# MoviePoster - Virtual movie poster display software.



## meyer64

In the process of building my home theater, I decided that I wanted to have a secondary display acting as a virtual movie poster to display information about the currently playing media as well as posters for movies coming soon. I was unable to find any software to do what I wanted so i set out to make my own. MoviePoster is intended to be run on a display in portrait mode and supports its own rotation mechanism for PCs that don't have native screen rotation support.
The application connects to to xbmc using the JSONRPC interface to get information about the currently playing media. When no media is playing it will display movie posters for upcoming films either downloaded from themoviedb.org or loaded from a local cache.
Trailers can be streamed from youtube using links provided in themoviedb metadata. There is also a web based remote control interface for changing posters, activating trailers and creating custom poster lists.

Version 2.2.0.1 is available now...

Notable changes include:
-fixes to the Kodi plugin to better support Kodi 16.
-Improvements to the webview displays.
-addition of a Landscape layout webview display
-ability to change the fonts and colors used for taglines and playback time text.
-adjustments to the WebRemote settings layout.
-option to render posters internally at 4k resolution (This MIGHT improve image quality on 4k TVs, but uses about twice the RAM)
-uses a shortcut in the startup folder instead of the registry to start with Windows. - this fixes the webserver not starting bug.
-fixed a couple bugs in the source settings.

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.

The MoviePoster Definitive Guide is a continual work in progress set up guide and answers to the most common questions.

*Dev Builds include the newest features and bug fixes, but have had more limited testing. These are usually pretty stable and are the versions I run myself. However, some bugs might sneak through and are best for people who want to be on the bleeding edge and don't mind reporting issues. *


MoviePoster Dev version 2.3.0.6 (9/4/2022) is now available for download. Please note that while this build includes new features and fixes there may still be unknown issues. This build does not include an installer. To run, simply extract the .7z archive using 7-zip to your preferred folder and run MoviePoster.exe. Please send details of any issues or feedback to [email protected]

Notable Improvements include:
*Improved error handling to reduce crashes and memory leaks.
*Updated Plex plugin to allow IP address and machineidentifier values for clients.
*Resolved errors when adding additional display configurations.
*Preliminary support for full screen poster images in portrait mode including zooming and stretch options for smaller artwork. - WIP
*Resolved issues with extra artwork not being downloaded from Fanart.TV
*Includes updated youtube-dl.exe by default
*Ability to have multiple active custom lists

Download Links:
Google Drive: MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z
or
MoviePoster Website: https://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z 


MoviePoster supports animated 'MotionPosters', but its a manual process to add them to your poster library. I have started to upload my collection to my Google Drive.
Google Drive: Sign-in

Please see the included ReadMe.txt file for installation and general usage instructions. Please feel free to comment and report any bugs, or request features.

I have developed a small device to automatically turn your poster screen on and off based on your presence in the room. With this your screen will turn on when you are around and off after a set amount of time without you needing to do anything. You can learn more or purchase one for yourself here:
MoviePoster - Digital Poster Display Software

ScreenShots:







My custom 32" LCD Poster Display:


(Slightly Outdated) Video of operation.
http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb442/burgermeyer/VID_20121104_144958_087.mp4

A newer, but brief video of operation.





Bug reports, feature requests, suggestions and general comments are always welcome. I will do my best to fix any bugs that are reported and will consider all feature requests. That said, the program comes with no warranty of any kind and although I do my best, I can make no guarantees.
I do accept donations to support continued development of the program. Any and all donations are greatly appreciated and help to motivate continued development and support of the program. However, donations no not guarantee that any particular feature can or will be implemented.


----------



## pcdoctor

This is too cool. I thought about doing this a while ago. In my mnd that is. Makes traditional posters passee.


----------



## meyer64

It's probably cheaper than buying a bunch of printed posters too. I used a 32" LCD ripped out of an older tv i got off craigslist. Including wood I'm in about $100 and running it off pc hardware I already had laying around. Plus if you want a new poster, it can be added almost instantly.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

So am I correct in thinking that you basically have to have a dedicated computer to run the digital poster board?


----------



## meyer64

It would be easiest to use a dedicated pc for it yes. But it doesn't need to be anything high end. I did much of my testing using a thinkpad from 2003. The only real requirement is .Net 4.5 which restricts you to Windows Vista and above. I plan on using a cheap, low power intel Atom integrated motherboard to run it once its permanently installed. However, There really isn't any reason that it couldn't run on a 2nd monitor output of an existing HTPC. During development, I had my laptop hooked up to my tv as a second monitor and it worked fine. But i did have trouble getting it to startup in full screen on the secondary display. So if you set the poster screen as the primary display output in windows it should work just fine. The other issue is audio from the trailer playback. I dont have any systems with multiple sound cards, so i havent tested getting it to output over anything other than the primary sound output device, but i don't think it would impossible to add an option to change the audio output.


----------



## blipszyc

Just stumbled upon this thread and thought this would make a much better "Marquee" poster than the one I had planned. Does the software scale to any size? Has anyone done the math - what size HDTV would be equivalent or close to a real poster? With BF coming up, it might be time to pick up something cheap. What about heat and such, any concerns?


----------



## meyer64

Yes it will scale to any size but the layout and aspect ratio are locked for a 16:9 display in a portrait orientation. The posters downloaded from themoviedb are all right around 1500x1000 resolution. So they should look pretty good on even a larger sized monitor. I'm using a 32" display and it works well for the space I have. I couldn't really imagine using something much bigger than a 42" screen though. As far as heat goes. I haven't had any problems yet. I've left it running for a few days but I probably won't run it 24x7.


----------



## gregzoll

Another site to get poster art is http://www.impawards.com/ What about using the same software to pull still slides from something like Flickr. Say, to do a scene where a movie was shot for the poster that was up before, then slide to the movie preview. A lot of potential with that setup.


----------



## meyer64

I Used themoviedb as a source because they have an open API for getting posters and metadata from their site. I don't know if impawards has anything like that, but they do have high quality posters. I'm not sure I have time to figure out how to scrape their site though.


----------



## gregzoll

I am going to check that site out, since I have been thinking of moving our DVD collection over to a hard drive again.


Had them on one at one time, until the drive went bad, but never got back to it, since it is a back burner item.


----------



## Chimera2345

If you're going to store your movie library on a storage device you definitely want a RAID (at least RAID 1) system so even if you lose a drive you don't lose everything. I have a small NAS with 4 drives giving me 4.5tb of space and it was fairly affordable. Combined with XBMC it makes playback a breeze and the WAF is high.


----------



## blipszyc

What are you using to run XBMC? Last time I played with that I had an old modded XBOX. I'm guessing that won't do 1080p these days.


----------



## Chimera2345

I run tiny Intel Atom boxes (an Acer Revo and a Zotac Zbox), they both have the ION chipset so will decode h.264 MKVs in hardware and were both around $200. They are too small to handle Netflix HD or HBO Go (although later versions of Flash do have hardware acceleration) but they handle my personal library just fine.


----------



## meyer64

I also use the Zotac Atom/Ion boxes all around the house. I don't do any netflix streaming, but they do work excellent for an XBMC box to play HD video off a NAS. Anything with a GPU capable of hardware decode will work though. I even have an ancient 1.3Ghz Pentium 4 that i pit a Geforce 8400 PCI card in for about $40, it plays 1080p h.264 files just fine.


----------



## meyer64

A new version is uploading to sourceforge as I type this. You should now be able to run it on a secondary display and alternate sound card, so you don't necessarily need a dedicated pc for the poster display. In theory, It could run on your main xbmc box if you use the windows version of xbmc. I haven't fully tested this set up, but I think it will work ok. I've also added features for refreshing cached data and selecting alternate posters for a particular movie. see changelog.txt in the application folder for more details.


Download Link: http://www.movieposterapp.com


----------



## nebrunner

Awesome work on this! You should also post it on the xbmc plugin forums as there has been demand for this exact kind of application.


Really looking forward to what some of you creative guys do with building custom enclosed monitor frames and doing fancy wall mount installs.


----------



## jayn_j

I posted a link from here to a movie poster forum, allposterforum.com. It generated quite a bit of interest over there. Good job.


----------



## meyer64

It looks like registration is currently broken on that site so i cant post there, but I am glad that others are able to use the software in their own projects. Be sure to post pictures of your poster displays too, I'd love to see them! Thank you to everyone for your compliments and encouragement! Remember, I'm happy to hear any feedback regarding bugs or feature requests as well.


----------



## jayn_j

Not broken, but clumsy. The owner is concerned (paranoid) about bots and requires a personal message before approving membership. The procedure is detailed in the "HOW TO JOIN --- READ THIS" forum.


----------



## meyer64

got it. i completely missed that BIG BOLD TEXT


----------



## roar

Very nice job... seems like a good application for a Raspberry Pi if the code could be ported to run on the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## nebrunner

We'll see if this works:

http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=142065 


I had requested someone build this a while ago, since you did, I bumped the thread and tried to link so other folks could get the benefit of your work.


----------



## meyer64

I added my original post to your thread on the xbmc forums.


roar,

regarding the raspberry pi.. I actually thought about that as well, unfortunately the display I am using for my poster board has a defective hdmi port, so i had to use something that had VGA capability, plus i had old harware laying around to test with (free is even cheaper than the Pi) And I'm primarily a .Net developer so it was fairly easy to rough up a prototype in c#. I'm sure that I could rewrite it to target a linux environment that could run on the Pi, but i don't have one so the motivation isnt really there right now. Maybe if there is a market for a fully assembled product or something.


----------



## roar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software#post_22631780
> 
> 
> I added my original post to your thread on the xbmc forums.
> 
> roar,
> 
> regarding the raspberry pi.. I actually thought about that as well, unfortunately the display I am using for my poster board has a defective hdmi port, so i had to use something that had VGA capability, plus i had old harware laying around to test with (free is even cheaper than the Pi) And I'm primarily a .Net developer so it was fairly easy to rough up a prototype in c#. I'm sure that I could rewrite it to target a linux environment that could run on the Pi, but i don't have one so the motivation isnt really there right now. Maybe if there is a market for a fully assembled product or something.



Free will always be better







A bumb HDMI port would certainly rule out the Rasberry Pi. There are a couple of threads on their forums with people running slideshow scripts to use the Rasberry Pi in a kiosk like setting to randomly display images which in turn would make for a slick movie poster display, but your application is so much more. I've got a fullsized back lit movie poster box in my theatre area so I haven't quite found the right spot for this application but it seems too cool not to find a place for it in my room somewhere.


----------



## dRwOOD73

Can't remember if I posted earlier, but I subscribed to this thread to keeps tabs on the development and I just have to say - this whole project is AWESOME!!


----------



## me23

This is great, thank you. Will it select posters from your movie directory that you are playing or does it always go to themoviedb.org? If there is a problem with the internet, seem like you would want to show the local copy.


This would also make a great trivia slideshow as well.


I feel like I need to donate something for this. Awesome.


----------



## meyer64

The way it should work, unless i made a mistake in the code, is that if themoviedb is unavailable for whatever reason, it will use a locally stored image for the media your playing. although admittedly, i havent disconnected my internet connection to test.


The way it finds an image is as follows:

1. First, it will check the local cache of posters downloaded form themoviedb.org if you have the cache option turned on. (default is on and i suggest you leave it on, it really helps performance)

2. If there is nothing cached from themoviedb, it will attempt to download the poster from themoviedb, then saves it to the cache if the option is enabled.

3. If it cant find the movie on themoviedb or themoviedb is unavailable, it will retrieve the thumbnail from xbmc. (this is also the fallback in the event that themoviedb doesnt have a poster image).

4. if any of that fails, it will display a default image, the default one is just an xbmc logo.


Currently, it finds posters for currently playing media based on the imdb id, so if xbmc doesnt have the imdb id in its database, MoviePoster will skip to step 3 above and display the thumbnail from xbmc. this is what happens when music is played also.


I am open to any and all feature requests! Although, I have never experimented with any of the trivia slideshow stuff. Do you have an example of something you would want to display?

It would be pretty easy for me to make another poster 'Type' that could have a different heading and just display an image. Other than Now Playing/ Coming Soon, it could show a trivia banner of some sort and your selected image.

we could even get real fancy and make an xml type definition for the trivia so that first it could display the trivia question, then using some sort of animation add the possible answers to the screen and after a set period of time, show the answer.

Another possibility would be to use the video player capabilities to show trivia videos. What do you think?


Me23, donations are welcome and greatly appreciated! if you would like to donate, there is a paypal link on the about page in the web remote interface (click on the i in the upper right on the remote page)


----------



## me23

Well, I was just thinking if you pointed it to a directory or folder it could just play the pics in order (say by filename). It could do this when a movie is not playing, then when you start movie up obviously the now playing would come up.

Also like your xml def and animation idea definitely.


Speaking of xml, you could make it where users could use their own templates for the now playing screen.

Also be cool just to play a loop of a video. This could be like your own animated home theater marquee Instead of buying a home theater sign, just make a cool ass video and loop in on the screen. That would be awesome!


Just some suggestions. Thanks again, cant wait to fire this up.


----------



## meyer64

It has a built in web browser based remote control. when MoviePoster is running just open a browser (I tested with Firefox and Safari on my iPad) and navigate to http://localhost:8082/remote.html if on the same pc that MoviePoster is running on or substitute the host ip address for localhost if accessing it from a different machine. Check out the readme file in the application directory for more information. You should end up at a page that looks like this:
 


Using the cache and custom lists you can set which posters you'd like to have displayed.


----------



## fallenangel1

Ok, Ive been playing around with this for a little over a week now and I just cant figure it out. So I guess I have to break down and ask for help.










1) For some reason I cannot access the webserver/remote. When I type in http://127.0.0.1/remote.html , I get this page cannot be displayed in both IE and FF.


2) The "Now Playing" feature doesnt seem to work. If Im not playing a movie it seems to pull "coming soon" titles just fine. But if I start a movie it just freezes on whatever "coming soon" poster it had up when I started the movie. If I stop the movie it goes to the "now showing" screen but with the dog emblem no poster and within moments it starts showing more "coming soon" posters. I had it at one point where it would show "now playing and have the start and end times listed but it wouldnt pull a poster just the XBMC icon. That was when I just had one screen Id run both this and XBMC to try and get everything set up right. But now that I have a 2nd display hooked up the the HTPC it just pauses on the "coming soon" every time.


3) This is the least important for me, but I cannot get the trailers to play. I downloaded the SMplayer package you linked to and installed it but when I click on the trailer icon it just opens the black box and it sits there.


My setup:


Win7 Ultimate X64

AMD A6-3500 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics

Nvidia GeForce GT v.610 9.18.13.697 10/2/2012

Corsair Force GT SSD

8GB of RAM


w/ XBMC 12 Frodo Beta 1


I was using Boxee as my HTPC portal but I installed XBMC 12 Beta so that I could try and use this program.


So any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## meyer64

1. By default, the web remote is running on port 8082, so you need to specify that in your url. http://127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html would be the correct address. if you go in to the settings and change the default remote port to 80 you shouldnt need to specify it in the url, but make sure that you dont have anything else using port 80 (such as the xbmc webserver) or it will cause issues.


2. make sure that all the xbmc connection settings are correct. If your password is blank, see if it helps to specify a password. Also , if you could turn on logging and send me a snippet of the log when this happens, I can probably give you a bit more advice as to whats going wrong. I haven't tested anything on Frodo yet, so youre in uncharted waters there. Im not sure what changes there are to the JSON RPC API, but its possibly that could cause some problems too. I've done all my testing against XBMC v11. Make sure that you can ping your xbmc box from another pc too. I know its sounds weird, but the Windows 7 firewall can block ping requests. I discovered this when one of my systems wouldn't connect. I think there is a note about this in the ReadMe.


3. As far as the trailers go, make sure that the paths for both mplayer.exe and youtube-dl.exe are correct under the "mPlayer Options" tab in the settings window. my guess is one of those paths is wrong. I cant count the number of times that ive gone to test on a new machine and forgot to change those settings. Again, it would help to turn on logging and see if there is any information in there. if you see anything about a file not found exception, that because it cant find mplayer or youtube-dl. One last note... there isnt much along the lines of error checking to make sure the trailer links are valid. I have had it happen where the link provided by themoviedb is either dead or is in an invalid format, in either case there is nothing to stream, so you'lll just see the black box like your experiencing in that case too. I'll look into packaging the youtube-dl and mPlayer executables with the application in future releases.


----------



## fallenangel1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22653693
> 
> 
> 1. By default, the web remote is running on port 8082, so you need to specify that in your url. http://127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html would be the correct address. if you go in to the settings and change the default remote port to 80 you shouldnt need to specify it in the url, but make sure that you dont have anything else using port 80 (such as the xbmc webserver) or it will cause issues.


Sorry I mistyped it in my previous post, I have been attempting to connect on port 8082 with no luck.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22653693
> 
> 
> 2. make sure that all the xbmc connection settings are correct. If your password is blank, see if it helps to specify a password. Also , if you could turn on logging and send me a snippet of the log when this happens, I can probably give you a bit more advice as to whats going wrong. I haven't tested anything on Frodo yet, so youre in uncharted waters there. Im not sure what changes there are to the JSON RPC API, but its possibly that could cause some problems too. I've done all my testing against XBMC v11. Make sure that you can ping your xbmc box from another pc too.I know its sounds weird, but the Windows 7 firewall can block ping requests. I discovered this when one of my systems wouldn't connect. I think there is a note about this in the ReadMe.


I believe I have all of the settings correct, I added a password just now and enabled logging and there's been no change. As for pinging, MoviePoster and XBMC are on the same machine and in the lower right hand corner of MoviePoster it says "connected XBMC 12.0 beta on 127.0.0.1". One other thing i noticed, it acts differently depending on what Im playing. I was streaming some trailers from XBMC and the "Coming Soon" screen popped up with the proper start and end times and the file name at the bottom of the screen but the image was the XBMC logo not the movie poster. But I am watching a movie right now and its streaming different "coming soon" posters still. Ill attach the log thats built up since I enabled it, hopefully it will shed some light on my troubles!








logfile.rtf 64k .rtf file



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22653693
> 
> 
> 3. As far as the trailers go, make sure that the paths for both mplayer.exe and youtube-dl.exe are correct under the "mPlayer Options" tab in the settings window. my guess is one of those paths is wrong. I cant count the number of times that ive gone to test on a new machine and forgot to change those settings. Again, it would help to turn on logging and see if there is any information in there. if you see anything about a file not found exception, that because it cant find mplayer or youtube-dl. One last note... there isnt much along the lines of error checking to make sure the trailer links are valid. I have had it happen where the link provided by themoviedb is either dead or is in an invalid format, in either case there is nothing to stream, so you'lll just see the black box like your experiencing in that case too. I'll look into packaging the youtube-dl and mPlayer executables with the application in future releases.


If I can get the other stuff taken care of Ill look a bit harder at this, right now this is the least of my concerns.

Over all this is a great program and even if I cant use the "Now showing" function I'd be happy just creating some custom lists for a bunch of the posters I own and stream current titles to see whats new.


----------



## meyer64

I installed the Frodo Beta on my dev machine and it does indeed appear that there is an issue with MoviePoster correctly obtaining the now playing information (specifically, the movie metadata) from XBMC v12 Beta. This issue should not effect the current stable release (XBMC v11 Eden). I'll work on an update to fix it, but it will probably take a day or two until i get around to it.


The lack of a poster when playing a trailer is expected. I'm assuming you're using a plugin to stream the trailer. There currently isnt support for pulling thumbnails from media that isnt in the xbmc library, but I'll add that to my to do list too.


----------



## fallenangel1

Well I'm glad to hear that its not just me! Now that I know what the issue is I can use it as it is until the update comes out.


As for playing trailers in XBMC, I used to use Boxee exclusively so v12 Frodo is my only experience with XBMC. I haven't downloaded any Add-on's as of yet, I just select "Trailer" under "Movie Information". Maybe its a new feature within v12? Or an add-on that was already in the install? Its not really a major problem, trailers are only on for a min or two. I just thought it may help in troubleshooting my issues.










Thanks again for this program and all of your hard work!


----------



## fallenangel1

So I have a possible feature request, if its already in there and this is an issue related to my running XBMC v12 or its just too much work or just something you dont want to do please tell me to stfu!










But, I have this program attached to my HTPC (like I assume most people do). The thing is I dont just watch movies on my HTPC, I watch a lot of TV shows as well .. I probably watch more TV shows than I do movies on a daily basis. Ive noticed that when I start a TV show I occasionally get the "Now Showing" screen .. Im assuming its occasional due to my issues with running v12 XBMC, that's besides the point right now though. The point is your program recognizes that I am playing something and it even places the file name at the bottom of the screen where the "tag line" typically is for a movie poster. It also pulls the sound quality and the resolution and start/finish times, but it only shows the XBMC logo in place of the poster. I was wondering if there was a way that it can search TVdb or possibly IMDB for TV show artwork. I know that XBMC seems to be able to pull artwork for my TV folders as well as programs like sickbeard. So Id guess that some web Db has an API that may be usable in a situation like this.


Also, Ive noticed that some of the taglines for the movie posters that are showing seem to be too long to display. The short ones are nice and centered and typically read just fine, but for example on the poster for The Lost Boys, it should read "Sleep all Day. Party all Night. Never grow Old. Never Die. It's Fun to be A Vampire". Now because it is so long it cuts it off to read something like .. "Sleep all Day. Party all Night. Never grow Old. Never Die. Its Fun to". I didnt know if maybe there was a way to adjust the font size if there are "X" number of characters or add a 2nd line. Or maybe easier, a way to get rid of the tag line altogether? Most are fine, but Ive noticed a good amount are either too long or some other tag lines overlap with the ratings box and other info at the bottom of the screen, possibly due to the scaling of the different image sizes. Not a major issue, but if its an easy tweak to an XML or I could just remove a paragraph from an XML and do away with it and save you the trouble, that would work as well.


I know we were working on the "Now Showing" issues I have encountered with XBMC v12 and we sorta glossed over my issue with opening the web/remote page. I didn't know if you may have any other suggestions as to what I could do to get this working? I was going to look at making some custom poster lists and figured the remote would be the easiest way.










Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## meyer64

Currently MoviePoster doesn't pull from any online sources for TV series. But it will (in xbmc v11 anyway) display the thumbnail thats in the xbmc library for the episode. So if you have pretty fan art there it will be displayed by movie poster. Otherwise you'll get the default xbmc logo. I looked into it though and it looks like TVDB has an open api that i can leverage to pull TV Show information. I'll look into adding support for pulling info fromm them in a future release. Im not sure if it will make the pending frodo fix release though.


I'm aware of the long tagline issue, but honestly it never bothered me enough to fix it. I'll add that to my to do list as well.


Im not sure what could be causing your issue in accessing the web remote unless your firewall is blocking it, or something else is using port 8082. I'll add some more verbose logging to the next release to see if we can track down whats going wrong.


----------



## crud

This is an awesome app, exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you for this, cannot wait to figure out how to utilize this in my "theater" I'm still playing with the settings and learning.


Quick question though, I want to only use covers from movies that are in my collection. I have them all saved locally to the specified subfolder of my ripped movies. IE Movies/Dark Knight Rises/cover.jpeg. How do do this?


----------



## meyer64

There currently isn't support for doing a mass import of all the posters In your xbmc library, however it will cache posters for movies when they are played. So you could go though your xbmc library and just play the ones you want to see posters for. I do have some code in place for doing a mass import, but it has trouble with large libraries so it's currently disabled.


I'm pleased to say that initial support for xbmc 12 frodo is coming along well. It's working on my dev machine, but I want to do a bit more testing before I release it.


----------



## fallenangel1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22662680
> 
> 
> I'm pleased to say that initial support for xbmc 12 frodo is coming along well. It's working on my dev machine, but I want to do a bit more testing before I release it.


----------



## meyer64

Version 1.0.1.3 is uploaded to SourceForge.


BUG FIX:

-tagline now scales to fit display width when needed.

-Fixed bug where MoviePoster would Freeze if XBMC was closed during playback.


BEHIND THE SCENES:

-initial support for XBMC v12 'Frodo'

-improved support for TV shows. - now pulls metadata for the episode and the poster for the series from xbmc.

-improved support of thumbnail for media not in the library - ie movie trailers


Unfortunately, Sourceforge is having some trouble with their file uploads, so you can't see it on their site quite yet. I'll post an update when the file is able to be downloaded.


----------



## cnm

Thank you for even more improvements to this nifty program - I was finally able to nab some time to try it out last night; I was floored by how intuitive and responsive the web-based remote was! Really impressed, I'll definitively be making a donation to help your efforts!



Here are my experiences/thoughts:


1. Trailers and Coming Soon worked exactly the expected way after following the steps in your readme, no problems there whatsoever!


2. I believe that I experienced the same issues fallenangel1 did earlier in the thread when I fired up XBMC - once I started a movie, it 'froze' on whatever Coming Soon poster was currently showing, and reset to the home

Great Dane' theater page once I stopped the movie - I couldn't get the 'Now Playing' to show with the currently showing poster/metadata after several attempts. I still haven't figured out what I'm doing wrong, but in the bottom right hand of the poster, it did say 'Connected' once I started XBMC, at least. I'm using stable Eden - since it was thought that the issues fallenangel1 encountered were Frodo-related, I thought you might want to look at my log file? I'm thinking something else might be the culprit for this problem. Here's the log snippet where it happened:
logfile.txt 3k .txt file

It looks like the error specifically was: 12/7/2012 2:33:26 AM - Error updating media information from XBMC - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.




Also, some feature suggestions/requests that I thought would be neat enhancements:


1. I think you're moving in this direction anyway based on your 'to do' list in the readme, but I think utilizing locally stored trailers/posters would be a great feature to have - for instance, sometimes TMDB doesn't have the particular poster you want for a movie (or at a high enough resolution), but that way you could essentially pick the poster you wanted from anywhere, move it to a folder on your PC, and then have that one added to movieposter's cache instead. Same with trailers, you wouldn't have to worry about whether the youtube link is working, etc. Maybe when you select the 'Choose Alternate Poster' option in the cache view, there could be an option for 'Browse for local poster' or something to that effect, where you could select a poster on your hard drive (doesn't necessarily have to already be in your XBMC library), and maybe the same for trailers?


2. I didn't see this as an option, and please correct me if it's already there..I do like being able to hit the Remote 'Play Trailer' button when I want to see a trailer play for sure, but as of right now, it's strictly a manual process? I thought it would be cool to create a custom list of posters where I want to have the trailers shown for all of them, and have them show a poster, hold for a specific period of time on the poster, and then automatically start the trailer...after the trailer is done, show the next poster, hold for a specific period of time, and then etc. Would be really neat for showcasing!


3. Maybe an option remove the 'eye' on the poster? I know it serves a functional trailer purpose, but I think if you weren't planning on playing trailers (or had them automated), it would be useful to have it not show...or maybe it could be moved to somewhere below the poster, a little less obtrusive? The posters look so clean without it, is all...












Again, I really appreciate the work you put into this great program!


----------



## meyer64

I'll do some testing and see if i can replicate the error on my dev machine. At first glance though, there are two significant errors in the log:

The one you mentioned:

12/7/2012 2:33:26 AM - Error updating media information from XBMC - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

and this one:

12/7/2012 2:33:11 AM - run timer elapsed, but it looks like xbmc is connected - error getting active players


the second one usually indicates that there is a problem with MoviePoster connecting to the XBMC http server. Please double check to make sure the http port in Movie poster matches the setting in xbmc (default port 8080). and that the http server is turned on in xbmc. It might also help to specify a password for the http interface if you dont have one.



Now, on to your feature suggestions......

1. this one has been on my mind for a while. Especially local storage of trailers. My internet connection isnt particularly fast and i tend to get stuttering issues when streaming higher quality videos. a local copy would resolve that. Currently, if you want to manually download a poster and add it to the cache, it is possible. But due to the file structure, its not really user friendly. Once I revamp the cache structure it should be much easier.


2. currently its a manual process to play the trailers, yes. you can either use the web remote, click the 'eye' icon, or press the t key if you have a keyboard/remote hooked up. i had thought about adding an auto-play option, but i didnt know if i'd want trailers continually playing, so i never did. I'll add it to the next release though. It should be pretty easy.


3. agreed. i actually had it there mostly for my testing so i could easily see which movies had a trailer and just click the icon to play them. The next release will have an option to hide it.


----------



## meyer64

Now that i think about it. There is an option in the XBMC network settings to allow other programs to control xbmc. Make sure thats turned on too.


----------



## cnm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22675135
> 
> 
> Now that i think about it. There is an option in the XBMC network settings to allow other programs to control xbmc. Make sure thats turned on too.



That did the trick; 'Now Playing' and XBMC integration both working beautifully now, thank you!


----------



## meyer64

Great! I'm glad its working for you.


I've been working on adding requested features and am testing the following before the next release depending on time constraints i might work on the local trailer download support, but i dont want to keep you waiting too long ...


FEATURES:

-option to hide trailer icon

-option to auto-play trailers

-support for Trivia Slides with Q&A

----separate timer interval than posters

----configurable frequency of appearance


----------



## fallenangel1

I went off radar for a few days, love the update Brent!! Now Playing seems to be working well! I liked it so much I decided to stop watching it on a TV turned on it side and built this from a 32" TV I had laying around!










You can see all of the pics I took of the build here;
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/106177607191254337017/albums/5819701860507729697 


BEFORE!!
 


AFTER!!


----------



## fallenangel1

So .. after having this up and most of this evening, "Now Playing" is working much better than it was, however, it does seem to lock up once and a while. Ill attach a log, the start of the log it was pulling from cache and I started a show and it just locked up and didnt do anything until I stopped that show and started another movie. Then after a minute or so the poster popped up. It happened earlier and I just restarted MP and it pulled the poster info and worked just fine. Not too sure what it could be .. its working but something is causing an "glitch" once and a while.
log.rtf 13k .rtf file


It also doent seem to like it when I stop a movie in the middle and start another one. I just did that and the Start/End times changed but the poster stayed the same.


I also still cant get trailers to play!


----------



## meyer64

Your frame looks great! It looks like you used a very similar technique to the one I built. I like it







I have my speakers rear firing in almost the exact location as yours too!


Are your problems with the now playing screen only occurring when you view a TV show? I admit I only have a few episodes in my library, so testing on that is pretty minimal. Did you happen to notice if it was downloading new poster data (spinning gear in the lower left) or in the process of loading another poster (spinning circle thing) when you were experiencing the errors?


----------



## fallenangel1

Thanks, I saw you're frame and the molding you picked up I liked it as well. So I ran with it.







I finally got to use the Logan framing equipment I got last Christmas!







I just wish I had a newer/thinner TV to work with. But that would have cost me $200-400 more. I'm OK with this for now, I may look into rebuilding another one later down the road.


As for my issues, I watch a lot of TV shows so by default most of my issues seem to happen when I'm watching them. But this morning I decided to test it out. The HTPC was on all night, so I just had to turn the screens on. MP was already running, but I had to open XMBC. MP wasnt maximized, and when I maximized it it shifter over to my main TV screen. I had to move it back over to the poster screen and maximize it again. Then I got into XMBC and started the movie 'Invasion'. The gears started spinning, then after a few minutes the gears disappeared and the poster stayed the same 'American Beauty'. I then closed and reopened MP and with in seconds it popped up with now playing and the poster for 'Invasion'. So, it is working .. just something seems to lock it up once and again.


I know you say you do a lot of work in your dev machine, if you want to poke around in my HTPC sometime and see if there is anything that is significantly different. I can set up set up a remote session and let you do some digging.


----------



## fallenangel1

I've been putting it through some hoops today, I just finished watching 'Invasion' so I started another movie and it was fine, I stopped that movie and started another with no issues. Then I thought, what if I don't "stop" the movie I'm watching and I just start another? So I tried that, while the movies playing I just back up to the menu and start another movie. It worked once and locked up on another. No gears or spinning circles. When it locked up I stopped the movie and started the same movie and MP posted up the correct poster almost immediately. I'm not sure how you have it set up, but it seems like when I 'stop' a movie it resets MP, it goes back to the Great Dane screen and then picks up again. But if I just start another movie while its playing it doesn't get that chance to reboot itself. I'm not sure if that helps or means anything to you, just figured that I'd pass the info along, "Knowing is Half the Battle!"


----------



## fallenangel1

Some more info, same kind of issues. Finished with another movie, backed out without stopping the movie. Started another and it froze up on the old Now Playing screen. No gears or circles, stopped the movie let a cached poster pop up as coming soon. tried another movie and it froze up on the coming soon screen, no circles or gears. Tried that a couple times, and had pretty much the same results .. either the Coming Soon screen would lock up or the Great Dane now showing screen would appear and lock up, at no time would I see gears or circles.


Here's my log with some notes on what I think its doing at that point.
Log2.rtf 36k .rtf file


----------



## meyer64

Yeah, for some reason its missing the notification from xbmc that new media playback has started. I'm adding some extra checks in the next release that should help. Its ugly code, but i think it will fix the issue for you.


----------



## fallenangel1

Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## cuzed2

This is very intriguing - just subscribed !


----------



## tewanchuk

Love this. Absolutely a must have in my dedicated home theater. Any thoughts on adding the ability to play "local video/trailers" at start-up? Was thinking it would be great to have a custom trailer/intro that plays when the app starts up before going into the "Coming Soon" slide show.


----------



## meyer64

Yes, that has crossed my mind. Would you be interested in making a sample video? Would you want it to play in the normal video location where the trailers are, in the poster display area, or full screen ? I've also thought about occasionally displaying theater features and playing a demo video for them, like the Dolby/DTS demo videos. What do you think?


----------



## tewanchuk

Basically was thinking of the following sequence


1. Home Page

2. Intro video ( DTS/Dolby Intro or some other custom video)

3. Coming soon posters / trailers


I would like to see the Intro video centered in the middle of the marquee where the posters are typically displayed... since most of us would have some sort of LCD in a portrait orientation, having it full screen would be tough to do.


----------



## crud

when trying to use the remote on the local machine I keep getting the following error:


500 - Internal Server Error


System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException: Could not find a part of the path 'F:\xbmc\release 1.0.1.3\Cache\Movies\lists'.

at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)

at System.IO.FileSystemEnumerableIterator`1.CommonInit()

at System.IO.FileSystemEnumerableIterator`1..ctor(String path, String originalUserPath, String searchPattern, SearchOption searchOption, SearchResultHandler`1 resultHandler, Boolean checkHost)

at System.IO.Directory.GetFiles(String path, String searchPattern)

at MoviePoster.CustomLists.getCustomLists()

at MoviePoster.processModule.handleRemote(RequestContext context)

at MoviePoster.processModule.Process(RequestContext context)

at HttpServer.Server.ProcessModules(RequestContext context)

at HttpServer.Server.HandleRequest(RequestEventArgs e)

at HttpServer.Server.OnRequest(Object sender, RequestEventArgs e)


I had it work once before last week. I have tried a handful of different ports but they all lead to a nunknown internet page.


----------



## meyer64

Does the F:\xbmc\release 1.0.1.3\Cache\Movies\lists directory exist? it looks like its having trouble finding that folder.


----------



## crud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22702849
> 
> 
> Does the F:\xbmc\release 1.0.1.3\Cache\Movies\lists directory exist? it looks like its having trouble finding that folder.



ah that was it, thought it was a txt file and I tried to recreate it. I must have have deleted it getting rid of the unwanted downloaded posters that aren't from my xbmc cache. I cannot get that to work either but I'm still tinkering


Apparently trying to quit smoking is frying my brain that I missed a whole dir. Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

Version 1.0.1.4 is now available.

This is largely a test build with several changes an improvements. I think its mostly bug free, but with everything it does, I haven't had time to test everything extensively. I'm expecting there will be a few bugs, so please report them as you find issues.


Please see the changelog for a more or less complete list of new features and fixes. There are too many to list here.

Highlights include:

-Trivia questions support with Q and A

-caching and playback of local trailers

-option to autoplay trailers

-motionposter support

-now includes mplayer and youtube-dl exe's - no more need to manually configure

-extra checks for now playing status


-also note that the folder structure for the cache has changed. if you copy your 'old' cached files to the 1.0.1.4 cache directory, they will automatically be converted to the new format.


----------



## jonthany

This is such a great idea. It beats the crap out of mine.....


10 Movie posters down the office hallway.


----------



## tewanchuk

For me, it does not seem to work. Double click on the .exe and nothing happens. Previous version worked just fine.


----------



## meyer64

Huh, your right. I just tested the download on another machine and its not working, although my dev build runs just fine. I'll remove 1.0.1.4 from sourceforge until i figure out whats wrong.


----------



## meyer64

ok. version 1.0.1.4a is uploading now. it seems i forgot to copy a referenced assembly to the release directory...

Also, for anyone who wants to try out the motion poster feature, make sure you have flash installed.


----------



## Donvw

This is great


----------



## Robert Clark

This is amazingly cool. If I ever get one setup, I will definitely paypal you.


It would be fantastic if it ran on something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/OEM-SYSTEMS-COMPANY-MK802-Android/dp/B008H3B736/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1357181968&sr=1-4&keywords=mini+pc


----------



## Robert Clark

Paypal sent.

A feature request..... is it possible to mute the sound of the trailers? I have this running off my secondary monitor of my HTPC and can't use the pc with this running without the trailer audio track playing.


Thanks for a great program!


----------



## meyer64

Thank you very much for your donation! I really do appreciate it. I was starting to think that interest in the application was dying down.

I do have plans to implement Volume control including mute so you can look for that feature in a future release. For now, if you don't want to ever hear audio for the trailers you could try to change the audio output device to something other than your primary audio output, if your htpc has multiple audio outputs anyway.


----------



## meyer64

Version 1.0.1.5 is now online


This version includes volume control for the trailer playback as requested. Use the web interface to adjust the volume and toggle mute. The mute toggle is stored in the application settings so it is persistent even when MoviePoster is closed and reopened. You may also use the + and - keys to control the volume. 0 toggles mute.


I did make some behind the scenes changes to the code that I've been testing. However if you tun into any issues, please let me know. Basically, in past versions, MoviePoster would retrieve a list of posters to be displayed and fetch their posters and metadata. They were then all stored in a queue for display. Because of this MoviePoster could start to use up a significant amount of memory if the movie list got rather large. So, as of version 1.0.1.5 the posters and metadata are no longer stored in memory and need to be loaded either from the cache or themoviedb.org before a particular movie will display. The result is far lower memory usage, but slightly longer transition times between posters. This change did require modifications to the code in several areas, so hopefully i didn't cause any new bugs.



As far as running on an android stick, i agree that would be ideal. I've never written an android application before, but I will look into porting it over. I cant promise when or if there will ever be a release for android though. Unfortunately my poster display was built on the cheap, and doesnt have a functioning hdmi port, so the android sticks wouldnt work on my setup anyway


----------



## fallenangel1

If I had a vote.. Id vote for raspberry pi code .. I heard a rumor that the next version is supposed to have wifi embedded on the board and as for your limitations with HDMI the Pi has the RCA jack.


----------



## Robert Clark

Well since the audio no longer disturbs my HTPC use and the dual monitor usage is excellent, I no longer have a need for an android stick or raspberry pi.


Awesome job, Meyer64!


----------



## fallenangel1

I still want it so that I dont need an HDMI cable running to my display .. thats one reason I havent hung it up yet .. Id kill for some wireless power options too!


----------



## teamabcd

I just came across this thread. Fantastic work! I am starting construction on the basement in February and this will definitely be incorporated.


----------



## teamabcd

Quick question. If I am using a dedicated computer for this, where would the feed come from if I am not using a HTPC? If I use an HDMI switcher to feed the pc from my receiver and then an hdmi then to the display would that work? Thanks and sorry that this is over my head a bit.


----------



## Robert Clark

Are you using a monitor with it or on your main display? If you're using a dedicated display for the MoviePoster (I'm using an old monitor mounted on a side wall of my theater), you don't need to do anything other than connect it directly to your computer via VGA, DVI, or HDMI cable. I have mine connected as a secondary display to my video card.


----------



## teamabcd

Thanks Robert, I would be using an older computer I have lying around with a dedicated display for the movie poster. So basically a full stand alone system for the poster display. In order to show what is "now showing" the information of what is playing in my theater would have to come from somewhere. Since I am not using a HTPC, just a blu-ray to a receiver via hdmi, then hdmi to projector. I'm just not sure how to feed the information from my receiver to this dedicated movie poster PC. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Clark

Just connect your computer to the Internet and Bob's your uncle...


----------



## teamabcd

Thanks again!


----------



## fallenangel1

Im not 100% sure .. but if you are using a stand alone bluray player and not an HTPC I dont believe you can pull any "now showing" information. That and the data that pertains to our movie collections gets shared from our HTPC's via XBMC. However as mentioned if you just want recent movie posters you can just connect the PC to the internet and it will download posters and display them for you or you could build your own poster "play list" and have it rotate through them.


----------



## meyer64

Exactly Correct. Without an htpc running xbmc there is nothing to tell MoviePoster what's playing. But like fallenangel mentioned you can still use it to download and display posters. If you really wanted to you can use the Web remote to manually select the poster for the movie you're watching and then pause the poster.


----------



## teamabcd

Understood. Exactly the info I was looking for. Thanks guys!


----------



## fallenangel1

Hey Meyer .. how hard would it be to adjust the code to remove the extra "stuff" like the now showing banner and coming soon as well as the added info at the bottom of the screen? I was thinking in a case like with Teamabcd he may be happy just streaming posters without the added info .. since he wont be pulling start/end times and there wont be added quality info regarding audio or video. He may just be better off with something that only displays a poster and nothing else and he can pull that from a playlist or just random from the internet.


----------



## meyer64

Not hard, but I'm not sure what you'd really gain by explicitly not showing the extra "stuff". You won't have any more space for the poster area unless you crop the sides to make it fill the 9:16 aspect of the screen. The start and end times are only shown when the data is available from xbmc anyway, same with the metadata flags at the bottom of the screen. I can, however see how it would be nice to manually select a poster and have the "now playing" banner instead of "coming soon" in a situation like that.


----------



## fallenangel1

I forgot about the AR issue .. it would make it tall and skinny if you forced it to the 16:9 .. Hmm Ok .. I guess I have to build myself a special LCD tv that fits the true AR of movie posters


----------



## albrigsr

I just need to add to this thread and say "Thank You!" for an excellent program. It's easy to use and works extremely well. It certainly makes me think about framing a LCD and hanging it on the wall instead of using static posters. Thanks again!


----------



## Robert Clark

For those who really want to try an android stick, you could try https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=rs.in.luka.android.poster 

It works well as a rotating poster frame, but does not include trailers or motion posters.


----------



## elmalloc

i'm a .net programmer and just began android development, although I doubt you want any developers working on your budding idea. I just paid over 1K for a backlit poster frame, those need to go out of business ASAP compared to what you're building here. Get a cheapo TV instead of a smallish' monitor, can easily be all done under 1K.


What you're doing here (packaged with a TV) is worth 1K in itself!


----------



## TheAstronaut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fallenangel1*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/60#post_22819466
> 
> 
> If I had a vote.. Id vote for raspberry pi code .. I heard a rumor that the next version is supposed to have wifi embedded on the board and as for your limitations with HDMI the Pi has the RCA jack.



I'd vote for this as well. The pi would be a perfect platform for something like this.


For those worried about HDMI, I use a simple HDMI -> DVI cable to connect my pi to a desktop monitor with no troubles


----------



## ScAndal

Yes it would be sweet to convert the UI to something cross-platform compatible and run it on the pi.


----------



## meyer64

What OS do most of you run on your Raspberry Pi? I don't have one but I'd assume I could set up a similar environment in a VM (Id gladly accept a donated Pi to develop on though) Does anyone have a recommendation for a UI framework to work with? I've written Java apps using swing before, but other than that most of my work has been in a Microsoft environment.


----------



## bugman72

Can't help you too far on the programming part, but I'm running OpenELEC's build of XBMC (openelec.tv). There is another popular build of XBMC for the Pi called Raspbmc (raspbmc.com). Right now, I only have one Pi. I am using two WDTV Live SMPs that will quickly be replaced when the devs get a stable working version of Netflix for the Pi. Until then, I suppose I could just have your program cycle through posters from my collection. Unless, of course you know of a way to get your program to work with an SMP...


----------



## JamesR219

You could use a digital signage player for this, especially for static poster display. The XMP3250 is one I have used a bunch in commercial applications and works well. It supports HTML5 and SMIL. Plug it in via HDMI to the display and its ready to go.

http://www.iadea.com/product/xmp-3250 


-jr


----------



## meyer64

yeah a signage player would work, though many of those dedicated signage units are just as expensive as a PC. i also think my software has some advantages in that it can be run on an existing htpc. Its also pretty much st it and forget it. it downloads all posters and trailers on its own. There doesnt need to be any interaction for it t keep automatically downloading and displaying the newest posters. I can see the advantage of running it on something cheap like the raspberry pi though.


I had a thought today for a new feature. What do you think about integrating ratings from rotten tomatoes? MoviePoster could display the current rating and the 'certified fresh' icon so you know if an upcoming movie is worth seeing. I had an idea to integrate the Microsoft Kinect too... maybe have it so the display could go to standby and it would automatically turn on when people are around. theres also the possibility to use gestures to play trailers and change posters. would those be worthwhile things to add?


----------



## bugman72

Definitely compatibility with the Pi for me. I do wish that the program was compatible with XP, though. :-( I'm currently running all XP machines, so i don't have a way to even play around with it yet. I have an OLD Dell tower that I HOPE is up to the task of Win 7. If i can get this to work, i will probably migrate my Pi into the theater and sell one of my WDTVs.


----------



## D-MaxPWR

Wow this is such an awesome app I couldn't thank you enough for sharing this! I have a quick question maybe somebody can answer:


I see that 32" TV seems to be the ideal size any particular resolution 720p or 1080p? Or will this app automatically adjust depending on the resolution

of my screen? I'm just looking for the best look, wouldn't want the image to be out of proportion or the posters not ligning up.


Also maybe a suggestion/request? Don't know if it does it or not but will this show music artwork while playing? Additionally could it show current app or videogame playing?

Say I open a game through advanced launcher and maybe have the game poster on the screen?


----------



## meyer64

MoviePoster will scale to any screen resolution, so it doesn't matter if you use a 720p or 1080p display. I used a 720p, simply because it was laying around and cheap. The posters are usually 1500x1000 resolution so they will look great on a 1080 display.


Yes, MoviePoster will display album art for music playing as long as the artwork is in XBMC. I havent looked into displaying anything when an external app is launched through a plugin. I could look into it though. It might be cool to show the game cover art.


Currently Im working on adding support to display movie ratings from rottentomatoes.com since they have a lot more rating data than themoviedb.org. I have the basic classes done, I just need to figure out how i want it displayed.


----------



## loma

Just saw this and it looks like a great app. Could it be easily adjusted to work with MediaBrowser? In addition can it pull trailers, posters from those on hard drive if so desired.


----------



## meyer64

I have had another request for media browser support. There is a mediaBrowser plugin that provides a JSON interface similar to the one XBMC uses, so it should be possible to support MediaBrowser in the future. I cant say for sure when I'll get around to implementing it though.


MoviePoster by default caches posters to the hard drive. There is also an option to download and play trailers from the movie cache so you dont need to stream them every time they are viewed. If you really wanted, it is possible to create your own files in the poster cache. Let MoviePoster download a couple posters and trailers, then take a look in the Cache/Movies directory and you'll get an idea of the required structure. the .nfo files are just xml and can be modified using a text editor. Also, if there is a media file ending in -trailer in the cache for a particular movie, it will be played instead of streaming from the internet.


----------



## loma

Thanks for the quick response. Hope the MB support will be sooner than later. In the interim I will review it further.


----------



## ScAndal

Maybe look into building a python backend, HTML5 interface. I think getting a tool like this cross-platform and able to run the back-end on something light-weight like a raspberry pi opens up lots of possibilities. Getting the front-end to HTML5 opens up unlimited options for your interface devices.


OR look into whether or not they have got mono running on raspberry pi yet. If so, you can move all your c# code into MVC/HTML5 app and you wouldn't have to lose much.


----------



## meyer64

Well I have the RottenTomatoes integration working. However i want to make a few more adjustments before i release it. RottenTomatoes limits their queries to 10,000 per day which actually will get used up by less than four users of MoviePoster with a 30 second poster interval if its left running 24/7. So I'm going to add the ability to store the RT ratings in the cache and only refresh them once per day or something. Im also still trying to figure out where to display the RottenTomatoes info. Admittedly, it isn't a problem when displaying upcoming movies, since they don't have media flags (resolution, audio format, etc) to display, so i could just use that area. But for the 'now playing' screens it would be a problem, I'm kind of out of room unless i decrease the size of the other metadata. Ive also thought about an optionally viewable panel to show the movie synopsis, RT rating, release date, stuff like that. For now its just overlayed on the poster for testing.. but to show its there and working:
 



Next, I plan to look into showing game covers or artwork for games launched through a plugin like advanced launcher as suggested by D-MaxPWR. It could be pretty easy, and its the next feature that i might actually use myself. MediaBrowser support will be on the list somewhere after that. And unfortunately, crossplatform support is gradually being pushed down my list, simply for the fact that it will take considerable time to pretty much rewrite everything, and it doesn't really have any benefit to me. However, I do want to become more proficient in python, so I will explore porting the business logic and base classes to python. I'm still undecided about what framework to use for a cross platform GUI, but I'm leaning towards Qt.


----------



## Lunatixz

Great work!! I think an option to change font color and customize media flags would be great!! Dont care much for the gold and would rather have media flags match my xbmc skin...


----------



## blipszyc

Wish I had found this before I closed up my walls and ceiling. I would've run a couple HDMI cables to my poster locations. As it stands now, I'd need to find a way to hide the PC and I don't have an easy way to do that.


----------



## lance7

Is there a way to run this on a MAC computer? I don't want to put Windows on via Bootcamp or Parallels so I was hoping there was a way to run it through some software on a MAC. Any ideas?


----------



## meyer64

Sorry.. its Windows only for now since it uses .Net 4.5 and a WPF front end, so Mono is a no go too. I am doing some very slow work to port the backend to python, so at some point there might be a cross platform version, but it most likely wont have all the features of the Windows version.


Lunatixz, right now all the media flags are embedded resources, although only one class would need major modification in order to support external images. I'll look into making that addition when i have time. I'm trying to focus more on my theater construction at the moment.


Also, just to share another project idea of mine:

I didn't want to leave the poster display on all the time and it is a bit tedious to have to turn it on and off all the time. So I designed a solution to use a Teensy USB development board (like an arduino) , a PIR motion sensor, and some relays to control the screen. the plan is that the device will watch for motion in the area, turn on the screen and wakes up the PC. When no motion is detected for say 30 minutes, it turns the screen off. It will monitor the power state of the screen so it wont send the 'power on' button press if the screen is already on. This will be independent of the PC, so it can be used even if the PC is set to go to standby after a set amount of time. The Teensy can send a simulated keyboard event over USB to wake the PC in this case.


----------



## Lunatixz

Sounds great... Good luck with your theater...can you tell me how this program handles motion posters... does it look for a file name in the movie folder?

BTW I control my display poster using eventghost (already running on my htpc setup) and a ir blaster..


----------



## meyer64

Motion poster support is explained in the changelog.txt file, under the section for version 1.0.1.4:


support for motionPosters in .swf format - these must be manually downloaded.

-put .swf file in the movie's cached folder. name of file must end in -motionposter.swf ex. moviename-motionposter.swf

-a motionposter.html file will be generated for for the .swf file which can be modified to

refine the layout of the motionposter (height, width, position). This is useful for motionposters

that have an annoying frame, or to enlarge them to fill the poster area if desired.


Since then I have found a motion poster in animated Gif format for Oz the Great and Powerful. But MoviePoster only supports .swf motion posters at this time. However, it will be trivial to add support for animated gifs, once i get around to it...


While motionPosters are cool, unfortunately all the sources I've found for them are fairly low resolution. Has anyone found any high resolution motionposters?


----------



## me23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/90#post_23004294
> 
> 
> Sorry.. its Windows only for now since it uses .Net 4.5 and a WPF front end, so Mono is a no go too. I am doing some very slow work to port the backend to python, so at some point there might be a cross platform version, but it most likely wont have all the features of the Windows version.
> 
> 
> Lunatixz, right now all the media flags are embedded resources, although only one class would need major modification in order to support external images. I'll look into making that addition when i have time. I'm trying to focus more on my theater construction at the moment.
> 
> 
> Also, just to share another project idea of mine:
> 
> I didn't want to leave the poster display on all the time and it is a bit tedious to have to turn it on and off all the time. So I designed a solution to use a Teensy USB development board (like an arduino) , a PIR motion sensor, and some relays to control the screen. the plan is that the device will watch for motion in the area, turn on the screen and wakes up the PC. When no motion is detected for say 30 minutes, it turns the screen off. It will monitor the power state of the screen so it wont send the 'power on' button press if the screen is already on. This will be independent of the PC, so it can be used even if the PC is set to go to standby after a set amount of time. The Teensy can send a simulated keyboard event over USB to wake the PC in this case.



I love the idea of it detecting motion and then coming out of standby. When you get this going, it would be great to get a little more detail on how to do it. Do you think the something like Kinect could be an option? Also cool idea about gestures as well.

Thanks again, and good work.


----------



## meyer64

Yes, actually the Kinect was my first idea of how to do it. If i get my hands on a Kinect cheap, I'll definitely look into integrating it. But, I needed to buy the hardware to hook up the the LCD to determine its power state and simulate the power button press anyway and I stumbled upon the Teensy boards. It looks to be a cheap and easy way to set it up in a way that doesn't depend on the PC. The code I have written for the Teensy is only a couple dozen lines of C, so its pretty simple. I'll post details once i get it all put together and tested... still waiting for goodies to show up in my mailbox


----------



## rmwilson

Okay this might sound dumb ...


But I am just starting on this digital poster board Idea and I love it !!!


I am going to use a Samsung tv.. ??? it has VGA and HDMi .. Is it the TV or teh software that tells it to show images in portrait mode?


Secondly here is the dumb part ... I downloaded the software unziped it ... and tried to run exe file and it said not a valid win32 application ...



Any help would be appreciated..


Ryan


----------



## meyer64

You can either use Windows to rotate the display to portrait mode (if your graphics card supports it) Or MoviePoster has its own rotation mechanism built in so that it essentially displays itself sideways and looks normal when you set the TV on its side. Your TV doesn't need to do anything special.


Make sure your computer meets the minimum requirements: Windows Vista or above with .Net framework 4.5 installed. other than that, I'm not sure why you'd be getting that error.


----------



## dukedallas2005

O boy this lil project is gonna cost me $500+ . I need to find a super cheap used LCD tv and cheap laptop. I have the perfect box for it. Standard movie poster sizes are 27 X40 i believe, what tv size would be most closely compatible?


----------



## Mr.Tim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/90#post_23026652
> 
> 
> O boy this lil project is gonna cost me $500+ . I need to find a super cheap used LCD tv and cheap laptop. I have the perfect box for it. Standard movie poster sizes are 27 X40 i believe, what tv size would be most closely compatible?



I picked up a 42" for just that reason. It will depend on how wide your picture frame is, how wide the bezel on the screen is.. etc. 40" could also work, depending on the frame you make. Anything over 42" will be too big imho.


It would also depend on the overall dimensions of your poster frames.


Tim


----------



## dukedallas2005

Yeah I just went on ebay and looked at some sized for LCD tvs and 42" ones are perfect 40 x 27.8 dimensions. If this gets ported to a Andriod I'll definately do the setup. My reason is I have a old tablet sitting around and its instant on access rather than waiting for a laptop to bootup and heat issues inside the box. Just downloaded the 1.5 app and will tinker with it this weekend. Thanks again to meyer64


Actually now that I think about it I think I am retarded LOL. I do have a dedicated laptop HTPC that I already run and I RDP to that machine all the time with my tablet so all I would have to do is have a wire coming off the HDMI port on the tv to connect to my tablet. Hopefully the laptop have the .Net stuff ...Ok now I have a weekend testing project.


----------



## meyer64

I used a 32" display I had laying around that needed a new power supply. Once i repaired the power supply and built a wood frame, I was into the project less than $100. Any PC than will run Windows Vista or higher can be used, It doesn't need to be anything all that powerful. I run mine on a nettop with an Atom CPU and its perfectly fine.


32" is smaller than a standard movie poster would be, only about 16" in width. I think it looks great on my wall. However, if you want to display a poster at about 27" x 40" your going to need around a 55" screen.


To get widescreen (16:9) TV dimensions:


Width = Diagonal x 0.87157554

Height = Diagonal x 0.49026124


remember, posters aren't going to fill the entire screen due to aspect ratio differences, so if you want the actual poster portion of the display to be 'full sized' you just need to be concerned with the width, but we're turning them sideways... so just multiply your screen size by about .49 and thats the poster width you'll get.: 55" * 0.49 = 26.95" a 42" would give you: 20.58" width, but personally, i think thats big enough.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Yea good point ...I will get some measurements and sizes etc this weekend. Thanks gain for all your efforts.


----------



## blipszyc

If you do want to go with a 55" TV - Costco has the Panny UT50 for $699.


----------



## rmwilson

awh okay ....

I am running windows xp .. service pack 2... I'll have to upgrade that machine


Its going to be a dedicated machine for the poster art ..










Thanks again for the fast response and help !


Ryan


----------



## rmwilson

In an effort to keep the post/ and topic up to date... I installed windows 7 on my dedicated box and it works great ...


The only issue I had was I wanted to cycle posters 3-5 seconds... and when i saw one that i liked I tried the "t" button keyboard short cut .. and it crashed the app as I think the next poster wanted to cycle and did not give enough time for the trailer to download...


But other than that I love it its awesome!!!!


I am even thinking of a way to put a remote button for the trailer beside my in wall mounted screen ... so you can walk by see a poster you like and hit the button right there and get trailer..







( rather than grab the keyboard which is quite aways away.



Development idea...


This might be going way to crazy ... but thought wow.. would be so cool to link this to a torrent or a NZB downlaoder... see a poster you like and mark it for later...(wink if its not copy writed of course)


I certainly want to add my own posters to the cache... and ultimatley maintain a cache of tons of posters so it just cycles through ... ( new and old)


GREAT job on the development and the support of this app .. I'll try and fire you off a donation as its pretty cool how you support this!!!!


----------



## meyer64

yeah, 3-5 seconds is a pretty short interval. Most likely whats happening is that the next poster is already in the process of loading almost the instant the previous one was displayed. its very possible that could cause issues. Honestly i havent tested any intervals less than 30 seconds in quite a while.

I like the idea of having a button to push to play the trailers. I'm probably going to work that into my project soon as well.


----------



## meyer64

I have my motion sensor project working! I used a PIR motion sensor, a Teensy USB development board, and an arduino relay module.


This is my PIR motion sensor:
 

for now I just set it on top of the poster display, but eventually I'll make a nice housing for it and either wall or ceiling mount it.

It has a 3 pin connector, with +5v, ground, and +3.3v signal output. the signal output goes high when motion is detected and low when there is no motion.


the +5v and ground are supplied by the usb connection to the Teensy board. the 3.3v trigger is connected back to one of the digital inputs on the Teensy.


Also connected to the Teensy Board, is a 5v arduino relay module. the relay is triggered by one of the Teensy digital IO pins and is wired to the TV's button panel to simulate a button push on the power button. You could also send a power code over IR if you wanted to.


I also have a signal wire running from the IR/LED module to one of the analog inputs on the Teensy. This is used to determine the power state of the TV. when its on, approx 3v is sent to an analog input on the teensy. I chose to use the analog input simply to avoid connecting any extra circuitry to make it work on the digital inputs. (need at least 3.3v to signal HIGH input). this way we only simulate a power button push to turn the tv on if its in the off state, if its already on, the relay doesnt need to be triggered because it would turn the screen off instead.

 


Once motion is detected, the relay is triggered to turn the screen on. after a set amount of time (i figured 20 minutes was good), the relay is triggered again to turn the screen off. every time motion is detected the timeout is reset, so the screen will stay on as long as there is movement before the 20 min timeout expires. The code i wrote for the Teensy also watches for Strings to be sent over USB-Serial so I can send a command from the MoviePoster software to turn the screen on. For example, I always want the poster display on when a movie is playing, regardless of if motion is detected. this could also be used to turn the display on and off at certain times of day.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Wow you guys are so talented!!! Man I wish I knew electronics and boards. Well i got it up and running on my laptop, it occasionally freezes but I'm fine with that. Now just have to find the TV... have been scouring Craigslist for a cheap LCd one.


----------



## cuzed2

The more I read here - the more I want to retire the low-profile LED poster box (that I designed and built and was so proud of last winter)










Now this is awesome!

I have a couple of cheap XP PCs laying around;

I guess my biggest expense would be a reasonably-sized LCD flat panel TV, to cannibalize and build into a wall hanging.


Good Stuff - I'm tempted


----------



## dukedallas2005

I hear ya! I have a great poster box I got for $100 from a closing blockbuster store, it currently is running 5 of those long flourescent tube bulbs, i assume those are power hogs. My plan is to remove all that and get a 42 or 46" LCD in the box, then run some LED lights to light up the poster box edges. I love fun these fun projects! Definately gonna paypal meyer64 some loot soon as I get this project up and running.


----------



## maser

If money is no object, check out these custom picture frames for lcd tv's.

http://framethetv.com/ 



meyer64 - absolutely amazing - thanks.


----------



## bugman72

Any luck on getting this to work with a Raspberry Pi? I really want to implement this into my theater and Pi compatibility is the only thing stopping me.


----------



## Colton

I have a Dell TouchSmart PC that is already mounted to the wall in my home theater room. Is there anyway I can incorporate it to work with the Virtual Movie Poster Display? The problem I see is there is no alternative video output to separate monitors. Any ideas?


----------



## Lunatixz

Any chance you can have two different poster rotation times... one that checks xbmc at a set amount of time... and one for offline coming soon posters? I prefer a 15s update for xbmc and a 60s change for coming soon...

Also would be great to use xbmc library it avoid large cache...


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meyer64

Bugman: So far, no significant progress has been made on making the code more portable to other OSes. Chances are it wont be any time soon...sorry.


Colton: As long as your touchsmart is running Vista or later, MoviePoster will run fine on it. You can even turn on the trailer icon option, and just touch it to play the trailers. Movie poster can run fullscreen on a landscape display too as im guessing thats how its mounted. youll just have black bars on the sides.



Lunatixz: i'm not quite sure i understand what your asking for. Currently, you can change the poster interval time in the settings. this only applies to 'coming soon ' posters though. when xbmc is playing, the poster for the currently playing movie is shown until you either manually change it, or the movie stops. the trivia slides also have a separate timer if you use that feature.


----------



## Lunatixz

Okay thought they both controlled poster change...


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loma

Have installed xbmc and Virtual Movie Poster. Bottom right shows "Not Connected" No playing now. Coming Soon shows with Posters. Tried 127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html in Internet Explorer and Chrome but no luck. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Any help? Please...Please.


OK. Making progress. Still trying to connect to xbmc. Can anyone help with the correct settings?


----------



## domz777

This is hands down the coolest addition for any home theater. Massive thanks for this.

Unfortunately, now when they visit, I'll have to figure out how to get my neanderthal family away form the 'little board that moves and talks'

and over in front of the 'big wall that moves and talks'


Ah, I'll just put some remote control jingle bells and flashing lights on the theater seats, that'll do the trick. LOL


----------



## Samuraijones

Dang this is so cool. I have everything I need to get started on this. If I just wanted random movie posters displaying throughout the day is that possible.


----------



## Samuraijones

Just read the whole thread this is beyond awesome.

Is there anyway you could get this to work with Yadis or Zappati on a dune or other media player. You would get allot of support for that.


----------



## shah993

I second that!!!


----------



## Samuraijones

Ok I installed and got everything running. So awesome.

I can get the remote to work on the pc the software is running on. But you mention that you could open the remote on your iPad. I have been trying and can't seam to get it work. Is there some trick I am missing.


----------



## domz777

I third it, and I have no idea what they're talking about.

*THAT'S how cool this program is!!*


----------



## meyer64

SamuraiJones: On your iPad, you'll need to navigate to the IP of the pc that MoviePoster is running on. for example, the local ip for the machine i have running MoviePoster is 192.168.0.133. So on my iPad, i open safari, and navigate to http://192.168.0.133:8082/remote.html also,make sure that there arent any firewall rules that could be blocking access to port 8082. You can also change the port number for the remote in the MoviePoster settings if you want to. Once you have the remote open in Safari, you can save a bookmark to your homescreen on your iPad to make accessing it later nice and easy.


loma: it looks like your having trouble with network settings somewhere. Double check that the xbmc webserver is enabled and the port settings match in MoviePoster and xbmc. You also need to turn on the option to allow programs to control xbmc. Its a little misleading the way its named, but this option turns on the JSON RPC interface that MoviePoster uses.


----------



## meyer64

Development update:

I've added support to control a display via serial connection. Now you have the option to send a serial command to always turn on the display whenever a 'Now Playing' screen is shown. I use it with my Teensy USB motion detector project I described earlier, but the serial commands are definable in the settings so you should be able to use it to control any display that has a serial control option. There will soon be a way to integrate the same functionality with EventGhost, so you can use an IR blaster or some other mechanism to control the display.


----------



## Samuraijones

Thanks Meyer, that did the trick.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/120#post_23064179
> 
> 
> loma: it looks like your having trouble with network settings somewhere. Double check that the xbmc webserver is enabled and the port settings match in MoviePoster and xbmc. You also need to turn on the option to allow programs to control xbmc. Its a little misleading the way its named, but this option turns on the JSON RPC interface that MoviePoster uses.


Thanks. Have followed the above with no luck. I must be missing something simple. Using xbmc V11. Must xbmc be open on same PC with MoviePoster? The settings in MP are as downloaded. 8080,9090,8082.Also tried password in xbmc.


The following error message appears in the log:


TCP Listener Unable to Connect No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:9090


----------



## meyer64

no, it doesnt need to be on the same pc as xbmc. just make sure to put in the local ip of the xbmc machine instead of 127.0.0.1 if its not the same machine. and double check your firewall rules. Make sure that you can ping the machine xbmc is running on too, even if it is the same one. if ping times out, MoviePoster will also fail to connect. I dont use passwords on my xbmc machines, but it should work fine either way.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/120#post_23064899
> 
> 
> no, it doesnt need to be on the same pc as xbmc. just make sure to put in the local ip of the xbmc machine instead of 127.0.0.1 if its not the same machine. and double check your firewall rules. Make sure that you can ping the machine xbmc is running on too, even if it is the same one. if ping times out, MoviePoster will also fail to connect. I dont use passwords on my xbmc machines, but it should work fine either way.



Thanks. It's now working well. Can you advise how I can setup to show Coming Now for any new movies I have in my collection? Do I have to include a new folder? Thanks for you help.


I do hope you will be able to set this to work with MediaBrowser also in the near future.




I think I have found how to setup the Custom Lists. Trying it now. However your comments still welcome.


----------



## Samuraijones

Meyer

I could make a pretty big donation if you can get this to work with Yadis.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

I'm not familiar with Yadis or really the Dune media players in general. Do you know if it has any sort of network interface for using a remote or browsing the library on another device? If so, its very possible I can hook into that similarly to how it works for xbmc.


----------



## Samuraijones

Yadis is free and all the work is done on a PC and then exported to the dune player. It's pretty easy to work with.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## loma

meyer, as I understand it, to use the remote, Movie Poster has to running. Would it be possible to add a start button for Movie Poster to the remote?


----------



## meyer64

not really.. . MoviePoster has an internal webserver for the remote. without MoviePoster running there is nothing to host the remote pages or execute the commands. You could however set up EventGhost to launch MoviePoster if you wanted to. EventGhost has a webserver plugin too, so you could set up a webpage hosted by EventGhost that you could use to launch MoviePoster. Its kind of a roundabout way of doing it, but it would work.


----------



## meyer64

I started looking more at supporting media players other than xbmc. Here's what I've found so far.


MediaBrowser running on Windows - should be possible by utilizing the Web API plugin as it provides a JSON interface that can be used to retrieve media information. I just need to make the media query part of the code a bit more modular first. I'm in the process of setting up a test environment of MediaBrowser so i can start developing the necessary libraries. No ETA on completion though.


Dune / Yadis / Zappiti - I have little knowledge of the Dune players, but by the looks of it, Yadis/zappiti only index the movies and build the UI, but have nothing to do with control or additional features, they just index the files so the Dune knows what file to play when you select a movie. If I'm wrong on this, please feel free to clerify. I did find a document outlining the Dune IP control API here: http://dune-hd.com/firmware/ip_control/dune_ip_control_overview.txt . It explains how to control the Dune, and get certain information about the playback status. Unfortunately, the Dune only seems to provide its playback status as far as what type of media is playing and time, but not any media metadata. Not even the file path. Without any meta data or the file name, its pretty much impossible to know whats playing. Unless someone can tell me a way to get info for the currently playing media from the dune, MoviePoster will not be able to work with it.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/120#post_23069634
> 
> 
> not really.. . MoviePoster has an internal webserver for the remote. without MoviePoster running there is nothing to host the remote pages or execute the commands. You could however set up EventGhost to launch MoviePoster if you wanted to. EventGhost has a webserver plugin too, so you could set up a webpage hosted by EventGhost that you could use to launch MoviePoster. Its kind of a roundabout way of doing it, but it would work.




Thanks. Will have a look at EventGhost.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23071744
> 
> 
> I started looking more at supporting media players other than xbmc. Here's what I've found so far.
> 
> 
> MediaBrowser running on Windows - should be possible by utilizing the Web API plugin as it provides a JSON interface that can be used to retrieve media information. I just need to make the media query part of the code a bit more modular first. I'm in the process of setting up a test environment of MediaBrowser so i can start developing the necessary libraries. No ETA on completion though.
> 
> 
> Dune / Yadis / Zappiti - I have little knowledge of the Dune players, but by the looks of it, Yadis/zappiti only index the movies and build the UI, but have nothing to do with control or additional features, they just index the files so the Dune knows what file to play when you select a movie. If I'm wrong on this, please feel free to clerify. I did find a document outlining the Dune IP control API here: http://dune-hd.com/firmware/ip_control/dune_ip_control_overview.txt . It explains how to control the Dune, and get certain information about the playback status. Unfortunately, the Dune only seems to provide its playback status as far as what type of media is playing and time, but not any media metadata. Not even the file path. Without any meta data or the file name, its pretty much impossible to know whats playing. Unless someone can tell me a way to get info for the currently playing media from the dune, MoviePoster will not be able to work with it.



Thanks meyer re MediaBrowser. Waiting patiently. Appreciate your looking into it. Note that MediaBrowser 3 Beta is due out next month.


----------



## Samuraijones

Meyer,

You are correct. I was was thinking you could run a plug in or something. Cause you are selecting form the Dune to your server what Movie to play.


----------



## me23

Meyer, good work man, you have been busy.


Just remember the new media browser (v3) is a stand alone application and not in windows media center.


----------



## meyer64

Yes I saw that. Does anyone know if the web API plugin is expected to work with media browser 3? Or if it will have similar functionality built in? At this point I'm working on making the code that queries for media information more modular. So it will be easier to support more media players in the future.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23071909
> 
> 
> Thanks. Will have a look at EventGhost.



Never used EventGhost. Have been trying to set up web page. Not making any progress. Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert Clark

MoviePoster hangs on a few of the trailers for me so I've turned off the trailers. Is there a way to get more posters in the cache without trailers? Without the trailers the list repeats pretty quickly...


----------



## meyer64

I'm not quite sure what your goal is... but here are a few suggestions that come to mind.

*You can always increase the interval timeout in the settings so that each poster is displayed longer if you dont want them to cycle as fast.

*MoviePoster should download new posters from your allowed genres and ratings each time its internal display queue is cycled through once. However, this does not happen when using custom lists.

*If you want to manually trigger MoviePoster to download new posters at any time, open the web remote and press the 'Download New Posters' button.


I have noticed that the trailers can hang if for whatever reason the stream from youtube is invalid or cant be played correctly by mplayer. There are a couple things you can do in this case. First, you could manually download a trailer and put in in the folder for that cached poster. just end the file name in -trailer. take a look at one that has a saved trailer if you have any doubts about the naming convention. Then MoviePoster will play this file instead of using the youtube stream. Also, if you just want to skip a trailer for a particular poster thats giving you grief, you can edit the .nfo file for a cached poster. Just open the file in a text editor and remove the text between the trailer tags. this text is the youtube video id. removing it will cause movieposter to think that a trailer just isnt available to stream.


I hope that helps.


----------



## Robert Clark

Well, I'm just wondering if there is a limit on the number of posters MoviePoster can use. On mine, it seems to cache about 40 or so posters, so if you are just using posters without trailers, you see a lot of repeats. I suppose I could download separately posters from the android poster app and keep it in the folder for MoviePoster to choose from...


----------



## meyer64

No there's no limit. My cache currently has over 400 posters. I honestly haven't payed enough attention to it in a while to see if some are repeating too often. I suppose there could be a bug in the code that randomizes the posters.


----------



## Robert Clark

Ahh. So if you click download new posters repeatedly you get a large selection? Excellent. ..


----------



## meyer64

Clicking download new posters a bunch of times in a short time frame wont do much for you. Each time 'Download New Posters' is invoked, either automatically or manually, MoviePoster will download all posters that are available within the specified constraints. If you want lots of posters, make sure all the genres and ratings are allowed in the filter settings, check that all the categories are checked, and increase the max number of pages. As noted in the ReadMe file:


- MoviePoster retrieves posters and movie data from themoviedb.org. You can set the categories and number of pages

to retrieve in the application settings. The default setting is to retrieve one page for each category, but you

can increase the max pages to get a lot more posters in the mix. Each page seems to return a maximum of 20 posters.

So if you set it to 10 pages, it will retrieve data for up to 200 movies in that category. However, the queries

will only return the max pages provided by themoviedb.org. for 'Now Playing' and 'Upcoming' its usually between

1 and 3 pages, so don't expect to get a ton of results if those are the only queries you have selected. If you

want to get a better idea of which movies are in each category, go check out http://www.themoviedb.org/movie and

select the different tabs for the categories.


----------



## Robert Clark

What, me read the manual?










Thanks, that helped...


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23073407
> 
> 
> Yes I saw that. Does anyone know if the web API plugin is expected to work with media browser 3? Or if it will have similar functionality built in? At this point I'm working on making the code that queries for media information more modular. So it will be easier to support more media players in the future.



The undernoted is the response from ebr at MediaBrowser:


"The webapi plugin won’t be there because the entire server is a web api







. We also do hope to have remote control of MB Theater so, yes, it will be possible to do this with MB3. – ebr "


----------



## loma

Hi meyer, I have now been able to open MoviePoster with EventGhost and can then open the remote web page. Is it possible to close MoviePoster by inserting a button in the remote web page? If not could you help me with setting up a close action in EventGhost? Thanks.


----------



## meyer64

Sure I can add an event handler to allow closing movieposter from the web remote. That should be pretty simple to add.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23086265
> 
> 
> Sure I can add an event handler to allow closing movieposter from the web remote. That should be pretty simple to add.



Thanks. That's fantastic. Next step MB3


----------



## fibertech

Is there a way we can direct it to show only the posters I have in a folder on my server? I have been trying to do this but just can't get it to work. It keeps downloading more posters.


BTW. Great job on this.


----------



## loma

Can MoviePoster be set up on a server with other media and then accessed from another computer to view? If so are there any special settings required?


----------



## meyer64

It should work just fine to run it from a network share. There's no reason that all the files couldn't be on a 'server' machine or NAS. then just map a drive to that location and run the movieposter executable.


----------



## meyer64

fibertech, if you uncheck all the download options or set all the moviedb categories to 0 pages, movieposter won't download anything new. I think what would work best for you to use the custom list feature. you can use the web remote to make a list of the specific posters you want to have shown. No new posters will be downloaded when your using a custom list.


----------



## Samuraijones

Perhaps a plugin could made to support that.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23091807
> 
> 
> It should work just fine to run it from a network share. There's no reason that all the files couldn't be on a 'server' machine or NAS. then just map a drive to that location and run the movieposter executable.




Thanks


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23091807
> 
> 
> It should work just fine to run it from a network share. There's no reason that all the files couldn't be on a 'server' machine or NAS. then just map a drive to that location and run the movieposter executable.



I have set up as indicated above and can get access from another computer. However I wish to open MoviePoster with EventGhost web page. Can you help with an example of the path (mapped drive) to use to be able to access MoviePoster?


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

Don't know if you are interested in being a developer with Media Browser, sound like you have the ability. But I posted on their form it would be nice to have your program compatable with the new Media Browser 3

http://community.mediabrowser.tv/permalinks/r/13248/54105/mb3-addon-virtual-movie-poster#54105


----------



## dukedallas2005

Ok boys I just bought a 46" LCD tv on eBay for $250 cracked frame but who cares the picture is fine and the frame will be hidden. The movieposter software is running on my laptop fine. This is going to be a fun little project!!! Ripping the guts out of my current poster light box and replacing with a TV. Like Robert Clark mine too always freezes when I have the trailers turned on, so i just have it off for now. I'll throw some build pictures up as my little project progresses.


----------



## meyer64

Have you noticed if its always the same trailers that cause a problem? If so, could you tell me which ones are problematic and I'll look into whats going on. Does it freeze before the trailer starts to play or after it finishes?


----------



## meyer64

If you could send me a copy of the log file that would also be helpful in tracking down the trailer freeze problem.


----------



## dukedallas2005

No problem I'll try it tonight after work. Actually my freeze problem happens and nothing displays in the "trailer" section of the screen then the whole thing locks up.


As someone mentioned it would be really helpful to have a OFF button (maybe disguised) on the screen somewhere to shutdown all the software.


Does the app currently support changing the directory where the posters are stored to point a different location/drive? I have about 13,000 picture of my family on my 1TB hard drive which is connected to my same HTPC as the poster app is running on, It would be cool to turn the whole thing into a giant Photo Frame at times and then back to a regular Movie Poster box during other times.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23102692
> 
> 
> No problem I'll try it tonight after work. Actually my freeze problem happens and nothing displays in the "trailer" section of the screen then the whole thing locks up.
> 
> 
> As someone mentioned it would be really helpful to have a OFF button (maybe disguised) on the screen somewhere to shutdown all the software.
> 
> 
> Does the app currently support changing the directory where the posters are stored to point a different location/drive? I have about 13,000 picture of my family on my 1TB hard drive which is connected to my same HTPC as the poster app is running on, It would be cool to turn the whole thing into a giant Photo Frame at times and then back to a regular Movie Poster box during other times.



I don't personally use the auto play feature for the trailers so i do appreciate your help in debugging, thank you.


I have added support for quit, minimize, and shutdown events to the internal webserver. By the time its released, these functions will be available in the web remote interface. Will that be enough, or would you prefer to have an onscreen button? you can already quit, by right clicking, or double clicking the poster to bring up the options menu.


There isnt currently any explicit support to display photos, but you might be able to get the effect you want by using the trivia feature. You can set the trivia folder to be any path you want. It just displays images in that folder at the specified interval. I wasnt really planning on it being used for anything else, so Im not sure how it will handle subfolders at the moment, but it should work to just point it at a folder full of photos instead of trivia slides. you might get an odd display order if your pictures happen to be named in the trivia slide Q & A naming convention though.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Ok no problem... I can live with the current method of double-clicking on the screen to close, I'm not sure of this whole web remote control thing, I currently connect using RDP to my HTPC using a Andriod tablet so there is no easy right click. I'll mess around with Trivia folder and see how it goes. All my digital photos are organized by dirctory & folder structure of Year / Month on my hard drive so I can just manually change the folder on occasion. Which is better than nothing. Im going to look for a motion activated 12v trigger online and see if they exist today so the tv comes on when someone walks by it like you have done.


----------



## meyer64

The trick to having a motion sensor turn the tv on is knowing if it's already on, so it doesn't continually switch on and off when it detects motion. Make sure you account for that. My motion sensor setup is working flawlessly for me and was around $30 worth of parts. It wasn't all that hard to put together and is mostly off the shelf components. Just had to do a little soldering and coding for the teensy usb board.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Yeah I was just looking to rig something off the shelf type, no way am i electronically inclined using board connectors etc. LOL!


BTW How did you make the Great Dane Marquie Page...What font or program is that?


I'd like to set up my theater Name in that same gold font for my start page.


----------



## meyer64

I used paint.Net to make the Great Dane Cinema logo. Its a modified version of a desktop wallpaper I made for my HTPC. Unfortunately I cant find my original files for it at the moment. But I've attached the most recent .pdn file I could find. Hopefully it will be usefully in creating your own. The text isnt just a font, rather a layer with the text cut out of it, over a layer containing the gold gradient. The reflection of the text is also composed of multiple layers to achieve the desired effect. Poke around in the .pdn file and turn the layers on and off and you'll get the idea.

Great Dane Cinema reflection Poster small.zip 222k .zip file


----------



## dukedallas2005

You Sir by far are the BEST humaniod on this planet ...Thank you!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/150#post_23092731
> 
> 
> I have set up as indicated above and can get access from another computer. However I wish to open MoviePoster with EventGhost web page. Can you help with an example of the path (mapped drive) to use to be able to access MoviePoster?



Hi meyer, I think you missed my previous post as above. Can you help?


----------



## meyer64

I couldnt find my working files that still contained the separate layers for making the reflected text, so i put together a quick example file. I think the font I used was Garamond. 
reflected text example.zip 71k .zip file


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23103775
> 
> 
> Hi meyer, I think you missed my previous post as above. Can you help?



in the 'Start Application' Action Item you have set up to launch MoviePoster you should be able to just change the executable path to point to the location on the network share. if you have a network share mapped as a drive it could look like: X:\movieposter\movieposter.exe

or using a unc path: \\sharename\movieposter.exe

the exact path names will be different based on your exact setup.


----------



## 0blar

Hello


Thanks for your works

I just want to know where can we download the latest version of the software

The latest I found on http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbmcposterdisp/ is 1.0.1.5 , is it the latest ?


Regards


----------



## meyer64

Yes. That is the latest release. I'm currently working on adding new features and will release the next version when complete.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23103855
> 
> 
> in the 'Start Application' Action Item you have set up to launch MoviePoster you should be able to just change the executable path to point to the location on the network share. if you have a network share mapped as a drive it could look like: X:\movieposter\movieposter.exe
> 
> or using a unc path: \\sharename\movieposter.exe
> 
> the exact path names will be different based on your exact setup.



Thanks for your response. I will review to see if this approach will achieve what I am trying to do..


----------



## Mfusick

Wow- What an awesome thread .


----------



## Colton

Is there an option to turn off the "Coming Soon"?


----------



## meyer64

Not currently, but I plan to include support for custom banners in the next release. You could easily make a blank one, or substitute whatever image you prefer.


----------



## Colton

Thanks, meyer64 ... excellent program. This will replace two of my lightboxes. I'm going to buy a dedicated ZOTAC PC to run Windows 7 and MoviePoster, but how will I split the HDMI cable to go to two different TVs? Is there a better way of doing this?


Just tested the trailer option and when it tries to play it gives me an error: mplayer - no disk ...


"There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1."



-Colton


----------



## meyer64

Whoa. That's wired...... Does that happen for any trailer you try to play? Did you change any settings? Or did you happen to have mplayer already installed separately?


----------



## meyer64

A quick google search reveals that the error can be caused by the mplayer working directory being on a drive with removable media like a cd drive or sd card read that doesn't currently have a disk mounted. One Post found suggests changing the drive letters of cd drives and card readers. It's worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Colton

Thanks again, meyer64. I do have a WD Passport connected (USB). I'll disconnect it and try again.


What computer system do you recommend to run MoviePoster? I'm looking for something very small for my home theater. I'll use a HDMI splitter to send the MoviePoster to two 42" LCD TVs.


----------



## meyer64

it doesnt need to be a very powerful computer. I run mine on an Nvidia Ion system with an Atom 330 and 2gb ram. Any of the Zotac systems would be plenty good enough. If it can run Win7 reasonably, it will be enough for MoviePoster. The only thing i can really see being an issue on very slow hardware would be HD trailer playback. Personally i dont see the point in playing any trailers over 720p though since the trailer playback area doesn't fill the screen anyway.


The only problem I have run into with my setup is that I only have a 32GB SSD installed. My internet connection is fairly slow, so I have MoviePoster set to download the trailers automatically instead of streaming them, which starts to fill up the drive. I'll be upgrading to a larger drive as soon as I get around to it.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23135481
> 
> 
> Thanks again, meyer64. I do have a WD Passport connected (USB). I'll disconnect it and try again.
> 
> 
> What computer system do you recommend to run MoviePoster? I'm looking for something very small for my home theater. I'll use a HDMI splitter to send the MoviePoster to two 42" LCD TVs.



Just wondering why you would want to split the HDMI to two different displays? You are going to have the same thing showing on both then? I can see having two displays and having different posters display on each one, you would have to run something like a dual monitor setup


----------



## Colton

True. It will show the same posters on both sides of my theater. My home theater room configuration has a ticket booth in the middle and a poster lightbox on each side. I want to replace the lightboxes with vertical 42" LCD TVs, but to run different posters on each would require a dedicated computer for each. I *may* do that down the road, but for now both LCDs will show the same poster.


The other option is finding a good 42" LCD TV that has a decent slideshow feature and simply put movie poster images on a small USB key and have each TV display different posters. This eliminates having to buy a dedicated PC for each.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23137670
> 
> 
> True. It will show the same posters on both sides of my theater. My home theater room configuration has a ticket booth in the middle and a poster lightbox on each side. I want to replace the lightboxes with vertical 42" LCD TVs, but to run different posters on each would require a dedicated computer for each. I *may* do that down the road, but for now both LCDs will show the same poster.
> 
> 
> The other option is finding a good 42" LCD TV that has a decent slideshow feature and simply put movie poster images on a small USB key and have each TV display different posters. This eliminates having to buy a dedicated PC for each.



Is it possible to run two instances of virtual movie poster at the same time on one computer set-up with dual displays. That way you can run a seperate cable to each screen in dual display mode, as long as the compter supports it.


----------



## meyer64

You could run two displays off one pc. Nearly all modern video cards support multiple displays. MoviePoster doesn't do anything to stop multiple instances from running on the same PC either, but the config file is currently stored in your user directory so all settings between the two instances would be identical, including window position. If you want to pursue running two instances on one PC, it shouldn't be too hard for me to make changes to support that usage scenario. You could also try running one of the instances using a 'runas' command to force that instance to run under a different user account and therefore have its own settings and window position. If you do this, make sure to set different port numbers for the web remote for each instance or they will conflict. You could have separate audio outputs for each instance configures in the settings too. It should work, but I haven't tested it.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23137878
> 
> 
> You could run two displays off one pc. Nearly all modern video cards support multiple displays. MoviePoster doesn't do anything to stop multiple instances from running on the same PC either, but the config file is currently stored in your user directory so all settings between the two instances would be identical, including window position. If you want to pursue running two instances on one PC, it shouldn't be too hard for me to make changes to support that usage scenario. You could also try running one of the instances using a 'runas' command to force that instance to run under a different user account and therefore have its own settings and window position. If you do this, make sure to set different port numbers for the web remote for each instance or they will conflict. You could have separate audio outputs for each instance configures in the settings too. It should work, but I haven't tested it.



You sure make it hard to resist buying TV's to do this, glad it doesn't work on Media Browser as of right now or I would be spending money.................really need a couple of 42" touch screens


----------



## Colton

Oh, yes!! Please support multi-displays! That would be so awesome!


----------



## loma

Hi meyer, how are the updates coming along?


----------



## meyer64

Slow and steady. I've been pretty busy with other things lately, but i do have the code a bit more modular to make it easier to support other media players.

I have been in contact with the folks over at MediaBrowser and have been given access to their Dev Forum. Unfortunately, I haven't had time to set up a test environment for MB3 yet.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23143985
> 
> 
> Slow and steady. I've been pretty busy with other things lately, but i do have the code a bit more modular to make it easier to support other media players.
> 
> I have been in contact with the folks over at MediaBrowser and have been given access to their Dev Forum. Unfortunately, I haven't had time to set up a test environment for MB3 yet.



Great. I did see your post at MB and really look forward to your input there. By the way, will Remote have a close button so that one can close the remote only not MoviePoster?


----------



## tranced

Thank you soo much for this amazing software. I have been using it for over 2 months and it has been great!

I had two feature requests if possible.


1) Can you allow animated gif files to be used for motion posters.

2) Can we have a custom folder for our own images/posters. I was hosting a super bowl party and would have loved to put in a poster to be displayed for the upcoming game. Also occasionally I would like my family photos displayed ( i know it defeats the purpose of a Movie poster" but it would make the application fit greater needs.



Thanks !


----------



## meyer64

loma, yes the ability to close the application as well as shutdown/ reboot the pc from the web remote will be included in the next release.


Tranced, animated gif support for motion posters is on my list of features to add, I haven't gotten to it yet, but it should be in the next release. It will be pretty easy to add support for just displaying a folder full of pictures or custom posters too.


----------



## Colton

For those who don't know what a "motion movie poster" looks like ...

http://www.slashfilm.com/the-wolverine-motion-poster-washing-away-memories-of-x-men-origins/


----------



## dukedallas2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranced*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/180#post_23144332
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much for this amazing software. I have been using it for over 2 months and it has been great!
> 
> I had two feature requests if possible.
> 
> 
> 1) Can you allow animated gif files to be used for motion posters.
> 
> 2) Can we have a custom folder for our own images/posters. I was hosting a super bowl party and would have loved to put in a poster to be displayed for the upcoming game. Also occasionally I would like my family photos displayed ( i know it defeats the purpose of a Movie poster" but it would make the application fit greater needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !




Yeah I had mentioned exactly what you are saying to Meyer also, I do believe allowing the application to become a living Picture Frame display will only increase its value/appeal and be an awesome feature. Soon as I get mine up and running I'm going to test out changing the folder for the trivia to point to a local folder on my PC with my photos.


Status of my Project: I had everything up and running for about 1 night LOL...then my LCD tv I bought from eBay died on me ($250 -46" LCD) so I am in the process of having a replacement one delivered, in the meantime I had a chance to add LED lighting string into my Poster box. It looked stunning!!! The flat screen in there running on a 46" display and now adding the LED lighting will be awesome too I hope, as mentioned once the full package is up and running smoothly I'll post a YouTube link. This has really been a fun little project that I've involved my 7 year old daughter in helping me and she loves being a part of it.


I'm sending meyer a donation today.


----------



## meyer64

tranced,

Do you have a particular .gif that you'd like to use as a motion poster? It should be working in my dev build, but I'd like to test on a few samples to be sure there are no issues with scaling/alignment etc.


Dukedallas2005,

I'm working on implementing support for custom folders today that can be used for custom posters / family photos / whatever you want. It will work pretty much like the Trivia feature does now, but with support for several root folders. If I get ambitious I might add support for metadata as well so you could add captions, show the date the photo was taken, etc.


Thanks for your donation, I appreciate your support. I'm glad that its been a fun project for you and your daughter. The poster display is one of my kids' favorite parts of our theater. It really adds something special.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Donation sent  below is my personal wish list, with my programming background I know some of these are pretty easy to incorporate and some not so much but at least it gives you a nice little laundry list of things/ideas to mull. Appreciate all your efforts man!

*Some Cool Enhancement ideas/observations:*s:


1) Screen always Wipes/Transitions from left to right - Maybe Randomize it with different types of transitions...fades/top to bottom wipe, bottom to top etc...


2) As already mentioned - Ability to setup a folder for "MyPhotos" (rememeber most people who store mass amount of photos on their PC's have them organized in subfolders, so the ability to point to all files that are jpg or bmp would be nice once a root drive is given.


3) An ANDRIOD app would ROCK! (removes the hassle of dedicated home HTPC's and boot times, energy usage etc)


4) Assigning a un-used "Function-Key" to close the app. "F2", "F3" etc.... whatever.


5) That movie motion poster is AWESOME damn! I just checked it out. can this be incorporated?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/210#post_23150685
> 
> 
> Donation sent  below is my personal wish list, with my programming background I know some of these are pretty easy to incorporate and some not so much but at least it gives you a nice little laundry list of things/ideas to mull. Appreciate all your efforts man!
> 
> *Some Cool Enhancement ideas/observations:*s:
> 
> 
> 1) Screen always Wipes/Transitions from left to right - Maybe Randomize it with different types of transitions...fades/top to bottom wipe, bottom to top etc...
> 
> 
> 2) As already mentioned - Ability to setup a folder for "MyPhotos" (rememeber most people who store mass amount of photos on their PC's have them organized in subfolders, so the ability to point to all files that are jpg or bmp would be nice once a root drive is given.
> 
> 
> 3) An ANDRIOD app would ROCK! (removes the hassle of dedicated home HTPC's and boot times, energy usage etc)
> 
> 
> 4) Assigning a un-used "Function-Key" to close the app. "F2", "F3" etc.... whatever.
> 
> 
> 5) That movie motion poster is AWESOME damn! I just checked it out. can this be incorporated?



Thanks for the input!


1, This has been on my mind for a while. I'm sure I'll get around to it eventually.










2, I should have this implemented by the end of today supporting multiple root folders as well as subfolders.


3, I know this would be nice for a lot of reasons. but honestly, it probably wont happen anytime soon. I keep getting ideas for new things to add to the current version and I really have no personal motivation to run it on android since i have a windows htpc set up already.


4, yeah, that should be easy enough.


5, Motion Posters in .swf format are already supported. just save the .swf file in the movie's folder in the cache directory. and turn on the option the enable motion posters in the MoviePoster settings. I have support for animated gifs working in my dev build also. I have support built in for video files to display in the 'poster area' too. The idea was to allow the use of a custom theater intro video or something, but if there are motion posters in a video file format it would be pretty easy to get those to display too.


----------



## mew0717

Meyer,


This is such a cool project. I can't take advantage of it (yet) because I run Plex off of a Mac Mini. However, I'm tempted to buy a cheap PC with PlexBMC on it to take advantage.


Have you given any thought to showing the poster art for the movies that were recently added to your library. I think it would be really cool if I had 3 displays and each display showed a poster from my most 3 recently added movies. Then using the built-in trailer support would make it much easier to figure out what movie to watch.


If you ever do get an HTML port going (with Plex), I will donate quite handsomely.



Thanks!


----------



## dukedallas2005

OK its up and running, for demo purposes I made the poster change timing really fast. The picture qualiy is really much better than it looks recorded. Thank you again meyer64!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYUXKPG8QR4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Colton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/210#post_23158847
> 
> 
> OK its up and running, for demo purposes I made the poster change timing really fast. The picture qualiy is really much better than it looks recorded. Thank you again meyer64!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYUXKPG8QR4&feature=youtube_gdata_player



When I watch it ... it stays on Carilto's Way for one hour and thirty minutes. Weird.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Wow its only like a 22 second clip. LOL


----------



## Robert Clark

OK, I'm still having a persistent problem with MoviePoster not loading certain trailers. I get a black space where the trailer will be but the trailer never plays and the poster never advances unless I go to the browser control and click next poster.

I've unchecked "Pause Poster" hoping that it will continue when it can't find the trailer but this doesn't help.


Is there a way for Movie Poster to move on when it can't play a trailer?


----------



## meyer64

This usually happens if the trailer URL is invalid. Can you tell me specifically which trailers are failing to play? and do you have the option to save trailers turned on or are they streamed? what are your trailer quality settings?


----------



## Robert Clark

Well today it's Oss 117 and ice age meltdown. I havethe quality settings on the lowest and downloaded. I will change to stream and see if that helps


----------



## loma

No news must be good news.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Is there anyway to get rid of that box on top that says coming soon?


----------



## meyer64

Not in the current release, but I'm adding some basic Theme support in the next version so you can easily replace the banners with anything you like. I currently have definitions for 3 banners; 'Welcome' (shown on the home screen or when theater logo is shown), 'Now Playing' (Shown when media is playing), and 'Coming Soon' (Shown when a poster is displayed).


Ive been thinking that it might also make sense to have a separate banner defined for Trivia, and maybe for user posters/photos.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Can there also be a "No Banner" & "No Box" selection because some people might just want the poster only to display because they already have a banner area physically on their poster light box










In my case I am using a larger TV display (46") and the top portion of the poster box is smack dab in the middle of the "Coming Soon" area..


----------



## meyer64

You'll be able to easily replace the banners with blanks if you choose, but I'm not planning to make an explicit option to not display it


----------



## dukedallas2005

Perfect! Thank you.


Last night I actually ran a 15 pin video computer monitor cable to my display box so I do not have to RDP anymore. So now I have a direct connection to my HTPC to a TV. Even though the cable is about 20 ft long the quality of the picture is really nice. Man what a grerat project. I already sold about 80 physical posters that I have been collecting for the last 5 years and it helped finance my little project. This completed project has now spun off into several side projects. LOL!!! I am hooked on these LED lightstrips you get on eBay for $20 I already redid my under stage and riser lighting, and now thinking about putting it outdoors for various projects.


----------



## dukedallas2005

How far away is version 1.6?


----------



## meyer64

As far as coding time goes, not too far off. Unfortunately I've been doing 12 hour days at work, so time for side projects like this has been cut short the past few weeks. Hopefully I'll get it packaged up in the next week or so.

Its going to be mostly, bugfixes, a few minor new features, like the theme support, more motion poster formats, custom poster/photo folders, serial/eventghost control of the screen,

but nothing big like mediabrowser support yet. the infrastructure is there, but i havent had time to work on the interface.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/210#post_23195703
> 
> 
> As far as coding time goes, not too far off. Unfortunately I've been doing 12 hour days at work, so time for side projects like this has been cut short the past few weeks. Hopefully I'll get it packaged up in the next week or so.
> 
> Its going to be mostly, bugfixes, a few minor new features, like the theme support, more motion poster formats, custom poster/photo folders, serial/eventghost control of the screen,
> 
> but nothing big like mediabrowser support yet. the infrastructure is there, but i havent had time to work on the interface.



Great meyer, looking forward to the next version. Glad to see mediabrowser support is still on the agenda.


----------



## Colton

Will multi-monitor/TV support be in the next one where two different posters can be shown on two separate monitors/TVs?


----------



## meyer64

I haven't looked into the multi monitor support too much. I have it planned out in my head, but haven't implemented any of it yet do we'll see how it goes


----------



## Colton

Keep up the great work!


----------



## stooby93

This is something I really want but I was wondering if there was any way to get the poster of something playing through a bluray player instead of xbmc?

The newer Sony bluray players provide media information over the network (at least I think they do, on roomie remote's compatibility list, it shows that it's able to receive media information). So I was wondering if there was any way to search for a movie to get the poster from the information provided over the network.


----------



## meyer64

yeah its a possibility, as long as there is a way to identify the movie thats playing. Can you point me towards any documentation of this feature on the Sony players?


----------



## stooby93

Well looking at Sony's manual for one of their players was no help, it was one of the most useless manuals ever created.

But I did find this iphone app that they have and you can see in the pictures that it's showing the media information for what's playing (in the final picture it shows that it's getting the data from the disc, not just from Netflix or something):
​


----------



## meyer64

I had a little time to work on the MoviePoster application today and added in animated transitions effects. Its looks really nice to have a slow fade or gradual wipe instead of just instantly changing the poster image. There are about 50 transition effects that you'll be able to choose from. I still have a bit of work to do before I'll release the next version though. I still have a handful of things I was experimenting with and need to finish up.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/210#post_23236956
> 
> 
> I had a little time to work on the MoviePoster application today and added in animated transitions effects. Its looks really nice to have a slow fade or gradual wipe instead of just instantly changing the poster image. There are about 50 transition effects that you'll be able to choose from. I still have a bit of work to do before I'll release the next version though. I still have a handful of things I was experimenting with and need to finish up.



Great to hear from you. Waiting patiently. By the way, mediabrowser3 server beta is out.


----------



## loma

Meyer: I have been playing some more with MP. The poster image on my 32 inch TV is only 23.5 x 11.5. Is this normal? Can this be adjusted from MoviePoster? Under display in MoviePoster Settings, what are the width and height (480x800) for?


----------



## meyer64

That's the window size it will have when not maximized. Posters are scaled to fit the window. The issue your probably seeing is that posters are generally in a 2:3 aspect ratio bur your display is taller that that at a 9:16 ratio. So the poster either needs black bars at the top and bottom or else the sides would get cropped if it were to fill the while screen. I chose to have the poster fit the screen width ad to use the area above and below for metadata. So what your seeing is normal and is the full poster with no cropping.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23253704
> 
> 
> That's the window size it will have when not maximized. Posters are scaled to fit the window. The issue your probably seeing is that posters are generally in a 2:3 aspect ratio bur your display is taller that that at a 9:16 ratio. So the poster either needs black bars at the top and bottom or else the sides would get cropped if it were to fill the while screen. I chose to have the poster fit the screen width ad to use the area above and below for metadata. So what your seeing is normal and is the full poster with no cropping.



Thanks. Another item. The coming soon at the top is partly cut off. Can this be adjusted?


----------



## meyer64

Sounds like you might have some screen resolution issues to work out


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23254140
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might have some screen resolution issues to work out



Thanks


----------



## Spec4

So how is everyone wiring these things? I mean if the HTPC is in another room would you just run an HDMI cable to the screen location and route the power to the nearest outlet? In my scenario I have an unfinished space, so running HDMI, power, etc. to the screen location is easy enough. Also anybody recessing the tv into the wall for a flush mount?


----------



## meyer64

I installed an outlet behind the screen and just tapped power from an outlet below it. Vga cable is run in the wall to the pc so no cables are visible


----------



## meyer64

Just an update on the next version. Theme support is functional so you'll be able to change color schemes banners and media flag icons.

User posters /photo support is working including browsing with the Web remote.

Fixed an issue with xbmc 12.1

Improved performance, especially with Web remote and large libraries.

Lazy loading of images in Web remote to improve loading times.

Added a few functions to the Web remote (shutdown, reboot, toggle auto play trailers, etc)

Animated transitions with 50+ animations. Fade, wipe, etc.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Awesome ... you think we'll see it this month? (fingers crossed)


----------



## meyer64

Yeah, Probably. Things go pretty quick when I get a chance to work on it.


----------



## Spec4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23268068
> 
> 
> I installed an outlet behind the screen and just tapped power from an outlet below it. Vga cable is run in the wall to the pc so no cables are visible



Okay and I think you posted this already, but what are the final dimensions of your 32" TV version? I'm trying to see if it would fit between 16" OC studs.


----------



## meyer64

I don't think it would fit between the studs. I know my full assembly is wider since its actually mounted to 2 studs. I think the screen itself was just shy of 16" then there is the frame that adds a little bit too. You might be able to fit it in 17" or 18" though.


----------



## bigbear53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mew0717*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/210#post_23152019
> 
> 
> Meyer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever do get an HTML port going (with Plex), I will donate quite handsomely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



+1 for this I use a roku with plex would love to integrate, donation awaits


----------



## mojo_13

Just read this whole thing and looks like a great program. I know that you are using XBMC to pull info about which movie is playing, would it integrate into in WMC and Media Browser also?


----------



## meyer64

Not yet, but it's in the works.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23268097
> 
> 
> Just an update on the next version. Theme support is functional so you'll be able to change color schemes banners and media flag icons.
> 
> User posters /photo support is working including browsing with the Web remote.
> 
> Fixed an issue with xbmc 12.1
> 
> Improved performance, especially with Web remote and large libraries.
> 
> Lazy loading of images in Web remote to improve loading times.
> 
> Added a few functions to the Web remote (shutdown, reboot, toggle auto play trailers, etc)
> 
> Animated transitions with 50+ animations. Fade, wipe, etc.



Will it "move on" if a trailer fails to load?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23254140
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might have some screen resolution issues to work out



Meyer: It looks like I have solved the screen resolution issues. However, with reference to the size of the poster images on the TV screen, they do look a little elongated. Also what do the width and height in the settings do?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23282787
> 
> 
> Meyer: It looks like I have solved the screen resolution issues. However, with reference to the size of the poster images on the TV screen, they do look a little elongated. Also what do the width and height in the settings do?


the width and height settings only effect the window size when the application is not maximized. I don't expect most people will ever change it, it was mostly there for when i was testing the scaling of the app to different resolutions.

What is your screen resolution set to in Windows? it should be a 16:9 resolution, something like 1920x1080, 1280x720, 1366x768, etc.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23281486
> 
> 
> Will it "move on" if a trailer fails to load?



I guess it depends on how long i wait to release the next build. I've looked into it, but havent resolved the issue yet.


----------



## tewanchuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23280705
> 
> 
> Not yet, but it's in the works.


Can't wait...


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23282826
> 
> 
> the width and height settings only effect the window size when the application is not maximized. I don't expect most people will ever change it, it was mostly there for when i was testing the scaling of the app to different resolutions.
> 
> What is your screen resolution set to in Windows? it should be a 16:9 resolution, something like 1920x1080, 1280x720, 1366x768, etc.



Thanks. I am using a Sharp LC-32D62U but cannot change the resolution to 16:9 on it. The resolution the PC is 1280x1024. The Sharp suggests "stretch" or "dot by dot" if the input signal is 16:9. I have tried both of these but they made no difference. Is there any way to build in an adjustment that would help to compensate?


----------



## meyer64

ahh... i see what your issue is.. have you taken a look at a program like powerstrip to send a custom resolution to the display?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23286432
> 
> 
> ahh... i see what your issue is.. have you taken a look at a program like powerstrip to send a custom resolution to the display?



Thanks meyer. That did it. Looking good. Can't wait for the next release including the ability to close from remote and the other features. Hopefully after that comes Mediabrowser3.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23281486
> 
> 
> Will it "move on" if a trailer fails to load?



You'll be happy to know that I added a couple extra checks to the trailer playback process. There are three possible failure points that now fail much more gracefully. First, when a video is streamed from youtube, if MoviePoster cant find the youtube page for whatever reason the whole trailer playback routine exits immediately. Second, if the fetching of the trailer video URL fails or gives a bad result, MoviePoster wont attempt playback. And lastly, even if the URL is good, sometimes playback would just fail for an unknown reason. Now there is a timeout for the actual video playback as well. Playback is aborted if the video doesnt start playing after a few seconds. This also effects any locally stored trailers that fail to play. I've run some tests and so far its looking good. I left my dev build running with autoplay turned on when I left the house this morning. If everything is still running in a couple days, i'll consider the issue fixed.


----------



## meyer64

Motion poster support is also improved. animated gifs are a supported format, as well as motionposters stored as a video. (.mp4 , .mkv, .mov , etc.) This also works nicely for theater intros like this:
Great Dane Cinema Intro Poster 


I was thinking of having a shortened version of this played when the display is first triggered by my motion sensor.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/240#post_23291640
> 
> 
> You'll be happy to know that I added a couple extra checks to the trailer playback process. There are three possible failure points that now fail much more gracefully. First, when a video is streamed from youtube, if MoviePoster cant find the youtube page for whatever reason the whole trailer playback routine exits immediately. Second, if the fetching of the trailer video URL fails or gives a bad result, MoviePoster wont attempt playback. And lastly, even if the URL is good, sometimes playback would just fail for an unknown reason. Now there is a timeout for the actual video playback as well. Playback is aborted if the video doesnt start playing after a few seconds. This also effects any locally stored trailers that fail to play. I've run some tests and so far its looking good. I left my dev build running with autoplay turned on when I left the house this morning. If everything is still running in a couple days, i'll consider the issue fixed.


Fantastic!


----------



## dukedallas2005

Ok now everyone's really drooling over 1.6!!!!!







WOW great job!


----------



## meyer64

I still have a few more things I want to finish before I will consider the latest build ready for release, There have been quite a few features and under the hood enhancements. But I've been debating something that I feel I should ask the existing users about. With the most recent changes, I consider the software to be pretty much as feature complete as it needs to be for my requirements at this time. I have been debating over how to proceed with further development, specifically with motivation to spend time on it. I am considering charging a small fee for the application in order to rationalize spending the required time to add new functionality. With appreciation to those who have donated towards development already, those individuals would not be charged. How much do you all feel the application is worth? Would $20 seem out of line to any of you? Obviously, I can't make any promises that any requested features can or will be implemented, but a little cash flow is a nice motivator.


----------



## Featured

If you can provide the right features and support, I would be interested.


Just found this thread (been out of the loop a while) and I am intrigued and eagerly awaiting your new release.


----------



## Samuraijones

As I said before if you can figure out a way to get it to work with a Dune or unRaid I would gladly spend that and more.


----------



## Mr.Tim

I see post after post "I will donate IF..."


Might I suggest you make a donation up front to fund the continued development of the product. Otherwise sit back and wait.


Tm


----------



## shah993

Sorry a dumb question how do I donate.I downloaded the software and is working very well.Want to show my appreciation.


----------



## Samuraijones

@ Mr Tim

Before you say anything or make remarks maybe you should think first.

I am offering a significant contribution to give him incentive to have his software work with other platforms. He would gain a big audience by getting his software to work with Dune, Yadis, or Zappiti.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Tim*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23306339
> 
> 
> I see post after post "I will donate IF..."
> 
> 
> Might I suggest you make a donation up front to fund the continued development of the product. Otherwise sit back and wait.
> 
> 
> Tm



Agreed. Lots of requests for random platforms with a "promise to pay"...


----------



## ernest787

I don't have a home theater or application for this yet, but this is on the top of my want list when I begin my home theater in the next year or so. I'd definitely pay $20 for this program without hesitation. Especially if I knew it'd have continued support and potentially further updates down the road


----------



## Samuraijones

I would not call dune random.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuraijones

20 bucks is a good deal for this program It works very well.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23306670
> 
> 
> Sorry a dumb question how do I donate.I downloaded the software and is working very well.Want to show my appreciation.



Thank you. I appreciate your support. I'm glad that its working well for you. There is a paypal donation link on the About page in the web remote. Click the 'i' icon to access that page. There is also a link in the application setting window of the MoviePoster program itself. By default, its on the first tab that opens when you bring up the settings window.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23306799
> 
> 
> @ Mr Tim
> 
> Before you say anything or make remarks maybe you should think first.
> 
> I am offering a significant contribution to give him incentive to have his software work with other platforms. He would gain a big audience by getting his software to work with Dune, Yadis, or Zappiti.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



I did not intend to start any conflict, but based on Tim's title of "Code Guy", I'm guessing that he understands the time it can take to implement an application. I'm not expecting to get rich off this program. So far I've gotten enough in donations to cover about an hour and a half or so of time at my day job or to buy myself lunch a few times. It is greatly appreciated and I am happy that so many people around the world (600 + downloads) are using my application. Unfortunately, with only a handful of donations its hard to justify spending days or weeks trying to get something to work that I wont use myself. That's why I was considering a fee. I could also set a 'bounty' for certain features that i would try to implement once a certain amount of donations had been made, but i wouldn't want to let anyone down if it turned out to not be possible to implement a certain feature.

That said, I am interested in trying to get the program to work with other platforms as I do enjoy working on it when I have free time. I can set up a test environment for MediaBrowser pretty much for free and the platform is fairly robust and its pretty well documented, so I already know that its possible I just need to find the time to do it. Since I don't use MediaBrowser myself the development has been slow going so far although it should be possible to write an interface for MB2 and MB3. Plex and Boxee are also a possibility since they share some similarities to xbmc, although I havent looked at the http interfaces for either of these since they forked from xbmc years ago. But again, I can basically test these environments for free.

Dune is a different story, however. First, I dont have one, and have no intention of buying one, so even basic testing of the protocols would be very difficult. Nonetheless, I have researched the Dune ip protocol api, and it appears to only support sending commands to the Dune player, not really much along the lines of retrieving information from it other than if it is playing something, but the specs dont even mention it reporting a file name, let alone any meaningful metadata, so that means we'd need to try to hook into Yadis, zappiti or whatever indexer. I havent found much of a way to retrieve playback status from these either,probably due to a lack of the Dune player reporting it. So that pretty much stopped anything moving forward for the Dune player right there. If I had a Dune, i might look into it more, but I'm pretty happy with the power and flexibility of xbmc







So right now, the most significant progress towards getting Dune support, if you really want it, would be getting a Dune player in my hands. Although based on what I've seen of the Dune IP protocol, it might still be a long shot.


I apologize if any of that came across too harsh. Now that that's over with.. lets get back to more constructive things.


I've had my dev build running with autoplay trailers turned on for a few days now and have had zero issues with it freezing on an unplayable trailer. Testing on all of the other new features I mentioned in previous posts is also going well with no major glitches found The only feature I have left to finish up before the next release is ready is eventghost integration. This will allow MoviePoster to send a command that will turn your display on when the 'Now Playing' poster is active, as well as to receive commands. This will allow you to automate the display however you choose using the scripting capabilities of eventghost.


personally, I think that the motionposter feature is pretty cool. Has anyone managed to find a source for higher quality motionposters? regardless of the format? most of the ones I have found are fairly low resolution. The best I've found so far are in video format on youtube and vimeo. (video motionposters are supported for the next release ) It would be nice to find a source for them in at least 720p.


Ive also thought about adding support for RSS feeds. Do you think it would be useful to have a news feed display somehow? Where would you like to see it? This might be able to also display scores and real time stats of sporting events if I can parse out the feeds.


Are there any other features that you'd like to see, other that other media players for the 'Now Playing' feature? maybe the ability to show the upcoming movie schedule with multiple banners and showtimes listed?


----------



## Samuraijones

Plex works with unraid. If you can get it to work with that it would help quite a bit.

Meyer

I don't think what you are asking is unreasonable at all. That is a very good price. I was only mentioning Yadis and those other indexers to broaden the fan base.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuraijones

Dupe post


----------



## Spec4

Don't know if this has been suggested yet, but has anyone looked into using a Raspberry Pi running XBMC for the movie posters? I mean it's easy enough to run a video and power cable from a PC running XBMC, but could this be built into the box along with the screen and have an all-in-one solution? Just a thought...


----------



## meyer64

MoviePoster is written in c# using the .Net framework and WPF for the GUI so windows is a prerequisite therefore it needs to run on a PC. I've looked into porting some of the classes to java or python but never made it very far. For me there wasnt much advantage to porting it since I had a cheap low power PC laying around anyway. I know C# development and have dabbled in WPF in the past so choosing c#/WPF made development faster.

There are clearly some advantages to running it on something like the Pi or an android device; namely cheap, low power devices. However it would require most of the system to be coded from scratch as it was never really intended to be multiplatform. I know there is at least one poster application in the Google Play Store for android, 10,000 poster is the name if i remember right. But it doesnt support many of the features that MoviePoster does.


----------



## meyer64

Another Development Update:

I'm not sure how many of you manually add posters to the cache. In the past it was a bit cumbersome and you needed to specify the imbd id of the movie you wanted to add. I'm happy to announce that I just finished initial testing of search functionality. Now you can search by movie title, view the results of the search (including the poster) and add posters to the cache through the web remote. There's probably a bit of polishing up to do, but so far its working well.


----------



## linkseo

out of curiosity, i wonder why they dont make a digital picture frame the size of a poster. This way you can just create a slide show and upload pics via sd card.

No dedicated computer needed.


----------



## meyer64

Actually, I believe that a lot of the newer smart tvs do allow you to view a photo slideshow from SD or USB. Even my 2006 Panasonic plasma offers this. If all you want is a poster slideshow that you need to manually add new posters to it might work very well. My software offers much more including automatically downloading new posters with metadata, trailer support, motionposter support including video playback, animated transitions, web based remote control (think ipad), custom lists, integration with xbmc to show currently playing poster art, trivia slides with Q&A, etc.


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23328701
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that a lot of the newer smart tvs do allow you to view a photo slideshow from SD or USB. Even my 2006 Panasonic plasma offers this. If all you want is a poster slideshow that you need to manually add new posters to it might work very well. My software offers much more including automatically downloading new posters with metadata, trailer support, motionposter support including video playback, animated transitions, web based remote control (think ipad), custom lists, integration with xbmc to show currently playing poster art, trivia slides with Q&A, etc.



hey just found this on amazon
 


remote, pictures, movies, sensor now all they gotta to is make it poster size.










NIX Motion Sensor for your ultimate convenience - no more hands!

Hi-Res 800 x 600 SVGA LED Backlit Screen 4:3 ratio, Auto Rotate Sensor, Remote Control

Amazing Auto-Resizing re-sizes photos to optimal size fitting 16000 Photos on a 2GB internal memory

NIX 'Azure Blue' Touch Controls on Obsidian Black Frame, 2 x 2W Speakers, Wall Mounting Hook Holes

Photo (jpeg), Video (MP4), Music (MP3), SDHC, SD, SDHC & USB Flash Drive


----------



## meyer64

For anyone who may be interested, I have developed an EventGhost plugin for control of MoviePoster. This might be useful if you want to setup a remote other than the web remote to control basic functions. There are a few functions defined that wont work in the currently released version of MoviePoster, like the shutdown, reboot, and quit commands, but the rest should work as is.


To use it, just copy the MoviePoster folder in the attached zip to your EventGhost plugins directory and add the plugin in your eventghost tree and set up your events.

I have noticed that if you use the IP of MoviePoster its a bit faster than if you use the hostname in the configuration.

The plugin simply interfaces with the MoviePoster webserver to execute commands.

MoviePosterEventGhostPlugin.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## me23

Hey man, keep up the good work. Just sent you a donation my friend.


----------



## loma

After running MoviePoster for sometime I get the following error message:


MoviePoster has stopped working

A problem caused this program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.


This happens quite often. Windows 8.


Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *me23*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23331851
> 
> 
> Hey man, keep up the good work. Just sent you a donation my friend.



Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23332680
> 
> 
> After running MoviePoster for sometime I get the following error message:
> 
> 
> MoviePoster has stopped working
> 
> A problem caused this program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.
> 
> 
> This happens quite often. Windows 8.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.



Hmmm. I haven't done any testing on windows 8 so I'm unsure if that would have anything to do with it. I did have an issue once with the program crashing on me if it happened to fill up the hard drive though so maybe check that. Otherwise I have made quite a few changes to make the program more efficient so that error might go away in the next release. When I get time I'll send you a copy of my current development build to test. It's not quite ready for official release though. I leave mine running 24/7 and have no issues with it crashing.


----------



## fidali

are there any plans for a mac version?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fidali*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23334243
> 
> 
> are there any plans for a mac version?



Not at this point, no.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23333903
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I haven't done any testing on windows 8 so I'm unsure if that would have anything to do with it. I did have an issue once with the program crashing on me if it happened to fill up the hard drive though so maybe check that. Otherwise I have made quite a few changes to make the program more efficient so that error might go away in the next release. When I get time I'll send you a copy of my current development build to test. It's not quite ready for official release though. I leave mine running 24/7 and have no issues with it crashing.



Thanks. I have it on my server which has ample availability. So I don't think it is that.However, I'll keep checking. I'll also await the new build to test. You should have my email if that's how you will send it.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23334291
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have it on my server which has ample availability. So I don't think it is that.However, I'll keep checking. I'll also await the new build to test. You should have my email if that's how you will send it.



PM me with your email address when you get a chance. although I am getting pretty close to having the next release ready. Probably only a couple days away.


----------



## meyer64

So I'm finishing up the EventGhost integration. I realize that this might not be a widely used feature, but i'd like some feedback on events that you might like to be able to react to using EventGhost.

First, a little background:

My vision when implementing this was to allow the poster display to always be on when I want it to be without having to turn it on myself. This was an extension of my motion detector module that I discussed earlier. I implemented native serial control into MoviePoster so I could send a command to my display to turn it on when any of the 'Now Playing' screens are shown and to keep it on until the movie is finished, regardless if there motion detected in the area or not.

I know that a lot of people wont be building motion detection hardware the way i did, but it might still be nice to have a bit of automation. I chose to integrate with EventGhost because I use it for automating several things in my theater so I am familiar with it. EventGhost will allow you to react to events in pretty much any way that you can think of. So when MoviePoster displays a 'Now Playing' screen, it generates an event in eventghost using the network event receiver plugin. Then, you can do whatever you want based on that event, like invoking an action to send an IR code to turn on your display.


So far i've defined the events below that MoviePoster can generate:


SendToEventGhost("MoviePoster:TriggerDisplayOn"); //invoked when any 'Now playing' screen is shown and repeated every couple minutes until playback stops.


SendToEventGhost("MoviePoster:TriggerDisplayOff"); // so far only for testing


SendToEventGhost("MoviePoster:TrailerPlaybackStarted"); //invoked when trailer playback starts


SendToEventGhost("MoviePoster:TrailerPlaybackStopped"); //invoked when trailer playback stops or fails


SendToEventGhost("MoviePosterosterDisplayed:"+imdbid+"-"+title); //invoked when a new poster is displayed.



Using the EventGhost plugin I posted a few posts back you can also control MoviePoster with EventGhost. Right now, that only includes the basic commands that are on the web remote, but I plan to add events to display a specific poster or file using eventghost. This will let you add your own automation routines that arent already supported in MoviePoster. For example, you could have EventGhost send a command to show your theater logo or intro video every half hour or at the push of a button.


So my question is, Are there any other events would you like MoviePoster to generate? And are there any other commands you'd like to be able to send to MoviePoster?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23334291
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have it on my server which has ample availability. So I don't think it is that.However, I'll keep checking. I'll also await the new build to test. You should have my email if that's how you will send it.



I continued checking and it may be an overload. Can the number of posters be limited? How do you set up a custom list?


Further check. It still gives the error which indicates it may not be overload.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23337678
> 
> 
> I continued checking and it may be an overload. Can the number of posters be limited? How do you set up a custom list?
> 
> 
> Further check. It still gives the error which indicates it may not be overload.



There was an issue with one of the earlier builds where it would start to use a lot of memory if there were a lot of posters in the cache. Its fixed now, but the last release might still have that bug. I don't recall.


Custom lists are pretty easy to set up. The advantage is that you have full control over which posters are shown. You need to use the web remote to set them up. First select Custom Lists from the nav bar. Then click the plus button in the top right:
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/Addcustomlist_zpse7c4e34d.jpg.html  


Enter the name for your new custom list:
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/Enterlistname_zpsd2180168.jpg.html  


then you'll be back at the Custom List page. but your newly created list might not show up until you refresh the page.

Next select your list to open the list editor.
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/openthelist_zps23479726.jpg.html  


The list editor may take a long time to load if you have a lot of cached posters. This has been significantly improved in my dev build though since ive implemented lazy loading of the poster images.

Here simply check the boxes next to the posters you want to add to your list. They will be immediately added when you check the box. you can use the search bar at the top to help find a specific poster if you dont want to scroll the list.
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/editcustomlist_zpsad08e40d.jpg.html  


You can enable using custom lists and choose the list you want to use on the remote page of the web remote.
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/enablecustomlist_zps99f431e3.jpg.html  



Note: When Custom Lists are enabled, no new posters are downloaded unless you manually initiate the process using the 'download new posters' button.


----------



## loma

Thanks Meyer. Will try setting up custom lists and also await the release to see if it corrects the error.


I did send you my email address.


----------



## rmwilson

Just wanted to share "Air KeyBoard" --- i was looking for a way to have a remote keyboard or a to hack a keyboard and just have 3 -4 buttons near my movie poster tv so as people walked by my movie poster board they could start a trailer if a poster seemed interesting to them ... I played a bit with hacking the gutts of a key board and it did not work ... (although i don't even know if i started with a working keyboard) Then i started to look for a programmable keyboard ... too expensive....


the option i found that works great is using "air keyboard" - ​

it works great to remotely control the poster board as well as i can just tap T on my iphone, and it plays a trailer on my large dedicated poster board tv .....


works awesome!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/270#post_23338784
> 
> 
> Thanks Meyer. Will try setting up custom lists and also await the release to see if it corrects the error.
> 
> 
> I did send you my email address.



Meyer: I have been running MP for a few hours with no errors. This is after not running Trailers. It therefore looks like the error may have been caused by the Trailers.


----------



## bugman72

With reference to using the Raspberry Pi and XBMC with MoviePoster, I recently discovered that Yatse has a PC-based remote app that "sniffs" info from XBMC on the Pi called Yatse 2. I don't know if this would be of any help in getting MoviePoster to work with the Pi or not.


I am sure that you already know of the issues/hurdles that you would face in getting MP to work with the Pi, but I would be willing to donate a Pi board with XBMC installed if it would help with the development. Ever since I have seen this thread, I've been dying to get this working in my theater. I've got a 22" LCD monitor waiting for the proper compatibility. Hopefully Yatse 2 will help give you some insight.

Yatse


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugman72*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/300#post_23351578
> 
> 
> With reference to using the Raspberry Pi and XBMC with MoviePoster, I recently discovered that Yatse has a PC-based remote app that "sniffs" info from XBMC on the Pi called Yatse 2. I don't know if this would be of any help in getting MoviePoster to work with the Pi or not.
> 
> 
> I am sure that you already know of the issues/hurdles that you would face in getting MP to work with the Pi, but I would be willing to donate a Pi board with XBMC installed if it would help with the development. Ever since I have seen this thread, I've been dying to get this working in my theater. I've got a 22" LCD monitor waiting for the proper compatibility. Hopefully Yatse 2 will help give you some insight.
> 
> Yatse




While I'd be very happy to accept a donation of a Pi board, you may be able to do what you want already.

MoviePoster does integrate with XBMC in very much the same way that Yatse does. It uses the XBMC http server and JSON to communicate. This allows MoviePoster to run on a completely separate PC as XBMC, even if XBMC is running on a different platform. I have tested this with machines running XBMC for windows as well as OpenElec (linux). XBMC versions 11 and 12 are supported, although there was a bug that broke it in 12.1 and 12.2 which is fixed in my dev build. I havent tested it with xbmc running on the Pi, but i cant think of any reason that it wouldn't work.


So, XBMC can be running on the Pi, as long as MoviePoster is running on a windows machine and the network settings in both are configured appropriately.

I would be interested in poking around on the Pi though, as I know a lot of people would love to see MoviePoster run on the Pi itself instead of windows, but I cant make any promises.


----------



## scooter1974

I just Installed this and it looks really awesome and really easy to set up, everything seems to work ok, except when I play movies it will not show the poster for whats is currently playing. In the log file I get this error "Error updating media information from XBMC - Object reference not set to an instance of an object." I'm running the latest version of XBMC on a windows 7 PC It says it is connected to xbmc, web server is running in xbmc and "allow programs to control this system" is turned on. Any Ideas?


----------



## meyer64

yeah, there is a bug in the current release that breaks the communication between MoviePoster and xbmc 12.1 and 12.2, (works fine on 11.0 and 12.0). It's fixed for the next release. I have a few things to polish up before the next release is ready, but hopefully it will be within the next week.


----------



## scooter1974

Downgraded to 12.0 and its working great now! Thanks so much







Also sent a small donation to show my appreciation and eagerly awaiting the next version


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/300#post_23349321
> 
> 
> Meyer: I have been running MP for a few hours with no errors. This is after not running Trailers. It therefore looks like the error may have been caused by the Trailers.



Did you see this post?


----------



## meyer64

yes i did. I suspect the next release will help your issues a lot. there have been a lot of under the hood improvements to improve efficiency. ive had a dev build running 24/7 for weeks now with absolutely no stability issues.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/300#post_23359702
> 
> 
> yes i did. I suspect the next release will help your issues a lot. there have been a lot of under the hood improvements to improve efficiency. ive had a dev build running 24/7 for weeks now with absolutely no stability issues.



Thanks. Waiting patiently!


----------



## rmwilson

Meyer64 - re post 123 any way you would be willing to make me something similar ... I need a motion sensor for my tv as well .. as its dedicated wall mopunted as a movie poster but would be ideal if it could detect motion and turn on as needed?


I'd be willing to pay you for your time and trouble...


Ryan


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmwilson*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/300#post_23365704
> 
> 
> Meyer64 - re post 123 any way you would be willing to make me something similar ... I need a motion sensor for my tv as well .. as its dedicated wall mopunted as a movie poster but would be ideal if it could detect motion and turn on as needed?
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to pay you for your time and trouble...
> 
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, we might be able to work something out. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## loma

meyer: How's progress?


----------



## meyer64

I downloaded and installed the media browser 3 server component tonight and so far I'm quite impressed. The API is pretty complete and it looks like it will be fairly straight forward to get to work with movieposter.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/300#post_23392207
> 
> 
> I downloaded and installed the media browser 3 server component tonight and so far I'm quite impressed. The API is pretty complete and it looks like it will be fairly straight forward to get to work with movieposter.



Great. Can't wait. Thanks.


----------



## meyer64

As some of you are aware, I started to put together a website for the MoviePoster software. Its still very much a work in progress, but feel free to check it out.
http://www.movieposterapp.com 


As of version 1.0.1.6, MoviePoster will support motion posters in video formats, not just flash like previous releases. The video formats tend to have a lot higher quality than flash or gifs too. Eventually, I'd like to make the retrieval of these automatic, but for now its still a manual process. But to help you out I started to index some links to many motion posters I have found. You can find the links here to start adding them to your poster library. I'll keep adding links as I find them. If you know of any I don't have listed, please send me a PM and I'll get them on the list.


----------



## djhamp

So what am I doing wrong? It says no connection at the bottom of the poster screen and the web admin page cant connect

Capture.PNG 70k .PNG file


----------



## meyer64

for your IP address setting, that's for the IP of an XBMC machine that you'd like to show 'now playing information from. Just put the IP there, no 'http://' if its the same machine then 127.0.0.1 is what you want. This is what the connection status on the bottom of the screen is for. its nothing to do with the web remote. if your not using xbmc or don't care about the Now playing feature, don't worry about it.


As far as the web remote, it could be a couple things.

In the current release, the settings window opens by default when the application launches, but the web server doesn't actually start until after the settings window is closed. So it might be as simple as closing the settings window and trying again.

This has been fixed for the next release. And I've even added a handy dandy little button in the settings window to open the web remote on the local machine to make it nice and easy to get started.


i can't tell from your screenshot but make sure the page url is correct. it needs to end in .html not .htm


----------



## djhamp

Cool, that did it! It is connected to XBMC now also (everything is on one HTPC)


Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

MoviePoster 1.0.1.6 is now available for download at http://movieposterapp.com As always, please view the readme and changelog for info on new features, changes, etc. Report any bugs or feature requests in this thread, PM me, or contact me by email at [email protected]

This release includes optional registration. Anyone who has sent me a donation should have already received a registration code by email. If you haven't, please let me know and I'll get you one right away.


----------



## sompie

Hey, i really like your software but i have a problem with XBMC 12.2 on windows 8 als tried it with a raspberry pi but the same problem. The log file gives this error:


11/06/2013 11:31:08 - XBMC Version is: 12.2

11/06/2013 11:31:08 - Error updating media information from XBMC - Input string was not in a correct format.


if you need more info just ask.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sompie*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/300#post_23414377
> 
> 
> Hey, i really like your software but i have a problem with XBMC 12.2 on windows 8 als tried it with a raspberry pi but the same problem. The log file gives this error:
> 
> 
> 11/06/2013 11:31:08 - XBMC Version is: 12.2
> 
> 11/06/2013 11:31:08 - Error updating media information from XBMC - Input string was not in a correct format.
> 
> 
> if you need more info just ask.



Are you using the newest version that was released yesterday?


----------



## sompie

yes I downloaded it today


----------



## meyer64

double check all the port settings in MoviePoster and make sure you have the webserver and the option for control from another machine turned on in xbmc settings under services. my test environment is on a win 7 machine, but i'll set up a win 8 box to see if i can reproduce the error, although i cant see how it would make a difference unless its a firewall issue.


----------



## sompie

I've checked all settings everthing is correct. The movieposter app and the xbmc are on the same host. The app tells me it is connected but nothing shows when i play something and i still get the same error. I'm going to try it on a different machine i will let you know


----------



## meyer64

are you using a password for the xbmc connection? if not, try to add one and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## sompie

i've added a pass didn't resolve the problem. tried to connect from windows server 2012 same problem will try from a windows 7 now and check if the problem is gone


----------



## sompie

okey i got i working sort of. XBMC running on windows 8 and movie poster app running on windows 7 and everything works so the problem is with Windows 8


----------



## meyer64

ok. thanks for testing and tracking down the problem. I'll set up a test environment later today and see if i can find a work around.


----------



## loma

Hi meyer. Downloaded but need some clarification setting up EventGhost and Motionposters. Can you provide a sample of the EventGhost setup? For the motionposters, are they to be placed in their own folder in MoviePoster Cache Movies? Thanks.


Is it intended that the path for the custom posters will be seen on screen?


----------



## meyer64

Are you trying to have MoviePoster send events to EventGhost or EventGhost send commands to MoviePoster?


To set up EventGhost to send commands to MoviePoster, download the plugin, extract the zip and copy it to the EventGhost Plugin directory. (ex: C:\Program Files (x86)\EventGhost\plugins)

The next time you open EventGhost the plugin will be available to add to your configuration tree. To do this, select 'Add Plugin' under the 'Configuration' menu. You'll be able to find the MoviePoster plugin under the 'Program control' heading. When you first add the Plugin it will prompt for configuration of the host IP and port. You can always change this later under the plugin configuration. The plugin can automatically add Actions to your configuration tree to make setting up Events and Macros a bit easier. So say OK when you get prompted for that option. Now you should have a MoviePoster folder in your Configuration tree with a list of actions under it. You can test the actions, by right clicking on them and selecting execute. Now you just need to set up any events and macros that you'd like to have use the actions.


To set up MoviePoster to send events to Eventghost you need to enable the 'Network Event Receiver ' plugin in EventGhost. You can find it under the 'Other' heading in the plugin list. Configure the settings so the they match what you have in MoviePoster on the 'Monitor Control' tab. The IP address in the MoviePoster EventGhost settings should be set to the IP of the machine running EventGhost if it is a separate PC. Now when you press the Test Command buttons you should see events generated in the EventGhost Log. You can drag events from the log to a macro that you want executed whenever the event occurs.


Motion posters should be stored within a cached directory for a movie with -motionposter appended to the name. Be sure the show motion posters if available option is turned on.

an example of a cached folder structure is below. if you are using a .flv file, an html will also be automatically generated to host the flash document.


MoviePoster Application Folder
+Cache
+Movies
+tt1345836-The Dark Knight Rises
-tt1345836-The Dark Knight Rises-trailer.mp4
-tt1345836-The Dark Knight Rises-motionposter.mp4
-tt1345836.nfo
-79iOLF6sCNfHoQ7hNofApAwdzoY.jpg


----------



## loma

Thanks meyer.


----------



## meyer64

I also uploaded a new revision of 1.0.1.6 that removes the file name display when showing a custom poster.


----------



## loma

Thanks meyer. The first thing I am trying to setup is be able to close MoviePoster from the Remote. I have reviewed your directions but must be doing something wrong. Attached is an image of my EventGhost setup. Can you tell from that what is not correct?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/EG.JPG


----------



## meyer64

If you expand that MoviePoster folder you should see a list of Macros that each contain an Action for the different functions.


However. There is an easy way to quit movie poster from the web remote. I apologize that documentation is fairly slim on the new additions. In the movieposter web remote, on the remote page click the i in the corner to bring up the about window. There you will find buttons for quit shutdown and reboot. I wanted to tuck them out of the way to avoid hitting them by mistake.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23417482
> 
> 
> If you expand that MoviePoster folder you should see a list of Macros that each contain an Action for the different functions.
> 
> 
> However. There is an easy way to quit movie poster from the web remote. I apologize that documentation is fairly slim on the new additions. In the movieposter web remote, on the remote page click the i in the corner to bring up the about window. There you will find buttons for quit shutdown and reboot. I wanted to tuck them out of the way to avoid hitting them by mistake.



Thanks meyer. That's what I wanted. However I'll keep trying to understand the setup for EventGhost.


----------



## scooter1974

Thanks for all the hard work you put into this, much appreciated


----------



## sompie

Hey the new version is it on your website because i redownloaded it but still have the same problem. Only now it is showing even less info
 

with the previous version it showed now playing logo


log still gives this error: Error updating media information from XBMC - Input string was not in a correct format.

with a few extra:

12/06/2013 15:13:55 - temp Pause Off

12/06/2013 15:13:55 - Error getting Theater Logo image

12/06/2013 15:13:55 - Updating UI started for

12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting NowPlayingImage, using default

12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting studio image -

12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting resolution image -

12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting audio format image - 0

12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Updating UI Finished


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sompie*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23418713
> 
> 
> Hey the new version is it on your website because i redownloaded it but still have the same problem. Only now it is showing even less info
> 
> 
> with the previous version it showed now playing logo
> 
> 
> log still gives this error: Error updating media information from XBMC - Input string was not in a correct format.
> 
> with a few extra:
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:55 - temp Pause Off
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:55 - Error getting Theater Logo image
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:55 - Updating UI started for
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting NowPlayingImage, using default
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting studio image -
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting resolution image -
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Error getting audio format image - 0
> 
> 12/06/2013 15:13:56 - Updating UI Finished



Yes, the most recent version (1.0.1.6) is at http://movieposterapp.com 

Sorry, I didn't get a Windows 8 box set up last night to test with. The image errors are occurring because the data from XBMC is not being parsed correctly, or the data doesn't exist. Normally, those messages would list the name of the images its trying to find after the dash. You'll see this a lot for posters it gets from themoviedb.org, since that info typically isn't available. I still don't know why the parsing is failing though. It almost has to be a permissions or firewall issue with Windows 8. From your Windows 8 box are you able to ping the xbmc machine? I know that sometimes Windows 7 would have a policy set that stops ping from working. I think I put a note about it in the readme file. Windows 8 might have a similar issue.

It is strange that it cant find the theater logo image though. What theme do you have selected? There should be a corresponding folder under MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6/Images/Themes. the theater logo image is in the Theater directory for the Theme, and should be 'Home.jpg' Just make sure its actually there.

Also, out of curiosity, where did you put the MoviePoster directory? Is it in a place that might have restricted file permissions? Or a very long folder path? Try running it off your desktop and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## sompie

i'm running it from my desktop. I think I know why the image is not displaying i copied my settings from the old app to the new and i had the MQ 4 theme installed. I will try running the program with administrator privileges


Edit

i've tried to run it with administrator privileges and compatibility mode: windows 7 but still nothing


----------



## loma

MoviePoster is not retaining the startup size. I have maximised ticked but it starts on the smaller screen. I am also having difficulty in starting webremote on the server with windows 8. Any suggestions?


It runs well on Windows 7


----------



## meyer64

I am setting up a Windows 8 test environment as I write this. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Randybw1

Went to download the new version and I'm getting File not Found.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randybw1*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23421777
> 
> 
> Went to download the new version and I'm getting File not Found.



Apparently my free file host is undergoing maintenance. this is the second time its happened in the past week.. I'm going to switch the file hosting to mediafire. Links should be updated in about an hour.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23421676
> 
> 
> I am setting up a Windows 8 test environment as I write this. I'll keep you updated.



Thanks.


----------



## loma

meyer: Thought I would mention that the old version worked for me on Windows 8


----------



## meyer64

Well, concerning the Windows 8 issues. I've got some good news and some bad news. The bad news is, I don't know whats causing the issue for some of you. The good news is that on a fresh install of Windows 8 Pro, MoviePoster runs perfectly fine on my test system. without any system changes, other than allowing it through the firewall when prompted by Windows.

Web remote works, the XBMC 'Now Playing' works. Trailer downloads work. metadata fetching works, everything seems fine.


Do you guys have any extra antivirus or firewall software installed?


----------



## sompie

I've installed mcafee installed. But it doesn't change a thing if i disable it so i don't think it is firewall problem. I've tried to connect to my raspberry and still have the same problem. Both are pingable.

Do you have a place with the source code (i'm student in ICT and have alot of C# and wpf classes maybe I can help?) or don't you want to share the source (i understand it if you don't want to share the source no blame







)


----------



## popalock

Gotta catch up on this thread. Awesome contribution meyer!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23422004
> 
> 
> Well, concerning the Windows 8 issues. I've got some good news and some bad news. The bad news is, I don't know whats causing the issue for some of you. The good news is that on a fresh install of Windows 8 Pro, MoviePoster runs perfectly fine on my test system. without any system changes, other than allowing it through the firewall when prompted by Windows.
> 
> Web remote works, the XBMC 'Now Playing' works. Trailer downloads work. metadata fetching works, everything seems fine.
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any extra antivirus or firewall software installed?



I have changed nothing except installing the new version. The two issues I faced with the new version were:


1) Opening not maximised

2) Could not access webremote


Will continue checking.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23423399
> 
> 
> I have changed nothing except installing the new version. The two issues I faced with the new version were:
> 
> 
> 1) Opening not maximised
> 
> 2) Could not access webremote
> 
> 
> Will continue checking.



Did you copy anything over from the old installation, or start fresh?


Nothing changed in the code for window size handling.

There were some changes in the webserver code for handling a few additional commands, but nothing that should stop it from starting. Did you try to open the web remote form the button in the settings window?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23423574
> 
> 
> Did you copy anything over from the old installation, or start fresh?
> 
> 
> Nothing changed in the code for window size handling.
> 
> There were some changes in the webserver code for handling a few additional commands, but nothing that should stop it from starting. Did you try to open the web remote form the button in the settings window?



I set it up on my test computer using the new version which is working. I then copied over to my server (windows 8).


To clarify, I can open MP from the test button in settings and also otherwise. However it opens in the small window although I have the setting-maximised- ticked.

I must have missed the web remote button in settings. Will have a look.


Maybe I should remove all and do a fresh install.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23423672
> 
> 
> I set it up on my test computer using the new version which is working. I then copied over to my server (windows 8).
> 
> 
> To clarify, I can open MP from the test button in settings and also otherwise. However it opens in the small window although I have the setting-maximised- ticked.
> 
> I must have missed the web remote button in settings. Will have a look.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should remove all and do a fresh install.



meyer; I think I may have solved it. I deleted the MP folder on Windows 8 and copied and installed the working setup from the Windows 7. With my first test after the new install it worked. I will retest a few times to verify that all is working again.


I had registered the first install and with the reinstall, it again requested registration which I have done. Having registered twice on the Windoiws 8, would I still have one computer left or does that mean I have used up my three, but with it installed on only two.?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23424495
> 
> 
> meyer; I think I may have solved it. I deleted the MP folder on Windows 8 and copied and installed the working setup from the Windows 7. With my first test after the new install it worked. I will retest a few times to verify that all is working again.
> 
> 
> I had registered the first install and with the reinstall, it again requested registration which I have done. Having register twice on the Windoiws 8, would I still have one computer left or does that mean I have used up my three, but with it installed on only two.?



Each time you go through the registration process it gets logged as a count against that reg code. I'll check when I get home what your counts are at. If necessary, I'll increase yours to 4.

In the future though, the movieposter.lic file can be copied to a new installation on the same machine and still work without having to re-register. It just cant be moved to a different PC.


----------



## loma

Thanks.


----------



## meyer64

I just completed a proof of concept for a new feature and wanted to share my progress. I figured commercial theaters have a showtime listing posted, so our home theaters might as well too.


Backdrops and logo art is fetched from Fanart.tv to compose each showtime banner. For now the config of movies and times is in an xml file with each movie specified by imdbid. Eventually, I hope to have a simple page in the webremote to add showtime banners to the listing.

http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/showtimesconcept_zps3812f851.png.html


----------



## bigbearh

Love the showtime, thanks for the hard work


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23417482
> 
> 
> If you expand that MoviePoster folder you should see a list of Macros that each contain an Action for the different functions.
> 
> 
> However. There is an easy way to quit movie poster from the web remote. I apologize that documentation is fairly slim on the new additions. In the movieposter web remote, on the remote page click the i in the corner to bring up the about window. There you will find buttons for quit shutdown and reboot. I wanted to tuck them out of the way to avoid hitting them by mistake.



Pleased with the Quit button which closes MP. Reboot reboots the computer and the other button shuts down the computer. Is this intended behavior? My question is why reboot or shut down the computer from the web remote. I recognise that MP has to be opened before accessing the web remote, however if it was possible it would be nice to be able to reopen MP from the remote after quitting.


----------



## meyer64

Yes. The shutdown and reboot buttons are functioning as expected. It works well for me since I have some dedicated machine for movieposter. I have it set to auto start movieposter when windows starts. I could add a 'restart movieposter' button. But it would relaunch the application immediately after it closes. To me it don't see the use for that, but I can add it easily enough. I can add a minimize toggle button if that would be better for you too. So mp would be hidden but still running and able to maximize again from the remote.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23429804
> 
> 
> Yes. The shutdown and reboot buttons are functioning as expected. It works well for me since I have some dedicated machine for movieposter. I have it set to auto start movieposter when windows starts. I could add a 'restart movieposter' button. But it would relaunch the application immediately after it closes. To me it don't see the use for that, but I can add it easily enough. I can add a minimize toggle button if that would be better for you too. So mp would be hidden but still running and able to maximize again from the remote.



Thanks meyer. Based on your comments let's leave things as they are. By the way any progress on Mediabrowser?


----------



## loma

meyer: Is there any merit in being able to open settings from the web remote?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/330#post_23432519
> 
> 
> meyer: Is there any merit in being able to open settings from the web remote?



I don't really see what the benefit would be. I do have plans to make more of the settings changes available through the web interface though.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23435022
> 
> 
> I don't really see what the benefit would be. I do have plans to make more of the settings changes available through the web interface though.



Thanks. I think that approach could work for me.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23435145
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think that approach could work for me.



Which settings in particular do you want to be able to change?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23435376
> 
> 
> Which settings in particular do you want to be able to change?



Maybe display and or any other that you consider appropriate.


----------



## jhsfosho

Great job meyer! This is a really cool idea! I haven't downloaded the program yet but I should be able get my hands on a windows 7 box in the next few weeks.


What size of display are most people using with MoviePoster? I am trying to find a cheap display on craigslist but don't know what size to look for.


Also, I don't typically use xbmc to watch movies (usually bluray), but this allows me to load a custom list of posters without the xbmc integration, right? Also, it will be awesome for other events like the superbowl, nba finals, nhl finals, world series, etc.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhsfosho*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23448937
> 
> 
> Great job meyer! This is a really cool idea! I haven't downloaded the program yet but I should be able get my hands on a windows 7 box in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> What size of display are most people using with MoviePoster? I am trying to find a cheap display on craigslist but don't know what size to look for.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't typically use xbmc to watch movies (usually bluray), but this allows me to load a custom list of posters without the xbmc integration, right? Also, it will be awesome for other events like the superbowl, nba finals, nhl finals, world series, etc.



I use a 32" lcd I got off of Craiglslist. When I started this project, I wanted it to be nice and cheap until I proved the concept would work well. Including he motion detection hardware, I only spent about $150 on the poster display itself. However, now that I've had it in place for a while, I would eventually like to move up to a larger, higher quality screen. Probably something around the 42" size. I did do the math though. and if you want the posters to display at 'real' poster size, you need a 55" screen.


Yes. You can set up a folder with any images in it that you want to be displayed as custom posters. You can either have them cycle through the rotation at your desired frequency, or manually choose a specific custom poster using the webremote. If you don't want it to cycle through the other posters in the cache, you can 'pause' the poster rotation.

For movies, you can manually add a movie poster to the cache using the webremote. The poster and available metadata will be downloaded from themoviedb.org and stored in the cache for display. The only downside is you wont get any media playback metadata like you would with the xbmc integration. When connected to an xbmc instance, it automatically shows the poster for the currently playing media, even if it isn't in your poster cache and also pulls the audio format, video resolution, start time, end time and player progress.

Custom lists can be used to restrict the posters that are shown to only the ones you want. You can have multiple custom lists configured and enable/disable/switch between them whenever you want.

I had the same thought as you about sporting events. I even did my custom poster testing with GB Packer posters







. I had a thought to pull data from an rss feed and show live updates about the events too. who knows if i'll ever get that implemented, but it would be cool.


----------



## meyer64

I stumbled upon some information today that might make it possible to integrate MoviePoster with a Dune HD media player. However, I don't have one and don't plan on buying one for my personal use so it will make testing a bit difficult. Is there anyone who would be willing to donate one for development?


----------



## Samuraijones

Meyer, if I had another one I would gladly send it to you. By the way where are you located.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23454995
> 
> 
> Meyer, if I had another one I would gladly send it to you. By the way where are you located.


I'm in western Wisconsin. About an hour east of the twin cities. I may try to implement a class to pull info from a dune player just based on the info I found. Would you be willing to test it and provide me with test logs?


----------



## Samuraijones

I will do anything you need. No problem.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Hi meyer64 Version 6 looks great, how can I remove the coming soon banner?


----------



## Robert Clark

I'm enjoying the new version, just downloaded it today. It seems to be bug free.


How do I get the registration code (I donated previously if that is what is required)?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23460393
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the new version, just downloaded it today. It seems to be bug free.
> 
> 
> How do I get the registration code (I donated previously if that is what is required)?



check your email address that you used for paypal. You should have gotten an email from [email protected] a couple weeks ago. if not, pm me your email address and I'll make sure you get another one.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23460239
> 
> 
> Hi meyer64 Version 6 looks great, how can I remove the coming soon banner?



I didnt make an explicit option to remove the banners. but you can modify them. Under the Images/Themes/themename/Banners directory (replace themename with the name of the theme you are using), just edit the banner you don't want to appear. you can use an imaging program like Paint.NET to just make it a blank, transparent .png.


----------



## loma

Hi meyer. Seems pretty quiet. Any update re MB3? I also noticed that bringing up the about screen it does not scroll to the top. Just checking to see if this is intended.


----------



## Evilpenguinj

Sorry if this was mentioned in another part of this thread, but for those of you who have your displays up on the wall, where are you hiding the computer? Is it just sitting on the floor with a cable going to the LCD display?


Jason


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evilpenguinj*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23472872
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned in another part of this thread, but for those of you who have your displays up on the wall, where are you hiding the computer? Is it just sitting on the floor with a cable going to the LCD display?
> 
> 
> Jason



I have my pc in an adjacent room, where the rest of my theater equipment is, with a cable ran through the wall.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23472720
> 
> 
> Hi meyer. Seems pretty quiet. Any update re MB3? I also noticed that bringing up the about screen it does not scroll to the top. Just checking to see if this is intended.



I've been working on finishing up the showtimes feature the past few days. Then I need to finish re factoring the code to allow for different media interfaces to be 'plugged in' as they are developed. After that support for MediaBrowser (and possibly plex, dune, etc) should come fairly quickly.


----------



## Evilpenguinj

I have a 26in lcd that will work right now, are there vertical mounts out there that will work? Or is there another way to mount this?


Jason


----------



## meyer64

Depending on the hole pattern on the back of your tv, you might be able to use a normal vesa wall mount. I know a lot of the smaller lcds actually have a square mount pattern. So you could simply turn it sideways


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23472906
> 
> 
> I've been working on finishing up the showtimes feature the past few days. Then I need to finish re factoring the code to allow for different media interfaces to be 'plugged in' as they are developed. After that support for MediaBrowser (and possibly plex, dune, etc) should come fairly quickly.



Thanks. You may have missed my comment re the non scrolling of the about screen.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23473663
> 
> 
> Thanks. You may have missed my comment re the non scrolling of the about screen.



I'm not sure i understand the issue, can you explain a little more what you are seeing?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23476739
> 
> 
> I'm not sure i understand the issue, can you explain a little more what you are seeing?



Sure will try. When entering "About" the about screen does not go to the top of the screen on my iPodtouch. I hope this helps.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23476846
> 
> 
> Sure will try. When entering "About" the about screen does not go to the top of the screen on my iPodtouch. I hope this helps.


ok. I don't have that problem on my iPad. I'll test it out on my daughter's iPod and see what I can do.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23477109
> 
> 
> ok. I don't have that problem on my iPad. I'll test it out on my daughter's iPod and see what I can do.



Thanks. I have set up my iPodtouch as a remote to control my receiver and want to also set it up to control MP that's when I noticed the about issue.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23477445
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have set up my iPodtouch as a remote to control my receiver and want to also set it up to control MP that's when I noticed the about issue.



What gen iPod is it and what iOS version? I tested with my daughter's gen 2 iPod touch on iOS 4.2.1 and ran into all sorts of issues with pages not loading correctly. but on my old iphone 3gs on iOS 5.0.1 everything seems to work fine. Also works ok on my iPad 2.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23477645
> 
> 
> What gen iPod is it and what iOS version? I tested with my daughter's gen 2 iPod touch on iOS 4.2.1 and ran into all sorts of issues with pages not loading correctly. but on my old iphone 3gs on iOS 5.0.1 everything seems to work fine. Also works ok on my iPad 2.



4th gen - ios 6.1.3


----------



## Kgraer

Anyone get the eventghost plugin working... I'm getting a list of errors... I checked IP and ports, also checked firewall.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kgraer*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23486876
> 
> 
> Anyone get the eventghost plugin working... I'm getting a list of errors... I checked IP and ports, also checked firewall.



What kind of errors are you getting?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23478122
> 
> 
> 4th gen - ios 6.1.3



Here is an image:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/about.jpg


----------



## Kgraer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23486887
> 
> 
> What kind of errors are you getting?


  


Nevermind... found my problem... it was a port conflict!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kgraer*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23488092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind... found my problem... it was a port conflict!



Kgraer; I have been trying to set up EventGhost. Would you mind sharing how you have set up yours? Thanks.


----------



## GCS

Anyone looking for a 42" set to do this with here is an LG for a decent price http://www.walmart.com/ip/LG-42LM3400-42-1080p-60Hz-Cinema-3D-LED-3.0-ultra-slim-HDTV/21693000?affillinktype=10&dest=9999999997&sourceid=31453466052933176478&veh=aff&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY 


Of course you wouldn't need the glasses but perhaps those could be sold off to save a few more dollars on the set.


I wish it the bezel wasn't so thick though


----------



## Samuraijones

Meyer when do you want to try some testing with dune



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## loma

meyer: Just experienced an error "Windows has stopped working" which comes up after" Coming Soon" which seems to be stuck on a poster. The bottom says "Not Registered". Any suggestions on how to correct this situation? Thanks.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23505531
> 
> 
> meyer: Just experienced an error "Windows has stopped working" which comes up after" Coming Soon" which seems to be stuck on a poster. The bottom says "Not Registered". Any suggestions on how to correct this situation? Thanks.


Send me a logfile and i'll see if i can spot whats going wrong.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23510202
> 
> 
> Send me a logfile and i'll see if i can spot whats going wrong.



Well I could not get it to work so I proceeded with a new setup which works. Unfortunately I no longer have the old setup. Thanks. If it should happen again I will post a log.


----------



## bugman72

OK, I finally had the chance to get a Win7 machine loaded up and I have MP communicating with the Raspberry Pi. The only issue I seem to be having right now is playing trailers or motion posters. I have downloaded the Wolverine motion poster and placed it into the Cache/Movies/tt1430132-The Wolverine folder. I have also renamed the mp4 file to match the name of the folder (tt1430132-The Wolverine-motionposter.mp4). I placed The Wolverine into the Favorites list and restarted MP. Once the program restarted, you can see the movie's tagline at the bottom, but all I get is a black screen. I have even gone in and associated the mp4 extension to use mplayer as its default. Mplayer has no issues in playing the file outside of MP. Below is the excerpt of the log file where it tries to launch the motion poster.


7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Error getting studio image -

7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Error getting resolution image -

7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Error getting audio format image - 0

7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Show MotionPosterMP

7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Playing motion Poster File: C:\MoviePoster\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache\Movies\tt1430132-The Wolverine\tt1430132-The Wolverine-motionposter.mp4

7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Updating UI Finished

7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - temp Pause Off

7/11/2013 4:12:17 PM - Show Next

7/11/2013 4:12:18 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\MoviePoster\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache\Movies\tt1430132-The Wolverine\tt1430132.nfo

7/11/2013 4:12:18 PM - The Wolverine - tt1430132 - has been loaded from the cache.

7/11/2013 4:12:18 PM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache

7/11/2013 4:12:21 PM - Unable to start remote control webserver - Listener have already been started.

7/11/2013 4:12:21 PM - Updating UI started for The Wolverine

7/11/2013 4:12:21 PM - Error getting rating image -


I assume that when I get this working, the movie trailers will work as well. Then again, maybe not. I'm actually not nearly as concerned with the trailers as I am with the motion posters. I guess it COULD be the system that i'm using. It's OLD. I just did a fresh install of Win 7 Pro on a Dell Dimension 2400 with 512MB RAM, onboard video and 2.53Ghz P4. I might have some RAM that I could throw at it. It will only support 2GB.


Are there any other video codecs or programs that I should install that would help solve this issue? Not sure what all MP relies on in order to play movie files from within itself.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugman72*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23518551
> 
> 
> OK, I finally had the chance to get a Win7 machine loaded up and I have MP communicating with the Raspberry Pi. The only issue I seem to be having right now is playing trailers or motion posters. I have downloaded the Wolverine motion poster and placed it into the Cache/Movies/tt1430132-The Wolverine folder. I have also renamed the mp4 file to match the name of the folder (tt1430132-The Wolverine-motionposter.mp4). I placed The Wolverine into the Favorites list and restarted MP. Once the program restarted, you can see the movie's tagline at the bottom, but all I get is a black screen. I have even gone in and associated the mp4 extension to use mplayer as its default. Mplayer has no issues in playing the file outside of MP. Below is the excerpt of the log file where it tries to launch the motion poster.
> 
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Error getting studio image -
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Error getting resolution image -
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Error getting audio format image - 0
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Show MotionPosterMP
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Playing motion Poster File: C:\MoviePoster\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache\Movies\tt1430132-The Wolverine\tt1430132-The Wolverine-motionposter.mp4
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - Updating UI Finished
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:11:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:17 PM - Show Next
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:18 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\MoviePoster\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache\Movies\tt1430132-The Wolverine\tt1430132.nfo
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:18 PM - The Wolverine - tt1430132 - has been loaded from the cache.
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:18 PM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:21 PM - Unable to start remote control webserver - Listener have already been started.
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:21 PM - Updating UI started for The Wolverine
> 
> 7/11/2013 4:12:21 PM - Error getting rating image -
> 
> 
> I assume that when I get this working, the movie trailers will work as well. Then again, maybe not. I'm actually not nearly as concerned with the trailers as I am with the motion posters. I guess it COULD be the system that i'm using. It's OLD. I just did a fresh install of Win 7 Pro on a Dell Dimension 2400 with 512MB RAM, onboard video and 2.53Ghz P4. I might have some RAM that I could throw at it. It will only support 2GB.
> 
> 
> Are there any other video codecs or programs that I should install that would help solve this issue? Not sure what all MP relies on in order to play movie files from within itself.



It looks like your doing everything right as far as the motionposter file and location goes. And yes, you are right when the .mp4 motion posters work, your trailer playback should work also.

Try to update your graphics drivers. I had the black screen issue using the default windows drivers for my ION chipset on one of my test systems. Updating to the nvidia drivers fixed it. I've had no issues on intel integrated graphics, and haven't tested any AMD. MoviePoster uses the DirectX renderer in mPlayer whereas if you play the movie in mplayer on its own, it might be using a different renderer to match the capabilities of your graphics drivers. Using DirectX was the only way I found to get multiple overlaying mPlayer instances to play nice with each other without flickering. If i used any other of the render options the trailer playback would mess up the motion posters and vice versa. This does not apply to motionposters in .gif or .flv format since they dont use mplayer components to display. If you still have trouble i'll make a build using a different renderer to test with, but you'll probably have trouble if you try to play a trailer over a motion poster in that case.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/360#post_23478122
> 
> 
> 4th gen - ios 6.1.3



Did you have any luck with this issue?


----------



## bugman72

I updated DirectX to the latest version (mine was at version 6) and looked for an updated driver for my integrated graphics chip (Intel 83xxx). Since this computer is so old, there is no Win7 driver, so I'm forced to use an XP driver. I have a feeling that this is the reason for the trouble. I looked through my pile of junk and so far have not been able to find a PCI graphics card (I founnd two AGP, but this board doesn't have an AGP slot). Not having the motionposters or the trailers working isn't a dealbreaker for me. I'll keep plugging and hopefully one of my buddies has an old PC lying around with an Nvidia or ATI PCI video card that I can snag.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23518875
> 
> 
> Did you have any luck with this issue?


Not yet. But I think what you're seeing is just the way that the jQuery mobile framework positions popup dialogs on a small screen.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23529153
> 
> 
> Not yet. But I think what you're seeing is just the way that the jQuery mobile framework positions popup dialogs on a small screen.



OK. Thanks for reviewing.


----------



## eecyclone

Downloaded and installed this on an old laptop with a broken screen and hooked up to a 23" external monitor a couple days ago. Didn't have any trouble getting it to work and interface to xbmc on my mac mini. I haven't figured out how to get xbmc to scrub for movie posters but I found the plexbmc extension and that uses the plex media server metadata to display the poster through the movie poster app.


Now I just need to figure out how to get xbmc to auto-launch into plexbmc. Then I can manage one library on the plex media server and still have the advantages of the movie poster app, and run plex on all my other TV's like I am already doing.


----------



## Shawn Colton

I just built a dedicated HTPC running Windows 7 with xbmc. Can I get the Virtual Movie Poster program to automatically display the poster of whatever movie I'm showing?


(Ah! I see that is already implemented. Good. Good.)


Also, my HTPC has a HDMI (to the projector) and a Display Port. Can I dedicate the Display Port to the Virtual Movie Poster to send it to TWO 42" TVs?


-Colton


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23555993
> 
> 
> I just built a dedicated HTPC running Windows 7 with xbmc. Can I get the Virtual Movie Poster program to automatically display the poster of whatever movie I'm showing?
> 
> 
> (Ah! I see that is already implemented. Good. Good.)
> 
> 
> Also, my HTPC has a HDMI (to the projector) and a Display Port. Can I dedicate the Display Port to the Virtual Movie Poster to send it to TWO 42" TVs?
> 
> 
> -Colton



The answer to both your question is yes. To set up the XBMC integration make sure you have the http and JSON remote options turned on in XBMC and then set the IP and port numbers in MoviePoster. if its the same machine, set the IP to 127.0.0.1


You can absolutely dedicate one video output to XBMC and one to MoviePoster. XBMC will work best on your primary display. You can get MoviePoster to always show maximized on the secondary screen by moving the window to the secondary display and then closing the application. This will make MoviePoster remember this window position. Next time it opens it should stay on that screen.


If you have any troubles, let me know.


----------



## Shawn Colton

So, I'm thinking that most TVs don't support DISPLAYPORT inputs and thought of using this on the back of my HTPC to convert my DISPLAYPORT to a HDMI:

http://www.siig.com/displayport-to-hdmi-adapter.html 


Then run a HDMI cable from it to the 42" TV. Windows 7 should detect it as a 2nd monitor and then I dedicate the 2nd screen to Virtual Movie Poster. Is that correct?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23556243
> 
> 
> So, I'm thinking that most TVs don't support DISPLAYPORT inputs and thought of using this on the back of my HTPC to convert my DISPLAYPORT to a HDMI:
> 
> http://www.siig.com/displayport-to-hdmi-adapter.html
> 
> 
> Then run a HDMI cable from it to the 42" TV. Windows 7 should detect it as a 2nd monitor and then I dedicate the 2nd screen to Virtual Movie Poster. Is that correct?



yep, that should work. although you can probably find those adapters a bit cheaper.


----------



## Shawn Colton

The motherboard is ASUS brand, so I contacted them and the tech guy said that I need an "active" adapter cable if I want to extend the display. Do you know what he means?


How about this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1KT0KX2904 


I guess if I'm converting the DISPLAYPORT to HDMI ... it'll be "active" and not "passive"?


----------



## meyer64

The first post in this thread gives a good explanation of Active vs Passive adapters. They are talking specifically about ATI Eyefinity card compatibility, but the basic gist is the same. http://www.overclock.net/t/721931/active-vs-passive-displayport-adapters-the-truth


----------



## Shawn Colton

That solves that problem. Found an "active" adapter.


Now ... final question ...


The Virtual Movie Poster will display the poster of whatever I'm showing on my xbmc ... what will it show when I'm not showing a movie (if the xbmc is on the main screen or watching a slideshow)?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23556688
> 
> 
> That solves that problem. Found an "active" adapter.
> 
> 
> Now ... final question ...
> 
> 
> The Virtual Movie Poster will display the poster of whatever I'm showing on my xbmc ... what will it show when I'm not showing a movie (if the xbmc is on the main screen or watching a slideshow)?



By default it will download and display posters for upcoming and popular movies from themoviedb.org, but you can configure it to show a custom list of posters that you define, trivia slides, or images on your computer. You can even have it automatically download and play trailers for movies overlayed on the poster.


----------



## Shawn Colton

I can't seem to figure out how to turn on the JSON option in xbmc. Where is that feature and how do I activate it?


Also, I'm planning to put both 42" TVs on a rotatory mount so I can position them either vertically or horizontally. Is there a way to make MoviePoster just show trailers (full screen) when I decide to position the TVs horizontally?


----------



## Havoc443

Hey,


So first off, great job on the app! I've spent the last few weeks adjusting my home theater set-up and just discovered MoviePoster which I think will make a great addition if I can find a screen at some point. My only issue right now is I use the Cinema Experience add-on for XBMC and when any of the pre-show clips are playing (trailers, trivia, intro vids, etc.) it is trying to display the (non-existent) artwork on the MoviePoster app which kind of breaks the nice transition from 'Coming Soon' to 'Now Playing' for several minutes.


Do you happen to know of anyway to exclude these from appearing on the app? Maybe by limiting the 'Now Playing' feature to only recognize video over a predetermined length (maybe 5 minutes or so)? Just thought I'd throw my question out there and see if you or anyone else on the forum has any idea. Thanks in advance for your help.


Cheers!


----------



## barhoram

Any way to integrate your program with a Dune/My Movies setup?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23560891
> 
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to turn on the JSON option in xbmc. Where is that feature and how do I activate it?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm planning to put both 42" TVs on a rotatory mount so I can position them either vertically or horizontally. Is there a way to make MoviePoster just show trailers (full screen) when I decide to position the TVs horizontally?



The options you need to activate in XBMC are the webserver and the remote control features under Settings->Services. Turn on both the 'Allow programs on his system to control XBMC' and 'Allow programs on other systems to control XBMC' the remote options are the JSON feature, just not really named such. Sorry for the confusion.


Currently, there is no option to display the trailers fullscreen with the screen in a traditional landscape mode, but it may be a feature in a later version.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23572665
> 
> 
> Any way to integrate your program with a Dune/My Movies setup?



Not in the current version, but I am exploring options to get MoviePoster to work with the Dune. I don't own a dune so I will need some help testing the protocols. I can let you know when I have made more progress if you'd be interested in testing it out.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Havoc443*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23572418
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> So first off, great job on the app! I've spent the last few weeks adjusting my home theater set-up and just discovered MoviePoster which I think will make a great addition if I can find a screen at some point. My only issue right now is I use the Cinema Experience add-on for XBMC and when any of the pre-show clips are playing (trailers, trivia, intro vids, etc.) it is trying to display the (non-existent) artwork on the MoviePoster app which kind of breaks the nice transition from 'Coming Soon' to 'Now Playing' for several minutes.
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know of anyway to exclude these from appearing on the app? Maybe by limiting the 'Now Playing' feature to only recognize video over a predetermined length (maybe 5 minutes or so)? Just thought I'd throw my question out there and see if you or anyone else on the forum has any idea. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Great minds think alike! I was just thinking about this exact issue when watching trailers and demo videos in my theater over the weekend. It would be pretty easy to make an option to just not show the now playing screen at all if no artwork is available.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23572905
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike! I was just thinking about this exact issue when watching trailers and demo videos in my theater over the weekend. It would be pretty easy to make an option to just not show the now playing screen at all if no artwork is available.


I also think this would be great.


----------



## loma

Sometimes the custom poster that appears under "Now Playing" seems stuck and a trailer plays over it. The relative poster for that trailer does not show.


----------



## Havoc443




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/390#post_23572905
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike! I was just thinking about this exact issue when watching trailers and demo videos in my theater over the weekend. It would be pretty easy to make an option to just not show the now playing screen at all if no artwork is available.



Beauty! I look forward to a future release then. Keep up the great work!


----------



## eecyclone

Best buy has a 46" 1080p Westinghouse TV on sale for $300 for their deal of the day. It would probably make a pretty good poster screen for anyone who is looking for one.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/46+Class+-+LCD+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+HDTV/6608238.p?id=1218761710787&skuId=6608238&st=6608238&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Shawn Colton

Thanks, Meyer! I got it working with my XBMC HTPC and it shows the NOW PLAYING for every movie I show.


Question: Can I set MoviePoster to use the posters I selected for XBMC? I noticed it seems to scrape for a random poster of the movie I'm showing, but I would like it to use the poster I selected for XBMC. Possible? I can't seem to locate where XBMC saves the posters on my computer.


Excellent work!


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23581144
> 
> 
> Question: Can I set MoviePoster to use the posters I selected for XBMC? I noticed it seems to scrape for a random poster of the movie I'm showing, but I would like it to use the poster I selected for XBMC. Possible? I can't seem to locate where XBMC saves the posters on my computer.




The posters (and trailers) that MoviePoster caches are stored in the MoviePoster/cache/movies directory. there is a folder for each movie in there containing the artwork and an .nfo (xml) file for the metadata. If you modify or replace the data or images thats what MoviePoster will display. The cache folder for each movie is also where you would put the motionposter files if you want to use that feature.


I chose to have MoviePoster download all posters from themoviedb.org because they seemed to be of higher quality than many that were in my xbmc library. The posters from themoviedb.org are typically 1500x1000 pixels and look pretty nice filling a 1080p display. You can use the webremote to change the poster that is shown for a particular movie. themoviedb.org typically has several versions available. To change the poster, view the 'Cache' page in the webremote, then click the 'Options' (* icon) button for the movie you want to change. On the next screen select 'Choose Alternate Poster', then pick the poster you want for that movie.


When playing content in xbmc the fallback is always to use the cache, then the xbmc cover art if MoviePoster cant find the poster on themoviedb.org for whatever reason. This is how it works for tv shows and music played in xbmc too.

So, if you turn off the 'Download Posters from themoviedb.org' option on the 'TMDB Options' tab, it will use the artwork from xbmc for the 'Now Playing' movie posters too, as long as a poster isn't already in the MoviePoster cache for that movie, in which case you'd need to remove it first. However, turning this option off also disables the automatic download of posters from themoviedb.org, so any new posters you want you'd have to manually add using the webremote. (+ icon on the cache page).

Disclaimer: I haven't tested MoviePoster much with this option turned off, other strange things might happen.


Hope that helps.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23581144
> 
> 
> I can't seem to locate where XBMC saves the posters on my computer.



Sorry, I just realized you asked where xbmc stores its posters, not where MoviePoster does. it depends on the OS your running, but its in the xbmc userdata directory. for a Windows 7 machine it would be C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\XBMC\userdata\Thumbnails


but it stores them in subfolders based on some sort of hash, so its not really easy to find a specific poster in there.


Personally, I use myMovies to catalog my media. it has an option to store metadata and artwork right in the folder with your media file, which xbmc can use as a local source instead of scraping it from the internet. I like that this gives me full control over what artwork and metadata is used my xbmc. Its also MUCH faster if you ever need to rebuild your xbmc library since everything is already local.


----------



## Shawn Colton

That solves that issue.


How do I setup MoviePoster to just display the movie posters from movies I have on my XBMC? I know I can select what posters (genre) to download from MoviePoster, but most of what it fetches are movies I don't have or plan to show. For example, if I have 50 movies on my XBMC - can MoviePoster just display ONLY those 50 posters and not add posters to movies I don't own?


Also, I didn't see it ... will there be an option for MoviePoster to fetch movie posters/trailers that are actually coming soon (haven't been released to theaters yet)? I wouldn't mind activating this option when guests are over.


Thanks again!


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23581553
> 
> 
> That solves that issue.
> 
> 
> How do I setup MoviePoster to just display the movie posters from movies I have on my XBMC? I know I can select what posters (genre) to download from MoviePoster, but most of what it fetches are movies I don't have or plan to show. For example, if I have 50 movies on my XBMC - can MoviePoster just display ONLY those 50 posters and not add posters to movies I don't own?
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't see it ... will there be an option for MoviePoster to fetch movie posters/trailers that are actually coming soon (haven't been released to theaters yet)? I wouldn't mind activating this option when guests are over.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



There isn't currently a way to do a mass import of your xbmc movie library. I wrote a routine for it, but it kept throwing errors on large libraries and I never took the time to finish it. However, MoviePoster will cache posters for movies as they are played. You can also manually add posters using the web remote as i described earlier.


If you only want to show posters for movies you have you could add those posters, then set up a custom list for them. then only those posters that you select will be shown. note: when a custom list is used, the auto download of new posters function doesn't run unless you manually select 'Download New Posters' in the web remote. If you have a large library this would be a huge hassle, but for only 50 it might not be so bad.


Under the 'TMDB options' tab you can change the categories of posters that MoviePoster fetches from themoviedb.org as well as how many pages to fetch. If you go to http://www.themoviedb.org/movie there is a nav bar near the top that you can use to get an idea of whats in each category.


Personally, I prefer NOT to have the 'Upcoming' posters selected, since there seems to be lot of junk in there that I'm not interested in. plus the better ones tend to show up in the 'Popular' category.


----------



## meyer64

So apparently the web host I used for the website sucks and the movieposterapp.com page is currently down. It may have been down for a while so I apologize to anyone who tried to visit the page or download the software and was unable to. I'm in the process of moving to a different host, but until then you can access the site here: http://burgermeyer.comlu.com/


----------



## meyer64

I haven't had much time to work on MoviePoster for a while due to life events and other projects. But I wanted to give an update.


The showtimes feature i was working is nearly complete. I just need to add some fallbacks for when the banner images aren't available. and set up the web remote to turn the showtimes on and off.

the option discussed earlier to skip the now playing screen for xbmc content that has no poster will be implemented in the next release.


I'd also like some input on a new feature I've been thinking about for a while. As some of you are probably aware, the poster cache can tend to get pretty big. This can be a problem if you only want to see the newest posters, or if hard drive space becomes limited. It can make browsing posters and creating lists on the webremote more time consuming as well. Therefore, I think its a good idea to have some sort of auto purge option that will delete poster/trailers from the cache based on some criteria. I'm just not sure what those criteria should be.

I know that we wont want it to purge any posters that are in a custom list, so i'll make sure those are excluded. And, of course, auto purge will be completely optional.


Options I've thought of so far include:

1. purge based on the date they were added/modified, by just removing everything older than a certain threshold.

2. keep up to a certain maximum number of posters in the cache and then remove the oldest ones as needed. (i'm leaning towards this one)

3. use the ratings data from themoviedb.org to remove movies that don't have a lot votes or a low rating. (this could cause problems with posters that have been recently added)

4. some combination of the above. purge old posters, but keep ones that have a high rating or lots of votes.


----------



## linkseo

I downloaded the software just to see what all the hubbub was about.

This is really amazing! Fantastic job. i'm donating.

Going to actually buy a tv just to utilize this.

Thanks


----------



## linkseo

Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just curious. Has Chromecast opened up any wireless solutions for this app?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23590290
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just curious. Has Chromecast opened up any wireless solutions for this app?


I haven't looked into it yet, but it is an interesting thought.


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fallenangel1*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/30#post_22679236
> 
> 
> I went off radar for a few days, love the update Brent!! Now Playing seems to be working well! I liked it so much I decided to stop watching it on a TV turned on it side and built this from a 32" TV I had laying around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see all of the pics I took of the build here;
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/106177607191254337017/albums/5819701860507729697
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER!!



What kind of speakers are those? and how are they powered? sorry i cant see google + from work


----------



## barhoram

Would there be any issues running this sotfware from a PC like this attached to the back of a 30" monitor?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856173032 


Is it powerful enough?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23593751
> 
> 
> Would there be any issues running this sotfware from a PC like this attached to the back of a 30" monitor?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856173032
> 
> 
> Is it powerful enough?



Yep that should work fine. I have mine running on an Atom 330 system.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23582297
> 
> 
> I haven't had much time to work on MoviePoster for a while due to life events and other projects. But I wanted to give an update.
> 
> 
> The showtimes feature i was working is nearly complete. I just need to add some fallbacks for when the banner images aren't available. and set up the web remote to turn the showtimes on and off.
> 
> the option discussed earlier to skip the now playing screen for xbmc content that has no poster will be implemented in the next release.
> 
> 
> I'd also like some input on a new feature I've been thinking about for a while. As some of you are probably aware, the poster cache can tend to get pretty big. This can be a problem if you only want to see the newest posters, or if hard drive space becomes limited. It can make browsing posters and creating lists on the webremote more time consuming as well. Therefore, I think its a good idea to have some sort of auto purge option that will delete poster/trailers from the cache based on some criteria. I'm just not sure what those criteria should be.
> 
> I know that we wont want it to purge any posters that are in a custom list, so i'll make sure those are excluded. And, of course, auto purge will be completely optional.
> 
> 
> Options I've thought of so far include:
> 
> 1. purge based on the date they were added/modified, by just removing everything older than a certain threshold.
> 
> 2. keep up to a certain maximum number of posters in the cache and then remove the oldest ones as needed. (i'm leaning towards this one)
> 
> 3. use the ratings data from themoviedb.org to remove movies that don't have a lot votes or a low rating. (this could cause problems with posters that have been recently added)
> 
> 4. some combination of the above. purge old posters, but keep ones that have a high rating or lots of votes.



I like (2) with the user being able to select the number of posters.


----------



## linkseo

does Meyer or anyone have a DIY pics of the frame they built around their tv/monitor? including the how its mounted to the wall, how may inches it sticks out, etc


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23598697
> 
> 
> does Meyer or anyone have a DIY pics of the frame they built around their tv/monitor? including the how its mounted to the wall, how may inches it sticks out, etc



Here is an angled shot of mine. Its attached to the wall using a french cleat. total depth is 4 inches. that sounds deep but it doesn't seem too bad once its up on the wall.
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/IMG_8304_zps64bc91b7.jpg.html


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23598935
> 
> 
> Here is an angled shot of mine. Its attached to the wall using a french cleat. total depth is 4 inches. that sounds deep but it doesn't seem too bad once its up on the wall.
> http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Theater/IMG_8304_zps64bc91b7.jpg.html


Thanks that looks great.

Was the TV used that thin or did you remove it from the tv casing also?


----------



## meyer64

I removed all the plastic casing and also re positioned the speakers to face the rear very similar to how fallenangel did.


----------



## dukedallas2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23598697
> 
> 
> does Meyer or anyone have a DIY pics of the frame they built around their tv/monitor? including the how its mounted to the wall, how may inches it sticks out, etc




For a custom setup you need to have the TV in hand before you build anything. Rememeber to leave space for airflow and also any wires you are connecting to the TV depending how far they stick out etc.


----------



## fallenangel1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23590578
> 
> 
> What kind of speakers are those? and how are they powered? sorry i cant see google + from work



Sorry, I haven't kept up with this thread. So Ive missed some comments that were directed towards me. As for the speakers, they are the speakers that were attached to my TV originally and I just left them attached. If your TV doesn't have speakers I'm sure you could use one of the audio ports on your TV to put a small set of computer speakers in there, this way you wouldn't need to split power as well. Just plug them in to a headphone jack or have an RCA adapter handy.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23598697
> 
> 
> does Meyer or anyone have a DIY pics of the frame they built around their tv/monitor? including the how its mounted to the wall, how may inches it sticks out, etc



I just decided to build mine on a weekend so I only had a few hours invented in it total. So saying that, mines not as pretty as Meyers!







You can see what progress pics that I did take here..
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/106177607191254337017/albums/5819701860507729697 


I just constructed the frame and attached a ~1x2" strip of wood to the back of the frame with glue and screws. Then I built a box out of a 1x6" that was trimmed down to ~1x5 (just large enough to accommodate the depth of my old TV). I had to make some cuts here and there to allow for the chassis of the TV to sit flat and mount to the box and I cut the top board down to ~ 1x4" and used a router to create a groove in the sides an bottom of the box so that I could slide the back board into place without having to permanently screw it on or glue it. Then I just used some oddly placed L brackets to attach the box to the 1x2" strips on the back of the frame with screws.


As for hanging it up, I found some special mirror hooks at Lowes that support up to 100lbs, that I picked up, but Ive never actually hung it!







Its always sat against the wall.


----------



## linkseo

Thanks

I'm looking at picking this up. without the stand its about 3 inches deep. I may not have to take it apart. The frame is not overpowering either.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-32-Class-LCD-720p-60Hz-HDTV-X322BV-HD/15739136


----------



## loma

meyer: Periodically a trailer plays over the custom poster and as a result the poster for that trailer does not show. Any idea why this happens? I have since noticed it's not only the custom poster. In other words, a poster shows, trailer for that poster plays and completes, then another trailer plays but the previous poster remains.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23610418
> 
> 
> meyer: Periodically a trailer plays over the custom poster and as a result the poster for that trailer does not show. Any idea why this happens? I have since noticed it's not only the custom poster. In other words, a poster shows, trailer for that poster plays and completes, then another trailer plays but the previous poster remains.



sounds kinda weird. The poster, metadata, and trailer info is actually sent to the display method as one object. so if its showing a new trailer, it should have gotten the new poster data as well, unless it was invalid for whatever reason. are there particular posters that just never show, or do they work sometimes and not others? can you send me a log file when this happens? there might be some error messages in it that can help.


----------



## eecyclone

Is a 720p high enough resolution? I found a 50" samsung plasma on craigslist but its 720p. Would that be good or should I keep looking?


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eecyclone*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23612032
> 
> 
> Is a 720p high enough resolution? I found a 50" samsung plasma on craigslist but its 720p. Would that be good or should I keep looking?



I'd stay away from Plasma as it will cost a lot of $ in energy to run that sucker


----------



## eecyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23612114
> 
> 
> I'd stay away from Plasma as it will cost a lot of $ in energy to run that sucker


Besides the energy use, is 720p good enough? Or should I hold off for a 1080p set? Also, is 50" too big?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eecyclone*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23613073
> 
> 
> Besides the energy use, is 720p good enough? Or should I hold off for a 1080p set? Also, is 50" too big?



if you want the digital posters to be the size of the 'real' ones, you actually need a 55" display. But, size is all a matter of preference. I'd go for 1080p though. I use a 32" 720p and even at that size I can tell the resolution isn't as good as it could be.


----------



## fallenangel1

As stated, I'd stay away from Plasma.. not only because of the power usage but because of the bulk/weight. You want it to be as thin and light as possible.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23613087
> 
> 
> if you want the digital posters to be the size of the 'real' ones, you actually need a 55" display. But, size is all a matter of preference. I'd go for 1080p though. I use a 32" 720p and even at that size I can tell the resolution isn't as good as it could be.



I'm not convinced on this .. I mean 720p is damn nice for movies (sure not as good as 1080 but..) and these are just still pictures. Are we sure the issues you see with the quality aren't due to the source material and not necessarily the 720p resolution? If I was looking, just to keep the cost and size down I would personally be looking for a 720p LED LCD.. 46" or above!


----------



## meyer64

I agree with staying away from a plasma for this application.


As far as the resolution goes I guess it might depend on how close you actually are when you look at it. I walk within a couple feet of mine all the time and would appreciate the higher resolution. I notice it more on the text and logos than the actual poster though.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/420#post_23610543
> 
> 
> sounds kinda weird. The poster, metadata, and trailer info is actually sent to the display method as one object. so if its showing a new trailer, it should have gotten the new poster data as well, unless it was invalid for whatever reason. are there particular posters that just never show, or do they work sometimes and not others? can you send me a log file when this happens? there might be some error messages in it that can help.



Here is a log: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/log.txt 


The situation did not occur when this log was taken. However in this case while the "Automatically Play Trailers" was "yes", a trailer would only play when I clicked "Show Trailer" on Remote twice. I will keep it running to see if the previous situation is repeated. In the interim, based on this log, can anything be determined?


It is also now freezing if it does eventually play a poster.


Really weird..now another issue I can hear sound from a trailer which does show but a poster is visible.


----------



## BCRSS

I can get everything to work if I run XBMC 11.0 and movieposter on the same machine, but once I configure movie poster to connect to my main HTPC which is running XBMC 12 it will not show what is playing, only coming soon. I was wondering if you have resolved this problem with the current XBMC stable?


----------



## meyer64

Yes it should work just fine with the latest xbmc stable release. Double check that you have both options turned on in xbmc under the remote control options for allowing programs to control xbmc


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23614044
> 
> 
> Here is a log: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/log.txt
> 
> 
> The situation did not occur when this log was taken. However in this case while the "Automatically Play Trailers" was "yes", a trailer would only play when I clicked "Show Trailer" on Remote twice. I will keep it running to see if the previous situation is repeated. In the interim, based on this log, can anything be determined?
> 
> 
> It is also now freezing if it does eventually play a poster.
> 
> 
> Really weird..now another issue I can hear sound from a trailer which does show but a poster is visible.



meyer: Any ideas?


----------



## meyer64

The only oddity I noticed is that your running from a network share and had a few times that permission was denied to change or write a file. Might be a good idea to double check your permissions


----------



## malelan

anyone tried using this with xbmc 13.0 alpha? was there significant changes in the json-rpc between 12 and 13? (i thought just more commands added)


having trouble here and getting the dreaded "Error updating media information from XBMC - Object reference not set to an instance of an object."


additionally i have something else connected to my json-rpc socket (that i use to control xbmc) could this be causing issues?


Jon


----------



## meyer64

It shouldn't matter if you have something else using the json interface. I use the ipad remote app and movieposter on the same xbmc instance with no issues.

I have not done any testing on the xbmc 13 builds yet, so it's completely unsupported at the moment, but I'll make a point to test it.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23628444
> 
> 
> The only oddity I noticed is that your running from a network share and had a few times that permission was denied to change or write a file. Might be a good idea to double check your permissions



Which folders on which computer for the permissions? Cause I can connect and change all files on my nas from any computer.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23628566
> 
> 
> Which folders on which computer for the permissions? Cause I can connect and change all files on my nas from any computer.


Sorry, that response was meant for loma.


To answer your question, MoviePoster should work just fine with the latest xbmc stable release. Im running 12.2 myself.

Double check your ip and port settings and that you have both options turned on in xbmc under the remote control options for allowing programs to control xbmc.


----------



## BCRSS

well apparently xbmc username is case sensitive. All is working good and will donate now that I have confirmed the usability of this. Thanks


----------



## malelan

i'll downgrade one of my machines and give it a shot, dont bother testing 13, i'll let you know if this is a version compat issue or not, so you'll be prepared!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23628444
> 
> 
> The only oddity I noticed is that your running from a network share and had a few times that permission was denied to change or write a file. Might be a good idea to double check your permissions



Thanks meyer. Which permissions should I check? (Windows 8)

It all worked a while ago and I have changed nothing.

Have since reinstalled MoviePoster. However trailers do now show but not with the correct poster. In addition while my custom poster is visible, a trailer plays.

I have MP set up on another computer (Windows 7) and it works OK.


----------



## malelan

just wanted to update that i got this working from another computer on one of my other xbmc 13 machines, so this definitely works with xbmc 13, must have some other problem with what i was trying yesterday, i'll see if i can figure it out.


----------



## linkseo

im loving this software. Thanks for making it. Got my 32" lcd mounted and set up at the entrance to my theater. Right behind the velvet rope. great for people waiting LOL.


almost feel like removing my movie posters. dont interest me anymore


----------



## meyer64

Do you have any pictures of your installation to share?


----------



## happyface76

I've installed the latest version of MoviePoster (1.0.1.5) and the latest XBMC (12.2)

The problem is that the now playing does not show any information?


I've tried it with both the normal DB of xbmc and an MySQL db (my default)

I've checked and verified that XBMC is properly configured. The website is running and both options onder Remote control are turned on. Usename and password are both filled in.


I've also tested it with an remote XBMC maching (running XBMCbuntu), same result.


Logfile:

19/08/2013 11:05:00 - Init

19/08/2013 11:05:00 - Found DirectSound Device: Primary Sound Driver

19/08/2013 11:05:00 - Found DirectSound Device: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)

19/08/2013 11:05:00 - Found DirectSound Device: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)

19/08/2013 11:05:00 - Found DirectSound Device: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)

19/08/2013 11:05:01 - Updating UI started for

19/08/2013 11:05:01 - Updating UI Finished

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Remote control webserver is running on port 8082.

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Getting New Poster List

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Updating UI started for

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Updating UI Finished

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Updating UI started for

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Updating UI Finished

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Updating UI started for

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Updating UI Finished

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:16 - Now Playing movie count: 20

19/08/2013 11:05:17 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:17 - Updating UI started for

19/08/2013 11:05:17 - Updating UI Finished

19/08/2013 11:05:17 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:17 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Show Next

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Cached Posters List Ready

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Found Local Trailer for tt0301357

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - themoviedb.org is unavailable or new poster not yet downloaded, loading random from cache.

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Found Local Trailer for tt0301357

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Updating UI started for Goodbye Lenin!

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Updating UI Finished

19/08/2013 11:05:20 - Pause Off

19/08/2013 11:05:32 - Popular movie count: 20

19/08/2013 11:05:40 - Error updating media information from XBMC - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

19/08/2013 11:05:47 - Upcoming movie count: 20

19/08/2013 11:06:03 - Top Rated movie count: 20

19/08/2013 11:06:18 - New Posters List Ready

19/08/2013 11:06:18 - New Posters List Ready

19/08/2013 11:06:49 - XBMC Version is: 12.2

19/08/2013 11:06:56 - Error updating media information from XBMC - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.



With XBMC 11 i have no problems, but all my XBMC machines are running XBMC12.2!


Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## happyface76

Updating to MoviePoster 1.0.1.6 seems to have solve this issue.


----------



## loma

Still having problems playing trailers as previously reported.


Is another release imminent?


Any progress re MediaBrowser 3?


I think it was mentioned re the possibility with Raspberry Pi. Is this in the future?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23677450
> 
> 
> Still having problems playing trailers as previously reported.
> 
> 
> Is another release imminent?
> 
> 
> Any progress re MediaBrowser 3?
> 
> 
> I think it was mentioned re the possibility with Raspberry Pi. Is this in the future?



I haven't been able to replicate your trailer issue. And since the issue did not occur in the log you sent me, I haven't been able to determine what causes the problem. But, as I said before, check the permissions on the network share that your running MoviePoster from. There are errors in the log that suggest that the program was unable to access files. Also, what trailer plays when your custom poster is shown? is it always the same? When the wrong trailer plays, is the trailer for the previous poster that was shown or just completely wrong? Logs from when the issue happens would help a lot. if you could, send me a copy of the .nfo file from one of the posters that plays the wrong trailer. You can find the .nfo in the cache folder for the movie.


The next release is VERY close to being finished, but I don't expect to have time to finish it up for a couple weeks. I'm trying to spend time with my kids before they go back to school, so this project hasn't been real high on the priority list until I have more free time.


I've done some testing of MB3 and poked around in the API's and it does look to be possible to integrate with MoviePoster, but nothing is finished yet.


I did pick up a raspberry Pi to play with, but my time with it has been pretty minimal so far. Don't expect MoviePoster to run on the Pi anytime soon though as it will require a complete rewrite of most of the code. MoviePoster does support integrating with XBMC on the Pi though.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23677542
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to replicate your trailer issue. And since the issue did not occur in the log you sent me, I haven't been able to determine what causes the problem. But, as I said before, check the permissions on the network share that your running MoviePoster from. There are errors in the log that suggest that the program was unable to access files. Also, what trailer plays when your custom poster is shown? is it always the same? When the wrong trailer plays, is the trailer for the previous poster that was shown or just completely wrong? Logs from when the issue happens would help a lot. if you could, send me a copy of the .nfo file from one of the posters that plays the wrong trailer. You can find the .nfo in the cache folder for the movie.
> 
> 
> The next release is VERY close to being finished, but I don't expect to have time to finish it up for a couple weeks. I'm trying to spend time with my kids before they go back to school, so this project hasn't been real high on the priority list until I have more free time.
> 
> 
> I've done some testing of MB3 and poked around in the API's and it does look to be possible to integrate with MoviePoster, but nothing is finished yet.
> 
> 
> I did pick up a raspberry Pi to play with, but my time with it has been pretty minimal so far. Don't expect MoviePoster to run on the Pi anytime soon though as it will require a complete rewrite of most of the code. MoviePoster does support integrating with XBMC on the Pi though.




Thanks meyer64. Here is a log which hopefully has some indication of what's going on. I am continuing to run and log but thought I would provide this in the interim. Will provide info shortly on the other items mentioned.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/logfile.log


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23679892
> 
> 
> Thanks meyer64. Here is a log which hopefully has some indication of what's going on. I am continuing to run and log but thought I would provide this in the interim. Will provide info shortly on the other items mentioned.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/logfile.log



Out of curiosity, whats your interval timeout set to? Its pretty likely that you could run into issues if your interval timeout is too short compared to the autoplay trailer timeout.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Just wanted to thank you Meyer64 again for this awesome app! People that come to my Theater are so amazed by it. And the posters looks almost as good as the hardcopy posters on my 46inch LCD. I just have it triggered to turn on with a wall switch and its fine, my HTPC is just running the software in the background. Thanks again man!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23679954
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, whats your interval timeout set to? Its pretty likely that you could run into issues if your interval timeout is too short compared to the autoplay trailer timeout.



Thanks. What would be a good setting? I had it set to 10. Changed to 20 but no trailers played. Is there a setting for the player that could be affected?


Still logging to see if anything shows up.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23681833
> 
> 
> Thanks. What would be a good setting? I had it set to 10. Changed to 20 but no trailers played. Is there a setting for the player that could be affected?
> 
> 
> Still logging to see if anything shows up.



If i remember right, the auto play trailer timeout is set to 10 and the poster interval default is 30. these are good values, but you just need to make sure that the autoplay timeout is a fair amount less than the poster interval.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23681948
> 
> 
> If i remember right, the auto play trailer timeout is set to 10 and the poster interval default is 30. these are good values, but you just need to make sure that the autoplay timeout is a fair amount less than the poster interval.



Readjusted the settings and have been running for the past hour. Looks like that was the problem. Will continue to run to ensure all's well. Thanks.


----------



## eecyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23680665
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank you Meyer64 again for this awesome app! People that come to my Theater are so amazed by it. And the posters looks almost as good as the hardcopy posters on my 46inch LCD. I just have it triggered to turn on with a wall switch and its fine, my HTPC is just running the software in the background. Thanks again man!



Do LCD's normally automatically turn on when connected to power? Or did you have to do something special to get it to turn on with the wall switch?


----------



## ellisr63

Awesome!!! I just wish it would run on OpenElec/XBMC so I could run it off a USB stick and a NUC.


----------



## dukedallas2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eecyclone*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23682329
> 
> 
> Do LCD's normally automatically turn on when connected to power? Or did you have to do something special to get it to turn on with the wall switch?



I do not know but the one I bought does, i myself was pretty surprised it did it. I just left it on and plugged it into a switch connect socket and it worked, very convienent.


----------



## BCRSS

Just made a donation and here are few pictures of the finished poster.


----------



## meyer64

Very nice BCRSS! I love it! You did a great job. I especially like your theater logo. It adds a nice personal touch. Would you mind if I use your photos on the MoviePoster web page?


----------



## nebrunner

Would there be a way to make this work with a Chromecast? I'd love to add one of these outside my theater room but the only way I could make that work would be with something along the lines of Chromecast.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23694708
> 
> 
> Very nice BCRSS! I love it! You did a great job. I especially like your theater logo. It adds a nice personal touch. Would you mind if I use your photos on the MoviePoster web page?



You may use the pictures but you may want better ones, If so let me know and I can take some new ones.


----------



## eecyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/450#post_23694554
> 
> 
> Just made a donation and here are few pictures of the finished poster.



That looks great!! Any pictures of the side? How close to the wall were you able to get it?


----------



## BCRSS

Thanks guys.










From the front of the frame to the wall it is sitting 4.75 inches. I bought the cheapest mount that Wal-Mart had for 28.00 dollars and am not really happy with it yet. I will be tweaking it for a better fit. Seems pretty loose hanging on the wall. My frame for now just slips over the TV but I had made it to really close dimensions. Maybe 1/16 of room to play with all around. I should have given myself more after 4 coats of high gloss paint, it just barely makes it over the bezels of the TV.


I will take some other pictures and include a side view. I have to say it looks pretty cool sitting behind my concession stand. I have it positioned between my popcorn popper and hotdog steamer..


The finally resting place for it though will be in a door. I will place the outside frame in the door and cut an opening for the TV, then frame out the back of the TV to close it off. I am not in a big hurry for that project just yet but that is my goal.


----------



## eecyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23697822
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front of the frame to the wall it is sitting 4.75 inches. I bought the cheapest mount that Wal-Mart had for 28.00 dollars and am not really happy with it yet. I will be tweaking it for a better fit. Seems pretty loose hanging on the wall. My frame for now just slips over the TV but I had made it to really close dimensions. Maybe 1/16 of room to play with all around. I should have given myself more after 4 coats of high gloss paint, it just barely makes it over the bezels of the TV.
> 
> 
> I will take some other pictures and include a side view. I have to say it looks pretty cool sitting behind my concession stand. I have it positioned between my popcorn popper and hotdog steamer..
> 
> 
> The finally resting place for it though will be in a door. I will place the outside frame in the door and cut an opening for the TV, then frame out the back of the TV to close it off. I am not in a big hurry for that project just yet but that is my goal.



That is a good plan. I have considered cutting a hole in my drywall and reframing the wall like a window to flush mount the TV.


----------



## SeveredDime

I just started playing around with this and I must say you've done a pretty impressive job putting this together.


I do have one feature request. For those of us using a display inside of our theaters would it be possible to have the screen(s) fade to black from the Now Playing poster after a set period of time? I'm sure I could accomplish the same thing by creating a custom black poster and pausing, but I was thinking it would be cool to have it automated if it's not a lot of trouble.


Regards


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeveredDime*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23703459
> 
> 
> I just started playing around with this and I must say you've done a pretty impressive job putting this together.
> 
> 
> I do have one feature request. For those of us using a display inside of our theaters would it be possible to have the screen(s) fade to black from the Now Playing poster after a set period of time? I'm sure I could accomplish the same thing by creating a custom black poster and pausing, but I was thinking it would be cool to have it automated if it's not a lot of trouble.
> 
> 
> Regards



Sure, that should be fairly easy to do.


----------



## loma

Where there are available trailers, MP plays those trailers over the posters. Would it be possible to play intros over the custom posters?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23711262
> 
> 
> Where there are available trailers, MP plays those trailers over the posters. Would it be possible to play intros over the custom posters?



You could make/modify saved data in the cache to do this. Just make up a new folder in the cache/movies directory for your custom poster and an appropriate .nfo file for it. name the folder something like 'tt000000-Custom' then use an existing cached poster folder/nfo as a guide to the layout. the .nfo files are just xml and can be edited with a text editor like notepad. if you put a video file in your 'tt000000-Custom' folder ending in -trailer (ex: tt000000-Custom-trailer.mp4) that file will play as a trailer when your custom poster is shown. Hope that helps.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23713002
> 
> 
> You could make/modify saved data in the cache to do this. Just make up a new folder in the cache/movies directory for your custom poster and an appropriate .nfo file for it. name the folder something like 'tt000000-Custom' then use an existing cached poster folder/nfo as a guide to the layout. the .nfo files are just xml and can be edited with a text editor like notepad. if you put a video file in your 'tt000000-Custom' folder ending in -trailer (ex: tt000000-Custom-trailer.mp4) that file will play as a trailer when your custom poster is shown. Hope that helps.



Thanks meyer. That works.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23714563
> 
> 
> Thanks meyer. That works.



Have been playing with this. To test placed in custom list but only two of the four items in the list play each time. Is there something else I need to do?


I also noticed lots of empty folders under movies. Can these be deleted?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23716835
> 
> 
> Have been playing with this. To test placed in custom list but only two of the four items in the list play each time. Is there something else I need to do?
> 
> 
> I also noticed lots of empty folders under movies. Can these be deleted?



To be honest, I've only tested this method with a single custom poster, but as long as you have a fake imdbid in the nfo, it matches your folder name, and is unique, it should work fine. If created correctly, the program will load it just like any other poster that it cached on its own.


Yes, any empty movie folders in the cache/movies directory can be removed if you want to clean them up. It can happen that the data from themoviedb.org is incomplete so it cant be correctly cached at that time, resulting in either empty or incomplete cached movie data.


----------



## dabsabre

I'm sure this is a pretty dumb question but I'm just now getting into the HTPC thing as we're getting the house built and the LV appt is coming up. I wanted to run this display at the top of the stairs landing outside of my media room from a PC in the study. I'm going to have a dedicated wiring closet so was just going to run a pair of cat5e from the study to the wiring closet that the PC would connect to from the study using HDMI baluns. Then was going to run another pair of cat5e from the wall behind this display into the wiring closet and use the HDMI baluns to connect to the back of the TV. Then in the wiring closet I'd be able to tie the cat5e from the study into the cat5e from the poster display, right? If I wanted to hook the PC to the projector in the media room and run the movie poster app in the media room instead I'd make that switch in the wiring closet? Any reason to drop another cat5e behind the poster display for future networking needs?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabsabre*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23720643
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a pretty dumb question but I'm just now getting into the HTPC thing as we're getting the house built and the LV appt is coming up. I wanted to run this display at the top of the stairs landing outside of my media room from a PC in the study. I'm going to have a dedicated wiring closet so was just going to run a pair of cat5e from the study to the wiring closet that the PC would connect to from the study using HDMI baluns. Then was going to run another pair of cat5e from the wall behind this display into the wiring closet and use the HDMI baluns to connect to the back of the TV. Then in the wiring closet I'd be able to tie the cat5e from the study into the cat5e from the poster display, right? If I wanted to hook the PC to the projector in the media room and run the movie poster app in the media room instead I'd make that switch in the wiring closet? Any reason to drop another cat5e behind the poster display for future networking needs?



I think your plan will work. I don't have much experience with the HDMI baluns though. I know that people have better luck with some brands over others and I believe some of them work better with cat6. maybe someone else with more experience with these devices can give further advice.

Personally, I'd run another cat5e to your poster display location while your at it. Cat5 is cheap and one more cable shouldn't make your job too much harder. You could use it in the future if you want to automate control of the display using an IR blaster or a solution like my custom motion sensing hardware. You never know what ideas you might come up with.


----------



## loma

I am still having problems. Interval settings are 10/30. I have a custom poster under cache/custom and another custom poster set up under cache/movies with trailer as you advised. The main problems at present are that the custom poster with trailer does not play and trailers play over the custom poster (no posters for those trailers show) that is set up under cache/custom. I am using custom lists. Here is a log which I hope helps. Thanks.


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/log.txt


----------



## denass

I suppose a mini version could be done using computer monitors and they would be very thin and run cool


----------



## SeveredDime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denass*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23726935
> 
> 
> I suppose a mini version could be done using computer monitors and they would be very thin and run cool



I did all my playing around and testing on a 22" computer monitor, worked just fine and looked great. I would have used them as the final display but the wall I chose to mount it on is 24' long and the 22" just got lost on the wall.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23725825
> 
> 
> I am still having problems. Interval settings are 10/30. I have a custom poster under cache/custom and another custom poster set up under cache/movies with trailer as you advised. The main problems at present are that the custom poster with trailer does not play and trailers play over the custom poster (no posters for those trailers show) that is set up under cache/custom. I am using custom lists. Here is a log which I hope helps. Thanks.
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/log.txt



Unfortunately, I wasn't able to see anything out of the ordinary in the log. Did the 'trailer playing over the custom poster (no posters for those trailers show) ' issue happen when this log was captured? I'll set up a test case when I get home and try to replicate the issue. would you be able to send me a zip file with your custom poster in it?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23727331
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't able to see anything out of the ordinary in the log. Did the 'trailer playing over the custom poster (no posters for those trailers show) ' issue happen when this log was captured? I'll set up a test case when I get home and try to replicate the issue. would you be able to send me a zip file with your custom poster in it?



Thanks meyer. Yes,the log was on during the issue. Is the required zip file of the folder with the custom poster,nfo and custom trailer?


This is on Windows 8. I noticed that if I enter Custom Lists, click on that poster it will play. The issue of posters not showing but trailers playing still occurs.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23728441
> 
> 
> Thanks meyer. Yes,the log was on during the issue. Is the required zip file of the folder with the custom poster,nfo and custom trailer?
> 
> 
> This is on Windows 8. I noticed that if I enter Custom Lists, click on that poster it will play. The issue of posters not showing but trailers playing still occurs.



yes if you could send me a zip of the folder containing the poster, nfo and trailer it would be very helpful in resolving the issue. thanks.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23728550
> 
> 
> yes if you could send me a zip of the folder containing the poster, nfo and trailer it would be very helpful in resolving the issue. thanks.



https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/tt0000000-Welcome.zip


----------



## rmwilson

Just wanted to thank every one for all the great work and help ... wanted to share a few pictures of mine..


its flush mounted right into the wall - flush with dry wall and then trimmed out ..

photo 1.JPG 130k .JPG file
photo 2.JPG 115k .JPG file
photo 3.JPG 107k .JPG file
photo 4.JPG 81k .JPG file
photo 5.JPG 94k .JPG file


----------



## rmwilson

Sorry for second post decided to try and upload photos so they were visable right in thread.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23729029
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/tt0000000-Welcome.zip



meyer: did you have the time to check as yet?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23732955
> 
> 
> meyer: did you have the time to check as yet?



Looking at it now. I am able to replicate the problem, so that's progress. I'll let you know when i have found whats causing the problem. Its nothing overly obvious.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23733337
> 
> 
> Looking at it now. I am able to replicate the problem, so that's progress. I'll let you know when i have found whats causing the problem. Its nothing overly obvious.



Thanks very much.


----------



## eecyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmwilson*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23729915
> 
> 
> Sorry for second post decided to try and upload photos so they were visable right in thread.



That looks awesome! Great job! What size of TV did you use?


----------



## rmwilson

Its a Dynex Plasma - the screen size is 42" and the actual case is 48" - I had to leave some of the black case showing as I did not remove the plasma pannel from the factory case .. and as a result it could not b covered by the trim unless I used something much wider, and it looked worse with wide trim. The black case actually almost goes to the very outside edges of the white trim...( in other words behind the width of the trim....


p.s only used plasma because of how cheap it was to buy from the classifieds..


----------



## fallenangel1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmwilson*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23746021
> 
> 
> Its a Dynex Plasma - the screen size is 42" and the actual case is 48" - I had to leave some of the black case showing as I did not remove the plasma pannel from the factory case .. and as a result it could not b covered by the trim unless I used something much wider, and it looked worse with wide trim. The black case actually almost goes to the very outside edges of the white trim...( in other words behind the width of the trim....
> 
> 
> p.s only used plasma because of how cheap it was to buy from the classifieds..



Why did you choose to not remove it from the factory plastic casing?


----------



## rmwilson

It was not by design or choice... probally more over sight...


When I was framing the wall ( it was a completely unfinished basement) I left a whole for the TV exact measurements so it would fit snug after dry wall and taping .. and at that time I was under the impression trim will cover the black plastic casing no problem ... however what i did not relize is how much the TV ark'ed (bowed) in the middle as part of the case design - so thus t was not a perfect rectangle as I had originally framed it and thus if i brought the trim closer to the actual display panel then the black plastic case was visible on the outside of the trim - the inital thought was to have the plastic case fully covered, and this had no reason to remove it ... - it just did not work out that way .. however do keep in mind the back of the tv did meet my grinder and many chuncks are missing from the plastic case to make it fit because of the plug which is behind teh tv and a few other things that just came along during the install ...


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23733337
> 
> 
> Looking at it now. I am able to replicate the problem, so that's progress. I'll let you know when i have found whats causing the problem. Its nothing overly obvious.



meyer: Don't know if this makes a difference. I have the same set up on Windows 7 and Windows 8. So far all plays well on Windows 7 with intervals at 10/15. However on Windows 8 even with intervals at 10/30 no luck. Under custom lists regularly at poster Fast Five the trailer for that poster plays and then the following two trailers play on the Fast Five poster with no posters showing for those trailers.


Edit: It appears that it is not a specific poster as I deleted Fast Five and the same issue was repeated on the next poster. Could it be connected with the set up of the custom lists? Maybe if you could outline the process for me to follow, I could check that.


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/480#post_23713002
> 
> 
> You could make/modify saved data in the cache to do this. Just make up a new folder in the cache/movies directory for your custom poster and an appropriate .nfo file for it. name the folder something like 'tt000000-Custom' then use an existing cached poster folder/nfo as a guide to the layout. the .nfo files are just xml and can be edited with a text editor like notepad. if you put a video file in your 'tt000000-Custom' folder ending in -trailer (ex: tt000000-Custom-trailer.mp4) that file will play as a trailer when your custom poster is shown. Hope that helps.



I got this to work somewhat but my problem is that the trailer plays for ALL my posters. Even the user posters i have saved in an entirely different folder to display in intervals of 1. I only need it to play for the poster i assigned not all my other posters.

This is my set up below:

I made a "tt000000-custom" folder within C:\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache

My nfo is named tt000000.nfo

My movie file is called tt000000-movie-trailer.mp4

And the poster is called poster.jpg

and the nfo file reads:

 


Any idea why the trailer plays for ALL my posters instead of the single poster.jpg?

Thanks


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23789563
> 
> 
> I got this to work somewhat but my problem is that the trailer plays for ALL my posters. Even the user posters i have saved in an entirely different folder to display in intervals of 1. I only need it to play for the poster i assigned not all my other posters.
> 
> This is my set up below:
> 
> I made a "tt000000-custom" folder within C:\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache
> 
> My nfo is named tt000000.nfo
> 
> My movie file is called tt000000-movie-trailer.mp4
> 
> And the poster is called poster.jpg
> 
> and the nfo file reads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why the trailer plays for ALL my posters instead of the single poster.jpg?
> 
> Thanks



Youre saying the same trailer plays for each and every poster you have? That's very odd. I'd really like to see a log file for the time frame this happens in.


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23790023
> 
> 
> Youre saying the same trailer plays for each and every poster you have? That's very odd. I'd really like to see a log file for the time frame this happens in.



it plays for the poster in my favorates which is just 1 AND all the posters in my user posters which is on a completely different location (my desktop).


How do i get a log for ya? i'll be happy to post it


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23790023
> 
> 
> Youre saying the same trailer plays for each and every poster you have? That's very odd. I'd really like to see a log file for the time frame this happens in.


There a way to get tv show


Maybe im missing a step or doing something wrong.

Can you possibly show a step by step example of assigning your own movie to a custom poster?


----------



## abshole

Love this idea. Wish it could run on the Pi though. Trying to look for something that is a combination of a movie poster and media browser (view your library, see the description, play it, and then display the movies poster)


----------



## Simon2150

Can someone post a video of how their movie poster works? This is too cool...


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Simon2150*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23821143
> 
> 
> Can someone post a video of how their movie poster works? This is too cool...




from Iphone sorry


----------



## Simon2150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23821887
> 
> 
> from Iphone sorry


Very cool!


----------



## linkseo

Anyway to include tv shows also? Breaking Bad, Walking dead etc?


----------



## ScAndal

I'm thinking about building a similar application for either the raspberry pi or the google chromecast.


I'll build a new thread when I have a few more details.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23823502
> 
> 
> Anyway to include tv shows also? Breaking Bad, Walking dead etc?



I apologize for not responding sooner. Things have been pretty crazy at work. MoviePoster will show posters for tv shows for the 'Now Playing' posters as long as the artwork in in your XBMC library. As of Version 1.0.1.6 there isnt any support for caching TV show posters or downloading from an online source, unless it happens to be on themoviedb.org. However, I do have plans to add support for tv shows in the future. In the meantime, if you want to manually save posters and metadata, thats very possible to do, although not necessarily all that straight forward if your not computer savvy. In the MoviePoster folder there is a Cache folder, within that a Movies folder. There you will find folders containing the data for all the posters that have been downloaded. Use one of these as a template to create a poster file for anything you want. the .nfo files can be edited with a text editor like notepad, they are xml formatted. be sure to change the imdbid to so the program can distinguish your poster (ex: tt0903747-Breaking Bad)

I am aware of a bug in the current release causing trailer autoplay and some metadata displaying incorrectly for user created posters like this. If you run into problems, they will likely be resolved in the next release.


----------



## donjuanwater

I remember a few years ago when I first came across the idea of using a flat screen TV as a virtual movie poster display so that you can change the movie poster displayed dynamically, whenever you want, mostly to display what is the next movie you are going to plan on watching!!!!! It doesn't get any closer to the real movie theater experience than that. At the time it was a mystery and there were only one or two postings (yes, you read that right, NOT threads, just simply nothing more than two POSTINGS about how to do it).....than just last week I was googling Flat Screen TV as a Movie Poster to see if anything else comes up and then POW!!!!!!! Out of nowhere is Meyer64 with his custom software build to make it easier to change the movie poster images AND it downloads the Movie Posters and changes them automatically......I said to myself that this cannot be real......it's too magical to my eyes, but low and behold he did it and I can't tell you how ecstatic I am over this. I can't tell you how inspired I am now to work harder on making my potential home theater dream a reality. I don't even own a home yet. I now have a new motivation to just build my theater (and now I absolutely must have a lobby because of The Movie Poster App), and just simply for the reason of building it AROUND my multiple flat screen TV's with The Movie Poster App of course running the whole game....I can't sleep I'm so excited over this. Thank you meyer64 from all of us for taking the time and effort to respond to our posts, questions, troubleshooting, problems, requests, crazy opinions,







, somewhat ignorance of technical knowledge leading us to pester you with questions that probably seem like even a five year old would know how to fix the problems we are having







. I will definitely be building my Virtual Poster Display and donating at that time as well..


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donjuanwater*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23835794
> 
> 
> I remember a few years ago when I first came across the idea of using a flat screen TV as a virtual movie poster display so that you can change the movie poster displayed dynamically, whenever you want, mostly to display what is the next movie you are going to plan on watching!!!!! It doesn't get any closer to the real movie theater experience than that. At the time it was a mystery and there were only one or two postings (yes, you read that right, NOT threads, just simply nothing more than two POSTINGS about how to do it).....than just last week I was googling Flat Screen TV as a Movie Poster to see if anything else comes up and then POW!!!!!!! Out of nowhere is Meyer64 with his custom software build to make it easier to change the movie poster images AND it downloads the Movie Posters and changes them automatically......I said to myself that this cannot be real......it's too magical to my eyes, but low and behold he did it and I can't tell you how ecstatic I am over this. I can't tell you how inspired I am now to work harder on making my potential home theater dream a reality. I don't even own a home yet. I now have a new motivation to just build my theater (and now I absolutely must have a lobby because of The Movie Poster App), and just simply for the reason of building it AROUND my multiple flat screen TV's with The Movie Poster App of course running the whole game....I can't sleep I'm so excited over this. Thank you meyer64 from all of us for taking the time and effort to respond to our posts, questions, troubleshooting, problems, requests, crazy opinions,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , somewhat ignorance of technical knowledge leading us to pester you with questions that probably seem like even a five year old would know how to fix the problems we are having
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will definitely be building my Virtual Poster Display and donating at that time as well..



I glad that your happy with it! Its really a fantastic feeling to know that so many people are using an application that I created. I love hearing about all the progress everyone has made with their projects. Seeing pictures of my software running on custom installations is great, so be sure to post pics!


That said I know there hasn't been a new release in a while, but I had a couple days to work on some ideas that I had that will probably all be rolled into the next version (just to make you all more anxious):


1.0.1.7 will have support for:

-Showtimes - special banner views displaying showtimes for movies you'll be playing soon. - currently, up to 3 showtimes can be shown at a time with banners and logo images.

-option to dim the display when 'now playing' posters are shown. - this can be nice for users with the poster screen in their theater room.

-configurable auto purging of old posters.

-special media flag images for 3D movies.

-Game Posters (search and download is done), .....and I got this crazy idea in my head to hook into xbox live or Freestyle dash for you JTAG/RGH users to show the poster for the game your playing, gamerscore, etc,. and guess what! Its actually possible to do. i have functioning proof of concept code running now. I just need to tidy it up and integrate it with the rest of the application. I'm not sure if PSN lets you see what people are playing by user id, I don't have a PS3, but plan on getting a PS4 so I'll look into it.










In progress features:

Support for TV show posters - should be done for the next release, but haven't done much on it yet.

Live feeds of sports scores with team posters. - still in very early stages, starting with NFL, but NBA and MLB should be an easy extension if it works.


----------



## eecyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23835935
> 
> 
> I glad that your happy with it! Its really a fantastic feeling to know that so many people are using an application that I created. I love hearing about all the progress everyone has made with their projects. Seeing pictures of my software running on custom installations is great, so be sure to post pics!
> 
> 
> That said I know there hasn't been a new release in a while, but I had a couple days to work on some ideas that I had that will probably all be rolled into the next version (just to make you all more anxious):
> 
> 
> 1.0.1.7 will have support for:
> 
> -Showtimes - special banner views displaying showtimes for movies you'll be playing soon. - currently, up to 3 showtimes can be shown at a time with banners and logo images.
> 
> -option to dim the display when 'now playing' posters are shown. - this can be nice for users with the poster screen in their theater room.
> 
> -configurable auto purging of old posters.
> 
> -special media flag images for 3D movies.
> 
> -Game Posters (search and download is done), .....and I got this crazy idea in my head to hook into xbox live or Freestyle dash for you JTAG/RGH users to show the poster for the game your playing, gamerscore, etc,. and guess what! Its actually possible to do. i have functioning proof of concept code running now. I just need to tidy it up and integrate it with the rest of the application. I'm not sure if PSN lets you see what people are playing by user id, I don't have a PS3, but plan on getting a PS4 so I'll look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In progress features:
> 
> Support for TV show posters - should be done for the next release, but haven't done much on it yet.
> 
> Live feeds of sports scores with team posters. - still in very early stages, starting with NFL, but NBA and MLB should be an easy extension if it works.



That will be awesome! Game posters for xbox live is a great idea. Could also show posters for recently played games (if that information is available, don't know what all you can see from the internet) I also can't wait for live feeds of sports scores. NFL and NCAA football would be the most used for me at this time, but NCAA basketball and NBA would also be cool this winter and spring. Does ESPN or another sports website have information that you can access? I have considered running an android emulator full screen on game days with the ESPN scorecenter app displaying the scores of all of the games going on, but this would be even better if it can change over without touching the computer mouse!!


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eecyclone*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23838067
> 
> 
> That will be awesome! Game posters for xbox live is a great idea. Could also show posters for recently played games (if that information is available, don't know what all you can see from the internet) I also can't wait for live feeds of sports scores. NFL and NCAA football would be the most used for me at this time, but NCAA basketball and NBA would also be cool this winter and spring. Does ESPN or another sports website have information that you can access? I have considered running an android emulator full screen on game days with the ESPN scorecenter app displaying the scores of all of the games going on, but this would be even better if it can change over without touching the computer mouse!!


Yes, I'm playing with pulling info from ESPN. There does seem to be a delay in the data feed though, so its not quite real time.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23835935
> 
> 
> 1.0.1.7 will have support for:
> 
> -Showtimes - special banner views displaying showtimes for movies you'll be playing soon. - currently, up to 3 showtimes can be shown at a time with banners and logo images.



Wondering if the "Showtimes" will work with the "Cinema Experience" add on when you cue multiple movies?


----------



## SeveredDime

I've had a recent issue with the the program not returning to regular poster rotation from the "Now Playing" poster once the movie is complete. It will hang on the Now Playing poster until I restart the program. This also happens when I watch a TV show, the program hangs on which ever post happens to be on the screen when I launch the show.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23839220
> 
> 
> Wondering if the "Showtimes" will work with the "Cinema Experience" add on when you cue multiple movies?



I hadn't thought of that. But its an interesting Idea. The way it works now is that you can add movies to the showtime list and add whatever text you want to be overlayed on the Images via the web remote., ex: "9:30 pm" / "Tonight" / "Tomorrow" / "This weekend" / whatever you want.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeveredDime*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23839451
> 
> 
> I've had a recent issue with the the program not returning to regular poster rotation from the "Now Playing" poster once the movie is complete. It will hang on the Now Playing poster until I restart the program. This also happens when I watch a TV show, the program hangs on which ever post happens to be on the screen when I launch the show.



I believe it only happens if you let the movie play to the end without stopping it. If you stop the movie prior to the end of the file it should avoid the issue. This will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## SeveredDime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23839858
> 
> 
> I believe it only happens if you let the movie play to the end without stopping it. If you stop the movie prior to the end of the file it should avoid the issue. This will be fixed in the next release.



I did some testing tonight it seems to hang no matter where I stop the movie.


I'll wait for the next update. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Lunatixz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23835935
> 
> 
> [quote name="donjuanwater" url="/t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23835794"]I remember a few years ago when I first came across the idea of using a flat screen TV as a virtual movie poster display so that you can change the movie poster displayed dynamically, whenever you want, mostly to display what is the next movie you are going to plan on watching!!!!! It doesn't get any closer to the real movie theater experience than that. At the time it was a mystery and there were only one or two postings (yes, you read that right, NOT threads, just simply nothing more than two POSTINGS about how to do it).....than just last week I was googling Flat Screen TV as a Movie Poster to see if anything else comes up and then POW!!!!!!! Out of nowhere is Meyer64 with his custom software build to make it easier to change the movie poster images AND it downloads the Movie Posters and changes them automatically......I said to myself that this cannot be real......it's too magical to my eyes, but low and behold he did it and I can't tell you how ecstatic I am over this. I can't tell you how inspired I am now to work harder on making my potential home theater dream a reality. I don't even own a home yet. I now have a new motivation to just build my theater (and now I absolutely must have a lobby because of The Movie Poster App), and just simply for the reason of building it AROUND my multiple flat screen TV's with The Movie Poster App of course running the whole game....I can't sleep I'm so excited over this. Thank you meyer64 from all of us for taking the time and effort to respond to our posts, questions, troubleshooting, problems, requests, crazy opinions, , somewhat ignorance of technical knowledge leading us to pester you with questions that probably seem like even a five year old would know how to fix the problems we are having . I will definitely be building my Virtual Poster Display and donating at that time as well..


I glad that your happy with it! Its really a fantastic feeling to know that so many people are using an application that I created. I love hearing about all the progress everyone has made with their projects. Seeing pictures of my software running on custom installations is great, so be sure to post pics!That said I know there hasn't been a new release in a while, but I had a couple days to work on some ideas that I had that will probably all be rolled into the next version (just to make you all more anxious):1.0.1.7 will have support for:-Showtimes - special banner views displaying showtimes for movies you'll be playing soon. - currently, up to 3 showtimes can be shown at a time with banners and logo images. -option to dim the display when 'now playing' posters are shown. - this can be nice for users with the poster screen in their theater room. -configurable auto purging of old posters. -special media flag images for 3D movies. -Game Posters (search and download is done), .....and I got this crazy idea in my head to hook into xbox live or Freestyle dash for you JTAG/RGH users to show the poster for the game your playing, gamerscore, etc,. and guess what! Its actually possible to do. i have functioning proof of concept code running now. I just need to tidy it up and integrate it with the rest of the application. I'm not sure if PSN lets you see what people are playing by user id, I don't have a PS3, but plan on getting a PS4 so I'll look into it. In progress features:Support for TV show posters - should be done for the next release, but haven't done much on it yet. Live feeds of sports scores with team posters. - still in very early stages, starting with NFL, but NBA and MLB should be an easy extension if it works.
[/QUOTE]


Why limit Xbox to jtag mods... You should use Microsoft's online API.. Which can access through username what is being played.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lunatixz

To clarify ms doesn't have a direct API but their are many project available such as
http://davidwalsh.name/xbox-api 
https://xboxapi.com 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## meyer64

Yes. Im sorry if it wasnt clear. I absolutely plan to support both jtag by leveraging the freestyle dash 3 webui plugin (since they probably don't connect to live) as well as through Xbox live by gamer tag for non modified boxes. I have been using xboxapi.com for my testing.


----------



## docevil

Wow Meyer, I just stumbled on this a few days ago and I am blown away! Fantastic work, I downloaded and donated as soon as I saw it!


I really love your concept for the showtime listing that you previewed not long ago, brilliant, can't wait!
 


Now, I'm good with hardware but I am definitely not a programmer and I am trying to figure out how to bend things to my own setup... I generally run movies and seasons off of a Blu-ray player but I really like the things that you skim from XBMC like the studio, sound format, aspect ratio, etc

(BTW, is that bar under the start time a progress bar that moves across the frame? Epic!)
 


I'm wondering, is there a way to build those into the poster being displayed without it being skimmed from XBMC? I can see how to customize some of the things, in the themes directory I see how you can set your own font and font colour (although I haven't figured out what 'start label' and 'end label' are for yet) and in the poster NFO file I see that there are labels for the mpaa rating, taglines, etc but I don't see where I would input some of the other tags or how it should be formated...


I also have some feature suggestions that you may (or may not lol) ponder over... I'm not a programmer so I have no idea how difficult they would be or if even possible without a major rewrite but here is kind of what I am imagining...


I would love it if I could have it default with coming soon posters but then have it scheduled so that at a certain time it would switch to show the showtime poster that you previewed and then at another later scheduled time it would display the now playing poster so basically I could schedule events for the upcoming evening.


Or maybe the showtime poster could change to display the top poster as now playing while displaying the upcoming showtimes below.


I would also think there would be quite a bit of value in setting up an FAQ section on your website. I read through this whole forum thread and there is a lot of good information in here but it's quite a slog reading through the 18 pages of comments (and growing). I also think it would probably save you some time in the long run since I saw some similar issues come up a couple of times with basically the same solutions. Also add in some tutorials that explains how the software works. It makes sense after you play with it for a while but not everything is intuitive. Another tutorial could be something like 'how to build your own welcome screen' or 'how to create custom banners' etc.


And finally, maybe a themes section where people can upload custom themes that they created. Let the community do some of the lifting for you and you may be surprised at the creative things they come up with.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docevil*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23848848
> 
> 
> Wow Meyer, I just stumbled on this a few days ago and I am blown away! Fantastic work, I downloaded and donated as soon as I saw it!
> 
> 
> I really love your concept for the showtime listing that you previewed not long ago, brilliant, can't wait!



Thanks! I like it too. that's an actual screenshot of the feature working. I still need to build in some fall backs so that there is something displayed when the backdrop artwork isnt available, but showtimes is pretty much a complete feature in my dev build.


> Quote:
> Now, I'm good with hardware but I am definitely not a programmer and I am trying to figure out how to bend things to my own setup... I generally run movies and seasons off of a Blu-ray player but I really like the things that you skim from XBMC like the studio, sound format, aspect ratio, etc
> 
> (BTW, is that bar under the start time a progress bar that moves across the frame? Epic!)



Yes, it is a progress bar for the movie playback.


> Quote:
> I'm wondering, is there a way to build those into the poster being displayed without it being skimmed from XBMC? I can see how to customize some of the things, in the themes directory I see how you can set your own font and font colour (although I haven't figured out what 'start label' and 'end label' are for yet) and in the poster NFO file I see that there are labels for the mpaa rating, taglines, etc but I don't see where I would input some of the other tags or how it should be formated...



XBMC and other media players like MediaBrowser provide interfaces for gathering information about the media being played. Bluray players, not so much. It wouldnt be much trouble to allow those tags to be defined in the .nfo. but for my purposes, I just wanted the live media info from xbmc. I'll add resolution and audio formats sometime when I'm bored for a few min









I actually had a thought the other day, to allow for 'default media flags' so that when a poster for a 'coming soon' movie is shown, you can for example still have the 'DTS-HD' and '1080p' flags applied by default to any movie that doesn't have those defined. This could carry over into 'now playing' movies too if desired.


> Quote:
> I also have some feature suggestions that you may (or may not lol) ponder over... I'm not a programmer so I have no idea how difficult they would be or if even possible without a major rewrite but here is kind of what I am imagining...
> 
> 
> I would love it if I could have it default with coming soon posters but then have it scheduled so that at a certain time it would switch to show the showtime poster that you previewed and then at another later scheduled time it would display the now playing poster so basically I could schedule events for the upcoming evening.
> 
> 
> Or maybe the showtime poster could change to display the top poster as now playing while displaying the upcoming showtimes below.


A scheduler is something I've had in the back of my mind for a while. Actually it was part of the reason I decided to add EventGhost integration. My thought was that even though a scheduler isn't built in, if you want to get fancy, you can use EventGhost to trigger any poster or function to show at any desired time. I would still like to add native scheduling functionality, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I keep getting so many other idea to tinker with









> Quote:
> I would also think there would be quite a bit of value in setting up an FAQ section on your website. I read through this whole forum thread and there is a lot of good information in here but it's quite a slog reading through the 18 pages of comments (and growing). I also think it would probably save you some time in the long run since I saw some similar issues come up a couple of times with basically the same solutions. Also add in some tutorials that explains how the software works. It makes sense after you play with it for a while but not everything is intuitive. Another tutorial could be something like 'how to build your own welcome screen' or 'how to create custom banners' etc.
> 
> 
> And finally, maybe a themes section where people can upload custom themes that they created. Let the community do some of the lifting for you and you may be surprised at the creative things they come up with.



I wholeheartedly agree. Its been on my to do list for quite some time.


I have held off on supplying too much official info about the themes since its still evolving. Theme support wasn't anything I planned on when I started this project. I would be happy to post any user created themes on the web site. I just can't promise that they will remain compatible without modification down the road.


Thanks for all your comments, suggestions, and support. I do appreciate it!


----------



## ragedogg69

Just donated.


Love it. Only issue I have, is when the trailers are played they seem to be a bit laggy or choppy. Options unclicked for download help only a little. I am going to see if there are drivers for my laptop. I am not sure if the laggyness is caused my the Cinema Experience on my XBMC. It loads a lot of intros and trailers, I am not sure if that causes a hiccup in MoviePoster. Normally, I have noticed the trailers are just a bit choppy. Lowest quality setting of course. If I jump into Cache, the trailers play just fine. No choppyness. Weird.


I figure a lot of people know this, but if you dont; Bestbuy.com has your local stores "clearance and open box" items. So far, I found both a Clearanced 40" 120htz 1080p LED LCD and a 47" 1080p Open box Lcd doing this. $250 Just do store pickup.


----------



## docevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23851407
> 
> 
> I'll add resolution and audio formats sometime when I'm bored for a few min



Awesome!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23851407
> 
> 
> A scheduler is something I've had in the back of my mind for a while. Actually it was part of the reason I decided to add EventGhost integration. My thought was that even though a scheduler isn't built in, if you want to get fancy, you can use EventGhost to trigger any poster or function to show at any desired time. I would still like to add native scheduling functionality, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I keep getting so many other idea to tinker with



I haven't had a chance to sit down with EventGhost yet but it does look as though you could use it to trigger just about anything you want. I'm still a little ways off on my build (coming up on drywalling) so I haven't been too bullish on figuring out all the intricacies of the software yet













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/510#post_23851407
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your comments, suggestions, and support. I do appreciate it!



Just to be clear, if MoviePoster didn't change at all from the way it is now I would be happy so any other features and refinement are definitely in the 'bonus!' category


----------



## Lunatixz

For your upcoming "showtime banner" display... Will it read from XBMC's playlist queue? how will it know what is upcoming?


----------



## meyer64

The showtimes list is managed using the Web remote. You pick the movies you want displayed and enter your own showtime text. The text can be anything like a specific time, day, whatever. It currently has no actual sense of time, the times entered are only used for display.


----------



## Lunatixz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23887752
> 
> 
> The showtimes list is managed using the Web remote. You pick the movies you want displayed and enter your own showtime text. The text can be anything like a specific time, day, whatever. It currently has no actual sense of time, the times entered are only used for display.



Might i suggest using xbmc's playlist queue. It has all relevant info so no user input is needed.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragedogg69

Why not both?


----------



## meyer64

Long hours at work have taken away a lot of my free time to work on MoviePoster. Rest assured, I will continue to make updates, just not as quickly as I would like. I know many of you would like see the the new features and improvements I've been working on, so I am posting a 'Preview' build available for download at http://movieposterapp.com/ Some features are incomplete and I'm sure there are bugs, but it will at least give you all something new to play with.


----------



## ragedogg69

Wanted to share my work in progress. Planning on building a box with some scrap plywood, then covering it with some molding and painting it black to match the other posters. My wife is a Disney nut, so she painted the "Page Theater" in Disney font above the entry door to the theater. Since this would be outside with it, I decided to violate some copyrights and made a mock 1990's Disney logo for the opening welcome screen. My paint.net skills would not allow me to make the modern 3D one.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragedogg69*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23899631
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my work in progress. Planning on building a box with some scrap plywood, then covering it with some molding and painting it black to match the other posters. My wife is a Disney nut, so she painted the "Page Theater" in Disney font above the entry door to the theater. Since this would be outside with it, I decided to violate some copyrights and made a mock 1990's Disney logo for the opening welcome screen. My paint.net skills would not allow me to make the modern 3D one.



Looking Good! What size screen did you use?


----------



## ragedogg69

47" 1080p Insignia. I could not justify spending a lot on this project. I used my wifes former laptop that I spilled a drink on the keyboard. A $14 portrait wall mount from monoprice and the TV was an open box at Best Buy for $250. Like I said before, Best Buy store locator has an open box and clearance section. I strongly recommend looking there for deals on flat screens. I could not justify spending a ton on this project. That clearance section is a good way to do it.


----------



## fierce_gt

is there a FAQ or tutorial, or any support for this program? i'm having tons of issues and I don't want to waste everybody's time, but I can't find anything.


I guess the first step, I can't open the webcontrol. it just hangs and never, ever loads...


then i'll worry about how to use the posters I already have instead of getting random ones for movies I don't have










a reboot and chrome seemed to fix my first problem. so, wondering if there is a way to either use the posters that I already have(I use media center master to automatically grab posters and metadata) or if there is some other way to get posters/trailers automatically for only the movies I have.


unfortunately, the lcd I had lieing around isn't getting recognized by my PC, yet another problem(but nothing to do with the program) so I've been unable to test it out as an extended monitor running in the background. i'm also wondering though, if there is a way to get the audio for trailers to that 'extended monitor' directly? that might be a hardware limitation, but i'm curious if anybody has managed this and if so how? naturally the appeal to all of these dies pretty quickly as the costs go up. i'm not sure I want to buy a new tv, let alone build a dedicated little PC to run it too. might be limited to no audio(and thus no trailers), which is still pretty cool by itself.


----------



## ragedogg69

For those in the area: Frys is having a Toshiba TV blowout for in store purchases today only: http://www.frys.com/search?plusearch=7576676%207576686%207576696%207576716%207576776%207576786&site11_SAT&date=110213 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23901410
> 
> 
> 
> so, wondering if there is a way to either use the posters that I already have(I use media center master to automatically grab posters and metadata) or if there is some other way to get posters/trailers automatically for only the movies I have.


In the settings you can tell the program where to find your own posters. Right click to access it in the program.


> Quote:
> unfortunately, the lcd I had lieing around isn't getting recognized by my PC, yet another problem(but nothing to do with the program) so I've been unable to test it out as an extended monitor running in the background. i'm also wondering though, if there is a way to get the audio for trailers to that 'extended monitor' directly? that might be a hardware limitation, but i'm curious if anybody has managed this and if so how? naturally the appeal to all of these dies pretty quickly as the costs go up. i'm not sure I want to buy a new tv, let alone build a dedicated little PC to run it too. might be limited to no audio(and thus no trailers), which is still pretty cool by itself.



Need more info. How do you have the LCD connected? HDMI, DVI VGA? This matters when coming for sound. What is your operating system?


----------



## fierce_gt

cool. i'll check that out to see if I can get it working automatically. i'm at a crossroads with the project, whether I want to spend money and get a tv specifically for this, or not spend money and 'make it work' with what I have lieing around. I was unable to get the extra lcd I had lieing around to connect to my htpc, but got it to connect to my zbox in my bedroom. i'm tinkering with that right now, so see if that's going to be a viable option


so if I spend money and get a new display, it'll be hooked up as an extended monitor via DVI from my htpc. the htpc currently transmits audio via hdmi to my receiver. it also has outputs for digital out and composite audio but I highly doubt it supports simultaneous use


if I end up using the zbox, i'll treat it more like a dedicated source for the posters. I rarely use it in my bedroom anymore due to the cable company being Nazis and not allowing anything other then their cable boxes to decode the signal. so no more pvr on the htpc, and networking it to everywhere in the house. i'm forced to use a pvr in the bedroom from the cable company. anyway, if that's the case, i'll just set it up via hdmi and send the audio right to the tv and let it handle the audio normally.


it's definitely a super cool program and I love its potential. I just wish the hardware to actually use it wasn't so annoyingly expensive. I feel like a dedicated pc for this purpose only would cost like 50bux, and a simple low quality display could be 100 or less. but i'm forced to look at stuff that's way overkill since what I already have doesn't seem to play nicely together.







i'm at the point where i'm looking around the house to see what 'needs to be upgrade' so I can use that tv or pc for this after its replaced, haha.


----------



## meyer64

Actually, movieposter does have support for selecting any available audio output device. So you can have your xbmc audio going out over hdmi and movieposter using an analog or optical output.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23903807
> 
> 
> Actually, movieposter does have support for selecting any available audio output device. So you can have your xbmc audio going out over hdmi and movieposter using an analog or optical output.



I saw the option in the settings menu, but I assumed it would be hardware dependent as well no? guess i'll have to break out the old rca cables and test it out.


again, sweet program, i'm just starting to get into it, and i'm basically running a 'trial period' to see if I want to go all in and get a new display as well. I managed to get it to run over vga to an old lcd and it's pretty impressive as is. the only thing I have left to figure out to make it perfect is how to sync up poster/trailer downloads with my media list as i'm not using xbmc. certainly not a big deal to manually update it whenever I get a new movie, I only have the most recent 10 or so cycling through anyway, but it would be unreal if I could set it to watch say my 'recently added' folder and mirror whatever movies are in that. I don't think the naming system works though, and I need to maintain that to work with media browser.


on a side note, small LCD's with the built in dvd players stand on their sides very well, haha...


















this should do until I decide how I want to proceed


Much thanks for your work


----------



## ragedogg69

Meyer, quick question. I know you designed this to set up favorite lists, but I notice that there is quite a bit of repeating of poster despite hundreds in Cache. Any way I can solve that?


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragedogg69*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23904562
> 
> 
> Meyer, quick question. I know you designed this to set up favorite lists, but I notice that there is quite a bit of repeating of poster despite hundreds in Cache. Any way I can solve that?



it would be pretty cool if you could assign 'priority' ratings to your movies. give the option so that maybe your favourites get played more often on purpose


is there a way to change the 'coming soon' title at the top? all the movies i'm displaying are already here, i'd like to change it to 'New arrivals" or "now showing", something like that. right now I've just renamed the 'now showing' gif as 'coming soon' so that it shows up for my posters, but it doesn't seem to work with other gifs I've tried


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23895499
> 
> 
> Long hours at work have taken away a lot of my free time to work on MoviePoster. Rest assured, I will continue to make updates, just not as quickly as I would like. I know many of you would like see the the new features and improvements I've been working on, so I am posting a 'Preview' build available for download at http://movieposterapp.com/ Some features are incomplete and I'm sure there are bugs, but it will at least give you all something new to play with.



Downloaded your preview version and will not run. Continue to get errors but no biggie the stable works good.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragedogg69*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23904562
> 
> 
> Meyer, quick question. I know you designed this to set up favorite lists, but I notice that there is quite a bit of repeating of poster despite hundreds in Cache. Any way I can solve that?



I've noticed that at times too. Its just never bothered me enough to look into it since I use custom lists most of the time. There are a couple reasons that some posters could be displayed more frequently though. If a particular movie happens to be in the 'TopRated', 'Upcoming', and 'Popular' categories on TMDB, then that movie could get added to the display queue three times, where others might only get added once. I added code this morning to check if a movie is already in the display queue before adding it, so there should be no duplicates like that. In the current release, the only way to 'fix' this behavior would be to uncheck some of the TMDB categories.


Another case that could cause posters to load more frequently is when MoviePoster is in the process of retrieving the list of movies from TMDB. By default, during this time, it picks movies from the cache at random. It is possible that it can randomly pick some posters more frequently than others. I'll add code to check if a randomly selected poster has been displayed recently to resolve this also.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23904874
> 
> 
> it would be pretty cool if you could assign 'priority' ratings to your movies. give the option so that maybe your favourites get played more often on purpose
> 
> 
> is there a way to change the 'coming soon' title at the top? all the movies i'm displaying are already here, i'd like to change it to 'New arrivals" or "now showing", something like that. right now I've just renamed the 'now showing' gif as 'coming soon' so that it shows up for my posters, but it doesn't seem to work with other gifs I've tried



It would be possible to add a rating system. Maybe like a 5 star range or something.


Yes, you can change the banners by modifying the Theme files. the banners are stored under MoviePoster/Images/Themes/ThemeName/Banners as you have discovered. They are actually png files. As long as you keep the file names the same, you can change them to display anything you like. I do have some code in place to allow you to specify custom banners in the .nfo file, but that isn't finished yet.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23905700
> 
> 
> Downloaded your preview version and will not run. Continue to get errors but no biggie the stable works good.


Did you try to copy the Preview files into an existing installation or did you start from scratch? Some of the files have moved so if they aren't where the program expects it wont run properly. If you want to carry over posters from a previous install, I'd recommend just copying the Cache/Movies folder and your .lic file (registration) from your old install to the new one. Some of the other files are now located in a System folder, if that folder is not present the program wont run.


----------



## loma

meyer: Downloaded the Preview. It stops at the Custom poster and a black image flashes where a trailer normally plays for the movie posters. Attached is the log.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/logfile.log


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23905889
> 
> 
> It would be possible to add a rating system. Maybe like a 5 star range or something.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can change the banners by modifying the Theme files. the banners are stored under MoviePoster/Images/Themes/ThemeName/Banners as you have discovered. They are actually png files. As long as you keep the file names the same, you can change them to display anything you like. I do have some code in place to allow you to specify custom banners in the .nfo file, but that isn't finished yet.



yeah, the 5 star rating thing is exactly what I was thinking. maybe default everything to 3 stars, so if ppl don't want to mess with it, they don't have to. and you can make your favourite movies/trailers/etc 4 or 5 stars, or if there's one trailer that's just super long or you don't like the movie as much you can go with 1 or 2 stars. you could even steal a trick from iTunes and maybe automatically put the 4 and 5 star rated movies into the 'favourites' folder?


that explains why the gifs weren't working, derp. I just assumed they were gifs without even checking. i'm pretty content having just renamed the files so that 'now playing' comes up all the time. I made myself a new load screen as well, but haven't gotten too ambitious yet.


checked out the audio today, and i'm amazed, even the teeny little zbox with onboard audio has no problem doing simultaneous audio. got the digital audio out going to my receiver, and the headphone/speaker audio out going to my poster display.


i'm seriously running out of things to even wish for, let alone complain about, haha. Great job! can't wait to see what you have coming next







the custom banners sounds great, then you could run "now showing" and "coming soon" in the same rotation and have the headings actually relate to each movie.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23905909
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try to copy the Preview files into an existing installation or did you start from scratch? Some of the files have moved so if they aren't where the program expects it wont run properly. If you want to carry over posters from a previous install, I'd recommend just copying the Cache/Movies folder and your .lic file (registration) from your old install to the new one. Some of the other files are now located in a System folder, if that folder is not present the program wont run.



I tried both (copied preview into old and copied .lic into new) but didn't have time to see what the problem was for sure. Might have some extra time this week to look at it closer.


----------



## ragedogg69

What is the best way to make an nfo file for it to fetch a trailer for your own poster? I have a good dozen motion posters, but only have a Wolverine poster that is already downloaded and it loads the motion poster with the trailer and looks great. Is there anyway to make the app get specific posters and trailers?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragedogg69*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23913612
> 
> 
> What is the best way to make an nfo file for it to fetch a trailer for your own poster? I have a good dozen motion posters, but only have a Wolverine poster that is already downloaded and it loads the motion poster with the trailer and looks great. Is there anyway to make the app get specific posters and trailers?




If you want a trailer other than what is automatically downloaded or for a custom poster you have created, you can download the video yourself and put in in the cached folder for the poster. Most common video formats are supported. As long as the file name ends in -trailer (ex: Avatar-trailer.mp4) it will be loaded. When a local trailer is available, the trailer data in the .nfo is ignored, so you don't need to worry about changing it.


You can change the poster for a particular movie using the web remote. If you click on the options button on the right side of a poster in the list you will be able to choose an alternate poster for that title.


You can also search for and add posters using the web remote. On the cache page, there is a little blue + icon in the top right corner. Click that to open the search page.


----------



## ragedogg69

great. i totally missed the search option. I will try that tonight.


----------



## meyer64

I have added a FAQ page to the movieposter web site. ( Link ) Its still a work in progress, but hopefully it will make finding answers to common questions a bit easier.


----------



## ragedogg69

A FAQ section is a great idea. From what I understand, I set the timer for the posters, (30 secs) If I select a trailer to play or it plays automatically it will pause that timer until the trailer closes. Is that correct?


----------



## meyer64

Yes exactly.


----------



## BCRSS

I had some time to play around with the preview and I have gotten it to work. I can connect to the remote from my tablet but I can not seem to get the + buttons on the top right to bring up anything. It will take me to a blank page.

Also how does one get the showtime to work? Do I need to edit the .xml file? And if so what tags should be included?

Thanks


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/540#post_23925096
> 
> 
> I had some time to play around with the preview and I have gotten it to work. I can connect to the remote from my tablet but I can not seem to get the + buttons on the top right to bring up anything. It will take me to a blank page.
> 
> Also how does one get the showtime to work? Do I need to edit the .xml file? And if so what tags should be included?
> 
> Thanks



You might need to clear the cached files on your tablet. I had an issue a couple times during testing where the browser would bring up cached files for some of the menu pages instead of the updated ones. If you dont see a Showtimes button on the bottom menu bar, this is most likely the case.


The showtimes button should bring you to the showtimes list:
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/Showtimeslist_zpsaba01311.png.html  


the plus button in the top right will allow you to search for a poster and add it to the showtime list. NOTE: at this time, only posters in the cache are returned in the search, so if you want a showtime for a new movie, you might need to add it to the cache first.


Type in the text you want displayed and click Add Showtime:
http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/burgermeyer/media/AddShowtimes_zps698ef64d.png.html  



There should be no need to manually edit the xml, but if you really want to the format would look like this:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]6f8fcde36914407e9116e9c5e7d07753
    tt0848228
    
    
  
  
    765ec9bc894743c6838637938462c5e9
    tt0800369
    
    
  
  
    f0dfa75335964276a7e1a1096e4a2e8b
    tt1300854
    Tonight

[/CODE]


----------



## BCRSS

I have cleared the cache and still no search results when pressing the search button.


----------



## meyer64

Use the blue (+) icon to add a showtime. Your screenshot is using the filter, which can be used to reduce the number of items shown on a screen. Its useful when viewing the entire cache to find a specific poster, but probably doesn't even need to be on the Showtimes page.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23925688
> 
> 
> Use the blue (+) icon to add a showtime. Your screenshot is using the filter, which can be used to reduce the number of items shown on a screen. Its useful when viewing the entire cache to find a specific poster, but probably doesn't even need to be on the Showtimes page.



I have brought up the cache from the remote (movielist.html) and clicked the blue (+) and nothing happens. I went to showtimes.html and searched for a movie I know is in the cache, hit the blue(+) and nothing happens.

I might delete everything in the appdata folder that is related to movieposter and start over. I must have something left over from the stable version interfering.


----------



## meyer64

Im starting to think i missed a couple of the webremote files in the 1.0.1.7 preview. Your menu bar at the bottom of the webremote doesnt look right either. I'll post another preview build soon.


----------



## BCRSS

Thanks Meyer!! I was wondering the same thing since my remote pic looks different than yours.


On a side note with the trivia does it follow the same naming as the trivia in the cinema experience trivia?

example:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]
xml for the trivia


----------



## dukedallas2005

You guys think its safe to replace the .6 version with the Beta .7 version yet?


----------



## ragedogg69

One request. Can you make it hide the cursor on motion posters? It hides on all static posters but the cursor arrow comes back when playing a motion poster.


----------



## ragedogg69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23947939
> 
> 
> You guys think its safe to replace the .6 version with the Beta .7 version yet?


do you need/want showtimes? If yes, then go for it. If no, I would wait until it is out of beta.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragedogg69*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23952390
> 
> 
> One request. Can you make it hide the cursor on motion posters? It hides on all static posters but the cursor arrow comes back when playing a motion poster.


What format motion posters are you using? flash or video files?


----------



## ragedogg69

both. I want to say the mp4 posters show the mous cursor, while the swf does not. I will ahve to check and confirm.


----------



## ragedogg69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23952605
> 
> 
> What format motion posters are you using? flash or video files?



swf: no cursor

mp4: cursor


----------



## meyer64

Ok thanks. I'll look into it


----------



## Lunatixz

Your GUID Identifiers are they static for each showtime slot?


I develop a popular XBMC plugin and I would like to have it generate a showtime xml to match the plugins playlists.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lunatixz*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23974569
> 
> 
> Your GUID Identifiers are they static for each showtime slot?
> 
> 
> I develop a popular XBMC plugin and I would like to have it generate a showtime xml to match the plugins playlists.


The guids are generated randomly each time a showtime is entered, they are just there to uniquely identify the showtime data. It doesn't really matter what they are as long as its unique to each showtime entry. Currently MoviePoster expects that the posters for the showtimes exsist in the cache, so you'll probably want to use the MP web server to add the posters to the cache if they aren't there already.

for example, this would add Iron Man (imdbid tt0371746) to the cache :
http://127.0.0.1:8082/movielist.html?addPoster(tt0371746) 


You could also leverage the MoviePoster web server to add entries instead of editing the xml, as long as the program is running. For example the following would add a showtime entry for Iron Man at '7pm Tonight'


http://127.0.0.1:8082/showtimes.html?addShowtime(tt0371746,7pm%20Tonight)


----------



## Lunatixz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23974831
> 
> 
> The guids are generated randomly each time a showtime is entered, they are just there to uniquely identify the showtime data. It doesn't really matter what they are as long as its unique to each showtime entry. Currently MoviePoster expects that the posters for the showtimes exsist in the cache, so you'll probably want to use the MP web server to add the posters to the cache if they aren't there already.
> 
> for example, this would add Iron Man (imdbid tt0371746) to the cache :
> http://127.0.0.1:8082/movielist.html?addPoster(tt0371746)
> 
> 
> You could also leverage the MoviePoster web server to add entries instead of editing the xml, as long as the program is running. For example the following would add a showtime entry for Iron Man at '7pm Tonight'
> 
> 
> http://127.0.0.1:8082/showtimes.html?addShowtime(tt0371746,7pm%20Tonight)



this is even better then I expected







very easy to implement...

what about showtime removal?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lunatixz*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23974887
> 
> 
> this is even better then I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very easy to implement...
> 
> what about showtime removal?



That's where the guids come in to play.

Example :

http://127.0.0.1:8082/showtimes.html?removeShowtime(12ceb9499bf64f7e866d374c4af04333)



This is subject to change though. I used guids instead of the imdbid to support the possibility of the same movie being in the list more than once. It works fine, but may not be the best solution. I may change it to use simple numeric identifiers instead. that way I can allow for easier reordering of the showtimes list. even if i do make that change the above command should still work, just with a numeric identifier instead of the guid.


----------



## Lunatixz

I tried adding and removing, it didn't work for me... nothing showed up in the showtime web list.

When I get some time I will play around with it again...


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23926083
> 
> 
> Im starting to think i missed a couple of the webremote files in the 1.0.1.7 preview. Your menu bar at the bottom of the webremote doesnt look right either. I'll post another preview build soon.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lunatixz*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23979818
> 
> 
> I tried adding and removing, it didn't work for me... nothing showed up in the showtime web list.
> 
> When I get some time I will play around with it again...



You could be having the same problem I have. Meyers thought he might have forgotten some files in the preview release.


----------



## Lunatixz

Any word on a fix for Showtime's url adding and removing? BTW, Happy Turkey Day!


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Friesen


meyer64 thanks for the software, it's amazing.  

I am building a frame for the 42" TV I bought specifically for this ($50 on cragislist, oh yeah) and embedding a small nettop behind to make it a concealed unit.  My only request would be to have the option for a hotkey to start the trailer playback.  My though is I'd like to put a button on the frame, hooked up to an Arduino that is setup as an HID keyboard, and on receiving the button press, send the keyboard shortcut and start playback. 

 

When it's done, I'll post some pictures.

 

Eric


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric Friesen*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_24024823
> 
> 
> meyer64 thanks for the software, it's amazing.
> 
> I am building a frame for the 42" TV I bought specifically for this ($50 on cragislist, oh yeah) and embedding a small nettop behind to make it a concealed unit.  My only request would be to have the option for a hotkey to start the trailer playback.  My though is I'd like to put a button on the frame, hooked up to an Arduino that is setup as an HID keyboard, and on receiving the button press, send the keyboard shortcut and start playback.
> 
> 
> When it's done, I'll post some pictures.
> 
> 
> Eric



letter t on the keyboard will toggle the trailer.


----------



## tsleon

Thanks for great software! I noticed one bug. When now playing is showing, movie startup time is 12h format and end time is 24h format. I live in europe so 24h format is preferred.


Coud you add screen dimming to all videos? Example when i watch youtube with xbmc, screen doesn't dim. My movieposter screen is same room where i watch movies. Also onscreen clock would be nice feature


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_23926083
> 
> 
> Im starting to think i missed a couple of the webremote files in the 1.0.1.7 preview. Your menu bar at the bottom of the webremote doesnt look right either. I'll post another preview build soon.



Was wondering if you have had any time to post a new preview build. I know with the holidays and family activities at this time of the year can be hectic, so no worries on this was just asking and wondering.

Thanks for all your efforts.

Be safe and enjoy the holiday season with family and friends.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_24088783
> 
> 
> Was wondering if you have had any time to post a new preview build. I know with the holidays and family activities at this time of the year can be hectic, so no worries on this was just asking and wondering.
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts.
> 
> Be safe and enjoy the holiday season with family and friends.



Sorry, I have been busy with family activities over the holidays. I have been working on fixes and adding a few new features over the past week or so though. I plan to post another build once I get my most recent idea a bit more refined.


----------



## meyer64

And.. speaking of new ideas. Here's a preview of my most recent concept. I created a new view for 16x9 landscape displays showing fanart instead of the poster. Using this view, you could run MoviePoster on a regular landscape oriented screen, without the need to have a dedicated portrait poster screen. Granted, its still rough and needs some refinement. I then started fiddling around with the idea of running multiple displays. My vision is that you could run MoviePoster driving a landscape oriented display, a portrait display, or as in this example, both at the same time running in sync.

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb442/burgermeyer/MoviePosterMultiDisplayDemo_zps52704d71.mp4  

Link to Video


----------



## dth122

I've been enjoying getting Movie Poster running over the holidays, but still have some work to do to get everything the way I want it. I have two questions...


1. Is there a way to remove the "Not Connected" message at the bottom of the screen? I'm not integrated with any media server, so it just seems like an unnecessary error message.


2. Right now every poster uses the heading "Coming Soon" which only makes a little bit of sense, especially since I'm not integrated with anything that will change that to Now Playing. Would it be possible to change the heading based on whether or not the movie has been released (to theaters, disc, etc.)? Or, better yet, change it based on whether or not the movie is already in my library? That would make the heading more interesting and shouldn't be that hard to implement.


And one UI idea... it would be great if there was one button to select random transitions, rather than having to select them each individually.


Other than that, everything seems to be working great.

- Dave


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dth122*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_24152900
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying getting Movie Poster running over the holidays, but still have some work to do to get everything the way I want it. I have two questions...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way to remove the "Not Connected" message at the bottom of the screen? I'm not integrated with any media server, so it just seems like an unnecessary error message.


Yes. in the connection options tab, uncheck, 'Show Connection Status'


> Quote:
> 2. Right now every poster uses the heading "Coming Soon" which only makes a little bit of sense, especially since I'm not integrated with anything that will change that to Now Playing. Would it be possible to change the heading based on whether or not the movie has been released (to theaters, disc, etc.)? Or, better yet, change it based on whether or not the movie is already in my library? That would make the heading more interesting and shouldn't be that hard to implement.


Currently, the only way for you to change the heading is to modify the banner images. if you look under the MoviePoster/Images/Themes/*ThemeName*/Banners (where *ThemeName* is the theme you are using) you can change the banner images to your liking. Just edit the .png files. So you could change the coming soon banner to show a logo for your theater for example. I am looking into options for more customization for the banners in future versions. I'll take note of your suggestions.


----------



## sraptor

Can you make it work for plex media server?


Another question is can you make the client to run in raspberry pi and not a windows 7?


Should be nice because the spaces.


----------



## sraptor

Eric,, you make it work with the arduino board and HID keyboard?


Let me know because I think that is a great idea.


----------



## sraptor

Eric for what you are looking is better to use this.


http://www.pcsensor.com/index.php?_a=product&product_id=102


----------



## MorphWS6

I can't get my custom posters to scroll or display unless I click on the poster in the list. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sraptor

meyer, are you planing to do movieposter for popcorn hour?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MorphWS6*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_24192724
> 
> 
> I can't get my custom posters to scroll or display unless I click on the poster in the list. What am I doing wrong?



How did you set up your Custom Posters? Did you modify an existing poster/nfo or are you just using a folder of images as 'user posters'?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24196693
> 
> 
> meyer, are you planing to do movieposter for popcorn hour?



I haven't looked into supporting popcorn hour at all. Its not out of the realm of possibility, but i wouldn't expect it any time soon. MediaBrowser3 is next on my list of players to support. Once the framework for additional players is built, it shouldn't be hard to build connection modules for others though.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24206823
> 
> 
> I haven't looked into supporting popcorn hour at all. Its not out of the realm of possibility, but i wouldn't expect it any time soon. MediaBrowser3 is next on my list of players to support. Once the framework for additional players is built, it shouldn't be hard to build connection modules for others though.



great news! i've been enjoying your product, but it's a bit tedious since it's running totally independent of my media machine. what's the eta on MB3 support?


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/570#post_24152898
> 
> 
> And.. speaking of new ideas. Here's a preview of my most recent concept. I created a new view for 16x9 landscape displays showing fanart instead of the poster. Using this view, you could run MoviePoster on a regular landscape oriented screen, without the need to have a dedicated portrait poster screen. Granted, its still rough and needs some refinement. I then started fiddling around with the idea of running multiple displays. My vision is that you could run MoviePoster driving a landscape oriented display, a portrait display, or as in this example, both at the same time running in sync.
> 
> http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb442/burgermeyer/MoviePosterMultiDisplayDemo_zps52704d71.mp4
> 
> Link to Video



really makes me wish tv's were cheaper!


would be pretty sweet having a portrait movie poster with a landscape display for previews


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24215070
> 
> 
> really makes me wish tv's were cheaper!
> 
> 
> would be pretty sweet having a portrait movie poster with a landscape display for previews



Yep, I know the feeling! To help you spend more money on LCD's, I even extended my dev build to support any number of displays. You can select the orientation for each display and whether or not it should show trailers. You can also have an independent audio output for each display if you want to. I've tested it with four displays in different orientation combinations and there is no reason you couldn't run even more if you wanted to. Also, because of the way I implemented the multiple display functionality, its possible to close all the display windows, but leave the MoviePoster controller running in the background, allowing the webremote to still function, downloads to run, but not use any resources it normally would for driving the posters/trailer display.


There are still some issues to work out while running multiple displays, such as the option to run them in sync or show different posters on each screen,how to control the screens independently through the web remote, the layout for landscape mode is still a work in progress, etc.


I have a few more semi major bugs to work out. Then I plan to release another 'beta' build for you to test and give feedback.


----------



## Eric Friesen


sraptor, thanks for the suggestion.  I gave up on the idea, not because of the Arduino working/not working, but the machine I'm using to drive my movieposter app is just a little atom netbook and the previews were very choppy while playing.  i have settled for having just the posters for now.  However, now that I see that multiple monitors is coming, I can just see more time and money being spent.  Luckily for me, the TV I am using (a 42" LG LCD) I got for $50 on craigslist, talk about a score.


----------



## Samuraijones

I can't wait to get this going in my home theater. Hopefully you will get it working with Dune players.


----------



## MorphWS6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24206800
> 
> 
> How did you set up your Custom Posters? Did you modify an existing poster/nfo or are you just using a folder of images as 'user posters'?



I have them all saved in a folder.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24216535
> 
> 
> Yep, I know the feeling! To help you spend more money on LCD's, I even extended my dev build to support any number of displays. You can select the orientation for each display and whether or not it should show trailers. You can also have an independent audio output for each display if you want to. I've tested it with four displays in different orientation combinations and there is no reason you couldn't run even more if you wanted to. Also, because of the way I implemented the multiple display functionality, its possible to close all the display windows, but leave the MoviePoster controller running in the background, allowing the webremote to still function, downloads to run, but not use any resources it normally would for driving the posters/trailer display.
> 
> 
> There are still some issues to work out while running multiple displays, such as the option to run them in sync or show different posters on each screen,how to control the screens independently through the web remote, the layout for landscape mode is still a work in progress, etc.
> 
> 
> I have a few more semi major bugs to work out. Then I plan to release another 'beta' build for you to test and give feedback.



great, so now i'm going to have get LCD's, build nice frames for them, and put together a little netbox powerful enough to run multiple displays with multiple audio feeds so they can each be cycling through different posters at the same time.


i'd definitely love to see you make it possible to give each display an independent list of movies. it would be great to hook up one display for 'current features' and another for 'coming soon'. but the uses would endless, you could have a sci-fi one and an action one, and... or have one for your fav's and one for your's wifes/kids fav's, etc. it's already financially 'silly' enough to buy tv's for this use(but so darn cool!), anything you can do with the programming to limit the hardware requirements(ie fewer pc's) is a huge bonus imo.


i'm excited to think what it might look like having a wall of these all playing different posters and trailers. it's perfect for me, as i love to show off ALL the movies in the library, but i hate replacing posters(i always feel like i'm 'wasting' them if not displayed). i also love the fact that it's free, but maybe this might be a good place to start asking for payment. the single display version is free as always, get's ppl hooked. but charge for the multi-display version. as a frugal individual, i could still justify that spending 20bux for a program is a better deal than running one pc per display. food for thought down the road


i can see it now, i'm going to end up spending as much on the signage as i did on the theatre.


----------



## agent62

Hi all,

I love the app. And have no problem running it on Frodo 12.2. However, I have not be able to get it to show Now Playing on the newer Gotham builds. I saw earlier in this thread that someone got it to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shawn Colton

Prepping my home theater to utilize your awesome program. Electrician came yesterday and wired up two plug-ins opposite of each other at the theater entrance where two 50" LCD tvs will hang. I'm using XBMC (Frodo) with HDMI going to the projector and the DisplayPort going to the dedicated virtual poster TVs. I know it will display the same poster on both TVs and that's fine with me.


Did you say the DisplayPort will default as my main screen? I noticed when I was testing on a small 27" TV that my posters were showing up on my 100" screen and XBMC was on the 27" ... just the opposite of what I'm wanting to do. I made the correction in the Display Properties, but wasn't sure if I'm going to run into this every time I turn on the XBMC. Any thoughts?


-Colton


----------



## meyer64

Windows can do some funny things with application positioning when displays are connected or disconnected. The current MoviePoster release keeps track of its window position so it always opens in the last place it was closed. just un-maximize the window, move it to the display you want it to show on, close the program and when it relaunches it should be on that same screen. The problem can arise if you turn off that display, windows will probably move the MoviePoster window to an available display, then when you close MoviePoster, it could store an undesired location.


I'm working on some improvements to that for the next release so you will be able to explicitly specify which display it should show on. If that display is unavailable, it will actually close down the MoviePoster window and just run in the background. When the window is closed, no trailers will play either, so resources are conserved. When the designated display is available again, the window is reopened and continues to run as normal. this works for any number of displays/windows with each retaining their own settings.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Sounds like a brilliant idea! Great support! Looking forward to the next release!


----------



## handroyd


i think this software is awesome! 

 

 

just a few questions...

 

* what is the difference between the non-registered and the registered version? would we get additional features?

* not full screen...sample picture below. 



* a black square appears at the bottom of the picture every time it changes. it usually covers almost half the picture

* how to get rid of the Great Dane Cinema and replace it with my own logo?

 

 

Thanks,

Handroyd


----------



## meyer64

There is no difference in functionality if you have a registration key other than that the registration window no longer shows up each time you start the program. Donations I receive do keep me motivated to keep making improvements though.


It looks like you might need to adjust your screen resolution. Movieposter is designed to run at a 16:9 portrait resolution. 1920x1080, 1280x720,1366x768 are all ok. It looks like you might be running something like1280x1024 stretched to fill the screen. That will distort the image and cause the poster to not fill the screen as you are seeing.


The blck square you are referring to is probably the placeholder for the trailers. If your graphics drivers don't support directx you might have trouble playing the trailers. In that case you can turn off the auto play trailers option and the black placeholder should no longer appear.


You can modify the theme to change the logo to your liking. Look under the movieposter/images/themes folder.


----------



## handroyd


thanks Meyer for the reply. You app is awesome! I will register my app and send my donation.

 

 

Handroyd


----------



## handroyd


When is it going to change from Coming Soon to Now Showing? I tried watching a movie and thinking that the app will automatically change to Now Showing but it did not. THanks, HanDroyd

 

by the way, i already sent my donation.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *handroyd*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24252860
> 
> 
> When is it going to change from Coming Soon to Now Showing? I tried watching a movie and thinking that the app will automatically change to Now Showing but it did not. THanks, HanDroyd
> 
> 
> by the way, i already sent my donation.



Double check to make sure you have the connection settings set correctly in MoviePoster (should match the webserver port settings in xbmc). And also check in XBMC that you have 'Allow programs on other systems to control xbmc' turned on.


----------



## loma

I use MB3 but have been testing with XBMC to check out "Now Playing". However I'm getting the following error:


"run timer elapsed, but it looks like xbmc is connected - error getting active players"


The screen shows "connected"


Thanks for any help.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24255584
> 
> 
> I use MB3 but have been testing with XBMC to check out "Now Playing". However I'm getting the following error:
> 
> 
> "run timer elapsed, but it looks like xbmc is connected - error getting active players"
> 
> 
> The screen shows "connected"
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Is the Web Server in XBMC on? port settings match whats set in MoviePoster? Check in XBMC that you have 'Allow programs on other systems to control xbmc' turned on. (this is what usually causes that error)


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24263599
> 
> 
> Is the Web Server in XBMC on? port settings match whats set in MoviePoster? Check in XBMC that you have 'Allow programs on other systems to control xbmc' turned on. (this is what usually causes that error)



I think so.

However here are 2 questions:

Under services should "allow control of XBMC via UPnP be ticked? presently not ticked.

Webserver port is 9090 Remote control: should both items be be ticked? presently ticked.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24263869
> 
> 
> I think so.
> 
> However here are 2 questions:
> 
> Under services should "allow control of XBMC via UPnP be ticked? presently not ticked.
> 
> Webserver port is 9090 Remote control: should both items be be ticked? presently ticked.



there are two communications protocols in use, which might be the cause of confusion.

the xbmc webserver usually defaults to 8080, which is fine. the JSON RPC service that xbmc uses for remote control is on 9090 by default, and can only be changed in config files.


try changing the webserver to port 8080 in xbmc, and make the corresponding change in movieposter. the JSON RPC service should run on port 9090.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24263894
> 
> 
> there are two communications protocols in use, which might be the cause of confusion.
> 
> the xbmc webserver usually defaults to 8080, which is fine. the JSON RPC service that xbmc uses for remote control is on 9090 by default, and can only be changed in config files.
> 
> 
> try changing the webserver to port 8080 in xbmc, and make the corresponding change in movieposter. the JSON RPC service should run on port 9090.



Thanks but no luck. Here are the settings in MP

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/settings.PNG 


Under webserver port is set to 8080 in xbmc


Under xbmc system Internet port is set to 7200


Looks like I still have something incorrect.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24264497
> 
> 
> Thanks but no luck. Here are the settings in MP
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/settings.PNG
> 
> 
> Under webserver port is set to 8080 in xbmc
> 
> 
> Under xbmc system Internet port is set to 7200
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have something incorrect.



In MoviePoster, change the http port to 8080


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24264843
> 
> 
> In MoviePoster, change the http port to 8080



Thanks. I tried this before but did it again. Still not working. Do you think uninstalling and reinstalling MP would help?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24265029
> 
> 
> Thanks. I tried this before but did it again. Still not working. Do you think uninstalling and reinstalling MP would help?


no. not really. can you send me a screenshot of you xbmc webserver and remote configuration


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24265167
> 
> 
> no. not really. can you send me a screenshot of you xbmc webserver and remote configuration



Using TV to display xbmc.


This is the info that is shown:


Webserver:

Allow control of xbmc via HTTP

Port: 8080

Username: xbmc

Password:

Web Inerface: Default


Remote Control:

Allow programs on this system to control xbmc

Allow programs on other systems to control xbmc


These are both ticked


----------



## meyer64

That looks good. What os are you using for the xbmc machine?


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/600#post_24265452
> 
> 
> That looks good. What os are you using for the xbmc machine?



I am running it on a Raspberry Pi. I had tried it before and it worked.


Since installed xbmc on PC/windows7. Working on this computer.


----------



## Lunatixz

Was URL adding/removing Showtime's fixed?


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent62

Im loving the app Meyer. Currently running on an old 17" flat panel but look forward to finding something bigger and making a custom box for it.


I just wanted to share the Theater image I made and a pic of my room. Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agent62*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24273221
> 
> 
> Im loving the app Meyer. Currently running on an old 17" flat panel but look forward to finding something bigger and making a custom box for it.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share the Theater image I made and a pic of my room. Thanks for the hard work!



Nice. What font is that?


----------



## agent62

Tnx.


Its Edwardian Script ITC.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agent62*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24286882
> 
> 
> Tnx.
> 
> 
> Its Edwardian Script ITC.



Thanks


----------



## loma

@meyer. Any ETA re MB3?


----------



## meyer64

Unfortunately, I broke my leg and since my main dev and test machines are in my basement development has been pretty slow lately. I'm not quite as productive on my 11” net book. I haven't forgotten though and it is coming.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24293448
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I broke my leg and since my main dev and test machines are in my basement development has been pretty slow lately. I'm not quite as productive on my 11” net book. I haven't forgotten though and it is coming.



Thanks. Sorry to hear of your accident. May you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## loma

In preparation for MB3, I have been playing with xbmc. I noticed that with display options-dim screen for "Now Playing" box unticked, now playing still dims. How can I prevent it from dimming? Thanks.


Now playing shows the backdrop. How can I get it to show the poster? (solved this)


@meyer: changed back from preview release. There was no dimming of the poster display.


----------



## MorphWS6

I must be an idiot when it comes to this stuff. I still can't get mine to work at all. Oh well, I guess I'll wait until something more user friendly comes along.


----------



## sraptor

Can not be more friendly, it is so easy to setup and use.


I gave to developer a 10 score from 10


----------



## agent62

MorphW86:


I had problems getting it to show Now Playing. It didn't run because I was running the development Gotham Build of XBMC. I switched back to the stable Frodo release of XBMC and wala. it fired right up.


----------



## BeckHTPC


Thanks meyer64 for the application, a donation is on the way!

 

I do have a concern/observation with the application. After installation on a physical machine, my XBMC video playback became stuttered and choppy from the get-go. The .NET install prompt for 4.5 was redirected to 4.5.1 (which was then installed). Trouble shooting, I removed all the .NET installs and the MoviePoster app. This did not resolve the video playback issue. I reluctantly re-installed XMBC 12.3 and the video was still choppy. What could the MoviePoster app or .NET have done with the video?

 

I attempted to reproduce the issue on a VM of mine and did so without issue. A plain vanilla XBMC 12.3 install and the MoviePoster app. Going forward, I configured the app with the IP and password to allow communication to XBMC and Voila! the play back is good...on the VM anyhow.  When I applied this to the physical HTPC, all did not go so well even with the proper credentials.

 

Bare in mind, this is not my physical HTPC, and the owners will certainly want to know what the holdup is...any idea's on this? I'll produce a log and more info if needed. Thanks in advance!

 

MoviePoster v1.0.1.6

 

Physical HTPC:

Windows 7 x64

AMD A4 5300 3.6ghz APU

40 gb Mushkin Callisto SSD

4GB G.SkillDDR-1600 PC3-12800

MSI FM2-A75MA Motherboard

 

VM:

Windows 7 x64

3 GB memory


----------



## meyer64

Hmmm... I haven't ever noticed any playback problems with XBMC when using MoviePoster. The trailer playback in MoviePoster doesn't take advantage of hardware decoding, so it can use more CPU resources with higher resolution video. But that would only occur when a trailer is actually playing. MoviePoster doesn't touch the XBMC install in any way, and as far as I know XBMC doesn't use .Net for anything either. I'd guess that the playback issues arent directly related to MoviePoster. First thing I'd check is video card drivers and make sure you are using DXVA decoding in XBMC. I know HD audio can cause playback issues in XBMC also. Make sure that if you're playing files with HD audio, that you either have HD audio passthrough turned off or that your receiver actually supports HD audio decoding.


----------



## BeckHTPC


Thanks for the advice Meyer64, all the suggestions did not change the strange performance with this machine...seems to be another issue that occurred that I'll have to delve deeper into.  My donation stands (and has been sent) in the hopes that your project continues,...I'll use this on my own machine.


----------



## BeckHTPC


For what it's worth, I found the Issue.  It was the audio output.  Building the HTPC, I don't have a 5.1 in my shop, so I use headphones in the front jack to check audio quality. When done, I remove the headphones from the jack. I haven't used them again until the MoviePoster application install to check the audio quality of the previews. Whatever is happening occurs with the front audio jack and how it is set up.  If anyone is interested, I'll post XBMC logs and MoviePoster info.

 

The system setup at the theater location is a 5.1 Onkyo AVX-290 with HDMI pass-through, which is what the XBMC was setup to use. The motherboard seemingly has issues on where/how to pass the audio through then the HDMI is absent. In my shop, I use the onboard DVI for video output and front jack for audio.

 

This only took me a few hours to figure out, better than a few days!


----------



## BeckHTPC


Alright, I have this working perfectly on my personal HTPC, registered and all. Thanks.  Now for a few suggestions:

 

1) Hash the password in 'connection options'.

2) Add check option to start with 'xbmc.exe' (delayed start).

3) Field entry for custom location of images and preview video's. (Suppose the application is installed on a fast 40gb SSD, I'll like to keep the large image files on a different drive/location rather than default windows C

 

Just a thought...Thank you again for this, well worth the donation!


----------



## dth122

I'm having a problem getting trailers to play. When I try to start them, I get a black box for about 30 seconds or a minute, then it clears and shows the poster. When I try to player the trailers from the cache directory using VLC, they work fine. Any idea what's going on?


Also - is there any way to give priority to movies with motion posters? They are so cool that it would be nice to have them come up a little bit more than the static images.

- Dave


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dth122*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24335952
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem getting trailers to play. When I try to start them, I get a black box for about 30 seconds or a minute, then it clears and shows the poster. When I try to player the trailers from the cache directory using VLC, they work fine. Any idea what's going on?
> 
> 
> Also - is there any way to give priority to movies with motion posters? They are so cool that it would be nice to have them come up a little bit more than the static images.
> 
> - Dave



Make sure your graphics drivers are up to date. Movieposter uses DirectX for rendering the video. If directX isnt installed or supported by your graphics drivers, it could cause problems.



I'm working on a priority system for a future release so your higher rated posters will show more. I dont have an ETA, but it will be supported eventually.


----------



## dth122

That's cool about the ratings. It will be nice to have when it's ready.


Still having the trailer problem...


I'm running Win7/64 on a Zotac ID41. Just installed the NVIDIA drivers from Jan 7. dxdiag reports DirectX 11 installed and working properly. The trailers play fine in VLC.


Not sure what else it could be. The fact that the black box stays up for a period of time seems to me to indicate that it's playing, just not decoding video for some reason.

- Dave


----------



## sraptor

Can you make the software to can ajust screen size, like xbmc. When I did the frame it is a little smaller than screen, your be nice to have the option I can ajust screen from the software.



Let me know if that can be made.



Thanks


----------



## loma

@meyer: How is recovery? Would love an update on the next release also.


----------



## eecyclone

I finally found a good deal for a 37" 1080p LCD on craigslist! It's a vizio and its only 2.2" deep so hopefully it will look great once I mount it and build a frame for it. Although I'm not sure when I''ll have time for that. I love seeing the pictures of everyone else's frames and getting ideas for what I want mine to look like.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eecyclone*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/650_50#post_24420836
> 
> 
> I finally found a good deal for a 37" 1080p LCD on craigslist! It's a vizio and its only 2.2" deep so hopefully it will look great once I mount it and build a frame for it. Although I'm not sure when I''ll have time for that. I love seeing the pictures of everyone else's frames and getting ideas for what I want mine to look like.


Good luck with it and it is a pretty cool when people come over. I do love the fact that if the movie poster app is running and I play a movie on my main TV that the movie poster app will dim, thus being less distracting for viewing the main movie. I have both the main and movie poster in same room. Would be different if I had Movie poster mounted outside my theater, but I think you can set the dim up in settings, so it won't dim if you did mount outside of your theater.


I didn't take my frame off my 32" TV and made my frame to fit over the TV. I did this just for the fact that I could use the TV again, if I needed to. If I were to build it in a wall I definitely would take the frame off and mount the speakers else where.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer64 how is your recovery? I almost got my PIR ready, and I will send picture of the frame.


----------



## meyer64

Recovery is going well. Hopefully I'll be back on two feet in a couple weeks. I've been meaning to send you a wiring diagram for the motion sensor. I just need to get it drawn up.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer in your relay you add any resistor?

I think I ready have mine setup with arduino card, After I test it I will do in the tensys. my output from power tv is 3.3v. Do you have to put any resistor tv button and relay?



Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves

wow I plan to donate right away, this is awesome, I hope one day it will work with MediaBrowser3.com (if it is and I missed it, my bad still going through all the pages)


Edit: I made a small donation for now, when I fully start utilizing this software I will donate again and if I see support for other programs like MediaBrowser I will make another donation on top of the last ones










Also anyone having any issues trying to get this to work with version 13 beta? what is the most stable version of XBMC that this currently works on so I can install that version?


----------



## fierce_gt

mine doesn't seem to be downloaded trailers anymore.


added a bunch of new movies the other day, and it grabbed the posters as usual, but no trailers. gave it a day to see if anything happened, still no trailers. so I 'uninstalled' and reinstalled it today, made no difference.


on the plus, I also tried the beta version today, and I'm liking it so far, some nice changes in functionality and I find it easier to use the settings menu. just don't know what happened that made it stop downloading trailers.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24480374
> 
> 
> wow I plan to donate right away, this is awesome, I hope one day it will work with MediaBrowser3.com (if it is and I missed it, my bad still going through all the pages)
> 
> 
> Edit: I made a small donation for now, when I fully start utilizing this software I will donate again and if I see support for other programs like MediaBrowser I will make another donation on top of the last ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone having any issues trying to get this to work with version 13 beta? what is the most stable version of XBMC that this currently works on so I can install that version?



I havent done any testing with XBMC 13 yet. 12.x should be fully supported though.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24487425
> 
> 
> I havent done any testing with XBMC 13 yet. 12.x should be fully supported though.



Okay I will go back to 12.x then


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/630#post_24486561
> 
> 
> mine doesn't seem to be downloaded trailers anymore.
> 
> 
> added a bunch of new movies the other day, and it grabbed the posters as usual, but no trailers. gave it a day to see if anything happened, still no trailers. so I 'uninstalled' and reinstalled it today, made no difference.
> 
> 
> on the plus, I also tried the beta version today, and I'm liking it so far, some nice changes in functionality and I find it easier to use the settings menu. just don't know what happened that made it stop downloading trailers.



Yep, I just noticed that today too. It looks like something broke in the youtube downloader. thankfully, its easy to fix. I'll update the downloads soon, but if you want to fix it yourself, you can download the newest version of youtube-dl here:

http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html 


download the windows version and replace the youtube-dl.exe file in the movieposter/mplayer directory with it.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24487571
> 
> 
> Yep, I just noticed that today too. It looks like something broke in the youtube downloader. thankfully, its easy to fix. I'll update the downloads soon, but if you want to fix it yourself, you can download the newest version of youtube-dl here:
> 
> http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
> 
> 
> download the windows version and replace the youtube-dl.exe file in the movieposter/mplayer directory with it.



thank you sir!


----------



## friggy


Hi everyone,

I'm a Newbie here and to home theatres. How would someone like me plug all of this together. PC screen for showing posters, (In the Hallway), tv for playing movies and XBMC or Raspberry PI. I don't see any wiring diagrams on here. Can someone

help. Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## Colton

I have a XBMC (running on Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit with MoviePoster) ... it has a HDMI port that goes straight to my receiver then to my projector. The XBMC PC also has a DisplayPort that goes directly to a converter that switches it to HDMI. I run the HDMI straight to the MoviePoster 42" LCD TV. Done deal!


----------



## Misery4eva

Colton,


Based on your description of your setup, does this mean that I would be able to build a mini pc w/ dual HDMI ports or 1xHDMI & 1xDVI/display port and use it to run my main XBMC system for movies, etc AND use the same machine to display the movie poster software on a 2nd display?


Can I do all this on 1 PC??


----------



## meyer64

Yes, you can.


----------



## loma

@meyer Recently I have been seeing the following in the log:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/error.txt 


The trailers have also not been playing. Can you provide any help as the custom trailer does not play.


This message is also received:


MoviePoster Has Stopped Working

A problem caused the program to stop working etc.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *friggy*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24512254
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Newbie here and to home theatres. How would someone like me plug all of this together. PC screen for showing posters, (In the Hallway), tv for playing movies and XBMC or Raspberry PI. I don't see any wiring diagrams on here. Can someone
> 
> help. Thanks in Advance !!



you definitely figure out how to watch movies before you even look in here. check out the xbmc forums if that's the route you want to go


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24525921
> 
> 
> @meyer Recently I have been seeing the following in the log:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/error.txt
> 
> 
> The trailers have also not been playing. Can you provide any help as the custom trailer does not play.
> 
> 
> This message is also received:
> 
> 
> MoviePoster Has Stopped Working
> 
> A problem caused the program to stop working etc.


 http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html 


download the windows version and replace the youtube-dl.exe file in the movieposter/mplayer directory with it.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24530141
> 
> http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
> 
> 
> download the windows version and replace the youtube-dl.exe file in the movieposter/mplayer directory with it.



Thanks. I saw that from a previous post and tried to download but get a message that it cannot be completed.


@meyer64 Any ETA for the next release?


----------



## Colton

Decided to purchase two 50" LED TVs (on sale at Newegg & includes wall mount/$400 each) ... just concerned about the DisplayPort being dominant and switching my movies to the TVs and my MoviePosters to my 100" projector screen. Is there a way to prevent that from happening?


-Colton


----------



## sraptor

I noticed in my poster is not showing anymore support for RottenTomatoes ratings., do you know why came disabled?



Thanks


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24530329
> 
> 
> Thanks. I saw that from a previous post and tried to download but get a message that it cannot be completed.
> 
> 
> @meyer64 Any ETA for the next release?



Finally was able to change the youtube dl. Trailers now play.


----------



## Colton

One teeny tiny suggestion ...


Instead of having to check all those little transition boxes ... how about a "Select All" option?










Love your program! It the best thing that has happened to home theater in a long time! Keep up the great work!


-Colton


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24541317
> 
> 
> One teeny tiny suggestion ...
> 
> 
> Instead of having to check all those little transition boxes ... how about a "Select All" option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your program! It the best thing that has happened to home theater in a long time! Keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> -Colton



and if you do offer that. dont forget a select none button as well in case you change your mind and only want to pick a couple ^_^


----------



## Colton

LOL! True.


----------



## sraptor

Why some poster has raiting from imdb and some dont?


----------



## Colton

As luck would have it, I can't get MoviePoster to show the movie poster of what my xbmc is playing. The Movieposter status says "Connected", but when I play a movie it doesn't change.


What did I break?


-Colton


UPDATE: Fixed it. Typed in the wrong port number (9090) ... should have been 8080.


----------



## Misery4eva

I just installed this on my HTPC yesterday and started playing with it. Great stuff...


Question: Was the issue of ONLY having your own saved posters displayed ever addressed/solved?


----------



## Colton

I got these bad boys last weekend ... a great deal at Newegg. $400 each (includes wall mounts) ... too good to pass up!


Plus they are LED, so they stay nice and cool.

 


... and some testing ...

 

 

 

 

 


Now to get them wall mounted.


----------



## Penetronn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Misery4eva*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24551435
> 
> 
> I just installed this on my HTPC yesterday and started playing with it. Great stuff...
> 
> 
> Question: Was the issue of ONLY having your own saved posters displayed ever addressed/solved?



As an aside to this question, does anyone have a jpeg of the "Now Showing" and "Coming Soon" frames which I could superimpose on top of static jpeg images without the MoviePoster software? At least at the moment, my wife and I have rid ourselves of all Windows-based machines and now only operate in ARM environments. As a result, we cannot run Meyer64's software. I have found some TV's that offer the slideshow option for media on a removable memory stick and a lot of good sites that provide high rez images of movie posters. I would like to have the "Now Showing" and "Coming Soon" borders around each of the images to provide an authentic look. And I'd like to limit the images to films we have in our blu-ray collection exclusively. I realize the process could be time-consuming, but I'm really not interested in investing in another PC again. Thanks, and awesome thread Meyer.


----------



## Misery4eva

Colton,


Thanks for the pics, looks AWESOME!


Meyer,


Thank you again for this GREAT program. I sent a donation as well. I played around a lot more with it and I think I finally have it where only my desired posters are showing. It took a lot of manual work, but its REALLY worth it in the end. Now I just have to get the trailers to work.......then get my 2nd display










Only other thing I'd like to do is change the 'home' image to my own personal logo.


----------



## Colton

I should get my HDMI splitter cable today from Monoprice. Will keep you posted.


UPDATE ... both 50" TVs working together (shows the same image on both). Still haven't wall-mounted them yet.


Sorry about the poor quality (iPhone).

 

 

 


You can see the reflection of the TV across from it.


Everything works great! Even have a custom theater poster ...


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24556682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works great! Even have a custom theater poster ...



Looks great! very nice.


How do you like the changhong LCD's?


----------



## Colton

They are great! Very nice color and bright. Best bang for my buck. I would highly recommend anyone using MoviePoster to go with nothing smaller than a 50" LED TV. Really has the WOW factor when you see it in action.


Thanks for making such a great program!


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24541317
> 
> 
> One teeny tiny suggestion ...
> 
> 
> Instead of having to check all those little transition boxes ... how about a "Select All" option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your program! It the best thing that has happened to home theater in a long time! Keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> -Colton



I've added the select All/None buttons to my dev build as requested.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24557926
> 
> 
> I've added the select All/None buttons to my dev build as requested.



could you add a browse feature to select our own logo? instead of having to change the physical file?


----------



## Colton

This is how my theater logo actually looks on the screen ...


----------



## me23

Great job on the logo Colton. I love it!


What kind of frames are some of you guys using?


----------



## sraptor

  


 



Here is mine.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/690#post_24562410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine.


Lookin good!


----------



## agent62

Colton, that logo and setup look awesome!


----------



## agent62

yours too sraptor!!


----------



## sraptor

Thanks, Now im working in a sensor like meyer has.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/690#post_24566418
> 
> 
> Thanks, Now im working in a sensor like meyer has.



I would love if someone could do a detailed guide or better a youtube video, that would be amazing and very appreciated. ^_^


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/660#post_24557850
> 
> 
> They are great! Very nice color and bright. Best bang for my buck. I would highly recommend anyone using MoviePoster to go with nothing smaller than a 50" LED TV. Really has the WOW factor when you see it in action.
> 
> 
> Thanks for making such a great program!



it just feels weird to spend so much on the screens. I'm hoping oled catches on, or at the very least UHD, and in a few years you'll be able to pick up 40-50" lcd's at garage sales for like 20bux each like you can with 20-30" CRT's now, haha.


I'm keeping my eyes open for a 32"+ used display with something wrong that I can get for real cheap, haha. when I first got the program running I just missed out on a 32" LED for 100bux(it was actually in good shape too) so I've made that measuring stick to beat.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

yeah I wouldnt spend more then $200 for my movie poster screen so Im holding out for some bargain sales and what not.


----------



## meyer64

For those who what to try to make a motion sensor to automatically turn your screens on, this should get you started.

I used a Teensy USB 2.0 board, http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensy.html
a HC-SR501 PIR motion sensor module and a 5v arduino relay module.
The Teensy USB boards are small, cheap and use arduino compatible code. I make use of the built in USB-Serial interface so that the MoviePoster software can control the screen, allowing the screen to always be on when the 'Now Playing' screen is shown. I use the TV LED as a source to detect if the TV is currently on or off (we don't want to try to turn it on if its already on, or it will end up turning off instead). Any power source that has between 3 and 5 volts only when the TV is on will work though. The Teensy board can be powered from USB or a separate +5v source.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, I used un arduino nano and was very cheap about 7$. I created also a board so I can plug the arduino board and I dont need to solder wires. I will put soon my schematic about circuit board.


Thanks for your info, it is great explained.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, I have a question. If you decide for 20 minutes to turn off when motions is not detected but you are watching a movie in your room and want to let poster on. How you make that happens? How arduino know if you are watcihng a movie or not?


Thanks


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/690#post_24576938
> 
> 
> Meyer, I have a question. If you decide for 20 minutes to turn off when motions is not detected but you are watching a movie in your room and want to let poster on. How you make that happens? How arduino know if you are watcihng a movie or not?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have my MoviePoster pc connected to my Teensy USB board over USB and use the built in USB-Serial interface to send commands from MoviePoster to the Teensy. If you look at the code sketch I attached a couple posts back, there is a function called checkForSerialControl(). which returns a string value received over the serial port. At the start of the loop I call this function and check if a known command has been received. I have commands for on (Display:ON) and off (Display:OFF) defined. if the command Display:ON is received I reset the timeout and invoke the turnTVon() function. the turnTVon() function will then simulate a button press to turn the display on if it is off. if the display is already on, it does nothing.. On the MoviePoster side of things, the software has an option to control a display using either eventGhost or serial commands. if you turn on the option to 'always turn on the display for now playing' MoviePoster will send a Display:ON string over the USB-seria interface to the teensy every few seconds whenever the now playing screen is shown, which keeps the display on even if there is no motion.


----------



## sraptor

i checked my LED from TV and gave me 2.76v. Your tv gave you 2.76 or 3v?


----------



## meyer64

i dont recall. but if you read the value on an analog input, you can just compare the value read to some threshold that you set. play with it until you find a good value to use. then have your function that checks the power state return false (off) if the value read is below that threshold, or true (on) if its higher. in my code the value is the const int LED_ON_VALUE


----------



## sraptor

in your sketch you have

LED in pin 11?

and pin 7 is going to the led from the tv?

What is pin 3?


const int LED_PIN=11;

const int POWERMODE_PIN=3;

const int ANALOG_POWERMODE_PIN = 7;


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/690#post_24577158
> 
> 
> in your sketch you have
> 
> LED in pin 11?
> 
> and pin 7 is going to the led from the tv?
> 
> What is pin 3?
> 
> 
> const int LED_PIN=11;
> 
> const int POWERMODE_PIN=3;
> 
> const int ANALOG_POWERMODE_PIN = 7;



pin 11 is connected to the LED on the teensy board. i used it for debugging/testing.

pin 3 isnt actually used, it was there to read the tv power status on a digital input, but instead of adding a more complicated circuit to get the proper voltages, i just used the analog input on pin 7 instead.


----------



## sraptor

So you only use 3 inputs?


1,2 and Analog 7?



in my sketch I used a led also for testing about if motion sensor is on or off.

your sketch is a lot more detail with more check. I will have to get a external power because the computer im using usb is not power enough for the arduino.


----------



## Colton

Is there a way to tell MoviePoster to ONLY download MotionPosters?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/690#post_24579401
> 
> 
> Is there a way to tell MoviePoster to ONLY download MotionPosters?


Actually, MoviePoster doesnt automatically download motionposters at all. its a manual process. if all you want to have shown is motion posters, you could create a custom list that only contains the posters that you've saved motionposters for.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

so the animated posters, I am assuming we need a program to download them from vimeo?


----------



## MasterHaze


omg I was just thinking of maybe having a virtual now playing movie poster when I saw this pop up on the main forum page. This is so awesome.  Meyer64 thank you so much for sharing this and for all the effort put into this. 

 

*permanently bookmarked*

 

MasterHaze


----------



## Colton

OH NO!


My MoviePoster won't run anymore! When I double-click on it - it does nothing!


The log file just says INIT.


Everything else is working fine. XBMC and both displays with extended desktop. Not sure what broke.


Help me, Meyer!


UPDATE: Working again! Turns out the AMD ATI Catalyst Drivers were wrecking havoc on my display adapter.


----------



## MasterHaze


Once I have built my home theater and have one of these virtual movie posters installed there will be a nice donation coming your way to ensure future support and development.  Once more, thank you so much for sharing this and all the effort that has gone into developing this. 

 

MasterHaze.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, with your sketch if I dont connect the arduino to a computer and I connect to a power supply direct what will happens?

Will still working?


----------



## meyer64

It will still function as a motion sensor to turn the display on and off with motion, it just won't be able to receive commands to stay on when the now playing screen is shown.


----------



## gjviii

Is there any ETA for a Mediabrowser plugin?

Thank you for any info


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjviii*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/690#post_24590102
> 
> 
> Is there any ETA for a Mediabrowser plugin?
> 
> Thank you for any info



that would be awesome ^_^


----------



## dukedallas2005

Can i use your sweet poster to replace my crappy one?


----------



## Colton

Installed and running ...


----------



## Daniel Chaves

wow colton very nice, do you have a build log of your theater and lounge? or additional photos? if I can ask where did you get that Home Theater sign, I love it and that ticket booth is awesome.


----------



## sraptor

Colton, very nice. i just finished my sensor.


Meyer in your code if you connect usb direct to a power supply is not working right, only if you connect to a led source from the tv and hook it to the computer.


I put inside of the frame a mini computer nuc, and I going to add another relay to start the computer first before than tv. I will let you know my progress.


----------



## sraptor

I made this arcade machine for my room also.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24594218
> 
> 
> Meyer in your code if you connect usb direct to a power supply is not working right, only if you connect to a led source from the tv and hook it to the computer.


you still need to connect to the led no matter how the board is powered. it shouldn't matter at all if the board is powered from USB or some other 5v source, as long as the 5v is on all the time. if you try to run it from a usb port on the tv, it might lose power when the tv turns off.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24594235
> 
> 
> I made this arcade machine for my room also.


Very nice! I've been thinking of building one also.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, when you are ready to built one let me know, maybe I can help you with the parts I used. I built that one 4 years ago.


----------



## sraptor

Here is the picture of my sensor.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I use to own Buck Rogers Pinball Machine and an Original PacMan machine but had to sell them when I moved to LA... man I miss those but yeah one day I hope to have a spot for some arcade machines too ^_^


----------



## sraptor

Daniel, I enjoyed more building it than playing it.


It work great but more fun was to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Colton

Thanks, Daniel.


Here is a thread to get you started: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1280351/my-loft-theater-is-finished 


The ticket booth thread is here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/680611/the-ticket-booth-experience 


-Colton


----------



## Colton

Meyer:


The wall switch that turns off the power to both TVs cuts the power completely, so if MoviePoster is playing, it defaults back to my big screen. The only option would for me to manually turn off MoviePoster BEFORE flipping the wall switch in order to keep the settings. Is there another way for me to fix this?


-Colton


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24594705
> 
> 
> Meyer:
> 
> 
> The wall switch that turns off the power to both TVs cuts the power completely, so if MoviePoster is playing, it defaults back to my big screen. The only option would for me to manually turn off MoviePoster BEFORE flipping the wall switch in order to keep the settings. Is there another way for me to fix this?
> 
> 
> -Colton



not in the current release, unfortunately, windows tries to help you by moving apps around when a display becomes unavailable, but i do have a solution implemented for the next release. i just need to fix a bug that causes the display to freeze after running for a day or so. I've been making small improvements, adding error checking, and improving efficiency, but I still haven't squashed that tricky bug yet. I wouldnt mind letting you try it out if you want, but i really cant consider it stable at this point.


----------



## Colton

I'd be happy to test it. You know my e-mail address.


-Colton


----------



## sraptor

Meyer , what is the setup you do to stay on poster when you are watching a movie?


Baud rate: 38400

data bits: 8

Handshake: ?

Parity: ?

Stop Bits: ?


Thanks


----------



## sraptor

I figured out the setting and not I got working.


Meyer, can you make an option if I put picture from one folder only show picture from that folder? Only pictures.


That is good if you want to put picture is not movies.


----------



## tsleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24594705
> 
> 
> Meyer:
> 
> 
> The wall switch that turns off the power to both TVs cuts the power completely, so if MoviePoster is playing, it defaults back to my big screen. The only option would for me to manually turn off MoviePoster BEFORE flipping the wall switch in order to keep the settings. Is there another way for me to fix this?
> 
> 
> -Colton



Hdmi tape trick solved my same problem. http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=158432


----------



## Colton

  


This is the right pin to block.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24614205



So there is no confusion, in the picture being shown, the pin that is taped is the correct pin to cover.


The pin being stated to be blocked in that picture is not the correct pin.


----------



## Colton

Yes, further reading does show that the original photo of the taped pin is the right one.


----------



## Dizzy49

This is cool as hell, and I want to build a display as well.

How does it handle when playing TV Shows vs Movies in XBMC?


Subscribed, and will prob read all 25 pages this weekend


----------



## Colton

Meyer, sometimes I play music before the movie ... how about a feature that downloads a photo of the singer? So, if I'm playing 80's music and "Don't Stop Believing" plays ... MoviePoster will show a photo of Journey?


By the way, I try to connect to the web remote using my Android tablet and Windows 7 desktop computer and both can't access it at 127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html. What do I need to do to fix that?


-Colton


----------



## sraptor

The ip you should connect is the ip from the poster virtual software.


----------



## Colton

The IP of the computer that MoviePoster is on?


Yup! That was it! Working now ...


Thanks, sraptor!


One last thing, I noticed the trailers don't play. I have them enabled, but a small black boxs pops up and then disappears.


-Colton


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/700_50#post_24624146
> 
> 
> Meyer, sometimes I play music before the movie ... how about a feature that downloads a photo of the singer? So, if I'm playing 80's music and "Don't Stop Believing" plays ... MoviePoster will show a photo of Journey?
> 
> 
> By the way, I try to connect to the web remote using my Android tablet and Windows 7 desktop computer and both can't access it at 127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html. What do I need to do to fix that?
> 
> 
> -Colton



If you are playing music, tv shows or movies from XBMC and have fanart and covers in the local folders for the artist,tv show or movie, Movie poster will display "Now Showing" with the cover art or fanart along with the start and end times of the song, tv show and movie


The web remote does not work with the current version. I posted that problem a while back.


----------



## Dizzy49

Anyone tried using a touch screen with this? Thought it might be nice to be show a static image, and then can press a button to watch the trailer, or maybe search the movie collection.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy49*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24628290
> 
> 
> Anyone tried using a touch screen with this? Thought it might be nice to be show a static image, and then can press a button to watch the trailer, or maybe search the movie collection.



i considered the idea of touch features back when I first started the project. But the cost of a large touch capable lcd was too high for me to really consider it practical for most people. HP does make a 42" touch monitor that can be found on eBay from time to time that would probably make a great MoviePoster display. I believe I left an option in to 'show trailer icon' or something like that. If you click (or touch) that icon it would start the trailer playback. I also considered using the Microsoft Kinect camera to allow for gesture control, but i don't have one, so that never went anywhere.


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24626231
> 
> 
> The IP of the computer that MoviePoster is on?
> 
> 
> Yup! That was it! Working now ...
> 
> 
> Thanks, sraptor!
> 
> 
> One last thing, I noticed the trailers don't play. I have them enabled, but a small black boxs pops up and then disappears.
> 
> 
> -Colton



It looks like something broke in the youtube downloader. thankfully, its easy to fix. I'll update the downloads soon, I finally tracked down a nasty memory leak last night, so I'm to a point where i just need to tie up loose ends before the next release. but if you want to fix it yourself, you can download the newest version of youtube-dl here:

http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html 


download the windows version and replace the youtube-dl.exe file in the movieposter/mplayer directory with it.


----------



## Colton

That's great news, Meyer! Thanks for all your help!


UPDATE:


Downloaded new file and over-wrote the old file. No change. Black box opens ... then closes.


-Colton


----------



## dth122

You may have the same problem I had. For some reason, mplayer needs to prep/cache a TON of fonts, even though they're never used. It seems that Movie Poster never lets mplayer run long enough to do all of its prep work. The fix was to run mplayer separately from Movie Poster once and let it do its thing. After that it worked fine for me.

- Dave


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dth122*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/720#post_24633019
> 
> 
> You may have the same problem I had. For some reason, mplayer needs to prep/cache a TON of fonts, even though they're never used. It seems that Movie Poster never lets mplayer run long enough to do all of its prep work. The fix was to run mplayer separately from Movie Poster once and let it do its thing. After that it worked fine for me.
> 
> - Dave


yes, that is likely whats happening if your youtube-dl is up to date and you still get the black box. I have resolved the mplayer font cache issue for the next release, which will hopefully be ready soon.


----------



## sraptor

meyer64,


Do you know if movieposter work with plex? I tried it and I can not make it work, plex is a nice system also and it is coming from xbmc.


----------



## Colton

Meyer,


What new features are we to expect in the next release? Can't wait!


-Colton


----------



## meyer64

The two newest things that I think are pretty cool are:
**landscape layout* - layout mode designed for landscape oriented displays using fanart and banners instead of posters. still a work in progress.
**multi display support* - in theory, you can have as many poster displays as you want running from the same pc. each display has separate settings for layout (portrait or landscape) trailer playback and audio output. for example, you can have one screen in portrait mode just for posters and another in landscape just for trailers that run in sync.


Some of the rest of this was in the preview build I posted a while back and there is probably more that I'm forgetting.
**Improved retrieval of media flags.* - fixed some missing flags and added flag for 3d content.
**rotten tomatoes info caching -* there is a limit on the number of requests that can be made to RT per day for a single app. Past versions would requery each time a poster was shown and hit the quota, so some users were seeing missing data.
**fixed dim on xbmc playback setting*
**added an auto purging feature* - automatically delete posters based on age and other criteria.
**added a 5 star rating system* - posters with 3 stars or above will not be auto purged. posters with a higher star rating will appear more frequently.
**showtimes display* - this was in the previous preview release. allows you to include a showtimes view including movie banners included in your poster rotation.
**fixed mplayer font cache issue* - some users have had a problem with trailer playback not working due to mplayer taking a long time to fill its font cache. we dont really need the font cache anyway, so it has been disabled.
**support for adding game (xbox, wii, playstation, etc) posters* - must be added manually through the web interface. no automatic downloading.
**fixed some memory leaks* - application would freeze after running for a day or two under certain circumstances.
**updated youtube-dl* - fixed recent trailer playback issues.


----------



## Colton

For the multi-display support, could I have my 2 50" TVs show different posters?


----------



## meyer64

I don't have that implemented yet but I do plan to support that in the future.


----------



## Colton

I like the Showtimes display. Will the next release be easier to set that up? I haven't really messed with it, but couldn't figure out how to configure it. Also, will it work with double features?


Keep up the great work!


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24643033
> 
> 
> I like the Showtimes display. Will the next release be easier to set that up? I haven't really messed with it, but couldn't figure out how to configure it. Also, will it work with double features?
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work!



The showtimes screen currently shows banners for up to 3 movies. Adding / removing showtimes hasn't changed since the last preview release. I do realize that usage documentation is a bit sparse. One of my next projects will be writing some better instructions on how to use all the features.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer,


Do you know when you will release the new version? I have that problem about freezing after 1 o 2 day. Or can you send me the version you have to test it out?


Thanks


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24644330
> 
> 
> Meyer,
> 
> 
> Do you know when you will release the new version? I have that problem about freezing after 1 o 2 day. Or can you send me the version you have to test it out?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hopefully it will be ready soon. I've been trying to spend a little time on it everyday. I still have a handful of minor problems I'd like to get sorted out first... and I keep finding little things that need to be resolved. As I implement more features, it takes longer and longer to fully test.


----------



## sraptor

Thanks meyer, If you need me to be beta testing for the memory freezen problem let me know. Another thing can you make when you make schedules for movie 1,2,3 to automatic resize? so if you get 2 get half of the screen each?


Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Will the next release have an easy option to change out your banner/logo verses editing the original file?


I have to say amazing work, I cant wait to see the next version and that multi-monitor support would be awesome.










This is by no means a can you do it now because what your working on is awesome and Im sure once its finished and stable then this would be easier but I do hope one day you are able to make plugins to support Plex and MediaBrowser,







I will be happy to donate again each time for each plug in.










Again man awesome work and thank you.


----------



## me23

Meyer, is this going to work with Gotham?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *me23*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24659532
> 
> 
> Meyer, is this going to work with Gotham?


It was working on an old alpha build of Gotham, but something changed that broke it. I haven't tested against it against the recent betas yet as I usually only run the stable versions. And every time I upgrade something inevitably goes wrong, so I tend to cling to the old versions for a while. I'll get to it eventually though.


----------



## gjviii

Any plans on making this for MediaBrowser3?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjviii*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24659627
> 
> 
> Any plans on making this for MediaBrowser3?


Yes. I'm working on generalizing the media player interface so that I can potentially make 'plugins' for any media player that can provide the necessary playback status. MediaBrowser3 and Plex are both on the todo list.


----------



## me23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24659564
> 
> 
> It was working on an old alpha build of Gotham, but something changed that broke it. I haven't tested against it against the recent betas yet as I usually only run the stable versions. And every time I upgrade something inevitably goes wrong, so I tend to cling to the old versions for a while. I'll get to it eventually though.



Yeah, I understand. Release Candidate 1 is now available, so should be stable. Some good new features in Gotham, but I have been delaying updating because MoviePoster is not working with it yet.

You have an awesome program here and with your new updates coming out and hopefully if you can make it compatible with Gotham, I would have no problem with giving you more of my money.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, will be great if you can make it work with plex and gotham.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24659684
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm working on generalizing the media player interface so that I can potentially make 'plugins' for any media player that can provide the necessary playback status. MediaBrowser3 and Plex are both on the todo list.



So awesome ^_^


----------



## eecyclone

I finally finished my poster frame and mounted my TV! I still need to hide the wires though. I can't decide if I want a small cabinet below the TV or if I want to run the wires back to an unfinished area and keep the computer in my rack (about 50' away).

Before painting:
 

Size vs. regular poster:
 

Painted gloss black:
 


Edit: TV specs: 37" vizio 1080p LCD

Computer: dell laptop with broken screen, i3 processor, 3gb ram


----------



## tabdu296

I think that this software is amazing and I am having lots of fun seeing how I am going to use this in my Home Theater. So far not much "building" for my project just have the 40" TV on it's side.


A feature that would be really nice for those of us that primarily use DVD/Bluray would be an option to manually initiate a movie viewing in the app.


Basically, instead of using xbmc, having it where a movie's info is downloaded from wherever, maybe imdb, with running time. select the time that the movie starts playing (schedule) and let the app automatically initiate into a Now Playing status when it is time.


Other wise, kudos! I look forward to what you will come out with next.


And here is what I've done!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

tabdu296 what TV/Screen is that? make and Model, seems perfect for the job as it already looks like a framed poster


----------



## tabdu296

I just figured out it is a 39" not 40" but it is an Apex LED Model # LE3943 I like it just the way it is. I got a wall mount for it, and will install it once I move in the next couple months. so for now it is going to stay in my back office... which I seem to be using a lot more than usual


----------



## fierce_gt

^^ it's a great model for this application. this might actually be the perfect use of a thin bezel LED, haha. although I still wonder if the clouding would drive me nuts or not, haha.


seriously though, hang it on the wall is be done, looks great!


----------



## fierce_gt

i don't think I've ever mentioned it, but one tweak I'd love to see is the ability to display more than one 'list' at a time. specifically I'd really like to be able to display MY movies(say my favourites) under a heading of 'NOW SHOWING' while still getting the automatic downloads and display those movies under a heading of "COMING SOON".


i think it's really neat being able to get the automatic downloads, and i often find myself watching those previews to see if i want to get those movies. but it's confusing having those run under the same heading as the movies i actually do have in my collection. it'd be nice to be able to see those 'coming soon' movies i don't have while still being able to advertise the 'now showing' movies to guests who aren't familiar with my collection


avoid the 'oh, let's watch that movie'

"well i actually don't have it"

"oh, what movies do you have?'

"keep watching, my movies will be displayed, but you're have no way of knowing which ones i have and which ones i don't, yeah maybe this isn't useful at all for this purpose right now... i'll have to change some settings and load up a different list. oh nm, it's easier if you just look at the list i have in mediabrowser'


----------



## Colton

Meyer,


If it's not too late to include it in your next release, can you add an option for MoviePoster to download the movie posters on xbmc? I know you have a feature that will add it when you play the movie, but I have 600+ movies I would have to play for 1 second and the move to the next one to add them to MoviePoster. Just would like a automated option that would just add everything already there.


-Colton


----------



## ellisr63

Would this work on a Openelec/XBMC media server running on a Rasberry? If so I am thinking this would be awesome to add as I have a 32" Samsung laying around that would work perfectly for this I believe.


----------



## tabdu296

Also, This would be awesome if it integrated with the collectorz.com movies application!


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24677964
> 
> 
> Meyer,
> 
> 
> If it's not too late to include it in your next release, can you add an option for MoviePoster to download the movie posters on xbmc? I know you have a feature that will add it when you play the movie, but I have 600+ movies I would have to play for 1 second and the move to the next one to add them to MoviePoster. Just would like a automated option that would just add everything already there.
> 
> 
> -Colton



the other thing with this(and I'm hoping this gets sorted out for when MB3 is supported as that's what I use) is that I use the program to show what NEW movies I have. that way when ppl are over, it advertises the movies I recently got and have not watched yet(ie the ones I WANT to watch). if it only adds them after they get watched, it'll be too late. I don't want to advertise the movie I JUST watched, if anything I'd rather watch something I haven't seen in a while, haha


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24679991
> 
> 
> the other thing with this(and I'm hoping this gets sorted out for when MB3 is supported as that's what I use) is that I use the program to show what NEW movies I have. that way when ppl are over, it advertises the movies I recently got and have not watched yet(ie the ones I WANT to watch). if it only adds them after they get watched, it'll be too late. I don't want to advertise the movie I JUST watched, if anything I'd rather watch something I haven't seen in a while, haha


I usually watch my new movies the same day I get them.


----------



## dth122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24676933
> 
> 
> i don't think I've ever mentioned it, but one tweak I'd love to see is the ability to display more than one 'list' at a time. specifically I'd really like to be able to display MY movies(say my favourites) under a heading of 'NOW SHOWING' while still getting the automatic downloads and display those movies under a heading of "COMING SOON".



+1


I think an easy way to do this could be to have a flag on each poster that indicates whether or not you own it, and then display a different header if you do.


It would be a nice feature if there was some way to display the "now playing" movies a little more frequently than the others.

- Dave


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dth122*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24681452
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I think an easy way to do this could be to have a flag on each poster that indicates whether or not you own it, and then display a different header if you do.
> 
> 
> It would be a nice feature if there was some way to display the "now playing" movies a little more frequently than the others.
> 
> - Dave



I think that last point is already being addressed with a 5star rating system. though I guess that wouldn't be automatic, I think it's good enough. the stuff automatically downloaded comes in at 3, and you can make the ones you own 4 or 5 so they play more.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24680236
> 
> 
> I usually watch my new movies the same day I get them.



I get them when they come out, I watch them when I have time. and I like to be a little social with them too, so sometimes I have to wait until others schedules line up with mine too.


either way, it'd work for both of us if it scanned out folders and did it automatically once we had them, and not once we played them. I use media center master to automatically DL meta data automatically


----------



## dth122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fierce_gt*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750#post_24683564
> 
> 
> I think that last point is already being addressed with a 5star rating system. though I guess that wouldn't be automatic, I think it's good enough. the stuff automatically downloaded comes in at 3, and you can make the ones you own 4 or 5 so they play more.



I'd agree that's a solution if there was a way to automatically adjust the ratings based on a text file, spreadsheet or other standardized list of movies.

- Dave


----------



## Robert Clark

Trailers still don't work for me. I get a black screen rectangle as if the trailer is starting then it goes away in a few seconds. At least it doesn't stop the posters anymore...


----------



## meyer64

Have you updated the YouTube-dl.exe as I described a few posts back?


----------



## Robert Clark

I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## Colton

Run the mplayer.exe by itself. Go into where you installed MoviePoster and find the mplayer.exe file and double-click it. Let it run for awhile and it'll fix the problem.


-Colton


----------



## Nosferatu

I have XBMC 13 (newest version). I run multiple XBMC clients around the house with one PC as the server. Can this setup be used on a dual monitor setup? One monitor being your projector / TV screen and the second monitor running this so everything can be operational on one PC? I like the concept?


----------



## Colton

I'm running MoviePoster on 2 50" LED TVs and XBMC. Motherboard HDMI to XBMC. Add-in ATI Graphics Card PCIe HDMI to a splitter for 2 50" LED TVs. Works perfectly.


----------



## fierce_gt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/780#post_24693804
> 
> 
> I have XBMC 13 (newest version). I run multiple XBMC clients around the house with one PC as the server. Can this setup be used on a dual monitor setup? One monitor being your projector / TV screen and the second monitor running this so everything can be operational on one PC? I like the concept?



yes. it can run on an extended desktop, and it even can be set to use it's own audio output.


I ended up just running a vga and audio cable from my bedroom media pc because it was the only one I had with a vga output, and the little tv I had lieing around to test it with didn't have dvi.


when it's released for media browser compatibility i'll install it on my main HTPC and run video from there instead. super versatile program, basically does whatever your PC allows it to


----------



## sraptor

Now XBMC ghotam public release is out when movieposter will work with that version?



Thanks


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sraptor*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750_50#post_24717143
> 
> 
> Now XBMC ghotam public release is out when movieposter will work with that version?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


It does work with Gotham. I posted some pics for proof.


----------



## Colton

I upgraded to Gotham Beta 1 (13.1) and now my NOW PLAYING doesn't work.


What are the settings I need to check?


-Colton


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750_50#post_24730837
> 
> 
> I upgraded to Gotham Beta 1 (13.1) and now my NOW PLAYING doesn't work.
> 
> 
> What are the settings I need to check?
> 
> 
> -Colton




Under setting and services webserver port, username and password are set. The username is case sensitive I found out with MoviePoster. Also Zeroconf needs to be checked. I control XBMC with my iphone and if you need that, then under remote the items need to be checked. As I said before when I had a problem with movie poster connecting it was my username was wrong.


----------



## ellisr63

Any chance of a version that could run off of a Rasberry on a USB stick?


----------



## Colton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/780#post_24732198
> 
> 
> Under setting and services webserver port, username and password are set. The username is case sensitive I found out with MoviePoster. Also Zeroconf needs to be checked. I control XBMC with my iphone and if you need that, then under remote the items need to be checked. As I said before when I had a problem with movie poster connecting it was my username was wrong.



Checked all that and everything looked fine. I had them both set to user: 123 pass: 123. Removing the password on MoviePoster fixed it. Weird.


Thanks for your help.


-Colton


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/750_50#post_24732341
> 
> 
> Any chance of a version that could run off of a Rasberry on a USB stick?



As of this version no but he may port it to Pi in later versions. It is totally up to meyer64. I see you have some NUC's , if any are running on windows you could set one of those up to run it.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/780#post_24732505
> 
> 
> As of this version no but he may port it to Pi in later versions. It is totally up to meyer64. I see you have some NUC's , if any are running on windows you could set one of those up to run it.


One of them is running windows and the other 2 run OpenElec/XBMC. My win7 NUC does my Home Automation... I could run this on it but I want to run 2 monitors for this... 1 for now playing and another for coming attractions plus I want to run a 3rd monitor outside our HT with whatever movies is playing going there too. The idea of a Rasberry is I could do it for under $50 each, where as the NUCs are more expensive and have more power than would be needed for this software. If he came out with a plugin for OpenElec/XBMC it would be golden.


----------



## tobihase


Hi,

 

first I like to say that this app is really really fantastic. Great work!

 

I'm from Germany and we have the 24h time format. Now I have the Problem that in the app START TIME is shown in 12h format and END TIME in 24h format. It would be great if both had the 24h format. See attached pic. 

Is there a settings option to correct this. Or maybe this is a bug?

Perhaps there is a correction in the next release? 

 

Then I have a suggestion for a new feature. Is it possible to display something like the TV Station Logo and additional programm info if LIVE TV is running on XBMC. This would be really great.

 

Thanks. CU

Tobi


----------



## Colton

I think it uses whatever time you have your Windows set? Not sure, but mine is on a 12hr time.


----------



## tobihase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/780#post_24745665
> 
> 
> I think it uses whatever time you have your Windows set? Not sure, but mine is on a 12hr time.



But it shows 2 different formats. Start time 12hr time and end time 24hr time ...


----------



## meyer64

Tobi, which version are you running? If I remember right I fixed that issue in the 1.0.1.7 preview.


----------



## Robert Clark

My movie poster setup is working perfectly for the first time! Thanks!


----------



## tobihase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyer64*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/780#post_24746794
> 
> 
> Tobi, which version are you running? If I remember right I fixed that issue in the 1.0.1.7 preview.



Hi. I'm using 1.0.1.7 preview. Maybe you can take a look at it. And fix this in the next version.


Thanks!


----------



## Colton

I'm not sure if Meyer makes house calls. LOL!


----------



## bigbearh

Can't wait for plex plugin thanks


----------



## jeonunh

+1 for Raspberry Pi support. I REALLY want to use this, but can't seem to rationalize running another PC 24/7 to do it. Also a +1 for MB3 support since I don't use XBMC. I have nothing against it, but I use MB3 for the ease of mounting my Bluray ISO files and launching PowerDVD. I also use WMC for Live/Recorded TV.


----------



## Rendermandan

Why? Why did I have to come across this thread? This is some seriously cool ****. Now I'm going to have to build one of theses. As if I didn't have enough other stuff to work on. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## jeffbab

I posted a little demonstration video on my youtube channel. Shows off some of the motionposters.





Forgive my horrible video skills and my monotone voice.


----------



## meyer64

Excellent video to show off the capabilities of the app! Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## dth122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffbab*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/780#post_24768229
> 
> 
> I posted a little demonstration video on my youtube channel. Shows off some of the motionposters.



Where did you find those motion posters? I have a couple of them but haven't seen the Total Recall, Judge Dredd or a few others.

- Dave


----------



## jeffbab

I believe I just did a Google search for motion posters. Some of them had to be downloaded using a site like keepvid if I remember correctly. Im on my phone right now but ill see if i can find where I got them all tomorrow and will post the links.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

its funny I was at the Americana Pacific Theater and they have LCD movie posters but the way it looked and the way it over lapped movie trailers for the movie posters on display, looked exactly like your system... maybe they are using it, if so I would be like sooo wheres my kick back / credit =p


----------



## Colton

I would love to find a good source of Motion Posters. I've Googled and didn't find much. Why is it so hard to find them?


----------



## meyer64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/810#post_24774693
> 
> 
> I would love to find a good source of Motion Posters. I've Googled and didn't find much. Why is it so hard to find them?



There are links to several motionposters on the 'more' page of the movieposter web site here: http://movieposterapp.com/more.html 


Some have direct download links, others will require you to use a tool like the 'Video DownloadHelper' add on for firefox in order to save them.


I have not updated the list in a while so if you have links to others, please let me know and I'll add the link to the web page.


----------



## jeffbab

Here are all the ones I have found. Forgive the site, it is rather crude. I literally just threw it together in the last hour this morning.

http://classicgamescanada.com/motion-posters/ 


Some of them are rather low res, but most of them still look OK. I guess it will depend on the size of the monitor you are using for your poster.


----------



## jeffbab

Actually I don't think the one for Captain America 2 is properly formatted, but I think the rest work OK.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffbab*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/800_50#post_24778124
> 
> 
> Here are all the ones I have found. Forgive the site, it is rather crude. I literally just threw it together in the last hour this morning.
> 
> http://classicgamescanada.com/motion-posters/
> 
> 
> Some of them are rather low res, but most of them still look OK. I guess it will depend on the size of the monitor you are using for your poster.



Thanks for putting the site up and have a simple and single place to grab the motion posters at.


I also found one on youtube for Through the Never by Metallica which is pretty cool.


----------



## jeffbab

Thanks. I think that video will have the same issue as my Captain America 2 motion poster. When they uploaded it they did it in a widescreen format and added their logo in the corner, so it is impossible to use properly in the software. It ends up not being the proper aspect ratio. Sucks because that is a cool poster.


----------



## BCRSS

^^

Do you happen to know what res is needed for it to show properly?


----------



## jeffbab

As long as they are in the correct aspect ratio they will work. Some examples of resolutions on the motionposters I have found are 720 high X 400 wide, or 1080 high by 608 wide.


As long as you don't get something that shows up in a widescreen format that is wider than it is high, because then you are going to get the black bars on the sides of the image that will screw it all up.


----------



## BCRSS

I opened up the through the never in Handbrake and got it to 600 wide x 900, so that should work then. It also cropped out the ign logo, will be adding that to my collection.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

wow great list, thanks for your efforts, that really helped a lot.


----------



## Penetronn

Got an old x86 netbook on eBay with Windows 7 starter edition to use in this project. My family is a collector of official Lego movie themes like Star Wars, Lotr. Going to build a shadow box enclosure and cover it with Lego bricks to hang above our mantel display with our various movie scenes. Found some official light bulb Lego blueprints to use as a border for a matinee look. Screen is an old 22 inch Samsung LCD. I'll post pictures as I progress for everyone in case there are other Lego lovers in here.


----------



## bronnie23


 The more I read of this thread, the more I forsee my next project...right after I learn how to use Adobe After Effects for my theatre intro, This seems like a more enjoyable venture with less brain cramping.


----------



## bronnie23


 Just downloaded and made a donation, nice so far!    Beginning frame assembly for my monitor and reading the 23 pages I haven't read yet.

 

Thanks


----------



## Javlin


Awesome App just found this as Im putting the finishing touches on my new theatre room. Lucky I have not and gone poster frames yet! thankgod they are so expensive to import to Australia! 

 

Setup a old 20 Inch monitor to debug in corner of room and got my display port adapter for Intel Nuc. Just hope it plays nice with "Extending desktop" and my projector setup =S

 

Looking at 42 inch TV's now might compromise for a 32 as the room isn't the biggest.. Opinions?

 

Also noticed app is missing a force to foreground command, as if you hit the show desktop button on Windows 8 the poster display is minimised. Is there a possibility of a force to top option meyers?

 

Should consider making a simple android control app and charging for it, I would certainly pay. Perhaps a plugin for Yatsee XBMC remote. Also another +1 for raspberry port.

 

I understand time is precious though as a developer so I thank you for all the time spent so far.


----------



## bronnie23


 Ok, I do need xmbc, which I have configured to the same 8080 port and password as listed in the connection settings. Now for the dumb questions. Can I use the remote to dl new posters and trailers on the same pc on which I am running movieposter, or do I need to be running 2 machines?  Trying to figure out how to acess the remote while running xmbc.  Excuse my ignorance on this, as I just installed xmbc after I read of this program on a second pc as my main is being upgraded.

 

 Thanks

 

Brian

I checked firewall acess, I entered my IP on the xmbc settings tab.... File log still says TCP Listener Unable to Connect No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:9090 or my IP when I changed it.


----------



## mutheater

I ordered at 39 inch LCD from Tigerdirect the other day for $199 which seems to be the perfect size. I have the software up and running just fine...I need to make a donation at some point. Is anyone concerned about the screen burn from the static "Coming Soon" image?


Also, I need to figure out a way to have my LCD TV turn on when power is applied to the unit. So far, no luck.


Thanks for a great app!


----------



## sraptor

mutheater, build a sensor PIR. you have instruction how to do it in the forum.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mutheater*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/810#post_24808248
> 
> 
> I ordered at 39 inch LCD from Tigerdirect the other day for $199 which seems to be the perfect size. I have the software up and running just fine...I need to make a donation at some point. Is anyone concerned about the screen burn from the static "Coming Soon" image?
> 
> 
> Also, I need to figure out a way to have my LCD TV turn on when power is applied to the unit. So far, no luck.
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great app!



I didnt know LCD can have screen burn?  I thought that was only from the glass used on Plasmas and CRTs, but I could be wrong I suppose, however I have never seen it happen.


----------



## Colton

Yeah, old Plasma's were notorious for image burn, but that was resolved. Plasma screens are also much warmer than LED screens.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/810#post_24808258
> 
> 
> I didnt know LCD can have screen burn?  I thought that was only from the glass used on Plasmas and CRTs, but I could be wrong I suppose, however I have never seen it happen.


I have never heard of screen burn with a LCD... I have had LCD monitors on for over 12 hrs at a time with the same image and never seen any image burn, but when I do a search they do say they have image burn ib... I guess I have been lucky?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_burn-in


----------



## Killroy

My 30" has bad burn in on the left side from my years of web browsing on it. Even with a screen savers.


----------



## jeffbab

I have an old Phillips 32" LCD from back in the day when a 32" LCD still cost over $2000 CAD.


I used to have it in my bedroom and it would end up with the taskbar showing up on it after a few hours of use. I think it was more a case of image "retention" rather than burn-in, since if I watched a movie or something afterwards the burned in image would disappear with no trace.


I always thought you never had to worry about permanent burn-in on LCDs.


I haven't had an issue with any modern TV at all, so maybe it is a thing of the past?


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffbab*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/810#post_24810228
> 
> 
> I always thought you never had to worry about permanent burn-in on LCDs.
> 
> 
> I haven't had an issue with any modern TV at all, so maybe it is a thing of the past?



I knew I had a picture of it somewhere on my archives....


----------



## fierce_gt

back in the day when I worked at mcd's we had lcd monitors where the orders came up. I remember one day the power going down and watching the system reboot and the outline for the menu system(that had probably be on constantly for like 10 000hrs at that point, haha) being clearly defined ghosted over the start up screens.



anyway, wondering if anybody is having issues with the custom lists in the latest version? I never really got around to doing anything until today, and I'm not able to add any titles to any custom lists. I can add movies fine to the cache, but when I try to add them to a custom list, nothing loads up. I've tried with IE(which hardly worked at all) and chrome(which appears to work, just never loads my list of movies to select from). seems to be a browser issue maybe? but I don't feel like installing firefox on a whim.


I'd like to be able to store 'my movies' in a custom list, and still let the program automatically download the new releases. I like letting the new releases play so I can see if there's anything I'm interested in, but I like playing just the ones I own when I have company over so I don't have to go through the whole 'let's watch that one!", "I don't actually have THAT one" thing over and over


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/810#post_24810291
> 
> 
> I knew I had a picture of it somewhere on my archives....


Last time I saw a line like that was the old Sony CRTs... Which you could see from day one if you knew it was there.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1439406/movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software/810#post_24816739
> 
> 
> Last time I saw a line like that was the old Sony CRTs... Which you could see from day one if you knew it was there.



This is a HP LP3065c 30" screen so its on the high end. It built up over years of use (I think I have owned this thing for almost 6-7 years). I get between 12-16 hours of daily use so I am sure it gets more abuse than the usual LCD panel.


----------



## dukedallas2005

In between all of this back and forth about specs and etc... 

I just want to say this software is probably one of the TOP 3 things I've ever come across for my Theater. I still look at my poster box and absolutely love the fact I'm not hunting down posters from movie theaters etc! 
The quality of the images are so good that when people have come to watch a movie and see my poster light box a few of them thought it was really a physical poster they are looking at. Hats off to you Meyer64!!!! :grin:


----------



## me23

Nice setup Duke! You mind sharing how you made the light box that's encasing the tv? Very cool.


----------



## joetheater

I just donated to the creator of this app because I think its going to be awesome once I figure t out. Im sure there is something Im not doing correctly here because I cant get this software to work at all. When I open the web remote none of the buttons work. When I click on the small blue + sign at the top right of several of the pages (i.e. favorites, cached posters, custom posters) nothing happens. When I click on "Option" next to any of the posters nothing happens - just goes to a blank white screen. 

Im running Windows 7. No XBMC at the moment, just Windows. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## auburnu008

Thanks for sharing this and all your work on it. I went through the first couple of pages but didn't see anything about multiple monitors. I am going to have 2 TV's for poster frames in the lobby and was wondering if the program would allow for 2 monitors. Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

auburnu008 said:


> Thanks for sharing this and all your work on it. I went through the first couple of pages but didn't see anything about multiple monitors. I am going to have 2 TV's for poster frames in the lobby and was wondering if the program would allow for 2 monitors. Thanks!


With the current version, you could run two displays my mirroring the video output, so both screens would show the exact same image. The next release will have better multiple monitor support, including options for both portrait and landscape displays. You'll also be able to specify which displays show the trailers if you don't want it on all screens. I want to finish up the connectivity for MediaBrowser3 integration before I post it though. I appreciate everyones support, its getting closer every day.


----------



## meyer64

joetheater said:


> I just donated to the creator of this app because I think its going to be awesome once I figure t out. Im sure there is something Im not doing correctly here because I cant get this software to work at all. When I open the web remote none of the buttons work. When I click on the small blue + sign at the top right of several of the pages (i.e. favorites, cached posters, custom posters) nothing happens. When I click on "Option" next to any of the posters nothing happens - just goes to a blank white screen.
> 
> Im running Windows 7. No XBMC at the moment, just Windows.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


To anyone else experiencing the same issue. I believe we have narrowed this one down to being an issue with Internet Explorer compatibility. Should be working fine under Chrome, Firefox, or Safari.


----------



## dukedallas2005

me23 said:


> Nice setup Duke! You mind sharing how you made the light box that's encasing the tv? Very cool.


I picked it up from Craigslist for $100 and totally gutted it. It came from an old Blockbuster store that closed. It had florescent lighting inside of it and was pretty beat up. I repainted and was able to slavage the frame and front screen. Afterwards I had to cut the front opening bigger to accomodate a 46" LCD TV ($150 scratch n dent TV website) in there. Luckily its about 4 inches deep so the tv mounts perfect inside with some bracing on the backside to kee it secure. The whole box weighs a TON with the TV in there, I have to support it from my joists. It was a wonderful project to build and I involved my 7 year old daughter at the time she loved helping. I also grabbed LED lighting (16 ft strip) from eBay for like $20 and put it in there.


----------



## fierce_gt

meyer64 said:


> With the current version, you could run two displays my mirroring the video output, so both screens would show the exact same image. The next release will have better multiple monitor support, including options for both portrait and landscape displays. You'll also be able to specify which displays show the trailers if you don't want it on all screens. *I want to finish up the connectivity for MediaBrowser3 integration before I post it though*. I appreciate everyones support, its getting closer every day.


super excited for this! thank you 




meyer64 said:


> To anyone else experiencing the same issue. I believe we have narrowed this one down to being an issue with Internet Explorer compatibility. Should be working fine under Chrome, Firefox, or Safari.


 I can confirm that the webremote is fubar in IE, but works with chrome, except for one thing. I'm still not able to add titles to my custom lists for some reason. when I click to do so, it looks like it doesn't load all the way. I get a text box where I can type in titles to search for, but none of my cached posters load for me to select them.


----------



## auburnu008

meyer64 said:


> With the current version, you could run two displays my mirroring the video output, so both screens would show the exact same image. The next release will have better multiple monitor support, including options for both portrait and landscape displays. You'll also be able to specify which displays show the trailers if you don't want it on all screens. I want to finish up the connectivity for MediaBrowser3 integration before I post it though. I appreciate everyones support, its getting closer every day.


Thanks for the post. I appreciate you taking the time to answer the question and making such a great program.


----------



## sraptor

*new version of the software*

meyer64, do you know when a new version of the software will come out?


Thanks


----------



## me23

Weird bug that I cant quite figure out. Say its the first time running movie poster on pc. If you uncheck the transition option, we will just say the fade one, and have none selected and save it. Then it will crash and you cant get back into it. Here is the weird part, even after deleting the movie poster folder and using a brand new install, it still crashes. Even after rebooting after deleting the folder it still crashes. But then I can take the new install and move to a different directory or drive and its fine again. All of this because I unselected the one transition effect, fade. I was able to get in the movieposter.exe config file and enable logs, but it doesn't show anything.
Just finding the custom lists, etc. No reference to shutting down or any error.


Also, anyone else notice the little jump or hiccup before each new poster fades in. Just curious if way to smooth that out.


----------



## Barrettmr

So looking forward to this next release that will work with MediaBrowser 3 - this will be the 'icing on the cake' for my HT remodel and to hear we are getting close is great timing for me.... my money is waiting


----------



## me23

I don't want to have this TV on 24/7 so I am going to use it with my home automation. So I turned the tv off earlier and then back on and get this. Don't know if this is a focus issue or what.
Anyone see this after turning off the TV and back on while leaving movie poster running?


----------



## meyer64

me23 said:


> I don't want to have this TV on 24/7 so I am going to use it with my home automation. So I turned the tv off earlier and then back on and get this. Don't know if this is a focus issue or what.
> Anyone see this after turning off the TV and back on while leaving movie poster running?


Yeah, this looks like the sort of thing that happens when Windows tries to be smart and moves applications around/resizes them to fit on the screens that are active. Are you using an HDMI or VGA connection? Is MoviePoster running on your primary screen or a secondary display?


----------



## me23

Hdmi and primary screen. Win 7 and nvidia gt430. Latest drivers. I tried some free program that supposed to keep open windows and programs on top, but didn't work. You never had this happen?


----------



## Misery4eva

I finally got this up and running on a separate throwaway 24" TV. I'll upgrade to at least a 32" later down the line...but this will do for now.

I'm still amazed that it does what it does...thanks SO much again to Meyer for all his hard work. Still have some things to tweak, but the effect for me is jaw-dropping. Not to mention that I just got the motion posters working as well!! 

I attached a couple pics...


----------



## me23

Ok, after some digging around, apparently its a hdmi edid issue. By blocking pin 19 on the cable with a small strip of electrical tape took care of it.


----------



## Jmouse007

*Thank You for Your Wonderful Contribution*



meyer64 said:


> Excellent video to show off the capabilities of the app! Thank you very much for sharing.


I wanted to write and thank you for the invaluable contribution to our Audio/Video Home Theater hobby you have made through your free MoviePoster software program. I know that it is a "labor of love" and it is folks like you who have made AVS such a wonderful "go to" website for everyone interested in the hobby and for building and improving our home theatera, no matter how big or small they may be. 

I sincerely wish AVS would create and distribute an "AVS Award" to you and to folks like you on AVS who have provided such wonderful innovations for all of us to enjoy as a direct result of your love for the hobby and all that it CAN become. 

Thank you for your kindness in sharing your MoviePoster software program, and expertise with all of us! We want you to know how much we appreciate you and all that you continue to do 

Gratefully Yours,
Jmouse007


----------



## AVMax

*Custom Lists: Cannot Add any Posters to any Custom List in 1.0.1.7 (Preview Release)

*First let me say that I really like the program and all of the work you've obviously put into it. I've initially installed ver. 1.0.1.6 and have become fairly familiar with it. I 'm presently not using the "Now Playing" feature because I have a Plex server and not an XBMC system, custom lists are more of an interest for me. I thought I'd also audition the coming features in you're preview version, 1.0.1.7 so I installed it taking care to make sure it's in a different folder and also changing the default port 8082 to 8092 for the beta install. I can run them separately, one at a time of course, and not have any interaction problems.

Now, in testing the features and new layout of the setup screen and the Web-Remote screens in 1.0.1.7, I've discovered that I cannot add any posters to any of the Custom Lists. Not even the ones provided with the install such as, Favorites, Comics, Kids, etc. I can add a new Custom List but I cannot add any posters to that list either. This of course works fine in 1.0.1.6.

So now I'm thinking that it's because I have two installs on the same machine and there must be some interaction, so I install the 1.0.1.7 pre-release on a different Windows Vista machine of which has never had an install of any version of the Movie Poster App and I get the same results. Otherwise, both programs do everything else like it should except for the known bugs still in 1.0.1.7.

Is this another known bug in 1.0.1.7 and I've somehow missed reading about it in this forum?

Tested on 2 PC's with Windows Vista Installs and with latest updates and using FireFox Browser for Web-remote.


----------



## meyer64

Jmouse007 said:


> I wanted to write and thank you for the invaluable contribution to our Audio/Video Home Theater hobby you have made through your free MoviePoster software program. I know that it is a "labor of love" and it is folks like you who have made AVS such a wonderful "go to" website for everyone interested in the hobby and for building and improving our home theatera, no matter how big or small they may be.
> 
> I sincerely wish AVS would create and distribute an "AVS Award" to you and to folks like you on AVS who have provided such wonderful innovations for all of us to enjoy as a direct result of your love for the hobby and all that it CAN become.
> 
> Thank you for your kindness in sharing your MoviePoster software program, and expertise with all of us! We want you to know how much we appreciate you and all that you continue to do
> 
> Gratefully Yours,
> Jmouse007



Thank you very much! I certainly appreciate it! I'm happy to give back to the community that helped me to create my own home theater. It's been a dream come true.


----------



## meyer64

AVMax said:


> *Custom Lists: Cannot Add any Posters to any Custom List in 1.0.1.7 (Preview Release)
> 
> *First let me say that I really like the program and all of the work you've obviously put into it. I've initially installed ver. 1.0.1.6 and have become fairly familiar with it. I 'm presently not using the "Now Playing" feature because I have a Plex server and not an XBMC system, custom lists are more of an interest for me. I thought I'd also audition the coming features in you're preview version, 1.0.1.7 so I installed it taking care to make sure it's in a different folder and also changing the default port 8082 to 8092 for the beta install. I can run them separately, one at a time of course, and not have any interaction problems.
> 
> Now, in testing the features and new layout of the setup screen and the Web-Remote screens in 1.0.1.7, I've discovered that I cannot add any posters to any of the Custom Lists. Not even the ones provided with the install such as, Favorites, Comics, Kids, etc. I can add a new Custom List but I cannot add any posters to that list either. This of course works fine in 1.0.1.6.
> 
> So now I'm thinking that it's because I have two installs on the same machine and there must be some interaction, so I install the 1.0.1.7 pre-release on a different Windows Vista machine of which has never had an install of any version of the Movie Poster App and I get the same results. Otherwise, both programs do everything else like it should except for the known bugs still in 1.0.1.7.
> 
> Is this another known bug in 1.0.1.7 and I've somehow missed reading about it in this forum?
> 
> Tested on 2 PC's with Windows Vista Installs and with latest updates and using FireFox Browser for Web-remote.


That issue has been mentioned by a couple users of 1.0.1.7, and although i haven't confirmed it yet myself, it seems likely its a bug in that release. I will be sure to verify that its fixed before I post the next version.


----------



## AVMax

meyer64 said:


> That issue has been mentioned by a couple users of 1.0.1.7, and although i haven't confirmed it yet myself, it seems likely its a bug in that release. I will be sure to verify that its fixed before I post the next version.


Thanks, I really appreciate the quick reply. I'm going to look forward to the next release because the new features and the new layout in the web remote screens are a nice improvement and now, off to trying the motion poster feature and obtaining a 42" screen. I'll be sending you a donation because it's definitely worth it!

Thanks again.


----------



## barhoram

I have a question on XBMC integration......If I start playback of a file using UPNP feature with XBMC (Play Using...) for playback on a separate device, will your software be able to pick up that playback was initiated and show the correct poster?


----------



## meyer64

barhoram said:


> I have a question on XBMC integration......If I start playback of a file using UPNP feature with XBMC (Play Using...) for playback on a separate device, will your software be able to pick up that playback was initiated and show the correct poster?


I'm honestly not sure, but if xbmc displays the cover art for the media (I'm not sure if it does for upnp streams) , movieposter should pull that from xbmc.


----------



## shaunster

*Custom Lists and Trailers not working in current preview build*

Hey Meyer64,

First off I just want to say this is such a cool piece of software and I can't thank you enough for it! 

I have a couple questions/problems;

First I'm wondering if anyone is having problems creating custom lists in the latest preview version 1.0.1.7? I'm not able to add any of my titles to my custom lists. Adding movies to my cache works fine, but when I try to add them to a custom list, no titles display, there's nothing to select. I tried doing this in version 1.0.1.6 and it works no problem. I also manually went into the lists directory and added a title to the text file and that still didn't work. There was another user a page back that had/having the same issue but no one responded to him.

Second question, I can't seem to stream any trailers. Playing trailers that are already downloaded play fine but when I try to play something that hasn't I get a black box for a second then it disappears. I am aware of the youtube-dl.exe problem and I have replaced it with the latest version but it didn't help. Any suggestions?

Thanks again!


----------



## me23

If anyone is interested I ran into a link to the Brazilian xbmc site. This thread has motion poster gifs, ones I never seen before. On the posts that show a clickable slideshow, just hover your mouse over the area and click the cog wheel at the top right and select download full resolution.
http://www.xbmcbrasil.net/showthread.php?tid=1730


----------



## sraptor

I tried those motions pictures but it look like is very low resolution when you do in the frame. Did you tried those?


----------



## me23

I haven't tried them yet, but yeah that's the problem they are generally not high resolution. I think mp4 ones are generally the best.


----------



## Brad Fecteau

*No Connection*

This program looks absolutely amazing. I'm hoping to integrate it with XBMC in my my home theater, but I'm having issues. I live in a very rural area with horrible Internet. I'm still connected to the Internet, but I prefer doing everything locally on my machines. I have dual monitors connected to my HTPC, one running XBMC and one (hopefully soon) running MoviePoster. I don't care to show any "coming soon" posters - I just want MoviePoster to display the poster of the movie I'm currently playing. I've read through the forum and I've checked and rechecked my webserver settings and everything, but MoviePoster constantly says "no connection" in the background. I can't do anything to integrate it. Please help. I would be more than happy to donate to this project if I can get it working with my setup.


----------



## me23

Are you sure you have "allow other devices to control xbmc" checked in xbmc settings?


----------



## Misery4eva

could someone point me to a quick tutorial on how to get that gold text in your logos via paint.net?


----------



## bronnie23

*That Explains It*



meyer64 said:


> To anyone else experiencing the same issue. I believe we have narrowed this one down to being an issue with Internet Explorer compatibility. Should be working fine under Chrome, Firefox, or Safari.


 Well phoohey...thought I had gone insane, could not get the buttons to work on 3 machines..Eventually went with a dedicated machine in an understairwell room running a slide show to a 35 inch display mounted to the wall. Manually downloaded an additional 300 posters from IMDB. It has been a huge hit with everyone and I could not have gotten this far without your idea and others who commented in this forum. I learned a valuable lesson while manually grabbing them. If there is heavy web traffic to the site sometimes it will only save a small jpg of the poster after you right click to save as..so double check the size lol. 
Thanks again all!


----------



## me23

Meyer did you ever ID that bug that causes it to freeze after playing awhile?
I have this on a dedicated machine, and after running for about a day and a half it will throw the ol BSOD and I have to reboot.


----------



## meyer64

Yes. The freezing issue is fixed for the next release. I'm also happy to say that mb3 integration is almost 100% complete.


----------



## me23

Very nice. I know I donated to you already, but on the next release you SHALL HAVE ANOTHER!!!!


----------



## Penetronn

Got the software working just fine on my Windows 8.1 laptop today. Anyone know a reason why this wouldn't work with the miracast integration they added in the dot1 update? I would just need to get a receiver for my poster monitor and configure it as a second screen. Would be nice to have everything controlled from my PC rather than purchasing a second just for the poster cabinet. In fact, I'll try and test and let everyone know the results.


----------



## me23

Meyer, don't mean to bug you, but do you have a eta on the next release. A lot of good bug fixes and features added in there, cant wait to see it!


----------



## meyer64

I'm guessing next week sometime. I should have a few hours to work on it each day and get the kinks worked out.


----------



## me23

That's great. Thank you, looking forward to it


----------



## eecyclone

I'm getting a service unavailable error when I try to go to the movieposter app webpage. Can anyone else get the page to load?


----------



## Barrettmr

eecyclone said:


> I'm getting a service unavailable error when I try to go to the movieposter app webpage. Can anyone else get the page to load?


Same here, the site seems to be down right now...


----------



## meyer64

Barrettmr said:


> Same here, the site seems to be down right now...


The site is up again now. Sorry. My web host doesn't seem to be the most reliable.


----------



## BCRSS

meyer64 said:


> I'm guessing next week sometime. I should have a few hours to work on it each day and get the kinks worked out.


 Any updates on this? Thanks


----------



## meyer64

Sorry guys life events strike again.... Water Pump went out in my car so I only made about half the progress I intended to.


----------



## Barrettmr

meyer64 said:


> Sorry guys life events strike again.... Water Pump went out in my car so I only made about half the progress I intended to.


Sorry to hear that...hope you got it sorted out now. I find life just keeps throwing these challenges for us, had a mini water related leak event myself this week which completely turned everything I planned upside down so I know how it feels lol


I'll check back in another week or two, can't wait for this next release - having this working with my MB3 setup will be just amazing and well worth a donation to keep things going....


Quick question on the Mediabrowser3 integration, and sorry if this has already been discussed...will we be able to select which user profile will be used for the 'Now Showing' feature. I was thinking about this the other day when I saw in the MB3 dashboard that both my kids were watching movies and thought ok which would show in VMP as the now showing with the end time.


Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

Barrettmr said:


> Sorry to hear that...hope you got it sorted out now. I find life just keeps throwing these challenges for us, had a mini water related leak
> Quick question on the Mediabrowser3 integration, and sorry if this has already been discussed...will we be able to select which user profile will be used for the 'Now Showing' feature. I was thinking about this the other day when I saw in the MB3 dashboard that both my kids were watching movies and thought ok which would show in VMP as the now showing with the end time.


The way that I have it working now, it watches a specific MB3 Client instance, regardless of the user profile that's using it. So anything that plays on that instance will be displayed. For example, you have an MB3 Client in the Theater and you set MoviePoster to watch that instance. MoviePoster will display posters for anything played on that instance, but if your kids watch a movie on a client in their bedroom, it will be ignored. I don't think it would be difficult to watch a user profile instead if that would be preferable.


----------



## Barrettmr

meyer64 said:


> The way that I have it working now, it watches a specific MB3 Client instance, regardless of the user profile that's using it. So anything that plays on that instance will be displayed. For example, you have an MB3 Client in the Theater and you set MoviePoster to watch that instance. MoviePoster will display posters for anything played on that instance, but if your kids watch a movie on a client in their bedroom, it will be ignored. I don't think it would be difficult to watch a user profile instead if that would be preferable.



May be something to think about for a future release, thinking about multiple screens showing data from different clients may be cool  at this rate I may as well build a multiplex theater at home lol... For my needs now I think having the theater client linked would be cool.

Thanks!


----------



## sraptor

meyer64 said:


> The way that I have it working now, it watches a specific MB3 Client instance, regardless of the user profile that's using it. So anything that plays on that instance will be displayed. For example, you have an MB3 Client in the Theater and you set MoviePoster to watch that instance. MoviePoster will display posters for anything played on that instance, but if your kids watch a movie on a client in their bedroom, it will be ignored. I don't think it would be difficult to watch a user profile instead if that would be preferable.


Meyer I sent you a private message. Can you check it

Thanks


----------



## subzeromk84

I need help building a frame for my led tv for the digital poster. Are they any instructions?


----------



## Robert Clark

subzeromk84 said:


> I need help building a frame for my led tv for the digital poster. Are they any instructions?


I got a large shadowbox from Michaels (40% off coupon) and mounted my lcd in that after drilling some ventilation holes. I`ll post some pics...


----------



## subzeromk84

Robert Clark said:


> I got a large shadowbox from Michaels (40% off coupon) and mounted my lcd in that after drilling some ventilation holes. I`ll post some picks...


Please do


----------



## macboyrules

*PlexHT JSONRPC*

I know a lot of people would love for this to work with Plex. I also know that Meyer has talked about adding the functionality, but is busy working on MP3 integration right now.

My question is, has any one tried pointing MoviePoster to the JSONRPC port on the PlexHT client?

I know this won't work for older Plex clients, but I believe that JSONRPC is still there (albeit in limited form) in the PlexHT client. Because PlexHT is based on XMBC Frodo, would MoviePoster really know the difference?


----------



## SeveredDime

Just thinking out loud.

I wonder if the status can be pulled off the Plex Server instead of the Client?

XBMC is used the theater when I'm home along with Movie Poster. My wife was never a fan of XBMC so I put a ROKU in the theater for her to access movies and tv via Plex Media Server. It would be nice if Movie Poster also functioned with the Plex Server.


----------



## meyer64

SeveredDime said:


> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> I wonder if the status can be pulled off the Plex Server instead of the Client?
> 
> XBMC is used the theater when I'm home along with Movie Poster. My wife was never a fan of XBMC so I put a ROKU in the theater for her to access movies and tv via Plex Media Server. It would be nice if Movie Poster also functioned with the Plex Server.


Yes, the status can be gotten from the plex server. I've done enough research /testing to determine that it can be done in the way you describe. The nice thing is that it won't matter which plex client you use. I did my testing using an old roku running the plex client. I will be making a plex plug in for movie poster when time permits. .. I'm actually considering moving from xbmc to either plex or mediabrowser3 for my own theater.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Yes, the status can be gotten from the plex server. I've done enough research /testing to determine that it can be done in the way you describe. The nice thing is that it won't matter which plex client you use. I did my testing using an old roku running the plex client. I will be making a plex plug in for movie poster when time permits. .. I'm actually considering moving from xbmc to either plex or mediabrowser3 for my own theater.


Make it MediaBrowser3.


----------



## fierce_gt

loma said:


> Make it MediaBrowser3.


I agree, just because I assume you'll keep this program up to date with whatever you personally use 


but I am quite happy with mediarbrowser3 for sure.


----------



## SeveredDime

loma said:


> Make it MediaBrowser3.


I haven't look at it in quite some time. I'll have to install it tonight and give it a go.


----------



## xzener

meyer64 said:


> Yes. The freezing issue is fixed for the next release. I'm also happy to say that mb3 integration is almost 100% complete.


Thought I would stop by and see how the thread was doing... To my surprise your almost done with the MB3 integration?!?! If you need a tester, let me know. Keep up the great work Meyer64


----------



## intertan

how are these tv's getting mounted?


----------



## eecyclone

meyer64 said:


> Yes, the status can be gotten from the plex server. I've done enough research /testing to determine that it can be done in the way you describe. The nice thing is that it won't matter which plex client you use. I did my testing using an old roku running the plex client. I will be making a plex plug in for movie poster when time permits. .. I'm actually considering moving from xbmc to either plex or mediabrowser3 for my own theater.


This is great news meyer! Although XBMC has great plugins (MoviePoster and Cinema Experience), I have never been a fan of XBMC because I haven't been able to get it to work as reliably as Plex. I have also been doing some experimenting with media browser 3. I wish MB3 had an Apple TV plugin like plex connect. MB3 just doesn't seem as friendly to apple devices.


----------



## me23

So how are things going Meyer? Is a labor day gift coming our way?


----------



## lukemb

meyer64 said:


> Yes, the status can be gotten from the plex server. I've done enough research /testing to determine that it can be done in the way you describe. The nice thing is that it won't matter which plex client you use. I did my testing using an old roku running the plex client. I will be making a plex plug in for movie poster when time permits. .. I'm actually considering moving from xbmc to either plex or mediabrowser3 for my own theater.



Our iOS clients are getting there but you're right, it would be nice if we had Apple TV. 

Here's what we do have:

https://github.com/MediaBrowser/MediaBrowser/wiki

A publicly documented, open source api, and if we can find someone interested in taking on such a project I'll give them all the help i can.


----------



## merlin00

Is it possible to map the trailer 'T' shortcut key to a different key? I want to use a pushbutton and Teensy to map the button to the keyboard so someone can push the button to watch the trailer. But I plan to put up 2 of these and run 2 instances of Movie Poster and would like to be able to have a push button for each poster to be able to play the trailer. 


This is probably one of the coolest apps I've seen, even my wife was impressed  Thanks for all your hard work and donation coming shortly!


----------



## grols

good job!

I use this movie poster software for create posters. Its very easy and fast. Somewhat later I will let down my posters here


----------



## sraptor

merlin00 said:


> Is it possible to map the trailer 'T' shortcut key to a different key? I want to use a pushbutton and Teensy to map the button to the keyboard so someone can push the button to watch the trailer. But I plan to put up 2 of these and run 2 instances of Movie Poster and would like to be able to have a push button for each poster to be able to play the trailer.
> 
> 
> This is probably one of the coolest apps I've seen, even my wife was impressed  Thanks for all your hard work and donation coming shortly!


This is what I used for what you say.

http://pcsensor.com/index.php?_a=product&product_id=102


----------



## oman321

meyer64 said:


> 
> 
> Also, just to share another project idea of mine:
> I didn't want to leave the poster display on all the time and it is a bit tedious to have to turn it on and off all the time. So I designed a solution to use a Teensy USB development board (like an arduino) , a PIR motion sensor, and some relays to control the screen. the plan is that the device will watch for motion in the area, turn on the screen and wakes up the PC. When no motion is detected for say 30 minutes, it turns the screen off. It will monitor the power state of the screen so it wont send the 'power on' button press if the screen is already on. This will be independent of the PC, so it can be used even if the PC is set to go to standby after a set amount of time. The Teensy can send a simulated keyboard event over USB to wake the PC in this case.





meyer64 said:


> I have my motion sensor project working! I used a PIR motion sensor, a Teensy USB development board, and an arduino relay module.
> 
> This is my PIR motion sensor:
> 
> for now I just set it on top of the poster display, but eventually I'll make a nice housing for it and either wall or ceiling mount it.
> It has a 3 pin connector, with +5v, ground, and +3.3v signal output. the signal output goes high when motion is detected and low when there is no motion.
> 
> the +5v and ground are supplied by the usb connection to the Teensy board. the 3.3v trigger is connected back to one of the digital inputs on the Teensy.
> 
> Also connected to the Teensy Board, is a 5v arduino relay module. the relay is triggered by one of the Teensy digital IO pins and is wired to the TV's button panel to simulate a button push on the power button. You could also send a power code over IR if you wanted to.
> 
> I also have a signal wire running from the IR/LED module to one of the analog inputs on the Teensy. This is used to determine the power state of the TV. when its on, approx 3v is sent to an analog input on the teensy. I chose to use the analog input simply to avoid connecting any extra circuitry to make it work on the digital inputs. (need at least 3.3v to signal HIGH input). this way we only simulate a power button push to turn the tv on if its in the off state, if its already on, the relay doesnt need to be triggered because it would turn the screen off instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Once motion is detected, the relay is triggered to turn the screen on. after a set amount of time (i figured 20 minutes was good), the relay is triggered again to turn the screen off. every time motion is detected the timeout is reset, so the screen will stay on as long as there is movement before the 20 min timeout expires. The code i wrote for the Teensy also watches for Strings to be sent over USB-Serial so I can send a command from the MoviePoster software to turn the screen on. For example, I always want the poster display on when a movie is playing, regardless of if motion is detected. this could also be used to turn the display on and off at certain times of day.



This is beautiful, 

Just came across this thread. I was contemplating using a digital signage software program that can display posters, videos and all that on a monitor as you do but your program is so much nicer for this purpose.

I'm curious about your motion sensor project. That is exactly how I would want to set up a display. Don't want it on all the time, or deal with turning it on and off. I want it on when it senses motion during certain time of the day and perhaps only on certain days. In fact I just ordered earlier this week a mini motion sensor for a Home Theater Marquee sign that I'm making to turn LED lights on and off. It simply gets wired in to the power supply for turning on and off. 

How did yours turn out. I may have missed as I was skimming thru your posts and didn't see it mentioned it again. Does it perform they way you expected it to. I know you list all the products that you used but do you have a rough estimate of cost (I know its been a while but just wondering). 

Finally is this project plug and play or is some basic coding required? I would love to do this but not sure I would be able to if that is the case. My son can, so I can call on him for help if it's anything substantial. However, he's gonna out of state and Dad's project probably wouldn't take priority. 

Really love what you have done. If I can make this project happen you will have my support.

BTW PLEX user, so if you ever make it work on that platform that would be awesome.


EDIT: Found this helpful post. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-18.html#post24572118

Man my wife is gonna kill me when she see's what I wanna do with a flat panel


----------



## merlin00

sraptor said:


> This is what I used for what you say.
> 
> http://pcsensor.com/index.php?_a=product&product_id=102


How did you tell MoviePoster which trailer to start or do you just run the same thing on multiple screens? Or does your solution allow you to enter the program .exe and then a key stroke as well? I like this idea, I just don't want to have 2 different trailers playing at the same time over each other.


----------



## Robert Clark

View attachment 238721



My cheap Michaels mount for my monitor dressed up a bit.


----------



## sraptor

merlin00 said:


> How did you tell MoviePoster which trailer to start or do you just run the same thing on multiple screens? Or does your solution allow you to enter the program .exe and then a key stroke as well? I like this idea, I just don't want to have 2 different trailers playing at the same time over each other.


you run the same thing


----------



## the_abbot

Is there a way to incorporate this software into a setup that uses an Oppo 103d as the media device?


----------



## Barrettmr

The only way I can think of doing that would be to use Mediabrowser3 and have the Oppo as the playback device using the play to DLNA feature. Then with the integration with Mediabrowser3 movie poster will display the now showing poster... this may also be possible with XBMC but I don't use that software - it would have to go something like this;


MB3 web client (phone/tablet/PC) to browse and select the movie to watch
Play to DLNA
Oppo is render device for DLNA


I can't test anything with movie poster as we are waiting for the new release with MB3 integration, but I will test out the MB3 play to Oppo if that helps for now??


Good luck...


----------



## the_abbot

Barrettmr said:


> The only way I can think of doing that would be to use Mediabrowser3 and have the Oppo as the playback device using the play to DLNA feature. Then with the integration with Mediabrowser3 movie poster will display the now showing poster... this may also be possible with XBMC but I don't use that software - it would have to go something like this;
> 
> 
> MB3 web client (phone/tablet/PC) to browse and select the movie to watch
> Play to DLNA
> Oppo is render device for DLNA
> 
> 
> I can't test anything with movie poster as we are waiting for the new release with MB3 integration, but I will test out the MB3 play to Oppo if that helps for now??
> 
> 
> Good luck...


That would be awesome! I haven't purchased my Oppo yet, but it will be the centerpiece of my setup when I pick one up next month.


----------



## me23

Meyer, any update? I can't reliably run this without intermittent lookups or blue screens.


----------



## ragedogg69

I have run into a bit of an issue. It downloads new posters just fine, however it does not download new trailers to go with them. (even when I tell it manually to do so) Any body have the same issue? I think I am going to do a complete uninstall reinstall and see if that helps.


----------



## dukedallas2005

When will the software be bumped to the next level? 1.7 still a preview?


----------



## bugman72

I second dukedallas's post. Any word on the next release? I have finally had the chance to revisit this project, as I have a more robust Win7 machine now. Monitor is mounted on the wall and I am able to run 1.0.1.7 Preview with no issues EXCEPT the lack of being able to create custom lists. If I revert back to 1.0.1.6, then it won't talk to my Pi's build of XBMC (13.2 Gotham) and I get nothing when playing a movie. It's connected to the Pi, but MoviePoster just won't show "Now Playing". It freezes the poster that was up at the time and will resume the slideshow as soon as I stop the movie. If I launch 1.0.1.7 again, all is fine with "Now Playing". So, at this point I can either create custom lists and not have "Now Playing" work or no custom lists and a functional "Now Playing".


----------



## Colton

Is this project dead? Haven't seen any updates in months.


----------



## meyer64

The project is not dead. Unfortunately, life events had taken priority again and I have had next to no time to work on the program. It is likely that 1.0.1.7 will never see a final build. Instead the next release will probably jump to 2.0 as the plugin system along with MB3 support will be major new features. I sincerely apologize that it has taken so long to wrap it up and get it published. I wish I could give you guys a timeframe for the release , but for reasons out of my control my free time is very unpredictable at the moment. I can assure you that the code is close to finished. Everything for the plugins and mb3 is working. It's just not user friendly as far as changing settings. (All hard coded for testing or in XML files, no GUI) I didn't want to release a build that I know would require support from me that I likely wouldn't be able to provide in a timely manner. I'll be re shingling my roof this weekend, then hopefully I'll have time to sit down and get the next build ready for you to use. Thanks for your support.


----------



## fierce_gt

no worries man. we all appreciate everything you've already done, and the MB3 support is well worth the wait!


----------



## me23

Thanks for the reply Meyer, look forward to it.


----------



## jeffbab

Just curious if anyone else has recently had their motion posters stop playing. All I get is a black screen where the motion poster should be. Ones that are in gif format are fine, it just appears to be only ones in format like avi or mov, etc.


I tried playing the files myself by clicking on them manually and they play fine in windows media player, so I don't think there is a codec issue.


This is a dedicated win7 machine that does nothing but sit and run movieposter, so the only things that have changed on it would be regular windows updates. It doesn't get touched otherwise and there is no other software on it.


I guess I can start uninstalling all the recent windows updates from the past week, but I thought I would check here first to see if anyone else was experiencing any issues.


I also noticed that the movie trailers won't play either, but I am not sure if that is a recent development as I haven't tried to watch one in a long time. I tried the youtube dll update mentioned in this thread a while back but that didn't fix it either. I do recall that fixed it a long time ago when I had that issue.


----------



## jeffbab

jeffbab said:


> Just curious if anyone else has recently had their motion posters stop playing. All I get is a black screen where the motion poster should be. Ones that are in gif format are fine, it just appears to be only ones in format like avi or mov, etc.
> 
> 
> I tried playing the files myself by clicking on them manually and they play fine in windows media player, so I don't think there is a codec issue.
> 
> 
> This is a dedicated win7 machine that does nothing but sit and run movieposter, so the only things that have changed on it would be regular windows updates. It doesn't get touched otherwise and there is no other software on it.
> 
> 
> I guess I can start uninstalling all the recent windows updates from the past week, but I thought I would check here first to see if anyone else was experiencing any issues.
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the movie trailers won't play either, but I am not sure if that is a recent development as I haven't tried to watch one in a long time. I tried the youtube dll update mentioned in this thread a while back but that didn't fix it either. I do recall that fixed it a long time ago when I had that issue.


Just an FYI for anyone else that ran into this problem. It was definitely the windows updates that caused this. Unfortunately I never bothered to take the time to pinpoint exactly which one did it.


It was one of the updates that got installed around October 17, 2014. There were around 5 regular security updates and around 5 .NET security updates that hit all at once. I just removed them all and disabled windows update completely since I don't really need to keep this machine fully updated.


If I find time maybe I'll go back through and reinstall them one by one to see which one breaks the program.


Removing these also made the "play trailer" function work perfectly again as well.


----------



## ragedogg69

ragedogg69 said:


> I have run into a bit of an issue. It downloads new posters just fine, however it does not download new trailers to go with them. (even when I tell it manually to do so) Any body have the same issue? I think I am going to do a complete uninstall reinstall and see if that helps.





jeffbab said:


> I also noticed that the movie trailers won't play either, but I am not sure if that is a recent development as I haven't tried to watch one in a long time.


Yeah I am having that issue with newly downloaded trailers not playing. IE, they are not downloading at all. Previously downloaded trailers play just fine.


jeffbab said:


> There were around 5 regular security updates and around 5 .NET security updates that hit all at once. I just removed them all and disabled windows update completely since I don't really need to keep this machine fully updated.
> 
> 
> If I find time maybe I'll go back through and reinstall them one by one to see which one breaks the program.
> 
> 
> Removing these also made the "play trailer" function work perfectly again as well.


How does one remove a windows update. That might be my fix.


----------



## jeffbab

ragedogg69 said:


> How does one remove a windows update. That might be my fix.



I'm on windows 8 right now, but I think it was basically the same on win7. Go to control panel, windows update, click view update history, then there should be a link in there somewhere that says "installed updates". If you click that it will bring up a list of the updates for you, and you can just right click on the ones you want and hit uninstall.


----------



## krh1009

sraptor said:


> meyer64,
> 
> 
> Do you know if movieposter work with plex? I tried it and I can not make it work, plex is a nice system also and it is coming from xbmc.


Just installed this software, great job!

Has there been any update on the Plex plug-in?

Until there is a plug-in, is there a way to manually set "Now Playing" text to appear, instead of "Coming Soon"?


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> Just installed this software, great job!
> 
> Has there been any update on the Plex plug-in?
> 
> Until there is a plug-in, is there a way to manually set "Now Playing" text to appear, instead of "Coming Soon"?


The next release will include a plugin for MediaBrowser3 , Plex will follow soon after. In the current release there is no way to manually alter the 'coming soon' / 'now playing' text. You could poke around in the theme files and rename the banners so that the coming soon banner is really the same image as the now playing banner. but then The banner would always be displayed as Now Playing.


----------



## me23

Hey Meyer, any chance for s nice Black Friday surprise?


----------



## DougUSMC

Been planning on this forever, and finally got around to downloading it. I think it's such a great app, I had to make a contribution!

That being said, I could use some help...

I've seen a bunch of similar posts, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I have a basic installation of XMBC playing, and I'm trying to connect the two. When I enter the connection info, it "seems" to be working, but not 100%? I see "Connected:" at the bottom of the app, but no server name?

Am I wrong that all I have to do is enter the port #s under Settings/Connection Options? I have the IP/username/Password and HTTP port correct ( I can connect to them in a browser), but I'm not sure about the JSONRPC port? I've gone into XBMC a couple of times, enabled "System/Services/Remote Control/ Allow programs on this system to control XBMC" set to true. 

I've restarted both a couple of times, and even rebooted the PC, but no luck.

Did I miss something?


----------



## meyer64

What Operating System is your xbmc machine running? If it's Windows 7, you might need to change a firewall rule so the machine responds to ping requests. I think I put a note about it in the reader file. Otherwise I can send you the details later tonight.


----------



## DougUSMC

I'm running 8.1. Windows already asked me about a firewall rule, and I granted permission. (Both XBMC and MoviePoster).

Does anyone know the default port for the JSON RPC on XMBC? I'm running XBMC 13.2...


----------



## DougUSMC

BTW, when I try to use the webremote to select Now Playing, I see this error in the logfile:

Updated to better info:
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - Http module: POST
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - Http Recieved: http://127.0.0.1:8082/movieposter.html?Control(showNowPlaying)
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - run timer elapsed, but it looks like xbmc is connected - error getting active players
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - Show Next
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt0816692
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - tt0816692 is in the cache, loading from cache.
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\Program Files (x86)\MoviePoster - Version 1.0.1.6\Cache\Movies\tt0816692-Interstellar\tt0816692.nfo
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - Interstellar - tt0816692 - has been loaded from the cache.
12/16/2014 3:12:05 PM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt0816692 - Interstellar
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Preparing to download trailer for Interstellar
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] Setting language
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden.
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Updating UI started for Interstellar
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Error getting studio image - 
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Error getting resolution image - 
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Error getting audio format image - 0
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - Updating UI Finished
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - temp Pause Off
12/16/2014 3:12:06 PM - temp Pause Off
12/16/2014 3:12:07 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] ePbKGoIGAXY: Downloading video webpage
12/16/2014 3:12:07 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] ePbKGoIGAXY: Downloading video info webpage
12/16/2014 3:12:08 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] ePbKGoIGAXY: Extracting video information
12/16/2014 3:12:08 PM - Youtube-DL output: 
12/16/2014 3:12:08 PM - 720p MP4 Trailer for Interstellar was not saved.
12/16/2014 3:12:08 PM - Trying to download 35 for Interstellar
12/16/2014 3:12:08 PM - Preparing to download trailer for Interstellar
12/16/2014 3:12:08 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] Setting language


----------



## meyer64

I see your running movieposter 1.0.1.6. Version 1.0.1.7 has been tested to work with xbmc 13.x. Version 1.0.1.6 works fine with xbmc 12.x though. 

Json rpc runs on port 9090 by default.


----------



## DougUSMC

Hmmm, just tried to download 1.0.1.7, and the website is down?


----------



## meyer64

Sorry, the site does seem to be down at the moment. My hosting provider really isn't very good. I'll send you a direct download link when I get home.


----------



## DougUSMC

Awesome, sorry to be such a PITA, and thanks for all the help!


----------



## DougUSMC

Well, it looks like 1.0.1.7 was the solution. Once your server came back up I downloaded it, installed, and it worked like a charm.

The only thing I see as a problem now is that the "Fade Now Showing" seems to work in reverse. If I don't have the box checked, I get it faded to 25%. If I check the box and set it to 99%, it looks correct.

I still can't get Trailers to work tho...


----------



## meyer64

Looks like you beat me to it! 

The trailers not playing could be due to the fact that the youtude-dl.exe included in the downloads is out of date. 
You can update the file yourself if you want. just download the windows version of youtube-dl.exe and replace the existing file in the MoviePoster/mplayer directory. 
You can find the newest version of youtube-dl here:
http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/

I've also updated the 1.0.1.7 download on the website to include the most recent version as of today. 
Direct download link for 1.0.1.7 with updated youtube-dl.exe:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/byowxti22ax8iti/MoviePoster_-_Version_1.0.1.7_Preview.7z


----------



## DougUSMC

Thanks for such great responses Meyer, I really appreciate it! I also don't know if I'm the best bug tracker on the forum, or the worst user??

I d/l'd and installed the new youtube-dl, and that didn't solve my problem. I click on the "show trailer" from the web remote, and it doesn't work. The bottom third of the screen goes black for a sec (as if the trailer is going to start there), then flashes back to the poster.

The only other thing I can think of is that I'm still having firewall probs? If I save something in Settings, about 50% of the time the app comes back up with "No Connection". The other 50% it works like a charm.

I say I'm possibly the worst debugger, b/c I'm also having problems with MotionPosters too... I d/l'd the Dredd one, and put it in ../Cache/Movies/tt1343727-Dredd directory as "Dredd-motionposter.mp4". I then opened up Settings/Display Options, and checked "Show MotionPoster if available". When I start Dredd in XBMC, the "Coming Soon" fades into "Now Playing", showing Dredd, but it doesn't see the Motion Poster. Thoughts?


----------



## meyer64

DougUSMC said:


> Thanks for such great responses Meyer, I really appreciate it! I also don't know if I'm the best bug tracker on the forum, or the worst user??
> 
> I d/l'd and installed the new youtube-dl, and that didn't solve my problem. I click on the "show trailer" from the web remote, and it doesn't work. The bottom third of the screen goes black for a sec (as if the trailer is going to start there), then flashes back to the poster.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is that I'm still having firewall probs? If I save something in Settings, about 50% of the time the app comes back up with "No Connection". The other 50% it works like a charm.
> 
> I say I'm possibly the worst debugger, b/c I'm also having problems with MotionPosters too... I d/l'd the Dredd one, and put it in ../Cache/Movies/tt1343727-Dredd directory as "Dredd-motionposter.mp4". I then opened up Settings/Display Options, and checked "Show MotionPoster if available". When I start Dredd in XBMC, the "Coming Soon" fades into "Now Playing", showing Dredd, but it doesn't see the Motion Poster. Thoughts?


I'm happy to work with you on any issues you have! If nothing else if gives me a kick in the pants to hurry up and get the next release ready. 

Another user had the same issue as you with the trailers not playing. this could fix .mp4 format motion posters as well. .mp4 motionposters use the mplayer core just like the trailers do. 

from a previous post
" For some reason, mplayer needs to prep/cache a TON of fonts, even though they're never used. It seems that Movie Poster never lets mplayer run long enough to do all of its prep work. The fix was to run mplayer separately from Movie Poster once and let it do its thing. "

the mplayer exe is in the MoviePoster/mplayer directory. try running it on its own to let it build the font cache and let me know if it helps!


----------



## DougUSMC

Hmm, I think that worked, at least for the trailers.

I decided to try to simplify things, and go from there. 

I shut down XBMC, and ran MoviePoster by itself. I checked out the readme and html, then ran mplayer from the command line, so I could watch its debug level. Nothing there really, and I was surprised at how quickly it ran. I was still reading the man page, when I heard a trailer playing! So, it looks like that fixed the problem with at least streaming trailers!

Then I started up XBMC, and the connection status changed to "Connected". I saved the MoviePoster app settings to get it to restart, and it came back up with "Connected to 13.2 stable on 127.0.0.1... " as expected. So that's a lesson learned: Start XBMC first. I went into XBMC and started a movie that I have that's also in the default movies with the MoviePoster app. Back to Dredd, and the MoviePoster faded right into Dredd as expected. I noticed a few things: 

1) The MotionPoster still didn't work for Dredd
(I only have that one, so I'll try to find another and see if that makes any difference)

2) The trailer for Dredd didn't work
(There are others that don't work VERY rarely, so I'm betting it's not MP's fault)

3) When I stopped the movie, the header still showed Start/End time AND Coming Soon
(In fairness, XBMC locked up on me, so I hard-killed it. Once I re-started XBMC, then restarted Dredd, the header fixed itself)

Screen cap attached, in case anyone can find something wrong with the way I have MotionPoster configured.


----------



## me23

Oh man, saw a post by Meyer and I thought was going to be the new update. Any news Meyer? Christmas present perhaps . Only reason I'm bugging you is because you made such a great program. So it's your fault!


----------



## loma

me23 said:


> Oh man, saw a post by Meyer and I thought was going to be the new update. Any news Meyer? Christmas present perhaps . Only reason I'm bugging you is because you made such a great program. So it's your fault!


@ meyer64: Looking for the next release also as I had stopped using MP due to number of small issues. Seeing post 935, I downloaded 1.0.1.7. However I am getting some weird black and white images between the posters. Where are these from? Can I get rid of them?


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @ meyer64: Looking for the next release also as I had stopped using MP due to number of small issues. Seeing post 935, I downloaded 1.0.1.7. However I am getting some weird black and white images between the posters. Where are these from? Can I get rid of them?



I'm not sure what you'd be seeing. Any chance you can send me a picture / screenshot?


----------



## meyer64

me23 said:


> Oh man, saw a post by Meyer and I thought was going to be the new update. Any news Meyer? Christmas present perhaps . Only reason I'm bugging you is because you made such a great program. So it's your fault!


Probably not by Christmas, but I do have a couple weeks off over the holidays. I know you've been waiting for an update for a long time. I WILL post a new build before I go back to work on Jan 5th, even if its not quite finished.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> I'm not sure what you'd be seeing. Any chance you can send me a picture / screenshot?


I will try to get at least a screen shot. In the interim, one image is text and reads: StudioBabelsberg

Screen shot of another one:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/MPCapture.PNG

Checking further, it looks like the black and white images may be coming from the logos/studio folder.


----------



## me23

Thanks Meyer!


----------



## loma

loma said:


> I will try to get at least a screen shot. In the interim, one image is text and reads: StudioBabelsberg
> 
> Screen shot of another one:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/MPCapture.PNG
> 
> Checking further, it looks like the black and white images may be coming from the logos/studio folder.


 @Meyer: Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## meyer64

Not exactly, no. There is a helper method that retrieves those images based on meta data. I suppose if it can't find the right image it could be leaving an old one in memory somewhere. Does it happen every time a new poster is shown, or only sometimes? If not always, can you make note of what is shown before and after the logo image?


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Not exactly, no. There is a helper method that retrieves those images based on meta data. I suppose if it can't find the right image it could be leaving an old one in memory somewhere. Does it happen every time a new poster is shown, or only sometimes? If not always, can you make note of what is shown before and after the logo image?


Thanks. In the interim I deleted and reinstalled however no change. Then I did it again and it's working now.


----------



## meyer64

Quick Update:
I did spend some time over the holidays working on MoviePoster after what has really been too long of a break. Unless something catastrophic happens, I should be posting a build tonight. This will be what I'd consider an Alpha level release. There are lots of behind the scenes changes that needed to be made to support multiple displays, landscape orientation, and the plugin system I described previously working to allow for easily supporting additional media players. Some configuration changes might need to be done by manually editing the xml files until I get the settings GUI fully updated to support the new plugin system. The plugin system is a huge step in supporting additional media players. It required some fairly significant changes to the program's internal design, but provides a consistent interface that can be used to create plugins for any media player that can provide the required information. (mb3, plex, some blueray players, etc.) Whenever I get around to documenting the interface, other developers could make their own plugins if they desire. 

I have ported the xbmc integration to a plugin instead of having it part of the main program logic. I've tested it against xbmc 12.2 since that's what I'm still running in my theater. I know.. I should update, but its stable and works. I plan to test against xbmc 13.x and Kodi 14 in the near future and make any adjustments to the plugin if needed. Because the plugin interface is pretty much finalized now, it only took about 2 days to get the xbmc integration ported over. So new plugins should be fairly easy. 

Unfortunately there comes some bad news. I had previously had the MediaBrowser3 plugin nearly complete. It worked, but I didn't have the player progress implemented and a few other minor issues. I don't use MB3 so I never noticed that at some time in the recent past, the MediaBrowser team changed the API for connecting with MediaBrowser server. It now requires an authentication step and my plugin library no longer works properly. I suspect that once I implement the new connection procedure, the rest of the plugin will work fine. Unfortunately, this will cause some delay in the release of that plugin.

I have started on a Plex plugin, but its in the early stages of development. 

More to come soon. As always, I appreciate any feedback and bug reports.


----------



## fierce_gt

have you connected with the guys at mediabrowser? they seem like they are pretty cooperative with developers. you might even be able to get your software on their servers for download directly from within the program.

just thinking, they might actually help you out with the new procedures if you talk with them. might not, but what's the harm? if you build a good rep with them, it might help if they make changes again in the future.


----------



## meyer64

fierce_gt said:


> have you connected with the guys at mediabrowser? they seem like they are pretty cooperative with developers. you might even be able to get your software on their servers for download directly from within the program.
> 
> just thinking, they might actually help you out with the new procedures if you talk with them. might not, but what's the harm? if you build a good rep with them, it might help if they make changes again in the future.


Yeah, I've chatted with Luke over at MediaBrowser a few times. I agree there is a great community over there. The new procedure doesn't look like it will be difficult at all to implement, it was just unexpected. Shame on me for not using MB3 more and noticing earlier.


----------



## bigbearh

meyer64 said:


> Quick Update:
> 
> I have started on a Plex plugin, but its in the early stages of development.
> 
> .


Great news can't wait to use it with Plex.. keep up the great work


----------



## kaotikr1

Would Oppo be a Blu-ray player that would work for plug-ins?


----------



## meyer64

Version 1.0.1.8 Alpha is now available for download. Remember, this is an alpha level release and there have been a lot of changes under the hood so expect there to be some bugs. Please feel free to report any issues in this thread or send them to me at [email protected] and I will work to fix them as soon as possible. I have not updated the documentation yet, but most features should be fairly easy to figure out by poking around in the settings. the cache file structure from 1.0.1.7 is compatible, so you can copy those files to the 1.0.1.8 folder if you wish. You can also copy the movieposter.lic file from an existing installation to avoid needing to re-register. 

I did some very basic testing of the xbmc plugin against Kodi 14 today and I am pleased that the functions I tested (playing a movie) work just fine. 

Download is available at http://movieposterapp.com/download.html or Direct Link.


----------



## meyer64

kaotikr1 said:


> Would Oppo be a Blu-ray player that would work for plug-ins?


If they have a network interface that can provide data about the disc that's currently playing, then yes a plugin could be written. I don't own one though so someone else would need to help with testing.


----------



## rmilyard

So I downloaded the Alpha 1.0.1.8. All I see if the Great Dane Cinema logo screen. It's not displaying posters. However it seems to be downloading them in the cache folder.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So I downloaded the Alpha 1.0.1.8. All I see if the Great Dane Cinema logo screen. It's not displaying posters. However it seems to be downloading them in the cache folder.


How long have you let it run? it can take a minute or so to acquire the first posters to display.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> How long have you let it run? it can take a minute or so to acquire the first posters to display.




It's been running for about 15 mins.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> It's been running for about 15 mins.


OK, I just set up a fresh machine to test with. It looks like whats happening is that with a new installation, when posters are first added to the cache they don't always have the fanart and logo files that are used for the landscape display. If MP can't find the fanart, it will try to download it again, but in the meantime it's failing to load the poster for display at all. eventually it should pull down the fanart and start showing those posters. 
You can kick start that process by using the cache page in the webremote to manually select a poster to display. Once the fanart is present in the cache, the issue should not occur. 
I'll add some checks for this condition tonight or possibly tomorrow and upload a new exe for you to test. 

Thanks for the quick feedback!


----------



## meyer64

I've created a Google spreadsheet for tracking issues. Please feel free to add to the document with any issues that you find. I'll add suggestions for workarounds and let you know when the problems are fixed. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Z6YPDnLxOieZJAuwyYmWNifW7FqPMsdvlhdruQTxmTQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> OK, I just set up a fresh machine to test with. It looks like whats happening is that with a new installation, when posters are first added to the cache they don't always have the fanart and logo files that are used for the landscape display. If MP can't find the fanart, it will try to download it again, but in the meantime it's failing to load the poster for display at all. eventually it should pull down the fanart and start showing those posters.
> You can kick start that process by using the cache page in the webremote to manually select a poster to display. Once the fanart is present in the cache, the issue should not occur.
> I'll add some checks for this condition tonight or possibly tomorrow and upload a new exe for you to test.
> 
> Thanks for the quick feedback!




Ok that seems to work. I will let sit for a while to see if downloads others.


So right now I am using the defaults. I have 2 windows. One like before for Poster. The other for Fanart looks like. Can I have the trailers play on the fanart window? Seems like only works on Poster window.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Ok that seems to work. I will let sit for a while to see if downloads others.
> 
> 
> So right now I am using the defaults. I have 2 windows. One like before for Poster. The other for Fanart looks like. Can I have the trailers play on the fanart window? Seems like only works on Poster window.


Yes, open the settings and go to the Displays tab. there you will find options for each display window. You can add or remove displays and set the options for each. you can select which displays you'd like to have trailers shown on, including the audio device that should be used. if you aren't sure which display ID belongs to which window, right click on the tray icon and select 'Identify Displays' each display will then show their ID.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Yes, open the settings and go to the Displays tab. there you will find options for each display window. You can add or remove displays and set the options for each. you can select which displays you'd like to have trailers shown on, including the audio device that should be used. if you aren't sure which display ID belongs to which window, right click on the tray icon and select 'Identify Displays' each display will then show their ID.




I have tried that and not working. However might still be issue from before. I let app run for about 2 hrs. Looks like still not downloading all the artwork etc. I can force them from the web page cache but that's seems like only thing that works.


----------



## meyer64

How are you playing the trailers? If you press the t key, it will play in whichever window has focus. Otherwise if you use the Web remote or auto play, they should play on the displays you have set.


----------



## Penetronn

Don't know if anyone else caught this at CES this year, but it would present an elegant and relatively simple solution for the backend of a digital MoviePoster display. Particularly when the HDMI-powered versions come out.


http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/07/technology/innovationnation/intel-compute-stick/index.html


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> How are you playing the trailers? If you press the t key, it will play in whichever window has focus. Otherwise if you use the Web remote or auto play, they should play on the displays you have set.


 

If trying to play them on fanart display doesn't matter if I click icon, press T or webpage it doesn't do anything.


Update. So if I press T and make sure the fanart window is in focus it seems to work.


----------



## meyer64

1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev2 is now available. This build fixes a few issues that were overlooked with the previous release. 

http://movieposterapp.com/download.html

or

Direct Link


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> 1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev2 is now available. This build fixes a few issues that were overlooked with the previous release.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/download.html
> 
> or
> 
> Direct Link




So far working good! I need to learn what other settings change. Also no much luck finding 2 cheap LCD displays to build something.


----------



## djlf

Hey Meyer,
I cant seem to download latest build, keeps getting interrupted for some reason. Other downloads work fine.
Is there a problem with the file? Is anyone else having this problem? Could you post up another download link?
Also any ETA on the Mediabrowser plugin? Really looking forward to implementing it!!
Thanks
Declan


----------



## eecyclone

I was able to download the latest alpha r2 last night at about 9 pm CST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

I should be posting another build later today or tomorrow that includes the PLEX plugin. I did some work/testing last night, and while its not fully complete, I feel its far enough along for others to start using it and get some feedback. I made some minor adjustments to the core program, so this will be a full package like previous releases. But in the future it should be possible to release the plugins separately.


----------



## rmilyard

So I picked up today a Lenovo ThinkCentre Q150 PC and tonight a Westinghouse 42" LCD 1080p monitor with speakers. Guess going to start building a Movie Poster display. 


Not sure with this 42" if should do 2 displays. Maybe top for Poster and smaller one on bottom for fanart/trailers. What you guys think?


----------



## fibertech

I just bought a WinBook TW700 tablet that runs Win8.1 for $60 to use as my device to run this program. WOOT!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

yeah eventually it would be awesome to get this ported to Android and then we could make some super cheap display systems but all in good time, loving it so far. 

Oh the new Intel PC Stick for $150 that plugs into an hdmi port that runs windows 8.1 I think will be perfect for this... 

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html


----------



## rmilyard

Work in progress...


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> I should be posting another build later today or tomorrow that includes the PLEX plugin. I did some work/testing last night, and while its not fully complete, I feel its far enough along for others to start using it and get some feedback. I made some minor adjustments to the core program, so this will be a full package like previous releases. But in the future it should be possible to release the plugins separately.


Plex, no MB3??


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> Plex, no MB3??


Yeah, I got an itch to work on the Plex plugin a bit and I was able to get it to a point where others can start using it and hopefully provide some feedback. Its not perfect, but it works. MB3 is still coming, don't worry.


----------



## meyer64

MoviePoster 1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev 3 is now available. This version includes the Plex plugin (xbmc/kodi is still there too) along with some minor stability updates. If your running Rev2 and don't use Plex, there isn't much worthwhile for you in this build. 

http://movieposterapp.com/download.html or Direct Link

Settings for the plex plugin are found under the "Connection Options" tab in MoviePoster Settings. 

The deviceidtowatch setting must exactly match the Device Name in plex for the plex client you'd like 
todisplay posters for. You can find this device name by playing a media file on your plex client then 
loggin in to plex server. Click on the Activity icon then go to Now Playing to see a list of active clients.
For Example the deviceid for my Amazon FireTV Stick is 'My AFTM' 

There are two methods of connecting MoviePoster to your Plex Media Server. You can either specify the IP 
Address of the server running PMS, or you can select to connect using MyPlex, if you have a MyPlex account. 
Connecting by IP address is slightly faster, but using MyPlex might be easier if you dont use a static IP
Address for your server. 

Finally, check the box to indicate that you'd like the plugin to be active. The plugin will only respond to events if it is marked as active. Currently MoviePoster only supports ONE active media player plugin, so make sure that you disable any other plugins, such as XBMC.


----------



## rmilyard

Ok I found an issues/bugs with my setup.


I am running 1.0..1.8 Alpha Rev2 on Windows 7 32bit.
My HTPC is running Kodi 14 stable on Windows 8.1 64bit.


First Kodi by default makes the webserver user account kodi but in MP if change to kodi and restart it reverts back to xbmc. Not big deal just change user in kodi but it's a bug.


Next issue is all my Blu Rays and 3d Blu Rays are .iso files that I use script to run them with external player so I get TRUE Blu Ray playback menus and true 3d not SBS.


When I start playback I see MP switch to Coming Soon (not now playing) with a Start time of when I start playback and End time of 1 min. The poster area is black. So it looks like 100% not getting picked up by MP. Not sure if can fix it. 


Next when MP starts up right now I have register screen (plan on donating soon) and the settings window. My mouse pointer disappears when in these windows come comes back when outside of them. I can move it to fields and change stuff but it's a pain.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> First Kodi by default makes the webserver user account kodi but in MP if change to kodi and restart it reverts back to xbmc. Not big deal just change user in kodi but it's a bug.


It seems that there are still a few glitches with the plugin setting save routine. Try clicking on another field after you change the username / password fields. It looks like its not seeing the field as changed until you enter another field. 



> Next issue is all my Blu Rays and 3d Blu Rays are .iso files that I use script to run them with external player so I get TRUE Blu Ray playback menus and true 3d not SBS.
> 
> 
> When I start playback I see MP switch to Coming Soon (not now playing) with a Start time of when I start playback and End time of 1 min. The poster area is black. So it looks like 100% not getting picked up by MP. Not sure if can fix it.


Honestly, I haven't tested with external players in XBMC/Kodi at all. I'll experiment with this more when I have time. Although it might just be a limitation due to xbmc not doing the actual playback. 



> Next when MP starts up right now I have register screen (plan on donating soon) and the settings window. My mouse pointer disappears when in these windows come comes back when outside of them. I can move it to fields and change stuff but it's a pain.


This has to do with the code that auto hides the mouse. As a workaround, Try to close the settings window, then reopen it by right clicking on either the poster area or the icon in the windows system tray.



Thank you very much for the feedback. It all helps to make MoviePoster better.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> It seems that there are still a few glitches with the plugin setting save routine. Try clicking on another field after you change the username / password fields. It looks like its not seeing the field as changed until you enter another field.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I haven't tested with external players in XBMC/Kodi at all. I'll experiment with this more when I have time. Although it might just be a limitation due to xbmc not doing the actual playback.
> 
> 
> 
> This has to do with the code that auto hides the mouse. As a workaround, Try to close the settings window, then reopen it by right clicking on either the poster area or the icon in the windows system tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the feedback. It all helps to make MoviePoster better.



Thanks for the update. For the external player if need help testing let me know. I have 32tb FreeNAS of .iso files to play with! lol.


Also found this. When playing TV Shows the screen shows Coming Soon (not Now Playing) with right start/stop times.  Also the screen doesn't DIM. Thinking might be because wrong display?


----------



## bigbearh

I have downloaded 1.0.1.8_Alpha_Rev3 Do I have to register to be able to use the plex plugin? as when I choose the "Connection Options" tab in MoviePoster Settings all I see is 
Enable Logfile
Show Connection Status which is ticked 
And webremote server port

Apologies if i am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## meyer64

bigbearh said:


> I have downloaded 1.0.1.8_Alpha_Rev3 Do I have to register to be able to use the plex plugin? as when I choose the "Connection Options" tab in MoviePoster Settings all I see is
> Enable Logfile
> Show Connection Status which is ticked
> And webremote server port
> 
> Apologies if i am looking in the wrong place.


All features are available to use without registering. The connection options tab in the settings window should look like this. If you just get a blank box where the xbmc and plex tabs are, then the plugins failed to load for some reason. I just tested on my laptop and its working for me. If you enable logging and send me the log file, I'll be happy to take a look and see if I notice anything that could have caused the problem.


----------



## bigbearh

meyer64 said:


> All features are available to use without registering. The connection options tab in the settings window should look like this. If you just get a blank box where the xbmc and plex tabs are, then the plugins failed to load for some reason. I just tested on my laptop and its working for me. If you enable logging and send me the log file, I'll be happy to take a look and see if I notice anything that could have caused the problem.


Attached thanks


----------



## meyer64

Thanks. I do see an entry in the log that should help resolve the issue. It appears that the version of the .Net framework is blocking the loading of the plug-ins. Out of curiosity, what Operating system version are you running?


----------



## bigbearh

Windows 7 Ultimate Service pack 1 x64

Netframework installed versions
v2.0.50727
v3.0
v3.5
v4.51
v4.0


----------



## meyer64

That's what I'm using for my development and testing also. Strange. I will try to take a look at it tonight.


----------



## rmilyard

So how do you add shows for the Showtime feature? When I am in the window and search for movie ie: Gone Girl (which is in cache) I get nothing.


----------



## sucher

Quick question....I am running MoviePoster on a 4K TV. Is there an easy way to have it display higher res posters?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So how do you add shows for the Showtime feature? When I am in the window and search for movie ie: Gone Girl (which is in cache) I get nothing.


Click the little blue plus icon in the top right corner. I'm traveling today, but I can post some screenshots later tonight.


----------



## meyer64

sucher said:


> Quick question....I am running MoviePoster on a 4K TV. Is there an easy way to have it display higher res posters?


Posters are currently scaled internally for a 1080p display. I could add an option to scale them to different resolutions but of course it won't ever look better than the source image resolution.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> rmilyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you add shows for the Showtime feature? When I am in the window and search for movie ie: Gone Girl (which is in cache) I get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click the little blue plus icon in the top right corner. I'm traveling today, but I can post some screenshots later tonight.
Click to expand...

Think I got it. Works on iPhone. When trying with IE 11 on same PC running MP when click + does nothing.


----------



## sucher

meyer64 said:


> Posters are currently scaled internally for a 1080p display. I could add an option to scale them to different resolutions but of course it won't ever look better than the source image resolution.


I have found a lot of higher res versions of the posters (many via www.impawards.com). Was just trying to figure out an easy way to use them in MoviePoster (as opposed to scaling the lower res images).


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> meyer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmilyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you add shows for the Showtime feature? When I am in the window and search for movie ie: Gone Girl (which is in cache) I get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click the little blue plus icon in the top right corner. I'm traveling today, but I can post some screenshots later tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I got it. Works on iPhone. When trying with IE 11 on same PC running MP when click + does nothing.
Click to expand...

Chrome, Firefox and safari should all work. There are a few issues with the Web remote when using IE.


----------



## fibertech

I am trying to get just my local posters to display only. I have unclicked everything on the "TMDB options" tab and have linked the folder on my server that contains all of my posters. I see all of my posters in the "custom poster" page on the remote browser but they will not show on the application.
Do you have any idea what I am doing wrong. Also, I can click on any poster on the remote browser and it will show but will not switch to one of the others.
Thanks


----------



## rmilyard

So how does the fade duration work? Default is 0.30. Is this the time the fade last?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So how does the fade duration work? Default is 0.30. Is this the time the fade last?


Fade duration is how long it takes to fade to the desired Dim percentage. I've had reports that is not always working as expected, so I need to some testing. 
The way it supposed to work with the default settings, is that it takes 30 seconds to fade to 25% of the normal brightness. That's a fairly gradual fade. you can decrease the fade duration if you want it to be a more abrupt change.


----------



## meyer64

fibertech said:


> I am trying to get just my local posters to display only. I have unclicked everything on the "TMDB options" tab and have linked the folder on my server that contains all of my posters. I see all of my posters in the "custom poster" page on the remote browser but they will not show on the application.
> Do you have any idea what I am doing wrong. Also, I can click on any poster on the remote browser and it will show but will not switch to one of the others.
> Thanks


As always, if you want to send me a log I can take a look. Make sure you have the Show Custom Posters checkbox on the User Posters tab checked. The frequency is how often they should be displayed. if its set to 2, there will be 2 'normal' posters loaded between every custom poster, if frequency is 0, then only custom posters will be shown, essentially a photo slideshow. 

I suspect your problem could also have to do with the posters being on your server and not locally stored. I just tested with the default location as well as a local folder on the desktop and it works as expected on my machine. I don't have access to a network drive to test at the moment though. If you are using a UNC path , i.e. \\servername\sharename , try mapping a drive letter to that location and pointing MoviePoster to that path.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

I just wanted to say thanks for all the work you put in on this, it's a killer app! 

I was looking for a way to utilize ChromeCast to send a slideshow of posters wirelessly to my "virtual poster" screen, but I came across a link to this on another forum, and it just does so much more than what I was aiming for that I had to change my plans... and it has XBMC integration?! Great job man!

Now I've just gotta wait for my cords to arrive so I can get this set up properly... unless you wanna throw in some ChromeCast support before my order ships so I can cancel it (LOL). Seriously though, I can deal with the extra cord in exchange for the functionality this provides. Once I get everything setup and working you can expect a donation.

Again, great job man.


----------



## fibertech

UPDATE: I can check the boxes on "TMDB options" and I get both new and my personal posters. Only one problem with the new posters, some of them are not in English. I then uncheck the options on "TMDB options" and get nothing. The "Show Custom Posters" is checked.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

I've been playing around with this a little bit on my laptop while I wait for my VGA cable to get here. I've read through most of this thread, but I either missed it, or it wasn't asked...

When paired with XBMC will it get posters for the movies already in my library, or will I have to add them manually? I'm more interested in displaying posters for movies I already own more than upcoming movies (although that is a BIG plus).

Also: 1000th post stolen by the newb lol.


----------



## meyer64

fibertech said:


> UPDATE: I can check the boxes on "TMDB options" and I get both new and my personal posters. Only one problem with the new posters, some of them are not in English. I then uncheck the options on "TMDB options" and get nothing. The "Show Custom Posters" is checked.


I'll look into it, but as a work around for now, leave the tmdb option checked and change the custom poster frequency to 0 if you just want to see your own custom posters.


----------



## meyer64

Th0r4z1n3 said:


> I've been playing around with this a little bit on my laptop while I wait for my VGA cable to get here. I've read through most of this thread, but I either missed it, or it wasn't asked...
> 
> When paired with XBMC will it get posters for the movies already in my library, or will I have to add them manually? I'm more interested in displaying posters for movies I already own more than upcoming movies (although that is a BIG plus).
> 
> Also: 1000th post stolen by the newb lol.


Currently there is no method to do a mass import of posters for your xbmc library. However you can add a poster for any movie you want using the web remote. I know it can be a bit tedious if you have a lot of posters you want to add. Also, with the default options MoviePoster will cache the poster for the 'Now Playing' display, so anything you play in XBMC will have a poster that gets added to the rotation.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

meyer64 said:


> Currently there is no method to do a mass import of posters for your xbmc library. However you can add a poster for any movie you want using the web remote. I know it can be a bit tedious if you have a lot of posters you want to add. Also, with the default options MoviePoster will cache the poster for the 'Now Playing' display, so anything you play in XBMC will have a poster that gets added to the rotation.


Thanks for the fast response! Seems pretty straight forward. I don't mind manually entering data, I'm a computer nerd from way back before there were so many tools to do such things lol.

A quick follow-up, if you don't mind; I should be able to just start each movie, and let it play for a minute or two to get it to automatically scrape each poster right?


----------



## meyer64

Th0r4z1n3 said:


> A quick follow-up, if you don't mind; I should be able to just start each movie, and let it play for a minute or two to get it to automatically scrape each poster right?


yep that should work.


----------



## fibertech

The work around worked perfectly. Thank you very much.


----------



## rmilyard

Meyer64 two issues found today. 

Running Windows 7. Created a Scheduled Task to start program at start up. When program starts shows not registered. Also the web server doesn't work. If I close program and start it normal all is fine.


----------



## bigbearh

meyer64 said:


> I believe the problem you're having with the plugins not loading is due to the file location your running it from (root of c:, not a user folder/desktop or program files. ) and security checks done by the .net framework. Ive made a slight change that might fix this. Can you please test this executable? just copy it to your MoviePoster folder, run it and let me know if your results are any different. thanks!
> ]


Hi Meyer64 The forum wont let me reply to your PM as I have less than 15 posts???

I have tried the new .exe file MoviePoster(2).exe, once the program starts I get the registration dialogue box popup but not the settings box, if I right click and select settings the program closes.
I have also tried downloading movieposter and running it on the desktop but it has the same issues.

Thanks Dave


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> Meyer64 two issues found today.
> 
> Running Windows 7. Created a Scheduled Task to start program at start up. When program starts shows not registered. Also the web server doesn't work. If I close program and start it normal all is fine.




So on top of this issue I found that when connected to Kodi stable and watching something the screen does change to the Now Playing with times and poster. However randomly during the show the screen will go full brightness and show the Great Dane poster. Then after few secs goes back to the show poster dimed and all looks good. Just keeps randomly doing this during the whole show.


----------



## meyer64

How often does this happen? Any chance you can send me a log? The behavior you describe can happen if movieposter loses the connection to xbmc/kodi or otherwise thinks that playback had stopped.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> How often does this happen? Any chance you can send me a log? The behavior you describe can happen if movieposter loses the connection to xbmc/kodi or otherwise thinks that playback had stopped.


I will try tomorrow when get home from work. Maybe it is losing connection. It's atom pc with wireless built in. Router isn't far but never know how good wireless in cheap pc is.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

Well I was going to post an "in progress pic" since my mounting bracket came in today, and I was able to get it hung up, but apparently my post count isn't high enough yet. Hopefully by the time my VGA/HDMI adapter arrives I'll be able to post some pics. 

Anyone have any tips on running 3 screens off of 1 pc? After getting it hung up, I think I should probably get another one while they're on clearance...you know...for symmetry and all.


----------



## rmilyard

We are working on the frame and etc today!


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

rmilyard said:


> We are working on the frame and etc today!


Any chance of some pics? I love to look at other people's setups and ideas.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

Also that last post put me over the amount I needed to be able to post pics, so here are a couple of in progress pics. I'm just running a simple slideshow from a thumb drive right now, until I get the rest of the stuff I need to hook it up to my HTPC, then I can actually make use of all the awesome in this program. 


















(Don't mind the clutter, I was rushing to get everything up before I had to leave for work.)

If everything goes as planned I'll be picking up the second screen Tuesday, that should make things look a bit more balanced. And once I get the VGA/HDMI adapter in, I'll be able to hide the cords and make it look a bit more proper.


----------



## rmilyard

We are going to stain it tomorrow.


----------



## rmilyard

So how the does the Trivia part work? Does it work like the XBMC add-on Cinema Experience where it plays the question slide then the answer slide?


Right now seems to just play the first question and answer slide. I have TONS of stuff from this site that would be GREAT to add to this project.


http://cinemavision.org/joomla/


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So how the does the Trivia part work? Does it work like the XBMC add-on Cinema Experience where it plays the question slide then the answer slide?
> 
> 
> Right now seems to just play the first question and answer slide. I have TONS of stuff from this site that would be GREAT to add to this project.
> 
> 
> http://cinemavision.org/joomla/


Yes, it will display question / answer slides. the files just need to be named appropriately. question slides should end with _q , answer slides should end with _a 

For example, two files named triviaSlide_q.jpg and triviaSlide_a.jpg will be shown as a sequential group. the question slide will display for the set time period, followed by the answer slide. you can also use _a and _b suffixes in the same way. If the files do not contain either suffix, they will be displayed individually.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Yes, it will display question / answer slides. the files just need to be named appropriately. question slides should end with _q , answer slides should end with _a
> 
> For example, two files named triviaSlide_q.jpg and triviaSlide_a.jpg will be shown as a sequential group. the question slide will display for the set time period, followed by the answer slide. you can also use _a and _b suffixes in the same way. If the files do not contain either suffix, they will be displayed individually.


 

Here is what it looks like right now. It only plays the first question then answer slide. The others don't play.


I would be nice to get this working in my room. Wife loves this stuff and she will be less mad for the $$$ I spent! 




Seeing this error in log:


1/18/2015 10:13:55 AM - Initializing displays
1/18/2015 10:13:55 AM - Init MainWindow
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - MainWindow ready
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Initializing mPlayer on DisplayID0laying File: C:\Users\Ray\Desktop\MoviePoster (1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev3)\MoviePoster (1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev3)\mplayer\init.avi
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Init
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Initializing mPlayer on DisplayID1laying File: C:\Users\Ray\Desktop\MoviePoster (1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev3)\MoviePoster (1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev3)\mplayer\init.avi
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Displays have been started.
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Building context menu...
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Init Variables...
1/18/2015 10:13:56 AM - Init Home Screen....
1/18/2015 10:13:57 AM - Importing Plugins...
1/18/2015 10:13:57 AM - Finished Importing Plugins...
1/18/2015 10:13:57 AM - postercontroller is ready.
1/18/2015 10:13:57 AM - There was an error getting Trivia: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.
Parameter name: index
1/18/2015 10:13:57 AM - Remote control webserver is running on port 8082.


----------



## rmilyard

Also for the Trivia is it random slides or play them in order by file name?


----------



## BCRSS

rmilyard said:


> Also for the Trivia is it random slides or play them in order by file name?


 I think you need a .xml file in the trivia section, but am not sure. I haven't tried that. But I have this xml in my question and answer trivia folder and seems to work in the CE plugin for Kodi.


----------



## rmilyard

I have that. But doesn't work with MP. Does in CE but add on has so many issues which is way MP would be great.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Also for the Trivia is it random slides or play them in order by file name?


 Its random. However I did identify the cause of your problem. I'll send you a link soon to test if the issue is resolved.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> rmilyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also for the Trivia is it random slides or play them in order by file name?
> 
> 
> 
> Its random. However I did identify the cause of your problem. I'll send you a link soon to test if the issue is resolved.
Click to expand...

That will be great. Working from home tomorrow so can test it out.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Its random. However I did identify the cause of your problem. I'll send you a link soon to test if the issue is resolved.




I am free to test today if you get it fixed.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

rmilyard said:


> We are going to stain it tomorrow.


I meant to comment on this the other day, but this site and my phone don't seem to play well together. Looks good, I don't think I'd be brave enough to take mine apart like that. 

It was total luck, but mined ended up being almost exactly the same height as my BluRay shelves. If not I might have been tempted to build a frame.


----------



## rmilyard

Hmmmm... So after just 2 days the LCD has screen burn already. You can see the Coming Soon and the thick line under it.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

rmilyard said:


> Hmmmm... So after just 2 days the LCD has screen burn already. You can see the Coming Soon and the thick line under it.


maybe you should do that motion sensor trick to turn on and off the displays when no one is around?


----------



## rmilyard

Daniel Chaves said:


> rmilyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... So after just 2 days the LCD has screen burn already. You can see the Coming Soon and the thick line under it.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should do that motion sensor trick to turn on and off the displays when no one is around?
Click to expand...


Going to get a IR motion sensor from meyer64 when he gets parts to build one. 

Messing with JScreenfix Deluxe right now to see if helps.


----------



## rmilyard

So look what meyer64 did for me to test out!


http://vid249.photobucket.com/albums/gg209/rmilyard/Img%200812-1_zpswmozvuwu.mp4


----------



## loma

*MoviePoster (1.0.1.8 Alpha Rev3)*

@Meyer
Windows 8.1

My TV display is portrait and the posters display as expected with rotation of 270. However the trailers play in portrait and not landscape as previously. I am presently using only one TV and have deleted the second display. How can I get the trailers to play in landcape?


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @Meyer
> Windows 8.1
> 
> My TV display is portrait and the posters display as expected with rotation of 270. However the trailers play in portrait and not landscape as previously. I am presently using only one TV and have deleted the second display. How can I get the trailers to play in landcape?


Looks like you found a bug my friend. Try this exe. Just copy it to your MoviePoster Directory. This also contains the fixes I made for the trivia slide issue. 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ersifi2bb32vegb/MoviePoster_rotationfix.exe


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Looks like you found a bug my friend. Try this exe. Just copy it to your MoviePoster Directory. This also contains the fixes I made for the trivia slide issue.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ersifi2bb32vegb/MoviePoster_rotationfix.exe


Thanks. Placed the above in MP and clicked on it to start. Poster showed, however when I right clicked on the poster to get to settings I received an error indicating MP has stopped working.


----------



## meyer64

Try renaming the new exe to movieposter.exe so it replaces the original. It really shouldn't matter, but for some reason it does in some cases. You can make a backup of the old file somewhere else if you want.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Try renaming the new exe to movieposter.exe so it replaces the original. It really shouldn't matter, but for some reason it does in some cases. You can make a backup of the old file somewhere else if you want.


Tried that. Still getting the error.


----------



## loma

@Meyer



loma said:


> Tried that. Still getting the error.


Ok. Have not found what's causing my problem. However I re-installed in a new folder and so far it's working.
Thanks. Look forward to seeing your progress with MB3.


By the way, I noticed a number of MP icons in the task bar. Is this to be expected?


----------



## loma

While I have been waiting for MB3, I have tried Kodi. When connected to Kodi and a music playlist is on, the cover for the first song shows and does not change for the other songs. Is it possible for the cover of each song in the playlist to show as it's played?


----------



## bigbearh

meyer64 said:


> All features are available to use without registering. The connection options tab in the settings window should look like this. If you just get a blank box where the xbmc and plex tabs are, then the plugins failed to load for some reason. I just tested on my laptop and its working for me. If you enable logging and send me the log file, I'll be happy to take a look and see if I notice anything that could have caused the problem.





I managed to fix the issue it seems that I needed to unblock all the plex plugin .dll files, because they were copied from a network location



I now get the option of Plex Settings



The Showing now poster popped up great so I will give it a test see how we go.


----------



## rmilyard

Painting theater room now.


----------



## harrytasker1

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Have not found what's causing my problem. However I re-installed in a new folder and so far it's working.
> Thanks. Look forward to seeing your progress with MB3.
> 
> 
> By the way, I noticed a number of MP icons in the task bar. Is this to be expected?


Hi,

I experience the same problems too.
Re-installing in a different directory usually fixes the problem of not starting up or giving you a windows error.
I usually get these problems when i change a setting within the program.
Logs don't show any problems though.
Anyway nice program, still testing here with a few computers. Trying out which one will do.
So far i found out it uses quite a lot of resources especially when you want to run it on a slow CPU (eg. Atom N270, it works but video a bit sloppy).
It would be nice to have the top bar (COMING SOON) change a bit over time. so you won't get any burn in, same for text at the the bottom!
Cant wait for some more updates. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rmilyard

harrytasker1 said:


> It would be nice to have the top bar (COMING SOON) change a bit over time. so you won't get any burn in, same for text at the the bottom!
> Cant wait for some more updates. Keep up the good work!


 

I was thinking that also. One reason I started to use the Trivia since it changes the Coming Soon to my Theater background.


Only issue is the thick line under the Coming Soon and Theater background.


I purchased JScreenFix Deluxe which helps clean up some the image.


----------



## harrytasker1

harrytasker1 said:


> Hi,
> So far i found out it uses quite a lot of resources especially when you want to run it on a slow CPU (eg. Atom N270, it works but video a bit sloppy).


I found out that the sound finishes before the movie ends. I would expect audio and movie be in-sync.
Don't know how mplayer works though, but it's probably because i am using this slow Atom processor.
I installed VLC player on that machine and audio/video are nicely in-sync when i play the mp4 trailers through vlc player!
Isn't possible to use a different player instead of the mplayer?
See if i can improve it by adding some more memory....


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> I found out that the sound finishes before the movie ends. I would expect audio and movie be in-sync.
> Don't know how mplayer works though, but it's probably because i am using this slow Atom processor.
> I installed VLC player on that machine and audio/video are nicely in-sync when i play the mp4 trailers through vlc player!
> Isn't possible to use a different player instead of the mplayer?
> See if i can improve it by adding some more memory....



Currently, there is no hardware video decoding supported. So, yes a slow processor will likely impact how smooth the video plays. You can change the trailer settings to use a lower resolution, which may provide better performance for you. Default is 720p. since it will provide the best quality for the space it has available on a portrait 1080p display. If your using a 720p screen, you should be able to use 480p video without noticing much quality difference. This will only effect newly downloaded trailers,so you'll have to delete the old ones if you want MoviePoster to download a lower res version for existing movies. 

I have also made some changes today that improve CPU utilization of the main program. That could also cause your trailers to play smoother. I'm hoping to have another build ready for everyone to try out soon. 

I thank you all for your feedback. It really helps a lot in improving the program for everyone.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> I was thinking that also. One reason I started to use the Trivia since it changes the Coming Soon to my Theater background.
> 
> 
> Only issue is the thick line under the Coming Soon and Theater background.
> 
> 
> I purchased JScreenFix Deluxe which helps clean up some the image.


I honestly have no issues with burn in in on my display at all, so building in protection against it wasn't something I'd considered. I made a change to my dev build so that the progress bar (the line near the top of the screen) is only visible when the "now playing" movie playback status is shown. 

The connection status text at the bottom of the screen can be disabled in the settings. 

I'm open to suggestion on how to avoid burn in of the "Coming Soon" banner.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I honestly have no issues with burn in in on my display at all, so building in protection against it wasn't something I'd considered. I made a change to my dev build so that the progress bar (the line near the top of the screen) is only visible when the "now playing" movie playback status is shown.
> 
> The connection status text at the bottom of the screen can be disabled in the settings.
> 
> I'm open to suggestion on how to avoid burn in of the "Coming Soon" banner.



Honestly I think users just adding other content via trivia or photos etc to play once in a while will break it up enough to reduce it a lot. I have found just with playing trivia like every 5-6 poster is great!


----------



## meyer64

I'm putting together a motion sensor for rmilyard and wanted to see how many others may be interested in one. 

The device is capable of automatically turning your poster display on when motion is detected. The display will stay on as long as motion is detected in the area and automatically turn off after a selected amount inactivity. (15, 30, or 45 min) The device can also integrate with the MoviePoster software to keep the display on when a "Now playing" poster is shown, even if there is no motion detected. 

I have two designs that I'm currently working on. 
The first is a hardwired device. This version is similar to the device I made for myself, but more refined. It needs to be hardwired to the TV power button and a 3.3v to 5v source that indicates if the tv is on, such as the power LED. 

The second version, which I am still working on, will not require you to make any modifications to the TV. It is capable of learning IR remote control codes and will transmit the power button code in order to turn the TV on and off. It will require a TV with a USB port (or other 5v source) that is only powered when the TV is on. I still need to test on various brands of TVs to ensure compatibility with different IR protocols.

The devices will be housed in an attractive case that you can place near the TV and will come with full instructions for installation. There may also be an option for an external sensor module if you wanted to integrate it into your poster frame. 

I haven't completely settled on cost yet since I have a little more work to do on finalizing the designs, but I'm guessing they'd be somewhere around $85 in order to cover the parts and my time to assemble them. 

Please send me a PM if your interested or have any questions.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I'm putting together a motion sensor for rmilyard and wanted to see how many others may be interested in one.
> 
> The device is capable of automatically turning your poster display on when motion is detected. The display will stay on as long as motion is detected in the area and automatically turn off after a selected amount inactivity. (15, 30, or 45 min) The device can also integrate with the MoviePoster software to keep the display on when a "Now playing" poster is shown, even if there is no motion detected.
> 
> I have two designs that I'm currently working on.
> The first is a hardwired device. This version is similar to the device I made for myself, but more refined. It needs to be hardwired to the TV power button and a 3.3v to 5v source that indicates if the tv is on, such as the power LED.
> 
> The second version, which I am still working on, will not require you to make any modifications to the TV. It is capable of learning IR remote control codes and will transmit the power button code in order to turn the TV on and off. It will require a TV with a USB port (or other 5v source) that is only powered when the TV is on. I still need to test on various brands of TVs to ensure compatibility with different IR protocols.
> 
> The devices will be housed in an attractive case that you can place near the TV and will come with full instructions for installation. There may also be an option for an external sensor module if you wanted to integrate it into your poster frame.
> 
> I haven't completely settled on cost yet since I have a little more work to do on finalizing the designs, but I'm guessing they'd be somewhere around $85 in order to cover the parts and my time to assemble them.
> 
> Please send me a PM if your interested or have any questions.





Going to be a nice little add on for this!


----------



## harrytasker1

Going to start my build this weekend! Any one got some good tips on how to build the frame? Is it necessary to have a lot of ventilation?
And any news about a new update


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> I'm open to suggestion on how to avoid burn in of the "Coming Soon" banner.


Maybe you can have it scroll up/fade. I mean like this:
Coming Soon
Scroll up
To This Theatre
Scroll up
Coming Soon

It's just a suggestion!


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> Maybe you can have it scroll up/fade. I mean like this:
> Coming Soon
> Scroll up
> To This Theatre
> Scroll up
> Coming Soon
> 
> It's just a suggestion!


I like it. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rmilyard

So today because I am working from work I started to mess with motionposter. I downloaded the Captain America- The First Avenger one. When I put the file with -motionposter added to name it shows the jpg picture. If I delete the jpg then normal comes up.


I have tried .mp4 and .gif files. Not having much luck. I am guessing it is me but not sure what doing wrong here.


----------



## loma

@Meyer



loma said:


> While I have been waiting for MB3, I have tried Kodi. When connected to Kodi and a music playlist is on, the cover for the first song shows and does not change for the other songs. Is it possible for the cover of each song in the playlist to show as it's played?


You may have missed this quoted above.

Also:By the way, I noticed a number of MP icons in the task bar. Is this to be expected?


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> 
> 
> You may have missed this quoted above.
> 
> Also:By the way, I noticed a number of MP icons in the task bar. Is this to be expected?


I'll have to look at the music playlist stuff again. Things got moved around a bit when I moved the Kodi/XBMC stuff to a plugin. 

As far as all the icons in the task bar, it a bug I've been struggling to fix. If you put your mouse over them, all but one will go away. For some reason they are staying there after previous instances of the program close.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> I'll have to look at the music playlist stuff again. Things got moved around a bit when I moved the Kodi/XBMC stuff to a plugin.
> 
> As far as all the icons in the task bar, it a bug I've been struggling to fix. If you put your mouse over them, all but one will go away. For some reason they are staying there after previous instances of the program close.


Thanks.


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> So today because I am working from work I started to mess with motionposter. I downloaded the Captain America- The First Avenger one. When I put the file with -motionposter added to name it shows the jpg picture. If I delete the jpg then normal comes up.
> 
> 
> I have tried .mp4 and .gif files. Not having much luck. I am guessing it is me but not sure what doing wrong here.




Not sure why can't get these working. Hmmm....


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Not sure why can't get these working. Hmmm....


You have the option to use motion posters turned on in the settings right? They wont show if its turned off, even if they are in the right folder, with the right name.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> You have the option to use motion posters turned on in the settings right? They wont show if its turned off, even if they are in the right folder, with the right name.


 

You it is on. 


So I have a folder:


tt0458339-Captain America- The First Avenger
-captain-america-the-first-avenger-4f0880c35d931
-captain-america-the-first-avenger-50a2cb333a48a
-captain-america-the-first-avenger-50104a41a84a8
-captain-america-the-first-avenger-511782cdc17fd
-sBZs1jSybBRBXDwcCR8IOyHLUMc
-tt0458339
-Captain America- The First Avenger-motionposter file is MP4 Video (.mp4v)
-tt0458339-Captain America- The First Avenger-trailer


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> You it is on.
> 
> 
> So I have a folder:
> 
> 
> tt0458339-Captain America- The First Avenger
> -captain-america-the-first-avenger-4f0880c35d931
> -captain-america-the-first-avenger-50a2cb333a48a
> -captain-america-the-first-avenger-50104a41a84a8
> -captain-america-the-first-avenger-511782cdc17fd
> -sBZs1jSybBRBXDwcCR8IOyHLUMc
> -tt0458339
> -Captain America- The First Avenger-motionposter file is MP4 Video (.mp4v)
> -tt0458339-Captain America- The First Avenger-trailer





Well I figured this one out. As for the others in gif format no ideas yet.


----------



## harrytasker1

Started this weekend with my MoviePoster.
Bought a new Intel NUC 2830. It works perfectly with Kodi, but i want to use it with my MoviePosterApp.
It's much faster compared to the previous computer i used so it runs much smoother. Would be nice though if it was possible to use GPU instead of CPU for all the conversions.

I have some question and suggestions:
1) When you startup the program the first time it opens up with a screen in portait and one in landscape.
Wouldn't it be easier just to have one screen open at startup?

2) Display Options: When i fill in my screen resolution of 1080x1920 i still get to see the frame/border of the window the program
runs in (is there a specific reason, why it has to run in a window?). So i have to tick the button: Start Maximized.
This was a bit confusing for me, because when i restarted the program the width was set to 1094 and the height to 1934!
As i understand this is done to get rid of the frame showing on the screen, wouldn't it be easier not to show that
and just do the scaling within the program? Maybe you should have a pulldown menu with the available screen resolutions?

3) In the cache there is a Games folder, but i can't seem to find any settings/filters where i can activate it for games to show.

4) TMDP Options: Use Custom List instead of themoviedb list is it connected with the pulldown menu underneath (List Name)?
Is it possible to have the Showtimes list interweave with themoviedb list? As far as i can tell, it's now only possible to 
have the moviedb list shown or the Showtimes/Custom list? or not?
It would be nice to have some information shown up when you move your mousepointer over an item, so you can see what it does!

5) Trailer Options: When you don't tick the Download Trailers button, does it always stream the trailer? 
If not what's the difference? 

6) I have made some User Poster with the 1080x1920 resolution. They don't fill the screen, how does the scaling working and
what is the best resolution to make up custom posters on a 1080p display.

7) Remote: Would be nice to be able to edit the text on the Showtime tab after you added them. Now you have to remove them and
add them again to change the text. 

8) Would it be possible to have a preview of what is showing at the moment on the screen from within the remote screen? Log?

9) I sometimes lose connection with the remote controller! I have to restart the program to get back into the remote screen? Any idea? Bug? UPDATE: I had 2 instances running of Movieposter, don't know what happened, but shutting down one fixed it for now....

So that's it for now, tried to find some answers on the forum but couldn't find anything.
Please don't think i am critizing you, just want to help you make this program the best!
Thanks for putting so much time and effort in making this program!


----------



## vespaguy

I've been following this thread for a while and want to thank you for an amazing application. I've been thinking of creating an HTPC for quite some time, and finally took the plunge recently thanks to awesome applications like this one. I'm extremely new to all of this, and I've been trying to learn everything all at once - XBMC/Kodi, Cinema Experience, and Virtual Movie Poster. I think i've figured quite a bit out, but I'm still having a few hiccups...

- I'm running Virtual Movie Poster and Kodi on the same machine (dual monitor), and I've managed to get the two connected... at least i think so (VMP app says "Connected: Kodi 14.1 stable on 127.0.0.1). However, it won't switch to Now Playing when I play a movie via Kodi. The poster will simply stay frozen on whichever poster was playing when the movie began. Opening Webremote and clicking "Show Now Playing" doesn't do anything. 

- I'm trying to incorporate the Cinema Experience add-on in Kodi - this allows for a bunch of different content to be played before the movie (trivia, trailers, intros, etc). Unfortunately, this also seems to drive VMP a little crazy...
During the Trivia, it will simply hang on one poster and not change. 
During previews of Coming Attractions (which it streams from Apple), it usually matches the first trailer, shows "Now Playing" and pulls the correct poster for the trailer. (It also shows a start and end time for the lenght of the trailer, but it blinks in and out every few seconds). It switches to "Welcome" again after the first preview and then it goes back to "Coming Soon" and grabs a random poster for the next trailer (and it will freeze on that poster for the length of the next trailer)
When the feature begins, I'm having the same difficulty as mentioned above - it doesn't recognize the feature movie, picks a random "coming soon" poster and hangs up on it for the duration of the film.


The program is awesome and I'd be fine to simply "disconnect" it from kodi and run both programs independently from the same PC, but if I can get it to work with kodi and get that little extra "cool factor" by showing the "now playing" when my feature begins, that would be awesome. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and a donation was sent your way. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## meyer64

vespaguy said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and want to thank you for an amazing application. I've been thinking of creating an HTPC for quite some time, and finally took the plunge recently thanks to awesome applications like this one. I'm extremely new to all of this, and I've been trying to learn everything all at once - XBMC/Kodi, Cinema Experience, and Virtual Movie Poster. I think i've figured quite a bit out, but I'm still having a few hiccups...
> 
> - I'm running Virtual Movie Poster and Kodi on the same machine (dual monitor), and I've managed to get the two connected... at least i think so (VMP app says "Connected: Kodi 14.1 stable on 127.0.0.1). However, it won't switch to Now Playing when I play a movie via Kodi. The poster will simply stay frozen on whichever poster was playing when the movie began. Opening Webremote and clicking "Show Now Playing" doesn't do anything.
> 
> - I'm trying to incorporate the Cinema Experience add-on in Kodi - this allows for a bunch of different content to be played before the movie (trivia, trailers, intros, etc). Unfortunately, this also seems to drive VMP a little crazy...
> During the Trivia, it will simply hang on one poster and not change.
> During previews of Coming Attractions (which it streams from Apple), it usually matches the first trailer, shows "Now Playing" and pulls the correct poster for the trailer. (It also shows a start and end time for the lenght of the trailer, but it blinks in and out every few seconds). It switches to "Welcome" again after the first preview and then it goes back to "Coming Soon" and grabs a random poster for the next trailer (and it will freeze on that poster for the length of the next trailer)
> When the feature begins, I'm having the same difficulty as mentioned above - it doesn't recognize the feature movie, picks a random "coming soon" poster and hangs up on it for the duration of the film.
> 
> 
> The program is awesome and I'd be fine to simply "disconnect" it from kodi and run both programs independently from the same PC, but if I can get it to work with kodi and get that little extra "cool factor" by showing the "now playing" when my feature begins, that would be awesome.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and a donation was sent your way. Keep up the excellent work!


I'll be happy to help. Which version of moviePoster are you running? There have been a quite a few changes for the 1.0.1.8 releases.


----------



## meyer64

That's quite the list. I'll keep the responses short for now.



harrytasker1 said:


> Started this weekend with my MoviePoster.
> Bought a new Intel NUC 2830. It works perfectly with Kodi, but i want to use it with my MoviePosterApp.
> It's much faster compared to the previous computer i used so it runs much smoother. Would be nice though if it was possible to use GPU instead of CPU for all the conversions.
> 
> I have some question and suggestions:
> 1) When you startup the program the first time it opens up with a screen in portait and one in landscape.
> Wouldn't it be easier just to have one screen open at startup?


The landscape orientation is a new feature that a lot of people might not have realized was available. so i made both orientations show for a new install. you can easily remove the landscape window in the settings display tab. once removed, it wont open when you start the application.



> 2) Display Options: When i fill in my screen resolution of 1080x1920 i still get to see the frame/border of the window the program
> runs in (is there a specific reason, why it has to run in a window?). So i have to tick the button: Start Maximized.
> This was a bit confusing for me, because when i restarted the program the width was set to 1094 and the height to 1934!
> As i understand this is done to get rid of the frame showing on the screen, wouldn't it be easier not to show that
> and just do the scaling within the program? Maybe you should have a pulldown menu with the available screen resolutions?


yes, start maximized is probably what you want to use for it to fill the whole screen. the height and width options were there mostly for testing. I'm probably going to remove the from the settings window all together. the screen size gets saved automatically anyway. 



> 3) In the cache there is a Games folder, but i can't seem to find any settings/filters where i can activate it for games to show.


the games folder isnt used yet, all posters end up in the movies folder, in the future i plan to separate them out, thats why the folder is there. you can add covers for games using the web remote, cache page. click the blue plus and select games on the search screen. you can add a game poster manually this way, but they dont get downloaded automatically like movie posters do. 


> 4) TMDP Options: Use Custom List instead of themoviedb list is it connected with the pulldown menu underneath (List Name)?
> Is it possible to have the Showtimes list interweave with themoviedb list? As far as i can tell, it's now only possible to
> have the moviedb list shown or the Showtimes/Custom list? or not?
> It would be nice to have some information shown up when you move your mousepointer over an item, so you can see what it does!


yes, if you select use custom list, the list you have selected in the drop down is whats used for your posters. its either the custom list, or the automatically downloaded stuff. i have plans to look into allowing multiple lists being active, but i dont know when that will be implemented. 
What i really need to do if write some documentation.. but it all takes time. 


> 5) Trailer Options: When you don't tick the Download Trailers button, does it always stream the trailer?
> If not what's the difference?


yeah, if download trailers isnt checked, the trailers dont get saved and are streamed instead.... but i think the streaming might actually be broken in the 1.0.1.8 releases. its usually more reliable to just let them download, it just takes up more space. 


> 6) I have made some User Poster with the 1080x1920 resolution. They don't fill the screen, how does the scaling working and
> what is the best resolution to make up custom posters on a 1080p display.


the poster display area for the portrait display is currently limited to 1000x1500 pixels. anything else gets scaled to fit the available area. I'm looking at allowing full 1080x1920 content, but it messes with some of transistions and im not happy with it yet. 


> 7) Remote: Would be nice to be able to edit the text on the Showtime tab after you added them. Now you have to remove them and
> add them again to change the text.


yep, very true. i'll get around to it eventually. my todo list is getting longer all the time. 


> 8) Would it be possible to have a preview of what is showing at the moment on the screen from within the remote screen? Log?


yes, ive thought about this. 


> 9) I sometimes lose connection with the remote controller! I have to restart the program to get back into the remote screen? Any idea? Bug? UPDATE: I had 2 instances running of Movieposter, don't know what happened, but shutting down one fixed it for now....


yeah, the webserver can only run if the tcp port is open, only one app can use it at a time. it can also happen if you close the program and immediately reopen it that one instance hasnt released the port by the time the next tries to use it. 


> So that's it for now, tried to find some answers on the forum but couldn't find anything.
> Please don't think i am critizing you, just want to help you make this program the best!
> Thanks for putting so much time and effort in making this program!


----------



## sraptor

Windows 10 is coming to the Raspberry Pi 2 for free. 
That could be a perfect device for the movie poster.

Meyer64 you will able to port your software to that device?


----------



## meyer64

sraptor said:


> Windows 10 is coming to the Raspberry Pi 2 for free.
> That could be a perfect device for the movie poster.
> 
> Meyer64 you will able to port your software to that device?


too soon to say for sure, but it looks promising. I look forward to testing it out.


----------



## vespaguy

meyer64 said:


> I'll be happy to help. Which version of moviePoster are you running? There have been a quite a few changes for the 1.0.1.8 releases.


I'm running 1.0.1.6


----------



## meyer64

1.0.1.6 supports xbmc 11 
1.0.1.7 added xbmc12 and some people had success with 13 and 14 but it wasn't fully tested 
1.0.1.8 supports xbmc 11 through kodi 14


----------



## sraptor

meyer64 said:


> 1.0.1.6 supports xbmc 11
> 1.0.1.7 added xbmc12 and some people had success with 13 and 14 but it wasn't fully tested
> 1.0.1.8 supports xbmc 11 through kodi 14


Meyer if you can port the software will be great to add in the back of the tv and dont use a computer extra for that. I hope that windows 10 will be good for that software.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

Meyer64, just wanted to commend you again on a GREAT app. I ended up going a different rout with my displays, but it was not for lack of wanting to use your program. Once I decided to get the second screen, I started looking into setting up tri-monitor support on my HTPC, and it was a bit more than I wanted to get involved with. I ended up getting 2 Raspberry Pi's, and programming them to run full screen slideshows.










I'm starting to look at EventGhost as a way to dim the displays when a movie is playing (like you have set up). Can you recommend a good source to familiarize myself with it? I noticed in your build thread that you used EG to automate some functions in your theater room, and figured it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## meyer64

Update on the Motion Sensors

Since several of you have expressed interest in one of my motion sensors, I thought I'd post a little update. The way its looking right now, there will only end up being one version of the motion sensor. It will incorporate both the IR/USB function as well as a hardwired option. You'll be able to choose your installation method. It just simplifies things if I only need to keep track of one hardware spec. I'm also working on adding an option for it to power your PC on and off to help save power. Timeouts will be configurable through a software utility on your PC. I should have my first fully assembled unit done in a few days. I'm still waiting on a few components and need to finish a few tweaks on the device firmware / PC software. Once its finished, I'll post specifics.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Update on the Motion Sensors
> 
> Since several of you have expressed interest in one of my motion sensors, I thought I'd post a little update. The way its looking right now, there will only end up being one version of the motion sensor. It will incorporate both the IR/USB function as well as a hardwired option. You'll be able to choose your installation method. It just simplifies things if I only need to keep track of one hardware spec. I'm also working on adding an option for it to power your PC on and off to help save power. Timeouts will be configurable through a software utility on your PC. I should have my first fully assembled unit done in a few days. I'm still waiting on a few components and need to finish a few tweaks on the device firmware / PC software. Once its finished, I'll post specifics.




Sweet!


----------



## djlf

Any ETA on a Mediabrowser Plugin? The last piece of the Jigsaw for my Home Cinema!!!


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Update on the Motion Sensors
> 
> Since several of you have expressed interest in one of my motion sensors, I thought I'd post a little update. The way its looking right now, there will only end up being one version of the motion sensor. It will incorporate both the IR/USB function as well as a hardwired option. You'll be able to choose your installation method. It just simplifies things if I only need to keep track of one hardware spec. I'm also working on adding an option for it to power your PC on and off to help save power. Timeouts will be configurable through a software utility on your PC. I should have my first fully assembled unit done in a few days. I'm still waiting on a few components and need to finish a few tweaks on the device firmware / PC software. Once its finished, I'll post specifics.




So one question. So going to control timeouts via software. I am guess we can just make this app a startup task app. Will this app then start MP? When I tried to have MP as a startup task it had issues like always saying program not registered and few other things. My guess is that it was starting up to fast and windows wasn't completely started.


----------



## meyer64

djlf said:


> Any ETA on a Mediabrowser Plugin? The last piece of the Jigsaw for my Home Cinema!!!


Its mostly done. I'll get it finished up soon. I've been focusing on the motion sensors lately. Sometimes its nice to have a change of pace and work on hardware


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So one question. So going to control timeouts via software. I am guess we can just make this app a startup task app. Will this app then start MP? When I tried to have MP as a startup task it had issues like always saying program not registered and few other things. My guess is that it was starting up to fast and windows wasn't completely started.


The motion sensor software utility is for configuration only. The changes all get saved to the device's eeprom. You only need to use it if you want to change settings. Depending on your setup, the default values might work just fine for you too. I thought about using banks of DIP switches or knobs for changing timeouts, but a software interface is much more flexible, probably more user friendly, and simplifies the hardware. I plan to also make it possible to user upgrade the firmware for any bug fixes or enhancements. 

As for the issues when loading with windows, I don't have any problems myself using a shortcut to MoviePoster in the startup folder. I am, however, working on a built in "start with windows" option to make it easier and more reliable for everyone. An installer is also on the way.


----------



## triplejs15

Has anyone successfully used a Raspberry PI for this app ?


----------



## vespaguy

meyer64 said:


> 1.0.1.6 supports xbmc 11
> 1.0.1.7 added xbmc12 and some people had success with 13 and 14 but it wasn't fully tested
> 1.0.1.8 supports xbmc 11 through kodi 14



Ok, I upgraded to 1.0.1.8 and I'm using kodi 14. Still having a few hiccups - hopefully it's stuff on my end that I can quickly fix.

- For some reason, I'm not getting a full screen with this version. The previous version I had installed (1.0.1.6) gave me a nice full screen, but this time I am seeing the VMPs border where the task bar would normally be (and even a little sliver of the desktop beyond it). I'm displaying it on a second screen (television with HDMI) and I have it rotated 90 degrees. The visible border is on the right (which is the "bottom" of the tv). I didn't have this problem with the previous release after I turned off the task bar on the second screen. Task bar is still turned off, but it is behaving as if it isn't.

- Still hit or miss picking up the "now playing" from Kodi. I've tried a bunch of different tests (Turn kodi on first, turn VMP on first, etc) and I'm not getting consistant behaviour. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. WHen it doesn't work, sometimes it does find the now playing poster, but it will immediately go back to the welcome screen after 3-4 seconds. Then it seems to just flicker every 3-4 seconds as if it's reloading. Sometimes it reloads the welcome screen. Sometimes it shows a coming soon poster. But every 3-4 seconds it flickers and changes to something else.
BUT! If I right-click and open settings and then select "Save", the screen will disappear for a second, reappear, and voila! It shows the poster for the currently playing movie. (Hitting "Show Now Playing" from the webremote will only change the poster to another poster, but won't show the movie poster that's currently playing.)

When it comes to running Cinema Experience within Kodi, it opens a host of other issues.

- While running the trivia portion of Cinema Experience (through Kodi/Cinema Experience), VMP will do the same flickering thing it does above. ABout every 3-4 seconds it either chooses a new poster or flickers and remains on the welcome screen. If I use the same trick I tried above (Settings, Save), the header will switch to "Now Playing" and the poster area will be blank. That usually lasts for whatever time the poster is set to, and then it will attempt to reload a poster and go back to the 3-4 second flicker.

- Any bumpers that get played after the trivia (MKV/MP4 files) will also display the "Now Playing" header, a blank poster area, a begin and end time which matches the length of the MKV/MP4 and the filename will appear where the tagline usually appears.

- Also after the trivia, I can set Cinema Experience to play movie trailers (I have it currently set to stream them). Trailers will give a similar result as above - "Now PLaying" header, blank poster area, A begin and end time which matches the length of the trailer, and instead of the tagline, the actual movie title will appear. (I know that in the previous version of VMP, it would actually show the poster for the trailer that was streaming - at least some of the time).

- When the movie begins, *sometimes* it will find the correct poster to display as "Now PLaying", but usually it only displays it for a few seconds before going back to rifling through other posters and the "Welcome" screen every 3-4 seconds.

Sorry for the long post. Has anyone used this with Cinema Experience, or am I trying to do something that this wasn't designed for? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert Clark

I've tried editing some of the theme images from the folders but I cannot get rid of the Great Dane Theater logo on the top. (There don't appear to be any other theme choices besides.

How do I get rid of the Great Dane banner on the top?


----------



## rmilyard

Robert Clark said:


> I've tried editing some of the theme images from the folders but I cannot get rid of the Great Dane Theater logo on the top. (There don't appear to be any other theme choices besides.
> 
> How do I get rid of the Great Dane banner on the top?




I believe it's in the Banners folder. Here what I changed mine too.


----------



## meyer64

I'm in the process of assembling my first prototype of the new motion sensor design and thought I'd give you all a sneak peak. 
I still have some work to do on the firmware, but this is pretty much what the final version will look like. 


The device have 2 internal relays can can be used to hardwire to your tv power button and/or your PC power button header. 
Learns IR remote codes and re transmits them to power your TV on and off for a non invasive installation.

Connects to a PC via USB for:
1. communications with the MoviePoster software (keeps the screen on when a 'now playing' poster is shown)
2. Configuration of timeouts and advanced IR config (for a few remote codes that it can't learn on its own)
3. and hopefully, it will have up-gradable firmware. 

Rough version of the config utility:


----------



## Colton

Question.

I'm running the new 1.0.1.8. (Rev. 3) Movie Poster with Kodi. I have display #1 on the big screen showing trailers. Display #2 is going to two LED 50" TVs in the lobby. My question is: What is the best way for me to start Kodi and quietly shut down display #1 (keeping display #2 active to display the posters of the movie now showing)? 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## triplejs15

Colton said:


> Question.
> 
> I'm running the new 1.0.1.8. (Rev. 3) Movie Poster with Kodi. I have display #1 on the big screen showing trailers. Display #2 is going to two LED 50" TVs in the lobby. My question is: What is the best way for me to start Kodi and quietly shut down display #1 (keeping display #2 active to display the posters of the movie now showing)?
> 
> Keep up the great work!


 
Are you using one computer to run the displays or two, and if one, is it outputting your movie content on one while showing the movie poster on the other ?


----------



## meyer64

Colton said:


> Question.
> 
> I'm running the new 1.0.1.8. (Rev. 3) Movie Poster with Kodi. I have display #1 on the big screen showing trailers. Display #2 is going to two LED 50" TVs in the lobby. My question is: What is the best way for me to start Kodi and quietly shut down display #1 (keeping display #2 active to display the posters of the movie now showing)?
> 
> Keep up the great work!


you can right click on the poster area of the display you want to close and choose "Close" from the context menu. This won't exit the entire program and will leave the other display running. When you exit and reopen Movieposter the next time, both displays will still open. There isn't currently an automated way of closing a display, but it wouldn't be too hard to add an option for doing it from the webremote, eventghost or an http request.
Let me know if any of that sounds like what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Colton

@triplejs15: All from one computer. One HDMI connects to the motherboard (this handles the big screen movies) - the other HDMI connects to a PCIe video card that is connected to a HDMI splitter and goes to two 50" LED TVs (both showing the same thing, of course).

Meyer: Thanks for the tips. I'll try them out. I would be interested in finding a more automated solution that requires little of my involvement. Such as, if I launch KODI - the main MoviePoster display quietly closes automatically. I know very little about writing a script to make that happen. Come to think about it -- I'd have to close MoviePoster (main display) first to even launch KODI (to click on the icon). Maybe closing the main display, like you suggested, is the best option.

Thanks again.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer the sensor you created looks great. One thing I can recommend is btter to let the sensor outside so people can direct it in any position of the frame the will install. because will be hard if the sensor is inside that case. when rpi ver 2 is coming out will be great to install it inside the frame and will not required computer.


----------



## meyer64

sraptor said:


> Meyer the sensor you created looks great. One thing I can recommend is btter to let the sensor outside so people can direct it in any position of the frame the will install. because will be hard if the sensor is inside that case. when rpi ver 2 is coming out will be great to install it inside the frame and will not required computer.


It wouldn't be difficult to have an option for an external PIR sensor. It will cost a little more though. I'll see if I can fit a connector in the case somewhere to allow for one to be connected if desired.


----------



## sraptor

I did mine pir but your look better, maybe I will sell my movie poster and make another one bigger with one of your pir.

Will be so nice to have raspberry pi 2 with that software and everything in the same frame. I hope you will be able to port to that card or the one intel is releasing.


----------



## harrytasker1

sraptor said:


> I did mine pir but your look better, maybe I will sell my movie poster and make another one bigger with one of your pir.
> 
> Will be so nice to have raspberry pi 2 with that software and everything in the same frame. I hope you will be able to port to that card or the one intel is releasing.


As long as there is no support for hardware decoding i think it will be difficult to have it run properly on a raspberry Pi 2.
I am building one now with a Intel Nuc Celeron, CPU is at around 80% and it peeks sometime at 100% when it's downloading and playing a trailer all at once.
With proper hardware decoding it would probably be easy to run on a RP2. For now the NUC will do for me 
Keep up the good work on the PIR. Is it going to be one which you have to assemble yourself or can we buy a prebuild?


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> As long as there is no support for hardware decoding i think it will be difficult to have it run properly on a raspberry Pi 2.
> I am building one now with a Intel Nuc Celeron, CPU is at around 80% and it peeks sometime at 100% when it's downloading and playing a trailer all at once.
> With proper hardware decoding it would probably be easy to run on a RP2. For now the NUC will do for me
> Keep up the good work on the PIR. Is it going to be one which you have to assemble yourself or can we buy a prebuild?


I have made some performance improvements that help bring the cpu usage down a lot. My dev build now runs at about 3-4 % with spikes around 20% or so every now and then. Granted, that's on a Core i5 but it is a lot better than previous builds were. Still no hardware decoding though, sorry. 

The motion sensor will be a prebuilt unit, ready for you to install. I assembled the protoype by hand with a proto board and jumper wires connecting the circuits, but I'm hoping there will be enough interest that I can justify ordering custom PCBs. they aren't really that expensive as long as I can order a large enough quantity.


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> I have made some performance improvements that help bring the cpu usage down a lot. My dev build now runs at about 3-4 % with spikes around 20% or so every now and then. Granted, that's on a Core i5 but it is a lot better than previous builds were. Still no hardware decoding though, sorry.
> 
> The motion sensor will be a prebuilt unit, ready for you to install. I assembled the protoype by hand with a proto board and jumper wires connecting the circuits, but I'm hoping there will be enough interest that I can justify ordering custom PCBs. they aren't really that expensive as long as I can order a large enough quantity.


Nice!
Any idea when you will release a new build?
Any idea how a unit would cost approx.?


----------



## sraptor

I had installed in nuc i3 and work good.


----------



## rmilyard

Any updates on PIR or software?


----------



## rmilyard

So I rebuilt my FreeNAS and HTPC over the 3 day weekend. Crazy week!


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Any updates on PIR or software?


Well, I have the prototype hardware working. I ended up adding some circuit protection and the option for an external sensor. While I was working on it, I decided that I really don't want to build too many of these things using proto boards. The assembly takes forever and the circuits were getting too complicated to build with jumper wires on such a small board. So I've been working on a PCB layout that I can have manufactured. I plan to have the layout finalized and an order placed for the first batch of boards in the next few days. 
I still ave to write a utility for installing firmware updates though.


----------



## smarcus3

I cannot get it to display the movie currently being played. It shows connected on the bottom right, but no dice. Please help. Been beating my head against the wall for 20 minutes.


----------



## meyer64

smarcus3 said:


> I cannot get it to display the movie currently being played. It shows connected on the bottom right, but no dice. Please help. Been beating my head against the wall for 20 minutes.


Which version of MoviePoster are you using? What media software version? Plex? XBMC/Kodi?


----------



## smarcus3

meyer64 said:


> Which version of MoviePoster are you using? What media software version? Plex? XBMC/Kodi?



MoviePower 1.0.1.6
XBMC Kodi 14.0

Have the connection ports as follows

IP 192.168.1.67
HTTP 8080
JSONRPC 9090
Webremote 9777


----------



## meyer64

smarcus3 said:


> MoviePower 1.0.1.6
> XBMC Kodi 14.0
> 
> Have the connection ports as follows
> 
> IP 192.168.1.67
> HTTP 8080
> JSONRPC 9090
> Webremote 9777


MoviePoster 1.0.1.6 was released long before Kodi 14 was available and isn't fully compatible. Please use MoviePoster 1.0.1.8 for compatibility with Kodi 14.


----------



## smarcus3

Works like a champ. Thanks.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Well, I have the prototype hardware working. I ended up adding some circuit protection and the option for an external sensor. While I was working on it, I decided that I really don't want to build too many of these things using proto boards. The assembly takes forever and the circuits were getting too complicated to build with jumper wires on such a small board. So I've been working on a PCB layout that I can have manufactured. I plan to have the layout finalized and an order placed for the first batch of boards in the next few days.
> I still ave to write a utility for installing firmware updates though.





WOW looking good! You are doing amazing work!


----------



## meyer64

Unfortunately, it looks like the poster download from theMovieDB.org is broken in all current releases of MoviePoster. I am implementing a fix and will post an updated build soon.


----------



## rmilyard

Really? I didn't notice yet. Been busy with honey do stuff.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like the poster download from theMovieDB.org is broken in all current releases of MoviePoster. I am implementing a fix and will post an updated build soon.



So something change at the source then?


----------



## meyer64

Yeah, the base url for the images changed and I didn't handle that in my code. I've now implemented retrieving the base url dynamically, so it shouldn't be an issue in the future. Just need to tie up a few other loose ends and I'll post a new build.


----------



## harrytasker1

My MoviePoster frame is almost ready, will post some pics when i am done.
Anyway when i started testing today i noticed sometimes a poster gets stuck it, it doesn't continue.
It's always a poster with a video. They used to work fine before (i mean last week) and now the poster shows but the video screen stays black, no video playing.
When i use the remote.html i can skip to the next poster though.
Any idea what goes wrong?


----------



## djlf

will mediabrowser plugin be in next update?? please say YES!!


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> My MoviePoster frame is almost ready, will post some pics when i am done.
> Anyway when i started testing today i noticed sometimes a poster gets stuck it, it doesn't continue.
> It's always a poster with a video. They used to work fine before (i mean last week) and now the poster shows but the video screen stays black, no video playing.
> When i use the remote.html i can skip to the next poster though.
> Any idea what goes wrong?


Not off hand. Can you send me a log file?


----------



## fibertech

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wdev2v3oslfhuy5/AACm7RBaZLuXRV2fvK23J7bva

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/y65tivqpors5000/AAA-IkuuqQYmpnRM99QlFanTa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bjusbva1qzcdtob/AADAtA2WDr6NOG263MOBET9Ba


I can't get these pics to show up in here. I will just add the links until I figure this out.


----------



## smarcus3

meyer64 said:


> Yeah, the base url for the images changed and I didn't handle that in my code. I've now implemented retrieving the base url dynamically, so it shouldn't be an issue in the future. Just need to tie up a few other loose ends and I'll post a new build.


Looking forward to the fix. However, great software. Love it. 

I am a programmer myself and reasons like this is why I hate grabbing data from websites which you don't own. Anytime they change structures, URLs, etc. it breaks your code.


----------



## MarsRup

Played around a few days ago and got it working on my spare 19" LCD monitor.









Installed in my in-progress basement.









Thanks for putting the app out there for us!


----------



## me23

Hey meyer, finally got around to installing the .8 alpha and I cant figure out how to set the xbmc settings. Under connection options there is just a blank box and checkboxes for webremote, show connection status and enable log. .7 preview showed xbmc settings like ip address, etc., but I don't see anything for this.


----------



## MarsRup

me23 said:


> Hey meyer, finally got around to installing the .8 alpha and I cant figure out how to set the xbmc settings. Under connection options there is just a blank box and checkboxes for webremote, show connection status and enable log. .7 preview showed xbmc settings like ip address, etc., but I don't see anything for this.


I had the same thing. Thought maybe it was just me.


----------



## meyer64

It seems that on some systems, Windows is blocking the import of the plugins because they are copied form a network location. Take a look at the post below for a possible solution. I'm expecting to have a proper installer done for the next release so things like this shouldn't be an issue anymore. 



bigbearh said:


> I managed to fix the issue it seems that I needed to unblock all the plex plugin .dll files, because they were copied from a network location
> 
> 
> 
> I now get the option of Plex Settings
> 
> 
> 
> The Showing now poster popped up great so I will give it a test see how we go.


----------



## rmilyard

So any updates on the fix for downloads yet?


----------



## me23

meyer64 said:


> It seems that on some systems, Windows is blocking the import of the plugins because they are copied form a network location. Take a look at the post below for a possible solution. I'm expecting to have a proper installer done for the next release so things like this shouldn't be an issue anymore.


Yep, that was it. Thanks Meyer.


----------



## MarsRup

me23 said:


> Yep, that was it. Thanks Meyer.


That fixed the missing IP config window for me too. Thanks.


----------



## gjviii

Still planning on a mediabrowser release?


thanks


----------



## harrytasker1

Finally hooked up my MoviePoster frame!
Looks nice, will post some photo's later.
I have a question, once again.
I made some custom posters, but when i activate them through the remote, they show up nicely, but they also show the folder location of the image at the bottom of the screen!
Is there a way to turn it off?
Is it also possible to put up a trailer into the custom folder? Tried it but it didn't work.
So if i want to make a custom poster, say from my own cinema with a trailer, i have to put it in the cache/movies folder?

One last question... Would it be possible to change the settings from within the Remote?
Thnx again!


----------



## dth122

I know I'm really late for this comment, but some people were experiencing issues with burn-in for the banners. I think it would be great to have the ability to customize the banners based on what poster is being shown. In my case, I don't have MP linked up with any media player so I would like to be able to flag movies that I own already to be displayed with the "Now Playing" banner, and other movies to show up as "Coming Soon". Or something similar... some way to rotate the banners will add interest and eliminate the burn-in concern.
- Dave


----------



## the_abbot

I am using a Dune media player as the centerpiece of my theater setup. So no plex or xbmc. I guess I would have to use the application in standalone mode and have the app cycle through local movie posters. :/
Is there a way to control this app via Roomie?


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> I know I'm really late for this comment, but some people were experiencing issues with burn-in for the banners. I think it would be great to have the ability to customize the banners based on what poster is being shown. In my case, I don't have MP linked up with any media player so I would like to be able to flag movies that I own already to be displayed with the "Now Playing" banner, and other movies to show up as "Coming Soon". Or something similar... some way to rotate the banners will add interest and eliminate the burn-in concern.
> - Dave


I've added support in my dev build for specifying a user defined banner on a poster by poster basis. For now it would require you to manually edit the xml in the .nfo file. Not too hard, but requires a little bit of work on your part. In the future I hope to build an editor as part of the web remote to make that sort of thing more user friendly. 

I've also added an option for the theater 'welcome' banner to cycle with the "Now Playing" and "Coming Soon" posters. They just alternate every 10 seconds or so. 

Those two options should help anyone who is having burn in issues. 

I'm almost finished with all the fixes and improvements i wanted to get in for this release and it should be ready in the next couple days.


----------



## meyer64

the_abbot said:


> I am using a Dune media player as the centerpiece of my theater setup. So no plex or xbmc. I guess I would have to use the application in standalone mode and have the app cycle through local movie posters. :/
> Is there a way to control this app via Roomie?


MoviePoster uses http requests for commands from the webremote. Depending on what you're trying to do, you might be able to use those same requests for control via Roomie. I don't have it all documented, but shoot me a PM describing the type of control you'd like to accomplish and I can let you know if the http requests would support that from another application.


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> Finally hooked up my MoviePoster frame!
> Looks nice, will post some photo's later.
> I have a question, once again.
> I made some custom posters, but when i activate them through the remote, they show up nicely, but they also show the folder location of the image at the bottom of the screen!
> Is there a way to turn it off?


the file path text will be turned off in the next release. thanks for the feedback.


> Is it also possible to put up a trailer into the custom folder? Tried it but it didn't work.
> So if i want to make a custom poster, say from my own cinema with a trailer, i have to put it in the cache/movies folder?


Yes, as of right now, If you want a trailer to play over your custom poster, it will need to be in the cache folder, with an associated .nfo file in the same format as the other cached posters. You should be able to just make up a fake ID and use an existing file as a template. 


> One last question... Would it be possible to change the settings from within the Remote?
> Thnx again!


I'm already working on adding a settings page to the webremote. It likely wont support changing all settings by the next release though. Let me know which settings you'd like to be able change from the remote and i'll do my best to get those done first.


----------



## meyer64

Good news everyone. I was fiddling with the MediaBrowser3 plugin tonight and its now working again and will be included in the next release. (although not thoroughly tested)


----------



## the_abbot

To those of you who have made lcdtv picture frames, how did you mount/hang it on the wall after putting the screen in a frame?


----------



## Tedd

the_abbot said:


> To those of you who have made lcdtv picture frames, how did you mount/hang it on the wall after putting the screen in a frame?


I plan to use a metal cleat from Home Depot.


----------



## smarcus3

Tedd said:


> I plan to use a metal cleat from Home Depot.


Toggle bolts or Mollys would also be appropriate depending on the weight of course.


----------



## Tedd

That cleat is rated for 200 pounds and it shouldn't be difficult to hit two studs with it.


----------



## the_abbot

Tedd said:


> I plan to use a metal cleat from Home Depot.


 Ahhhh I see. How difficult was it to strip down the tv and get to the LCD panel?


----------



## smarcus3

the_abbot said:


> Ahhhh I see. How difficult was it to strip down the tv and get to the LCD panel?


I'd imagine they just took of the TVs bases. I don't think you want to be messing removing the TV's housing.


----------



## the_abbot

smarcus3 said:


> I'd imagine they just took of the TVs bases. I don't think you want to be messing removing the TV's housing.


 True. I plan on picking up a tv off of CL this weekend to do this. How are you guys getting the tv to stay inside of the picture frame?


----------



## smarcus3

the_abbot said:


> True. I plan on picking up a tv off of CL this weekend to do this. How are you guys getting the tv to stay inside of the picture frame?


I'd bolt the TV to the back of the custom frame using the VESA patern of the TV. I would be using a frame I built that has a sturdy back such as 1/2" MDF to be able to easily support the weight. I haven't done this yet but will be doing so when I move.


----------



## Tedd

My plan is to encase a hdtv (less base) along the lines of bluer101's project. 


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...es/1784465-look-what-black-friday-got-me.html


----------



## the_abbot

I am kind of envisioning what you are planning to do. I wish someone would have posted pics of the process of creating one of these frames


----------



## the_abbot

Tedd said:


> My plan is to encase a hdtv (less base) along the lines of bluer101's project.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...es/1784465-look-what-black-friday-got-me.html


 Thank you so much!


----------



## the_abbot

@meyer64 how did you construct your frame?


----------



## harrytasker1

*Movie Poster Build*

So here is my build. Not completely finished, have to do some tweaking to the frame.
Everything build into a MDF frame. It's a LG 28" LCD Full HD Monitor i had leftover.
What i noticed is that it gets pretty hot if you put it in an enclosure so i would advise people to have loads of ventilation in the frame!
Leave some space between the wall and the frame so heat goes away easily (backplate is also full of holes).
I used an Intel NUC and put connectors for the network and USB to the outside for easy access.
I also put a set of speakers outside, the are attached to the back of the frontframe with some double sided tape!


   



P.s. I see MoviePoster 2.0.0.0 is almost there....  Site is also really slow... Any idea when u gonna put up the download link? Thanks!


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> I'm already working on adding a settings page to the webremote. It likely wont support changing all settings by the next release though. Let me know which settings you'd like to be able change from the remote and i'll do my best to get those done first.


I would like to have the setting for the different genres in the webremote and a button to shut down the PC to start with!


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> I would like to have the setting for the different genres in the webremote and a button to shut down the PC to start with!


I'll see what i can do about getting the genre settings done real quick. that isn't one that I've started yet, but shouldn't be too hard. 
You can already shutdown / restart the pc from the web remote. There are buttons on the info/about page. I put them there to make it harder to hit by mistake.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, I tried your lastest version, and when I play a trailer it is coming in landscape and not portrait. How I can make it work right?
I have only one display

Thanks


----------



## rmilyard

How is the new build coming along?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> How is the new build coming along?


I'm planning on packaging up the latest build and post it this weekend, possibly tonight.


----------



## meyer64

I'm working on a couple features that didn't quite make it into the 2.0 release, but thought some of you might be interested to know whats coming... eventually. One such feature is the ability to display web content, like live ESPN game data:


----------



## the_abbot

Sweet! Has version 2.0 been released?


----------



## 0raid

First i will like to thank you for this amazing app that you have develop! its a really great feature for Home Cinema!

i have build a 24' IPS monitor as movie poster ! , i will upload photos tomorrow , everybody who is coming in my home cinema is focus on this!  so thank you again! , i am looking forward for the new version!

also , such my job is hosting web sites (i have my own company) i will love to host your movie poster app website for free (forever)!

Thank you very much!

George


----------



## meyer64

Hot off the presses, MoviePoster 2.0 is now available for download at http://movieposterapp.com/
or Direct Link


As always, please report any problems you come across.


----------



## harrytasker1

First of all, thanks for this nice update!
Looks really good and has some nice updates!
Love that you can control the settings now remotely!
Also CPU usage went down a lot!
I also like you can select the background now and the banner!
Would be nice though to be able to also set the other backgrounds and banners from within the program. I have to manually copy them to the folders now.
Not big of a deal, but would be nice!
I have found some things not working properly for me though:
1) The trailers, they all look squashed, before they worked fine.
_*UPDATE:* I think i figured this out. My windows is setup in portrait already so it is at 1920x1080 (rotated to 270 degrees).
When MoviePoster is started (settings at 1080x1920/portrait) everything looks fine except for the video.
So what i did is changed the desktop resolution back to 1920x1080 landscape and did the settings within MoviePoster. Now videos are fine. The only problem is now that when i return to the desktop, it's still in landscape so a bit hard to control. In the old version i didn't have this problem, so something must have changed._
2) Sometimes when i startup, it still opens up 2 instances of the MoviePoster program.
3) When i click on the icon on the desktop, it starts reinstalling the MoviePoster program! I think the link in Sortcut is not right.
When i click on the MoviePoster.exe from the folder it's working fine.
4) When i setup the dimensions of the screen to 1080x1920 it changes after a reboot to: 1094x1934
That's it for now.
Keep up the good work on this lovely program


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> First of all, thanks for this nice update!
> Looks really good and has some nice updates!
> Love that you can control the settings now remotely!
> Also CPU usage went down a lot!
> I also like you can select the background now and the banner!
> Would be nice though to be able to also set the other backgrounds and banners from within the program. I have to manually copy them to the folders now.
> Not big of a deal, but would be nice!
> I have found some things not working properly for me though:
> 1) The trailers, they all look squashed, before they worked fine.
> _*UPDATE:* I think i figured this out. My windows is setup in portrait already so it is at 1920x1080 (rotated to 270 degrees).
> When MoviePoster is started (settings at 1080x1920/portrait) everything looks fine except for the video.
> So what i did is changed the desktop resolution back to 1920x1080 landscape and did the settings within MoviePoster. Now videos are fine. The only problem is now that when i return to the desktop, it's still in landscape so a bit hard to control. In the old version i didn't have this problem, so something must have changed._
> 2) Sometimes when i startup, it still opens up 2 instances of the MoviePoster program.
> 3) When i click on the icon on the desktop, it starts reinstalling the MoviePoster program! I think the link in Sortcut is not right.
> When i click on the MoviePoster.exe from the folder it's working fine.
> 4) When i setup the dimensions of the screen to 1080x1920 it changes after a reboot to: 1094x1934
> That's it for now.
> Keep up the good work on this lovely program


I thought for sure that I fixed that rotation glitch. 

Yes, a lot has changed internally. I'll look into the other problems as well. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> I thought for sure that I fixed that rotation glitch.
> 
> Yes, a lot has changed internally. I'll look into the other problems as well. thanks for the feedback.



At the moment NO rotation on desktop and 90 degree rotation in MoviePoster app, then it works fine.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I thought for sure that I fixed that rotation glitch.
> 
> Yes, a lot has changed internally. I'll look into the other problems as well. thanks for the feedback.




Guessing should wait till you fix it before downloading?


----------



## jeffbab

Any way you could upload it to some sort of file sharing site or dropbox, etc? Your hosting company seems to have upgraded your server with vic20s or something. lol.


Does this version have mediabrowser support?


Thanks for the great software.


edit: OK, I finally got the page to load and see the file is at mediafire so should be ok now.


----------



## jeffbab

What should I be putting in the mediabrowser plugin area under deviceidtowatch and apikey?


Thanks


----------



## loma

*Mb3*

@Meyer

Trying to connect to MB3
Have set the following:
Server IP address
server port
Device Name: MB-Classic
apikey for MB-Classic

However playing movie MP shows "No Connection"

Any suggestions?


----------



## jeffbab

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> Trying to connect to MB3
> Have set the following:
> Server IP address
> server port
> Device Name: MB-Classic
> apikey for MB-Classic
> 
> However playing movie MP shows "No Connection"
> 
> Any suggestions?


I think I figured out for apikey, there is a string of characters you have to get from the mediabrowser server. You log in to the server and go to advanced, then to security. and there you find the apikey of the client you want to sync with it. I still don't know what goes in the device name though.


Also, another issue I am having is that the trailers don't play (black box pops up) and any motionposters I had in video formats like mov or flv won't play anymore either.


I kept the old version of movieposter installed and I see they no longer work in it either, so whatever was installed in the new version also broke the old version.


----------



## meyer64

You're exactly right about the mediabrowser api key. The device Id is the Id or name of the playback device as mb server sees it. Sorry for the lack of documentation. I'll get some written up soon. I'm not sure what would have broken your trailer playback though. The mplayer exe and dll are local to the movieposter folder. I'll see if I can replicate the problem. Otherwise feel free to send me a log. They are now in your documents folder under movieposter /logs.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> You're exactly right about the mediabrowser api key. The device Id is the Id or name of the playback device as mb server sees it. Sorry for the lack of documentation. I'll get some written up soon. I'm not sure what would have broken your trailer playback though. The mplayer exe and dll are local to the movieposter folder. I'll see if I can replicate the problem. Otherwise feel free to send me a log. They are now in your documents folder under movieposter /logs.


Was this also responding to my post? I think I have set it up correctly but there is no connection.

Reviewed and tried using names as seen in MB Server. Now works but still shows "No Connection" with the poster of the movie playing.


----------



## jeffbab

I got mine working. For the Device name mine ended up looking like OWNER-PC/Owner


This works great. Shows start time and end time of the movie as well. I think it still says no connection in the bottom right corner even though it is obviously connected. I'm just going to turn off the "show connection status" option.


Great job on the update!


----------



## loma

@Meyer

Is it possible to add the ability to change the active plugin in the remote, e.g. from Kodi to MB3?

I have tested with Kodi and so far works well. In music the posters now change with the song.

With MB3 the now playing movie poster shows but the "No Connection" remains unchanged.

Have you included for music in MB3? No poster shows when playing music in MB3 as in Kodi.

Thanks for the improvements. Will play with it more.


----------



## perpetual98

Oh my word, how am I just noticing this thread now?

If this would work on an RPi2 with Windows 10..... Awesome!


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> At the moment NO rotation on desktop and 90 degree rotation in MoviePoster app, then it works fine.


it turns out the rotation glitch you are experiencing is due to me updating the included mplayer version. I'll be reverting back to the previous version of mplayer.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> it turns out the rotation glitch you are experiencing is due to me updating the included mplayer version. I'll be reverting back to the previous version of mplayer.




Updated version out there for DL?


----------



## rmwilson

had some ideas for an up coming release!!!! 

- I have friends over every Friday night and have the movie poster board on a separate machine powering a separate display - invariably every week people are like "OH I want to see that one!!" when they see a movie of interest ... the problem is remembering who wants to see what ... 

A cool add on would be that people can opt in or reserve a move they want to see and when and it matches which friends come over for what movie... or alternatively we as hosts set dates and then define movies on certain dates and friends can sign up ! It could almost be a personal theater app .. ( have my friends download it and only see my updates) have other theater owners have their friends have their own app for that friends theater they want to see movies at! 

thoughts?


----------



## loma

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> Is it possible to add the ability to change the active plugin in the remote, e.g. from Kodi to MB3?
> 
> I have tested with Kodi and so far works well. In music the posters now change with the song.
> 
> With MB3 the now playing movie poster shows but the "No Connection" remains unchanged.
> 
> Have you included for music in MB3? No poster shows when playing music in MB3 as in Kodi.
> 
> Thanks for the improvements. Will play with it more.


 @Meyer
Any response?


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> Is it possible to add the ability to change the active plugin in the remote, e.g. from Kodi to MB3?


Working on it..... .. give me a couple days. 
At this point the setting pages for each plugin are generated dynamically. This should accommodate any future plugins as well without any code changes to the main program. I still need to get the scripts and webserver side code done to implement saving changes though.




> I have tested with Kodi and so far works well. In music the posters now change with the song.
> 
> With MB3 the now playing movie poster shows but the "No Connection" remains unchanged.
> 
> Have you included for music in MB3? No poster shows when playing music in MB3 as in Kodi.
> 
> Thanks for the improvements. Will play with it more.


 At this point the MB3 plugin supports movie information only. I'll likely add music support at a later time.


----------



## meyer64

rmwilson said:


> had some ideas for an up coming release!!!!
> 
> - I have friends over every Friday night and have the movie poster board on a separate machine powering a separate display - invariably every week people are like "OH I want to see that one!!" when they see a movie of interest ... the problem is remembering who wants to see what ...
> 
> A cool add on would be that people can opt in or reserve a move they want to see and when and it matches which friends come over for what movie... or alternatively we as hosts set dates and then define movies on certain dates and friends can sign up ! It could almost be a personal theater app .. ( have my friends download it and only see my updates) have other theater owners have their friends have their own app for that friends theater they want to see movies at!
> 
> thoughts?


Interesting ideas. I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Updated version out there for DL?


I'm trying to sneak in a few more refinements before I post a new link. Expect it by the end of the week for sure though.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Working on it..... .. give me a couple days.
> At this point the setting pages for each plugin are generated dynamically. This should accommodate any future plugins as well without any code changes to the main program. I still need to get the scripts and webserver side code done to implement saving changes though.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point the MB3 plugin supports movie information only. I'll likely add music support at a later time.


Thanks. Looking great.


----------



## Colton

Meyer --

Downloaded 2.0 and tried to register, but it said Maximum Registrations Have Been Exceeded. I only use it for my theater on one computer. Is this because I register every time I install a newer version?

Nevermind ... imported my registration and all is good.

- Colton


----------



## markrubin

quick question:

I want to download this but the direct link does not work: is it safe to download from the link on the site?

I am concerned about adware/ malware

tia


----------



## meyer64

markrubin said:


> quick question:
> 
> I want to download this but the direct link does not work: is it safe to download from the link on the site?
> 
> I am concerned about adware/ malware
> 
> tia


Yes the download is safe and contains no malware. 
Which link are you having trouble with? I just updated the link in the first post to the new 2.0 download.


----------



## markrubin

^^^

Thanks: I tried the earlier version: I will try it again for 2.0

Nice looking program


----------



## loma

@Meyer

When starting MP a black screen with "Coming Soon" flashes and then goes to the "Welcome" screen. How can I remove the flash "Coming Soon"?


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> When starting MP a black screen with "Coming Soon" flashes and then goes to the "Welcome" screen. How can I remove the flash "Coming Soon"?


Thats just from the UI initializing. I'll see if maybe i can hide it until its fully ready or something.


----------



## meyer64

My first batch of PCBs for the motion sensors came in today. I should have my first fully assembled unit done in the next day or two. 

They turned out pretty good:


----------



## LowTech1

Ok,I'm missing something here.. Are these posters you put on a wall that change poster pics like an active billboard you see on the highway? And what do you use to accomplish this? I'm not understanding the concept here.


----------



## the_abbot

meyer64 said:


> My first batch of PCBs for the motion sensors came in today. I should have my first fully assembled unit done in the next day or two.
> 
> They turned out pretty good:


 @meyer64 will you be selling sensors? If so, I want one!


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Thats just from the UI initializing. I'll see if maybe i can hide it until its fully ready or something.


Thanks. Maybe a startup user customizable screen.


----------



## Barrettmr

LowTech1 said:


> Ok,I'm missing something here.. Are these posters you put on a wall that change poster pics like an active billboard you see on the highway? And what do you use to accomplish this? I'm not understanding the concept here.


Yes - that's how I would say it - way more cool than a paper poster  I only have interest for coming soon and now playing features but the trailers and other features seem cool depending on your theater set up and what you want from it!


----------



## Al Sherwood

the_abbot said:


> @meyer64 will you be selling sensors? If so, I want one!



+1 me too!


----------



## Robert Clark

I get freezes on 2.0 when a trailer starts to play. If I turn off trailers it works fine. Going back to 1.6...


----------



## meyer64

Robert Clark said:


> I get freezes on 2.0 when a trailer starts to play. If I turn off trailers it works fine. Going back to 1.6...


Care to elaborate a bit? What happens that indicates that something is frozen? I'd be interested to see a log file as well. thanks.


----------



## JamesVG81

So have a little issue here. Trying to run dual displays for this off of my HTPC. One display is my projector and the other is a 22inch monitor that the program is displayed on. It works fine till I open a movie in Kodi. It want's to open another instance of it's self or move it's self to the projector. I haven't figured out how to keep this from happening. If I run Movieposter on a separate computer and link it to my HTPC it works with no issues. Just when I try to run it on the same computer I'm trying to run Kodi on also . Thanks for any input any one has on this.


----------



## Robert Clark

Well I get a black square where the trailer would play. The slides never advance past that. Where do I find the log?


----------



## meyer64

Robert Clark said:


> Well I get a black square where the trailer would play. The slides never advance past that. Where do I find the log?


on 2.0 the logs are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs.

I have discovered that trailer streaming is broken, probably in all the past releases also. They play just fine after they are downloaded and saved to the cache though. That could be why you are seeing the black box pop up. If you let the program run for a while and save the trailers, it will probably be just fine. 
I am working on a fix for the trailer streaming.


----------



## rmilyard

Any updates? Also I haven't been able to download 2.0 getting error.


----------



## samcat

Meyer,


Love your software. Been using it on a 50" screen just outside my recently finished theater for a couple months now. It works and looks fantastic!
Can you tell me how I can donate and also get a registration code? Maybe put a little something on the first post to let everyone know how to do it...


Thanks!


----------



## rmilyard

Getting error when try to download:


*File Blocked for Violation.*

The file you requested has been blocked for a violation of our Terms of Service. 

Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


----------



## impmonkey

rmilyard said:


> Getting error when try to download:
> 
> 
> *File Blocked for Violation.*
> 
> The file you requested has been blocked for a violation of our Terms of Service.
> 
> Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


http://www.mediafire.com/download/17ma3a4tvz6rcnb/MoviePoster+2.0+Setup.msi

The link on the site still works.


----------



## meyer64

Could it be a browser issue? I don't see any error message either.. Tested it on multiple devices.


----------



## MarsRup

rmilyard said:


> Getting error when try to download:
> 
> 
> *File Blocked for Violation.*
> 
> The file you requested has been blocked for a violation of our Terms of Service.
> 
> Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


For what it's worth, I get the same error using the direct link on the first page of this thread. Going to the Movie Poster App site and downloading there works fine.


----------



## rmilyard

I after about 30 tries I got it.


So issues I see is the trailer playback doesn't look right. Think I saw something about that but need to read.


And the cache in the webremote doesn't load. Tried IE and Chrome.


Also not sure if you got the timing for Trivia working yet, Seeing some still playing out of order or not playing the q and the a slide.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> I after about 30 tries I got it.
> 
> 
> So issues I see is the trailer playback doesn't look right. Think I saw something about that but need to read.


Yes, I updated the included version of mplayer, which caused some problems. you can replace it with the version forma previous release to fix the issue if you want. It will be fixed in the next release though. 



> And the cache in the webremote doesn't load. Tried IE and Chrome.


 not sure about this one. does the page not load at all, or are you just not seeing the available posters. There are known issues using IE. So chrome would be the recommended browser to use. Safari also works on Apple devices. 



> Also not sure if you got the timing for Trivia working yet, Seeing some still playing out of order or not playing the q and the a slide.


I have reworked some of the trivia timing. can you send me some examples of slides that are showing out of order? it should show, question, clue, then answer, as long as the files are named appropriately.


----------



## meyer64

samcat said:


> Meyer,
> 
> 
> Love your software. Been using it on a 50" screen just outside my recently finished theater for a couple months now. It works and looks fantastic!
> Can you tell me how I can donate and also get a registration code? Maybe put a little something on the first post to let everyone know how to do it...
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Glad you like it! i'd love to see pics of your installation. 

donations can be made using paypal. there are links on the website http://movieposterapp.com or on the about page in the app. Registration codes get sent out as soon an I can after I get the notice from paypal.


----------



## riddlescott

I got to say this little app is gotta be the best idea I’ve seen on AVS for my HT to date. The app site is back up and you can download v2.0 now. I will be donating just as soon as I get a PC ready, the software loaded and a TV for it. 


Here is my question. What TV should I get that has the best picture quality with a wide viewing angle? I’m looking for a 40” HD 1080 tv to buy and use in portrait as my movie poster display as well as horizontal as a TV from time to time. I know there are rotating mounts as well. Any recommendations?


----------



## rmilyard

Installed 2.0 and messing around. The dim doesn't seem to work watching tv shows in kodi. Works for movies.


----------



## the_abbot

riddlescott said:


> Here is my question. What TV should I get that has the best picture quality with a wide viewing angle? I’m looking for a 40” HD 1080 tv to buy and use in portrait as my movie poster display as well as horizontal as a TV from time to time. I know there are rotating mounts as well. Any recommendations?


I just went out and snagged a 32" LED from craigslist for $80. Nothing special or expensive. Just a 1080p tv that works.


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> Installed 2.0 and messing around. The dim doesn't seem to work watching tv shows in kodi. Works for movies.



Any ideas why not working?


----------



## Tedd

meyer64, is the poster window a fixed area or resolution? And can I pull posters from an internal database
collection I have built up? And can the same be done for the top and bottom windows? 


I have a 1300+ (and growing) 1080x1600 digital movie poster collection, and am wondering if I could avoid 
scaling and using outside sources. 


I also have a 12 poster hdtv "accessment" folder, if anyone wants these. They are native resolution for a 1080P 
hdtv and they look pretty darn sharp on my 4 year old Samsung. Give me a personal message if anyone is interested. 
Stick them on a usb jump drive. They are in a 27x40" poster format to reflect a standard movie poster and they view 
at 20x27" on my 40" Samsung. I'd also be interested in hearing what size, and about their visual quality on larger 
hdtvs, if anyone would give them a try.


----------



## meyer64

Tedd said:


> meyer64, is the poster window a fixed area or resolution? And can I pull posters from an internal database
> collection I have built up? And can the same be done for the top and bottom windows?
> 
> 
> I have a 1300+ (and growing) 1080x1600 digital movie poster collection, and am wondering if I could avoid
> scaling and using outside sources.
> 
> 
> I also have a 12 poster hdtv "accessment" folder, if anyone wants these. They are native resolution for a 1080P
> hdtv and they look pretty darn sharp on my 4 year old Samsung. Give me a personal message if anyone is interested.
> Stick them on a usb jump drive. They are in a 27x40" poster format to reflect a standard movie poster and they view
> at 20x27" on my 40" Samsung. I'd also be interested in hearing what size, and about their visual quality on larger
> hdtvs, if anyone would give them a try.


The poster area in portrait mode is designed for posters at 1500 x 1000 pixels as thats the native res of the files it gets from themoviedb.org. They are scaled to whatever resolution display you are running, maintaining the aspect ratio. so your files should work just fine. I am playing with the idea of allowing full screen posters, but I havent finished it yet. The top an bottom areas are fixed. 

You can point movieposter to use a folder of images using the 'custom posters' feature. it will just display the files in the specified folder at random. but you wont get any of the metadata, like mpaa ratings, studio, or rottentomatoes scores.


----------



## Tedd

Thank you for the clarifying those points for me.


----------



## samcat

meyer64 said:


> Glad you like it! i'd love to see pics of your installation.
> 
> donations can be made using paypal. there are links on the website http://movieposterapp.com or on the about page in the app. Registration codes get sent out as soon an I can after I get the notice from paypal.


 

Here are two pictures of my installation. Originally I had 2 light boxes in place but when I found the Movie Poster App software I removed the left one and bought the TV on a Christmas sale. It’s a Proscan TV mounted to the wall via a very low profile TV mount that was screwed into the vesa mount on the TV 90 degrees. The left side is the top of the TV. I made a small frame the same profile as the top of the TV and the wall and covered it with black fabric. It’s wedged in between the wall and TV and held in place with industrial strength Velcro. It gives the TV a full square box look.
The TV is about 40 feet from the pc so I used a cat5 vga extender by Sewell to extend the audio and video.
Samcat


----------



## meyer64

samcat said:


> Here are two pictures of my installation. Originally I had 2 light boxes in place but when I found the Movie Poster App software I removed the left one and bought the TV on a Christmas sale. It’s a Proscan TV mounted to the wall via a very low profile TV mount that was screwed into the vesa mount on the TV 90 degrees. The left side is the bottom ofthe TV. I made a small frame the same profile as the bottom of the TV and the wall and covered it with black fabric. It’s wedged in between the wall and TV and held in place with industrial strength Velcro. It gives the TV a full square box look.
> The TV is about 40 feet from the pc so I used a cat5 vga extender by Sewell to extend the audio and video.
> Samcat


Looks great! Very clean install.


----------



## the_abbot

Will we be seeing a new release this week?


----------



## loma

*Motionposters*

@Meyer

Tried playing motionposters version 2.0. The poster shows only half in a different aspect ratio. Any adjustments I can make?


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @Meyer
> 
> Tried playing motionposters version 2.0. The poster shows only half in a different aspect ratio. Any adjustments I can make?


if is a motionposter in a video file format like mp4, its likely a problem with the new mplayer version. if you really want to mess around with it, you can copy the mplayer folder from one of the previous versions to the new install.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> if is a motionposter in a video file format like mp4, its likely a problem with the new mplayer version. if you really want to mess around with it, you can copy the mplayer folder from one of the previous versions to the new install.


Thanks. That fixed it.


----------



## harrytasker1

Site has been down for a couple of days? Are you moving hosting?


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> Site has been down for a couple of days? Are you moving hosting?


Well, I wasn't planning on moving to a new host. But the reliability of my current one is getting worse all the time. So as of today, I guess I am working on switching to a new hosting provider. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## sraptor

*new intel stick*

meyer how will work this stick with your software?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-J0qA1hdqqSNH0jbifdWvxoC0Fjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ConradC

sraptor said:


> meyer how will work this stick with your software?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-J0qA1hdqqSNH0jbifdWvxoC0Fjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


It would work just like any other computer using MoviePoster. The only difference would be the size and power requirements (powered by usb). Oh and maybe the network connection type since this is WiFi only.


----------



## Barrettmr

Just downloaded and tried this new version, been waiting for integration with MediaBrowser3 and its looking good! Quick question - when I quickly tested it tonight (only spent a few minutes on it) the MB3 integration worked great when I started a film but the image was not the movie poster but rather the box art with treatments from MB3, do I need to add a real poster image in the movies folders or should the app grab a poster from online?


----------



## meyer64

Barrettmr said:


> Just downloaded and tried this new version, been waiting for integration with MediaBrowser3 and its looking good! Quick question - when I quickly tested it tonight (only spent a few minutes on it) the MB3 integration worked great when I started a film but the image was not the movie poster but rather the box art with treatments from MB3, do I need to add a real poster image in the movies folders or should the app grab a poster from online?


It uses the mediabrowser art as a fallback if for whatever reason it cant find the poster online or in the cache. The MB3 integration is pretty new, so theres always the possibility that its falling back to the mb3 art, even when it shouldn't. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> Site has been down for a couple of days? Are you moving hosting?


The website is now at a new host. It should be available in the next day or so as DNS gets updated.


----------



## the_abbot

meyer64 said:


> The website is now at a new host. It should be available in the next day or so as DNS gets updated.


Sweet. Will there be a version 2.1 uploaded in the near future?


----------



## meyer64

the_abbot said:


> Sweet. Will there be a version 2.1 uploaded in the near future?


Yes, a new version is nearly ready. I just need to test a bit more. It includes several bug fixes. along with the following enhancements:
Ability to configure/enable/disable plugins using the web remote.
Ability to select trivia to be displayed from a list of available folders (Trivia Library).
Fix for trailer streaming. 
Ability to display a webpage as a poster (Experimental, works really well for showing live game scores from ESPN)


----------



## agent62

*problems with 2.0*

i am a registered user. had no issues with 1.7. but with 2.0 it opened and carried over my registration then crashed. now it will not open.

here's the event log:

Faulting application name: MoviePoster.exe, version: 2.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5504eb33
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.3.9600.17278, time stamp: 0x53eeb460
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x00012f71
Faulting process id: 0xec8
Faulting application start time: 0x01d076ddb6566879
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\MoviePoster.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: f48ada5b-e2d0-11e4-83f3-c89cdcd2c866
Faulting package full name: 

i tried .net repair to no avail.

thanks for your help.


----------



## meyer64

agent62 said:


> i am a registered user. had no issues with 1.7. but with 2.0 it opened and carried over my registration then crashed. now it will not open.
> 
> here's the event log:
> 
> Faulting application name: MoviePoster.exe, version: 2.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5504eb33
> Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.3.9600.17278, time stamp: 0x53eeb460
> Exception code: 0xe0434352
> Fault offset: 0x00012f71
> Faulting process id: 0xec8
> Faulting application start time: 0x01d076ddb6566879
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\MoviePoster.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\KERNELBASE.dll
> Report Id: f48ada5b-e2d0-11e4-83f3-c89cdcd2c866
> Faulting package full name:
> 
> i tried .net repair to no avail.
> 
> thanks for your help.


Which OS are you using? 

Does the same error occur if you try running it under another user account?


----------



## agent62

windows 8.1 - Ive only tried with my main administrator account


----------



## agent62

agent62 said:


> windows 8.1 - Ive only tried with my main administrator account


Hey Meyer,

yes it did install and run fine from another account.
what can i do to get it running on my main account?

thanks alot


----------



## meyer64

agent62 said:


> Hey Meyer,
> 
> yes it did install and run fine from another account.
> what can i do to get it running on my main account?
> 
> thanks alot


I suspect something got corrupted in the settings somehow. You can delete all current settings by removing the MoviePoster folder from the AppData\Local folder. example: C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster 

Appdata is hidden so you'll have to turn on view hidden files. 

That will wipe out any settings that could be causing the problem. The files will be regenerated the next time you run the program from that user account.


----------



## agent62

meyer64 said:


> I suspect something got corrupted in the settings somehow. You can delete all current settings by removing the MoviePoster folder from the AppData\Local folder. example: C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster
> 
> Appdata is hidden so you'll have to turn on view hidden files.
> 
> That will wipe out any settings that could be causing the problem. The files will be regenerated the next time you run the program from that user account.


meyer,

deleted local appdata folder. opened fine, maximized fine, select settings then it crashed.

here is the last log:

- 
- 


1000 

2 

100 

0x80000000000000 



3285056 

Application 

TheHutTheater 






- 
MoviePoster.exe 

2.0.0.0 

5504eb33 

KERNELBASE.dll 

6.3.9600.17278 

53eeb460 

e0434352 

00012f71 

458 

01d07a0331c6da9f 

C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\MoviePoster.exe 

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\KERNELBASE.dll 

8f73984f-e5f6-11e4-83fc-4c60dee48dbd


----------



## loma

@meyer64

Check this out:

http://emby.media/community/index.php?/topic/1031-plugin-request-mbposters/?view=findpost&p=200574


----------



## ConradC

Hey Brent. I can't figure it out and it might not be an option, but is there a way to only display custom posters/trailers?


----------



## TheMug

*I'm having the same problem...*



agent62 said:


> meyer,
> 
> deleted local appdata folder. opened fine, maximized fine, select settings then it crashed.


I'm having the same problem. Even tried a fresh install on a computer with a fresh install of windows 7, and every time i tried to go to settings, it crashes


----------



## meyer64

TheMug said:


> I'm having the same problem. Even tried a fresh install on a computer with a fresh install of windows 7, and every time i tried to go to settings, it crashes


I havent been able to replicate this, but i am adding some addition arror checking that will hopefully take care of it.


----------



## meyer64

ConradC said:


> Hey Brent. I can't figure it out and it might not be an option, but is there a way to only display custom posters/trailers?


Sure. Under User Posters, turn on the 'show custom posters' option. Set the folder you want them to be loaded from, and set the frequency to 0 and it will only show custom posters. If you dont plan to use the downloaded posters, you might also want to turn off the 'Download posters from themoviedb.org' and 'Save Downloaded Posters to Cache' options in TMDB Options.


----------



## TheMug

meyer64 said:


> I havent been able to replicate this, but i am adding some addition arror checking that will hopefully take care of it.


I deteled the appdata, and restart it... so i tried to go to settings using the tray icon, when doing that it gave a .NET error..

System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
at System.Number.ParseInt32(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
at System.Convert.ToInt32(String value)
at PosterUtilities.nfo_tools.getDisplayConfig()
at MoviePoster.SettingsWindow..ctor(PosterController contr)
at MoviePoster.PosterController.showSettings()
at MoviePoster.PosterController.OnShowSettings(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.MenuItem.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.MenuItem.MenuItemData.Execute()
at System.Windows.Forms.Command.Invoke()
at System.Windows.Forms.Command.DispatchID(Int32 id)
at System.Windows.Forms.NotifyIcon.WndProc(Message& msg)
at System.Windows.Forms.NotifyIcon.NotifyIconNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

if that helps any...


----------



## TheMug

TheMug said:


> I deteled the appdata, and restart it... so i tried to go to settings using the tray icon, when doing that it gave a .NET error..
> 
> System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
> at System.Number.ParseInt32(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
> at System.Convert.ToInt32(String value)
> at PosterUtilities.nfo_tools.getDisplayConfig()
> at MoviePoster.SettingsWindow..ctor(PosterController contr)
> at MoviePoster.PosterController.showSettings()
> at MoviePoster.PosterController.OnShowSettings(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.MenuItem.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.MenuItem.MenuItemData.Execute()
> at System.Windows.Forms.Command.Invoke()
> at System.Windows.Forms.Command.DispatchID(Int32 id)
> at System.Windows.Forms.NotifyIcon.WndProc(Message& msg)
> at System.Windows.Forms.NotifyIcon.NotifyIconNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
> 
> if that helps any...


The weird thing is i had it working for a week before this problem started the other day.


----------



## meyer64

TheMug said:


> The weird thing is i had it working for a week before this problem started the other day.


interesting.. can you send me a copy of the displayconfig.xml file ? its in the AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System folder for the user running the program, for example:
C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System\displayconfig.xml


----------



## TheMug

meyer64 said:


> interesting.. can you send me a copy of the displayconfig.xml file ? its in the AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System folder for the user running the program, for example:
> C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System\displayconfig.xml


K i sent it to the gmail on your website.


----------



## ConradC

meyer64 said:


> Sure. Under User Posters, turn on the 'show custom posters' option. Set the folder you want them to be loaded from, and set the frequency to 0 and it will only show custom posters. If you dont plan to use the downloaded posters, you might also want to turn off the 'Download posters from themoviedb.org' and 'Save Downloaded Posters to Cache' options in TMDB Options.


Awesome. That worked. Although, I can't get the accompanying trailer to work. I've followed the syntax of the filenames in the Movies folder. I did notice a .nfo file in each subfolder, but the referenced trailer name did not match the actual trailer.mp4 filename.


----------



## TheMug

here is the file here, just in case, i just noticed i can upload files here.


----------



## meyer64

TheMug said:


> here is the file here, just in case, i just noticed i can upload files here.


got it, thanks. 
I think I see the problem. If you look at the xml, the program is expecting the height and width to be in full pixels. But for some reason its saving yours as a decimal, 729.33333333333, which it then can't load the next time the program starts. you can try to edit the file to set the height as a whole integer value and see if it fixes it for you. I've made some adjustments to account for this for the next realease though, so it shouldnt be a problem going forward. 

Are you running a non standard DPI setting?


----------



## TheMug

meyer64 said:


> got it, thanks.
> I think I see the problem. If you look at the xml, the program is expecting the height and width to be in full pixels. But for some reason its saving yours as a decimal, 729.33333333333, which it then can't load the next time the program starts. you can try to edit the file to set the height as a whole integer value and see if it fixes it for you. I've made some adjustments to account for this for the next realease though, so it shouldnt be a problem going forward.
> 
> Are you running a non standard DPI setting?


that fixed it... i think i know what the problem was now. I think it happened because resized it by dragging the edge of the frame, that must be how it ended up that way. I am normally running maximized on a 32 inch tv in 1080. Thanks for the help, i love the software and i will be donating soon.


----------



## krh1009

*Plex plugin*

Just installed version 2.0 GREAT WORK!!!

I'm trying out the plex plug in. I think I have it configured correctly. When I start a movie on the server running on a roku player in my HT the poster screen switches to the start and end time in the top banner (VERY NICE!). The tag line at the bottom matches the movie that is playing, but no poster appears in the center area, only a black box. I download the posterfor the movie that is playing into the cache, so I know it's available. Is there something that I'm missing ?

Thanks again for your work.


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> Just installed version 2.0 GREAT WORK!!!
> 
> I'm trying out the plex plug in. I think I have it configured correctly. When I start a movie on the server running on a roku player in my HT the poster screen switches to the start and end time in the top banner (VERY NICE!). The tag line at the bottom matches the movie that is playing, but no poster appears in the center area, only a black box. I download the posterfor the movie that is playing into the cache, so I know it's available. Is there something that I'm missing ?
> 
> Thanks again for your work.


Sounds like you are doing everything right. Can you send me a log file? After you turn on logging, you can find the logs in your document folder under MoviePoster\Logs


----------



## agent62

TheMug said:


> that fixed it... i think i know what the problem was now. I think it happened because resized it by dragging the edge of the frame, that must be how it ended up that way. I am normally running maximized on a 32 inch tv in 1080. Thanks for the help, i love the software and i will be donating soon.


My Display config was doing the same thing. I edited it to a whole number; but its still crashing when I open the settings pane.


----------



## krh1009

meyer64 said:


> Sounds like you are doing everything right. Can you send me a log file? After you turn on logging, you can find the logs in your document folder under MoviePoster\Logs


It's working fine now. I guess I didn't give it enough time to fully start. Looks great. Thanks for the response.


----------



## getochkn

Where is the logfile stored? I'm trying to find it to see whats going on and why it won't connect to my plex.

This is the caveat, we are running 1 plex account but several plex servers. Lets says mine in the house is ip 192.168.1.131 and the other .195 and there is a remote one.

Now if I try to tell it to connect to my server, the .131 one, it sometimes will show connected, but even with the IP manually entered, it will stay randomly show it's connected to the .195 server even though I never told it about the .195 server.

If I try using myPlex, then sometimes it will connect to the remote plex server, even though I'm playing off a different one.


Maybe this is a unique case since we have 3 different plex servers under 1 account. Even if I put in the IP of my server though, .131, what happens if I'm using plex on my PS3 and I'm watching something on the .195 server or the remote server. Ever had anyone has issues with multiple servers and getting it working with Plex and your software?


----------



## meyer64

getochkn said:


> Where is the logfile stored? I'm trying to find it to see whats going on and why it won't connect to my plex.
> 
> This is the caveat, we are running 1 plex account but several plex servers. Lets says mine in the house is ip 192.168.1.131 and the other .195 and there is a remote one.
> 
> Now if I try to tell it to connect to my server, the .131 one, it sometimes will show connected, but even with the IP manually entered, it will stay randomly show it's connected to the .195 server even though I never told it about the .195 server.
> 
> If I try using myPlex, then sometimes it will connect to the remote plex server, even though I'm playing off a different one.
> 
> 
> Maybe this is a unique case since we have 3 different plex servers under 1 account. Even if I put in the IP of my server though, .131, what happens if I'm using plex on my PS3 and I'm watching something on the .195 server or the remote server. Ever had anyone has issues with multiple servers and getting it working with Plex and your software?


Henestly, Im not sure what it will do if you are using multiple Plex servers with one myPlex account, it was only really designed with one server in mind. You can specify to use a particular server by IP address, instead of using myPlex. That should work as long as you always watch movies that are hosted on the same server. I'll try to do some testing and get back to you. 

After you turn on logging, you can find the logs in your document folder under MoviePoster\Logs


----------



## getochkn

Oddly enough now it works. I have it running and my roommate upstairs has it running and it doesn't matter what server we are watching from, it works. Only using the myplex account option anyways. I was watching a movie from his server on my PS3 and it worked and his worked on his Vizio TV, so maybe a myplex glitch or something.


----------



## the_abbot

Does the software automatically resize the custom theater logo/main theater poster? Or do I need to edit the images to specific dimensions?


----------



## meyer64

It will scale the image to fit. 1000 x 1500 is a good dimension to target though.


----------



## the_abbot

meyer64 said:


> It will scale the image to fit. 1000 x 1500 is a good dimension to target though.


Awesome thanks! I LOVE this application man. GRETA job on it! 
What are the benefits of registering?


----------



## the_abbot

Also, do I need rotate the main theater image (the image that shows up in the middle part of the screen when the software loads), or will the software show the image in portrait orientation?


----------



## the_abbot

Ignore my last few questions. I figured it out. But I do have two more. 
Do I need to manually create a folder of movie poster images of the films in my library on the computer that MP is installed on in order for it to display the actual 'Now Playing" movie posters? When I play a movie in Kodi, it displays the file name and movie time, but no movie poster. Just a blank space where the poster should be.
Is there a way to force the trailer area to display correctly in portrait mode?


----------



## skank

This software truly rocks! My compliments to the author!
However , i havent used it yet, cause of some reasons:

- i just bought 2 movie poster displays which have a led backlight, bit expensive too
- its very fun to have this but when do you guys use it? when its showing now playing and the sign hangs outside the room, you cant see it, when posters are hung inside room, it disturbs when watching movie, so it should only show when not playing anything , but then again, you arent in that room then?
- what do you guys use as portrait screens? some cheep possibilities?
- a dedicated pc is needed, to run, download en show stuff... is a pi able to?
- would be cool if it was able to do this on ipad no?

It looks really cool but what to use to make it and stay cheap, and when using it?


----------



## Robert Clark

skank said:


> This software truly rocks! My compliments to the author!
> However , i havent used it yet, cause of some reasons:
> 
> - i just bought 2 movie poster displays which have a led backlight, bit expensive too
> - its very fun to have this but when do you guys use it? when its showing now playing and the sign hangs outside the room, you cant see it, when posters are hung inside room, it disturbs when watching movie, so it should only show when not playing anything , but then again, you arent in that room then?
> - what do you guys use as portrait screens? some cheep possibilities?
> - a dedicated pc is needed, to run, download en show stuff... is a pi able to?
> - would be cool if it was able to do this on ipad no?
> 
> It looks really cool but what to use to make it and stay cheap, and when using it?


I use an inexpensive 40" TV mounted sideways. It is connected to a leftover PC via the VGA connection so it turns on when I tap the wireless touchpad and turns off when the computer goes to sleep.


----------



## ConradC

Well the Intel Compute Stick finally arrived. This is going to be what powers my MoviePoster. I've been using Intel Wireless Display or WiDi for short. Now I have a complete standalone system, in a small form factor.  I created a small unboxing video. I'll eventually create a small video of MoviePoster running on the Stick.


----------



## anmg

ConradC said:


> Well the Intel Compute Stick finally arrived. This is going to be what powers my MoviePoster. I've been using Intel Wireless Display or WiDi for short. Now I have a complete standalone system, in a small form factor.  I created a small unboxing video. I'll eventually create a small video of MoviePoster running on the Stick.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MCmWBWrwdCE


Looking forward to your video. I am thinking of using the Stick as well.


----------



## rmilyard

Installed 2.0 and messing around. The dim doesn't seem to work watching tv shows in kodi. Works for movies.


----------



## broodro0ster

Does anyone knows if this runs on Windows 10 iot?
It would be awesome if this is possible, so we could run this on Raspberry Pi.


----------



## ConradC

broodro0ster said:


> Does anyone knows if this runs on Windows 10 iot?
> It would be awesome if this is possible, so we could run this on Raspberry Pi.


I'm about 99% sure it won't run on Windows 10 IoT. It would require a complete rewrite of the application to work on that OS. Windows 10 IoT isn't really a desktop OS in which you directly interface with. Win10 IoT is just an OS that provides the connection ports, sensors and such of the host to other devices it can connect to it.


----------



## broodro0ster

ConradC said:


> I'm about 99% sure it won't run on Windows 10 IoT. It would require a complete rewrite of the application to work on that OS. Windows 10 IoT isn't really a desktop OS in which you directly interface with. Win10 IoT is just an OS that provides the connection ports, sensors and such of the host to other devices it can connect to it.


Thanks. That's what I also thought after reading a bit more about Windows 10 IoT.

What are other cheap and small alternatives? A Raspberry Pi looked liked the perfect device for this.


----------



## krh1009

Al Sherwood said:


> +1 me too!


What is the story on the motion sensor board? Are you going to sell them, if so my "inner geek" is ready to make a purchase


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> What is the story on the motion sensor board? Are you going to sell them, if so my "inner geek" is ready to make a purchase


The hardware design is finished and I have one fully assembled unit that I'm testing with. I still have a few things to work on on the firmware side to make it more compatible with different brands of TVs as well as to write up installation instructions. I do think that I'm at the point where it would be useful to get a tally of those who want to purchase one so I can order the right number of components to assemble more. 

*Features are: *
Automatically turn your MoviePoster display on based on your presence in the room and turn off again after no motion is detected for a set period of time. Works like magic, never manually turn your screen on and off again, saving you time and energy. 

Two installation options, depending on compatibility with your display.

*Option 1: Hardwired install.* This involves opening up your TV and connecting a set of wires to the power button, and another to a 5 volt source that is powered only when the tv is on (such as the power LED). This may require soldering and will most likely void the warranty of your TV. This installation method should be compatible with pretty much any TV. 

*Option 2: USB / IR.* This method requires your TV to have a USB port that is only powered on when the TV is on. You teach the device the IR code from your remote to turn the TV on and off. This installation is non invasive and requires no modifications to your display, however all TVs may not be compatible. 

*Windows configuration application.*
*Configurable settings include:*
1. Minimum duration of motion required to trigger screen to turn on. 
2. Duration of inactivity to leave screen on.
3. Advanced options for power / IR trigger event delays. (some screens wont turn on again until they have fully powered down and can take a few seconds)
4. Advanced option to manually enter IR code if the device is unable to learn the code from the remote.

*Works with MoviePoster software via USB connection to (optionally) always turn screen on when 'Now Playing' poster is displayed. 

Second internal relay can be wired to PC to wake / power on based on motion.

Optional external PIR sensor for expanding motion detection area or integrating into a custom frame. (additional $10)*

I'm also working on a firmware upgrade process for fixes / enhancements.
- possible future enhancement includes the ability to set a schedule to always have the screen turn on at certain times of day. This is still in development stages, and likely wont be in the first firmware version.


Price will be $100 shipped in the USA. 
$90 if you place a preorder and pay in advance.

If you are interested in purchasing, please send me an email at [email protected]. 
Estimated ship date is July 1st, depending on component lead time and demand.


----------



## krh1009

meyer64 said:


> The hardware design is finished and I have one fully assembled unit that I'm testing with. I still have a few things to work on on the firmware side to make it more compatible with different brands of TVs as well as to write up installation instructions. I do think that I'm at the point where it would be useful to get a tally of those who want to purchase one so I can order the right number of components to assemble more.
> 
> *Features are: *
> Automatically turn your MoviePoster display on based on your presence in the room and turn off again after no motion is detected for a set period of time. Works like magic, never manually turn your screen on and off again, saving you time and energy.
> 
> Two installation options, depending on compatibility with your display.
> 
> *Option 1: Hardwired install.* This involves opening up your TV and connecting a set of wires to the power button, and another to a 5 volt source that is powered only when the tv is on (such as the power LED). This may require soldering and will most likely void the warranty of your TV. This installation method should be compatible with pretty much any TV.
> 
> *Option 2: USB / IR.* This method requires your TV to have a USB port that is only powered on when the TV is on. You teach the device the IR code from your remote to turn the TV on and off. This installation is non invasive and requires no modifications to your display, however all TVs may not be compatible.
> 
> *Windows configuration application.*
> *Configurable settings include:*
> 1. Minimum duration of motion required to trigger screen to turn on.
> 2. Duration of inactivity to leave screen on.
> 3. Advanced options for power / IR trigger event delays. (some screens wont turn on again until they have fully powered down and can take a few seconds)
> 4. Advanced option to manually enter IR code if the device is unable to learn the code from the remote.
> 
> *Works with MoviePoster software via USB connection to (optionally) always turn screen on when 'Now Playing' poster is displayed.
> 
> Second internal relay can be wired to PC to wake / power on based on motion.
> 
> Optional external PIR sensor for expanding motion detection area or integrating into a custom frame. (additional $10)*
> 
> I'm also working on a firmware upgrade process for fixes / enhancements.
> - possible future enhancement includes the ability to set a schedule to always have the screen turn on at certain times of day. This is still in development stages, and likely wont be in the first firmware version.
> 
> 
> Price will be $100 shipped in the USA.
> $90 if you place a preorder and pay in advance.
> 
> If you are interested in purchasing, please send me an email at [email protected].
> Estimated ship date is July 1st, depending on component lead time and demand.


Looks good!
Placed my pre-order today, I'll be checking my mail box in July like a kid waiting for xmas...


----------



## loma

@Meyer: Any ETA for new release?


----------



## Barrettmr

meyer64 said:


> The hardware design is finished and I have one fully assembled unit that I'm testing with. I still have a few things to work on on the firmware side to make it more compatible with different brands of TVs as well as to write up installation instructions. I do think that I'm at the point where it would be useful to get a tally of those who want to purchase one so I can order the right number of components to assemble more.


Looking real good! I love this idea and now it works with MediaBrowser3 I would love to put it to use... I need to work on the design of my basement so I have a place for this as right now I have movie posters on the wall in the stair well and I'm not sure a TV poster would work in that small space. I am very interested in buy this device - I know it said to email you but before I do that just a couple of questions. Do you take PayPal payments for this and do I need to pay for the software separate or will a registration key for the software come with this device?


Thanks and great work!


----------



## hnupe3

Is there a table on the market that can run the program? or must it be a laptop? will the Intel Compute Stick work into a LCD Screen?


----------



## meyer64

hnupe3 said:


> Is there a table on the market that can run the program? or must it be a laptop? will the Intel Compute Stick work into a LCD Screen?


MoviePoster will run on any system running Windows Vista or later. As long as the tablet is running full Windows 8.1 (not Windows RT) MoviePoster should run on it just fine. Most new Windows Tablets should be just fine. If you get a lower performance tablet, it might have trouble playing back HD trailers, but you could always lower the video resolution of the trailers. 

The Intel Compute Stick is another very interesting option. I haven't tested one myself yet, but there isn't any reason that it shouldn't work well for this application.


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> Installed 2.0 and messing around. The dim doesn't seem to work watching tv shows in kodi. Works for movies.



@meyer64 Are you seeing this issue also?


----------



## krh1009

The Plex plug-in for Now Showing had been working fine. I just recently updated the Plex server to : 0.9.12.1 and the Now Showing stopped working. I looked at the log and it only shows that the plug-in is connected to the server:



Code:


6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
6/1/2015 10:13:58 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: PLEX Server on mediaserv : True
6/1/2015 10:14:16 PM - Show Next

Is there a way to turn on debugging in the Plex plug-in ?


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> The Plex plug-in for Now Showing had been working fine. I just recently updated the Plex server to : 0.9.12.1 and the Now Showing stopped working. I looked at the log and it only shows that the plug-in is connected to the server:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 6/1/2015 10:13:58 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: PLEX Server on mediaserv : True
> 6/1/2015 10:14:16 PM - Show Next
> 
> Is there a way to turn on debugging in the Plex plug-in ?


Unfortunately no, there isn't any further debugging / logging option for the plugins. I will look into the issue though.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> @meyer64 Are you seeing this issue also?


Other users have reported this issue and it will be addressed in a future release.


----------



## meyer64

For those interested, more information regarding the Motion Controller, including a draft of the user guide is now available on movieposterapp.com

This link will take you right to the product page:
http://movieposterapp.com/products.html


----------



## AVMax

krh1009 said:


> The Plex plug-in for Now Showing had been working fine. I just recently updated the Plex server to : 0.9.12.1 and the Now Showing stopped working. I looked at the log and it only shows that the plug-in is connected to the server:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 6/1/2015 10:13:58 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: PLEX Server on mediaserv : True
> 6/1/2015 10:14:16 PM - Show Next
> 
> Is there a way to turn on debugging in the Plex plug-in ?


I'm running Plex Media Server version: 0.9.12.1.1079-b655370 on a Mac -Mini and the Now Playing feature is still working correctly. Movie Poster is running on an older Compaq with Windows Vista.


----------



## krh1009

krh1009 said:


> The Plex plug-in for Now Showing had been working fine. I just recently updated the Plex server to : 0.9.12.1 and the Now Showing stopped working. I looked at the log and it only shows that the plug-in is connected to the server:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 6/1/2015 10:13:56 PM - temp Pause Off
> 6/1/2015 10:13:58 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: PLEX Server on mediaserv : True
> 6/1/2015 10:14:16 PM - Show Next
> 
> Is there a way to turn on debugging in the Plex plug-in ?


OK I've changed the plug-in to point to the "Kitchen" Roku player instead of the "Media Room" Roku player. The plugin in switched to the Now Playing screen, start and end times are displayed, but the poster area is blank. From the log:


Code:


6/3/2015 5:07:32 PM - temp Pause Off
6/3/2015 5:07:32 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden.
6/3/2015 5:07:32 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden.
6/3/2015 5:07:32 PM - Saving ExtraArt for tt2381941.
6/3/2015 5:07:33 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
6/3/2015 5:07:33 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
6/3/2015 5:07:33 PM - Now Playing: 
6/3/2015 5:07:33 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - Error Applying default flags: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - Updating UI started for 
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - Error updateing plugin display NEW METHOD - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - Updating UI Finished
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - temp Pause Off
6/3/2015 5:07:34 PM - temp Pause Off


I've attached the full log


----------



## MarsRup

Got a little tech support question here. I've gotten the Movieposter App working perfectly on my main workstation PC (as seen in my build thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...-s-homage-forgotten-theater.html#post32032505 ), but when I try to run it on my HTPC, it crashes when the app starts up.

On a completely fresh, fully updated install of Windows 7, the app starts normally but then crashes shortly after. After that, it crashes every time I start the app. Here's a screenshot of the error dialog box I get:









Any idea where I should start poking it? Has there been any problems running the app on the same PC as XBMC?


----------



## krh1009

I'm still having the problem where the plex plug-in will not display the poster image for NOW SHOWING, just the start, end times and the movie tag-line at the bottom.
ANY suggestions for a fix?


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> I'm still having the problem where the plex plug-in will not display the poster image for NOW SHOWING, just the start, end times and the movie tag-line at the bottom.
> ANY suggestions for a fix?


Do you see any consistency in which posters show and which don't? 
If you stop the movie and play the same one again, is the result the same?


----------



## meyer64

MarsRup said:


> Got a little tech support question here. I've gotten the Movieposter App working perfectly on my main workstation PC (as seen in my build thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...-s-homage-forgotten-theater.html#post32032505 ), but when I try to run it on my HTPC, it crashes when the app starts up.
> 
> On a completely fresh, fully updated install of Windows 7, the app starts normally but then crashes shortly after. After that, it crashes every time I start the app. Here's a screenshot of the error dialog box I get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea where I should start poking it? Has there been any problems running the app on the same PC as XBMC?


There shouldnt be a problem running MoviePoster on the same machine as XBMC.

First make sure you have the .Net framework version 4.5 installed. 
If you still get the error send me a copy of the displayconfig.xml file found in the AppData folder. for example C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System 

I have a suspicion of what the problem could be. I'm still not sure of the root cause, but I might have a fix in place in for 2.1 If you'd like to be a guinea pig and test it out, just let me know and I'll send you instructions.


----------



## krh1009

meyer64 said:


> Do you see any consistency in which posters show and which don't?
> If you stop the movie and play the same one again, is the result the same?


So far I've only found one movie that displays when in the "Now Showing" mode.  Stopping and starting does not help.   I've also verified the movies that don't display when "Now Showing" have been downloaded and in cache, since they display in the random "Coming Soon" mode.

From the log when nothing is shown:


		Code:
	

6/6/2015 8:55:16 PM - Now Playing: 
6/6/2015 8:55:16 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/6/2015 8:55:17 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
6/6/2015 8:55:17 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
6/6/2015 8:55:17 PM - Error Applying default flags: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/6/2015 8:55:17 PM - Updating UI started for 
6/6/2015 8:55:17 PM - Error updateing plugin display NEW METHOD - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

From the log when it is working:


		Code:
	

6/6/2015 8:54:18 PM - Sex Tape - tt1956620 - has been loaded from the cache.
6/6/2015 8:54:19 PM - Now Playing: Sex Tape
6/6/2015 8:54:20 PM - Updating UI started for Sex Tape
6/6/2015 8:54:20 PM - Using Transition Effect: Blood
6/6/2015 8:54:20 PM - Updating UI Finished


----------



## meyer64

@krh1009 Which version of movieposter are you running?


----------



## krh1009

meyer64 said:


> @krh1009 Which version of movieposter are you running?


I thought it was 2.0...but just to make sure I uninstalled (and move the movie poster folder in app data).  Download the version from the website and re-installed.  Now I'm back to the case where it doesn't switch to the Now Showing screen.

From the log


		Code:
	

6/7/2015 12:26:59 PM - Starting MoviePoster Version 2.0.0.0 ...........
6/7/2015 12:26:59 PM - Initializing displays
6/7/2015 12:26:59 PM - Init Portrait Layout




		Code:
	

6/7/2015 12:27:01 PM - Now Playing movie count: 20
6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - There was an error in the posterDisplayObject/tmdbmovie Constructor. -Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - Error getting poster - /fWOPN0XBvHXFYr3RsPr74qBge2I.jpg
6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - Error saving tt1029360-Poltergeistto the cache. - Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - Error getting NowPlaying movies Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - retrieved tmdb movie list:


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> I thought it was 2.0...but just to make sure I uninstalled (and move the movie poster folder in app data).  Download the version from the website and re-installed.  Now I'm back to the case where it doesn't switch to the Now Showing screen.
> 
> From the log
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6/7/2015 12:26:59 PM - Starting MoviePoster Version 2.0.0.0 ...........
> 6/7/2015 12:26:59 PM - Initializing displays
> 6/7/2015 12:26:59 PM - Init Portrait Layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6/7/2015 12:27:01 PM - Now Playing movie count: 20
> 6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - There was an error in the posterDisplayObject/tmdbmovie Constructor. -Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - Error getting poster - /fWOPN0XBvHXFYr3RsPr74qBge2I.jpg
> 6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - Error saving tt1029360-Poltergeistto the cache. - Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.
> 6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - Error getting NowPlaying movies Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 6/7/2015 12:27:03 PM - retrieved tmdb movie list:


It looks lie its having trouble downloading the posters for some reason. There was a known issue in previous versions that should have been fixed in 2.0. For any that are already saved in the cache it should work fine, but obviously that isn't really a solution.  Are you noticing any other posters that fail to download?


----------



## krh1009

meyer64 said:


> It looks lie its having trouble downloading the posters for some reason. There was a known issue in previous versions that should have been fixed in 2.0. For any that are already saved in the cache it should work fine, but obviously that isn't really a solution.  Are you noticing any other posters that fail to download?


I haven't noticed any other problems.


----------



## MarsRup

meyer64 said:


> There shouldnt be a problem running MoviePoster on the same machine as XBMC.
> 
> First make sure you have the .Net framework version 4.5 installed.
> If you still get the error send me a copy of the displayconfig.xml file found in the AppData folder. for example C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System
> 
> I have a suspicion of what the problem could be. I'm still not sure of the root cause, but I might have a fix in place in for 2.1 If you'd like to be a guinea pig and test it out, just let me know and I'll send you instructions.


Thanks so much for the response! It indeed has .Net 4.5 installed. Here's the xml file: http://rupelli.com/dump/displayconfig.xml


----------



## meyer64

MarsRup said:


> Thanks so much for the response! It indeed has .Net 4.5 installed. Here's the xml file: http://rupelli.com/dump/displayconfig.xml


As I suspected. one of the window size parameters somehow got saved as a non integer value. 

729.333333333333

if you were to change that to a whole number instead of a decimal, the program should run fine. I dont know under which conditions this happens, since it doesnt happen for everyone but has been reported on multiple operating systems. It could be windows DPI settings, graphics drivers, i really dont know.  However, I do account for this in my dev build, which I plan to have ready for release soon. If you'd like to try it out in advance, I'll pack it up for you.


----------



## MarsRup

That's definitely the problem. I fixed the one line in the XML file and the app started fine. But then, as soon as I hit 'settings', it crashed again. Then I looked at the XML file and all the other pixel settings had that 1/3 pixel rounding error.


----------



## MarsRup

This might be something you already know about, but I turned off scaling and it seems to work. Out of three PCs (living room HTPC, basement HTPC and workstation), the app only ran on my workstation which doesn't have scaling enabled.

Might do some experimenting on settings and stuff here.


----------



## the_abbot

Has anyone been able to get the trailers window to size correctly? Mine shows up as a small box onscreen.


----------



## meyer64

the_abbot said:


> Has anyone been able to get the trailers window to size correctly? Mine shows up as a small box onscreen.


Can you send me a screenshot?


----------



## the_abbot

meyer64 said:


> Can you send me a screenshot?


This is how my trailers show up.


----------



## meyer64

the_abbot said:


> This is how my trailers show up.


thats a glitch in the screen rotation. The problem is caused by an issue with the included version of mPlayer. 

There are two things you can do to fix it. 

1. use Windows screen rotation (set to portrait) instead of the rotation built into MoviePoster. 

2. Copy the mplayer directory from a previous version of MoviePoster into the 2.0 installation directory, replacing that version. 


This issue is fixed for the next release, which is expected to be released the first week of July.


----------



## krh1009

meyer64 said:


> Do you see any consistency in which posters show and which don't?
> If you stop the movie and play the same one again, is the result the same?


OK...I fixed this problem. It appears there was an issue with my Plex Movie library. I created a new library and add all the same movies to the new library. The now showing images appear fine.


----------



## krh1009

Question: The number of cached poster seam to stay around 85, even though I have changed the min number of images to 700 (15 days to keep). Is there a way of forcing more posters to be downloaded?

I also pushed the download new poster button on the remote, a gear icon appears, but no new posters in the cache. (not sure of the purpose of this button).


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> Question: The number of cached poster seam to stay around 85, even though I have changed the min number of images to 700 (15 days to keep). Is there a way of forcing more posters to be downloaded?
> 
> I also pushed the download new poster button on the remote, a gear icon appears, but no new posters in the cache. (not sure of the purpose of this button).


Try increasing the Max Page counts on the TMDB Options tab. Each page is about 20 posters. But if a poster is in more than one of the categories it will only be downloaded once. If you haven't already, also take a look at the Filters tab. this restricts the genres and ratings of posters you want to see. Anything that doesn't meet your filter criteria, will not be downloaded or shown. 


The Download New Posters button in the webremote forces the download process to start. Normally, this process runs after each 'loop' of posters has been shown. The button just runs it on demand, but it still functions within the limits of your filters and TMDB category options.


----------



## meyer64

I'd like to do a bit of performance analysis of the different hardware everyone is running MoviePoster on. 
If you happen to have some free time, I'd really appreciate some input on the below survey. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/170BtgwR1mBqMKRqr_zTP68q3DOG604wjWhWrgKYHZ8M/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## the_abbot

meyer64 said:


> I'd like to do a bit of performance analysis of the different hardware everyone is running MoviePoster on.
> If you happen to have some free time, I'd really appreciate some input on the below survey.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/170BtgwR1mBqMKRqr_zTP68q3DOG604wjWhWrgKYHZ8M/viewform?usp=send_form


Done


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> I'd like to do a bit of performance analysis of the different hardware everyone is running MoviePoster on.
> If you happen to have some free time, I'd really appreciate some input on the below survey.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/170BtgwR1mBqMKRqr_zTP68q3DOG604wjWhWrgKYHZ8M/viewform?usp=send_form


Done!


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I'd like to do a bit of performance analysis of the different hardware everyone is running MoviePoster on.
> If you happen to have some free time, I'd really appreciate some input on the below survey.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/170BtgwR1mBqMKRqr_zTP68q3DOG604wjWhWrgKYHZ8M/viewform?usp=send_form


Done. However is there a 2.1? I thought 2.0 was latest version.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Done. However is there a 2.1? I thought 2.0 was latest version.


2.1 is being tested and will be released to everyone in the next week or so.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> 2.1 is being tested and will be released to everyone in the next week or so.




How's the testing going?


----------



## kaotikr1

Got a great deal on the open box TV so figured I would go for the whole project. I plan on doing like some of the other guys on here and build a frame for it. Looking forward to this addition to my setup.


----------



## rmilyard

@meyer64 so any eta for 2.1? What's new?


----------



## kaotikr1

Why would the Web remote stop working? It doesn't work using the machine itself or the Web address on another device. Is there a service that needs to run? 

It seems that if its not working, I have to restart the app a couple times before it will work. Is there something I can manually start to prevent this in the future? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AXLCMT

Does Best Buy or Target sell LED TV Wall mounts that allow for "vertical/portrait" orientation?

Where can I get a wall mount that will allow me to attach it to a wall vertically/portrait? Any links to any?

Also, if I want to make a "recessed" area where the wall mount will be, in order to make the LED TV Screen a "little more flush" with the wall,
how many inches "deep" should the 2 x 4 framing be in contrast to the surrounding walls?

[EDIT]
*
I found some here.*

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-107057-Portrait-Orientation-Bracket/dp/B001119HGU


----------



## AXLCMT

How are you guys using a sensor to sense movement to control the TV screen to turn on when it detects someone coming.

I am aware that we are waiting on pmeyer64 to make his own Sensor available so you all must have rigged your own type of sensor set up?

pmeyer64, when do you think your sensor will be available for sale. I see that you have pre-order link to buy it now ahead of time.


----------



## AXLCMT

Will this work with a LED TV to power on the TV when motion is detected (A TV for usage as a movie poster app connected to the computer)?

http://www.amazon.com/SensorPlug-Motion-Activated-Electrical-Outlet/dp/B000A3CIUW


----------



## meyer64

kaotikr1 said:


> Why would the Web remote stop working? It doesn't work using the machine itself or the Web address on another device. Is there a service that needs to run?
> 
> It seems that if its not working, I have to restart the app a couple times before it will work. Is there something I can manually start to prevent this in the future?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


The network port can only be opened by one process at a time. If for some reason it failed to close from a previous instance of the program, a new instance wont be able to reopen the port. In my experience this isn't an issue on newer builds. But the best thing to do is always make sure you properly close the program, don't kill it with task manager or it takes a while for Windows to free up the port again.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> How are you guys using a sensor to sense movement to control the TV screen to turn on when it detects someone coming.
> 
> I am aware that we are waiting on pmeyer64 to make his own Sensor available so you all must have rigged your own type of sensor set up?
> 
> pmeyer64, when do you think your sensor will be available for sale. I see that you have pre-order link to buy it now ahead of time.


 I'm putting the finishing touches on the firmware now. The first batch should ship out this week.


----------



## krh1009

I've noticed one small issue with the plex plug-in. If you play a movie that does not have a poster in the cache, the poster is downloaded and displayed, but the banner text reads "coming soon". If you stop that movie and restart it (now that the poster has been downloaded) the banner changes to "Now playing". This happens consistently the first time a movie that is not in the poster cache is played.


----------



## AXLCMT

Thanks pmeyer64 for responding.

Can you confirm which model TV you are using for your setup and your IR Sensor (that has a USB port that is only powered on when the display is on of course). Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Thanks pmeyer64 for responding.
> 
> Can you confirm which model TV you are using for your setup and your IR Sensor (that has a USB port that is only powered on when the display is on of course). Thanks!


The display that I use for my own MoviePoster installation is actually pretty old and has no USB port, so I use the hardwired option. Hardwiring requires 4 connections and is usually pretty straight forward if you are comfortable with a soldering iron. The hardwired option is compatible with pretty much every display out there. I recently wired up my test display, a Samsung TV, in about 30 minutes, start to finish. Including taking pictures of the process. 

I have tested the IR / USB installation option on as many brands of TVs as I've been able to get my hands on including Panasonic, Samsung, Sony, RCA, Insignia, Element, and Viewsonic. Most of them only ever powered the USB port while the tv was on, or a very short while after it was powered off. There are configurable options for timeouts so if the USB port stays powered for a short while after the TV is off, its ok. Up to 30 seconds or a minute is fine. The only one I ran into trouble with was the Element TV. It left the USB port powered for several minutes, which would cause a problem. Basically, if the port stays powered for too long, the controller will think the TV is still on, when in fact its off. This can cause unexpected behavior. Based on what I've seen, I'd expect that the USB port on most TVs will be compatible with only a few exceptions. The configuration utility is able to display the power status reading from the USB port so you can diagnose if you need to adjust the timeouts. 

As far as compatibility with IR codes, most brands are fairly consistent with the protocol between models. There are a lot of IR protocols though, not all are able to be learned automatically but most do work just fine without any extra effort. In the event that the protocol can't be determined automatically the configuration utility allows you to manually specify the IR Code, which you could look up on a site like remotecentral.com. Or the device can store the RAW IR transmit timings, which increases compatibility with protocols that use odd timings, like Samsung. The firmware is also fully upgradable, so compatibility can be improved over time.

As I have already mentioned to those who have preorded, I have also added an internal real time clock with the ability to set schedules. You can set up to 7 on-off timespans, which can be repeated on a specified day of the week or everyday. For example, you could set schedules to always have your poster display powered on from 6pm to 11pm on Saturdays, regardless of if there is motion detected in the area. If you want to get fancy, you can even connect the second internal relay to your PC to power it on and off based on the same parameters as the TV so you don't need to leave it running all the time.


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> I've noticed one small issue with the plex plug-in. If you play a movie that does not have a poster in the cache, the poster is downloaded and displayed, but the banner text reads "coming soon". If you stop that movie and restart it (now that the poster has been downloaded) the banner changes to "Now playing". This happens consistently the first time a movie that is not in the poster cache is played.


Nice catch. I'll look into it.


----------



## rmilyard

So last night someone asked me about I should have a second LCD displaying my collection of movies on screen. They said would help them pick out something to watch.


----------



## AXLCMT

*Where can I get the Readme file for the MoviePoster App?*

Where can I get the Readme file for the MoviePoster App?

Is there a way to get it without installing the app .exe file?

I'm at work and I don't have the permissions to install the .exe file, is that the only way to get it?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Where can I get the Readme file for the MoviePoster App?
> 
> Is there a way to get it without installing the app .exe file?
> 
> I'm at work and I don't have the permissions to install the .exe file, is that the only way to get it?


Honestly, I havent updated the readme file in a while. You could download one of the older releases if you want. 2.0 was the first to use an actual installer. everything older is just a zip file. the readme should be in the root of the zip. Most topics covered for older version also apply to 2.0 + as well. 

I'll make a point to post it separately on the web site in the future.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Honestly, I havent updated the readme file in a while. You could download one of the older releases if you want. 2.0 was the first to use an actual installer. everything older is just a zip file. the readme should be in the root of the zip. Most topics covered for older version also apply to 2.0 + as well.
> 
> I'll make a point to post it separately on the web site in the future.


Thanks meyer64 for the answer.

Also, for the trailer feature of the MoviePoster app, how does the sound of the trailer play into the whole project?

In other words, do you guys have the sound playing for the trailers, coming out of your flat screen internal speakers or do you have your TVs on mute?

If you do have sound volume up on your TVs, for when you want to play the trailer feature of the MoviePoster app, what about all of your situations that I have seen on this thread where your flat screen TV is enclosed in a containment box, or recessed in the wall and when your TV "bezel/frame" is enclosed and covered? 

My guess is that your answer is going to be that sound is not played when you are playing the trailers because when you go to a movie theater and you are watching their Movie Poster "trailer" TVs in the movie theater lobby, there is no sound coming from their trailers in the lobby.


----------



## AXLCMT

I am re-reading every single post for this thread starting from post #1 because it has been 1-2 years since I last did a complete reading of every thread, and I was able to answer my own question regarding the volume control of trailers as per this post below back in 2013 by meyer64.










Meyer64, this thread and your Movie Poster App is getting more and more popular every day and I predict it will keep growing until the whole world knows about it. Thank you for your hardwork! *I'm going to make a donation as soon as I am ready to install the Movie Poster app.* *This amazing software and creativity that you have is unbelievable! *I just happen to have a spare HP PC that just needs a 250 GB SATA hard drive and once I get Windows 7 up and running on it, I'm going to install the MoviePoster app and take it from there!

Here is the space that will hold my LED flatscreen for the movie post app. As you can see, it is right outside the theater door entrance. You can see the 2 x 4s that will act as the support frame for the TV mount, but this weekend I am taking most of the Kreg screws out of these supports and redesigning the entire thing in order to make the MoviePoster flatscreen TV "recessed" into the wall so that the screen will be "flush" with the wall surrounding the movie poster (with maybe some molding around the screen frame as well to cover the "bezel" of the TV)

I will post more photos as I do more work in it this weekend.


----------



## AXLCMT

How many USB ports does the display have to have to be compatible with the MovieApp motion sensor product? Two? (one for the display and one for the computer)


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> How many USB ports does the display have to have to be compatible with the MovieApp motion sensor product? Two? (one for the display and one for the computer)


The device itself is powered by USB. This can be from a USB port on your PC or a separate USB power adapter. Whatever the power source, it needs to be on all the time for the sensor to work. 

The connection to the TV (when using the USB/IR installation option) requires the TV to have one USB port that is only powered when the TV is on. If your TV doesn't have USB, you'd need to use the hardwired installation option. I'll be publishing an installation guide with pictures in the next couple days that should clarify the requirements.


----------



## rmilyard

So in version 2.1 you fix the dimming issue with TV Shows? And have a date for it?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So in version 2.1 you fix the dimming issue with TV Shows? And have a date for it?


Sorry, Ive been focusing on getting the firmware finalized for the motion controllers. I just finished that up tonight, so I'll have time to get back to testing and publishing 2.1 soon.


----------



## meyer64

For those interested. The Configuration Utility for the Motion Controller is now available for download. I still need to finish up the documentation for installing the device. But I tried to make the config utility as self explanatory as I could. Feel free to download it to get an idea of the options available.

http://movieposterapp.com/products.html

Pre-orders are being boxed up and should be in the mail by Saturday.


----------



## AXLCMT

I just purchased the MoviePoster Motion Controller because it was a lot less $$$ in contrast to the cost of alternative solutions.

If not for the MoviePoster Motion Controller, I would have had to purchase a Lutron RMJ-H20R Relay ($199 plus shipping), a Lutron Occupancy Sensor ($90 plus shipping) plus the labor and time to learn how to install the relay and the labor and time to install it. What a pain in the butt.

Meyer64's solution is the most cost effective and requires less labor intensive work to get it up and running.


----------



## AXLCMT

I just thought of an idea and I am searching AVS and Google frantically.
I just remembered that I have a lot of extra SMD 5050 LED Rope Light left over as far as the length of rope light I have
and the amount I need. I can cut a certain length and go around the edge of my 48" or 50 " screen.

But the problem is that I am making my flat screen TV flush with the surrounding wall.

The problem is, how can I integrate a LED rope light around a LED flat screen that will be flush with the wall?

Right now, I don't think it is possible.


----------



## AXLCMT

I just realized this morning while thinking about it, my alternative solution to meyer64's MoviePoster Motion Controller would not have worked anyway.

If I had followed my plan of getting a Lutron Relay to "power on and off" the electrical outlet
that the TV is connected to, any kind of Occupancy Sensor would not automatically trigger the Lutron Relay to automatically turn the TV on....all it would do is turn on power to the electrical outlet, which would NOT automatically turn on the TV.

Therefore from my perspective meyer64's MoviePoster Motion Controller is a one of a kind and I don't think there is anything on the planet that exists like it.

Thanks goodness I followed my spidey instincts and purchase the MoviePoster Motion Controller.


----------



## AXLCMT

I thought I would share my MoviePoster 50" flat screen installation/build, but if you think that this is too much information, let me know and I
will edit it.

I purchased this 50" LED 1080p Insignia TV from Best Buy on Saturday. I just wanted to buy a cheap 48" or 50" TV and not care so much about how bright
it is etc since it will only be used as a display.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-50-class-49-5-diag--led-1080p-hdtv-black/1214006.p?id=1219479932886&skuId=1214006

Here I am making a 50" flat screen frame which was actually 44" x 26" since that is the actual dimensions of the specifications for the screen I got.









Look ma!!! It looks just like a fabric panel!!!









I brought out the Porter Cable pneumatic staple gun to put it together.

















Here I am using the frame to determine where I want to put the flat screen.









Then the work continued to move the upright studs around to build the flat screen wall mount support.









Here are the original locations about to get removed. Another reason to use screws instead of nails for framing. All it took was a few reverse drill
moves and I had them all out, ready to get moved back since the flat screen TV will be flush with the walls.































































Those 2 x 4s that are "pushed back" are recessed because the Movie Poster 50" LED TV will be "flush" with the wall.
The 2 x 4s are exactly 5 3/8" back from the bench wall (flat screen depth is 4" and the TV Wall mount is supposed to be 1 15/16 deep for a total of 5 15/16, but I added 1/16 just in case)


----------



## meyer64

The final version of the Motion Controller user / installation guide is now available for anyone who is interested. 
http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_Motion_Controller_v2.1_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## oman321

I installed 2.0 and it launched. I was a little confused about registration and ended up closing the windows out. I tried to relaunch the app and now nothing happens. I've tried to uninstall, reinstall, system restore and all that but nothing seems to get the app to launch again? Any suggestions.

In the process of updating the machine in question, I am seeing a couple of .Net updates coming thru, hopefully this is the issue but not sure.


----------



## agent62

oman321 said:


> I installed 2.0 and it launched. I was a little confused about registration and ended up closing the windows out. I tried to relaunch the app and now nothing happens. I've tried to uninstall, reinstall, system restore and all that but nothing seems to get the app to launch again? Any suggestions.
> 
> In the process of updating the machine in question, I am seeing a couple of .Net updates coming thru, hopefully this is the issue but not sure.


I am having the same issue. I believe Meyer is aware of this issue. Something in the display settings is saving odd resolutions.

Hopefully 2.1 solves it


----------



## oman321

Thanks for the reply agent62 glad to know I'm not alone (this time). 

Does anyone know how to manually fix in the meantime to get it to run again?


----------



## krh1009

oman321 said:


> Thanks for the reply agent62 glad to know I'm not alone (this time).
> 
> Does anyone know how to manually fix in the meantime to get it to run again?



Not sure if there is an official way of fixing this problem, but I found removing the C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\MoviePoster directory and then re-installing fixed my problem (replace XXX with user name of the windows account you're using).

Hope that helps


----------



## oman321

agent62 said:


> I am having the same issue. I believe Meyer is aware of this issue. Something in the display settings is saving odd resolutions.
> 
> Hopefully 2.1 solves it


I got it to run finally. I haven't gotten a chance to do anything just yet but I'll to get back to it later hopefully. 

Post 1227 led me to the solution, partly quoted below to show file location. I deleted the movieposter folder entirely from appdata location. Then uninstalled and re-installed once again. Finally lauched after this and it looks promising that it will continue to run. 


meyer64 said:


> C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster


----------



## oman321

krh1009 said:


> Not sure if there is an official way of fixing this problem, but I found removing the C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\MoviePoster directory and then re-installing fixed my problem (replace XXX with user name of the windows account you're using).
> 
> Hope that helps


Ha! You hit it on the head. Thanks for the response, I had just figured that out as a solution and was posting about it. 

Hopefully it may help agent62 as well.


----------



## agent62

oman321 said:


> Ha! You hit it on the head. Thanks for the response, I had just figured that out as a solution and was posting about it.
> 
> Hopefully it may help agent62 as well.


Meyer actually suggested this to me along time ago. But the problem persists. It will be fine then happens again. I'm hooping that 2.1 solves this for me.


----------



## memmo

I have a spare 32" Toshiba LCD (720p) that I'd love to repurpose for this. I'd like to make a frame for it -- but I think ideally, I'd remove the TV's outer cover -- any problems with this? Any suggestions?


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I'm putting the finishing touches on the firmware now. The first batch should ship out this week.




So you get the first batch sent out? And guessing will need version 2.1 for them?


----------



## tha_kid

Wow this is a great thread and great software. This is exactly what I was looking for thanks meyer64.


----------



## AXLCMT

*Yes, the MoviePoster app is the most incredible contribution that metamorphosizes any theater into a genuine Home Theater experience!!! I truly can't believe my eyes every time I log into this thread and see the magic that meyer64 has conjured up with his creative and energetic spirit. God bless that man.*

I just donated as well. meyer64 deserves every penny for this wonderful experience.

I was just wondering. I'm in the middle reading every posting on this thread (at post 607 of 1329 right now) for the second time, but
am I wrong that I perceive that there are some members who are able to use their dedicated HTPC as a MoviePoster PC as well, and that MoviePoster has the ability to know which movie you are playing on your projector, which invokes the MoviePoster to automatically show a "Now Playing" movie poster of the current movie your are playing? 
Obviously in this scenario, you would need to have two video cables coming out of the HTPC/MoviePoster PC (one to the projector and one to your MoviePoster flat screen display). 

Am I correct? 

I thought that this poster at #612 is talking about something like this.


----------



## oman321

From what I have read yes, you are correct. 



meyer64 said:


> There shouldnt be a problem running MoviePoster on the same machine as XBMC.
> 
> First make sure you have the .Net framework version 4.5 installed.
> If you still get the error send me a copy of the displayconfig.xml file found in the AppData folder. for example C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System
> 
> I have a suspicion of what the problem could be. I'm still not sure of the root cause, but I might have a fix in place in for 2.1 If you'd like to be a guinea pig and test it out, just let me know and I'll send you instructions.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I was just wondering. I'm in the middle reading every posting on this thread (at post 607 of 1329 right now) for the second time, but am I wrong that I perceive that there are some members who are able to use their dedicated HTPC as a MoviePoster PC as well, and that MoviePoster has the ability to know which movie you are playing on your projector, which invokes the MoviePoster to automatically show a "Now Playing" movie poster of the current movie your are playing?
> Obviously in this scenario, you would need to have two video cables coming out of the HTPC/MoviePoster PC (one to the projector and one to your MoviePoster flat screen display).
> 
> Am I correct?


Yes, indeed. One pc can run XBMC/Kodi on one screen and MoviePoster on another. It just takes a little bit of setup in the display options. It is not required that they run on the same machine in order for the 'Now Playing' feature to work though.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So you get the first batch sent out? And guessing will need version 2.1 for them?


All Pre-Orders have been shipped out and should be delivered by 7/20.
The controllers will function independently of the MoviePoster software, and don't even really need to be plugged in to the PC to work, just a USB power source. If you do connect it to your PC, the MoviePoster software can tell the controller to keep the screen on when a 'Now Playing' poster is shown. That particular feature will need 2.1.


----------



## meyer64

agent62 said:


> Meyer actually suggested this to me along time ago. But the problem persists. It will be fine then happens again. I'm hooping that 2.1 solves this for me.



The issue should be fixed in 2.1 Hopefully I'll get it packed up and released soon.. The Motion Controller firmware took me a bit longer than expected. I kept getting ideas for things to add, and document.....


----------



## tha_kid

So I have my laptop setup as a test MoviePoster machine and I tried connecting it to a number of Kodi systems through the house and with all the kodi systems I get everything except now playing posters in MoviePoster. MoviePoster is running on windows 8.1 and the kodi systems are openelec based, most are raspberry pi's but I've also tried it with 2 pc's running openelec as well.


----------



## meyer64

tha_kid said:


> So I have my laptop setup as a test MoviePoster machine and I tried connecting it to a number of Kodi systems through the house and with all the kodi systems I get everything except now playing posters in MoviePoster. MoviePoster is running on windows 8.1 and the kodi systems are openelec based, most are raspberry pi's but I've also tried it with 2 pc's running openelec as well.


In Kodi settings, under Services, make sure that the webserver is turned on and 'Allow control of Kodi via HTTP' is enabled. double check that the port number, user name and password here match what you have entered in the XBMC/KODI plugin configuration. In some cases, the connection may fail if no password is present, so it may help if you add one. 

Also make sure that in Kodi, under Remote Control that 'Allow programs on this system to control Kodi' and 'Allow programs on other systems to control Kodi' are both enabled. 

The OS or hardware that Kodi is running on shouldn't matter.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> All Pre-Orders have been shipped out and should be delivered by 7/20.
> The controllers will function independently of the MoviePoster software, and don't even really need to be plugged in to the PC to work, just a USB power source. If you do connect it to your PC, the MoviePoster software can tell the controller to keep the screen on when a 'Now Playing' poster is shown. That particular feature will need 2.1.


This is awesome!  The shipments are out! The shipments are out! I can't wait for the Motion Controller since I pre-ordered! Yay!!!!!

I would be honored if I was the first to post installation of it with photos and video!!!


----------



## tha_kid

meyer64 said:


> In Kodi settings, under Services, make sure that the webserver is turned on and 'Allow control of Kodi via HTTP' is enabled. double check that the port number, user name and password here match what you have entered in the XBMC/KODI plugin configuration. In some cases, the connection may fail if no password is present, so it may help if you add one.
> 
> Also make sure that in Kodi, under Remote Control that 'Allow programs on this system to control Kodi' and 'Allow programs on other systems to control Kodi' are both enabled.
> 
> The OS or hardware that Kodi is running on shouldn't matter.



After some testing the issue I was having came from me running Kodi 15 rc2. With a Kodi 14.2 system the now playing poster showed just fine but not with 15 rc2.


----------



## meyer64

tha_kid said:


> After some testing the issue I was having came from me running Kodi 15 rc2. With a Kodi 14.2 system the now playing poster showed just fine but not with 15 rc2.


Glad to hear you figured it out. I'll see what I can do about kodi 15. I havent played with it at all yet.


----------



## meyer64

tha_kid said:


> After some testing the issue I was having came from me running Kodi 15 rc2. With a Kodi 14.2 system the now playing poster showed just fine but not with 15 rc2.


If you'd like to experiment. you can try this dll . I have not tested it AT ALL, but it might get the kodi plugin working on 15. 

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/XBMCmediaInterface.dll

just replace the old version of the file (backup up the old one if you want) located here: C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\Plugins\XbmcMediaInterface

Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## tha_kid

meyer64 said:


> If you'd like to experiment. you can try this dll . I have not tested it AT ALL, but it might get the kodi plugin working on 15.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/XBMCmediaInterface.dll
> 
> just replace the old version of the file (backup up the old one if you want) located here: C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\Plugins\XbmcMediaInterface
> 
> Let me know how it works for you.



Oh yeah I'm up for some experimentation. The new dll didn't work, I noticed that it didn't show the now playing name either. I'll do some more tests and grab some logs. I tried to attach two screenshots but I need to get my post count up first.


----------



## tha_kid

Ok here's a screenshot of the original dll and the experimental dll


----------



## memmo

Here's a photo of the frame I built for my poster display:










More photos in my build thread:

Here and here.


----------



## fibertech

Memmo, 
That looks identical to the frame I built but I painted mine black.
Good work


----------



## tha_kid

nice job memmo, i'm getting so many ides from this thread. I'm still deciding on the size and location of my poster screen. I'm thinking of doing it as you head down the stairs into the theater room as I don't have another hallway before that. Since it'll be heading down some stairs I don't want to have one too big...don't want to blind anyone while walking down the stairs.


----------



## loma

@meyer64

My movies are on my server with each movie in its own folder together with the trailer and poster. I have been using the custom list and adding a few of the movies from the server. However instead of using the downloaded posters and trailers, I would now like to use only my own movies and the trailers on my server.

What is the best way to achieve this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @meyer64
> 
> My movies are on my server with each movie in its own folder together with the trailer and poster. I have been using the custom list and adding a few of the movies from the server. However instead of using the downloaded posters and trailers, I would now like to use only my own movies and the trailers on my server.
> 
> What is the best way to achieve this? Thanks for any help.


The program saves its data to an xml file that has the movie data as well as specifying the poster and trailer file names. It only looks for these in the poster cache. There isnt really an easy way to do what your describing. I've extended the user posters feature for 2.1 to support trailers for a generic image, but that wont give you taglines, ratings, or any other metadata.


----------



## AXLCMT

Nothing less than impeccable professionalism at its best.
meyer64 gives you a tracking number for your shipment in addition to his going above
and beyond with his quick responses to questions via email about how the product works
and any questions about how to use it.

First to show his shipment status for the legendary Motion Controller!!!
Can't wait for this. 











Got my *"vertical/portrait"* flat screen mount. Not a wide as I thought which is great because, now I can remove the very left and right 2 x 4s, making more room for air to flow for the LED flat screen.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> The program saves its data to an xml file that has the movie data as well as specifying the poster and trailer file names. It only looks for these in the poster cache. There isnt really an easy way to do what your describing. I've extended the user posters feature for 2.1 to support trailers for a generic image, but that wont give you taglines, ratings, or any other metadata.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## AXLCMT

The Motion Controller has arrived.


----------



## meyer64

tha_kid said:


> Oh yeah I'm up for some experimentation. The new dll didn't work, I noticed that it didn't show the now playing name either. I'll do some more tests and grab some logs. I tried to attach two screenshots but I need to get my post count up first.


I did some minor testing today and at least on my system the kodi/xbmc plugin mostly works with kodi 15. there are a few issues, but the posters do show along with the playback status, tagline, etc. Are the files you're playing in your kodi library?


----------



## nickbuol

Are there any plans to get this working with jRiver Media Center?


----------



## meyer64

nickbuol said:


> Are there any plans to get this working with jRiver Media Center?


Not currently. But a plugin could be developed if jRiver Media Center has an API or network protocol that could be used to get playback status information.


----------



## AXLCMT

Just a few photos of my unboxing of meyer64's Motion Controller.

I video recorded the unboxing and reviewed the contents and it was a positive experience I must say.

I have Windows 7 installed on an old HP Pavilion Media Center m8330f PC with 3GB of RAM and a new 250 SATA hard drive that I paid $20 for (PC only needed a new hard drive and was just sitting there so I thought I might as well use it).

I installed the latest .NET Framework and the latest Kodi/XBMC and I downloaded and registered my MotionPoster Software.

I tried to choose the "Backup Your License Registration" but when I typed in a file name to save it, it came up with the error "File could not be found" or something like that.

I changed the display to "landscape" from "portrait" since I am just playing with my HP 16:9 ratio 19" computer screen.

I selected the option to "not display this window when opening MoviePoster" (that window that pops up with all of the options and setting with the donate here button), but I can't find the executable to open that window. 

Can anyone tell me where to find the file to execute that original configuration window?

It may be because my port settings are not configured right (which is why I want to get to that original configuration window), because right away MoviePoster shows a downloaded MoviePoster (Ant-man for instance) with a perfect fade in, but when that poster is done with its rotation, the next screen is black but I can see the very faint line/strip on the every left and right side of the next poster trying to appear.

I wish I could share with you my port settings, but I not until I can get back into that configuration window. Maybe I need to change my port settings?

I also just updated the Windows 7 with the latest updates and the PC is rebooting as I type this and is updating the service pack and I have to get to bed so I can't wait. Its at 10% now.

*Edit*: Windows 7 just finished updating and MoviePoster is doing the same thing. Now that I looked closer, the "thin strips/outline" of the black box where the next movie poster is supposed to appear", I believe are from the previous movie poster. What am I doing wrong? I know its a settings issue. Should I remove the latest Kodi/XBMC that I have and
re-install a previous version?

Here is a video of what is happening:






First to show the Motion Controller unboxing. I will post the video after some editing.










































Its been a few days since I read the manual, but I didn't know that a IR blaster came with it. I have to re-read it because
I don't remember how this fits into the product.









The hardwire USB cable in case your want to directly connect your PC power on/off control rather than have it depend 
on the power signal it gets from your USB port on your TV. (or if your TV USB port does not power off when the TV is off).


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Just a few photos of my unboxing of meyer64's Motion Controller.
> 
> I video recorded the unboxing and reviewed the contents and it was a positive experience I must say.


I appreciate your enthusiasm! Be sure to let me know if you have any questions on getting it set up. 


> I have Windows 7 installed on an old HP Pavilion Media Center m8330f PC with 3GB of RAM and a new 250 SATA hard drive that I paid $20 for (PC only needed a new hard drive and was just sitting there so I thought I might as well use it).
> 
> I installed the latest .NET Framework and the latest Kodi/XBMC and I downloaded and registered my MotionPoster Software.
> 
> I tried to choose the "Backup Your License Registration" but when I typed in a file name to save it, it came up with the error "File could not be found" or something like that.


I've fixed this for the next release. for now, if you want to keep a copy of your registration file, you can find it in your app data folder: C:\Users\YOUR_USERNAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System\MoviePoster.lic



> Can anyone tell me where to find the file to execute that original configuration window?


Right click on the poster area or the icon in the system tray to bring up the context menu, then select settings.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> *Edit*: Windows 7 just finished updating and MoviePoster is doing the same thing. Now that I looked closer, the "thin strips/outline" of the black box where the next movie poster is supposed to appear", I believe are from the previous movie poster. What am I doing wrong? I know its a settings issue. Should I remove the latest Kodi/XBMC that I have and
> re-install a previous version?


Based on the timing of when it goes black, I'm guessing that its trying to play the trailer, but it hasn't been cached yet. trailer streaming is broken in the 2.0 release, so they'll only play correctly after they've been cached. you could let it run for a while and wait to see if the trailers cache and sort out the issue on its own, or temporarily turn off the auto play trailers setting.


----------



## tha_kid

meyer64 said:


> I did some minor testing today and at least on my system the kodi/xbmc plugin mostly works with kodi 15. there are a few issues, but the posters do show along with the playback status, tagline, etc. Are the files you're playing in your kodi library?


Yes the files are in the kodi library. All my kodi systems use a shared library. I even tried installing a fresh copy of kodi 15, setup a local library and still the same outcome. in the logs I see

7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Now Playing: 
7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
7/21/2015 06:33:12 - Error Applying default flags: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Based on the timing of when it goes black, I'm guessing that its trying to play the trailer, but it hasn't been cached yet. trailer streaming is broken in the 2.0 release, so they'll only play correctly after they've been cached. you could let it run for a while and wait to see if the trailers cache and sort out the issue on its own, or temporarily turn off the auto play trailers setting.


Thanks meyer64 for sharing that.
I just noticed that some guys make sure that they manually start XBMC/Kodi before they start MoviePoster and I did not know that.
I will start XBMC/Kodi before I start MoviePoster tonight as well as try your settings update you shared. 

Do you need to start XBMC/Kodi manually before you start MoviePoster? I was rushing so I might have forgotten to manually start it. Lol. I guess I thought that MoviePoster uses XBMC/Kodi even if XBMC/Kodi is not open/running.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Thanks meyer64 for sharing that.
> I just noticed that some guys make sure that they manually start XBMC/Kodi before they start MoviePoster and I did not know that.
> I will start XBMC/Kodi before I start MoviePoster tonight as well as try your settings update you shared.
> 
> Do you need to start XBMC/Kodi manually before you start MoviePoster? I was rushing so I might have forgotten to manually start it. Lol. I guess I thought that MoviePoster uses XBMC/Kodi even if XBMC/Kodi is not open/running.


It shouldn't matter if Kodi starts before or after MoviePoster. MoviePoster will check every couple seconds to see if Kodi is running at the IP address specified in the settings and then connect to it to retrieve now playing status. If Kodi isn't available or isnt playing anything, MoviePoster will just continue to download and show posters from themoviedb.org. The issue your seeing certainly looks like the trailer just hasn't cached yet. If you want, turn on logging and send me a snippet of the log file, found in the your document folder under MoviePoster.


----------



## meyer64

tha_kid said:


> Yes the files are in the kodi library. All my kodi systems use a shared library. I even tried installing a fresh copy of kodi 15, setup a local library and still the same outcome. in the logs I see
> 
> 7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Now Playing:
> 7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
> 7/21/2015 06:33:11 - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
> 7/21/2015 06:33:12 - Error Applying default flags: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


I'll send you a link to download a test build of 2.1 later today that should fix the problem. I'd appreciate your feedback on it.


----------



## AXLCMT

Also, if my HTPC (with MoviePoster installed) has both an HDMI and DVI port on the back of it, does anyone know if there is a way to have the HDMI go to the projector and I could purchase at "DVI to HDMI adapter" and have the "DVI to HDMI adapter" go to my MoviePoster LED 50" flat screen, which will allow me to utilize the "Now Showing" feature of the MoviePoster software (ie while playing a certain movie on the projector, MoviePoster will know which movie I am playing and therefore post the "Now Showing" banner across the top of the 50" LED flat screen for the particular movie poster I am currently playing in the Home Theater) ?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Also, if my HTPC (with MoviePoster installed) has both an HDMI and DVI port on the back of it, does anyone know if there is a way to have the HDMI go to the projector and I could purchase at "DVI to HDMI adapter" and have the "DVI to HDMI adapter" go to my MoviePoster LED 50" flat screen, which will allow me to utilize the "Now Showing" feature of the MoviePoster software (ie while playing a certain movie on the projector, MoviePoster will know which movie I am playing and therefore post the "Now Showing" banner across the top of the 50" LED flat screen for the particular movie poster I am currently playing in the Home Theater) ?


I see no reason that wouldn't work. Just keep in mind that DVI does carry audio like HDMI does. so you might need to run a separate audio cable if you want sound for your trailers. 

FYI, you can run MoviePoster on a completely separate PC than your HTPC if you want and still use the 'Now Playing' feature.


----------



## meyer64

For anyone interested in doing some testing. 2.1 RC 1 is available for download. I still need to write up documentation on the changes and I'm sure there are still things to fix. There is no installer yet, just run the MoviePoster.exe. It WILL use your data and some settings from an existing 2.0 installation, so keep that in mind if you plan on running both on the same system. I appreciate any and all feedback. 

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z


----------



## loma

@meyer64: Dowloaded and testing. Initially noticed that the flash screen still shows. Is there a way to change or not show this? Will get back if any other items are noticed as I continue to test.


----------



## tha_kid

I downloaded and tested and with my Kodi 15 system I only get a poster to show from 1 movie in my library, all the other movie posters are blank as well as tv shows. 

With Kodi 14.2 everything works great.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> I see no reason that wouldn't work. Just keep in mind that DVI does carry audio like HDMI does. so you might need to run a separate audio cable if you want sound for your trailers.
> 
> FYI, you can run MoviePoster on a completely separate PC than your HTPC if you want and still use the 'Now Playing' feature.


So, just thinking in my head how I can do this and thinking out loud but by the time I finish writing out this thought,
I might have answered my own question. Lol.

If I have my MoviePoster PC in the lobby right next to the LED 50" flat screen (out of view), and my HTPC inside the home theater (component rack), *and of course both of them networked and sharing files*, can I run a movie stored on the HTPC playing directly to the projector, and have the MoviePoster PC getting its Movie Posters and Trailer content through the HTPC (ie all of my 1000s of Movie Posters and Trailer content will be stored on the HTPC in a shared folder and I would have to change the MoviePoster's PC cache directory from the C drive to the Network Folder location on the HTPC)?

I'm not sure if this is relevant, but I would also have my Denon A/V Receiver in between the projector and the HTPC. 

*Would the MoviePoster software on the MoviePoster PC located in the lobby, then be able to show the "Now Playing" banner (on my LED 50" flat screen in the lobby) when I choose to play a movie located on the HTPC (located inside the home theater component rack)? *

BTW, I made the changes you advised and now the movie posters are showing flawlessly (ie I unchecked the "automatically stream trailers" option). I also changed the movie poster HD setting from 1080p to 720p and the movie posters look just as stunning (even on my old LCD hp computer screen) because I thought that would reduce the amount of resources being used and help it run better.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> So, just thinking in my head how I can do this and thinking out loud but by the time I finish writing out this thought,
> I might have answered my own question. Lol.
> 
> If I have my MoviePoster PC in the lobby right next to the LED 50" flat screen (out of view), and my HTPC inside the home theater (component rack), *and of course both of them networked and sharing files*, can I run a movie stored on the HTPC playing directly to the projector, and have the MoviePoster PC getting its Movie Posters and Trailer content through the HTPC (ie all of my 1000s of Movie Posters and Trailer content will be stored on the HTPC in a shared folder and I would have to change the MoviePoster's PC cache directory from the C drive to the Network Folder location on the HTPC)?


You can change the cache directory to any location you want, but its probably not going to work the way you expect if you point it to a folder that has existing content. MoviePoster was built to use its own file structure and would try to store its own files in the directory you specify instead of just using the ones that are there.



> *Would the MoviePoster software on the MoviePoster PC located in the lobby, then be able to show the "Now Playing" banner (on my LED 50" flat screen in the lobby) when I choose to play a movie located on the HTPC (located inside the home theater component rack)? *


Yes, MoviePoster can show the now playing status from your HTPC as long as the IP and Port settings are correct in the plugin.



> BTW, I made the changes you advised and now the movie posters are showing flawlessly (ie I unchecked the "automatically stream trailers" option). I also changed the movie poster HD setting from 1080p to 720p and the movie posters look just as stunning (even on my old LCD hp computer screen) because I thought that would reduce the amount of resources being used and help it run better.


Glad to hear it. Once the trailers are saved you could turn that option back on and they should play.


----------



## AXLCMT

That's awesome. I will just put my ripped movie content (ie .mp4, .avi etc) into the same directory on the HTPC as the cache directory that MoviePoster is going to use on the shared folder on the HTPC and it will be all one big happy family (ie a folder with both the MoviePoster cache Movie Posters and Trailers and my actual movies).


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> That's awesome. I will just put my ripped movie content (ie .mp4, .avi etc) into the same directory on the HTPC as the cache directory that MoviePoster is going to use on the shared folder on the HTPC and it will be all one big happy family (ie a folder with both the MoviePoster cache Movie Posters and Trailers and my actual movies).


I've never tested that before, so I'm not sure if there will be any conflicts between the MoviePoster data and your HTPC library data. Let me know how it works out. 

One more thing. If you set the MoviePoster cache to use a network location, and if that location isn't available when the program starts, it will still use the default location in your document folder.


----------



## AXLCMT

Or I can just use a HDMI splitter from the HTPC and just install the MoviePoster software program onto the HTPC, then run one of the HDMI splits to the Insignia display and the other HDMI split to the projector? 

Or I could just buy a PCI HDMI Video Card and install
it into a open PCI slot on the HTPC so that I would now have two HDMI ports on my PC or would a HDMI splitter work just as well?

For both of the above solutions, that would eliminate the need for two computers and having to deal with a shared folder.










Here was my idea from my previous post where I would have to have the MoviePoster cache on a shared folder on the HTPC (and obviously change the settings on the MoviePoster PC to point to the HTPC Port and IP Address).










*EDIT*: Now that I think about it, a HDMI splitter will not work because from my understanding the "Now Showing" feature of MoviePoster will not work with a splitter solution because I think that it needs to be able to control the HDMI signal on two different HDMI ports. I either have to buy another HDMI PCI Video card or use my DVI port on the HTPC without audio though.


----------



## AXLCMT

I am back to square one with my ideas and I will need to do this with two PCs instead of one. 

MoviePoster PC will have to be in the lobby and the HTPC (which is 65' of cable away from the MoviePoster PC) will have to be a totally separate entity because even if I use the MoviePoster PC's XBMC to play movies, the MoviePoster PC is not connected to the A/V Receiver in anyway and therefore no sound would be able to get to my speakers and subwoofer, therefore I will not be able to utilize the "Now Showing" feature of MoviePoster for now, which I can live with.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I am back to square one with my ideas and I will need to do this with two PCs instead of one.
> 
> MoviePoster PC will have to be in the lobby and the HTPC (which is 65' of cable away from the MoviePoster PC) will have to be a totally separate entity because even if I use the MoviePoster PC's XBMC to play movies, the MoviePoster PC is not connected to the A/V Receiver in anyway and therefore no sound would be able to get to my speakers and subwoofer, therefore I will not be able to utilize the "Now Showing" feature of MoviePoster for now, which I can live with.


You can still use the 'now playing' feature even if your HTPC running Kodi / XBMC is completely separate from the MoviePoster PC. Most people probably use it that way. 

You don't need XBMC/Kodi installed on the MoviePoster PC at all, it just uses the network protocol to see what your HTPC is doing. send me a PM if you want help with the settings.


----------



## mcs2000si

Impressed with the virtual movie poster idea. Time to buy a flat panel just for this.


----------



## AXLCMT

Meyer64 was able to share with me the settings to have my MoviePoster PC use the network protocol to allow the MoviePoster PC to see what the HTPC is doing, and then therefore be able to have the MoviePoster software invoke the 'Now Showing' feature, based on whether you are playing a movie via XMBC on your HTPC. 

I'm reading through every post (on post #1135 of 1370) and will have probably learned this on my own since I plan on re-reading this over and over again until I understand everything, but he was kind enough to privately message me with that insight. The only thing he noted was that Kodi 14 is tested and works but he still had to work some changes and test to get Kodi 15 to do this.

Also, regarding my previous layout drawing, I was so clueless as to how the HTPC and MoviePoster PC would integrate regarding the 'Now Showing' feature, that I thought that a HDMI connection needed to go from the MoviePoster PC to the projector!  So please ignore that part of the drawing.

Also some good news about my TV handling speakers. I found out after just reading the manual online that my Insignia 50" LED screen has a headphone jack that I can use to connector computer speakers.

Here is my other solution that I may work so I have big decision to make between the two layout drawings.


----------



## oman321

Thanks for all the efforts meyer64, donation sent your way. Also shared this on a couple of HT groups on facebook. I hope that it brings you additional donations as they are well deserved.

I don't even have this running as of yet, mostly testing and checking it out, but I plan to reconfigure my HT equipment closet and adding a display to what will be a thru the wall rack is a natural extension for a movieposter display. 

Thanks again you have made life much simpler for the rest of us.


----------



## AXLCMT

oman321 said:


> Thanks for all the efforts meyer64, donation sent your way. Also shared this on a couple of HT groups on facebook. I hope that it brings you additional donations as they are well deserved.
> 
> I don't even have this running as of yet, mostly testing and checking it out, but I plan to reconfigure my HT equipment closet and adding a display to what will be a thru the wall rack is a natural extension for a movieposter display.
> 
> Thanks again you have made life much simpler for the rest of us.


Hello Oman! Nice to see a familiar face and a long time very active member like yourself on the thread. I've read many of your posts including every page of your build.


----------



## oman321

Hey AXLCMT, 

Kind words thanks, this is a great community which makes it easy to keep coming back for more.


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> For anyone interested in doing some testing. 2.1 RC 1 is available for download. I still need to write up documentation on the changes and I'm sure there are still things to fix. There is no installer yet, just run the MoviePoster.exe. It WILL use your data and some settings from an existing 2.0 installation, so keep that in mind if you plan on running both on the same system. I appreciate any and all feedback.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z


Just downloaded this release, but it doesnt startup for me.
Getting the following error straight away:









On reinstalling 2.0 doesn't work anymore too 
Any idea what might be the problem?


----------



## kaotikr1

My setup.


----------



## popalock

kaotikr1 said:


> My setup.


Nice!

I feel like your setup would be epic... if all that could be seen is the glow and not the LED's themselves.


----------



## tha_kid

very nice kaotikr1.


----------



## kaotikr1

popalock said:


> Nice!
> 
> I feel like your setup would be epic... if all that could be seen is the glow and not the LED's themselves.


That part of the project is in progress.  Thinking about using speaker grill cloth to cover the leds. Should let enough light through to glow.


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> Just downloaded this release, but it doesnt startup for me.
> Getting the following error straight away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On reinstalling 2.0 doesn't work anymore too
> Any idea what might be the problem?


Can you please send me a copy of the displayconfig.xml file found in the AppData folder? For example C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System\displayconfig.xml

It will probably start working if you just delete that file and let it regenerate the next time the program runs, but I'd like to see what went wrong.


----------



## oman321

meyer64 said:


> For anyone interested in doing some testing. 2.1 RC 1 is available for download. I still need to write up documentation on the changes and I'm sure there are still things to fix. There is no installer yet, just run the MoviePoster.exe. It WILL use your data and some settings from an existing 2.0 installation, so keep that in mind if you plan on running both on the same system. I appreciate any and all feedback.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z


Took 2.1 for a spin last night, trailers worked right for the first time for me as soon as I started and enabled that option. 

One thought came to mind. Would it be possible to have an option of how often a trailer plays. If I could choose every poster, every third or every fifth that would be awesome. 

Otherwise running smooth for me right now.


----------



## oman321

kaotikr1 said:


> My setup.


Very nice. What display/tv did you use? Looks great with the thin bezel.


----------



## meyer64

oman321 said:


> Took 2.1 for a spin last night, trailers worked right for the first time for me as soon as I started and enabled that option.
> 
> One thought came to mind. Would it be possible to have an option of how often a trailer plays. If I could choose every poster, every third or every fifth that would be awesome.
> 
> Otherwise running smooth for me right now.


Shouldn't be much trouble to add that as long as you only care about it playing a trailer every x posters, no matter what they are. so if it were set to play a trailer every 3 posters, but if posters 1 and 3 happened to be the same for whatever reason, it would still play the trailer for that poster when its shown in the #3 slot. It would take more work to track playback for individual posters.


----------



## oman321

Sweet, yeah every x posters would be awesome. That way a guest would see one or two posters and then get hit with a trailer for the next one. I figure that if they see a trailer off the bat, that they'll move away before it's over and not necessarily see the transitions.


----------



## kaotikr1

oman321 said:


> Very nice. What display/tv did you use? Looks great with the thin bezel.


Changhong 49" Class 1080p LED HDTV 

It was an open box for $299 shipped via NewEgg. For it's purpose it's a darn good TV.


----------



## oman321

It looks great, nice find. Good luck on the LED's.


----------



## Metric

FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.


http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE®-iPC...F8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc


----------



## tha_kid

Metric said:


> FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE®-iPC...F8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc


Nice find, I may get one of these instead of using an old laptop. Plus it uses next to no power.


----------



## popalock

Metric said:


> FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE®-iPC...F8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc


Wow...I echo others when they say that is a nice find =)

Question for you guys. If I were to take on a project like this, would implementing a small computer like the one above with a 4K TV as the display source provide a palpable benefit? Does the software and/or hardware have any other limitation preventing display of the increased resolution? I ask because I feel 4K TV's these days all consistently seem to be very very good at displaying still photos and I could imagine the increased resolution working well (albeit maybe a bit cost prohibitive) for an application like this.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64, for the PIR Sensor, do you suggest simply friction fitting it into the ceiling drywall in contrast to purchasing some sort
of wall plate/cover for it?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> meyer64, for the PIR Sensor, do you suggest simply friction fitting it into the ceiling drywall in contrast to purchasing some sort
> of wall plate/cover for it?


I would get a blank wall plate and drill a hole in it the same size as the sensor lens, you should be able to friction fit the PIR sensor lens to the wall plate, or use a dot of hot glue if you need to. Then mount that to an 'old work' electrical box.


----------



## meyer64

popalock said:


> Wow...I echo others when they say that is a nice find =)
> 
> Question for you guys. If I were to take on a project like this, would implementing a small computer like the one above with a 4K TV as the display source provide a palpable benefit? Does the software and/or hardware have any other limitation preventing display of the increased resolution? I ask because I feel 4K TV's these days all consistently seem to be very very good at displaying still photos and I could imagine the increased resolution working well (albeit maybe a bit cost prohibitive) for an application like this.


I know there are at least a few people who are running a 4k TV for this. Perhaps they will speak to how its working for them. 
I can tell you though, that the resolution of the poster images is usually 1000x1500. This is the highest resolution currently available from themoviedb.org for most posters. The software will scale them to whatever resolution display your running, but you wont really gain any quality, resolution wise.


----------



## Tedd

I'd venture an IPS 1920x1080P hdtv would offer "better bang for your buck", over a lower end 4K hdtv.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> I would get a blank wall plate and drill a hole in it the same size as the sensor lens, you should be able to friction fit the PIR sensor lens to the wall plate, or use a dot of hot glue if you need to. Then mount that to an 'old work' electrical box.


Great idea. Thank you.

*Can a regular 10 ft USB cable be used to extend and attach to the USB "Sense" cable?*


----------



## popalock

meyer64 said:


> I know there are at least a few people who are running a 4k TV for this. Perhaps they will speak to how its working for them.
> I can tell you though, that the resolution of the poster images is usually 1000x1500. This is the highest resolution currently available from themoviedb.org for most posters. The software will scale them to whatever resolution display your running, but you wont really gain any quality, resolution wise.


Ah, I see. Well, I get my posters from http://www.movieposterdb.com/ and the quality is typically 3524 x 5000. Obviously this doesn't scale properly to a 16:9 aspect ratio TV, but neither does the 1000 x 1500 resolution mentioned above. Maybe there is hope for 4K in this context yet. 

Thanks for the feedback man.


----------



## Tedd

4K can be done, just not using the whole hdtv frame.


----------



## AXLCMT

AXLCMT said:


> Great idea. Thank you.
> 
> *Can a regular 10 ft USB cable be used to extend and attach to the USB "Sense" cable?*


Oops. I just noticed that you have already answered my question via a private PM as per the image below.
I'm in the middle/end of my HT build and my brain is fried with information, so I apologize for the redundant questions.

I'm therefore not going to risk using a Active USB to extend the Sensor Cable.


----------



## AXLCMT

AXLCMT said:


> Oops. I just noticed that you have already answered my question via a private PM as per the image below.
> I'm in the middle/end of my HT build and my brain is fried with information, so I apologize for the redundant questions.
> 
> I'm therefore not going to risk using a Active USB to extend the Sensor Cable.



Shoot. I just noticed you mentioned the USB Cable may need to be *up to 10 ft in length at most.* 
I planned on using one that I have stored away but I don't know its exact length. Its not an Active USB Cable so
I know it will be 15 ft at most, otherwise I will buy one that is 10 ft long or less.


----------



## meyer64

You can try a slightly longer cable. An extra few feet should be fine.


----------



## GCS

I really need to get off my a$$ and do this, what really cool project. I made several of my own backlit framed poster boxes for my room but this would really be good way to have a lot more!

What size LCD is everyone using 42"?


Also what's the update on the Intel Compute Stick being used that I just read about in this thread? Seems like the perfect thing for this project.


----------



## oman321

Not sure whatever happened with the compute stick but Metric posted the item below as an alternative. 




Metric said:


> FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE%C2%AE-iPC002-BayTrail-Quad-core-Bluetooth/dp/B00REGG6QU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc


----------



## GCS

Thanks. The Intel stick is a little smaller. I think I am going to give it a shot. Not sure I care that the Intel stick will not run Windows 10 

Now to decide on TV size. I would prefer 40-42 but I have an old 32" Westinghouse sitting here with bad speakers. I should really just use that. Downside is that is only 720p, old and heavy as hell. Upside ... it's free!


----------



## oman321

At the very least get it running and test it out, once you do you'll get a feel for it and can go from there. I have a 27 inch Olevia TV stored away that I feel the same way about, I'm tempted to tear it apart to see how small I can make it without it's exterior as others here have done. However, with all the thin bezel and light weight tv's becoming more prevalent it is quite tempting to get something new or open box that would suit the need. The common range seems to be 40 to 50" if getting something new. In your case with lighted poster boxes already I'd shoot for something of similar size. 

For now I've been testing it on a 18" monitor which has built in speakers and it's awesome, so cool when the trailers started working for me. I was configuring over RDP and trailers hadn't worked before 2.1, I was surprised when the trailer started playing and the audio came thru on my phone's RDP session. 

I also noticed this PC Stick (first review is a video from Lon Seidman) and seems promising for slightly lower cost. One nice thing about it is that it has a directional antenna if signal strength is a concern. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X4O6GRK...UTF8&colid=WUOJ7NYK8OHM&coliid=I1T5SCX4JE3NIX


----------



## GCS

Yep saw that one too.

I have a 40" TCL hanging on my wall that I am eyeing for this project as well.

Looks like just about the perfect size. Time to fiddle with movie poster software!


----------



## meyer64

*New features are coming soon to the MoviePoster Motion Controller via a firmware update. *

*Discrete IR code support will allow for use on TV's without a USB port or hard wiring. This allows the controller to send a unique code for 'Power On' and 'Power Off' if your TV supports it.
*Pronto Hex code support for setting IR codes - Pronto hex is basically the standard format for discrete IR codes found online. 
*Send the MoviePoster software commands with virtually any remote. (toggle trailers, next poster, toggle showtimes, etc.)

If you have a function you feel would be useful to control via an IR remote, let me know and I'll be sure to add it. 

You can find more information on discrete IR codes on remotecentral.com Discrete Code Hunter 

I am currently completing final testing of the above functionality.


----------



## oman321

GCS said:


> Yep saw that one too.
> 
> I have a 40" TCL hanging on my wall that I am eyeing for this project as well.
> 
> Looks like just about the perfect size. Time to fiddle with movie poster software!


Lol, you should be all over that!! I'm getting underway in re-arranging my equipment closet, once I finish that then I'll focus on a final display set up. Trouble is convincing the Mrs. I need at least one if not multiple 40+ inch flat panels for this  when we have a 32" in the bedroom. For now I'll probably be using a slightly bigger monitor next to equipment setup in portrait mode and/or a 27 inch tv already hanging in the gym area heading towards the HT.


----------



## GCS

Dumb question which I am sure has been asked but I cannot seem to find it (my search skills escape me).

Is there a setup guide/manual somewhere to explain what each setting is/does? Some make sense, a lot don't to me.

I like what I see so far with it just running on my desktop for now. Definitely like the idea of the trivia slides as that is one thing we always enjoy at the real theaters. Where is everyone getting their trivia stuff from btw?

Thanks meyer for this project its damn cool.

Greg


----------



## sucher

popalock said:


> Ah, I see. Well, I get my posters from http://www.movieposterdb.com/ and the quality is typically 3524 x 5000. Obviously this doesn't scale properly to a 16:9 aspect ratio TV, but neither does the 1000 x 1500 resolution mentioned above. Maybe there is hope for 4K in this context yet.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback man.


I am running a 4K display. The higher res images (like the ones from movieposterdb.com or impawards.com) look noticeably better but the lower res do scale OK. I too would love native support for the higher res posters since right now it is a trade-off between image quality and ease of use / automation.


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Dumb question which I am sure has been asked but I cannot seem to find it (my search skills escape me).
> 
> Is there a setup guide/manual somewhere to explain what each setting is/does? Some make sense, a lot don't to me.
> 
> I like what I see so far with it just running on my desktop for now. Definitely like the idea of the trivia slides as that is one thing we always enjoy at the real theaters. Where is everyone getting their trivia stuff from btw?
> 
> Thanks meyer for this project its damn cool.
> 
> Greg


It turns out that i'm a bit better at writing code than documentation... some day i'll get around to writing a full manual 
There is a faq section on the website as well as a Readme file included with the program (there is a button in the setting window that will open it), but I realize there is a lot that isn't covered there. I'm happy to answer any questions you have though. 

Take a look at http://cinemavision.tv/ for trivia slides. The site is currently being updated, but I'm told it should be back up soon.


----------



## meyer64

sucher said:


> I am running a 4K display. The higher res images (like the ones from movieposterdb.com or impawards.com) look noticeably better but the lower res do scale OK. I too would love native support for the higher res posters since right now it is a trade-off between image quality and ease of use / automation.


This will be coming soon. themoviedb.org now has 2000x3000 pixel images available. so you'll be able to get those automatically.


----------



## GCS

Thanks meyer.

I guess a few minor questions.

1. How do I change the heading from Great Dane ... to something else? I see I can change the Home Screen Tagline but when I click save its asking me to open a for a file vs saving something.

2. Could I get clarification on how to make sure that certain posters will always be there (i.e. Jaws, Star Wars (old movies), etc.)


Thanks

Greg


----------



## GCS

oman321 said:


> Lol, you should be all over that!! I'm getting underway in re-arranging my equipment closet, once I finish that then I'll focus on a final display set up. Trouble is convincing the Mrs. I need at least one if not multiple 40+ inch flat panels for this  when we have a 32" in the bedroom. For now I'll probably be using a slightly bigger monitor next to equipment setup in portrait mode and/or a 27 inch tv already hanging in the gym area heading towards the HT.


LOL. Yeah most likely I am going to be grabbing this TCL. Its a decent set and was cheap but for regular TV viewing I haven't been thrilled with it (my Samsungs at home look way better). It means I need to buy a new set for the office. I am just being cheap about things.

After thinking things through I'm probably not going to even hassle with the Intel Compute Stick either. My media server is in the family room and as long as I can figure out a place to put this "poster frame" that I can get an HDMI cable to I will just run this off of the server directly. My only cost would be the TV and some wood. Server is also hard wired to the network so no wireless drop out issues to bother with either.


----------



## oman321

HDMI, or a couple cat5's or 6's to convert over to HDMI. If that fails something like this seems cheap enough to try out. 

http://www.amazon.com/Streaming-V-l...&qid=1438272882&sr=8-2&keywords=wireless+hdmi


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Thanks meyer.
> 
> I guess a few minor questions.
> 
> 1. How do I change the heading from Great Dane ... to something else? I see I can change the Home Screen Tagline but when I click save its asking me to open a for a file vs saving something.


You're on the right track. The 'Home Screen Tagline' is the text that shows up under the poster when the 'Theater Poster' is shown. The 'Theater Poster' shows when the application starts, settings are loading/saving , etc. 

Both the 'Theater Poster' and 'Theater Banner' are stored as images. To change them, you'll need to first create the image you want to use. then click on 'Set' and browse to the file. When you're done, save the settings. You can make a copy of the default images located in C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\Images\Themes\Default , if you want to use them as a template.



> 2. Could I get clarification on how to make sure that certain posters will always be there (i.e. Jaws, Star Wars (old movies), etc.)


For this you'll need to use the webremote. you can open it through the settings window or on another device. 
First, you'll need to add the posters you want to the cache. Go to the Cache tab, click the blue + in the top right. Enter the name of the movie , TV show ,or game poster you want and click search. from the list of posters that are found, click the + to the right of them to add that poster to your cache. 

If you have some posters that you want to appear more frequently, go to the Cache and click the gear icon to the right of one the poster. at the bottom you will see a star rating. click on the stars to change the rating. Posters with a higher star rating will appear more frequently and those with a rating of 3 or more, will never be deleted if you are using the 'auto clean cache option'

If you have a specific set of posters that you want to show, but nothing else, You want to use the custom list feature. Go to the Custom list tab and click the blue + in the top right. Enter a name for your list and click OK. (you might need to re lead the Custom List tab to get it to show up for editing). when you click the list name, it will open the list for editing. gain, click the blue + in the top right to add posters to your list. just check the boxes next to the posters you want added. you can use the search filter to quickly find a poster in your cache. Only posters that have been added to the cache are available for a custom list. when your done return to the custom list page to see the posters in the list. (again, you might need to refresh the page to see changes). 
To enable the custom list go to the Remote tab, turn on Use Custom List and select your newly created list. now, only the posters you selected will be shown.


----------



## GCS

Ahh ok so I need to make my image first, makes sense.

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## meyer64

It was pretty easy to add HD poster support from tmdb. The next release will have an option to prefer HD posters. the best they have right now is 2000x3000, but if they ever have higher resolution, MoviePoster will support it. It wont be on by default though since there is a bit of a performance hit and the posters take up 5x as much space. 

Dang it people.... now I want to buy a 4k display too.


----------



## GCS

Not the best but the price is cheap and probably more than good enough for poster art http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...008&cm_re=changhong_4k-_-89-624-008-_-Product


----------



## Tedd

Any interest out there, if I duplicated my sampler 1080x1600 sampler folder in 1000x1500, and 2160x3000?


I kind of view it as a "demo for the spouse and kids" tactic to sell the Mrs on it.  


It also would let people demo files on any hdtv they were considering buying. I used it when I was looking at a new 
hdtv to check out black levels, and colors, and poster size on a hdtv. (The posters aren't meant to fill the whole panel, 
just the width and retain the aspect ratio of a 27x40" movie poster.)


----------



## Tedd

forgot the attachment......


----------



## GCS

meyer,

I am running this on my desktop to fiddle with and things look great and seem to work ok but after about 10-12 slides (posters and trivia slides being used) the software seems to get stuck and I just get a spinning wheel at the bottom. Any advice?


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> meyer,
> 
> I am running this on my desktop to fiddle with and things look great and seem to work ok but after about 10-12 slides (posters and trivia slides being used) the software seems to get stuck and I just get a spinning wheel at the bottom. Any advice?


Hard to say. There are two spinning icons that show up, one is a circle, the other is a set of gears. the circle indicates its loading the next poster. the gears are when its fetching new posters and populating the list to be shown. 
Turn on logging in the settings and let it run until the problem presents itself. then send me a copy of the log and i'll take a look. the logs get stored in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs


----------



## GCS

Metric said:


> FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE®-iPC...F8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc



I decided to grab this as well instead of running off my server. Keeps this self contained and doesn't monkey with anything on my server which has enough to do.


Metric anything I need to know about using this little bugger?

Greg


----------



## popalock

Metric said:


> FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE®-iPC...F8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc


Just looking at this on amazon... Seems like if I was going the 4K TV route, that this would be a limitation:


----------



## GCS

I think that's going to be the limitation with any of these "pocket sized" PCs. If you are spending the money on a 4K set just for this purpose I suspect you won't have an issue spending more on a better PC with a 4K capable video card.


----------



## popalock

GCS said:


> I think that's going to be the limitation with any of these "pocket sized" PCs. If you are spending the money on a 4K set just for this purpose I suspect you won't have an issue spending more on a better PC with a 4K capable video card.


Ok...so... are there any "pocket sized" PC's with 4K capable video cards?


----------



## Tedd

I think 4K is going to limit posters, based on my digital poster collecting experience. 


Even if you are prepared to buy from movieposterdb.com. Some of those 4K sized posters
also appear to be upscaled and look great downscaled, but at 4K, not so hot. 


So while I can see the allure of a 4K set, the mid range resolution is likely the sweet spot 
in terms of cost + performance, while still allowing for some impressive picture quality on a 
40-42" hdtv. 


I started to build a demo folder, for 1000x1500, 1080x1600, and 2160x3000 posters on my 
Google drive, as demo tool, as Google drive has now upped my 3G to 15G.


----------



## popalock

Sorry if this has already been hashed out, but what is stopping Myers's program from accommodating the higher rez posters?


----------



## Tedd

I would expect that 1500x1000 poster "window". 


But I am guessing you are asking about if the program is run on a 4K hdtv and used an internal 
poster database, now that I think about it? 


If that's the case, then I have to wonder how does the metadata scale up and look like?


----------



## Metric

popalock said:


> Ok...so... are there any "pocket sized" PC's with 4K capable video cards?



That little pc has a bay trail - im pretty sure theyre limited to [email protected] and they don't include h2.65 decoding - they aren't really for 4k.


----------



## GCS

Anyone here have photoshop skills I could borrow?

I would like to change logo at the top provided by Meyer but no software or skills to do so.

LMK

Thanks

Greg


----------



## meyer64

popalock said:


> Sorry if this has already been hashed out, but what is stopping Myers's program from accommodating the higher rez posters?


The current releases obtain images from themoviedb.org. When I started the project the highest resolution the had was 1000x1500, so I designed the program around that. Since any reasonably priced TVs at the time wouldn't be able to display anything much higher than that, I scaled everything internally to 1080 width for performance reasons, even if the source was higher, like if you loaded a custom image from a 10 megapixel photo. A couple days ago , I added an option to display everything at its highest resolution and added an obtain to prefer the higher resolution images from themoviedb currently, 2000x3000, not quite 4k, but fairly close. So the Next release will be '4k ready' . The metadata logos are still fairly low resolution, usually 100 to 150 pixels in height, but the software will support high res ones if a new theme were to be created.


----------



## rmilyard

So thinking about upgrading PC today to Windows 10. 

So is Movie poster 2.1 released yet so can add that also? 

And all should need to make sure have backed up in license file?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So thinking about upgrading PC today to Windows 10.
> 
> So is Movie poster 2.1 released yet so can add that also?
> 
> And all should need to make sure have backed up in license file?


I can tell you that MoviePoster runs fine on Windows 10 (at least in a VM). 2.1 RC1 is available for download now. Another release with a few tweaks and support for higher resolution posters is just about ready. That will likely be the 2.1 final, unless any other major issues are reported. 

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z

If your upgrading Windows and leaving files in place, your registration and poster cache should remain intact. 
If you want to be extra safe, export your registration file and backup the MoviePoster folder from your documents folder.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I can tell you that MoviePoster runs fine on Windows 10 (at least in a VM). 2.1 RC1 is available for download now. Another release with a few tweaks and support for higher resolution posters is just about ready. That will likely be the 2.1 final, unless any other major issues are reported.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z
> 
> If your upgrading Windows and leaving files in place, your registration and poster cache should remain intact.
> If you want to be extra safe, export your registration file and backup the MoviePoster folder from your documents folder.


So I just installed Window 10 Pro 64bit and MP 2.1. When running it I get it going but when start using computer the program takes control of mouse and puts it in the bottom right corner of screen. When I start using mouse after few secs program takes it again and does the same.

UPDATE:

Looks like whenever something changes on the display it happens. The I have Milyard Productions and Coming Soon on top changing so when it changes the mouse moves.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So I just installed Window 10 Pro 64bit and MP 2.1. When running it I get it going but when start using computer the program takes control of mouse and puts it in the bottom right corner of screen. When I start using mouse after few secs program takes it again and does the same.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Looks like whenever something changes on the display it happens. The I have Milyard Productions and Coming Soon on top changing so when it changes the mouse moves.


This was added because sometimes the mouse would show up in the middle of the screen, right smack in the middle of a poster, even though it should ave been hidden. So, as you have noticed, now the mouse gets moved to the corner of the screen. the idea was that even if its visible, it would be out of the poster area. 

I do agree that it can be annoying if your using the pc for other things. I'll see if I can refine it a bit, maybe only move the mouse when its in full screen mode or something.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> This was added because sometimes the mouse would show up in the middle of the screen, right smack in the middle of a poster, even though it should ave been hidden. So, as you have noticed, now the mouse gets moved to the corner of the screen. the idea was that even if its visible, it would be out of the poster area.
> 
> I do agree that it can be annoying if your using the pc for other things. I'll see if I can refine it a bit, maybe only move the mouse when its in full screen mode or something.


Well at least not me! lol. On system I would run it on it will be fine I think. I was testing on my PC and OMG driving me nuts!


----------



## GCS

For anyone that wants a BIG poster setup but still be fairly inexpensive on sale today only http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rca-55-...=8575135&loc=0&id=1219065629534&skuId=1799212

55" LED for $399


----------



## Tedd

The real question is does a 55" hdtv blow out the quality of the artwork due to 1080x1600 and 1500x100 resolution 
of the posters? Depending on expectations of quality, at some point limited resolution is going to start affecting 
quality, as the hdtv gets bigger. That's kind of the point of why I am doing a Google drive testing folder, with multiple 
resolutions of the same posters. Seeing is believing. So I'm thinking 1500x1000, 1080x1600, and 2160x3200 resolutions.
1500x1000 for a controlled internal database use of meyer64's program. 1080x1600 for simple media player playback, and 
a 4K 2160x3200 equivalent of a 27x40" movie poster. 


Google Drive storage just went from 3G to 15G free storage too.  


Here's the 4K folder, with file sizes.


----------



## oman321

$299 42" 4K JVC after rebate, while supplies last. Although this is certainly a brand licensed product. 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=JVC+4k


----------



## GCS

How do you get the motion posters to work?

Do I download them from vimeo first -- if so how do I do that?


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> How do you get the motion posters to work?
> 
> Do I download them from vimeo first -- if so how do I do that?


I use a firefox addon called video download helper. It lets you save embedded videos from most sites like youtube and vimeo. 

Another good site for motion posters is geeknation. 

http://geeknation.com/mosters/


----------



## GCS

Thanks.


----------



## Tedd

29 high resolutions posters done, for testing:


https://drive.google.com/folderview...BIbkxnNzZNd1hIMERJUnZWNk5tUy1nWTA&usp=sharing


These are 2160x3200 (horizontal) format, which is 27x40" poster ratio format. Same ratio as 1500x1000 (vertical) and 1080x1600 (horizontal).


----------



## AXLCMT

Just thought I would share my installation of my 3.5mm *stereo* cable extension to the Motion Controller PIR Sensor to connector to the Motion Controller main unit.

Meyer64 has explicitly confirmed that the 3.5mm extension wire needs to be stereo and not mono.

I was lucky in that I didn't have to buy one, but they are really cheap anyways. I had one leftover that monoprice.com let me keep after I wanted to purchase
a mono cable for another projector, but I accidentally ordered a stereo cable.

The PIR Sensor has a cable coming out of it (female) that goes into the male end of the Motion Controller wire coming out of the back of it.

Thanks to meyer64's idea, I am going to be buying a cheap white blank wall plate and drilling a hole in it just big enough to fit the Sensor through.

When someone walks "out" of the theater, as they are exiting through the door, the sensor will turn on the 50" Insignia LED display.


----------



## oman321

Tedd said:


> 29 high resolutions posters done, for testing:
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...BIbkxnNzZNd1hIMERJUnZWNk5tUy1nWTA&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> These are 2160x3200 (horizontal) format, which is 27x40" poster ratio format. Same ratio as 1500x1000 (vertical) and 1080x1600 (horizontal).


Nice work Tedd.


----------



## AXLCMT

Tedd said:


> 29 high resolutions posters done, for testing:
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...BIbkxnNzZNd1hIMERJUnZWNk5tUy1nWTA&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> These are 2160x3200 (horizontal) format, which is 27x40" poster ratio format. Same ratio as 1500x1000 (vertical) and 1080x1600 (horizontal).


Thanks for sharing Tedd! Awesome work! These are bada$$!!!


----------



## Tedd

Thanks.

I still have to try them out on a 4K hdtv...... haven't seen them in their full glory as all my displays are 1080P. 


So I just have to wonder what a 4K based meyer64 program, with internal metadata and artwork, and rotated, full panel 
width artwork, could scale up to? A 60" 4K setup would be pretty impressive artwork-wise and since 2025x3000 posters 
scale really nicely, there wouldn't be any shortage of posters.


----------



## GCS

Not a sure a 4K set can get cheaper

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Changhong-4...sh=item43d27d95a3&afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true

$300 for a 40" set

Again not the best set around but for this project probably would do perfectly.


----------



## Tedd

That's dirt cheap, and I suspect it would work fine. But I have wonder about the electronics used in the set, 
to meet that price point? What kind of tolerances and is it full of low tolerance electronics? Which would 
make me wonder about how long before it fails? 


I'm also in Canada, so most things already look inexpensive, across the border. 


I guess I was also caught up in thinking in higher end terms, with an IPS 4K set. Artwork would be a little limited but 
not that bad to source. I started out thinking repurpose an existing 40" hdtv and upgrade it. Then a poster demo on
an IPS panel started me thinking about seeing how far this could be taken, where the sweet spot is, and all the factors 
going into getting a great poster image. 


I've explored the budget end of things, and pronounced it "rather awesome". 


That $300 4K set might just ratchet up the awesomeness, but I am thinking 4K and 60.  
1080x1600 artwork can already look stunning at 1080P and 40-42".


----------



## GCS

I just don't get the need to make something like this 4k (or heck a big TV) unless its cheap - aka blue something guy who got the 50" for $150. Seems a waste.

I have fiddled with the app on the 40" TCL I have hanging on my wall in my office and its great. Would a better TV make it look better sure but not worth a ton of extra cost IMHO.

That being said if I was going to buy a TV to do this project and wasn't getting a deal (like above) then I would probably just go with the $300 4K one above. To me this is an awesome project but one that I wouldn't want to blow the bank on ... again just my humble opinion.


----------



## Joshhare

Tedd said:


> 29 high resolutions posters done, for testing:
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...BIbkxnNzZNd1hIMERJUnZWNk5tUy1nWTA&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> These are 2160x3200 (horizontal) format, which is 27x40" poster ratio format. Same ratio as 1500x1000 (vertical) and 1080x1600 (horizontal).


Tedd! These posters are great! Thanks for sharing the samples!


----------



## Tedd

That would be Bluer101, and I am more then solid, with his approach. In fact, I really like it. 

But "your bank" and "my bank" may not be the same bank.  I did my time looking after "my bank",
so we could be "more" on the same page, then you know....  


And there's some pricey home theaters on AVS, where a couple of high end 4K panels wouldn't even get 
noticed on the bottom line. 


I also like the 40-42" hdtv range for this project. It scales well, with my small city home, and it's 7'1" 
ceiling height. I don't think a 4K hdtv is the best approach in the 40-42" range anyways. 


I also think a large (and free) poster database leverages the idea of budget quite nicely....


----------



## Tedd

Joshhare said:


> Tedd! These posters are great! Thanks for sharing the samples!



Thank Google, for the extra headroom.  


I'll likely keep adding to them, using 2550x300 and up, artwork.


----------



## meyer64

oman321 said:


> Would it be possible to have an option of how often a trailer plays. If I could choose every poster, every third or every fifth that would be awesome..


This has been implemented for the next release, coming soon.


----------



## oman321

Great, thanks for making it happen.


----------



## dabsabre

downloaded the latest version, installed and ran fine. downloaded around 15-16 posters via the webremote when the application stopped responding. now when I attempt to restart it, I get the 'movieposter has stopped working' dialog. any ideas or files I can send to help troubleshoot?


----------



## lawdawg

Loving the program and donated! I'm not going big but using a 19" widescreen monitor on the side wall stairs area leading to the theater. The plan is to nestle it in between some small static poster prints I have framed. 

I do have a feature request, or two. 

1) could you implement a way to select multiple posters for delete and blacklist? I like to get a large number of posters displayed but I'm not too keen on new foreign films or the latest shark vs type stufff. I'm envisioning a process like you have for custom lists, except that list is used to delete and blacklist items. You could even keep the posters around, just exclude everything from that list from playing if that was easier.

2) utilize text vs a graphic for the custom banners. maybe use the name of the custom list? all you would be loosing was the box around the banners, which really would not be that big of a loss compared to the flexibility and ease of changing the banners.

Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

dabsabre said:


> downloaded the latest version, installed and ran fine. downloaded around 15-16 posters via the webremote when the application stopped responding. now when I attempt to restart it, I get the 'movieposter has stopped working' dialog. any ideas or files I can send to help troubleshoot?


If you happened to have logging enabled, send me the log file. They are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs

If you didn't there is probably something corrupted somehow. if you want to send me a copy of the files in

C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System


----------



## meyer64

lawdawg said:


> Loving the program and donated! I'm not going big but using a 19" widescreen monitor on the side wall stairs area leading to the theater. The plan is to nestle it in between some small static poster prints I have framed.
> 
> I do have a feature request, or two.
> 
> 1) could you implement a way to select multiple posters for delete and blacklist? I like to get a large number of posters displayed but I'm not too keen on new foreign films or the latest shark vs type stufff. I'm envisioning a process like you have for custom lists, except that list is used to delete and blacklist items. You could even keep the posters around, just exclude everything from that list from playing if that was easier.
> 
> 2) utilize text vs a graphic for the custom banners. maybe use the name of the custom list? all you would be loosing was the box around the banners, which really would not be that big of a loss compared to the flexibility and ease of changing the banners.
> 
> Thanks!


1) excellent idea. I added it to my dev build this morning and will be in the next release. Internally, the blacklist is just a special instance of a customlist anyway. You might also want to adjust your filters to filter out genres your not interested in. The only problem is movies tend to belong to multiple genres, so sometimes they still get through because of that.

2) This could be done. I'm working on adding more customization options for banners, so i'll keep this in mind.


----------



## dabsabre

meyer64 said:


> If you happened to have logging enabled, send me the log file. They are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs
> 
> If you didn't there is probably something corrupted somehow. if you want to send me a copy of the files in
> 
> C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System


logging isn't turned on but here's the files you requested


----------



## dabsabre

meyer64 said:


> If you happened to have logging enabled, send me the log file. They are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs
> 
> If you didn't there is probably something corrupted somehow. if you want to send me a copy of the files in
> 
> C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System


I have the dump file referenced by the dialog as well but it's too large to attach. sent to the movie poster app gmail address. tried a re-install and it dumps out now when started.


----------



## meyer64

dabsabre said:


> I have the dump file referenced by the dialog as well but it's too large to attach. sent to the movie poster app gmail address. tried a re-install and it dumps out now when started.


Are you running 2.0 or 2.1 RC1? it looks like the displayconfig.xml file is referencing a decimal number for the display width and height. ex: 873.6 this needs to be a whole number. This was an issue in 2.0 for some users who had scaling options turned on in windows, particularly 8.1. This 'should' be fixed in 2.1 RC1 though. 

If you delete the displayconfig.xml file it will regenerate the next time you run the program. Make sure you have scaling turned off in windows display settings, or try out 2.1 RC1.


----------



## dabsabre

meyer64 said:


> Are you running 2.0 or 2.1 RC1? it looks like the displayconfig.xml file is referencing a decimal number for the display width and height. ex: 873.6 this needs to be a whole number. This was an issue in 2.0 for some users who had scaling options turned on in windows, particularly 8.1. This 'should' be fixed in 2.1 RC1 though.
> 
> If you delete the displayconfig.xml file it will regenerate the next time you run the program. Make sure you have scaling turned off in windows display settings, or try out 2.1 RC1.



2.1 RC1 fixed the issue. thanks


----------



## GCS

Webremote doesn't seem to work for me.

I can get in (i.e. main screen) but then doing anything else either does nothing or just gives me a spinning circle in the middle of the screen


----------



## meyer64

What browser are you using? Chrome, Firefox, or safari tend to work better than ie.


----------



## GCS

Using IE I'll whip out Chrome and see what happens


----------



## GCS

Need assistance on a few things:

1 - Where can I find RC1 - I have a poster orientation issue (custom posters are turned the wrong way compared to downloaded posters)

2 - Where can I find the cache folder so I can add motion posters? Following the path in your FAQ and I don't have that folder. I click on the Movie Poster folder and there is nothing that says Cache

3 - Webremote cannot be used. I can open from the settings menu of the program but that's it. Once I try to navigate to something I get webpage is not available. Doesn't matter what browser I use either.


FYI I am running version 2.0 of the app


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Need assistance on a few things:
> 
> 1 - Where can I find RC1 - I have a poster orientation issue (custom posters are turned the wrong way compared to downloaded posters)


http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z

As for the rotation of custom posters. make sure they aren't already rotated. For example, the high res ones that Tedd posted are already rotated, so for them to work correctly in MoviePoster, you'll need to rotate them back so they appear in the correct orientation on your PC. 



> 2 - Where can I find the cache folder so I can add motion posters? Following the path in your FAQ and I don't have that folder. I click on the Movie Poster folder and there is nothing that says Cache


in 2.0 it moved to your document folder. No data is stored in the program folder any longer. look in C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache

Sorry, im a little behind on updating the documentation.



> 3 - Webremote cannot be used. I can open from the settings menu of the program but that's it. Once I try to navigate to something I get webpage is not available. Doesn't matter what browser I use either.
> 
> FYI I am running version 2.0 of the app


Chrome is the prefered browser to use, but safari should work fine too. Stay away from IE, it doesn't like some of the scripts. You can try changing the port that the webremote uses. 8082 is the default but if something else is using it, it will fail. If a crashed instance of MoviePoster is tying up the port, a good old fashioned reboot should take care of it. Also check that your firewall isn't blocking it.


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC1.7z
> 
> As for the rotation of custom posters. make sure they aren't already rotated. For example, the high res ones that Tedd posted are already rotated, so for them to work correctly in MoviePoster, you'll need to rotate them back so they appear in the correct orientation on your PC.
> 
> 
> 
> in 2.0 it moved to your document folder. No data is stored in the program folder any longer. look in C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache
> 
> Sorry, im a little behind on updating the documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome is the prefered browser to use, but safari should work fine too. Stay away from IE, it doesn't like some of the scripts. You can try changing the port that the webremote uses. 8082 is the default but if something else is using it, it will fail. If a crashed instance of MoviePoster is tying up the port, a good old fashioned reboot should take care of it. Also check that your firewall isn't blocking it.



Bummer on the poster orientation but I understand.

Cache - thanks for the correction on this I found it now.

Webremote - I have checked everything I can (I think) and its still not working. I am using chrome, not IE. I did change the port # to see if it would help and no luck. I guess its a problem with my Apple Airport Extreme blocking things as windows firewall is completely turned off the machine I am testing with.


----------



## turls

Metric said:


> FYI if people are looking for a small pc to power this im using the one below. It runs off usb power, has a battery backup, and runs windows 10.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VENSMILE®-iPC...F8&qid=1438024945&sr=8-2&keywords=vensmile+pc



Just bit on this, has anybody actually implemented this, and run the release version of Windows 10 on it? And did you just run the .ISO upgrade of the release Windows 10 to upgrade? I'm wondering if this is not the "standard" Windows 10.


----------



## GCS

Can anyone offer a way to rotate 100s of posters w/o opening each one in paint and saving?

The above method works perfectly but naturally takes FOREVER and is a ton of work! I have tried doing select all in the folder and then choosing Rotate. This works and when you look at each one in paint its rotated the right way but they will not display correctly in movie poster.


----------



## GCS

Motion posters - when naming the mp folder do I name it jaws-motionposter or
tt00......-jaws-motionposter


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Motion posters - when naming the mp folder do I name it jaws-motionposter or
> tt00......-jaws-motionposter


The file name doesn't matter, so long as it ends in -motionposter and is in the folder for the corresponding movie. .swf,.gif and most video formats are supported.

so you'd have the following


----------



## GCS

Thanks for the info. I have things done that way but still not working, oh well a battle for another night.

FYI webremote seems to be working ok now I changed the port and that fixed it.


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Thanks for the info. I have things done that way but still not working, oh well a battle for another night.
> 
> FYI webremote seems to be working ok now I changed the port and that fixed it.


Do you have the 'Show MotionPoster if Available' option turned on id Display Options?


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> Do you have the 'Show MotionPoster if Available' option turned on id Display Options?


yep

I did just notice one thing.

When Jaws came up in the rotation the screen was black for a bit (5 seconds) then the Jaws poster showed up but not the motion poster.

Its like it was looking for the mp but couldn't play it. It is saved as an mp4.

It seems to be doing this on all the mp ones I have in the system.


Edit - lol, now it looks like I killed the program. Won't run at all when I click on it to start. Definitely time to back away and come back another day.


----------



## oman321

turls said:


> Just bit on this, has anybody actually implemented this, and run the release version of Windows 10 on it? And did you just run the .ISO upgrade of the release Windows 10 to upgrade? I'm wondering if this is not the "standard" Windows 10.


I also went for one of these. Seems like we are probably driving the price up, but I did manage to find one vendor who still had it for the original price. I'll see how it goes when it gets here Wednesday. I wanna try PLEX HT on it as well as connecting to a HDHR just to see how it goes, these may be just what I've wanted as an all in one solution. 

One reviewer on Amazon does mention being able to upgrade to Windows 10 but that it took some effort and cursing, lol.


----------



## harrytasker1

Connected my poster to my Raspberry Pi2 today with KODI 15RC.
Works pretty good, it still says No Connection at bottom right corner, but it's working.
I only get a strange END time whenever i start a movie on Kodi.
Running Movieposterapp 2.1RC
Any idea what is going wrong?


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> Connected my poster to my Raspberry Pi2 today with KODI 15RC.
> Works pretty good, it still says No Connection at bottom right corner, but it's working.
> I only get a strange END time whenever i start a movie on Kodi.
> Running Movieposterapp 2.1RC
> Any idea what is going wrong?


There seems to be bug in the plugin not reporting back connection status for kodi, that's why its still showing 'no connection'. Im working on a fix. there is an option in the settings to turn off the connection status display if it bothers you. 

As for the end time, MoviePoster actually gets that straight from Kodi. My guess is your time zone setting in Kodi is wrong, or the clock isn't set.

I really like your Now Playing banner. I might have to borrow that style.


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> There seems to be bug in the plugin not reporting back connection status for kodi, that's why its still showing 'no connection'. Im working on a fix. there is an option in the settings to turn off the connection status display if it bothers you.
> 
> As for the end time, MoviePoster actually gets that straight from Kodi. My guess is your time zone setting in Kodi is wrong, or the clock isn't set.
> 
> I really like your Now Playing banner. I might have to borrow that style.


Yes i already turned it off in the setting thnx!
And yes again for the time settings. Forgot to put the right setting in Kodi.
I noticed though that the start time is taken from the computer where the movieposter app is running from, so at first i had start time 8.20PM (cause my PC was set to US time) and the end time was showing in European Time (that is 22.30).
Anyway thanks for helping out again.

I just used Market Deco as Font for my titles and just a little gradient over it for finishing it off!


----------



## GCS

I'm not a prude or anything but is the above image really necessary to have in this thread?

I wasn't exactly expecting to see that when reading through and am thankful my kids were not in the room or walking by at just the wrong moment.

Can someone possibly delete that image or spoilerize it or something since it is clearly NSFW (or for kids).

Thanks


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> I'm not a prude or anything but is the above image really necessary to have in this thread?
> 
> I wasn't exactly expecting to see that when reading through and am thankful my kids were not in the room or walking by at just the wrong moment.
> 
> Can someone possibly delete that image or spoilerize it or something since it is clearly NSFW (or for kids).
> 
> Thanks


I've removed the image from my response to harrytasker1, but I don't really see whats wrong with the image. Maybe I'm missing something though. The poster shown is definitely not the most risqué that I've ever seen. Just to point out the poster is for a legitimate movie, even if not a well reviewed one. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731701/


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> I've removed the image from my response to harrytasker1, but I don't really see whats wrong with the image. Maybe I'm missing something though. The poster shown is definitely not the most risqué that I've ever seen. Just to point out the poster is for a legitimate movie, even if not a well reviewed one.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731701/


Not sure what the deal is now but up until 10 mins ago it was a large Hentai style porn comic. It was very NSFW.
Its the only reason I even said something.

I now see that its a poster and its more than fine. I like the banner as well and would love to steal it myself since I have been unable to do my own


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Not sure what the deal is now but up until 10 mins ago it was a large Hentai style porn comic. It was very NSFW.
> Its the only reason I even said something.
> 
> I now see that its a poster and its more than fine. I like the banner as well and would love to steal it myself since I have been unable to do my own


Huh, weird... Yep, I would been surprised as well.


----------



## Tedd

Well there's two posters I've never seen.


----------



## GCS

Tedd said:


> Well there's two posters I've never seen.



Did you see it or are you seeing the Barley Lethal poster that it was supposed to be?


----------



## Tedd

I assume it was the blue nails and gun, and then there's another poster with a hand grenade. 


Interestingly enough (and scary enough), today's newspaper had a story about a live grenade found outside a McDonald's. 
Just after lunch, a gardener found it. Thankfully, it was an adult who found it and not a child thinking it was a toy.


----------



## GCS

Well damn it must only be me with the messed up image. Of course its fixed now so no biggie but oh well.


----------



## SeveredDime

GCS said:


> Well damn it must only be me with the messed up image. Of course its fixed now so no biggie but oh well.



Not just you, I saw it as well. While I was at the office, never scrolled that fast before


----------



## GCS

meyer,

Sorry to bother you with this again but any idea why motionposters are not working for me? I have the option turned on and the MP in the folder named exactly as you showed.

I do believe it is trying to play them but they never show. When a poster comes up in rotation that I know has an MP the screen goes black for few seconds (just the tag line at the bottom) and then it brings up the standard poster but not the MP. This is why I think its trying to play them.

I downloaded them via the same Firefox downloader you mentioned a page or 2 ago. Could it be a formatting issue or resolution issue for the file?


----------



## dabsabre

oman321 said:


> I also went for one of these. Seems like we are probably driving the price up, but I did manage to find one vendor who still had it for the original price. I'll see how it goes when it gets here Wednesday. I wanna try PLEX HT on it as well as connecting to a HDHR just to see how it goes, these may be just what I've wanted as an all in one solution.
> 
> One reviewer on Amazon does mention being able to upgrade to Windows 10 but that it took some effort and cursing, lol.


any reason to opt for something like a Quantum Byte for a little extra $$ vs the option noted here from Vensmile? both appear to be similarly spec'ed but with the Vensmile being able to be powered via USB from the TV


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> meyer,
> 
> Sorry to bother you with this again but any idea why motionposters are not working for me? I have the option turned on and the MP in the folder named exactly as you showed.
> 
> I do believe it is trying to play them but they never show. When a poster comes up in rotation that I know has an MP the screen goes black for few seconds (just the tag line at the bottom) and then it brings up the standard poster but not the MP. This is why I think its trying to play them.
> 
> I downloaded them via the same Firefox downloader you mentioned a page or 2 ago. Could it be a formatting issue or resolution issue for the file?


mp4 format motionposters use the mplayer backend similar to the way trailer playback works. It could be that mplayer initialization is failing, or taking too long. Are trailers playing correctly for you?


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> mp4 format motionposters use the mplayer backend similar to the way trailer playback works. It could be that mplayer initialization is failing, or taking too long. Are trailers playing correctly for you?



Nope they try but I get a blank screen at the bottom of the poster. Sounds like you are right that the mplayer is not initializing.


----------



## turls

oman321 said:


> I also went for one of these. Seems like we are probably driving the price up, but I did manage to find one vendor who still had it for the original price. I'll see how it goes when it gets here Wednesday. I wanna try PLEX HT on it as well as connecting to a HDHR just to see how it goes, these may be just what I've wanted as an all in one solution.
> 
> One reviewer on Amazon does mention being able to upgrade to Windows 10 but that it took some effort and cursing, lol.


What was the original price? $120?


----------



## oman321

turls said:


> What was the original price? $120?


Yes. I saw some cheaper on ebay but wanted Amazon return guarantees.


----------



## oman321

dabsabre said:


> any reason to opt for something like a Quantum Byte for a little extra $$ vs the option noted here from Vensmile? both appear to be similarly spec'ed but with the Vensmile being able to be powered via USB from the TV



No reason, totally up to you, I saw the Quantum Byte but didn't read the reviews. I like the smaller form factor of the Vensmile. The only drawback for some on the Vensmile is the usb's stop working if no hdmi signal, kinda weird.


----------



## GCS

Vensmile or Intel Compute stick -- major advantage size, very low power, runs off USB. This makes life simply and a cleaner, easier setup/install. Downside is that its not very powerful. It does run the app just fun however it I notice with the Vensmile that it gets a sluggish from time to time and the mouse will freeze on me every so often. Probably not a huge problem but annoying.

The only other downside I can see to this would be if you are using the motion sensor from meyer this type of USB powered device is not going to work since there won't be any USB power to keep this thing going. Thus vensmile and TV both need to wake up and with no power to the computer all the time this w

Other choices like an Intel NUC, Brix, Quantum Byte etc will all be more powerful and run more like a regular computer than these will. They will have dedicated power plugs though which may be an issue for some or may not be.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Shawn Colton*
> 
> I can't seem to locate where XBMC saves the posters on my computer.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just realized you asked where xbmc stores its posters, not where MoviePoster does. it depends on the OS your running, but its in the xbmc userdata directory. for a Windows 7 machine it would be C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\XBMC\userdata\Thumbnails
> 
> but it stores them in subfolders based on some sort of hash, so its not really easy to find a specific poster in there.
> 
> *Personally, I use myMovies* to catalog my media. it has an option to store metadata and artwork right in the folder with your media file, which xbmc can use as a local source instead of scraping it from the internet. I like that this gives me full control over what artwork and metadata is used my xbmc. Its also MUCH faster if you ever need to rebuild your xbmc library since everything is already local.


*
Regarding the "myMovies" catalog software, is this what you use? It sounds like a great program. I have Windows so I would need to use the "Windows Media Center" version, but it sounds like you use the Mac/IOS versi*on.

http://www.mymovies.dk/products/windows-media-center.aspx


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> *
> Regarding the "myMovies" catalog software, is this what you use? It sounds like a great program. I have Windows so I would need to use the "Windows Media Center" version, but it sounds like you use the Mac/IOS versi*on.
> 
> http://www.mymovies.dk/products/windows-media-center.aspx


I use the Collection Management part of MyMovies to generate the metadata for my kodi library. 
http://www.mymovies.dk/products/collection-management.aspx

I actually use version 4, which is a bit old now.


----------



## GCS

meyer,

So I noticed something tonight in regards to my motionposter issue.

Your Great Dane motionposter that starts when the app starts does work and runs properly but none of the others do. I noticed in the folder that there is an mp4 version and an mkv version.

Do I need to convert these mp4s to mkvs or something?


----------



## turls

oman321 said:


> One reviewer on Amazon does mention being able to upgrade to Windows 10 but that it took some effort and cursing, lol.


The Vensmile was offering to download and install the Windows 10 upgrade almost as soon as I had it booted up to the desktop. Maybe the review experiences were from before the official Windows 10 release date. Mine is still installing but it seems to be working ok for the upgrade.

EDIT: Not trying to hijack the thread with specific hardware posts, but I ended up with a couple of unidentified devices after the Windows 10 Home update. Bluetooth is the most significant thing that is an issue now. Nothing that will keep me from running MoviePoster, but annoying. It looks like support is pretty non-existent for this box.


----------



## oman321

Nice, mine is coming in today. I was all excited to jump into Windows 10 til the Mrs. mentioned she read an article similar to this 
I know facebook, google and whoever else do this or stuff like this, but this is going to the core of the system you run and the network you run it on. 
Network password sharing with contacts, turning that off for sure!


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> meyer,
> 
> So I noticed something tonight in regards to my motionposter issue.
> 
> Your Great Dane motionposter that starts when the app starts does work and runs properly but none of the others do. I noticed in the folder that there is an mp4 version and an mkv version.
> 
> Do I need to convert these mp4s to mkvs or something?


Thats very odd... if its an mplayer init issue, then video of any kind would fail. either mkv or mp4 should work fine. Can you enable logging and send me a log file?


----------



## meyer64

I'd like to sincerely thank everyone for your continued interest and support of this project! MoviePoster has been installed in home theaters all over the world and this thread has now reached more than 1500 posts with over 100,000 views.


----------



## oman321

Congrats!! meyer64 you deserve many accolades for this project.


----------



## GCS

Will do. I have logging turned on, is there a way to send it to you via the app or do I need to get the file from a folder or something?

And thank you for all your work on the app. My wife and kids love it!


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Will do. I have logging turned on, is there a way to send it to you via the app or do I need to get the file from a folder or something?
> 
> And thank you for all your work on the app. My wife and kids love it!


The logs are in your documents folder, under MoviePoster/Logs. just send me a couple of the recent ones to [email protected]

Submitting logs from within the program is an interesting idea. I think I'll add that to a future version.


----------



## turls

Motion posters seem to be pretty hard to find. This link might be useful for some. I don't think many of the ones in this playlist have been mentioned here or on the MoviePosters site:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-oldCAKPYJGOaiHXykASL0ZK6D4L24kR


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> The logs are in your documents folder, under MoviePoster/Logs. just send me a couple of the recent ones to [email protected]
> 
> Submitting logs from within the program is an interesting idea. I think I'll add that to a future version.


Sent.

Thanks.


----------



## meyer64

So.. I got an idea in my head and whipped together a quick demo program tonight. I know a couple of these already exist, but I plan to integrate this functionality into the showtimes feature of MoviePoster as well as a standalone application. Its still VERY rough... but not bad for a couple hours effort. 

I present the first prototype of the GDC TicketMaker:

 

Planned features include:
configurable XML defined layout engine. 
Image download from themoviedb.org
Automatic ticket creation based on MoviePoster Showtime data.


----------



## popalock

meyer64 said:


> So.. I got an idea in my head and whipped together a quick demo program tonight. I know a couple of these already exist, but I plan to integrate this functionality into the showtimes feature of MoviePoster as well as a standalone application. Its still VERY rough... but not bad for a couple hours effort.
> 
> I present the first prototype of the GDC TicketMaker:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned features include:
> configurable XML defined layout engine.
> Image download from themoviedb.org
> Automatic ticket creation based on MoviePoster Showtime data.


Nice!!! 

Will you be able to change the seating reservation text? I want my ticket to say "The Money Seat."


----------



## meyer64

popalock said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Will you be able to change the seating reservation text? I want my ticket to say "The Money Seat."


Absolutely! The layouts will be completely configurable.


----------



## turls

meyer64 said:


> So.. I got an idea in my head and whipped together a quick demo program tonight. I know a couple of these already exist, but I plan to integrate this functionality into the showtimes feature of MoviePoster as well as a standalone application. Its still VERY rough... but not bad for a couple hours effort.
> 
> I present the first prototype of the GDC TicketMaker:


Have you seen this site:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...7-interesting-website-theater-invite-com.html

If that site was updated out of the 2000's feel and had social media integration, it would fit in nicely with the ideas in your head. It is for sale by the way...


----------



## tha_kid

meyer64 said:


> So.. I got an idea in my head and whipped together a quick demo program tonight. I know a couple of these already exist, but I plan to integrate this functionality into the showtimes feature of MoviePoster as well as a standalone application. Its still VERY rough... but not bad for a couple hours effort.
> 
> I present the first prototype of the GDC TicketMaker:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned features include:
> configurable XML defined layout engine.
> Image download from themoviedb.org
> Automatic ticket creation based on MoviePoster Showtime data.



WOAH that's nice. I can see me adding a QR code to it and having a scanner near the entrance of the theater so I can txt people tickets with showtime info then have a scanner check them in when they arrive.


----------



## turls

2 questions on the actual mounting:

To the many of you that have done the shadow boxes/wood frames for these--is there any reason I have to wait on the woodwork to mount the TV? I have the portrait mount for the TV on the way, and I'm thinking the frame/shadow box will probably either just kind of sit on top of the mounted TV or else attach to the wall separately. I know it might depend somewhat on the design of the frame/shadow box, but it this a reasonable assumption? I have no plans to try to recess mount the TV or framing.

I think the framing is going to be weeks/months behind the rest and this is such a nice setup as is I want to go ahead...

Finally, I have a very tall ceiling (12') in the hallway that is the most obvious location for this. The perfect place for it seems to be above the bathroom that is right outside the theater. I keep thinking about mounting TVs above a fireplace and how I would never do that. Is there a reason I should avoid above the door placement? Its actually at eye level at the top of the stairs where most people would be looking at this from 12-20 feet away (its a 40" TV).


----------



## oman321

Depending on the tv you may not need a box. 

Look at kaotikr1's setup on post 1379 of this thread. 
edit: saw you liked it, so you know the setup. 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-35.html#post36048970

With such a thin bezel it already looks like a poster frame, so why bother unless you're going for specific look or decorative match. Poster boxes/frames are most effective when you have an older tv with big bezels or large uneven areas to accommodate speakers. In which case some would remove the outer casing of the tv and fit everything better into a poster box/frame as shown early on in the thread. 

As far as height the way you describe, where it would be viewed from makes sense. Do you have a pic of the view to share for a better opinion.


----------



## popalock

tha_kid said:


> WOAH that's nice. I can see me adding a QR code to it and having a scanner near the entrance of the theater so I can txt people tickets with showtime info then have a scanner check them in when they arrive.


Ha! Would you turn them away if they forgot their ticket?


----------



## turls

oman321 said:


> Depending on the tv you may not need a box.
> 
> Look at kaotikr1's setup on post 1379 of this thread.
> edit: saw you liked it, so you know the setup.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-35.html#post36048970
> 
> With such a thin bezel it already looks like a poster frame, so why bother unless you're going for specific look or decorative match. Poster boxes/frames are most effective when you have an older tv with big bezels or large uneven areas to accommodate speakers. In which case some would remove the outer casing of the tv and fit everything better into a poster box/frame as shown early on in the thread.
> 
> As far as height the way you describe, where it would be viewed from makes sense. Do you have a pic of the view to share for a better opinion.


Good point. I was thinking about the accent lighting, but not without a box. That might work for my TV. 

Here is the location in question. The hallway is not that wide to have the TV on the sides. Not sure why the attachment is sideways, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## tha_kid

popalock said:


> Ha! Would you turn them away if they forgot their ticket?


LOL that would be a good prank.


----------



## oman321

turls said:


> Good point. I was thinking about the accent lighting, but not without a box. That might work for my TV.
> 
> Here is the location in question. The hallway is not that wide to have the TV on the sides. Not sure why the attachment is sideways, but I think you get the idea.


Yeah, go for it I say. Good luck on getting the power/wiring there for the display.


----------



## turls

oman321 said:


> Yeah, go for it I say. Good luck on getting the power/wiring there for the display.


That's the good thing, its all open behind the TV location and to the left where my theater wiring closet is. Thanks.


----------



## tha_kid

turls said:


> That's the good thing, its all open behind the TV location and to the left where my theater wiring closet is. Thanks.


I wish I had the height above the door that you do, I'll have to resort to having my TV on the wall going down the stairs that you see as soon as you open the door to get to the basement.


----------



## me23

I know some of you guys have done some nicecustom banners like now playing, etc. Anyone want to share some their creations?


----------



## GCS

meyer,

Did you get my log file from the other day?


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> meyer,
> 
> Did you get my log file from the other day?


Yes I did. I haven't looked at them i detail yet, but at first glance it looks like its seeing your motionposters just fine and attempting to play them. So its probably an issue with mplayer. you can try to play a file in mplayer manually, just drag an drop a video file on the mplayer.exe in C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\mplayer and let it run. mplayer needs to initialize its font cache once. but MoviePoster should be forcing this when it opens anyway.


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> Yes I did. I haven't looked at them i detail yet, but at first glance it looks like its seeing your motionposters just fine and attempting to play them. So its probably an issue with mplayer. you can try to play a file in mplayer manually, just drag an drop a video file on the mplayer.exe in C:\Program Files (x86)\Great Dane Cinema\MoviePoster\mplayer and let it run. mplayer needs to initialize its font cache once. but MoviePoster should be forcing this when it opens anyway.


Well I would say that's the issue.

When I do this it says this app can't run on your PC find a version for your PC


----------



## meyer64

GCS said:


> Well I would say that's the issue.
> 
> When I do this it says it cannot run this app look for a version that can be.


Interesting. which OS are you running? Win7, 8 or 10? 32 bit or 64?


----------



## GCS

meyer64 said:


> Interesting. which OS are you running? Win7, 8 or 10? 32 bit or 64?


8.1 32 bit


----------



## optimatez

Is there a way to send the posters to a TV using an existing HTPC without it interfering with the main display/projector and such, or does it require a dedicated pc?


----------



## meyer64

optimatez said:


> Is there a way to send the posters to a TV using an existing HTPC without it interfering with the main display/projector and such, or does it require a dedicated pc?


I suspect that most folks use a dedicated PC for MoviePoster, but you can set it to only show on a second display if you want to run it on an existing HTPC. You just need a graphics card capable of running two screens and a cable long enough to reach your poster display.


----------



## whitedwarf

Hey guys, 

I'm in the process of setting a dedicated display for this app but I'm a little confused in terms of setting it up. I run Plex on a Mac Mini and movieposterapp on a Windows 8 mini pc on the same network. I'd like for the display to only show posters for movies I've added recently, can you give me some input as to how to set this up within the app?

Thank you for the hard work!


----------



## krh1009

whitedwarf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of setting a dedicated display for this app but I'm a little confused in terms of setting it up. I run Plex on a Mac Mini and movieposterapp on a Windows 8 mini pc on the same network. I'd like for the display to only show posters for movies I've added recently, can you give me some input as to how to set this up within the app?
> 
> Thank you for the hard work!


I also use the Plex plug-in; I don't think there is a method to automatically determine what movies are in your plex library and ONLY display those movies. The plug-in only works for the "Now Playing" screen when a movie is being shown on the player entered when you set up the plug-in (in your case I guess that's a Mac mini).

But I think it would be a great feature; especially limiting to those movies that were recently added. 

However, you can make a custom list of movies and then only display that custom list. That's what I do for movie night when company is coming over and we need to choose which movie to watch. You can (manually) add your recent movies to a list and display only those posters.


----------



## dabsabre

I just picked up a QuantumByte that came with Windows7 installed. When I open the webremote and try to create a new custom list I just get the spinning/busy icon in the middle of the screen. any ideas?


----------



## meyer64

dabsabre said:


> I just picked up a QuantumByte that came with Windows7 installed. When I open the webremote and try to create a new custom list I just get the spinning/busy icon in the middle of the screen. any ideas?


Are you using IE as your browser? if so, please try chrome, Firefox, or safari.


----------



## dabsabre

meyer64 said:


> Are you using IE as your browser? if so, please try chrome, Firefox, or safari.


ah, yes.. forgot about that.. all is working now.


----------



## AXLCMT

I of course am reading through every post again on this thread in order to master this program and be ready for when I fully implement it with my HTPC and XBMC starting again from page 1 to page 52 and I was reminded that Movie Poster will scrape the Movie Poster for whatever movie you play on XBMC if you settings and connections are correct..

I'm just curious though. Does it matter what naming format I give the movie? Let's say I like to name my movies by some kind of personal system like acronyms such as JurPrk2 (which would be Jurassic Park 2).

How does Movie Poster know which movie that XBMC is playing as far as which Movie Poster to scrape in order to scrape the Movie Poster from XBMC and put it into the Movie Poster cache folder if everyone names the title of their movie differently? Also, does it scrape the poster from that movie database that you have it connect to (I forget, is it mpdb.com?) or from somewhere else?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I of course and reading through every post again on this thread from page 1 to page 52 and I was reminded that Movie Poster will scrape the Movie Poster for whatever movie you play on XBMC if you settings and connections are correct..
> 
> I'm just curious though. Does it matter what naming format I give the movie? Let's say I like to name my movies by some kind of personal system like acronyms such as JurPrk2 (which would be Jurassic Park 2).
> 
> How does Movie Poster know the movie in order to scrape the Movie Poster from XBMC and put it into the Movie Poster cache folder? Also, does it scrape the poster from that movie database that you have it connect to (I forget, is it mpdb.com?) or from somewhere else?


the xbmc / Kodi database contains the IMDB id for the movie. thats what movieposter uses to know exactly whats playing. you can change file names name all you want, as long as Kodi scraped the right data to its database, MoviePoster will know what it is. 
By default MoviePoster will try to pull updated posters and metadata from themoviedb.org since they are usually higher resolution, but if for whatever reason that fails, the poster art from Kodi will be shown.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> the xbmc / Kodi database contains the IMDB id for the movie. thats what movieposter uses to know exactly whats playing. you can change file names name all you want, as long as Kodi scraped the right data to its database, MoviePoster will know what it is.
> By default MoviePoster will try to pull updated posters and metadata from themoviedb.org since they are usually higher resolution, but if for whatever reason that fails, the poster art from Kodi will be shown.


I have to be honest with you. I have Kodi/XBMC installed but I have never actually used it. So my question about XBMC/Kodi is, will it play movies that I ripped from my DVD collection/Blu-ray collection? Those are the movies that I have renamed and I don't think there is any IMDB ID tagged with any of my DVD rips, so that was why I was asking how Movie Poster will know what the heck my Kodi/XBMC is playing and how the heck will Movie Poster identify my personal DVD/Blu-ray rips if I have no IMDB ID associate with my ripped DVD files.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I have to be honest with you. I have Kodi/XBMC installed but I have never actually used it. So my question about XBMC/Kodi is, will it play movies that I ripped from my DVD collection/Blu-ray collection? Those are the movies that I have renamed and I don't think there is any IMDB ID tagged with any of my DVD rips, so that was why I was asking how Movie Poster will know what the heck my Kodi/XBMC is playing and how the heck will Movie Poster identify my personal DVD/Blu-ray rips if I have no IMDB ID associate with my ripped DVD files.


Yes, kodi can play pretty much any kind of video, including rips you have made of your dvd's and blurays. You have to have your media added to the Kodi library for the MoviePoster integration to work. when you add media to the library, kodi will scrape the metadata, including the cover art, summary, etc. as well as the imdb id, from online sources.


----------



## sucher

*Showtimes*

Is there any documentation someone can point me to on how to use the "Showtimes" feature?

I assume that it is used to display specific posters along with planned showtimes prior to them becoming "Now Playing" but I have not had success getting that to happen so I am probably doing it wrong (or misunderstand the intent of the feature).


----------



## DenverMDM

Any chance of getting MoviePoster to work with "The Trailers" add-in? Right now when I play a trailer MoviePoster just goes to the home "Great Dane" logo. After the trailer plays it reverts back to normal operation of displaying posters. I see that you are working with CinemaVision? Should we just wait for this type of execution, which honestly looks awesome!


----------



## BCRSS

meyer64 said:


> So.. I got an idea in my head and whipped together a quick demo program tonight. I know a couple of these already exist, but I plan to integrate this functionality into the showtimes feature of MoviePoster as well as a standalone application. Its still VERY rough... but not bad for a couple hours effort.
> 
> I present the first prototype of the GDC TicketMaker:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned features include:
> configurable XML defined layout engine.
> Image download from themoviedb.org
> Automatic ticket creation based on MoviePoster Showtime data.


There used to be a webpage you could print out tickets from but has long gone away.


Also there is an Excel ticket maker that I use. Just thought I would put a screenshot for comparison value. I am not sure if it can be downloaded anymore but I have it saved.


----------



## AXLCMT

BCRSS said:


> There used to be a webpage you could print out tickets from but has long gone away.
> 
> 
> Also there is an Excel ticket maker that I use. Just thought I would put a screenshot for comparison value. I am not sure if it can be downloaded anymore but I have it saved.


Can you provide the link to download this Excel Ticket App?


----------



## BCRSS

AXLCMT said:


> Can you provide the link to download this Excel Ticket App?


 
Ticket Maker by MikeWH
http://www.jasonhilton.us/ticket.htm


And also the thread it can be found in.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...excel-ht-ticket-maker-rev-4-1-2-9-2-04-a.html


----------



## tha_kid

I tried the xls file but I'm running office 64 bit and the macro fails. I'll try this is a 32 bit vm and see if it works.


----------



## Penetronn

Ran into a critical windows phone home error and program closed. Running a Pentium Dual Core with windows 10 8 gb of RAM and I can no longer open the program. Uninstalled, reinstalled, reset pc, tried running as Admin and with with compatibility settings - nothing working. Anyone else experienced this error?


----------



## meyer64

Penetronn said:


> Ran into a critical windows phone home error and program closed. Running a Pentium Dual Core with windows 10 8 gb of RAM and I can no longer open the program. Uninstalled, reinstalled, reset pc, tried running as Admin and with with compatibility settings - nothing working. Anyone else experienced this error?


chances are something is corrupt in the appdata settings. 

try deleting or renaming the MoviePoster folder in appdata\Local, for example: C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster

MoviePoster will regenerate the settings the next time its run.


----------



## Penetronn

meyer64 said:


> chances are something is corrupt in the appdata settings.
> 
> try deleting or renaming the MoviePoster folder in appdata\Local, for example: C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster
> 
> MoviePoster will regenerate the settings the next time its run.


Bingo! Thanks Meyer. Great program and thanks for the continued support.


----------



## ConradC

Strange. I started completely from scratch. Posters seem to be downloading, but nothing shows when a movie is playing. Looking though the logs, I see many lines with:

_Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden._

I've attached a copy of the log.

On a side note, I can't seem to figure out what image is used for the top and bottom. I've changed all background images to solid black, but they continue to show up with gradient blue. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ConradC

I'm also now seeing:

9/24/2015 6:10:28 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
9/24/2015 6:10:28 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
9/24/2015 6:10:28 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
9/24/2015 6:10:28 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
9/24/2015 6:10:28 PM - Now Playing: 
9/24/2015 6:10:28 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
9/24/2015 6:10:29 PM - Error Applying default flags: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


----------



## meyer64

What media player are you using? The current 2.0 and 2.1 rc1 releases do have a known issue working with kodi 15. 14 and below should work fine though. This is fixed for the next release which is almost ready. I am planning on finishing up the first release of the ticket maker first though.


----------



## ConradC

meyer64 said:


> What media player are you using? The current 2.0 and 2.1 rc1 releases do have a known issue working with kodi 15. 14 and below should work fine though. This is fixed for the next release which is almost ready. I am planning on finishing up the first release of the ticket maker first though.


I'm on the current 2.0 release.


----------



## meyer64

ConradC said:


> I'm on the current 2.0 release.


OK, What media player are you trying to show the 'Now Playing' posters for? Kodi? Plex? Emby? if your using Kodi 15, its not going to work correctly on MoviePoster 2.0. You'll either need to roll back to Kodi 14 or wait for the next release of MoviePoster.


----------



## ConradC

meyer64 said:


> OK, What media player are you trying to show the 'Now Playing' posters for? Kodi? Plex? Emby? if your using Kodi 15, its not going to work correctly on MoviePoster 2.0. You'll either need to roll back to Kodi 14 or wait for the next release of MoviePoster.


Yes, I'm using Kodi 15.


----------



## memmo

With my theater construction officially finished, turned to a couple of other small projects including the poster display. I used an Intel Compute Stick that sits in the back of the wood frame. Seems to work nicely for the purpose.


----------



## memmo

meyer64 said:


> OK, What media player are you trying to show the 'Now Playing' posters for? Kodi? Plex? Emby? if your using Kodi 15, its not going to work correctly on MoviePoster 2.0. You'll either need to roll back to Kodi 14 or wait for the next release of MoviePoster.


Any idea when that next release will be available? Having Now Playing Support with Kodi 15 would be swell.

Nice job on the app. Its terrific.


----------



## meyer64

Probably a few weeks. There isn't that much more to do, but I want to get the ticket maker finished up. Then I'll get back to MoviePoster. I just need to do a little cleanup testing and package it all up.


----------



## harrytasker1

meyer64 said:


> Probably a few weeks. There isn't that much more to do, but I want to get the ticket maker finished up. Then I'll get back to MoviePoster. I just need to do a little cleanup testing and package it all up.


I found this site: https://xboxapi.com/documentation

Maybe you could implement it to show which game i am playing on my XBOX ONE.
I don't know how difficult it is to implement cause i don't have any understanding of programming.
Would be a nice addition though


----------



## meyer64

harrytasker1 said:


> I found this site: https://xboxapi.com/documentation
> 
> Maybe you could implement it to show which game i am playing on my XBOX ONE.
> I don't know how difficult it is to implement cause i don't have any understanding of programming.
> Would be a nice addition though


Yeah, I looked into it probably a year ago or more. It's possible, though there is a bit of a delay. One day I'll probably make a plugin for it. I had rough test programs working for xbox live and PSN at one point.


----------



## str1der

Just had a thought. Would it be possible to port this to run on something like a Fire Stick? With them being so cheap and small it seems like a perfect fit.


----------



## meyer64

str1der said:


> Just had a thought. Would it be possible to port this to run on something like a Fire Stick? With them being so cheap and small it seems like a perfect fit.


I have experimented with porting to Android. But its a lot of work and may never be finished. Realistically, if you want something anytime soon your best bet for a small cheap device is an Intel compute stick or something like the Vensmile Mini PCs.


----------



## str1der

Understood. No problem just thought about not having to fool with Windows at all.


----------



## rmilyard

So I upgraded to Kodi 15.1 today. Looks like MP not showing poster info when movies or shows playing. Shows connected to 15.1 stable. Also shows start and stop times right and title etc. Ideas?


----------



## tha_kid

rmilyard said:


> So I upgraded to Kodi 15.1 today. Looks like MP not showing poster info when movies or shows playing. Shows connected to 15.1 stable. Also shows start and stop times right and title etc. Ideas?


i believe this is a known issue that will be addressed in an upcoming release


----------



## rmilyard

tha_kid said:


> i believe this is a known issue that will be addressed in an upcoming release


Good to know. Hope can get it fixed.


----------



## AXLCMT

Just wanted to share with you the latest details regarding my 50" Insignia Movie Poster build which of course is going to utilize Meyer64's Movie Poster App plus his 
Movie Poster Motion Sensor to to it on and off when it senses movement (I typed this last word as *moviement* before I corrected it. Lol!).

Latest update: 10/6/14

In this post:

1. Added air ventilation holes in the TV Mount support frame because the TV is going to get hot behind the TV since it will be completely enclosed inside a wall.
(I almost went with taking out all of the 2 x 4 upright Mount supports except for the very left and very right 2 x 4s in order to allow more space/air to surround the Insignia TV but I chose to just drill holes).

2. Added "side supports" for the drywall and to hold the "MDF Supports".
3. Added "MDF Supports" which will hold the "MDF Molding up around the TV with Velcro (I wanted to make the "Molding" around the TV removable in case I needed to remove the TV and/or get behind the TV). The MDF molding will cover the line where the drywall meets the TV. I guess I could have purchased pre-designed/pre-built molding from a local molding manufacturer but I wanted a more "seemless" and "flat" molding around the TV. If this MDF Molding idea does not work out, I will move forward with purchasing a simple molding design.
4. Installed the electrical outlet that will power the Movie Poster TV, speakers, and the computer that will run the Meyer64's Movie Poster app.

First I took out the part of the TV Mount that goes onto the TV itself and I installed it.









Then I unboxed the TV. Here is the TV before it is unveiled in all of its 50" glory.

























Do you remember that "sample frame" I made to see what the size of the TV would be to figure out if the TV will fit in the hallway?
I finally was able to test and see if I made the right size. It turns out that I made it the exact dimensions of the TV.

















The TV Mount brackets were put on the TV with no problems:









Here is the Movie Poster TV hanging in its new home for the first time.


----------



## AXLCMT

Double post (I got the error message that you have to wait 10 seconds between posts but I failed
to refresh the screen and I just re-clicked the save button)


----------



## AXLCMT

Double post


----------



## AXLCMT

Here is the TV Mount and the support 2 x 4s before I drilled the holes for ventilation. As I said earlier, I was on the fence about taking out the middle three 2 x 4s
in the middle or just drill holes for ventilation. I just drilled the holes because I would have to take ALL of the 2 x 4s down and that would run the risk of a loss of alignment.

















I did have to move the support frames forward. As you can see here, the TV is not 1/2" further "out" past the framing to compensate for the 1/2" drywall. 
The TV had to be sticking out 1/2" beyond the framing to be flush with the 1/2 drywall.









Here, as you can see, the TV is even 1/2" too "deep/far back" so I had to move it forward towards the wall a lot!









All of the 2 x 4s are out. (Please note this was done before I was on the "fence" about having to either cut the ventilation holes or remove the middle 2 x 4s)









2 x 4s are back in and you can now see that the TV is sticking out 1/2" so that AFTER the 1/2" drywall is installed, the TV will be flush with the wall.









View from behind the TV.









I also had to adjust the mount because it was not level:


----------



## AXLCMT

The ventilation holes:
















I brought this hole saw attachment for something else so I just used it for this application. It turned out that the size was perfect for this application:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Almost done:









Made a lot of saw dust:

















Done with the ventilation holes:
(note: I will be installing two HVAC "vents" from Home Depot to let air out of the wall)









Then it was time to install the electrical outlet for the TV, speakers and the PC.

































































Made sure it worked:









Here is a top down view of the layers involved with my hopeful design. If the MDF is too thin/brittle and breaks as I take the MDF Molding on and off, then I will go with a different design that involves purchasing molding from a local molding distributor. Tonight and every night this week, including the weekend, I will be working on the MDF molding. It should not take more an a few hours to put it together though.


----------



## AXLCMT

Edit: Double post


----------



## AXLCMT

After trying to make the "MDF molding" last night with the design above, it turns out that it is not worth the effort and work. The velcro makes it flimsy. If I ever need to remove the TV, I'm just going to have to use a molding "removal" wedge tool to remove it and then finish nail it back in. It was just too much work making the dado cuts into the soft MDF because it was just too difficult or beyond my patience and skill level.


----------



## meyer64

For those interested, I've posted the first release of the GDC TicketMaker. For now, this is a standalone application but I do have plans to integrate ticket printing with the Showtimes feature in MoviePoster at some point. 

I've created a new thread for the TicketMaker here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/2161041-gdc-ticketmaker-app.html#post37882625

Sample Ticket:


----------



## AXLCMT

There must be something wrong with AVSForum.com website because I had the same issue with a Double Post as per meyer64's double post above. I feel better now that I know it wasn't just me! Lol. 

Thanks for the great ticket generator software meyer64!


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> There must be something wrong with AVSForum.com website because I had the same issue with a Double Post as per meyer64's double post above. I feel better now that I know it wasn't just me! Lol.
> 
> Thanks for the great ticket generator software meyer64!


Yeah, if you try to submit multiple posts in a short time frame, you get a 'you must wait at least 10 seconds between posts' message, so i submitted the post again after a few seconds, but it seems to have posted the first one anyway.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> For those interested, I've posted the first release of the GDC TicketMaker. For now, this is a standalone application but I do have plans to integrate ticket printing with the Showtimes feature in MoviePoster at some point.
> 
> I've created a new thread for the TicketMaker here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/2161041-gdc-ticketmaker-app.html#post37882625
> 
> Sample Ticket:


Looks cool! I will use it for my daughters Girl Scout party. You have a user guide for it yet?

Also any ETA for update for MP? Having issues with 15.1 not showing NOW PLAYING posters etc.


----------



## AXLCMT

I just wanted to share the continuing sage of my Movie Poster TV build.

Here are photos of the speaker boxes for the Movie Poster Speakers:

First the Right side:


----------



## AXLCMT

Then, for the right speaker box, I had an issue with the volume knob not fitting in, so I drilled a hole for it to fit:

























































Right side speaker box complete (I covered it with its original packaging bag because I don't want drywall dust or anything to damage it).









Then it was onto the Left Speaker box:


----------



## AXLCMT

Left speaker box complete (and also wrapped up to protect it from the tons of drywall sanding dust coming its way).

















A view from behind the Movie Poster TV location:


----------



## AXLCMT

Meyer64, how much R13 pink insulation can I fill the area around and behind my 50" Insignia screen?
How much space should I leave. Please note also that I am going to be installing a 10" x 7" "vent" to on the inside of the theater wall near the top of the wall
to allow the rising heat of the 50" LED TV to vent out. How many inches left and right should I leave for a gap between the TV and the Pink Insulation? I will not be installing pink insulation above the TV for obvious reason (heat rises). Please see my layout photos in my dedicate build thread if you have not seen photos of my wall.


----------



## Afakhori

Anybody use a new Raspberry Pi 2 with win 10 for the app? I'm looking at building one but all my computers are mac and I don't want to sink too much into getting a full windows setup.


----------



## bassiened

Meyer64,

Can you, or other users, confirm that 'now showing' is not showing anything except the playing time?
Is it correct that there is no option to turn 'now showing' off?
I would like to play some music but at the same time watch the trailers/posters on the screen...

I really love this little piece of software and looking forward to a new(er) version, thanks again!

Regards,

Luuk


----------



## bassiened

Meyer64,

Can you, or other users, confirm that 'now showing' is not showing anything except the playing time?
Is it correct that there is no option to turn 'now showing' off?
I would like to play some music but at the same time watch the trailers/posters on the screen...

I really love this little piece of software and looking forward to a new(er) version, thanks again!

Regards,

Luuk


----------



## ConradC

Afakhori said:


> Anybody use a new Raspberry Pi 2 with win 10 for the app? I'm looking at building one but all my computers are mac and I don't want to sink too much into getting a full windows setup.


Win10 for the RP2 is only for IoT (Internet of Things). It's designed to run headless (no interface/GUI). It won't run standard Windows applications.



bassiened said:


> Meyer64,
> 
> Can you, or other users, confirm that 'now showing' is not showing anything except the playing time?
> Is it correct that there is no option to turn 'now showing' off?
> I would like to play some music but at the same time watch the trailers/posters on the screen...
> 
> I really love this little piece of software and looking forward to a new(er) version, thanks again!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Luuk


If you are using Kodi 14, it's a known issue. Read a few posts above. You will need to either wait until he releases the updated version that works or go back to Kodi version 13 or older. If you aren't using Kodi, then sorry for this reply.


----------



## bassiened

ConradC said:


> Win10 for the RP2 is only for IoT (Internet of Things). It's designed to run headless (no interface/GUI). It won't run standard Windows applications.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using Kodi 14, it's a known issue. Read a few posts above. You will need to either wait until he releases the updated version that works or go back to Kodi version 13 or older. If you aren't using Kodi, then sorry for this reply.


ConradC, 

I`m indeed a Kodi user. But i`m currently using Kodi 15.2
I guess I`ll have to wait for a fix or a newer version.

Can you tell me if it`s possible to keep the posters/trailers showing, while playing music in Kodi?

Thanks for your help so far!

Luuk


----------



## ConradC

bassiened said:


> ConradC,
> 
> I`m indeed a Kodi user. But i`m currently using Kodi 15.2
> I guess I`ll have to wait for a fix or a newer version.
> 
> Can you tell me if it`s possible to keep the posters/trailers showing, while playing music in Kodi?
> 
> Thanks for your help so far!
> 
> Luuk


Sorry. I gave you bad intel! It's broken on Kodi 15 and newer. It works just fine on 14 and under. I'm using Kodi 15.0 myself.

Posters and trailers will continue to work while playing music in Kodi.


----------



## bassiened

ConradC said:


> Sorry. I gave you bad intel! It's broken on Kodi 15 and newer. It works just fine on 14 and under. I'm using Kodi 15.0 myself.
> 
> Posters and trailers will continue to work while playing music in Kodi.


No problem ConradC! Thanks for the clarification
For posters and trailers continue to work, I`ll guess I need Kodi 14 (or under) as well, right?!
I think I`ll wait for a newer version of movieposter, since I finally have my x10 lights working in Kodi 15.2


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 any ETA on fix for Kodi 15.1?


----------



## Afakhori

ConradC said:


> Win10 for the RP2 is only for IoT (Internet of Things). It's designed to run headless (no interface/GUI). It won't run standard Windows applications.


Rats, thanks for the clarification. I guess I'll look into a used PC stick or something. was hoping for something super small, cheap and "hideable."


----------



## ConradC

Afakhori said:


> Rats, thanks for the clarification. I guess I'll look into a used PC stick or something. was hoping for something super small, cheap and "hideable."


I personally use this to run my MoviePoster: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html

You can see it here behind a 24" monitor:


----------



## Colton

Also waiting for an update since my Kodi 15.2 isn't showing NOW PLAYING posters.


----------



## rmilyard

Colton said:


> Also waiting for an update since my Kodi 15.2 isn't showing NOW PLAYING posters.


Having the same issue.


----------



## z0mbi

@meyer64 Thank you for creating this wonderful program! My friend got a Samsung signage TV a few weeks ago for free, and got the idea to use it as a live-updating movie poster. Well, we mounted it in his theater and got the software and everything running... and I was simply unsatisfied with how it operated, not to mention the amount of manual labor involved in collecting posters, reformatting them to fit, etc. Being a Kodi/emby user, I knew there had to be some kind of awesome app solution to this problem using the MovieDatabase metadata and such, and viola! I found this thread 

The screen is on my friends wall, but I've been running your software on my PC for a few days now, getting the hang of configuring it and such while we wait for the Intel Compute Stick to arrive in the mail. I just started futzing about with motion posters tonight and ran into a bit of a problem I haven't seen anyone in this thread mention. The aspect ratio of the motion poster is getting squashed. Here is a screenshot:

*edit* cannot post screenshot because my 'rank' is too low

Any ideas why this is happening? It is playing just fine, but... obviously squashed. I launched the motionposter into mplayer direct and it ran just fine, but when it loads in MoviePosterApp is looks like this.


----------



## meyer64

I just read about an interesting new PC from inFocus called the Kangaroo that might be a good option for MoviePoster on the cheap. full win10 pc for $99

http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/26/infocus-kangaroo-pc/


----------



## miyankizu

is there any restriction for a computer we use ? (it should be with vga or hdmi etc. ) because I have plan to buy an old mini pc which can runs windows 7 most of them has a vga output. I have tried to read all posts as possible but if app possible to run with Raspberry it would be perfect for any one. By the way thanks for this software.


----------



## turls

miyankizu said:


> is there any restriction for a computer we use ? (it should be with vga or hdmi etc. ) because I have plan to buy an old mini pc which can runs windows 7 most of them has a vga output. I have tried to read all posts as possible but if app possible to run with Raspberry it would be perfect for any one. By the way thanks for this software.


It would have to be an ancient PC to only have VGA output. Why would you do that when current HDMI with Windows 10 can be had for $100-$150? And then you would have to convert the output since the TV likely won't have a VGA input. And it requires Windows so that excludes Raspberry, AFAIK.


----------



## miyankizu

turls said:


> It would have to be an ancient PC to only have VGA output. Why would you do that when current HDMI with Windows 10 can be had for $100-$150? And then you would have to convert the output since the TV likely won't have a VGA input. And it requires Windows so that excludes Raspberry, AFAIK.


you are totally right and your words are logical. but there is a little problem about $ currency in Turkey , it is about 1$ = 3 Turkish Lira. So it makes 300-450 TL. My tought is buying computer as attached picture. (about $40) using this computer just for this purpose. Also I have zotac mini pc which has xbmc installed for playing movies. Actually I'm try to build less budget as possible I do.


----------



## meyer64

miyankizu said:


> you are totally right and your words are logical. but there is a little problem about $ currency in Turkey , it is about 1$ = 3 Turkish Lira. So it makes 300-450 TL. My tought is buying computer as attached picture. (about $40) using this computer just for this purpose. Also I have zotac mini pc which has xbmc installed for playing movies. Actually I'm try to build less budget as possible I do.


As long as it runs Windows Vista or later, it should work ok. I'd recommend at least 2GB RAM and 10-20 GB of free HD space though. If its a slow CPU, you might need to lower the resolution of the trailers to get smooth playback. 

My personal MoviePoster display is connected via VGA, so I can attest that it can work just fine. Just make sure that the PC outputs the correct resolution for your screen. Some really old PCs won't do widescreen resolutions well.


----------



## dRwOOD73

Speaking of vga & dinosaur pcs.. i picked up this bad boy from Craiglist for $25 to run movie poster on (eventually).. itz a 50inch 2002 Pioneer plasma, looks pretty good off my pc vga.. I've been trying to find an old DVI cable to see if there is any improvement..


----------



## z0mbi

Trying to set this up with the Intel ComputeStick right now and it crashes as soon as I launch it. Any ideas?


----------



## z0mbi

So, a bit more information. 

Got the Intel Compute Stick upgraded to Win10, hoping that would solve the problem. It did not. The MoviePoster application runs the first time after a fresh install, but then crashes after about 10 seconds and will not run again no matter what. I tried to run mplayer by itself a minute ago to cache the fonts, and my PC popped up an error saying "This app can't run on this PC". Is this a 32bit vs 64bit problem? I tried to grab the 64bit version of Win10 but it wouldn't let me despite the fact that the specs I found online for the Compute stick says it is a 64bit processor. @ConradC have you run into any problems running MoviePoster on your Compute Stick? I'm trying to get this poster display up and running for my friends theater by Halloween so any help would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## z0mbi

I really wish I could edit my posts...

Anyway, some more details. I deleted the folder in Appdata and ran the software again, and it will stay running until I try to launch 'settings' to configure it. That's when it crashes.

*edit: yay! I can edit them now.

*UPDATE: It is the displayconfig.xml file that prevents it from starting up again after it crashes. Still don't know why it is crashing, but every time I try to open the settings window it crashes.


----------



## meyer64

z0mbi said:


> I really wish I could edit my posts...
> 
> Anyway, some more details. I deleted the folder in Appdata and ran the software again, and it will stay running until I try to launch 'settings' to configure it. That's when it crashes.
> 
> *edit: yay! I can edit them now.
> 
> *UPDATE: It is the displayconfig.xml file that prevents it from starting up again after it crashes. Still don't know why it is crashing, but every time I try to open the settings window it crashes.


Specifically, its the height and width values in the displayconfig.xml that causes the problem. It doesn't happen on all machines, and seems to have something to do with Windows 8 and up doing screen scaling for higher DPI. The height and width are expected to be whole numbers, but windows sometimes reports screen coordinates as a decimal. If you edit the xml to change those values to a whole number, the program should run fine. But, it will re save those values if you move the window around or re size it. 

I've fixed this problem for the (long overdue) next release.


----------



## z0mbi

Yeah, I just installed 2.1 to see if that would fix my problem, and while it was copying over to the Intel stick, I finally got to that point in the thread where you told people how to fix this. *SMH* I read the ENTIRE thread in one day, but stopped literally the page before that post, haha.

So with 2.1 running, the problem is fixed and everything is great! Thanks again, Meyer, this is such a neat project.

And for anyone interested, the Intel Computestick runs Win10 just fine, and runs MoviePosterApp just fine (although I haven't tried trailers yet, but it plays videos in YouTube perfectly so I don't imagine it will be a problem). Can't beat it for $100. I have a 64GB USB thumb drive that's almost as big as the ComputeStick. The thing is tiny, and a lot faster than I thought it was going to be. It boots into Win10 from BIOS almost as fast as my desktop with an SSD does.


----------



## ConradC

I was about to say check your displayconfig.xml, but it looks like you already resolved your issue.


----------



## meyer64

Alright... I know a lot of you have been waiting on the 'Next Release' for quite some time. I must apologize, I meant to have it finished up quite a while ago, but I've been busy... so it kept getting pushed off. 
I've packaged up what I have as Version 2.1 RC2 so that you guys can play with it. Like 2.1 RC1, there is no installer. Just extract the archive and run movieposter.exe. 

Notable new features include: 
-Initial support for Kodi 15
-Manual Now Playing Plugin. - go to the poster options for a movie in the cache to start / stop manual now playing
-initial support for integration with the GDC MoviePoster Motion Controller, including IR control. 
- improved support for trivia slides.

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.1_RC2.7z

I did throw this together pretty quickly today, so be sure to let me know if you experience any major issues.


----------



## z0mbi

@ConradC Have you been able to get trailers to play on your Intel Stick? Mine are just black. When I drag a trailer directly onto the mplayer.exe, the movie is just a bright green screen and mplayer throws up a console window and says **Your system is too SLOW to play this file**

HD video plays just fine in Youtube, so I'm wondering whats up.


----------



## Luckske

z0mbi said:


> @ConradC Have you been able to get trailers to play on your Intel Stick? Mine are just black. When I drag a trailer directly onto the mplayer.exe, the movie is just a bright green screen and mplayer throws up a console window and says **Your system is too SLOW to play this file**
> 
> HD video plays just fine in Youtube, so I'm wondering whats up.


I had a similar issue with my Intel Compute Stick, I also got a green screen when dragging a trailer directly onto the mplayer.exe - I didn't get the "your system is too slow to play this file"-error though. 
What fixed it for me was to swap the config file in the mplayer folder with one from another version. 

I have attached the config file. This worked for me on 2.1 RC1 and RC2!

I don't know if this has any influence on the rest of the application.


----------



## z0mbi

Thanks, Luckske. I'll check that out later, but I don't think it will work as last night I installed an entire version of mplayer from a previous version of MoviePosterApp and it still gives me the green screen, error, and blank trailers.


----------



## bassiened

Meyer64,

Just want to inform you;

Everything seems to work great in Movieposter 2.1RC.
Now playing is now showing the right movie.

if I play music, movieposter is struggling. 
One moment it shows the poster of the movie I saw last,
a couple of seconds later the only thing I see, is a black screen with the text;' now playing'.

Maybe you know this already and your only goal was to solve the 'now playing' part for movies only...
If that`s the case; I have to apologize...

Kind regards, 
Luuk


----------



## meyer64

z0mbi said:


> Thanks, Luckske. I'll check that out later, but I don't think it will work as last night I installed an entire version of mplayer from a previous version of MoviePosterApp and it still gives me the green screen, error, and blank trailers.


I've never seen that error myself. I've run the program on an older Intel Atom system and trailer playback was choppy as higher resolutions, but lower resolution ones played fine. You could try to lower the resolution of the trailers to see if that helps. Even on a 1080p display in portrait orientation the 720p trailers will still get you about as good of quality as you'll be able to see. they would be 1280 pixels wide and since your screen is portrait you only have 1080 to work with anyway. a 480p trailer will give you 720 pixel width and probably wouldn't look too bad either.


----------



## meyer64

bassiened said:


> Meyer64,
> 
> Just want to inform you;
> 
> Everything seems to work great in Movieposter 2.1RC.
> Now playing is now showing the right movie.
> 
> if I play music, movieposter is struggling.
> One moment it shows the poster of the movie I saw last,
> a couple of seconds later the only thing I see, is a black screen with the text;' now playing'.
> 
> Maybe you know this already and your only goal was to solve the 'now playing' part for movies only...
> If that`s the case; I have to apologize...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Luuk


Thanks for the feedback. To be honest, I didn't test music playback at all on the 2.1 RC2 release... I will look into it.


----------



## rmilyard

So I installed the RC1. The now playing with Kodi 15.2 seems to work other than not working when playing TV Shows.


----------



## handroyd

I just installed the latest version of the app. I was able to connect it to my Plex server but it won't show the "NOW SHOWING" and the movie poster of the currently playing movie. Is there a specific setup for this?


----------



## z0mbi

Is there a way to have multiple posters for a single movie, where it picks from the pool each time that movie comes around?


----------



## meyer64

handroyd said:


> I just installed the latest version of the app. I was able to connect it to my Plex server but it won't show the "NOW SHOWING" and the movie poster of the currently playing movie. Is there a specific setup for this?


if you're sure the serveraddress and serverport fields are set correctly movieposter should be able to connect to your plex server. Make sure these fields are set to the address of your server, not the client. Since the Plex server hosts the media and handles transcoding for all your plex clients, you need to tell it which device to watch for playback status. double check that the deviceidtowatch field is exactly the same as the name of the device as it is reported in Plex server.


----------



## meyer64

z0mbi said:


> Is there a way to have multiple posters for a single movie, where it picks from the pool each time that movie comes around?


Sort of, yes. Using the webremote. Find the movie you want another poster for in the cache. Click the gear icon to the right to go to the poster options. Click 'Copy Poster'. This makes a duplicate of that poster and all its data (except for its internal ID number, which must be unique) go back to the cache, refresh the page if you don't see the copy of the poster you just made. Go to the poster options for the copy of the poster, and select 'Choose Alternate Poster'. Pick the poster you want. Now you essentially have two different posters for the same movie. MoviePoster doesn't know that these posters are for the same movie though, it sees them as two totally separate things.


----------



## handroyd

z0mbi said:


> Is there a way to have multiple posters for a single movie, where it picks from the pool each time that movie comes around?


You can add a DISPLAY for multiple monitors.


----------



## Brymo

ConradC said:


> I personally use this to run my MoviePoster: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html
> 
> You can see it here behind a 24" monitor:


This is the only option I can see that works for me. Could you go into detail (tutorial?) on how you got this to work? I'm pretty new to the Intel Stick. 

Thank you!


----------



## vemulasri

would it be possible to install this on windows 10 IoT. I know this version of windows can be installed on raspberry pi2 and could be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## tha_kid

Windows 10 iot is just a shell not a gui.


----------



## vemulasri

tha_kid said:


> Windows 10 iot is just a shell not a gui.


Thanks. I thought so but wanted to make sure. I ended up using a old Intel Atom netbook that was sitting in the garage and that seems to handle great.

Meyer64, sorry if this has been asked before. i am just figuring out the app. Fantastic application by the way. For some reason i am having issue with it showing "Now Playing" on the top and also i am not getting the Poster. For me it is all blank in the middle. Is there a setting or something i should do? I tried Star trek, Jurassic Park, couple of james bond movies and all of them same result. I am using kodi 15.2 stable release.

Thanks


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> Thanks. I thought so but wanted to make sure. I ended up using a old Intel Atom netbook that was sitting in the garage and that seems to handle great.
> 
> Meyer64, sorry if this has been asked before. i am just figuring out the app. Fantastic application by the way. For some reason i am having issue with it showing "Now Playing" on the top and also i am not getting the Poster. For me it is all blank in the middle. Is there a setting or something i should do? I tried Star trek, Jurassic Park, couple of james bond movies and all of them same result. I am using kodi 15.2 stable release.
> 
> Thanks


If you haven't already, be sure to try MoviePoster version 2.1 RC2. That release fixed some issues with the Kodi plugin for 15.2.

MoviePoster_2.1_RC2.7z

I've also added the link to the first post for anyone who may have missed it earlier.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> If you haven't already, be sure to try MoviePoster version 2.1 RC2. That release fixed some issues with the Kodi plugin for 15.2.
> 
> MoviePoster_2.1_RC2.7z
> 
> I've also added the link to the first post for anyone who may have missed it earlier.



No luck it is the same with this version too. Let me try installing kodi 14 on my testing PC and see if that work so i can rule out it is not something i am doing. I will report my results back soon. 


[UPDATE] Tried on 14.2 and it is still the same result. For some reason it does not show the poster. With 14.2 it shows "No connection" and the manual "Now playing" option does not seem to help it either. Does Movieposter get the poster from Kodi or does it get it from TMDB site directly based on the movie that is playing?


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> No luck it is the same with this version too. Let me try installing kodi 14 on my testing PC and see if that work so i can rule out it is not something i am doing. I will report my results back soon.
> 
> 
> [UPDATE] Tried on 14.2 and it is still the same result. For some reason it does not show the poster. With 14.2 it shows "No connection" and the manual "Now playing" option does not seem to help it either. Does Movieposter get the poster from Kodi or does it get it from TMDB site directly based on the movie that is playing?


Make sure you only have the xbmc/kodi plugin enabled. If you have multiple plugins enabled, it could cause conflicts. Triple check to make sure your settings match in the plugin and in Kodi. Make sure the http webserver server and the remote control options are turned on in Kodi. If you aren't using a password, sometimes it helps to add one.

MoviePoster will try to get the posters form themoviedb.org first since they are typically higher resolution. If that fails for whatever reason, it will pull the image from kodi.


----------



## vemulasri

Ok. All the settings seems to be good. I am able to see the now playing info along with poster on kodi remotes also. In the log file i did see an error about not able to find object reference or something i can send the log after i go back home if that helps.


[update] Error log included. http://pastebin.com/qRAGdd7s


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> Ok. All the settings seems to be good. I am able to see the now playing info along with poster on kodi remotes also. In the log file i did see an error about not able to find object reference or something i can send the log after i go back home if that helps.
> 
> 
> [update] Error log included. http://pastebin.com/qRAGdd7s


It looks like MoviePoster is seeing that something is playing, its just not able to determine what for some reason. I'll do some testing and see if i can replicate the problem.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> It looks like MoviePoster is seeing that something is playing, its just not able to determine what for some reason. I'll do some testing and see if i can replicate the problem.


I did some digging into it. Since i was going against my test machine i created a strm file for youtube movies. For the strm files it is not working. i moved some of my physical movies to the test machine and everything works as expected. Is there any way you can read from kodi directly and show the poster? I do have a lot of youtube movies added to my library and would be great if it is possible.


----------



## kaotikr1

Got my new home screen all done.


----------



## bassiened

Very nice koatikr1!
No idea how you changed the name of the theater,but it looks great


----------



## vemulasri

@meyer64,

Just checking if it is possible to show information for the youtube strm files? As i mentioned I do have a big playlist collection from youtube and having this information would be great.


----------



## meyer64

Are the strm files added to your video library? Do they show up with cover art and Metadata in kodi? Movieposter doesn't care what kind of file it is as long as kodi reports back the Metadata.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> Are the strm files added to your video library? Do they show up with cover art and Metadata in kodi? Movieposter doesn't care what kind of file it is as long as kodi reports back the Metadata.



Yes they are. Yes they do show up in kodi and in the kodi webpage and remotes (android & iOS). I will have to do more digging into it and see if that is the issue.


----------



## kaotikr1

What's the latest on the compute stick? I saw someone had issues with trailers and someone else didn't. I need a small PC for remote desktop and the Intel Nuc I have for the posters is overkill so if I could steal that and swap in a stick that would be a cheap convenient option. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradC

Brymo said:


> This is the only option I can see that works for me. Could you go into detail (tutorial?) on how you got this to work? I'm pretty new to the Intel Stick.
> 
> Thank you!


The Intel Compute Stick is a full blown Windows 10 PC. There isn't much detail to go through. You install and configure MoviePoster just like on any Windows computer. The only part where I can see some issue arise is the audio portion. All audio will go out via HDMI. So your monitor will need to be able to pass that though to your audio device. My monitor had an 3.5mm output, so I am able to place my JamBox behind the monitor. This allows audio to pass from the Compute Stick , through the monitor and out to the JamBox via 3.5mm stereo jack.

One last bit of detail is that you need to make sure the Compute Stick gets enough power. Mine would randomly reboot itself. It was because the usb port from the monitor wasn't providing enough power. I ended up getting a dual USB cable (http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0047AALW6). This drew power from two usb ports, instead of one. Problem solved.



kaotikr1 said:


> What's the latest on the compute stick? I saw someone had issues with trailers and someone else didn't. I need a small PC for remote desktop and the Intel Nuc I have for the posters is overkill so if I could steal that and swap in a stick that would be a cheap convenient option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It works just fine. See comments above.


----------



## z0mbi

kaotikr1 said:


> What's the latest on the compute stick? I saw someone had issues with trailers and someone else didn't. I need a small PC for remote desktop and the Intel Nuc I have for the posters is overkill so if I could steal that and swap in a stick that would be a cheap convenient option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I had issues when it was plugged into my Sony Bravia. Trailers would not play, just a black screen. 

However, when I brought it to my friends house to hook it up to his movie poster monitor for the Halloween party, it suddenly magically worked. Go figure. I have no idea what the problem was, I can only think of two real major difference between the two displays. 1) His display is a Samsung signage display, not a TV, and it doesn't seem like the display is actually 1920x1080. I think it might be some odd resolution somewhere in-between 720p and 1080p. And, 2) His display had no internal speakers.

If you're thinking about the compute stick, I'd say go ahead it actually works pretty good... however, there is supposedly a new one coming out very soon and if I were in the market for one and had the luxury of waiting a bit, I'd wait for the new one.


----------



## CaptainKen

Brymo said:


> This is the only option I can see that works for me. Could you go into detail (tutorial?) on how you got this to work? I'm pretty new to the Intel Stick.
> 
> Thank you!


So I assume that you installed Kodi and Movie Poster on the SD Card?

According to the specs on the Intel site the Windows based BOXSTCK1A32WFC doesn't have WiFi or Bluetooth, but the Linux based BOXSTCK1A8LFC one does. That doesn't make sense. Do you know if this is true?


----------



## slackshot

Great App! Just recently wall mounted a 32inch Samsung TV for this purpose by my theater and using an Intel Compute stick with Windows 10 Home.. I installed the application onto 128GB SD Card on the extra slot on the stick... Seems to be working GREAT... except for Trailers... black screen... Anyone figure this out yet?


----------



## slackshot

Ok.. confirmed that this is a 32-bit Windows vs 64-bit Windows deal for the Intel Compute Stick... Grabbed the latest mplayer that was compiled for 32 bit and now my trailers are playing... except the window is squished... Going to guess this is a potential config setting? Might try to see if I can find the older version of mplayer that was compiled for 32... but we at least have a starting point..


----------



## dandiodati

I was just trying out the movie poster app and love the idea but having a problem when it shows the current playing movie.
It shows the name of the movie but the poster section in the middle is just black. Is this a bug when using kodi 15 ?

When I stop the movie then it starts showing coming soon posters which seem to work fine.

I want to make sure this app works well before going investigating more time.


----------



## slackshot

Here is a picture if that helps... Trying different versions of the compiled players didn't do anything to fix the size issue unfortunately... but I hope this helps get you in the right direction to help us Intel Compute Stick owners get up and rolling!


----------



## meyer64

slackshot said:


> Here is a picture if that helps... Trying different versions of the compiled players didn't do anything to fix the size issue unfortunately... but I hope this helps get you in the right direction to help us Intel Compute Stick owners get up and rolling!


Which version of MoviePoster are you running? I remember 2.0 having a problem with rotation of the trailers that looked a lot like that. It wasn't specific to any particular hardware though. That issue should have been fixed in the 2.1 releases though. The newest build is 2.1 RC2 and has the most fixes in place for various problems, including the trailer rotation glitch. If you haven't already, give that build a try and let me know what happens. there is a link on the first post, or below. 

MoviePoster_2.1_RC2.7z


----------



## slackshot

Will give that a shot and report back! Thanks for getting my registration to me so quickly as well!

** Update **

New Release Candidate fixed it.... Thanks for the heads up... Working perfect now!


----------



## CaptainKen

I installed this on just a regular desktop PC, and not using Kodi interface.I have two problems. Just wanted to play with it a little before diving into an actual movie poster hardware configuration.

1) It's ignoring the folder designated in User Posters->Show Custom Posters. It's downloading them instead.

C:\Program Files (x86)\MoviePoster\MyPosters

Is there a special naming convention required?

2) I'm using a 21" screen in normal landscape mode. MoviePoster is simply a window on screen. Not sure what to expect. Does MoviePoster only take over the entire screen if the monitor is in portrait mode?


EDIT: I figured out item 2. I overlooked the Displays->Start Maximized settings. 

BTW are you aware that when right clicking on the poster it always says Maximized even though it already is.


----------



## CaptainKen

I'm using the latest build 2.1 RC2.7.

1) I still have problem were it's ignoring the folder designated in User Posters->Show Custom Posters. It's downloading posters instead.

C:\Program Files (x86)\MoviePoster\MyPosters

2) When playing a movie in Kodi the integration works except the COMING SOON doesn't change to NOW PLAYING.

3) Bottom right corner always says "No Connection"

Gotta say this app is so cool. The fact that it works stand alone and with Kodi and Plex is huge bonus!! You thought of everything!

Any help would be appreciated.

Ken


----------



## Draden1

Hi, can someone please help me out as I am a bit of a goon with computers. How exactly do I use this in kodi? When I go to add on settings and search my computer for a zip file, I can see the "new compressed zip folder" within the plugins - xbmcmediainterface folder but when I select that folder, kodi says it has an incorrect structure and nothing happens.

Any help is appreciated as I'm a bit confused.

Thanks


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me out as I am a bit of a goon with computers. How exactly do I use this in kodi? When I go to add on settings and search my computer for a zip file, I can see the "new compressed zip folder" within the plugins - xbmcmediainterface folder but when I select that folder, kodi says it has an incorrect structure and nothing happens.
> 
> Any help is appreciated as I'm a bit confused.
> 
> Thanks


You don't use it 'in' Kodi. MoviePoster communicates with Kodi in a similar way to the various smartphone remote apps. In Kodi, turn on the HTTP server and the remote control options. Make note of the username and port settings. Then in MoviePoster set the Kodi plugin IP, port and username/password to those used by Kodi. Now, when you play a movie in Kodi, MoviePoster will detect the media that's being played and show the poster for it. Kodi and MoviePoster do not need to be installed on the same PC, but they can be if you wish.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> I'm using the latest build 2.1 RC2.7.
> 
> 1) I still have problem were it's ignoring the folder designated in User Posters->Show Custom Posters. It's downloading posters instead.
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MoviePoster\MyPosters


Set the interval to custom posters to 0 if you don't want any of the downloaded posters to show. The idea was that you can have a mix of both your own custom posters as well as automatically downloaded ones. the interval value is the number of posters to show between your custom images. The functionality is similar for trivia slides. You can also change the tmdb options to stop it from downloading posters in the background if you want.



> 2) When playing a movie in Kodi the integration works except the COMING SOON doesn't change to NOW PLAYING.


That's odd... I'll look into it.



> 3) Bottom right corner always says "No Connection"


This is a bug with the plugin not reporting its connection status correctly. I need to fix the plugin. If it bothers you in the meantime, there is an option to not display the connection status. 



> Gotta say this app is so cool. The fact that it works stand alone and with Kodi and Plex is huge bonus!! You thought of everything!


Thank you! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Draden1

meyer64 said:


> You don't use it 'in' Kodi. MoviePoster communicates with Kodi in a similar way to the various smartphone remote apps. In Kodi, turn on the HTTP server and the remote control options. Make note of the username and port settings. Then in MoviePoster set the Kodi plugin IP, port and username/password to those used by Kodi. Now, when you play a movie in Kodi, MoviePoster will detect the media that's being played and show the poster for it. Kodi and MoviePoster do not need to be installed on the same PC, but they can be if you wish.


Well it's all moot as when I try to open MoviePoster a blank rectangle comes up for a few seconds and the window says "not responding" and then just shuts down. 

Does anyone have any ideas on this or does this sound like my system can't run this program? It's an old atom based cpu netbook that I thought would be nice to try this out on. It's a 32 bit Vista operating system.


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> Well it's all moot as when I try to open MoviePoster a blank rectangle comes up for a few seconds and the window says "not responding" and then just shuts down.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on this or does this sound like my system can't run this program? It's an old atom based cpu netbook that I thought would be nice to try this out on. It's a 32 bit Vista operating system.


It should be able to run on that, though you might have trouble with HD trailer playback. Which version of MoviePoster are you using? 2.1 RC2 has quite a few performance improvements, and should work much better on older hardware than previous versions.


----------



## Draden1

meyer64 said:


> It should be able to run on that, though you might have trouble with HD trailer playback. Which version of MoviePoster are you using? 2.1 RC2 has quite a few performance improvements, and should work much better on older hardware than previous versions.


I'm using the newer 2.1 version.


----------



## tha_kid

Here's something I noticed, my poster pc is set to 24hr time format and I notice that movieposter will show the end time in the correct format but the start time is am/pm


----------



## ConradC

CaptainKen said:


> So I assume that you installed Kodi and Movie Poster on the SD Card?
> 
> According to the specs on the Intel site the Windows based BOXSTCK1A32WFC doesn't have WiFi or Bluetooth, but the Linux based BOXSTCK1A8LFC one does. That doesn't make sense. Do you know if this is true?


I have two of the Windows version and I can confirm they have both WiFi and Bluetooth.

http://ark.intel.com/products/86612/Intel-Compute-Stick-STCK1A32WFC


----------



## Draden1

meyer64 said:


> It should be able to run on that, though you might have trouble with HD trailer playback. Which version of MoviePoster are you using? 2.1 RC2 has quite a few performance improvements, and should work much better on older hardware than previous versions.


Well, I got it working...albeit on a different computer. That netbook I have just doesn't want to work with this. 

Anyways, now I'm trying to get kodi and this to talk to each other. I set my kodi settings and movieposter settings per a post on the previous page. 

IP, port, username/password on movieposter. I'm not sure what or if I have to set the JSON port? If so, where do I get that?

On kodi, I have allowed remote control via http.

What am I missing? Thanks


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Set the interval to custom posters to 0 if you don't want any of the downloaded posters to show. The idea was that you can have a mix of both your own custom posters as well as automatically downloaded ones. the interval value is the number of posters to show between your custom images. The functionality is similar for trivia slides. You can also change the tmdb options to stop it from downloading posters in the background if you want.
> 
> 
> That's odd... I'll look into it.
> 
> 
> This is a bug with the plugin not reporting its connection status correctly. I need to fix the plugin. If it bothers you in the meantime, there is an option to not display the connection status.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad you like it!


Thank you for responding!

- Ken


----------



## AXLCMT

Sorry to disrupt any flow of the discussion going on on this thread, but I just wanted to update everyone on my "alter" dedicated in honor of Meyer64 for his *epic* MoviePoster software. I already shared many photos of my MoviePoster wall build in previous pages on this thread, so here is the latest update:










Here is the "air duct vent" that will allow air out of the wall from the 50" LED TV:


















The area where it will go in:









I had to take out the drywall for the entire wall, believe it or not because of the interlocking "order" of the drywall seams:
Here is the hole cut for the MoviePoster Wall vent:









It fits!!!!









I lucked out in that there was no framing in the hole/area:

















MoviePoster Vent Project: Complete









































Drywall area below the MoviePoster TV (where it meets the concrete wall below it)









Corner bead:


----------



## Draden1

After playing around for awhile I have to say this is one of the coolest pieces of software I've come across! I'm sure I'll keep coming back asking questions but I have this running on a 32" TV in portrait mode and will eventually have this on a stand entering my theater. 

In the meantime, will the app continue to download posters/trailers on its own or can I manually feed it new ones? 

Thanks for the app, I will make a donation after the holidays.


----------



## Draden1

After playing around for awhile I have to say this is one of the coolest pieces of software I've come across! I'm sure I'll keep coming back asking questions but I have this running on a 32" TV in portrait mode and will eventually have this on a stand entering my theater. 

In the meantime, will the app continue to download posters/trailers on its own or can I manually feed it new ones? 

Thanks for the app, I will make a donation after the holidays.


----------



## slackshot

Any updates on the live ESPN game data display option?


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> After playing around for awhile I have to say this is one of the coolest pieces of software I've come across! I'm sure I'll keep coming back asking questions but I have this running on a 32" TV in portrait mode and will eventually have this on a stand entering my theater.
> 
> In the meantime, will the app continue to download posters/trailers on its own or can I manually feed it new ones?
> 
> Thanks for the app, I will make a donation after the holidays.


Yes, it will continue to download the newest posters and trailers based on your settings. You can also use the web remote to add specific posters if you wish.


----------



## meyer64

slackshot said:


> Any updates on the live ESPN game data display option?


Actually, you can play with it now if you want. There isn't any integration for searching for games yet, so you'll need to get the game ID from one of ESPNs score pages for the game you want to display. All MoviePoster does is show the gamecast web page as a poster. Open a web browser and enter this in the address bar. change localhost to the IP of the PC running MoviePoster and substitute the gameID for the game you want to show information for. This one is for last week's Packer/Lions game, for example. 

"http://localhost:8082/remote.html?showWebpage(http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/gamecast?gameId=400791568)"
http://localhost:8082/remote.html?s...res.espn.go.com/nfl/gamecast?gameId=400791568)

this will give you Sunday's game against Dallas:
"http://localhost:8082/remote.html?showWebpage(http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/gamecast?gameId=400791612)"

You can use this to show any web page you want, really. 

You'll want to turn on 'Pause Posters' in the webremote also, otherwise it will go to the next poster after the poster timeout interval is up.

This should work on the 2.1 RC releases.


----------



## vemulasri

vemulasri said:


> Yes they are. Yes they do show up in kodi and in the kodi webpage and remotes (android & iOS). I will have to do more digging into it and see if that is the issue.


 @meyer64 have you had a chance to look at this?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainKen

ConradC said:


> I have two of the Windows version and I can confirm they have both WiFi and Bluetooth.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/86612/Intel-Compute-Stick-STCK1A32WFC


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## CaptainKen

sucher said:


> Is there any documentation someone can point me to on how to use the "Showtimes" feature?
> 
> I assume that it is used to display specific posters along with planned showtimes prior to them becoming "Now Playing" but I have not had success getting that to happen so I am probably doing it wrong (or misunderstand the intent of the feature).


* Example: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-18.html#post23848848

* How To: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-19.html#post23925321


----------



## CaptainKen

GCS said:


> Thanks. The Intel stick is a little smaller. I think I am going to give it a shot. Not sure I care that the Intel stick will not run Windows 10
> 
> Now to decide on TV size. I would prefer 40-42 but I have an old 32" Westinghouse sitting here with bad speakers. I should really just use that. Downside is that is only 720p, old and heavy as hell. Upside ... it's free!


I just bought the Intel Computer Stick and it runs Win 10 just fine. In fact you can buy it pre-installed from here:
http://amzn.com/B014N4CZE2


----------



## CaptainKen

How do you know what version you are running?

I installed 2.1 R2, but the Webremote says 2.1.0.0. There also isn't any date of the release to reference on that screen.


----------



## CaptainKen

sraptor said:


> 
> 
> Here is mine.


 @sraptor any chance you would consider sharing your original PSD or PND file?


----------



## sraptor

I will check my psd files and let you know


----------



## Ramy Khalil

ConradC said:


> One last bit of detail is that you need to make sure the Compute Stick gets enough power. Mine would randomly reboot itself. It was because the usb port from the monitor wasn't providing enough power. I ended up getting a dual USB cable (http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0047AALW6). This drew power from two usb ports, instead of one. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> It works just fine. See comments above.



You mean a dual usb cable will connect to the mini usb and the regular usb port from one side, and the other side to the electric plug? if thats the case you use the only usb port on the stick( no bluetooth dongle), and no wifi adapter.. how do you connect a mouse and keyboard then?


----------



## CaptainKen

1) I have tested this on two different systems. One of these systems is a desktop and the other an Intel Compute Stick. I can't get it to show/downloaded more than 9-10 posters on the Intel stick and 29 on desktop PC. The TMDB Options are all set to 10 on both systems.

2) The Webremote to the Intel stick isn't very responsive from browser on itself, browser on desktop or iPhone 6, as it takes forever to recognize a command if it actually decides to. If I try to use the Edit Blacklist or create New Custom List from itself all I get is a spinner in middle of screen. The same thing happens (but screen turns white) if I click on the gear next to movie in cache list on Webremote itself. My first thought was that the WiFi is just slow to the Intel. However I don't think the WiFi speed has much to do with accepting commands. When I access the Edit Blacklist on iPhone I can't get out as the X doesn't work. However, from the Webremote to the desktop system is very responsive.

3) If "Auto-Play Trailer "is checked, but "download trailers" isn't checked then "T" doesn't work. On the Intel it's pretty rare if any of them stream. So it's rare to have a trailer play via streaming.

Here's the fresh log file for the Intel Stick after deleting the cache and letting it run uninterrupted all day.

Log: http://1drv.ms/1Nm6AZW

There are a lot of Rotten Tomatoes Forbidden errors. Also many " Object reference not set to an instance of an object", "The path is not of a legal form" and "temp Pause Off". Regarding the path I confirmed it is valid and that the file plays.

I noticed that using the Webremote from iPhone to Intel stick was more responsive after running for the day. Note that because the only time I tried the Webremote during this session was at the end, it doesn't reflect the times when it wouldn't respond. However, hitting the volume buttons muted it and only advanced visually about 2 notches. Volume recovered for next trailer. 
Here's the 2nd log showing this activity. http://1drv.ms/1J8k8nQ

Hoping you can be of some help. Thank you.


----------



## Draden1

Any help here is appreciated.

I am running this program on a laptop connected to a tv and I'd like to plug in some headphones to my laptop to listen to the trailers through that. I switched the audio in the displays setting to my laptop as opposed to the tv and sound is coming though the headset. 

Here's where my concern is, I'd like the headphone volume louder but my laptop volume is already maxed and when I press volume up in the movieposter app, the volume gets muted and the app flashes a volume slider and subtitle header. I'm sure this isn't supposed to be that way but is there any tricks to this or anything I'm missing?


----------



## CaptainKen

Draden1 said:


> Any help here is appreciated.
> 
> .... when I press volume up in the movieposter app, the volume gets muted and the app flashes a volume slider and subtitle header. I'm sure this isn't supposed to be that way but is there any tricks to this or anything I'm missing?


Both my systems are doing this as well.


----------



## ConradC

Ramy Khalil said:


> You mean a dual usb cable will connect to the mini usb and the regular usb port from one side, and the other side to the electric plug? if thats the case you use the only usb port on the stick( no bluetooth dongle), and no wifi adapter.. how do you connect a mouse and keyboard then?


No. The both ends of the USB will plug in to the monitor and the micro usb plugs in to the Intel Compute Stick. The USB on the ports on the monitor provide power to the Intel Compute Stick.


----------



## Ramy Khalil

first time to run the app, please help

only one thing..

i have plex installed on a netgear readyNAS, i have movie poster registered and installed on intel compute stick, connected to a samsung tv, and running.. i can connect to web remote on the intel and from another laptop on the network.. my problem is when i play a movie from plex either on the web browser from the netgear interface, or on my iPhone from the plex client, or from the plex client on apple tv, the movie poster app just keeps displaying the coming soon movies.. not changing to Now Showing,,.

the web remote responds to the buttons i click, like "download new posters" or "show trailer" but when i click "show now playing" it is as if i clicked nothing.. it feels like you should press save after you click this button, but there is no save button... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Ramy Khalil

ok one week no response..

please anyone

I can open web remote on the same pc of movie poster and another pc on the network.. the plex poster app is set up and it mentions on the bottom of the poster connected: plex server 192.168.1.100
i put in the device id to watch the same name of the alerts on the plex client.. when i play movie it is still showing coming soon.. i click "show now playing" on web remote, and it is still showing coming soon..

what could be the reason please?


----------



## krh1009

Ramy Khalil said:


> ok one week no response..
> 
> please anyone
> 
> I can open web remote on the same pc of movie poster and another pc on the network.. the plex poster app is set up and it mentions on the bottom of the poster connected: plex server 192.168.1.100
> i put in the device id to watch the same name of the alerts on the plex client.. when i play movie it is still showing coming soon.. i click "show now playing" on web remote, and it is still showing coming soon..
> 
> what could be the reason please?


I would recommend you check the name of plex client by going into the plex web app while a movie is playing on the client you are using for the poster app.

click on the icon:







in the top right of the plex web app. 

The client name is in the top right of each movie clip (i.e. iPad3, MacBookPro...) Make sure the name and case match. 










Hope this helps.


----------



## krh1009

Ramy Khalil said:


> ok one week no response..
> 
> please anyone
> 
> I can open web remote on the same pc of movie poster and another pc on the network.. the plex poster app is set up and it mentions on the bottom of the poster connected: plex server 192.168.1.100
> i put in the device id to watch the same name of the alerts on the plex client.. when i play movie it is still showing coming soon.. i click "show now playing" on web remote, and it is still showing coming soon..
> 
> what could be the reason please?


I would recommend you check the name of plex client by going into the plex web app while a movie is playing on the client you are using for the poster app.

click on the icon:







in the top right of the plex web app. 

The client name is in the top right of each movie clip (i.e. iPad3, MacBookPro...) Make sure the name and case match. 










Hope this helps.


----------



## CaptainKen

Since Meyers appears to be enjoying life over the holidays I'm reaching out to other Intel Compute Stick owners.

As I've mentioned in post #1673 I'm not impressed so far. I've done a lot of testing. In attempts to rule out WiFi sluggishness I connected with a USB to Ethernet converter. I was able to successfully play a 15GB movie from my NAS with the converter. This also proved the stick has a lot of horsepower.

I have an issue with a 138MG custom motion poster I created that doesn't play smoothly (downloaded trailers do however). Additionally, dragging my custom movie or downloaded trailers onto mPlayer results in the following "Your system is too SLOW to play this!" error as shown below. Another issue is that only 10 posters will download even though TMDB Options are all set to 10. My desktop downloads at least 60 with same settings. The Intel takes forever to populate the cache, but my desktop starts to populate about one every few seconds or so.



Code:


MPlayer Redxii-SVN-r35203-4.6.2 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
198 audio & 412 video codecs

Playing D:\MoviePoster\mplayer\Olson Cinema Intro Poster-motion.mp4.
libavformat version 54.27.101 (internal)
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang eng
[lavf] stream 1: video (h264), -vid 0
VIDEO:  [H264]  1080x1620  24bpp  29.970 fps  13167.8 kbps (1607.4 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: mp42
 minor_version: 19529854
 compatible_brands: mp42isom
Load subtitles in D:\MoviePoster\mplayer\
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
libavcodec version 54.56.100 (internal)
Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.1 kbit/12.51% (ratio: 24011->192000)
Selected audio codec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==========================================================================
AO: [dsound] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
Unsupported PixelFormat 53
Unsupported PixelFormat 81
Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
Opening video filter: [scale]
Movie-Aspect is 0.67:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
[swscaler @ 0145e7c0]BICUBIC scaler, from yuv420p to yuyv422 using MMX2
VO: [directx] 1080x1620 => 1080x1620 Packed YUY2
A:   4.6 V:   1.7 A-V:  2.858 ct:  0.000   0/  0 67% 190%  6.7% 50 0

           ************************************************
           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
           ************************************************
Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:
- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver
  - Try -ao sdl or use the OSS emulation of ALSA.
  - Experiment with different values for -autosync, 30 is a good start.
- Slow video output
  - Try a different -vo driver (-vo help for a list) or try -framedrop!
- Slow CPU
  - Don't try to play a big DVD/DivX on a slow CPU! Try some of the lavdopts,
    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.
- Broken file
  - Try various combinations of -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.
- Slow media (NFS/SMB mounts, DVD, VCD etc)
  - Try -cache 8192.
- Are you using -cache to play a non-interleaved AVI file?
  - Try -nocache.
Read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html for tuning/speedup tips.
If none of this helps you, read DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html.

Here's the link to my custom movie poster in case anyone else wants to try it on their stick. It's only the 1st phase/scene of the 3 the final will contain.
http://1drv.ms/1YEJnL7


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> @sraptor any chance you would consider sharing your original PSD or PND file?


Have you had a chance to find this file?


----------



## marklabelle870

Could I use this with QNAP instead of a PC or Intel compute stick?


----------



## CaptainKen

marklabelle870 said:


> Could I use this with QNAP instead of a PC or Intel compute stick?


No MPA will only run on a windows type of device.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Very cool program. However (like everyone else) I'm having a few issues that I can't seem to figure out on my own.

First, I can't get it to work with Kodi 15.2 to display the now showing feature. I believe I have all the settings correct but nothing is coming up. It does show it's connected to the ip of Kodi but even with the web remote nothing will display.

Second, will the program pull other titles from your Kodi database to display or is it limited to only showing the currently displaying Kodi media? And if it is possible can you get the top banner to display "Now Showing"?

Third, when using a custom directory for posters is there a way to also get metadata for them? Do they need to be named the same as themoviedb.org names movies?

I've dug into the files and seem to understand how the theme works. Is creating a custom theme essentially just duplicating the default directory and the updating/changing the files within as desired?

Thanks for your help!

Edit - Also, where does the program cache the posters it's downloaded? And is it not possible to add a new poster but have it set to "now playing" instead of coming soon?


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Very cool program. However (like everyone else) I'm having a few issues that I can't seem to figure out on my own.
> 
> First, I can't get it to work with Kodi 15.2 to display the now showing feature. I believe I have all the settings correct but nothing is coming up. It does show it's connected to the ip of Kodi but even with the web remote nothing will display.


Could be a few things. First make sure you are running the newest release. Older versions wont work for Kodi 15. The most up to date version is 2.1 RC2, download link is in the first post. 
Assuming that the settings are correct in the XBMC/Kodi plugin, check to make sure you have all the remote control and http server options turned on in Kodi. If you don't use a password for the remote options in Kodi, try adding one, it helps for some platforms. 



> Second, will the program pull other titles from your Kodi database to display or is it limited to only showing the currently displaying Kodi media? And if it is possible can you get the top banner to display "Now Showing"?


No, it wont pull anything form the Kodi library unless you actually play the movie. An import function has been requested and is on my to do list. 
In order to change the banner, you'd need to modify the banner image in the theme that you are using. 


> Third, when using a custom directory for posters is there a way to also get metadata for them? Do they need to be named the same as themoviedb.org names movies?


If your talking about just a folder with images in it, no, the application will not pull metadata for those. It basically functions as an image slideshow for images. You can manually add a poster to the cache though, if you really want to. Just pick an existing movie from the cache to use as a template and edit the images and .nfo file to contain the data you want. Its a bit tedious to do if you have a lot of them though.



> I've dug into the files and seem to understand how the theme works. Is creating a custom theme essentially just duplicating the default directory and the updating/changing the files within as desired?


Yes, you can copy the default theme and modify it to your liking (such as changing the banners / backgrounds). Custom themes will get loaded from your document folder under: MoviePoster\Themes


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Edit - Also, where does the program cache the posters it's downloaded? And is it not possible to add a new poster but have it set to "now playing" instead of coming soon?


By default the cache folder is in your documents folder under MoviePoster\Cache, this can be changed in the settings though if you'd like the files to be stored on a seperate drive or network location. 

There is an undocumented (like a lot of features) feature that will allow you change the banner for an individual movie. There is no GUI for this at the moment, so you'll need to edit the .nfo file for the movie in the cache. 
the .nfo files are just xml and can be edited with any text editor. 

Add / edit the header element to match ONE of the following. 
Welcome
Now Playing
Coming Soon

if the header element is blank, the default behavior is used

For example the .nfo for The Dark Knight would look like this if you want it always show up with the 'Now Playing' banner



Now Playing
The Dark Knight
2008
Why So Serious?


152
1hRoyzDtpgMU7Dz4JF22RANzQO7.jpg
PG-13
tt0468569
GVx5K8WfFJY
Drama
dc comics

0
0
0
0




the-dark-knight-4f79ffaf160d2.png
the-dark-knight-51f843029ec20.png
the-dark-knight-52ec59373fe72.jpg
the-dark-knight-4fdbaa8c842b9.jpg


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Wow, thanks for the quick reply!

Regarding the connection between Kodi and the program, I'm still not getting it to work. Will continue to monkeys around to see what I can figure out though.

I found the default poster cache directory now and understand what it's doing. This is great as I can add the exact poster I want there and not be limited to using the web remote to pick and choose. Very cool. I have a few more questions now.

Is there any plan to add a button in the web remote to change the header element?

Also noted that none of the metadata for the films is filled in the .nfo files. Can this be pulled from your Kodi library (at some future point perhaps)? Same with local trailers and such? As I can tell now it just shows a default for every poster being the same thing.

If the above isn't possible now or the near future, are there other options for the button row of icons? Maybe a lower footer similar to the header? Over even just turning off the defaults if the info is not present?

Just spit balling some ideas after finding this cool little program and messing around for a bit.


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Regarding the connection between Kodi and the program, I'm still not getting it to work. Will continue to monkeys around to see what I can figure out though.
> 
> I found the default poster cache directory now and understand what it's doing. This is great as I can add the exact poster I want there and not be limited to using the web remote to pick and choose. Very cool. I have a few more questions now.
> 
> Is there any plan to add a button in the web remote to change the header element?
> 
> Also noted that none of the metadata for the films is filled in the .nfo files. Can this be pulled from your Kodi library (at some future point perhaps)? Same with local trailers and such? As I can tell now it just shows a default for every poster being the same thing.
> 
> If the above isn't possible now or the near future, are there other options for the button row of icons? Maybe a lower footer similar to the header? Over even just turning off the defaults if the info is not present?
> 
> Just spit balling some ideas after finding this cool little program and messing around for a bit.


Yes, I have intentions on making a full editor in the webremote for the poster metadata. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. 

The images you see on the bottom for the audio format, resolution and aspect ratio are populated with the appropriate icons when the 'now playing' poster is shown, since it can get that data directly from Kodi at that time. The rest of the time I opted to fill in some values by default. 
the .nfo files also support storing that information if you want to customize it. 

for example: 

ac3
0
1.78
720

will show the Dolby Digital, 16:9 aspect, and 720p resolution icons for the movie.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

I'm just thinking, on a movie poster you don't generally have any of that data telling you aspect, audio or what not within the frame. If it could "go away" in general or be replaced with a lower footer like the header (Theater banner would be cool) is what I'm thinking. Again, just brainstorming things as I experiment.

Actually just thought perhaps a theater banner across the top with the now playing or coming soon along the bottom, no other info displayed would look good and clean and very theater-like.

Very cool you are looking to support and make further enhancements to the program. For the application I currently have in mind I think the manual work put into a few (hundred) posters will be worth it!

Edit - OK got more questions! 

Is there code or otherwise that can be programmed into a remote like a Harmony to give a bit of basic control over the program? On/off, pause/resume, next and previous type commends? This would also be very cool to be able to simply control.

I'm guessing the web remote would work with a phone or tablet to control as well?


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> I'm just thinking, on a movie poster you don't generally have any of that data telling you aspect, audio or what not within the frame. If it could "go away" in general or be replaced with a lower footer like the header (Theater banner would be cool) is what I'm thinking. Again, just brainstorming things as I experiment.
> 
> Actually just thought perhaps a theater banner across the top with the now playing or coming soon along the bottom, no other info displayed would look good and clean and very theater-like.
> 
> Very cool you are looking to support and make further enhancements to the program. For the application I currently have in mind I think the manual work put into a few (hundred) posters will be worth it!


It wouldn't be hard for me to implement a banner along the bottom as well. I just never thought about it. I'll play around with it.

Right now the default flags are hard coded, but I'm adding an option to make them user configurable. Then you could just change the defaults to blank if you just wanted empty space at the bottom.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

As I've been playing around more I think an option to have a bottom banner is what I like the best. And options to set which banner goes in each location.

Then if through the web remote you can set the current header info that would be really sweet.

Right now I'm going through about 50 posters setting the header to now playing or leaving them default, and obtaining the poster I prefer (full theatricals with all text included). At this point I both love and hate this program. Love how awesome it is. Hate that it's another project to work on and consume all sorts of time!

2 more quick questions if I may. First, do you have PSDs for the current theme files (header specificly) you can share here or on the MoviePoster site?

Also, what dimension restrictions are there on the current header, if any?

Edit - 1 more thing. How do I get it to stop auto-downloading posters from themoviedb? I've made changes to a few it wants to download every single time, and deleted ones I don't want at all, yet I can't stop it from downloading these again and again.


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> 1) I have tested this on two different systems. One of these systems is a desktop and the other an Intel Compute Stick. I can't get it to show/downloaded more than 9-10 posters on the Intel stick and 29 on desktop PC. The TMDB Options are all set to 10 on both systems.


I finally got more to download by deleting the AppData\Local\MoviePoster folder. 

However, it tops out at 49. If all 4 of the TMDB Max Pages are set to 10, then shouldn't it top of at 40? Not complaining, just wondering.



> 2) The Webremote to the Intel stick isn't very responsive from browser on itself, browser on desktop or iPhone 6, as it takes forever to recognize a command if it actually decides to. If I try to use the Edit Blacklist or create New Custom List from itself all I get is a spinner in middle of screen. The same thing happens (but screen turns white) if I click on the gear next to movie in cache list on Webremote itself. My first thought was that the WiFi is just slow to the Intel. However I don't think the WiFi speed has much to do with accepting commands. When I access the Edit Blacklist on iPhone I can't get out as the X doesn't work. However, from the Webremote to the desktop system is very responsive.


Pressing X to get out of Blacklist still doesn't work on iPhone, so the Safari Back button should be used instead.



> 3) If "Auto-Play Trailer "is checked, but "download trailers" isn't checked then "T" doesn't work. On the Intel it's pretty rare if any of them stream. So it's rare to have a trailer play via streaming.
> 
> Here's the fresh log file for the Intel Stick after deleting the cache and letting it run uninterrupted all day.
> 
> Log: http://1drv.ms/1Nm6AZW
> 
> There are a lot of Rotten Tomatoes Forbidden errors. Also many " Object reference not set to an instance of an object", "The path is not of a legal form" and "temp Pause Off". Regarding the path I confirmed it is valid and that the file plays.


Regarding the "T", that was user error as I didn't realize that MP didn't have the focus. 

Are those errors in the log file normal?


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> I finally got more to download by deleting the AppData\Local\MoviePoster folder.
> 
> However, it tops out at 49. If all 4 of the TMDB Max Pages are set to 10, then shouldn't it top of at 40? Not complaining, just wondering.
> 
> Pressing X to get out of Blacklist still doesn't work on iPhone, so the Safari Back button should be used instead.
> 
> Regarding the "T", that was user error as I didn't realize that MP didn't have the focus.
> 
> Are those errors in the log file normal?


I wouldn't set the tmdb pages so high. Each page has something like 20 movies. its possible that the high page setting could be causing memory problems on the intel stick. What does your memory usage look like? But, keep in mind that movies that don't match your filter criteria wont be downloaded. And some movies show up on multiple lists, ex, It could be on Coming Soon, and Popular. so that will account for some of the discrepancies in the numbers you are seeing. 

The errors you are seeing in the log aren't anything to worry about per say. Sometimes movie data is missing, and the exception is caught and logged, but it doesn't break anything. The rotten tomatoes errors occur from too many requests to their api in a short time frame, so it gets rejected. Again it doesn't hurt anything, the program just tries again later. 

As far as the responsiveness of the webremote when running on the intel stick, i don't have one, so i can't personally vouch for the performance. A large poster cache will slow things down though. i do have an old dual core intel atom box sitting around that should be fairly close performance wise to the Intel stick. I'll set it up and do some testing. I'm sure there are performance improvements that I can make.


----------



## Ramy Khalil

intel compute stick is not reliable, it was a bad idea.. i think i will buy the HP Pavilion mini

I have a question, is it possible that the movie poster app downloads motion posters automatically instead of regular posters?


----------



## meyer64

Ramy Khalil said:


> intel compute stick is not reliable, it was a bad idea.. i think i will buy the HP Pavilion mini
> 
> I have a question, is it possible that the movie poster app downloads motion posters automatically instead of regular posters?


Unfortunately, I haven't found a reliable place to get high quality motion posters in a consistent format. If there were one go-to site that had them,then sure it could be done.


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> 1) I have tested this on two different systems. One of these systems is a desktop and the other an Intel Compute Stick. I can't get it to show/downloaded more than 9-10 posters on the Intel stick and 29 on desktop PC. The TMDB Options are all set to 10 on both systems.
> 
> 2) The Webremote to the Intel stick isn't very responsive from browser on itself, browser on desktop or iPhone 6, as it takes forever to recognize a command if it actually decides to. If I try to use the Edit Blacklist or create New Custom List from itself all I get is a spinner in middle of screen. The same thing happens (but screen turns white) if I click on the gear next to movie in cache list on Webremote itself. My first thought was that the WiFi is just slow to the Intel. However I don't think the WiFi speed has much to do with accepting commands. When I access the Edit Blacklist on iPhone I can't get out as the X doesn't work. However, from the Webremote to the desktop system is very responsive.
> 
> 3) If "Auto-Play Trailer "is checked, but "download trailers" isn't checked then "T" doesn't work. On the Intel it's pretty rare if any of them stream. So it's rare to have a trailer play via streaming.
> 
> Here's the fresh log file for the Intel Stick after deleting the cache and letting it run uninterrupted all day.
> 
> Log: http://1drv.ms/1Nm6AZW
> 
> There are a lot of Rotten Tomatoes Forbidden errors. Also many " Object reference not set to an instance of an object", "The path is not of a legal form" and "temp Pause Off". Regarding the path I confirmed it is valid and that the file plays.
> 
> I noticed that using the Webremote from iPhone to Intel stick was more responsive after running for the day. Note that because the only time I tried the Webremote during this session was at the end, it doesn't reflect the times when it wouldn't respond. However, hitting the volume buttons muted it and only advanced visually about 2 notches. Volume recovered for next trailer.
> Here's the 2nd log showing this activity. http://1drv.ms/1J8k8nQ
> 
> Hoping you can be of some help. Thank you.





meyer64 said:


> I wouldn't set the tmdb pages so high. Each page has something like 20 movies. its possible that the high page setting could be causing memory problems on the intel stick. What does your memory usage look like? But, keep in mind that movies that don't match your filter criteria wont be downloaded. And some movies show up on multiple lists, ex, It could be on Coming Soon, and Popular. so that will account for some of the discrepancies in the numbers you are seeing.
> 
> The errors you are seeing in the log aren't anything to worry about per say. Sometimes movie data is missing, and the exception is caught and logged, but it doesn't break anything. The rotten tomatoes errors occur from too many requests to their api in a short time frame, so it gets rejected. Again it doesn't hurt anything, the program just tries again later.
> 
> As far as the responsiveness of the webremote when running on the intel stick, i don't have one, so i can't personally vouch for the performance. A large poster cache will slow things down though. i do have an old dual core intel atom box sitting around that should be fairly close performance wise to the Intel stick. I'll set it up and do some testing. I'm sure there are performance improvements that I can make.


Thank you for getting back to me and providing the insight into my issues. 

If you get around to testing on that old dual core it would be interesting to hear your results. Since no other Intel stick owners have responded to my query I have no idea what to expect. Interesting though that I can play 15GB movie from my NAS with "Movies and TV" app with no sluggishness.

Happy New Year.


----------



## CaptainKen

The letter "P" moves back to the Previous poster, but I haven't been able to find a key to move to the Next poster. I've tried the obvious such as N for Next and F for Forward but no luck. Does one exist?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Is there a way to get MoviePoster to NOT automatically download and cache new posters at all? 

So far the only way I've found is to pause the posters with the web remote. But then if I want to run a random cycle I can't.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

No idea how or why this forum creates odd double posts?


----------



## Colton

Could MoviePoster work on a dedicated streaming device like the new Roku 4 (using PLEX or KODI) ... or the Nvidia Shield?


----------



## CaptainKen

Batiatus Rules said:


> Is there a way to get MoviePoster to NOT automatically download and cache new posters at all?
> 
> So far the only way I've found is to pause the posters with the web remote. But then if I want to run a random cycle I can't.


A previous post from Meyer:
"Set the interval to custom posters to 0 if you don't want any of the downloaded posters to show. The idea was that you can have a mix of both your own custom posters as well as automatically downloaded ones. The interval value is the number of posters to show between your custom images. The functionality is similar for trivia slides. You can also change the TMDB options to stop it from downloading posters in the background if you want."


----------



## CaptainKen

Colton said:


> Could MoviePoster work on a dedicated streaming device like the new Roku 4 (using PLEX or KODI) ... or the Nvidia Shield?


MP only works on Windows OS based hardware. Check out this link.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-53.html#post37719369


----------



## Batiatus Rules

CaptainKen said:


> A previous post from Meyer:
> "Set the interval to custom posters to 0 if you don't want any of the downloaded posters to show. The idea was that you can have a mix of both your own custom posters as well as automatically downloaded ones. The interval value is the number of posters to show between your custom images. The functionality is similar for trivia slides. You can also change the TMDB options to stop it from downloading posters in the background if you want."


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## sraptor

CaptainKen said:


> @sraptor any chance you would consider sharing your original PSD or PND file?


Tell me email so I can send it out


----------



## jeffbab

I see media browser has released a new version of their software called emby theater. It appears movie poster app no longer works with it. (They still have the legacy player you can use that works fine). Any plans on updating the app to work with the new emby theater as well?


----------



## meyer64

jeffbab said:


> I see media browser has released a new version of their software called emby theater. It appears movie poster app no longer works with it. (They still have the legacy player you can use that works fine). Any plans on updating the app to work with the new emby theater as well?


I didn't realize that a new Emby Theater had been released. MoviePoster doesn't really care about the Emby client you use though, it communicates with the Emby server. I installed the new Emby Theater and noticed that in the Emby Server event list its showed that I was logged in from an Unknown Device. You should be able to change the name of the device in Emby Server though. Just make sure that you change the deviceidtowatch setting in MoviePoster to match it. 

I also updated my Emby server installation, and that did seem to break some things. Which Version of Emby Server are you running?
The new version of Emby Server (as of a few months ago apparently) seems to have gotten rid of the Advanced Settings where you generate the API key needed by MoviePoster to connect. I was able to use an apiKey found with the following method:

If you look at the bottom of the main Manage Server page there's a link in the footer that says "API". That opens up Swagger (development documentation). There is an API key in the URL. You should be able to use that as the apikey setting in MoviePoster.

Once I got MoviePoster working with the new Emby Theater, I did notice one issue. In my limited time with Emby Theater, I couldn't find a way to actually stop movie playback. You can pause it, but MoviePoster doesn't see that as stopped. Even when you navigate back to the library, MoviePoster doesn't recognize that playback has stopped, unless you close Emby Theater or play a music file. 

I'll continue to investigate and minor tweaks to the plugin may be needed.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Any chance the program, in it's simplest form, can be designed to work on a simple PC device like a Raspberry Pi or similar? Even if it's just running the actual posters while you can still manage all the downloads and everything on another Windows Pc on the network?

Just thinking of how to install this on a remote TV without needing some sort of Windows based device and wiring. If it only needs to access a network share wirelessly something like a Pi Zero could plug into the TV USB port and act as a simple gateway.

Also, any update if it's possible to add a banner at the bottom instead of all the info tags and chose which banner goes where?

Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Any chance the program, in it's simplest form, can be designed to work on a simple PC device like a Raspberry Pi or similar? Even if it's just running the actual posters while you can still manage all the downloads and everything on another Windows Pc on the network?
> 
> Just thinking of how to install this on a remote TV without needing some sort of Windows based device and wiring. If it only needs to access a network share wirelessly something like a Pi Zero could plug into the TV USB port and act as a simple gateway.
> 
> Also, any update if it's possible to add a banner at the bottom instead of all the info tags and chose which banner goes where?
> 
> Thanks!


As of right now, you would need to connect a Windows PC of some sort to the display. There are several small relatively cheap devices that you could use. I'm eyeing the Kangaroo PC for a future installation. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883722001

That said, I am working on a new display interface as we speak. Hopefully, in the near future, you'll be able to view a poster stream through any device with an HTML5 compatible web browser. At first it will be simplified and might not support all features, such as motion posters or transitions, and you'll still need to have the MoviePoster program running on a Windows PC somewhere on your network. I have a proof of concept running, so its close to ready, but i don't know when it will be released. I'll leave it up to you if you want to wait for the feature to be available before you build your project or not. Here's what it looks like so far:


regarding the 'Bottom Banner' idea, I honestly haven't done anything with it yet. Although it wouldn't be all that hard. I'm just working on more interesting things at the moment. I wont forget about it....


----------



## meyer64

Another new feature that will be included in the next release was teased while back. Its not perfect yet, but it is far more user friendly than it was before. I now have a webremote menu built to select game scores to be displayed from ESPN gamecast data. All you need to do is pick the game you want, or choose 'Live Game' and MoviePoster will display the ESPN gamecast for that event. depending on the sport, the feed usually includes near real time play by play data and field position summaries.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Cool to see some of the coming features.

My question about using a Linux based device is because I'm sure the Pi Zero could run the program and it has a cost of $5, up to $35 for a Pi2 B. Was just curious about it's feasibility.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Cool to see some of the coming features.

My question about using a Linux based device is because I'm sure the Pi Zero could run the program and it has a cost of $5, up to $35 for a Pi2 B. Was just curious about it's feasibility.


----------



## jeffbab

meyer64 said:


> I didn't realize that a new Emby Theater had been released. MoviePoster doesn't really care about the Emby client you use though, it communicates with the Emby server. I installed the new Emby Theater and noticed that in the Emby Server event list its showed that I was logged in from an Unknown Device. You should be able to change the name of the device in Emby Server though. Just make sure that you change the deviceidtowatch setting in MoviePoster to match it.
> 
> I also updated my Emby server installation, and that did seem to break some things. Which Version of Emby Server are you running?
> The new version of Emby Server (as of a few months ago apparently) seems to have gotten rid of the Advanced Settings where you generate the API key needed by MoviePoster to connect. I was able to use an apiKey found with the following method:
> 
> If you look at the bottom of the main Manage Server page there's a link in the footer that says "API". That opens up Swagger (development documentation). There is an API key in the URL. You should be able to use that as the apikey setting in MoviePoster.
> 
> Once I got MoviePoster working with the new Emby Theater, I did notice one issue. In my limited time with Emby Theater, I couldn't find a way to actually stop movie playback. You can pause it, but MoviePoster doesn't see that as stopped. Even when you navigate back to the library, MoviePoster doesn't recognize that playback has stopped, unless you close Emby Theater or play a music file.
> 
> I'll continue to investigate and minor tweaks to the plugin may be needed.


Sorry for the delay in my response. I got sidetracked. Anyway it had been so long since I had set it up I had forgot about how it was linked to the server. I think I have the most recent version of server installed. I went in and seen there is what I think is a new area to generate the api keys. I did that then went in and entered that in mpa. Then I noticed I previously had it sent to monitor my basement computer named BASEMENT. For whatever reason that had changed to lowercase Basement, so not sure if that's what the issue was. Anyway after adding the new api key and telling it to watch "Basement" all is working again with the newest emby theater. Thanks for a great product!


----------



## dth122

Are there release notes for v2.0+? I'm upgrading from a v1.X release and it would be helpful to see a list of features that were added or changed.

I scanned through the thread around the time 2.0 came out but didn't see anything definitive.
- Dave


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> Are there release notes for v2.0+? I'm upgrading from a v1.X release and it would be helpful to see a list of features that were added or changed.
> 
> I scanned through the thread around the time 2.0 came out but didn't see anything definitive.
> - Dave


The download page at http://movieposterapp.com/download.html includes a summary of the major changes for each new release. 


MoviePoster (Version 2.0 - March 14, 2015) 
New Features Include 
- Multidisplay Support (Portrait and/or landscape modes) 
- Plugin System to support additional mediaplayer integration 
- XBMC/Kodi, PLEX, and MediaBrowser3 plugins included
- Initial support for adding TV Show posters
- Backup and restore app registration data 
- Integrated support to run with Windows startup 
- Enhanced trivia slide support for Question, Clue, and Answer slides 
- Most settings can now be changed in the webremote
- New settings options to set user defined "Theater" poster and "Welcome" banner 
- Ability to change the cache location (useful for systems with limited internal storage) 
- Paging of log files (so they don't get too big)
- Includes Windows .msi installer
- Improved system performance and numerous other bug fixes

MoviePoster (Version 2.1 Release Candidate 2 - November, 2015) 
New Features Include 
- Updated Kodi Plugin to support Kodi 15.x 
- Enhanced support for trivia slide packs 
- Improved system performance and numerous other bug fixes


----------



## jabrown

Just getting a chance to play around with this app. Many thanks to meyer64 as this app is quite impressive for a moonlighting job. I find that overall things work as described throughout the 58 page posting 

I did observe one behavior that I was not able to resolve on my own. When I play a Bluray from KODI 'Play Disc' via my HTPC no poster is shown. It looks like Movie Poster is able to determine the length of the movie because a start and end time is shown but no poster. Perhaps XBMC is not sending an ID to Movie Poster for this workflow but the movie art is showing up in KODI? Any idea what might be going on?

I don't have any basic connectivity issues as Movie App shows "Connected: Kodi 14.2 is stable" at the bottom of the screen. Now Showing works perfect when I play a ripped movie from my NAS via KODI movies.

Here are relevant log entries::

1/31/2016 4:12:04 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 14.2 stable : True
1/31/2016 4:12:17 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 14.2 stable : True
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Now Playing: 
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Configuration Details::
Movie Poster 2.1 RC2
Windows 7 SP1
XBMC 14.2 (Kodi)
Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## jabrown

*No Movie Art When Playing Bluray via KODI Disc*

Just getting a chance to play around with this app. Many thanks to meyer64 as this app is quite impressive for a moonlighting job. I find that overall things work as described throughout the 58 page posting 

I did observe one behavior that I was not able to resolve on my own. When I play a Bluray from KODI 'Play Disc' via my HTPC no poster is shown. It looks like Movie Poster is able to determine the length of the movie because a start and end time is shown but no poster. Perhaps XBMC is not sending an ID to Movie Poster for this workflow but the movie art is showing up in KODI? Any idea what might be going on?

I don't have any basic connectivity issues as Movie App shows "Connected: Kodi 14.2 is stable" at the bottom of the screen. Now Showing works perfect when I play a ripped movie from my NAS via KODI movies.

Here are relevant log entries::

1/31/2016 4:12:04 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 14.2 stable : True
1/31/2016 4:12:17 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 14.2 stable : True
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Now Playing: 
1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Configuration Details::
Movie Poster 2.1 RC2
Windows 7 SP1
XBMC 14.2 (Kodi)
Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## wired1

Some basic questions that I "think" I understand, but want to be sure... So thanks in advance for your help and patience if this has been addressed...

1. All I need is a TV (considering a 32 inch or 40 inch) and an Intel stick, and I am set to go? The room has strong wifi, for reference.

2. Is this app difficult to use? I'm computer savvy, but by no means a programmer or tech of any kind.

3. Can I keep the monitor in landscape and mount it traditionally, and have half the screen display the poster, and the other half the trailer, or must I mount it vertically and work that way? I ask as I would like to use the TV for a Firestick, too, and have random video running on it at certain times.

4. What else am I missing to jump into this cool tech?

THANKS!


----------



## meyer64

jabrown said:


> Just getting a chance to play around with this app. Many thanks to meyer64 as this app is quite impressive for a moonlighting job. I find that overall things work as described throughout the 58 page posting
> 
> I did observe one behavior that I was not able to resolve on my own. When I play a Bluray from KODI 'Play Disc' via my HTPC no poster is shown. It looks like Movie Poster is able to determine the length of the movie because a start and end time is shown but no poster. Perhaps XBMC is not sending an ID to Movie Poster for this workflow but the movie art is showing up in KODI? Any idea what might be going on?
> 
> I don't have any basic connectivity issues as Movie App shows "Connected: Kodi 14.2 is stable" at the bottom of the screen. Now Showing works perfect when I play a ripped movie from my NAS via KODI movies.
> 
> Here are relevant log entries::
> 
> 1/31/2016 4:12:04 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 14.2 stable : True
> 1/31/2016 4:12:17 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 14.2 stable : True
> 1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
> 1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
> 1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Now Playing:
> 1/31/2016 4:12:22 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 
> Configuration Details::
> Movie Poster 2.1 RC2
> Windows 7 SP1
> XBMC 14.2 (Kodi)
> Ubuntu 12.04


I think your on the right track. MoviePoster identifies movies based on their IMDB id number. If XBMC isnt reporting that for movies played form disc, MoviePoster will see that something is playing, but it doesn't know what it is. When you play something from the library, XBMC reports the IMDB id and MoviePoster is able to determine which movie it is. I might be able to add a fallback to the plugin to just fetch whatever image XBMC is showing. I'll keep it on my to do list.


----------



## meyer64

wired1 said:


> Some basic questions that I "think" I understand, but want to be sure... So thanks in advance for your help and patience if this has been addressed...
> 
> 1. All I need is a TV (considering a 32 inch or 40 inch) and an Intel stick, and I am set to go? The room has strong wifi, for reference.


A TV and some sort of PC that can run windows, yes. There is a new version of the Intel compute stick available with a bit better performance, if you decide to go that route. Reviews on the first gen stick were mixed. Otherwise, a few users are running the Kangaroo PC with good success. A smartphone or tablet is handy for accessing the webremote interface also. You can select posters and change numerous settings using the webremote. 


> 2. Is this app difficult to use? I'm computer savvy, but by no means a programmer or tech of any kind.


I don't think its difficult. I will admit that some features and configuration options could use some clarification for new users. if you do need any help though, I'm just an email away. 


> 3. Can I keep the monitor in landscape and mount it traditionally, and have half the screen display the poster, and the other half the trailer, or must I mount it vertically and work that way? I ask as I would like to use the TV for a Firestick, too, and have random video running on it at certain times.


There isnt a way to show the poster and trailer side by side. But you can disable to default portrait display in the settings and instead add a landscape display. This will give you a layout that uses landscape formatted fanart, with an overlay of the movies logo for use on landscape displays. Trailers play fullscreen using the landscape layout. 


> 4. What else am I missing to jump into this cool tech?
> 
> THANKS!


 Download it and give it a try! All features are available, even if you don't register.


----------



## dRwOOD73

Webremote?? Is that an app??


----------



## meyer64

dRwOOD73 said:


> Webremote?? Is that an app??


It's the web based remote control interface built into MoviePoster. There are some screenshots on the first post to give you an idea of what it looks like.
There is a button to open it in the program's settings on the About tab. 
If you want to access it from another device (phone or tablet) you need to know the hostname or ip adress of the PC running movieposter. 
For example, if the hostname of your movieposter pc is myMoviePosterPC, then you can access the webremote by opening a web browser (chrome tends to work best) and navigating to http://myMoviePosterPC:8082/remote.html


----------



## meyer64

For those interested, the HTML5 display option is coming along nicely. When finished, it will essentially let you run the MoviePoster program as a 'server' app on a windows pc and then use any device with a modern web browser for the display, probably even letting you use a smart TV without any other hardware required. 

I'm modeling the layout after the existing portrait layout, once that's done I'll make one for landscape. There aren't any of the fancy image transitions, just cross-fading, but its still a nice effect. Trailer playback is working. All control is handled by the backend, so you can still use the webremote to select posters and trigger trailers to play.
However, some features aren't available yet such as rotation settings, trivia slides, motion posters, and showtimes. 

I'll be posting a test build soon to get some more feedback on how it works on different devices. I'm currently testing on Chrome and Firefox on Windows and Android.


----------



## vemulasri

@meyer64 that is great news. would we be able to change the port of the movieposter server? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> @meyer64 that is great news. would we be able to change the port of the movieposter server?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


the network port? absolutely. that's already been implemented for quite a while.

I have trivia slides working on the HTML5 interface now too.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> the network port? absolutely. that's already been implemented for quite a while.
> 
> I have trivia slides working on the HTML5 interface now too.


Ok. i never looked into it as i had a dedicated pc for this. Now that is dying and will use my main server going forward. looking forward to testing the new version. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tha_kid

@meyer64 this is excellent news, this will allow me to run movie poster as a vm and use a raspberry pi to display it. Great work.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Naylorman32

between the two intel sticks listed on the website, is there a reason for spending on the more expensive one? 

http://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/catalog/desktop/computesticks

Like a poster a couple down, i'm just getting started with this, as i think its a really cool idea that i'll match with a 40" tv. 

So basically i run the program from the USB? Do i need a smart tv to do this?


----------



## CaptainKen

Naylorman32 said:


> between the two intel sticks listed on the website, is there a reason for spending on the more expensive one?
> 
> http://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/catalog/desktop/computesticks
> 
> Like a poster a couple down, i'm just getting started with this, as i think its a really cool idea that i'll match with a 40" tv.
> 
> So basically i run the program from the USB? Do i need a smart tv to do this?


The BOXSTCK1A8LFC is the Linux version.

I would stay away from the Intel stick, although I haven't tried the new version that was just announced. I'm not sure if it's the processor or only 2GB RAM. I'll sell you mine if you insist on Intel stick.

The Kangaroo Meyer mention is only 1.44Ghz vs Intel 1.44Ghz, but the Kangaroo CPU Benchmark is almost double that of the Intel stick.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> For those interested, the HTML5 display option is coming along nicely. When finished, it will essentially let you run the MoviePoster program as a 'server' app on a windows pc and then use any device with a modern web browser for the display, probably even letting you use a smart TV without any other hardware required.
> 
> I'm modeling the layout after the existing portrait layout, once that's done I'll make one for landscape. There aren't any of the fancy image transitions, just cross-fading, but its still a nice effect. Trailer playback is working. All control is handled by the backend, so you can still use the webremote to select posters and trigger trailers to play.
> However, some features aren't available yet such as rotation settings, trivia slides, motion posters, and showtimes.
> 
> I'll be posting a test build soon to get some more feedback on how it works on different devices. I'm currently testing on Chrome and Firefox on Windows and Android.


For those that are wondering, you can hide the tabs and address bar by pressing F11 for full screen mode in most browsers.


----------



## AXLCMT

Is there anyway to change the "rotation" of the Movie Poster "Settings" window? As per the photo below, the orientation of the Movie Poster screen is correct on my 50" Insignia screen, but the "Settings Window" is on its side (90 degrees off). Is there no solution to this, and therefore my only option is to use the Web remote terminal or use the this new "HTML5" browser option to play with the Movie Poster settings, which I assume will show its windows in the current rotation? 

Also, while on the subject of this new "HTML5" browser option, how do I get it and does it provide the ability to change the "settings" like the original Movie Poster "settings" window?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Is there anyway to change the "rotation" of the Movie Poster "Settings" window? As per the photo below, the orientation of the Movie Poster screen is correct on my 50" Insignia screen, but the "Settings Window" is on its side (90 degrees off). Is there no solution to this, and therefore my only option is to use the Web remote terminal or use the this new "HTML5" browser option to play with the Movie Poster settings, which I assume will show its windows in the current rotation?
> 
> Also, while on the subject of this new "HTML5" browser option, how do I get it and does it provide the ability to change the "settings" like the original Movie Poster "settings" window?


As long as your pc supports it, its usually better to use windows to change the screen orientation instead of the rotation built into MoviePoster. The built in rotation is intended for machines that aren't capable of changing the screen orientation, but it is a bit clumsy to use the pc like that. Even if you could rotate the window, your mouse movements would be all wrong, up would move to the right, left, would move up, etc. 

If you can, its much better to leave the MoviePoster rotation set to 0, and change the Windows screen orientation instead. This guide will walk yo through it. 
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/how-rotate-screen-on-laptop-or-pc-summary-3615164/

The HTML5 display option will be available for testing in the next release. I still have a few things to implement and test before its ready. It will not support all features, but will cover the basics. Notable missing features at this point are motion posters, showtimes, and the espn gamecast feature I previewed a while back. For those, you'll still need to use a full pc connected to your display. I only see the HTML5 display option being useful for folks who already have a Windows based media server, HTPC or VM system running all the time and also want a cheap way to display MoviePoster. To change settings, you'd either need to use the settings window on the PC running MoviePoster, or through the webremote.


----------



## AXLCMT

Thanks Meyer64.

*Replacing "The Great Dane" image at Startup with my own custom image:*

I'm going backwards this time with regards to reading every page of this thread. ie I started reading the very last post, and then read every subsequent post
and from the very last post to this thread posted below (post # 1341 of 1731), I believe you guys are talking about replacing the Great Dane image at start up
to your own customer image at Start up. But the link in the post below to the .dll no longer works. I'm not sure as I go "backwards" in reading every post if I will come across more posts/instructions on how to replace the Great Dane image at Startup with your own, but as of right now, can you explain how I can replace your The Great Dane initial image with my own personal one?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Thanks Meyer64.
> 
> *Replacing "The Great Dane" image at Startup with my own custom image:*
> 
> I'm going backwards this time with regards to reading every page of this thread. ie I started reading the very last post, and then read every subsequent post
> and from the very last post to this thread posted below (post # 1341 of 1731), I believe you guys are talking about replacing the Great Dane image at start up
> to your own customer image at Start up. But the link in the post below to the .dll no longer works. I'm not sure as I go "backwards" in reading every post if I will come across more posts/instructions on how to replace the Great Dane image at Startup with your own, but as of right now, can you explain how I can replace your The Great Dane initial image with my own personal one?


if your running Version2.1 RC2, just go to Settings, then the 'Appearance' tab. you can change the tagline for your theater as well as set a customized banner and theater poster. Click the 'Set' button and browse to the image file you'd like to use. .png and .jpg file are supported. Any size image can be used, but 1000x1500 (or at least something 1.5 times as high as it is wide) is preferred for the poster.


----------



## AXLCMT

Thanks Meyer64,

*The Movie Poster "Cache" folder and adding your own movie posters: * Is my understanding correct that in addition to using the Web Remote GUI to add/remove movie posters in the "Cache", you can also *manually* add movie posters into the "Cache" directory *ie C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster directory*. I thought there was a specific folder below C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster called "Cache" or I could be mistaken. Is this how you can manually add *many many* movie posters at once so you don't have to use the Web Remote GUI?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Thanks Meyer64,
> 
> *The Movie Poster "Cache" folder and adding your own movie posters: * Is my understanding correct that in addition to using the Web Remote GUI to add/remove movie posters in the "Cache", you can also *manually* add movie posters into the "Cache" directory *ie C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster directory*. I thought there was a specific folder below C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster called "Cache" or I could be mistaken. Is this how you can manually add *many many* movie posters at once so you don't have to use the Web Remote GUI?


The folder you listed is where most of the config files are located, but the poster cache is actually in your document folder by default, for example: 
C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache

within the cache folder there a few subfolders. The Movies cache folder is where the program stores all its cached data. When you add a movie using the webremote, the program downloads and caches more than just the poster. It also saves the metadata for the mpaa ratings, tagline, rotten tomatoes ratings, and additional images such as the logo and a 16:9 format fanart to a folder within Cache/Movies. You could do all that manually I suppose, but it would take some time to do. 

If you have a bunch of poster images that you want to add, you could put them in the Cache/Custom folder. You can also specify a folder of your choice for the 'Custom' images in the settings on the 'User Posters' tab if you want them stored somewhere else. You will also need to turn on user posters here (or in the webremote) and specify the frequency that you'd like to program to pull an image from your Custom folder. for example if you set the frequency to 5, an image will be loaded from that location once for every 5 posters shown. The big downside to this approach, is there is no metadata. So things like the tagline, mpaa ratings, rotten tomatoes, studio flag, etc. aren't available, since they are just treated as generic images. 'Custom' posters like this also don't show up in the cache tab in the webremote. Instead you can browse for them and select them for display on the 'Custom Posters' tab in the webremote.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> The folder you listed is where most of the config files are located, but the poster cache is actually in your document folder by default, for example:
> C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache
> 
> within the cache folder there a few subfolders. The Movies cache folder is where the program stores all its cached data. When you add a movie using the webremote, the program downloads and caches more than just the poster. It also saves the metadata for the mpaa ratings, tagline, rotten tomatoes ratings, and additional images such as the logo and a 16:9 format fanart to a folder within Cache/Movies. You could do all that manually I suppose, but it would take some time to do.
> 
> If you have a bunch of poster images that you want to add, you could put them in the Cache/Custom folder. You can also specify a folder of your choice for the 'Custom' images in the settings on the 'User Posters' tab if you want them stored somewhere else. You will also need to turn on user posters here (or in the webremote) and specify the frequency that you'd like to program to pull an image from your Custom folder. for example if you set the frequency to 5, an image will be loaded from that location once for every 5 posters shown. The big downside to this approach, is there is no metadata. So things like the tagline, mpaa ratings, rotten tomatoes, studio flag, etc. aren't available, since they are just treated as generic images. 'Custom' posters like this also don't show up in the cache tab in the webremote. Instead you can browse for them and select them for display on the 'Custom Posters' tab in the webremote.


So, if I enter "0" as the frequency instead of "5", then only my Custom poster images will appear? Not that ever see myself having to do that because I like how the program automatically pulls movie posters from the internet.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> So, if I enter "0" as the frequency instead of "5", then only my Custom poster images will appear? Not that ever see myself having to do that because I like how the program automatically pulls movie posters from the internet.


Yes, Exactly.


----------



## jabrown

*Kangaroo + MoviePoster + Ubuntu + Kodi = Happy Geek*

Microsoft's Kangaroo platform is working great for me. Definitely not a performance platform but it is adequate for web browser and hosting the MoviePoster App. Kangaroo is running Windows 10 and my HTPC is running Ubuntu + Kodi. Everything is working great except for the missing movie art when playing a bluray disc as I reported in a previous post. I attached the Kangaroo device to the back of my television with picture frame velcro and it really is a clean solution aesthetically. The device is about the size of your hand and thus far it has only gotten luke warm with moderate CPU usage. 

I didn't have a spare television lying around and I really didn't want to spend $300 just to display movie posters. I ended up settling for a multi-purpose setup that allows me to (1) Display movie posters via the MoviePoster App (2) Show the same content displayed on my HT screen (3) Stream different live TV content via Samsung's SmartTV utility which natively supports the TWC LiveTV app. To accomplish this I purchased a Smart TV, a rotating TV wall mount, a recessed gang box for power and low-voltage cables, and a 4-port HDMI splitter. I will provide more details in my HT build thread but attaching some pictures for reference. 

Thanks again for the wonderful app Meyer64! I am a kernel developer by trade so I can appreciate all the effort that has gone into building this application.


----------



## AXLCMT

Nice build there jabrown.
Can you post a photo of all three of the screens in this photo with the lights on?
It looks like the one in the middle is in portrait mode but the ones on the left and right are in landscape mode?


----------



## AXLCMT

Motioncontroller:

Problem: My stupid Insignia TV when powered on take forever. I have not yet installed and pointed the Motion Controller sensor in my house yet, but while playing with my Insignia TV's power button with the TV's original remote control, it probably takes about 10 seconds for the image on the screen to show the Movie Poster App because during the power on of the Insignia TV, a image pops up that says "Insignia DTS" and then the annoying "HDMI 3" blue box shows up after that to show that the TV senses the signal on HDMI 3 input, then that HDMI 3 blue box has to disappear then the Movie Poster shows whatever the current movie poster. Altogether from hitting the power button to the display of the movie poster, the total time is 10 seconds. Even if I pointed the MotionController sensor at the VERY top entrance to the stairs (the Movie Poster 50" TV), it will only take 5 seconds to view the Insignia TV, so you basically have to then stand in front of the Insignia TV to wait for the Movie Poster image to show up. This is an Insignia TV problem, not the Movie Poster Motion Controller problem.

I reached out to the Insignia tech support community via a post to see if there is a way to remove the "Insignia DTS" image and the "HDMI 3" blue box image
in order to speed up the power on time, but I have yet to hear anything.

Here is the link to my post on the Insignia support forum:

http://community.insigniaproducts.com/t5/Televisions/50-quot-NS-50D420NA16-Annoying-Insignia-quot-DTS-quot-image-when/m-p/83384#M25007

Anyone have any opinion about this?


----------



## AXLCMT

Motioncontroller:

Problem: My stupid Insignia TV when powered on take forever. I have not yet installed and pointed the Motion Controller sensor in my house yet, but while playing with my Insignia TV's power button with the TV's original remote control, it probably takes about 10 seconds for the image on the screen to show the Movie Poster App because during the power on of the Insignia TV, a image pops up that says "Insignia DTS" and then the annoying "HDMI 3" blue box shows up after that to show that the TV senses the signal on HDMI 3 input, then that HDMI 3 blue box has to disappear then the Movie Poster shows whatever the current movie poster. Altogether from hitting the power button to the display of the movie poster, the total time is 10 seconds. Even if I pointed the MotionController sensor at the VERY top entrance to the stairs (the Movie Poster 50" TV), it will only take about5 seconds by the time you reach the viewing area to view the Insignia TV, so you basically have to then stand in front of the Insignia TV to wait for the Movie Poster image to show up. This is an Insignia TV problem, not the Movie Poster Motion Controller problem.

I reached out to the Insignia tech support community via a post to see if there is a way to remove the "Insignia DTS" image and the "HDMI 3" blue box image
in order to speed up the power on time, but I have yet to hear anything.

Here is the link to my post on the Insignia support forum:

http://community.insigniaproducts.com/t5/Televisions/50-quot-NS-50D420NA16-Annoying-Insignia-quot-DTS-quot-image-when/m-p/83384#M25007

Anyone have any opinion about this?

*[Edit] I just got off the phone with Insignia and there is no way to remove it. I guess I'll be pointing the Motion Controller sensor more towards a direction so that before you are even near the stairs, it turns the TV on. and also "walking a little more slowly and taking my time going down the stairs in order to give the Insignia TV more time to boot up.... Lol.*


----------



## jabrown

AXLCMT said:


> Nice build there jabrown.
> Can you post a photo of all three of the screens in this photo with the lights on?
> It looks like the one in the middle is in portrait mode but the ones on the left and right are in landscape mode?


Thanks! 

So my projector is a Panny which supports constant image height and it is displaying in 2.35:1 format in the pic. My televisions only support 1.78:1 (i.e. 16:9) so that is why you see the bars on the tv but not the projector screen. Anyway I don't want to pollute this thread with unrelated context but feel free to post questions in my build thread. I haven't updated that thread in a few years though 

Attached a pic with the rear lights on.


----------



## AXLCMT

*Where is the log file located so I can upload it here?*

My MoviePoster App loads the Welcome the the Great Dane page and then show the first two Movie Posters, and then it locks up
on the second Movie Poster. It does not quit or close when I right click and choose those option in the menu pop up (ie I have to open up Task Manager and manually close the MoviePoster application).

This happens over and over again, during test after test (I wanted to see if it was just a one time problem).

- Trailer downloading is disabled/streaming is disabled.
*- Logging is enabled but I just was wondering where the log file is located so I can uploaded here.*

The PC should be adequate (3GB RAM, and 250 GB hard drive) it is Windows Vista OS and the processor must be fast enough to handle MoviePoster because it is an HP Media PC and the PC is dedicated to only using Movie Poster.

I am not at home, I'm at work now, so I don't know which version of Movie Poster I have. If I don't have v2.0 RC1 then I will download and update it tonight. I do however had the "automatically update version" box checked so my thoughts are that it is the latest build v2.0 RC1.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> *Where is the log file located so I can upload it here?*
> 
> My MoviePoster App loads the Welcome the the Great Dane page and then show the first two Movie Posters, and then it locks up
> on the second Movie Poster. It does not quit or close when I right click and choose those option in the menu pop up (ie I have to open up Task Manager and manually close the MoviePoster application).
> 
> This happens over and over again, during test after test (I wanted to see if it was just a one time problem).
> 
> - Trailer downloading is disabled/streaming is disabled.
> *- Logging is enabled but I just was wondering where the log file is located so I can uploaded here.*
> 
> The PC should be adequate (3GB RAM, and 250 GB hard drive) is is Windows Vista OS and the processor must be fast enough to handle MoviePoster because it is an HP Media PC and the PC is dedicated to only using Movie Poster.
> 
> I am not at home, I'm at work now, so I don't know which version of Movie Poster I have. If I don't have v2.0 RC1 then I will download and update it tonight. I do however had the "automatically update version" box checked so my thoughts are that it is the latest build v2.0 RC1.


 As long as you are on 2.0 or later, the logs are in your document folder, under MoviePoster/Logs.


----------



## AXLCMT

rmilyard said:


> Hmmmm... So after just 2 days the LCD has screen burn already. You can see the Coming Soon and the thick line under it.


Also, I've never even noticed if a fix has been implemented for this yet, but my memory tells that the "Coming Soon" banner and the "Greate Dane" banner seem to cycle/interchange every once in a while. Am I correct and therefore what rmilyard is referring to has been fixed as far as avoiding LCD/LED screen burn (I have an LED, not a LCD).


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Also, I've never even noticed if a fix has been implemented for this yet, but my memory tells that the "Coming Soon" banner and the "Greate Dane" banner seem to cycle/interchange every once in a while. Am I correct and therefore what rmilyard is referring to has been fixed as far as avoiding LCD/LED screen burn (I have an LED, not a LCD).


Some screens seems to be much better at resisting burn in than others. I'm using an old cheapo LCD myself and have absolutely zero issues with burn in, so your mileage may vary, as they say. Yes, there is a feature to cycle the banners to avoid burn in issues. its in the settings, under the display options tab. It is disabled by default.


----------



## CaptainKen

I'm using the wonderful Intel Stick  running Win10 which once could play motion posters such as from Great Dane and my own. Now none will play at all within MPA. When I drag one of the mp4's directly on to the mplayer.exe all I get is a bright green screen. They play fine in Windows "Movies & TV" player. Here's the log from mplayer containing the error "Your system is too SLOW to play this!". I tried rebooting and dragging on to mplayer without having loaded MPA with no change.

Have you considered using VLC instead, as mplayer appears to chock easily? I should mention that this log was done when I was logged in using TeamViewer. However, I tried this again without TeamViewer running and got the same results.



Code:


MPlayer Redxii-SVN-r35203-4.6.2 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
198 audio & 412 video codecs

Playing D:\MoviePoster\mplayer\Great Dane Cinema Intro Poster-motion.mp4.
libavformat version 54.27.101 (internal)
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
[lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang eng
VIDEO:  [H264]  1080x1620  24bpp  30.000 fps  3004.6 kbps (366.8 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: mp42
 minor_version: 0
 compatible_brands: mp42mp41
Load subtitles in D:\MoviePoster\mplayer\
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
libavcodec version 54.56.100 (internal)
Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 189.4 kbit/12.33% (ratio: 23671->192000)
Selected audio codec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==========================================================================
AO: [dsound] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
Unsupported PixelFormat 53
Unsupported PixelFormat 81
Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
Opening video filter: [scale]
Movie-Aspect is 0.67:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
[swscaler @ 0145e7c0]BICUBIC scaler, from yuv420p to yuyv422 using MMX2
VO: [directx] 1080x1620 => 1080x1620 Packed YUY2
A:   4.3 V:   1.7 A-V:  2.630 ct:  0.000   0/  0 73% 176%  3.7% 50 0


           ************************************************
           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
           ************************************************

Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:
- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver
  - Try -ao sdl or use the OSS emulation of ALSA.
  - Experiment with different values for -autosync, 30 is a good start.
- Slow video output
  - Try a different -vo driver (-vo help for a list) or try -framedrop!
- Slow CPU
  - Don't try to play a big DVD/DivX on a slow CPU! Try some of the lavdopts,
    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.
- Broken file
  - Try various combinations of -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.
- Slow media (NFS/SMB mounts, DVD, VCD etc)
  - Try -cache 8192.
- Are you using -cache to play a non-interleaved AVI file?
  - Try -nocache.
Read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html for tuning/speedup tips.
If none of this helps you, read DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html.


----------



## CaptainKen

Check out this attached nfo file with 9,347 lines in it! Two groups of sections just keep repeating over and over again. I went through and randomly looked at some other nfo's from downloaded movies, but they all looked normal.

Note that these nfo's were cleaned up before the mplayer issues mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Check out this attached nfo file with 9,347 lines in it! Two groups of sections just keep repeating over and over again. I went through and randomly looked at some other nfo's from downloaded movies, but they all looked normal.
> 
> Note that these nfo's were cleaned up before the mplayer issues mentioned in my previous post.


Thanks for the bug testing. I will look into it. I have a pretty god idea of whats going wrong. It has to do with the app trying to download extra data, but the imdbid isnt a real id so it fails, but adds a data section anyway.... i should be able to fix that easily enough.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Have you considered using VLC instead, as mplayer appears to chock easily? I should mention that this log was done when I was logged in using TeamViewer. However, I tried this again without TeamViewer running and got the same results.


Actually.... I have a test build working with libVLC and performance is vastly improved. Its a lot easier to work with too. It was supposed to be a surprise.... but, alas... 
My planned release schedule for upcoming features is:
*Version 2.2 (next release, should be out in March)
- new features include: *
- couch potato integration (gets poster list from CP wishlist) 
- HTML5 display interface(run the backend on any windows box and display through any device with a modern web browser, ex: tablet, android box, raspberry pi, smart TVs are possible but compatibility is hit and miss.)
- IR remote control for use with the GDC MotionController
- ability to build the poster list from any combination of the following sources (themoviedb.org,couchpotato,custom lists)
- ESPN GameCast display

*Version 2.3
- new features include: *
- libVLC for trailer and motion poster playback on Windows
- (possible) fetch upcoming movie list from netflix rss feed.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Actually.... I have a test build working with libVLC and performance is vastly improved. Its a lot easier to work with too. It was supposed to be a surprise.... but, alas...
> My planned release schedule for upcoming features is:
> *Version 2.2 (next release, should be out in March)
> - new features include: *
> - couch potato integration (gets poster list from CP wishlist)
> - HTML5 display interface(run the backend on any windows box and display through any device with a modern web browser, ex: tablet, android box, raspberry pi, smart TVs are possible but compatibility is hit and miss.)
> - IR remote control for use with the GDC MotionController
> - ability to build the poster list from any combination of the following sources (themoviedb.org,couchpotato,custom lists)
> - ESPN GameCast display
> 
> *Version 2.3
> - new features include: *
> - libVLC for trailer and motion poster playback on Windows
> - (possible) fetch upcoming movie list from netflix rss feed.


I love it when you brag! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meyer64

Another feature update: 
I did a little playing around this morning and wrote a quick little function to add movies from the Kodi library to the poster list. It doesn't cache them immediately, just when they are shown. I should be able to do this for Plex and Emby as well.


----------



## CaptainKen

I assume that depending on what the values are in the following settings, the corresponding icon(s) appear at bottom of screen. Do you have a list of the possible values that can be used in these settings for custom posters? For instance, what are the values to get DTS-HD-MA and HD 1080 to get the proper icons?

ac3
0

Is it as easy as 
DTS-HD-MA
7.1

Can I assume that this one is pretty straight forward in that G would trigger the General Audience ratings rectangle in lower left?
G


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> I assume that depending on what the values are in the following settings, the corresponding icon(s) appear at bottom of screen. Do you have a list of the possible values that can be used in these settings for custom posters? For instance, what are the values to get DTS-HD-MA and HD 1080 to get the proper icons?
> 
> ac3
> 0
> 
> Is it as easy as
> DTS-HD-MA
> 7.1
> 
> Can I assume that this one is pretty straight forward in that G would trigger the General Audience ratings rectangle in lower left?
> G


the easiest way to see the possible values is to look at the image file names for the default theme. in the MoviePoster program folder, go to Images, then Themes. There you will find folders for the different media flags. The audio flag images are named based on the codec+number of channels as an integer. so 5.1 is listed as 6 , 7.1 is 8, etc. 0 is ignored. to get the Dolby Digital 5.1 icon (ac36.png) you would use the following values:
ac3
6

for DTSHD-MA (dtshd_ma.png)
dtshd_ma
0

for DTSHD-MA 7.1 (dtshd_ma8.png)
dtshd_ma
8

Resolution is similar. 
1080 with give you the 1080.png

aspect ratio is in the decimal value of the screen ratio width. 
2.35 gives you the 2.35.png flag 1.78 would be for 16:9

mpaa ratings are the exception, the values not directly correlate to the image file names. 
PG-13 
G
R
NC-17
are exactly what you would expect. 

now, in order for any of this to work, you basically need to manually build an appropriately named poster folder with the associated nfo file and give it a fake imdbid , then put that folder in the movie cache folder. The program doesn't currently look for nfo files in the custom folder. Although that is an idea for a new feature whenever I get to it.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> the easiest way to see the possible values is to look at the image file names for the default theme. in the MoviePoster program folder, go to Images, then Themes. There you will find folders for the different media flags. The audio flag images are named based on the codec+number of channels as an integer. so 5.1 is listed as 6 , 7.1 is 8, etc. 0 is ignored. to get the Dolby Digital 5.1 icon (ac36.png) you would use the following values:
> ac3
> 6
> 
> for DTSHD-MA (dtshd_ma.png)
> dtshd_ma
> 0
> 
> for DTSHD-MA 7.1 (dtshd_ma8.png)
> dtshd_ma
> 8
> 
> Resolution is similar.
> 1080 with give you the 1080.png
> 
> aspect ratio is in the decimal value of the screen ratio width.
> 2.35 gives you the 2.35.png flag 1.78 would be for 16:9
> 
> mpaa ratings are the exception, the values not directly correlate to the image file names.
> PG-13
> G
> R
> NC-17
> are exactly what you would expect.
> 
> now, in order for any of this to work, you basically need to manually build an appropriately named poster folder with the associated nfo file and give it a fake imdbid , then put that folder in the movie cache folder. The program doesn't currently look for nfo files in the custom folder. Although that is an idea for a new feature whenever I get to it.


Thank for taking the time to provide all this detail. Glad you pointed out the nfo's are ignored in the Custom folder or I would have wasted hours on it. Now I understand one of the reasons why the media flag icons are embedded in to the Great Dane Home.jpg

Allowing for NFO's for custom posters would be nice, but I understand you have a lot more important items on your hit list like HTM5 to satisfy all the Linux users (I'd prefer the RPi myself) . Here's what I was planning. 



Code:


  Olson Family Cinema
  
  A big screen movie experience in the comfort of our own home!
  G
  Family
  CaptainKen_Studios
  
  
  
  /Home.jpg
  tt0000001
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  dtshd_ma
  8
  1.78
  1080
  100%
  Certified Fresh
  Upright
  100%
  100%


----------



## miguelmolez

Hi there!


I seem to be having an issue with the moving/motion posters. They seem to be heavily pixilated or not the right size. I've been banging my head here! What am I missing?


PS great bit of software!


----------



## meyer64

miguelmolez said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> I seem to be having an issue with the moving/motion posters. They seem to be heavily pixilated or not the right size. I've been banging my head here! What am I missing?
> 
> 
> PS great bit of software!


Unfortunately, motion posters aren't all that easy to find in high resolution. Very few are 1080p, and many are significantly lower. The program will scale them to fill the screen, but it can't increase the picture quality beyond the native resolution of the file. So often, when stretching low res files to fill a large screen the quality is lacking. The higher resolution source you can find the better. If you want to send me a sample of one you are trying to use, I can let you know if its a source quality problem or some other issue.


----------



## miguelmolez

meyer64 said:


> Unfortunately, motion posters aren't all that easy to find in high resolution. Very few are 1080p, and many are significantly lower. The program will scale them to fill the screen, but it can't increase the picture quality beyond the native resolution of the file. So often, when stretching low res files to fill a large screen the quality is lacking. The higher resolution source you can find the better. If you want to send me a sample of one you are trying to use, I can let you know if its a source quality problem or some other issue.




Thanks for the reply. I'm in work at the moment, so can't provide a sample. It was the Oz Great and Powerful that I got from your Website.


----------



## miguelmolez

Also can you link me up some 1080p ones please.

Thanks again


Miguel


----------



## CaptainKen

Well my Intel Compute Stick Gen 1 is finally bricked! As noted in this response by Intel in their own forum both Intel and MS have known about this since Nov 2015.
https://communities.intel.com/thread/93643

If you go to Mario's review on the Amazon page you'll see how to unbrick it, although I have not tried that. The reset process is stuck at 51% and F8 just gives me a black screen.
http://amzn.com/B014N4CZE2

This is a clear case of buyer beware. Intel and MS, two of the larger computer companies on the planet, have known about this problem for almost THREE months and still don't have a fix. Even worse is that Intel, the leading manufacturer of computer chips, has made the conscious decision not post a warning on their product page nor the product support page. They also have clearly made the decision to not pull the product from the market until the issue has been resolved. So in the meantime even though they have identified this as being a major problem, which they would not have if numerous users hadn't experienced it, this becomes the users/buyers tough luck charlie.

I already have a lot of time invested in this dog of a stick, and feel it's unreasonable to spend any more on the process Mario has detailed. It also appears that locks the stick in time so no future updates will be available. I'm past the Amazon 30 day return window and have asked Intel for at least a replacement or preferably a full refund. The later I'm sure isn't an option, so I'll probably be calling Amazon direct for an attempt at full refund as they are usually very accommodating on the phone.

I know some users, including Meyers, have been considering the Kangaroo stick (a lot better speed benchmark), as I was as well, so I reached out to their support team regarding the Autumn update and here is their response.

"We did receive some feed back from customers about this issue. I would not say it was wide spread but it did have issues."


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Well my Intel Compute Stick Gen 1 is finally bricked! As noted in this response by Intel in their own forum both Intel and MS have known about this since Nov 2015.
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/93643
> 
> If you go to Mario's review on the Amazon page you'll see how to unbrick it, although I have not tried that. The reset process is stuck at 51% and F8 just gives me a black screen.
> http://amzn.com/B014N4CZE2
> 
> This is a clear case of buyer beware. Intel and MS, two of the larger computer companies on the planet, have known about this problem for almost THREE months and still don't have a fix. Even worse is that Intel, the leading manufacturer of computer chips, has made the conscious decision not post a warning on their product page nor the product support page. They also have clearly made the decision to not pull the product from the market until the issue has been resolved. So in the meantime even though they have identified this as being a major problem, which they would not have if numerous users hadn't experienced it, this becomes the users/buyers tough luck charlie.
> 
> I already have a lot of time invested in this dog of a stick, and feel it's unreasonable to spend any more on the process Mario has detailed. It also appears that locks the stick in time so no future updates will be available. I'm past the Amazon 30 day return window and have asked Intel for at least a replacement or preferably a full refund. The later I'm sure isn't an option, so I'll probably be calling Amazon direct for an attempt at full refund as they are usually very accommodating on the phone.
> 
> I know some users, including Meyers, have been considering the Kangaroo stick (a lot better speed benchmark), as I was as well, so I reached out to their support team regarding the Autumn update and here is their response.
> 
> "We did receive some feed back from customers about this issue. I would not say it was wide spread but it did have issues."


That's very unfortunate. I still haven't gotten my hands on an Intel Stick or a Kangaroo, but its good to know what to watch out for. The recovery process doesn't look overly complicated if you're computer savvy. I wonder if updating the bios in advance would have prevented the problem from occurring...


----------



## meyer64

More news on the upcoming 2.2 release:
I've updated the KODI plugin to allow use of the movie library as a poster source, either the full library or only recently added items. I'm not sure if this feature will be available for Plex or Emby in the 2.2 release but its a possibility.
I've also added a scraper to use redbox new releases as a poster list source as well. 
both of these features are fully working in my dev build and only need a minor bit of debugging.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> That's very unfortunate. I still haven't gotten my hands on an Intel Stick or a Kangaroo, but its good to know what to watch out for. The recovery process doesn't look overly complicated if you're computer savvy. I wonder if updating the bios in advance would have prevented the problem from occurring...


I had updated the BIOS as soon as I got the stick to the current version 31. I should also point out that I was unsuccessful of using built in reset even after removing the SD card, although I had already tried resetting with it, so that most likely made a bad situation worse. Yep the reset process doesn't look hard, I'm just burnt out from screwing around with this dog.

It's been 24hrs and Intel support still hasn't responded. In comparison Kangaroo support responded quickly however, I was disappointed that there response below to my speed question didn't even both to compare the CPU benchmark or any other spec.

Me: Is the Kangaroo noticeably faster than the ICS?
Kangaroo: "I have never used the ICS so I cant say on speed."


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> I had updated the BIOS as soon as I got the stick to the current version 31. I should also point out that I was unsuccessful of using built in reset even after removing the SD card, although I had already tried resetting with it, so that most likely made a bad situation worse. Yep the reset process doesn't look hard, I'm just burnt out from screwing around with this dog.
> 
> It's been 24hrs and Intel support still hasn't responded. In comparison Kangaroo support responded quickly however, I was disappointed that there response below to my speed question didn't even both to compare the CPU benchmark or any other spec.
> 
> Me: Is the Kangaroo noticeably faster than the ICS?
> Kangaroo: "I have never used the ICS so I cant say on speed."


Intel responded stating that I follow these instructions.
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...33.html?wapkw=intel+compute+stick+stck1a32wfc

Well sadly the link with the instructions page to the Compute Stick Download Center page now returns Page Not Found. I know this page worked once before because when I got the stick I initially updated it to the latest BIOS v31.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/86612

When I try to Search Downloads for STCK1A32WFCL there are no results. Wow!
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/

The product pages for the Compute Sticks lists ZERO specs of any kind! 
http://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/product/desktop/intel-stck1a32wfc-499746#tech_specs

I tried multiple browsers (FF, IE, Edge) for each of the 3 issues above in case this was a compatibility issue.

I'm now wondering that even if I was to get this un-bricked how do I know if the same Autumn update won't crash it again? It's been 3 months since Intel and MS knew about this problem, but yet it happened any how. BTW, this is the 2nd time the Autumn update screwed it up, but the first time I lucked out because it auto reset the OS back to a previous version.

Intel has now transferred my case to the warranty dept for a refund.

Update: Intel has issued a refund, even though I bought from Amazon!


----------



## PhoenixDown

Really awesome app. Super cool you decided to take the time and make this. I am surprised there wasn't one out there already


----------



## CaptainKen

I've been perplexed with which Kangaroo stick to get. The 4GB with no OS is tempting until you consider the this. The $118 Windows price along with the $70 increase for the stick, essentially TRIPLES the Kangaroo price just to get 2GB's more RAM and 32GB more storage. Knowing the cost of RAM and storage this is way out of proportion. Additionally, if a user ever had to send the unit for RMA replacement, the version of Windows they purchased separately would be lost since it is tied directly to the original device/motherboard.

In come the Intel Compute Stick Core M3 and M5 versions!
http://www.gizmag.com/intel-core-m-compute-stick/41233/
https://newsroom.intel.com/chip-shots/chip-shot-meet-the-new-and-improved-intel-compute-sticks/

Intel's product page talks about the Core M models but there are no links directly to them or to buy, so not available yet.


----------



## AXLCMT

*Hi Meyer64,*
*
*
*Here is my log file for the issue when my Movie Poster App freezes up right at the second*
*movie poster shows up over and over and over again. Here is just one of those recent instances.*
*OS: Windows 7*
*RAM: 3 GB*
*HP Pavilion*
*250 GB hard drive*
*Movie Poster App Version: 2.1 RC2 (that latest "beta" build)*
*
*
*Here is the log link via Filebin:*
http://filebin.ca/2XnZTxraCiTY/logfile.2-21-2016.log
*
*
*Thanks for taking a look at it!*


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> *Hi Meyer64,*
> *
> *
> *Here is my log file for the issue when my Movie Poster App freezes up right at the second*
> *movie poster shows up over and over and over again. Here is just one of those recent instances.*
> *OS: Windows 7*
> *RAM: 3 GB*
> *HP Pavilion*
> *250 GB hard drive*
> *Movie Poster App Version: 2.1 RC2 (that latest "beta" build)*
> *
> *
> *Here is the log link via Filebin:*
> http://filebin.ca/2XnZTxraCiTY/logfile.2-21-2016.log
> *
> *
> *Thanks for taking a look at it!*


Its going to take me some time to look it over. that's quite the log file. One thing I did notice though, according to the log, you're running version 2.0, not 2.1


----------



## meyer64

So I did some testing tonight and thought I'd share, just because i think its pretty cool. I set up my laptop running MoviePoster, running 2 local display views. Then configured it to run 8 other HTML5 displays, shown on various devices around the house. In the pic you can see from left to right, an older ChromeBook, my ThinkPad (running windows7, one portrait window, one landscape window), a newer chromebook, and a Black Friday special android tablet. Also, running off the same 'server' session are a few devices you can't see. A chromecast, a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, and a few display sessions running in a chrome browser. For a total of 10 MoviePoster displays, all running ff the same 'server' session on my laptop.



and with trailers playing... (Went to see Deadpool tonight. Great movie, but don't take your kids.)



Some findings about the HTML5 display so far; ChromeOS devices seem to work pretty well. Older, single core android devices do not work very well, but even a modern cheap multicore android tablet seems to work fine, Chrome browser tends to work best, firefox is ok, but might need some tweaks as it doesn't always apply rotation settings correctly. Safari, doesn't work very well. Smart TV browsers generally don't work well, and usually don't support full screen. the PS4 browser doesn't work all that well (scripts stop). the image crossfade is smooth on some devices but not on others, I'm not sure why. A large number of active HTML5 displays, even playing trailers to all of them, seems to have a minimal impact on performance of the 'server' machine, at least on my thinkpad (i5,8gb,ssd). I didn't have a linux machine or raspberry pi available for testing, but I suspect it will work fine if you use a modern browser, such as chromium. 

One of the logical next steps is to allow for showing different posters on each display. In fact, the groundwork for this is already in place, but likely wont be i the March release due to lack of time for adequate testing.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> So I did some testing tonight and thought I'd share, just because i think its pretty cool. I set up my laptop running MoviePoster, running 2 local display views. Then configured it to run 8 other HTML5 displays, shown on various devices around the house. In the pic you can see from left to right, an older ChromeBook, my ThinkPad (running windows7, one portrait window, one landscape window), a newer chromebook, and a Black Friday special android tablet. Also, running off the same 'server' session are a few devices you can't see. A chromecast, a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, and a few display sessions running in a chrome browser. For a total of 10 MoviePoster displays, all running ff the same 'server' session on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> and with trailers playing... (Went to see Deadpool tonight. Great movie, but don't take your kids.)
> 
> 
> 
> Some findings about the HTML5 display so far; ChromeOS devices seem to work pretty well. Older, single core android devices do not work very well, but even a modern cheap multicore android tablet seems to work fine, Chrome browser tends to work best, firefox is ok, but might need some tweaks as it doesn't always apply rotation settings correctly. Safari, doesn't work very well. Smart TV browsers generally don't work well, and usually don't support full screen. the PS4 browser doesn't work all that well (scripts stop). the image crossfade is smooth on some devices but not on others, I'm not sure why. A large number of active HTML5 displays, even playing trailers to all of them, seems to have a minimal impact on performance of the 'server' machine, at least on my thinkpad (i5,8gb,ssd). I didn't have a linux machine or raspberry pi available for testing, but I suspect it will work fine if you use a modern browser, such as chromium.
> 
> One of the logical next steps is to allow for showing different posters on each display. In fact, the groundwork for this is already in place, but likely wont be i the March release due to lack of time for adequate testing.


That is a pretty good list of devices. Any chance you tried this with a fire stick?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> That is a pretty good list of devices. Any chance you tried this with a fire stick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Not yet. Firefox isn't working on my fire stick at the moment. It's on my to do list though.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> Not yet. Firefox isn't working on my fire stick at the moment. It's on my to do list though.


Ok. Let me know if you need any testing done with fire stick or android tv box and i can help. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Its going to take me some time to look it over. that's quite the log file. One thing I did notice though, according to the log, you're running version 2.0, not 2.1


*Oh Snap!!!!* My installation of 2.1 must not have been installed correctly.
I just downloaded it and installed it "over" the older version without removing the older version first. I guess I will remove/uninstall the older version first, then delete any Movie Poster program folders (after backing up the license I paid for that is), reboot Windows 7, then install the new version. Thanks for taking a look at the log so quickly. That log does
show that Movie Poster DID work for some time but then went back to the original problem I had yesterday, which was the second (2nd) poster showing caused the Movie Poster App to freeze.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> So I did some testing tonight and thought I'd share, just because i think its pretty cool. I set up my laptop running MoviePoster, running 2 local display views. Then configured it to run 8 other HTML5 displays, shown on various devices around the house. In the pic you can see from left to right, an older ChromeBook, my ThinkPad (running windows7, one portrait window, one landscape window), a newer chromebook, and a Black Friday special android tablet. Also, running off the same 'server' session are a few devices you can't see. A chromecast, a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, and a few display sessions running in a chrome browser. For a total of 10 MoviePoster displays, all running ff the same 'server' session on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> and with trailers playing... (Went to see Deadpool tonight. Great movie, but don't take your kids.)
> 
> 
> 
> Some findings about the HTML5 display so far; ChromeOS devices seem to work pretty well. Older, single core android devices do not work very well, but even a modern cheap multicore android tablet seems to work fine, Chrome browser tends to work best, firefox is ok, but might need some tweaks as it doesn't always apply rotation settings correctly. Safari, doesn't work very well. Smart TV browsers generally don't work well, and usually don't support full screen. the PS4 browser doesn't work all that well (scripts stop). the image crossfade is smooth on some devices but not on others, I'm not sure why. A large number of active HTML5 displays, even playing trailers to all of them, seems to have a minimal impact on performance of the 'server' machine, at least on my thinkpad (i5,8gb,ssd). I didn't have a linux machine or raspberry pi available for testing, but I suspect it will work fine if you use a modern browser, such as chromium.
> 
> One of the logical next steps is to allow for showing different posters on each display. In fact, the groundwork for this is already in place, but likely wont be i the March release due to lack of time for adequate testing.



Nice!!! This gets us excited to get all of our Movie Poster Displays up and running!
Thanks for sharing. This app keeps getting better and better. 
Is there a way that I can copy my downloaded Movie Posters in the cache so that I can just paste the "cache" of already downloaded posters into the new version of the Movie Poster app after I install 2.1 over 2.0 or is there a way to install the new Beta Version without removing or uninstalling the 2.0 version?


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Nice!!! This gets us excited to get all of our Movie Poster Displays up and running!
> Thanks for sharing. This app keeps getting better and better.
> Is there a way that I can copy my downloaded Movie Posters in the cache so that I can just paste the "cache" of already downloaded posters into the new version of the Movie Poster app after I install 2.1 over 2.0 or is there a way to install the new Beta Version without removing or uninstalling the 2.0 version?


Since 2.1 doesn't have an actual installer like 2.0 does you can just extract the folder to any location you want and run the executable. You don't even need to remove 2.0 in order to run 2.1. 2.1 will automatically update all your saved settings from 2.0 to be compatible with 2.1. By default, it will look for the poster cache in your document folder, under MoviePoster. The same place it was in 2.0. The only reason to remove that is if you suspect there might be a corrupt poster file, I didn't see anything skimming through your log to suggest that though.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Since 2.1 doesn't have an actual installer like 2.0 does you can just extract the folder to any location you want and run the executable. You don't even need to remove 2.0 in order to run 2.1. 2.1 will automatically update all your saved settings from 2.0 to be compatible with 2.1. By default, it will look for the poster cache in your document folder, under MoviePoster. The same place it was in 2.0. The only reason to remove that is if you suspect there might be a corrupt poster file, I didn't see anything skimming through your log to suggest that though.


I deleted the old 2.0 .exe shortcut I had and I now have a new shortcut on the desktop to the 2.1 .exe and there are no hangups/freezes. *Tonight was a special night because I finally had a chance to sit down and test the trailer auto-play option and the trailers are running flawlessly!!!!! * Only problem with the Insignia / PC HDMI connection is that there is no sound but that is not an issue with Movie Poster since no sound at all from anything on the PC to the Insignia is coming through.


----------



## meyer64

miguelmolez said:


> Also can you link me up some 1080p ones please.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> Miguel


one of the very few full HD motion posters that I am aware of:
https://www.facebook.com/PixarTheGoodDinosaur/videos/910774168992648/

You'll need to use a browser extension like videodownloadhelper for firefox in order to download it.


----------



## CaptainKen

I'm replacing my HTPC with a Dell Optiplex 9010 Small Form Factor PC: i7-3770, 3.4GHz, 8GB PC. My plan is to only use for Kodi and Plex as I have in the past, but also load MPA on it so my RPi gen2 digital movie poster can access MPA via the new HTML5 interface.

Meyers, if you'd like I'm open to testing this new HTML5 interface, and think I can find some time to help out.

Ken


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> I'm replacing my HTPC with a Dell Optiplex 9010 Small Form Factor PC: i7-3770, 3.4GHz, 8GB PC. My plan is to only use for Kodi and Plex as I have in the past, but also load MPA on it so my RPi gen2 digital movie poster can access MPA via the new HTML5 interface.
> 
> Meyers, if you'd like I'm open to testing this new HTML5 interface, and think I can find some time to help out.
> 
> Ken


That would be great, I don't have a spare pi handy at the time. I'll pack up a test build sometime this weekend. Keep in mind, not everything works on the html5 interface yet. In preparation, you'll want to install chromium, and maybe some other browsers for testing if you want. For a user friendly install, you'll probably want to see if you can find a way to make chromium auto launch in full screen when the pi boots. I'm sure it can be done, I just haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## ScottSFA

meyer64 said:


> That would be great, I don't have a spare pi handy at the time. I'll pack up a test build sometime this weekend. Keep in mind, not everything works on the html5 interface yet. In preparation, you'll want to install chromium, and maybe some other browsers for testing if you want. For a user friendly install, you'll probably want to see if you can find a way to make chromium auto launch in full screen when the pi boots. I'm sure it can be done, I just haven't looked into it yet.


Would it work with the Pine A64?

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bit-single-board-super-comput?ref=home_social


----------



## meyer64

ScottSFA said:


> Would it work with the Pine A64?
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bit-single-board-super-comput?ref=home_social


I don't see why not. That's an interesting device. I might need to pick one up. Just keep in mind that the main program still needs to run in a Windows PC, server or VM.


----------



## dth122

I seem to have lost my ability to access the web setup page. It was working well for quite some time, but now it doesn't seem to exist at all. I can't even get to it on the local machine.

I'm running Win7. Was there a recent update that could have caused this?

Other than for an uninstall & reinstall, I'm not sure how to troubleshoot.
- Dave


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> I seem to have lost my ability to access the web setup page. It was working well for quite some time, but now it doesn't seem to exist at all. I can't even get to it on the local machine.
> 
> I'm running Win7. Was there a recent update that could have caused this?
> 
> Other than for an uninstall & reinstall, I'm not sure how to troubleshoot.
> - Dave


Sounds like MoviePoster can't start its web server for some reason, this is usually due to the port number being used by another application, or it not getting released properly from an app crash or something.. Easiest fix is to just reboot the pc as long as you don't have another app that would use that port number, (you probably don't). or you can change the port number to one that's not being used and relaunch the app.


----------



## CaptainKen

FYI!
Raspberry Pi 3 out now Still $35 but up to 50 percent faster ZDNet
http://www.zdnet.com/article/raspberry-pi-3-out-now-still-35-but-up-to-50-percent-faster/


----------



## dth122

meyer64 said:


> Sounds like MoviePoster can't start its web server for some reason, this is usually due to the port number being used by another application, or it not getting released properly from an app crash or something.. Easiest fix is to just reboot the pc as long as you don't have another app that would use that port number, (you probably don't). or you can change the port number to one that's not being used and relaunch the app.


I'm on a dedicated machine that does nothing but run Movie Poster. There's not even anything else installed. There's nothing that could be conflicting unless there's some kind of configuration error. I tried rebooting and changing ports, but that didn't help.

I'm not sure what else to try at this point, if even the localhost web interface isn't working.

One thing I changed relatively recently is the way the software starts. It used to be in my Startup folder and now it's running as a service. Would that make a difference?
- Dave


----------



## popalock

CaptainKen said:


> FYI!
> Raspberry Pi 3 out now Still $35 but up to 50 percent faster ZDNet
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/raspberry-pi-3-out-now-still-35-but-up-to-50-percent-faster/


I know nothing about the Raspberry Pi, but would this be a complete solution to run this program on a TV? I mean, $35 seems hard to beat. 

What other equipment/hardware/software would be needed to run the movieposter software (other than the movieposter software itself)?


----------



## CaptainKen

popalock said:


> I know nothing about the Raspberry Pi, but would this be a complete solution to run this program on a TV? I mean, $35 seems hard to beat.
> 
> What other equipment/hardware/software would be needed to run the movieposter software (other than the movieposter software itself)?


In post 1781 Meyer pointed out that:
"Just keep in mind that the main program still needs to run in a Windows PC, server or VM."

So when the HTML5 MPA version is release you would point the browser on the RPi to the Windows device acting as a server.

You should also check out posts 1708, 1722 and 1769.http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1769


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> I'm on a dedicated machine that does nothing but run Movie Poster. There's not even anything else installed. There's nothing that could be conflicting unless there's some kind of configuration error. I tried rebooting and changing ports, but that didn't help.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to try at this point, if even the localhost web interface isn't working.
> 
> One thing I changed relatively recently is the way the software starts. It used to be in my Startup folder and now it's running as a service. Would that make a difference?
> - Dave


Yes, that could be the problem. I'm not sure why, though. The newer versions have an option in the settings to launch MoviePoster with Windows. I don't recall which release that was introduced with, but that would be the preferred method.


----------



## meyer64

Quick update for those interested. I did a little more work on the HTML5 display interface today. MotionPosters in .mp4 and .gif format are now working, as is the ESPN gamecast feature. Just a couple more loose ends to tie up and then I'll post a build for you all to play with.


----------



## dth122

meyer64 said:


> Yes, that could be the problem. I'm not sure why, though. The newer versions have an option in the settings to launch MoviePoster with Windows. I don't recall which release that was introduced with, but that would be the preferred method.


This fixed the issue, but it was opposite from your recommended approach. When I load MoviePoster with Windows, the web interface doesn't work. When I load it from a shortcut in the Startup menu the web server works. I have no further explanation, but I switched it back and forth and that's definitely what's happening.

And now I have a feature request, if you'd call it a feature. I like rotate the banners to prevent burn-in and add some general interest. Is there a way to do it so that the banner changes when the poster changes? Right now the banner changes while the poster stays the same and it seems a little weird.

I'll also reiterate a related feature request I made previously... it would be cool if you could link banners to posters so that I can have "Now Playing" linked to movies I own and "Coming Soon" linked by default to downloaded posters. I'm sure I'm in the minority that my system isn't linked to a media player, so I have no other logical way to trigger the Now Playing banner.
- Dave


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> I'll also reiterate a related feature request I made previously... it would be cool if you could link banners to posters so that I can have "Now Playing" linked to movies I own and "Coming Soon" linked by default to downloaded posters. I'm sure I'm in the minority that my system isn't linked to a media player, so I have no other logical way to trigger the Now Playing banner.
> - Dave


You can do this already, but its a bit of a manual process at the moment. Find the .nfo file in the cache for the poster you want to have the now playing header and edit it with a text editor. The file is really just xml, if you're familiar with it. You need to edit the line for the header element. 

Valid options are:

Now Playing
Welcome
Coming Soon

The options are case sensitive, so be careful to enter them exactly. If the data isn't recognized, the default will be shown. 
I am working on building an editor into the webremote for modifying things like this a lot more easily, but its not done yet.


----------



## CaptainKen

I finally got a RPi Gen 2 Model B prep'd with clean Rasbian OS install. 

Unless someone has a better idea I plan to use this guide to install multiple browsers for testing of the new HTML5 client when available. Be sure to scroll down to the Conclusion section for more browsers.
http://computers.tutsplus.com/artic...e-web-browsers-on-the-raspberry-pi--mac-60717

I have multiple RPi's in the house running Kodi so I'm not new to them. However, I am new to using the raw Rasbian OS and browsers. Any tips I would be most grateful.

Regarding testing the HTML5 version, as of Wednesday I'll be out of town on business and pleasure until Sunday night.

I have also ordered a RPi gen 3 model B in case gen2 is too slow, but it won't be here until sometime in April.


----------



## videobear

Meyer64, you read my mind. I was just looking at the wall of my soon-to-be-a-home theater and thinking it'd be cool to have a monitor or TV as an electronic movie poster, and wondering how hard it would be to write the software for it...and when I did a search here on the AVS Forums, this enormous thread popped up and it turns out you've already done it!!! Fantastic.

I have a question for those of you who have built custom frames for your MPA displays...where are you putting the buttons? You know, those little beggars that turn the display on or off or do other things? This is pretty important for me, because the display I'm planning to use is a 27" Samsung computer monitor, not a TV...and it doesn't have a remote. What it does have is a row of buttons...


----------



## Tedd

You could solder a washer to a metal shaft and drill the wood frame to create a 2 step hole, ten insert a lightweight spring over the shaft, between the wood frame on the monitor. 

Or you could use a wood dowel for the shaft, and glue a washer.... if you want to keep the wood look. 


Or you could simply wire in an electrical box behind the hdtv, as power and wire that box to a light switch. Then jumper the on/off switch of the monitor to always on.


----------



## rmilyard

Hey meyer64 does the current version work with Jarvis? I see connected but when play something the Now Playing and poster isn't coming up.


----------



## videobear

Tedd said:


> You could solder a washer to a metal shaft and drill the wood frame to create a 2 step hole, ten insert a lightweight spring over the shaft, between the wood frame on the monitor.
> 
> Or you could use a wood dowel for the shaft, and glue a washer.... if you want to keep the wood look.
> 
> 
> Or you could simply wire in an electrical box behind the hdtv, as power and wire that box to a light switch. Then jumper the on/off switch of the monitor to always on.


Thanks Tedd...that might be possible. In my case, the buttons are on the front bezel of the monitor. If I take the guts out of the plastic case, I may be able to relocate the buttons to the side of a frame. Or maybe I'll give up the idea of the computer monitor as a bad idea and look for a TV.


----------



## Colton

Help!

Using the latest KODI (Jarvis) and MP 2.1 ... how can I tell MP to use only the posters that KODI is showing?

-Colton


----------



## Colton

rmilyard said:


> Hey meyer64 does the current version work with Jarvis? I see connected but when play something the Now Playing and poster isn't coming up.


Same here. :-(

Nevermind. It's working now. (KODI Jarvis 16.0 with MoviePoster 2.1). All the Now Playing posters are using the KODI posters. If you get a black screen, just play the movie once
and it should display on the MoviePoster display.

-Colton


----------



## rmilyard

Colton said:


> Same here. :-(
> 
> Nevermind. It's working now. (KODI Jarvis 16.0 with MoviePoster 2.1). All the Now Playing posters are using the KODI posters. If you get a black screen, just play the movie once
> and it should display on the MoviePoster display.
> 
> -Colton


For me it the MP doesn't seem to even try to switch to Now Playing.


----------



## Colton

rmilyard said:


> For me it the MP doesn't seem to even try to switch to Now Playing.


I spoke too soon. Tested again and some posters just show a black screen. After awhile, MP stops displaying (cycling) the Coming Soon posters and only shows the theater name. Not sure what could be causing this issue. Lastly, I thought I fixed the problem with it showing different posters instead of the KODI posters ... still doesn't show the poster I'm using for KODI.

Meyer, any suggestions?

-Colton


----------



## Colton

rmilyard said:


> For me it the MP doesn't seem to even try to switch to Now Playing.


Did you check your KODI login and port numbers? I had to fix that before the Now Playing worked. MP & KODI need to be "seeing each other". When you run MP, does it say it's connected to KODI (at the bottom of the poster screen)?

I just noticed that after run MP for awhile (ver. 2.1) - there were almost 15 instances of it running in the background! How did that happen??? 

-Colton


----------



## rmilyard

Colton said:


> Did you check your KODI login and port numbers? I had to fix that before the Now Playing worked. MP & KODI need to be "seeing each other". When you run MP, does it say it's connected to KODI (at the bottom of the poster screen)?
> 
> I just noticed that after run MP for awhile (ver. 2.1) - there were almost 15 instances of it running in the background! How did that happen???
> 
> -Colton


All seems fine. I do see that I am connected.


----------



## Colton

rmilyard said:


> All seems fine. I do see that I am connected.


I guess MP v2.1 and Kodi v16 aren't compatible. Meyer will confirm.

-Colton


----------



## Tedd

videobear said:


> Thanks Tedd...that might be possible. In my case, the buttons are on the front bezel of the monitor. If I take the guts out of the plastic case, I may be able to relocate the buttons to the side of a frame. Or maybe I'll give up the idea of the computer monitor as a bad idea and look for a TV.


 
You could do a wood frame and use wood dowels and make sure they are sanded flush


Then again hdtvs are pretty cheap these days. If you want some material to evaluate a hdtv, then I've thrown up some pretty stunning 1080x1600 and a couple of 1080x1920 posters, 
in Bluer101's thread "Look what Black Friday got me". Stick them on a small usb jump drive in a folder and run the media player.


----------



## meyer64

Colton said:


> I guess MP v2.1 and Kodi v16 aren't compatible. Meyer will confirm.
> 
> -Colton


Well, it works fine on my dev build. I'm pretty sure it will work fine on 2.1 RC2 also. It may not work on 2.1 RC1 or lower though.


----------



## meyer64

Since many of you are starting to experiment with motionposters, I've started to upload my collection to Google Drive. I'll add more as I come across them.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CNXJHeUpCSk5TRXc&usp=sharing


----------



## BrianBuda

meyer64 said:


> Since many of you are starting to experiment with motionposters, I've started to upload my collection to Google Drive. I'll add more as I come across them.


Thanks for sharing this. I have a few that aren't on your drive, I'm assuming other people may have others as well. Is there any way someone can create a central place to upload/download motionposters?


----------



## meyer64

BrianBuda said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I have a few that aren't on your drive, I'm assuming other people may have others as well. Is there any way someone can create a central place to upload/download motionposters?


I still have a few folders to dig through that might have more in them. If you have links to any others, I'll be happy to add them. just send me a PM. I'm not sure I want to open up the folder for anyone to make changes at this point though. 

I'm also converting many of the gif format ones to mp4 as that performs much better on the HTML5 interface in my experience so far.


----------



## rmajor55

I just read the whole thread, great job on the app. I look forward to trying it out once my theater is complete.


----------



## CaptainKen

Thank you Brent for taking the time to post all those. I see there's a few more than what were on your web page.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Well, it works fine on my dev build. I'm pretty sure it will work fine on 2.1 RC2 also. It may not work on 2.1 RC1 or lower though.



I am using MoviePoster_2.1_RC2 and doesn't seem to work.


----------



## CaptainKen

Here's a complete Star Wars poster series. Click on the IMGUR logo in the upper left corner to get to the source files.
http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=211887&pid=2150928#pid2150928
http://imgur.com/a/7GpDQ

There in gif and webm format at around 500x714. Does MPA even play webm files. The most complete reference I could find in your thread is: flv, swf, gif, mp4, mkv, mov and most video formats are supported

Brent perhaps you could reach out directly to schimi2k to see if he has enough interest in MPA to create some higher quality ones?


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Here's a complete Star Wars poster series. Click on the IMGUR logo in the upper left corner to get to the source files.
> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=211887&pid=2150928#pid2150928
> http://imgur.com/a/7GpDQ
> 
> There in gif and webm format at around 500x714. Does MPA even play webm files. The most complete reference I could find in your thread is: flv, swf, gif, mp4, mkv, mov and most video formats are supported
> 
> Brent perhaps you could reach out directly to schimi2k to see if he has enough interest in MPA to create some higher quality ones?


Those look great! I will touch base with schimi2k and see what we can work out. With Kodi supporting animated artwork now maybe we'll see more of these. 

As far as supported formats go, webm wasn't even a consideration when i first started work on the motionposter feature. It might not be too hard to add though. For the best compatibility and quality, I'd suggest mp4 format for now though. flv and swf won't be supported on the new WebView (HTML5) display option.


----------



## meyer64

One sorely lacking 'Feature' has always been documentation and instructions. Therefore, I have started to create The Definitive Guide. So far, I've worked on this for all of about an hour, so its not very definitive yet.. But ultimately this will be a source that all current and new users will be able to refer to to get started with the basic and advanced features of the software. I've got a basic outline done and started on filling in some detail. Feel free to look it over and let me know if there is anything you feel I've missed in the outlined topics. I'm hoping to have this mostly complete for the 2.2 version release... and yes that's still planned for March. 
Link to the document on Google Drive:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## CaptainKen

What a coincidence as I've read all of the posts here and compiled a large details FAQs document. I'll send you a PM to it.


----------



## Alx2057

This may have already been answered, but, would an Intel compute stick have enough CPU / RAM to run your software? I noticed 2GB RAM in min, with 4GB recommended. 

I assume that once this is on the same wireless network as my HTPC , running Plex, it would sync up with what is being played? Looks like a small PC like this would be able to be hidden into the framing of the LCD Monitor. 

See product below. 

http://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/product/desktop/intel-stk1aw32scr-501535#tech_specs


----------



## meyer64

Alx2057 said:


> This may have already been answered, but, would an Intel compute stick have enough CPU / RAM to run your software? I noticed 2GB RAM in min, with 4GB recommended.
> 
> I assume that once this is on the same wireless network as my HTPC , running Plex, it would sync up with what is being played? Looks like a small PC like this would be able to be hidden into the framing of the LCD Monitor.
> 
> See product below.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/product/desktop/intel-stk1aw32scr-501535#tech_specs


Its inconclusive... Results were mixed for the first gen intel stick. Some users reported that it worked fine, while others had performance issues, particularly with the load times of the webremote. 

Yes, once set up correctly, MoviePoster will display the poster for the movie currently being played in plex. It doesn't necessarily even need to be on the same network. Plex's myPlex login feature allows for connecting from remote locations as well.


----------



## Alx2057

meyer64 said:


> Its inconclusive... Results were mixed for the first gen intel stick. Some users reported that it worked fine, while others had performance issues, particularly with the load times of the webremote.
> 
> Yes, once set up correctly, MoviePoster will display the poster for the movie currently being played in plex. It doesn't necessarily even need to be on the same network. Plex's myPlex login feature allows for connecting from remote locations as well.


Thanks! This sounds like a fun little project to do.


----------



## Veniese David

AXLCMT said:


> *Oh Snap!!!!* My installation of 2.1 must not have been installed correctly.
> I just downloaded it and installed it "over" the older version without removing the older version first. I guess I will remove/uninstall the older version first, then delete any Movie Poster program folders (after backing up the license I paid for that is), reboot Windows 7, then install the new version. Thanks for taking a look at the log so quickly. That log does
> show that Movie Poster DID work for some time but then went back to the original problem I had yesterday, which was the second (2nd) poster showing caused the Movie Poster App to freeze.


I've already downloaded the MoviePoster 2.1 and had it extracted, but I don't know how to install it, I'm wondering if you can help me out, you would be of great help. I appreciate you in advance!


----------



## meyer64

Veniese David said:


> I've already downloaded the MoviePoster 2.1 and had it extracted, but I don't know how to install it, I'm wondering if you can help me out, you would be of great help. I appreciate you in advance!


2.1 does not include an installer. Just extract to a location of your choice and run the movieposter.exe


----------



## meyer64

Version 2.2 is pretty much feature complete. However, I don't have as much time to test as I had hoped. Therefore I am posting a 'Beta' build of 2.2 for all y'all to play with, test and hopefully give me some feedback on what still needs some attention. Plugin settings are now versioned, so plugin settings from 2.1 wont carry over to 2.2. 

Notable new features include:
-Updated Plugins for Kodi, now includes using the Kodi libary as a poster list source
-WebView (HTML5) display option allows you to use any device with a compatible web browser as a display - tested on modern versions of Chrome
-Options to define default flags for Audio format,aspect ratio, and resolution
-Additional poster list sources including CouchPotato wanted list, redboxnewreleases.com, and plugin libraries
-ESPN GameCast display
-.nfo file and trailer support for 'Custom Posters'
-IR remote control support when used with GDC motioncontroller

I've added a section to the still-work-in-progress Definitive Guide for some guidance on how to access the HTML5 WebView display and ESPN GameCast feature. the rest should be fairly self explanatory. 

http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.2_BETA.7z

Just extract and run movieposter.exe
As always let me know if you have questions or troubles.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> Version 2.2 is pretty much feature complete. However, I don't have as much time to test as I had hoped. Therefore I am posting a 'Beta' build of 2.2 for all y'all to play with, test and hopefully give me some feedback on what still needs some attention. Plugin settings are now versioned, so plugin settings from 2.1 wont carry over to 2.2.
> 
> Notable new features include:
> -Updated Plugins for Kodi, now includes using the Kodi libary as a poster list source
> -WebView (HTML5) display option allows you to use any device with a compatible web browser as a display - tested on modern versions of Chrome
> -Options to define default flags for Audio format,aspect ratio, and resolution
> -Additional poster list sources including CouchPotato wanted list, redboxnewreleases.com, and plugin libraries
> -ESPN GameCast display
> -.nfo file and trailer support for 'Custom Posters'
> -IR remote control support when used with GDC motioncontroller
> 
> I've added a section to the still-work-in-progress Definitive Guide for some guidance on how to access the HTML5 WebView display and ESPN GameCast feature. the rest should be fairly self explanatory.
> 
> http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downloads/MoviePoster_2.2_BETA.7z
> 
> Just extract and run movieposter.exe
> As always let me know if you have questions or troubles.


Meyer64 just tried it and it works great. Is there any way we can make the poster in the middle when using webview? Right now it is showing to the left of the screen.

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> Meyer64 just tried it and it works great. Is there any way we can make the poster in the middle when using webview? Right now it is showing to the left of the screen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be much trouble. I'll take a look. The intention was that you would set the width to match your screen resolution and have it fill the screen.
Btw, if you click the 'coming soon' banner, it will toggle full screen mode.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> Shouldn't be much trouble. I'll take a look. The intention was that you would set the width to match your screen resolution and have it fill the screen.
> Btw, if you click the 'coming soon' banner, it will toggle full screen mode.


Yes i was able to get full screen. I understand your intention. The way i am using my screen it is in landscape mode so i can use it is a display and also for kids to watch TV as needed. I played with it more and i am liking the changes in 2.2 no issues yet. I am trying to figure out how to get the chrome apk on fire stick and seems to be having issue with chrome. I will see if i can come up with some other solution for it.


----------



## Colton

Hmm. Using the new MP 2.2 Beta (... and had the same problem with previous builds) some posters just aren't showing up. I get a black screen. What would cause this? 

UPDATE: Cleared my cache file. Posters show up now, but how do I use the new feature to ONLY show the KODI posters?

-Colton


----------



## meyer64

Colton said:


> Hmm. Using the new MP 2.2 Beta (... and had the same problem with previous builds) some posters just aren't showing up. I get a black screen. What would cause this?
> 
> UPDATE: Cleared my cache file. Posters show up now, but how do I use the new feature to ONLY show the KODI posters?
> 
> -Colton


just uncheck all the other poster sources... in the settings menu, on the sources tab. If you want ONLY posters from your kodi library, uncheck everything except the option "Get posters from Media Player Plugin Library"


----------



## fredpd

I've been playing around with this a bit, thanks so much it's great!

Couple of questions, is there a way to have the user posters show more often than 50/50? I'd love to be able to show mostly the user posters and occasionally a downloaded one rather than every other.

Here's a weird one I find with the new 2.2 build. When I use the web remote from Safari on an iPad, it works as expected, but when I pin that page to the home screen for easy access, it doesn't display some options like the new ESPN game watch. I can only access that when loaded in full Safari. Any ideas?

Lastly, the new ESPN game watch displays in the bottom right corner. Is there a way to move it, or re-center it? All posters display correctly, it's just the ESPN that's off.

Thanks again!


----------



## meyer64

fredpd said:


> I've been playing around with this a bit, thanks so much it's great!
> 
> Couple of questions, is there a way to have the user posters show more often than 50/50? I'd love to be able to show mostly the user posters and occasionally a downloaded one rather than every other.


Not at the moment.. I honestly never considered that use case. You can have it display user posters all the time by setting the frequency to 0. but then it wont show the downloaded ones at all.. I'll see if i can accommodate this request for a future release. 



> Here's a weird one I find with the new 2.2 build. When I use the web remote from Safari on an iPad, it works as expected, but when I pin that page to the home screen for easy access, it doesn't display some options like the new ESPN game watch. I can only access that when loaded in full Safari. Any ideas?


I'm guessing that Safari is pulling up a cached version of the page. See if clearing the cache in safari helps. 



> Lastly, the new ESPN game watch displays in the bottom right corner. Is there a way to move it, or re-center it? All posters display correctly, it's just the ESPN that's off.


I'm sure its an issue with the internal web browser that's used to display the GameCast data. Its also used for .gif motionposters so I'm sure those would be off also. This issue has only been reported by one other user, and I have no idea why it happens. Obviously, the gamecast data should fill the poster area... I can't replicate the problem on any of my machines. Can you provide some more information that might help me find out whats going on? What hardware are you using? Operating system? other web browsers installed? Screen resolution?


----------



## fredpd

Thanks for the help.

I've tried other iPads with success, the theater one is still giving me issues after clearing the cache. Weird.

For the ESPN issue, I'm using the new Kangaroo PC on Windows 10. It's a really nice PC for $100. I have no other software loaded on this machine, and the resolution is 1080x1920. The PC desktop is rotated if that could be an issue.


----------



## Barrettmr

Been follow for a while now and am ready to have a go at building me a movie poster  Was looking at a 32" TV which will fit into the space where I want to have this located, but I need it to be as thin as possible. I had a quick look at BestBuy and all the brands seem to be about the same - 2.5" in depth without the stand. So how thin have you guy got yours once you have it in a frame, I'm guess some of you stripped the casing of the TV? Is there any recommendations on a brand that is easier to work with?


Thanks!


----------



## CaptainKen

Barrettmr said:


> Been follow for a while now and am ready to have a go at building me a movie poster  Was looking at a 32" TV which will fit into the space where I want to have this located, but I need it to be as thin as possible. I had a quick look at BestBuy and all the brands seem to be about the same - 2.5" in depth without the stand. So how thin have you guy got yours once you have it in a frame, I'm guess some of you stripped the casing of the TV? Is there any recommendations on a brand that is easier to work with?
> 
> Thanks!


While shopping for my own, one feature that stood out to look for is not only the thickness but whether or not there was an HDMI connection available on the side of the TV. It seems that with most TV's that size the connections stick straight out the back thereby adding at least another 1 1/2 inches. I ended up getting the Sanyo FW32D25T from Walmart for $214 with side connections.
http://sanyo-av.com/product/product.php?id=538

I think some of the Ruku TV's offer side connections.


----------



## Tedd

There's right angle hdmi adapters out there.... 


I went with a 43" LG as it has a slim bezel and isn't very deep. 


I'll be using an oversized aluminum faceplate as trim out for my hdtv, and it will be wall mounted (and be removable).
My wall for the hdtv doesn't exist yet, so I'm planning on framing a wide bay to suit the hdtv, and have a 3/4" plywood 
back wall, to securely the rotated hdtv. I plan on lining the entire cavity with drywall, and have a vent up high, and down 
low. An electrical plug in a surface mount metal box will be hardwired in the cavity, down low and accessible behind the low 
vent. Then I will drywall the cavity right over, and cut open the hdtv area a little over sized. Some drywall J channel will hide 
the cut edge. A wood frame surround for the hdtv could be employed, by those who use the entire hdtv panel, and use simple 
keyhole metal brackets on the backside of the wood frame. Might be an option for some.


----------



## CaptainKen

Tedd said:


> There's right angle hdmi adapters out there....
> 
> I went with a 43" LG as it has a slim bezel and isn't very deep.
> 
> I'll be using an oversized aluminum faceplate as trim out for my hdtv, and it will be wall mounted (and be removable).
> My wall for the hdtv doesn't exist yet, so I'm planning on framing a wide bay to suit the hdtv, and have a 3/4" plywood back wall, to securely the rotated hdtv. I plan on lining the entire cavity with drywall, and have a vent up high, and down low. An electrical plug in a surface mount metal box will be hardwired in the cavity, down low and accessible behind the low
> vent. Then I will drywall the cavity right over, and cut open the hdtv area a little over sized. Some drywall J channel will hide the cut edge. A wood frame surround for the hdtv could be employed, by those who use the entire hdtv panel, and use simple keyhole metal brackets on the backside of the wood frame. Might be an option for some.


Glad you found a TV so quickly. 

I knew about the right angle adapters, as I have a few, but even they add about 1 3/4". Let's face it, even 1" is a lot.

The French Cleat works well in case you're interested. Only 5/16" away from wall.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-Hang...ure-Hanger-Kit-with-Wall-Dogs-55312/202341625


----------



## Tedd

The hdmi right angle adapters I saw recently, were maybe an inch by an inch. That was what caught my eye, as most I have seen are 
substantially larger.


Aren't most slim hdtv's hdmi ports recessed and rotated? The hdmi ports on my LG are recessed and don't eat up any additional depth. 


Funny you mention those cleats. they were plan A..... (Below.)


One lesson I've learned with a small dedicated home theater over the years, is you sweat every inch, but you actually can give up inches.


----------



## CaptainKen

Tedd said:


> The hdmi right angle adapters I saw recently, were maybe an inch by an inch. That was what caught my eye, as most I have seen are
> substantially larger.
> 
> Aren't most slim hdtv's hdmi ports recessed and rotated? The hdmi ports on my LG are recessed and don't eat up any additional depth.
> 
> Funny you mention those cleats. they were plan A..... (Below.)
> 
> One lesson I've learned with a small dedicated home theater over the years, is you sweat every inch, but you actually can give up inches.


Please share those smaller right angle adapters.

When I was shopping what I saw was that most LCD's under at least 40" do not have HDMI ports that are recessed or rotated for side access.


----------



## Tedd

The ones I saw, were like 1e, with a very short compact body and some red stripes on them. They don't come up on the store website 
that I thought I saw them at, so I Google Image'ed the description and grabbed a few other possibilities. That flat ribbon cable sure looks 
interesting... It may have been Sayal Electronics I saw them in, as I was in a few stores chasing down some network pieces. They caught 
my eye as the red stripe and compact body weren't like any others I have seen.


----------



## rmilyard

@meyer64

So how does the Now Playing work? I had it working in the past. Now running MP 2.2 and Kodi 16.0. It shows connected. When I start any movie or TV show nothing the MP happens. Just keeps playing poster as normal.

Also looks like I can access the webpage from iPhone anymore. I know the IP 10.0.1.160:8082/remote.html

Running Windows 10 Home 32bit in case know of issues.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> @meyer64
> 
> So how does the Now Playing work? I had it working in the past. Now running MP 2.2 and Kodi 16.0. It shows connected. When I start any movie or TV show nothing the MP happens. Just keeps playing poster as normal.
> 
> Also looks like I can access the webpage from iPhone anymore. I know the IP 10.0.1.160:8082/remote.html
> 
> Running Windows 10 Home 32bit in case know of issues.


I documented the Kodi Plugin setup in the Definitive guide a few days ago, complete with pictures illustrating the process. I wrote the guide using MoviePoster 2.2 Beta and Kodi 16 so you should be able to follow it step by step. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I documented the Kodi Plugin setup in the Definitive guide a few days ago, complete with pictures illustrating the process. I wrote the guide using MoviePoster 2.2 Beta and Kodi 16 so you should be able to follow it step by step.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit?usp=sharing


Not sure then what the issue is. I have it setup just like this. However I also see I can't access the webpage from other PC's on the network expect the PC with MP.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Not sure then what the issue is. I have it setup just like this. However I also see I can't access the webpage from other PC's on the network expect the PC with MP.


Do you have a firewall rule that might be blocking network access for the MoviePoster program?


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> rmilyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure then what the issue is. I have it setup just like this. However I also see I can't access the webpage from other PC's on the network expect the PC with MP.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a firewall rule that might be blocking network access for the MoviePoster program?
Click to expand...

No rules. So when I start something nothing happens. When I stop show the MP screen restarts and see the theme. So I know something is happening but not showing the now playing.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> No rules. So when I start something nothing happens. When I stop show the MP screen restarts and see the theme. So I know something is happening but not showing the now playing.


what does the connection status say, exactly? does it list the Kodi version?

Are you playing content that's in the Kodi library or just a disc or random media file?


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> what does the connection status say, exactly? does it list the Kodi version?
> 
> Are you playing content that's in the Kodi library or just a disc or random media file?


Not home right now but think says Kodi 16.0.0 or something. Trying play local content on my HTPC. They are mkv files either movies or tv shows.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Not home right now but think says Kodi 16.0.0 or something. Trying play local content on my HTPC. They are mkv files either movies or tv shows.


Just to be clear. The files are added to the kodi library correct? Meaning kodi has scanned in the meta data for them and you browse to them using the movies or TV shows menu right? If you are just playing files using the file manager in kodi it's not going to work because kodi doesn't report the imdb Id.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Just to be clear. The files are added to the kodi library correct? Meaning kodi has scanned in the meta data for them and you browse to them using the movies or TV shows menu right? If you are just playing files using the file manager in kodi it's not going to work because kodi doesn't report the imdb Id.


Yes all is scanned in library. Files all on my freenas server. I my a MySQL database on server that all use the advancedsettings.xml file


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Yes all is scanned in library. Files all on my freenas server. I my a MySQL database on server that all use the advancedsettings.xml file


That should work. I have a similar setup. But, I did some playing around and I can replicate the behavior you describe by changing the Kodi Web Server settings to incorrect values. I'd recommend you review those and make sure they are correct.


----------



## CaptainKen

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainKen*  
Here's a complete Star Wars poster series. Click on the IMGUR logo in the upper left corner to get to the source files.
http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?...928#pid2150928
http://imgur.com/a/7GpDQ

There in gif and webm format at around 500x714. Does MPA even play webm files. The most complete reference I could find in your thread is: flv, swf, gif, mp4, mkv, mov and most video formats are supported

Brent perhaps you could reach out directly to schimi2k to see if he has enough interest in MPA to create some higher quality ones?



meyer64 said:


> Those look great! I will touch base with schimi2k and see what we can work out. With Kodi supporting animated artwork now maybe we'll see more of these.
> 
> As far as supported formats go, webm wasn't even a consideration when i first started work on the motionposter feature. It might not be too hard to add though. For the best compatibility and quality, I'd suggest mp4 format for now though. flv and swf won't be supported on the new WebView (HTML5) display option.


This whole thread is loaded with some nice animations!
http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=215727


----------



## rschiks

For the animated posters (and fan art) an online database is available. However, the database is primarily used in apps and Kodi skins (via the Skin Helper Service). You could download the gif files if you know how to construct the url, which is fairly simply.

Details can be found here: http___forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=215727&pid=2262254#pid2262254 (replace ___ with ://)

I could upload a zip file of all available animated posters and backgrounds. It's 2.1 GB in size.

The database now contains 242 animated posters and 509 animated backgrounds of 421 different movies.


----------



## Tedd

I'd sure like that Terminator Genisys animated gif in post one...


And then I'd like to figure out how to rotate animated gifs.


----------



## meyer64

rschiks said:


> For the animated posters (and fan art) an online database is available. However, the database is primarily used in apps and Kodi skins (via the Skin Helper Service). You could download the gif files if you know how to construct the url, which is fairly simply.
> 
> Details can be found here: http___forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=215727&pid=2262254#pid2262254 (replace ___ with ://)
> 
> I could upload a zip file of all available animated posters and backgrounds. It's 2.1 GB in size.
> 
> The database now contains 242 animated posters and 509 animated backgrounds of 421 different movies.


It wouldn't be all that hard to integrate downloading motionposters from that database. I'll look into it in my spare time... my only concern is the quality of the gifs. They are limited to 256 colors and usually fairly low resolution. Its especially apparent when you display them on a large screen. For my google drive repository, I'm focusing mainly on mp4 format animated posters since it performs much better and doesn't have the color and resolution limitations of the gifs. Personally, I only really like the ones that have a seamless loop or at least are fairly long. I know many of the ones created specifically for Kodi are limited in length.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Those look great! I will touch base with schimi2k and see what we can work out. With Kodi supporting animated artwork now maybe we'll see more of these.
> 
> As far as supported formats go, webm wasn't even a consideration when i first started work on the motionposter feature. It might not be too hard to add though. For the best compatibility and quality, I'd suggest mp4 format for now though. flv and swf won't be supported on the new WebView (HTML5) display option.





Tedd said:


> I'd sure like that Terminator Genisys animated gif in post one...
> 
> And then I'd like to figure out how to rotate animated gifs.


Right click on it and choose "Save Image As"


----------



## Tedd

Didn't work the first time but it did now. Looks like you need to wait until the poster cycles through completely. 


Now how to figure out to rotate it?


----------



## DexDeadly

This is an awesome project and I can't wait to do some more. I do not see a way to search just this thread and I"ve tried to search but no answer. I was wondering, can this app read my current library and go out and download every movie poster available for my library? i'd like to have it rotate through all of the movies I have and then change to the Now Playing one when the move starts.


----------



## CaptainKen

DexDeadly said:


> This is an awesome project and I can't wait to do some more. I do not see a way to search just this thread and I"ve tried to search but no answer. I was wondering, can this app read my current library and go out and download every movie poster available for my library? i'd like to have it rotate through all of the movies I have and then change to the Now Playing one when the move starts.


Since you are referencing Now Playing I assume that you are using Kodi and/or Plex.

* If you are playing music, tv shows or movies from XBMC and have fanart and covers in the local folders for the artist,tv show or movie, Movie poster will display "Now Showing" with the cover art or fanart along with the start and end times of the song, tv show and movie

* You don't use it 'in' Kodi. MoviePoster communicates with Kodi in a similar way to the various smartphone remote apps. In Kodi, turn on the HTTP server and the remote control options. Make note of the username and port settings. Then in MoviePoster set the Kodi plugin IP, port and username/password to those used by Kodi. Now, when you play a movie in Kodi, MoviePoster will detect the media that's being played and show the poster for it. Kodi and MoviePoster do not need to be installed on the same PC, but they can be if you wish.

* Kodi username is case sensitive

* The application connects to Kodi using the JSONRPC interface to get information about the currently playing media. When no media is playing it will display movie posters for upcoming films either downloaded from themoviedb.org or loaded from a local cache.

* The Kodi database contains the IMDB ID for the movie. That's what movieposter uses to know exactly whats playing. You can change file names name all you want, as long as Kodi scraped the right data to its database, MoviePoster will know what it is.

* When playing content in Kodi the fallback is always to use the cache, then the Kodi cover art if MoviePoster can't find the poster on themoviedb.org for whatever reason. This is how it works for tv shows and music played in Kodi too.

* TV shows now pulls metadata for the episode and the poster for the series from Kodi

* MoviePoster will display album art for music playing as long as the artwork is in Kodi

* The images on the bottom for the audio format, resolution and aspect ratio are populated with the appropriate icons when the 'now playing' poster is shown, since it can get that data directly from Kodi at that time. The rest of the time I opted to fill in some values by default. The .nfo files also support storing that information if you want to customize it.

* There's a bar under the start time a progress bar that moves across the frame.

Plex
=====
* The deviceidtowatch setting must exactly match the Device Name in plex for the plex client you'd like to display posters for. You can find this device name by playing a media file on your plex client then loggin in to plex server. Click on the Activity icon then go to Now Playing to see a list of active clients. For Example the deviceid for my Amazon FireTV Stick is 'My AFTM'

* There are two methods of connecting MoviePoster to your Plex Media Server. You can either specify the IP Address of the server running PMS, or you can select to connect using MyPlex, if you have a MyPlex account. Connecting by IP address is slightly faster, but using MyPlex might be easier if you dont use a static IP Address for your server.

Check out the guide here: 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg

Good luck and enjoy,

Ken
Spread the word, Brents MPA rocks!


----------



## DexDeadly

Thanks Captain Ken!

So maybe it is the way I have my library maybe not. So I know I have the app connected and working correctly. It will show the Now Playing movie poster on the screen. Though I've noticed the first time it shows it says Coming Soon. Then on the 2nd time of playing the movie it will then say "Now Showing". What I was talking about was having it loop through all the posters that are currently in the kodi DB. Which I see is now a new option in 2.2 which I only have 2.1. So now I patiently wait for 2.2 . Im also looking forward to the HTML5 interface as well since I now have a new use for my previously retired Pi that did run Kodi. I upgraded to a Pi3 and now my Model B is lonely. This will be its new use . Though I imagine a Pi Zero would be great for this use as well.


----------



## CaptainKen

DexDeadly said:


> Thanks Captain Ken!
> 
> So maybe it is the way I have my library maybe not. So I know I have the app connected and working correctly. It will show the Now Playing movie poster on the screen. Though I've noticed the first time it shows it says Coming Soon. Then on the 2nd time of playing the movie it will then say "Now Showing". What I was talking about was having it loop through all the posters that are currently in the kodi DB. Which I see is now a new option in 2.2 which I only have 2.1. So now I patiently wait for 2.2 . Im also looking forward to the HTML5 interface as well since I now have a new use for my previously retired Pi that did run Kodi. I upgraded to a Pi3 and now my Model B is lonely. This will be its new use . Though I imagine a Pi Zero would be great for this use as well.


There's a bug in 2.2 with Now Showing that others are experiencing and Brent is aware of it.

I'm anxiously awaiting HTML5 too as I have a Rpi 2b and 3b as well.


----------



## DexDeadly

CaptainKen said:


> There's a bug in 2.2 with Now Showing that others are experiencing and Brent is aware of it.
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting HTML5 too as I have a Rpi 2b and 3b as well.


Hopefully he gets it figured out. Its one of the few "nerd" things I've done where my wife looked and went, that's actually really cool.


----------



## Draden1

Hi all, 

I can not get the app to pause on a poster that I want, I am not sure what I'm missing? When the poster or showtime poster comes up I press space bar and that doesn't work, I also switch "pause posters" to yes in the web remote and that does't work either. 

I am trying to get the showtime poster to display this afternoon but it just keeps on like the pause function doesn't work.

I am using an older vista laptop but the app works great on it. This is both in version 2.1 and 2.2.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## CaptainKen

Draden1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can not get the app to pause on a poster that I want, I am not sure what I'm missing? When the poster or showtime poster comes up I press space bar and that doesn't work, I also switch "pause posters" to yes in the web remote and that does't work either.
> 
> I am trying to get the showtime poster to display this afternoon but it just keeps on like the pause function doesn't work.
> 
> I am using an older vista laptop but the app works great on it. This is both in version 2.1 and 2.2.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!


Perhaps it's the same user error problem I encountered with myself.  Make sure the Poster window has the focus by clicking on it and then pressing space bar.


----------



## Draden1

CaptainKen said:


> Perhaps it's the same user error problem I encountered with myself.  Make sure the Poster window has the focus by clicking on it and then pressing space bar.


thanks but that is not it. i did change the frequency for the showtime poster to 0 but it still refreshes all the time. this is thebest i can get it for now.


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> thanks but that is not it. i did change the frequency for the showtime poster to 0 but it still refreshes all the time. this is thebest i can get it for now.


I did some testing and, in the current version, the pause posters function does not work correctly when trying to pause specifically on the showtimes view. That wasn't a scenario I tested for. So, it looks like you have found a bug. Nice work. 

Here is whats happening. The showtimes view uses a separate timer than the rest of the posters since there is the potential to have many showtimes. MoviePoster will continue to scroll the showtimes, but we want to make sure all of them are seen without speeding by too fast. So it pauses the normal poster timer, does its scrolling and when its done, the next poster is shown. It just didn't check to see if it should have stayed paused based on the user setting. Two lines of code has fixed this issue for the next release.


----------



## Draden1

meyer64 said:


> Two lines of code has fixed this issue for the next release.


Nice, any timeframe on when the next release will be? Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> Nice, any timeframe on when the next release will be? Thanks!


Possibly later this week, but more likely next week sometime. I'm just moving around some items on the settings pages in the webremote to match the new layout in the desktop settings menu. And I need to validate one thing on the Kodi plugin.. other than that its pretty much ready.


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> Possibly later this week, but more likely next week sometime. I'm just moving around some items on the settings pages in the webremote to match the new layout in the desktop settings menu. And I need to validate one thing on the Kodi plugin.. other than that its pretty much ready.


Very very much looking forward to the new version. Though the couple hours I spent starting and stopping all 539 of my movies so that it would download the movie posters for display might be a waste since the new one will cycle through the Kodi database but thats ok  I never really thought to put up a movie poster display but now it is a must have. With the new HTML5 interface my old pi that got retired gets a new job  If you need any help testing let me know


----------



## BrianBuda

Has anyone used this with dual monitors yet? I just set it up with a dual output, but it looks like it's the same poster on both monitors. I'm hoping displaying different posters will be a feature for a release down the road, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone had any cool ideas for the other display.


----------



## meyer64

BrianBuda said:


> Has anyone used this with dual monitors yet? I just set it up with a dual output, but it looks like it's the same poster on both monitors. I'm hoping displaying different posters will be a feature for a release down the road, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone had any cool ideas for the other display.


You are correct. Right now both displays will show the same movie. I do have plans to support different posters on each screen in the future, but there are some interesting issues I need to work out first. A lot the internal logic was originally only designed for a single screen. 

One use case that i personally think is pretty cool is to have one portrait display and one landscape display. Then disable trailers on the portrait display and enable them on the landscape. The landscape display will show widescreen fanart for the movie, while the portrait one shows the poster. Then when trailers play, they will play full screen on the landscape display, still showing the full poster on the portrait display. You can enable auto play for the trailers too.

The Displays section of the Definitive Guide talks about the different display options and Display Groups, which is what will be used to allow different posters on each screen in the future.


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> You are correct. Right now both displays will show the same movie. I do have plans to support different posters on each screen in the future, but there are some interesting issues I need to work out first. A lot the internal logic was originally only designed for a single screen.
> 
> One use case that i personally think is pretty cool is to have one portrait display and one landscape display. Then disable trailers on the portrait display and enable them on the landscape. The landscape display will show widescreen fanart for the movie, while the portrait one shows the poster. Then when trailers play, they will play full screen on the landscape display, still showing the full poster on the portrait display. You can enable auto play for the trailers too.
> 
> The Displays section of the Definitive Guide talks about the different display options and Display Groups, which is what will be used to allow different posters on each screen in the future.



I really like the idea of that! What about multiple Kodi support? I like the idea of having a VM run the HTML5 webserver and showing different posters throughout the house. The only question would be is if say Kodi 1 plays a movie could display 1 show the now playing poster of that kodi instance and the others not touched? Maybe my thoughts are way out there but it was something I was thinking about with having one in my office with a poster and my living room / theater having its own setup as well.


----------



## meyer64

I have packaged up the Final build of Version 2.2. There are some additions and fixes since the 2.2 Beta, including:
-fixes to the Kodi plugin to better support Kodi 16. 
-Improvements to the webview displays.
-addition of a Landscape layout webview display
-ability to change the fonts and colors used for taglines and playback time text. 
-adjustments to the WebRemote settings layout. 
-option to render posters internally at 4k resolution (This MIGHT improve image quality on 4k TVs, but uses about twice the RAM)
-uses a shortcut in the startup folder instead of the registry to start with Windows. - this fixes the webserver not starting bug. 
-fixed a couple bugs in the source settings. 

You can download MoviePoster 2.2 as a 7-zip file or an msi installer. If you have version 2.0 installed, you must uninstall that before running the version 2.2 installer. 

I'll be holding off until next week to post the files to the website, just in case any major problems are discovered. I'm sure there are still some quirks. Please report any issues that you find. 

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> I have packaged up the Final build of Version 2.2. There are some additions and fixes since the 2.2 Beta, including:
> -fixes to the Kodi plugin to better support Kodi 16.
> -Improvements to the webview displays.
> -addition of a Landscape layout webview display
> -ability to change the fonts and colors used for taglines and playback time text.
> -adjustments to the WebRemote settings layout.
> -option to render posters internally at 4k resolution (This MIGHT improve image quality on 4k TVs, but uses about twice the RAM)
> -uses a shortcut in the startup folder instead of the registry to start with Windows. - this fixes the webserver not starting bug.
> -fixed a couple bugs in the source settings.
> 
> You can download MoviePoster 2.2 as a 7-zip file or an msi installer. If you have version 2.0 installed, you must uninstall that before running the version 2.2 installer.
> 
> I'll be holding off until next week to post the files to the website, just in case any major problems are discovered. I'm sure there are still some quirks. Please report any issues that you find.
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.


Very cool list of updates. I will have to install the update this weekend. I have yet to post more photos of my Movie Poster 50" Insignia TV build but I will probably do so next week as I plan to install the TV this weekend after starting my HT build one year ago!
So excited to have this up and running. *This is the best software program made to make the HT experience EXACTLY like a TRUE trip your big house public Movie Theater!!!!!! * I already have it up and running but I just have to test out and put together the Movie Poster Motion Sensor and test it out before I install it. *Lots of fun ahead!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> I have packaged up the Final build of Version 2.2. There are some additions and fixes since the 2.2 Beta, including:
> -fixes to the Kodi plugin to better support Kodi 16.
> -Improvements to the webview displays.
> -addition of a Landscape layout webview display
> -ability to change the fonts and colors used for taglines and playback time text.
> -adjustments to the WebRemote settings layout.
> -option to render posters internally at 4k resolution (This MIGHT improve image quality on 4k TVs, but uses about twice the RAM)
> -uses a shortcut in the startup folder instead of the registry to start with Windows. - this fixes the webserver not starting bug.
> -fixed a couple bugs in the source settings.
> 
> You can download MoviePoster 2.2 as a 7-zip file or an msi installer. If you have version 2.0 installed, you must uninstall that before running the version 2.2 installer.
> 
> I'll be holding off until next week to post the files to the website, just in case any major problems are discovered. I'm sure there are still some quirks. Please report any issues that you find.
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.


YES!!!!!! I'm downloading this right now and installing it on my media server VM. This program is AWESOME. Can't wait to build a nice frame for doing this. Will report if anything comes up.


----------



## DexDeadly

Alright, so after playing around I feel I might of missed something. I've run through the definitive guide and so I'm reporting what is happening. 

This is what is happening when I ran the windows installer .msi. I have this installed on a Windows Server 2012 OS. 

I have setup 2 webview displays one portrait and one landscape. I also setup a display on the computer running to just test. The only plugin I have active is the XBMC-KODI. I have the checkbox to use the library. I've made sure to check multiple times that I hit save and let it restart the app. I'm not getting any posters rotating when there is nothing playing. When I play a movie it will show the Now Playing movie. I verified that at the bottom of the screen it shows its connected to my kodi instance. If I go to the webremote I can click a poster and it'll show with no problem. The only thing it is not doing is pulling my Kodi library it seems to rotate through the posters. I keep seeming to get this in the log.

4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - Show Next
4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - - had no thumbnail, skipping.
4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - New Posters List Ready
4/9/2016 11:41:18 AM - Error showing next poster.: Thread failed to start.
4/9/2016 11:41:18 AM - New Posters List Ready

I currently have this connecting to a Raspberry Pi 3 through my network. I made sure that this is the only plugin enabled. I had unchecked all the checkboxes in the source section because I would like for it to only use the kodi library if possible. Another thing I had found when removing a showtime item is in the popup your getting trailing information. Here is an example of what I mean. Are you sure you want to remove 'Iron Man 2 text-align:' from the showtimes? Probably a ' issue, I miss things like that constantly when I do web programming lol. The browser I am using is Google Chrome. I have found that I can turn on the cache directory and pull over all the ones I had manually downloaded before this came out and it'll work fine. Just seems to hbe an issue connecting to Kodi and I guess pulling the library or something. Anyway let me know if there is anything else you would like for me to check. 

Thanks, love this app!


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Alright, so after playing around I feel I might of missed something. I've run through the definitive guide and so I'm reporting what is happening.
> 
> This is what is happening when I ran the windows installer .msi. I have this installed on a Windows Server 2012 OS.
> 
> I have setup 2 webview displays one portrait and one landscape. I also setup a display on the computer running to just test. The only plugin I have active is the XBMC-KODI. I have the checkbox to use the library. I've made sure to check multiple times that I hit save and let it restart the app. I'm not getting any posters rotating when there is nothing playing. When I play a movie it will show the Now Playing movie. I verified that at the bottom of the screen it shows its connected to my kodi instance. If I go to the webremote I can click a poster and it'll show with no problem. The only thing it is not doing is pulling my Kodi library it seems to rotate through the posters. I keep seeming to get this in the log.
> 
> 4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - Show Next
> 4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - - had no thumbnail, skipping.
> 4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - New Posters List Ready
> 4/9/2016 11:41:18 AM - Error showing next poster.: Thread failed to start.
> 4/9/2016 11:41:18 AM - New Posters List Ready
> 
> I currently have this connecting to a Raspberry Pi 3 through my network. I made sure that this is the only plugin enabled. I had unchecked all the checkboxes in the source section because I would like for it to only use the kodi library if possible. Another thing I had found when removing a showtime item is in the popup your getting trailing information. Here is an example of what I mean. Are you sure you want to remove 'Iron Man 2 text-align:' from the showtimes? Probably a ' issue, I miss things like that constantly when I do web programming lol. The browser I am using is Google Chrome. I have found that I can turn on the cache directory and pull over all the ones I had manually downloaded before this came out and it'll work fine. Just seems to hbe an issue connecting to Kodi and I guess pulling the library or something. Anyway let me know if there is anything else you would like for me to check.
> 
> Thanks, love this app!


Well, dang it... 
I've identified 2 issues that could be giving you grief... 
Looks like I'll be uploading 2.2.0.1 later tonight...


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Alright, so after playing around I feel I might of missed something. I've run through the definitive guide and so I'm reporting what is happening.
> 
> This is what is happening when I ran the windows installer .msi. I have this installed on a Windows Server 2012 OS.
> 
> I have setup 2 webview displays one portrait and one landscape. I also setup a display on the computer running to just test. The only plugin I have active is the XBMC-KODI. I have the checkbox to use the library. I've made sure to check multiple times that I hit save and let it restart the app. I'm not getting any posters rotating when there is nothing playing. When I play a movie it will show the Now Playing movie.  I verified that at the bottom of the screen it shows its connected to my kodi instance. If I go to the webremote I can click a poster and it'll show with no problem. The only thing it is not doing is pulling my Kodi library it seems to rotate through the posters. I keep seeming to get this in the log.
> 
> 4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - Show Next
> 4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - - had no thumbnail, skipping.
> 4/9/2016 11:41:17 AM - New Posters List Ready
> 4/9/2016 11:41:18 AM - Error showing next poster.: Thread failed to start.
> 4/9/2016 11:41:18 AM - New Posters List Ready
> 
> I currently have this connecting to a Raspberry Pi 3 through my network. I made sure that this is the only plugin enabled. I had unchecked all the checkboxes in the source section because I would like for it to only use the kodi library if possible. Another thing I had found when removing a showtime item is in the popup your getting trailing information. Here is an example of what I mean. Are you sure you want to remove 'Iron Man 2 text-align:' from the showtimes? Probably a ' issue, I miss things like that constantly when I do web programming lol. The browser I am using is Google Chrome. I have found that I can turn on the cache directory and pull over all the ones I had manually downloaded before this came out and it'll work fine. Just seems to hbe an issue connecting to Kodi and I guess pulling the library or something. Anyway let me know if there is anything else you would like for me to check.
> 
> Thanks, love this app!


Version 2.2.0.1 is available now... Fixes a couple bone-headed bugs from 2.2. Let me know if you see any more issues. 

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.


----------



## meyer64

meyer64 said:


> Version 2.2.0.1 is available now... Fixes a couple bone-headed bugs from 2.2. Let me know if you see any more issues.
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.


Just another note... You might want to turn off the option to 'Immediately Cache Online Posters' on the Cache Management tab. With this on, it will cache all your posters locally before it starts to load any. With that option off, it saves them locally to the cache as each one is shown so you'll see the first poster much faster, especially if you have a large library.


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> Just another note... You might want to turn off the option to 'Immediately Cache Online Posters' on the Cache Management tab. With this on, it will cache all your posters locally before it starts to load any. With that option off, it saves them locally to the cache as each one is shown so you'll see the first poster much faster, especially if you have a large library.


Thanks for the tip, I'm currently uninstalling and reinstalling the new one right now. I'll give you my report once the new version is installed and I've had a chance to try everything and see how it goes. I'll be paying for a reg code this coming friday. I get a bonus and great work like this deserves to be paid for. Wish I had your skills!


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> Just another note... You might want to turn off the option to 'Immediately Cache Online Posters' on the Cache Management tab. With this on, it will cache all your posters locally before it starts to load any. With that option off, it saves them locally to the cache as each one is shown so you'll see the first poster much faster, especially if you have a large library.


Alright new version is installed. I've ran through the settings again and then made sure this option was unchecked. Movie posters did start to display immediately. Couple things I've noticed. 

1. When using this option with pulling from Kodi it'll immediately show the portrait view the first time it is loaded and the landscape fanart will not show. Now I've noticed if I go to webremote and choose a movie manually the fanart does now show. It does pull it but its not showing it right away.

2. Landscape mode, is it possible to have the option or maybe just remove the tag line or possible put it up top? I've noticed some movies with larger tag lines are getting hidden when the logo displays and then the ratings / studio / audio goes over the top of the tag line. 

These are just the limited findings I currently have found with running it and watching the posters with and loop. If I find anything else I'll post here but those are 2 things I've noticed right away.


----------



## DexDeadly

Lastly the landscape view doesn't seem to have anything to show up for TV shows. I get a poster but nothing for landscape. Not sure if its designed that way but just thought I'd bring up everything I come across for you.


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Alright new version is installed. I've ran through the settings again and then made sure this option was unchecked. Movie posters did start to display immediately. Couple things I've noticed.


Thank you, I do appreciate the feedback. 



> 1. When using this option with pulling from Kodi it'll immediately show the portrait view the first time it is loaded and the landscape fanart will not show. Now I've noticed if I go to webremote and choose a movie manually the fanart does now show. It does pull it but its not showing it right away.


Have you noticed if this only happens for movies pulled from your Kodi libary?

This could happen for two reasons, first, if a poster isn't cached, the program attempts to use the images from Kodi directly. This could be an oversight on my part, the plugin might not look for fanart.. I'll double check. this could be related to your TV show fanart missing in landscape view also.

If a poster is cached, the cached data will be used, but if the fanart files are missing or not yet downloaded they won't be shown. I probably need to review the caching function. The images and metadata are gathered from a few sources, so there could be missing files. But, when a poster is shown, the program checks to see if there is any data missing and will download it so its there the next time the poster is displayed. Fanart (and probably logos and banners) could be getting missed for some reason. 



> 2. Landscape mode, is it possible to have the option or maybe just remove the tag line or possible put it up top? I've noticed some movies with larger tag lines are getting hidden when the logo displays and then the ratings / studio / audio goes over the top of the tag line.


I am definitely open to suggestions on improving the layout. The portrait view will scale down the text to make sure it fits on the screen in a single line. I could use the same functionality to make sure the tagline fits in a contained area. Between the banner tagline and the studio / ratings flags, it can be a lot on the screen. and seems a bit cluttered. Maybe a 'minimalist' mode would be useful? with options to hide certain elements?



> Lastly the landscape view doesn't seem to have anything to show up for TV shows. I get a poster but nothing for landscape. Not sure if its designed that way but just thought I'd bring up everything I come across for you.


I will take a look. I assume this is when your playing TV shows in Kodi? or is it when manually adding a TV show poster?


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> Thank you, I do appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Have you noticed if this only happens for movies pulled from your Kodi libary?
> 
> This could happen for two reasons, first, if a poster isn't cached, the program attempts to use the images from Kodi directly. This could be an oversight on my part, the plugin might not look for fanart.. I'll double check. this could be related to your TV show fanart missing in landscape view also.
> 
> If a poster is cached, the cached data will be used, but if the fanart files are missing or not yet downloaded they won't be shown. I probably need to review the caching function. The images and metadata are gathered from a few sources, so there could be missing files. But, when a poster is shown, the program checks to see if there is any data missing and will download it so its there the next time the poster is displayed. Fanart (and probably logos and banners) could be getting missed for some reason.
> 
> I am definitely open to suggestions on improving the layout. The portrait view will scale down the text to make sure it fits on the screen in a single line. I could use the same functionality to make sure the tagline fits in a contained area. Between the banner tagline and the studio / ratings flags, it can be a lot on the screen. and seems a bit cluttered. Maybe a 'minimalist' mode would be useful? with options to hide certain elements?
> 
> I will take a look. I assume this is when your playing TV shows in Kodi? or is it when manually adding a TV show poster?


Hey Brett,

So yes this only happens when I'm connected to my Kodi library. Which seems we have stopped at 489 when letting it go on its own. As far as the fanart for TV shows, it is very well possible because if its looking at the TV episode then I do not believe there is one. I know an episode has a primary image. But when looking at a show it does have a fanart. However with a TV show I do have regular fanart in landscape. If I query Kodi using JSON in postmaster it does return me a string of where the fanart is and I am able to place that in my browser and pull an image. I do notice that TV is not caching at all as well in the TV file. This is the JSON that I'm sending to Kodi request:{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "Player.GetItem","params":{"playerid":1,"properties":["fanart"]}, "id": "VideoGetItem"}. Not sure if that helps.

As far as the layout. The logo file maybe could be a little smaller. In portrait mode the tag line is underneath and not on top of the image. Maybe do something similar at the top for landscape mode. That or maybe an overlay on top of the fanart image? Something where you have the tag line and now playing bar over top and then a smaller section for the now playing/coming soon logo. I've found it getting lost in a good amount of my fanart due to the color. Again just a suggestion, I don't have access to my other PC to do a small mockup of what I am talking about but a minimalist option with ability to turn those on and off would be nice. 

So yes, this is when playing TV shows in Kodi that this is occurring.

Just sent $10 your way! Again love the app!


----------



## CaptainKen

Have you considered positioning the Trailer window a little further down to be more geometrically and aesthetically uniform?


----------



## rmilyard

So messing around with the ESPN stuff. My PC upstairs I test on I have the MP windows not full screen. The Poster PC I have is full screen. When I do the ESPN stuff I only shows a small part at bottom right of screen and is not positioned right. About half appears to be full the screen.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So messing around with the ESPN stuff. My PC upstairs I test on I have the MP windows not full screen. The Poster PC I have is full screen. When I do the ESPN stuff I only shows a small part at bottom right of screen and is not positioned right. About half appears to be full the screen.


A few people have reported this. Unfortunately, I can't replicate the behavior on any of my machines so I have no idea why it happens. Can you send me some detail of your setup?
OS version?
hardware? CPU? graphics? ram? etc
MoviePoster version?


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> A few people have reported this. Unfortunately, I can't replicate the behavior on any of my machines so I have no idea why it happens. Can you send me some detail of your setup?
> OS version?
> hardware? CPU? graphics? ram? etc
> MoviePoster version?



Not by it now. I can say it is a low end Lenovo ATOM pc. 4gb RAM running Windows 10 32bit. MP 2.2.0.1


----------



## davisnub

what are the majority of people running this software off of? any pi builds?


----------



## tha_kid

I plan on using a pi at the display end and have it pull from a vm on the backend.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AXLCMT

Since my home theater build is winding down, I am finally at the stage of being able to install and test out the Movie Poster Controller. I purchased it back in July 2015 when it first became available. 



*OS: Windows 7 Home Premium*
*.NET Framework v4.5 is installed*

*I am having a problem with getting it working, but I know that the problem is my lack of understanding of the setup/settings. Meyer64, I will contact you via email/private message to see if you could help me if you cannot identify on this thread what I am doing wrong.* 



 Here are the photos in order of the install. 



Here is the original device and the materials that come with the package. I just took these photos today.









Here is the IR Blaster that gets attached to your TV's remote sensor:









First thing I did was connect the IR Blaster and the "USB Sensor Cable" to the "Primary" (right side) of the controller and the other end of the USB Sensor Cable went to the USB input on the TV:


Here, just the IR Blaster cable is inserted into the Movie Poster Controller (first step I did)

















Here is the back of the TV where you can see my HDMI cable on the left and the USB Sensor Cable on the right:









I used "blue tape" to temporary hold the IR Blaster to the "IR Remote" "eye" on the TV. I put it directly on it for now, but I hope that after I get this working, I can test to see if the IR Blaster will work by placing it BEHIND the TV so you can't see it when I hang it on the wall.









I was able to successfully "sync" the Movie Poster Controller to my remote. I pressed the "Learn button" on the back of the Movie Poster Controller and the LED light on the front flickered on an off for a few seconds, until I pressed the "Power" button on my Insignia remote while pointing the Insignia remote at the Movie Poster Controller "Remote IR sensor" on the front and the LED light blinked three times, indicating that the Movie Poster Controller was able to learn the remote control code for the Insignia.









Here you can see the LED light on the front of the Movie Poster Controller as it lights up.

My Insignia LED 50" TV has a red light on all the time and in the manual, meyer64 confirms that if your _* TV has a standby light that is on when the TV is off, then you can use this "always on" light as a voltage source, but when using a source that is on when the TV is off, YOU MUST USE THE CONFIGURATION UTILITY AND CHECK "INVERT TV SENSE"*_. I personally didn't go this route yet and at the time of this writing, I am not sure what exactly he means by this. 










I attached the IR Blaster to the TV's remote sensor as a temporary placement until I get the controller working, then I will try to see if the IR Blaster can be placed an inch away or so so that you don't see it when I hang the TV.









I downloaded the Movie Poster configuration .exe file and I created a shortcut on my desktop to it:










I clicked on the link for the "firmware update" on the Movie Poster Controller website and it downloaded a .hex file and I tried updating the firmware but I must already have the latest firmware since buying the Movie Poster Controller in July 2015. This is what it looked like for the firmware update window, but the " Apply firmware update" button is grayed out.









I have tried different settings options and rebooted the PC, but I cannot get the Motion Controller to recognize my hand or my body when I move in front of the Motion Controller (when the TV is off of course). I tried licking on "Invert TV Sense" therefore enabling it and then disabling it and trying to get the Motion Controller to turn on the PC but to no avail yet.

Every second or so there is a message that pops up (not a window, just words that appear) at the bottom of the Motion Controller Configuration Utility that says "Accessing Data, please wait" so I know that the configuration utility is communicating with the Motion Controller.

I hope to not have to do the "hardwired" method of attaching the Motion Controller to the TV, but if I have to I will. I'm hoping Meyer64 can help me figure out what I am doing wrong. _*NOTE: THIS SCREEN SHOT BELOW IS NOT MY "CONSTANT" SETTINGS. THIS IS JUST ONE OF THE PERMUTATIONS OF SETTINGS I TRIED TO GET THE MOTION CONTROLLER TO WORK. IN THE BELOW EXAMPLE, I BELIEVE IT IS NOT CORRECT IN MY SITUATION TO HAVE THE "INVERT PC SENSE" TICKED.*_










Here is the model of my TV in case it matters whether this the USB input is always on or not.
I am aware that if you go the "USB TV route" your TV has to have a USB port which is _*ONLY POWERED ON WHEN THE DISPLAY IS ON.*_

http://storage.bestbuy.com/usweb/up...A16_NS-50D420NA16_NS-50D420MX16_Manual_EN.pdf









Does my USB input on the TV require more amperage and I therefore should increase the "TV Sense Threshold" meter in the configuration utility?

*Does the Motion Controller require POWER??? I just noticed on the Motion Controller manual on Meyer64's website where it states that the Motion Controller "can be powered by a PC USB port OR a USB Power Adapter that provides a minimum of 500ma (0.5 A)", but that does not apply to my situation does it? Is that only for other "signage" situations? Even if you are supposed to power the Motion Controller with a USB Cable to a PC or USB Power adapter, where do you connect either one to the Motion Controller?*

Some anomalies that are interesting to note that may help figure out what is wrong:

1. When I press on the "Learn Remote" button on the back of the Motion Controller. I've only seen it do the "on/off" flicker once, after it learned the Insignia remote, whenever I would click on the "Learn Remote" button on the back of the Motion Controller, I could never get that "on/off" flicker. Is that because the Motion Controller has already learned the Insignia Remote. *EDIT: I just tried this again by disconnecting the USB Sensor cable from the Motion Controller, then I pressed the "Learn remote" button and it did the flashing "on/off", and then I
place my Insignia remote near the Motion Controller and pressed the "Power" button and the red LED light blinked 3 times, so there is no issue with this function at all*

2. Whenever I point the Insignia remote at the Motion Controller and press the power button on the Insignia remote, a single red light flashes once on the Motion controller.

In any event, I can't get the Motion Controller to work. *What is the obvious stupid thing that I am missing or not doing right?*


----------



## dth122

*Cache management*

I just went through the process of adding motion posters. Obviously, I don't want that work to go to waste. This made me wonder about two things:

1. Are posters that were "manually" downloaded into the cache subject to being deleted in the future?

2. Are movies that I've added motion posters to subject to deletion from the cache (regardless of whether they had to be manually downloaded or not)?

I'm hoping that the answers to both of those questions is "no", but it's not clear and I don't want to risk losing them.

Also, what is the process for adding custom posters? I copied some poster files into the Custom directory, but I don't see them in the web interface. I'm sure there's another step that I'm missing, but all I see regarding custom posters in the documentation are 2 screen shots.
- Dave


----------



## CaptainKen

dth122 said:


> I just went through the process of adding motion posters. Obviously, I don't want that work to go to waste. This made me wonder about two things:
> 
> 1. Are posters that were "manually" downloaded into the cache subject to being deleted in the future?
> 
> 2. Are movies that I've added motion posters to subject to deletion from the cache (regardless of whether they had to be manually downloaded or not)?
> 
> I'm hoping that the answers to both of those questions is "no", but it's not clear and I don't want to risk losing them.
> 
> Also, what is the process for adding custom posters? I copied some poster files into the Custom directory, but I don't see them in the web interface. I'm sure there's another step that I'm missing, but all I see regarding custom posters in the documentation are 2 screen shots.
> - Dave


Items 1 and 2:
No they will not be deleted.

Item 3:
Have you consulted the Guide?
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit


----------



## CaptainKen

@meyers64, can we assume that you have been successful with getting the RPi to work with HTML5? If so, what is best browser?
@DexDeadly, I see that you are using Chrome on RPi, but its it Chrome or Chromium? How did you install it? Can you share any tips on this please?


----------



## dth122

CaptainKen said:


> Items 1 and 2:
> No they will not be deleted.


Thanks for confirming. 



CaptainKen said:


> Item 3:
> Have you consulted the Guide?
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit


Yes - that's the documentation I referenced in my original message. I see two screenshots from Custom Poster screens, but no instructions on how to get items listed there.
- Dave


----------



## AXLCMT

Oh man. I am definitely going to have to "hard wire" my TV to the Motion Controller because now I get this message popping up every time I turn on the TV manually. This pops up without
me doing anything and if I don't choose "Yes" or "No" it automatically chooses "Yes" for me and it then goes into "Browsing photos" as per the screen/photo below as well. Meyer64, I sent you an email with my phone number. Can you call me or can I call you so you can walk me through this over the phone? I don't need help with the hard wiring steps, but before I hard wire, I just want to make sure that I not missing something obvious for the USB Sensor Cable setup.


----------



## DexDeadly

CaptainKen said:


> @meyers64, can we assume that you have been successful with getting the RPi to work with HTML5? If so, what is best browser?
> @DexDeadly, I see that you are using Chrome on RPi, but its it Chrome or Chromium? How did you install it? Can you share any tips on this please?


Hey @CaptainKen so the plan was to run the Pi and have it boot chromium into kiosk mode. Yes I did not mean Chrome and meant Chromium lol. So far in my testing I am having a hell of a time getting Chromium to work well on my pi. It tries to load the page but the times keep just display 12:30. It is like Chromium iis ignoring the display="hidden" tag. However I'm still trying to also get Rasbpian to play nice. I was having trouble originally getting the posters to displaly in chromium but epiphany looked fine. However once I made a quick display settings change it started to load fine. Still the timers were displaying when they shouldn't. Again this maybe a chromium issue, I have not really dug to deep into it. I currently am trying to find the correct display setting for this old Hiteker TV that I am using.


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Hey @CaptainKen so the plan was to run the Pi and have it boot chromium into kiosk mode. Yes I did not mean Chrome and meant Chromium lol. So far in my testing I am having a hell of a time getting Chromium to work well on my pi. It tries to load the page but the times keep just display 12:30. It is like Chromium iis ignoring the display="hidden" tag. However I'm still trying to also get Rasbpian to play nice. I was having trouble originally getting the posters to displaly in chromium but epiphany looked fine. However once I made a quick display settings change it started to load fine. Still the timers were displaying when they shouldn't. Again this maybe a chromium issue, I have not really dug to deep into it. I currently am trying to find the correct display setting for this old Hiteker TV that I am using.


So far, I've had the best luck with Ubuntu MATE running chromium on the Pi3. It runs fine for the most part, except the trailers don't play. My limited research points to it having something to do with needing to install the h264/x264 codec, but I haven't figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> So far, I've had the best luck with Ubuntu MATE running chromium on the Pi3. It runs fine for the most part, except the trailers don't play. My limited research points to it having something to do with needing to install the h264/x264 codec, but I haven't figured out how to do that yet.


Hey @meyer64 . I'm running this right now testing my old Pi since that is not being used anymore. I started fresh last night with my wheezy image. I'm only using a 4GB card so I had to find the old version. It now loads up the poster fine. However the start time and end time are still showing with 12:30AM. The posters are also not auto refreshing. It seems whatever the poster is at the time is loaded just stays on the screen. Not sure why it doesn't refresh. Anyone possibly know why? Also it does seem that the display="hidden" tag doesn't not work correctly in chromium. I did some search and a lot of people say to use visibility = hidden in order to not show. Again issue with chromium. I'll continue to see if I can find out why the page doesn't refresh. Then again maybe it is the kiosk mode. I'll report back whatever else I find.


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Hey @*meyer64* . I'm running this right now testing my old Pi since that is not being used anymore. I started fresh last night with my wheezy image. I'm only using a 4GB card so I had to find the old version. It now loads up the poster fine. However the start time and end time are still showing with 12:30AM. The posters are also not auto refreshing. It seems whatever the poster is at the time is loaded just stays on the screen. Not sure why it doesn't refresh. Anyone possibly know why?


Sounds like the javascript on the page isn't running. The javascript hides the start / end times and also handles changing the posters / metadata flags and executing commands sent from the main program. What your getting is just the initial static page, that just shows whatever the current poster is.


----------



## AXLCMT

Just to give everyone an update and review that meyer64 emailed me back immediately after I emailed him with my problems and we both confirmed that I forgot to install the USB Power cable that is hardwired to the back of the MotionController into the PC! Therefore the PC was over and over again issuing that "Accessing Data" words at the bottom of the Configuration Utility over and over again trying to recognize the MotionController when it was nowhere to be found!

I will try it tonight and let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> Sounds like the javascript on the page isn't running. The javascript hides the start / end times and also handles changing the posters / metadata flags and executing commands sent from the main program. What your getting is just the initial static page, that just shows whatever the current poster is.


I also was thinking this. Chromium is set to allow java, however looks like there is no java installed in the raspbian image. Let me install java and then check, more then likely this is my issue.


----------



## DexDeadly

so I can't seem to get java working in chromium. The out of box browser has no issue . Not sure if anyone is able to help me out in pointing me in the right direction. Chromium just does not want to load the java or work. However I have been able to get epiphany to load the page and it reloads with no issues. I've also followed these steps https://github.com/elalemanyo/raspberry-pi-kiosk-screen#epiphany-browser to have the pi boot directly up and load the page into epiphany in kiosk mode but for some reason in epiphany there is a nice big LOADING element that doesn't go away and leaves scroll bars on the screen. This makes it not really usable since that doesn't hide and therefor you will always have scroll bars. The built in browser from raspberry pi in wheezy works just as well but I can't hide the scroll bar on the right

If anyone has any other ideas why chromium isn't loading correctly that would be great I can get any browser but chromium to run this for some reason.


----------



## DexDeadly

I finally have been able to get this working. I abandoned Chromium and went with Epiphany web browser. I actually found the built in version of it on Wheezy was the one that had the loading issue and once I followed the instructions found at that link again I was able to get it to work. I had to adjust the sleep timer to 45seconds just due to the B taking a little bit to load. It could probably be shorted to 30 seconds but I'm ok with 45. . The next plan is to make some fake movie posters using pictures of my wife and kid with made up movie titles to toss into the rotation.


----------



## Boomroom

Just found this thread and I must say that this is a great idea. I've built several backlit movie poster boxes (just did the latest one a couple of months ago) and had I known about this I just may have gone the "hi-tech" route. 
I have some questions, yes even after reading most of the 1800+ posts and looking at the website. 
I'm no so smart when it comes to computers and coding etc. I'm ok with hardware and building stuff but reading the posts with all of this computer lingo and trying to understand what is going on makes my brain bleed just a little. 
Maybe someone can point me in the right direction or offer advice.

Here is what I would like to do : 
Run one display, probably a TV, dedicated to being a digital movie poster (sound not required). This TV could be hardwired to an existing computer (Dell XPS running Vista that I use as my home computer) or wireless using an Android tablet (Samsung) or perhaps the Dell XPS. I think the remote sensor for on off would be good idea also. I have a wireless router. 
So my questions are : What is the best way to do this ? What type of cables need to be run or should it be wireless? Will my Dell XPS work for this ? 
I hope I've provided enough information for some answers, forgive my basic questions but this tech stuff is a bit beyond me sometimes. 
I appreciate any and all help on this.


----------



## DexDeadly

Alright so I have this thing running and it has been nice. I guess a couple other things I've noticed that I thought I'd toss in here.

TV Shows:
Works - TV Poster Shows, Now playing shows with start and end times and tv show name in both modes.
Doesn't work - Landscape poster image does not show. Get an missing image icon. TV Shows do not cache the posters. Folder is there but empty

Radio:
If an internet radio stream plays it seems to display the last playing movie / show image with now playing. Not sure if this is something that can even be changed or not. If it's able to recognize its an internet stream and either just display a default music image or just keep rotating movie not sure but something I noticed. 

I'm not sure how many other people might run into these issues but I wanted to bring it up. I'm also not sure about live tv and how that would work. Anyway that is all I have again loving the app. Next up is getting the frame itself built and everything mounted inside.


----------



## Pheelip

Hi, thanks so much for your effort on this app. It really is a great piece of software. Just a few questions here. I'm running the web view on android 4.1.1 tablet using the opera web browser, and the plugin via a kodi NUC pc. Does anyone know of a browser for android that can run in full screen mode, while still being able to support the animations between posters, and the runtime info? The browsers I've tried, firefox, chrome, android browser, opera, opera mini, and cherry browser, and even fullscreen browser all either don't support full screen, or in the case of fullscreen browser, do not update quickly enough/don't seem to support the animations. Opera works the best, but still doesnt support full screen/getting rid of the address bar completely. Any ideas? Also, some of the posters load for me and others don't. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, all are correctly tagged with .nfos, posters, banners etc, using ember media manager and correctly set in my library via kodi. The only thing I can think of is that some were custom done concert posters, that are not on themoviedb, but are stored locally with the movie files. Anyone who has any ideas would be greatly appreciated, again thanks for the software!


----------



## DexDeadly

Hey @Pheelip so I did some testing. If you use chrome on your phone. Then make sure you select REquest Desktop Site. Once you do that click the 3dots and go Add to home screen. Once you do that give this app a try https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiumiu.ca.statusbar.free&hl=en should hide your status bar and then load the icon chrome created and you should be 100% full screen of the app on the screen. Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## qualos

Final stages of my home cinema and bar. Fired up my LG 55" video wall screen with near zero bezel and love it.

Running a Intel NUC behind the screen. LG is mounted on a press and release wall bracket, expensive but great. 




Great software thank you.


----------



## Pheelip

Hey there, great recommendation there on the smart status bar app @DexDeadly. It does in fact work great for removing the status bar and displaying the webserver in fullscreen. The only bummer is I can't figure out how to automate android to load this type of chrome web app on bootup of the tablet. I have an autostart program installed on the tablet, but it does not recognize the web app/homepage link as an app that can be loaded on start up. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## davisnub

qualos said:


> Final stages of my home cinema and bar. Fired up my LG 55" video wall screen with near zero bezel and love it.
> 
> Running a Intel NUC behind the screen. LG is mounted on a press and release wall bracket, expensive but great. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbO1jXWs1d0
> 
> Great software thank you.


nice looking tv with that thin bezel

has anyone mounted their tv on a rotating mount? would love to be able to show certain things in landscape and portrait


----------



## dth122

I'm having a problem with motion posters. Any time a motion poster comes up it loops endlessly until I kill the program. I've seen it happen with 3 different motion posters. If I turn off motion poster support, everything runs normally. 

This is on v2.2.0.1.

Has anyone else seen this?
- Dave


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> I'm having a problem with motion posters. Any time a motion poster comes up it loops endlessly until I kill the program. I've seen it happen with 3 different motion posters. If I turn off motion poster support, everything runs normally.
> 
> This is on v2.2.0.1.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?
> - Dave


What format is the motionposter file?
Are you using a native display or webview?

Motionposters will loop until the poster timeout expires. For example, if a poster is normally shown for 30 seconds, and the motionposter is only 3 seconds, it would be normal for it to loop 10 times.


----------



## dth122

meyer64 said:


> What format is the motionposter file?
> Are you using a native display or webview?
> 
> Motionposters will loop until the poster timeout expires. For example, if a poster is normally shown for 30 seconds, and the motionposter is only 3 seconds, it would be normal for it to loop 10 times.


These are all MP4 files that I downloaded from your site. 

The problem is in the native display mode.

I understand the looping behavior. This is happening longer than that. These same posters were working with my prior install (a 2.0.X version if I remember correctly). It's just with the latest version that this started happening.

EDIT: I tried to temporarily work around the issue by turning off motion posters in the Settings -> Display menu, but it's still showing them anyway. It seems that this setting isn't working, at least on my system. Or maybe that's a bug related to the looping problem.
- Dave


----------



## DexDeadly

Pheelip said:


> Hey there, great recommendation there on the smart status bar app @DexDeadly. It does in fact work great for removing the status bar and displaying the webserver in fullscreen. The only bummer is I can't figure out how to automate android to load this type of chrome web app on bootup of the tablet. I have an autostart program installed on the tablet, but it does not recognize the web app/homepage link as an app that can be loaded on start up. Any ideas anyone?


I'm not sure of an app for auto loading @Pheelip if you find one that works well I'd be curious. Something for another project I'm playing around with.



qualos said:


> Final stages of my home cinema and bar. Fired up my LG 55" video wall screen with near zero bezel and love it.
> 
> Running a Intel NUC behind the screen. LG is mounted on a press and release wall bracket, expensive but great. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbO1jXWs1d0
> 
> Great software thank you.


This pictures confuses me lol. This looks really cool but it looks fake. Do you have this recessed into the wall? The TV is a gorgeous display thats for sure but I dont know ifits the lighting throwing it off but i'm really curious on how you did the mounting.


----------



## BrianBuda

davisnub said:


> nice looking tv with that thin bezel
> 
> has anyone mounted their tv on a rotating mount? would love to be able to show certain things in landscape and portrait


I have a rotating mount. I have one TV as portrait and the other is landscape. The landscape plays the trailers while the portrait displays the poster.


----------



## davisnub

BrianBuda said:


> I have a rotating mount. I have one TV as portrait and the other is landscape. The landscape plays the trailers while the portrait displays the poster.


which rotating mount did you use? is it the one from amazon? 


also, has anyone used this on a 4k display? any significant difference vs 1080?


----------



## BrianBuda

davisnub said:


> which rotating mount did you use? is it the one from amazon?
> 
> 
> also, has anyone used this on a 4k display? any significant difference vs 1080?


the mount I'm using is by Displays2go WBLP1246F I can't post the URL but I did order from Amazon

I have a 4k display, haven't played around with posters higher than 1500x1000 yet. The trailers are only 1080p


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> has anyone used this on a 4k display? any significant difference vs 1080?


I'm in the process of refreshing my MoviePoster setup. I purchased a Sceptre U435Cv-U 43" 4k screen for a mere $230. This display does have some issues, namely some default image processing that causes some artifacts, but that can be reduced by changing some settings. For this purpose I think it looks fantastic. I compared the 4k Sceptre to a similar sized 1080 Samsung LCD. The image of the 4k display is noticeably smoother and details are finer. This is especially apparent when you are close to the screen. On the 1080 screen I could see separation of the pixels if I walked within a couple feet of the screen. The 4k is razor sharp at any distance. I especially notice this in text and the media flags (studio images, rating, etc). Some posters have fine details where the 4k resolution is an advantage also. The difference is not as apparent if you're more tan a few feet away, but at least on the two sets I was comparing the 4k seemed to have better color and just 'popped' more.

But, running a 4k display does come at a price. First, to take full advantage of the added resolution, you'll want to use higher resolution posters and trailers, which take up more storage space and use more processing power to display. The image transition animations aren't as smooth running at 4k as they are at 1080, unless you have a pretty powerful computer and some low end PCs might not be able to output 4k at all. I did my initial testing on a 4th gen Core i5 using the integrated graphics. For my permanent installation, I opted to go with a 6th gen i5 since it has better graphics processing and the transitions are smoother. In any case, don't expect good results running 4k on a low end PC.

MoviePoster does have options to prefer automatic downloading of higher resolution posters from themoviedb.org, but few are over 3000x2000. As of 2.2.0.1 MoviePoster also has support for scaling the posters internally at 4k using a more advanced algorithm. Normally, the software would render the image at its native resolution and then just stretch it to fill the screen. Rendering them at 4k could improve image quality depending on the source image, but again, it takes more processing power. Rendering the posters at 4k uses about twice the RAM as the simple scaling.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> I'm in the process of refreshing my MoviePoster setup. I purchased a Sceptre U435Cv-U 43" 4k screen for a mere $230. This display does have some issues, namely some default image processing that causes some artifacts, but that can be reduced by changing some settings. For this purpose I think it looks fantastic. I compared the 4k Sceptre to a similar sized 1080 Samsung LCD. The image of the 4k display is noticeably smoother and details are finer. This is especially apparent when you are close to the screen. On the 1080 screen I could see separation of the pixels if I walked within a couple feet of the screen. The 4k is razor sharp at any distance. I especially notice this in text and the media flags (studio images, rating, etc). Some posters have fine details where the 4k resolution is an advantage also. The difference is not as apparent if you're more tan a few feet away, but at least on the two sets I was comparing the 4k seemed to have better color and just 'popped' more.
> 
> But, running a 4k display does come at a price. First, to take full advantage of the added resolution, you'll want to use higher resolution posters and trailers, which take up more storage space and use more processing power to display. The image transition animations aren't as smooth running at 4k as they are at 1080, unless you have a pretty powerful computer and some low end PCs might not be able to output 4k at all. I did my initial testing on a 4th gen Core i5 using the integrated graphics. For my permanent installation, I opted to go with a 6th gen i5 since it has better graphics processing and the transitions are smoother. In any case, don't expect good results running 4k on a low end PC.
> 
> MoviePoster does have options to prefer automatic downloading of higher resolution posters from themoviedb.org, but few are over 3000x2000. As of 2.2.0.1 MoviePoster also has support for scaling the posters internally at 4k using a more advanced algorithm. Normally, the software would render the image at its native resolution and then just stretch it to fill the screen. Rendering them at 4k could improve image quality depending on the source image, but again, it takes more processing power. Rendering the posters at 4k uses about twice the RAM as the simple scaling.


what pre-built system like a nuc would you recommend for a 4k set-up? i noticed that you stated the kangaroo was an acceptable option for 1080.

brianbuda,

any issues with your mount at all? does it stay level along the horizontal or vertical plane when you rotate?

thank you both!


----------



## BrianBuda

davisnub said:


> what pre-built system like a nuc would you recommend for a 4k set-up? i noticed that you stated the kangaroo was an acceptable option for 1080.
> 
> brianbuda,
> 
> any issues with your mount at all? does it stay level along the horizontal or vertical plane when you rotate?
> 
> thank you both!


I've had no problems with the mounts. There's a little notch so it "clicks" into place for portrait and landscape. 
@meyer64 that's the exact TV I just purchased as well. I agree, for the movieposters, it's a perfect size and quality. Is there a setting/option to download 4k trailers (if they're available)?


----------



## snowboardheathen

*Multiple Digital Movie Poster*

I started out today looking at poster cases for my existing posters.. found some digital signage and then on to movieposter app. Great work! After reading (many) of the posts, I wanted to reach out if anyone had figured out a good semi turn key solution. I'd like to purchase a poster case and mount everything I need inside. 

I had thought about going the route of Samsung screen sharing but that runs into trouble (beyond the obvious expense) when you have multiple screens you want individual control. Hard wiring all of them to a central computer is another option but since we're going hitech I don't like the idea of running hdmi or other cables for semi static images if I don't have to. I don't want to limit to a single room, nor limit by the number of video outputs on my media player. I would also prefer to leave the media server to do its thing for the main projector and not spare any cycles to control the posters. It should possible to pull the images from my NAS or media server wirelessly via wifi or bluetooth. So this leads me back to the pi or similar.

My optimal configuration would involve:

- Picture case that fits display and controller
- LCD/LED monitor or smarttv 2k+
- bluetooth or wifi controller mounted in case with display (raspPi or possibly tablet) - controller should run some type of client that can be controlled by a central server application like MoviePoster.
- control software for each screen via computer/app/remote
- each case would require only a single power outlet (screen/pi would be connected internally on outlet w/surge protection and run from single plug)
- integration with my existing media center (Kodi / standalone) to display now playing and if possible 'similar' movies in the genre of any movies that are being previewed or selected.

CASE [1:N]


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> I'm in the process of refreshing my MoviePoster setup. I purchased a Sceptre U435Cv-U 43" 4k screen for a mere $230. This display does have some issues, namely some default image processing that *causes some artifacts*, but that can be reduced by changing some settings. For this purpose I think it looks fantastic. I compared the 4k Sceptre to a similar sized 1080 Samsung LCD. The image of the 4k display is noticeably smoother and details are finer. This is especially apparent when you are close to the screen. On the 1080 screen I could see separation of the pixels if I walked within a couple feet of the screen. The 4k is razor sharp at any distance. I especially notice this in text and the media flags (studio images, rating, etc). Some posters have fine details where the 4k resolution is an advantage also. The difference is not as apparent if you're more tan a few feet away, but at least on the two sets I was comparing the 4k seemed to have better color and just 'popped' more.
> 
> But, running a 4k display does come at a price. First, to take full advantage of the added resolution, you'll want to use higher resolution posters and trailers, which take up more storage space and use more processing power to display. The image transition animations aren't as smooth running at 4k as they are at 1080, unless you have a pretty powerful computer and some low end PCs might not be able to output 4k at all. I did my initial testing on a 4th gen Core i5 using the integrated graphics. For my permanent installation, I opted to go with a 6th gen i5 since it has better graphics processing and the transitions are smoother. In any case, don't expect good results running 4k on a low end PC.
> 
> MoviePoster does have options to prefer automatic downloading of higher resolution posters from themoviedb.org, but few are over 3000x2000. As of 2.2.0.1 MoviePoster also has support for scaling the posters internally at 4k using a more advanced algorithm. Normally, the software would render the image at its native resolution and then just stretch it to fill the screen. Rendering them at 4k could improve image quality depending on the source image, but again, it takes more processing power. Rendering the posters at 4k uses about twice the RAM as the simple scaling.


what kind of artifacts do you speak of? Seeing as that you and brian have had success, I may purchase one of those units. I was debating on getting a vizio before...


----------



## BrianBuda

@davisnub I got your PM but I can't reply since my post count isn't higher than 15 yet  if you PM me your email address, I'll reply


----------



## DexDeadly

@snowboardheathen - so what I am currently doing is using the latest version of Movie Poster App. It has a built in WebServer now. Whats great with this is, I took an old 17" screen and my old raspberry pi and have it running and booting directly into the webpage. However if you are talking multiple poster displays and you want them all to have there own control then you probably be better with a computer-on-a-stick setup and have each display running its own instance of Movie Poster app. With that you would then just be able to navigate to the IP address of the display and control it. If you want it to do the Now Playing all you would do is point it to your Kodi instance. I have a video demonstrating how I have mine working with Kodi I am not sure if this is allowed but here it is 



 . As far as custom posters you can definately add them in the software there is a custom posters section in the definitive guide I would suggest reading. I'm personally using the webserver which means every display shows the same poster, however I know meyer64 has talked about future versions where the displays will have there own posters. 

Not sure if all of this helps you but I hope it gives some direction  I currently run the app on a virtual machine and have my pi just load the webpage over my wifi and it works flawlessly.


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> what kind of artifacts do you speak of? Seeing as that you and brian have had success, I may purchase one of those units. I was debating on getting a vizio before...


If you search on YouTube there are some video reviews of using that TV as a PC monitor. It has some overly aggressive processing that tries to make images look sharper, but actually makes some images look more grainy. There are settings that can be changed in the service menu to eliminate the processing, but unfortunately, they reset any time you turn the TV off. I have been able to minimize the grainy look by turning the sharpness setting all the way down. That change does persist when powering off the TV and to me looks better than the processed image.


----------



## meyer64

BrianBuda said:


> @*meyer64* that's the exact TV I just purchased as well. I agree, for the movieposters, it's a perfect size and quality. Is there a setting/option to download 4k trailers (if they're available)?


No, and I haven't tested manually adding one either, but I think it should work if your PC can handle it. I'm not sure there's much point in it if your using the portrait layout though. Your 4k tv has 2160 pixles of width to work with in portrait mode, a 1080p trailer is 1920 pixels wide, so there wouldn't be a significant improvement in a 4k resolution trailers anyway.


----------



## AXLCMT

Finally installed my Movie Poster TV (50" LED 1080p Insignia) last night.

The first Movie Poster and Trailer that Movie Poster decided to show was "Aloha" as you can see.
You are witnessing the first Poster and Trailer that Movie Poster played right after installation.

"Aloha" was followed by "Captain America: The Winters Soldier" which I have not seen yet by the way.

I still have to sand down the wood putty hole filling areas that I used to cover the nails and then I need to paint the frame.

It looks absolutely clean because of how I made the screen to be "flush" with the molding around it. 

I am still working with Meyer64 regarding the Movie Poster Motion Controller to figure out my USB Sense setup, but nonetheless, I
love just having the Movie Poster App up and running, regardless of whether the Motion Controller is not working yet.
Heck, even if we can't get the Motion Controller to work for me, I am happy enough with the Movie Poster App and my Movie Poster TV
as it is. 










































Below is the IR Blaster that the Motion Controller comes with. I taped it right next to the TV's sensor.
*Meyer64, is the location of this IR Blaster close enough to my TV's remote sensor?*










I covered this annoying/jarring light with a piece of electrical tape:























































































Then I caulked the outside edge of the molding. I'll be painting it tonight.


----------



## dth122

To follow up my message a few up regarding motion posters repeating... it appears that's not exactly what's happening. It must have been coincidental with the time I added motion posters. I now have motion posters turned off (and they're not playing) and I'm still getting stuck posters. Three or four will play through in rotation, then it gets stuck on the last poster and stays that way until I quit MP and re-start. The fact that I can quit MP indicates that it's not locked up, it's just not rotating the posters for some reason.

Also, my MP machine updated to Win10 (despite my requests not to) and now I'm having a problem that when MP loads the top of the window is about 20% down the screen, rather than on top and filling the whole screen. I can set it to maximize and it works, but next time I run MP it starts lower on the screen again.

I'm at a loss as to how I should troubleshoot these problems. Any ideas?
- Dave


----------



## davisnub

dumb question. I know there's a readme or a setup guide for this but I can't find it anymore. Could someone link me?


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> dumb question. I know there's a readme or a setup guide for this but I can't find it anymore. Could someone link me?


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> To follow up my message a few up regarding motion posters repeating... it appears that's not exactly what's happening. It must have been coincidental with the time I added motion posters. I now have motion posters turned off (and they're not playing) and I'm still getting stuck posters. Three or four will play through in rotation, then it gets stuck on the last poster and stays that way until I quit MP and re-start. The fact that I can quit MP indicates that it's not locked up, it's just not rotating the posters for some reason.
> 
> Also, my MP machine updated to Win10 (despite my requests not to) and now I'm having a problem that when MP loads the top of the window is about 20% down the screen, rather than on top and filling the whole screen. I can set it to maximize and it works, but next time I run MP it starts lower on the screen again.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to how I should troubleshoot these problems. Any ideas?
> - Dave


 Can you send me a log? i'll be happy to take a look and see whats going on.


----------



## CaptainKen

DexDeadly said:


> so I can't seem to get java working in chromium. The out of box browser has no issue . Not sure if anyone is able to help me out in pointing me in the right direction. Chromium just does not want to load the java or work. However I have been able to get epiphany to load the page and it reloads with no issues. I've also followed these steps https://github.com/elalemanyo/raspberry-pi-kiosk-screen#epiphany-browser to have the pi boot directly up and load the page into epiphany in kiosk mode but for some reason in epiphany there is a nice big LOADING element that doesn't go away and leaves scroll bars on the screen. This makes it not really usable since that doesn't hide and therefor you will always have scroll bars. The built in browser from raspberry pi in wheezy works just as well but I can't hide the scroll bar on the right
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas why chromium isn't loading correctly that would be great I can get any browser but chromium to run this for some reason.


Does the Kiosk mode take care of the required desktop rotation? If not, how did you do it?

Were you able to get rid of the scroll bars?


----------



## davisnub

just wondering, how is the performance of the tv speakers when turned vertically for poster mode. is it really odd when watching trailers?


----------



## AXLCMT

Any idea why all I get is this result (see image below) when logging into the Movie Poster PC from a different PC? When going into *http://127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html *LOCALLY (ie when going to that website from the Movie Poster PC itself) I can get the full Web Remote functions and screen. This is the first time I am trying to log into the Web remote via a different PC on the network. I can tell you that both PCs see each other on the Network and they can ping each other with no problems at all and both PCs are able to share files with each other with Windows File sharing.

What am I doing wrong?

EDIT: I had my remote program "Teamviewer" running and I was connected from my PC to the Movie Poster PC using "Teamviewer" at the same time which was causing the issue. Now it is working.

Also, I'm connected to the Web Remote via my iPhone for the first time tonight as well!

This program is bad ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Any idea why all I get is this result (see image below) when logging into the Movie Poster PC from a different PC? When going into *http://127.0.0.1:8082/remote.html *LOCALLY (ie when going to that website from the Movie Poster PC itself) I can get the full Web Remote functions and screen. This is the first time I am trying to log into the Web remote via a different PC on the network. I can tell you that both PCs see each other on the Network and they can ping each other with no problems at all and both PCs are able to share files with each other with Windows File sharing.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


try using chrome instead of internet explorer. IE has some issues.


----------



## DexDeadly

CaptainKen said:


> Does the Kiosk mode take care of the required desktop rotation? If not, how did you do it?
> 
> Were you able to get rid of the scroll bars?


Hey @CaptainKen what I did was within wheezy I edited the boot/config.txt file and added display_rotation=3 within it. 3 does 270 degrees, you could do 1 if you want just depends I guess on which way you want to hang the tv. Kiosk mode is supposed to remove the toolbars and menus and all that. However it doesn't put it full screen. Thats where the xte line comes into play. I had to keep toying with the number in the () at the end of the URL. I think for my display resolution that this really old hiteker tv has I had to do 699, there was a very small gray line that was appearing but I was able to get rid of it by adjusting the overscan found in the same boot/config.txt file. Once I got that though its been smooth sailing. Plays very well, though I don't like the TV and 720p resolution TV is just not cool, I'm gonna see if I can find something at a local pawn shop that I can get for cheap that will work well.


----------



## DexDeadly

So I must of spoke to soon because now the software seems to be giving me this when I try and access the page. 

500 - Cannot access a disposed object. Object name: 'System.Net.Sockets.Socket'.

Hitting F5 a couple times will bring it up sometimes but this seems to of started to occur the past couple days as well.


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> So I must of spoke to soon because now the software seems to be giving me this when I try and access the page.
> 
> 500 - Cannot access a disposed object. Object name: 'System.Net.Sockets.Socket'.
> 
> Hitting F5 a couple times will bring it up sometimes but this seems to of started to occur the past couple days as well.


Interesting..... Does this only happen when initially loading the webview page or after it has been running for some amount of time?


----------



## CaptainKen

DexDeadly said:


> Hey @*CaptainKen* what I did was within wheezy I edited the boot/config.txt file and added display_rotation=3 within it. 3 does 270 degrees, you could do 1 if you want just depends I guess on which way you want to hang the tv. Kiosk mode is supposed to remove the toolbars and menus and all that. However it doesn't put it full screen. Thats where the xte line comes into play. I had to keep toying with the number in the () at the end of the URL. I think for my display resolution that this really old hiteker tv has I had to do 699, there was a very small gray line that was appearing but I was able to get rid of it by adjusting the overscan found in the same boot/config.txt file. Once I got that though its been smooth sailing. Plays very well, though I don't like the TV and 720p resolution TV is just not cool, I'm gonna see if I can find something at a local pawn shop that I can get for cheap that will work well.


Thanks for the feedback @DexDeadly..

Although I have multiple RPi's in use, I haven't dabbled with the RPi in a long time, and therefore very rusty on my knowledge. Curious why you choose the old Debian Wheezy (2012) rather then the much newer Jessie 8 (2015) OS?

Also from what I've just read the Epiphany replacement "Web Browser" included in Jessie is a more HTML5-capable web browser with performance improvements such as accelerated image and HTML5 video decoding.
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/web-browser-beta/


----------



## DexDeadly

CaptainKen said:


> Thanks for the feedback @DexDeadly..
> 
> Although I have multiple RPi's in use, I haven't dabbled with the RPi in a long time, and therefore very rusty on my knowledge. Curious why you choose the old Debian Wheezy (2012) rather then the much newer Jessie 8 (2015) OS?
> 
> Also from what I've just read the Epiphany replacement "Web Browser" included in Jessie is a more HTML5-capable web browser with performance improvements such as accelerated image and HTML5 video decoding.
> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/web-browser-beta/


I have an original model B. I also only had a 4GB SD card for it and the latest version is larger then that so it wouldn't work. The image is larger. Now just because I wanted to get it up and running as quick as possible I didn't think to try seeing if I could get it to fit on a 4GB card. *Quick google search showed me I can facepalm* So now I actually might give one of these steps a try to get Jessie onto the card. I'll probably give this a try tonight and can report back and let you know but that would be why.


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> Interesting..... Does this only happen when initially loading the webview page or after it has been running for some amount of time?



Hey Brent,

I really couldn't tell you when or how it started cause I haven't really looked at it in the past few days. I was working on some other stuff, I rebooted my machine and resaved the settings after making a change and so far it seems ok. Though I noticed after 544 posters it isn't adding anymore. I have 552 in my library. Not sure what ones are missing. Anyway I'll let you know if I spot what might trigger it.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> So far, I've had the best luck with Ubuntu MATE running chromium on the Pi3. It runs fine for the most part, except the trailers don't play. My limited research points to it having something to do with needing to install the h264/x264 codec, but I haven't figured out how to do that yet.


Shall I assume that you also came across this thread with multiple options such as Chromium, kweb or WebConverger running on Debian Jessie and tried them?
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=136979

What about using the VLC plugin?


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Shall I assume that you also came across this thread with multiple options such as Chromium, kweb or WebConverger running on Debian Jessie and tried them?
> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=136979
> 
> What about using the VLC plugin?


i need to go back and try kweb again. the package was broken on Jessie last time i tried it.


----------



## DexDeadly

When I was looking around I kept getting told kweb as well. I just formatted my card last night and placed on Jessie Lite. I installed the LXDE interface but it wasn't booting directly into the desktop. Not sure if I missed something which is very possible since I didn't start working on it until about 3AM . Lite just gives you the OS with no goodies or bloat. So once I get a desktop booting then I"ll give it a try. I did start to notice issues with motion posters on Raspbian Wheezy, this could be due to the HTML5 not being as compatible I don't know. I just noticed when I would look sometimes after a bit the animated poster would be locked up yet if I refreshed it was ok.


----------



## CaptainKen

DexDeadly said:


> When I was looking around I kept getting told kweb as well. I just formatted my card last night and placed on Jessie Lite. I installed the LXDE interface but it wasn't booting directly into the desktop. Not sure if I missed something which is very possible since I didn't start working on it until about 3AM . Lite just gives you the OS with no goodies or bloat. So once I get a desktop booting then I"ll give it a try. I did start to notice issues with motion posters on Raspbian Wheezy, this could be due to the HTML5 not being as compatible I don't know. I just noticed when I would look sometimes after a bit the animated poster would be locked up yet if I refreshed it was ok.


"sudo raspi-config" will bring up the RPi configuration manager and I'm pretty sure there's an option in there to boot to desktop. The full Rasbian Jessee download boots to desktop by default.

I just got my Rpi back up after a frustrating night last night. I was modifying the /etc/network/interfaces to put a static IP address in and then I couldn't get it to see any network even if I went back to the original file. So tonight I re-imaged it, reconfigured and now I'm backing up the image.


----------



## COZisBack

AXLCMT said:


>


Wow that's nice. Looks beautiful.


----------



## DexDeadly

CaptainKen said:


> "sudo raspi-config" will bring up the RPi configuration manager and I'm pretty sure there's an option in there to boot to desktop. The full Rasbian Jessee download boots to desktop by default.
> 
> I just got my Rpi back up after a frustrating night last night. I was modifying the /etc/network/interfaces to put a static IP address in and then I couldn't get it to see any network even if I went back to the original file. So tonight I re-imaged it, reconfigured and now I'm backing up the image.


 @CaptainKen I was having an issue trying to assign a static IP as well. I wasn't sure if I was missing something or not. Thanks for that information. I did randomly find it going through all of the settings last night. I didn't have much of a chance to do anything though. I had a few things going on. Thankfully tonight is friday so me and a 6 pack will be sitting in front of the PC playing around with a couple different projects including this.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> So far, I've had the best luck with Ubuntu MATE running chromium on the Pi3. It runs fine for the most part, except the trailers don't play. My limited research points to it having something to do with needing to install the h264/x264 codec, but I haven't figured out how to do that yet.


I got trailers working on Pi 3b, with Chromium but with a little hickup every few seconds. No luck getting Chromium to autoload or kiosk mode as instructed here.
https://www.danpurdy.co.uk/web-development/raspberry-pi-kiosk-screen-tutorial/

BTW, from the server when you right click and choose Close how do you get the posters back on screen? There is no option in systray when right clicking on the app. And if I run MoviePoster.exe again then I get two sessions running.

Update: I should have mentioned that I'm using:
Debian (Raspbian) Jessie 8 2016-03-18 build (Not NOOBS or Lite version)

Also the hickups could be WiFi related I guess as I haven't tried it with wired connection yet.


----------



## Barrettmr

Just getting this setup and tested and all seems to be working well. Just a quick question, is there a toggle to turn off the progress bar for the Now Showing screen. I'm using this just as a movie poster and really like the Now Showing with the start/end time but the progress bar is a little lame for my use so want to turn it off?


Thanks and great software!


----------



## meyer64

Barrettmr said:


> Just getting this setup and tested and all seems to be working well. Just a quick question, is there a toggle to turn off the progress bar for the Now Showing screen. I'm using this just as a movie poster and really like the Now Showing with the start/end time but the progress bar is a little lame for my use so want to turn it off?
> 
> 
> Thanks and great software!


Not currently, but I'll keep it in mind for a future version.


----------



## videobear

*Dedicated computer for MP?*

I am planning to use a tiny dedicated computer for my Movie Poster, mostly because I don't want to run a long HDMI cable from my HTPC, when Ethernet cable is so cheap. I know some of you are using the Intel compute stick, but I would prefer to find one that has an Ethernet port instead of using wifi.

I'm looking for something using Windows, too. I know you guys are experimenting with Raspberry Pi, but I'm not that adventurous.

What I want is something cheap, low power, small enough to fit inside a movie poster frame box along with the screen removed from a 27" computer monitor (small home theater, small poster!), and something that has an Ethernet port on it, especially since I've already gone to the trouble of running a cable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Barrettmr

videobear said:


> I am planning to use a tiny dedicated computer for my Movie Poster, mostly because I don't want to run a long HDMI cable from my HTPC, when Ethernet cable is so cheap. I know some of you are using the Intel compute stick, but I would prefer to find one that has an Ethernet port instead of using wifi.
> 
> I'm looking for something using Windows, too. I know you guys are experimenting with Raspberry Pi, but I'm not that adventurous.
> 
> What I want is something cheap, low power, small enough to fit inside a movie poster frame box along with the screen removed from a 27" computer monitor (small home theater, small poster!), and something that has an Ethernet port on it, especially since I've already gone to the trouble of running a cable.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm also looking to use the Intel Compute Stick and I have a V1 to try on, but I may also try it on the new 2nd release versions just coming out. If you want a NIC port you could just add a USB>NIC dongle on the Compute Stick, the new ones have more than one USB port which mean you don't need a hub.


----------



## Barrettmr

meyer64 said:


> Not currently, but I'll keep it in mind for a future version.


Thanks - If you could look at it as an optional feature in future it would be nice - anyone just walking by the poster wouldn't know why there is a line going part way across the screen which looks odd - it moves to slow to watch


----------



## videobear

I decided to go with this instead of the Intel stick, after reading a number of very negative reviews on the Intel product.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883218055 

We shall see how it goes!


----------



## meyer64

So, 
I know several of you are working with RaspberryPi's and are trying to solve all the quirks they have. I just wanted to mention that I set up an Asus Chromebit (about $85) to work perfectly as a WebView display in about 15 minutes. I have it configured to connect to my wireless network and it boots directly to a full screen browser session in just a few seconds. Trailers and the crossfade transitions work great out of the box, no fiddling necessary. I plan on writing up some documentation to add to the Definitive Guide tomorrow. I know its abit more expensive than a PI, but its quick and easy. I would definitely recommend giving a Chromebit consideration if you want to use WebView.


----------



## DexDeadly

Well now that sure does look like an interesting option. If you actually compare it to a kit that you would buy with the card, case, power supply and what not. You're only about 10 bucks off so it definitely looks like a lot simpler of an option. Me and @CaptainKen have been having random issues here and there getting them running so for this to come up that is a lot easier of an option is great.


----------



## Draden1

Anyone else seen this on version 2.2.0.1? I'm running custom lists and the first 2 posters it plays are from that custom list and then it goes into the rest of my cache.

Not sure why it doesn't stay in the selected custom list? I've tried it with numerous custom lists and it's the same thing each time, first 2 posters play and then it goes to the big cache.

I'm assuming it's a setting somewhere but I've gone through the settings on both the webremote and pop up box (selecting custom list on both) and no luck.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> Anyone else seen this on version 2.2.0.1? I'm running custom lists and the first 2 posters it plays are from that custom list and then it goes into the rest of my cache.
> 
> Not sure why it doesn't stay in the selected custom list? I've tried it with numerous custom lists and it's the same thing each time, first 2 posters play and then it goes to the big cache.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a setting somewhere but I've gone through the settings on both the webremote and pop up box (selecting custom list on both) and no luck.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!


2.2.0.1 can use multiple sources including themoviedb.org, redboxnewreleases.com,couchpotato, Kodi library, as well as custom lists and the cache. You are able to use any combination of these sources. The behavior of the custom list toggle switch has changed slightly from previous versions. It now toggles whether custom lists should be included as a source, along with any others that are enabled. Previous versions didn't have as many source options so the toggle would indicate if the program should exclusively use your custom list. 

So, if you only want to see the posters in your custom lists, you need to go to the source options and turn off all other sources.


----------



## Draden1

meyer64 said:


> So, if you only want to see the posters in your custom lists, you need to go to the source options and turn off all other sources.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## meyer64

I made up a video this morning showing the steps needed to set up a ChromeOS device for a WebView display. The entire process took less that 8 minutes and it works great on the $85 Asus Chromebit. 

https://youtu.be/AjTacT0BHRk


----------



## asoofi1

meyer64 said:


> So,
> I know several of you are working with RaspberryPi's and are trying to solve all the quirks they have. I just wanted to mention that I set up an Asus Chromebit (about $85) to work perfectly as a WebView display in about 15 minutes. I have it configured to connect to my wireless network and it boots directly to a full screen browser session in just a few seconds. Trailers and the crossfade transitions work great out of the box, no fiddling necessary. I plan on writing up some documentation to add to the Definitive Guide tomorrow. I know its abit more expensive than a PI, but its quick and easy. I would definitely recommend giving a Chromebit consideration if you want to use WebView.


Sounds like this will save some time and reduce the learning curve...i was just about to order a rasberrypi and begin tinkering for the first time with one. So if the app is installed on the Chromebit and attached to 1 display, can multiple displays still be supported...mirroring directly to the 2nd display...with a chromecast or another method?


----------



## meyer64

asoofi1 said:


> Sounds like this will save some time and reduce the learning curve...i was just about to order a rasberrypi and begin tinkering for the first time with one. So if the app is installed on the Chromebit and attached to 1 display, can multiple displays still be supported...mirroring directly to the 2nd display...with a chromecast or another method?


Sure, MoviePoster will support any number of displays. I've tested it with up to 10 WebView displays as well as a couple locally connected native displays. Currently, each display will show the poster for the same movie, but you can have a combination of portrait and landscape displays and set trailers to only play on the displays you select.


----------



## asoofi1

meyer64 said:


> Sure, MoviePoster will support any number of displays. I've tested it with up to 10 WebView displays as well as a couple locally connected native displays. Currently, each display will show the poster for the same movie, but you can have a combination of portrait and landscape displays and set trailers to only play on the displays you select.


I just watched you're YouTube instructions. I got confused where the movieposterapp is installed...I thought it could be installed on the Chromebit itself and then thought maybe it could support more displays from there...then I saw you entered a local IP address. So is my understanding correct...I still need a pc running the app? Or can it run independently on the Chromebit or a pc stick?

Also, is it possible to add a Chromecast option to the movieposterapp if you are running from a standalone pc?...I'm sure you've considered it, but just trying to understand if Google makes it easy for developers to add casting to their apps. Apologies if it's already been asked.


----------



## meyer64

asoofi1 said:


> I just watched you're YouTube instructions. I got confused where the movieposterapp is installed...I thought it could be installed on the Chromebit itself and then thought maybe it could support more displays from there...then I saw you entered a local IP address. So is my understanding correct...I still need a pc running the app? Or can it run independently on the Chromebit or a pc stick?
> 
> Also, is it possible to add a Chromecast option to the movieposterapp if you are running from a standalone pc?...I'm sure you've considered it, but just trying to understand if Google makes it easy for developers to add casting to their apps.


Correct, you still need to have MoviePoster running on a Windows PC somewhere on your network. The ChromeBit just acts as the display interface. The MoviePoster PC doesn't necessarily need to be showing posters though. You could just change the configuration to not have any native displays and let it run in the background acting as a server for WebView displays. 
I have experimented with a ChromeCast and ultimately abandoned the idea. Its possible, but not nearly as quick and easy as the ChromeBit approach. I also found that, at least the first gen Chromecast, limits the output of the app UI to 720p.


----------



## davisnub

dane, what would you consider the minimum out of the box approach for a 4k display?


----------



## jessese

I might have missed the instruction in the manual. 

How do you trigger the trailer to play in the WebView interface. I'm currently using it with Google Chrome on a Windows Computer it is set to rotate the poster / display 90 degrees as I'm just testing on my Main system and I didn't want to rotate the actual display settings for the computer. I did have auto play turned on but I don't get anything. 

Thanks in Advance,

Steve


----------



## meyer64

jessese said:


> I might have missed the instruction in the manual.
> 
> How do you trigger the trailer to play in the WebView interface. I'm currently using it with Google Chrome on a Windows Computer it is set to rotate the poster / display 90 degrees as I'm just testing on my Main system and I didn't want to rotate the actual display settings for the computer. I did have auto play turned on but I don't get anything.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Steve


To manually trigger a trailer, just use the webremote. The Show Trailer button will trigger trailers to play on all displays that have trailers enabled in their display settings.


----------



## jessese

meyer64 said:


> To manually trigger a trailer, just use the webremote. The Show Trailer button will trigger trailers to play on all displays that have trailers enabled in their display settings.



Thanks for the Info it worked like a champ.


----------



## davisnub

is it a feature currently for the app to be able to scan a folder via locally or network location and be able to download the movie poster associated with a ripped movie?


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> is it a feature currently for the app to be able to scan a folder via locally or network location and be able to download the movie poster associated with a ripped movie?


It can't scan a folder, no. But if you use Kodi, and have your movies added to the Kodi library, MoviePoster can use your Kodi library as a source for posters.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> It can't scan a folder, no. But if you use Kodi, and have your movies added to the Kodi library, MoviePoster can use your Kodi library as a source for posters.


ah i see. I'm a person that puts my rips in different folders according to parental ratings. so is there a way that I can show only certain movie posters at a certain rating or below or will it just display whatever kodi has overall?


----------



## Colton

Meyer, I don't know if this feature is already possible, but could I play a music playlist with MoviePoster? I'd like to play 80s music during our 80s movie night as it cycles thru 80s posters.

-Colton


----------



## meyer64

Colton said:


> Meyer, I don't know if this feature is already possible, but could I play a music playlist with MoviePoster? I'd like to play 80s music during our 80s movie night as it cycles thru 80s posters.
> 
> -Colton


Are you thinking a separate song for each poster, or just continual background music? I actually considered including theme songs for tv show posters, assigning a song to a poster for a movie wouldn't really be all that different.


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> ah i see. I'm a person that puts my rips in different folders according to parental ratings. so is there a way that I can show only certain movie posters at a certain rating or below or will it just display whatever kodi has overall?


MoviePoster doesn't pay any attention to how you have your movies organized. You could use the filters in MoviePosters to exclude posters with certain mpaa ratings though.


----------



## Colton

Just playing music from a playlist or songs from a folder. Not per poster, but continuously.

Thanks for all you do, Meyer!


----------



## nastrand

Ok so i tried to read all 1971 messages but I am sure I missed it or maybe I am just crazy and wanting to do something differently than the rest of you.
I loaded up 2.2.0.1 on my W8.1 machine. I want to be able to show movieposters on my smart tv in the gameroom which leads to the theater room. NO PC hooked to it or anything. I want to browse to the PC where I have movieposters running from and it display on my TV via a browser so http://192.168.1.8:8082/???????

Is this NOT an option? I don't care that is sees my media or anything like that. I just want random movie posters and trailers to rotate on the TV via Wifi to the PC running Movieposter. I tried adding http://192.168.1.8:8082/webview.html?displayid(0) as well has via the name of my PC http://Corsair-White:8082/webview.html?displayid(0).....but that just gives me an 500 error and more messages.

Is this an option and I am just doing something wrong?


----------



## meyer64

nastrand said:


> Ok so i tried to read all 1971 messages but I am sure I missed it or maybe I am just crazy and wanting to do something differently than the rest of you.
> I loaded up 2.2.0.1 on my W8.1 machine. I want to be able to show movieposters on my smart tv in the gameroom which leads to the theater room. NO PC hooked to it or anything. I want to browse to the PC where I have movieposters running from and it display on my TV via a browser so http://192.168.1.8:8082/???????
> 
> Is this NOT an option? I don't care that is sees my media or anything like that. I just want random movie posters and trailers to rotate on the TV via Wifi to the PC running Movieposter. I tried adding http://192.168.1.8:8082/webview.html?displayid(0) as well has via the name of my PC http://Corsair-White:8082/webview.html?displayid(0).....but that just gives me an 500 error and more messages.
> 
> Is this an option and I am just doing something wrong?


To be honest, the web browsers built into some smart Tvs aren't all that great and tend to struggle with the javascript, so WebView may not work all that well on it. But, then again maybe yours has a great browser, so it can't hurt to try. 
The URL http://192.168.1.8:8082/webview.html?displayid(0) would be right for displayid-0, which by default, is configured as a native display, not a webview. Be sure that you either changed the layout for displayid-0 to a webview layout, in which case you won't have a poster shown on your pc, or add another display and configure it as a webview display then change the parameter on your url. 

You can certainly test your url on chrome using a pc, tablet or phone on the same network to make sure its connecting correctly.


----------



## loma

@meyer64

Vs 2.2.0.1

Not playing Custom List. Please help.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/logfile.21-05-2016.log


----------



## Lazarcutter

Well I know what I'm doing with my old plasma displays now.


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @meyer64
> 
> Vs 2.2.0.1
> 
> Not playing Custom List. Please help.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/logfile.21-05-2016.log


see post 1954. The settings have changed slightly from previous versions.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> see post 1954. The settings have changed slightly from previous versions.


 @meyer64

Thanks. Plays Custom List but not movieposter included in Custom List. Setup is tt0000000-Welcome-movieposter.mp4. Folder has jpg and nfo.


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @meyer64
> 
> Thanks. Plays Custom List but not movieposter included in Custom List. Setup is tt0000000-Welcome-movieposter.mp4. Folder has jpg and nfo.


 rename the file: 
tt0000000-Welcome-motionposter.mp4

also check that you have motionposters enabled in the settings.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> rename the file:
> tt0000000-Welcome-motionposter.mp4
> 
> also check that you have motionposters enabled in the settings.


 @meyer64

Sorry typo error. The file was named correctly and motionposters enabled but file is not playing.


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @meyer64
> 
> Sorry typo error. The file was named correctly and motionposters enabled but file is not playing.


Can you send me a log of when your motionposter should be shown? Your previous link to dropbox isnt working.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Can you send me a log of when your motionposter should be shown? Your previous link to dropbox isnt working.


Previous link should now be working.


----------



## meyer64

I did a little experimenting this morning. A somewhat common request has been to support showing of different posters on different displays using a single instance of MoviePoster. With the addition of WebView displays, this might be more practical to implement, since you wont need to run cable or have multiple video outputs on your pc. The groundwork for this has been in place since version 2.0, but there are still some issues to overcome. For those who are interested in this feature I'd like some feedback on how you'd like to use it. As of this morning, my dev build supports the following. I know it may be difficult to understand so I might make up a video in the future. There are some limitations as noted. Some limitations might be easy to work around, others may be quite difficult based on the current design of the program. Let me know what you think. As always, comments and suggestions are more than welcome. 

-Multiple Display Groups, consisting of one or many Displays per group
-The command to change a poster applies to an entire Display Group.
-all posters in a single Display Group will show the same poster
-The 'show next poster' command applies to one Display Group at a time, cycling to the next one each time the command is executed.
-Individual Displays can still be set to show trailers or not


Limitations and behavior:
-The poster interval timer applies to the 'show next poster' command, and since it only applies to one group at a time, one group will change when the timer completes, but the others won't change until its their turn. 
-'Other Posters' such as trivia and custom user images will always show on all displays.
-Showtimes will always show on all displays.
-When the 'show trailers' command is executed, all displays with trailers enabled will show their trailer simultaneously. 
-The 'Now Playing' poster and status will show on all displays.
-When selecting a poster manually from the web remote, it will be shown on all displays. 


For example, you could have the following configuration: 
DisplayGroup1 consists of displayid-0 (portrait, trailers off)
DisplayGroup2 consistis of displayid-1 (portrait, trailers off)
DisplayGroup2 consistis of displayid-2 (landscape, trailers on)
DisplayGroup3 consistis of displayid-3 (portrait, trailers off)

When the 'show next' command executes the first time, displayid-0 will change, the others will remain the same
After the poster interval elapses, the 'show next' command executes the second time, displayid-1 and displayid-2 will change, showing the same movie, the others will remain the same
After the poster interval elapses, the 'show next' command executes the third time, displayid-3 will change, the others will remain the same
After the poster interval elapses, the 'show next' command executes the fourth time, displayid-0 will change, the others will remain the same
..and so on... 
when a trailer is triggered to play, it will only show on displayid-2


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> Previous link should now be working.


Something is wrong with your .nfo or file structure. There's an error when loading the data from your Welcome poster. if you want to send me a zip of the 'tt0000000-Welcome' folder I can probably fix it for you. 

21/05/2016 4:38:55 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\Users\server\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000000-Welcome\tt0000000.nfo
21/05/2016 4:38:55 PM - Error loading from cache - import internal
21/05/2016 4:38:55 PM - Welcome - tt0000000 - has been loaded from the cache.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Something is wrong with your .nfo or file structure. There's an error when loading the data from your Welcome poster. if you want to send me a zip of the 'tt0000000-Welcome' folder I can probably fix it for you.
> 
> 21/05/2016 4:38:55 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\Users\server\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000000-Welcome\tt0000000.nfo
> 21/05/2016 4:38:55 PM - Error loading from cache - import internal
> 21/05/2016 4:38:55 PM - Welcome - tt0000000 - has been loaded from the cache.


Before sending the zip, here is a new log. Any difference?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/logfile.22-05-2016.log
@meyer64

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19298307/tt0000000-Welcome.zip


----------



## me23

Meyer, its ironic you are talking about different posters on different displays. I was just brainstorming how I was going to put 3 displays up in the stairway leading down to the basement. I think this would be a great idea. Ideally, I would like the option to have a folder consisting of images and have those images randomly appear on the different displays. Were you saying this could not be implemented?


----------



## meyer64

me23 said:


> Meyer, its ironic you are talking about different posters on different displays. I was just brainstorming how I was going to put 3 displays up in the stairway leading down to the basement. I think this would be a great idea. Ideally, I would like the option to have a folder consisting of images and have those images randomly appear on the different displays. Were you saying this could not be implemented?


Right now it would show the same image from a folder on all screens at the same time. I'll continue to look at refinements though. As long as I know someone would want to use it a particular way, I'm willing to spend the time to try to make it work.


----------



## me23

meyer64 said:


> Right now it would show the same image from a folder on all screens at the same time. I'll continue to look at refinements though. As long as I know someone would want to use it a particular way, I'm willing to spend the time to try to make it work.


Yeah that would be one scenario I would like to use, not sure about anyone else. I wonder if you could do several instances of movie poster on one pc?


So Im trying to find some low depth TVs, anyone have any suggestions? For my movie poster in my theater hallway I have a 40" 1080p Samsung 6420, about 5 years old or so, and that puppy is 1.2" depth. Cant find anything like that anymore.


----------



## asoofi1

meyer64 said:


> Right now it would show the same image from a folder on all screens at the same time. I'll continue to look at refinements though. As long as I know someone would want to use it a particular way, I'm willing to spend the time to try to make it work.


For my space, I was thinking about placing 3 displays next to each other outside the HT and have different posters on each cycling every minute...and then being able to set 1 display for any 'now playing' duty when not displaying a poster.

If multiple displays could be set individually like this, that would be awesome.


----------



## meyer64

asoofi1 said:


> For my space, I was thinking about placing 3 displays next to each other outside the HT and have different posters on each cycling every minute...and then being able to set 1 display for any 'now playing' duty when not displaying a poster.
> 
> If multiple displays could be set individually like this, that would be awesome.


I've been thinking on this a bit more, and I'm sure I'll implement some way of specifying which screen(s) should show the 'Now Playing' poster and allow the others to show something else. The problem is that right now, everything runs off one set of timers, and it complicates things to have separate timers for each display. So, it wouldn't be hard to just show the 'now playing' on one screen, and have the other just show another poster the entire time the movie is playing. But, it would be harder if you want those other screens to continue changing. 

I've also been thinking it might be cool to show similar posters to the 'now playing' movie on the other screens. So if you had the primary display showing the now playing poster for 'Avengers - Age of Ultron' the other displays could show posters from related movies like Thor, iron man, Captain America, etc. themoviedb.org API can retrieve 'similar movies' so it might not be all that hard to do.


----------



## CaptainKen

I would love to use a single Instance of MPA with webview to show a digital picture slide show in landscape mode on one display group and movie posters in portrait mode in another display group. For the slide show it would be great to specify a folder of pics to use for a given Display Group.

*These sound great:*
-Multiple Display Groups, consisting of one or many Displays per group.
-The command to change a poster applies to an entire Display Group.
-all posters in a single Display Group will show the same poster

*Please consider having these behaviors limited to single Display Group*:
-The 'show next poster' command applies to one Display Group at a time, cycling to the next one each time the command is executed.
-Individual Displays can still be set to show trailers or not
-The poster interval timer applies to the 'show next poster' command, and since it only applies to one group at a time, one group will change when the timer completes, but the others won't change until its their turn. 
-'Other Posters' such as trivia and custom user images will always show on all displays.
-Showtimes will always show on all displays.
-When the 'show trailers' command is executed, all displays with trailers enabled will show their trailer simultaneously. 
-The 'Now Playing' poster and status will show on all displays.
-When selecting a poster manually from the web remote, it will be shown on all displays.

*This a great idea!*
I've also been thinking it might be cool to show similar posters to the 'now playing' movie on the other screens. So if you had the primary display showing the now playing poster for 'Avengers - Age of Ultron' the other displays could show posters from related movies like Thor, iron man, Captain America, etc. themoviedb.org API can retrieve 'similar movies' so it might not be all that hard to do.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> So,
> I know several of you are working with RaspberryPi's and are trying to solve all the quirks they have. I just wanted to mention that I set up an Asus Chromebit (about $85) to work perfectly as a WebView display in about 15 minutes. I have it configured to connect to my wireless network and it boots directly to a full screen browser session in just a few seconds. Trailers and the crossfade transitions work great out of the box, no fiddling necessary. I plan on writing up some documentation to add to the Definitive Guide tomorrow. I know its abit more expensive than a PI, but its quick and easy. I would definitely recommend giving a Chromebit consideration if you want to use WebView.


I see that Chromebit doesn't support the Chrome Remote Desktop unless you page a monthly fee. So you know if VNC, Crouton or any other remote desktop will work for those of us who would like to run headless?


----------



## BrianBuda

meyer64 said:


> I did a little experimenting this morning. A somewhat common request has been to support showing of different posters on different displays using a single instance of MoviePoster. With the addition of WebView displays, this might be more practical to implement, since you wont need to run cable or have multiple video outputs on your pc. The groundwork for this has been in place since version 2.0, but there are still some issues to overcome. For those who are interested in this feature I'd like some feedback on how you'd like to use it. As of this morning, my dev build supports the following. I know it may be difficult to understand so I might make up a video in the future. There are some limitations as noted. Some limitations might be easy to work around, others may be quite difficult based on the current design of the program. Let me know what you think. As always, comments and suggestions are more than welcome.
> 
> -Multiple Display Groups, consisting of one or many Displays per group
> -The command to change a poster applies to an entire Display Group.
> -all posters in a single Display Group will show the same poster
> -The 'show next poster' command applies to one Display Group at a time, cycling to the next one each time the command is executed.
> -Individual Displays can still be set to show trailers or not
> 
> 
> Limitations and behavior:
> -The poster interval timer applies to the 'show next poster' command, and since it only applies to one group at a time, one group will change when the timer completes, but the others won't change until its their turn.
> -'Other Posters' such as trivia and custom user images will always show on all displays.
> -Showtimes will always show on all displays.
> -When the 'show trailers' command is executed, all displays with trailers enabled will show their trailer simultaneously.
> -The 'Now Playing' poster and status will show on all displays.
> -When selecting a poster manually from the web remote, it will be shown on all displays.
> 
> 
> For example, you could have the following configuration:
> DisplayGroup1 consists of displayid-0 (portrait, trailers off)
> DisplayGroup2 consistis of displayid-1 (portrait, trailers off)
> DisplayGroup2 consistis of displayid-2 (landscape, trailers on)
> DisplayGroup3 consistis of displayid-3 (portrait, trailers off)
> 
> When the 'show next' command executes the first time, displayid-0 will change, the others will remain the same
> After the poster interval elapses, the 'show next' command executes the second time, displayid-1 and displayid-2 will change, showing the same movie, the others will remain the same
> After the poster interval elapses, the 'show next' command executes the third time, displayid-3 will change, the others will remain the same
> After the poster interval elapses, the 'show next' command executes the fourth time, displayid-0 will change, the others will remain the same
> ..and so on...
> when a trailer is triggered to play, it will only show on displayid-2


I think it's a great idea. I have two displays directly connected to a PC. Personally, the poster interval elapses wouldn't be an issue. If it's set to 30 secs, both would change every 30 secs. I don't see a need to have different intervals per display. Actually, any of your limitations wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. As a workaround for the "next poster" or issuing commands on the webremote, could you add a drop down to select which DisplayGroup you want to control? For your example, the dropdown would contain "DisplayGroup1, DisplayGroup2, DisplayGroup3, all) so the user can decide which display to change, or change all at once? For the showtimes, trivia and custom images, could you set it up similar to the "show trailers" option? Then you could select that Displayid-1 won't show trivia slides, but Displayid-2 could? Don't know how painful it would be to code this, just throwing out ideas


----------



## meyer64

BrianBuda said:


> As a workaround for the "next poster" or issuing commands on the webremote, could you add a drop down to select which DisplayGroup you want to control? For your example, the dropdown would contain "DisplayGroup1, DisplayGroup2, DisplayGroup3, all) so the user can decide which display to change, or change all at once? For the showtimes, trivia and custom images, could you set it up similar to the "show trailers" option? Then you could select that Displayid-1 won't show trivia slides, but Displayid-2 could? Don't know how painful it would be to code this, just throwing out ideas


Yeah, that's the type of solution I'm looking at for trivia. The drop down selection for which display group to control has crossed my mind also. 
I'm also considering having definable functions for each display, for example. You could have one display designated at the primary poster for a DisplayGroup... basically what all displays do on the current version. Another function could be to always show posters related to the primary poster in that DisplayGroup. A third function could show plot and cast details related to the primary poster. 

I'm going to need to do some playing around and see how all these ideas work in practice. 

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## vespaguy

I've been following the progression of this on and off for a while now and I have to say that it's an amazing piece of work!! 

I have one question, however. I'm assuming that I'm in the minority, but I'll be using a bluray player to show movies, not Kodi. Is there a way to setup the app to manually display a "Now Showing" poster as opposed to cycling through "Coming Soon"? I did a quick search of this thread and didn't see anything. I noticed the ManualNowPlaying checkbox under PlugIn Options, but I'm not sure what that does. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. And thanks again!


----------



## meyer64

vespaguy said:


> I've been following the progression of this on and off for a while now and I have to say that it's an amazing piece of work!!
> 
> I have one question, however. I'm assuming that I'm in the minority, but I'll be using a bluray player to show movies, not Kodi. Is there a way to setup the app to manually display a "Now Showing" poster as opposed to cycling through "Coming Soon"? I did a quick search of this thread and didn't see anything. I noticed the ManualNowPlaying checkbox under PlugIn Options, but I'm not sure what that does. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. And thanks again!


Yes, you can. that's exactly what the Manual Now Playing plugin is for. I still need to update the Definitive guide with some screenshots, but this should point you in the right direction. The Manual Now Playing plugin allows you to display a ‘Now Playing’ poster for a movie, even if you don’t use other media player software. When the plugin is enabled, you can use the web remote to view the settings menu for a movie in the MoviePoster cache and activate Manual Now Playing. The plugin will emulate the playing of the movie so MoviePoster will still display the start time, end time and progress. 

Make sure you disable all other plugins. To activate a manual now playing session, find the movie in the MoviePoster cache and click the gear icon to the right, then select Start Manual Now Playing.


----------



## loma

@meyer64

Sent you a PM


----------



## vespaguy

meyer64 said:


> Yes, you can. that's exactly what the Manual Now Playing plugin is for. I still need to update the Definitive guide with some screenshots, but this should point you in the right direction. The Manual Now Playing plugin allows you to display a ‘Now Playing’ poster for a movie, even if you don’t use other media player software. When the plugin is enabled, you can use the web remote to view the settings menu for a movie in the MoviePoster cache and activate Manual Now Playing. The plugin will emulate the playing of the movie so MoviePoster will still display the start time, end time and progress.
> 
> Make sure you disable all other plugins. To activate a manual now playing session, find the movie in the MoviePoster cache and click the gear icon to the right, then select Start Manual Now Playing.


Thanks!! That's exactly what I was looking for! Well, *almost* exactly...

- I was hoping to have the "Now Playing" sign up prior to the movie actually begining, so guests would see it as they arrived. (The Movie Poster will be in an adjoining room, so nobody is going to notice the "Now Playing" poster while the movie is actually playing unless they get up and leave.). I guess what I'm asking is - is there any way to turn of the start and end times? Or actually allow them to be edited (Movie starts in 1 hour? Or movie starts at 8:00pm?)

- One other question I've had... 
Additionally, I've noticed that if I create a custom movie list, it adds those posters to the cache. But if I later set the program back to pulling movies from TMDB, it will still grab posters from my cache that aren't necessarily "Coming Soon", etc on TMBD. (Ex. I create a custom list called "Pixar" and choose all of the Pixar movie posters. I select "Use Custom List" and the program cycles through the selected Pixar posters. I later de-select "Use Custom List" so that the program will only choose movies from TMBD, but it still selects movie posters from my Pixar list as well as movies from TMBD). Am I doing something wrong? Or is this the way it's designed? 

Sorry to be a pain! Thanks again for all your work!


----------



## meyer64

vespaguy said:


> Thanks!! That's exactly what I was looking for! Well, *almost* exactly...
> 
> - I was hoping to have the "Now Playing" sign up prior to the movie actually begining, so guests would see it as they arrived. (The Movie Poster will be in an adjoining room, so nobody is going to notice the "Now Playing" poster while the movie is actually playing unless they get up and leave.). I guess what I'm asking is - is there any way to turn of the start and end times? Or actually allow them to be edited (Movie starts in 1 hour? Or movie starts at 8:00pm?)


Perhaps the Showtimes feature would be more of what you're looking for? You can add as many showtimes as you want, up to 3 are shown on the portrait display at one time. You can set the text to be whatever you want. If use the webremote to 'Pause posters' and then display showtimes, the showtime view will stay on the screen until you turn off pause posters. 





> - One other question I've had...
> Additionally, I've noticed that if I create a custom movie list, it adds those posters to the cache. But if I later set the program back to pulling movies from TMDB, it will still grab posters from my cache that aren't necessarily "Coming Soon", etc on TMBD. (Ex. I create a custom list called "Pixar" and choose all of the Pixar movie posters. I select "Use Custom List" and the program cycles through the selected Pixar posters. I later de-select "Use Custom List" so that the program will only choose movies from TMBD, but it still selects movie posters from my Pixar list as well as movies from TMBD). Am I doing something wrong? Or is this the way it's designed?
> 
> Sorry to be a pain! Thanks again for all your work!


The 2.2.01 release handles sources, including Custom Lists, slightly differently that previous versions. You can now use any combination of available sources. see post 1954 for an explanation of how sources and custom lists work now. My guess is you have the option to get posters from the cache turned on all the time.


----------



## meyer64

For those interested, I've been working more on the multi-display functionality. At this point I must apologize, for I fear I may be giving you guys another excuse to buy more screens. This really opens up the opportunity to do some pretty cool stuff with multiple display configurations. There are still some kinks to work out, but over all its going well. 

Some background... The first steps toward multi-display functionality were introduced in version 2.0 with an interface (iMoviePosterView) sitting between the control code and the display code. This allowed me to easily swap out the portrait layout for a landscape layout without the control code having to change for a different layout. It also made it easy to send commands to any arbitrary number of displays at once, so you could have both a portrait layout and a landscape layout. In preparation for things to come, displays were grouped in what I cleverly call DisplayGroups. This design allowed for any number of Displays and DisplayGroups, although the DisplayGroups didn't do much at this point. The general design looked something like this:










In version 2.2 the iMoviePosterView interface was extended slightly and the WebView Display was added. Because the control code only talks to the interface, the control code didn't have to change much at all to support WebView.

Now, for what will likely be in the 2.3 release, I've changed the control code to separate out commands sent to each DisplayGroup, allowing each group to show posters for different movies. I've also added DisplayFunctions, allowing displays to be set as Primary, Auxiliary, or Info. Auxiliary displays can show a poster related to the Primary display in that group, Info displays will show plot and cast details. Its a little hard to describe, but a picture is worth a thousand words. The new architecture looks something like this:










If you only have one display, the program can still function exactly the same way it has in the past.


----------



## DougUSMC

meyer64 said:


> Now, for what will likely be in the 2.3 release, I've changed the control code to separate out commands sent to each DisplayGroup, allowing each group to show posters for different movies. I've also added DisplayFunctions, allowing displays to be set as Primary, Auxiliary, or Info. Auxiliary displays can show a poster related to the Primary display in that group, Info displays will show plot and cast details. Its a little hard to describe, but a picture is worth a thousand words.


[email protected], I just closed up my wall, and now I'm thinking about running more HDMI to another display...


----------



## meyer64

DougUSMC said:


> [email protected], I just closed up my wall, and now I'm thinking about running more HDMI to another display...


 Chromebits work well for a WebView display, no HDMI cable needed.


----------



## me23

Meyer this is freaking awesome. Just awesome. I love it!!!


I know you are still working on things, but I think the info screen should have the movie title or clear art/logo, etc. Not just 
some text. Thanks again for your effort.


----------



## meyer64

me23 said:


> Meyer this is freaking awesome. Just awesome. I love it!!!
> 
> 
> I know you are still working on things, but I think the info screen should have the movie title or clear art/logo, etc. Not just
> some text. Thanks again for your effort.


For sure! I'll do my best to make it pretty.


----------



## Colton

Can't wait to test this! I have two 50" LEDs that are begging for separate movie posters! Thank you, Meyer!


----------



## vespaguy

meyer64 said:


> Perhaps the Showtimes feature would be more of what you're looking for? You can add as many showtimes as you want, up to 3 are shown on the portrait display at one time. You can set the text to be whatever you want. If use the webremote to 'Pause posters' and then display showtimes, the showtime view will stay on the screen until you turn off pause posters. [...]


Thanks!! That works great!! After playing with it a bit more and downloading the newest version, I've gotten it to do exactly what I want and corrected the other issues I had. Loving it, and wishing I had room for more displays.


----------



## the_abbot

Is anyone using Movie Poster with the new Dune Solo 4k device?


----------



## me23

How are some of you guys setting up multiple displays. Do you have them on same wall next to each other, opposite sides, etc. I have one display in hallway that the theater is off of and it has painting and swords around it. I'll post a pic later. So I wanted to put another one on the landing of the staircase that leads to the basement where the theater is. My wife says that would take away the wow factor of the one I already have up. What do you guys think?


----------



## loma

@meyer64

Sent a PM


----------



## opeters

Hi Movie Poster Fans.

Just got my hands on a 2009 Panasonic FullHD LCD display, for free (TH-42LRG20E).
This old TV will be my first Movie Poster 42” screen until I find a cheap LED TV.


So yesterday I began, I removed the plastic casing, the interior metal bars, power & cpu boards.
I forgot one screw and ripped off the metal connectors to the the component inputs in the process, but won’t be needing them anyway.


Today, using one of my favorites power tools, I removed some metal on the original frame that came outside of the LG panel. That done I put everything except the plastic cover, back and mounted the frame on the wall.
Fortunatly when putting the power back on everything still worked.
Next I am going to do some work on the new frame. I’ll be Back.


----------



## loma

@meyer64

PM sent


----------



## CaptainKen

This Chromebit boots into webview, displays movie posters and plays trailers perfectly!!!! Thank you!

I'm having the following issues and wondering if anyone else is:
While trailers do play on the Chromebit very nicely, but pressing T to toggle them on and off does not work on that device. However, it does work on the server.

The cursor is always visible.

I have to click on Coming Soon to Show/Hide the scroll bar on the right. However, a faint narrow remnant of it still remains.

I had to change the display address to use 1040 rather then 1080 to get the poster to fit.

After pressing Ctrl+Alt+A to enter into Kiosk setup mode, I have to click on Coming Soon to actually display login screen.


The only way I could figure out how to get into Chrome desktop is as follows. Is there an easier way?
- Enter Kiosk setup
- Disable Local Administrator
- Click Save
- Power Off and back On
- Then Ctrl+Alt+S during boot
- In the password prompt enter the kiosk login name such as admin, press Enter and then the password and press Enter 3 times
- Then enter the Google account password when the Google login appears

However, after following the above steps and rebooting I can no longer get back into Kiosk setup unless I remove the app and reinstall it.


----------



## CaptainKen

I have tried for hours to get CUSTOM mp4/mkv motion poster folders to play on Chromebit with no luck. The jpg's do display. Motion posters (gif, mp4, etc.) for normal downloaded movies work.

I have Other Posters->Show Custom Posters->Folder pointing to Cache\Custom with Frequency of 1. I have tried disabling everything in Sources except "get posters from the movieposter cache" and deleting everything in the Cache\Movies folder accept one movie (Concussion for instance) and your GD (Great Dane) custom one. But that just shows the home.jpg. Yes I have tried using other download single movie examples also. If I delete the downloaded movie leaving only the GD custom one MPA just sits on the GD opening screen.

GD Folder Name: tt0000004-Great Dane Cinema

Folder contents:
Great Dane Cinema Intro Poster-motionposter.mp4
tt0000004.nfo



Code:


  Great Dane Cinema
  
  
  
  
  
  /Home.jpg
  
  
  tt0000004

BTW, your sample theater poster from http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema.zip still has that correct nfo file containing thousands of lines that was fixed back in March. So I'm using a cleaned up version.

I've even tried the basic such as just using GD in both the Cache\Movies and Cache\Custom folders. I uninstalled and deleted all traces including Program Files (x86), Documents\Movieposter and AppData\Local\MoviePoster folders.

The log file has no trace of looking in Cache\Custom folder so no way of knowing what MPA is seeing and not seeing. Is this by design?

I can get custom posters to show from the same Cache\Custom and Cache\Movies folders, but never the mp4. I've tried with and without the home.jpg file.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> I have tried for hours to get motion posters to work on Chromebit with no luck.
> 
> I have Other Posters->Show Custom Posters->Folder pointing to Cache\Custom with Frequency of 1. I have tried disabling everything in Sources except "get posters from the movieposter cache" and deleting everything in the Cache\Movies folder accept one movie (Concussion for instance) and your GD (Great Dane) custom one. But that just shows the home.jpg. Yes I have tried using other download single movie examples also. If I delete the downloaded movie leaving only the GD custom one MPA just sits on the GD opening screen.
> 
> GD Folder Name: tt0000004-Great Dane Cinema
> 
> Folder contents:
> Great Dane Cinema Intro Poster-motion.mp4
> tt0000004.nfo
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Great Dane Cinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Home.jpg
> 
> 
> tt0000004
> 
> BTW, your sample theater poster from http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema.zip still has that correct nfo file containing thousands of lines that was fixed back in March. So I'm using a cleaned up version.
> 
> I've even tried the basic such as just using GD in both the Cache\Movies and Cache\Custom folders. I uninstalled and deleted all traces including Program Files (x86), Documents\Movieposter and AppData\Local\MoviePoster folders.
> 
> The log file has no trace of looking in Cache\Custom folder so no way of knowing what MPA is seeing and not seeing. Is this by design?
> 
> I can get custom posters to show from the same Cache\Custom and Cache\Movies folders, but never the mp4. I've tried with and without the home.jpg file.


Are you using the portrait layout or landscape? I'll set up my Chromebit again to test.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Are you using the portrait layout or landscape? I'll set up my Chromebit again to test.


Portrait mode.

Please note that I edited post to clarified the first paragraph as follows:
I have tried for hours to get CUSTOM mp4/mkv motion poster folders to play on Chromebit with no luck. The jpg's do display. Motion posters (gif, mp4, etc.) for normal downloaded movies work.


----------



## loma

CaptainKen said:


> Portrait mode.
> 
> Please note that I edited post to clarified the first paragraph as follows:
> I have tried for hours to get CUSTOM mp4/mkv motion poster folders to play on Chromebit with no luck. The jpg's do display. Motion posters (gif, mp4, etc.) for normal downloaded movies work.


This looks similar to the problem I have been trying to solve for sometime. I am not using Chromebit. Windows PC only.


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> This looks similar to the problem I have been trying to solve for sometime. I am not using Chromebit. Windows PC only.


 @loma @CaptainKen 

Are you guys trying to put your motion poster in the Cache\Custom folder or the Cache/Movies folder? The Cache\Movies folder would be the right location, for example:
C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema

The Cache\Custom folder was originally created as a place to put still images for display like a digital photo slideshow. Like images for concessions (popcorn, soda, candy), or any other plain old image file. It doesn't support all the same features as files loaded from the Movies folder though. I did add .nfo support and trailer support for the Cache\Custom folder and I guess it was an oversight, or maybe poor naming convention, but I never intended motionposters to load from that location. It shouldn't be difficult to add, I just never expected it to be used that way. If your making a custom poster for your theater with a motionposter and an .nfo file, like the Great Dane Cinema example, you'll have to put in the Movies folder.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> @*loma* @*CaptainKen*
> 
> Are you guys trying to put your motion poster in the Cache\Custom folder or the Cache/Movies folder? The Cache\Movies folder would be the right location, for example:
> C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema
> 
> The Cache\Custom folder was originally created as a place to put still images for display like a digital photo slideshow. Like images for concessions (popcorn, soda, candy), or any other plain old image file. It doesn't support all the same features as files loaded from the Movies folder though. I did add .nfo support and trailer support for the Cache\Custom folder and I guess it was an oversight, or maybe poor naming convention, but I never intended motionposters to load from that location. It shouldn't be difficult to add, I just never expected it to be used that way. If your making a custom poster for your theater with a motionposter and an .nfo file, like the Great Dane Cinema example, you'll have to put in the Movies folder.


I was trying to use the Cache\Custom folder. However, I thought that I had tried using the Cache/Movies as well with no luck. I just tried the Cache/Movies folder with custom and the mp played! I could have sworn that when I was testing this on the Intel Compute they were working in the Cache\Custom folder. How does MPA know these are custom and what frequency to play?

Have you had a chance to look into my other issues expressed in Post #2011?


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> @*loma* @*CaptainKen*
> 
> Are you guys trying to put your motion poster in the Cache\Custom folder or the Cache/Movies folder? The Cache\Movies folder would be the right location, for example:
> C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema
> 
> The Cache\Custom folder was originally created as a place to put still images for display like a digital photo slideshow. Like images for concessions (popcorn, soda, candy), or any other plain old image file. It doesn't support all the same features as files loaded from the Movies folder though. I did add .nfo support and trailer support for the Cache\Custom folder and I guess it was an oversight, or maybe poor naming convention, but I never intended motionposters to load from that location. It shouldn't be difficult to add, I just never expected it to be used that way. If your making a custom poster for your theater with a motionposter and an .nfo file, like the Great Dane Cinema example, you'll have to put in the Movies folder.


I was trying to use the Cache\Custom folder. However, I thought that I had tried using the Cache/Movies as well with no luck. I just tried the Cache/Movies folder with custom and the mp played! I could have sworn that when I was testing this on the Intel Compute they were working in the Cache\Custom folder. How does MPA know these are custom and what frequency to play?

Have you had a chance to look into my other issues expressed in Post #2011?


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> @loma @CaptainKen
> 
> Are you guys trying to put your motion poster in the Cache\Custom folder or the Cache/Movies folder? The Cache\Movies folder would be the right location, for example:
> C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema
> 
> The Cache\Custom folder was originally created as a place to put still images for display like a digital photo slideshow. Like images for concessions (popcorn, soda, candy), or any other plain old image file. It doesn't support all the same features as files loaded from the Movies folder though. I did add .nfo support and trailer support for the Cache\Custom folder and I guess it was an oversight, or maybe poor naming convention, but I never intended motionposters to load from that location. It shouldn't be difficult to add, I just never expected it to be used that way. If your making a custom poster for your theater with a motionposter and an .nfo file, like the Great Dane Cinema example, you'll have to put in the Movies folder.


I am using the Movies folder but still have the problem.
@meyer64

The following taken from log:

Welcome - tt0000000 - has been loaded from the cache.

Yet it does not show.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> I was trying to use the Cache\Custom folder. However, I thought that I had tried using the Cache/Movies as well with no luck. I just tried the Cache/Movies folder with custom and the mp played! I could have sworn that when I was testing this on the Intel Compute they were working in the Cache\Custom folder. How does MPA know these are custom and what frequency to play?
> 
> Have you had a chance to look into my other issues expressed in Post #2011?


 It doesn't. It treats them just like any other poster. you could give it a higher star rating and that will cause it to be shown more frequently though. I'll add motion motionposter support to the Cache\Custom folder, its not hard to do, i just never thought to do it. 



> The only way I could figure out how to get into Chrome desktop is as follows. Is there an easier way?
> - Enter Kiosk setup
> - Disable Local Administrator
> - Click Save
> - Power Off and back On
> - Then Ctrl+Alt+S during boot
> - In the password prompt enter the kiosk login name such as admin, press Enter and then the password and press Enter 3 times
> - Then enter the Google account password when the Google login appears


I havent set up my chromebit again yet to give you the precise steps, but Yes its easier than it seems to get back to the chromeOS desktop. You don't need to disable Kiosk at all. Press Ctrl+Alt+A, enter the Kiosk Admin username and password. 
When the settings window opens, don't change anything, just scroll to the bottom and click save. The Kiosk app will reload, quick press Ctrl+Alt+S to get to ChromeOS login screen.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> It doesn't. It treats them just like any other poster. you could give it a higher star rating and that will cause it to be shown more frequently though. I'll add motion motionposter support to the Cache\Custom folder, its not hard to do, i just never thought to do it.


Thank you for deciding to add support for that feature! 

Strange as in webview you can't see the custom mp's play on the Chromebit. I can only see a few pixels in one small area sometimes are the far left edge. The server PC shows it perfectly.

UPDATE: You also can't right click to the display the popup menu while the motionposter mp4 is playing. This is true with mine and your GD one.



> I havent set up my chromebit again yet to give you the precise steps, but Yes its easier than it seems to get back to the chromeOS desktop. You don't need to disable Kiosk at all. Press Ctrl+Alt+A, enter the Kiosk Admin username and password.
> When the settings window opens, don't change anything, just scroll to the bottom and click save. The Kiosk app will reload, quick press Ctrl+Alt+S to get to ChromeOS login screen.


That worked although I haven't tried it multiple times yet to see if it is now consistent. Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> I am using the Movies folder but still have the problem.
> 
> @meyer64
> 
> The following taken from log:
> 
> Welcome - tt0000000 - has been loaded from the cache.
> 
> Yet it does not show.


I don't know what to tell you. Are you sure you have the motionposter option turned on? The file you sent me works just fine on my 2.2.0.1 installation. 

You should see a line in the log when it finds the motionposter file and starts to play it, see example below:

5/28/2016 7:46:16 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000000-Welcome\tt0000000.nfo
5/28/2016 7:46:16 PM - Welcome - tt0000000 - has been loaded from the cache.
5/28/2016 7:46:16 PM - Saving ExtraArt for tt0000000.
5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error saving ExtraArt for tt0000000to the cache. - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: source
5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: source
5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Updating UI started for Welcome
5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error getting rating image: -The path is not of a legal form.
5/28/2016 7:46:18 PM - Show MotionPosterMP
5/28/2016 7:46:18 PM - Playing motion Poster File: C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000000-Welcome\tt0000000-Welcome-motionposter.mp4
5/28/2016 7:46:18 PM - Updating UI Finished


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> I don't know what to tell you. Are you sure you have the motionposter option turned on? The file you sent me works just fine on my 2.2.0.1 installation.
> 
> You should see a line in the log when it finds the motionposter file and starts to play it, see example below:
> 
> 5/28/2016 7:46:16 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000000-Welcome\tt0000000.nfo
> 5/28/2016 7:46:16 PM - Welcome - tt0000000 - has been loaded from the cache.
> 5/28/2016 7:46:16 PM - Saving ExtraArt for tt0000000.
> 5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error saving ExtraArt for tt0000000to the cache. - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Value cannot be null.
> Parameter name: source
> 5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error Retrieving data from Rotten Tomatoes: Value cannot be null.
> Parameter name: source
> 5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Updating UI started for Welcome
> 5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
> 5/28/2016 7:46:17 PM - Error getting rating image: -The path is not of a legal form.
> 5/28/2016 7:46:18 PM - Show MotionPosterMP
> 5/28/2016 7:46:18 PM - Playing motion Poster File: C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000000-Welcome\tt0000000-Welcome-motionposter.mp4
> 5/28/2016 7:46:18 PM - Updating UI Finished


That section does not appear in the log.


----------



## the_abbot

Hmmm..... The latest version crashes when I try to launch it on my Windows 7 machine


----------



## meyer64

the_abbot said:


> Hmmm..... The latest version crashes when I try to launch it on my Windows 7 machine


Do you have .Net framework 4.5 or later installed?


----------



## the_abbot

meyer64 said:


> Do you have .Net framework 4.5 or later installed?


Yes. Latest .Net installed. I went back to the previous version and it works fine. Very weird. 
I will tinker more with it when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## loma

@meyer64

Sorry to keep at it. However can the following have any impact on my problem?

Under Cache in the remote, the Welcome motion poster does not have a box with a tick. All other movies have the box with a tick.


----------



## meyer64

loma said:


> @meyer64
> 
> Sorry to keep at it. However can the following have any impact on my problem?
> 
> Under Cache in the remote, the Welcome motion poster does not have a box with a tick. All other movies have the box with a tick.


Are you talking about the white rectangle with a checkmark in it? if so, that indicates that a local trailer file is available for that poster. It would make sense that your welcome poster doesn't have one.


----------



## loma

meyer64 said:


> Are you talking about the white rectangle with a checkmark in it? if so, that indicates that a local trailer file is available for that poster. It would make sense that your welcome poster doesn't have one.


Thanks.


----------



## loma

@meyer64

PM sent June 5, 2016


----------



## opeters

Finished my MoviePoster display:


----------



## CaptainKen

opeters said:


> Finished my MoviePoster display:


Very creative and nice job!!


----------



## Tedd

What no construction details.... 


Very nice, very unique, and very awesome!


----------



## opeters

Tedd said:


> What no construction details....




Thank you guys for your kind words.


Construction details for putting this together are quite simple.

See my former post about stripping the lcd tv and putting it on the wall. Since I can reach the area behind the TV I mointed it straight with some screws on the vesa mount of the TV.



In Photoshop I made the drawing and had it print out in 4 parts (so I can change the inner parts when I get bored of the current design)



Just used double sided tape to put the parts on the TV.



The printing was done on white forex for 72 euros incl. shipping.

I used some black markers to make the borders black.


----------



## Tedd

I went back and found the "stripping the hdtv" post, but that was more directed at the materials you used to do the frame, which you just answered. 
So thank you for the details! (I have no idea what Forex is, so off to check that out...)


----------



## opeters

Tedd said:


> I went back and found the "stripping the hdtv" post, but that was more directed at the materials you used to do the frame, which you just answered.
> So thank you for the details! (I have no idea what Forex is, so off to check that out...)




Forex is Some sort of PVC foam.
It is cheap and durable just not sturdy.
If needed you can use aluminum staves to make it sturdy.

Google for Forex Printing.

If only Disney was selling some raw images that I could print. No need for old fashion paper posters and frames.

I found some companies that allows for custom sizes and are cheap. Others sell also black forex with a special glossy coating but offer only fixed sizes.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Tedd

I'm actually am using (sheet) aluminum. 


Initially I wondered about what material you used. I was thinking routed MDF. 
A foam core board wasn't approach was even on my radar.


----------



## opeters

Aluminum sound expensive but awesome when using suited images.

Wasn't thinking of Forex either until I say the price and quality. 72 euro for 189cm x 93cm printed in quality is doable for me.

They also can cut the frame if you need a special form. Some photoshop knowledge is required. I am Just a Photoshop rookie.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Tedd

Wasn't cheap, but there's some other goodies coming out of that aluminum too. 



What started as a budget reuse of an existing hdtv turned into more an exploration of how high end this sort of cool project could get?


----------



## vj950

Hello,
I use Emby server and legacy Emby theater. I am not able to figure out how to set up plugin for Emby server. I generated API key and placed appropriate info (address, port, API key) in the setting. However, there is "No connection" message is displayed. I do not have technical knowledge of troubleshooting. Can someone help me set up this wonderful tool with emby (from both the MoviePoster setting and Emby server setting side)?

Thanks


----------



## marlon1925

can the app display:

- start time
- end time
- duration of the movie
- Rating; and
- Year

Thank you very much sirs


----------



## Sushi7

marlon1925 said:


> can the app display:
> 
> - start time
> - end time
> - duration of the movie
> - Rating; and
> - Year
> 
> Thank you very much sirs


Yes when connected to a Media Player such Emby, Plex, Xbmc/Kodi, etc.


----------



## miguelmolez

Hi,


Would it be possible to run this application on Windows 10 IoT Core on a RPI?


----------



## meyer64

miguelmolez said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to run this application on Windows 10 IoT Core on a RPI?


No. But you can run the main app on a Windows PC as a server, and use the WebView feature to use the PI or a ChromeBit as a remote display device.


----------



## miguelmolez

meyer64 said:


> No. But you can run the main app on a Windows PC as a server, and use the WebView feature to use the PI or a ChromeBit as a remote display device.




Thanks!


----------



## rmilyard

So I woke up to this wonderful error:



Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So I woke up to this wonderful error:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix this?


No idea what would cause it. But you can probably fix it by deleting the file its referencing on the 6th line. Thats a config file that some settings are stored in. it should be regenerated the next time you run the program if you delete it. You'll probably need to recongiure your settings though. I'd be interested in seeing the contents of that file if you want to send it to me before you delete it. That is a file thats managed by the .NET framework, So i dont know what could have gone wrong. Maybe out of disk space? did you recently upgrade from an older version?


----------



## rmilyard

I will try to grab file soon. At work. Haven't done any updates other than maybe Windows 10 downloaded something.


----------



## rmilyard

Where should I email the file to?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Where should I email the file to?


[email protected]


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> [email protected]


Sent


----------



## Rob Roberts

*I also have the same issue after win10 did an update*

Any fix for this issue yet, I just got the Azulle the other day had movie poster running for about 2 days then woke up to a non working program, (I had thought I had done something wrong with a setting or something just crashed) so far multiple reboots, uninstalls, fresh re-installs all with no change. win10 fresh clean install just windows chrome and movie poster program.


----------



## meyer64

Rob Roberts said:


> Any fix for this issue yet, I just got the Azulle the other day had movie poster running for about 2 days then woke up to a non working program, (I had thought I had done something wrong with a setting or something just crashed) so far multiple reboots, uninstalls, fresh re-installs all with no change. win10 fresh clean install just windows chrome and movie poster program.


My memory is a bit hazy on what the problem was.. can you provide some more detail on whats happening? The problem that rmilyard was having was due to a corrupt config file. In his screenshot, the corrupt file is mentioned on the 6th line or so. Deleting that file and allowing it to regenerate fixed the issue. The strange thing is that its a config file managed by the .NET framework, so its hard to tell how it got corrupted.


----------



## meyer64

The MoviePoster WebRemote is going through some changes. The next version of MoviePoster will feature a more responsive WebRemote with completely reworked code and a more intuitive design. You'll be able to batch delete, refresh and add posters to lists right from the Cache page. New sorting options have also been added. In addition to the title search filter, you can sort by title, the star rating you set, rotten tomatoes scores, and the date it was added. Additional detail is also shown for each movie. The poster list now loads in the background, so the page will load much faster for users with large poster collections. Look forward to the new WebRemote in the upcoming release.


----------



## AXLCMT

I just upgraded to the latest build from 4/7/16 and I get the trailers but there is a black screen.
Damn, I wish I had stayed with the previous version. My brother-in-law is coming tomorrow
evening and I wanted to show this little puppy off.

Here is the screenshot of the "black screen" where the trailer should be.
Pluse below are the "settings" for certain tab windows to show what settings I have.

As stated earlier, about 5 hours ago, my trailers were running perfectly then BOOM, with the new version I get this. I love playing around with settings and tinkering to get a program to work, but I've been playing around with different settings for about 2 hours now between 3am-5am EST (can't sleep).

Also attached is what I believe the latest log file. As you can see in one of these image attachments, I included the "window" to show the path of the file location of the log that I have uploaded because I am not even sure if I am uploading the correct log file since the time right now is 5:05am EST and the log file latest time is like 1:45am (not sure what time zone the log file considers itself in).

Please help meyer64. Please.











6/25/2016 12:02:33 AM - Starting MoviePoster Version 2.2.0.1


----------



## meyer64

@AXLCMT
next time, just send me the log file to my email, or attach the file to a post, otherwise its a REALLY long post with the entire log visible.. 
As far as your problem.. he first thing that stands out is that you interval appears to be set to a really short time, about 4 seconds by the looks of it. try bumping that up to maybe 10 or 15 at least. I suspect the problem is that the process of changing the poster is interfering with playing the trailer. also, try increasing the autoplay delay. but not to anything greater than your poster interval.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> @*AXLCMT*
> next time, just send me the log file to my email, or attach the file to a post, otherwise its a REALLY long post with the entire log visible..
> As far as your problem.. he first thing that stands out is that you interval appears to be set to a really short time, about 4 seconds by the looks of it. try bumping that up to maybe 10 or 15 at least. I suspect the problem is that the process of changing the poster is interfering with playing the trailer. also, try increasing the autoplay delay. but not to anything greater than your poster interval.


Thanks for the quick reply. 
I deleted the entire log and screen shots.
I won't post a log by pasting it into the body of a post like that 
ever again. 
I will try those new settings now!!!!!!


----------



## davisnub

anyone install speakers or soundbars for their setups just curious?


----------



## AXLCMT

davisnub said:


> anyone install speakers or soundbars for their setups just curious?


I did. A few pages back on this thread, and also on the end pages of my build thread (see link below) you can see that I have speakers attached and how they are connected via 3.5mm wire
to the TV output. Works like a charm for trailers.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> @*AXLCMT*
> next time, just send me the log file to my email, or attach the file to a post, otherwise its a REALLY long post with the entire log visible..
> As far as your problem.. he first thing that stands out is that you interval appears to be set to a really short time, about 4 seconds by the looks of it. try bumping that up to maybe 10 or 15 at least. I suspect the problem is that the process of changing the poster is interfering with playing the trailer. also, try increasing the autoplay delay. but not to anything greater than your poster interval.


 @*meyer64* ,

By the way, at the bottom right hand side of the Movie Poster screen it keeps saying "No connection". Is that possibly a cause or symptom of my problem with the trailers not running?
I am trying all different combination of every possible variable of numbers for the "trailers" and "display" settings to troubleshooting and I'm still getting a black screen for trailers. 

I'm just curious, can I save my "cache" folder and back it up, then remove the current version, then reload the previous version of my Movie Poster app and then just paste the backed up "cache" folder to the new installation? I of course would manually delete all of the folders that are related to the Movie Poster app before I reinstall the old/previous version. Not that I plan on doing this but I was just thinking that I may have to resort to such a fix.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> @*meyer64* ,
> 
> By the way, at the bottom right hand side of the Movie Poster screen it keeps saying "No connection". Is that possibly a cause or symptom of my problem with the trailers not running?
> I am trying all different combination of every possible variable of numbers for the "trailers" and "display" settings to troubleshooting and I'm still getting a black screen for trailers.
> 
> I'm just curious, can I save my "cache" folder and back it up, then remove the current version, then reload the previous version of my Movie Poster app and then just paste the backed up "cache" folder to the new installation? I of course would manually delete all of the folders that are related to the Movie Poster app before I reinstall the old/previous version. Not that I plan on doing this but I was just thinking that I may have to resort to such a fix.


Absolutely. All the files saved in the cache are compatible across all versions of the program. Some older versions might not use all the data, but it wont hurt anything.


----------



## Cerina

Hi,

since last week I have a problem running the Software. The Kodi plugin stoped working for me. It only says connected but don't show the Kodi Version. It reinstallad the Software, but doesn't work. Also i installed the sofware on another PC, there the plugin works. I don't know what to do further`?

Thats the log from the PC where the plugin is not working 
27.06.2016 11:27:02 - Plugin Connection Status Changed: 172.16.0.230 : True


and thats from the other PC:
27.06.2016 11:27:49 - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 16.1 stable : True

THe config file for the plugin is on both PC the same.


----------



## Cerina

Hi,

deleting the user profil solved the issue.


----------



## marlon1925

Sushi7 said:


> Yes when connected to a Media Player such Emby, Plex, Xbmc/Kodi, etc.


How do I connect my display sir? Can I use the Intel compute stick and just connect to the same network?


----------



## dth122

I'm periodically getting an mplayer error - The application was unable to start correctly. I don't know exactly when this happens, I just notice it after I leave MP running for a while. The posters continue to rotate and display, but the error dialog box stays on the screen. 

I'm running v2.2.0.1 on Win10.

I assume this has something to do with motion posters, but haven't concluded that for sure. I'm not auto-playing trailers.

Is there any way to troubleshoot this? Or should I turn off motion posters for now and wait for v2.3 with libVLC?
- Dave


----------



## CaptainKen

marlon1925 said:


> How do I connect my display sir? Can I use the Intel compute stick and just connect to the same network?


Yes load MPA onto the Intel Stick.


----------



## meyer64

dth122 said:


> I'm periodically getting an mplayer error - The application was unable to start correctly. I don't know exactly when this happens, I just notice it after I leave MP running for a while. The posters continue to rotate and display, but the error dialog box stays on the screen.
> 
> I'm running v2.2.0.1 on Win10.
> 
> I assume this has something to do with motion posters, but haven't concluded that for sure. I'm not auto-playing trailers.
> 
> Is there any way to troubleshoot this? Or should I turn off motion posters for now and wait for v2.3 with libVLC?
> - Dave


What is the exact message your'e seeing? mp4 format motion posters do use mplayer, so its possible thats when the error is being thrown.


----------



## dth122

meyer64 said:


> What is the exact message your'e seeing? mp4 format motion posters do use mplayer, so its possible thats when the error is being thrown.


That's all there is to the error message... the header says mplayer.exe - Application Error. The body of the message says "The application was unable to start correctly." There's a hex code after the message, which I don't have but can get next time is appears.

All of my motion posters were downloaded from your site, so I don't see why I would have this problem.

Since the problem is outside of MP, I assume that the logs wouldn't help, would they?
- Dave


----------



## dilly

*add new posters?*

Hey guys,

I know I am missing something silly but for the life of me I cant seem to add a poster I downloaded from the web and saved on my hard drive) to my cache (so that I can select it via the web-remote for this particular movie).

If a poster isnt showing as an option (I assume it is not available from the sites the program scrapes) how do I add it as an option if I have it saved locally on my computer.

I tried adding it directly to the cache folder for that particular move. However it does not come up as an option to select via the webremote.
When I click on add poster in the webremote it appears to want to add the movie all over again (asks for IMDB id, etc.) I just want to add this custom poster to my options for this movie.

Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

dilly said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know I am missing something silly but for the life of me I cant seem to add a poster I downloaded from the web and saved on my hard drive) to my cache (so that I can select it via the web-remote for this particular movie).
> 
> If a poster isnt showing as an option (I assume it is not available from the sites the program scrapes) how do I add it as an option if I have it saved locally on my computer.
> 
> I tried adding it directly to the cache folder for that particular move. However it does not come up as an option to select via the webremote.
> When I click on add poster in the webremote it appears to want to add the movie all over again (asks for IMDB id, etc.) I just want to add this custom poster to my options for this movie.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you trying to change a poster for an existing movie? If so, you could use the Poster Options (gear icon next to the movie in the web remote) and use the 'Choose Alternate Poster' option. This will give you a list of poster available form themoviedb for that movie, just pick the one you want and it will be downloaded for you. Or if you really want to add the specific file you downloaded, you'd need to edit the .nfo file for that movie. You need to change the element. Take a look at the definitive guide for more information on the layout of the .nfo files. https://docs.google.com/document/d/...esbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.4tqtb3h3z7bj


----------



## dilly

meyer64 said:


> Are you trying to change a poster for an existing movie? If so, you could use the Poster Options (gear icon next to the movie in the web remote) and use the 'Choose Alternate Poster' option. This will give you a list of poster available form themoviedb for that movie, just pick the one you want and it will be downloaded for you. Or if you really want to add the specific file you downloaded, you'd need to edit the .nfo file for that movie. You need to change the element. Take a look at the definitive guide for more information on the layout of the .nfo files.



Yes I guess the moviedb doesnt have the one I located elsewhere and downloaded.

When I change the ,thumb. element within the nfo file, am I just changing the filename to the new picture (ie newpicture.jpg). And then make sure newpicture.jpg is in the same cache folder as the nfo file?

Or does it need a file path of some sort for the 


Thanks for your help


----------



## BrolicBeast

So this is absolutely awesome. Question: Does this work with Jriver? I have a burning need for software like this to interface with Jriver. The concept is out of this world!!

--Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


----------



## davisnub

would this nuc have sufficient horsepower just to run this app?

https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC5CP...ie=UTF8&qid=1468336902&sr=8-1&keywords=4k+nuc


----------



## Robert Clark

davisnub said:


> would this nuc have sufficient horsepower just to run this app?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC5CP...ie=UTF8&qid=1468336902&sr=8-1&keywords=4k+nuc


Not sure about that one but I have it up and running on the first gen Intel Compute stick and it's pretty basic...


----------



## davisnub

Robert Clark said:


> Not sure about that one but I have it up and running on the first gen Intel Compute stick and it's pretty basic...


sorry for the misinformation. I neglected to mention that I would be driving a 4k display.


----------



## meyer64

BrolicBeast said:


> So this is absolutely awesome. Question: Does this work with Jriver? I have a burning need for software like this to interface with Jriver. The concept is out of this world!!
> 
> --Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


Currently, no. There is support for integration with Kodi, Plex, and Emby. There is also plugin to allow the manual triggering of the 'now playing' poster. 

I looked into Jriver MC a little bit. It does have a very API that I might be able to interface with, but it doesn't provide much detail about the currently playing media and wouldn't be able to have quite the same level of integration as the other plugins. The best it could do is pull the cover art and media file name and playback status. Jriver doesn't provide any additional detail like the imdbid, production year or ratings. 

I've never really understood the appeal of Jriver MC. At first glance it seems much less suited to home theater usage than the alternatives. Whats the killer feature?


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> sorry for the misinformation. I neglected to mention that I would be driving a 4k display.


Personally, the only system I've had good luck with on a 4k display has a 6th gen i5. I previously ran a 4th gen i3 and it does work, the transitions just aren't quite as smooth. I can also say that in my experience win10 performs much better than win 7 at 4k resolution on the same hardware. Win7 on the i3 resulted in very choppy transitions, while win10 wasn't too bad on the same machine, just not as good as the i5. I'm not sure how the celeron i that NUC would perform at 4k, but if you get one, I'd be interested to hear your results.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> Personally, the only system I've had good luck with on a 4k display has a 6th gen i5. I previously ran a 4th gen i3 and it does work, the transitions just aren't quite as smooth. I can also say that in my experience win10 performs much better than win 7 at 4k resolution on the same hardware. Win7 on the i3 resulted in very choppy transitions, while win10 wasn't too bad on the same machine, just not as good as the i5. I'm not sure how the celeron i that NUC would perform at 4k, but if you get one, I'd be interested to hear your results.


that has me worried since the nuc is on amazon and they would charge a restocking fee I would imagine.


----------



## GRIMMACE

meyer64 said:


> Personally, the only system I've had good luck with on a 4k display has a 6th gen i5. I previously ran a 4th gen i3 and it does work, the transitions just aren't quite as smooth. I can also say that in my experience win10 performs much better than win 7 at 4k resolution on the same hardware. Win7 on the i3 resulted in very choppy transitions, while win10 wasn't too bad on the same machine, just not as good as the i5. I'm not sure how the celeron i that NUC would perform at 4k, but if you get one, I'd be interested to hear your results.



I assume the chromebit would not work well with a 4k display such as the Spectre tv you purchased? By the way stumbled across this thread as I'm building my Theater. Fantastic Job.


----------



## meyer64

GRIMMACE said:


> I assume the chromebit would not work well with a 4k display such as the Spectre tv you purchased? By the way stumbled across this thread as I'm building my Theater. Fantastic Job.


As far as I know the chromebit only supports up to 1080p output. If there is a chrome device that does 4k, I suspect it would work OK. All it really needs to do is show a web page. Loading the images might slow it down a bit though, since the 4k poster files are much larger.


----------



## CheezWiz54

You mention in the first post that Animated posters will work with the app, but must be manually added. Can you outline how this would be done? I have a few posters in .gif format I would like to test with the app before publishing them.


----------



## meyer64

CheezWiz54 said:


> You mention in the first post that Animated posters will work with the app, but must be manually added. Can you outline how this would be done? I have a few posters in .gif format I would like to test with the app before publishing them.


Please see The Definitive Guide. There is a section that explains how to add motionposters.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...esbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.djvuucf3n2q5


----------



## AXLCMT

My first attempt ever of using the "Now Playing" feature of the MoviePoster app by , connecting the MoviePoster app to my Kodi program on a different PC was a 100% success last night.

It was very straightforward and simple to configure.

You just have to enable the Web Server in Kodi, click the radio button in Kodi to "allow Kodi to be controlled by a different system", then add the IP
address of the Kodi PC to your settings in The MoviePoster app and wallah...when I started playing Expendables 3 in Kodi on my HTPC, the MoviePoster app
showed the "Now Playing" banner and the Expendables 3 poster.

I will post a video of it in action when I have time.


----------



## AXLCMT

AXLCMT said:


> I just upgraded to the latest build from 4/7/16 and I get the trailers but there is a black screen.
> Damn, I wish I had stayed with the previous version. My brother-in-law is coming tomorrow
> evening and I wanted to show this little puppy off.
> 
> Here is the screenshot of the "black screen" where the trailer should be.
> Pluse below are the "settings" for certain tab windows to show what settings I have.
> 
> As stated earlier, about 5 hours ago, my trailers were running perfectly then BOOM, with the new version I get this. I love playing around with settings and tinkering to get a program to work, but I've been playing around with different settings for about 2 hours now between 3am-5am EST (can't sleep).
> 
> Also attached is what I believe the latest log file. As you can see in one of these image attachments, I included the "window" to show the path of the file location of the log that I have uploaded because I am not even sure if I am uploading the correct log file since the time right now is 5:05am EST and the log file latest time is like 1:45am (not sure what time zone the log file considers itself in).
> 
> Please help meyer64. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/25/2016 12:02:33 AM - Starting MoviePoster Version 2.2.0.1


I figured out why my trailers were not playing, even in the old version of MoviePoster!!
I just figured it out a few minutes ago while playing around with the settings and searching
each "tab/page" on the left hand side of the "settings" feature. 

I did not have the "Show Trailers on this display" option ticked in the "Display" section!!! 

Now the trailers work as usual!


----------



## rmilyard

So I am starting to add some MP4 motionposters from your site. They play fine outside MP. When play with it they are flashing and not playing back right.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So I am starting to add some MP4 motionposters from your site. They play fine outside MP. When play with it they are flashing and not playing back right.


Can you specify which ones your having trouble with? Are you using a native display or WebView? What type of hardware are you using?


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Can you specify which ones your having trouble with? Are you using a native display or WebView? What type of hardware are you using?


Native. All the ones you have on FAQ that are MP4. They play fine outside. I tried GIFs and work fine. Using GTX 970 card.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Can you specify which ones your having trouble with? Are you using a native display or WebView? What type of hardware are you using?


So it works fine on my main PC using for MP. The one having issues is one I test on so no big deal.

However one thing is when the MP4 plays the mouse cursor that I moved to top corner to be out of side comes back to middle of screen and stays there always. Is there somehow to stop this?


----------



## DexDeadly

Had a question about motion posters. Do these not work in landscape? I noticed when a motion poster plays it will do it ok on a portrait view. But if I have a specific cinemagraph / motion poster that is in the 1920x1080 resolution it is forced resolution for the portait view on both screens. The landscape view has the regular poster behind it. Is there a way to specify which motion poster is for landscape/fanart and which is for portrait/poster?


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Had a question about motion posters. Do these not work in landscape? I noticed when a motion poster plays it will do it ok on a portrait view. But if I have a specific cinemagraph / motion poster that is in the 1920x1080 resolution it is forced resolution for the portait view on both screens. The landscape view has the regular poster behind it. Is there a way to specify which motion poster is for landscape/fanart and which is for portrait/poster?


I'll have to check, don't remember how the scaling is handled. Can you send me an example of a widescreen motionposter your trying to use? Also, is this on a native display or using WebView?


----------



## DexDeadly

meyer64 said:


> I'll have to check, don't remember how the scaling is handled. Can you send me an example of a widescreen motionposter your trying to use? Also, is this on a native display or using WebView?


So here is what I got from testing. I'm using the gifs found here 

http://cinemavision.tv/forums/topic/730-underworld-awakening-fanart/

Native Displays Portrait the screen goes gray, the landscape I just get the fan art. In WebView display for portrait it will show the image just forced resolution and then with landscape webview it seems to use the same dimensions as portrait so half of the screen is showing the motionposter and the other half is the normal fan art in place. I guess it is just overlapping the motion over top of the still. Let me know if you need anything else. I am using the latest as well.


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> So it works fine on my main PC using for MP. The one having issues is one I test on so no big deal.
> 
> However one thing is when the MP4 plays the mouse cursor that I moved to top corner to be out of side comes back to middle of screen and stays there always. Is there somehow to stop this?


Meyer64 is there a way to stop this?


----------



## AXLCMT

I am upgraded to the newest Movie Poster App (2.2.0.01) and I get this error message
when I _*right click*_ on the movie poster app when it is playing a poster (and trailer).
This same error window popped up just before I upgraded to the newest Movie Poster version.
As I said I had this problem when I had the previous version just a few minutes ago, so after checking to make sure that my mouse had no issues in device manager, I thought that it might be
the version of the Movie Poster app, so I tried the upgrade and I am still getting the error. It's funny that I never had this problem before.

When I click the "OK" button the entire window closes and it forces the Movie Poster App to close. The "Settings/configuration" window for The MoviePosterApp does not show up by the way during this issue (my goal of course by right clicking during the Movie Poster app displaying is to get into the MoviePoster app "settings" window).



Anyone have any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## AXLCMT

To help solve the problem above I saved my "Cache" folder (it was 9+GB in size!!!) and I confirmed it had all of my movie poster and trailer data (a lot of tt* IMDB type of folders). 

I removed the current MoviePoster App via Windows Vista's uninstall program feature and I manually deleted
the folders for it in Windows Explorer.

I forgot to write down which directory the "Cache" folder was in. 

Can you confirm which directory the "Cache" folder is located?

I need to know in order to place my old Cache folder into the new install.

Thank you.


----------



## SlickSpur

I feel like every time I log into this forum I find stuff that I didn't know exists.


----------



## AXLCMT

I am in the middle of re-installing the Movie Poster App.

Just to confirm, what is the shortcut directory to the Movie Poster App executable to start the Movie Poster App
if I want to create a shortcut on my desktop?

I know that you can "drag" the Movie Poster App icon that is in the system tray to the desktop, but that is not working for 
me at the moment.

Also, I saved the "Cache" folder from my previous install. It is a total of 6GB in size. 

Can I just paste the contents of my previous "Cache" directory into the current "Cache" folder after I re-install
the Movie Poster app?

Also, does Windows Vista have any issues with The Movie Poster app. I am thinking the free upgrade to Windows 10 is the way to go and has lesser issues possibly than Windows Vista.


----------



## AXLCMT

What is the difference between the .MSI download and the zip file download?

I know that if you download the zip file and extract it, then if you double click the 2.53mb MoviePoster "application", MoviePoster will start.

I also know that if you download the .MSI file, it requires a complete installation. 

What is the difference?


----------



## AXLCMT

If you are using the Movie Poster app (not the .MSI install version) version where you just download the zip file, extract the zip file,
then run the MoviePoster.exe executable to run MoviePoster, where is the Cache folder that downloads all of your movie posters from
the moviedb? ie What directory is the Cache folder located in? I can't find it.


----------



## AXLCMT

opeters said:


> Finished my MoviePoster display:


Bad ass!!! Yours is light years ahead of mine!!
Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## AXLCMT

AXLCMT said:


> If you are using the Movie Poster app (not the .MSI install version) version where you just download the zip file, extract the zip file,
> then run the MoviePoster.exe executable to run MoviePoster, where is the Cache folder that downloads all of your movie posters from
> the moviedb? ie What directory is the Cache folder located in? I can't find it.


Nevermind. I think I found it.
Is this it? I found this on the forum, as I have manually deleted all folders in Windows Explorer related to Movie Poster.

C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> Had a question about motion posters. Do these not work in landscape? I noticed when a motion poster plays it will do it ok on a portrait view. But if I have a specific cinemagraph / motion poster that is in the 1920x1080 resolution it is forced resolution for the portait view on both screens. The landscape view has the regular poster behind it. Is there a way to specify which motion poster is for landscape/fanart and which is for portrait/poster?





AXLCMT said:


> What is the difference between the .MSI download and the zip file download?
> 
> I know that if you download the zip file and extract it, then if you double click the 2.53mb MoviePoster "application", MoviePoster will start.
> 
> I also know that if you download the .MSI file, it requires a complete installation.
> 
> What is the difference?


The MSI installer just copies the files to the Program Files folder and creates shortcuts for you in the start menu and on your desktop, otherwise there isn't really a difference.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I am upgraded to the newest Movie Poster App (2.2.0.01) and I get this error message
> when I _*right click*_ on the movie poster app when it is playing a poster (and trailer).
> This same error window popped up just before I upgraded to the newest Movie Poster version.
> As I said I had this problem when I had the previous version just a few minutes ago, so after checking to make sure that my mouse had no issues in device manager, I thought that it might be
> the version of the Movie Poster app, so I tried the upgrade and I am still getting the error. It's funny that I never had this problem before.
> 
> When I click the "OK" button the entire window closes and it forces the Movie Poster App to close. The "Settings/configuration" window for The MoviePosterApp does not show up by the way during this issue (my goal of course by right clicking during the Movie Poster app displaying is to get into the MoviePoster app "settings" window).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what the problem could be?


There is probably a corrupt config file somewhere. The config files can be found in your AppData\Local\MoviePoster folder, for example:
C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System

AppData is normally hidden, so you might need to enable hidden files to browse to it.

Chances are the culprit is the displayconfig.xml file. There were some issues with that in previous versions. Just delete it and it will be regenerated the next time the program runs. 

Also note that the C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\ files are NOT removed by uninstalling the app. They are left in place so that your settings can carry over to a new installation or upgrade.


----------



## meyer64

DexDeadly said:


> So here is what I got from testing. I'm using the gifs found here
> 
> http://cinemavision.tv/forums/topic/730-underworld-awakening-fanart/
> 
> Native Displays Portrait the screen goes gray, the landscape I just get the fan art. In WebView display for portrait it will show the image just forced resolution and then with landscape webview it seems to use the same dimensions as portrait so half of the screen is showing the motionposter and the other half is the normal fan art in place. I guess it is just overlapping the motion over top of the still. Let me know if you need anything else. I am using the latest as well.


I will look into it, thanks for the samples.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> The MSI installer just copies the files to the Program Files folder and creates shortcuts for you in the start menu and on your desktop, otherwise there isn't really a difference.


Thanks meyer64! My mind is still blown away at how this app makes my home theater experience that much more magical!!!

Do you think I could saved the contents of my previous installation "Cache" folder into the new installation's Cache folder by placing the entire contents to the following directory?

*C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\*

If not, no big deal, I can just use the Webremote to add all of my favorite movie posters manually.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Thanks meyer64! My mind is still blown away at how this app makes my home theater experience that much more magical!!!
> 
> Do you think I could saved the contents of my previous installation "Cache" folder into the new installation's Cache folder by placing the entire contents to the following directory?
> 
> *C:\Users\meyer\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\*
> 
> If not, no big deal, I can just use the Webremote to add all of my favorite movie posters manually.


Yeah, that should work just fine for the most part. the only exception would be .gif or .swf format motion posters if you have any of those. They use a generated html file to scale the image that might need to be deleted and regenerated if the location is different than your previous install.


----------



## meyer64

I've been a bit busy with other projects lately and haven't gotten 2.3 finished up as soon as I had hoped. For those who are curious or adventurous, here is a download link to a dev build of version 2.3. It is NOT finished, some things are possibly broken, but there are also some fixes and new features to try out. The cache page of the WebRemote, for example is much more responsive, especially when working with large poster libraries. 
There have also been some fixes in the poster list generation when using multiple sources. If you go the feeling you should have been seeing more variety of posters in 2.2.0.1 using multiple sources, this build improves that. Also included are the (somewhat undocumented) multidisplay features allowing for multiple display groups showing different posters per group, as described in post 1999. 

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.0_Dev.zip

As always, feedback is welcome, but I am aware that some things aren't functional yet.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> I used paint.Net to make the Great Dane Cinema logo. Its a modified version of a desktop wallpaper I made for my HTPC. Unfortunately I cant find my original files for it at the moment. But I've attached the most recent .pdn file I could find. Hopefully it will be usefully in creating your own. The text isnt just a font, rather a layer with the text cut out of it, over a layer containing the gold gradient. The reflection of the text is also composed of multiple layers to achieve the desired effect. Poke around in the .pdn file and turn the layers on and off and you'll get the idea.
> 
> Great Dane Cinema reflection Poster small.zip 222k .zip file




meyer64,

When you used *paint.net* to make your Great Dane Cinema logo, did you add the font and the image of the dog at a *90 degree angle *OR did you create the font and the image etc in an *upright position and NOT at a 90 angle.* I ask because as per the youtube instructional video below, regarding how to force your paint.net project to a 16:9 aspect ratio, the project in reference in the youtube video is in landscape ratio mode and not portrait and if I create the logo project while in 16:9 landscape mode, I will have to figure out a way
to make my personal image "90 degrees" and add the font at a 90 degree angle.

Or, is there a way to add the font horizontally (the normal way everyone adds font and images etc), and then "switch" the paint.net project by rotating it 90 degrees?

Another question while on this subject. If I followed the instructions in the youtube video below, by adding the finalized paint.net project and keep the paint.net final project in a 16:9 landscape mode, and then add the image as the logo and therefore instructing
MoviePoster to use my logo instead of the default Great Dane Cinema logo, will my logo look "weird" and in landscape in contrast to your Great Dane Cinema logo which appears in portrait when you start the MoviePoster app?


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Motion poster support is also improved. animated gifs are a supported format, as well as motionposters stored as a video. (.mp4 , .mkv, .mov , etc.) This also works nicely for theater intros like this:
> Great Dane Cinema Intro Poster
> 
> I was thinking of having a shortened version of this played when the display is first triggered by my motion sensor.


What program did you use to make your animated Great Dane motion poster?


----------



## Joshua Spann

*Android*

Is it possible that someday there might be an android version, particularly for nvidia shield, it has kodi and plex on it, which i'm using as my media center, since its much easier for the wife to control?


----------



## Joshua Spann

Joshua Spann said:


> Is it possible that someday there might be an android version, particularly for nvidia shield, it has kodi and plex on it, which i'm using as my media center, since its much easier for the wife to control?


Nevermind i got it to work with the Shield, awesome.


----------



## CheezWiz54

*FanArt not made to work with the MoviePoster app*



meyer64 said:


> The MSI installer just copies the files to the Program Files folder and creates shortcuts for you in the start menu and on your desktop, otherwise there isn't really a difference.





DexDeadly said:


> So here is what I got from testing. I'm using the gifs found here
> 
> 
> 
> Native Displays Portrait the screen goes gray, the landscape I just get the fan art. In WebView display for portrait it will show the image just forced resolution and then with landscape webview it seems to use the same dimensions as portrait so half of the screen is showing the motionposter and the other half is the normal fan art in place. I guess it is just overlapping the motion over top of the still. Let me know if you need anything else. I am using the latest as well.


I.m actually the author who made those over at CinemaVision. The FanArt ones are not really made to work with the MoviePoster app. Not really sure how people will use them at this point. I did make posters out of the FanArt Cinemagraphs that would work in the limited width of a poster and put them in the Cinemagraph categoty under posters. If Meyr64 can find a way to make them work, great but I wouldn't spend a ton of time trying to figure it out. Meyer, if you need anything from me if you decide to pursue it let me know. My user name over at CinemVision.TV is gamephoenix. Hopefully I'm not crossing any boundaries by posting this in your forum


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> There is probably a corrupt config file somewhere. The config files can be found in your AppData\Local\MoviePoster folder, for example:
> C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System
> 
> AppData is normally hidden, so you might need to enable hidden files to browse to it.
> 
> Chances are the culprit is the displayconfig.xml file. There were some issues with that in previous versions. Just delete it and it will be regenerated the next time the program runs.
> 
> Also note that the C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\ files are NOT removed by uninstalling the app. They are left in place so that your settings can carry over to a new installation or upgrade.


Ah, I didn't see this message until now. Thank you for your help. On Friday night I just blew out Windows 7 (formatted the hard drive and re-installed Windows 7) and then re-installed Movie Poster. Everything is fine now but if I ever see that error again, I will now know the possible solution thanks to your help. 

I was able to get the Showtime feature working and set it up so that after every movie poster, the Showtime feature poster would pop up for my movie night on Saturday night!! Then the Now Playing feature showed up when I fired up the movie via Kodi!!!

*Everyone needs to know that meyer64 decided to share this awesome program with the world out of kindness of his heart as he could have just kept it for himself and not shared it with anyone. Thank you for your hard work as you help us with this awesome program!!!!!*


----------



## AXLCMT

*Problem with adding a custom Movie Poster Banner - Set button*

I downloaded this jpg image in the link below in order to use this Movie Poster Banner to replace the Great Dane Movie poster banner.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/1439406-movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software-24.html#post24562410
*
Attached is the jpg image that sraptor published at the link above.*

But when I go into the Movie Poster "settings" and go into the "Appearance" tab and then click on the "Set" button below the "Theater Poster" area on the right hand side, the Windows explorer does not "see" the image/jpg that I want to be my Theater Poster. It does not see anything in the folder.

Do I have to change the size/dimensions of the image that I want to "set" as my "Theater Poster".


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I downloaded this jpg image in the link below in order to use this Movie Poster Banner to replace the Great Dane Movie poster banner.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/1439406-movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software-24.html#post24562410
> *
> Attached is the jpg image that sraptor published at the link above.*
> 
> But when I go into the Movie Poster "settings" and go into the "Appearance" tab and then click on the "Set" button below the "Theater Poster" area on the right hand side, the Windows explorer does not "see" the image/jpg that I want to be my Theater Poster. It does not see anything in the folder.
> 
> Do I have to change the size/dimensions of the image that I want to "set" as my "Theater Poster".


the file extension needs to be .jpg or .png that file is named with a .JPEG extension. you should be able to just change it to .jpg and it should work fine.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> the file extension needs to be .jpg or .png that file is named with a .JPEG extension. you should be able to just change it to .jpg and it should work fine.


Wow. How did I not catch that? I thought it was jpg.


----------



## CaptainKen

Once in a while MPA hangs on a poster. I have to then either Quit or open Settings for it to start working again. However, the next time it gets to that same poster it freezes again. If I delete the poster folder then all is well.

I've attached 2 log files. The current poster it freezes on is Ben-Hur. Go to "8/5/2016 6:43:24 AM" in the log to see what's happening.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Once in a while MPA hangs on a poster. I have to then either Quit or open Settings for it to start working again. However, the next time it gets to that same poster it freezes again. If I delete the poster folder then all is well.
> 
> I've attached 2 log files. The current poster it freezes on is Ben-Hur. Go to "8/5/2016 6:43:24 AM" in the log to see what's happening.


I noticed this issue myself just a few days ago. It only seems to occur when your using a WebView display and have autoplay trailers turned on, and if the trailer file is missing or can't be saved. What happens is the program temporarily pauses the timer that changes the poster so that the poster doesn't change before the trailer finishes. This temporary pause, is normally disabled after the trailer playback finishes, but because the trailer never actually plays, it gets stuck in the temp pause state. I'll get it fixed in the next few days and send you a build to test with. If you were to manually add a trailer file for the poster causing the problem, or edit the .nfo to remove the trailer value, the problem should go away for now.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> I noticed this issue myself just a few days ago. It only seems to occur when your using a WebView display and have autoplay trailers turned on, and if the trailer file is missing or can't be saved. What happens is the program temporarily pauses the timer that changes the poster so that the poster doesn't change before the trailer finishes. This temporary pause, is normally disabled after the trailer playback finishes, but because the trailer never actually plays, it gets stuck in the temp pause state. I'll get it fixed in the next few days and send you a build to test with. If you were to manually add a trailer file for the poster causing the problem, or edit the .nfo to remove the trailer value, the problem should go away for now.


Glad you could reproduce it!


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> I've been a bit busy with other projects lately and haven't gotten 2.3 finished up as soon as I had hoped. For those who are curious or adventurous, here is a download link to a dev build of version 2.3. It is NOT finished, some things are possibly broken, but there are also some fixes and new features to try out. The cache page of the WebRemote, for example is much more responsive, especially when working with large poster libraries.
> There have also been some fixes in the poster list generation when using multiple sources. If you go the feeling you should have been seeing more variety of posters in 2.2.0.1 using multiple sources, this build improves that. Also included are the (somewhat undocumented) multidisplay features allowing for multiple display groups showing different posters per group, as described in post 1999.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.0_Dev.zip
> 
> As always, feedback is welcome, but I am aware that some things aren't functional yet.


Since you are working on v2.3, have you been able to fix any of the previously reported Chromebit issues I've been having?


----------



## Sushi7

When I use Cinema Experience or Cinema Vision with XBMC Gotham & Kodi Isengrad, trailers from Kodi Library do not show the poster on MP.

This is the file type that plays: Mission- Impossible - Rogue Nation (2015 PG-13)-trailer.mp4
Start Time/End Time are shown
Movie Title is shown
NO Poster

Any file type with -trailer does not show the Poster.

When the movie plays which does not have -trailer the poster shows just fine.


----------



## BrianBuda

are there any issues or differences between running this on Windows 7 vs Windows 10? Every so often my PC freezes and I think it's an issue with my video card and Windows 10, so I'm thinking about formatting and running Windows 7 instead. I've tried multiple drivers but it's older hardware so Windows 7 may be best


----------



## meyer64

BrianBuda said:


> are there any issues or differences between running this on Windows 7 vs Windows 10? Every so often my PC freezes and I think it's an issue with my video card and Windows 10, so I'm thinking about formatting and running Windows 7 instead. I've tried multiple drivers but it's older hardware so Windows 7 may be best


There are some fairly minor differences. The native display interface uses the Windows progress bar and font appearance. So the progress bar for the now playing screen has the more square / flat appearance on Windows 10. In my experience Windows 10 also has better video performance, particularly for the image transitions running at 4k resolution. Other than that, it should run the same on either Windows version.


----------



## GRIMMACE

I went the chromebit avenue and it works nicely. Having a small issue though. When I play a movie from Kodi the now playing info shows up on the tv with the chromebit attached but the poster does not. The start time and end time show at top and movie info, rotten tomatoes, etc. at the bottom but the poster is blank. If i go into the web remote and and click show now playing the poster will appear. This only happens on the chromebit. The poster displays properly if using movieposter on my main computer. Any ideas?


----------



## AXLCMT

After I had a major issue with Movie poster being stuck on the initial start up screen (Great Dane Cinema poster), I re-installed
Windows 7 (with the intent of the Windows 7 install formatting the entire drive which it did. It deleted all of the desktop icons but for some reason it kept all of the files in the C Drive.......weird).

Just to remind you of my previous setup that "locked up" the initial Great Dane Movie Poster page, I had copied and pasted the "Cache" folder from the previous build into the last one and it was able to use the "Cache" folders but it suddenly locked up, which is why decided to wipe everything clean and start a new install of MP.

Now everything is running fine, except that I now have to manually add each movie poster, which I actually don't mind.


----------



## kaotikr1

Is there a known issue with adding game posters to the cache? I go to add posters, select game, and search for what I want, they show up but when I click to add to cache, the folder shows up in my cache folder but there is nothing inside. Have uninstalled the app, re-installed, etc.. adding a movie or tv show seems to work fine.


----------



## meyer64

kaotikr1 said:


> Is there a known issue with adding game posters to the cache? I go to add posters, select game, and search for what I want, they show up but when I click to add to cache, the folder shows up in my cache folder but there is nothing inside. Have uninstalled the app, re-installed, etc.. adding a movie or tv show seems to work fine.


There must have been a change on the provider end. Its rejecting the connection from MoviePoster to download the artwork (HTTP 403 error), so the whole process fails. You can see this in the log if you have logging enabled. At first glance, it seems as if it doesn't like not having a user agent string set. Browsers have this, but MoviePoster didn't. I have added some code to my dev build that seems to fix the problem. But there probably isn't a way to get the current released build to work.


----------



## Cerina

Is there any way to start Movieposter as service under Windows?

Greetings from Germany.


----------



## meyer64

Cerina said:


> Is there any way to start Movieposter as service under Windows?
> 
> Greetings from Germany.


Not at the moment. I'll look into it though. I can see how that would be nice if you only want to use WebView displays.


----------



## GRIMMACE

Amazing piece of software. Well done. Sending a donation...


----------



## fredpd

I'm having an issue with MoviePoster using the full screen. This has happened since the upgrade to Windows 10 anniversary edition, I think.

Basically, when the TV turns on (I have the Motion Controller) MoviePoster only displays on half or 1/4 of the screen, it doesn't fill the screen. 

When I restart the program, it works fine, until the TV turns off and back on again, then it resizes. This happens when I turn the TV on with the remote as well.

Also since the update, the taskbar is in front of MoviePoster, it's not hidden behind like it was previously. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Misery4eva

I just got my 2nd display back up and running; program runs fine but my mouse jumps from my primary display to the poster display every time the poster changes. 

Any ideas on how to fix this?

BTW, I'm using a Logitech wireless optical mouse...


----------



## lawdawg

Wow! Nice progress on this app.


I have been a way from this thread for awhile, but a user over on the Plex forums was looking for a way to display "Now Playing" information on a second screen. I pointed him at MoviePoster's website.


MoviePoster comes close to what he is wanting, with one issue. The progress information is too small to read from across the room. 


Having been away for awhile I re-installed and registered the app on my system. I have to agree that the text is extremely tiny, especially in landscape mode on a high resolution display. Anyway to change the font size, and make the progress bar larger?


Thanks,


----------



## meyer64

Misery4eva said:


> I just got my 2nd display back up and running; program runs fine but my mouse jumps from my primary display to the poster display every time the poster changes.
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this?
> 
> BTW, I'm using a Logitech wireless optical mouse...


There was a function added a few versions ago that moves the mouse to the corner of the screen every now and then to make sure its never visible over the poster area during normal operation. I'll add an option to turn it off in in the next version.


----------



## 8382885

Hello, yes I am the user that is looking for a second screen app for Plex Media Player.

Is it possible to add some more settings, to allow users (or me) to configure it to act as a Now Playing Screen, so a little more metadata as well as the posters?

I would of course, be happy to make a generous donation for these extra features.

I am looking for something like this, but without the remote control functions:


----------



## meyer64

lawdawg said:


> Wow! Nice progress on this app.
> 
> 
> I have been a way from this thread for awhile, but a user over on the Plex forums was looking for a way to display "Now Playing" information on a second screen. I pointed him at MoviePoster's website.
> 
> 
> MoviePoster comes close to what he is wanting, with one issue. The progress information is too small to read from across the room.
> 
> 
> Having been away for awhile I re-installed and registered the app on my system. I have to agree that the text is extremely tiny, especially in landscape mode on a high resolution display. Anyway to change the font size, and make the progress bar larger?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


There isn't a way for the end user to change to change the font size, you can change the font and color in recent builds though. I know the landscape layout could use some improvement. I've just been unsure of how to do it. I received an email with some suggestions this morning. I assume this is the Plex user you were talking about. I'll be looking into modifying the layout.


----------



## meyer64

lisag said:


> Hello, yes I am the user that is looking for a second screen app for Plex Media Player.
> 
> Is it possible to add some more settings, to allow users (or me) to configure it to act as a Now Playing Screen, so a little more metadata as well as the posters?
> 
> I would of course, be happy to make a generous donation for these extra features.
> 
> I am looking for something like this, but without the remote control functions:


Hello and welcome to the forum!

I did get your email this morning, thank your for your interest and support. 
Do I understand correctly that your looking to use the landscape layout? I will definitely take your suggestions into consideration and see what I can do to improve the design of the landscape view. Are you planning on using a native display connected to your PC, or the WebView function to display via a web browser on another device? They each use their own layout. Let me know so I know where to focus my efforts first.


----------



## 8382885

meyer64 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I did get your email this morning, thank your for your interest and support.
> Do I understand correctly that your looking to use the landscape layout? I will definitely take your suggestions into consideration and see what I can do to improve the design of the landscape view. Are you planning on using a native display connected to your PC, or the WebView function to display via a web browser on another device? They each use their own layout. Let me know so I know where to focus my efforts first.


Wonderful - thank you so much for the response!

It will be used on a second monitor attached to the PC, so the TV will be playing back the video, and the second monitor will be displaying the app with metadata. The second monitor is a 15 inch 4:3 Dell TFT Monitor. I could use portrait or landscape and scale it, although I guess landscape makes more sense.


----------



## meyer64

lisag said:


> Wonderful - thank you so much for the response!
> 
> It will be used on a second monitor attached to the PC, so the TV will be playing back the video, and the second monitor will be displaying the app with metadata. The second monitor is a 15 inch 4:3 Dell TFT Monitor. I could use portrait or landscape and scale it, although I guess landscape makes more sense.


OK. I honestly never really considered anyone using it on a 4:3 screen. As it is now, its designed for a 16:9 screen. I'll make up a new layout for 4:3 so it will fill your screen. I'm busy with some other projects though, so it will take me a few weeks. I'll send you a message when I have something ready for you to try out.


----------



## davisnub

meyer, just sent a donation your way for taking the time to design something like this! just wondering, what did you use to render the default poster along with the icons? I wanted to know because the only program I have at my disposal is mspaint LOL


just wondering meyer, I wanted to create a custom list based off of a local folder location (family photos). Is there a setting that I can enable that only shows photos within that folder without alternating from another location? One thing I could do is put the photos in the cache location but I wouldn't want them deleted.

Thank you!


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> meyer, just sent a donation your way for taking the time to design something like this! just wondering, what did you use to render the default poster along with the icons? I wanted to know because the only program I have at my disposal is mspaint LOL
> 
> 
> just wondering meyer, I wanted to create a custom list based off of a local folder location (family photos). Is there a setting that I can enable that only shows photos within that folder without alternating from another location? One thing I could do is put the photos in the cache location but I wouldn't want them deleted.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for your support! My image editing application of choice is paint.net http://www.getpaint.net/index.html
The Custom Posters feature was designed for the scenario that you describe. If all you want to display are images that you have in a folder, open the settings menu and go to the 'Other Posters' tab. Check the 'Show Custom Posters' checkbox. Browse to the folder you'd like to show images from. The frequency is the number of other posters to display before showing another from your Custom Posters folder. So, if you only want to show images form the Custom Posters folder, set the frequency to 0. You may also want to disable trivia slides, and showtimes and the poster list sources from the 'Sources' tab. You can use the WebRemote to browse and select images from the Custom Folder you set using the Custom Posters tab. Images in the Custom Posters location are handles slightly differently than posters that are downloaded. They are not subject for deletion if you have the auto purge option turned on, so you don't have to worry about that. They also wont show up in the normal poster cache list, cant be set as a showtime, and can't be included in other custom lists. They can have an associated .nfo file for defining a tagline or associated video and other metadata if you want to get fancy. The .nfo file follows the same format as the ones in the main poster cache. the just need to have the same name as the image file and the .nfo file extension. I hope that helps.


----------



## DougUSMC

I don't know if this is the right place for this question, or I should go to the HTPC threads, but it's pretty Movieposter focused so I'll ask:


I have a dedicated HTPC, running Kodi and the Movieposter app. I'm just about getting to the point in my build where I'm wiring things up for video and sound, and I'm confused. So far the HTPC has been in the rack, with a HDMI to the MP TV (looking AWESOME Meyer, been a huge fan for years!!) and a monitor as a second screen. I have the MP on the MP TV fine, and can watch Kodi on the monitor as well. My question is:
How do I wire it up when I have the projector installed?????


The only thing I can think of is to add a second video card, have the HDMI out from there mirror the display on the monitor, run that to a PC-in HDMI on the receiver, and go from there? Is that the best/most efficient way to do it? The monitor is there now for ease, and I'm guessing I won't need it when the PJ is in place. I just can't mentally figure out what I'm trying to do here...


I'm assuming that what I'm trying to is pretty common for everyone that users the MP app, am I going about it the right way??


----------



## CaptainKen

DougUSMC said:


> I don't know if this is the right place for this question, or I should go to the HTPC threads, but it's pretty Movieposter focused so I'll ask:
> 
> 
> I have a dedicated HTPC, running Kodi and the Movieposter app. I'm just about getting to the point in my build where I'm wiring things up for video and sound, and I'm confused. So far the HTPC has been in the rack, with a HDMI to the MP TV (looking AWESOME Meyer, been a huge fan for years!!) and a monitor as a second screen. I have the MP on the MP TV fine, and can watch Kodi on the monitor as well. My question is:
> How do I wire it up when I have the projector installed?????
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to add a second video card, have the HDMI out from there mirror the display on the monitor, run that to a PC-in HDMI on the receiver, and go from there? Is that the best/most efficient way to do it? The monitor is there now for ease, and I'm guessing I won't need it when the PJ is in place. I just can't mentally figure out what I'm trying to do here...
> 
> I'm assuming that what I'm trying to is pretty common for everyone that users the MP app, am I going about it the right way??


You can add a 2nd video card to HTPC as you explained or add a Chromebit, Kangaroo stick, etc to the MP TV and connect via network.

I didn't mentioned Rpi because finding a browser that works and figuring out how to install everything is very challenging. @DexDeadly has a lot of time invested with RPi and I know that there are others as well. I put a lot of time into the RPi and finally gave up.

There's a few small bugs with the Chromebit solution, one of those requires a reboot every few days. The Windows HDMI sticks like Kangaroo have their own issues such as the damn Windows 10 updates forcing reboots and the Intel stick being under powered. I'm hoping that the next MP update will address the Chromebit bugs, which will make that the perfect solution. Not sure how well the Kangaroo stick works, but I think Myers uses one.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

I see that there is a Kodi plugin, but I'm wondering if the poster / trailer cache needs to be stored on the computer, or if it is pulled from the Kodi location. For example, all of my movies are on an unRAID server and each movie has it's poster & trailer in the folder with the movie. Do they need to be loaded on the computer running the movie poster app, or will it pull them from the unRAID server? I read through a few pages, but didn't find that information.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> Thanks for your support! My image editing application of choice is paint.net http://www.getpaint.net/index.html
> The Custom Posters feature was designed for the scenario that you describe. If all you want to display are images that you have in a folder, open the settings menu and go to the 'Other Posters' tab. Check the 'Show Custom Posters' checkbox. Browse to the folder you'd like to show images from. The frequency is the number of other posters to display before showing another from your Custom Posters folder. So, if you only want to show images form the Custom Posters folder, set the frequency to 0. You may also want to disable trivia slides, and showtimes and the poster list sources from the 'Sources' tab. You can use the WebRemote to browse and select images from the Custom Folder you set using the Custom Posters tab. Images in the Custom Posters location are handles slightly differently than posters that are downloaded. They are not subject for deletion if you have the auto purge option turned on, so you don't have to worry about that. They also wont show up in the normal poster cache list, cant be set as a showtime, and can't be included in other custom lists. They can have an associated .nfo file for defining a tagline or associated video and other metadata if you want to get fancy. The .nfo file follows the same format as the ones in the main poster cache. the just need to have the same name as the image file and the .nfo file extension. I hope that helps.


Thanks for the help! I figured it might be a setting with the frequency. For some reason, when I interpreted the help balloon, I thought setting it at zero would display none of the posters in the custom folder! I'll be sure to dabble a little bit in the getpaint program. I definitely liked the default format that you used, I just have to tweak the name (I don't have a great dane, just a labrador LOL)


----------



## DougUSMC

CaptainKen said:


> You can add a 2nd video card to HTPC as you explained or add a Chromebit, Kangaroo stick, etc to the MP TV and connect via network.
> 
> I didn't mentioned Rpi because finding a browser that works and figuring out how to install everything is very challenging. @*DexDeadly* has a lot of time invested with RPi and I know that there are others as well. I put a lot of time into the RPi and finally gave up.
> 
> There's a few small bugs with the Chromebit solution, one of those requires a reboot every few days. The Windows HDMI sticks like Kangaroo have their own issues such as the damn Windows 10 updates forcing reboots and the Intel stick being under powered. I'm hoping that the next MP update will address the Chromebit bugs, which will make that the perfect solution. Not sure how well the Kangaroo stick works, but I think Myers uses one.



I have both HDMI and Ethernet run to the MP TV. Currently the HDMI goes to the TV Input for MP signal and the Ethernet is for an IR blaster that is managed thru iRule. I could technically do either, but it sounds to me like the 2nd video card is the easier solution?


How many peeps here have something? Would this be a more appropriate question in a "non-MP thread"?


----------



## lovingdvd

GRIMMACE said:


> Amazing piece of software. Well done. Sending a donation...


I love the molding and the look you created there - nice job! What size displays and which make/model are those?


----------



## lovingdvd

Hey guys - these virtual movie posters is such a cool idea. I don't know if this has been done before, but I'm interested in doing 6 of them. Basically I'd have 5 leading down a hallway that would cycle through various posters for decor purposes, such as popular movies or my favorites. Then one other that would be tied to what's playing in the theater. I was looking at some movie light boxes that just light up posters and high end ones can be $500+ and required their own 120v power. So the way I look at it is that I can use 50" HD TVs for the same cost or less and of course this is WAY cooler than static movie posters being lit up! 

What would be required to have 6 of these virtual movie posters going at the same time? Is there a special card I can get for a PC that will give me more than 2 HDMI outputs/displays? For instance if there was one that did 3 then I would use two computers to control this? Or perhaps there is some crazy high end card that could handle all 6? And if I had the 5 displays randomly selecting and displaying posters, would there be a way to make sure they rotated at the same time and also that no poster was duplicated at the same time?

Would love to hear your thoughts on what would be required to get 6 of these puppies running like this. Thanks!!


----------



## meyer64

lovingdvd said:


> Hey guys - these virtual movie posters is such a cool idea. I don't know if this has been done before, but I'm interested in doing 6 of them. Basically I'd have 5 leading down a hallway that would cycle through various posters for decor purposes, such as popular movies or my favorites. Then one other that would be tied to what's playing in the theater. I was looking at some movie light boxes that just light up posters and high end ones can be $500+ and required their own 120v power. So the way I look at it is that I can use 50" HD TVs for the same cost or less and of course this is WAY cooler than static movie posters being lit up!
> 
> What would be required to have 6 of these virtual movie posters going at the same time? Is there a special card I can get for a PC that will give me more than 2 HDMI outputs/displays? For instance if there was one that did 3 then I would use two computers to control this? Or perhaps there is some crazy high end card that could handle all 6? And if I had the 5 displays randomly selecting and displaying posters, would there be a way to make sure they rotated at the same time and also that no poster was duplicated at the same time?
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on what would be required to get 6 of these puppies running like this. Thanks!!


 Currently, the program supports multiple displays, but each display shows the poster for the same movie, the idea was that you could have one display in portrait mode, and another in landscape for trailers and such. So with the current release you'd actually need a separate PC for each screen if you wanted them all to show a different poster. However, my dev build actually supports the exact scenario you describe. I almost have it finished, I just need to find some time to tie up loose ends. See post 1999 for an illustration of how multiple displays work now and what I've been working on. Once the new multidisplay architecture is completed, you could use a video card capable of 6 display outputs like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129274 That uses mini DisplayPort connectors, so you'd need to get some adapters to go to HDMI. Or you could something like a chromebit on each display and use the webview feature of movieposter. The advantage there is you don't need to run any HDMI cables or mess with expensive video cards, and the PC running as the MoviePoster 'server' could be anywhere on the network, even if it isn't physically close to the screens.


----------



## GRIMMACE

lovingdvd said:


> I love the molding and the look you created there - nice job! What size displays and which make/model are those?


Thanks. I used the 43" Sceptre 4k tv mentioned in this thread somewhere. Under $300 for the tv.


----------



## videobear

davisnub said:


> meyer, just sent a donation your way for taking the time to design something like this! just wondering, what did you use to render the default poster along with the icons? I wanted to know because the only program I have at my disposal is mspaint LOL


Ewww. Try downloading the free GIMP software. It will do just about anything Photoshop will do. It's not intuitive (well, neither is Photoshop) but there are lots of tutorials on the web. https://www.gimp.org/


----------



## MarsRup

meyer64 said:


> There was a function added a few versions ago that moves the mouse to the corner of the screen every now and then to make sure its never visible over the poster area during normal operation. I'll add an option to turn it off in in the next version.


Very timely. I was having the same issue when I'm in Windows with the MoviePosterApp running on the second monitor. On my HTPC, I normally boot straight into Kodi as the Windows shell, and it doesn't cause any problems there. Having that option would be handy when I'm actually in Windows setting things up.

This should be an easy one for you, and it's likely been discussed but I didn't feel like digging through the whole thread. Is it possible to set the app up to only display movie posters for what's in my local library?

Thanks for all the work you've put into this! People are always blown away when they see it running in my basement theater.


----------



## PM-Performance

I decided to play with this a little yesterday to get the feel for it and see if I can use it in my particular scenario and had some questions. 

I have a PC setup that houses my media and uses Plex to distribute to my other devices. I hooked this Movieposter app up to that PC and used a second monitor and cannot get the feed from Plex. I saw the blurb about the name matching, but when I test from the PC, it just plays in a browser. When I test from my Oppo that is connected to the media server, it does not show the device name being played on. I tried putting the PC name in the field and I dont think it connected. I changed it to the IP of the Oppo and shows connected, but still does not feed the info over. 

I then threw on Kodi quick to see how that worked and for streams through addons did not show the artwork, just the name. Once changed to the local content on my server that worked well enough that I may switch to kodi managing my data. However that brings me to another question. My PC is not hooked up to my gear. I stream over the network. With using this app is there a way I can run Kodi on a Sheild through my gear and still link the data somehow to the Movieposter app on the PC? Or does this all need to be done from the same unit?


----------



## Draden1

Hey everyone, 

I'm playing around with a 2nd display in webview landscape mode. The webview works great for displaying the alternate poster but I can't get trailers to show on it. I've enabled trailers to show on that display and on the primary display with no luck getting it to the 2nd display. I've also enabled trailers only on the 2nd display, no luck. 

Does the displaygroup name have to match on both displays in the settings? I'm not sure what I'm missing trying to get trailers to the 2nd display. I'm using a decently powered laptop for the 2nd display so I'm guessing that's not a concern. Version 2.2.0.1

Also, I'm thinking of getting a chromebit for the 2nd display, have people had success running trailers on a chromebit as a 2nd display?


----------



## hnupe

*What to buy?*

Can you give us newbies, what equipment to buy?


----------



## GRIMMACE

Draden1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm playing around with a 2nd display in webview landscape mode. The webview works great for displaying the alternate poster but I can't get trailers to show on it. I've enabled trailers to show on that display and on the primary display with no luck getting it to the 2nd display. I've also enabled trailers only on the 2nd display, no luck.
> 
> Does the displaygroup name have to match on both displays in the settings? I'm not sure what I'm missing trying to get trailers to the 2nd display. I'm using a decently powered laptop for the 2nd display so I'm guessing that's not a concern. Version 2.2.0.1
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of getting a chromebit for the 2nd display, have people had success running trailers on a chromebit as a 2nd display?


Yes. The chromebit plays trailers.


----------



## DougUSMC

PM-Performance said:


> I then threw on Kodi quick to see how that worked and for streams through addons did not show the artwork, just the name. Once changed to the local content on my server that worked well enough that I may switch to kodi managing my data. However that brings me to another question. My PC is not hooked up to my gear. I stream over the network. With using this app is there a way I can run Kodi on a Sheild through my gear and still link the data somehow to the Movieposter app on the PC? Or does this all need to be done from the same unit?




I have my HTPC on the network as well, and it works for me. Now the important part of your question: I'm pretty sure that when you point the MP app to your HTPC you give it an IP and hostname, so as long as they're routable to each other it should be fine. That being said, it's been forever since I installed mine, so apologies if I'm wrong.


----------



## PM-Performance

DougUSMC said:


> I have my HTPC on the network as well, and it works for me. Now the important part of your question: I'm pretty sure that when you point the MP app to your HTPC you give it an IP and hostname, so as long as they're routable to each other it should be fine. That being said, it's been forever since I installed mine, so apologies if I'm wrong.


OK, So I did some more testing in my theater. I have a laptop that runs MP on wireless and works fine for coming soon stuff. I then brought down my Sheild TV to hook up to Kodi and confirmed everything is on the same subnet and can ping each other, but I cannot get the MP to show data played on the sheild. It shows it is connected when I enter the IP of the Sheild, but does not show the data. 

Now when I go to an actual PC and launch kodi, it connects fine again, but shows KODI as the host name and shows the Now Playing data fine. Do I need to have a physical Windows PC where the media resides on running Kodi or Plex for this to work? Or can I use an android box and just have it all happen over the network?

I have blown about 3 full days on this now and ready to bag it.


----------



## PM-Performance

Ok, so I heard back from the dev last night and through multiple screenshots that that the User ID is case sensative. The first letter case in my name from Kodi to the MP app for the login was different case and caused it to not connect right. 
I think I am rocking and rolling now and can figure out how to integrate this finally. !


----------



## DougUSMC

PM-Performance said:


> Ok, so I heard back from the dev last night and through multiple screenshots that that the User ID is case sensative. The first letter case in my name from Kodi to the MP app for the login was different case and caused it to not connect right.
> I think I am rocking and rolling now and can figure out how to integrate this finally. !



Ahhh, lol! You're probably not the first person to get stuck with "login problems" for these types of things. 


So you're working well across two machines on other sides of the network?


----------



## PM-Performance

Yea I apologized for wasting him time with something stupid like that and he said he been through it plenty of times. I had 3 diff machines testing and making changes and I guess I forgot to change that one and overlooked it. 

As far as I can tell it is working across machines now. I only did a super brief test as I spent a good chunk of time on it and my brain was fried. But yea I had MP running on a PC in my theater with a monitor on it and was playing a movie on my Sheild in another part of the house within Kodi and went back down to the theater and saw Now Showing! So that is a plus. 
I may tinker more later this week to run it on the PC I plan to run it on and retest and get a dedicated Sheild for the theater as I stole it from the livingroom to test temporarily.


----------



## DougUSMC

DougUSMC said:


> I have both HDMI and Ethernet run to the MP TV. Currently the HDMI goes to the TV Input for MP signal and the Ethernet is for an IR blaster that is managed thru iRule. I could technically do either, but it sounds to me like the 2nd video card is the easier solution?
> 
> How many peeps here have something? Would this be a more appropriate question in a "non-MP thread"?



Just to close the loop on this, the solution was pretty simple: 


In order to have 3 screens running, I went with a 2nd video card. The one I had was pretty old, so I bought a couple of HDMI cards for about $60 each, and installed a new pair into the HTPC. 


I have one card dedicated HDMI over to the receiver, which eventually displays to the projector. This works great, and pretty much focuses on Kodi.


The second card has both MIDI and HDMI out, and I use both. The MIDI is for the HTPC monitor, the HDMI runs to the MoviePoster TV in the lobby. 


Everything works well, and I'll post a couple of pics here after I get the framing complete for the lobby entrance cleaned up.


I control the entire theater thru iRule, so I'm working on updating those pages now, but one of the things I notice is that I'm having a hard time getting the startups and screens to work the way I want. I haven't upgraded the MoviePoster app in a while, so I'll start there and look for a setting. I know that Kodi will let me dedicate which screen it goes to, but is there anything in the latest version of the app that does the same thing? The screen I'm using for this is at the extreme limit of my wireless mouse's range, so tweaking it every other startup or so is getting annoying...


----------



## meyer64

DougUSMC said:


> Just to close the loop on this, the solution was pretty simple:
> 
> 
> In order to have 3 screens running, I went with a 2nd video card. The one I had was pretty old, so I bought a couple of HDMI cards for about $60 each, and installed a new pair into the HTPC.
> 
> 
> I have one card dedicated HDMI over to the receiver, which eventually displays to the projector. This works great, and pretty much focuses on Kodi.
> 
> 
> The second card has both MIDI and HDMI out, and I use both. The MIDI is for the HTPC monitor, the HDMI runs to the MoviePoster TV in the lobby.
> 
> 
> Everything works well, and I'll post a couple of pics here after I get the framing complete for the lobby entrance cleaned up.
> 
> 
> I control the entire theater thru iRule, so I'm working on updating those pages now, but one of the things I notice is that I'm having a hard time getting the startups and screens to work the way I want. I haven't upgraded the MoviePoster app in a while, so I'll start there and look for a setting. I know that Kodi will let me dedicate which screen it goes to, but is there anything in the latest version of the app that does the same thing? The screen I'm using for this is at the extreme limit of my wireless mouse's range, so tweaking it every other startup or so is getting annoying...


On the Displays tab of the settings window, there is an option called 'Show on Monitor'. The purpose of this setting to force a MoviePoster window to initialize on a certain display when the program starts. HDMI can throw a wrench in display settings because when a display is turned off, Windows tries to be a little too helpful and rearranges all the applications and windows to show on the active screens. To compensate for this, MoviePoster tries to detect changes in the display topology and will hide the MoviePoster display window if its assigned monitor doesn't exist. Then when the monitor comes back, the MoviePoster display window is reinitialized on that monitor. Its a bit confusing, so hopefully it makes some sense to you.


----------



## DougUSMC

meyer64 said:


> On the Displays tab of the settings window, there is an option called 'Show on Monitor'. The purpose of this setting to force a MoviePoster window to initialize on a certain display when the program starts. HDMI can throw a wrench in display settings because when a display is turned off, Windows tries to be a little too helpful and rearranges all the applications and windows to show on the active screens. To compensate for this, MoviePoster tries to detect changes in the display topology and will hide the MoviePoster display window if its assigned monitor doesn't exist. Then when the monitor comes back, the MoviePoster display window is reinitialized on that monitor. Its a bit confusing, so hopefully it makes some sense to you.



Ok, I think I dig what you're trying to say. I was already trying to time the startup of the various components (HTPC, receiver, MP TV, etc) so that the OS wouldn't try to assign the poster to a screen that wasn't yet showing as available (across the HDMI link). It sounds like selecting the "Show on Monitor" option it will limit the display to that monitor, and not allow the OS to default it to another, available display?


----------



## meyer64

DougUSMC said:


> Ok, I think I dig what you're trying to say. I was already trying to time the startup of the various components (HTPC, receiver, MP TV, etc) so that the OS wouldn't try to assign the poster to a screen that wasn't yet showing as available (across the HDMI link). It sounds like selecting the "Show on Monitor" option it will limit the display to that monitor, and not allow the OS to default it to another, available display?


Yeah, that's the idea anyway..


----------



## DougUSMC

meyer64 said:


> Yeah, that's the idea anyway..



I saw that section in the definitive guide, but didn't understand that's what it was trying to say. I didn't get a chance to check which version I'm running, but I'll play w/it tonight.


I was re-reading through this thread (it's getting Looooong) and the Ticket App thread, and saw that you were considering integrating the two. Any more progress on that?


----------



## meyer64

DougUSMC said:


> I saw that section in the definitive guide, but didn't understand that's what it was trying to say. I didn't get a chance to check which version I'm running, but I'll play w/it tonight.
> 
> 
> I was re-reading through this thread (it's getting Looooong) and the Ticket App thread, and saw that you were considering integrating the two. Any more progress on that?


When i started building the TicketMaker app, I intentionally broke out some of the classes and functions from MoviePoster in to a common class that both apps use. So It shouldn't be all that hard to add the printing function to MoviePoster. The editor part of TicketMaker will remain separate though. Right now I'm working on finishing up a few things for the next build of TicketMaker, then I'll get back to MoviePoster related stuff and look at the integration of the two.


----------



## DougUSMC

meyer64 said:


> When i started building the TicketMaker app, I intentionally broke out some of the classes and functions from MoviePoster in to a common class that both apps use. So It shouldn't be all that hard to add the printing function to MoviePoster. The editor part of TicketMaker will remain separate though. Right now I'm working on finishing up a few things for the next build of TicketMaker, then I'll get back to MoviePoster related stuff and look at the integration of the two.




Very cool, I like that they'll work together. I've never played w/the "Coming Soon" part of the MP app, but I'm looking to get to that soon.


Now that I'm using both, I'm so *torn* on which I want you to focus on more!


----------



## DougUSMC

meyer64 said:


> On the Displays tab of the settings window, there is an option called 'Show on Monitor'. The purpose of this setting to force a MoviePoster window to initialize on a certain display when the program starts. HDMI can throw a wrench in display settings because when a display is turned off, Windows tries to be a little too helpful and rearranges all the applications and windows to show on the active screens. To compensate for this, MoviePoster tries to detect changes in the display topology and will hide the MoviePoster display window if its assigned monitor doesn't exist. Then when the monitor comes back, the MoviePoster display window is reinitialized on that monitor. Its a bit confusing, so hopefully it makes some sense to you.




Ok, I had a chance to play with this for a bit last night, and it's not working like I hoped. I troubleshot for a while, and think I'm narrowing down the problem when I played with "Identify Displays". When I do this, it tells me that the monitor is 0. If I have it on the MP TV, it says 0. If I put it on the HTPC monitor, 0. On the projector, 0. The more annoying thing is that when I go to check out what the computer thinks is available under the OS settings it says 1,2, 3 (which is correct). When I look at which options are available in the MP drop down for assigning under "Show on Monitor", it lists Display 1, 2, 4.
It doesn't even show 0 or 3??!?!
UGH!


Next I tried changing how the displays are configured on the OS (Win 10), and that didn't help. They were set up as follows:
1 - Portrait, MP TV (HDMI, video card [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 )[/URL] 
2 - Landscape, HTPC monitor (analog, video card [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 )[/URL] 
3 - Landscape, projector (HDMI, video card [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 )[/URL] 
#2 is set to be the primary, and every thing is set to "Extend this display". I figured this might be the problem, so I tried to turn off "Extend this display", but then everything got worse. It won't let me set #1 to portrait, forgets the resolution settings, changes up the order of the displays, etc..


HALP!!!


On a good note: I created a new iRule page with an embedded URL to the MoviePoster web remote, and that works like a charm!!


----------



## vemulasri

*Chromebit*

For people using the chromebit is it USB powered or do we need a outlet? If not chromebit what devices can be used that are USB powered.


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> For people using the chromebit is it USB powered or do we need a outlet? If not chromebit what devices can be used that are USB powered.


The Chromebit does require an external power adapter and will not run from a USB power supply. Android devices are also an option. You'll just need to use an app like tasker to auto launch the browser on startup. I'm sure there are several Android stick devices that can be powered by USB, although you should be careful if you plan to power it from the USB port on your TV. Most USB ports only supply up to 500ma of current, some devices might require more than that. Typical phone and tablet chargers nowadays supply up to 2A.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 2 questions.

First is there a way to hide the mouse pointer? Mine always comes up in the way for trailers or motionposters.

Next when using .gif for motionposters I seem to get this on my downstairs poster. On my main rig upstairs I use for gaming and test it works.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> meyer64 2 questions.
> 
> First is there a way to hide the mouse pointer? Mine always comes up in the way for trailers or motionposters.
> 
> Next when using .gif for motionposters I seem to get this on my downstairs poster. On my main rig upstairs I use for gaming and test it works.


Which version of MoviePoster are you running? Newer versions should hide the mouse pointer and move it to the lower right corner. That way if it does show, its off the screen and not an annoyance. 

I've had a couple other people report similar issues with .gif motionposters.. Unfortunately I haven't been able to replicate the problem myself so I have no idea why it happens. It could be due to screen resolution or graphics driers, but so far I have not been able to identify a common cause. In all honesty, while motionposters are neat, .gifs really don't look all that nice... they are usually of low resolution and framerate and the color palate is limited. .mp4 files tend to look much nicer. I do have a folder on Google Drive with motionposters in various formats. I know it might not be the solution that your looking for, but a workaround might be to just use .mp4 motionposters instead. 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8ASb73uXf-CNXJHeUpCSk5TRXc?usp=sharing


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Which version of MoviePoster are you running? Newer versions should hide the mouse pointer and move it to the lower right corner. That way if it does show, its off the screen and not an annoyance.
> 
> I've had a couple other people report similar issues with .gif motionposters.. Unfortunately I haven't been able to replicate the problem myself so I have no idea why it happens. It could be due to screen resolution or graphics driers, but so far I have not been able to identify a common cause. In all honesty, while motionposters are neat, .gifs really don't look all that nice... they are usually of low resolution and framerate and the color palate is limited. .mp4 files tend to look much nicer. I do have a folder on Google Drive with motionposters in various formats. I know it might not be the solution that your looking for, but a workaround might be to just use .mp4 motionposters instead.
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8ASb73uXf-CNXJHeUpCSk5TRXc?usp=sharing


I am using MP 2.2.0.1. The pointer in like in the middle where trailers play. I will see if can replace the gif ones. Just not many out there to even get it seems.


----------



## rmilyard

As can see where red circle is the place the mouse pointer ALWAYS comes up when motionposter and trailer starts. Even if I move it off screen when starts one comes back here.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> As can see where red circle is the place the mouse pointer ALWAYS comes up when motionposter and trailer starts. Even if I move it off screen when starts one comes back here.


Interesting.. that looks like about the same location as the top corner of the funky graphics issue you get with the motionposters. Sent you a PM...


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> The Chromebit does require an external power adapter and will not run from a USB power supply. Android devices are also an option. You'll just need to use an app like tasker to auto launch the browser on startup. I'm sure there are several Android stick devices that can be powered by USB, although you should be careful if you plan to power it from the USB port on your TV. Most USB ports only supply up to 500ma of current, some devices might require more than that. Typical phone and tablet chargers nowadays supply up to 2A.


Thanks. This is on sale in frys today. Will this work? I am thinking of using the app directly there.

http://www.frys.com/product/8878312?site=cemail111816


----------



## vemulasri

@meyer64 just saw your video on chromebit setup that is incredibly simpler and faster. In the video i see that you set up your chrombit to 90 degrees. Do we have to do portrait mode? Can i just leave it in standard mode? If I leave it in standard mode will the movie poster show in the middle of the screen when using webview?

Chromebit is also on sale in Fry's for $69.99 after rebate and that does seem like a good deal so trying to decide which way to go.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Interesting.. that looks like about the same location as the top corner of the funky graphics issue you get with the motionposters. Sent you a PM...


Sent you a PM. Not sure what file you wanted.


----------



## rmilyard

I have downloaded most of the MotionPosters from Meyer64. Is there a good place to get some other from? I have googled for it but not having luck finding a site to get some MP4 ones.


----------



## nashvillemusician

meyer64 said:


> In the process of building my home theater, I decided that I wanted to have a secondary display acting as a virtual movie poster to display information about the currently playing media as well as posters for movies coming soon. I was unable to find any software to do what I wanted so i set out to make my own. MoviePoster is intended to be run on a display in portrait mode and supports its own rotation mechanism for PCs that don't have native screen rotation support.
> The application connects to to xbmc using the JSONRPC interface to get information about the currently playing media. When no media is playing it will display movie posters for upcoming films either downloaded from themoviedb.org or loaded from a local cache.
> Trailers can be streamed from youtube using links provided in themoviedb metadata. There is also a web based remote control interface for changing posters, activating trailers and creating custom poster lists.
> 
> Version 2.2.0.1 is available now...
> 
> Notable changes include:
> -fixes to the Kodi plugin to better support Kodi 16.
> -Improvements to the webview displays.
> -addition of a Landscape layout webview display
> -ability to change the fonts and colors used for taglines and playback time text.
> -adjustments to the WebRemote settings layout.
> -option to render posters internally at 4k resolution (This MIGHT improve image quality on 4k TVs, but uses about twice the RAM)
> -uses a shortcut in the startup folder instead of the registry to start with Windows. - this fixes the webserver not starting bug.
> -fixed a couple bugs in the source settings.
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.
> 
> MoviePoster supports animated 'MotionPosters', but its a manual process to add them to your poster library. I have started to upload my collection to my Google Drive.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CNXJHeUpCSk5TRXc&usp=sharing
> 
> Please see the included ReadMe.txt file for installation and general usage instructions. Please feel free to comment and report any bugs, or request features.
> 
> I have developed a small device to automatically turn your poster screen on and off based on your presence in the room. With this your screen will turn on when you are around and off after a set amount of time without you needing to do anything. You can learn more or purchase one for yourself here:
> http://movieposterapp.com/products.html
> 
> ScreenShots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom 32" LCD Poster Display:
> 
> 
> (Slightly Outdated) Video of operation.
> http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb442/burgermeyer/VID_20121104_144958_087.mp4


i would love to own this . How much is the cost ?


----------



## DougUSMC

nashvillemusician said:


> i would love to own this . How much is the cost ?


That's a somewhat loaded question. Meyer built this and has it avaible as shareware, but most of us have donated to show our appreciation.

If you have a spare TV to use, and a computer connected to it, it's free. Then you should (IMO) make a donation and run a registered copy.

That being said, you can hit his website and download the app for free.


----------



## 8382885

Hello, I popped in a few weeks back, I am looking again at this software to see if I can use it for a slightly different purpose than it's intended. I have taken a photo of how I have just mocked it up - underneath the movie poster window is google chrome acting as a remote for Plex Media Player. It obviously doesn't look as slick as I would like....

So.... would it at all be possible to add an option to increase the font size where it says Start Time and End Time, and even better to have instead (or as well as) the progress time counting up and the total playtime? Even better still, the title of the video being played?

May not be possible thought I would try, I would, of course, be happy to make a donation for your time!

Thanks

lisa


----------



## vemulasri

Question on the Landscape mode. I enabled Landscape (Webview) in the Display section. Coming Soon sections works great but for Now Playing I do not get any poster just a black screen. For the same movie in Portrait (Webview) mode i get the poster. Has anyone similar issue? Tried playing several movies (Finding Nemo, Avengers) and all of them had the same issue.


----------



## 1st Cav

LOVE this idea, MAJOR kudos to @meyer64 !! 

Very noob question here, I've read through most of this thread and think that I have a pretty good understanding of how it all works. Am I right to believe that all I really need to make this work (bare essentials setup) is a tv, the movie poster app software, a chromebit stick, and access to movie poster pics?

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIMMACE

1st Cav said:


> LOVE this idea, MAJOR kudos to @meyer64 !!
> 
> Very noob question here, I've read through most of this thread and think that I have a pretty good understanding of how it all works. Am I right to believe that all I really need to make this work (bare essentials setup) is a tv, the movie poster app software, a chromebit stick, and access to movie poster pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


You need a computer that runs the software also.


----------



## Tarax

Hello and thank you for this soft meyer64.

Is it possible to use another langage than english for the posters and some texts, french in my case ?
I know that MoviePoster use TMdB and this website have a french url ( themoviedb . org/?language=fr ), is it possible to add an option to use it ?
Regarding the langage, I have created a custom theme where I've changed the banners with french texts (Comming Soon, Now Playing and Welcome), but there is no images or config file to change the "Start Time" and "End Time".

Is it possible to add an option for a 24h format (for the start/end time) ?

And last question, is it possible to add an option to enable/disable the bottom bar, the one with the age rated, studio, sound format and image quality (Not just remove the images but extend the poster to "hide" the bottom bar) ?

Thank you in advance, and sorry if my english is not really good


----------



## 1st Cav

@GRIMMACE

Thanks. So the Chromebit is simply a remote display device for the computer that runs the software, correct?

I have a cheap Lenovo Ideapad that runs Windows, would that suffice?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GRIMMACE

1st Cav said:


> @GRIMMACE
> 
> Thanks. So the Chromebit is simply a remote display device for the computer that runs the software, correct?
> 
> I have a cheap Lenovo Ideapad that runs Windows, would that suffice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Right. Probably will work. Software is free to try so give it a shot.


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> Question on the Landscape mode. I enabled Landscape (Webview) in the Display section. Coming Soon sections works great but for Now Playing I do not get any poster just a black screen. For the same movie in Portrait (Webview) mode i get the poster. Has anyone similar issue? Tried playing several movies (Finding Nemo, Avengers) and all of them had the same issue.


For trouble shooting purposes, try to stop the movie and then play it again. It could be an issue with the 16:9 backdrop image not being downloaded yet. Let me know what happens.


----------



## meyer64

Tarax said:


> Hello and thank you for this soft meyer64.
> 
> Is it possible to use another langage than english for the posters and some texts, french in my case ?
> I know that MoviePoster use TMdB and this website have a french url ( themoviedb . org/?language=fr ), is it possible to add an option to use it ?
> Regarding the langage, I have created a custom theme where I've changed the banners with french texts (Comming Soon, Now Playing and Welcome), but there is no images or config file to change the "Start Time" and "End Time".
> 
> Is it possible to add an option for a 24h format (for the start/end time) ?
> 
> And last question, is it possible to add an option to enable/disable the bottom bar, the one with the age rated, studio, sound format and image quality (Not just remove the images but extend the poster to "hide" the bottom bar) ?
> 
> Thank you in advance, and sorry if my english is not really good



I will look into the language options. 

As far as getting rid of the bottom bar. I could create an option or that. However, the poster dimensions still wont fill the screen. Almost all posters are a 2:3 ratio. your screen (in portrait mode) is 9:16. So, you'll still have unused space on the screen.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> For trouble shooting purposes, try to stop the movie and then play it again. It could be an issue with the 16:9 backdrop image not being downloaded yet. Let me know what happens.




Yes that worked. I had to start and stop couple of times before it picked up. I already have all the images scraped from Kodi. Is movie poster trying to download again from online? i am getting the scroll in landscape mode is this expected? i am using 1080p.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> Yes that worked. I had to start and stop couple of times before it picked up. I already have all the images scraped from Kodi. Is movie poster trying to download again from online? i am getting the scroll in landscape mode is this expected? i am using 1080p.
> View attachment 1798313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, MoviePoster downloads all images and saves them to its own cache. It probably just a timing issue. I will look into it. 
I'll take a look at the scrollbar issue as well.


----------



## Design1stcode2nd2

I finally got around to getting a TV for a poster on black Friday. Right now I'm just making my own posters as jpegs and using a fire stick to display them (USB drive will work on some TV's but didn't work well on the LG I bought).

Anyway I read through a part of this thread years ago when I was building my theater and a lot has changed in that time, great work on the software.

I have some questions, Is there much benefit to running MP if you are not using a PC to stream your movies? I'm just using a BR player connected to my AVR, not interested at this time in ripping my Blu-rays and running Plex or similar.

Now if I still wanted to take advantage of the auto download of posters instead of creating my own how do I go about streaming it to the TV (I'd prefer not to build an HTPC just for this purpose) What app/hardware? The guide states that it will download and show the appropriate info if you stream a movie or show using Kodi or Plex which makes sense. What I'm asking is what method do I use to stream the MP app to a TV that is not hardwired to the PC?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vemulasri

meyer64 said:


> Yes, MoviePoster downloads all images and saves them to its own cache. It probably just a timing issue. I will look into it.
> I'll take a look at the scrollbar issue as well.


I have been trying several movies. I just tried my local movie and i do see the 16:9 image in the Movieposter Cache but for some reason it still does not pick it up.


I will keep digging into this. Let me know if you need me to check anything specific and i will look into it.

[UPDATE] There is definitely a timing issue. The first time i start any movie it does not work. But after 5 minutes if i stop the movie and play it again it picks up. As for the local movie for some reason Movieposter had two folders for the same movie (one with movie name in the end and another just the ID) and that was causing the issue. Once i deleted both the folders and ran the movie again it picked it up (Still needed to play the movie twice). Hope that helps.


----------



## Tarax

meyer64 said:


> I will look into the language options.
> 
> As far as getting rid of the bottom bar. I could create an option or that. However, the poster dimensions still wont fill the screen. Almost all posters are a 2:3 ratio. your screen (in portrait mode) is 9:16. So, you'll still have unused space on the screen.


I'm ok about an option for the bottom bar, the fact is I have a custom theme and plan to create another one, but even if I change the theme, the color for the timer text and the logos are still the same, if I change them for a theme, it apply to all other themes, that's why an option to just enable/disable the logos could be nice (And I can manage the colors manually, maybe by editting the xml file in the theme folder?) 

One more thing I forgot to mention in my previous post is when I use the portrait mode, my mouse always go to the screen where the software run at fullscreen (no problem when not on full screen). My setup is a simple dual screen on the same computer. Oh and there is also a litle border at the bottom when I'm on full screen (on the attached file, the grey part under "not registered").
For this two reasons I use the webview but I prefer to tell this and maybe be able to use the "software" portrait mod 

Thank you again


----------



## Mrb222

Hey all -

Quick question. I've been looking for a tv for this project (32-40 should do) but haven't had any luck finding a diamond in the rough on Craigslist so I think I'll just buy something new. 

Any reason why I wouldn't go with a 720p vs 1080p? there are a lot of good deals for LG or Samsung at 720p. I can't see there being a difference since it is used for quick viewing.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedd

Why didn't you take advantage of Black Friday? BB had 32" 1080P hdtv's for $157. 

The posters are 1000x1500 resolution, so why not take advantage of the extra resolution of a 1080P hdtv?


----------



## meyer64

Mrb222 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Quick question. I've been looking for a tv for this project (32-40 should do) but haven't had any luck finding a diamond in the rough on Craigslist so I think I'll just buy something new.
> 
> Any reason why I wouldn't go with a 720p vs 1080p? there are a lot of good deals for LG or Samsung at 720p. I can't see there being a difference since it is used for quick viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd recommend going at least 1080p, even 4k if you can. When I started this project I used a cheap 32" 720p tv I got off craigslist. It served its purpose for a while. At a distance it did look fine, but the resolution was noticeably lacking any time I walked close to the screen. I tested with other 1080p screens as well. I now run a 43" 4K TV that I picked up on sale for around $230. The difference in quality is huge. Everything looks far sharper, particularly the text and metadata images, drastically so at close distances. Now when I walk by the poster screen its hard to even notice the pixels and looks almost as sharp as a printed poster would.


----------



## Mrb222

meyer64 said:


> I'd recommend going at least 1080p, even 4k if you can. When I started this project I used a cheap 32" 720p tv I got off craigslist. It served its purpose for a while. At a distance it did look fine, but the resolution was noticeably lacking any time I walked close to the screen. I tested with other 1080p screens as well. I now run a 43" 4K TV that I picked up on sale for around $230. The difference in quality is huge. Everything looks far sharper, particularly the text and metadata images, drastically so at close distances. Now when I walk by the poster screen its hard to even notice the pixels and looks almost as sharp as a printed poster would.




Thanks, that is really helpful. There are a couple on craigslist posts for LG 40inch for 220, so I'll see what kind of deal I can get.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Design1stcode2nd2

Mrb222 said:


> Thanks, that is really helpful. There are a couple on craigslist posts for LG 40inch for 220, so I'll see what kind of deal I can get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Black Friday or Thursday was the day. I picked up an LG 40" 1080p for $150 from BestBuy.

Keep watching they may have another deal. The real steal was the Toshiba 40" 4k for $199 that was gone when I got there.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Finally got a chance to try out Movieposter APP. So far very nice.

I setup a Raspberry Pi3 hooked up to an old 27inch I hung on the wall in room leading to home theater. Configured Rasbian on the Pi3 with Wifi and to auto boot into Chromium in Kiosk mode. Setup up movieposter app on my server machine and so far its working great. So far I just display posters...have not tried running trailers. 

Took a little fiddling with various Rasbian config files for stuff like portrait mode, turn off screen saver and blanking, etc) to get everything working but not too bad. Only problem is I can see the mouse cursor. Have not had chance to poke around to see how to get rid of it.


----------



## RafaelSmith

A little googling and was able to get rid of the cursor. My Pi3 running as virtual movie poster has been running now for 2 days


----------



## AXLCMT

Just a quick question since my PC died and I just had to use a new PC and add all of the movie posters again.

If I use the "remote" utility from a different PC and I go into the "cache" and "add" movie posters, while at the same time I have every single "get movies from sources" boxes all unchecked (ie "get posters from the MovieDB.com etc), will the MoviePoster App still be
able to go to the internet and download the movies that I am "manually adding" via the Remote utility, even though I have "blocked" the MoviePoster's from being able to get movie posters automatically? (ie does the act of manually adding movie posters override the command to not get any movie posters from any of the sources stop the movieposter app from getting the movie posters that you have manually added to the cache?).


----------



## AXLCMT

AXLCMT said:


> Just a quick question since my PC died and I just had to use a new PC and add all of the movie posters again.
> 
> If I use the "remote" utility from a different PC and I go into the "cache" and "add" movie posters, while at the same time I have every single "get movies from sources" boxes all unchecked (ie "get posters from the MovieDB.com etc), will the MoviePoster App still be
> able to go to the internet and download the movies that I am "manually adding" via the Remote utility, even though I have "blocked" the MoviePoster's from being able to get movie posters automatically? (ie does the act of manually adding movie posters override the command to not get any movie posters from any of the sources stop the movieposter app from getting the movie posters that you have manually added to the cache?).


Never mind the above question.
After I "added new posters" within the "Cache" utility, I went over the my movie poster display and........tada!!! 
The Movie Poster app had already downloaded and started rotating the new posters that I just "forced" it to get and add to the cache!!!


----------



## RafaelSmith

Bah, looks like my Pi3 running Chromium periodically locks up ......CPU goes to 100% and sticks....whatever the last poster was just stays on screen. Chromium log shows something about error fetching the web page or something. So not exactly ready for prime time yet. I might look into getting a Chromestick.


----------



## vemulasri

RafaelSmith said:


> Bah, looks like my Pi3 running Chromium periodically locks up ......CPU goes to 100% and sticks....whatever the last poster was just stays on screen. Chromium log shows something about error fetching the web page or something. So not exactly ready for prime time yet. I might look into getting a Chromestick.




Started using chromebit two weeks ago and it is easiest solution i have seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RafaelSmith

Looks like the issue was power management being on for the wifi interface on the Pi3. Disabled it and been running close to 24hours now w/o issue.


----------



## 1Cyberdude

I just installed this wonderful piece of software, paid for the registration code and am a happy camper. That was until I started using it. My current setup has a projector and 2 monitors; one of which is my movie poster display. I'm currently running win 10 / 64. I'm unable to use this program while doing anything else because every 2-3 seconds it pulls my mouse pointer from my main monitor to monitor 2 where the poster is being displayed, I've tried everything but can't disable it. I'm hoping someone might be able to help before I develop carpal tunnel  I've read back a bunch of posts and only found one mention of this so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## meyer64

1Cyberdude said:


> I just installed this wonderful piece of software, paid for the registration code and am a happy camper. That was until I started using it. My current setup has a projector and 2 monitors; one of which is my movie poster display. I'm currently running win 10 / 64. I'm unable to use this program while doing anything else because every 2-3 seconds it pulls my mouse pointer from my main monitor to monitor 2 where the poster is being displayed, I've tried everything but can't disable it. I'm hoping someone might be able to help before I develop carpal tunnel  I've read back a bunch of posts and only found one mention of this so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


The moving of the mouse off the poster area is a feature that was requested some time back. The idea was that MoviePoster is typically installed on a dedicated PC or an HTPC with an interface controlled by a remote, not a mouse. So the mouse pointer would get in the way. The first solution was to simply hide the mouse pointer, but in some cases it would reappear when trailers are played. So I added few lines of code that simply move the mouse to the corner of the screen every few seconds. Your use case isn't really one that I considered at the time and in the current build there is no way for you to disable that functionality. However, I will be adding an option for the next release to turn it off.


----------



## 1Cyberdude

meyer64 said:


> The moving of the mouse off the poster area is a feature that was requested some time back. The idea was that MoviePoster is typically installed on a dedicated PC or an HTPC with an interface controlled by a remote, not a mouse. So the mouse pointer would get in the way. The first solution was to simply hide the mouse pointer, but in some cases it would reappear when trailers are played. So I added few lines of code that simply move the mouse to the corner of the screen every few seconds. Your use case isn't really one that I considered at the time and in the current build there is no way for you to disable that functionality. However, I will be adding an option for the next release to turn it off.


No worries, I'll deal with it until then. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> The moving of the mouse off the poster area is a feature that was requested some time back. The idea was that MoviePoster is typically installed on a dedicated PC or an HTPC with an interface controlled by a remote, not a mouse. So the mouse pointer would get in the way. The first solution was to simply hide the mouse pointer, but in some cases it would reappear when trailers are played. So I added few lines of code that simply move the mouse to the corner of the screen every few seconds. Your use case isn't really one that I considered at the time and in the current build there is no way for you to disable that functionality. However, I will be adding an option for the next release to turn it off.


I hope the turning it off will then fix my issue with it.


----------



## donf1

That's a neat set up.


----------



## CaptainKen

RafaelSmith said:


> Looks like the issue was power management being on for the wifi interface on the Pi3. Disabled it and been running close to 24hours now w/o issue.


I'm curious to know if you get trailers to work. I spent a lot of time (days) trying to get the Pi3 to work perfectly. Can't remember all the issues, but I'm pretty sure trailers were one of them.


----------



## CaptainKen

Wondering how close you are to official release of the Dev bldg 2.3 you mentioned back on post 2106?

I'm hoping these Chromebit fixes will be included:
- Poster freezing when trailer is missing (post 2117)
- When webview first boots the cursor is hidden, but I have to click on the Coming Soon banner to hide the right scroll bar. It's hard to do because the cursor isn't visible. (from a PM to you back in June and post vemulasri's 2191)
- Re-encoded my custom mp4 with HB using Preset=Normal and "Web Optimized" = enabled. No other settings touched. Neither the video or sound plays in webview. BTW, the original mp4 was created in Sony Vegas Pro v13. I had included sample mp4 files for your testing. (from a PM back in June)
- Custom movie poster mp4 loops twice on server before auto moving on to next poster.

Happy Holidays


----------



## CaptainKen

I just stumbled across this site that provides a way to create your own custom static poster. The non-member quality is only 640x800, but you can become a member for free to can get the Hi-res version. 

https://bighugelabs.com/poster.php

(I have no vested interest in that site and this not an advertisement of any kind.)


----------



## Draden1

vemulasri said:


> @*meyer64* just saw your video on chromebit setup that is incredibly simpler and faster.


I found this post from last month and would like to know where I can view this video? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainKen

Draden1 said:


> I found this post from last month and would like to know where I can view this video? Thanks!


----------



## Draden1

Thanks for the link, the instructions are for using webview though which looks easy enough to setup. 

I am interested in downloading, installing, and running the app from the chromebit so I don't need a host computer, is this possible?


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> Thanks for the link, the instructions are for using webview though which looks easy enough to setup.
> 
> I am interested in downloading, installing, and running the app from the chromebit so I don't need a host computer, is this possible?


No, think of WebView as a remote display. The main application still needs to run on a Windows PC. You could look into a stick PC similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Compute-Computer-Processor-BOXSTK1AW32SC/dp/B01AZC4NHS Some folks have good luck with them, although performance may not be quite as good as a more powerful pc. I've read that the newer model (the one I linked) if much better than the previous version though.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Wondering how close you are to official release of the Dev bldg 2.3 you mentioned back on post 2106?
> 
> I'm hoping these Chromebit fixes will be included:
> - Poster freezing when trailer is missing (post 2117)
> - When webview first boots the cursor is hidden, but I have to click on the Coming Soon banner to hide the right scroll bar. It's hard to do because the cursor isn't visible. (from a PM to you back in June and post vemulasri's 2191)
> - Re-encoded my custom mp4 with HB using Preset=Normal and "Web Optimized" = enabled. No other settings touched. Neither the video or sound plays in webview. BTW, the original mp4 was created in Sony Vegas Pro v13. I had included sample mp4 files for your testing. (from a PM back in June)
> - Custom movie poster mp4 loops twice on server before auto moving on to next poster.
> 
> Happy Holidays


I have fixes for most of those issues in my dev build... I know its been a while since the last release. I have a handful of other things to finish up for the multi display features, then it will be ready to post. Its hard to give e timeframe though as my availability to work on it varies. I will be happy to send you a dev build to test with. if you don't mind running a version with some incomplete features.


----------



## Draden1

meyer64 said:


> No, think of WebView as a remote display. The main application still needs to run on a Windows PC. You could look into a stick PC similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Compute-Computer-Processor-BOXSTK1AW32SC/dp/B01AZC4NHS Some folks have good luck with them, although performance may not be quite as good as a more powerful pc. I've read that the newer model (the one I linked) if much better than the previous version though.


Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## CaptainKen

I just setup a new HTPC that I'm using to run everything from since it's centralized and has the horsepower to do it. So I'm running Kodi with Aeon Nox skin, Plex and MPA on this HTPC. 

01) Is there a way to have MPA run on Windows startup, but not displayed? It seems like MPA has turned into a client server type of application with this Webview for a lot of us and it would be nice if there was a way to have it simply running in the background like a server from the startup. Additionally, it would also be useful to be able to open and close the server interface, as currently you can only close it.

02) A while back there was discussion about using the Cache\Custom folder to store custom movie posters. Have you given any more thought to that? Currently I store mine in the Cache\Movies folder and I'm concerned that the auto clean cache feature will delete them.

03) When I turn off my entertainment system, with exception to the HTPC, it causes MPA to refresh. I think it's tied to Windows detecting the monitor being turn off and refreshing itself. Maybe there's a Windows setting to control it? Not a huge annoyance as there are many other things I'm sure of creator need on your list, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## CaptainKen

With all Sources disabled except for Movie Poster Cache and only your example custom tt0000001-Great Dane Cinema, MPA crashes. I've tried this with other custom ones with no crash. I'm using your modified HandBrake web optimized mp4 that you sent in PM.

Here's the folder.

BTW, You can't right click to open Setting while the mp4 is playing unless you do it within the tag line space at the bottom.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> I have fixes for most of those issues in my dev build... I know its been a while since the last release. I have a handful of other things to finish up for the multi display features, then it will be ready to post. Its hard to give e timeframe though as my availability to work on it varies. I will be happy to send you a dev build to test with. if you don't mind running a version with some incomplete features.


Yes thank you I would like to test your dev build.

BTW, I've tried my own mp4 using both Universal and Normal Presets as Web Optimized mp4, but no luck.


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> I just setup a new HTPC that I'm using to run everything from since it's centralized and has the horsepower to do it. So I'm running Kodi with Aeon Nox skin, Plex and MPA on this HTPC.
> 
> 01) Is there a way to have MPA run on Windows startup, but not displayed? It seems like MPA has turned into a client server type of application with this Webview for a lot of us and it would be nice if there was a way to have it simply running in the background like a server from the startup. Additionally, it would also be useful to be able to open and close the server interface, as currently you can only close it.
> 
> 02) A while back there was discussion about using the Cache\Custom folder to store custom movie posters. Have you given any more thought to that? Currently I store mine in the Cache\Movies folder and I'm concerned that the auto clean cache feature will delete them.
> 
> 03) When I turn off my entertainment system, with exception to the HTPC, it causes MPA to refresh. I think it's tied to Windows detecting the monitor being turn off and refreshing itself. Maybe there's a Windows setting to control it? Not a huge annoyance as there are many other things I'm sure of creator need on your list, just thought I'd mention it.


UPDATE
If MPA was in the closed state when the display is turned off, MPA reopens when display is turned back on and the refresh un-mutes the volume. Whether or not you can address the refresh causing it reopen, would you please consider adding an option to mute the trailer volume on server, or maybe mute based on Display to be flexible for others?


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Yes, MoviePoster downloads all images and saves them to its own cache. It probably just a timing issue. I will look into it.
> I'll take a look at the scrollbar issue as well.


@vemulasri In addition to the scrollbar problem, does it also behave the same as shown in this video when attempting to use the Ctrl+A?


----------



## Delta1142

meyer64 said:


> MoviePoster is intended to be run on a display in portrait mode and supports its own rotation mechanism for PCs that don't have native screen rotation support.


*Meyer64 - *This is great! Will this work with any Apple products? No PCs in the house unfortunately, just Macbook Pro & iMac. Sorry if that's a silly question - brand new to home theater. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainKen

Delta1142 said:


> *Meyer64 - *This is great! Will this work with any Apple products? No PCs in the house unfortunately, just Macbook Pro & iMac. Sorry if that's a silly question - brand new to home theater. Thanks!


Sorry, this is a Windows only product.


----------



## Delta1142

Mrb222 said:


> Thanks, that is really helpful. There are a couple on craigslist posts for LG 40inch for 220, so I'll see what kind of deal I can get.


 @Mrb222 - If you haven't found anything yet, Best Buy has a 40" LG 1080p on sale for $199.99 now. I'm in the same boat as you where I'm looking for these deals AFTER Black Friday. Wish I found this sooner, but don't want to wait another year haha.


----------



## RafaelSmith

So I have the movieposter app running on my PC with a remote system using webview display. Been working great so far but latetly it seems every 3-4 days the app crashes. I have not had a chance to grab the error message that pops up. But I just restart the APP and all is good for another few days. Will try to grab the error message....something about out of space.....but all my storage devices have plenty of space on them....drive that the app runs and stores its user data has over 1tb free so I know its not disk space.


----------



## CaptainKen

RafaelSmith said:


> So I have the movieposter app running on my PC with a remote system using webview display. Been working great so far but latetly it seems every 3-4 days the app crashes. I have not had a chance to grab the error message that pops up. But I just restart the APP and all is good for another few days. Will try to grab the error message....something about out of space.....but all my storage devices have plenty of space on them....drive that the app runs and stores its user data has over 1tb free so I know its not disk space.


Maybe it's the device that is running the webserver that is low on space?

I assume that the error would be written to the log. Check the logs on the server PC. 
1) Settings>About>Enable Log File
2) C:\Users\Admin\Documents\MoviePoster\Logs


----------



## CaptainKen

Delta1142 said:


> @*Mrb222* - If you haven't found anything yet, Best Buy has a 40" LG 1080p on sale for $199.99 now. I'm in the same boat as you where I'm looking for these deals AFTER Black Friday. Wish I found this sooner, but don't want to wait another year haha.


Actually, you can most likely find deals even better than Black Friday for Superbowl.


----------



## RafaelSmith

CaptainKen said:


> Maybe it's the device that is running the webserver that is low on space?
> 
> I assume that the error would be written to the log. Check the logs on the server PC.
> 1) Settings>About>Enable Log File
> 2) C:\Users\Admin\Documents\MoviePoster\Logs


I assume the device running the webserver is the same device running the movieposter app? That is what is crashing and giving the error not the remote device displaying the poster.

I will take a look at the logs when I get a chance.

Might be memory but this PC has 16gb and isnt running much of anything else.

Maybe it is the remote device that is somehow causing the app on the server to crash. Its a Pi3 running Chromium so could be.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Last part of log after recent crash...



> 1/4/2017 11:20:28 PM - Http Recieved: http://192.168.1.3:8082/movies/tt0120844-Star Trek- Insurrection/tt0120844-Star Trek- Insurrection-trailer.mp4
> 1/4/2017 11:20:30 PM - Unknown Fatal Error: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Not enough storage is available to process this command
> at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.RegisterClassEx(WNDCLASSEX_D wc_d)
> at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper..ctor(Int32 classStyle, Int32 style, Int32 exStyle, Int32 x, Int32 y, Int32 width, Int32 height, String name, IntPtr parent, HwndWrapperHook[] hooks)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher..ctor()
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.get_CurrentDispatcher()
> at MoviePoster.PosterController.c__DisplayClass7.b__6()
> at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
> at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()


----------



## CaptainKen

1) Understanding that if you are playing music, tv shows or movies from Kodi and have fanart and covers in the local folders for the artist, tv show or movie, Movie poster will display "Now Showing" with the cover art or fanart along with the start and end times of the song, tv show and movie.

If using the Kodi CinemaVision addon, how can I control the fanart that is displayed through the various videos that play before the main video? Currently it a black screen shows while each video is played and my default poster between each. What I was expecting and would like is my default poster to be displayed while each plays until the main movie starts. BTW, love that it shows the file name and metadata.

2) The webview on Chromebit isn't dimming the display when a Kodi video is playing. I don't see a setting for this.


----------



## AXLCMT

I am entering this movie below with the following text exactly spelled as is:

The Commuter

to add this movie to my movie poster cache but its not finding it.

Any ideas why?

Here is the imdb link to it:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1590193/


----------



## CaptainKen

AXLCMT said:


> I am entering this movie below with the following text exactly spelled as is:
> 
> The Commuter
> 
> to add this movie to my movie poster cache but its not finding it.
> 
> Any ideas why?
> 
> Here is the imdb link to it:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1590193/


What are the file names in the folder?

Include the contents of your nfo file.


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> I am entering this movie below with the following text exactly spelled as is:
> 
> The Commuter
> 
> to add this movie to my movie poster cache but its not finding it.
> 
> Any ideas why?
> 
> Here is the imdb link to it:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1590193/


Its not available because the poster and metadata is not yet available on themoviedb.org.

https://www.themoviedb.org/movie/399035-the-commuter?language=en

Once the data on that page is populated you'll be able to add it.


----------



## prs

Just finished reading through all the posts. Whew.

I am starting a theater redo and would love to add two displays.

I am flexible in the design and I could go webview or run hdmi cables from a pc with dual video card.

I would prefer to go 4K for both monitors.

It has been mentioned that ver 2.3 will have improved robust multi display options with webview. Will that also be an option if I go with dual video card and hdmi cables?


----------



## meyer64

prs said:


> Just finished reading through all the posts. Whew.
> 
> I am starting a theater redo and would love to add two displays.
> 
> I am flexible in the design and I could go webview or run hdmi cables from a pc with dual video card.
> 
> I would prefer to go 4K for both monitors.
> 
> It has been mentioned that ver 2.3 will have improved robust multi display options with webview. Will that also be an option if I go with dual video card and hdmi cables?


A pc with dual video (or even more) is fine. You can test with the current build. Go to the displays tab in the setting menu and add an additional display. The biggest limitation with the current version is that the poster / backdrop for the same movie is shown on both screens. The changes for 2.3 will allow for showing posters for different movies on each screen.


----------



## asmang

meyer64 said:


> In the process of building my home theater, I decided that I wanted to have a secondary display acting as a virtual movie poster to display information about the currently playing media as well as posters for movies coming soon. I was unable to find any software to do what I wanted so i set out to make my own. MoviePoster is intended to be run on a display in portrait mode and supports its own rotation mechanism for PCs that don't have native screen rotation support.
> The application connects to to xbmc using the JSONRPC interface to get information about the currently playing media. When no media is playing it will display movie posters for upcoming films either downloaded from themoviedb.org or loaded from a local cache.
> Trailers can be streamed from youtube using links provided in themoviedb metadata. There is also a web based remote control interface for changing posters, activating trailers and creating custom poster lists.
> 
> Version 2.2.0.1 is available now...
> 
> Notable changes include:
> -fixes to the Kodi plugin to better support Kodi 16.
> -Improvements to the webview displays.
> -addition of a Landscape layout webview display
> -ability to change the fonts and colors used for taglines and playback time text.
> -adjustments to the WebRemote settings layout.
> -option to render posters internally at 4k resolution (This MIGHT improve image quality on 4k TVs, but uses about twice the RAM)
> -uses a shortcut in the startup folder instead of the registry to start with Windows. - this fixes the webserver not starting bug.
> -fixed a couple bugs in the source settings.
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 7-zip Archive - Just extract and run MoviePoster.exe
> 
> MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 msi installer - Uninstall older versions that used an installer first.
> 
> MoviePoster supports animated 'MotionPosters', but its a manual process to add them to your poster library. I have started to upload my collection to my Google Drive.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CNXJHeUpCSk5TRXc&usp=sharing
> 
> Please see the included ReadMe.txt file for installation and general usage instructions. Please feel free to comment and report any bugs, or request features.
> 
> I have developed a small device to automatically turn your poster screen on and off based on your presence in the room. With this your screen will turn on when you are around and off after a set amount of time without you needing to do anything. You can learn more or purchase one for yourself here:
> http://movieposterapp.com/products.html
> 
> ScreenShots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom 32" LCD Poster Display:
> 
> 
> (Slightly Outdated) Video of operation.
> http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb442/burgermeyer/VID_20121104_144958_087.mp4


I love this and have been wanting to do the same thing with Plex! Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like you can get the "now playing". Maybe by parsing log files, but I'd rather do it with an API. Nice work!


----------



## meyer64

asmang said:


> I love this and have been wanting to do the same thing with Plex! Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like you can get the "now playing". Maybe by parsing log files, but I'd rather do it with an API. Nice work!


There is a plugin that allows MoviePoster to work with PLEX. The plugin uses the Plex API to communicate with your Plex Media Server to get the now playing information. Check out the definitive guide for instructions on how to set it up. 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.gwazri37bhhp


----------



## davisnub

noob question, when browsing the cache, what does the checkmark mean? also, is there an quick method to select multiple posters in order to delete?

also, is it normal for trailer playback to be a little spotty? I'm assuming it pulls the trailers from youtube and if it's a dead link, it won't play?


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> noob question, when browsing the cache, what does the checkmark mean? also, is there an quick method to select multiple posters in order to delete?
> 
> also, is it normal for trailer playback to be a little spotty? I'm assuming it pulls the trailers from youtube and if it's a dead link, it won't play?


The checkbox on the cache page of the webremote indicates that a trailer is available and has been cached. Yes, they are pulled from youtube using links from themoviedb.org. While the vast majority of movies do have a trailer available, there are a handful that don't. I've changed the indicators for trailers and motion posters in version 2.3 to make the meaning more clear. 

The ability to select and delete multiple posters in the webremote will be in version 2.3. You'll also be able to select multiple posters to add to custom lists in a single action.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> The checkbox on the cache page of the webremote indicates that a trailer is available and has been cached. Yes, they are pulled from youtube using links from themoviedb.org. While the vast majority of movies do have a trailer available, there are a handful that don't. I've changed the indicators for trailers and motion posters in version 2.3 to make the meaning more clear.
> 
> The ability to select and delete multiple posters in the webremote will be in version 2.3. You'll also be able to select multiple posters to add to custom lists in a single action.


meyer, just wondering, is there a notification anywhere on the movie poster if a trailer is available?


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> meyer, just wondering, is there a notification anywhere on the movie poster if a trailer is available?


There is an option in the settings to turn on a trailer icon. It is off by default. Its a little eye that shows in the bottom right of the poster if it has a trailer. I don't think I added that to webview displays though now that I think about it.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> There is an option in the settings to turn on a trailer icon. It is off by default. Its a little eye that shows in the bottom right of the poster if it has a trailer. I don't think I added that to webview displays though now that I think about it.


meyer, I'll take a peek at it tonight. Would you happen to know off the top of your head what's the name of the setting or which sub-menu it's part of?

edit: ah I found it. now that I've been messing around with the plugins, it seems like the app isn't connecting to my plex server. I have both my login details entered and I even input the name of the device (separately and at the same time) and it still doesn't seem to be able to present the poster along with start and end times. any thing I should try to troubleshoot?


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> meyer, I'll take a peek at it tonight. Would you happen to know off the top of your head what's the name of the setting or which sub-menu it's part of?
> 
> edit: ah I found it. now that I've been messing around with the plugins, it seems like the app isn't connecting to my plex server. I have both my login details entered and I even input the name of the device (separately and at the same time) and it still doesn't seem to be able to present the poster along with start and end times. any thing I should try to troubleshoot?


Make sure the deviceidtowatch setting is the EXACT name of the client device as it is listed in you plex media server. It is case sensitive.


----------



## davisnub

meyer64 said:


> Make sure the deviceidtowatch setting is the EXACT name of the client device as it is listed in you plex media server. It is case sensitive.


I can retry it but I'm confident it was exactly the same. If I have the plugin point to my plex account, wouldn't it still work? I can see that the movieposter is connected to the server on the bottom right


----------



## meyer64

davisnub said:


> I can retry it but I'm confident it was exactly the same. If I have the plugin point to my plex account, wouldn't it still work? I can see that the movieposter is connected to the server on the bottom right


Since your plex server serves multiple clients, MoviePoster needs to know which client status to pay attention to. If MoviePoster is showing connected, then its most likely that the deviceidtowatch setting doesn't match the client device's name.


----------



## meyer64

Some of you may have already noticed that the Rotten Tomatoes scores are no longer being populated for new posters added to the cache. This is due to changes at Rotten Tomatoes. Rotten Tomatoes no longer provides free access to their data. Paid access is prohibitively expensive. Because of this, the Rotten Tomatoes functionality will no longer work in any version of MoviePoster. Any poster that has cached data will still be displayed, but no new data can be retrieved. The Rotten Tomatoes scores will be replaced with a star rating system in the next version of MoviePoster.


----------



## meyer64

MoviePoster is used by home theater enthusiasts all around the world. I am continually amazed by the support the program has received from such a diverse community. Thank you all very much. A few international users have requested support for retrieving posters in languages other than English. I am pleased to announce that I have now added support to specify the language posters and metadata should be saved in. This will be available starting in version 2.3
See the example below for our Italian friends.


----------



## bugman72

I'm having the exact same problem as Davisnub. My deviceID is correct for my RasPlex client and I am logged into my Plex Account. When I start a movie, I get that Now Playing screen and the start and end times show up, but I can't seem to get a single poster to show. Tried creating a custom list and still can't get anything to show. Ideas?


----------



## meyer64

bugman72 said:


> I'm having the exact same problem as Davisnub. My deviceID is correct for my RasPlex client and I am logged into my Plex Account. When I start a movie, I get that Now Playing screen and the start and end times show up, but I can't seem to get a single poster to show. Tried creating a custom list and still can't get anything to show. Ideas?


Are you using WebView or a native display? Which version of MoviePoster?


----------



## bugman72

Using final version of Movieposter (2.2.0.1). Movieposter is running on PC and am using primary display for posters. Raspberry Pi 3 running latest build of RasPlex. Movieposter plugin enabled on PC for ONLY Plex. DeviceID has been confirmed to be the same as name in RasPlex. Just changed password for Plex, and have changed accordingly on plugin page in Movieposter and RasPlex. Movieposter wasn't showing poster images before password change, so that isn't an issue. The two are talking to each other, as I can see Movieposter change to that Now Showing screen with the timeline on top. Just no posters. If I stop the movie, it will go back to the slideshow of movies I have available.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

I have a few basic questions that I can't seem to find an answer to in this thread. Perhaps my search terms suck. 

I have 3 Kodi boxes in my house, one Windows, one LibreELEC and one running on an AndroidTV. 

My database is managed by Emby, so it's synchronized between all of the boxes. Data is on my unRAID server and only contains the actual movie. All of the metadata / posters / etc, is on the server in a totally separate folder managed by Emby.

Would this work in my situation, or does the poster & trailer need to be in the folder with the movie?

Do I point the Movie Poster app to the server, or one of the Kodi installations? 

Thanks and sorry for the basic questions.


----------



## meyer64

Spyderturbo007 said:


> I have a few basic questions that I can't seem to find an answer to in this thread. Perhaps my search terms suck.
> 
> I have 3 Kodi boxes in my house, one Windows, one LibreELEC and one running on an AndroidTV.
> 
> My database is managed by Emby, so it's synchronized between all of the boxes. Data is on my unRAID server and only contains the actual movie. All of the metadata / posters / etc, is on the server in a totally separate folder managed by Emby.
> 
> Would this work in my situation, or does the poster & trailer need to be in the folder with the movie?
> 
> Do I point the Movie Poster app to the server, or one of the Kodi installations?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the basic questions.


You would point MoviePoster to whichever Kodi installation you want to show posters for. I have not tested your exact scenario with using Emby to manage your library, so I'll be curious if there are any issues. It does not matter which platform you are using to run Kodi, Kodi will report the movie data to MoviePoster using its JSON interface. MoviePoster will cache its own copy of artwork and trailers, so it doesn't matter where you have Kodi store it. Personally, I use the mySQL database to keep my kodi boxes in sync and it works great with MoviePoster.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

meyer64 said:


> You would point MoviePoster to whichever Kodi installation you want to show posters for. I have not tested your exact scenario with using Emby to manage your library, so I'll be curious if there are any issues. It does not matter which platform you are using to run Kodi, Kodi will report the movie data to MoviePoster using its JSON interface. MoviePoster will cache its own copy of artwork and trailers, so it doesn't matter where you have Kodi store it. Personally, I use the mySQL database to keep my kodi boxes in sync and it works great with MoviePoster.


Thanks for the help. I found this on the website and am wondering if it just works with the "Now Playing" portion of Emby?

_KODI, EMBY, and PLEX integration shows artwork for currently playing media._

Would I just skip the Emby API generation portion of the Google Doc I found here:


https://docs.google.com/document/d/...esbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.jt5oceduisrv


I was looking at buying this to run the app on and was wondering if it would be a good choice?


https://www.amazon.com/Azulle-Quant...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CR1GY0K4SG6MYE0XVJGH




meyer64 said:


> I have not tested your exact scenario with using Emby to manage your library, so I'll be curious if there are any issues.



I don't mind being a Guinea pig.


----------



## nebrunner

Is there a different thread or consolidated site that has collected some of the different framed monitor builds that you guys have done? Or one that has some details on the step by step process that a person did to complete their setup? I'd love to see details on how they framed it, how they vented it, if they removed drywall behind it to flush mount it, etc.


----------



## meyer64

nebrunner said:


> Is there a different thread or consolidated site that has collected some of the different framed monitor builds that you guys have done? Or one that has some details on the step by step process that a person did to complete their setup? I'd love to see details on how they framed it, how they vented it, if they removed drywall behind it to flush mount it, etc.


There are a few pictures of completed installations on the MoviePoster web site. 
http://movieposterapp.com/screenshots.html

I'd love to add some more. If anyone is willing to share photos of their installation for use on the website, please send them to me at [email protected]


----------



## DougUSMC

I'd be more than happy to contribute some back to the cause, but what kind of shots are you looking for? More "finished product" or "in progress", or both?


----------



## snowboardheathen

I am looking to add a 35-40" 'now playing' MP outside of our theater room. After reviewing the forum I was initially interested in the Chromebit solution. But it seems that is just to get around the need to run a HDMI cable to the monitor. It still requires a PC running windows with MP to support the display. 

I would like to just install the display on the wall (in a shallow case) with the PC (preferably some type of PC stick or maybe something like ZBOX CI323 nano) mounted right along with it (dedicated to running the MP software). My 2nd preference would be to just run the HDMI to the frame in-wall and run the MP software from a small but adaquite PC (like the zbox) in my media closet with my HTPC, and other components. 

I am only looking to run a single monitor, 35-40" screen (possibly with 4k since they are relatively cheap) and a PC dedicated to the MP software. I have KODI running on a Zbox already and have had no complaints, but since its a linux dedicated install I would still need a separate PC for MP.

Any recommendations on a build? I don't want to go overboard on cost, but I want it to work well and am not interested in picking up a used or otherwise less optimal screen/computer just to save a few bucks. I'd rather just follow a recommended and tested 'blueprint' than experiement too much. I tend to overthink and I don't want to min/max the project to death 

Thanks


----------



## nebrunner

Thanks for the link, was hoping for something more along the lines of how people built the hardware side of things. If they decased the monitor, if they sunk the body of it into the wall so it didn't protrude too much, how they framed it, how hot it gets, how they wired it, etc.


----------



## snowboardheathen

nebrunner said:


> Thanks for the link, was hoping for something more along the lines of how people built the hardware side of things. If they decased the monitor, if they sunk the body of it into the wall so it didn't protrude too much, how they framed it, how hot it gets, how they wired it, etc.


I'd be interested in this as well. I like the look of the wood frame encased one from the original post. And with a led screen it should be able to be fairly low profile 3-4" depth? Maybe some vents or a fan on the top to keep the enclosure cool (https://www.coolerguys.com/collecti...m-blower-fan-with-usb-connector-tfd-b6015m05z) . I like the idea of insetting it into the wall to keep the profile minimal.


----------



## DougUSMC

Mine was designed around "hiding" the MoviePoster TV on a wall with several other standard posters. I'm sorry I didn't document the MP install that well, but here's what I can find:

I started by just cuting out the framing and the wall, making a pass-through about 2" larger all around than the TV. I framed it in, put a dedicated power outlet inside, and ran Cat 5e (for control) and HDMI (to pass the output from my HTPC, which controlls the MP app). After that, I put a piece of plywood over the back of the box, with drywall screws holding it in place so I could remove it later. This is the best picture I have left, but if you removed the screws, you'd see the TV just sitting in a box made of the 2x6s from framing.









When I sheetrocked the inside, I just came flush up to the plywood, since none of it would be visible when the room was done.

















From the outside, you can see a couple of the other pictures with it. I made all of the frames myself, and made one for the MP TV to match. Inside of its frame I cut some standard poster matting to the opening of the picture. The TV itself is just sitting inside the 2x6 frame, with a couple of shims to bring it to an even height with the black frame, and only a single long screw up top center, into the 2x6, to keep it from moving.









Nothing too crazy with my implementation. The whole line of posters outside was done to give everyone in the family a poster of their own, with the MP TV showing off right in front of the theater entrance. Sorry I don't have any pictures of the inside, but let me know if there's any more info that I can give you.


----------



## Tedd

nebrunner said:


> Thanks for the link, was hoping for something more along the lines of how people built the hardware side of things. If they decased the monitor, if they sunk the body of it into the wall so it didn't protrude too much, how they framed it, how hot it gets, how they wired it, etc.


There's a few approaches in the http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-what-black-friday-got-me-2.html#post49258361
thread. 

My current plans are to insert my "mask" panel into a horizontally run wood feature wall. The hdtv will be hung from some brackets straddling inwall framing, and 
I plan on a door behind, for access.


----------



## meyer64

I'm finally getting some time to clean up loose ends on Version 2.3 . It has taken longer than I, and I'm sure you all, would have liked. Some of you have been looking forward to running multiple screens off a single MoviePoster PC, while showing different posters on each screen. This does have some complications, but they are mostly worked out now. I just wanted to share a quick demo video to give you all an idea of what will be possible. In the demo I have 2 displayGroups configured. DisplayGroup0 has 3 screens with different functions, Primary, Info, and Auxiliary. DisplayGroup1 has a primary and an Auxiliary. The Info and Auxiliary screens show posters related to the Primary screen in the same DisplayGroup. The Info screen currently does not pull data from the cache, so it does slow things down a bit. Of course, you can configure any number of displays and arrange them in whatever DisplayGroups you want. Each display has its own settings for displaying trailers, trivia, and motionposters. This example used all native displays, but WebView displays are also possible to add to DisplayGroups. As always, comments are welcome.


----------



## BrianBuda

meyer64 said:


> I'm finally getting some time to clean up loose ends on Version 2.3 . It has taken longer than I, and I'm sure you all, would have liked. Some of you have been looking forward to running multiple screens off a single MoviePoster PC, while showing different posters on each screen. This does have some complications, but they are mostly worked out now. I just wanted to share a quick demo video to give you all an idea of what will be possible. In the demo I have 2 displayGroups configured. DisplayGroup0 has 3 screens with different functions, Primary, Info, and Auxiliary. DisplayGroup1 has a primary and an Auxiliary. The Info and Auxiliary screens show posters related to the Primary screen in the same DisplayGroup. The Info screen currently does not pull data from the cache, so it does slow things down a bit. Of course, you can configure any number of displays and arrange them in whatever DisplayGroups you want. Each display has its own settings for displaying trailers, trivia, and motionposters. This example used all native displays, but WebView displays are also possible to add to DisplayGroups. As always, comments are welcome.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0RT-DVLKnYg


 @meyer64 This looks awesome! Looking forward to 2.3 :grin:


----------



## TheGizzard

Wow. Wow. Perfect timing. I'm building a new theater and I will incorporate this. Searching for old LCDs now. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderturbo007

I just got my machine setup and have a quick question about the settings.

I'm running Emby on my server. My posters and trailers are in individual folders on my server. The files are named poster.jpg and movie-trailer.m4v.

Is there a way to only display the trailers and posters on my server and none from the Internet for movies I don't own?

Awesome app by the way. I just sent $20.


----------



## BrianBuda

Spyderturbo007 said:


> I just got my machine setup and have a quick question about the settings.
> 
> I'm running Emby on my server. My posters and trailers are in individual folders on my server. The files are named poster.jpg and movie-trailer.m4v.
> 
> Is there a way to only display the trailers and posters on my server and none from the Internet for movies I don't own?
> 
> Awesome app by the way. I just sent $20.


 @Spyderturbo007 if you look at the settings, go to the sources tab and uncheck all the "get posters from " except for "Get Posters From The MoviePoster Cache" I think that should do it


----------



## Spyderturbo007

BrianBuda said:


> @Spyderturbo007 if you look at the settings, go to the sources tab and uncheck all the "get posters from " except for "Get Posters From The MoviePoster Cache" I think that should do it


Unfortunately that doesn't seem to work. When I do that, it sits on the splash screen and then I get a Windows error a little while later saying that the app has crashed.


----------



## meyer64

Spyderturbo007 said:


> I just got my machine setup and have a quick question about the settings.
> 
> I'm running Emby on my server. My posters and trailers are in individual folders on my server. The files are named poster.jpg and movie-trailer.m4v.
> 
> Is there a way to only display the trailers and posters on my server and none from the Internet for movies I don't own?
> 
> Awesome app by the way. I just sent $20.


As mentioned, going to the sources tab and unchecking everything except for "Get Posters From The MoviePoster Cache" will prevent the program from automatically downloading new posters from the internet. Currently, only the Kodi plugin supports getting posters from its media library. To do that you would enable the "Get posters from media plugin library" option in the sources tab, as well as the 'use library' and/or 'only recent' options on the Plugin Options tab. If you are using PLEX or EMBY, you'll need to manually add your posters using the cache page on the web remote. Posters will also be cached after they are played in EMBY and the 'Now Playing' screen is shown in MoviePoster. MoviePoster always caches its own copy of posters, trailers and metadata regardless of whats on your server. 

As far as the app crashing when you change the source options... its hard to say. Does it start responding again if you wait a few minutes? If you enable logging and send me a log file, I'll be happy to take a look.


----------



## davisnub

for some reason, I'm still having some issues with trailer playback. I've enabled the display to give that icon when a trailer is available but my success rate seems to be about 50% when getting the poster to show the trailer

edit: maybe this got answered before but if you're watching a movie and it's displaying the poster for the length of the movie, what prevents burn in?


----------



## julianb

Hi, I got some problems with my setup. I have installed the lastest version on my server, and trying to display it using webview on a rasberry pi 3. 

The problem is that my posters is not showing up in fullscreen. 

my screen is vertically 90degrees but the image is not fillig the screen. (This is in Firefox) in chromium it get's alittle bit bigger, but not filling the whole screen, even at fullscreen browser view.


----------



## meyer64

julianb said:


> Hi, I got some problems with my setup. I have installed the lastest version on my server, and trying to display it using webview on a rasberry pi 3.
> 
> The problem is that my posters is not showing up in fullscreen.
> 
> my screen is vertically 90degrees but the image is not fillig the screen. (This is in Firefox) in chromium it get's alittle bit bigger, but not filling the whole screen, even at fullscreen browser view.


What URL are you using? Did you specify the resolution in the URL?


----------



## julianb

meyer64 said:


> What URL are you using? Did you specify the resolution in the URL?


Oh, can you do that? My url is: xxx.xxx.x.xx:8082/webview.html?displayid(0)


----------



## meyer64

julianb said:


> Oh, can you do that? My url is: xxx.xxx.x.xx:8082/webview.html?displayid(0)



Yep, Please read through the definitive guide section on webview displays. By default, webview renders at 720p is no resolution is specified. If you're using a 1080p monitor, you'll want your URL to look like this: http://xxx.xxx.x.xx:8082/webview.html?displayid(0,1080) 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.7uxczg4o0jxg


----------



## julianb

meyer64 said:


> Yep, Please read through the definitive guide section on webview displays. By default, webview renders at 720p is no resolution is specified. If you're using a 1080p monitor, you'll want your URL to look like this: http://xxx.xxx.x.xx:8082/webview.html?displayid(0,1080)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.7uxczg4o0jxg


Thank you so much! and thank you for this awsome software!


----------



## RockDawg

While I am not using this yet, I will be. Thanks so much for this and it's impressive that it's over 4 years since you first posted this and you're still actively supporting it. Awesome work!

My question is how do you all deal with powering on/off the TV? I can't imagine always having to turn it on manually every time.


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> While I am not using this yet, I will be. Thanks so much for this and it's impressive that it's over 4 years since you first posted this and you're still actively supporting it. Awesome work!
> 
> My question is how do you all deal with powering on/off the TV? I can't imagine always having to turn it on manually every time.


The MoviePoster Motion Controller is a device that I designed to solve that very problem. It automatically turns your screen on and off based on your presence in the room. You may never need to manually turn your screen on or off ever again.... Take a look. 

http://movieposterapp.com/products.html


----------



## RockDawg

That is definitely interesting and I will look into it. I would prefer though, if possible, to have it somehow wired into my light switch (or at least a switch right next to that). My theater is in the basement and at the top of the steps leading down to it there is a light switch. You always turn it on when you go downstairs and you turn it off when you come up. In my scenario you would turn it on, walk down the stairs and then around a corner before you would see the TV. Plenty of time for it to power up and show a display. Then the entire time you are downstairs the TV is on. No matter how long. Do you know if that's possible?


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> That is definitely interesting and I will look into it. I would prefer though, if possible, to have it somehow wired into my light switch (or at least a switch right next to that). My theater is in the basement and at the top of the steps leading down to it there is a light switch. You always turn it on when you go downstairs and you turn it off when you come up. In my scenario you would turn it on, walk down the stairs and then around a corner before you would see the TV. Plenty of time for it to power up and show a display. Then the entire time you are downstairs the TV is on. No matter how long. Do you know if that's possible?


I'll have to double check my schematic, but I think I could build you a custom device without too much trouble that could function off a switch to send the on/off commands to the TV instead of the motion sensor. You'd just have to use a relay to trigger it if you wanted it to run off your light switch. There may be other solutions out there too. Just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## RockDawg

I am definitely interested. That would probably be my best solution.


----------



## Adam Stercl

Hey all.. sorry if this has been discussed already.. but i couldn't find anything. I can't get the rotten tomatoes scores to show. It shows the logo but nothing appears beneath. Anyone know what I'm missing? Thanks a lot.. this app looks amazing on my old 55" Sammy


----------



## BrianBuda

Adam Stercl said:


> Hey all.. sorry if this has been discussed already.. but i couldn't find anything. I can't get the rotten tomatoes scores to show. It shows the logo but nothing appears beneath. Anyone know what I'm missing? Thanks a lot.. this app looks amazing on my old 55" Sammy


 @Adam Stercl see post 2251, it's a known issue and will be resolved in the next release


----------



## rflores2323

Hello This program is awesome. I didnt have this planned for my theater but after seeing and reading some posts it is now a must have!!!

I am wanting to get all the hardware for my setup. Please see below and let me know if I am missing anything.

Hisense - 40" Class (39.5" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - HDTV - Black - $179.99 at BB

Azulle Quantum Access Mini PC Stick (Windows 10, Intel Atom Z3735F, 2GB RAM+32GB storage)

Fixed Portrait Wall Mount Bracket for LCD LED (Max 165Lbs, 37 - 70 inch) - Black

So can I run the software on the Mini PC Stick direct to the HDTV?? I rather not have another PC running and then have to cast it over. Also do I have to put the movie posters and animated posters on the stick??? IF so this might be a problem as it doesnt have alot of memory. Maybe the chromebit option might be better for this then. 

Another question: Does the Movie posters work with kodi streaming content or with addons? Or does the posters that the software gets it from have to come from your kodi library?


----------



## fredpd

*Display size issues*

I've been running MoviePoster with the Motion Sensor for a while now, and I can't seem to solve this problem.

Every other, or every third, time the display powers on, with motion or with the schedule, MoviePoster displays less than full screen resolution. It is either a quarter or a half of the screen, that seems random as well.

If I restart the program, or right click and 'Maximize' it goes back to full screen, but at some point in the next day or two it will return to the same issue.

I have removed and reinstalled, tried the beta 2.3, removed and re added the display, all to no avail.
I'm running Windows 10, on a Kangaroo PC and Sharp 50" 1080P.

Any ideas?


----------



## rflores2323

What about integrating https://trakt.tv/ 

I use this to be able to sync all my kodi library and also to keep status of what my kids watch and when etc.. 

Whats nice is that it would work with kodi and addons. Trakt integrates with some addons so when kodi is playing the addon movie poster could also provide the movie poster and other information. 

Another cool thing is the ratings. I like the ratings more on this website than others as its fanbased. Check it out.


----------



## meyer64

fredpd said:


> I've been running MoviePoster with the Motion Sensor for a while now, and I can't seem to solve this problem.
> 
> Every other, or every third, time the display powers on, with motion or with the schedule, MoviePoster displays less than full screen resolution. It is either a quarter or a half of the screen, that seems random as well.
> 
> If I restart the program, or right click and 'Maximize' it goes back to full screen, but at some point in the next day or two it will return to the same issue.
> 
> I have removed and reinstalled, tried the beta 2.3, removed and re added the display, all to no avail.
> I'm running Windows 10, on a Kangaroo PC and Sharp 50" 1080P.
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have the 'start maximized' option turned on?


----------



## meyer64

rflores2323 said:


> What about integrating https://trakt.tv/
> 
> I use this to be able to sync all my kodi library and also to keep status of what my kids watch and when etc..
> 
> Whats nice is that it would work with kodi and addons. Trakt integrates with some addons so when kodi is playing the addon movie poster could also provide the movie poster and other information.
> 
> Another cool thing is the ratings. I like the ratings more on this website than others as its fanbased. Check it out.


Actually, I have looked at it. Trakt does have an API that can be used to do this. In fact, I even started building a plugin for it several months ago, but never got around to finishing it. I'm sure I'll get back to it at some point.


----------



## davisnub

hey meyer,

still enjoying this awesome app. Just wondering, has there been issues with the trailer fetch option? I enabled the trailer icon when it's available (the eye) but it looks like it's still having issues retrieving the trailer. It seems I can get it working 50% of the time. Any idea or recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## fredpd

meyer64 said:


> Do you have the 'start maximized' option turned on?


Yes, it works maximized when I first launch MoviePoster, as I've checked the start maximized box.
Then, after the screen powers off, maybe 4 or 5 times of powering on the display, it shows half or a quarter screen. 
My guess is the screen doesn't power up quickly enough and reports a lower resolution for a short time, and that's what MoviePoster uses. 

It seems like a related issue to the game scores only displaying in the bottom right of the display, MoviePoster is just not reading the correct display resolution.

Related question: can the web app control the display power options (on/off) using the motion controller? Is that in the plan for future versions?


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 do you remember the fix last time this happened?


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> meyer64 do you remember the fix last time this happened?


Never mind I found it.


----------



## handroyd

any plans of supporting raspberry pi?


----------



## rmilyard

So after Windows 10 update today when hiding task bar it doesn't hide till move the mouse. If do that then I have the mouse point issue being middle lower right of screen when motion posters play. 

You have ETA for new release I think said fixes that?


----------



## rmilyard

What are people using for Compute Sticks to run MP? The PC I was using I believe is starting to die on me so looking at replacing it very soon!


----------



## rmilyard

@meyer64 

I picked an Azulle Access Plus. It runs pretty good. Only 32gb storage so added 128gb MicroSD. 

Installed program on SD card. Runs fine. But when I added my trivia folder which is abou 10gb (I have a lot) now takes program like 30 minutes to start up. Doesn't seem to matter if trivia on SD, internal 32gb or network it takes forever. 

So I am guessing program per loads all this. 

PC that died wasn't near as powerful. The 150gb HD was slow but it only took about 2-3 mins to load using the same trivia folder on the HD.


----------



## rmilyard

I would really like to know what stick others might be using. I keep getting random program just quits, or I/o errors and or Program has stopped working dialog box. When running this on the Lowe end atom lenovo pc with windows 10 it worked. I have tried the current release version and the dev version Meyer put out.


----------



## Zac Borrowdale

*Vertical Orientation Damages Screen?*

Hey guys, I've been looking to setup a portrait-mode television in my house for movie posters, art etc but was told by an LG staff member to NEVER do this- apparently consumer televisions aren't designed to be operated vertically- 1) they can overheat and 2) apparently over time the "pixels will look like they're crying" due to the LCD's leaking or something- their words, not mine.

Now i've done a bunch of research on this online, but there isn't much out there, and I haven't found anyone specifically complaining about this issue- either because there aren't a lot of people hanging their tv's vertically, or because the problem doesn't actually exist, and the manufacturers are just trying to cover their ass/convince you to spend more and get a professional digital signage screen.

So- has anyone on here with a vertically mounted consumer LCD television managed to break it, or noticed that after a few weeks, months, years etc the screen quality begun to degrade? This would seem to apply only to consumer televisions, not monitors etc.



BTW, this is the best information I was able to find describing the potential issue online:

"Vertical or horizontal mounting capability- Consumer-grade televisions aren't designed to be mounted both vertically and horizontally. When mounted vertically, the television can experience "Gravity Mura," which can cause dark spots to appear on the screen and reduce lamp life. This discoloration in consumer LCD televisions is caused by pressure in the lower part of the screen, which distorts the alignment of the polarizing film. With a professional LCD display, an improved liquid crystal injection method keeps the pressure at the bottom of the screen at a level that is no higher than that on ordinary TVs or those in a horizontal position"


----------



## Mike_WI

What about computer LCD monitors that rotate to vertical for publishing work?

Mike


Zac Borrowdale said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking to setup a portrait-mode television in my house for movie posters, art etc but was told by an LG staff member to NEVER do this- apparently consumer televisions aren't designed to be operated vertically- 1) they can overheat and 2) apparently over time the "pixels will look like they're crying" due to the LCD's leaking or something- their words, not mine.
> 
> Now i've done a bunch of research on this online, but there isn't much out there, and I haven't found anyone specifically complaining about this issue- either because there aren't a lot of people hanging their tv's vertically, or because the problem doesn't actually exist, and the manufacturers are just trying to cover their ass/convince you to spend more and get a professional digital signage screen.
> 
> So- has anyone on here with a vertically mounted consumer LCD television managed to break it, or noticed that after a few weeks, months, years etc the screen quality begun to degrade? This would seem to apply only to consumer televisions, not monitors etc.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this is the best information I was able to find describing the potential issue online:
> 
> "Vertical or horizontal mounting capability- Consumer-grade televisions aren't designed to be mounted both vertically and horizontally. When mounted vertically, the television can experience "Gravity Mura," which can cause dark spots to appear on the screen and reduce lamp life. This discoloration in consumer LCD televisions is caused by pressure in the lower part of the screen, which distorts the alignment of the polarizing film. With a professional LCD display, an improved liquid crystal injection method keeps the pressure at the bottom of the screen at a level that is no higher than that on ordinary TVs or those in a horizontal position"


----------



## Zac Borrowdale

Mike_WI said:


> What about computer LCD monitors that rotate to vertical for publishing work?
> 
> Mike


Computer LCD Monitors seem to be fine- and may be why a 50" computer monitor costs more than a 50" LCD television. The manufacturers claim that there's an extra component in monitors that maintains the pressure of the liquid or something, even when oriented vertically, that televisions don't have.


----------



## marlon1925

meyer64 said:


> Chromebits work well for a WebView display, no HDMI cable needed.


How is this done sir? Kindly help an enthusiast who doesn't have a programming background.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## marlon1925

meyer64 said:


> No. But you can run the main app on a Windows PC as a server, and use the WebView feature to use the PI or a ChromeBit as a remote display device.


Can I use the pc where my kodi is installed as server for MoviePoster and have it display to a tv with intel compute-stick connected to the same network?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## meyer64

marlon1925 said:


> How is this done sir? Kindly help an enthusiast who doesn't have a programming background.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


First you'll need to go in the MoviePoster settings and add a display with the layout set to one of the WebView layouts. 

Then follow the instructions in this video to configure the ChromeBit. 





Additional Information on the format of the URL is found in the Definitive Guide. 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.7uxczg4o0jxg


----------



## meyer64

marlon1925 said:


> Can I use the pc where my kodi is installed as server for MoviePoster and have it display to a tv with intel compute-stick connected to the same network?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Do you want to use your Kodi PC to actually run the MoviePoster program, or just interface with it to show posters from your Kodi box and show the poster for the currently playing movie? Either is possible. 

If your Kodi box is running Windows you can run MoviePoster on the same PC. Then you could use the webview feature to display MoviePoster on the compute stick using the web browser (Chrome Recommended) Then you'd have to set up a script or shortcut of some sort to launch chrome to the correct URL when it starts up. Considering your Compute stick can run MoviePoster on its own, I'm not sure what the benefit to this configuration would be, but it is possible.

If the Kodi box is running some other OS, or if you'd rather have MoviePoster run a dedicated install on your Compute stick, you can still use the Kodi plugin to show the poster for the currently playing movie and use movies from your Kodi library as a source for posters. For more info, check out the Plugins section in the guide. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.pxga62jfz1sj


----------



## marlon1925

meyer64 said:


> Do you want to use your Kodi PC to actually run the MoviePoster program, or just interface with it to show posters from your Kodi box and show the poster for the currently playing movie? Either is possible.
> 
> If your Kodi box is running Windows you can run MoviePoster on the same PC. Then you could use the webview feature to display MoviePoster on the compute stick using the web browser (Chrome Recommended) Then you'd have to set up a script or shortcut of some sort to launch chrome to the correct URL when it starts up. Considering your Compute stick can run MoviePoster on its own, I'm not sure what the benefit to this configuration would be, but it is possible.
> 
> If the Kodi box is running some other OS, or if you'd rather have MoviePoster run a dedicated install on your Compute stick, you can still use the Kodi plugin to show the poster for the currently playing movie and use movies from your Kodi library as a source for posters. For more info, check out the Plugins section in the guide. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.pxga62jfz1sj



Wow that was fast!

I get it, last time i have it registered was only through a laptop (as trial setup) connected to the same network where my kodi is installed (pc running on windows).

I just bought a new tv to be installed purposely for the MoviePoster. I also have an intel compute-stick.

I'll just have installed in the stick and see if this works. I'll send some pictures soon.


Btw, I've seen the multiple displays to be featured on the next release. I would just like to tell you that you're doing an awesome job for all of us.

Looking forward to new features in the coming releases!

Thanks again.


----------



## Number05

*@meyer64* - do you have an ETA on when the latest build would be released?

I'm anxiously waiting for the game artwork connectivity feature fix.


----------



## meyer64

Number05 said:


> *@meyer64* - do you have an ETA on when the latest build would be released?
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the game artwork connectivity feature fix.


Any date I would give you would certainly be wrong. Development goes in spurts as I have time to work on the project. Unfortnatle I havent had much time to spend on it for the past few weeks. The 2.3 release has a lot of changes and additions and therefore a lot of testing needs to be done. I have most of the new features to a point where they work for the most part, but still to be made more user friendly, code clean up, testing, and bug fixes. There are a couple of folks who are testing a dev build now. I'd expect that within the next month or so I'll release a public 2.3 beta build with a 2.3 final following that after bugs are found and fixed.


----------



## sraptor

Do you know when I select the audio track HD-Master , doesnt show in the poster that one and show only DTS?

Thanks


----------



## meyer64

sraptor said:


> Do you know when I select the audio track HD-Master , doesnt show in the poster that one and show only DTS?
> 
> Thanks


Currently, the metadata for resolution, audio, etc are only checked when playback starts. They aren't monitored for changes. If you start playback with HD audio, it should report the correct format. But if you start playback with plain old DTS, then change it to DTS-HD Master Audio during playpack, MoviePoster is only aware that you played it with DTS audio.


----------



## ajones13

Just got this app last night and it's awesome! 
Dumb question incoming though. I see where I can it's pulling posters from the movie dB and where I can set it to pull from my kodi library. But is there a way to show "Coming Soon" for one source and something like "Now showing" for stuff in my kodi library? If not no biggie I was just trying to signify the movies I own vs don't if that makes any sense.

Also i had a couple of ideas that might be cool for future updates. The ability to add custom showtimes would be one. So I could add something like a sporting event to my showtime view. And a plugin for steam would be sweet, since I have game artwork in my cache, it would be cool to pull that when I fire up a game.

Great work on everything and I'm loving the app. Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

ajones13 said:


> Just got this app last night and it's awesome!
> Dumb question incoming though. I see where I can it's pulling posters from the movie dB and where I can set it to pull from my kodi library. But is there a way to show "Coming Soon" for one source and something like "Now showing" for stuff in my kodi library? If not no biggie I was just trying to signify the movies I own vs don't if that makes any sense.


Its not automatic. But, you can do this now if your willing to edit the nfo files manually. There is an optional field that can be used to define the banner on a per poster basis. I'm planning to make an editor at some point to make things like that much more user friendly. For now, you can edit the nfo file and add/ edit the 'header' element as described in the definitive guide. 

The tag defines the banner that should be displayed for this poster. Valid options are: 
Welcome
Now Playing
Coming Soon
If the header element is blank, or if the data isn't recognized, the default behavior is used.




> Also i had a couple of ideas that might be cool for future updates. The ability to add custom showtimes would be one. So I could add something like a sporting event to my showtime view.


You can, Some folks have done this. You just need to manually create a file structure for images and .nfo file. Again, not exactly user friendly, and the editor I'm working on will make this much easier to do. If you have a particular event in mind I can help you with the necessary files.



> And a plugin for steam would be sweet, since I have game artwork in my cache, it would be cool to pull that when I fire up a game.


I hadn't considered a Steam plugin. It looks like they do have an API that could potentially be used. I'll look into, but there are quite a few other things that I need to complete first.


----------



## ajones13

meyer64 said:


> Its not automatic. But, you can do this now if your willing to edit the nfo files manually. There is an optional field that can be used to define the banner on a per poster basis. I'm planning to make an editor at some point to make things like that much more user friendly. For now, you can edit the nfo file and add/ edit the 'header' element as described in the definitive guide.
> 
> The tag defines the banner that should be displayed for this poster. Valid options are:
> Welcome
> Now Playing
> Coming Soon
> If the header element is blank, or if the data isn't recognized, the default behavior is used.
> 
> 
> 
> You can, Some folks have done this. You just need to manually create a file structure for images and .nfo file. Again, not exactly user friendly, and the editor I'm working on will make this much easier to do. If you have a particular event in mind I can help you with the necessary files.
> 
> 
> I hadn't considered a Steam plugin. It looks like they do have an API that could potentially be used. I'll look into, but there are quite a few other things that I need to complete first.


Hey thanks for getting back to me man! Very cool about the headers. I'll look into that this evening. As far as the showtimes things go I am hosting most of the Celtics v Bulls playoff games so if you dont mind giving me a hand with that it would be a good starting part I could use going forward  . And yeah I think Steam would be sweet since I use the pc primary as a gaming pc and that would take it over the top.....no rush on that though obviously. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ajones13

meyer64 said:


> Its not automatic. But, you can do this now if your willing to edit the nfo files manually. There is an optional field that can be used to define the banner on a per poster basis. I'm planning to make an editor at some point to make things like that much more user friendly. For now, you can edit the nfo file and add/ edit the 'header' element as described in the definitive guide.
> 
> The tag defines the banner that should be displayed for this poster. Valid options are:
> Welcome
> Now Playing
> Coming Soon
> If the header element is blank, or if the data isn't recognized, the default behavior is used.
> 
> 
> 
> You can, Some folks have done this. You just need to manually create a file structure for images and .nfo file. Again, not exactly user friendly, and the editor I'm working on will make this much easier to do. If you have a particular event in mind I can help you with the necessary files.
> 
> 
> I hadn't considered a Steam plugin. It looks like they do have an API that could potentially be used. I'll look into, but there are quite a few other things that I need to complete first.


One more question! Is there a way to set motion posters to play just once and move on to the next poster? I have a few I found that are like 10 seconds long and I'd toss those in my playlist but I wouldn't want them to play 6 times in a row before changing.....If not it's not a big deal I was just wondering if there was something I could edit to make that happen.


----------



## meyer64

ajones13 said:


> One more question! Is there a way to set motion posters to play just once and move on to the next poster? I have a few I found that are like 10 seconds long and I'd toss those in my playlist but I wouldn't want them to play 6 times in a row before changing.....If not it's not a big deal I was just wondering if there was something I could edit to make that happen.


Not currently. They will play in a continuous loop until the interval timer lapses. However, this can be an issue for custom motionposters that might exceed the interval time limit. So, I have it on my to do list to have an option to play the motionposter file once in its entirety and them move to the next poster. I haven't implemented that yet. But it is on the list.


----------



## ajones13

meyer64 said:


> Not currently. They will play in a continuous loop until the interval timer lapses. However, this can be an issue for custom motionposters that might exceed the interval time limit. So, I have it on my to do list to have an option to play the motionposter file once in its entirety and them move to the next poster. I haven't implemented that yet. But it is on the list.


Not a problem. Just didn't want to dig through settings if it wasn't there. Thanks!


----------



## meyer64

ajones13 said:


> Hey thanks for getting back to me man! Very cool about the headers. I'll look into that this evening. As far as the showtimes things go I am hosting most of the Celtics v Bulls playoff games so if you dont mind giving me a hand with that it would be a good starting part I could use going forward  . And yeah I think Steam would be sweet since I use the pc primary as a gaming pc and that would take it over the top.....no rush on that though obviously.
> 
> Thanks again!


I created some templates using my TicketMaker program for the NBA playoffs and used those to make a poster image, backdrop, and banner for the Bulls / Celtics games. 

The following file contains a folder all ready for you to copy into your Movieposter/Cache/Movies directory complete with artwork and a game preview trailer. The .ticx files used to create the images are also included. If you create another, just make sure that it has a unique id. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CMURQc25UU3UyeFU

If you want to use the ticx templates with the ticketmaker program to make images for other games let me know. They were created using a dev build that allows custom bindings not yet in the public release. The'll work in older versions, you just wont have the nifty data binding that populates team logos for you. 

Here's what I came up with for the images.


----------



## ajones13

meyer64 said:


> I created some templates using my TicketMaker program for the NBA playoffs and used those to make a poster image, backdrop, and banner for the Bulls / Celtics games.
> 
> The following file contains a folder all ready for you to copy into your Movieposter/Cache/Movies directory complete with artwork and a game preview trailer. The .ticx files used to create the images are also included. If you create another, just make sure that it has a unique id.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CMURQc25UU3UyeFU
> 
> If you want to use the ticx templates with the ticketmaker program to make images for other games let me know. They were created using a dev build that allows custom bindings not yet in the public release. The'll work in older versions, you just wont have the nifty data binding that populates team logos for you.
> 
> Here's what I came up with for the images.


dude nice! Thanks


----------



## vemulasri

@meyer64. Seems like your website is down. I wanted to look into the motion controller device and see if i can get it.


----------



## meyer64

vemulasri said:


> @meyer64. Seems like your website is down. I wanted to look into the motion controller device and see if i can get it.


Looks like a change was made on the server to only allow https connections. try this link: https://www.movieposterapp.com


----------



## ajones13

meyer64 said:


> I created some templates using my TicketMaker program for the NBA playoffs and used those to make a poster image, backdrop, and banner for the Bulls / Celtics games.
> 
> The following file contains a folder all ready for you to copy into your Movieposter/Cache/Movies directory complete with artwork and a game preview trailer. The .ticx files used to create the images are also included. If you create another, just make sure that it has a unique id.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CMURQc25UU3UyeFU
> 
> If you want to use the ticx templates with the ticketmaker program to make images for other games let me know. They were created using a dev build that allows custom bindings not yet in the public release. The'll work in older versions, you just wont have the nifty data binding that populates team logos for you.
> 
> Here's what I came up with for the images.


Hey man, any chance you can generate me a poster for Celtics Wizards if you have that still set up? Otherwise do you have the background image you used to create the poster and I can add the logos myself? Thanks a million


----------



## gerl0050

Awesome app, thanks a lot for building this!


----------



## ajones13

One more question. I use the app in a second monitor off my main htpc. Every time a motion poster plays my cursor goes ballistic. Is that a common issue or is there a setting or something im missing? Looks like it is forcing the cursor over to the second monitor each time a motion poster loops


----------



## meyer64

ajones13 said:


> Hey man, any chance you can generate me a poster for Celtics Wizards if you have that still set up? Otherwise do you have the background image you used to create the poster and I can add the logos myself? Thanks a million


Here you go:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CbzBscTFZdEVnTEU


I even made up a ticket for you you while I was at it. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ASb73uXf-CdnJ0M09UQ2YyelU


----------



## meyer64

ajones13 said:


> One more question. I use the app in a second monitor off my main htpc. Every time a motion poster plays my cursor goes ballistic. Is that a common issue or is there a setting or something im missing? Looks like it is forcing the cursor over to the second monitor each time a motion poster loops


Yes. This was added as a feature request a while ago. The idea was to make sure the cursor wasn't visible, so its moved to the lower right corner of the screen. It seems that for some use cases this is quite annoying, so I have added some options to better control this behavior for the next release. I'm preparing a preview dev build that I'll be posting soon.


----------



## ckx56

I am having issue's. Let me start by saying, I am probably the most computer illiterate person around so this was a huge step for me to even think about trying to use this. I am an apple fan purely because it's simple. So I went out and bought a cheap laptop after reading this thread and gave it a go. I registered the program and have been trying to get it to work for hours. It's not the program but the person trying to run it. I am running plex (also new for me) set that up in the plugins section. I converted a CD and also ripped a DVD I own and both play in Plex. I am really interested in poster pulled when music is playing. When I run MP, it just shows random movie poster's instead of whats playing currently, I have read through over and over and cant seem to get this right. Again I know it's all me and by no means am I trying to say it's the program it's all me. I have no idea where to even begin to trying and fix this, probably something very simple that I don't get. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Bryon


----------



## meyer64

ckx56 said:


> I am having issue's. Let me start by saying, I am probably the most computer illiterate person around so this was a huge step for me to even think about trying to use this. I am an apple fan purely because it's simple. So I went out and bought a cheap laptop after reading this thread and gave it a go. I registered the program and have been trying to get it to work for hours. It's not the program but the person trying to run it. I am running plex (also new for me) set that up in the plugins section. I converted a CD and also ripped a DVD I own and both play in Plex. I am really interested in poster pulled when music is playing. When I run MP, it just shows random movie poster's instead of whats playing currently, I have read through over and over and cant seem to get this right. Again I know it's all me and by no means am I trying to say it's the program it's all me. I have no idea where to even begin to trying and fix this, probably something very simple that I don't get. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Bryon


Bryon thanks for your interest and support of the program! I'm glad to try to help. If you've read through this thread I'm sure you've also seen links to the definitive guide, but I'll post it here just in case. this link should take you straight to the section on the Plex plugin. 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...esbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.gwazri37bhhp
If you've followed the guide double check , then tripple check that your deviceidtowatch setting EXACTLY matches the device name as reported by Plex. It is case sensitive. Meaning that MyPlexClient is not the same thing as myplexclient. This is by far the most common configuration error. Also verify that you don't have any other plugins marked as active. Having multiple active plugins will cause conflicts in the current version causing only one of them to actually work. If you've checked all that and you are still at a loss, feel free to send me some screenshots and I can review your configuration.


----------



## ckx56

Thanks so much for taking your time to look at this. I have double checked the device name, with the same results. I have a feeling it's the second part of the config that I don't have right, the part where it talks about the IP address or MyPlex account. I wish I knew what information to give to you to make this easier. Again I really appreciate your time helping me with this.

Bryon


----------



## ckx56

Anyone using plex? Do you have to change some of the setting in plex to get MP to work? I have looking at this for a couple days now and it seems as if the two apps are not talking to each other. I am not familiar with this kinda stuff, would probably have just as much luck building a rocket. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BrianBuda

ckx56 said:


> Anyone using plex? Do you have to change some of the setting in plex to get MP to work? I have looking at this for a couple days now and it seems as if the two apps are not talking to each other. I am not familiar with this kinda stuff, would probably have just as much luck building a rocket. Any help would be much appreciated.


 @ckx56 I use Plex with MP, it works great. Make sure all the other plug-ins are unchecked and the 'Device for the Plex client to watch' is case sensitive. You can 'Show Plugin Connection Status' to verify if it's connected or not. The only time I had a problem and couldn't get Plex and MP to talk, I removed everything from the Plex plugin fields, unchecked it, save/restarted MP. Then enabled the Plex plug-in with my DeviceID, user and password and it worked. Good luck


----------



## meyer64

BrianBuda said:


> ckx56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone using plex? Do you have to change some of the setting in plex to get MP to work? I have looking at this for a couple days now and it seems as if the two apps are not talking to each other. I am not familiar with this kinda stuff, would probably have just as much luck building a rocket. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> @ckx56 I use Plex with MP, it works great. Make sure all the other plug-ins are unchecked and the 'Device for the Plex client to watch' is case sensitive. You can 'Show Plugin Connection Status' to verify if it's connected or not. The only time I had a problem and couldn't get Plex and MP to talk, I removed everything from the Plex plugin fields, unchecked it, save/restarted MP. Then enabled the Plex plug-in with my DeviceID, user and password and it worked. Good luck
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you can even run plex without signing in anymore, but also make sure that you are signed in to your plex server with your plex account. Basically movieposter pretends that it's just another plex client to connect to to the plex server and then monitors the playback status of the device you specify. If the plex account credentials aren't correct, movieposter won't be able to connect with the server.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer64 , did you see this board?

http://www.lattepanda.com

it is a windows 10 board with built in arduino. Maybe it could be the perfect board for your proyect. Check it out when you have a time.


----------



## prs

Meyer, 

When is version 2.3 coming? I ready to put up multiple monitors in my theater lobby.


----------



## ckx56

This is basically for Meyer or anyone else that can help, still cant seem to get MP to work correctly. Again I am sure it's something I am doing wrong. The pics are after the files were renamed (hopefully correctly), MP running while Plex was running, and the location of the placement once I get the system running. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## meyer64

I have had a handful of requests for a Beta/Dev build of version 2.3. Unfortunately, there have been some delays and I didn't get it finished as soon as I had hoped. I got a little bit of time this morning to pack it up. So, here is a new 2.3 Dev build. This build includes changes to the webremote cache page, updated plugins for better compatibility, enhanced multi-display support (see post 1999 and 2267 for more info), numerous fixes, and other minor features I've probably forgotten about. I've also added the ability to set a preferred language for non english speaking folks. You can find this on the filters tab in settings. This will only effect newly downloaded posters. So if you want your old ones to be replaced by different versions you'll have to delete the old ones first. Please note, some features might not be 100% finished and may include bugs. This build has not been extensively tested. Rotten Tomatoes ratings is still broken and hasn't been replaced yet. Feel free to provide feedback, but don't be surprised if some things are broken. This build does not include an installer, just extract and run MoviePoster.exe. Your existing settings and cache will be used if you have a previous version installed. 

movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.0_Dev_5-28-2017.7z


----------



## DougUSMC

Awesome, trying this out tonight (hopefully...)!!


----------



## Amerzel_

This looks really sweet.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Haven't been following along with this app recently but maybe soon be wanting to add some custom poster screens to my theatre.

Does this still only run on a Windows based device? If so, what's the easiest and cheapest option for this? Ideally a simple device like a Raspberry Pi that can be remotely accessed and have all posters/library on a central network location is what I'd like to be able to do. Might end up with 4-5 different screens running with fixed and rotating posters.

Thanks for any help. Sorry if it's right there and I'm just to lazy to have noticed it!


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Haven't been following along with this app recently but maybe soon be wanting to add some custom poster screens to my theatre.
> 
> Does this still only run on a Windows based device? If so, what's the easiest and cheapest option for this? Ideally a simple device like a Raspberry Pi that can be remotely accessed and have all posters/library on a central network location is what I'd like to be able to do. Might end up with 4-5 different screens running with fixed and rotating posters.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Sorry if it's right there and I'm just to lazy to have noticed it!


The program does require Windows. However, you could run the program on any Windows machine (or a VM) on your network. Then, use the webview feature for remote displays on as many screens as you want using something like Asus ChromeBits. If you plan on running multiple screens, take a look at the latest dev build mentioned a few posts back. 

Read more about setting up webview in the Definitive Guide


----------



## ashleyjohn

It‘s very impressive!


----------



## Josh Z

Dumb question (forgive me, I haven't read the whole thread): Can this be installed on and display on a tablet? I'd kind of like to get a cheap tablet that I can stick in a wall mount to display movie posters before a screening, and then take out to use for other purposes when needed.


----------



## meyer64

Josh Z said:


> Dumb question (forgive me, I haven't read the whole thread): Can this be installed on and display on a tablet? I'd kind of like to get a cheap tablet that I can stick in a wall mount to display movie posters before a screening, and then take out to use for other purposes when needed.


Any reasonably modern Windows device can run MoviePoster. A windows based tablet would work, but I'd avoid the cheap low end ones if you want good performance. Alternatively you could run MoviePoster on any Windows PC on your network and use the webview feature to display on an Android tablet via the web browser.


----------



## Josh Z

meyer64 said:


> Any reasonably modern Windows device can run MoviePoster. A windows based tablet would work, but I'd avoid the cheap low end ones if you want good performance. Alternatively you could run MoviePoster on any Windows PC on your network and use the webview feature to display on an Android tablet via the web browser.


Thanks for the info.

Does it work with Windows 10? The web site only mentions up to 8.1.


----------



## meyer64

Josh Z said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Does it work with Windows 10? The web site only mentions up to 8.1.


Yes, it will run on Windows 10. The only Issue I have found is that Win10 doesn't like to allow MoviePoster to display on top of / hide the taskbar.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Can anyone recommend a relatively inexpensive Windows stick that runs the Movie Poster app well?


----------



## Number05

MidnightWatcher said:


> Can anyone recommend a relatively inexpensive Windows stick that runs the Movie Poster app well?




I run an Intel Compute stick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Number05 said:


> I run an Intel Compute stick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which model?


----------



## Number05

MidnightWatcher said:


> Which model?


I have 3 of the STK1AW32SC models running Win 10. There are many other models currently being sold.

Specs are Intel Atom processor, Intel wireless 802.11ac with Bluetooth 4.0, 32 GB on RAM and micro SD card slot for extra storage. 2 GB of DDR3 memory and 2 USB ports.

I find this pc plenty fine to run Movieposter; That is it's sole purpose in my setup.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

meyer64 said:


> Yes, it will run on Windows 10. The only Issue I have found is that Win10 doesn't like to allow MoviePoster to display on top of / hide the taskbar.


Is there a workaround for this? Can you set the Win10 taskbar to autohide?


----------



## Number05

MidnightWatcher said:


> Is there a workaround for this? Can you set the Win10 taskbar to autohide?




I auto hide my task bar and everything works fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Fantastic. I ordered a Z83 mini PC with Win10 Home installed. Similar specs to the Intel stick and should still be small enough to hide behind the TV.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Just wanted to follow-up to say that the Z83 mini PC works well for this purpose. A few tips for anyone considering a Z83 mini PC:

1. Go into the BIOS and set it up to auto start/boot when plugged in. In the event of a power failure you won't need to access the box to turn it on with the power button. 

2. Move the task bar to the top of the screen and set it to auto hide. With the task bar at the top it won't reappear when the mouse pointer is automatically moved to the bottom of the screen by Win 10 to hide it.

3. Register the software. It's worth it.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hey meyer64, would it be possible to add a Power Off button somewhere on the Remote to shut down the PC? I have a power switch to the display to power it on and off but would rather shut down Windows properly if possible.


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hey meyer64, would it be possible to add a Power Off button somewhere on the Remote to shut down the PC? I have a power switch to the display to power it on and off but would rather shut down Windows properly if possible.


There are options to Quit, Reboot, and Shutdown on the about page of the web remote.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

meyer64 said:


> There are options to Quit, Reboot, and Shutdown on the about page of the web remote.


Outstanding!


----------



## javeryh

Is there a thread anywhere showing people's finished digital poster projects? Frame construction, mounting, etc.? I'm starting to think about what I want to do but I'd love to see some examples!


----------



## kingwiggi

MidnightWatcher said:


> Which model?


I'm running the 1st gen compute stick with Windows 10 and it runs really well, including the preview videos.


----------



## prs

MidnightWatcher said:


> Just wanted to follow-up to say that the Z83 mini PC works well for this purpose. A few tips for anyone considering a Z83 mini PC:
> 
> 1. Go into the BIOS and set it up to auto start/boot when plugged in. In the event of a power failure you won't need to access the box to turn it on with the power button.
> 
> 2. Move the task bar to the top of the screen and set it to auto hide. With the task bar at the top it won't reappear when the mouse pointer is automatically moved to the bottom of the screen by Win 10 to hide it.
> 
> 3. Register the software. It's worth it.


I was reading about the Z83 II and they are saying it can't auto start on power failure, but Im not so sure this is accurate. Want to clarify that you have the Z83 and not the Z83 II.

Also, are you running a 4K monitor with this setup? If so, is it sluggish or responsive?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

prs said:


> I was reading about the Z83 II and they are saying it can't auto start on power failure, but Im not so sure this is accurate. Want to clarify that you have the Z83 and not the Z83 II.
> 
> Also, are you running a 4K monitor with this setup? If so, is it sluggish or responsive?


Mine is the Z83-V (Intel Atom x5-Z8350 up to 1.92GHz, Intel HD Graphics 400, 2GB RAM, 32GB storage, 802.11a/b/g/n dual band, Gigabyte LAN, BT 4.0). There has to be a way to get the Z83 II to auto start once plugged in, perhaps with a BIOS update?

I'm running 1080x1920 only and it is perfectly smooth. Movie posters greater than 1000x1500 transition smoothly, though can't say if that would be the case if I had a 4K TV and had it set to output @ 4K res.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

javeryh said:


> Is there a thread anywhere showing people's finished digital poster projects? Frame construction, mounting, etc.? I'm starting to think about what I want to do but I'd love to see some examples!


Here's a quick vid of one:






I like this frame:


----------



## javeryh

MidnightWatcher said:


> Here's a quick vid of one:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JCqrkKh4tI
> 
> 
> 
> I like this frame:




Thanks. Very cool - love the animation. Are you using a Raspberry Pi? How are you controlling it? What kind of monitor/TV?


----------



## GRIMMACE

javeryh said:


> Is there a thread anywhere showing people's finished digital poster projects? Frame construction, mounting, etc.? I'm starting to think about what I want to do but I'd love to see some examples!


Here's mine...


----------



## Tedd

I enjoy seeing how others approach their digital movie poster light box construction also. 

Here's some images that I have saved....


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I haven't mounted mine yet, will do so in about a week once the basement is completed. Question for those who have. How are you mounting the TV to the wall? Are you using a flush mount designed specifically for portrait orientation and simply resting the frame on the TV, or are you mounting both the TV and the frame? Has anyone mounted the frame only with the TV resting inside and not mounted to the wall?


----------



## GRIMMACE

MidnightWatcher said:


> I haven't mounted mine yet, will do so in about a week once the basement is completed. Question for those who have. How are you mounting the TV to the wall? Are you using a flush mount designed specifically for portrait orientation and simply resting the frame on the TV, or are you mounting both the TV and the frame? Has anyone mounted the frame only with the TV resting inside and not mounted to the wall?


They are separate. TV is on a mount. In fact you can press the top of the tv all the in and the bottom pops out like its on a swivel. Comes in handy if you need to get behind it.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

What mount is everybody using?


----------



## javeryh

GRIMMACE said:


> Here's mine...


Nice! I love the candy display too - wish I had room for that. How is your monitor set up? Any details on construction or how everything is configured?


----------



## GRIMMACE

javeryh said:


> Nice! I love the candy display too - wish I had room for that. How is your monitor set up? Any details on construction or how everything is configured?


It was pretty simple. Basically a box based on what size tv you choose dressed up with crown molding and a shelf at the bottom. The top behind the crown molding is open to let the heat escape. I use a Harmony elite remote so ran a blaster to it. When I turn the theater on or off the movieposter screen it turns on or off as well. Candy counter is on a zwave outlet so that turns on and off with the theater too. TV is on a basic mount vertical that allows you to tilt the tv to get behind it. Powerstrip and chromebit are behind the tv. Here's a couple more pics of that...


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hey meyer64, will a new beta of v2.3 be released soon by chance that replaces Rotten Tomatoes ratings with IMDB or something? Do you use Github where we could follow development?

Also, I have a recommendation for a future release. It would be great to have user-created themed poster sequences. For instance, on "Throwback Thursdays" I'd like to show only posters for older movies (eg, WarGames, The Sound of Music, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Red Dawn, The Empire Strikes Back, etc). For "Sci-fi Week" it would be great to cycle through science fiction posters only (eg., The Martian, Serenity, Star Trek, Star Wars, Sunshine, etc). For "Family Night" I'd like to see family orientated posters (eg., Walt Disney and Pixar Films, DreamWorks Animation films).


----------



## CaptainKen

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hey meyer64, will a new beta of v2.3 be released soon by chance that replaces Rotten Tomatoes ratings with IMDB or something? Do you use Github where we could follow development?
> 
> Also, I have a recommendation for a future release. It would be great to have user-created themed poster sequences. For instance, on "Throwback Thursdays" I'd like to show only posters for older movies (eg, WarGames, The Sound of Music, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Red Dawn, The Empire Strikes Back, etc). For "Sci-fi Week" it would be great to cycle through science fiction posters only (eg., The Martian, Serenity, Star Trek, Star Wars, Sunshine, etc). For "Family Night" I'd like to see family orientated posters (eg., Walt Disney and Pixar Films, DreamWorks Animation films).


See this post 2337: 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-78.html#post53276642


----------



## brownsguy

Hello Meyer64:

Would like to chime in here with a sincere thanks for this excellent software. It really enhances enjoyment of my home theater greatly and is running perfectly/without issue on my system.

I do have one question, however, concerning the process by which a user searches for/downloads additional posters from the The MovieDB. It is just me, or do the search results occasionally fail to locate a poster that is actually present on The MovieDB site? One such example is for the movie "The Blues Brothers"--I tried searching on the word "Blues" and then in a new search for "Brothers", with neither including this movie in the search results although the movie poster is present on The MovieDB site. I've also noticed that searching on more than one word ("The Blues Brothers" or "Blues Brothers" for example) produces no results (on any search) in the results page. Am I correct that we are limited to one word searches only? If so, it may be that the single page of results we get from a search is too short to include the desired movie poster.

Is there any way to permit the search results to continue for multiple pages of results--this may correct what i describe above.

By the way, I tried the above on a Mac Pro using Safari, a Surface Pro using Chrome and an iPad Pro using Chrome--same issue in each instance.

Appreciate anything you can share in this regard, if i'm doing something wrong (entirely possible!) or others are having a different experience.

Thanks!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

CaptainKen said:


> See this post 2337:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-78.html#post53276642


Thanks, yes I have that one downloaded and will give it a run this evening. Was just curious if there was a newer build than the May dev build.


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> lso, I have a recommendation for a future release. It would be great to have user-created themed poster sequences. For instance, on "Throwback Thursdays" I'd like to show only posters for older movies (eg, WarGames, The Sound of Music, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Red Dawn, The Empire Strikes Back, etc). For "Sci-fi Week" it would be great to cycle through science fiction posters only (eg., The Martian, Serenity, Star Trek, Star Wars, Sunshine, etc). For "Family Night" I'd like to see family orientated posters (eg., Walt Disney and Pixar Films, DreamWorks Animation films).


You can accomplish this using the custom lists feature. You can create a list with any name you want, then add the posters you want to that list. You can use the sources setting page to include or exclude other sources as you choose.


----------



## meyer64

brownsguy said:


> Hello Meyer64:
> 
> Would like to chime in here with a sincere thanks for this excellent software. It really enhances enjoyment of my home theater greatly and is running perfectly/without issue on my system.
> 
> I do have one question, however, concerning the process by which a user searches for/downloads additional posters from the The MovieDB. It is just me, or do the search results occasionally fail to locate a poster that is actually present on The MovieDB site? One such example is for the movie "The Blues Brothers"--I tried searching on the word "Blues" and then in a new search for "Brothers", with neither including this movie in the search results although the movie poster is present on The MovieDB site. I've also noticed that searching on more than one word ("The Blues Brothers" or "Blues Brothers" for example) produces no results (on any search) in the results page. Am I correct that we are limited to one word searches only? If so, it may be that the single page of results we get from a search is too short to include the desired movie poster.
> 
> Is there any way to permit the search results to continue for multiple pages of results--this may correct what i describe above.
> 
> By the way, I tried the above on a Mac Pro using Safari, a Surface Pro using Chrome and an iPad Pro using Chrome--same issue in each instance.
> 
> Appreciate anything you can share in this regard, if i'm doing something wrong (entirely possible!) or others are having a different experience.
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm interesting. I know that multi word searches used to work just fine. Something might have changed in themoviedb API and how they handle searches containing whitespace. In your search, try to replace any spaces with a hyphen. for example, "blues-brothers" instead of "blues brothers" I have a solution working on my dev build to make this more user friendly. I know several of you are anxious to get your hands on a new version, so I'll try to pack it up soon.


----------



## brownsguy

Meyer64:

Your suggestion was an excellent one--substituting hyphens for spaces indeed permits multiple word searches. "The-Blues-Brothers" completely solved this and the other titles appearing on the site but which were unavailable using spaces in multiple word searches.

Thanks for your assistance, and once again for this very fine piece of software!


----------



## GRIMMACE

Is anyone having issues with using the chromebit? It works fine for me when connected but it seems to shut itself down after a period of not being used. I'll turn on the tv the chromebit is attached to and it will say no signal. I'll unplug and plug the chromebit back in and the kiosk will restart and everything will be fine again. I tried installing the keep awake extension but it didn't seem to make a difference. Is there any way to keep the chromebit from going to sleep or shutting down?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

GRIMMACE said:


> Is anyone having issues with using the chromebit? It works fine for me when connected but it seems to shut itself down after a period of not being used. I'll turn on the tv the chromebit is attached to and it will say no signal. I'll unplug and plug the chromebit back in and the kiosk will restart and everything will be fine again. I tried installing the keep awake extension but it didn't seem to make a difference. Is there any way to keep the chromebit from going to sleep or shutting down?


Are you able to adjust power settings somewhere in the OS to not turn off display?


----------



## GRIMMACE

MidnightWatcher said:


> Are you able to adjust power settings somewhere in the OS to not turn off display?


No you can't. The keep awake extension is supposed to solve this problem. I'll have to check the setting on that extension I guess again.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

meyer64 said:


> You can accomplish this using the custom lists feature. You can create a list with any name you want, then add the posters you want to that list. You can use the sources setting page to include or exclude other sources as you choose.


Question - In order to use a custom list do I need to disable all other sources first? I made a few custom lists but am having some issues. With the other sources disabled I can get the custom lists to work but it seems to get stuck on the same poster after a short while.


----------



## Draden1

Could someone please help, I'm a bit of a simpleton with this issue. I'm trying to change the Great Dane Cinema wording on the banner across the top of the program but so far, no luck.

I have found the image files and when I go to edit them it shows that it's a .png file. Does this mean I simply can't change the text but have to create a whole new image? If I do have to create a new image, how would I do that, what program(s) do people use to do that?

Thanks


----------



## meyer64

Draden1 said:


> Could someone please help, I'm a bit of a simpleton with this issue. I'm trying to change the Great Dane Cinema wording on the banner across the top of the program but so far, no luck.
> 
> I have found the image files and when I go to edit them it shows that it's a .png file. Does this mean I simply can't change the text but have to create a whole new image? If I do have to create a new image, how would I do that, what program(s) do people use to do that?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, its an image. You can specify any image you want to use for the banner on the Appearance tab of the settings menu. I suggest using png since the format supports transparency. paint.Net is a good free image editor that you can use.


----------



## Draden1

Now MP won't open, it shows the icon in the system tray for about 5 seconds but the app never comes on screen, then the icon disappears from the tray. I never did make any changes to anything per my previous post, this is a new one for me. 

I recently got a new computer (Windows 10) and so far I'm not a fan, this app gave me no issues on an old Vista laptop before this. Has this happened to anyone? I can't get into anything all of a sudden.


----------



## Draden1

Disregard previous post, I got it working. Had to play around with appdata folder a little bit and then reinstall the program.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Any thoughts about a linux version, those PC on a Stick running Linux is half the price of the Windows 10 versions or even the tiny Android on a sticks that go for like $30-40, I would be willing to buy an Android App version of this. ^_^ 

If not hey no worries, you are doing a lot as it for most of so thats amazing. Next black friday I plan to buy a cheap LCD, mount and PC on a stick to do this setup.


----------



## AXLCMT

*Both PCs can ping each other - Webremote not working over nextwork*

My MoviePoster PC Webremote is working (via the Settings option; ie right click when the MoviePoster App is working/playing posters), but when I try to use the Webremote via a PC over the network (both PCs are Windows 7), I can't open up/can't connect to the Web remote on the MoviePoster PC. Also I can't connect to Webremote via my iPhone all of a sudden.

Both the MoviePoster PC and the Windows 7 PC that I want to connect to the Webremote can ping each other.

Any ideas? No VPN is connected either.
I rebooted both the Movie Poster PC and the PC that is connected via the network.
The MoviePoster PC does not have a "HomeGroup" but it can access the shared folders on the Windows 7 PC
that I want to run the Webremote on (just to show how connected they are).
But the Windows 7 PC that I want to connect to the Webremote is a version of Windows that uses "HomeGroups" to network with other PCs.


----------



## DougUSMC

AXLCMT said:


> My MoviePoster PC Webremote is working (via the Settings option; ie right click when the MoviePoster App is working/playing posters), but when I try to use the Webremote via a PC over the network (both PCs are Windows 7), I can't open up/can't connect to the Web remote on the MoviePoster PC. Also I can't connect to Webremote via my iPhone all of a sudden.
> 
> Both the MoviePoster PC and the Windows 7 PC that I want to connect to the Webremote can ping each other.
> 
> Any ideas? No VPN is connected either.
> I rebooted both the Movie Poster PC and the PC that is connected via the network.
> The MoviePoster PC does not have a "HomeGroup" but it can access the shared folders on the Windows 7 PC
> that I want to run the Webremote on (just to show how connected they are).
> But the Windows 7 PC that I want to connect to the Webremote is a version of Windows that uses "HomeGroups" to network with other PCs.



It sounds like the Windows firewall is blocking the configured web port. Open it up and allow incoming, and the problem should go away.

Try opening a browser on the machine that's running the MP, and connect to 127.0.0.1:8091 (where 8091 is the configured webremote port), and see if it opens. If it does, there's a better than 90% chance that your problem is the PC blocking incoming connections on the port somehow.


----------



## AXLCMT

DougUSMC said:


> It sounds like the Windows firewall is blocking the configured web port. Open it up and allow incoming, and the problem should go away.
> 
> Try opening a browser on the machine that's running the MP, and connect to 127.0.0.1:8091 (where 8091 is the configured webremote port), and see if it opens. If it does, there's a better than 90% chance that your problem is the PC blocking incoming connections on the port somehow.


 Thanks USMC. Could there still be a possible Firewall Blocking issue, even if both PCs can ping each other with no problems? I will try your remedy and give immediate feedback.


----------



## DougUSMC

AXLCMT said:


> Thanks USMC. Could there still be a possible Firewall Blocking issue, even if both PCs can ping each other with no problems? I will try your remedy and give immediate feedback.


Yup. There are over 30k ports and many different protocol. Ping runs over a very specific one, and is generally allowed. Your web traffic runs over another, and is oftentimes blocked for security reasons. Testing to see if you can get to the page on the same computer removes the firewall and any port blocking from the equation, so we'd know for a (pretty good) fact that it's some security measure blocking it.

127.0.0.1 is the internal address for every computer, so entering that in the browser tells it to check the port on itself.


----------



## meyer64

Daniel Chaves said:


> Any thoughts about a linux version, those PC on a Stick running Linux is half the price of the Windows 10 versions or even the tiny Android on a sticks that go for like $30-40, I would be willing to buy an Android App version of this. ^_^
> 
> If not hey no worries, you are doing a lot as it for most of so thats amazing. Next black friday I plan to buy a cheap LCD, mount and PC on a stick to do this setup.


Probably not, no. But if you have another Windows PC or server on your network you can utilize the WebView feature. This still requires that the program be running on a Windows PC, but you can use any device with a modern web browser (chrome recommended) to connect to your display. You can configure MoviePoster to not have any native displays so it essentially runs headless in the task bar, just serving up the WebView displays to your other devices. This works well with ChromeBits as well as Android devices. Linux works fine for posters, but getting the codecs configured for trailer playback can be an issue depending on the device and your distro of choice.


----------



## Pirate_at_40

meyer64 - THANK YOU for this software... I went googling for exactly this, and stumbled upon this thread. Can't wait to install it.

I'm getting ready to convert a 2nd garage into a dedicated home theater (2.35:1 150" Stewart curved screen, 7.4.2 Atmos, 9 seats in two rows, star ceiling, Control4, to give you sense..). I'm going to plan to install three 4k LEDs in a Lobby/Snack Bar area in order to display digital movies posters using the MoviePoster app (will be anxiously waiting for v2.3 to handle multiple screens).

QUESTION for the group: What PC would you guys buy in order to run MoviePoster and output 4k to the 3 displays? Ideally, requirements would include:

- 4k video output
- 3 HDMI outs (figure since it's a new build it will be more stable to run HDMI to each TV, rather than use Chromebit/WebView?)
- PC case would easily fit on a standard rack shelf
- Ideally I'd be able to turn on and off the PC (and TV's) with Control4

Any thoughts or ideas on specific PC hardware to meet these requirements? What hardware specs would you recommend? Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## DougUSMC

I built my own HTPC, but the plan was to use it as a Kodi server as well as MP app. The bonus is that the MP app talks to Kodi, changing the app display to show "now playing" with start/end times.

I say the machine specs don't have to be that great. I have an i7 w/16Gb RAM, 4TB HDD, 2 video cards. I use one card for output to the receiver, one to the MP TV.


----------



## prs

I have had my eye on this HTPC for this project: https://store.us.shuttle.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DH110


----------



## CaptainKen

prs said:


> I have had my eye on this HTPC for this project: https://store.us.shuttle.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DH110


Whether or not you use MPA, for an HTPC running Windows you need a minimum of 8GB RAM. I would also go with an i7.

I have had extreme good success with these "Dell OptiPlex 7040 SFF Desktop PC i7-6700" systems on eBay. The 7040 includes 2 display ports and one HDMI.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/401376853779

Sometimes, Dell will post refurbished ones on eBay with 3 year manufactures warranty for around $700. A Shuttle equivalent to this spec would cost $1,200, although the Dell is used.


----------



## ConradC

I decided to give webview a try. It looks like I have everything setup correctly, but for some reason, the actual posters don't show. It works just fine locally. I've tried Chrome and IE on Windows and Chromium on a RaspberryPi. Same results. Any ideas?

It's quite possible this was discussed somewhere in the 80+ pages already so I'm sorry and thanks in advance!


----------



## ConradC

I ended up doing a complete uninstall (also deleting folders) and started over. Something from the old builds must have remained. It works now.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I am having trouble with the trailers option. I have the MoviePosterApp running on a PC..only using media from Kodi plugin. I have a webview display on a Chromebit. Every now and then a trailer will show...but more often than not the display just freezes on the poster and stops showing more posters. I have to reset the MoviePosterApp to correct it. If I turn off trailers for the display....and uncheck Play Trailers Auto and Download Trailers everything else works fine.

I have tried just enabling Play Trailers Auto....just enabling Download Trailers but same results.

I thought it was something to do with the Chromebit so I setup a local display on the PC running the app and also get the same behavior.

Not sure what I am doing wrong. Is there some trick or something else I am not doing required to get trailers to work correctly?


----------



## meyer64

RafaelSmith said:


> I am having trouble with the trailers option. I have the MoviePosterApp running on a PC..only using media from Kodi plugin. I have a webview display on a Chromebit. Every now and then a trailer will show...but more often than not the display just freezes on the poster and stops showing more posters. I have to reset the MoviePosterApp to correct it. If I turn off trailers for the display....and uncheck Play Trailers Auto and Download Trailers everything else works fine.
> 
> I have tried just enabling Play Trailers Auto....just enabling Download Trailers but same results.
> 
> I thought it was something to do with the Chromebit so I setup a local display on the PC running the app and also get the same behavior.
> 
> Not sure what I am doing wrong. Is there some trick or something else I am not doing required to get trailers to work correctly?


You'll want to leave the download option turned on. WebView won't play trailers that aren't already downloaded. My guess is that the program is attempting to play a trailer file that doesn't exist and its getting stuck. I know this was an issue in some older builds. What version are you running? If you turn on logging and send me a log file I should be able to get an idea of whats happening. Log files will be stored in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs


----------



## RafaelSmith

meyer64 said:


> You'll want to leave the download option turned on. WebView won't play trailers that aren't already downloaded. My guess is that the program is attempting to play a trailer file that doesn't exist and its getting stuck. I know this was an issue in some older builds. What version are you running? If you turn on logging and send me a log file I should be able to get an idea of whats happening. Log files will be stored in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs


Thanks, I will try to get some logs later tonight.

I have tried both the dev version you posted a few pages back and the regular one from your web page. Both seem to exhibit the same problem.


----------



## RafaelSmith

meyer64 said:


> You'll want to leave the download option turned on. WebView won't play trailers that aren't already downloaded. My guess is that the program is attempting to play a trailer file that doesn't exist and its getting stuck. I know this was an issue in some older builds. What version are you running? If you turn on logging and send me a log file I should be able to get an idea of whats happening. Log files will be stored in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs


Ok emailed you two logs. One where the first movie poster displayed froze and no trailer was shown. The 2nd where the first poster displayed worked and showed trailer but then transitioned to another poster which froze and did not show any trailers.

I have checked the cache for the various movies and see the trailers.


----------



## luv2fly3

*Two issues?*

I'm having two issues that hopefully are simple to fix.

1. I am not able to get the display functionality to work, as I thought it should. I have two display devices listed in the display options. When I "Identify" the displays, I see display 2 is my primary monitor, display 1 is my secondary (TV) for the posters to use. The issue is that no matter which display I choose in MPA, the poster always shows up on my primary display. The options work, so if I choose "Maximize" for example, it does, but on the primary display. I can drag and move the poster to the secondary display, but it won't just appear there. Is there something in the windows settings that has to be correct? I have it set to extend the desktop to the second display currently.

2. I am not able to get the "Now Playing Manual" option to work when looking at the posters in the cache listing. I have successfully set it up to read from my Plex server and it shows the correct poster when I start a movie in Plex, but the manual option is not working at all. Maybe I'm not understanding the functionality correctly. I'd like to be able to choose a movie out of the list and have it show up as the poster ahead of starting the movie in Plex. I assume that should be possible from what I read in other posts here in the thread.

Great app though and can't wait to fully implement it in my soon to be completed theater space!


----------



## murf'n'surf

Where do you save the motion posters to? I can find the folder where the posters are saved.


----------



## CaptainKen

murf'n'surf said:


> Where do you save the motion posters to? I can find the folder where the posters are saved.


From the MoviePoster Definitive Guide:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L679nLvOukZED_NoWOVsBvmxjUesbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#

The Native displays support Motion posters in the following formats:flv,swf,gif,mp4,mov,and mkv. 
WebView displays support: gif and mp4.


Copy the MotionPoster file into the Directory for the movie. The MotionPoster filename must end with the suffix -motionposter. For example, jaws-motionposter.mp4 The first part of the filename doesn't matter, so long as it ends in -motionposter and is in the folder for the corresponding movie.


----------



## Pirate_at_40

*v2.3 timing?*

Hey Meyer64,

Any updates on the timing for v2.3 release (or even beta)? I'm planning on doing 3 poster displays in the lobby of my new theater build (scheduled for early Dec finish). Any feel whether the beta might be out by then? If not, I just need to figure out a plan B until it is released.

thx!


----------



## CaptainKen

My Chromebit keeps freezing on "tt0083658-Blade Runner" with both the stable and beta releases. I've included the folder contents and the log file.
http://captainken.us/files/tt0083658-BladeRunner.zip


----------



## CaptainKen

As you know I've been having problems with my Chromebit freezing a lot, varying from every day to every few days.

I'm seeing a pattern in that it is freezing when a file or location doesn't exist specific to the movie it's frozen on. This is true with both the stable and beta versions. Here are some logs:
http://captainken.us/files/2017-09-17_MoviePosterLogs.zip

Since there is only a header in the first log file, shall I assume this is because MP creates a new file each day, which is a continuance?


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> As you know I've been having problems with my Chromebit freezing a lot, varying from every day to every few days.
> 
> I'm seeing a pattern in that it is freezing when a file or location doesn't exist specific to the movie it's frozen on. This is true with both the stable and beta versions. Here are some logs:
> http://captainken.us/files/2017-09-17_MoviePosterLogs.zip
> 
> Since there is only a header in the first log file, shall I assume this is because MP creates a new file each day, which is a continuance?


It's not every error that it will freeze. For instance, it froze on Meteor, but none of the other errors before it.


Code:


9/17/2017 10:06:31 PM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt0079550 - Meteor
9/17/2017 10:06:31 PM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items. 
9/17/2017 10:06:31 PM - Updating display From themoviedb.org
9/17/2017 10:06:32 PM - Error getting preview poster - poster_bEtEIOtliMJmEijCo4m9wzNK5cD.jpg

http://captainken.us/files/2017-09-17_MoviePosterMeteorLog.zip


----------



## CaptainKen

With Poster Interval set to "30" beta version posters are taking 9 hours to change. For instance, in the attached logs Tin Cup loaded at 10:09pm on 9-18, but next poster didn't load until 7:03am on 9-19.

Not sure this means anything, but there are a lot of "Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 17.4 stable : True" entries, even though I'm not changing anything.

Additionally, Now Playing from Kodi almost never works, even with TV Shows which would always work.

http://captainken.us/files/2017-09-21_MoviePosterLogs_v2.3.0.0.zip


----------



## OriginalFilmArt

*Awesome thread....*

My first reaction to this, as a dealer of vintage posters is, booo! 

But my second reaction is - WOW, I want one of these! 

Very cool thread...going to read it through....


----------



## AXLCMT

OriginalFilmArt said:


> My first reaction to this, as a dealer of vintage posters is, booo!
> 
> But my second reaction is - WOW, I want one of these!
> 
> Very cool thread...going to read it through....


Once you get one....you never go back. ..trust me...welcome to the future of movie poster technology!


----------



## DougUSMC

OriginalFilmArt said:


> My first reaction to this, as a dealer of vintage posters is, booo!
> 
> But my second reaction is - WOW, I want one of these!
> 
> Very cool thread...going to read it through....


I have mine on the wall leading to my movie room, NEXT TO the other movie posters. Check out my build pics, I'd say this could help INCREASE your business, not interfere.


----------



## chicago1

Sorry if I missed it in here I looked but how do you make these with the frame? if you could point me in the right direction/thread I would appreciate it. 32"-42" TV are under 200 so wanted to make one


----------



## richlow

chicago1 said:


> Sorry if I missed it in here I looked but how do you make these with the frame? if you could point me in the right direction/thread I would appreciate it. 32"-42" TV are under 200 so wanted to make one


The frame can be purchased from Home Depot.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/3-4-in-x-3-in-x-8-ft-MDF-Fluted-Door-Casing-Set-4300/203818350


----------



## Tedd

There's all kinds of approaches to make a frame for these....


----------



## wilthang22

luv2fly3 said:


> I'm having two issues that hopefully are simple to fix.
> 
> 1. I am not able to get the display functionality to work, as I thought it should. I have two display devices listed in the display options. When I "Identify" the displays, I see display 2 is my primary monitor, display 1 is my secondary (TV) for the posters to use. The issue is that no matter which display I choose in MPA, the poster always shows up on my primary display. The options work, so if I choose "Maximize" for example, it does, but on the primary display. I can drag and move the poster to the secondary display, but it won't just appear there. Is there something in the windows settings that has to be correct? I have it set to extend the desktop to the second display currently.
> 
> 2. I am not able to get the "Now Playing Manual" option to work when looking at the posters in the cache listing. I have successfully set it up to read from my Plex server and it shows the correct poster when I start a movie in Plex, but the manual option is not working at all. Maybe I'm not understanding the functionality correctly. I'd like to be able to choose a movie out of the list and have it show up as the poster ahead of starting the movie in Plex. I assume that should be possible from what I read in other posts here in the thread.
> 
> Great app though and can't wait to fully implement it in my soon to be completed theater space!


Can you (or someone else) tell me how you are getting this to work with Plex? My assumption is that you are using Kodi along with the Plex plugin and not a native Plex server / client, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## luv2fly3

wilthang22 said:


> Can you (or someone else) tell me how you are getting this to work with Plex? My assumption is that you are using Kodi along with the Plex plugin and not a native Plex server / client, etc.
> 
> Thank you!


All I did was check the box for Plex to be used as the only plug in, and then ensure that you have your plex info in EXACTLY as it is listed in the Plex settings. So don't just put in the name of the device as what it might be in Windows or whatever. You need to look at your device listing in Plex, and then copy the name of the device exactly as it is there. I'm not using Kodi at all, and Plex works great if they're on the same network.

Here again is the link to the guide if you haven't seen it. There is a section on setting up Plex that can help if you haven't taken a peek at it. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...esbVPeDOq5PNvI5Qg/edit#heading=h.gwazri37bhhp

Hope that helps.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> As long as you are on 2.0 or later, the logs are in your document folder, under MoviePoster/Logs.


Are logs still located in C:\MoviePoster\Logs??

My darn MP app is crashing over and over for the past month after running for 30 minutes.
I will post a github link to my logs one night this week here to see if any of you guys see what is going on.
Worst case, I guess is I can backup my customer movie poster list (cache) and re-add/paste the cache to the new install
after re-installing Windows??


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Are logs still located in C:\MoviePoster\Logs??
> 
> My darn MP app is crashing over and over for the past month after running for 30 minutes.
> I will post a github link to my logs one night this week here to see if any of you guys see what is going on.
> Worst case, I guess is I can backup my customer movie poster list (cache) and re-add/paste the cache to the new install
> after re-installing Windows??


Logs are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs. Do you get any error message when it crashes?


----------



## weboperations

Quick question, has anyone used a LCD computer monitor instead of a TV? I was thinking of using a 27 or 32 inch computer monitor. Not sure if there is any drawbacks to this?

I did notice that the LCD does change brightness at different angles... not sure if that would be noticeable or not...

Any specific LCD monitor models that someone suggests?


----------



## Tedd

Wouldn't a hdtv be cheaper? 

And with Black Friday coming up, the deals will be there.


----------



## weboperations

Tedd said:


> Wouldn't a hdtv be cheaper?
> 
> And with Black Friday coming up, the deals will be there.


I?m just thinking I?d like to make the frame much thinner. Most TVs in the same price range are kind of thick.


----------



## Tedd

Gotcha, but maybe that's where Black Friday levels the playing field? 

I did buy a thinner hdtv, and then I decided I am going to recess the hdtv into the wall anyways....

BTW, I sent you a personnal message.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Logs are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs. Do you get any error message when it crashes?


Crash error window happens after about 1 hour.
I just turned on the "Logfile" tick box now (I thought I had it on)
I will post a Github link to the log file when it crashes later.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Logs are in your document folder under MoviePoster/Logs. Do you get any error message when it crashes?


Here is the log file.
It crashes after 20 minutes, not an hour.
Let me know if you can view this link below:

https://gist.github.com/axlcmt/b0e74e53bcba644f8a4cf10ccd861896


----------



## meyer64

AXLCMT said:


> Here is the log file.
> It crashes after 20 minutes, not an hour.
> Let me know if you can view this link below:
> 
> https://gist.github.com/axlcmt/b0e74e53bcba644f8a4cf10ccd861896


Nope, I get a 404 page not found. 
Based on the error screenshot you posted, its caused by the system not having enough memory to run the thread that downloads trailers. That shouldn't be a very resource heavy process unless you have a lot of trailers waiting to download. It could due to hardware limitation if you are running on a low power system with only a gig or two of ram. I'll look into making some performance tweaks. 
But, there some things you could try to resolve the issue now.
1. First, if you don't use the trailer feature, you could just turn it off. You can do this in the settings menu on the Trailer Options tab. 
2. If you still want to download trailers, try setting the Max Concurrent Downloads to a relatively low number. The default is 3.
3. Your pending download queue could be really big for some reason. Navigate to C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System and find the downloadqueue.xml file and open it in a text editor, like notepad. If there is a lot of stuff in that file, just delete it and the necessary parts will be regenerated the next time you run the program. 
4. Take a look at the source tab in the settings menu. If you have a lot of sources, or a high number of pages selected, try lowering them. That might reduce memory requirements. 

Again. I'll look into some performance improvements, and I've already made some in my dev build, but the above might help you out in the short term.


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Nope, I get a 404 page not found.
> Based on the error screenshot you posted, its caused by the system not having enough memory to run the thread that downloads trailers. That shouldn't be a very resource heavy process unless you have a lot of trailers waiting to download. It could due to hardware limitation if you are running on a low power system with only a gig or two of ram. I'll look into making some performance tweaks.
> But, there some things you could try to resolve the issue now.
> 1. First, if you don't use the trailer feature, you could just turn it off. You can do this in the settings menu on the Trailer Options tab.
> 2. If you still want to download trailers, try setting the Max Concurrent Downloads to a relatively low number. The default is 3.
> 3. Your pending download queue could be really big for some reason. Navigate to C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System and find the downloadqueue.xml file and open it in a text editor, like notepad. If there is a lot of stuff in that file, just delete it and the necessary parts will be regenerated the next time you run the program.
> 4. Take a look at the source tab in the settings menu. If you have a lot of sources, or a high number of pages selected, try lowering them. That might reduce memory requirements.
> 
> Again. I'll look into some performance improvements, and I've already made some in my dev build, but the above might help you out in the short term.


Cool!!! I will make the changes!!! I look forward to having fun seeing if it works!!! 

Try these other links now:

https://github.com/axlcmt/MOVIEPOSTERAPP.git


----------



## AXLCMT

AXLCMT said:


> Cool!!! I will make the changes!!! I look forward to having fun seeing if it works!!!
> 
> Try these other links now:
> 
> https://github.com/axlcmt/MOVIEPOSTERAPP.git


My account has been closed the public (Github that is).
I will have to email you the log file attached.
Any other way to post a huge log file (hosting) somewhere besides Github?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hi Meyer64, will a new beta be announced on your homepage or is it only available upon request?


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hi Meyer64, will a new beta be announced on your homepage or is it only available upon request?


I've given download links to incomplete builds to a few folks. The only reason I don't post them publicly is that they are incomplete. There are things that I know don't work correctly yet. If you really want to play with a dev build send me a PM and and I'll get you a download link. 

Currently I'm working on implementing as many fixes and requested features as I can. The next release will have several long awaited features and I want to make sure there are as few problems as possible before I post it for everyone. I know it always takes longer than you or I would like. 

New features include, but are not limited to:
revamped webremote - with much better performance for large poster collections.
Poster info editor - this will also make it much easier for folks to make their own custom posters complete with metadata. 
Star Ratings to replace Rotten Tomatoes scores.
enhancements to multi display functionality - display group manager, related posters on aux displays, etc. 
connection test added to media player plugins - to help make sure your settings work. 
ability to have multiple active plugins.
fixes to search function


----------



## AXLCMT

meyer64 said:


> Nope, I get a 404 page not found.
> Based on the error screenshot you posted, its caused by the system not having enough memory to run the thread that downloads trailers. That shouldn't be a very resource heavy process unless you have a lot of trailers waiting to download. It could due to hardware limitation if you are running on a low power system with only a gig or two of ram. I'll look into making some performance tweaks.
> But, there some things you could try to resolve the issue now.
> 1. First, if you don't use the trailer feature, you could just turn it off. You can do this in the settings menu on the Trailer Options tab.
> 2. If you still want to download trailers, try setting the Max Concurrent Downloads to a relatively low number. The default is 3.
> 3. Your pending download queue could be really big for some reason. Navigate to C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System and find the downloadqueue.xml file and open it in a text editor, like notepad. If there is a lot of stuff in that file, just delete it and the necessary parts will be regenerated the next time you run the program.
> 4. Take a look at the source tab in the settings menu. If you have a lot of sources, or a high number of pages selected, try lowering them. That might reduce memory requirements.
> 
> Again. I'll look into some performance improvements, and I've already made some in my dev build, but the above might help you out in the short term.


I just emailed you to your [email protected] account with my log file attached since I am having problems
with finding a place to host my huge log file. Can you take a look at it and see if it enlightens you to any more causes
/changes I need to make? Thanks!!!


----------



## blaze9824

I have been following this for several years but just now figured out I may be able to attempt this, are there clearer instructions for how to get this to work on a raspberry Pi or a Chromebit?
I looked through about 15 pages and did not see anything on it so far.


----------



## meyer64

blaze9824 said:


> I have been following this for several years but just now figured out I may be able to attempt this, are there clearer instructions for how to get this to work on a raspberry Pi or a Chromebit?
> I looked through about 15 pages and did not see anything on it so far.


Check out the Definitive Guide section on WebView Displays.


This video goes through the process on a chromebit. You'll need to configure a WebView display in the program settings first as mentioned in the guide.


----------



## ToyContinuum

*Plex Plugin*

Does anyone use this and the Plex Plugin? It seems to have just stopped working. Shows posters fine, just never the Now Playing feature. Worked until about a week ago.


----------



## meyer64

ToyContinuum said:


> Does anyone use this and the Plex Plugin? It seems to have just stopped working. Shows posters fine, just never the Now Playing feature. Worked until about a week ago.


Double check your device id. I have noticed that depending on the Plex client device, the name reported to the Plex Media server can change if the Plex app is updated to a newer version. For example, I have a Samsung Galaxy S6, that on a previous version of the Plex app, it reported the name as 'My SM-G920V' but after an update to either the Plex server or the Plex android app., it started reporting as 'Galaxy S6' , so I had to change the device id to watch setting in MoviePoster for it work again. This was a one time change and I haven't seen it happen again since. Just something to check.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 I have a plugin question. 

I have been using you Kodi plugin for years. I have since switched my setup over to Plex server. I am using your Plex Plugin now. It connects fine etc. When I play a movie it displays poster and all seems fine. However when I watch a TV Show now the poster doesn't display. I do get the Now Playing and time but just black screen for poster. With Kodi this worked. Am I missing something etc?

Running MoviePoster 2.3.0.0 Dev (5-28-2017) right now.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> meyer64 I have a plugin question.
> 
> I have been using you Kodi plugin for years. I have since switched my setup over to Plex server. I am using your Plex Plugin now. It connects fine etc. When I play a movie it displays poster and all seems fine. However when I watch a TV Show now the poster doesn't display. I do get the Now Playing and time but just black screen for poster. With Kodi this worked. Am I missing something etc?
> 
> Running MoviePoster 2.3.0.0 Dev (5-28-2017) right now.


I have also migrated from Kodi to Plex and use the Plex plugin. I'm currently running a bit newer build than the 5-28. I am not able to replicate the problem on my setup. I'll have to investigate a bit to see what might be causing the problem on the 5-28 build. I still have some work to do before the next dev build is ready for public testing, but I could probably pack up something for you to try out if you want. Just understand it is not finished.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I have also migrated from Kodi to Plex and use the Plex plugin. I'm currently running a bit newer build than the 5-28. I am not able to replicate the problem on my setup. I'll have to investigate a bit to see what might be causing the problem on the 5-28 build. I still have some work to do before the next dev build is ready for public testing, but I could probably pack up something for you to try out if you want. Just understand it is not finished.



Sure


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> I have also migrated from Kodi to Plex and use the Plex plugin. I'm currently running a bit newer build than the 5-28. I am not able to replicate the problem on my setup. I'll have to investigate a bit to see what might be causing the problem on the 5-28 build. I still have some work to do before the next dev build is ready for public testing, but I could probably pack up something for you to try out if you want. Just understand it is not finished.


Any ETA for maybe new DEV build? Driving my wife nuts seeing the blank screen for TV. She just turns off the Poster PC all the time now.


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> Any ETA for maybe new DEV build? Driving my wife nuts seeing the blank screen for TV. She just turns off the Poster PC all the time now.


I'm always wrong whenever I give specific dates. But I am currently targeting a Christmas timeframe.


----------



## meyer64

*2.3.0.0 Dev (12-30-2017)*

2.3.0.0 Dev (12-30-2017)
This is a Dev/Alpha release. This is the build that I am currently running on my own MoviePoster system. DISCLAIMER: Not all features are complete or fully tested. I'm sure there are things that don’t work 100%. You should test on a secondary system if possible before running on it on your primary MoviePoster system. There is no installer, simply extract and run MoviePoster.exe

That said, there are a lot of additions that many of you have been waiting for, so I thought I’d let you all try it out. I haven’t updated the documentation yet, but I do plan to make a video showing the new functionality as well as update the Definitive Guide soon. I recommend that you clear your browser cache before accessing the WebRemote, just to make sure your browser doesn’t load any old files. 

Notable new features in this release are listed below. 
*
Reworked WebRemote (Some features are still being worked on)*
-New navigation and action menus
-Paged queries on the cache page. - greatly improves performance for large libraries
-Poster detail viewer/editor. 
- you can now create your own custom poster metadata using the editor.​-Display detail viewer/editor
-manage all your Displays and DisplayGroups via the WebRemote
-ability to open a webview directly from the WebRemote​-Poster Playlist viewer
-see what posters will be shown and their source​*Improvements to plugin interfaces*

-Ability to have multiple active plugins. 
-plugins are ranked by priority. Priority 1 will take precedence over priority 2 , etc. 
-test function added to help you confirm your settings. 
-plugin status is now shown as an image. 
-ability to have multiple plugins for the same source, ie you can copy the Plex plugin and monitor two plex instances. 
-Sorry, the Emby plugin hasn’t been updated yet and is not included with this release.​*Minor Updates to Webview layouts*

-webviews now auto scale to fit the browser window by default
-resolution parameter can be optionally specified​*Improved Multi-display functionality. *

Ability to have multiple DisplayGroups with different posters shown per display group. 
Addition of poster functions. 
-primary - the main poster for the movie - each display group must have one.
-auxilliary - a poster for a movie related to the primary
-info - information related to the primary- plot summary / cast​*
Replacement of Rotten Tomatoes Scores with tmdb rating.* 
RT data will still be shown if it exists in the cached data​
There are probably a bunch of other additions, changes, and fixes that I have forgotten about. As always, bug reports, feature requests, and general suggestions are welcome. Happy new year!

Download: MoviePoster_2.3.0.0_Dev_(12-30-2017)


----------



## meyer64

For anyone who may have downloaded the latest Dev build yesterday, I made a couple adjustments shortly after it was originally posted. The adjustments fix the following issues:
WebRemote cache page not loading posters if posters are missing metadata.
Extra Art/info (Backdrops, logos,banners,plot) not downloading for new posters. 
WebViews showing both Rotten Tomatoes data and the new star rating, causing an issue with the layout. 

If you are experiencing any of these problems, please re download the dev build. The link is the same, its just replaced with a newer file.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> For anyone who may have downloaded the latest Dev build yesterday, I made a couple adjustments shortly after it was originally posted. The adjustments fix the following issues:
> WebRemote cache page not loading posters if posters are missing metadata.
> Extra Art/info (Backdrops, logos,banners,plot) not downloading for new posters.
> WebViews showing both Rotten Tomatoes data and the new star rating, causing an issue with the layout.
> 
> If you are experiencing any of these problems, please re download the dev build. The link is the same, its just replaced with a newer file.


So I installed the newest dev. I am using the Plex plugin. So works fine with Movies but still TV Shows it show start and end time but not the poster. The poster stays whatever was on screen when the plugin kicks in. Any ideas meyer64?


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> So I installed the newest dev. I am using the Plex plugin. So works fine with Movies but still TV Shows it show start and end time but not the poster. The poster stays whatever was on screen when the plugin kicks in. Any ideas meyer64?


Are you using the local IP of your Plex server, or the myplex connection option? I did identify an issue retrieving images with using myplex that will take a little bit to fix, and also a much simpler issue if you are using the local IP.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Are you using the local IP of your Plex server, or the myplex connection option? I did identify an issue retrieving images with using myplex that will take a little bit to fix, and also a much simpler issue if you are using the local IP.


Here is what I have:

active checked
priority 2
serveraddress 10.0.1.150 (IP of my Shield tv not server = SHIELD Theater)
serverport 32400
deviceidtowatch SHEILD Theater
usemyplex checked
myplexusername my plex email account
myplexpassword password for that account


----------



## rmilyard

rmilyard said:


> Here is what I have:
> 
> active checked
> priority 2
> serveraddress 10.0.1.150 (IP of my Shield tv not server = SHIELD Theater)
> serverport 32400
> deviceidtowatch SHEILD Theater
> usemyplex checked
> myplexusername my plex email account
> myplexpassword password for that account


Tried also change IP to my server 10.0.1.102 and unchecked usemyplex. Same thing.

When trying 10.0.1.102 I am getting Connection Failed! NotAuthorized : http://10.0.1.102:32400


----------



## Chris Young

rmilyard said:


> Tried also change IP to my server 10.0.1.102 and unchecked usemyplex. Same thing.
> 
> When trying 10.0.1.102 I am getting Connection Failed! NotAuthorized : http://10.0.1.102:32400



I'd have to say I've been having the same problem for some time now also. It was working for a short time then updated and it stopped. 
Just didn't mention it thinking it would get fixed eventually. Thanks for the get program meyer64 and hard work you put into it.


----------



## meyer64

Chris Young said:


> rmilyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried also change IP to my server 10.0.1.102 and unchecked usemyplex. Same thing.
> 
> When trying 10.0.1.102 I am getting Connection Failed! NotAuthorized : http://10.0.1.102:32400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to say I've been having the same problem for some time now also. It was working for a short time then updated and it stopped.
> Just didn't mention it thinking it would get fixed eventually. Thanks for the get program meyer64 and hard work you put into it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback guys. Obviously there is something different about my set up, since I hadn't experienced this issue. I spent several hours going through the plex plugin and my settings yesterday and might have found a solution. I'll be testing and tweaking it over the next couple of days. Expect a new update around the end of the week.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Obviously there is something different about my set up, since I hadn't experienced this issue. I spent several hours going through the plex plugin and my settings yesterday and might have found a solution. I'll be testing and tweaking it over the next couple of days. Expect a new update around the end of the week.


Sounds good. If need me to test out here let me know.


----------



## Good2BCh13f

Recently came across this App and thread and loved the idea.

Since I wanted to use a Raspberry Pi, and saw others wanting to do so, I made a guide on how to get this working with a Rpi as a web display.

MoviePosterApp + Rpi Guide


----------



## meyer64

*2.3.0.1 Dev (1-7-2018)*

2.3.0.1 Dev (1-7-2018)
This is a follow up to the 2.3.0.0 Dev/Alpha release. Updates are as follows:
*Updates to the PLEX Plugin*
(hopefully) fixes issues with "now playing" data, it works for me under several scenarios anyway. 
Adds ability to use the PLEX library as a poster list source
Now supports "Now Playing" status for music​*Slightly updated Kodi plugin*
*Minor tweaks to webview layouts*
*Minor tweaks to WebRemote cache and poster details pages*
*Ability to mark posters as "protected" to prevent them from being deleted.*_ (not really tested very much, but it should work) _
*Additional media flag icons added to the default theme* _(ESRB ratings, new studios)_
*Fixes for 'User Defined' headers not showing. *

The same disclaimer as all dev builds applies: Not all features are complete or fully tested. I'm sure there are things that don’t work 100%. You should test on a secondary system if possible before running on it on your primary MoviePoster system. There is no installer, simply extract and run MoviePoster.exe ..... Yada, yada, yada. 

Download Here

As Always, bug reports, feature requests, and general suggestions are welcome.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> 2.3.0.1 Dev (1-7-2018)
> This is a follow up to the 2.3.0.0 Dev/Alpha release. Updates are as follows:
> *Updates to the PLEX Plugin*
> (hopefully) fixes issues with "now playing" data, it works for me under several scenarios anyway.
> Adds ability to use the PLEX library as a poster list source
> Now supports "Now Playing" status for music​*Slightly updated Kodi plugin*
> *Minor tweaks to webview layouts*
> *Minor tweaks to WebRemote cache and poster details pages*
> *Ability to mark posters as "protected" to prevent them from being deleted.*_ (not really tested very much, but it should work) _
> *Additional media flag icons added to the default theme* _(ESRB ratings, new studios)_
> *Fixes for 'User Defined' headers not showing. *
> 
> The same disclaimer as all dev builds applies: Not all features are complete or fully tested. I'm sure there are things that don’t work 100%. You should test on a secondary system if possible before running on it on your primary MoviePoster system. There is no installer, simply extract and run MoviePoster.exe ..... Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Download Here
> 
> As Always, bug reports, feature requests, and general suggestions are welcome.


Nice. Looks like this dev version fixed my TV Show posters not displaying with Plex. Seems to be working now.


----------



## livitup311

rmilyard said:


> Nice. Looks like this dev version fixed my TV Show posters not displaying with Plex. Seems to be working now.


Any thought to building a plugin for Kaleidescape players? They have a control protocol that will give status on playback (title, time, etc.) which is accessible via Telnet to the player. It's documented here: https://www.kaleidescape.com/wp-con...-system-control-protocol-reference-manual.pdf

I'd be more than happy to work on it myself, but I've done exactly zero Windows software development... I'm a interpreted language and Linux guy.

I would, however, be more than happy to be a guinea pig and test anything created...


----------



## meyer64

livitup311 said:


> Any thought to building a plugin for Kaleidescape players? They have a control protocol that will give status on playback (title, time, etc.) which is accessible via Telnet to the player. It's documented here: https://www.kaleidescape.com/wp-con...-system-control-protocol-reference-manual.pdf
> 
> I'd be more than happy to work on it myself, but I've done exactly zero Windows software development... I'm a interpreted language and Linux guy.
> 
> I would, however, be more than happy to be a guinea pig and test anything created...


I have looked into it in the past. I don't own one, but I have read that document. Just thinking out loud here. The problem I see is that movie titles are not always unique and the Kaleidescape protocol only returns the Title, not a unique ID or even the title and year to try to match with online metadata sources. As far as I know there is no way to actually retrieve artwork from the player itself, so MoviePoster would have to retrieve it from another source, which would be fine if there were a definitive way to identify the specific movie. A title search alone might be right 90% of the time. But at least for me, I would be irritated if I was watching the original 1990 'Total Recall' and the program showed the poster for the 2012 remake just because it was the first match it found. I suppose I could use the total runtime as a tie breaker, so maybe.... 

If I get some time maybe i'll whip up a little console program to test against the protocol as a proof of concept. 

It would be a whole lot easier to develop against hardware that I have access to though.


----------



## livitup311

meyer64 said:


> I have looked into it in the past. I don't own one, but I have read that document. Just thinking out loud here. The problem I see is that movie titles are not always unique and the Kaleidescape protocol only returns the Title, not a unique ID or even the title and year to try to match with online metadata sources. As far as I know there is no way to actually retrieve artwork from the player itself, so MoviePoster would have to retrieve it from another source, which would be fine if there were a definitive way to identify the specific movie. A title search alone might be right 90% of the time. But at least for me, I would be irritated if I was watching the original 1990 'Total Recall' and the program showed the poster for the 2012 remake just because it was the first match it found. I suppose I could use the total runtime as a tie breaker, so maybe....
> 
> If I get some time maybe i'll whip up a little console program to test against the protocol as a proof of concept.
> 
> It would be a whole lot easier to develop against hardware that I have access to though.


Check pages 90-92. It seems to support giving all the metadata (including the URL to the cover art on the Kscape) for any movie in the system, based on "handle". What I can't figure out is if there's a way to get the handle of the movie now playing, rather than just the title. Though I suspect that Kscape won't let two movies on the system have the same name... I don't have any time to keep digging into this at the moment, but I'm more than happy to give you remote access to telnet into my Kscape player and run commands against it. I'd have some free time starting next week to assist any other way I can. PM me if you're game to try.


----------



## meyer64

livitup311 said:


> Check pages 90-92. It seems to support giving all the metadata (including the URL to the cover art on the Kscape) for any movie in the system, based on "handle". What I can't figure out is if there's a way to get the handle of the movie now playing, rather than just the title. Though I suspect that Kscape won't let two movies on the system have the same name... I don't have any time to keep digging into this at the moment, but I'm more than happy to give you remote access to telnet into my Kscape player and run commands against it. I'd have some free time starting next week to assist any other way I can. PM me if you're game to try.


I was just reading over that section again. I think we might be able to get this to work... PM sent.


----------



## Chris Young

rmilyard said:


> Nice. Looks like this dev version fixed my TV Show posters not displaying with Plex. Seems to be working now.



That's great news. I will try it on my setup in the next couple days, but if it's working for rmilyard then there is a good chance the problem has been fixed.
Truly Awesome and fingers crossed,


----------



## meyer64

*Calling all Kaleidescape owners*

Thanks to @livitup311 allowing me to issue commands and test against his player, I have a Kaleidescape plugin just about ready to go. I'm sure it still has some quirks, and has only been tested against a single player. I'm looking for any other Kaleidescape owners that would be wiling to test and provide feedback. All I'd need you to do is run a dev build with the new plugin, play and stop some movies on your Kaleidescape system, and report any odd behavior as thoroughly as possible. If you'd like to be tester, please send me a PM with your details including the model of player you have.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

I've been out of the loop for this awesome little program for some time and my brain seems to have forgotten everything about it. What's the quickest way to get refreshed on how everything works? 

Still in the planning stages for the use of this program but I believe the goal for this situation is to have full control over the posters in the database and use only 2 on-screen banners rather than all sorts of Kodi info or taglines etc. Just running poster after poster with nice transitions. But I just downloaded and ran the new dev build and I am just kind of lost as to where to go next. I still have the collection of posters I started amassing awhile back, but how do I get them to be used rather than what ever movies are currently cycling? 

I feel so dumb.

&& I should edit this and say that after a bit of messing around I've refreshed a few things in my memory. I have the custom posters working and figured out the web remote again. I'm not certain how to get the "Now Showing" banners to work though.

I'll explain a little more about the set-up that's being planned. 1 display at the "entrance" to the lobby of the theater, just running through a cycle of custom curated posters. Few will require a "Coming Soon" banner as they will be movies not yet available to watch. All the rest would be now playing as I'm not looking for posters that are not or will not be added to my library at some point. Ideally the "Now Showing" and "Coming Soon" banners across the top space above the poster with the theater name banner along the bottom. Just unsure how to enable these banners (if possible) and trigger the switch in status.

One more thing.... is the poster centered vertically on the display? If not, is there a way to adjust it's vertical position?


----------



## dvohasek

Chris Young said:


> That's great news. I will try it on my setup in the next couple days, but if it's working for rmilyard then there is a good chance the problem has been fixed.
> Truly Awesome and fingers crossed,


I created an account to confirm that the new Dev update fixed my TV show issues as well! Amazing product!


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Did some more work with the program and figured how, in the simplest form, to get "Now Playing" and "Coming Soon" banners to work. Now I'm curious if instead of adjusting headers for individual .nfo files, if you can't designate a sub-folder to correspond to a certain banner so you can just populate these folders with which ever posters you'd like.

I'm also not using any metadata for posters, other than the banner header, so the bottom spacing is currently empty. I'd like to just have the theater banner there but unsure if that's possible?

I tried to change the background "blue" but that didn't work either. Curious is/when I'm able to change that if it's possible to use an animated .gif in place of a static .png?

Lastly, using the web remote I can look at the library of custom posters but there doesn't seem to be any other functionality in that screen. It would be great to be able to search through the posters on the web remote and select one that will then have it display, as well an easy ability to pause the poster from that point. 

Oh one more thing, is there a specific dimension to the poster field? I'd like to have all my posters formatted to the same dimensions. Yeah I know, I spend far too much time curating my movie library!

And is it possible to edit the width of the banners?


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Did some more work with the program and figured how, in the simplest form, to get "Now Playing" and "Coming Soon" banners to work. Now I'm curious if instead of adjusting headers for individual .nfo files, if you can't designate a sub-folder to correspond to a certain banner so you can just populate these folders with which ever posters you'd like.
> 
> I'm also not using any metadata for posters, other than the banner header, so the bottom spacing is currently empty. I'd like to just have the theater banner there but unsure if that's possible?
> 
> I tried to change the background "blue" but that didn't work either. Curious is/when I'm able to change that if it's possible to use an animated .gif in place of a static .png?
> 
> Lastly, using the web remote I can look at the library of custom posters but there doesn't seem to be any other functionality in that screen. It would be great to be able to search through the posters on the web remote and select one that will then have it display, as well an easy ability to pause the poster from that point.
> 
> Oh one more thing, is there a specific dimension to the poster field? I'd like to have all my posters formatted to the same dimensions. Yeah I know, I spend far too much time curating my movie library!
> 
> And is it possible to edit the width of the banners?


As you have probably noticed, even in the latest dev build, the "user/custom poster" section of the web remote hsn't been reworked yet like many of the other have. I still have some work to to there. It seems the function to click the poster to send it to the display is broken on that page for some reason. I will have to look into it. 

Honestly, I never really intended that section to be used for actual movie posters, rather for extra things like coke / popcorn posters that people would just have as images and didn't make sense to have extra metadata attached. If you can make it work for your use case that great though!

You may want to at least look at a different approach. I'd still use the regular poster cache. The newest dev build includes a poster detail editor. You can access this for an existing poster by clicking the gear icon for that poster in the cache. To make a new poster with metadata from scratch, click the actions menu in the top right, then choose "Add New Poster (Manual)". this gives you a blank slate to add mages and any metadata you choose. This way you can still have movie banners and fanart that are used for the showtimes feature. I'd also mark them as "protected" , especially if you ave the auto purge function turned on. There isn't an upload function for local files. To use locally stored images or video files, you'll first need to copy them to the MoviePoster/MediaStore folder in your documents folder. 
If you only want to show a select selection of posters, you can then make a custom list and enable that list in the sources section of the settings menu. Try it out, it might work better for you. 

As of right now, there isn't a way to designate a header for a batch of images, but I'll think on a good way to do that. Maybe a folder.nfo that overrides all data for any images in that folder. That wouldn't be all that hard to implement. 

poster images are 1.5 times as tall as the are wide. This is based on standard poster dimensions. Images will be scaled to fit the space. most images that the program downloads inits own are 1000x1500 or 2000x3000


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Thanks for the reply. I understand your program has been developed in a certain way and I'm coming in trying to gt it to conform to my situation. I hope my questions and suggestions are taken as a way to improve the program overall and not as detraction.

I will explain a bit more about the installation I'm trying to achieve. This time with pictures and video!


The digital poster will be going in the lobby area of the home theater, located above a staircase where a current marquee is (see video). The entire landing area of the house is being redesigned to create a lobby/box office. The purpose of the digital poster in this location is to simply scroll through various posters within a library on a 10-15 second interval. The only metadata that would be used would be the header for movies that are currently in the library and therefor "Now Playing" and for those movies that will be added to the library in the future, or "coming Soon". File, format, codec, run time etc metadata isn't needed in this instance.

For this purpose I'm trying to make things as simple for myself as possible. I have a folder structure now for all movie posters. Within that folder are 3 sub-folders - Now Playing, Coming Soon and Featuring. I want to simply and easily dump any and all posters I procure into these sub-folders and have the program take care of the rest. The first 2 are self explanatory. The "Featuring" folder would be for Dolby Atmos posters or fresh popcorn or something. Haven't gone that far yet. When I get new posters I want to be able to plop them into the proper folder and when a moving that was coming soon is now featureing I simply want to move it from one folder to the other. Easy-peasy lemon squeasy. 

Right now, in each of the first 2 folders I have hundreds of poster images, all named easily by title and year and version if applicable. Then I created a very basic .nfo file that only contains the header tag and each poster image file has a corresponding .nfo file of the same file name. It would be awesome if I could do away with the .nfo files and simply have the program recognize anything in the "Now Playing" folder as having a header tag for now playing. Same for "Coming Soon" and Featuring". From there it's scalable to anything more you might think of.

I'm also hoping it's possible to put a theater name banner in place of the metadata flags at the bottom of the display. So the display shows the header/folder tag banner at the top, the poster in the middle and the theater banner at the bottom. Also curious if it's possible to extend the transition effect to the banner changes as well.

I'm still unsure if it's possible to change the background blue image. I tried to edit the files I found that look like they are used but that didn't work. Also, for poster dimensions I'm asking how many pixels does the program assign as space for the poster. In a 1080 display the width will be 1080 pixels, but what is the height? Calculated based on standard theater one-sheet sizes of 27"x 40" that should be 1600 pixels. Does the program also scale to a 4K display and if so will it display the poster in it's native resolution if formatted to 2160x3200? This is for the template I want to create to put all poster images through and ensure they conform to the display's output properly and likely at 4K.

For the web remote, just having a simply interface outside of the main display to scroll through the posters and select one you want to then show up on the display would be awesome. This way you can "g back" to something you want to see or find something you want to take a look at rather than waiting for it to scroll. Also being able to easily pause would be great to. Again lots of features in the current web remote but I'm trying to make my life easier... once all the hard work is done at least.

All the other features, show times, trailers etc. are very cool and I fully understand why people would like them. In this case though, there's going to be a new large marquee to display all that information and trailers are built into the presentation (further along in the video) through Kodi. I understand my requests are for a very small minority and I'm happy to work on any part of this that is within my means. It's a simpler approach to using the program but has a different hands-on approach which I'm fully invested in already in maintaining the massive media library I've created. It's also possible in the future another digital poster display may be added but that's much further down the line as this one display is close to a $1000 of a $10,000 upgrade to the home theater, part of which was just moved forward with the upgrade to Dolby Atmos/dts:X audio and new SVS subs.

If you have any other questions about my approach or not understanding what I'm trying to achieve I'm here to answer. Running tests on my 58" plasma already has me excited to move forward with this project even if the funds aren't there to support it yet.

https://youtu.be/lL7-teHHvs8?t=56s


----------



## meyer64

OK, I think i get what you're going for. I've already implemented the folder.nfo feature into my dev build that can be used with the "user/custom posters" . It will be the same structure as the individual .nfo files you're already using, but it applies to everything in the containign folder. If there is a specific .nfo for a particular image that will override the folder.nfo. That should allow you to set the headers, or any other data you want by folder. 

like I said, the poster area is 1.5 times as tall as it is wide. Its not a set number of pixels and scales with your display resolution. Images are scaled to fill the width of the poster area regardless of their resolution. If you're using images that are 1080 wide the max height would be 1620, but if is a little short thats fine, the image wont be distorted. if the height is over 1.5 times the width, the image will get scaled down to fit inside the poster area. I hope that makes sense. This allows the program to support any resolution display. The program does support 4K and it looks great, but the smoothness of transitions can be a little choppy at 4k if your PC is on the slower side.

With the current implementation, the only way I can think of to get the theater banner at the bottom, would be to make it part of the background image. That might cause a problem if you ever decide to include metadata in your display or use the Now Playing feature with your Kodi install though. 

The background image is part of the 'theme'. For the default theme, you'll find that file in the MoviePoster program folder under MoviePoster/Images/Themes/Default/Background/background.png

I've also fixed the function to show user posters via the webremote as well as added the newer style menus, including an action menu with the ability to pause and unpause posters.

I plan to post this build in the next day or two.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Thanks again for taking the time to understand who I'm trying to implement your program.

I do follow what you are saying in regards to poster size. What I'm trying to determine is the best aspect to format all posters to (if I chose to go down that long, dark path) and therefor the pixel dimensions. As I said theatrical one-sheet double sided posters are 27" x 40" and the TV that would be used here will be a 55" which is just about 27" on the narrow side.

*** Nevermind, I figured out the background image. I'm an idiot! ***

Now I'm curious if it's possible to change the size of the top banner? I made the bottom banner fit the full space on the background image the way I like it but the top banner is always reduced in size. I'm hoping they can match.

Also, does anyone have any good suggestions for high res full theatrical poster images? Any sites not easily found by Google? for these posters I want the actual theatrical posters, not the textless/with ogo images that I use within my Kodi library. After all the point of this display is to look like a back lit movie poster frame.


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Thanks again for taking the time to understand who I'm trying to implement your program.
> 
> I do follow what you are saying in regards to poster size. What I'm trying to determine is the best aspect to format all posters to (if I chose to go down that long, dark path) and therefor the pixel dimensions. As I said theatrical one-sheet double sided posters are 27" x 40" and the TV that would be used here will be a 55" which is just about 27" on the narrow side.
> 
> I've also changed the background.png image but that hasn't affected what is displayed within the program. That's causing some confusion on my end. Also curious if this .png can be replaced with a motion image? Not that I have a clue how to make such an image but brainstorming ideas for the future.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any good suggestions for high res full theatrical poster images? Any sites not easily found by Google? for these posters I want the actual theatrical posters, not the textless/with ogo images that I use within my Kodi library. After all the point of this display is to look like a back lit movie poster frame.



I'll test the background.png change on my end, but it should work to edit that file. 

For posters, http://www.impawards.com usually has the full theatrical at various resolutions.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

meyer64 said:


> I'll test the background.png change on my end, but it should work to edit that file.
> 
> For posters, http://www.impawards.com usually has the full theatrical at various resolutions.


I just edited my post about noting that I'm an idiot and figured out how to edit the background image. But I asked another question along with it.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Here's an example of what I'm hoping to do. The top banner is currently a part of the background image to get the size/spacing correct. you can seen the banner the program puts into place over top. I'd like to make the program's banner the same size as the one on the background so it can transition based on the folder .nfo.


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Here's an example of what I'm hoping to do. The top banner is currently a part of the background image to get the size/spacing correct. you can seen the banner the program puts into place over top. I'd like to make the program's banner the same size as the one on the background so it can transition based on the folder .nfo.


you should be able to do that, or very close anyway. Just make your banner images so they would fit in a 103x1080 area, or multiples of that if your going to 4k and replace the files in the theme under the Banners folder.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

meyer64 said:


> you should be able to do that, or very close anyway. Just make your banner images so they would fit in a 103x1080 area, or multiples of that if your going to 4k and replace the files in the theme under the Banners folder.













Works awesome!


----------



## meyer64

*2.3.0.2 Dev (1-21-2017)*

Another Dev Build for those who like to have the newest features and do some testing. 
*This build includes v1 of the Kaleidescape plugin. *
-So far, the library has only been tested remotely over the internet against one player, so I hope some of you can provide feedback on any issues. The plugin supports "now playing" status for movies, but not music at this time. Posters are fetched from themoviedb.org since the images from the layer are lower resolution. Posters are fetched based on the movie title and release year which should be pretty reliable, but not quite as foolproof as the other plugins. Please report specific examples if you see any incorrect posters so that i can improve the matching. 
-Since the Kaleidescape protocol I built and tested the plugin against did not offer a way to query the entire library. The ability to use the Kaleidescape library as a source for the poster list works slightly differently. After you have the plugin configured and connecting to your player go to the settings tab for the Kaleidescape plugin. There is a button labeled "buildlibrary" . This will trigger an action that will take control of your player and navigate to the movie list view and scroll through the entire list until data has been gathered for all movies on your player. This list is then stored by movieposter so it can be loaded as a list source if you choose. this is completely optional and can be performed as frequently, or infrequently as you want.​*
Also included is the folder.nfo option for "user/custom posters" as requested by Batiatus Rules. *
-To specify metadata for an entire folder of user posters, place a folder.nfo folder in the same directory. The .nfo file follows the same format as poster specific .nfo files. If a poster specific file is also in the folder it will take precedence over the folder.nfo.​
*Minor updates to webremote*
-The User Posters page now includes the newer style menu and actions. 
-Fix to User Posters page: Clicking / touching a poster in the list will send it to displays to be shown.​*Minor updates to webview*
-Webview pages have additional error checking for a condition that could otherwise cause the displays to stop responding if incomplete data is received. 
-the landscape webview now includes an experimental 'quick remote' function. click or touch the left edge of the screen to open the quick remote menu. This can be used to toggle trailer playback, change posters and toggle showtimes. This feature will likely be implemented on other display layouts in a future release.​
Download Here

As always, bug reports, feature requests, and general suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

The change for the folder options makes my life so much easier. A question though, are the banners tied to something else specifically built into deeper code? My reason for asking is to be able to create custom folders with their own banners such as ""TONIGHT ONLY" or "TODAY AT" for something like the Super Bowl or Wrestlemania. If it's more open then you could make endless custom folders with corresponding banners.

The tweaks to webremote make looking through my custom posters easier. Are you working on being able to push a selected poster to the display and easily pause? 

I know my requests are for some basic usage of the program and do appreciate you taking any time to look into them. So far it's pretty damn awesome!


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> The change for the folder options makes my life so much easier. A question though, are the banners tied to something else specifically built into deeper code? My reason for asking is to be able to create custom folders with their own banners such as ""TONIGHT ONLY" or "TODAY AT" for something like the Super Bowl or Wrestlemania. If it's more open then you could make endless custom folders with corresponding banners.
> 
> The tweaks to webremote make looking through my custom posters easier. Are you working on being able to push a selected poster to the display and easily pause?
> 
> I know my requests are for some basic usage of the program and do appreciate you taking any time to look into them. So far it's pretty damn awesome!


The way the code is written now, there are a handful of predefined banner types. Welcome, Now Playing, Coming Soon, and Featuring. I can probably come up with a way to add user defined banner types as well. I'll think on it.

I will continue to make updates and changes to make the program useful for as many folks as I can. I can't make promises, but more suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## srw1000

Zac Borrowdale said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking to setup a portrait-mode television in my house for movie posters, art etc but was told by an LG staff member to NEVER do this- apparently consumer televisions aren't designed to be operated vertically- 1) they can overheat and 2) apparently over time the "pixels will look like they're crying" due to the LCD's leaking or something- their words, not mine.
> 
> Now i've done a bunch of research on this online, but there isn't much out there, and I haven't found anyone specifically complaining about this issue- either because there aren't a lot of people hanging their tv's vertically, or because the problem doesn't actually exist, and the manufacturers are just trying to cover their ass/convince you to spend more and get a professional digital signage screen.
> 
> So- has anyone on here with a vertically mounted consumer LCD television managed to break it, or noticed that after a few weeks, months, years etc the screen quality begun to degrade? This would seem to apply only to consumer televisions, not monitors etc.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this is the best information I was able to find describing the potential issue online:
> 
> "Vertical or horizontal mounting capability- Consumer-grade televisions aren't designed to be mounted both vertically and horizontally. When mounted vertically, the television can experience "Gravity Mura," which can cause dark spots to appear on the screen and reduce lamp life. This discoloration in consumer LCD televisions is caused by pressure in the lower part of the screen, which distorts the alignment of the polarizing film. With a professional LCD display, an improved liquid crystal injection method keeps the pressure at the bottom of the screen at a level that is no higher than that on ordinary TVs or those in a horizontal position"


It's been almost a year since this question was asked, and I've got the same question. Prices for 4K TVs have really dropped, but that doesn't mean I want to drop cash on something that I'd be ruining.

For those of you that have been using portrait-mounted TVs, can you list how long you've had them set up, and whether or not you've seen any problems with your displays by using them this way?

Or is one better off getting one of the rotating mounts, and only using portrait orientation sparingly?

Thanks for any input,

Scott


----------



## MidnightWatcher

srw1000 said:


> It's been almost a year since this question was asked, and I've got the same question. Prices for 4K TVs have really dropped, but that doesn't mean I want to drop cash on something that I'd be ruining.
> 
> For those of you that have been using portrait-mounted TVs, can you list how long you've had them set up, and whether or not you've seen any problems with your displays by using them this way?
> 
> Or is one better off getting one of the rotating mounts, and only using portrait orientation sparingly?
> 
> Thanks for any input,
> 
> Scott


I've had a 40" LED HDTV in portrait mode exclusively for 8 months and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

meyer64 said:


> The way the code is written now, there are a handful of predefined banner types. Welcome, Now Playing, Coming Soon, and Featuring. I can probably come up with a way to add user defined banner types as well. I'll think on it.
> 
> I will continue to make updates and changes to make the program useful for as many folks as I can. I can't make promises, but more suggestions are always welcome!


Always cool that you are interested in helping out my requests and you are far more accepting than some other people in some other places.

My vote for additional banner options are Today, Tonight and I'm trying to come up with something for like, "Concession" or something. Unless you can configure the program to look for any .nfo header name and find the corresponding banner name?

One thing I just noticed while mucking around is when you right-click there is the option to maximize, close and quit. I'd find it useful if there's also a minimize option so I don't have to close or quite the program but can still get "behind" it when it's maximized.


----------



## meyer64

srw1000 said:


> It's been almost a year since this question was asked, and I've got the same question. Prices for 4K TVs have really dropped, but that doesn't mean I want to drop cash on something that I'd be ruining.
> 
> For those of you that have been using portrait-mounted TVs, can you list how long you've had them set up, and whether or not you've seen any problems with your displays by using them this way?
> 
> Or is one better off getting one of the rotating mounts, and only using portrait orientation sparingly?
> 
> Thanks for any input,
> 
> Scott


I wouldn't worry about it. If this were an issue, I'm sure you would be able to find some evidence of it. There is probably more concern about heat dissipation than anything. Most TV's are probably designed to vent heat out the top and / or back. Rotating them can change the way air leaves the TV. Along with the fact that some folks mount their TV in a "Frame", you should keep in mind that hot air needs to escape. 
That said, I started this thread over 5 years ago and in that time I have used two different LCD TVs mounted exclusively in portrait mode. Neither had any issue with reliability or degradation of image quality.


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Always cool that you are interested in helping out my requests and you are far more accepting than some other people in some other places.
> 
> My vote for additional banner options are Today, Tonight and I'm trying to come up with something for like, "Concession" or something. Unless you can configure the program to look for any .nfo header name and find the corresponding banner name?
> 
> One thing I just noticed while mucking around is when you right-click there is the option to maximize, close and quit. I'd find it useful if there's also a minimize option so I don't have to close or quite the program but can still get "behind" it when it's maximized.


My goal is to make the program as complete and polished as I can. It does take a lot of time, but i enjoy it too. 

I have some ideas on how to accommodate different headers, I'm just not sure what the best approach is quite yet. A fixed number of additional headers is easy to add, but doesn't give as much flexibility as allowing the user to define any header they want. But that may require more extensive code changes. Originally, there wasn't even an option to define the header in the nfo at all...

The maximize option actually works like a toggle, if you select that while the window is maximized, it will return to its normal windowed mode. I should probably change the text to make that more clear. Otherwise , Alt-tab works fine to switch between active windows.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Awesome, awesome awesome! Again thanks for being open and friendly to other's inquiries. I'm trying to make adding/moving/changing posters as simple for myself as possible and I do really appreciate you taking the time to look into it.

Good note about the maximize toggle to!


----------



## srw1000

MidnightWatcher said:


> I've had a 40" LED HDTV in portrait mode exclusively for 8 months and haven't had any issues at all.





meyer64 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. If this were an issue, I'm sure you would be able to find some evidence of it. There is probably more concern about heat dissipation than anything. Most TV's are probably designed to vent heat out the top and / or back. Rotating them can change the way air leaves the TV. Along with the fact that some folks mount their TV in a "Frame", you should keep in mind that hot air needs to escape.
> That said, I started this thread over 5 years ago and in that time I have used two different LCD TVs mounted exclusively in portrait mode. Neither had any issue with reliability or degradation of image quality.


Thanks, guys. That's good to know, and gives me a reason to look for a good deal on a 50" set.

Scott


----------



## RafaelSmith

I have been using the app for some time now and I am still experiencing an issue where after a few days of running....the APP starts to pop up error windows...over and over and over....and stops changing posters. I forgot to do screen capture but will next time. Something about "lack of resource(s)"....but the PC the APP is running on has over 2tb of free disk space and 16gb of memory....the only other thing besides Windows running on it is Plex server and the MoviePosterApp.

If I forget about it and let it run for a few weeks....I pretty much have to hard-boot the PC because there are literally hundreds of the error windows on the screen and cannot access any of the windows options to reboot or kill the app.


----------



## meyer64

RafaelSmith said:


> I have been using the app for some time now and I am still experiencing an issue where after a few days of running....the APP starts to pop up error windows...over and over and over....and stops changing posters. I forgot to do screen capture but will next time. Something about "lack of resource(s)"....but the PC the APP is running on has over 2tb of free disk space and 16gb of memory....the only other thing besides Windows running on it is Plex server and the MoviePosterApp.
> 
> If I forget about it and let it run for a few weeks....I pretty much have to hard-boot the PC because there are literally hundreds of the error windows on the screen and cannot access any of the windows options to reboot or kill the app.


Full details of the error would definitely be helpful. 

Which version are you running? You might want to give the newer dev builds a try. I did identify an issue that could cause similar problems a few versions ago and has since been corrected. It was due to resources not being available at the time of execution or in use by another process. Sounds a lot like what you're seeing.


----------



## AXLCMT

I have not updated my Movieposter with the latest version, but my old version keeps on going and going like the energizer bunny.
It's still kicking ass 3 years later on my 50" LED 1080p TV!!


----------



## meyer64

*2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018)*

2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018)
Another Dev Build for those who like to have the newest features and do some testing. 
This build includes a reworked Emby plugin including the ability to use the Emby library as a poster list source like the other plugins. This can be the entire library, or just the most recently added movies.
Other changes are minor adjustments to the webview layouts and some minor bug fixes. 

Download Here

As always, bug reports, feature requests, and general suggestions are welcome.


----------



## DougUSMC

Hey Meyer, I never had a chance to check out that license problem I messaged about a couple of months ago! I'll try downloading and installing this Dev version and seeing if it helps.


----------



## Waldo11

meyer64 said:


> My goal is to make the program as complete and polished as I can. It does take a lot of time, but i enjoy it too.
> 
> I have some ideas on how to accommodate different headers, I'm just not sure what the best approach is quite yet. A fixed number of additional headers is easy to add, but doesn't give as much flexibility as allowing the user to define any header they want. But that may require more extensive code changes. Originally, there wasn't even an option to define the header in the nfo at all...
> 
> The maximize option actually works like a toggle, if you select that while the window is maximized, it will return to its normal windowed mode. I should probably change the text to make that more clear. Otherwise , Alt-tab works fine to switch between active windows.


Can’t wait to try this program once my theater is completed. 

I did have a question on those headers...is it possible to disable the headers entirely and just get a larger movie poster? I’m planning on building marquee type frames that have “now playing” and “coming soon” lit up in lights.


----------



## meyer64

Waldo11 said:


> Can’t wait to try this program once my theater is completed.
> 
> I did have a question on those headers...is it possible to disable the headers entirely and just get a larger movie poster? I’m planning on building marquee type frames that have “now playing” and “coming soon” lit up in lights.


Not currently, no. One issue is that the vast majority of posters aren't in an aspect ratio that would fill the screen without cropping anyway.


----------



## Waldo11

I’m getting an ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED when I try to open web remote on my tablet or phone. 

Followed the definitive guide.


----------



## meyer64

Waldo11 said:


> I’m getting an ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED when I try to open web remote on my tablet or phone.
> 
> Followed the definitive guide.


Sounds like a DNS issue. If you're not familiar, DNS is what maps hostnames to IP addresses. This is usually handled by your router. To test if this is the issue, try accessing the WebRemote by IP address.


----------



## Waldo11

Tried using IP address. Gave me err_connection_timed_out

My PC that is running MoviePoster is using WiFi not Ethernet if that matters


----------



## meyer64

Waldo11 said:


> Tried using IP address. Gave me err_connection_timed_out
> 
> My PC that is running MoviePoster is using WiFi not Ethernet if that matters


No, it shouldn't matter. But, it does seem like a network issue. I'll assume that your phone / tablet are connected to the same network as the MoviePoster PC. Are you able to access the WebRemote locally on the PC running MoviePoster? If not, try restarting the program. It possible, though not likely, that the webserver failed to start for some reason.


----------



## Waldo11

They are on the same network. I am able to access webremote on the PC.


----------



## meyer64

Waldo11 said:


> They are on the same network. I am able to access webremote on the PC.


 If it works locally, then its definitely something network related. Maybe check your firewall settings on the PC to make sure its not blocking MoviePoster. It should be allowed for inbound and outbound. Windows usually prompts to allow applications through the firewall the first time its run. If you denied it, then it won't work correctly.


----------



## Waldo11

Ok. I’ll try to figure it out when I get back from work. This is the only program I’ve run on this new pc.


----------



## Waldo11

meyer64 said:


> If it works locally, then its definitely something network related. Maybe check your firewall settings on the PC to make sure its not blocking MoviePoster. It should be allowed for inbound and outbound. Windows usually prompts to allow applications through the firewall the first time its run. If you denied it, then it won't work correctly.


Turned off the firewall completely. Still same errors. I do thank you for your time. Really hoping I can get this up and running before my integrator comes out and we try to connect it to Kscape...


----------



## DougUSMC

Waldo11 said:


> Turned off the firewall completely. Still same errors. I do thank you for your time. Really hoping I can get this up and running before my integrator comes out and we try to connect it to Kscape...


Some random troubleshooting ideas:
- You don't have two different network segments, do you? Normally your local home router hosts the DNS cache for a network, but if you have two then maybe they're not talking? Most houses only have one, but you talked about Kscape, so that's possible. 
- Have you tried connecting to the webserver from the other machine by IP address and port? If it's a DNS issue, then this will work, and it's usually the second best way to test the network (Example: https://MPComputer:MPport - https://192.168.1.1:8080)
- Can you verify that both machines (the one hosting the MP app and the one connecting w/the webremote) can get to other network locations? (google.com, AFSForum.com, etc)
- Have you tried pinging both ways? (from one machine to the other, IMO the best way to test the network)
- See if something else is locked down on your network? Try "net view" from the command prompt on both machines
- Check both any AV firewall (Norton, etc) AND the Host based Windows firewall on both machines

LMK if all of those work, b/c whatever doesn't is likely your problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Waldo11

DougUSMC said:


> Some random troubleshooting ideas:
> - You don't have two different network segments, do you? Normally your local home router hosts the DNS cache for a network, but if you have two then maybe they're not talking? Most houses only have one, but you talked about Kscape, so that's possible.
> - Have you tried connecting to the webserver from the other machine by IP address and port? If it's a DNS issue, then this will work, and it's usually the second best way to test the network (Example: https://MPComputer:MPport - https://192.168.1.1:8080)
> - Can you verify that both machines (the one hosting the MP app and the one connecting w/the webremote) can get to other network locations? (google.com, AFSForum.com, etc)
> - Have you tried pinging both ways? (from one machine to the other, IMO the best way to test the network)
> - See if something else is locked down on your network? Try "net view" from the command prompt on both machines
> - Check both any AV firewall (Norton, etc) AND the Host based Windows firewall on both machines
> 
> LMK if all of those work, b/c whatever doesn't is likely your problem.
> 
> Good luck!


Not sure how to check network segments, it’s an Orbi type system with a router and two satellites. I also don’t have kscape yet. Planned for when the theater gets integrated mid April which is when the theater will be completed. 

I’ve tried connecting webremote on my iPad and my iPhone which are both on the same network. 

Not sure how to ping machines

Windows said firewall was being controlled by Macfee. Turned it off on Mcfee.


----------



## Waldo11

Does Remote Desktop need to be enabled? It says the home version doesn’t include Remote Desktop.


----------



## DougUSMC

Waldo11 said:


> Not sure how to check network segments, it’s an Orbi type system with a router and two satellites. I also don’t have kscape yet. Planned for when the theater gets integrated mid April which is when the theater will be completed.


"A router" means it most likely has only one segment. First thing I would do is get the IP address of the PC that is running the MP app, then the IPs of everything else (router, iPad, iPhone).
For the PC, open a command prompt, and type "ipconfig /all"
IPv4 address is the PC IP. Example 192.168.1.25
Default gateway is usually the router. Ex: 192.168.1.1 Also, DNS is usually the same address. 

Those numbers aren't coincidence for a couple of reasons:
- 192.168.1.x is a standard address set for a home network
- All addresses having the same first three octets (192.168.1) means they're most likely in the same subnet
- 192.168.1.1 is usually the address the router takes

Get the IPs for the two mac devices, they should all start with the same 3 octets, that means everything is on the same network.



Waldo11 said:


> I’ve tried connecting webremote on my iPad and my iPhone which are both on the same network.


I've used the webremote on my iPad, so I know that works. Log into the MP PC, and copy the webremote port from the setup page. Let's say the MP PC IP address from the step above is still 192.168.1.25. Let's say that the config page on the PC says the webremote port is 8080.
On the iPad, open a new Safari tab and put in the URL box: HTTP://192.168.1.25:8080/webremote
That should open it up if it's there.



Waldo11 said:


> Not sure how to ping machines


In any command prompt, type:
ping 192.168.1.25

In this case, I did that from a machine to see if I could get to the MP PC.



Waldo11 said:


> Windows said firewall was being controlled by Macfee. Turned it off on Mcfee.


Hmm, IDK if that really does it. I can't remember the specifics, but I think that only reactivates the Windows Firewall. 
[url ="https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2620334/windows-firewall-settings-are-greyed-out"]Here's [/url] a Microsoft article that should help. IMO, this is the most likely culprit. Pretty much all of the steps I've outlined above are to eliminate everything else and prove that it's your firewall settings.



Waldo11 said:


> Does Remote Desktop need to be enabled? It says the home version doesn’t include Remote Desktop.


Nope, doesn't have anything to do with it. If you had a PC upstairs and wanted to connect to the MP PC, that's what the Remote Desktop would do.


----------



## meyer64

DougUSMC said:


> "A router" means it most likely has only one segment. First thing I would do is get the IP address of the PC that is running the MP app, then the IPs of everything else (router, iPad, iPhone).
> For the PC, open a command prompt, and type "ipconfig /all"
> IPv4 address is the PC IP. Example 192.168.1.25
> Default gateway is usually the router. Ex: 192.168.1.1 Also, DNS is usually the same address.
> 
> Those numbers aren't coincidence for a couple of reasons:
> - 192.168.1.x is a standard address set for a home network
> - All addresses having the same first three octets (192.168.1) means they're most likely in the same subnet
> - 192.168.1.1 is usually the address the router takes
> 
> Get the IPs for the two mac devices, they should all start with the same 3 octets, that means everything is on the same network.
> 
> 
> I've used the webremote on my iPad, so I know that works. Log into the MP PC, and copy the webremote port from the setup page. Let's say the MP PC IP address from the step above is still 192.168.1.25. Let's say that the config page on the PC says the webremote port is 8080.
> On the iPad, open a new Safari tab and put in the URL box: HTTP://192.168.1.25:8080/webremote
> That should open it up if it's there.
> 
> 
> In any command prompt, type:
> ping 192.168.1.25
> 
> In this case, I did that from a machine to see if I could get to the MP PC.
> 
> 
> Hmm, IDK if that really does it. I can't remember the specifics, but I think that only reactivates the Windows Firewall.
> [url ="https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2620334/windows-firewall-settings-are-greyed-out"]Here's [/url] a Microsoft article that should help. IMO, this is the most likely culprit. Pretty much all of the steps I've outlined above are to eliminate everything else and prove that it's your firewall settings.
> 
> 
> Nope, doesn't have anything to do with it. If you had a PC upstairs and wanted to connect to the MP PC, that's what the Remote Desktop would do.


Good explanation. Thanks for chipping in Doug


----------



## Waldo11

Thanks guys I'll try working on that today


----------



## Waldo11

Brent - is there a way to make multiple displays function more independently of each other? 

I have two display groups and my eventual goal for my theater lobby / concession area is to have one display showing whats going on in the theater thru Kscape or Now playing manual. The other display would show upcoming trailers and poster, maybe a showtimes slide mixed in.

Right now I have two display groups. One set up to just display posters ( simulating the now playing display) the other one showing posters and trailers. Currently sometimes a trailer from the now playing display shows up on the other display and I've noticed when I start a now playing event it takes over both displays. Is there a setting I'm missing?

A poor mans work around seems to be to start two instances of your program, but have to disable autoplay trailers and do some minimzing and maximizing on the screens to get it set up...


----------



## Waldo11

DougUSMC said:


> "A router" means it most likely has only one segment. First thing I would do is get the IP address of the PC that is running the MP app, then the IPs of everything else (router, iPad, iPhone).
> For the PC, open a command prompt, and type "ipconfig /all"
> IPv4 address is the PC IP. Example 192.168.1.25
> Default gateway is usually the router. Ex: 192.168.1.1 Also, DNS is usually the same address.
> 
> Those numbers aren't coincidence for a couple of reasons:
> - 192.168.1.x is a standard address set for a home network
> - All addresses having the same first three octets (192.168.1) means they're most likely in the same subnet
> - 192.168.1.1 is usually the address the router takes
> 
> Get the IPs for the two mac devices, they should all start with the same 3 octets, that means everything is on the same network.
> 
> 
> I've used the webremote on my iPad, so I know that works. Log into the MP PC, and copy the webremote port from the setup page. Let's say the MP PC IP address from the step above is still 192.168.1.25. Let's say that the config page on the PC says the webremote port is 8080.
> On the iPad, open a new Safari tab and put in the URL box: HTTP://192.168.1.25:8080/webremote
> That should open it up if it's there.
> 
> 
> In any command prompt, type:
> ping 192.168.1.25
> 
> In this case, I did that from a machine to see if I could get to the MP PC.
> 
> 
> Hmm, IDK if that really does it. I can't remember the specifics, but I think that only reactivates the Windows Firewall.
> [url ="https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2620334/windows-firewall-settings-are-greyed-out"]Here's [/url] a Microsoft article that should help. IMO, this is the most likely culprit. Pretty much all of the steps I've outlined above are to eliminate everything else and prove that it's your firewall settings.
> 
> 
> Nope, doesn't have anything to do with it. If you had a PC upstairs and wanted to connect to the MP PC, that's what the Remote Desktop would do.


Ok here is what I found. 
My pc running MP is 192.168.137.1
Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
Default gateway is completely blank
My DNS servers are listed as what looks like Hex code

Not sure how to retrieve IP addresses for the iphone and ipad

Ive tried getting to webremote via both hostname and IP address on port 8082
If hot name I get a name not resolved error, when using IP address its a connection time out

Sorry I'm so much trouble. Really appreciate the help


----------



## Waldo11

Not sure what I did to fix it but it's working now. I logged onto my router and changed some settings then made my ipad a home controller or some setting in general settings.. whatever it was it is now working on both my phone and ipad!!!!!

Thanks for taking the time to get me up and working...


----------



## DougUSMC

Waldo11 said:


> Not sure what I did to fix it but it's working now. I logged onto my router and changed some settings then made my ipad a home controller or some setting in general settings.. whatever it was it is now working on both my phone and ipad!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to get me up and working...


I'm glad you got it working! We have a 9.4.4 theater, and the MP App is still one of everyones' favorite things about the theater!


----------



## Chris Young

meyer64 said:


> 2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018)
> Another Dev Build for those who like to have the newest features and do some testing.
> This build includes a reworked Emby plugin including the ability to use the Emby library as a poster list source like the other plugins. This can be the entire library, or just the most recently added movies.
> Other changes are minor adjustments to the webview layouts and some minor bug fixes.
> 
> Download Here
> 
> As always, bug reports, feature requests, and general suggestions are welcome.


Meyer64,
Pardon for the delay and I know the other person awhile back had also reported that they had a problem with the Plex TV Show artwork was not also showing up on their setup. I downloaded your corrected version just after you took note of our problem. I'm using this version 2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018) and the problem with the TV Show artwork from Plex are now showing up correctly.

I found it interesting though that someone outside my network using Plex is named Fire TV as is the one I use at my home. Being their's was playing first I suspect. I find their show artwork displayed on the movie poster software display, both mine and theirs are playing from the one server monitored. Using server IP address and Plex sign in credentials also. Any thoughts on shifting between the 2 different shows playing at the same time? Or even displaying between say plex and Kodi both at the same time? Or multiple Plex posters beyond say 2 at a time?
Thank you for the great work you continue to put into this program.


----------



## CaptainKen

2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018)

Hey guess what, with this new update the Webview finally plays mp4 files! Thanks for fixing it!

BTW, the Test Connection in XBMC Plugin freezes MP so I have to use Task Manager to close it. I made sure no other plugins where enabled. I also made sure that Webview changed to what was playing properly.

UPDATE: To clarify, I meant to say Custom mp4 files as I have mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> 2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018)
> 
> Hey guess what, with this new update the Webview finally plays mp4 files! Thanks for fixing it!
> 
> BTW, the Test Connection in XBMC Plugin freezes MP so I have to use Task Manager to close it. I made sure no other plugins where enabled. I also made sure that Webview changed to what was playing properly.
> 
> UPDATE: To clarify, I meant to say Custom mp4 files as I have mentioned in previous posts.


Yes, I do need to fix the xbmc connection test. Eventually it will give a result, but in some cases it can take a very long time.


----------



## meyer64

Chris Young said:


> I found it interesting though that someone outside my network using Plex is named Fire TV as is the one I use at my home. Being their's was playing first I suspect. I find their show artwork displayed on the movie poster software display, both mine and theirs are playing from the one server monitored. Using server IP address and Plex sign in credentials also. Any thoughts on shifting between the 2 different shows playing at the same time? Or even displaying between say plex and Kodi both at the same time? Or multiple Plex posters beyond say 2 at a time?
> Thank you for the great work you continue to put into this program.


I can see how that could cause a problem. MoviePoster watches the Plex server status and responds to playback status for devices based on their name. If two devices have the same name, it will react to them both. I know that some Plex clients have the ability to change the name setting. I'm not sure if the FireTV app does, but if you can change the name to something unique that should solve the issue.


----------



## krh1009

I'm looking to run this software in a virtual machine and chromecast the output to my wall mounted TV (with chomecast device attached).
Can someone give me the steps on how to cast the movieposter output on a chromecast?


----------



## CaptainKen

2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018)
MPA keeps getting stuck after a few posters at most. I have to then either go into Settings and out or close and reopen MPA.

Here's one example:


Code:


3/8/2018 8:55:28 AM - temp Pause Off
3/8/2018 8:55:29 AM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 17.6 stable : True
3/8/2018 8:55:29 AM - Show Next
3/8/2018 8:55:29 AM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt2334879
3/8/2018 8:55:29 AM - tt2334879 is NOT in the cache, loading from themoviedb.org.
3/8/2018 8:55:31 AM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt2334879 - White House Down
3/8/2018 8:55:31 AM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items. 
3/8/2018 8:55:31 AM - Updating display From themoviedb.org
3/8/2018 8:55:31 AM - Error getting preview poster - poster_niYdnzkrtBduR5lKtfeLXKXNaTT.jpg
3/8/2018 8:55:32 AM - Saving ExtraArt for tt2334879.
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - ExtraArt for tt2334879 has been saved.
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - Coming Soon: White House Down
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - Preparing to download trailer for White House Down
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - Showing poster for 'White House Down' on displaygroup: 0
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - Showing poster for 'White House Down' on displaygroup: 0
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - Trailer will AutoPlay in 10 seconds
3/8/2018 8:55:33 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] WfaTlmYvTA8: Downloading webpage
3/8/2018 8:55:34 AM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
3/8/2018 8:55:34 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] WfaTlmYvTA8: Extracting video information
3/8/2018 8:55:35 AM - Youtube-DL output: [download] Destination: C:\Users\Admin\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt2334879-White House Down\tt2334879-White House Down-trailer.mp4

The other issue I'm having is when playing Kodi content the poster never displays, only the tag line and metadata do. This is true for TV Shows and Movies.

Here's the entire log:
https://pastebin.com/p33m0pZn


----------



## CaptainKen

It got stuck on Jarhead, The Internship and Jersey Girl. Here's the logs.
https://pastebin.com/r1rNxmxd

I assume that Kodi must be open for MPA to use it as a source, but I tried with it open and closed, with same problem of getting stuck. I've rebooted the PC multiple times.

In case you can't figure out what's happening based on the logs, I'm open to you logging in with TeamViewer to poke around if you'd like to.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> It got stuck on Jarhead, The Internship and Jersey Girl. Here's the logs.
> https://pastebin.com/r1rNxmxd
> 
> I assume that Kodi must be open for MPA to use it as a source, but I tried with it open and closed, with same problem of getting stuck. I've rebooted the PC multiple times.
> 
> In case you can't figure out what's happening based on the logs, I'm open to you logging in with TeamViewer to poke around if you'd like to.


The logs help, thanks. I believe I have an idea of whats happening. The trailer download process is saving the trailers, but it doesn't complete before the autoplay timer attempts to initiate playback of the file. This causes the poster timer to pause, since its waiting for the trailer to play, which it can't since the file is incomplete. so it just stops on that poster. I'f I'm right, the program shouldn't really be frozen though. If you use the webremote to go to the next poster, it should continue on. I should be able to implement a fix for that fairly easily. 
Since you were previously using older versions of the program your cache is also missing data that the current build expects to be there. It will update the files when it tries to load them though, so eventually that will sort itself out. 
I'll add some additional checks for the trailer playback. In the meantime, if you turn off the auto play feature for a while and let it cycle through the posters it should update all the files and download the trailers. You could probably just let it run over night like that and then turn autoplay back on. 

Kodi doesn't actually have to be running to use it as a source. If MoviePoster can't connect to Kodi, it uses a saved list from the last time it was able to connect.


----------



## meyer64

krh1009 said:


> I'm looking to run this software in a virtual machine and chromecast the output to my wall mounted TV (with chomecast device attached).
> Can someone give me the steps on how to cast the movieposter output on a chromecast?


It can't on it's own as far as I know. Unless there is a way to make a ChromeCast load a particular URL without 'casting' something to it. I suppose you could use a WebView display, load the page in Chrome on your computer and cast it to the ChromeCast but that seems pretty clunky. You might be thinking of the demo I did with a ChromeBit. That's a completely different device, more like a PC on a stick that runs ChromeOS. You can use that to present a WebView display in the browser. You could also use an android box / stick to achieve the same thing.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> The logs help, thanks. I believe I have an idea of whats happening. The trailer download process is saving the trailers, but it doesn't complete before the autoplay timer attempts to initiate playback of the file. This causes the poster timer to pause, since its waiting for the trailer to play, which it can't since the file is incomplete. so it just stops on that poster. I'f I'm right, the program shouldn't really be frozen though. If you use the webremote to go to the next poster, it should continue on. I should be able to implement a fix for that fairly easily.
> Since you were previously using older versions of the program your cache is also missing data that the current build expects to be there. It will update the files when it tries to load them though, so eventually that will sort itself out.
> I'll add some additional checks for the trailer playback. In the meantime, if you turn off the auto play feature for a while and let it cycle through the posters it should update all the files and download the trailers. You could probably just let it run over night like that and then turn autoplay back on.
> 
> Kodi doesn't actually have to be running to use it as a source. If MoviePoster can't connect to Kodi, it uses a saved list from the last time it was able to connect.


Thank you for taking the time to look into this.

Very impressive that you don't require Kodi to be open in order to be a Source!

To clarify, MPA was not freezing, it was just stopping on a poster as you suspected. I've turned off Auto Play Trailers as you suggested and the posters are no longer getting stuck. I have now deleted all cache except for 29 custom poster folders. I've then turn Auto Play back on and posters get stuck again. I'll leave Auto Play off until a fix is released.

UPDATE:
BTW, looks like we have both encountered this before back in 2016:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-71.html#post45859841


----------



## CaptainKen

The other issues I'm having:

1) When playing Kodi content the poster never displays, only the tag line and metadata do. This is true for TV Shows and Movies. This worked in v2.3.0.0

I found this 2016-11 on the issue and tried your advise of stopping and restarting the movie. After 3 attempts it worked. I confirmed that there was not 2 folders for the same movie. I guess this bug has snucked in again?

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-74.html#post48573497

2) Webview never changes between Coming Soon and the Welcome banners, even though MPA does. This hasn't worked going back past 2.3.0.0

I'm prepared to delete my entire setup, including cache (except for custom *.motionposter.gif) if you feel that would be the best approach. Because I'm only using the MPA setup screen and not WebRemote I can re-enter all the settings in about 5 minutes.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> To clarify, MPA was not freezing, it was just stopping on a poster as you suspected. I've turned off Auto Play Trailers as you suggested and the posters are no longer getting stuck. I have now deleted all cache except for 29 custom poster folders. I've then turn Auto Play back on and posters get stuck again. I'll leave Auto Play off until a fix is released.


I looked at the code a bit and it looks like there are already checks in place that should prevent this from happening on native displays but not for WebView displays. Are you playing trailers on a WebView display when this happens? I just want to make sure i'm focusing on the right things.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> I looked at the code a bit and it looks like there are already checks in place that should prevent this from happening on native displays but not for WebView displays. Are you playing trailers on a WebView display when this happens? I just want to make sure i'm focusing on the right things.


Yes sir, trailers only on Webview, but not on native display.


----------



## CaptainKen

When Kodi plays CinemaVision Video and Audio bumpers, I get a black screen.

Assuming that there's no way for MPA to know which movie or TV Show will play when CinemaVision finishes, how/where can I change the black background to be a different default image?

I see that there's a background.png in the selected Themes Background folder, but I assume that will have a not so nice looking effect other things as well.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> When Kodi plays CinemaVision Video and Audio bumpers, I get a black screen.
> 
> Assuming that there's no way for MPA to know which movie or TV Show will play when CinemaVision finishes, how/where can I change the black background to be a different default image?
> 
> I see that there's a background.png in the selected Themes Background folder, but I assume that will have a not so nice looking effect other things as well.


It's because the bumpers aren't in the Kodi library and don't have any thumbnail data reported from Kodi when MoviePoster queries the playback status. There are some possible solutions, but they'll require an update to the Kodi plugin. I'll have to experiment. 
1. I can probably update the plugin to just show the Kodi logo for media not in the library. 
2. It might be possible to retrieve the playlist form Kodi and pick out the main feature and show the poster for the movie that will play after the cinemavision bumpers. This will take more effort than option 1. 
3. Depending on the data that Kodi reports for the bumpers, I could display an image of your choice specifically for cinemavision content such as the cinemavision logo, or a logo for your theater. 

The background.png is whats displayed behind the posters and metadata. Everything else is drawn on top of it. You could potentially edit the background.png to have a logo or something in the center. Without testing I'm not sure if that would have any negative effects, but I don't think so. As long as you keep your changes in the area where a poster would normally be displayed it will be covered up most of the time anyway.


----------



## Waldo11

Waldo11 said:


> Brent - is there a way to make multiple displays function more independently of each other?
> 
> I have two display groups and my eventual goal for my theater lobby / concession area is to have one display showing whats going on in the theater thru Kscape or Now playing manual. The other display would show upcoming trailers and poster, maybe a showtimes slide mixed in.
> 
> Right now I have two display groups. One set up to just display posters ( simulating the now playing display) the other one showing posters and trailers. Currently sometimes a trailer from the now playing display shows up on the other display and I've noticed when I start a now playing event it takes over both displays. Is there a setting I'm missing?
> 
> A poor mans work around seems to be to start two instances of your program, but have to disable autoplay trailers and do some minimzing and maximizing on the screens to get it set up...



I think my original question got lost in the shuffle of troubleshooting my web remote issue. Is there a way to accomplish the above that I'm just not seeing? I am hoping I will be able to get my future Kscape player to show what is playing while the other screen keeps displaying movie posters and trailers...


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> It's because the bumpers aren't in the Kodi library and don't have any thumbnail data reported from Kodi when MoviePoster queries the playback status. There are some possible solutions, but they'll require an update to the Kodi plugin. I'll have to experiment.
> 1. I can probably update the plugin to just show the Kodi logo for media not in the library.
> 2. It might be possible to retrieve the playlist form Kodi and pick out the main feature and show the poster for the movie that will play after the cinemavision bumpers. This will take more effort than option 1.
> 3. Depending on the data that Kodi reports for the bumpers, I could display an image of your choice specifically for cinemavision content such as the cinemavision logo, or a logo for your theater.
> 
> The background.png is whats displayed behind the posters and metadata. Everything else is drawn on top of it. You could potentially edit the background.png to have a logo or something in the center. Without testing I'm not sure if that would have any negative effects, but I don't think so. As long as you keep your changes in the area where a poster would normally be displayed it will be covered up most of the time anyway.


Thank you for responding with the details of the options. If I had a choice, options 2 & 3 sound the best.


----------



## meyer64

meyer64 said:


> It's because the bumpers aren't in the Kodi library and don't have any thumbnail data reported from Kodi when MoviePoster queries the playback status. There are some possible solutions, but they'll require an update to the Kodi plugin. I'll have to experiment.
> 1. I can probably update the plugin to just show the Kodi logo for media not in the library.
> 2. It might be possible to retrieve the playlist form Kodi and pick out the main feature and show the poster for the movie that will play after the cinemavision bumpers. This will take more effort than option 1.
> 3. Depending on the data that Kodi reports for the bumpers, I could display an image of your choice specifically for cinemavision content such as the cinemavision logo, or a logo for your theater.
> 
> The background.png is whats displayed behind the posters and metadata. Everything else is drawn on top of it. You could potentially edit the background.png to have a logo or something in the center. Without testing I'm not sure if that would have any negative effects, but I don't think so. As long as you keep your changes in the area where a poster would normally be displayed it will be covered up most of the time anyway.


It looks like I can do option 1 and 3 fairly easily. I'm implementing both now as they wont really conflict with each other. I should have a new version of the Kodi plugin for you to test in a couple days.


----------



## meyer64

Waldo11 said:


> Brent - is there a way to make multiple displays function more independently of each other?
> 
> I have two display groups and my eventual goal for my theater lobby / concession area is to have one display showing whats going on in the theater thru Kscape or Now playing manual. The other display would show upcoming trailers and poster, maybe a showtimes slide mixed in.
> 
> Right now I have two display groups. One set up to just display posters ( simulating the now playing display) the other one showing posters and trailers. Currently sometimes a trailer from the now playing display shows up on the other display and I've noticed when I start a now playing event it takes over both displays. Is there a setting I'm missing?
> 
> A poor mans work around seems to be to start two instances of your program, but have to disable autoplay trailers and do some minimzing and maximizing on the screens to get it set up...


You're right, there currently isn't really a way to have one screen showing now playing, and another showing other posters. As you said a potential work around is to run two instances of the program. The issue with that however, is that if you run multiple instances of the program on the same PC (well, same user profile at least) they both run using the same settings which will cause all sorts of odd issues. The simple answer is right now, to do what you describe easily you probably need two separate PCs. 
A more complicated approach of running two instances of the program under separate user profiles (or each in their own virtual machine) using WebView displays could work using a single PC. Each instance would be totally separate from each other in this case, but requires a bit more work to set up.


----------



## CaptainKen

After deleting the Cache\Movies and Appdata\MoviePoster contents, that cleared up some strange issues I was having. I then reconfigured MPA settings.

Besides the Auto Play Trailers and CinemaVision issues discussed in previous posts, here are the other Webview on Chromebit issues I'm experiencing with this latest version, in case you have time to look into them:

1) When I first redid everything the burn in banner would only change on Webview when the poster changed, even though it changed properly on the main MPA. Now in Webview the banner never changes.
2) Doesn't dim for Kodi now playing
3) Currently playing Kodi poster only appeared once. This worked most of the time in v2.3.0.0
4) A file starting with "fanart" such as "fanart_dh9enMZThUS0W8cNEIKsaHv1Fi8.jpg" is appearing in every folder. The dimensions are 1x1, so it appears that it's empty.
5) Any way to disable the downloading of disc, banner, and logo artwork?


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> After deleting the Cache\Movies and Appdata\MoviePoster contents, that cleared up some strange issues I was having. I then reconfigured MPA settings.
> 
> Besides the Auto Play Trailers and CinemaVision issues discussed in previous posts, here are the other Webview on Chromebit issues I'm experiencing with this latest version, in case you have time to look into them:


Thanks for feedback, always appreciated. 


> 1) When I first redid everything the burn in banner would only change on Webview when the poster changed, even though it changed properly on the main MPA. Now in Webview the banner never changes.


I didn't make any changes that should effect that. I will need to investigate. 


> 2) Doesn't dim for Kodi now playing


I know.. this one is on my to do list. 


> 3) Currently playing Kodi poster only appeared once. This worked most of the time in v2.3.0.0


 The plugin interface did change slightly to accommodate some new functions. But, I don't have this problem on my test system. I'll need to do more investigation. 


> 4) A file starting with "fanart" such as "fanart_dh9enMZThUS0W8cNEIKsaHv1Fi8.jpg" is appearing in every folder. The dimensions are 1x1, so it appears that it's empty.


I never noticed that. It shouldn't hurt anything, other than being a bit annoying. I'll see if I can track it down though. Thanks for pointing it out. 


> 5) Any way to disable the downloading of disc, banner, and logo artwork?


Not currently, and I'm not sure it would be a good idea. If you didn't have those files, not all functions would work correctly. The only one that isn't currently used for anything is the disc art. The others are used for the 'Showtimes' feature and landscape views.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Quote:
> _1) When I first redid everything the burn in banner would only change on Webview when the poster changed, even though it changed properly on the main MPA. Now in Webview the banner never changes._
> 
> I didn't make any changes that should effect that. I will need to investigate.


In case it helps you to know, this feature has never worked for Webview since at least v2.0.0.0.

Let me know if you need logs or something else.


----------



## CaptainKen

Very strange, but over the weekend the Kodi now playing started to work most of the time. I had not made any changes to anything.

Fast forward to yesterday, there was no time or poster shown for Dog Whisperer series ID 299404. I assume its' tied to "Error in GetBipmapFromImage"



Code:


3/19/2018 9:23:00 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 17.6 stable : True
3/19/2018 9:23:03 PM - Error in GetBipmapFromImage
3/19/2018 9:23:03 PM - Now Playing: Dodgey Doberman
3/19/2018 9:23:04 PM - Updating UI started for Dodgey Doberman : 
3/19/2018 9:23:05 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
3/19/2018 9:23:06 PM - Updating UI Finished
3/19/2018 9:23:06 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 9:23:06 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 9:23:16 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 17.6 stable : True

I think it was at this point when the Kodi now playing for the same series finally decided to properly show a poster:


Code:


3/19/2018 10:05:35 PM - Updating UI Finished
3/19/2018 10:05:35 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 10:05:35 PM - Updating UI started for Oscar's New Script : 
3/19/2018 10:05:36 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
3/19/2018 10:05:37 PM - Updating UI Finished
3/19/2018 10:05:37 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 10:05:37 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 10:05:37 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 10:05:46 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 17.6  stable : True

Additionally, I'm wondering what could be wrong here because the .mp4 file is a valid path, and it plays perfectly:
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - Error updating PosterDisplayObject Art Illegal characters in path.
3/19/2018 9:22:19 PM - Playing motion Poster File: C:\Users\Admin\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000004-Olson Family Cinema MP\Olson Family Cinema-motionposter.mp4


Code:


3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - Show Next
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt0000004
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - tt0000004 is in the cache, loading from cache.
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt0000004 - Olson Family Cinema Motion Poster
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items. 
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
3/19/2018 9:22:16 PM - Error updating PosterDisplayObject Art Illegal characters in path.
3/19/2018 9:22:18 PM - Updating UI started for Olson Family Cinema Motion Poster : tt0000004
3/19/2018 9:22:19 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
3/19/2018 9:22:19 PM - Show MotionPosterMP
3/19/2018  9:22:19 PM - Playing motion Poster File:   C:\Users\Admin\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt0000004-Olson  Family  Cinema MP\Olson Family Cinema-motionposter.mp4
3/19/2018 9:22:21 PM - Updating UI Finished
3/19/2018 9:22:21 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 9:22:21 PM - temp Pause Off
3/19/2018 9:22:24 PM - Plugin Connection Status Changed: Kodi 17.6 stable : True

Log file was too large for pastebin, so you can get it here instead:
http://www.captainken.us/files/xbmc/MPA_logfile.3-19-2018.log


----------



## litew8

Thank you meyer64 for creating and supporting this app!

It really does enhance the home theater. I've installed the latest release and have come across a couple of issues I was hoping someone could help walk me through. I've searched the thread without luck. I found remarks towards one issue (1 of 2 issues), but it doesn't appear to be available. 

Issue 1
I'm using a PC, miracasting wirelessly to a 55" Sony as a secondary display. Works great. The issue - the cursor continuously jumps to the MoviePoster display. I had read in the thread this was by design and that a feature would be added to disable it. Am I not seeing the option or it never made it to production? 

Issue 2
Trying to access the WebRemote via a tablet on the same network, it times out trying. Unable to ping the host computer via tablet. The WebRemote is accessible on the host computer. Are there detailed troubleshooting available online? Settings etc... to check or changes that may need made? Router setting? Thanks all for any help!


----------



## meyer64

litew8 said:


> Thank you meyer64 for creating and supporting this app!
> 
> It really does enhance the home theater. I've installed the latest release and have come across a couple of issues I was hoping someone could help walk me through. I've searched the thread without luck. I found remarks towards one issue (1 of 2 issues), but it doesn't appear to be available.
> 
> Issue 1
> I'm using a PC, miracasting wirelessly to a 55" Sony as a secondary display. Works great. The issue - the cursor continuously jumps to the MoviePoster display. I had read in the thread this was by design and that a feature would be added to disable it. Am I not seeing the option or it never made it to production?


The newest dev builds do have the option to disable the automatic mouse movement, as well as to specify the location that its moved to off screen when enabled. Its on the Display Options tab in the settings menu. I don't believe its listed in the settings on the WebRemote yet though. I'll make a note to add it there as well. 



> Issue 2
> Trying to access the WebRemote via a tablet on the same network, it times out trying. Unable to ping the host computer via tablet. The WebRemote is accessible on the host computer. Are there detailed troubleshooting available online? Settings etc... to check or changes that may need made? Router setting? Thanks all for any help!


Take a look at this post. It may be helpful to help narrow down the issue. Also check that your firewall isn't blocking incoming connections to the webserver port (8082 by default)
Post# 2499


----------



## litew8

meyer64 said:


> The newest dev builds do have the option to disable the automatic mouse movement, as well as to specify the location that its moved to off screen when enabled. Its on the Display Options tab in the settings menu. I don't believe its listed in the settings on the WebRemote yet though. I'll make a note to add it there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this post. It may be helpful to help narrow down the issue. Also check that your firewall isn't blocking incoming connections to the webserver port (8082 by default)
> Post# 2499


Thank you for the reply. I think that answers my question. I am not running the latests Dev version. I downloaded and installed MoviePoster (Version 2.2.0.1). I understand I should uninstall before reinstalling another version. I had read the post you linked to. I didn't find any info as to how it was actually corrected. I'll take a look at my router and firewall to see if there are any options for port 8082. At first blush, I didn't see anything in the Firewall settings that would indicate blocking for the port. Not sure where that might be.


----------



## litew8

So, I'm not sure what's going on. The PC MP is running on is connected wireless to router, but I cannot ping it using my tablet. Within the MP PC firewall, all I see are 4 entries for MoviePoster. 2 are public/blocked, 2 are private/allowed. Both TCP/UDP have all ports available. Even if I create a new Inbound rule specifying port 8082 (TCP) on MP PC, no change. Still unable to access via tablet.


----------



## meyer64

litew8 said:


> So, I'm not sure what's going on. The PC MP is running on is connected wireless to router, but I cannot ping it using my tablet. Within the MP PC firewall, all I see are 4 entries for MoviePoster. 2 are public/blocked, 2 are private/allowed. Both TCP/UDP have all ports available. Even if I create a new Inbound rule specifying port 8082 (TCP) on MP PC, no change. Still unable to access via tablet.


Are you using the hostname or the ip address of the pc in your url? If you haven't, try using the ip address.


----------



## litew8

meyer64 said:


> Are you using the hostname or the ip address of the pc in your url? If you haven't, try using the ip address.


Yes, I've tried both.


----------



## DougUSMC

Are both systems on the same subnet?
Is ICMP allowed on your firewall / router?
Do both systems have the same DNS server and same default gateway?


----------



## litew8

DougUSMC said:


> Are both systems on the same subnet?
> Is ICMP allowed on your firewall / router?
> Do both systems have the same DNS server and same default gateway?


Hi Doug. Thank you for the reply. Sorry I didn't see your reply earlier, I'm finishing up my HT! I'm not a network guy, but best I know, yes, same subnet, same DNS server and gateway. I've always disallowed file and printer sharing so best I can tell ICMPv4 is disabled. Not wanting to have my network vulnerable, do I enable ICMPv4 for Private only? Thank you for the help!


----------



## DougUSMC

Well, you don't HAVE to, but ICMP is what allows your ping to work. I don't know if it's a symptom, or unrelated, to what's making your MP not work.

Have you double checked in that list of applications, to ensure that the MP app is allowed communications for the web server? That'd be my #1 guess as to why you're not getting to it from the iPad. Turn off the firewall (for a minute or two it won't matter), then try to connect from the iPad. If it works, turn the firewall back on, then add it to the application list.


----------



## litew8

Thank you sir. 

I got it working. First, it's an Android tablet, not an iPad. Given your direction, I enabled/created a HomeGroup (w/File & Printer sharing) on the MP PC (Windows 10 connected wireless to router). This opened up communications to the Android tablet. On the Android tablet, I now can ping the MP PC using the IP, and, the MoviePoster Remote is accessible via (MPPCIP):8082:remote.html! 

Thanks again for this awesome app, Brent! Also, congrats on winning theater of the month! Very nice!


----------



## litew8

Out of boredom I decided to read up on Microsoft HomeGroup last night. Figures, that's my luck. Microsoft is removing HomeGroup from PC's on the next Windows Update, in April. Mentioning in case others are affected. I'll have to see about sharing remote.html in some other roundabout way. Fun fun.


----------



## litew8

Possible bug report: Using remote on tablet, Previous/Next poster//trailer viewing - too quickly, posters/trailers become mix-matched thereafter, one or two..


----------



## CaptainKen

1) Have you ever considered an option to display the year of the movie? Since MPA can display upcoming and already released movies, it would be helpful to show the year.

2) Shall I assume that the Display Options->Show Clock isn't fully implemented yet, which is why it doesn't work?

3) "Ability to mark posters as "protected" to prevent them from being deleted." Is using WebRemote the only way to use this feature? I'm wondering is there's a tag in the nfo file that I can use?


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> 1) Have you ever considered an option to display the year of the movie? Since MPA can display upcoming and already released movies, it would be helpful to show the year.


Haven't really thought about it. Where would you want it to be displayed?



> 2) Shall I assume that the Display Options->Show Clock isn't fully implemented yet, which is why it doesn't work?


It should work, it does for me anyway. I know you're using WebView. Try clearing the cache on your display device to make sure its loading the newest WebView files. 



> 3) "Ability to mark posters as "protected" to prevent them from being deleted." Is using WebRemote the only way to use this feature? I'm wondering is there's a tag in the nfo file that I can use?


Yes, If you really want to you can edit the nfo files manually. They are just xml. You can just add the following tag inside the movie element: True I'm not sure that will really save you much time though.


----------



## CaptainKen

Thank you for responding so quickly with details.



meyer64 said:


> Haven't really thought about it. Where would you want it to be displayed?


How about one of the top corners?



meyer64 said:


> It should work, it does for me anyway. I know you're using WebView. Try clearing the cache on your display device to make sure its loading the newest WebView files.


Is there an easy way to do this on a Chromebit?



meyer64 said:


> Yes, If you really want to you can edit the nfo files manually. They are just xml. You can just add the following tag inside the movie element: True I'm not sure that will really save you much time though.


Very cool!


----------



## cjennings74

Just picked up a LG 6300 49" display. Plan is for 2 of these beside the screen doing movie poster display duty. 

I am looking for a wall mount or solution that would let me rotate the screen from portrait to normal landscape orientation for when i want to switch movie poster mode to games or TV such as sports in a multi cast set up. 

Anybody ideas?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shah993

cjennings74 said:


> Just picked up a LG 6300 49" display. Plan is for 2 of these beside the screen doing movie poster display duty.
> 
> I am looking for a wall mount or solution that would let me rotate the screen from portrait to normal landscape orientation for when i want to switch movie poster mode to games or TV such as sports in a multi cast set up.
> 
> Anybody ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Check out monoprice


----------



## cjennings74

shah993 said:


> Check out monoprice


Well thats embarrassing... how did I not find this before...

https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082802&p_id=24267






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## litew8

cjennings74 said:


> Well thats embarrassing... how did I not find this before...
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082802&p_id=24267
> 
> https://youtu.be/NXswSnM68lk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Read your initial question and was just about to post the exact same video; I searched and found today. I too am interested in a portrait/landscape mount for this; an older 55" Sony. It'll have a dual purpose. Portrait to display movie posters and then landscape for regular tv watching.


----------



## litew8

For anyone interested, my humble HT almost finished...


----------



## litew8

cjennings74 said:


> Well thats embarrassing... how did I not find this before...
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082802&p_id=24267
> 
> https://youtu.be/NXswSnM68lk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It looks to be discontinued and not much else out there for functionality. There's a place selling it $6 cheaper than monoprice. Going to look into it. I have concerns of cable connectivity and clearance. 2" from the wall. I measured cables from back of tv and it looks like it's clear given I velco the cables to the back. I purchased, I'll update with how it turns out.


----------



## litew8

@cjennings74 I'm pretty sure I'm right, the mount has been discontinued. But, looking around a little more I found it by a different name somewhere else, even cheaper than what I purchased for. Thought I'd share the link if you're still considering purchasing. From what I've read, it's heavy duty. The price drop here is pretty good! https://www.frys.com/product/885809...MI6fKLi8GT2gIVz7rACh2C_QDnEAkYASABEgKeKvD_BwE

Installation


----------



## cjennings74

litew8 said:


> @cjennings74 I'm pretty sure I'm right, the mount has been discontinued. But, looking around a little more I found it by a different name somewhere else, even cheaper than what I purchased for. Thought I'd share the link if you're still considering purchasing. From what I've read, it's heavy duty. The price drop here is pretty good! https://www.frys.com/product/885809...MI6fKLi8GT2gIVz7rACh2C_QDnEAkYASABEgKeKvD_BwE
> 
> Installation
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QZZ4bMWM-Y


Litew8 thanks for the find, thats a steal if it works!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## litew8

cjennings74 said:


> Litew8 thanks for the find, thats a steal if it works!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! No prob. 
Just make sure your wires would clear, depending on how they connect.


----------



## CaptainKen

v2.3.0.3
Error in updateTimeDelegate - Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.

Log file here:
https://pastebin.com/F1692S9M


----------



## opeters

*Google ChromeCast*

It tested Google Chromecast (Gen2 and Ultra) and it seems to work great.
This way you only need to connect the Chromecast to your Display and Cast the MoviePoster URL.

To test simply use this test page: https://demille.github.io/url-cast-receiver/ 
Click on the "start cast session" select your Chromecast and enter the correct (webview) URL. (Like: http://:8082/webview.html?displayid(1)

If your display supports HDMI-CEC and enabled it on the TV, the chromecast will power-on your TV/Display select the correct HDMI input automatically. (It will not power-off your display when you quit casting.. unfortunatly).

The ChromeCast is the easiest and cheapest solution i can think off right-now and it is wireless and fast. It would be awesome if MoviePoster can act as a Caster. Maybe a feature request.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> v2.3.0.3
> Error in updateTimeDelegate - Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.
> 
> Log file here:
> https://pastebin.com/F1692S9M


Which plugins do you have active? just Kodi?


----------



## meyer64

opeters said:


> It tested Google Chromecast (Gen2 and Ultra) and it seems to work great.
> This way you only need to connect the Chromecast to your Display and Cast the MoviePoster URL.
> 
> To test simply use this test page: https://demille.github.io/url-cast-receiver/
> Click on the "start cast session" select your Chromecast and enter the correct (webview) URL. (Like: http://:8082/webview.html?displayid(1)
> 
> If your display supports HDMI-CEC and enabled it on the TV, the chromecast will power-on your TV/Display select the correct HDMI input automatically. (It will not power-off your display when you quit casting.. unfortunatly).
> 
> The ChromeCast is the easiest and cheapest solution i can think off right-now and it is wireless and fast. It would be awesome if MoviePoster can act as a Caster. Maybe a feature request.


I played around with casting support a while ago, probably years ago by now. At the time I wasn't happy with how it worked. It may be worth revisiting though. I only have a first gen chromecast, which is limited to 720p when using a custom receiver to load a webpage. that definitely isn't ideal. Do you happen to know if that limitation has been overcome with the gen 2 or ultra? I would expect so, but you never know....


----------



## opeters

meyer64 said:


> I played around with casting support a while ago, probably years ago by now. At the time I wasn't happy with how it worked. It may be worth revisiting though. I only have a first gen chromecast, which is limited to 720p when using a custom receiver to load a webpage. that definitely isn't ideal. Do you happen to know if that limitation has been overcome with the gen 2 or ultra? I would expect so, but you never know....


It really looks like it is 1080P on both the gen2 and Ultra.. but not 100% sure. https://plus.google.com/112479683256485417648/posts/5E3ejUWft72


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> Which plugins do you have active? just Kodi?


Yes, just Kodi.


----------



## CaptainKen

CaptainKen said:


> Yes, just Kodi.


Coincidentally it crashed again.
Logs here: http://www.captainken.us/files/xbmc/MPA_logfile.4-5-2018.log


----------



## mutheater

litew8 said:


> Heck yeah! No prob.
> Just make sure your wires would clear, depending on how they connect.


Thanks for the link, I just ordered a mount myself...perfect for my poster project!!!


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> It should work, it does for me anyway. I know you're using WebView. Try clearing the cache on your display device to make sure its loading the newest WebView files.
> 
> Is there an easy way to do this on a Chromebit?


Are you referring to the Chromebit cache? If so, could you please point me in direction on how to clear it?


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> It looks like I can do option 1 and 3 fairly easily. I'm implementing both now as they wont really conflict with each other. I should have a new version of the Kodi plugin for you to test in a couple days.


Please also consider that when Kodi opens the main MPA screen it displays a blank poster, but WebView appears to pick the last TV Show poster to display.


----------



## CaptainKen

meyer64 said:


> _3) Currently playing Kodi poster only appeared once. This worked most of the time in v2.3.0.0_
> The plugin interface did change slightly to accommodate some new functions. But, I don't have this problem on my test system. I'll need to do more investigation.


TV Shows seems to always display now on both MPA main and WebView.

However, I should clarify that the movie posters always display on MPA main, but will only display on WebView if I start and stop them 2-3 times. So for movies in WebView I initially get a blank poster.


----------



## litew8

mutheater said:


> Thanks for the link, I just ordered a mount myself...perfect for my poster project!!!


yw
I recieved mine a couple of days ago. Ill be installing soon.


----------



## meyer64

opeters said:


> It tested Google Chromecast (Gen2 and Ultra) and it seems to work great.
> This way you only need to connect the Chromecast to your Display and Cast the MoviePoster URL.
> 
> To test simply use this test page: https://demille.github.io/url-cast-receiver/
> Click on the "start cast session" select your Chromecast and enter the correct (webview) URL. (Like: http://:8082/webview.html?displayid(1)
> 
> If your display supports HDMI-CEC and enabled it on the TV, the chromecast will power-on your TV/Display select the correct HDMI input automatically. (It will not power-off your display when you quit casting.. unfortunatly).
> 
> The ChromeCast is the easiest and cheapest solution i can think off right-now and it is wireless and fast. It would be awesome if MoviePoster can act as a Caster. Maybe a feature request.


So I did some experimentation and added some VERY experimental native casting support to my dev build. The concept is that you'll be able to have MoviePoster automatically start casting a WebView display to a ChromeCast device that you specify when the program starts up with no user interaction required. Since each WebView instance has is own casting controller, it should work with multiple ChromeCasts, one per WebView, if you have multiple screens. This is all highly experimental, but I do have it working, though it is somewhat unreliable at the moment as it doesn't always find the ChromeCast right away and occasionally fails altogether. I'll still add controls to the WebRemote to manually start and stop casting. Performance on my first gen chromecast is not as good as my ChromeBit, or Android box running WebView in Chrome. There is some delay in Image loading and fade transitions are basically nonexistent. I suspect the newer gen ChromeCasts would run better though. Overall, its not bad for a couple hours work and should provide another inexpensive hardware option for those looking to utilize WebView.


----------



## meyer64

CaptainKen said:


> Please also consider that when Kodi opens the main MPA screen it displays a blank poster, but WebView appears to pick the last TV Show poster to display.


I have implemented the solutions I mentioned previously in my dev build. I have a couple loose ends and other features i'm tidying up before I publish it though.


----------



## opeters

meyer64 said:


> So I did some experimentation and added some VERY experimental native casting support to my dev build. The concept is that you'll be able to have MoviePoster automatically start casting a WebView display to a ChromeCast device that you specify when the program starts up with no user interaction required. Since each WebView instance has is own casting controller, it should work with multiple ChromeCasts, one per WebView, if you have multiple screens. This is all highly experimental, but I do have it working, though it is somewhat unreliable at the moment as it doesn't always find the ChromeCast right away and occasionally fails altogether. I'll still add controls to the WebRemote to manually start and stop casting. Performance on my first gen chromecast is not as good as my ChromeBit, or Android box running WebView in Chrome. There is some delay in Image loading and fade transitions are basically nonexistent. I suspect the newer gen ChromeCasts would run better though. Overall, its not bad for a couple hours work and should provide another inexpensive hardware option for those looking to utilize WebView.


Great, anxious to test this. Were can I download this build?


----------



## meyer64

opeters said:


> Great, anxious to test this. Were can I download this build?


 It's not quite ready to publish yet. It still needs to be made somewhat user friendly. I will post a link in this thread when its ready.


----------



## litew8

If I delete the installed version to install the latest dev version, will I lose all of my manually installed posters? Is there a file I should save and carry over?


----------



## meyer64

litew8 said:


> If I delete the installed version to install the latest dev version, will I lose all of my manually installed posters? Is there a file I should save and carry over?


Unless you manually delete the cache and settings files, you should be fine. They are separate from the program files and are left in place for the purpose of upgrades. The dev builds have some newer features that require some of the cached files to be updated. This is done automatically the first time they are loaded. Most of your settings should be retained as well. The first time the program runs, it looks for older settings files and attempts to update them to the newer versions. If you registered your installation, the registration files are also carried over.


----------



## litew8

Thank you. I will be registering soon.


----------



## litew8

Checking out portrait/landscape tv mount. So far so good. Nice packaging & quality.


----------



## litew8

MoviePoster display mock-up. As landscape the tv will sit further up than I'd like. That's due to the size of the tv (55"). It has to sit high so that when rotated to portrait MoviePoster view, it'll clear my media cabinet at the bottom by at least 2-3". It'll most likely be left in portrait most of the time.


----------



## litew8

Awesome!


----------



## DenverMDM

Great program and thanks for all the updates! I've been rocking this for awhile and quietly monitoring the thread. Not sure if I missed this or not but is there a way to have the program pick up two different plex players for the "Now Showing" screen? I have a Nvidia Shield as a Plex server and player that I use to "pretty up" scrolling through movies. However, I also have my Opportunity 203 with a plex player that I use too. Having both pointed at the poster only for the Now Showing part would be a cool way of always featuring the movie we are watching without being concerned on which device we watch it. I'm sure others have a mix of two or three devices that this would work well for. What do you think?


----------



## meyer64

DenverMDM said:


> Great program and thanks for all the updates! I've been rocking this for awhile and quietly monitoring the thread. Not sure if I missed this or not but is there a way to have the program pick up two different plex players for the "Now Showing" screen? I have a Nvidia Shield as a Plex server and player that I use to "pretty up" scrolling through movies. However, I also have my Opportunity 203 with a plex player that I use too. Having both pointed at the poster only for the Now Showing part would be a cool way of always featuring the movie we are watching without being concerned on which device we watch it. I'm sure others have a mix of two or three devices that this would work well for. What do you think?


Yes you can, but its not really documented yet. I don't remember exactly when I added it, but it should be in the newest dev build at least. You simply need to make a copy of the Plex plugin. In the MoviePoster program folder, you'll see a folder called Plugins. within that there is a folder for each of the media player plugins. There will be one for the PlexMediaPlayerInterface. Simply copy the entire folder, it doesnt really matter what you name it, but something like PlexMediaPlayerInterface2 is appropriate. The next time you start MoviePoster, you'll find two Plex tabs in the plugin settings. Configure one for each of your players. There is also a field for Priority. Use this to designate which plugin instance has priority if a movie is playing on more than one instance at the same time. Priority 1 takes precedence over priority 2, etc.


----------



## DenverMDM

meyer64 said:


> Yes you can, but its not really documented yet. I don't remember exactly when I added it, but it should be in the newest dev build at least. You simply need to make a copy of the Plex plugin. In the MoviePoster program folder, you'll see a folder called Plugins. within that there is a folder for each of the media player plugins. There will be one for the PlexMediaPlayerInterface. Simply copy the entire folder, it doesnt really matter what you name it, but something like PlexMediaPlayerInterface2 is appropriate. The next time you start MoviePoster, you'll find two Plex tabs in the plugin settings. Configure one for each of your players. There is also a field for Priority. Use this to designate which plugin instance has priority if a movie is playing on more than one instance at the same time. Priority 1 takes precedence over priority 2, etc.


Man, this is excellent! I saw the documentation hinting at it but wasn’t sure if it was something that was how I needed it for. Thanks for walking me through the process. I just downloaded the latest version yesterday. Now I need to finally change the logos and text from Great Dane to my own. Might get the kids involved with that!


----------



## DenverMDM

meyer64 said:


> Yes you can, but its not really documented yet. I don't remember exactly when I added it, but it should be in the newest dev build at least. You simply need to make a copy of the Plex plugin. In the MoviePoster program folder, you'll see a folder called Plugins. within that there is a folder for each of the media player plugins. There will be one for the PlexMediaPlayerInterface. Simply copy the entire folder, it doesnt really matter what you name it, but something like PlexMediaPlayerInterface2 is appropriate. The next time you start MoviePoster, you'll find two Plex tabs in the plugin settings. Configure one for each of your players. There is also a field for Priority. Use this to designate which plugin instance has priority if a movie is playing on more than one instance at the same time. Priority 1 takes precedence over priority 2, etc.


I didn’t see the priority setting after copying the Plex media server folder and renaming it. Went ahead and did a restart and both the Plex tabs in the plugin settings are named the same and default to whatever I name the one. Did I miss a step? Working with the latest build.


----------



## meyer64

DenverMDM said:


> I didn’t see the priority setting after copying the Plex media server folder and renaming it. Went ahead and did a restart and both the Plex tabs in the plugin settings are named the same and default to whatever I name the one. Did I miss a step? Working with the latest build.


The plugin name on the tabs wont actually change, that's actually coded into the plugin itself. Both tabs will be titled PLEX. As far as the priority, I thought for sure that was in the last dev build. It should be the second setting for each plugin, right under the 'active' checkbox. You can confirm that you're on the latest dev build on the about screen in the settings menu. The last release should read 2.3.0.3 Dev (2018/02/18 12:41)


----------



## DenverMDM

meyer64 said:


> The plugin name on the tabs wont actually change, that's actually coded into the plugin itself. Both tabs will be titled PLEX. As far as the priority, I thought for sure that was in the last dev build. It should be the second setting for each plugin, right under the 'active' checkbox. You can confirm that you're on the latest dev build on the about screen in the settings menu. The last release should read 2.3.0.3 Dev (2018/02/18 12:41)


Ok that’s it! I grabbed the wrong version thinking it was the latest build. I’ll load the new one and get it changed. Thanks again for your help!

Maurice


----------



## mnieto

I've been following this post off and on since its inception. I've recently re-visited it and it looks as though it has had quite a following as well as technical advances.

We're about to start remodeling our basement for a theater and I have a 32" flat screen saved for MoviePoster. 

My question: what's currently the best device to use for MoviePoster? A miniPC or a kodi box? 

Any comments/links would be much appreciated!

Thanks for helping out a confessed noob!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

mnieto said:


> I've been following this post off and on since its inception. I've recently re-visited it and it looks as though it has had quite a following as well as technical advances.
> 
> We're about to start remodeling our basement for a theater and I have a 32" flat screen saved for MoviePoster.
> 
> My question: what's currently the best device to use for MoviePoster? A miniPC or a kodi box?
> 
> Any comments/links would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for helping out a confessed noob!


A mini PC running Windows. I use a Z83 and its all the power you need. Most have 32GB of storage but, if you can, try to get one with 64GB of storage in order to have no issues installing large updates for Windows 10.


----------



## DougUSMC

mnieto said:


> I've been following this post off and on since its inception. I've recently re-visited it and it looks as though it has had quite a following as well as technical advances.
> 
> We're about to start remodeling our basement for a theater and I have a 32" flat screen saved for MoviePoster.
> 
> My question: what's currently the best device to use for MoviePoster? A miniPC or a kodi box?
> 
> Any comments/links would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for helping out a confessed noob!


I have mine running off a second video card from my Kodi box, and it works great.


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

*feature requests*

Fantastic software. Thank you for the great work! I have 2 questions about potential features.

I think I know the answer, but is it possible to identify a movie playing vs a tv show playing. I believe the only query-able item is "is video playing" but I could be wrong.

Secondly, I am working on a digital calendar display using dakboard on a raspberry pi... I have configured it to launch 2 tabs in chrome, 1 with the dakboard url and 1 with the movie poster url. I have found the correct command to switch between the tabs via ssh / local scripts and would like to execute these commands when I start a movie. One way I am working on attempting this would be to have a listener on the pi listening for an http request which would then trigger the script. Would it be possible to add a feature to trigger an http request of a configured ip and port upon video playback and video stop.

The way I see it... raspberry pi is showing dakboard > video starts > http request from movie poster software hits pi > change tab script runs > showing digital movie poster tab > video stops > http request again to pi > tab to dakboard.

Perhaps this is a niche request however it may be of interest to other users once they evaluate secondary uses for their displays such as dakboard. I could see this aiding in the WAF for those looking to install a screen in their livingroom.


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

mrfrankmrfrank said:


> Fantastic software. Thank you for the great work! I have 2 questions about potential features.
> 
> I think I know the answer, but is it possible to identify a movie playing vs a tv show playing. I believe the only query-able item is "is video playing" but I could be wrong.
> 
> Secondly, I am working on a digital calendar display using dakboard on a raspberry pi... I have configured it to launch 2 tabs in chrome, 1 with the dakboard url and 1 with the movie poster url. I have found the correct command to switch between the tabs via ssh / local scripts and would like to execute these commands when I start a movie. One way I am working on attempting this would be to have a listener on the pi listening for an http request which would then trigger the script. Would it be possible to add a feature to trigger an http request of a configured ip and port upon video playback and video stop.
> 
> The way I see it... raspberry pi is showing dakboard > video starts > http request from movie poster software hits pi > change tab script runs > showing digital movie poster tab > video stops > http request again to pi > tab to dakboard.
> 
> Perhaps this is a niche request however it may be of interest to other users once they evaluate secondary uses for their displays such as dakboard. I could see this aiding in the WAF for those looking to install a screen in their livingroom.


An alternative way would be to have a script on the pi querying kodi directly however I am not a coder and couldn't begin to write how to query kodi status / parse json


----------



## meyer64

mrfrankmrfrank said:


> Fantastic software. Thank you for the great work! I have 2 questions about potential features.
> 
> I think I know the answer, but is it possible to identify a movie playing vs a tv show playing. I believe the only query-able item is "is video playing" but I could be wrong.


Internally, yes, MoviePoster does (usually) know the difference between a movie and a TV show as long as its distinguished in your Kodi/Plex library. Some behaviors like fetching artwork are slightly different depending on the media. What sort of differing behavior did you have in mind for TV shows?



> Secondly, I am working on a digital calendar display using dakboard on a raspberry pi... I have configured it to launch 2 tabs in chrome, 1 with the dakboard url and 1 with the movie poster url. I have found the correct command to switch between the tabs via ssh / local scripts and would like to execute these commands when I start a movie. One way I am working on attempting this would be to have a listener on the pi listening for an http request which would then trigger the script. Would it be possible to add a feature to trigger an http request of a configured ip and port upon video playback and video stop.
> 
> The way I see it... raspberry pi is showing dakboard > video starts > http request from movie poster software hits pi > change tab script runs > showing digital movie poster tab > video stops > http request again to pi > tab to dakboard.
> 
> Perhaps this is a niche request however it may be of interest to other users once they evaluate secondary uses for their displays such as dakboard. I could see this aiding in the WAF for those looking to install a screen in their livingroom.


 I'm not familiar with DAKboard, but i looked at it. I can see how that might be useful for some folks, but its definitely not something I thought of when developing MoviePoster. There is an event server built into MoviePoster already that's used for things like monitor control and integration with EventGhost. It might be possible to extend that for your use case.


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

meyer64 said:


> Internally, yes, MoviePoster does (usually) know the difference between a movie and a TV show as long as its distinguished in your Kodi/Plex library. Some behaviors like fetching artwork are slightly different depending on the media. What sort of differing behavior did you have in mind for TV shows?
> 
> I'm not familiar with DAKboard, but i looked at it. I can see how that might be useful for some folks, but its definitely not something I thought of when developing MoviePoster. There is an event server built into MoviePoster already that's used for things like monitor control and integration with EventGhost. It might be possible to extend that for your use case.


Thank you for responding so quickly. The reason I inquired about the ability to separate tv shows from movies would be perhaps that I wouldn't necessarily want to switch from dakboard to a poster if it is a tv show. Perhaps this could be a configurable option if you proceed developing this request. I think movies=worthy of showing the poster whereas I often spend significant time watching tv shows where it would be more beneficial to have dakboard showing.

I am a patient person so if you're willing to consider this feature request going forward I'd be happy to assist with testing. Perhaps we'll see if there is other interest from members as well. Thank you for your time!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hey meyer64, have you had a chance to test the latest build with the recent Windows 10 April update (1804)? I did a fresh install but I'm having trouble getting it to run. It started a few times and I attempted to put my registration code in but after a few restarts it just crashes each time after briefly displaying the icon on the task bar.

Edit: Figured it out. I had to delete the MoviePoster app data user directory. I must have corrupted something somewhere.


----------



## Shawn Colton

For some reason, when I play a movie from KODI, my MoviePoster won't show the "NOW PLAYING" poster. What settings do I need to check?


----------



## bluer101

I finally completed my movie poster install. Now I’m looking for a mini PC so I can run your program. I don’t use Kodi or such so that’s not important, I play everything from disc. What would be a good mini PC?
Here is my build thread. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...0-digital-poster-frame-wall.html#post56156700


----------



## MidnightWatcher

bluer101 said:


> I finally completed my movie poster install. Now I’m looking for a mini PC so I can run your program. I don’t use Kodi or such so that’s not important, I play everything from disc. What would be a good mini PC?
> Here is my build thread. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...0-digital-poster-frame-wall.html#post56156700


I'd recommend something along the lines of a Z8350-based mini PC, preferably with 64GB of internal storage. There are cheaper ones with 32GB but those are unable to install Spring and Fall updates for Windows 10 properly due to lack of storage.

This would work great and it's small enough to tuck behind the TV (*link*).


----------



## CaptainKen

Shawn Colton said:


> For some reason, when I play a movie from KODI, my MoviePoster won't show the "NOW PLAYING" poster. What settings do I need to check?


Check out these posts:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-86.html#post55987026

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-th...-poster-display-software-86.html#post55991596


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

mrfrankmrfrank said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly. The reason I inquired about the ability to separate tv shows from movies would be perhaps that I wouldn't necessarily want to switch from dakboard to a poster if it is a tv show. Perhaps this could be a configurable option if you proceed developing this request. I think movies=worthy of showing the poster whereas I often spend significant time watching tv shows where it would be more beneficial to have dakboard showing.
> 
> I am a patient person so if you're willing to consider this feature request going forward I'd be happy to assist with testing. Perhaps we'll see if there is other interest from members as well. Thank you for your time!


I actually made some progress on this idea. I was able to use an action in eventghost to run a script which does the calling of the http. Eventghost kept freezing on me though in general for some reason.. But it was able to be triggered and call the ip via http. If you don't wish to embed the http request directly into movie poster, perhaps just an option to "turn on monitor" for movies only, tv shows only, movies and tv shows etc... basically making the monitor on function more granular would be great so I could only run the script for movies only.

Ps, noticed a spelling error in the eventghost settings page... it's currently "genrate" instead of generate. Thanks!


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

*multiple instances*

I was wondering if it was possible to run 2 copies of the software on the same pc. The reason I ask is that I am now in a situation where I would like to display posters even when I'm watching other content on my kodi box. When watching live tv for example, digital movie poster shows the episode name and a black screen. I have an extensive shell script folder that I have created over the past week that automatically changes my display between multiple tabs in chromium to switch between a calendar / dakboard page and over to a poster upon media playback. I even added code to occasionally display posters and then automatically switch back to calendar "when not watching a movie" My setup would be as follows... 3 fullscreen tabs, calendar, now showing page connected to kodi, posters only page (instance not connected to kodi but using same cache).

Then my scripts would allow the following scenarios. 

1) Displaying calendar when movie isn't playing while occasionally switching to posters only tab then switching back to calendar
2) Displaying now playing movie poster on now playing tab then returning to calendar upon movie end


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

mrfrankmrfrank said:


> I was wondering if it was possible to run 2 copies of the software on the same pc. The reason I ask is that I am now in a situation where I would like to display posters even when I'm watching other content on my kodi box. When watching live tv for example, digital movie poster shows the episode name and a black screen. I have an extensive shell script folder that I have created over the past week that automatically changes my display between multiple tabs in chromium to switch between a calendar / dakboard page and over to a poster upon media playback. I even added code to occasionally display posters and then automatically switch back to calendar "when not watching a movie" My setup would be as follows... 3 fullscreen tabs, calendar, now showing page connected to kodi, posters only page (instance not connected to kodi but using same cache).
> 
> Then my scripts would allow the following scenarios.
> 
> 1) Displaying calendar when movie isn't playing while occasionally switching to posters only tab then switching back to calendar
> 2) Displaying now playing movie poster on now playing tab then returning to calendar upon movie end


andd.... i totally figured out how to do this.. separate instance running portable with different port. targeting same cache folder. 

All of my scripts work perfectly. Screen idles on dakboard / calendar while switching to poster only url every 20 minutes for 10 minutes. Then when movie starts kodi triggers screen to change to "now playing" When movie stops triggers back to calendar / poster mode. I can now also watch live tv from hdhomerun through kodi without having a black "now playing" screen show up in my rotation.

Fantastic software!


----------



## griffindodd

Thank you for making this software!! I'm about to start building a sign so this will be a really huge help. 

A few quick questions. Support for 21:9 ultra-wide monitors for trailers. Is there a way to crop the video or choose a different aspect ratio? I'l be using an ultra-wide as my 'trailer screen', currently if you play videos full screen they will be height locked in a 16:9 format which will give you black bars top and bottom as will as the extra black real estate on the sides. 










Is there a way we can display trailers that will scale-to-width-and-crop? This would utilize the wide format really well as most (I know not all) movie trailers are pretty close to that aspect ratio anyway.

Also is there a way to remove the header and footer from the main poster screen so it only shows the poster?

Many thanks


----------



## bluer101

Just got my mini pc and running the program. But even when I tried it on my desktop last week it only downloads 55 posters. The same thing happened today on the mini pc. So what am I doing wrong? How does it auto download more?


----------



## meyer64

mrfrankmrfrank said:


> andd.... i totally figured out how to do this.. separate instance running portable with different port. targeting same cache folder.
> 
> All of my scripts work perfectly. Screen idles on dakboard / calendar while switching to poster only url every 20 minutes for 10 minutes. Then when movie starts kodi triggers screen to change to "now playing" When movie stops triggers back to calendar / poster mode. I can now also watch live tv from hdhomerun through kodi without having a black "now playing" screen show up in my rotation.
> 
> Fantastic software!


I'm glad you got it working the way you want it to. At some point I'll add more options to the Kodi plugin so that you can modify it's behavior to only respond to movies, if that's what you chose to do. That might help you streamline in the future.


----------



## meyer64

bluer101 said:


> Just got my mini pc and running the program. But even when I tried it on my desktop last week it only downloads 55 posters. The same thing happened today on the mini pc. So what am I doing wrong? How does it auto download more?


Check your settings on the sources tab. adding more sources or increasing the number of pages fetched for different options will result in more posters being loaded. But, there is a limit to the number of posters available in each category so at some point increasing the pages more won't have a benefit. Also check that the filters aren't excluding movie genres or ratings for things you'd like it to load.


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> Thank you for making this software!! I'm about to start building a sign so this will be a really huge help.
> 
> A few quick questions. Support for 21:9 ultra-wide monitors for trailers. Is there a way to crop the video or choose a different aspect ratio? I'l be using an ultra-wide as my 'trailer screen', currently if you play videos full screen they will be height locked in a 16:9 format which will give you black bars top and bottom as will as the extra black real estate on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way we can display trailers that will scale-to-width-and-crop? This would utilize the wide format really well as most (I know not all) movie trailers are pretty close to that aspect ratio anyway.
> 
> Also is there a way to remove the header and footer from the main poster screen to it only shows the poster?
> 
> Many thanks


Are you using native displays or webview? The current display options were designed to target 16:9 screens. But, with webview it would be fairly easy to modify the layout to account for different use cases, its just HTML with some javascript and css. Native displays would require more changes and aren't quite as easy to do.


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> Are you using native displays or webview? The current display options were designed to target 16:9 screens. But, with webview it would be fairly easy to modify the layout to account for different use cases, its just HTML with some javascript and css. Native displays would require more changes and aren't quite as easy to do.


I've just been playing with the software on my desktop at the moment, I'll dig out the actual physical screens this week (a 1920x1080 for the main posters and a 2560x1080 for the ultra-wide trailer screen). I haven't tried the web view yet, is that something that I can make adjustments to myself?


----------



## bluer101

meyer64 said:


> Check your settings on the sources tab. adding more sources or increasing the number of pages fetched for different options will result in more posters being loaded. But, there is a limit to the number of posters available in each category so at some point increasing the pages more won't have a benefit. Also check that the filters aren't excluding movie genres or ratings for things you'd like it to load.


Thanks for the quick reply. I started to manually add posters too. How do you hide the cursor in full screen? When a trailer plays it pops back up.


----------



## meyer64

bluer101 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I started to manually add posters too. How do you hide the cursor in full screen? When a trailer plays it pops back up.


Its a side effect of the mplayer video playback. There is an option in newer builds to auto move the cursor. If you move it to a location off screen, like 1920,1080 (lower right), you wont see it even if it does pop up. This should work well for dedicated use systems, but can be annoying if its a multi purpose setup, which is why it is now optional.


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> I've just been playing with the software on my desktop at the moment, I'll dig out the actual physical screens this week (a 1920x1080 for the main posters and a 2560x1080 for the ultra-wide trailer screen). I haven't tried the web view yet, is that something that I can make adjustments to myself?


Sure, if you have experience in web development and promise not to pick on my code  Some of this is a learning experience for me, and I didn't take my time to document all that well or refactor everything. 
If you really want to dig into it, everything you need is in the Webserver folder. webview.html is the portrait webview and webviewl.html is landscape. 

Otherwise I can make probably you a 21:9 webview layout without much trouble if you want. The newest dev build supports auto scaling for webview and honestly it might just work the way it is, but I haven't tried it on anything but 16:9 monitor.


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> Sure, if you have experience in web development and promise not to pick on my code  Some of this is a learning experience for me, and I didn't take my time to document all that well or refactor everything.
> If you really want to dig into it, everything you need is in the Webserver folder. webview.html is the portrait webview and webviewl.html is landscape.
> 
> Otherwise I can make probably you a 21:9 webview layout without much trouble if you want. The newest dev build supports auto scaling for webview and honestly it might just work the way it is, but I haven't tried it on anything but 16:9 monitor.


OK sounds good, I'll start putting together the system this week and do some testing with it. Basically a frame that scales to maximum window width and centers the video vertically in the window would allow users to choose pretty much any aspect ratio they wanted.


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

meyer64 said:


> I'm glad you got it working the way you want it to. At some point I'll add more options to the Kodi plugin so that you can modify it's behavior to only respond to movies, if that's what you chose to do. That might help you streamline in the future.



I thought I had it figured out... somehow the second instance of movie poster is also changing with the kodi now playing screen even though i don't have the plugin configured on the second instance..


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

mrfrankmrfrank said:


> I thought I had it figured out... somehow the second instance of movie poster is also changing with the kodi now playing screen even though i don't have the plugin configured on the second instance..


running as different user resolved this issue.


----------



## griffindodd

Here's the screen config I will be using. 26" ultra wide on top of a 50" regular panel. Hopefully we can get the trailers to fill the full ultra wide screen.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> Sure, if you have experience in web development and promise not to pick on my code  Some of this is a learning experience for me, and I didn't take my time to document all that well or refactor everything.
> If you really want to dig into it, everything you need is in the Webserver folder. webview.html is the portrait webview and webviewl.html is landscape.
> 
> Otherwise I can make probably you a 21:9 webview layout without much trouble if you want. The newest dev build supports auto scaling for webview and honestly it might just work the way it is, but I haven't tried it on anything but 16:9 monitor.


I played with the webview landscape HTML and managed to beat it into submission lol . I adjusted it so it just displays a fixed format for 2160x1080 and positioned the #trailer_container div so that it crops off the top black bars (top: -150px). Stripped out the other things like logos and meta strips as they will all be displayed in the screen below. Added a noscroll to the page code to get rid of the scrollbars in Edge, looks like it should work out...










Once I have my rig set up and running I can fine tune it more, but the bones are there.


----------



## AXLCMT

I've got my current list of Movie Posters to add via the web remote feature of this beautiful software.
It's been a while since I updated it as you can tell by the list below (these movie posters have been available for a while now  )
Can't wait to watch these movies in the Home theater and thanks to meyer64's MoviePoster software, I will look forward to them even more.


----------



## griffindodd

I apologize if this has been asked already in this huge thread.

I understand that the software can display what is playing in Kodi, Emby etc. But can it also only display posters from movies in your library when it's just doing its standard rotation?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already in this huge thread.
> 
> I understand that the software can display what is playing in Kodi, Emby etc. But can it also only display posters from movies in your library when it's just doing its standard rotation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You can, depending on the capabilities of the plugin you're using. First take a look at your plugin settings. The Kodi plugin has had the ability to use the Kodi library as a source for a while now. This was recently added to the Plex plugin as well. Options will vary by plugin, but in Kodi for example, you can choose to use the Kodi library, as well as if it should only include recently added movies. Then go to your source settings. If you only want to use to use the media player library as a source for posters, uncheck all the other options. Posters and metadata will still be fetched from online sources, but the list of posters to show will only be acquired through the options you have enabled. The poster lists from sources are cached, so the previously fetched lists will be used in the event that your Kodi box is turned off or can't be contacted.


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> You can, depending on the capabilities of the plugin you're using. First take a look at your plugin settings. The Kodi plugin has had the ability to use the Kodi library as a source for a while now. This was recently added to the Plex plugin as well. Options will vary by plugin, but in Kodi for example, you can choose to use the Kodi library, as well as if it should only include recently added movies. Then go to your source settings. If you only want to use to use the media player library as a source for posters, uncheck all the other options. Posters and metadata will still be fetched from online sources, but the list of posters to show will only be acquired through the options you have enabled. The poster lists from sources are cached, so the previously fetched lists will be used in the event that your Kodi box is turned off or can't be contacted.


This is perfect, I use Kodi and this is the exact functionality I was hoping to achieve!!!


----------



## griffindodd

Man I'm so happy with this software
Got the custom display resolution dialed in for the trailers. Works Perfectly.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Griffindodd, is that two different displays or one ultra wide display made to look like two?


----------



## griffindodd

MidnightWatcher said:


> Griffindodd, is that two different displays or one ultra wide display made to look like two?


Two displays. Top. Is a 26 inch ultra wide, bottom a 50 inch TV 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nater1

Ok guys, got the go ahead from the wife to do this. Going to purchase a 42" 4k display. My plex server is too far from the display to connect directly, is the chromecast feature working well to just cast the posters? I would then run the app on my plex server. Seems like the easiest path forward. Advice?


----------



## DougUSMC

This is a pretty cool evolution of the employment of this software! Now we just need to get rid of those "Not Registered" on all of your displays...


----------



## MidnightWatcher

nater1 said:


> Ok guys, got the go ahead from the wife to do this. Going to purchase a 42" 4k display. My plex server is too far from the display to connect directly, is the chromecast feature working well to just cast the posters? I would then run the app on my plex server. Seems like the easiest path forward. Advice?


Why not just use wifi?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

DougUSMC said:


> This is a pretty cool evolution of the employment of this software! Now we just need to get rid of those "Not Registered" on all of your displays...


+++

Definitely agree, everybody should register this great piece of software to show our support for the developer.


----------



## griffindodd

DougUSMC said:


> This is a pretty cool evolution of the employment of this software! Now we just need to get rid of those "Not Registered" on all of your displays...


Yeah agreed, I'll certainly be registering as this is a great app. I'm just fighting getting the web view to work in Chrome or even explorer, the only thing that auto plays the trailers properly is Edge so far and auto-launching that in full screen (F11) mode has its own issues. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## griffindodd

For those of you that would like to use the web view and have trailers auto play in chrome, you will need to allow the feature through the developer options.

to do this, go to this URL in your chrome browser...

chrome://flags/#autoplay-policy

Change the Autoplay Policy to 'No User Gesture is Required'

Now your trailers will auto play in Chrome.


----------



## bluer101

DougUSMC said:


> This is a pretty cool evolution of the employment of this software! Now we just need to get rid of those "Not Registered" on all of your displays...


Lol, as soon as I get mine all setup I’m donating, don’t like the not registered and for the fantastic program. I just got my mini pc last week and started to set it up on another tv temporary. Once I get my AV rack almost finished the mini pc will be mounted there to run the poster display. This is outside my theater.


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> For those of you that would like to use the web view and have trailers auto play in chrome, you will need to allow the feature through the developer options.
> 
> to do this, go to this URL in your chrome browser...
> 
> chrome://flags/#autoplay-policy
> 
> Change the Autoplay Policy to 'No User Gesture is Required'
> 
> Now your trailers will auto play in Chrome.


This has been the case for the mobile (android) version of Chrome for a while and is noted in the Definitive Guide. However, I did not need to make this adjustment on my desktop Chrome browser. I wonder if this is a new 'feature' google has enabled recently.


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> This has been the case for the mobile (android) version of Chrome for a while and is noted in the Definitive Guide. However, I did not need to make this adjustment on my desktop Chrome browser. I wonder if this is a new 'feature' google has enabled recently.


Yes they made a big push to kill auto-play videos, but it is behavioral so if you visit that 'page' a lot and play videos then it learns you are ok with them playing on that site (I think) but with a new installation users may run into the none-playing issue like I did.

Donation sent, looks like I have ironed out the final wrinkles in my installation to have it all auto start on power up from the embedded PC.


----------



## nater1

MidnightWatcher said:


> Why not just use wifi?



I guess that is my question. What is the best method for displaying the posters when the tv can not be physically connected? Chromecast? Separate small computer on wifi? 

Not looking to spend a ton here, just get some posters displayed.


----------



## griffindodd

nater1 said:


> I guess that is my question. What is the best method for displaying the posters when the tv can not be physically connected? Chromecast? Separate small computer on wifi?
> 
> Not looking to spend a ton here, just get some posters displayed.


I'm using a mini PC from Amazon which you can pick up from about $120 inc Windows Home. Wifi connection.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

griffindodd said:


> I'm using a mini PC from Amazon which you can pick up from about $120 inc Windows Home. Wifi connection.


Yep, just connect it to the same network Kodi is on, set up the MoviePoster app accordingly, and voila.


----------



## bluer101

griffindodd said:


> I'm using a mini PC from Amazon which you can pick up from about $120 inc Windows Home. Wifi connection.





MidnightWatcher said:


> Yep, just connect it to the same network Kodi is on, set up the MoviePoster app accordingly, and voila.


Yep, that’s what I went with.


----------



## AdamW81

Ok just downloaded this and been playing with it some and not sure what I’m doing wrong. I created a custom playlist and on the remote it’s set to play the custom list but it still picks random posters. I have manual priority set to #1 and got plex working with it set to priority #2 . It looks like the ‘random’ posters are coming from movies in Plex.

Also if I set to manually ‘now playing’ it won’t use the motion poster but if I just pull it up normally with coming soon banner the motion poster does play.

Not sure if it matters but haven’t registered it yet as I’m just trying to figure it all out on my main computer before getting a dedicated one for the posters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

AdamW81 said:


> Ok just downloaded this and been playing with it some and not sure what I’m doing wrong. I created a custom playlist and on the remote it’s set to play the custom list but it still picks random posters. I have manual priority set to #1 and got plex working with it set to priority #2 . It looks like the ‘random’ posters are coming from movies in Plex.


My guess is the posters are being pulled from the cache. By default MoviePoster will use all posters in the cache as a source for posters to show. You can turn this off in the settings on the sources tab. 



> Also if I set to manually ‘now playing’ it won’t use the motion poster but if I just pull it up normally with coming soon banner the motion poster does play.


I'll have to look into this.


----------



## griffindodd

I'm starting to run into a lot of hurdles, not sure if they are bugs or if I'm doing something wrong.

- Amount of posters/trailers displayed seems very low. When I check the cache there are at least 30 folders created, with many titles I have yet to see show on any of my screens. I have almost all categories checked and everything up to NC17 for my ratings yet I seem to see the same 5 or 6 posters and trailers over and over. Also I don't see any rotten tomatoes scores and my app always says 'no connection' in the bottom right corner even though I have a fast web connection on the machine. 

- I was trying to configure Movie Poster to look at my kodi server, but after adding the settings to the plugin window, now when I go back the tab for Kodi has disappeared, you can't see it in either the regular program window or the web management portal.

Overall the software seems to work well, just running into some odd behaviors like this here and there.


----------



## griffindodd

OK so further testing seems to show that I can only play downloaded trailers. If I turn off the download trailers option and just leave the streaming option on at 1080p no trailers will play. Maybe related to the 'no connection' message? I checked my firewall and MoviePoster has the proper exceptions. 

In the cache I see 33 movies which all seem To display and play with the correct filters.

The Kodi plug in tab is still missing.


----------



## griffindodd

griffindodd said:


> - I was trying to configure Movie Poster to look at my kodi server, but after adding the settings to the plugin window, now when I go back the tab for Kodi has disappeared, you can't see it in either the regular program window or the web management portal.


Any feedback on this and the inability to stream only for trailers?


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> I'm starting to run into a lot of hurdles, not sure if they are bugs or if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> - Amount of posters/trailers displayed seems very low. When I check the cache there are at least 30 folders created, with many titles I have yet to see show on any of my screens. I have almost all categories checked and everything up to NC17 for my ratings yet I seem to see the same 5 or 6 posters and trailers over and over. Also I don't see any rotten tomatoes scores and my app always says 'no connection' in the bottom right corner even though I have a fast web connection on the machine.
> 
> - I was trying to configure Movie Poster to look at my kodi server, but after adding the settings to the plugin window, now when I go back the tab for Kodi has disappeared, you can't see it in either the regular program window or the web management portal.
> 
> Overall the software seems to work well, just running into some odd behaviors like this here and there.


Which version are you running? 
The newer dev builds may fix some of the issues you're seeing, though not everything has been extensively tested. Rotten tomatoes scores have been broken for a while now due to changes in their service. I can no longer user their API for free, so this have been replaced with a star rating in newer builds. RT data will still show if it exists though. Newer builds also support multiple plugins with better connection status messages. the 'no connection' message you see now is the plugin connection status. 
I'm not sure why the Kodi tab would have gone away, but it could be due to an invalid configuration. Again, updating to one of the dev builds should fix this as they have updated plugins and the config will be reset.


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> Which version are you running?
> The newer dev builds may fix some of the issues you're seeing, though not everything has been extensively tested. Rotten tomatoes scores have been broken for a while now due to changes in their service. I can no longer user their API for free, so this have been replaced with a star rating in newer builds. RT data will still show if it exists though. Newer builds also support multiple plugins with better connection status messages. the 'no connection' message you see now is the plugin connection status.
> I'm not sure why the Kodi tab would have gone away, but it could be due to an invalid configuration. Again, updating to one of the dev builds should fix this as they have updated plugins and the config will be reset.


OK thanks I will give this a try


----------



## griffindodd

OK I'm using Dev Build 2.3.0.3. Configuring the Kodi plugin and choosing 'test connection' locks up the app, I'm on Windows 10 Home x64, no other plugins activated. 

IP Address of my media server is static and I have confirmed I can hit the Kodi web UI at that IPort with the credentials I have entered in the MoviePoster plugin



















Do you see anything obvious I am doing wrong here?


----------



## griffindodd

OK I went ahead and just activated the plugin and it does look like it is working pulling movies from my library, so that's awesome.

Is there a way to change the coming soon logo to 'Now playing'?


----------



## griffindodd

griffindodd said:


> OK I went ahead and just activated the plugin and it does look like it is working pulling movies from my library, so that's awesome.
> 
> Is there a way to change the coming soon logo to 'Now playing'?


I just make a copy of the featured.png and called it coming soon - good enough for my needs.

So overall it's working well, still no direct streaming though, it only seems to want to play downloaded trailers from the cache, not a deal breaker.

Sign build is finished too, woo hoo!!!


----------



## griffindodd

I've been doing some testing with 2.3.0.3 and wanted to give a little feedback and ask a few questions. 

I moved to using the Emby plugin as my Emby server runs 24/7 so it makes more sense to use that than Kodi which isn't always loaded up on my main media box. 

As I want the movie poster software to ONLY show movies from my library I have turned off all other sources. I've noticed on start up that the MoviePoster software seems to take a while communicating with Emby before rotating any posters - what processes is it going through in this stage?

I've set my minimum poster count in cache to 500 (I only have about 350 movies) so that it will essentially have all trailers and posters cached after the first initial run through all of the library titles. I understand that for each movie to get fully populated in cache they need to be called at least once by the software. 
In order to speed up this process I've set each poster to show for only 5 seconds for now, but I'm noticing on some movies the rotation will get 'stuck' for a while with a poster sitting there for up to 10 mins rather than the 5 seconds in the settings. I'm trying to understand the relationship between the time set for a poster to show and the length of a trailer when it is set to auto play, does the software just add the trailer length in seconds to the poster display time?

Overall the software is performing well, I'm just trying to understand the workflow it goes through so I can give useful feedback and not mistake a background process that is 'working as intended' for a bug


----------



## griffindodd

Also I have noticed sometimes the second landscape screen can fall out of sync and show the art from the previous movie when the main poster screen moves on, sometimes with some funny results....










I'm assuming this happens when there is no official background art for the next movie in the rotation??


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> I've been doing some testing with 2.3.0.3 and wanted to give a little feedback and ask a few questions.
> 
> I moved to using the Emby plugin as my Emby server runs 24/7 so it makes more sense to use that than Kodi which isn't always loaded up on my main media box.
> 
> As I want the movie poster software to ONLY show movies from my library I have turned off all other sources. I've noticed on start up that the MoviePoster software seems to take a while communicating with Emby before rotating any posters - what processes is it going through in this stage?


Its building the "playlist". If you choose have the option to use the cache as a source enabled, it will randomly pull posters from the cache until the playlist is built. But if that is disabled, it doesn't have anything to display until it gets the list from Emby. If the cache is only going to to contain posters for movies you have in emby anyway, you should be able to turn that option on. The list of movies from your media library is cached, so if your Emby (plex, or Kodi) box is offline, the cached movie list will be used (this is different than the cached posters, its just a list). In the future, I can probably make an adjustment to use the cached list while the data is being fetched from Emby. 



> I've set my minimum poster count in cache to 500 (I only have about 350 movies) so that it will essentially have all trailers and posters cached after the first initial run through all of the library titles. I understand that for each movie to get fully populated in cache they need to be called at least once by the software.
> In order to speed up this process I've set each poster to show for only 5 seconds for now, but I'm noticing on some movies the rotation will get 'stuck' for a while with a poster sitting there for up to 10 mins rather than the 5 seconds in the settings. I'm trying to understand the relationship between the time set for a poster to show and the length of a trailer when it is set to auto play, does the software just add the trailer length in seconds to the poster display time?


when a trailer plays, the poster interval timer is paused until the trailer playback is complete. The timer is then resumed. as an example. if the poster interval is 30 seconds, the trailer playback delay is 10 seconds. the trailer will automatically start after 10 seconds, the trailer will play, after it stops the timer will resume with the remaining 20 seconds. When the timer expires the poster with change and the process starts over. Issues can occur if the interval is shorter than the trailer delay. or if the interval is too short and posters don't fully load before starting to show the next one. The issue of it getting stuck for 10 minutes might be due to the timer being paused for trailer playback that never starts for some reason. There is a maximum time allotted for trailers before the process is killed. I don't recall for sure, but it could be 10 minutes.


----------



## griffindodd

Awesome thanks for the info.

I'll just keep on going with it until my whole cache is built from my movie archive and then see how things behave after that. I guessed that any of the issues I am seeing may well be caused by timeouts from my machine still pulling down lots of content and generally throwing off some of the timing.


----------



## griffindodd

meyer64 said:


> Its building the "playlist". If you choose have the option to use the cache as a source enabled, it will randomly pull posters from the cache until the playlist is built.


Is there an item limit on the playlist or will it build a list that includes the entire movie library?


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> Is there an item limit on the playlist or will it build a list that includes the entire movie library?


There is no limit, but large lists can take a while to build. I've tested with lists over 2000 with no issue, other than the time it takes to build. When nearly all items in the list have been shown, it will automatically start to rebuild. The idea is that by the time the last poster is shown a refreshed list is ready to go. But if the lists get really big you might see a delay when the refreshed list is being built. 
In the newest dev builds, you can view the list in the WebRemote. In the Menu in the top left of the webremote, select View Playlist.


----------



## meyer64

griffindodd said:


> Also I have noticed sometimes the second landscape screen can fall out of sync and show the art from the previous movie when the main poster screen moves on, sometimes with some funny results....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this happens when there is no official background art for the next movie in the rotation??


It could be. That was an issue at one time. I've fixed in my dev build so that the poster or logo is displayed if fanart is missing, but I don't remember if its in the released builds. But, it could also be due to your 5 second interval. It can take a couple seconds for a poster to fully load and be displayed. The WebView displays check for control messages every 2 seconds if I remember right. With an interval like 5 seconds, that's short enough that the loading of each screen can get 'off' on occasion.


----------



## griffindodd

Looks like there may be a memory leak issue in build 2.3.0.3


----------



## CameronP

luv2fly3 said:


> 1. I am not able to get the display functionality to work, as I thought it should. I have two display devices listed in the display options. When I "Identify" the displays, I see display 2 is my primary monitor, display 1 is my secondary (TV) for the posters to use. The issue is that no matter which display I choose in MPA, the poster always shows up on my primary display. The options work, so if I choose "Maximize" for example, it does, but on the primary display. I can drag and move the poster to the secondary display, but it won't just appear there. Is there something in the windows settings that has to be correct? I have it set to extend the desktop to the second display currently.



Just started playing with MPA the other day and I have this exact same issue, poster is always on the main monitor (the one with the task bar on it) no matter which display I choose in the display group. If I create a second display group I have the same result in that the poster is always shown on my main monitor with one interesting difference. The poster for the second display group is smaller than the poster for the first group.


----------



## sraptor

I tried the last version of kodi leia alpha and the movieposter doesnt work. it show the title when i play the movie but the cover show black. Do you know how to fix it? Im running libreelec.

if you need to help you to debug the problem let me know.

it is not working for me.

thanks


----------



## MidnightWatcher

sraptor said:


> I tried the last version of kodi leia alpha and the movieposter doesnt work. it show the title when i play the movie but the cover show black. Do you know how to fix it? Im running libreelec.
> 
> if you need to help you to debug the problem let me know.
> 
> it is not working for me.
> 
> thanks


Has the title you're playing been scanned into the library?


----------



## sraptor

MidnightWatcher said:


> Has the title you're playing been scanned into the library?


Yes


----------



## meyer64

sraptor said:


> I tried the last version of kodi leia alpha and the movieposter doesnt work. it show the title when i play the movie but the cover show black. Do you know how to fix it? Im running libreelec.
> 
> if you need to help you to debug the problem let me know.
> 
> it is not working for me.
> 
> thanks


Which version of MoviePoster are you running? I usually don't test against alpha builds of Kodi, but I can investigate if its a glitch with the alpha or something that needs adjustment on the MoviePoster side.


----------



## sucher

meyer64 said:


> Which version of MoviePoster are you running? I usually don't test against alpha builds of Kodi, but I can investigate if its a glitch with the alpha or something that needs adjustment on the MoviePoster side.


This sounds exactly like what I had reported to you via email. In my case here is the version info:

Kodi (running on Shield 7.0.1): kodi-20180522-7bc0f452-master-arm64-v8a
MoviePosterApp (running on Windows 10 Pro Version 1803 - OS Build 17134.112): 2.3.0.3 Dev (2018/02/18 12:41)


----------



## sraptor

sucher said:


> This sounds exactly like what I had reported to you via email. In my case here is the version info:
> 
> Kodi (running on Shield 7.0.1): kodi-20180522-7bc0f452-master-arm64-v8a
> MoviePosterApp (running on Windows 10 Pro Version 1803 - OS Build 17134.112): 2.3.0.3 Dev (2018/02/18 12:41)


Did you find the solution? Because I never did. I think meyer64 have to modify something in the software. Im using the libreelec with the leia build


----------



## sucher

sraptor said:


> Did you find the solution? Because I never did. I think meyer64 have to modify something in the software. Im using the libreelec with the leia build


No response yet.


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, could you try to install leia and see if it happens to you?

Thanks


----------



## mnieto

griffindodd said:


> Two displays. Top. Is a 26 inch ultra wide, bottom a 50 inch TV
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How many devices are you using to run the software with your 2-monitor setup?


----------



## mnieto

griffindodd said:


> I just make a copy of the featured.png and called it coming soon - good enough for my needs.
> 
> So overall it's working well, still no direct streaming though, it only seems to want to play downloaded trailers from the cache, not a deal breaker.
> 
> Sign build is finished too, woo hoo!!!


That looks AMAZING!


----------



## griffindodd

mnieto said:


> How many devices are you using to run the software with your 2-monitor setup?


Just a single windows PC

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sraptor

Meyer, I still not found the solution for the black screen under leia version. Could you check it? Try to install that version so you can see when you start playing a movie if you get black screen?

thanks


----------



## meyer64

sraptor said:


> Meyer, I still not found the solution for the black screen under leia version. Could you check it? Try to install that version so you can see when you start playing a movie if you get black screen?
> 
> thanks


7

Yes I will. Sorry, other obligations took priority for a bit so I was unable to spend much time on it.


----------



## Randy S

Is there a way to feed the app a "seed" file with the titles of an existing library of movies to simplify/expedite loading the cache?


----------



## meyer64

Randy S said:


> Is there a way to feed the app a "seed" file with the titles of an existing library of movies to simplify/expedite loading the cache?


If your using Plex or Kodi, you can enable an option in the plugin settings to use the media library as a source for the poster playlist. This will effectively add those titles to the cache. 

There is another method that might work by using the trailer download queue file. But that's not really what it was meant for so I don't know for sure if it would work. It uses the imdb id for each movie though, so it might be a lot of trouble to look those up. If you really want to try it, I can send you more info.


----------



## Randy S

Thanks, but I don't think the juice would be worth the squeeze. ;-) I'll add my favorites through the web interface and let it ride. Cool app, thanks!


----------



## AdamW81

Got my TV in the wall and framed, using a cheap 43” 4K TV, requirement for me was thin bezel the same size all the way around so it looks even. Did a 1x4 trim that will match the door frames





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamW13

I've followed this thread for years, and debated what to do to get this working for me, too ... I think the OP who created this software is awesome, but I wasn't sure I wanted to use it, so I did something simpler.

All I wanted to do was randomly rotate local images.

Actually, here's what I consider to be the full criteria:
- locally stored images - not interested in grabbing stuff off an API, just stuff I like that I've downloaded off of impawards.com, by and large
- ability to change the time interval between image changes
- ability to set the transition type (i.e. dissolve)
- that the slideshow keeps going infinitely until I stop it
- that the images are rotated randomly

I had an old PC lying around, and figured I could hook that up to run it. Just run a simple slideshow program, or the built in screen saver, even. But it's old enough where the video card and RAM weren't up to snuff, and even when I got Windows 7 finally installed on it, it wasn't able to handle rotating the screen into portrait mode.

So I scrapped that whole idea, and decided to try Google Chromecast. Genius. Then I could run anything from my main PC and just Chromecast it. With Chromecast, you can 'cast' any browser tab. So the key then was to find a Chrome browser plug in that can play a slideshow. They're out there, so I got one that was pretty good -- randomly rotated images off a local drive of your choosing. The problem is trying to rotate the images so that they would look correct in Portrait mode. I could manually rotate all images in a photo editor and re-save them every time, but that's a pain in the rear.

A Chrome browser plugin relies upon HTML/JavaScript/CSS to run -- and I hacked into the code to rotate the images using CSS. The problem is, when you rotate an image with CSS Transformation, the original container is still respected, meaning that the image doesn't resize to fit the new height/width, it keeps its old height/width, so it doesn't look right at all.

Therefore, I decided I was going to write a server side solution. I uploaded all my image files to a folder on a server I run. And I wrote a PHP script to serve a random image. Then I wrote the HTML/CSS to put the image in, and then wrote the Javascript that rotated it all on a 15-second interval, before swapping out for new ones. I won't get into the geeky aspects of the code - it's not very much to it, really. It does nothing more than what I've explained. I'm sure it could do more if I wanted it to, but it does what I want.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Even easier would be to auto hide the taskbar, put a bunch of posters in a folder and then set it up as rotating wallpaper. Of course, much of the coolness is lost such as the Playing Now and Coming Soon features and everything else the MoviePosterApp will do for you, but it's an option for someone who doesn’t want their digital movie poster to stand out.


----------



## hnupe

Someone could make good money buy selling a virtual movie poster equipment already made. Anybody make them?


----------



## miketyler

Following this thread! I just bought several poster display cases that were pulled from a local Cinemark. I plan to restore most of them but was interested in possibly converting one or two of them for use in my theater loft. Are there any Android-based applications that have similar function? I have an Android movie streamer laying around that I'm not using. It has HDMI and WIFI and is browser capable and thought it could be a very convenient source.


----------



## bluer101

I finally got mine up and running this weekend. Had to run a hdmi to my poster display from my rack. I downloaded 2.3.0.3_Dev version and have been running this out of the folder. I like the new webremote layout and hiding the mouse pointer. 

Have a few questions. 

What is the disc icon in the lower right hand corner?
Also I don’t see a way of choosing alternate poster in this version? Maybe I’m missing the menu.


----------



## meyer64

bluer101 said:


> I finally got mine up and running this weekend. Had to run a hdmi to my poster display from my rack. I downloaded 2.3.0.3_Dev version and have been running this out of the folder. I like the new webremote layout and hiding the mouse pointer.
> 
> Have a few questions.
> 
> What is the disc icon in the lower right hand corner?
> Also I don’t see a way of choosing alternate poster in this version? Maybe I’m missing the menu.


In the newest version, each plugin will show a status icon in the lower right. Enabling of multiple plugins simultaneously is also supported. The disc icon is the icon for the Manual Now Playing plugin. If you dont use this feature and dont want the icon there, you can disable the plugin. 

You can change the poster in using the poster detail editor. this is different than previous versions, but allows much more capability.
When viewing the poster cache in the webremote, click the gear icon to the right of the poster you'd like to edit. 
in the pop up menu, select View/Edit details. 
This will open a new screen will all the images and metadata for that poster. 
you can change any of the images by clicking the plus in the lower right corner of the image. This will open a menu where you can use poster images from web sources, manually specify a URL, or select an image form the 'MediaStore' . The MediaStore is a folder on your MoviePoster Pc where you can save images or trailers and then attach them to a poster. The MediaStore folder is in your Documents folder under MoviePoster/MediaStore.


----------



## bluer101

meyer64 said:


> In the newest version, each plugin will show a status icon in the lower right. Enabling of multiple plugins simultaneously is also supported. The disc icon is the icon for the Manual Now Playing plugin. If you dont use this feature and dont want the icon there, you can disable the plugin.
> 
> You can change the poster in using the poster detail editor. this is different than previous versions, but allows much more capability.
> When viewing the poster cache in the webremote, click the gear icon to the right of the poster you'd like to edit.
> in the pop up menu, select View/Edit details.
> This will open a new screen will all the images and metadata for that poster.
> you can change any of the images by clicking the plus in the lower right corner of the image. This will open a menu where you can use poster images from web sources, manually specify a URL, or select an image form the 'MediaStore' . The MediaStore is a folder on your MoviePoster Pc where you can save images or trailers and then attach them to a poster. The MediaStore folder is in your Documents folder under MoviePoster/MediaStore.


Thank you for the quick reply. I saw and clicked on the view/edit button and nothing happens. I’m using an iPad to access the webremote but it worked on older versions.


----------



## meyer64

bluer101 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. I saw and clicked on the view/edit button and nothing happens. I’m using an iPad to access the webremote but it worked on older versions.


Yep, your right. Looks like something isn't quite right when using Safari. Not sure what yet, but I can confirm the issue. It seems to work fine in Google Chrome on the iPad though.


----------



## bluer101

meyer64 said:


> Yep, your right. Looks like something isn't quite right when using Safari. Not sure what yet, but I can confirm the issue. It seems to work fine in Google Chrome on the iPad though.


I got home tonight and it works from chrome on the iPad. I need to make my donation now.


----------



## sraptor

*Leia version black*

Meyer, did you check why in the leia version of kodi when you play a movie only show a black screen in the virtual poster?

now leia is in beta version. Will be nice if you can check it to figure out.

thanks


----------



## bluer101

On 2.3.0.3_Dev version when I click start on manual now playing from poster cache in web remote it goes to the now playing with start and stop times but the poster is blank. Is this happening on your end.


----------



## dth122

Is there a recommended method for upgrading from an older version to a newer one? The readme file doesn't seem to address this. In this case, I'm going from a 2.2.X.X to 2.3.0.3. I'm worried that if I extract the archive to the same directory as the old version it will try to pick up config files that aren't valid in the new version.

Also, do I need to reset the windows start and other options?
- Dave


----------



## Derrick6

I am using Emby and set options to use library according to this thread. I still get random posters NOT the local posters (poster.jpg and folder.jpg files) stored in my library.
I am using 2.3.0.3_Dev version. Please advise...


----------



## bluer101

bluer101 said:


> On 2.3.0.3_Dev version when I click start on manual now playing from poster cache in web remote it goes to the now playing with start and stop times but the poster is blank. Is this happening on your end.


It does it randomly. Got it to work most of the time. Also made new banners.


----------



## Derrick6

Is there any way to link the imdbid to the local nfo file on my servers? I really want to use local metadata as well as local images. I don't see a way to import local data. The "Reload Local Data" button does not do anything.
The Emby Plugin "List" is confusing. Is it a list to populate from the internet or local metadata and images? The cache keeps filling up with fetched files from internet. I just want local metadata and images. The button to test connection on the Emby Plugin never gives results.
I check the logs and all I see is it going to the internet if not found in cache. All I have selected in sources is the Emby Plugin. Please Help...


----------



## MidnightWatcher

bluer101 said:


> It does it randomly. Got it to work most of the time. Also made new banners.


Hey bluer101, I really like the new banners you made. Can you post them here for us to download?


----------



## bluer101

Here are the 2 banners. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HbgpMj1ZWr092tKHcYWJWERDGrdTrj6G


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Thanks!


----------



## Derrick6

TV Series does not show posters at all...


----------



## James K

The Emby plugin still shows only a blank screen when "now playing". If this is not going to be supported, can you release the source?


----------



## enovison

*webremote question*

Hi Guys. New to the forum and in the middle of building my home theater! This app is amazing. - I was able to successfully download and get some posters cycling, but my biggest issue right now is that I can not get the web remote to load on a secondary device (macbook air, iphone, etc). Im sure its a simple solution but just cant seem to figure it out. Im running windows 10 home
- I gave outside sharing permission through windows
- I am on the same internet connection
- I tried it by using the PC running movieposter app's IP address and by using the hostname and neither one worked
- It says site can’t be reach and the IP address took too long to respond
The only other thing im reading is that windows 10 home does not allow for remote connection and that I would need to upgrade to windows 10 pro. Would this solve my issues? Anything else that Im missing? Appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## DougUSMC

enovison said:


> Hi Guys. New to the forum and in the middle of building my home theater! This app is amazing. - I was able to successfully download and get some posters cycling, but my biggest issue right now is that I can not get the web remote to load on a secondary device (macbook air, iphone, etc). Im sure its a simple solution but just cant seem to figure it out. Im running windows 10 home
> - I gave outside sharing permission through windows
> - I am on the same internet connection
> - I tried it by using the PC running movieposter app's IP address and by using the hostname and neither one worked
> - It says site can’t be reach and the IP address took too long to respond
> The only other thing im reading is that windows 10 home does not allow for remote connection and that I would need to upgrade to windows 10 pro. Would this solve my issues? Anything else that Im missing? Appreciate any help I can get!


Accessing a web app on a machine shouldn't be a problem with a remote connection. I ran the web remote on an iPad on a PC running Home before without a problem

Have you tried the following:
- Open the webremote directly on the PC running the MP app? (This will verify that the webserver is running)
- Ping the MP PC from another box? (This will verify that the network connectivity is there)
- Verify the IP address of the MP PC? (This will verify that it doesn't have a different one than you believe, if your router is running DHCP and it reset at some point)

IMO, it's a network connectivity problem, not a security issue. Check those 3 things and let us know what you find.


----------



## enovison

Thanks so much! So I did what you said and it actually ended up being that the firewall kept blocking access by movie app. Once I gave it permission it worked great! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## enovison

griffindodd said:


> meyer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you have experience in web development and promise not to pick on my code /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif Some of this is a learning experience for me, and I didn't take my time to document all that well or refactor everything.
> If you really want to dig into it, everything you need is in the Webserver folder. webview.html is the portrait webview and webviewl.html is landscape.
> 
> Otherwise I can make probably you a 21:9 webview layout without much trouble if you want. The newest dev build supports auto scaling for webview and honestly it might just work the way it is, but I haven't tried it on anything but 16:9 monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I played with the webview landscape HTML and managed to beat it into submission lol /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif. I adjusted it so it just displays a fixed format for 2160x1080 and positioned the #trailer_container div so that it crops off the top black bars (top: -150px). Stripped out the other things like logos and meta strips as they will all be displayed in the screen below. Added a noscroll to the page code to get rid of the scrollbars in Edge, looks like it should work out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have my rig set up and running I can fine tune it more, but the bones are there.
Click to expand...

Griffin- your setup is amazing! Would you be willing to post your adjusted code for web view landscape in order to get only the trailer to fill your ultra wide screen and to crop down so only trailer shows and nothing else? Last, how does it know to default to your logo if no trailer available or go back to logo once trailer is finished. Thanks so much for any help you can give and great job!


----------



## griffindodd

enovison said:


> Griffin- your setup is amazing! Would you be willing to post your adjusted code for web view landscape in order to get only the trailer to fill your ultra wide screen and to crop down so only trailer shows and nothing else? Last, how does it know to default to your logo if no trailer available or go back to logo once trailer is finished. Thanks so much for any help you can give and great job!


I don't have access to those files right now as my sign is offline while I am in the middle of my theater build.

As for the logo, it is simply my desktop background


----------



## enovison

griffindodd said:


> enovison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin- your setup is amazing! Would you be willing to post your adjusted code for web view landscape in order to get only the trailer to fill your ultra wide screen and to crop down so only trailer shows and nothing else? Last, how does it know to default to your logo if no trailer available or go back to logo once trailer is finished. Thanks so much for any help you can give and great job!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have access to those files right now as my sign is offline while I am in the middle of my theater build.
> 
> As for the logo, it is simply my desktop background
Click to expand...

Thanks griffin. Do you remember if getting only trailers to play on the secondary display (without showing the movie poster as well) is something you had to custom code yourself or is that native functionality that already exists in the current version?


----------



## griffindodd

enovison said:


> Thanks griffin. Do you remember if getting only trailers to play on the secondary display (without showing the movie poster as well) is something you had to custom code yourself or is that native functionality that already exists in the current version?


Most of the functionality is already there,but you do have to enable dev settings to auto play if you use Chrome as the browser. It's going to depend very heavily on your setup and it's not always bulletproof so don't expect a plug and play solution.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradC

Well, I've upgrade my paltry 24" to a 43" display. I think it worked out nicely. My style is more minimalist. So I've kept the thin frame around the display as is. I will probably Plasti Dip it a matte black.


----------



## dRwOOD73

I haven't logged in @ AVS in a while - I forgot how much I enjoyed this place.. I never built one of these but I've always followed it with the intention of "some day"... keep up the great work everyone - us "some days" will benefit eventually..


----------



## Chris Young

ConradC said:


> Well, I've upgrade my paltry 24" to a 43" display. I think it worked out nicely. My style is more minimalist. So I've kept the thin frame around the display as is. I will probably Plasti Dip it a matte black.


Looks great. Could you share the make and model of 43" TV panel you upgraded to? 
Thanks much,
Chris


----------



## bluer101

Chris Young said:


> Looks great. Could you share the make and model of 43" TV panel you upgraded to?
> Thanks much,
> Chris


It looks like the LG 43LK5700PUA.


----------



## rmilyard

@meyer64

So I have MP setup using the Plex plugin. It works fine. However whenever I pause something on my Shield TV in Plex the Now Playing screen will go away after few seconds and start like back to just displaying poster like normally does. When I unpause it will go back to the Now Playing after a few and all is good. 

Any ideas why pause would be doing this with Plex?


----------



## DougUSMC

rmilyard said:


> @meyer64
> 
> So I have MP setup using the Plex plugin. It works fine. However whenever I pause something on my Shield TV in Plex the Now Playing screen will go away after few seconds and start like back to just displaying poster like normally does. When I unpause it will go back to the Now Playing after a few and all is good.
> 
> Any ideas why pause would be doing this with Plex?


#SMDH 

I ran the app, connected to Kodi, co-located on a HTPC for YEARS. It was honestly one of my favorite things about the theater.

Fast forward to a couple of months ago: I removed the HTPC in favor of a Shield and NAS setup, and lost the HTPC w/the MP app on it. I picked up a microPC and threw it in the rack, just so I could run the app, but I never had "Now Playing" working after that. I figured that since I couldn't install the MP app on the Shield, I'd have to settle for regular rotating posters.

This post *just* made me realize that I could point the app to the Plex instance on the Shield, and get the "Now Playing" functionality working again!!


----------



## bluer101

DougUSMC said:


> #SMDH
> 
> I ran the app, connected to Kodi, co-located on a HTPC for YEARS. It was honestly one of my favorite things about the theater.
> 
> Fast forward to a couple of months ago: I removed the HTPC in favor of a Shield and NAS setup, and lost the HTPC w/the MP app on it. I picked up a microPC and threw it in the rack, just so I could run the app, but I never had "Now Playing" working after that. I figured that since I couldn't install the MP app on the Shield, I'd have to settle for regular rotating posters.
> 
> This post *just* made me realize that I could point the app to the Plex instance on the Shield, and get the "Now Playing" functionality working again!!


Now that my dedicated room is almost done I have been thinking of running Kodi or Plex. I have no idea where to start, lol. 

I have the mini pc to run the posters but would like to start backing up my Blu-ray to stream in the theater. I always use direct disc so have never done this before. I don’t mind spending the money for the outcome. I like the MP integration and would like the ease of having my movies in one place too. 

Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## DougUSMC

The solution I have, that's gaining a lot of traction is as follows:

*Some* tool to backup your library of discs to a storage location 
The NVidia Shield running the Plex app pointing to that location
MiniPC running the MP app connected to a TV, and configured to connect to the Plex app on the shield


----------



## meyer64

rmilyard said:


> @meyer64
> 
> So I have MP setup using the Plex plugin. It works fine. However whenever I pause something on my Shield TV in Plex the Now Playing screen will go away after few seconds and start like back to just displaying poster like normally does. When I unpause it will go back to the Now Playing after a few and all is good.
> 
> Any ideas why pause would be doing this with Plex?


Yeah. That has to do with a conscious design decision due to how Plex handles its playback status. If you stop playing a move before it fully completes, such as when the credits start, it actually stays in the now playing state according to the plex server. It can stay there for a while, anywhere from a couple minutes to even hours. Plex doesnt really differentiate between paused and stopped, just that playback is not currently active on a client. So to avoid having posters get stuck on 'Now Playing' for a while after you stop the movie, MoviePoster makes the assumption that if the current playback position hasn't changed in a little bit, that playback has stopped. Hopefully, that makes sense. I could look into making that timeout configurable, or maybe the Plex API has been updated to differentiate between its non-playing states... i can look into it.


----------



## rmilyard

meyer64 said:


> Yeah. That has to do with a conscious design decision due to how Plex handles its playback status. If you stop playing a move before it fully completes, such as when the credits start, it actually stays in the now playing state according to the plex server. It can stay there for a while, anywhere from a couple minutes to even hours. Plex doesnt really differentiate between paused and stopped, just that playback is not currently active on a client. So to avoid having posters get stuck on 'Now Playing' for a while after you stop the movie, MoviePoster makes the assumption that if the current playback position hasn't changed in a little bit, that playback has stopped. Hopefully, that makes sense. I could look into making that timeout configurable, or maybe the Plex API has been updated to differentiate between its non-playing states... i can look into it.


Thanks that makes sense. Maybe if could later the default time out or like said configurable.


----------



## latestartdad

*Dedicated movie poster monitor*

Meyer64,
This i such a cool idea. I am setting up a tv in a hallway leading to my theater and it will only be used for streaming movie posters as people walk up to the theater. If that is the only use for the monitor, is there any reason to include Kodi or Plex or will the MoviePoster software do pretty much everything I want it to do. I will run it from a Microsoft Surface Pro connected wirelessly to the HDMI input on the tv. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. DLC

Hi,
I've downloaded, installed, and registered a copy of the latest dev build. With that, I'm having some issues getting Now Playing to display a poster of the selected movie from my Kaleidescape Strato S player. The poster software is setup with the proper IP address and port 10000, and appears to be able to reach the Kaleidescape unit (kinda...), which when tested responds "Success! Unable to get device details." I have tried selecting the other options and the build library bar, but it seemed hung up after nearly 30 minutes until selecting Save, then the software rebooted and still didn't display the Now Playing poster. If there's anything I can do or try, please let me know...likewise, I'm happy to do additional beta testing if it helps.


----------



## Mr. DLC

Also, is there any way to omit the bottom banner information and only have the MPA rating and possibly the time?


----------



## enovison

sraptor said:


> Meyer, did you check why in the leia version of kodi when you play a movie only show a black screen in the virtual poster?
> 
> now leia is in beta version. Will be nice if you can check it to figure out.
> 
> thanks


Hey! did we ever get an answer to this from Meyer? Were you able to fix it? Im also having an issue that the leia version of kodi shows a black screen for now playing. Would love to get this working!


----------



## enovison

In need of some advice. I am having trouble connecting movie poster app to my kodi 17.6 running on Android Nvidia shield. I don’t believe it’s a MoviePoster app issue as I can easily connect MoviePoster app to kodi 17.6 running on my Mac. All of the appropriate settings are turned on (http access, allow remote connections, etc). A noticeable omission from the android version of kodi is that the zeroconf setting is not present. (Kodi 18 Leia has zeroconf added for Android and movie app easily connects but unfortuanately there’s a compatibility issue and movie posters won’t show on now playing- just a black screen). Has anyone else had this issue? There must be a manual work around here that I’m just not seeing. Any advice on how to get MoviePoster app talking to kodi 17.6 running on nvidia shield would be much appreciated! I’ll follow up soon with photos of my movie poster setup I think it came out great.


----------



## sraptor

enovison said:


> In need of some advice. I am having trouble connecting movie poster app to my kodi 17.6 running on Android Nvidia shield. I don’t believe it’s a MoviePoster app issue as I can easily connect MoviePoster app to kodi 17.6 running on my Mac. All of the appropriate settings are turned on (http access, allow remote connections, etc). A noticeable omission from the android version of kodi is that the zeroconf setting is not present. (Kodi 18 Leia has zeroconf added for Android and movie app easily connects but unfortuanately there’s a compatibility issue and movie posters won’t show on now playing- just a black screen). Has anyone else had this issue? There must be a manual work around here that I’m just not seeing. Any advice on how to get MoviePoster app talking to kodi 17.6 running on nvidia shield would be much appreciated! I’ll follow up soon with photos of my movie poster setup I think it came out great.


I have the same problem with the leia version. I'm waiting meyer to fix it.


----------



## Mr. DLC

@meyer64
Please let me know about my previous question regarding Kaleidescape integration issues with Now Playing properly displaying and omitting info from the bottom banner at your earliest convenience. Thank you for any assistance in advance. 



Mr. DLC said:


> Hi,
> I've downloaded, installed, and registered a copy of the latest dev build. With that, I'm having some issues getting Now Playing to display a poster of the selected movie from my Kaleidescape Strato S player. The poster software is setup with the proper IP address and port 10000, and appears to be able to reach the Kaleidescape unit (kinda...), which when tested responds "Success! Unable to get device details." I have tried selecting the other options and the build library bar, but it seemed hung up after nearly 30 minutes until selecting Save, then the software rebooted and still didn't display the Now Playing poster. If there's anything I can do or try, please let me know...likewise, I'm happy to do additional beta testing if it helps.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

bluer101 said:


> Here are the 2 banners.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HbgpMj1ZWr092tKHcYWJWERDGrdTrj6G


What font did you use? I'm considering tweeking the banners I've made now that I scored a free 50" Panasonic Plasma that I'll use for this project (after some long delays).

Wondering what people are using to run this on a dedicated screen without connection to your main HTPC? Something cheaper and pretty small?


----------



## bluer101

Batiatus Rules said:


> What font did you use? I'm considering tweeking the banners I've made now that I scored a free 50" Panasonic Plasma that I'll use for this project (after some long delays).
> 
> Wondering what people are using to run this on a dedicated screen without connection to your main HTPC? Something cheaper and pretty small?


I grabbed the free font for photoshop online. You can google showtime font and there are many to choose. 

As for dedicated machine I have mini running from a mini computer with wireless keyboard. The mini computer is in my av rack in a drawer with the one hdmi feeding to the poster display. Here is the one I bought. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075SS1YX...colid=1VJTTE8877D7T&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Thanks for the font info. I already have that one installed, just forgot about it. Unfortunately it doesn't have a single circle blank field to is throws my symmetry out of whack!


----------



## hometheater101

Hi If I understand this right so We buy a TV and then hook that TV to a MINI PC with Windows Installed and run the software Movie Poster right on that pc hooked to the tv to work as a movie poster display ?




Also This works with plex I know. Is there anyway we can make it work with like AppleTV Itunes library and Bluray player like Oppo 203 ?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

hometheater101 said:


> Hi If I understand this right so We buy a TV and then hook that TV to a MINI PC with Windows Installed and run the software Movie Poster right on that pc hooked to the tv to work as a movie poster display ?


Yes.


----------



## hometheater101

MidnightWatcher said:


> Yes.





Awesome Thank You So much and for that movie poster Is there a way we can make it work with itunes library Via Apple TV 4k or no Also OPPO 203 bluray player ? By the way thank you everyone even if it just works with plex and kodi and stuff it is so nice. Thank you to dev and all the community to do the bug testing and making this happen it really looks very cool project and addition to any home theater.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hey fellow Canucks, for anyone interested Walmart has a great pre-Black Friday deal on a 40" RCA 1080p HDTV, in store only. They also have an online deal for a 42" UHD TV. Either one would make an excellent MoviePoster display.


----------



## shazza6887

Got latest dev build, running Kodi 17.6 on Nvidia Shield. Connects to shield as i have logo in corner however as above no playing function will not work!


Has anyone found a fix?


----------



## meyer64

shazza6887 said:


> Got latest dev build, running Kodi 17.6 on Nvidia Shield. Connects to shield as i have logo in corner however as above no playing function will not work!
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a fix?


I don't have a shield specifically, but I have tested against Kodi on other android based devices with no issue. Double check all your settings following the definive guide. Especially the kodi configuration steps. Make sure you 'allow other devices to control kodi'. Lastly, I don't know how you have your kodi library set up. MoviePoster can only show posters for items in your library. Streaming add ons are not supported at this time.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

Is there a way to reduce the frequency at which the app polls my Emby server? It's hitting it with a request every second. Could that be increased to once every 30 seconds or something more manageable. It's just constantly banging away at the server. I was trying to get some help with an Emby issue and the developers mentioned that I might want to request a reduction in frequency.


Thanks!


2018-11-27 00:00:07.782 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json.

2018-11-27 00:00:08.823 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json. 

2018-11-27 00:00:09.902 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json. 

2018-11-27 00:00:10.989 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json.


----------



## meyer64

Spyderturbo007 said:


> Is there a way to reduce the frequency at which the app polls my Emby server? It's hitting it with a request every second. Could that be increased to once every 30 seconds or something more manageable. It's just constantly banging away at the server. I was trying to get some help with an Emby issue and the developers mentioned that I might want to request a reduction in frequency.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 2018-11-27 00:00:07.782 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json.
> 
> 2018-11-27 00:00:08.823 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json.
> 
> 2018-11-27 00:00:09.902 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json.
> 
> 2018-11-27 00:00:10.989 Info HttpServer: HTTP GET http://192.168.0.106:8096/mediabrowser/Sessions?format=json.


 it's not currently configurable, but I can probably add an option without too much trouble.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

meyer64 said:


> it's not currently configurable, but I can probably add an option without too much trouble.



That would be awesome if you could. It's just a lot of constant traffic.


----------



## shazza6887

meyer64 said:


> I don't have a shield specifically, but I have tested against Kodi on other android based devices with no issue. Double check all your settings following the definive guide. Especially the kodi configuration steps. Make sure you 'allow other devices to control kodi'. Lastly, I don't know how you have your kodi library set up. MoviePoster can only show posters for items in your library. Streaming add ons are not supported at this time.





I have double and triple checked  have all the control settings on! The ap shows that it is connected to kodi but as another quote says its possibly an issue with the shield?


The is stored on the network and have been scrapped with all info/posters etc.


----------



## Johnny14o

meyer64 said:


> I don't have a shield specifically, but I have tested against Kodi on other android based devices with no issue. Double check all your settings following the definive guide. Especially the kodi configuration steps. Make sure you 'allow other devices to control kodi'. Lastly, I don't know how you have your kodi library set up. MoviePoster can only show posters for items in your library. Streaming add ons are not supported at this time.



I'm in a similar situation.

Latest Dev Build - attempted on 2 different PC, one Windows 7 (hardwired) the other Windows 10 (wi-fi)
Kodi 18 Leia RC1 (Shield TV)

It displays/confirms Kodi 18 connection
MoviePoster shows the Start Time/End Time (above) and the movie title (below) correctly, but no poster, just a blank screen.

I've gone through the setup guide several times, and are still having issues.

I went to Kodi from web browser using the same address as entered into MoviePoster, it sees Kodi and the correct information (run time, movie progress, etc) for the movie when playing. 


*Update*
I also have a Xiaomi Mi Box 3 at my disposal so I tried this to see if it works (vs the Shield TV).

Running Oreo 8.0

Results:

Kodi 17.6 - YES
- then updated -
Kodi 18 RC1 - YES

So it sounds like something in the Shield TV. Not sure how the 2 boxes differ in what/where/how MoviePoster is able to access the information needed. 

I'll continue to experiment, but willing to accept any help/suggestions.


*UPDATE*

I have 2 screens running side-by-side (MiBox & Shield TV). Both Android O, Both Kodi 18 RC1

- Settings in Kodi are identical - MiBox works (metadata and poster), Shield doesn't (metadata, but black screen)

- Shield connection has been changed to different configurations with reboots in between:
- Static IP and DHCP
- WiFi (to match MiBox connection). 

- Shield TV IPv6 toggled on/off
- Plex is Native to Shield TV, so I force stopped, uninstalled updates, and disabled (just in case there is some sort of conflict for ports/resources, but I'm not familiar enough with the internal "workings" to know if there would be, and if what I did would change/fix anything)


Neither the MiBox nor Shield TV has any additional storage locally attached (USB drive and/or microSD card). Everything (library) would (should) be stored on internal storage.
- Best I can figure (according to Wiki https://kodi.wiki/view/Userdata#Android_location), the posters should be saved (locally) here: Android/data/org.xbmc.kodi/files/.kodi/userdata/Databases/Textures
The MiBox and Shield TV match

I did a little research on what jsonport is/does, but I am not sure if the default jsonport value in MoviePoster app is correct setting for the Shield TV (TOTAL guess here)

So far, I've gotten no further in finding a solution.


----------



## shazza6887

Johnny14o said:


> I'm in a similar situation.
> 
> 
> Latest Dev Build - attempted on 2 different PC, one Windows 7 (hardwired) the other Windows 10 (wi-fi)
> Kodi 18 Leia RC1 (Shield TV)
> 
> 
> It displays/confirms Kodi 18 connection
> MoviePoster shows the Start Time/End Time (above) and the movie title (below) correctly, but no poster, just a blank screen.
> 
> 
> I've gone through the setup guide several times, and are still having issues.
> 
> 
> I went to Kodi from web browser using the same address as entered into MoviePoster, it sees Kodi and the correct information (run time, movie progress, etc) for the movie when playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> I also have a Xiaomi Mi Box 3 at my disposal so I tried this to see if it works (vs the Shield TV).
> 
> Running Oreo 8.0
> 
> 
> Results:
> 
> Kodi 17.6 - YES
> - then updated -
> 
> Kodi 18 RC1 - YES
> 
> 
> So it sounds like something in the Shield TV. Not sure how the 2 boxes differ in what/where/how MoviePoster is able to access the information needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue to experiment, but willing to accept any help/suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!





Awesome!


Please keep us updated as i am really keen to get this working


----------



## meyer64

Johnny14o said:


> meyer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a shield specifically, but I have tested against Kodi on other android based devices with no issue. Double check all your settings following the definive guide. Especially the kodi configuration steps. Make sure you 'allow other devices to control kodi'. Lastly, I don't know how you have your kodi library set up. MoviePoster can only show posters for items in your library. Streaming add ons are not supported at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar situation.
> 
> Latest Dev Build - attempted on 2 different PC, one Windows 7 (hardwired) the other Windows 10 (wi-fi)
> Kodi 18 Leia RC1 (Shield TV)
> 
> It displays/confirms Kodi 18 connection
> MoviePoster shows the Start Time/End Time (above) and the movie title (below) correctly, but no poster, just a blank screen.
> 
> I've gone through the setup guide several times, and are still having issues.
> 
> I went to Kodi from web browser using the same address as entered into MoviePoster, it sees Kodi and the correct information (run time, movie progress, etc) for the movie when playing.
> 
> 
> *Update*
> I also have a Xiaomi Mi Box 3 at my disposal so I tried this to see if it works (vs the Shield TV).
> 
> Running Oreo 8.0
> 
> Results:
> 
> Kodi 17.6 - YES
> - then updated -
> Kodi 18 RC1 - YES
> 
> So it sounds like something in the Shield TV. Not sure how the 2 boxes differ in what/where/how MoviePoster is able to access the information needed.
> 
> I'll continue to experiment, but willing to accept any help/suggestions.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have 2 screens running side-by-side (MiBox & Shield TV). Both Android O, Both Kodi 18 RC1
> 
> - Settings in Kodi are identical - MiBox works (metadata and poster), Shield doesn't (metadata, but black screen)
> 
> - Shield connection has been changed to different configurations with reboots in between:
> - Static IP and DHCP
> - WiFi (to match MiBox connection).
> 
> - Shield TV IPv6 toggled on/off
> - Plex is Native to Shield TV, so I force stopped, uninstalled updates, and disabled (just in case there is some sort of conflict for ports/resources, but I'm not familiar enough with the internal "workings" to know if there would be, and if what I did would change/fix anything)
> 
> 
> Neither the MiBox nor Shield TV has any additional storage locally attached (USB drive and/or microSD card). Everything (library) would (should) be stored on internal storage.
> - Best I can figure (according to Wiki https://kodi.wiki/view/Userdata#Android_location), the posters should be saved (locally) here: Android/data/org.xbmc.kodi/files/.kodi/userdata/Databases/Textures
> The MiBox and Shield TV match
> 
> I did a little research on what jsonport is/does, but I am not sure if the default jsonport value in MoviePoster app is correct setting for the Shield TV (TOTAL guess here)
> 
> So far, I've gotten no further in finding a solution.
Click to expand...

MoviePoster communicates with Kodi using the http and json interfaces. These should be the same regardless of the device used. But it's possible that they are configured on different ports, or that the Android TV OS or some other application is causing a conflict. I plan to order a shield to investigate further as soon as funds allow.


----------



## Johnny14o

meyer64 said:


> MoviePoster communicates with Kodi using the http and json interfaces. These should be the same regardless of the device used. But it's possible that they are configured on different ports, or that the Android TV OS or some other application is causing a conflict. I plan to order a shield to investigate further as soon as funds allow.



I appreciate your willingness to help with this. But I would hold off ordering a Shield TV at the moment. 


I reported earlier that the MiBox worked and the Shield did not.... well now the MiBox is doing the same thing as the Shield TV... it is very odd that it worked, now it doesn't.


I have been tinkering with so many settings within MoviePoster, my Android boxes and my router. Not sure if I broke something. I plan to roll things back to the way they were when the MiBox worked.
Also, just for the heck of it, I ran Kodi (18) from the same PC as the Movie Poster app... it did the same thing as the MiBox and the Shield TV... shows the title, start/stop and everything, minus the poster.
This is leading me to believe it has something to do with network settings not allowing the information to be seen. Not sure...


Quick question... is there a way to reset everything within MoviePoster back to default? I tried deleting the folder and re-downloading, but it remembers all the settings.


----------



## Mr. DLC

I have tried getting the latest dev build to work with my Kaleidescape Strato S unit without success. After confirming the unit is communicating with the movie poster app, I'm still not getting a "now showing" poster to display after selecting a movie to play. Has anyone else had success getting this to work?? I've donated to the cause and offered up any assistance, but not getting anywhere with a solution and it's been over a month...would like to find a fix asap. Please help if you have any ideas...


----------



## meyer64

Johnny14o said:


> I appreciate your willingness to help with this. But I would hold off ordering a Shield TV at the moment.
> 
> 
> I reported earlier that the MiBox worked and the Shield did not.... well now the MiBox is doing the same thing as the Shield TV... it is very odd that it worked, now it doesn't.
> 
> 
> I have been tinkering with so many settings within MoviePoster, my Android boxes and my router. Not sure if I broke something. I plan to roll things back to the way they were when the MiBox worked.
> Also, just for the heck of it, I ran Kodi (18) from the same PC as the Movie Poster app... it did the same thing as the MiBox and the Shield TV... shows the title, start/stop and everything, minus the poster.
> This is leading me to believe it has something to do with network settings not allowing the information to be seen. Not sure...
> 
> 
> Quick question... is there a way to reset everything within MoviePoster back to default? I tried deleting the folder and re-downloading, but it remembers all the settings.


The settings are stored in the Appdata folder. You can reset everything by deleting the entire folder, or just the settings file for the specific plugin if you like. 
C:\Users\YOUR_USERNAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\

Plugin settings are stored in C:\Users\YOUR_USERNAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System\Plugin Settings


----------



## meyer64

Spyderturbo007 said:


> That would be awesome if you could. It's just a lot of constant traffic.


I haven't tested this yet, but it should work. Added a setting to adjust the polling frequency. the value is in milliseconds, default is 1000ms (1 sec)
This plugin is compatible with the 2.3.0.3 Dev build. Extract the folder to the MoviePoster/Plugins directory. You can remove the existing EmbyMediaInterface folder if you like. 

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/EmbyMediaInterface_1.0.0.6.zip


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hey meyer64, any plans to release a new beta anytime soon?


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hey meyer64, any plans to release a new beta anytime soon?


I have a couple features I've been working on that aren't quite working, like Chromecast integration. I wanted to finish up the current works in progress, but I know it has been a while.. Is there a particular fix or feature you're looking for?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

meyer64 said:


> I have a couple features I've been working on that aren't quite working, like Chromecast integration. I wanted to finish up the current works in progress, but I know it has been a while.. Is there a particular fix or feature you're looking for?


Just good functionality with KODI 18, which is set to drop later this month.


----------



## enovison

meyer64 said:


> MidnightWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meyer64, any plans to release a new beta anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple features I've been working on that aren't quite working, like Chromecast integration. I wanted to finish up the current works in progress, but I know it has been a while.. Is there a particular fix or feature you're looking for?
Click to expand...

Hey Meyer! The app is amazing. Would love the screens to dim while using webview (currently using chromebits- and they won’t dim). 

Also, I think a few people have noted that (on kodi 18 at least) if a movie poster is not cached and you play the movie on web view the screen shows the metadata but it just shows a blank/black screen where the poster should be. In this case, if I stop the movie and then restart it again then the poster will show as normal. Would be so much better if the posters would just pop up without having to restart. Any advice would be great! Otherwise it’s added such a wow factor to my theater- thanks!!


----------



## shazza6887

Just tried it with the latest Nvidia Shield update (7.2) no good


----------



## meyer64

shazza6887 said:


> Just tried it with the latest Nvidia Shield update (7.2) no good


Just to let you all know. I do have an nVidia Shield on order. So, I'll be able to do some testing with Kodi that specific device soon. Thanks to all donations that make it possible for me to do this.


----------



## meyer64

For anyone who wants to test this out. Here is a new build including updated plugins for Kaleidescape and Emby. There are other fixes present and potentially new bugs. This was packaged to solve an issue with the Kaleidescape plugin for a user. It is largely untested and undocumented. Features that I know had issues or are incomplete, like integrated chromecast support, have been disabled for the time being. As always, feedback is welcome. 

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.4_Dev_(12-9-2018).7z


----------



## Jachin99

Edit. I might have fixed my issue. Great Application!!


----------



## Johnny14o

meyer64 said:


> For anyone who wants to test this out. Here is a new build including updated plugins for Kaleidescape and Emby. There are other fixes present and potentially new bugs. This was packaged to solve an issue with the Kaleidescape plugin for a user. It is largely untested and undocumented. Features that I know had issues or are incomplete, like integrated chromecast support, have been disabled for the time being. As always, feedback is welcome.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.4_Dev_(12-9-2018).7z



Meyer,


You may already know this, but it appears that this version completely breaks Kodi on Android. 



The v2.3.0.3 at least would at least show the playing movie with Start/Stop times, movie title, etc but have a blank poster screen. This 2.3.0.4 version does not even recognize that a movie is playing, it just continues cycling through the Coming Soon posters. Confirmed this with a previous development build as well as the last *.msi installation version.


I know you said that you have a Shield TV on the way. I look forward to a new update with Android and Kodii 18.


Thanks!


----------



## GRIMMACE

*rotten tomatoes ratings*

Is it possible to add this feature back? They can be scraped from the omdb api now. www.omdbapi.com


----------



## mnewfield

First, I love this app and have added a vertically mounted 47 inch tv outside my theater. My environment is currently supported with google home and we control our lighting in the theater through it. I want to automate turning on the TV when the theater lights go on and was thinking of adding a chromecast to the tv (Ok google, turn on the movie theater poster). The problem is that IFTTT does not allow for you to have a single command to turn on leviton lights/switches and turn on a chromecast. Anyone have any suggestions? I am trying not to pull the TV apart to install the motion sensor Myers sells if at all possible 


(Follow-up) - Never-mind, I figured out a way to automate this with google-home. Will post details after some more testing tomorrow evening.


----------



## Johnny14o

mnewfield said:


> First, I love this app and have added a vertically mounted 47 inch tv outside my theater. My environment is currently supported with google home and we control our lighting in the theater through it. I want to automate turning on the TV when the theater lights go on and was thinking of adding a chromecast to the tv (Ok google, turn on the movie theater poster). The problem is that IFTTT does not allow for you to have a single command to turn on leviton lights/switches and turn on a chromecast. Anyone have any suggestions? I am trying not to pull the TV apart to install the motion sensor Myers sells if at all possible
> 
> 
> (Follow-up) - Never-mind, I figured out a way to automate this with google-home. Will post details after some more testing tomorrow evening.



mnewfield,


What is you current hardware and software configuration? I have been wrestling with this for a while now with little to no success. Just curious how you have yours setup to make it work.


Thanks!


----------



## Shawn Colton

Just moved my media over to a Nvidia Shield TV. Solid media player with plenty of great features! Would love to test any MoviePoster betas for it. Thank you, meyer for working on it. I'll be happy to donate again to support the Shield TV.


-Colton


----------



## DougUSMC

Shawn Colton said:


> Just moved my media over to a Nvidia Shield TV. Solid media player with plenty of great features! Would love to test any MoviePoster betas for it. Thank you, meyer for working on it. I'll be happy to donate again to support the Shield TV.


+1


----------



## shazza6887

As soon as meyer works out the kinks for the Shield i will also be donating and registering, i dont see myself using anything other than the Shield for a long time!


----------



## Shawn Colton

I've always been a dedicated Home Theater PC enthusiast. I've tested dozens of streaming media players that could give my HTPC a run for its money. None have come close to delivering the performance of a HTPC ... until the Nvidia Shield TV. The gigabit network, the stability of the Android OS and the apps and features it offers are plentiful. The only drawback is not being able to copy files over network to USB drives connected to the Shield TV. I had a 4-bay HDD (Icy Dock) that has two 8TB drives and one 10TB drive full of movies. Plugged it into the Shield TV and all were recognized instantly. Ran KODI and library was up and running within an hour. However, to move a new movie from my PC to the Shield TV via network was a no-go. Apparently, after much research, the Android OS, for whatever reason, restricts writing files over to USB drives connected to it. There are some workarounds (FTP, USB Server, etc) if you want to go through the hassle, but to just drag and drop wasn't allowed thru SMB protocol. A minor setback since I moved my 4-bay USB hub to my PC and just configured Shield TV to mount the device via network. This is where the gigabit network really shines with the Shield TV. No lag. Smooth as butter playback. I would recommend the Nvidia Shield TV to any Home Theater hobbyist. I really believe the Great Dane Movie Poster app would be a huge asset to it.


-Colton


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

*EDIT:* Never mind, I found a link to the Definitive Guide and it had answers to all the questions I had.

GREAT work on the app! Lots of improvements from the last time I looked at it.


----------



## Dane Weintraub

For some reason my last post with text got scrambled and was not able to edit or remove.


Like others have said about and a blank poster, on my test with Kodi 18.0-RC4 on Windows 10, and the MoviePoster 2.3.0.3 that it displays information about the file name and not the title of the movie and a blank poster. I think Kodi changed positions in the data or just the column changed.


I see this on two examples places, through the web remote and the other is on the MoviePoster.
See attached.


Not sure if this change and Kodi 18 is permanent or just during beta, but someone needs to notify testing on Kodi. I will try that do not have a user account.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

meyer64 said:


> I have a couple features I've been working on that aren't quite working, like Chromecast integration. I wanted to finish up the current works in progress, but I know it has been a while.. Is there a particular fix or feature you're looking for?


I noticed _quite_ a few posts ago that you were working on a way to dim the webview displays when playing a movie in Kodi, I would _definitely_ like to see this implemented. Being able to dim my displays was the main reason I decided to ditch my homemade Pi displays, I do absolutely love all the improvements you've made to the app since I first seen it, but being able to dim the webview display is high on my list for functions I'd like to see.

I _did_ just see the link for the 2.3.0.4 dev build, but haven't had a chance to test it, so if it's in there thanks in advance.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Meyer, I'm using the Chromebit on two of my 50" tvs dedicated for MoviePoster. I've always noticed that the transition effects don't work (I have them all checked). The posters just merge from one to another without any effects. Is this a known bug?


-Colton


----------



## hnupe

Hello,

rookie here....would someone mind listing out what/suggested equipment to buy to get this great app to work? Outside of the 4k TV.

Thanks


----------



## MidnightWatcher

hnupe said:


> Hello,
> 
> rookie here....would someone mind listing out what/suggested equipment to buy to get this great app to work? Outside of the 4k TV.
> 
> Thanks


1. Any size HDTV
2. Wall mount that allows portrait orientation
3. A Windows 10 mini PC (eg. Z83 with 64GB storage)

I recommend a Z83 with 4GB of RAM and 64GB storage since everything should run slightly better than the 2GB version and you won't run into issues installing Windows 10 updates like you would with the 32GB version. (You could get away with 2GB if RAM to save a few bucks, but the 64GB of storage is highly recommended). If you're going to be downloading lots of high res posters or trailers, you may want to get a USB 3.0 thumb drive and install the MoviePosterApp to the thumb drive.

Once you have the app set up and running, mount the TV and tuck the mini PC behind it. It'll look best if you have a way to power the TV and mini PC that won't show the cables. I had a recessed power outlet installed behind the TV. It's tight but it all works great.


----------



## shazza6887

Hey Meyer, any update on the Nvidia Shield?


----------



## Shawn Colton

Just checking in to see if there are any new updates. Keep up the great work, Meyer!


----------



## Good2BCh13f

So, building on my last quasi-success with an Rpi, I have moved to a 4K mini-PC that works great for the MPA 

Turns out though that keeping the TV on 24/7 would cost around $10 bucks a month.

So, I turned an Rpi nano W into an automated CEC controller to turn the TV on and set the input at a specific time, and to turn it off again several hours later.

Google Drive Shared how-to PDF


----------



## PrincessClevage

meyer64 said:


> For anyone who wants to test this out. Here is a new build including updated plugins for Kaleidescape and Emby. There are other fixes present and potentially new bugs. This was packaged to solve an issue with the Kaleidescape plugin for a user. It is largely untested and undocumented. Features that I know had issues or are incomplete, like integrated chromecast support, have been disabled for the time being. As always, feedback is welcome.




Perhaps I have missed it but is there an updated link to DL the version with Emby integration please? The previous beta version link seems dead


----------



## PrincessClevage

Never mind I should of checked the 1st post in this large thread first:-/


----------



## Doyanole

Hey

installed the movieposterapp 3 days ago, registered it and everything . yesterday everything was working fine , and not it's not populating the Playlist. The plugins that are on are Manualnowplaying and XBMC Kodi.

Any idea what this could be ?


----------



## Doyanole

Now the Video Playlist ist full , but it's not circling around . I need to hit Next every time i wanna see a new Poster. Even though the Pause Poster is unchecked.

Same is , how can i display a Custom Poster by clicking on it ? is that possible ? I have for example 2 posters in my User Posters. But when i click on them , nothing happens.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Can MoviePoster do this effect when scrolling thru posters ... ?


https://www.facebook.com/MooreWarren/videos/2227122650651875/


----------



## Doyanole

Ok , could be that i found a bug. Not sure.

If i tick Kodi as plugin , and Kodi is not running , then no posters are displayed unless i hit next everytime.

Could this be ?


----------



## Waffles

Can somebody please give me an example of what to put in the address bar for the web remote on a portable device. I have tried "Everything:8082/remote.html" with no luck at all on my wifi network


----------



## Good2BCh13f

Waffles said:


> Can somebody please give me an example of what to put in the address bar for the web remote on a portable device. I have tried "Everything:8082/remote.html" with no luck at all on my wifi network


It should be: :8082/remote.html

Example: 192.168.1.2:8082/remote.html

On the machine hosting the app, make sure you have the right IP address. If you do, it might be a firewall issue.

Try this: go on the machine you have hosting the app. Go to a browser and type: localhost:8082/remote.html

Then you will at least know it works 

As a test (not permanently!) I would turn your firewall off and attempt to get to the remote remotely. Turn it right back on regardless of if it worked or not, but you can at least figure out if it is an app problem or a network/firewall problem with these steps.


----------



## Waffles

Good2BCh13f said:


> It should be: :8082/remote.html
> 
> Example: 192.168.1.2:8082/remote.html
> 
> On the machine hosting the app, make sure you have the right IP address. If you do, it might be a firewall issue.
> 
> Try this: go on the machine you have hosting the app. Go to a browser and type: localhost:8082/remote.html
> 
> Then you will at least know it works
> 
> As a test (not permanently!) I would turn your firewall off and attempt to get to the remote remotely. Turn it right back on regardless of if it worked or not, but you can at least figure out if it is an app problem or a network/firewall problem with these steps.


Got it. It was a firewall issue. Thank you for the help. One more question, I'm running two 43" 4k TV's in portrait mode and can't quite get full screen. About a 1" black bar top and bottom on each TV. I get full screen in Windows but it crops when I open this app. Messing with scaling on both PC and TV doesn't seem to do anything. The "Start Maximized" and "Render Internally at 4k" are both enabled. Any thoughts? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Good2BCh13f

Waffles said:


> Got it. It was a firewall issue. Thank you for the help. One more question, I'm running two 43" 4k TV's in portrait mode and can't quite get full screen. About a 1" black bar top and bottom on each TV. I get full screen in Windows but it crops when I open this app. Messing with scaling on both PC and TV doesn't seem to do anything. The "Start Maximized" and "Render Internally at 4k" are both enabled. Any thoughts? Thanks again for the help.


If I had to guess, I bet it has to do with the difference between 4k and UHD. 4k has more pixels then UHD, so if you are using a computer monitor with true 4k, then UHD-rendered graphics will be slightly smaller. You said you are using TVs tho, so this explanation doesn't make as much sense, but my best guess  Quick read on the differences if interested:
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/174221-no-tv-makers-4k-and-uhd-are-not-the-same-thing


----------



## Waffles

Also, updated to 2.3.0.3 and replaced all the files in the folder. All my logos i.e dts-HD, HD 1080 and 2.35:1 are stuck on default. I set them to something different and it will not change. In 2.3.0.2 I was able to download custom atmos, 4K UHD logos and use them without a problem. Is there a way to get back to default. I tried deleting the .config file and replacing it with a fresh one but that doesn't seem to work. Again, thank you for the help. Much appreciated. Also get a 401 error when trying to download 2.3.0.2 on the website.


----------



## Good2BCh13f

Waffles said:


> Also, updated to 2.3.0.3 and replaced all the files in the folder. All my logos i.e dts-HD, HD 1080 and 2.35:1 are stuck on default. I set them to something different and it will not change. In 2.3.0.2 I was able to download custom atmos, 4K UHD logos and use them without a problem. Is there a way to get back to default. I tried deleting the .config file and replacing it with a fresh one but that doesn't seem to work. Again, thank you for the help. Much appreciated. Also get a 401 error when trying to download 2.3.0.2 on the website.


Looks like you can still get the 2.3.0.2 version here:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-t...-poster-display-software-83.html#post55541958


----------



## Waffles

Good2BCh13f said:


> Waffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, updated to 2.3.0.3 and replaced all the files in the folder. All my logos i.e dts-HD, HD 1080 and 2.35:1 are stuck on default. I set them to something different and it will not change. In 2.3.0.2 I was able to download custom atmos, 4K UHD logos and use them without a problem. Is there a way to get back to default. I tried deleting the .config file and replacing it with a fresh one but that doesn't seem to work. Again, thank you for the help. Much appreciated. Also get a 401 error when trying to download 2.3.0.2 on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can still get the 2.3.0.2 version here:
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-t...-poster-display-software-83.html#post55541958
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Waffles

Is there an option to add posters and trailers from your local storage? I would love to make my own posters from jpegs and mp4's I have downloaded on my PC. If no, is this a potential update in the future?


----------



## Johnny14o

Question out there for the general population of users of this software.... are you able to get it to work?


I have gotten nowhere with successfully getting this to work. The Movie Poster App sees a movie start to play, stops the rotation of random movie poster and puts up the correct name, start/stop time, basically everything EXCEPT the poster of the currently playing movie. There is just a blank, black screen.


If anyone has actually gotten this to work, could you PLEASE help me out and troubleshoot this issue?


Software and Hardware: 

Latest Kodi 18 on nVidia Shield TV (hardwired)
Windows 10 PC Vorke V1



Is it firewall? Share settings? Anything? I have run out of all scenarios. 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shawn Colton

If you stop the movie and start it again ... does that fix the black screen problem? It does for me.


----------



## shazza6887

It does not work with the Shield at the moment. Meyer was going to do some testing and get back to us...


----------



## Johnny14o

Shawn Colton said:


> If you stop the movie and start it again ... does that fix the black screen problem? It does for me.



No... unfortunately it does not. 



What kind of setup are you running? Hardware, etc?


Thanks!


----------



## Shawn Colton

Two 50" LCDs (vertical) with Chromebit attached running in Kiosk mode. One PC running MoviePoster.


----------



## lbosley

Has development on this app stopped? Many of us have paid for the software only to find that it breaks as soon as Leia is installed. Leia is in beta, yes, but it's probably the version that most Kodi users are on. I love this software, but it would be great to have an idea if/when the Leia supported version will be available. Please and thank you.


----------



## DougUSMC

lbosley said:


> Has development on this app stopped? Many of us have paid for the software only to find that it breaks as soon as Leia is installed. Leia is in beta, yes, but it's probably the version that most Kodi users are on. I love this software, but it would be great to have an idea if/when the Leia supported version will be available. Please and thank you.


Let me correct that for you:

Many of us contributed to the developer who's spent 5 years making this awesome app that so many of us have enjoyed

Better!

To answer your (somewhat snarky) question: This isn't a product, it's a labor of love. The developer makes regular updates, and I'm sure that he's working on something for Leia, but you have to give him time. I know this may come as a shock, but I'm betting other versions AND other media servers are supported too.

Point of internet order: Ending with "Please and thank you" in no way covers the nasty "I paid for this, fix it for something that's currently in beta!!!"


----------



## lbosley

DougUSMC - Thank you for answering for the developer (and for correcting my forum etiquette). 

My question was not intended to be "snarky", but a serious question about if/when we might expect an update. We'd probably all agree that "paid for" software does imply a level of support, and meyer64 has obviously provided this support for a good while. The Leia questions were first asked in this thread more than 6 months ago. But the developer has been absent from the forum since December. Others have also asked for an update and received no answers. Again, I will mention that I love this software. I would even be willing to contribute to an update charge. For now it would be appreciated to get some response (not necessarily a commitment) from meyer64.


----------



## bluer101

Bottom of his website states this:

“The MoviePoster software is dependant on third party software, websites and services for some of its features. These features may fail temporarily or permenantly if the dependant service is unavailable or becomes incompatible for any technical or legal reason. This software comes with no warranty or guarantee of any kind and may contain bugs, crash or cause data corruption. (Although I've done my best to make sure that doesn't happen.) Posters downloaded by MoviePoster may be copyrighted and are property of thier respective copyright holders. Posters and metadata are provided by This product uses the TMDb API but is not endorsed or certified by TMDb.”

Have you tried contacting him at this email, [email protected]


----------



## hnupe

Would love to pay someone to build everything for me!!!!


----------



## md0u8142

Hi all! Been lurking on this thread for awhile looking at the app and have tried it out in the past but never got round to fully implementing it. Until now. 

Just getting to grips with it and playing around with my setup. I am running it off my windows 10 server PC which has a second monitor out which I use for the movieposter app in full screen. I am using an older 30" dell monitor in portrait mode and its working really well! As I keep my server on all the time, my second monitor is also on with it. I have set my PC to run a screensaver for a short time and then put the monitors in standby after about 20 minutes. As my movieposter is the second monitor it also goes into standby. 

What I would like to do is to set a motion/PIR sensor to 'wake' the PC just like a mouse movement or key press would do normally. Is this possible with a store bought item? I would have thought it would be pretty simple to have a PIR sensor setup so that it simulates a key press to 'wake' the PC so that the monitors turn on? So far my setup works brilliantly and as I use a PC monitor for the posters it goes into standby so saving a little energy and so therefore my monitors aren't always left on. IT would be pretty cool if everytime I walk into my dedicated room a motion sensor would activate and wake my PC screens and have the movieposter app on show by the time /i get to see it.

I see that the developer has a motion sensor thing for sale but I think it is mainly to turn on normal TV's etc, but it it setup via USB on a PC. Could this unit be used in the above way as a simple windows pc wake up system for the screen? I don't need it to wake the pc from hibenate or sleep but that could be welcome too if anyone has any ideas?

Setting up a motion sensor to wake/simulate mouse movements or key presses should surely be a thing right? I just can't seem to find a ready made item out there! 

Anyone got any ideas please?

Also, a big thankyou for developing this app, it is absolutely brilliant and is the icing on the cake for me in my room. Once I have it properly runing I am going to fully register /donate to this great app.

Cheers in advance for all your help 

Ash


----------



## spawn calibur

Thanks for this software! Have a few questions. Im using Leia and the name shows up but if I play a movie the poster doesnt show. How do I scan and download all the metadata/posters onto my hdd. Space isnt a issue. Using latest beta version.


----------



## enovison

Have MoviePoster app up and running in my theater- I can try to help the new guys as best I can. I actually did two smaller ones (27”) inside of my theater on the left and right walls. Posters auto dim when movie starts so light is not an issue and it’s a real wow factor when the movie we are watching pops up- also the progress bar with how much time remains is a great feature. Had custom frames made for each of the TVs to give a more finished look. The app is running off of windows 10 on a dedicated PC. Kodi 17.6 running off of a NVIDIA shield pro. Attached some photos.


----------



## prs

Is there a way to send a command to the software to manually dim the displays? I would also need a command to reset them back to normal.

Could Event Ghost do this? I also saw something in the manual about HTTP commands that is left blank. Is this something that could be used?

I want to manually dim the displays when I turn on the theater and reset them when I turn the theater off. I have the theater connected to my home automation system so theater status is already set up. Just need a way to dim the displays when I need to.

Edit: If I use Manual Now Playing mode, I can dim the screen. I just need to know the exact Http request for the specific poster.

Edit #2 : What I'd really like to do is have the ability to run the routine poster program with a dimmed screen. If I could use an http command to dim the screens and another to return brightness to normal, that would be ideal.


----------



## vemulasri

enovison said:


> Have MoviePoster app up and running in my theater- I can try to help the new guys as best I can. I actually did two smaller ones (27”) inside of my theater on the left and right walls. Posters auto dim when movie starts so light is not an issue and it’s a real wow factor when the movie we are watching pops up- also the progress bar with how much time remains is a great feature. Had custom frames made for each of the TVs to give a more finished look. The app is running off of windows 10 on a dedicated PC. Kodi 17.6 running off of a NVIDIA shield pro. Attached some photos.




How did you build the frame. I have been using without frame for a long time and want to build the frame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightWatcher

MidnightWatcher said:


> Just good functionality with KODI 18, which is set to drop later this month.





meyer64 said:


> I have a couple features I've been working on that aren't quite working, like Chromecast integration. I wanted to finish up the current works in progress, but I know it has been a while.. Is there a particular fix or feature you're looking for?


Hi @meyer64, any progress on updating the compatibility with KODI 18, or any dev builds you'd like us to test out? I have the Vero 4K which will be receiving the KODI 18 update soon and would really love to keep the "Now Playing" feature enabled if possible.


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hi @meyer64, any progress on updating the compatibility with KODI 18, or any dev builds you'd like us to test out? I have the Vero 4K which will be receiving the KODI 18 update soon and would really love to keep the "Now Playing" feature enabled if possible.


I'm working on it today using my nVidia Shield as a test player since I know several folks were having trouble specifically with that device. Its going well so far. There are still some tweaks needed and its not utilizing the cache yes, but I do have my dev build pulling artwork from Kodi. I've been very busy with work lately and its not looking like that will change soon, so I'll likely publish what I have by the end of the weekend to give you all a chance to test and provide feedback.


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

meyer64 said:


> I'm working on it today using my nVidia Shield as a test player since I know several folks were having trouble specifically with that device. Its going well so far. There are still some tweaks needed and its not utilizing the cache yes, but I do have my dev build pulling artwork from Kodi. I've been very busy with work lately and its not looking like that will change soon, so I'll likely publish what I have by the end of the weekend to give you all a chance to test and provide feedback.


Thanks for the update meyer! Glad to know you're doing alright and that development continues. Take your time, love the software!


----------



## Shawn Colton

Can't wait to test the Shield TV version! Thank you!


----------



## sraptor

*leia*

That will work que the problem with leia showing black screen?


----------



## glabrecque

Anyone know why after I registered the software I still have the Not Registered on my screen over the posters?


----------



## DougUSMC

glabrecque said:


> Anyone know why after I registered the software I still have the Not Registered on my screen over the posters?


Did you get the serial #, enter it into the software, then restart the machine?


----------



## glabrecque

DougUSMC said:


> Did you get the serial #, enter it into the software, then restart the machine?


yes I did enter the serial and after several restarts on on the webview pc it updated and is working. The only issue I can't seem to get to work is the manual now playing feature. It will rotate through coming soon posters all day but when I try to select a poster and hit manual now playing it never works?


----------



## dvohasek

*Deviceidtowatch*

Hey guys,

Has anyone figured out a way to only watch say an IP address rather than a "deviceIDToWatch"? A friend also uses a shield like i do and my movie posters won't display correctly. I'd hate to cut him off so i could have my posters haha. Any help would be great.

I love this product!!


----------



## Shawn Colton

The Shield version of MoviePoster is available???


----------



## mladams922

This software is very cool! I have it installed and running. I'm only running into one issue. I can't seem to get new posters. It downloaded a few from newer movies but when I go to add new posters I do a search and nothing comes back. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## mladams922

mladams922 said:


> This software is very cool! I have it installed and running. I'm only running into one issue. I can't seem to get new posters. It downloaded a few from newer movies but when I go to add new posters I do a search and nothing comes back. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


I managed to fix it. I just had to reboot and for some reason that resolved it.


----------



## vemulasri

Shawn Colton said:


> The Shield version of MoviePoster is available???




What do you mean shield version? I have kodi 18 and it works with my shield TVs. I have movieposter installed on windows PC.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Popping back in after some time to check how things are going. I've been putting some more work/thought into my project and it's nearing actual progress. I am running 2.3.0.3 as I believe that is the most current?

Here is the model of the display as it will be soon built and hung. I'm curious if some of those who've had their unit up for a bit have some ideas on a couple issues I'm working out.

First, I'm using an Arduino nano to run the marquee lights. Does anyone know if it's possible to use the nano, on start-up, to send an IR signal to a display to turn on? And subsequently to send an IR signal to the TV to turn off when powered off?

Has the web-remote received any update? The 2 functions I'm really looking for is to be able to push any local or cached poster from the web remote manager to the display and also have an always visible "pause" button along the top. This way I can start/stop the posters at any time.

Last, any other ideas/options for powering on your displays in a more remote manner than using physical remotes pointed at them or the button on the units?


----------



## dalum

I just started trying to get this working. I'm a little stuck with the multimonitor settings for using this. I'm using Kodi on windows7 on a NUC that has 2 display outputs. I'm using hdmi as the primary display for movie/desktop to my TV and the miniDP output running to a 27" monitor trying to get this going. For the life of me I can't get the poster to stay on the second monitor! I can't find what settings I should have in windows + the app. The poster seems to start up at 0,0 on the main display but I want it on the secondary display (obviously). I can drag the app over to the 2nd display, maximize it and it works great but after a restart its snapped back to 0,0 upper left corner of the primary display. I've tried both the stable and dev versions with no difference.



I only have 1 DisplayID. Under "Show on monitor" i can select \\.\DISPLAY1 or \\.\DISPLAY2 but it never moves changing those settings. I'm very knowledgeable in this stuff and this has me feeling very stupid.


----------



## Johnny14o

vemulasri said:


> What do you mean shield version? I have kodi 18 and it works with my shield TVs. I have movieposter installed on windows PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In all seriousness.... How do you have yours working?


Several of us (including the developer) are having issues with getting Kodi 18 to work properly with the Shield TV (I would gather it is with all Android TV platforms). There is the "Now Playing Black Screen" issues. 



I too have a Shield TV and Movie Poster app running on a PC. I have poured over the issue and have come up with no solution to solve this problem.


Could you please provide some insight into your setup (ex hardware, maybe even some screenshots of your settings) so the rest of us may be able to get ours working too?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## vemulasri

Johnny14o said:


> In all seriousness.... How do you have yours working?
> 
> 
> Several of us (including the developer) are having issues with getting Kodi 18 to work properly with the Shield TV (I would gather it is with all Android TV platforms). There is the "Now Playing Black Screen" issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I too have a Shield TV and Movie Poster app running on a PC. I have poured over the issue and have come up with no solution to solve this problem.
> 
> 
> Could you please provide some insight into your setup (ex hardware, maybe even some screenshots of your settings) so the rest of us may be able to get ours working too?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sure i am out of town right now and will definitely post next week after i go back. I have not changed anything in the last year or so. I turned on last week and it was working. It could be because, I have not played any new movies recently and the movie i was playing last weekend was a repeat and it might have already had that in the cache. This had happened to me in the past and I just tried creating the folder in the cache and restart and it worked. Not sure exactly why but it was working last week. I will check next week and update if that is still the case. I will try a new movie that i never played and see the behaviour.


----------



## Johnny14o

vemulasri said:


> Sure i am out of town right now and will definitely post next week after i go back. I have not changed anything in the last year or so. I turned on last week and it was working. It could be because, I have not played any new movies recently and the movie i was playing last weekend was a repeat and it might have already had that in the cache. This had happened to me in the past and I just tried creating the folder in the cache and restart and it worked. Not sure exactly why but it was working last week. I will check next week and update if that is still the case. I will try a new movie that i never played and see the behaviour.


Fantastic! Thanks for helping out with this.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## meyer64

Hello everyone. It seems that I have neglected to keep to keep up on this thread. I'm glad you've all been having fun without me 
I am finishing up a new dev build which addresses a few issues, mainly the "kodi black screen now playing issue"
I am currently traveling for work but hope to get it posted in the next couple days.


----------



## meyer64

Batiatus Rules said:


> Popping back in after some time to check how things are going. I've been putting some more work/thought into my project and it's nearing actual progress. I am running 2.3.0.3 as I believe that is the most current?
> 
> Here is the model of the display as it will be soon built and hung. I'm curious if some of those who've had their unit up for a bit have some ideas on a couple issues I'm working out.
> 
> First, I'm using an Arduino nano to run the marquee lights. Does anyone know if it's possible to use the nano, on start-up, to send an IR signal to a display to turn on? And subsequently to send an IR signal to the TV to turn off when powered off?
> 
> Has the web-remote received any update? The 2 functions I'm really looking for is to be able to push any local or cached poster from the web remote manager to the display and also have an always visible "pause" button along the top. This way I can start/stop the posters at any time.
> 
> Last, any other ideas/options for powering on your displays in a more remote manner than using physical remotes pointed at them or the button on the units?


I actually build a device that can power on/off your display based on motion. You can check it out here. http://movieposterapp.com/products.html I'm very low on components at the moment , but feel free to shoot me a message if you are interested. Personally, I think its great. I haven't manually powered my screen on or off in a very long time. Its on when I'm in the area and off when I'm not. I'm sure you can do it with a nano if your handy with those sort of things. 

When in the cache page, there are two ways that you can send a poster to the display. simply clicking the poster in the list will sent it to the primary displaygroup. or you can use the options menu to send it to a specific displaygroup in you have more than one. 
I can add a pause toggle button to any page in the webremote without too much trouble. For consistency I'll probably add it to the 'actions' menu thats in the top right. you'd be able to slide out the menu and pause without needing to go back to the remote page.


----------



## meyer64

dvohasek said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to only watch say an IP address rather than a "deviceIDToWatch"? A friend also uses a shield like i do and my movie posters won't display correctly. I'd hate to cut him off so i could have my posters haha. Any help would be great.
> 
> I love this product!!


You should be able to change the name of the device in the plex settings so you can modify the name of yours to be unique. The method varies a bit depending on your device, and I dont have my Shield handy at the moment, but it should be in the settings somewhere.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

meyer64 said:


> I actually build a device that can power on/off your display based on motion. You can check it out here. http://movieposterapp.com/products.html I'm very low on components at the moment , but feel free to shoot me a message if you are interested. Personally, I think its great. I haven't manually powered my screen on or off in a very long time. Its on when I'm in the area and off when I'm not. I'm sure you can do it with a nano if your handy with those sort of things.
> 
> When in the cache page, there are two ways that you can send a poster to the display. simply clicking the poster in the list will sent it to the primary displaygroup. or you can use the options menu to send it to a specific displaygroup in you have more than one.
> I can add a pause toggle button to any page in the webremote without too much trouble. For consistency I'll probably add it to the 'actions' menu thats in the top right. you'd be able to slide out the menu and pause without needing to go back to the remote page.


Thanks for the response. I haven't been able to get the poster push to work in the browser but I'll tinker with it some more. For the pause button I think maybe some basic controls on the top bar of any screen would be perfect. A play/pause button, next and previous poster buttons. Just so anyplace you are in the web browser you can quickly hit those few keys.

*** After testing a bit more I guess I should clarify that I can't seem to push a poster to the display from the user posters lists. I manage and curate everything manually so I have the posters I want and not what ever happens to be downloaded on that particular day.

I'd also note that the buttons to pause/play the posters being a slide toggle can be tricky to use, especially when on a touch interface. A simpler double-click/tap button would work much easier.

Also discovered that the TV I'd intended to use asn't going to fit as planned as I'd miss-measured the available space. And then the TV decided to not even turn on when I tried to further test things. Ugh!


----------



## Spyderturbo007

I have a few questions about trailers. I found the FAQ on the developer's website that indicated I can drop a trailer in the appropriate folder named whatever-trailer and it will play. I see that some trailers that I copied have been renamed by the software, which is fine with me. However, I don't see any of the .mov trailers being renamed, only some of the .mp4 trailers have been renamed.


Does the software support .mov trailer files?


Also, under settings - > trailer options, can someone explain the "Frequency slider". Is 0 no trailers and 10 all trailers?


Thanks!


----------



## mrfrankmrfrank

meyer64 said:


> Hello everyone. It seems that I have neglected to keep to keep up on this thread. I'm glad you've all been having fun without me
> I am finishing up a new dev build which addresses a few issues, mainly the "kodi black screen now playing issue"
> I am currently traveling for work but hope to get it posted in the next couple days.



Just a heads up, the black screen now playing is also an issue with emby...


----------



## enovison

Just to add to the discussion. I am successfully running movieposter on a pc connected to NVIDIA shield pro using kodi 17.6. When I tried kodi 18 I do get a black screen but 17.6 works great.


----------



## shazza6887

meyer where will you be uploading the latest version to?


----------



## Shawn Colton

enovison said:


> Just to add to the discussion. I am successfully running movieposter on a pc connected to NVIDIA shield pro using kodi 17.6. When I tried kodi 18 I do get a black screen but 17.6 works great.



Does your NOW PLAYING posters work? When I start a movie, it doesn't switch to the playing movie poster with the Shield TV. I"m running Kodi 18.1.


----------



## enovison

Shawn Colton said:


> enovison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add to the discussion. I am successfully running movieposter on a pc connected to NVIDIA shield pro using kodi 17.6. When I tried kodi 18 I do get a black screen but 17.6 works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your NOW PLAYING posters work? When I start a movie, it doesn't switch to the playing movie poster with the Shield TV. I"m running Kodi 18.1.
Click to expand...

Yes, my now playing posters work great, but only if I run kodi 17.6.


----------



## shawy2004

Can confirm as follows 
Running on PC

2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018) & Kodi 18 Not showing now playing poster
2.3.0.3 Dev (2-18-2018) & Kodi 18 Not showing now playing poster

MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 & Kodi 18 Not showing now playing poster
MoviePoster 2.2.0.1 & Kodi 17.6 Showing now playing poster no problem


----------



## MidnightWatcher

meyer64 said:


> I'm working on it today using my nVidia Shield as a test player since I know several folks were having trouble specifically with that device. Its going well so far. There are still some tweaks needed and its not utilizing the cache yes, but I do have my dev build pulling artwork from Kodi. I've been very busy with work lately and its not looking like that will change soon, so I'll likely publish what I have by the end of the weekend to give you all a chance to test and provide feedback.


Hi @meyer64, do you have a link to the new dev build by chance? Looks like OSMC with KODI 18 is set to drop in a few days.


----------



## JohnnyWilkinson

Delete - responded to very old post.


----------



## mani

So what kind of display do you use ? Because most residential TVs can only be mounted in landscape mode .
Can Samsung frame TV be mounted in portrait mode ?
Or how about this digital signage display:
https://www.samsung.com/latin_en/bu...rofessional-display-pec-series/lh46pecplbaza/

Can this be used without any additional PC attached to the TV ?

Thanks


----------



## Johnny14o

mani said:


> So what kind of display do you use ? Because most residential TVs can only be mounted in landscape mode .
> Can Samsung frame TV be mounted in portrait mode ?
> Or how about this digital signage display:
> https://www.samsung.com/latin_en/bu...rofessional-display-pec-series/lh46pecplbaza/
> 
> Can this be used without any additional PC attached to the TV ?
> 
> Thanks


The Movie Poster software has OUTPUT settings on displaying via Landscape/Portrait. So I would think that any TV will work.


That being said, I am using a Samsung DM32E for my display.


----------



## mani

Johnny14o said:


> mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what kind of display do you use ? Because most residential TVs can only be mounted in landscape mode .
> Can Samsung frame TV be mounted in portrait mode ?
> Or how about this digital signage display:
> https://www.samsung.com/latin_en/bu...rofessional-display-pec-series/lh46pecplbaza/
> 
> Can this be used without any additional PC attached to the TV ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The Movie Poster software has OUTPUT settings on displaying via Landscape/Portrait. So I would think that any TV will work.
> 
> 
> That being said, I am using a Samsung DM32E for my display.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply
But traditionally all movie posters are in portrait mode so it destroys the whole theater feel to have them in landscape mode in my opinion . 
And if you display traditional poster on TV mounted in horizontal mode there will be big blank areas on the side ai guess. And then I don’t know if any residential TV that comes with a mount to install it in portrait mode ?
The link I posted for PEC series has built in video processor etc , do we still need to have a small PC attached to that display ? 

Thanks


----------



## mani

Will intel mini PC like this be sufficient ?

W5 Pro Mini PC Intel Atom Z8350 Windows 10 Computer Stick 4GB DDR 64GB eMMC Support 4K HD,Duan Band WiFi,BT 4.2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MB9TC33/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DjuVCbT1W9FPT


----------



## Johnny14o

mani said:


> Thanks for the reply
> But traditionally all movie posters are in portrait mode so it destroys the whole theater feel to have them in landscape mode in my opinion .
> And if you display traditional poster on TV mounted in horizontal mode there will be big blank areas on the side ai guess. And then I don’t know if any residential TV that comes with a mount to install it in portrait mode ?
> The link I posted for PEC series has built in video processor etc , do we still need to have a small PC attached to that display ?
> 
> Thanks


I never said to put the TV in Landscape mode, I would have figured you would be mounting it in Portrait like everyone else.


Almost all TV mounts are able to hold your monitor in a landscape or portrait configuration. Most of the bolt patterns are perfect square, therefore rotating your display 90*° *should be no biggie. If your bolt pattern is NOT a perfect square, most universal mounts (even the ones with a flat plate that mounts to the back of the display) have flexibility in the bolt pattern.
Monoprice is a good option for wall mounts. I went with one of the "Digital Signage" mounts (LINKY) because it mounted closer to the wall than most. Measure the bolt pattern on your display and find a mount that will accommodate it.


As for the video processor vs small PC.... you will need a small PC. I am using a VORKE v1 mini PC, but most of the PC Sticks will work (like the one mani quoted above). Processing power is minimal for the Movie Poster software to work, BUT storage space is probably the most important concern. If you use a PC stick, make sure it will accept something like a microSD card for storage expansion.


----------



## mani

Johnny14o said:


> mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> But traditionally all movie posters are in portrait mode so it destroys the whole theater feel to have them in landscape mode in my opinion .
> And if you display traditional poster on TV mounted in horizontal mode there will be big blank areas on the side ai guess. And then I don’t know if any residential TV that comes with a mount to install it in portrait mode ?
> The link I posted for PEC series has built in video processor etc , do we still need to have a small PC attached to that display ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I never said to put the TV in Landscape mode, I would have figured you would be mounting it in Portrait like everyone else.
> 
> 
> Almost all TV mounts are able to hold your monitor in a landscape or portrait configuration. Most of the bolt patterns are perfect square, therefore rotating your display 90*° *should be no biggie. If your bolt pattern is NOT a perfect square, most universal mounts (even the ones with a flat plate that mounts to the back of the display) have flexibility in the bolt pattern.
> Monoprice is a good option for wall mounts. I went with one of the "Digital Signage" mounts (LINKY) because it mounted closer to the wall than most. Measure the bolt pattern on your display and find a mount that will accommodate it.
> 
> 
> As for the video processor vs small PC.... you will need a small PC. I am using a VORKE v1 mini PC, but most of the PC Sticks will work (like the one mani quoted above). Processing power is minimal for the Movie Poster software to work, BUT storage space is probably the most important concern. If you use a PC stick, make sure it will accept something like a microSD card for storage expansion.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input 
Has anyone used Samsung Frame TV for this ? I like the fact that they can be flush mounted like a painting . I want to be able to use their art library in portrait mode when theater is not in use . I can’t see on their website or user manual that they can be flush mounted in portrait mode or they have any art in the library to be displayed in that mode .

Thanks


----------



## soright34

I wish there was a YouTube video tutorial for this. I am not computer tech Savy but would love to have this set up. Would love to add this to my poster wall.


----------



## vollans

mani said:


> Will intel mini PC like this be sufficient ?


Yes, comfortably. One of those sticks (mine is lower spec than that) works fine.


----------



## mani

vollans said:


> mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will intel mini PC like this be sufficient ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, comfortably. One of those sticks (mine is lower spec than that) works fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Niels Ketelaar

Hmm, I am stuck at displaying the actual poster.

First of all, thanks for the tool! This seems nice. 

I have it running on the machine which is also running KODI, and it's seems to work for 95%.
The tool is connected, and is showing the title of the movie which is "now playing" including the progress bar and and time remaining,

But it will not show met the actual poster. 

(sorry for being in Trail version still... if I get it working a donation will surely come your way)

Anyone has an idea about the problem?

- Firewall disabled
- Both Kodi and MoviePoster are run as Admin
- Rebooted, restarted 
- No warnings.


----------



## Niels Ketelaar

Sorry it seems I am not allowed to edit my post.

EXTRA INFO: If no movie is playing, it does show me random movie posters. It only doesn't work with Now Playing.


----------



## Niels Ketelaar

Oww, I figured it out I think.

It is working perfectly with KODI 17
It stops working in KODI 18

Let me test some thing before coming back here


----------



## tha_kid

I think this is a known issue with Kodi 18. I remember seeing a post saying it's being worked on.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## prs

Just finished building these and thought I'd share.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

prs said:


> Just finished building these and thought I'd share.



Those look very nice. A few inquiries,

How big are the displays?

Are the lights static or can you program them to chase?

What is your set-up for running the displays?


I am unfortunately putting my project on the back burner again as the TV I had procured ended up not working when I went to test it. It was working fine a few months ago when I brought it home but now.... nothing. And it wasn't used at all after the initial test. Can't complain too much as the price was right, just disappointed.


----------



## prs

Batiatus Rules said:


> Those look very nice. A few inquiries,
> 
> How big are the displays?
> 
> Are the lights static or can you program them to chase?
> 
> What is your set-up for running the displays?
> 
> 
> I am unfortunately putting my project on the back burner again as the TV I had procured ended up not working when I went to test it. It was working fine a few months ago when I brought it home but now.... nothing. And it wasn't used at all after the initial test. Can't complain too much as the price was right, just disappointed.



I bought a couple of these LG 49" displays from Sams Club https://www.samsclub.com/sams/lg-49in-4k-hdr-smart-led-uhd-tv-49uk6090pua/prod22522468.ip

I am running the software on a dedicated small sized computer from Shuttle. I have two HDMI cables routed to the displays through the wall to the computer.

Specs:

DH270 Customize System
[Intel Kaby Lake Processor (S):Intel® Core™ i7-7700 Processor 8M Cache, up to 4.20 GHz]
[Memory (S):16GB DDR4 Memory Module SODIMM]
[Storage - Solid State Drive (SSD):240GB 2.5" SSD]
[Operating System:Windows 10 Professional]
[Wireless:802.11 ac/b/g/n with Bluetooth 4.2 M.2]
[Warranty:Included - 3 Year Manufacturer Limited Warranty]

Lights are static no chasing.

If I had it to do over again, I would find a much thinner TVs. These displays needed over three inches of frame around them to make the frames flush with the wall. Frame was built out in 3/4" stock, so overall each weighs around 40 lbs.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Returned to KODI 17.6 to get Movie Poster "Now Playing" to work.


Movies running off Nvidia Shield TV. (192.168.1.15)

Movie Poster running on dedicated PC. (192.168.1.220)


The Movie Poster display shows the "Coming Soon" posters, but I can't seem to get the "Now Playing" to work when starting a movie on Shield TV (KODI).


Movie Poster server is set to 127.0.0.1


I checked KODI advance settings and turned on control over HTTP.


Not sure what I'm missing, but I'll keep researching the forum.


----------



## Killroy

Hey guys,

I have a small problem that I am not sure I can overcome without some major demolition but I am hoping someone can see something I may have missed.

This is the wall where I want to put my MoviePoster display. BTW, this is from the construction phase so the home is already completed and moved in.










As you can see there is a stud right down the middle and another one 16" to the left of center, but none to the right.

Would it be possible to safely and securely mount a 43"-55" TV on the wall with a mount if the one of the studs is off center? Of course I want the TV smack in the middle of the wall.

I was thinking about using this monoprice mount since it allows you to mount it to a single stud but I didn't think two bolts would be enough to secure all that weight.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24267

There is also this one that stretches to the left stud but there would be nothing on the right of center.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24268

Any suggestions or should I just give up on this one since the wife will NOT allow me to tear the wall open just to add another stud?

Thanks


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Bolting a mount to a single stud should hold the weight of most LCD TVs you'd be using for this project. Just secure the mount to the non-stud side with good quality drywall anchors. The vast majority of the weight will be held by the stud itself.











that being said, for best piece of mind you can cut open the drywall between the 2 other studs and mount a cross board without doing too much damage. Couldn't find a video but depending on what the finish to the wall looks like it's really just cutting out a rectangle of drywall beyond each stud, insert the 2X4 and screw in to the vertical studs and put back a drywall patch. Muding and taping the repair is the part I struggle with but then paint and nobody will know.


----------



## Tedd

Do you actually need to center the digital movie poster display? (You don't need to tear out drywall either, but that's an option if you really want to.) 

I look at that section of wall, and think why not a nice 3D texture feature wall, with the hdtv to the right hand side, and maybe some standoff lettering, 
floating off the 3D feature wall, such as the theater's name? I've looked at inexpensive feature wall ideas for a small area as such, and have come up with 
3D MDF wave panels, or simple stencilled movie quotes, or even some fake brick wall. You do have a bit of depth there, to actually build finishes out from 
the drywall.


----------



## Killroy

Batiatus Rules said:


> Bolting a mount to a single stud should hold the weight of most LCD TVs you'd be using for this project. Just secure the mount to the non-stud side with good quality drywall anchors. The vast majority of the weight will be held by the stud itself.
> 
> that being said, for best piece of mind you can cut open the drywall between the 2 other studs and mount a cross board without doing too much damage. Couldn't find a video but depending on what the finish to the wall looks like it's really just cutting out a rectangle of drywall beyond each stud, insert the 2X4 and screw in to the vertical studs and put back a drywall patch. Muding and taping the repair is the part I struggle with but then paint and nobody will know.


Those snaptoggle anchors would work perfect for my set up. I had seen them but neve thought about using them.



Tedd said:


> Do you actually need to center the digital movie poster display? (You don't need to tear out drywall either, but that's an option if you really want to.)
> 
> I look at that section of wall, and think why not a nice 3D texture feature wall, with the hdtv to the right hand side, and maybe some standoff lettering,
> floating off the 3D feature wall, such as the theater's name? I've looked at inexpensive feature wall ideas for a small area as such, and have come up with
> 3D MDF wave panels, or simple stencilled movie quotes, or even some fake brick wall. You do have a bit of depth there, to actually build finishes out from
> the drywall.


The space on that wall is only 50" wide. So even a 43" TV would use up most of that space. I think I measured it for a 50" TV with a nice wooden frame or a 55" one without any frame.


----------



## Tedd

Are you mounting the hdtv horizontally or vertically? This is for movie posters and not for regular tv viewing, correct? A rotated hdtv would be much taller but narrower. 
My 43" LG hdtv has a wide aluminum frame and it is about 2' wide and just over 3' tall with it's ninety degree rotation. 

A small space is exactly what I envision a feature wall for. I want to extend some wow factor outside of a black hole of a home theater. And keep it cheap and cost effective.

If that hdtv is not rotated, then are you doing dedicated poster artwork (like me)?


----------



## Shawn Colton

Update: 



Fixed the problem. Forgot to check "Active" for the KODI plugin in MoviePoster. Working now.


----------



## Killroy

Tedd said:


> Are you mounting the hdtv horizontally or vertically? This is for movie posters and not for regular tv viewing, correct? A rotated hdtv would be much taller but narrower.
> My 43" LG hdtv has a wide aluminum frame and it is about 2' wide and just over 3' tall with it's ninety degree rotation.
> 
> A small space is exactly what I envision a feature wall for. I want to extend some wow factor outside of a black hole of a home theater. And keep it cheap and cost effective.
> 
> If that hdtv is not rotated, then are you doing dedicated poster artwork (like me)?


Vertically of course... I was going to use a 3" wooden frame around the TV. A 50" is about 25" wide when mounted portrait and a 55" is about 30" so adding about 6" of frame to the total width I have about 9" on each side for the 50" and 7" for the 55".

My main concern was the mounting/weight, with the single stud, and since it seems that is no longer an issue I may just go with the bigger set.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Emilio5639

I just found this program and it is exactly what I was looking for. I am using version 2.3.0.4. I tried the different versions, but I seem to have the same issue regardless on both of my questions. My two questions are that:

I want to limit the ratings, and every time I select the ratings I want, I keep getting R rated movies into the movie poster cache, even though I clear it out and try building the database again. 

The other question I have, is that I am having issues with connecting PLEX with this program. 

Thanks for the help.

Emilio


----------



## Tedd

Killroy, you could put up a piece of plywood over the drywall and create a whole wall surface to nail or screw to, and not need to worry about hitting studs. Now that would mean 
you want a finish over the plywood but that could be anything from painted anaglypta wallpaper, to wood forms or even a couple of boxes of end of line wood floor, to tile, to brick, 
to mdf wave wall, or anything else you can come up with. 

One of the simpler detailing ideas I have thought about for my small feature wall is to simply cut some angled lines in a sheet of drywall, and paint it. You do have a lot of area behind 
those hdtv sets, to screw to studs, to create a surface to screw to. 

And if you shimmed the tv frame out from the wall, you can leave the bottom and top open for ventilation, while creating depth for the tv's electrical plug. You also need some plan 
for being to remove the lightbox, for any tv maintenance.


----------



## dbinott

is the software no longer being updated?


----------



## themahoneys

It seems as if most folks are using Kodi with this. Has there been any success utilizing Plex? I get a 'Not Authorized' error each time I try to connect to the server IP and the Plex user never stops testing. I'm running MoviePoster 2.3.0.4 and PMS 1.15.4.919. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Finally finally FINALLY put some plans into action. After mis-measurements and TVs suddenly not working and computers crashing FINALLY got something up on the wall.



  


Now putting the final touches on the frame design which is the next project. The HDMI wire will go away but so far uncertain which direction we will take with the power.

But for the moment I have 2 questions.

First, I still am not able to figure out how to push a local customer poster to the display. It just doesn't seem to want to work for me.

Second, is it possible and if so, how, to bring up the web remote on a different computer? One on the same network isn't an issue (thought remotely logging in would be sweet to) but my first attempts at this haven't been fruitfull.

And yes the program running hasn't been registered. The key has been purchased but wanting to ensure this is the equipment that will be running it before using up one of the 3 available install options.

Such and awesome program!!


----------



## jpickup

*Plex NotAuthorized*



themahoneys said:


> It seems as if most folks are using Kodi with this. Has there been any success utilizing Plex? I get a 'Not Authorized' error each time I try to connect to the server IP and the Plex user never stops testing. I'm running MoviePoster 2.3.0.4 and PMS 1.15.4.919. Thanks in advance!


Agreed. The app doesn't appear to be able to connect to plex if the plex server is logged into an account. I can't see where to provide either credentials or an X-Plex-Token, one of which would be required to access newer versions of plex server.


----------



## [email protected]

For starters we absolutely love this program. It was the finishing touch we needed for our home theater. At this point, we are just having a few minor issues that we are hoping someone could help us work through. 
With each new poster that plays the cursor appears on the screen -even when the mouse is turned off. It disappears after a second or two but reappears with every poster change. When a trailer plays, the cursor shows up and stays in the middle of the screen the whole time. I can’t seem to figure out what to do to get rid of it. 
The next problem is with the trivia slides. I downloaded them from Cinemavision. I then selected the folder in the suggested format and added to the trivia slides add on area. I have it selected to play slides on the web remote and upped the frequency. They still are not showing up. Any help is greatly appreciated! 
Once again, awesome program. Thanks for all the time and effort put into it!


----------



## birdog

Novice here.

Is it possible to have it display directly whatever is being played in my Oppo UDP-203?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Waffles said:


> Got it. It was a firewall issue.


How were you able to resolve your firewall issue? I am trying to gain access to the web remote for a different network (or possibly internet based) device but thus far no luck. I'm not to knowledgeable wn it comes to firewalls and all that jazz.


----------



## robsch

*Kodi 18 Support?*

Has anyone heard anything about Kodi 18 support? I have been using an old Raspberry PI with just a screensaver with movie posters for mine. I just stumbled across this yesterday and see that 18 support is not there yet. It shows "Now playing, the name of the movie, start and stop times, but no poster. I know someone asked about this earlier, but haven't seen any updates on here, or the dev site.

Thanks


----------



## MidnightWatcher

@meyer64 mentioned a few weeks back that a new dev version was in the works. I think this one will function better with KODI 18.


----------



## robsch

MidnightWatcher said:


> @meyer64 mentioned a few weeks back that a new dev version was in the works. I think this one will function better with KODI 18.


Thanks. I guess i need to go source 2-3 screens and have a few weekend projects. I wanted to make sure it would work before I made new ones to replace my old RPI systems.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Hope a new release comes out soon. I wish there was an option to turn off the "Now Playing" when starting a movie and just let the posters cycle.


----------



## meyer64

birdog said:


> Novice here.
> 
> Is it possible to have it display directly whatever is being played in my Oppo UDP-203?


Not automatically, but you can use the "Manual Now Playing" plugin to trigger the now playing screen to show for the length of the movie. When the plugin is enabled you can select a movie from the cache and use the options menu to start 'Manual Now Playing'


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Hey Meyer, welcome back. I was stupid and after setting up the light marquee WIP around the digital display I finally got up I forgot to take a photo of it to share. So here's just the light marquee that started this morning as a 4x8 sheet of 1/2 MDF and a 2x4 stud.











Now I hope we can get caught up on all the questions being posted about your awesome little program that does great big things!


----------



## Killroy

Batiatus Rules said:


> Hey Meyer, welcome back. I was stupid and after setting up the light marquee WIP around the digital display I finally got up I forgot to take a photo of it to share. So here's just the light marquee that started this morning as a 4x8 sheet of 1/2 MDF and a 2x4 stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I hope we can get caught up on all the questions being posted about your awesome little program that does great big things!


Would love to see a build thread/post on how you made it. I was planning on making one after I finished my HT but I kept getting stymied on how to do the lighting. Yours looks awesome.


----------



## Tedd

Ping pong balls and chase lights. 

Might be this thread. https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/2832977-movie-poster-marquee.html

But go digital.....


----------



## Killroy

Tedd said:


> Ping pong balls and chase lights.
> 
> Might be this thread. https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/2832977-movie-poster-marquee.html
> 
> But go digital.....


Thanks. Bookmarked.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Yes that is a bit of the basis. The lights are WS2812 RGB LEDs controlled by an Arduino Nano clone. The frame is very basic. Made out of 1/2" MDF and a 2x4 Stud I milled down to 2x2. Basically a simple box for the sides and a face frame for the face. Drilled out the holes for the LEDs and put it all together with wood glue and drywall screws. The 2x2 is used for a frame that attaches to the wall and then the back of the box slips over that and is secured. 

I might be able to do more of a write-up a bit later but overall it's a very simple concept and design. Still not finished yet but that was the state it got to before wall mounting (which presented it's own problems) and finishing work being done.


----------



## Tedd

I hope you do a write up.  These things are pretty awesome. 

I was wondering who would be the first to combine these two approaches. And now I know. 

I gather you are going to run 1080x1920 and not maintain the poster aspect ratio? I have 10,000+ digital posters, and two of them, are actually 1080x1920 in aspect ratio. 

I am toying with the idea of using an Audrino for screen masking control.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

No, the TV will run the program pretty much as normal. I've just changed the settings so it displays a banner at the top and bottom of the frame with the poster in the middle, like this.












Here is the 3D model I built in Sketchup.













A breakdown of all the sections.













Close-up of the box and face frames as completed. You can see just how simple the design is.













My cut list layout. Used just over 25% of a full 4'x8' sheet of 1/2" MDF.












The LEDs will be diffused by hot glueing pingpong balls over the openings. This does make a nice effect but I found the cheap pingpong balls ordered vary in quality with some being very thin walled and others thicker. I'll be using as many of the thicker as I can because they don't dent as easy and they diffuse better. The thin wall ones make it easy to see the light source directly.

As mentioned, the lights are controlled by an Arduino Nano clone. I found this website with a fantastic pre-written sketch that offers a ton of different light sequences. I'm no master coder but I was able to decipher what parts of the code I needed to in order to get different actions for the theater chase mode, as well a changing the sequences order. Hans, who wrote this article and sketch, is very helpful and fully willing to offer suggestions and advice. I still have a few things to tinker with and am hoping to be able to use the Arduino to control a few of the TV's functions.

Tweaking 4 All


Basic video of the theater chase program.

https://www.tweaking4all.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/LEDEffect-TheatreChase.mp4?_=19


His tutorial does a very good job of explaining how to hook-up your Arduino, a SPST switch and the LEDs. I will share my sketch code as well once I've got it worked out.


A few notes. The entire physical project took about 6 hours to complete while dealing with some cold rainy weather. I was going faster than I should have and next time I would take a trip to my dad's to borrow his biscuit joiner for the connections of the face frame. They did not line up completely flush after being secured to the box frame and the biscuits would have kept them even. Once everything is filled, sanded, painted and installed no one will know but just a good woodworking practice.

Getting the spacing for the lights was made easy with Sketchup using the simple clone and divide commands. If you don't know Sketchup and are looking at doing any sort of projects like this I HIGHLY recommend getting it and learning some of the basics. Designing this project took me about 10 minutes, with several hours more tinkering. Once you learn how to draw simple shapes and use groups (very key) the rest comes with practice and watching YouTube videos. 

WS2812B RGB LED String

A big note though is that using Sketchup for the lights layout left a slight error. I was using fractional units to 1/16" but the spacing was actually about a 1/64" larger. The space between each light is shown as 2 9/16" but if I'd laid out the first light at the spacing and carried on I would have been 3/16" out by the time I got to the final light. This is true for both the side spacing and top spacing. To compensate I divided each section of lights on each board into 4 sections and the spacing between each section gained an extra 1/16". This way I added the 3/16" difference up over the coarse of the row but it's imperceptible. 

Getting the TV hanging on the wall vertically level has been a great challenge and then aligning the frame around it even more of a challenge. Because this hangs on a stub-wall above a staircase leading down to the theater it's a very difficult job. I think next time I would build the frame with a full 1/2" back sheet and then mount the TV mount exactly in place to the back sheet with a couple screws and the 2"x2" frame around the outer edge. The back sheet would then be easy to put against the wall and level plus screw directly into studs. Then put bolts into the studs through the TV mount as well. Mount the TV and slide the box frame over and enjoy.


----------



## Gouie

Wow, I’m working through this crazy thread but it’s taking time. I’m ready to pull the trigger on a raspberry PI and donation to this worthy cause; just have a hard time understanding the config. How does the software running on a dedicated PC know what movie a separate Plex agent on an Apple TV is playing? Apple TV playing a movie in the theatre and raspberry PI running the movie poster app - is it the Plex server that tells the movie poster app what’s playing?


----------



## DougUSMC

Gouie said:


> Wow, I’m working through this crazy thread but it’s taking time. I’m ready to pull the trigger on a raspberry PI and donation to this worthy cause; just have a hard time understanding the config. How does the software running on a dedicated PC know what movie a separate Plex agent on an Apple TV is playing? Apple TV playing a movie in the theatre and raspberry PI running the movie poster app - is it the Plex server that tells the movie poster app what’s playing?


I haven't configured mine to talk to Plex, but I did have it working with Kodi. It's pretty simple, in that you point the app to the media player in the config.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

DougUSMC said:


> I haven't configured mine to talk to Plex, but I did have it working with Kodi. It's pretty simple, in that you point the app to the media player in the config.


That is using one device for Kodi and another for MP?

I'm still trying to get a few answers about pushing custom posters to the displays and it you can access the web remote on another computer. Both would be very helpful for my set-up.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

A couple more WIP pics.































And a quick video.






The lights should be white but the phone camera picked them up as quite purple. This is just one of a number of programmed sequences. The frame itself still needs work. Paint, trim and deciding just how to run the wiring. I'm resolved to it being crooked unless I spend a bunch of time trying to level everything out. More difficult than it sounds.

And yes, still haven't used a registration code yet. Purchased but finalizing all aspects before comiting to this equipment.


----------



## movieguy2001

Has anyone had any issues with getting the Showtimes feature to work recently? It appears that the program is having difficulty downloading the banner graphics for the movies, so when you try and setup the showtimes there are no graphics. When I run the log file, there are events that seem to support it:

5/25/2019 12:46:06 PM - Show Next
5/25/2019 12:46:06 PM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt6320628
5/25/2019 12:46:06 PM - tt6320628 is in the cache, loading from cache.
5/25/2019 12:46:06 PM - Found Local Trailer for tt6320628
5/25/2019 12:46:07 PM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt6320628 - Spider-Man: Far from Home
5/25/2019 12:46:07 PM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items. 
5/25/2019 12:46:07 PM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
5/25/2019 12:46:07 PM - Found Local Trailer for tt6320628
5/25/2019 12:46:09 PM - Saving ExtraArt for tt6320628.
5/25/2019 12:46:09 PM - Error saving ExtraArt for tt6320628to the cache. - Could not load file or assembly 'Newtonsoft.Json, Version=6.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=30ad4fe6b2a6aeed' or one of its dependencies. The located assembly's manifest definition does not match the assembly reference. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131040)
5/25/2019 12:46:12 PM - Updating UI started for Spider-Man: Far from Home : tt6320628
5/25/2019 12:46:13 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
5/25/2019 12:46:14 PM - Updating UI Finished
5/25/2019 12:46:15 PM - temp Pause Off
5/25/2019 12:46:15 PM - temp Pause Off

I am wondering if it has something to do with Windows 10 updating and breaking something. I cleared the app data and even installed a fresh version of the app and it still happened. I also tried running a clean copy on another computer (also running windows 10) with the same issue.

I have also noticed a small bug where if you create a custom list with a space in the title the app has trouble and creates a second list with %20 in place of the space as part of the title. If you do this you can't delete the custom list and have to delete the app data folder to remove it. At least, that has been my experience.

Overall, I absolutely love the app and think its amazing.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

If you can't be there live then this is the second best way to watch!

New preview of the still WIP frame before it was taken down to be finished and painted.


----------



## Michael Carrosquilla

*Crashing Software*

Good morning all. I have been successfully using this software for a while and then forgot about it when I moved. I've got the software running from an Intel Compute Stick and it's connected to my Plex server. The issue I'm having is that the software constantly crashes after displaying posters for anywhere from 10-20 minutes. This didn't used to happen.

Does anyone here have any idea what might be going on?

I'm running the most recent development version (2.3.0.3).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny14o

meyer64 said:


> Hello everyone. It seems that I have neglected to keep to keep up on this thread. I'm glad you've all been having fun without me
> I am finishing up a new dev build which addresses a few issues, mainly the "kodi black screen now playing issue"
> I am currently traveling for work but hope to get it posted in the next couple days.


 @meyer64


Any word on an update that resolves the "Kodi 18 Black Screen Now Playing" issue?


----------



## Clanhold Cinema

Amazing program. Starting up the official thread for my theater build and will be highlighting this over there!


----------



## enovison

*JD SmartHome Digital Movie Boards*

Has anyone seen or had any experience with JD Smarthome's digital movie boards? They look really nice for those of us not really wanting to DIY it. I spoke to the owner JD for a little while (great guy) and yes, the board comes pre loaded with movie posters BUT he also said that we can hook the MoviePoster App up to it. Seems like a great option but curious if anyone has seen or tried these?? Haven't pulled the trigger on it yet but thinking about it. Thoughts?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

OK those look cool. I saw the size is 50" but is that a standard 50" 16:9 TV or 50" diagonal at 27x40" ratio?

It also make me wonder if MP (or another version) can do something similar to this idea. Display a poster from any specified source as MP does now, then transition to a movie from your Kodi library and pull the ClearArt/ClearLogo and FanArt plus the trailer and display similar to the second video does. That would be pretty awesome to!

My Kodi library has all that artwork and trailers saved locally for every movie. Being able to run that sort of display would be incredible.


----------



## Killroy

$1500?!?!?! Ygtbfkm?!?!?


----------



## Tedd

and you get a messed up poster aspect ratio, free....


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Killroy said:


> $1500?!?!?! Ygtbfkm?!?!?


Go look at how much people spend on just the controller box for D-Box chairs. Never mind the chairs themselves nor the yearly subscription fee.

$1500 may seem steep but it's a 4K display in a beautifully finished frame and it doesn't appear to be very thick at all. There is also custom software included. None of that comes cheap if you don't want to go the DIY approach.


----------



## Killroy

Batiatus Rules said:


> Go look at how much people spend on just the controller box for D-Box chairs. Never mind the chairs themselves nor the yearly subscription fee.
> 
> $1500 may seem steep but it's a 4K display in a beautifully finished frame and it doesn't appear to be very thick at all. There is also custom software included. None of that comes cheap if you don't want to go the DIY approach.


Samsung 50" 4k TV, $330. Wood frame from Home Depot, $45. Software $40. Time to build frame, 3 hours, free. Yeah, that seems pretty cheap.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Killroy said:


> Samsung 50" 4k TV, $330. Wood frame from Home Depot, $45. Software $40. Time to build frame, 3 hours, free. Yeah, that seems pretty cheap.


Not sure why you need to be so obtuse?

I've certainly spent a lot more than 3 hours building the custom frame I've done, and it's 4.5" from the wall not what looks to be 1-1.5". It also cost more than $45. There will be over $100 in moldings alone.

Your pricing calculation also didn't consider the software playback device which for MP is a Windows based machine.

And who's to say this is just a Walmart special "4K" display?

Those frames look professionally made and as it is being done for a business there are overhead costs and in general businesses do like to make some sort of profit. If you think it's too expensive for you that's fine, but then again a Ferrari would be too expensive for you as well. Doesn't mean others who can afford one shouldn't be able to purchase one.


----------



## enovison

Yea I mean I have to agree. Based on what I’m seeing on the site you can’t compare this to a DIY for $100 at Home Depot. This is a custom made frame that sits an inch or two from the wall. Take a look at this video he posted

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aR1FJUpuJkA

It does trailers too in a creative way - it looks like it’s able to synch movie stills with the appropriate trailer. It’s definitely an elevated quality of product.


----------



## Killroy

Batiatus Rules said:


> Not sure why you need to be so obtuse?
> 
> I've certainly spent a lot more than 3 hours building the custom frame I've done, and it's 4.5" from the wall not what looks to be 1-1.5". It also cost more than $45. There will be over $100 in moldings alone.
> 
> Your pricing calculation also didn't consider the software playback device which for MP is a Windows based machine.
> 
> And who's to say this is just a Walmart special "4K" display?
> 
> Those frames look professionally made and as it is being done for a business there are overhead costs and in general businesses do like to make some sort of profit. If you think it's too expensive for you that's fine, but then again a Ferrari would be too expensive for you as well. Doesn't mean others who can afford one shouldn't be able to purchase one.


Obstuse: Slow to understand. I understand it quite well.

I did forget the PC. $130 more.

Frame can be done with this even cheaper than $45 and looks pretty damn good if painted. https://www.homedepot.com/p/3-4-in-x-2-1-4-in-x-6-ft-MDF-Fluted-Window-Casing-Set-4306/203818368

But I was referring to something like this since it's natural oak... https://www.homedepot.com/p/House-o...et-Up-to-40-in-x-84-in-Opening-5000/100484655

I can find a dozen more examples for under $50. BTW, a single piece of 8-foot 3" casing is only $21. https://www.homedepot.com/p/House-of-Fara-3-4-in-x-3-in-x-8-ft-Oak-Fluted-Casing-9584/202705423

The price of a Ferrari is like trying to compare it to a Chevy. This guy is NOT selling Ferraris. He is taking OEM parts and putting them together at a ridiculous price. There is business overhead but not to the tune of 3-5X the cost of the parts. This is the reason these guys do this for a year or two, sell a few and then disappear. There are a lot less guys that can afford Ferraris than Chevys.

I would love to see what software he is using. I would not be surprised if he DID not developed this himself but using some shareware app customized to work as a poster marque. BTW, don't even get me started on charging $50 for poster packs. $50 for images that are technically copyrighted and he should NOT be selling.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

So because you think the price is ridiculous you are going on a long tirade about how much better you can make one?

Why don't you show us what you've built?

You also assume that anyone who doesn't want to spend $1500 but wants a digital poster display has both the time and equipment to go the DIY route. Not to mention the knowledge of how to put everything together.

I own a BBQ. I can pick up a nice steak for 10 bucks, season it and grill it myself. I can also go to the chophouse and pay someone else to do all of that for me and it will cost a lot more. I guess, in your opinion, all restaurants should shut down because anyone can buy the raw ingredients cheaper and commit their own "free" time to cooking for themselves and save a lot of money.

$1500 for those displays isn't anywhere near outside the realm of pricing for a niche item in a niche market. I bet you've got plenty of items in your home that cost a lot more than 3-5x their invested costs. The shirt you are wearing right now likely cost 200% it's production.


----------



## Killroy

There's a huge difference between creating a product from raw materials like a shirt or pants or even like a RS3000 projector, which I own, that has to be built from custom parts to a product that is nothing more than buying off-the-shelf parts (this product doesn't seem to have any parts that are not off the shelf, except for maybe the app which I still doubt), putting them together for 3-5X the price of what you bought them off the shelf.

Same goes for your food analogy. The food at a restaurant is made from raw materials and cooked by a very talented individual(s). I should know, I can't cook to save my life. If it doesn't come from a can that cannot be microwaved I cannot make it.

As far as my build, it is ready to be put together once I finish my theater room. I am currently in the first stages of painting. Once it is done I will definitely post images of it. I have already posted images from my hush box that I built from scratch since I was not going to pay over $10-13,000 for the commercial options out there...for the same reasons I have for this so called product.

This thread is about Movie Poster, a completely custom software that was made from meyer64's RAW talent and no off-the-shelf products that were just put together and resold.


----------



## DougUSMC

Killroy said:


> I would love to see what software he is using. I would not be surprised if he DID not developed this himself but using some shareware app customized to work as a poster marque. BTW, don't even get me started on charging $50 for poster packs. $50 for images that are technically copyrighted and he should NOT be selling.





Batiatus Rules said:


> So because you think the price is ridiculous you are going on a long tirade about how much better you can make one?


IMO, the only things that matter are:
- People will pay what they want for something they enjoy
- enovision: Since you talked to this guy, can you confirm if he's selling poster packs and if they're appropriately licensed?


----------



## RockDawg

Are there any more of those modules available to turn on the TV? And which TVs work with it?


----------



## Good2BCh13f

RockDawg said:


> Are there any more of those modules available to turn on the TV? And which TVs work with it?


Hey RockDawg,

I wrote out a how-to on using a Rpi Nano W to turn a TV on and off at specific times using CEC: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-theater-room-items-accessories/1439406-movieposter-virtual-movie-poster-display-software-92.html#post57483150

Dunno if this is your use-case, but wanted to point it out.


----------



## RockDawg

Thanks for the link but I don't have specific days or times I go into my theater so that wouldn't be much help in my scenario. My theater is in the basement so I'd rather it motion detect when someone starts coming down the stairs. Then by the time they get to the bottom and into the lobby, hopefully the TV should be powered up and showing a poster.


----------



## Good2BCh13f

RockDawg said:


> Thanks for the link but I don't have specific days or times I go into my theater so that wouldn't be much help in my scenario. My theater is in the basement so I'd rather it motion detect when someone starts coming down the stairs. Then by the time they get to the bottom and into the lobby, hopefully the TV should be powered up and showing a poster.


Gotcha, makes sense. Good luck making it happen!


----------



## videobear

I just sent in a donation! Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get the registration code email?


(Never mind! I got it a few hours after posting this question!)


----------



## stikle

Is anyone using Movie Poster with a Synology NAS based Plex server?


----------



## Johnny14o

*Now Playing "Black Screen"*

I have been looking at several creative ideas here for the digital movie poster... Great job everyone! 



I too plan on building a digital poster marquis as well. But prior to embarking upon my endeavor of buying, building and mounting one... I have a question.... 



I am NOT trying to be negative here. Has anyone been in contact with Meyer64 about a fix to the Kodi 18 Now Playing "Black Screen" issue?
I have posted the question here and even sent an email to him from his website with no response. I just didn't know if anyone else has had communication to find out if there is a solution/update to this issue.


Thanks


----------



## RockDawg

Those of you using this, how do you handle turning on the TV? Manually? Timer like Good2BCh13f? I ask because maybe I am overlooking an obvious solution. My theater is in the basement and the poster TV would be in the lobby so you would walk down a flight of stairs and go around a corner before you would see the TV. If I/we have to walk over to the TV, turn it on, and wait for it to power up to see a poster then it would be kind of pointless and loses a lot of the cool factor. To me it should be on and showing a poster at first sight. How do you guys do it?


----------



## bluer101

RockDawg said:


> Those of you using this, how do you handle turning on the TV? Manually? Timer like Good2BCh13f? I ask because maybe I am overlooking an obvious solution. My theater is in the basement and the poster TV would be in the lobby so you would walk down a flight of stairs and go around a corner before you would see the TV. If I/we have to walk over to the TV, turn it on, and wait for it to power up to see a poster then it would be kind of pointless and loses a lot of the cool factor. To me it should be on and showing a poster at first sight. How do you guys do it?


I do mine manually as I don’t have mine in a basement of big area. For you you could put a switch at the top of the steps so you can turn the tv on before going down stairs. You can use smart switches or such, I use Insteon.


----------



## Chris Young

Hello meyer64 

Sent you a PM hoping you can help with Movie Poster and Plex no longer working.
Thank you,


----------



## videobear

stikle said:


> Is anyone using Movie Poster with a Synology NAS based Plex server?


My setup uses a Plex server on a DS416 Play Synology NAS. The Plex player being monitored by Movieposter is a separate HTPC in my home theater. The setup, including "Now Playing", works fine!


I just wish I could find an easy way to get the Movieposter computer (a small Zotac Zbox behind the poster display TV) to display posters for the movies in my library, rather than the random posters from the web.


----------



## videobear

RockDawg said:


> Those of you using this, how do you handle turning on the TV? Manually? Timer like Good2BCh13f? I ask because maybe I am overlooking an obvious solution. My theater is in the basement and the poster TV would be in the lobby so you would walk down a flight of stairs and go around a corner before you would see the TV. If I/we have to walk over to the TV, turn it on, and wait for it to power up to see a poster then it would be kind of pointless and loses a lot of the cool factor. To me it should be on and showing a poster at first sight. How do you guys do it?


I just turn on the Zotac microcomputer running Movieposter and the TV display in the morning and let it run all day, then turn it off when I go to bed at night. It'd be nice to have it automatically turn on and off, but not necessary.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

For controlling the TV on off I am still working on the code in the Arduino sketch to fire off a "TV On" signal through an IR LED once the Arduino gets power. Bot the Arduino and TV are on the same Z-Wave controlled outlet so I can turn both off easily.

I also took a bit of inspiration from the posting of those pre-built poster displays and came up with a concept for what might go into the next display put it to this theater. Right now these are just videos I have created through Adobe and then run in a playlist in VLC but it's testing to flush out the idea. Would be great if MP could somehow automatically pull this info from the Kodi library and insert these items into the proper locations.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Do I need to install KODI v17 to get MoviePoster to work again? I was hoping a new version would have been released for our 4th of July movie party. Hope the development hasn't stopped for this project.


----------



## Ralphy4321

Does anyone know why MoviePoster (Version 2.2.0.1 - April 7, 2016) Plex movieposter works
with 2.3.0.4_Dev_(12-9-2018) Plex does not connect, and when i fill out my info it and press test connection I keep getting an error. 
I have verified plexusername and password


----------



## Killroy

I am having a hell of a time trying to get MoviePosterApp to connect to my Emby server. Kodi connection works well.

The API key was changed several times to make sure this was not an issue and I double checked the Windows Firewall to make sure both Emby and the MoviePosterApp were open.

Any hints or things I may have missed?


----------



## Chris Young

Ralphy4321 said:


> Does anyone know why MoviePoster (Version 2.2.0.1 - April 7, 2016) Plex movieposter works
> with 2.3.0.4_Dev_(12-9-2018) Plex does not connect, and when i fill out my info it and presstest connection I keep getting an error.
> I have verified plexusername and password


Hi there,

I ran into this problem awhile back. I tried reaching out to the author Brent of MoviePoster but I have not heard back either about this problem. I run the MoviePoster program on an old Acer Revo 1600 I believe. It's ran great for a couple of years now. I updated to the 2.3.0.3 Dev version a couple months back. Things where going fine. Infact I was now monitoring all my Plex servers and focus on one name device Fire TV. So when ever this name was playing something inside the house or remotely it reflects on MoviePoster PC. I liked that and it worked well.... Until it didn't. It seemed to break awhile back just before I went out of town for a couple weeks. I came back and tried to repair the problem looking at network problems that might be blocking it to firewalls nothing was making sense why it stopped working and why Plex would not log in. Also just before my trip I had replaced the internal hard drive with a SSD just for lower use of power and speed etc that's brings with it tech wise. 
So after trying out all these other options 
including system restore as far back as it would go but it didn't help fix my problem with Plex. It dawned on me that I still hard that other hard drive. Why not reclone that old drive again and try it again. 
It fixed my problem with Plex with 2.3.0.3 Dev and if I got the number wrong sorry.
The best I can figure that happened was windows 7 updated somewhere recently and it broke. But I can't say for sure. I wish I knew that was for sure the problem. Being this computer at this time and probably for its remaining life it will be used as a movie poster PC and doesn't need anymore Microsoft Windows 7 updates. So when I found it was working again I also turned off all Windows updates It continues still without a hickup. I really hope this helps anyone with problems but you might consider reinstalling a fresh windows and stop the updates.
I really do hope everything is alright with Brent and that he comes back here to help with the bugs. 
Have fun,


----------



## GRIMMACE

Anyone have trailers working on their setup? I can see in the logs that it tries to download the trailer but can't. Damn shame that Brent is MIA. Hope everything is ok with him.

** It works if they are manually placed in the cahce folder. Luckily I had an old install that had them all downloaded. **


----------



## flyguyjake

Do you guys think this 49" Samsung "The Frame" tv would work?


https://www.samsung.com/us/televisi...-premium-smart-4k-uhd-tv-2019-qn49ls03rafxza/


Mounted vertically, perhaps used in portrait mode?


Would be awesome if it could. The built in features are amazing.


----------



## Shawn Colton

flyguyjake said:


> Do you guys think this 49" Samsung "The Frame" tv would work?
> 
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/us/televisi...-premium-smart-4k-uhd-tv-2019-qn49ls03rafxza/
> 
> 
> Mounted vertically, perhaps used in portrait mode?
> 
> 
> Would be awesome if it could. The built in features are amazing.



It'll work. Hmmm ... so the white matte is rendered on screen and isn't an actual matte? Looking at the photos shows a regular black screen. Also looks like your HDMI and USB connections go into a separate box that you'll have to place somewhere close to the TV. Upon watching YouTube reviews, you won't gain much using this with MoviePoster ... I don't think you'll get to use the matte with the posters. It'll just default to the 49" full screen. Might as well use the money to buy two 50" LED TVs and still save some money.


----------



## stikle

videobear said:


> I just wish I could find an easy way to get the Movieposter computer (a small Zotac Zbox behind the poster display TV) to display posters for the movies in my library, rather than the random posters from the web.


Aha! I know the answer to this one! I just figured it out yesterday because I wanted the same thing - only posters for local media. I've left it running all day while at work and the only posters I see are for what's in my library now.



Sources - uncheck EVERYTHING except "Get Posters From Media Player Plugin Library" and "Get Posters from The MoviePoster Cache".
Exit MoviePoster
Go into Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies and delete everything there
Start MoviePoster and the cache should be repopulated only by posters for your library



GRIMMACE said:


> Anyone have trailers working on their setup? I can see in the logs that it tries to download the trailer but can't.


I'm seeing (and fighting with) the same thing. I had trailers working a year ago when I first started messing with this, but now that I have a new PC (and a Z83-F Mini for MoviePoster)(both Windows 10 Pro x64), I haven't been able to get trailers working on either one.

@meyer64

Any thoughts on this? 2.3.0.3 Dev.

Excerpt from the log - it's the same for every attempted trailer download:



Code:


9/11/2019 8:51:45 PM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt0232500
9/11/2019 8:51:45 PM - tt0232500 is in the cache, loading from cache.
9/11/2019 8:51:45 PM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt0232500 - The Fast and the Furious
9/11/2019 8:51:45 PM - themoviedb.org is unavailable or new poster not yet downloaded, loading random from cache.
9/11/2019 8:51:45 PM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
9/11/2019 8:51:48 PM - Preparing to download trailer for The Fast and the Furious
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Showing poster for 'The Fast and the Furious' on displaygroup: 0
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Updating UI started for The Fast and the Furious : tt0232500
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Trailer will AutoPlay in 10 seconds
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] KGN-_J8Hk2s: Downloading webpage
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Youtube-DL output: 
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - 1080p MP4 Trailer for The Fast and the Furious was not saved.
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Trying to download 22 for The Fast and the Furious
9/11/2019 8:51:50 PM - Preparing to download trailer for The Fast and the Furious
9/11/2019 8:51:51 PM - Using Transition Effect: Fade
9/11/2019 8:51:52 PM - Updating UI Finished
9/11/2019 8:51:52 PM - temp Pause Off
9/11/2019 8:51:52 PM - temp Pause Off
9/11/2019 8:51:52 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] KGN-_J8Hk2s: Downloading webpage
9/11/2019 8:51:53 PM - Youtube-DL output: 
9/11/2019 8:51:53 PM - 720p MP4 Trailer for The Fast and the Furious was not saved.
9/11/2019 8:51:53 PM - Trying to download 18 for The Fast and the Furious
9/11/2019 8:51:53 PM - Preparing to download trailer for The Fast and the Furious
9/11/2019 8:51:54 PM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] KGN-_J8Hk2s: Downloading webpage
9/11/2019 8:51:55 PM - Youtube-DL output: 
9/11/2019 8:51:55 PM - 360p MP4 Trailer for The Fast and the Furious was not saved.
9/11/2019 8:52:00 PM - Auto Play Trailer for The Fast and the Furious - 
9/11/2019 8:52:00 PM - Show Trailer
9/11/2019 8:52:10 PM - Show Next

If I manually go to 



Code:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGN-_J8Hk2s

then the correct trailer plays, so it's being parsed correctly...it just doesn't play.

Thanks!


----------



## Shawn Colton

stikle said:


> Aha! I know the answer to this one! I just figured it out yesterday because I wanted the same thing - only posters for local media. I've left it running all day while at work and the only posters I see are for what's in my library now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sources - uncheck EVERYTHING except "Get Posters From Media Player Plugin Library" and "Get Posters from The MoviePoster Cache".
> Exit MoviePoster
> Go into Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies and delete everything there
> Start MoviePoster and the cache should be repopulated only by posters for your library





Tried this ... nothing has repopulated all day. What should I check?


Also, I'm running Kodi 18.4 on Nvidia Shield TV.



-Colton


----------



## stikle

I also had to replace _MoviePoster\mplayer\*youtube-dl.exe*_

with the updated one from THIS page before the trailers would download.

I'm running the latest Plex client on my Shield.


----------



## Shawn Colton

stikle said:


> I also had to replace _MoviePoster\mplayer\*youtube-dl.exe*_
> 
> with the updated one from THIS page before the trailers would download.
> 
> I'm running the latest Plex client on my Shield.



Thanks for the link, however I don't use trailers. I just want to use the posters that are saved in my cache. Using your settings, the posters never repopulate and the folder remains empty.


Any ideas?


----------



## Spaded21

Shawn Colton said:


> Tried this ... nothing has repopulated all day. What should I check?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm running Kodi 18.4 on Nvidia Shield TV.
> 
> 
> 
> -Colton


Same here, but with Plex.


----------



## Spaded21

When I upload a custom banner with a transparent background, it has a black boarder around it.

Is it possible to have the picture/audio format update to what movie is playing on Plex? So it would say Atmos when a movie with Atmos is playing? Same with 4K? I didn't see icons for those. If not, can I just turn it off altogether? I think I saw that some people had a custom banner for the bottom too?


----------



## OzSteve71

Spaded21 said:


> When I upload a custom banner with a transparent background, it has a black boarder around it.
> 
> Is it possible to have the picture/audio format update to what movie is playing on Plex? So it would say Atmos when a movie with Atmos is playing? Same with 4K? I didn't see icons for those. If not, can I just turn it off altogether? I think I saw that some people had a custom banner for the bottom too?


I've created my own for Atmos and 4K and it's working fine


----------



## OzSteve71

I have a Nvidia Shield running Kodi and I get the blank screen (but picks up the audio and video being Atmos and 4K) 

Hope there is a solution to this soon as I love the application


----------



## Good2BCh13f

stikle said:


> I also had to replace _MoviePoster\mplayer\*youtube-dl.exe*_
> 
> with the updated one from THIS page before the trailers would download.
> 
> I'm running the latest Plex client on my Shield.


This worked for me, thanks! I have trailers again.


----------



## Spaded21

OzSteve71 said:


> I've created my own for Atmos and 4K and it's working fine


What did you name them? Did you have to modify anything else to get them to show up?


----------



## OzSteve71

Spaded21 said:


> What did you name them? Did you have to modify anything else to get them to show up?


I changed the Dolby HD (the 7.1 one) to Atmos and I added a 4K file and it picked it up on 4K movies (I called it 4K_Ultra_HD.png)


----------



## kmoore88

is the author supporting this any longer? It looks like updates stopped a couple of years back.


----------



## OzSteve71

kmoore88 said:


> is the author supporting this any longer? It looks like updates stopped a couple of years back.


His last post was the 19th of May this year


----------



## 1st Cav

I'm currently building a frame to house my 40" tv so I can join the digital movie poster club. But I'm extremely hesitant to download the Move Poster App after reading through the last few pages of this thread. Seems as though the software support has been nonexistent as of late. Being that my experience with Plex, Raspberry Pi, and most things code/program related is also non existent outside of what I'm learning on YouTube here and there, I'm not sure if it's smart for me to jump in here without a solid safety net. Hope all is well with BMeyer, in the meantime, what do you guys think would be the wisest move? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OzSteve71

1st Cav said:


> I'm currently building a frame to house my 40" tv so I can join the digital movie poster club. But I'm extremely hesitant to download the Move Poster App after reading through the last few pages of this thread. Seems as though the software support has been nonexistent as of late. Being that my experience with Plex, Raspberry Pi, and most things code/program related is also non existent outside of what I'm learning on YouTube here and there, I'm not sure if it's smart for me to jump in here without a solid safety net. Hope all is well with BMeyer, in the meantime, what do you guys think would be the wisest move?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



I paid and received a code. I am happy with the posters and so on. I'd just like to see it work with the current build of kodi so it can pull down the poster of the movie I am watching. Other than that. It works great. Plus you can use it as non registered to test/try anyway


----------



## Spyderturbo007

kmoore88 said:


> is the author supporting this any longer? It looks like updates stopped a couple of years back.



It looks like it's dead. I wonder if the author would be willing to release the source code? I have a buddy that I might be able to get to work on it at least enough to fix the bugs and keep it alive.


I'd love to figure out how the trailers are supposed to work. Sometimes they work for me and other times they don't. The naming convention seems to be weird and additions to the database inconsistent.


----------



## Spaded21

Spyderturbo007 said:


> It looks like it's dead. I wonder if the author would be willing to release the source code? I have a buddy that I might be able to get to work on it at least enough to fix the bugs and keep it alive.
> 
> 
> I'd love to figure out how the trailers are supposed to work. Sometimes they work for me and other times they don't. The naming convention seems to be weird and additions to the database inconsistent.


Maybe the people who are still interested can get a bounty going, throw in a few bucks each as an incentive? Maybe using bountysource.com or something similar?


----------



## OzSteve71

Spaded21 said:


> Maybe the people who are still interested can get a bounty going, throw in a few bucks each as an incentive? Maybe using bountysource.com or something similar?


I'd be keen to kick in to help. I think this is a great app for all us hardcore AV'ers lol


----------



## enovison

Meyer is pretty good at responding to his email via the website. Maybe someone can reach out? He’s a really nice guy. 

[email protected]


----------



## Killroy

I emailed him a couple/few months back and he said he was still working on the next version.


----------



## Good2BCh13f

Spyderturbo007 said:


> It looks like it's dead. I wonder if the author would be willing to release the source code? I have a buddy that I might be able to get to work on it at least enough to fix the bugs and keep it alive.
> 
> 
> I'd love to figure out how the trailers are supposed to work. Sometimes they work for me and other times they don't. The naming convention seems to be weird and additions to the database inconsistent.


Check out stikle's post on the previous page. His method worked for me and my trailers are working again.


----------



## 0raid

Hello guys , i was big fan of movieposter app for many years , i have of course register version and i was so happy with the digital posters for my
home cinema , the last months i saw that the movieposter app is not updated anymore and also i want something that many people ask years now , movieposterapp for raspberry........(low power , small size, cheap)....

so i have great news for everyone!

i am working the last month (i am developer) for a movieposterapp clone for raspberry pi! , i hope in the next 10 days i will have a beta version for
everyone to test it! , of course the app will be free...total free......

stay tuned!

G.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

0raid said:


> Hello guys , i was big fan of movieposter app for many years , i have of course register version and i was so happy with the digital posters for my
> home cinema , the last months i saw that the movieposter app is not updated anymore and also i want something that many people ask years now , movieposterapp for raspberry........(low power , small size, cheap)....
> 
> so i have great news for everyone!
> 
> i am working the last month (i am developer) for a movieposterapp clone for raspberry pi! , i hope in the next 10 days i will have a beta version for
> everyone to test it! , of course the app will be free...total free......
> 
> stay tuned!
> 
> G.


RPi 2/3 or Rpi4? Will you build a version for Windows also?


----------



## 0raid

MidnightWatcher said:


> RPi 2/3 or Rpi4? Will you build a version for Windows also?


for RPi 2/3/4 , sorry no windows version....


----------



## enovison

0raid said:


> Hello guys , i was big fan of movieposter app for many years , i have of course register version and i was so happy with the digital posters for my
> 
> home cinema , the last months i saw that the movieposter app is not updated anymore and also i want something that many people ask years now , movieposterapp for raspberry........(low power , small size, cheap)....
> 
> 
> 
> so i have great news for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> i am working the last month (i am developer) for a movieposterapp clone for raspberry pi! , i hope in the next 10 days i will have a beta version for
> 
> everyone to test it! , of course the app will be free...total free......
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> G.




That’s exciting! Will it work with newer versions of Kodi as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0raid

enovison said:


> That’s exciting! Will it work with newer versions of Kodi as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes! support the latest kodi version!


----------



## OzSteve71

This is awesome, A Pi and all I need is posters and works with Kodi and I'll be sweet 

Looking forward to testing this out

Better order a Pi I think


----------



## Barrettmr

0raid said:


> Hello guys , i was big fan of movieposter app for many years , i have of course register version and i was so happy with the digital posters for my
> home cinema , the last months i saw that the movieposter app is not updated anymore and also i want something that many people ask years now , movieposterapp for raspberry........(low power , small size, cheap)....
> 
> so i have great news for everyone!
> 
> i am working the last month (i am developer) for a movieposterapp clone for raspberry pi! , i hope in the next 10 days i will have a beta version for
> everyone to test it! , of course the app will be free...total free......
> 
> stay tuned!
> 
> G.


This is great news for sure... hope it will work with Emby


----------



## Adam Stercl

0raid said:


> Hello guys , i was big fan of movieposter app for many years , i have of course register version and i was so happy with the digital posters for my
> home cinema , the last months i saw that the movieposter app is not updated anymore and also i want something that many people ask years now , movieposterapp for raspberry........(low power , small size, cheap)....
> 
> so i have great news for everyone!
> 
> i am working the last month (i am developer) for a movieposterapp clone for raspberry pi! , i hope in the next 10 days i will have a beta version for
> everyone to test it! , of course the app will be free...total free......
> 
> stay tuned!
> 
> G.


The hero we needed lol! I can't wait.. been hoping for PI support for a long time


----------



## MidnightWatcher

0raid said:


> for RPi 2/3/4 , sorry no windows version....


Cool, I have an RPi4 sitting around waiting for an OSMC release, but could put it to use as a good movieposter replacement if myer64 doesn't release any further updates.

Once released, might get a good idea to begin a new thread.


----------



## kingwiggi

0raid said:


> Hello guys , i was big fan of movieposter app for many years , i have of course register version and i was so happy with the digital posters for my
> home cinema , the last months i saw that the movieposter app is not updated anymore and also i want something that many people ask years now , movieposterapp for raspberry........(low power , small size, cheap)....
> 
> so i have great news for everyone!
> 
> i am working the last month (i am developer) for a movieposterapp clone for raspberry pi! , i hope in the next 10 days i will have a beta version for
> everyone to test it! , of course the app will be free...total free......
> 
> stay tuned!
> 
> G.



HaHa


Great excuse to pickup a couple of 4K TV's on Black Friday.

Perfect timing, I'll be following this closely, and it definitely warrants a new thread. 

Thanks


----------



## 0raid

hello guys , the first beta version of my app is almost ready (frontend) , now i am fixing some things in the backend panel......

yes i will open a new thread when the first beta version will be ready (1-2 more days)....


----------



## enovison

0raid said:


> hello guys , the first beta version of my app is almost ready (frontend) , now i am fixing some things in the backend panel......
> 
> 
> 
> yes i will open a new thread when the first beta version will be ready (1-2 more days)....




Can’t wait! Gotta go get my rp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzSteve71

0raid said:


> hello guys , the first beta version of my app is almost ready (frontend) , now i am fixing some things in the backend panel......
> 
> yes i will open a new thread when the first beta version will be ready (1-2 more days)....


Please post the link to the new thread here so we don't miss it 

Can't wait


----------



## 0raid

The first beta version (1.0) is available!

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-t...vie-poster-app-raspberry-pi.html#post58769894

Enjoy


----------



## rayathome

OzSteve71 said:


> I'd be keen to kick in to help. I think this is a great app for all us hardcore AV'ers lol


I am a registered user as well and I would be willing to kick additional funds over what I contributed as well.


----------



## Archaleas

Hi Dev and all. I was directed to this forum form r/audiophile ASI. Was looking for pretty much this exact same idea but for displaying album artwork! 
For the longest time now I have been wanting to complete a an album art project to enhance my listening experience that replicated a vinyl listening experience. 

When I play a vinyl, I put the cover on display to show off the artwork and put a visual to the music. 

I download and obsessively organise a large amount of music. 

I have a Chromecast audio connected to my DJ/Hifi system and Chromecast connected to a TV, I have just discovered that you can create a group, where the audio is cast to the chromecast audio and the image cast to the TV, however currently it only shows a small image on the bottom left of the screen. 

Appreciate all and any help! 🙂


----------



## Shawn Colton

Decided to rollback KODI to 17.6 so my MoviePoster works like it should. Hope we'll see a new update that supports KODI 18 soon.


-Colton


----------



## OzSteve71

Shawn Colton said:


> Decided to rollback KODI to 17.6 so my MoviePoster works like it should. Hope we'll see a new update that supports KODI 18 soon.
> 
> 
> -Colton


What device? if a Shield, how'd you do that?


----------



## ToyContinuum

Does anyone still use this with Emby or Plex. It stopped working for me. No longer shows Now Playing at all. No response from the author. I am running the most recent versions of Emby and Plex with no luck. Both are tied to my Theater Nvidia Shield


----------



## Kothoga

Is this still worth using? The current Black Friday pricing on the Samsung 43" has me thinking about finally doing one of these.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Kothoga said:


> Is this still worth using? The current Black Friday pricing on the Samsung 43" has me thinking about finally doing one of these.


Yes it is. There is a also a Raspberry Pi version now as well.


----------



## Shawn Colton

OzSteve71 said:


> What device? if a Shield, how'd you do that?



Well, first of all, don't install KODI thru the App Store in Shield TV. It'll always upgrade to the latest version. So, delete it. Instead download the apk v17 manually from KODI and copy to a USB or to the Shield TV internal drive. Using X-PLORER, navigate to the .apk file and install. Now your KODI won't be forced to upgrade unless you do it yourself. I've been using KODI 17 for weeks now and MoviePoster is working flawlessly on it.


-Colton


----------



## OzSteve71

Shawn Colton said:


> Well, first of all, don't install KODI thru the App Store in Shield TV. It'll always upgrade to the latest version. So, delete it. Instead download the apk v17 manually from KODI and copy to a USB or to the Shield TV internal drive. Using X-PLORER, navigate to the .apk file and install. Now your KODI won't be forced to upgrade unless you do it yourself. I've been using KODI 17 for weeks now and MoviePoster is working flawlessly on it.
> 
> 
> -Colton


Thank you sir


----------



## Ralphy4321

Plex plug-in stopped working for me and now the plex tab disappeared Any ideas how to get it back


----------



## dbinott

MidnightWatcher said:


> Yes it is. There is a also a Raspberry Pi version now as well.


Where is that at?


----------



## RockDawg

dbinott said:


> Where is that at?


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/32-t...ow-digital-movie-poster-app-raspberry-pi.html


----------



## Bobby Manis

*How to create custom banner and poster for the movieposterapp*

What progams did everyone use to create their own banners and movie poster to replace the default Great Dane Cinema. Thanks.


----------



## Shawn Colton

*Windows 10?*

Does MoviePoster work with Windows 10? I can't seem to get the posters to show at all. Help!


-Colton


----------



## Killroy

Shawn Colton said:


> Does MoviePoster work with Windows 10? I can't seem to get the posters to show at all. Help!
> 
> 
> -Colton


Yes, it does. But lately I have been getting horrible memory exception errors after a few hours of running it. I think unless we get some sort of update, this may be EOL pretty quick.


----------



## stikle

Mine is working fine as of right now on a Mini PC running Windows 10.

I'm using the Plex plugin to show posters and trailers for my local media library only.


----------



## Shawn Colton

Here are my settings in Windows 10 with MoviePoster and KODI.





































https://imgur.com/a/XSUQNtP


Please tell me what I'm missing. I can see the COMING SOON banner, but the posters are just grey. On the side of the screen it says: "Initalizing webview". My MoviePoster is registered too.


Thanks for you help.


-Colton


----------



## jcapone

Ok guys/gals.. I have been trying this out on my Plex server. I for some reason can't find out how to config this properly. I have added my server ip and the devicename, along with my login.. It still has an error on my test connection. 

Can someone show me a screen shot of the setup?


Thanks


----------



## krh1009

jcapone said:


> Ok guys/gals.. I have been trying this out on my Plex server. I for some reason can't find out how to config this properly. I have added my server ip and the devicename, along with my login.. It still has an error on my test connection.
> 
> Can someone show me a screen shot of the setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I had to completely turn off the Window's firewall to get mine to work with Plex.


----------



## spawn calibur

Shawn Colton said:


> Well, first of all, don't install KODI thru the App Store in Shield TV. It'll always upgrade to the latest version. So, delete it. Instead download the apk v17 manually from KODI and copy to a USB or to the Shield TV internal drive. Using X-PLORER, navigate to the .apk file and install. Now your KODI won't be forced to upgrade unless you do it yourself. I've been using KODI 17 for weeks now and MoviePoster is working flawlessly on it.
> 
> 
> -Colton



I tried a version 17 but still doesn't work on my Shield. Maybe I didn't get the exact version, can you point to the apk you used?


----------



## Shawn Colton

spawn calibur said:


> I tried a version 17 but still doesn't work on my Shield. Maybe I didn't get the exact version, can you point to the apk you used?



KODI 17.6


http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/android/arm64-v8a/


Install with X-PLORER. 



-SC


----------



## ToyContinuum

Does anybody use this with Emby or Plex? I cant seem to get the Now Playing working again.


----------



## ToyContinuum

Pretty sure most parts of the app are broken at this point. Most likely to do with a lot of huge changes to Kodi, Plex and Emby over the last 2 years. Hopefully see an update at some point.


----------



## enovison

ToyContinuum said:


> Pretty sure most parts of the app are broken at this point. Most likely to do with a lot of huge changes to Kodi, Plex and Emby over the last 2 years. Hopefully see an update at some point.




Check this out


MovieNow! Digital movie poster app for Raspberry pi
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=3099954&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToyContinuum

I might have to!

Thanks!


----------



## AV Happy

Hi, I am not very tech savvy with this type of thing but I would like to try to set up a small movie poster to the entrance of my movie room. 

My question is will this work on an old Microsoft Surface RT? I have one sat in a drawer doing nothing and if it was straightforward I thought this could be a simple way of setting up a poster.


Thank you for any replies.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

AV Happy said:


> Hi, I am not very tech savvy with this type of thing but I would like to try to set up a small movie poster to the entrance of my movie room.
> 
> My question is will this work on an old Microsoft Surface RT? I have one sat in a drawer doing nothing and if it was straightforward I thought this could be a simple way of setting up a poster.
> 
> 
> Thank you for any replies.


If that's Windows-based then you'll need to use the original movie poster app linked below. It hasn't been updated in awhile but you should still be able to get a digital poster up and running. Worth a try anyway.

http://movieposterapp.com/

Last dev version 2.3.0.4 direct like here:

http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.4_Dev_(12-9-2018).7z

For the latest and greatest, you need an RPi for the one discussed in this thread.


----------



## AV Happy

MidnightWatcher said:


> If that's Windows-based then you'll need to use the original movie poster app linked below. It hasn't been updated in awhile but you should still be able to get a digital poster up and running. Worth a try anyway.
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/
> 
> Last dev version 2.3.0.4 direct like here:
> 
> http://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.4_Dev_(12-9-2018).7z
> 
> For the latest and greatest, you need an RPi for the one discussed in this thread.



Thank you for the info, I will give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## AV Happy

Thank you for the info, I have tried it and I cant get it to work on my old Surface RT. None of the unzip apps will unzip the file they all come up with an error. I have tried unzipping it on another PC then transferring the unzipped file to the surface but I cant find a file to run the setup.


Thank you for trying but i guess the Surface can go back in the drawer.


----------



## enovison

AV Happy said:


> Thank you for the info, I have tried it and I cant get it to work on my old Surface RT. None of the unzip apps will unzip the file they all come up with an error. I have tried unzipping it on another PC then transferring the unzipped file to the surface but I cant find a file to run the setup.
> 
> 
> Thank you for trying but i guess the Surface can go back in the drawer.




Grab a raspberry pi and run the new movienow app!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitechee

*Fanart for Showtimes and ESPN Gamecast*

I've set this up on a 55" screen to be the same size as real movie posters and it is way too cool. In working to get Showtimes to work, I discovered I had to download my own Fanart and manually modify the .nfo file for Showtimes to work. I'm guessing the only way the Fanart necessary for Showtimes to be downloaded and added to the .nfo file is through one of the plug-ins. Can someone confirm this? I was hoping the Fanart would be downloaded with the poster when adding the poster to the cache. Also, does ESPN Gamecast work for other people? I just getting a shell with some text without much else loading.


----------



## OzSteve71

Is there a way (Kodi 17.6) that we can get the now playing poster from the file folder? if so what is the naming convention for it?


Also, how did Kaleidescape get added as it's not on mine?


----------



## Steve Sleeve

I am interested is making one. Do I need a 4K TV or is a 1080 fine? Any ideas for the thinnest or one that mounts the best? 

thx


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Steve Sleeve said:


> I am interested is making one. Do I need a 4K TV or is a 1080 fine? Any ideas for the thinnest or one that mounts the best?
> 
> thx


A 1080p TV will be fine as the program only runs 1080p anyways but these days 4K sets are pretty cheap. You don't need a fancy unit with all sorts of "Smart" bells and whistles. I utilized a Hisense 40" that was supposed to be recycled and the image quality is excellent. You aren't going to be watching this TV like you will your main movie display.

Pretty much all TV's out there use VESA standards for mounting so just match a thin profile wall mount to the correct pattern. Again most TVs now are also super thin. I think the box I built it 2.5" deep from the front face.

Check out my sig for some build info on my project. The most difficult part is measuring the frame to properly fit around the TV evenly unless you mouth the TV to a back panel that will give you exact dimaneions.


----------



## Steve Sleeve

Batiatus Rules said:


> A 1080p TV will be fine as the program only runs 1080p anyways but these days 4K sets are pretty cheap. You don't need a fancy unit with all sorts of "Smart" bells and whistles. I utilized a Hisense 40" that was supposed to be recycled and the image quality is excellent. You aren't going to be watching this TV like you will your main movie display.
> 
> Pretty much all TV's out there use VESA standards for mounting so just match a thin profile wall mount to the correct pattern. Again most TVs now are also super thin. I think the box I built it 2.5" deep from the front face.
> 
> Check out my sig for some build info on my project. The most difficult part is measuring the frame to properly fit around the TV evenly unless you mouth the TV to a back panel that will give you exact dimaneions.


Thanks almost got one at BB but they won't ship open box, how about screen burn on Fixed poster images? is that an issue?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Steve Sleeve said:


> Thanks almost got one at BB but they won't ship open box, how about screen burn on Fixed poster images? is that an issue?


Buy a standard LED LCD TV and burn-in shouldn't be an issue unless you run the TV on 24/7. Don't buy OLED.

Again something on the basic side (but not pure garbage) will look great. I'd never buy a Hisense TV to anything but a kids TV and this unit actually looks great because it's hardly doing any actual work.

Also, turn off ALL motion softening digital processing. You don't need poster transitions looking like unnatural soap operas. 

Also check out the Movie Now poster app for Raspberry Pi 3 and above. Same sort of program but lesser equipment requirement and currently actively being developed.


----------



## jeff Cox

Hello all! I’ve spent the last several days thinking with the app. Everything is working well except “Now Playing”. Regardless of whether it’s connected to Kodi or Plex, I don’t get the poster art to come up. It shows Now playing, and the runtime information, and tag line at the bottom, just no poster art. Has anybody else run into this! I’ve ordered a tv to run this on and have the pc ready to go, just can’t get past this one problem!


----------



## ToyContinuum

Most everyone has left the Windows App as its not supported anymore. Plex and Emby have changed so much that they dont sync anymore. MovieNow is the new app and is for Raspberry Pie. The developer of MoviePoster seems to have given up long ago.


----------



## ScAndal

If any designers or web developers want to help out with an open source version of Movie Poster app..hit me up on github.

I've got a repo i'm working on...

https://github.com/jensenkd/plex-poster


----------



## rmilyard

ScAndal said:


> If any designers or web developers want to help out with an open source version of Movie Poster app..hit me up on github.
> 
> I've got a repo i'm working on...
> 
> https://github.com/jensenkd/plex-poster


Not a developer or designer but willing to help out where I can. Love to test stuff out!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

For those still using the MoviePosterApp



> There is a new Dev build available for anyone who'd like to test. As many of you know this has been in the works for quite awhile. This build includes updated plugins for Plex and Kodi (supports Kodi 18), enhancements to the WebRemote (poster detail editor, playlist viewer, etc.) and numerous fixes. As a dev build, there may be unknown issues or incomplete features.
> MS .net 4.5.2 or above and MS Visual C++ runtime is a prerequisite for proper operation. There is no installer, simply extract the Archive with 7-zip and run MoviePoster.exe.
> 
> Download Dev Build 2.3.0.5 here: http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-30-2020).7z
> 
> Alternatively the same file is hosted on Google Drive
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16YL-vKHFZcGHkIOHiL19PSkG48c0fxC3
> 
> The MS Visual C++ installer is available here:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads


----------



## PrincessClevage

Is there any plugin or support for Emby?


----------



## prs

MidnightWatcher said:


> For those still using the MoviePosterApp
> 
> 
> There is a new Dev build available for anyone who'd like to test. As many of you know this has been in the works for quite awhile. This build includes updated plugins for Plex and Kodi (supports Kodi 18), enhancements to the WebRemote (poster detail editor, playlist viewer, etc.) and numerous fixes. As a dev build, there may be unknown issues or incomplete features.
> MS .net 4.5.2 or above and MS Visual C++ runtime is a prerequisite for proper operation. There is no installer, simply extract the Archive with 7-zip and run MoviePoster.exe.
> 
> Download Dev Build 2.3.0.5 here: http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downlo...(4-30-2020).7z
> 
> Alternatively the same file is hosted on Google Drive
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16Y...19PSkG48c0fxC3
> 
> The MS Visual C++ installer is available here:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...al-c-downloads


Where is this quoted from? I didn't see it posted on this thread or at his site.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Ah, forgot to note this was posted on his Facebook page.


----------



## ToyContinuum

I also am interested in Emby support for the Dev Build if at all possible.


----------



## prs

MidnightWatcher said:


> Ah, forgot to note this was posted on his Facebook page.


Thanks.

This is good news.


----------



## ToyContinuum

Looks like this is a huge update to the app. Emby is confirmed fully working with its connection again and the webremote is a huge upgrade!


----------



## Chris Young

This is just Awesome news.


----------



## Killroy

So far this version has been running smooth but the real test is 2-3 days (24/7) without any crashes.


----------



## Chris Young

Killroy said:


> So far this version has been running smooth but the real test is 2-3 days (24/7) without any crashes.


Yep already had my first crash but I am happy to see the Plex monitoring working again inside the home and remote. This has been something I wanted in the Movie Now Pi to do but hasn't gotten there without say dialing in an IP( with User Name and PW for the Plex Account) but only to one IP address Hopefully sometime it will. 
But I do support both of the programs Movie Poster and Movie Now. 

Any chance we could get a link the Facebook Page for this Movie Poster Software Please?

So glad it's here again. 
Have Fun


----------



## MidnightWatcher

On Facebook it's Great Dane Cinema.


----------



## Chris Young

MidnightWatcher said:


> On Facebook it's Great Dane Cinema.


Thank you MidnightWatcher


Well I spoke to soon the Plex part seems to break after say 1 items plays and then lets say it goes back to displaying movie posters then someone starts another Plex item on the server local or outside the home and it breaks. Just keeps displaying the movie posters stored. Whats also strange is if restart or just start the computer up Plex doesn't just come on with it's icon as it normally did in the past.

Any thoughts or help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Killroy

Killroy said:


> So far this version has been running smooth but the real test is 2-3 days (24/7) without any crashes.


I guess I spoke too soon as well... after the first fatal flaw crash it has been crashing every 30-60 minutes just like before.


----------



## DenverMDM

Killroy said:


> I guess I spoke too soon as well... after the first fatal flaw crash it has been crashing every 30-60 minutes just like before.


Was the new release pulled down off both sites?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I see it here:

http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-30-2020).7z


----------



## DenverMDM

MidnightWatcher said:


> I see it here:
> 
> http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-30-2020).7z


Got it! Thanks so much


----------



## rmilyard

So my old Lenovo Atom PC that was running my poster pc might be dead. What is something cheap people find good for running this now?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

rmilyard said:


> So my old Lenovo Atom PC that was running my poster pc might be dead. What is something cheap people find good for running this now?


Any Z83 mini PC or higher with Windows 10 should work fine. That's what I used to use.


----------



## rmilyard

MidnightWatcher said:


> Any Z83 mini PC or higher with Windows 10 should work fine. That's what I used to use.


Guess I will look around. What about storage? With ones with 64gig big enough?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

rmilyard said:


> Guess I will look around. What about storage? With ones with 64gig big enough?


Sure. I had a 32GB version and installed everything on a 64GB USB thumb drive.


----------



## Gnhflyer72

Now this is a cool idea, might have to attempt to build one of these!


----------



## lycokayaker

is anyone else having any luck. I just downloaded it and it seems to be crashing a lot. I put it on one of my laptops and it can't seem to stay running smoothly at all. Is this a dead option and need to migrate to the raspberry pi version?


----------



## Shawn Colton

lycokayaker said:


> is anyone else having any luck. I just downloaded it and it seems to be crashing a lot. I put it on one of my laptops and it can't seem to stay running smoothly at all. Is this a dead option and need to migrate to the raspberry pi version?



I had the same issue with MoviePoster. I had to stay with KODI 17 for my posters to work, but the app would still crash after a few hours. I made the decision to move to RP4 and try MovieNow. The setup is pretty basic and you'll be up and running in a few hours.


-sacolton


----------



## pkinneb

lycokayaker said:


> is anyone else having any luck. I just downloaded it and it seems to be crashing a lot. I put it on one of my laptops and it can't seem to stay running smoothly at all. Is this a dead option and need to migrate to the raspberry pi version?


Mine crashed last week as well I am switching over to MovieNow


----------



## chipsta040365

PrincessClevage said:


> Is there any plugin or support for Emby?


Yes Ms Cleavage
There is Support for Kodi,Plex, Emby and now Jellyfin.

I have ben using it for years


----------



## gec5741

I'm having trouble getting the now playing to work with my plex TV shows. Works fine for movies but nothing when I play any show? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rekent

*Plex Plugin Setup*

Is anyone else having trouble using the Plex Plugin? 

I have entered my IP address and port number and in the Plex server network settings have authorized the IP address of the computer running MoviePoster to connect without authentication.

If I try to use my Plex credentials, I receive a "Connection Failed! Please verify your settings." error message. If I do not try to use my Plex credentials, I receive an error message saying "Connection Failed! Not Connected : [IP ADDRES] Nothing is playing or 'tvOS (Master Bedroom)' was not found on your Plex Media Server. Please verify your settings." The device name that I am using is coming directly out of the Plex server logs that, on connection, state "Device is tvOS (Master Bedroom)."

Where am I going wrong??


----------



## vemulasri

I have several plex shares that I leverage from time to time. Is there a way to show the now playing if i am playing from one of the plex shares?


----------



## Ramy Khalil

Can you please share photos of the hardware setup? how is the whole system connected inside the frame, the screen with he intel compute stick, the motion controller, ir blaster, and external PIR sensor?


----------



## Ramy Khalil

I am trying to connect the Plex plugin, but having connection problem

what is the deviceIDtowatch? I input the IP address and port 32400 and in the device id I write the name of the server "mediaHub", it says connection failed /not Authorized 192.168.1.100:32400 nothing is playing or mediahub was not found on your Plex media server

how can I fix that please?

I have the tv connected to intel compute stick which is connected to the internet, and the movieposter app doesn't have any other plugin activated


----------



## Ramy Khalil

Ralphy4321 said:


> Plex plug-in stopped working for me and now the plex tab disappeared Any ideas how to get it back


Me too even on the latest version 23.0.5 plex plugin tab disappeared, did you solve it?


----------



## MrDennis

Excuse me for being a complete nube on this subject but I want to mount a virtual movie poster display on my HT wall and don't have the time today to read 3000 plus posts on the subject. What hardware / software do I need to make this happen?

My list so far is;

1) 42" 4K TV
2) Movie Poster App

That's about as far as I've gotten. Is it as simple as hang the TV on wall, load up a stick and shove stick into TV?

Dennis

Update:

So I found a pretty informative link on YouTube on this very subject. Looks like I can buy a Windows 10 Stick - >S40 Mini PC Stick Intel Celeron N4000 and a keyboard and do the proof of concept using my computer monitor than grab a TV and get busy.


----------



## MrDennis

Confused more than ever;

Grate Dane Cinema Facebook page says I need;
1) MS .net 4.5.2 or above for proper operation.
2) MS Visual C++ runtime for proper operation
3) 7-zip software
4) Download the MoviePoster.exe file

Will all that work on the Windows 10 computer stick I see other people using for the Movie Poster App? Reason I ask is the Movie Poster website says Microsoft Windows Vista, Windows7, or Windows 8.1 or is the website just out of date.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Yes, works on Windows 10.


----------



## enovison

MrDennis said:


> Confused more than ever;
> 
> 
> 
> Grate Dane Cinema Facebook page says I need;
> 
> 1) MS .net 4.5.2 or above for proper operation.
> 
> 2) MS Visual C++ runtime for proper operation
> 
> 3) 7-zip software
> 
> 4) Download the MoviePoster.exe file
> 
> 
> 
> Will all that work on the Windows 10 computer stick I see other people using for the Movie Poster App? Reason I ask is the Movie Poster website says Microsoft Windows Vista, Windows7, or Windows 8.1 or is the website just out of date.




Check out the movienow app. Works on raspberry pi- basically plug and play and is actively supported 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega-Man21#

is this working with the new version of kodi I was able to sign in but it doesnt seem to display the posters. do I have to have personal media for it to work or does it work with addons?


----------



## Mega-Man21#

Mega-Man21# said:


> is this working with the new version of kodi I was able to sign in but it doesnt seem to display the posters. do I have to have personal media for it to work or does it work with addons?


 it works with the latest version of kodi but no movie poster display using the latest update posted on the forums


----------



## videobear

Well, darn it! The latest update to Windows 10 broke Movie Poster. Uninstalling the update didn't fix it, either.


----------



## Rendermdan Dan

I've got he motion poster app setup with the Emby Plugin. Running it on the same server as the Emby Server. When setting up the displays, the default view works perfectly as expected. I am also trying to setup a web view to another wall display. I'm using another computer as a test before I convert my static poster to a monitor. When I open the web view on the remote computer, it shows the Coming Soon posters just fine. But when I play a video, the coming soon transitions to Now playing, it shows the times and other info at the bottom, but it only shows the poster occasionally. If I stop the playback and start it again, sometimes it will show up, sometimes it wont. Its very intermittent when the poster will display. If I stop the playback, it does go back to showing the coming soon posters just fine.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## bc1969

Are the rumors true that this app is no longer supported by the developer? I'm late to the show and feel in love with it on the specs but I've hit road blocks at every point getting it to work. Is my situation unique or are others experiencing problems with Webview and Plex intergations?


----------



## videobear

Meyer hasn't posted in this thread for a long time, but his website is up and when I asked for support thru the website I got a quick response.


----------



## Netwalkr101

Does anybody know if Movieposter will also work with TV shows in Emby and or Kodi? And if so can they explain how too please?


----------



## Skynet101

rekent said:


> *Plex Plugin Setup*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble using the Plex Plugin?
> 
> I have entered my IP address and port number and in the Plex server network settings have authorized the IP address of the computer running MoviePoster to connect without authentication.
> 
> If I try to use my Plex credentials, I receive a "Connection Failed! Please verify your settings." error message. If I do not try to use my Plex credentials, I receive an error message saying "Connection Failed! Not Connected : [IP ADDRES] Nothing is playing or 'tvOS (Master Bedroom)' was not found on your Plex Media Server. Please verify your settings." The device name that I am using is coming directly out of the Plex server logs that, on connection, state "Device is tvOS (Master Bedroom)."
> 
> Where am I going wrong??


Below is an example what you are looking for. 
For the serveraddress: This will be your IP address of where you are hosting your Plex Server. To find this you can do a IPCONFIG /ALL and it should display the IPV4 address. Mine was 192.168.1.221
For the deviceidtowatch: This will be the designated device you want to setup when Plex is playing on the device. Mine is Living Roku. Your may be different. To find this you will need to go into Plex Dashboard and see the device ID.









Hope this helps.


----------



## Topfox124

Late to the game in using this app, and I don’t use Kodi or Plex so now playing for me is manual. So far loving this app even though it seems folks have been abandoning it due to lack of support. I do have one issue, ESPN Gamecast. I’d like to try out this feature, but when I try to use it I get an error saying something along the lines of ESPN Gamecast refused the connection. Is anyone that’s still using this app utilizing the Gamecast feature? Is there something else I need to install on my machine for it to work? Note: my two screens are connecting to the app through Webview. I’m hosting the app on a centralized machine.


----------



## Bobby Manis

I am trying to get tv shows to work in custom list. I created a custom list and added several tv shows. The posters show up in my list but are never displayed on my screen. I only see the movies in my custom list.


----------



## ramymounir123

guys has anyone ever managed to connect Radarr to movie app as a source? couch potato works, but not Radarr. I am interested please let me know.


----------



## videobear

I still have not managed to get MoviePoster working with the current Windows 10, and Meyer apparently has stopped replying to my emails. If MP is indeed dead, he really ought to take down his site and accepting donations.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

videobear said:


> I still have not managed to get MoviePoster working with the current Windows 10, and Meyer apparently has stopped replying to my emails. If MP is indeed dead, he really ought to take down his site and accepting donations.


His four-year-old daughter passed away suddenly a few months ago. It will take time to get back to where things were.


----------



## pkinneb

MidnightWatcher said:


> His four-year-old daughter passed away suddenly a few months ago. It will take time to get back to where things were.


I think that was Oraid with MovieNow. This is another software that Meyer had. FWIW I just switched to MovieNow and it is working pretty well still learning.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

pkinneb said:


> I think that was Oraid with MovieNow. This is another software that Meyer had.


Ah yes you're correct.


----------



## RockDawg

MidnightWatcher said:


> His four-year-old daughter passed away suddenly a few months ago. It will take time to get back to where things were.


I think it's been about 7 months now. And while I really feel for his loss, it would have only taken a few moments in all these months to remove the donation/payment options or at least put up a notice saying it may be a while. And there are at least a couple incidents of people paying for the poster packs and not receiving them since he went silent. And, I believe he has a relative (cousin?) kinda sorta posting on the forum once in a blue moon who is aware of at least one incident of someone paying for the poster pack and never receiving it. And still the option remains along with option for donations????

I can totally feel and even relate to someone experiencing a great loss, but you can't allow that incident to allow people to get ripped off.


----------



## Killroy

RockDawg said:


> I think it's been about 7 months now. And while I really feel for his loss, it would have only taken a few moments in all these months to remove the donation/payment options or at least put up a notice saying it may be a while. And there are at least a couple incidents of people paying for the poster packs and not receiving them since he went silent. And, I believe he has a relative (cousin?) kinda sorta posting on the forum once in a blue moon who is aware of at least one incident of someone paying for the poster pack and never receiving it. And still the option remains along with option for donations????
> 
> I can totally feel and even relate to someone experiencing a great loss, but you can't allow that incident to allow people to get ripped off.


I hate to say it but I think MovieNow, just like MoviePoster, will be abandoned-ware here pretty quick. 0Raid had already expressed frustration that the project was taking way too much of his time and the "donations" were not sufficient to make it worth his time. At least version 4.1 is pretty stable with a few simple bugs. Someone else modified it so maybe someone else will pick up the torch and continue developing it...but I seriously doubt it.

Since MoviePoster is no longer working for me I am quite happy with MovieNow in its current state as long as I don't update RaspeberryPi and break it.


----------



## pkinneb

RockDawg said:


> I think it's been about 7 months now. And while I really feel for his loss, it would have only taken a few moments in all these months to remove the donation/payment options or at least put up a notice saying it may be a while. And there are at least a couple incidents of people paying for the poster packs and not receiving them since he went silent. And, I believe he has a relative (cousin?) kinda sorta posting on the forum once in a blue moon who is aware of at least one incident of someone paying for the poster pack and never receiving it. And still the option remains along with option for donations????
> 
> I can totally feel and even relate to someone experiencing a great loss, but you can't allow that incident to allow people to get ripped off.


FWIW I was one of those who ordered a movie poster pack and waited months, finally I decided I could do it on my own which I did. I requested a refund and it was applied within two days, no questions asked. While I know its been several months I can only imagine what Oraid is going through. Think about this you spend every waking hour on a movie poster app not realizing one of your small children is about to leave this world...I would find it extremely difficult to go back to that activity and totally understand his position. 4.1 works well and as a computer novice I would say pretty straight forward. I do hope someone picks up the torch but if not I will continue to use 4.1.


----------



## RockDawg

Glad you got your refund and I would certainly hope it was "no questions asked". I can't begin to imagine his loss either but for all the months it's been, I feel he should've taken a moment and either posted a notice or disabled the donations and purchases since he is totally absent. He's certainly under no obligation to come back to the project but leaving payment options up is not a good idea IMO. And your situation, at least, should have alerted him to that but he chose to leave it be. Whatever. Point is people should have full disclosure about the status before they go donating their hard earned money since it does look dead.

P.S. - 4.1 may work well for some. But myself, and others, have a problem where after hours or days it crashes to the Aww Snap! screen and must be rebooted. There's a thread about it on the site.


----------



## pkinneb

So has anyone else noticed that Meyer (Great Dane Cinema) started posting user video's for this software two days ago? Is he back to supporting it?


----------



## solobaric

Where is he posting the user videos at? Can I still use this for posters? Don't need the Plex/Kodi features.


----------



## solobaric

Help please. I can't get the Dev software to download. I have the 7 zip program on my desktop. When I click on "download" tab on the movieposterapp site, nothing happens. Tried dropping and dragging tab into 7 zip also.


----------



## pkinneb

solobaric said:


> Where is he posting the user videos at? Can I still use this for posters? Don't need the Plex/Kodi features.


----------



## slackshot

Just going to add here that I recently rebuilt my MoviePoster App display after my old Intel Compute stick took a dive. There is an April Dev build that is on the MoviePoster App website that works fine on Win10 20H2.


----------



## Killroy

slackshot said:


> Just going to add here that I recently rebuilt my MoviePoster App display after my old Intel Compute stick took a dive. There is an April Dev build that is on the MoviePoster App website that works fine on Win10 20H2.


How stable is it? Last one was crashing after a day or two of 24/7 running.


----------



## slackshot

I just reached out to Meyer64 on the app and he responded to me via email. He's had some personal things going on that has delayed some releases, but will continue to support the app.. I just sent him a donation... I would encourage others to join in to show some support, it is a great program that really adds to our home theater experiences... I'd easily would have spent way more on real posters...

@Killroy - I've been running the April build all day today and no issues on my end so far... he mentioned to me in the email it was pretty stable but needed a little polish.. for my use its working just fine.


----------



## DougUSMC

slackshot said:


> I just reached out to Meyer64 on the app and he responded to me via email. He's had some personal things going on that has delayed some releases, but will continue to support the app.. I just sent him a donation... I would encourage others to join in to show some support, it is a great program that really adds to our home theater experiences... I'd easily would have spent way more on real posters...
> 
> @Killroy - I've been running the April build all day today and no issues on my end so far... he mentioned to me in the email it was pretty stable but needed a little polish.. for my use its working just fine.



Wow, I know he had a bunch of things happening, none of them great. I'm glad to hear that he may be coming out the other side of the tunnel, and seeing some normalcy in life.


----------



## mpjmeyer

How do you rotate the screen? I’ve looked everywhere and nothing is working!!


----------



## slackshot

If it's the movie poster app, the display would be setup in Windows 10 from Landscape to Portrait... If its the other app.. I have no idea  But maybe a config file or something for that program? It runs on a Rasberry Pi right?


----------



## mpjmeyer

Yes it’s the Raspberry Pi 4


----------



## bluer101

I rotate mine in windows 10.


----------



## mpjmeyer

How do I do this? Plug the sd card into the computer, then what?


----------



## mpjmeyer

Ok I’m about to give up. NOTHING IS WORKING!! Today I erased all data on the sd card by formatting it, then did this...

There are 2 links to download movienow, 1 says “hosted here in server” and the other says “hosted @ mediafire”

I re-downloaded the MovieNowapp using the “hosted here in server” link

unzipped the file with 7zip

wrote the image to the sd card using etcher

plugged the sd card into the pi and now this is all I get...









I then power the pi off, try the other hdmi out only to get a black screen that never shows an image.

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!! I’ve been at this for 2 days with no progress


----------



## mpjmeyer

I’m at a loss for words. For the heck of it, I plugged the pi back into our bedroom tv which is where I tested it before purchasing a dedicated tv and wala...what’s going on here?








Why does it work fine on this tv but not the 43” Vizeo??


----------



## MidnightWatcher

mpjmeyer said:


> Ok I’m about to give up. NOTHING IS WORKING!! Today I erased all data on the sd card by formatting it, then did this...
> 
> There are 2 links to download movienow, 1 says “hosted here in server” and the other says “hosted @ mediafire”
> 
> I re-downloaded the MovieNowapp using the “hosted here in server” link
> 
> unzipped the file with 7zip
> 
> wrote the image to the sd card using etcher
> 
> plugged the sd card into the pi and now this is all I get...
> View attachment 3074236
> 
> 
> I then power the pi off, try the other hdmi out only to get a black screen that never shows an image.
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!! I’ve been at this for 2 days with no progress


You're in the wrong forum thread. This one is for the MoviePosterApp for Windows 10, not MovieNow for the RPi.


----------



## bluer101

I just realized he is posting in the wrong thread. That’s why I said just rotate in windows 10 for display.


----------



## DenverMDM

Anyone have any tips on downloading the latest dev build? I’ve tried 7z but not sure I’m doing it correctly. I had the public version running correctly but uninstalled looking to run the dev build for the Plex and Kodi Now Showing posters to run correctly. Help!!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

DenverMDM said:


> Anyone have any tips on downloading the latest dev build? I’ve tried 7z but not sure I’m doing it correctly. I had the public version running correctly but uninstalled looking to run the dev build for the Plex and Kodi Now Showing posters to run correctly. Help!!


This is what I did.

1. Installed the public version and registered
2. Downloaded the latest dev build and extracted with WinRAR (https://www.rarlab.com/)
3. Copied contents of dev version folder and overwrote the installed public version



Index of /Downloads/Beta


----------



## DenverMDM

So just to clarify. Am I supposed to overwrite the public version contents using windows rar when unzipping the development version? I think I missed a step and got it working but couldn’t get into settings without it crashing. Thanks!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

DenverMDM said:


> So just to clarify. Am I supposed to overwrite the public version contents using windows rar when unzipping the development version? I think I missed a step and got it working but couldn’t get into settings without it crashing. Thanks!


If it's crashing try extracting and simply running the program directly from the dev directory instead of overwriting.


----------



## DenverMDM

MidnightWatcher said:


> If it's crashing try extracting and simply running the program directly from the dev directory instead of overwriting.


I’ve tried it a few ways and can’t get it to work with the developer version. I guess I’ll have to wait for the version with an installler. I’m running it on an older machine so that could be an issue also. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Whoops! Wrong thread.

I will note that it's confusing reading people talking about the Movie Now app in the MoviePoster thread. There is a Movie Now thread to.


----------



## Spaded21

I can't seem to remove the Coming Soon banner. I deleted the file from the Default theme folder and that didn't work. I copied the Default theme folder to create a new theme without the Coming Soon image which didn't work. And I created a blank, transparent image, named in coming soon, and put that in the new theme folder which still didn't work.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Spaded21 said:


> I can't seem to remove the Coming Soon banner. I deleted the file from the Default theme folder and that didn't work. I copied the Default theme folder to create a new theme without the Coming Soon image which didn't work. And I created a blank, transparent image, named in coming soon, and put that in the new theme folder which still didn't work.


This is for MoviePoster, right? A bit more info might help people offer a solution.

Did you change the theme in the settings to one without the banner?

How are you pulling in posters? Local or from the internet?

Why do you not want the banner?


----------



## Spaded21

Batiatus Rules said:


> This is for MoviePoster, right? A bit more info might help people offer a solution.
> 
> Did you change the theme in the settings to one without the banner?
> 
> How are you pulling in posters? Local or from the internet?
> 
> Why do you not want the banner?


Thank you for the response. I tried to provide as much info as I could.

Yes this is for the MoviePoster app running on Windows.

One of things I mentioned trying was creating a new theme without the coming soon.png image. This didn't work as it still showed up. Adding a blank, transparent image named Coming Soon also didn't work. If I reload the page the banner will disappear, but as soon as the next image loads the banner comes back.

This is only happening in the webview, I hadn't tried the normal app view before but it doesn't show up there. I did go in and clear out all cookies and cached images from the browser but that didn't help. Tried Chrome and Edge, no difference.

I am pulling the posters from the internet and it's also connecting to my Plex server.

I just prefer not to have it. Most of the posters being displayed are movies that have been out for awhile. And even though I am not using an OLED for this, I would prefer to not have to worry about burn-in at all.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Spaded21 said:


> Thank you for the response. I tried to provide as much info as I could.
> 
> Yes this is for the MoviePoster app running on Windows.
> 
> One of things I mentioned trying was creating a new theme without the coming soon.png image. This didn't work as it still showed up. Adding a blank, transparent image named Coming Soon also didn't work. If I reload the page the banner will disappear, but as soon as the next image loads the banner comes back.
> 
> This is only happening in the webview, I hadn't tried the normal app view before but it doesn't show up there. I did go in and clear out all cookies and cached images from the browser but that didn't help. Tried Chrome and Edge, no difference.
> 
> I am pulling the posters from the internet and it's also connecting to my Plex server.
> 
> I just prefer not to have it. Most of the posters being displayed are movies that have been out for awhile. And even though I am not using an OLED for this, I would prefer to not have to worry about burn-in at all.


I don't have anything to offer in regards to help as I'm sure I use MP differently than you. MY guess would be something to do with the webview mode though (I don't use that at all). Obviously you don't want "Coming Soon" for the movie you are actually watching. Hope you can figure it out!


----------



## Spaded21

Batiatus Rules said:


> I don't have anything to offer in regards to help as I'm sure I use MP differently than you. MY guess would be something to do with the webview mode though (I don't use that at all). Obviously you don't want "Coming Soon" for the movie you are actually watching. Hope you can figure it out!


Yeah it seems to just be in the web browser version. I am currently running the app on a virtual machine and my plan was to just use an old Chromecast to send it to the TV. Turns out you can't rotate the display on a VM so looks like I will need to get a dedicated PC for this project. In that case I can just run it directly on the screen and bypass these issues. Appreciate the feedback though to help sort this out.


----------



## gjlutz

I'm currently trying to use the latest developer release of MoviePoster App - and I'm trying to find the correct settings to not allow it to automatically grab posters. I want to only manually select posters to add to my cache. I've turned off all checkboxes in sources. I've added two posters manually to the cache. For some reason - no posters are ever displayed with this setup - and nothing appears in my Playlist. I'm assuming I turned something off that needs to be on - but can't for the life of me figure out what those settings are. Any suggestions? Anyone use it in this manner? I also have Plex setup - and it works flawlessly for now playing - I just can't get it to display the items in my cache.


----------



## david marchand

Hello, first of all thanks for the program and I would like to know if there is the possibility of activating in addition a "Showtimes" banner?
4 in all "Coming Soon, Featuring, Now Playing, Show times".
thank you


----------



## GRIMMACE

gjlutz said:


> I'm currently trying to use the latest developer release of MoviePoster App - and I'm trying to find the correct settings to not allow it to automatically grab posters. I want to only manually select posters to add to my cache. I've turned off all checkboxes in sources. I've added two posters manually to the cache. For some reason - no posters are ever displayed with this setup - and nothing appears in my Playlist. I'm assuming I turned something off that needs to be on - but can't for the life of me figure out what those settings are. Any suggestions? Anyone use it in this manner? I also have Plex setup - and it works flawlessly for now playing - I just can't get it to display the items in my cache.


Add a custom list under Sources


----------



## GRIMMACE

david marchand said:


> Hello, first of all thanks for the program and I would like to know if there is the possibility of activating in addition a "Showtimes" banner?
> 4 in all "Coming Soon, Featuring, Now Playing, Show times".
> thank you


Showtimes functionality is available under the Other Posters tab in the settings.


----------



## david marchand

Hello I is not the logo the 16/9 video format or other aspect that is not displayed?


----------



## quasimodo1

Everything is running right. But the top of the poster is cut of on my TV. The coming Soon part is cut off. any ideas?


----------



## AXLCMT

Its been a while, but my Movie Poster App setup is back up and running...
I had a PC with a cheap HDMI card installed in it since it did not have a HDMI port on it 
(free 8gb RAM Windows PC that I got from my sister-in-law)...
Went to start it up a few weeks ago and HDMI card was a no go..
Ditched the old PC (still have it but its in storage now)..
Went onto eBay and searched for a 16GB EMBEDDED HDMI port and found a great deal for 
one in Colorado for $299 plus cheap shipping.
Set it up with Movie Poster just in time for this epic battle of behemoths for an Easter weekend blockbuster showing.
It feels so awesome knowing I won't have to deal with the headache with HDMI connectivity again...
Can't wait to see this movie Saturday night...


----------



## CaptainKen

quasimodo1 said:


> Everything is running right. But the top of the poster is cut of on my TV. The coming Soon part is cut off. any ideas?


I'm no expert and it's been years since I've tinkered with it, but this is what I had to put into the displays browser, where the IP address is that of your server. The ", 1040" is the part I added, but not after multiple attempts to find the correct value. Perhaps someone else here is a lot more knowledgeable and will jump in.



http://192.168.1.200:8082/webview.html?displayid(1,1040)


----------



## Larmy

Does anyone have any higher resolution motion posters? I’m using a 43” 4K tv, and the posters I’ve been able to find are low res and grainy.


----------



## ike12

AXLCMT said:


> Its been a while, but my Movie Poster App setup is back up and running...
> I had a PC with a cheap HDMI card installed in it since it did not have a HDMI port on it
> (free 8gb RAM Windows PC that I got from my sister-in-law)...
> Went to start it up a few weeks ago and HDMI card was a no go..
> Ditched the old PC (still have it but its in storage now)..
> Went onto eBay and searched for a 16GB EMBEDDED HDMI port and found a great deal for
> one in Colorado for $299 plus cheap shipping.
> Set it up with Movie Poster just in time for this epic battle of behemoths for an Easter weekend blockbuster showing.
> It feels so awesome knowing I won't have to deal with the headache with HDMI connectivity again...
> Can't wait to see this movie Saturday night...
> View attachment 3118138
> View attachment 3118138



That is awesome! How did you get that poster? My son and I cannot wait to watch in the new theatre this weekend as well but my poster is not the same as the one you show nor is it listed in "alternatives".. I am new to the digital poster since i just buily my frame but I LOVE it.. How do you get all your posters? Also, does anyone know why when I use my custom list does it seem to "stop" on one poster randomly and I need to restart the app to get it to move along again, until it again just stops on random posters? TY


----------



## ike12

Edit: Found the poster it must have updated! looks awesome... Anyone that has seen my issue of a poster just randomly freezing I would appreciate any help! Thanks


----------



## RoddyG

I've been playing with movie really trying to get this running but I'm have a problem I was only able to download 2.2.0.1 msi installer I can't open 2.3.0.5_Dev I deleted 2.2 and it's still not work any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Thxlor

RoddyG said:


> I've been playing with movie really trying to get this running but I'm have a problem I was only able to download 2.2.0.1 msi installer I can't open 2.3.0.5_Dev I deleted 2.2 and it's still not work any help is greatly appreciated


I downloaded and installed the original 2.2.0.1 installer and installed it. Then downloaded the latest Dev build, which you find here.


http://www.movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-30-2020).7z



Once the latest Dev build is extracted using WINZIP, copy the files over to the original Movieposterapp folder. Say yes to overwriting all the files. It should work for you then.

Side note, I had problems with it opening and found out that the displayconfig.xml file had an error from the PC not shutting down properly. The file is in the AppData folder. You can find the file under *C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\AppData\Local\MoviePoster\System*
AppData is normally hidden, so you may need to enable viewing hidden files. in order to browse to it. 
This article explains how to find it if its hidden. 

If you delete the *displayconfig.xml* file, the display layout configuration will be reset to the default the next time the program loads. 

Hope any of this helps.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

I just started using this app again recently and I'm trying to figure out how to do multiple displays? I read the guide but every time I add another display and save it, it does not show up. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Larmy

dysmartguy2005 said:


> I just started using this app again recently and I'm trying to figure out how to do multiple displays? I read the guide but every time I add another display and save it, it does not show up. Am I doing something wrong?



I'm having the exact same problem. Still haven't come up with a solution.


----------



## TxDraw

So I have downloaded and installed the latest version, 2.3.05 and have even downloaded and installed the latest Youtube.dl and Mplayer, but still cant get trailers to save and play. I've even tried downloading trailers manually and placing them in their folders with just the .trailer.mp4 tag at the end and still nothing plays. I'm running Windows 10 on my PC .The posters play and download just fine and the showtimes feature works.. I sure would appreciate any thoughts or solutions... Thank you.
Heres a bit of the log


4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - tt9684220 is in the cache, loading from cache.
4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt9684220 - Bad Trip
4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items.
4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - Saving ExtraArt for tt9684220.
4/13/2021 10:55:42 AM - ExtraArt for tt9684220 has been saved.
4/13/2021 10:55:42 AM - Showing poster for 'Bad Trip' on displaygroup: 1
4/13/2021 10:55:43 AM - Using Transition Effect: Blood
4/13/2021 10:55:44 AM - Updating UI Finished
4/13/2021 10:55:44 AM - temp Pause Off
4/13/2021 10:55:46 AM - Preparing to download trailer for Casper
4/13/2021 10:55:48 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] BBEB9OSfeCA: Downloading webpage
4/13/2021 10:55:48 AM - Youtube-DL output:
4/13/2021 10:55:49 AM - 360p MP4 Trailer for Casper was not saved.
4/13/2021 10:56:14 AM - Preparing to download trailer for Spider-Man 2
4/13/2021 10:56:15 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] 3jBFwltrxJw: Downloading webpage
4/13/2021 10:56:16 AM - Youtube-DL output:
4/13/2021 10:56:16 AM - 720p MP4 Trailer for Spider-Man 2 was not saved.
4/13/2021 10:56:16 AM - Trying to download 18 for Spider-Man 2
4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Show Next
4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt0096895
4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - tt0096895 is in the cache, loading from cache.
4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt0096895 - Batman
4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items.
4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
4/13/2021 10:56:22 AM - Showing poster for 'Batman' on displaygroup: 1
4/13/2021 10:56:22 AM - Updating UI started for Batman : tt0096895
4/13/2021 10:56:23 AM - Using Transition Effect: Drop Fade
4/13/2021 10:56:23 AM - Updating UI Finished
4/13/2021 10:56:23 AM - temp Pause Off
4/13/2021 10:56:46 AM - Preparing to download trailer for Spider-Man 2
4/13/2021 10:56:48 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] 3jBFwltrxJw: Downloading webpage
4/13/2021 10:56:48 AM - Youtube-DL output:
4/13/2021 10:56:49 AM - 360p MP4 Trailer for Spider-Man 2 was not saved.


Can anyone tell me why its not saving the trailer files or why its not playing them? Below is the program file folder..should I move or delete anything?


----------



## JackVette

Hello,

I really don't know the answer to your situation, but I finally got my trailers to work. I followed what he had in his guide:

"MoviePoster utilizes a 3rd party app called youtube-dl for its trailer features. From time to time protocols and API’s change that break its functionality. In this case, you can update the included version of Youtube-dl.exe to restore trailer functions. You can download the current Windows release from youtube-dl: Download Page You want to download the Windows exe version and replace the file currently located in your MoviePoster installation folder in the mplayer folder."

I found the appropriate DLL on another one of my machines. I copied it into the folder as he stated and they started downloading.... I have the app loaded on two machines and both work appropriately.

If I go and ask to download a poster, I will see a message that the trailer downloaded as well....

Best of luck,

Jack





TxDraw said:


> So I have downloaded and installed the latest version, 2.3.05 and have even downloaded and installed the latest Youtube.dl and Mplayer, but still cant get trailers to save and play. I've even tried downloading trailers manually and placing them in their folders with just the .trailer.mp4 tag at the end and still nothing plays. I'm running Windows 10 on my PC .The posters play and download just fine and the showtimes feature works.. I sure would appreciate any thoughts or solutions... Thank you.
> Heres a bit of the log
> 
> 
> 4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - tt9684220 is in the cache, loading from cache.
> 4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt9684220 - Bad Trip
> 4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items.
> 4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
> 4/13/2021 10:55:40 AM - Saving ExtraArt for tt9684220.
> 4/13/2021 10:55:42 AM - ExtraArt for tt9684220 has been saved.
> 4/13/2021 10:55:42 AM - Showing poster for 'Bad Trip' on displaygroup: 1
> 4/13/2021 10:55:43 AM - Using Transition Effect: Blood
> 4/13/2021 10:55:44 AM - Updating UI Finished
> 4/13/2021 10:55:44 AM - temp Pause Off
> 4/13/2021 10:55:46 AM - Preparing to download trailer for Casper
> 4/13/2021 10:55:48 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] BBEB9OSfeCA: Downloading webpage
> 4/13/2021 10:55:48 AM - Youtube-DL output:
> 4/13/2021 10:55:49 AM - 360p MP4 Trailer for Casper was not saved.
> 4/13/2021 10:56:14 AM - Preparing to download trailer for Spider-Man 2
> 4/13/2021 10:56:15 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] 3jBFwltrxJw: Downloading webpage
> 4/13/2021 10:56:16 AM - Youtube-DL output:
> 4/13/2021 10:56:16 AM - 720p MP4 Trailer for Spider-Man 2 was not saved.
> 4/13/2021 10:56:16 AM - Trying to download 18 for Spider-Man 2
> 4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Show Next
> 4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Getting posterDisplayObject by IMDB: tt0096895
> 4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - tt0096895 is in the cache, loading from cache.
> 4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Loaded PosterDisplayObject for tt0096895 - Batman
> 4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - VIEWED POSTERS has more than 5 items.
> 4/13/2021 10:56:21 AM - Nothing Is Playing.....Updating From Cache
> 4/13/2021 10:56:22 AM - Showing poster for 'Batman' on displaygroup: 1
> 4/13/2021 10:56:22 AM - Updating UI started for Batman : tt0096895
> 4/13/2021 10:56:23 AM - Using Transition Effect: Drop Fade
> 4/13/2021 10:56:23 AM - Updating UI Finished
> 4/13/2021 10:56:23 AM - temp Pause Off
> 4/13/2021 10:56:46 AM - Preparing to download trailer for Spider-Man 2
> 4/13/2021 10:56:48 AM - Youtube-DL output: [youtube] 3jBFwltrxJw: Downloading webpage
> 4/13/2021 10:56:48 AM - Youtube-DL output:
> 4/13/2021 10:56:49 AM - 360p MP4 Trailer for Spider-Man 2 was not saved.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why its not saving the trailer files or why its not playing them? Below is the program file folder..should I move or delete anything?
> View attachment 3122406


----------



## mpjmeyer

Need help. I have everything registered and all works fine for the most part.

When I boot my computer, movieposterapp automatically opens and starts showing posters. The problem is that once it gets to the 2nd poster, it freezes and won’t keep shuffling.

The wifi connection is ok, when I use the remote on my phone to select a specific poster, it has no problem displaying that image within a few seconds so I don’t think it’s a connection issue. I also have the interval timing per poster set to 15 seconds. Thoughts on what the issue is?


----------



## JackVette

mpjmeyer said:


> Need help. I have everything registered and all works fine for the most part.
> 
> When I boot my computer, movieposterapp automatically opens and starts showing posters. The problem is that once it gets to the 2nd poster, it freezes and won’t keep shuffling.
> 
> The wifi connection is ok, when I use the remote on my phone to select a specific poster, it has no problem displaying that image within a few seconds so I don’t think it’s a connection issue. I also have the interval timing per poster set to 15 seconds. Thoughts on what the issue is?


I wish I could help you....

I too set up the Movie Poster app. I played with a lot of settings however....

Then like you it stopped changing posters. I ended up uninstalling it, deleting all the directories and reinstalling it.

It has been working okay since then. I'm not saying you should do that, just what I did....

I also have mine changing every 15 seconds, but that is mostly because I'm still testing things. I wanted to make sure it was working.

I found that sometimes on mine, there were multiple versions loaded and that screwed things up. I think that if I see the gears turning, things are working... 

Best of luck. I knew there was no support when I started this so we are stuck with what it is. I assume you are on the latest release?


----------



## mpjmeyer

JackVette said:


> I assume you are on the latest release?


Yes it was downloaded a couple months ago. I’m going to try a couple things first and if I get same results, I’ll try reinstalling.


----------



## JackVette

mpjmeyer said:


> Yes it was downloaded a couple months ago. I’m going to try a couple things first and if I get same results, I’ll try reinstalling.


Just for clarity, this is the version I am using. It doesn't have an install package, but needs to be copied:

MoviePoster_2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-30-2020)

Best of luck,

Jack


----------



## robgo777

Greetings,

Finally got my digital movie poster up and running with the Movie Poster App. Here are some photos and a quick video example of the build. There are also some screenshots of the settings I used to finally get the program to work the way I wanted. I set it up so that it would only show the posters that I manually downloaded and put into playlists.

Software Used:
Movie Poster App Vers 2.3.0.5
Windows 10

Hardware Used:
Samsung 40" LED TV Model UN40C5000QF
Axon Mini PC Stick - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JH948WD
Portrait Wall Mount - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081K6SGCC
Mini Bluetooth Keyboard - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BX0YKX4


----------



## JackVette

robgo777 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Finally got my digital movie poster up and running with the Movie Poster App. Here are some photos and a quick video example of the build. There are also some screenshots of the settings I used to finally get the program to work the way I wanted. I set it up so that it would only show the posters that I manually downloaded and put into playlists.
> 
> Software Used:
> Movie Poster App Vers 2.3.0.5
> Windows 10
> 
> Hardware Used:
> Samsung 40" LED TV Model UN40C5000QF
> Axon Mini PC Stick - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JH948WD
> Portrait Wall Mount - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081K6SGCC
> Mini Bluetooth Keyboard - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BX0YKX4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132321
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132323
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132326
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132327


This is helpful....

I have been working to get mine up and running. I found that my mini PC was shutting down the USB port I used for a flash drive and causing the app to crash. I fixed that yesterday.

I have not gotten motion posters running yet. Where did you get your motion posters?

That is my next step.


----------



## robgo777

JackVette said:


> This is helpful....
> 
> I have been working to get mine up and running. I found that my mini PC was shutting down the USB port I used for a flash drive and causing the app to crash. I fixed that yesterday.
> 
> I have not gotten motion posters running yet. Where did you get your motion posters?
> 
> That is my next step.



Unfortunately I have not found a good source for motion posters. I have been searching around and have been collecting them a few at a time from various locations. Here are a couple links that may help get you started:






Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com












Motion Posters GIFs - Get the best GIF on GIPHY


Explore and share the best Motion Posters GIFs and most popular animated GIFs here on GIPHY. Find Funny GIFs, Cute GIFs, Reaction GIFs and more.




giphy.com






Animated Movie Posters




https://gifer.com/en/OJ68



Here are some tips that may help get yours working:

1. The Native displays support Motion posters in the following formats: flv, swf, gif, mp4, mov, and mkv. WebView displays support: gif and mp4.
2. Make sure the name of the file has a (-motionposter) at the end of it. For example: inception-motionposter.mp4
3. In the display options page make sure the "Show Motion Poster if Available" option is checked.
4. Copy any motion poster files you want displayed directly into the digital movie poster folder in your Cache location. For me on Win 10 this is C:\Users\*Your Username Here*\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies. Make sure you put it into the folder for the movie you want to display the motion poster. Each folder has a tt number and then the name after it, that is the folder you copy them into.

Hope that helps!

Rob


----------



## JackVette

Thank you Rob!!

I will work on this...

JAck


----------



## GRIMMACE

JackVette said:


> Thank you Rob!!
> 
> I will work on this...
> 
> JAck





Animated Movie Posters





Animated Movie and TV Show Posters


----------



## JackVette

GRIMMACE said:


> Animated Movie Posters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animated Movie and TV Show Posters


Thank you


----------



## robgo777

The issue I am running into with all of the animated gif and mp4 files I have been finding is they are all at around 500x700px. I guess people are creating them that way so that they load in their Kodi interface smoothly. Problem is, for a large digital movie poster display like what I have... 40"... they look horrible. The standard static movie poster size for the ones downloaded through the app are around 2000x3000px. Those look great, so I guess if someone can find a source for motion posters closer to that resolution that would be the best solution.


----------



## RacerX135

I got this setup on PC stick and off the bat I could not get the now playing to work and showtimes was wonky but then after a bunch of VB .DLL issues were ironed out I got the recommended Dev update from early last year to work and it is better, Now playing works great

The remaining issue is that the Showtimes does not work at all now. I have them in the folder but despite toggling the showtimes on and even hitting the view showtimes they just do not come up. do showtimes override the cache posters or are they somewhere in the cycle I have cache set to 250 so maybe I need to calm that down?


Xtra Features (These are not mission critical for me but nice to get working)
I got motion posters to work but I am not sure I am going to use those, Maybe I will for events when I have a motion poster for the movie we are going to watch. I turned trailers on but nothing, I guess I have to manually add them like the motion posters?


Overall I love this app and I did pay and register it. In time I will master it.


----------



## JackVette

RacerX135 said:


> I got this setup on PC stick and off the bat I could not get the now playing to work and showtimes was wonky but then after a bunch of VB .DLL issues were ironed out I got the recommended Dev update from early last year to work and it is better, Now playing works great
> 
> The remaining issue is that the Showtimes does not work at all now. I have them in the folder but despite toggling the showtimes on and even hitting the view showtimes they just do not come up. do showtimes override the cache posters or are they somewhere in the cycle I have cache set to 250 so maybe I need to calm that down?
> 
> 
> Xtra Features (These are not mission critical for me but nice to get working)
> I got motion posters to work but I am not sure I am going to use those, Maybe I will for events when I have a motion poster for the movie we are going to watch. I turned trailers on but nothing, I guess I have to manually add them like the motion posters?
> 
> 
> Overall I love this app and I did pay and register it. In time I will master it.


I have been learning this app slowly but surely. 

I used to have issues with trailers, but I found this in the definitive guide which is linked at the start of this thread:

*Help! Trailers are no longer working!*
MoviePoster utilizes a 3rd party app called youtube-dl for its trailer features. From time to time protocols and API’s change that break its functionality. In this case, you can update the included version of Youtube-dl.exe to restore trailer functions. You can download the current Windows release from youtube-dl: Download Page You want to download the Windows exe version and replace the file currently located in your MoviePoster installation folder in the mplayer folder.
I also recommend reducing the number of max concurrent downloads to one in order to avoid blocked downloads. This can be done in the settings menu on the Trailer Options tab.


I was able to get motion posters by copying the updated DLL.

Hopefully that works for you too.


----------



## TheGerms

I installed Movieposter already a while ago. But it is so slow starting up , loading posters , and i mean like 15-20 min....
Is that normal , or do i have a wrong setting ?

Thanks


----------



## JackVette

TheGerms said:


> I installed Movieposter already a while ago. But it is so slow starting up , loading posters , and i mean like 15-20 min....
> Is that normal , or do i have a wrong setting ?
> 
> Thanks


No... that isn't normal from what I have seen.

I have it running on a PC and it loads rather quickly...

I also have it on an Atom T4 Mini-PC and it loads slower, but more like a minute.....

I had a problem once, and I uninstalled the software... Erased all files, then reinstalled. That fixed things for me.


----------



## TxDraw

JackVette said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really don't know the answer to your situation, but I finally got my trailers to work. I followed what he had in his guide:
> 
> "MoviePoster utilizes a 3rd party app called youtube-dl for its trailer features. From time to time protocols and API’s change that break its functionality. In this case, you can update the included version of Youtube-dl.exe to restore trailer functions. You can download the current Windows release from youtube-dl: Download Page You want to download the Windows exe version and replace the file currently located in your MoviePoster installation folder in the mplayer folder."
> 
> I found the appropriate DLL on another one of my machines. I copied it into the folder as he stated and they started downloading.... I have the app loaded on two machines and both work appropriately.
> 
> If I go and ask to download a poster, I will see a message that the trailer downloaded as well....
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Jack


So I reinstalled the youtube-dl and the log now shows trailers being downloaded and saved. The monitor now shows a blacked out area where the trailer should play, but it doesn't and it stops cycling posters once this happens.. I've tried dropping a file directly onto Mplayer as suggested to get it to load fully, but other than it playing the dropped file then, nothing happens on the monitor. Any suggestings? Thank you


----------



## mpjmeyer

I’m still having issues. I can’t understand what the problem is. The app loads fine, shuffles through posters but won’t go past the second one


----------



## JackVette

mpjmeyer said:


> I’m still having issues. I can’t understand what the problem is. The app loads fine, shuffles through posters but won’t go past the second one


I had a similar problem a couple of times....

the first time, I had to uninstall and erase all appdata info and then reinstall.

The second time I believe the issue was my custom list. I think it was looking for a file that didn't exist. I went to all the file folder locations and made sure they were correct. I found one incorrect one and fixed it....

The app definitely has issues for me and it is unsupported. I get memory errors a lot. I think the trailers caused that....

It certainly has taken a lot of hand holding....


----------



## mpjmeyer

Fixed!! No idea what I did, just started messing with settings, resetting the program after adjustments and it’s now working like a champ!


----------



## ThomasDa

Hi guys. Does the app work with Zidoo z1000pro.


----------



## HardGlock

So, I just got started with MoviePosterApp and I've ran into a couple of problems. First, I want to have it display 'Featuring' as the default, rather than 'Coming Soon' since virtually all the posters I have are for movies I've already got. I would much rather manually change a couple of posters to 'coming soon' since that is by far the rarer item. The second major issue I am having is that if I enable 'get posters from moviedb' then it randomly downloads posters I don't want in my play list, even though I disable every feature below it. I have a custom list that I want it to show, and only that custom list. The problem is, if I disable it, then the playlist doesn't work and no posters show. How can I get it to show only my custom playlist and have it work correctly?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HardGlock

ThomasDa said:


> Hi guys. Does the app work with Zidoo z1000pro.


The app would not be able to run directly on this device if that is your question. It's a Windows OS application, wouldn't run on Android OS. If you are talking about if it can 'link' to it via plugin (to show what is playing) it connects to Kaleidescape, Plex, Kodi, and EMBY. There is a manual 'now playing', but I haven't played with that. You can get the app for free to test that prior to donating.


----------



## JackVette

HardGlock said:


> So, I just got started with MoviePosterApp and I've ran into a couple of problems. First, I want to have it display 'Featuring' as the default, rather than 'Coming Soon' since virtually all the posters I have are for movies I've already got. I would much rather manually change a couple of posters to 'coming soon' since that is by far the rarer item. The second major issue I am having is that if I enable 'get posters from moviedb' then it randomly downloads posters I don't want in my play list, even though I disable every feature below it. I have a custom list that I want it to show, and only that custom list. The problem is, if I disable it, then the playlist doesn't work and no posters show. How can I get it to show only my custom playlist and have it work correctly?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


See if post #3079 can help you. He showed his setting that only displayed the posters he wanted. I used his settings to help me.

I don't know about the Coming Soon vs. Featuring.

Jack


----------



## HardGlock

JackVette said:


> See if post #3079 can help you. He showed his setting that only displayed the posters he wanted. I used his settings to help me.
> 
> I don't know about the Coming Soon vs. Featuring.
> 
> Jack


Thanks for the reply Jack, I'll check it out!


----------



## Batiatus Rules

HardGlock said:


> Thanks for the reply Jack, I'll check it out!


Sounds like you want to use your own posters and now rely on the app to download posters randomly. I use the app fully custom, curating folders for the posters I want. I have a "Coming Soon" folder and a "Now Showing" folder and in each are only the posters I want displayed (which is well over 6000 posters at this point). Each folder has a .nfo file to designate which banner the app should use and then I can change anything int the foder at my leisure and the app just runs with the changes. Takes more hands-on commitment but I never end up with random posters I don't want. If you only want a select number of films/posters displayed this is probably your best option. There are many resources on the net that offer high resolution posters for download. Check out using a local folder(s) and see if that works for you.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> Sounds like you want to use your own posters and now rely on the app to download posters randomly. I use the app fully custom, curating folders for the posters I want. I have a "Coming Soon" folder and a "Now Showing" folder and in each are only the posters I want displayed (which is well over 6000 posters at this point). Each folder has a .nfo file to designate which banner the app should use and then I can change anything int the foder at my leisure and the app just runs with the changes. Takes more hands-on commitment but I never end up with random posters I don't want. If you only want a select number of films/posters displayed this is probably your best option. There are many resources on the net that offer high resolution posters for download. Check out using a local folder(s) and see if that works for you.


I like how you did yours a lot.

You are more advanced than me as I'm still tinkering.

At the bottom, you have your cinema name. I have not figured out how to do that as the app seems to have different files for each section? I didn't give it enough effort to make it work.

Also... I'm unsure how you created your custom lists? I used to app to create custom lists, but it looks like you created custom folders? I didn't see where to play with an NFO file...

If you ever get a chance can you explain how you did this? and what settings you used....

I'm still experimenting.

Jack


----------



## Batiatus Rules

JackVette said:


> I like how you did yours a lot.
> 
> You are more advanced than me as I'm still tinkering.
> 
> At the bottom, you have your cinema name. I have not figured out how to do that as the app seems to have different files for each section? I didn't give it enough effort to make it work.
> 
> Also... I'm unsure how you created your custom lists? I used to app to create custom lists, but it looks like you created custom folders? I didn't see where to play with an NFO file...
> 
> If you ever get a chance can you explain how you did this? and what settings you used....
> 
> I'm still experimenting.
> 
> Jack


No problem.

To start, I curate all the poster I want from online sources and save them into folders on the hard drive of a networked PC. I have main folder called 'Posters' and then subfolders called 'Coming Soon', 'Now Showing', 'Featuring', 'Today' and 'Tonight'. I made it easy by naming all the posters Movie Title (Year) 01/02/etc.

In each folder is a folder.nfo file with very basic code.

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<movie>
<header>Coming Soon</header>
</movie>

Of course each .nfo has the name of the subfolder it is in in the header line.

In MoviePoster folder is a subfolder called 'images' which contains a 'themes' subfolder and then 'default'. I copied the default folder and renamed it to Clanhold Cinema (for the theater's name) and this is where you put your custom banners and backgrounds.

In the app settings under Appearance you can select which theme to use. You also set the background and this is where the bottom banner is selected as the background is all black save for the bottom banner. 

In the Sources everything is de-selected and in Other Posters only 'Show Custom Posters' is selected with the folder pointed to the shared network folder 'Posters' as noted above. The frequency is set to 0 so the app will only look to this folder for images to display. I have it set to 10 second intervals with a basic crossfade transition.

Now I can add and remove posters at will and the app will just keep running and pulling from what is in the folders. The .nfo file controls the top header to switch from Coming Soon to Now Showing. The featuring folder also works but is very rarely seen. The Today and Tonight folders were a feature request I put in long ago to have the app simply look at any subfolders and their subsequent .nfo and then change the banner accordingly. This was never implemented though so it doesn't work.

I also have the app setup to automatically start maximized when windows starts and to not show the options screen upon startup. It just does it's thing and I have no issues changing posters at my leisure. I have at least 1 poster for every movie in my Kodi library (over 5000) and the Coming Soon folder with posters for films that aren't yet in my library but will certainly be added one day, like Black Widow and Jungle Cruise. The posters rotate randomly and never repeat until they've all gone through once.

If I want to do a special event I have to get creative and move folders around to "trick" the app. I'll rename a "Tonight" banner as "Now Showing" and rename the now showing folder to Now Showing2 then create another Now Showing folder and put the specific event poster(s) into it. Then reverse all that after the event. It was also a feature request I made before to be able to turn certain custom folders on/off from within the app so this process was made much simpler but so far that hasn't been added.

I don't connect the app to my Kodi or any other media database program nor do I use any online sources to automatically pull posters. I want to see posters from movies I do have and those for movies I will want to see. I enjoy, most of the time, going through all this curation myself, but can also see how Kodi or similar integration, showtimes and so on would work better for others. I've made this setup as "dumb" as I can and it only requires, most of the time, me to add or move new posters around. Pretty simple on my part.

An example of a special event where I had to do some Mickey Mouse to get things to work right, but looks great. Unfortunately AEW doesn't do portrait posters for their PPV matches, only landscape, and I had to custom make all of these myself. Did get a few re-tweeted by some of the wrestlers promoting their matches though.






This video is a concept test I made turning a poster into a running trailer with logo and fanart from my Kodi library. It would be AMAZIGN if the Movie Poster app could do the same thing automatically. These are videos for each film running through VLC on a looped list. I would implement this into another display later if it was possible. Still might make more or them for specific films to run as I don't need a trailer for many of the films in my library to run.






If you like the marquee frames there's a small build log in the main Clanhold Cinema thread. Pretty simple to put together overall.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> No problem.
> 
> To start, I curate all the poster I want from online sources and save them into folders on the hard drive of a networked PC. I have main folder called 'Posters' and then subfolders called 'Coming Soon', 'Now Showing', 'Featuring', 'Today' and 'Tonight'. I made it easy by naming all the posters Movie Title (Year) 01/02/etc.
> 
> In each folder is a folder.nfo file with very basic code.
> 
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <movie>
> <header>Coming Soon</header>
> </movie>
> 
> Of course each .nfo has the name of the subfolder it is in in the header line.
> 
> In MoviePoster folder is a subfolder called 'images' which contains a 'themes' subfolder and then 'default'. I copied the default folder and renamed it to Clanhold Cinema (for the theater's name) and this is where you put your custom banners and backgrounds.
> 
> In the app settings under Appearance you can select which theme to use. You also set the background and this is where the bottom banner is selected as the background is all black save for the bottom banner.
> 
> In the Sources everything is de-selected and in Other Posters only 'Show Custom Posters' is selected with the folder pointed to the shared network folder 'Posters' as noted above. The frequency is set to 0 so the app will only look to this folder for images to display. I have it set to 10 second intervals with a basic crossfade transition.
> 
> Now I can add and remove posters at will and the app will just keep running and pulling from what is in the folders. The .nfo file controls the top header to switch from Coming Soon to Now Showing. The featuring folder also works but is very rarely seen. The Today and Tonight folders were a feature request I put in long ago to have the app simply look at any subfolders and their subsequent .nfo and then change the banner accordingly. This was never implemented though so it doesn't work.
> 
> I also have the app setup to automatically start maximized when windows starts and to not show the options screen upon startup. It just does it's thing and I have no issues changing posters at my leisure. I have at least 1 poster for every movie in my Kodi library (over 5000) and the Coming Soon folder with posters for films that aren't yet in my library but will certainly be added one day, like Black Widow and Jungle Cruise. The posters rotate randomly and never repeat until they've all gone through once.
> 
> If I want to do a special event I have to get creative and move folders around to "trick" the app. I'll rename a "Tonight" banner as "Now Showing" and rename the now showing folder to Now Showing2 then create another Now Showing folder and put the specific event poster(s) into it. Then reverse all that after the event. It was also a feature request I made before to be able to turn certain custom folders on/off from within the app so this process was made much simpler but so far that hasn't been added.
> 
> I don't connect the app to my Kodi or any other media database program nor do I use any online sources to automatically pull posters. I want to see posters from movies I do have and those for movies I will want to see. I enjoy, most of the time, going through all this curation myself, but can also see how Kodi or similar integration, showtimes and so on would work better for others. I've made this setup as "dumb" as I can and it only requires, most of the time, me to add or move new posters around. Pretty simple on my part.
> 
> An example of a special event where I had to do some Mickey Mouse to get things to work right, but looks great. Unfortunately AEW doesn't do portrait posters for their PPV matches, only landscape, and I had to custom make all of these myself. Did get a few re-tweeted by some of the wrestlers promoting their matches though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is a concept test I made turning a poster into a running trailer with logo and fanart from my Kodi library. It would be AMAZIGN if the Movie Poster app could do the same thing automatically. These are videos for each film running through VLC on a looped list. I would implement this into another display later if it was possible. Still might make more or them for specific films to run as I don't need a trailer for many of the films in my library to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the marquee frames there's a small build log in the main Clanhold Cinema thread. Pretty simple to put together overall.


Thank you so much!!

This was very kind of you.

Nice work


----------



## Batiatus Rules

JackVette said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> This was very kind of you.
> 
> Nice work


I'm no expert in the app and really got it working to suit my needs and have left it at that but if you have any other questions just let me know.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> I'm no expert in the app and really got it working to suit my needs and have left it at that but if you have any other questions just let me know.


Thank you,

I really like all you did with your theater.

My theater is in the early stages and I'm putting all the pieces together. A digital movie poster with a frame is one of the pieces.

Again... Thank you


----------



## Aldrichtheatre

Hello fellow movie buffs. I just downloaded movie poster app, linked it with my kodi and everything works except when I play a movie and now playing is displayed on my screen the actual poster for the movie is blank. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## JackVette

Aldrichtheatre said:


> Hello fellow movie buffs. I just downloaded movie poster app, linked it with my kodi and everything works except when I play a movie and now playing is displayed on my screen the actual poster for the movie is blank. Can anyone help me out with this?


I don't know if this will help....

I had a similar issue, but only for some movies. I went into the Cache and made sure that all movies displayed there. I found some that didn't have a poster assigned. When I assigned a poster to them, I no longer had a black screen.

I am new to this myself.

Jack


----------



## Aldrichtheatre

JackVette said:


> I don't know if this will help....
> 
> I had a similar issue, but only for some movies. I went into the Cache and made sure that all movies displayed there. I found some that didn't have a poster assigned. When I assigned a poster to them, I no longer had a black screen.
> 
> I am new to this myself.
> 
> Jack


I actually figured it out, had to roll back to an older TheMovieDB scraper since kodi 19 uses python. Once I did that all the posters displayed. Thanks for the reply😁


----------



## zkthekid21

Hello, I need to change the server port for Plex but everytime I put mine in it changes back to “32400” anyone know how to fix this ?


----------



## KypDur369

Running into the issue where the Now Playing is always blank upon upgrading to Kodi 19. The MoviePoster knows what is playing but will not show the actual art. I rolled back my MovieDB scraper and rescraped all the movies and still got a blank screen. Music and TV shows are the same. All blank screens. When nothing is playing the software functions as intended and does show the movie posters as before.


----------



## julianb

Hello guys! I have encountered a problem where the webview won't change the poster. I have to manually refresh the page for it to appear. 

I have tried on different machines and browsers, but the same problem occurs on all. I've tried many different versions of the software (public, dev), deleted appdata etc, without any luck.
The software is installed on the latest version of Windows Server 2019. It worked flawlessly before, but I had to reinstall the server and now I can't get the webview to work. 

All help is appreciated!


----------



## shepP

I'm late to the party but am repurposing a 58" plasma for a poster display. Any suggestions on a cheap vertical mount and what kind of NUC, pc stick or something that I can put behind the TV that I need to buy to run this? I'm in Canada so any Canadians that are able to chime in about sources to buy things are most appreciated.


----------



## meyer64

Hey everyone. I know its been a long while since I've posted. Firstly, I'd like to thank everyone for their interest and support of this project over the years. Those of you who have reached out to me via email, I hope I have given you sufficient help. For those who have not gotten a response and still require assistance, please feel free to contact me again. I will not intentionally ignore anyone. Though I have been somewhat absent for a while now. I am grateful to this community and will help in any way that I can. To address some speculation. Yes. I have some troubling things happening in my personal life and have been dealing with them for over a year now. Much is family related and very difficult to cope with. In many ways I am emotionally broken and trying to recover. I have lost much that has too great of a value to put any sort of price on. I thought of writing a long post explaining what is going on. However, I will simply say I am very much down in a rut that I don't know how to climb out of. I am trying, but its a struggle each day to have the right mindset. Many things are out of my control. I am happy to know that so many of you have an appreciation for the project I started. I truly am amazed when I see some of the installations you have done, and what it has inspired others to do. I do not have, nor have I ever had intention to abandon it. Although I can understand why it may seem that way when releases are sparse. Its a project I am proud of and I don't want to see it die either. There are a number of known issues I have documented and plan to resolve. I appreciate your patience. Again. thank you all for your support and appreciation. It means more to me than I can express.


----------



## RockDawg

Sorry to hear about your troubles. My prayers go out to you. Hang in there!


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Good to hear from you again Meyer. Hang in there. I can relate to going through difficult times even before the current global situation. Your app is fantastic and always impressive to any guests at Clanhold Cinema.


----------



## JackVette

meyer64 said:


> Hey everyone. I know its been a long while since I've posted. Firstly, I'd like to thank everyone for their interest and support of this project over the years. Those of you who have reached out to me via email, I hope I have given you sufficient help. For those who have not gotten a response and still require assistance, please feel free to contact me again. I will not intentionally ignore anyone. Though I have been somewhat absent for a while now. I am grateful to this community and will help in any way that I can. To address some speculation. Yes. I have some troubling things happening in my personal life and have been dealing with them for over a year now. Much is family related and very difficult to cope with. In many ways I am emotionally broken and trying to recover. I have lost much that has too great of a value to put any sort of price on. I thought of writing a long post explaining what is going on. However, I will simply say I am very much down in a rut that I don't know how to climb out of. I am trying, but its a struggle each day to have the right mindset. Many things are out of my control. I am happy to know that so many of you have an appreciation for the project I started. I truly am amazed when I see some of the installations you have done, and what it has inspired others to do. I do not have, nor have I ever had intention to abandon it. Although I can understand why it may seem that way when releases are sparse. Its a project I am proud of and I don't want to see it die either. There are a number of known issues I have documented and plan to resolve. I appreciate your patience. Again. thank you all for your support and appreciation. It means more to me than I can express.


Thank you for this heart felt post. I'm sure that everyone wants you to make sure to take care of your personal life and family.

I'm sure it took courage to write what you did.

Take it a day at a time.... 

Jack


----------



## TheTsunami

Was really interested in going this route, unfortunately the location of wall studs doesn't cooperate and unless I am missing it, there really isn't a safe way to do a vertical drywall mount. For now I will just appreciate everyone else's setup and hope things work out for the best for meyer.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

TheTsunami said:


> Was really interested in going this route, unfortunately the location of wall studs doesn't cooperate and unless I am missing it, there really isn't a safe way to do a vertical drywall mount. For now I will just appreciate everyone else's setup and hope things work out for the best for meyer.


Do you haver a single stud you can hit at any point along where you'd put a mount? If not, there are several high strength drywall anchors you could look at using or conversely, add a piece of 3/4" plywood to the wall, anchored to 2 separate studs, and then use bolts to secure the mount to the plywood. Just make sure you use a nice sanded plywood and give it a good paint job to match the wall. There's many ways to mount a TV. I'm about to do a portrait install on an articulated mount for my cousin's candy store and won't be hitting more than a single steel stud but it should hold just fine.


----------



## TheTsunami

Batiatus Rules said:


> Do you haver a single stud you can hit at any point along where you'd put a mount? If not, there are several high strength drywall anchors you could look at using or conversely, add a piece of 3/4" plywood to the wall, anchored to 2 separate studs, and then use bolts to secure the mount to the plywood. Just make sure you use a nice sanded plywood and give it a good paint job to match the wall. There's many ways to mount a TV. I'm about to do a portrait install on an articulated mount for my cousin's candy store and won't be hitting more than a single steel stud but it should hold just fine.


It is definitely an aesthetic issue with the layout. The stud location seems to make it difficult to keep that wall balanced as the display by itself would be oddly offset to the right, but the stud isn't far enough off center that I could fit one of those posters next to it to balance it out. I guess my question is whether there is a mount that could hold the display slightly to the side of the mount without having to pull the arm out so that the display was awkwardly far from the wall.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Is that wall 24" on center? If not, there should be another stud before the double stud at the door framing. If not the you could use my previous suggestion and mount a 3/4" plywood board to the wall secured to studs at both sides, sand and paint to match the wall and then attach the TV mount to that, or through it and through the drywall with those newer zip-snap wall anchors. I'm using them with steel studs to mount 2 TVs in a commercial business tomorrow.

If you aren't 100% certain of your stud placement use the best method of finding them, magnets. Get a rare earth neodymium magnet and run it along the wall where you think a stuff should be and it will find the screws under the drywall mud. Check YouTube for lots of DIY videos on this.

Conversely you could also open up the wall and install 2x4s as cross members between the wall studs then patch up the hole and you've got solid wood behind the drywall ready to be screwed into.

You could use a double articulated arm mount and attach it to your noted stud and it should keep the TV pretty close to the wall but it will stick out to the right side of the TV when you are looking at it.

Triple check your stud placements first and if you only have the one highlighted and then the double stud at the door side I would install a plywood sheet and make it look like it's a part of the wall. Likely the cheapest and easiest option though soft wood prices are ridiculous right now.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

@meyer64 will a new beta / update be coming soon? I'd love to see one that supports animated GIFs for the banner.


----------



## Darevsek

dysmartguy2005 said:


> I just started using this app again recently and I'm trying to figure out how to do multiple displays? I read the guide but every time I add another display and save it, it does not show up. Am I doing something wrong?





Larmy said:


> I'm having the exact same problem. Still haven't come up with a solution.


Don't know if you two gave up or still struggling with this. I found a bit of a work around. If you uninstall and delete all folders for MoviePoster (BACKUP any Cache or custom folders you have so you replace later). Next install the program with the final MSI installer file from the main website. Next open the program do basic settings and such. Then Add all the displays you want and make some basic settings on them. After you add the Displays, restart to make sure they are still there. After you see the ones you added, close and Quit the program. Download (if not have already) the latest Dev build and unzip and copy to the program folder overwriting all files. Start upgraded MoviePoster. Displays should be there and ready to use.

@meyer64 - My sympathies and condolence. Still with you on this MoviePoster journey for what it is worth. If you are making a list of things, this maybe something to add. It don't like adding Display's in the latest Dev build. Seems maybe a permissions issue or not changing the user.conf file correctly. Since user.conf seems to be different than the displayconfig.xml.

Also, think it's related to this, but Trivia slides only want to show on the main 0 Display even when unchecked. I was trying to just have a Web display only showing the Trivia but latest seems to have issues with other displays. Think it's reading the user.conf which seems to be the one it's using instead of the displayconfig.xml for this.


----------



## shepP

Can anyone offer up suggestions for a vertical mount (58" tv) and a HDMI computer stick? For purchase in Canada if possible.


----------



## JackVette

I'm wondering what size TV people are using as a display. 

Any pros and cons with size or Display?

I was thinking a 50 inch 4k TV?

My theater will be done relatively soon so I'm starting to look.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I'm using a 40" 1080p TV. Great size imho and can be purchased on marketplace for cheap.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

shepP said:


> Can anyone offer up suggestions for a vertical mount (58" tv) and a HDMI computer stick? For purchase in Canada if possible.


Any 58" TV with a thin bezel should work. Maybe look at the top and bottom bezel and make sure one isn't way wider than the other if you don't plan on putting a cover frame around it. Check the VESA mounting pattern but most TVs sold these days are set-up within the standard and can easily be mounted in portrait orientation. You don't need anything extreme for a display either, so long at it works and has a decent viewing angle based on your mounting location you will be fine with a lower end panel.



JackVette said:


> I'm wondering what size TV people are using as a display.
> 
> Any pros and cons with size or Display?
> 
> I was thinking a 50 inch 4k TV?
> 
> My theater will be done relatively soon so I'm starting to look.


What ever size will fit in and look good in the space you have to allocate to your display. To get a theatrical one sheet standard 27x40 poster size you need a 58" TV. But something smaller will look and work just fine as well. You don't need to spend extra for 4K. A more basic 1080p will work well. You aren't running high-end graphics from a monster gaming PC at 2000 FPS and need nanosecond refresh rates. And most posters won't be much higher resolution than 2K. Unless you plan to stand a foot away from the screen constantly the extra money really won't be worth it, depending how much extra it is.


----------



## sivart321

How do you all recommend I diagnose an application crash? I come back to the theater within 24 hours and notice the app has crashed/closed itself at some point since my previous use. Is there a logging feature that would help me? Thanks all!


----------



## DougUSMC

sivart321 said:


> How do you all recommend I diagnose an application crash? I come back to the theater within 24 hours and notice the app has crashed/closed itself at some point since my previous use. Is there a logging feature that would help me? Thanks all!


I'm about to power up my system for the first time in almost a year, I suspect I'll e able to answer that question soon...


----------



## dysmartguy2005

Darevsek said:


> Don't know if you two gave up or still struggling with this. I found a bit of a work around. If you uninstall and delete all folders for MoviePoster (BACKUP any Cache or custom folders you have so you replace later). Next install the program with the final MSI installer file from the main website. Next open the program do basic settings and such. Then Add all the displays you want and make some basic settings on them. After you add the Displays, restart to make sure they are still there. After you see the ones you added, close and Quit the program. Download (if not have already) the latest Dev build and unzip and copy to the program folder overwriting all files. Start upgraded MoviePoster. Displays should be there and ready to use.
> 
> @meyer64 - My sympathies and condolence. Still with you on this MoviePoster journey for what it is worth. If you are making a list of things, this maybe something to add. It don't like adding Display's in the latest Dev build. Seems maybe a permissions issue or not changing the user.conf file correctly. Since user.conf seems to be different than the displayconfig.xml.
> 
> Also, think it's related to this, but Trivia slides only want to show on the main 0 Display even when unchecked. I was trying to just have a Web display only showing the Trivia but latest seems to have issues with other displays. Think it's reading the user.conf which seems to be the one it's using instead of the displayconfig.xml for this.
> [/QUOTE


 That actually worked for me. The question now is can I add or remove additional displays or will I run into the same problem again? Also when I create a playlist for posters, I noticed some posters do not even show up and I'm seeing the same posters pop up every time. Is this some kind of bug? What can do? I created a playlist for horror movies and I have not seen the Halloween Kills movie poster pop up once 😪


----------



## Darevsek

dysmartguy2005 said:


> That actually worked for me. The question now is can I add or remove additional displays or will I run into the same problem again? Also when I create a playlist for posters, I noticed some posters do not even show up and I'm seeing the same posters pop up every time. Is this some kind of bug? What can do? I created a playlist for horror movies and I have not seen the Halloween Kills movie poster pop up once 😪


Not sure if that would fix it, not had time to mess around with the program lately. Hopefully this week may get a chance too see what we can see on that.

And as for playlist ... Just like Youtube playlist of 10 songs ... you can hear the same three songs over and over again just because... LOL That Meyer64 would have to answer regarding how the programing does that part of randomization.


----------



## meyer64

dysmartguy2005 said:


> That actually worked for me. The question now is can I add or remove additional displays or will I run into the same problem again? Also when I create a playlist for posters, I noticed some posters do not even show up and I'm seeing the same posters pop up every time. Is this some kind of bug? What can do? I created a playlist for horror movies and I have not seen the Halloween Kills movie poster pop up once 😪


Take a look at your filter options. If a movie doesn't meet the criteria set based on rating or genre restrictions, it will be skipped. If you enable logging in the settings. you can review the log files to see why a particular poster may have been skipped.


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> @meyer64 will a new beta / update be coming soon? I'd love to see one that supports animated GIFs for the banner.
> 
> View attachment 3148073


I like that. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## meyer64

JackVette said:


> I'm wondering what size TV people are using as a display.
> 
> Any pros and cons with size or Display?
> 
> I was thinking a 50 inch 4k TV?
> 
> My theater will be done relatively soon so I'm starting to look.


Any size or resolution screen can be used with MoviePoster. The program is capable of scaling itself to fill any screen. The ‘standard’ size for a real printed poster is 27” x 40”. In order to display a life sized poster you will require a 55” screen. You can, of course, choose to use a smaller display to fit your space. 32” and 42” screens also work very well. I personally use a 43" 4K screen.


----------



## meyer64

sivart321 said:


> How do you all recommend I diagnose an application crash? I come back to the theater within 24 hours and notice the app has crashed/closed itself at some point since my previous use. Is there a logging feature that would help me? Thanks all!


Did you get any sort of error message? Yes, there is a logging feature. Logs are stored in in your document folder under MoviePoster\Logs when it is enabled in settings.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

meyer64 said:


> I like that. I'll see what I can do.


Thanks! It would be great to have an animated gif for the standard banner and the "Now Playing" banner, and possibly even the bottom. They're fairly easy to make. Here are a couple more examples.



















Even a personalized home theater screen that cycles among movie posters from time to time would look nice.


----------



## meyer64

MidnightWatcher said:


> Thanks! It would be great to have an animated gif for the standard banner and the "Now Playing" banner, and possibly even the bottom. They're fairly easy to make. Here are a couple more examples.
> 
> View attachment 3158740
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158741
> 
> 
> Even a personalized home theater screen that cycles among movie posters from time to time would look nice.
> 
> View attachment 3158743


The animated posters can be done now. You can create a new poster using the poster detail editor and add it as a motionposter. If you give it a 5 star rating it will be shown more frequently. The detail editor only allows adding .mp4 files as motionposters if i recall correctly though.


----------



## JackVette

@meyer64, it is great to have you on here.

I hope you are doing well and taking care of yourself and family.

All my best and thank you.g


----------



## JasperSc

We have several of these sytstems installed in a few houses and recently we lost the ability to get now playing from a Kaleidescape. We lost that on 2 houses at the same time. I have verified the IP addresses of the Kscape and on both systems when I test the connection I get a success message. Has anyone else tried this with a Kscape and is it still working?


----------



## DougUSMC

@meyer64 welcome back, your contributions have been missed around here. All the best for you and your family.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

meyer64 said:


> Take a look at your filter options. If a movie doesn't meet the criteria set based on rating or genre restrictions, it will be skipped. If you enable logging in the settings. you can review the log files to see why a particular poster may have been skipped.


THAT WORKED!! Thanks so much 



Darevsek said:


> Not sure if that would fix it, not had time to mess around with the program lately. Hopefully this week may get a chance too see what we can see on that.
> 
> And as for playlist ... Just like Youtube playlist of 10 songs ... you can hear the same three songs over and over again just because... LOL That Meyer64 would have to answer regarding how the programing does that part of randomization.


I just tried to add a display earlier today and it did not work.


----------



## meyer64

dysmartguy2005 said:


> I just tried to add a display earlier today and it did not work.


This is a known issue in 2.3.0.5. As others have stated, you can use a prior version to add the display configuration. However that's not necessary if you are comfortable editing the config file xml. This is explained in the guide here: 








MoviePoster Definitive Guide


Great Dane Cinema Presents MoviePoster The Definitive Guide (a work in progress) Contents How to get a registration code Backing up the registration data Registering on another PC Contact Community support Bug reports Feature requests Settings Control - The WebRemote Po...




docs.google.com


----------



## JackVette

meyer64 said:


> This is a known issue in 2.3.0.5. As others have stated, you can use a prior version to add the display configuration. However that's not necessary if you are comfortable editing the config file xml. This is explained in the guide here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoviePoster Definitive Guide
> 
> 
> Great Dane Cinema Presents MoviePoster The Definitive Guide (a work in progress) Contents How to get a registration code Backing up the registration data Registering on another PC Contact Community support Bug reports Feature requests Settings Control - The WebRemote Po...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


I really like your definitive guide. It helped me tremendously. I appreciate the thought that went into it.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

meyer64 said:


> Take a look at your filter options. If a movie doesn't meet the criteria set based on rating or genre restrictions, it will be skipped. If you enable logging in the settings. you can review the log files to see why a particular poster may have been skipped.


So even though that worked, I am still having issues with certain posters not showing at all with my playlist. Example: Dune is on my coming soon playlist and I have science fiction enabled in the settings and yet it never plays no matter what. If I send it manually it plays just fine but the playlist just seems to ignore for some reason.


----------



## meyer64

dysmartguy2005 said:


> So even though that worked, I am still having issues with certain posters not showing at all with my playlist. Example: Dune is on my coming soon playlist and I have science fiction enabled in the settings and yet it never plays no matter what. If I send it manually it plays just fine but the playlist just seems to ignore for some reason.


Have you checked the logs to see if it has any reference to why its being skipped? The logs will indicate if it tries to load it and its skipped due to genre or ratings filters, blacklists, or if there is an error loading it.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

meyer64 said:


> Have you checked the logs to see if it has any reference to why its being skipped? The logs will indicate if it tries to load it and its skipped due to genre or ratings filters, blacklists, or if there is an error loading it.


I did do that and I was a little confused on how to read it. I did change the genre from Science Fiction to Action on the movie Dune and now it plays so I don't if something is going on with the Sci-Fi genre even though I have it checked in the genre option. Here is what got from the log last night.
8/2/2021 8:47:06 PM - Error saving extraArt thumbs to web folder: C:\Users\******\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt1160419-Dune\transparent.png
8/2/2021 8:47:06 PM - retrieving .nfo: C:\Users\Deshaun Young\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies\tt1160419-Dune\tt1160419.nfo
8/2/2021 8:47:06 PM - Found Local Trailer for tt1160419
8/2/2021 8:47:06 PM - Found Local Trailer for tt1160419


----------



## luv2fly3

@meyer64 it's great to see you back on. So sorry to hear of the struggles in your personal life. While we don't know one another other than as usernames here on AVS, I'm grateful you were willing to share that and receive some words of encouragement from many of the members. And thank you for being willing to continue to invest time into the program. I can tell you that in my theater it's a definite highlight. Thanks for your effort to build a great program for all of us to use. I look forward to seeing all you continue to do with it.


----------



## RockDawg

@meyer64 it's nice to see you back. Sorry to hear about your struggles. Stay strong! I am trying to use a custom banner and it always shrunken down. Is there a way to have it fill the entire area above the poster?

I've been running MovieNow for my digital poster so I have a Raspberry Pi for that TV. Is anybody running MoviePoster on a Raspberry Pi? I am wondering if it's enough to run something like this smoothly.


----------



## JackVette

RockDawg said:


> @meyer64 it's nice to see you back. Sorry to hear about your struggles. Stay strong! I am trying to use a custom banner and it always shrunken down. Is there a way to have it fill the entire area above the poster?
> 
> I've been running MovieNow for my digital poster so I have a Raspberry Pi for that TV. Is anybody running MoviePoster on a Raspberry Pi? I am wondering if it's enough to run something like this smoothly.


This likely won't help, but....

I bought an Atom mini PC for this software and it runs it fine. I used my desktop to test and then publish to the Atom.

Since I didn't know much about Pi, this was easier for me.


----------



## gaeto

Hey. An anyone help with taking off with the registration Licence for the app I have done the needful but no response.


----------



## JackVette

gaeto said:


> Hey. An anyone help with taking off with the registration Licence for the app I have done the needful but no response.


When I bought my license, I emailed Meyer and got a response very quickly....

@meyer64 is on this forum again and I bet he will help.....


----------



## meyer64

gaeto said:


> Hey. An anyone help with taking off with the registration Licence for the app I have done the needful but no response.


If you haven't gotten a code, shoot me an email with the details and I'll check into it for you.


----------



## RockDawg

I am trying to use a custom banner and it always shrunken down. Is there a way to have it fill the entire area above the poster?


----------



## gaeto

meyer64 said:


> If you haven't gotten a code, shoot me an email with the details and I'll check into it for you.


Well, I’ll send another mail right away.


----------



## gaeto

@meyer64 sorry I got your PayPal ID wrong earlier ..long story sigh… I have made corrections. and thanks @JackVette


----------



## RockDawg

RockDawg said:


> I am trying to use a custom banner and it's always shrunken down. Is there a way to have it fill the entire area above the poster?


Any idea on how to accomplish this?


----------



## JackVette

RockDawg said:


> Any idea on how to accomplish this?


It looks like @Batiatus Rules has done so...

Look for his video a couple of pages back.

I have not yet tried it, but want to do the same as you.... I figured it had to be just getting the right number of pixels?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

RockDawg said:


> I am trying to use a custom banner and it always shrunken down. Is there a way to have it fill the entire area above the poster?





JackVette said:


> It looks like @Batiatus Rules has done so...
> 
> Look for his video a couple of pages back.
> 
> I have not yet tried it, but want to do the same as you.... I figured it had to be just getting the right number of pixels?


I simply followed the file path to the default banner files and opened them in Photoshop to edit to my liking. Then I created a custom theme and put my edited files into the proper folder structure and selected that theme in the MoviePoster options.

MoviePoster\Images\Themes\Default\Banners

I would copy the Default theme folder and rename it, then edit the files inside to your liking. It's pretty simple to get working in MP once you've customized the files.

For the bottom "banner" I had to edit the default background with all black and put the banner on the bottom. Once you select the custom theme in MP this will become the default background. Then I turned off the bottom banner icons in the MP options and that image stays static.


----------



## RockDawg

@Batiatus Rules - Awesome digital poster you have there! Love the marquee lighting!

I have tried both editing the eisting banners and creating my own of verious sizes. I seems like MoviePoster scales them to a certain aspect ratio becasue no matter what I do it only seems to fill about 50-60% of the width. I assumed it did this to leave space for the start time and end time for Now Playing titles from the plugins. It does look like your top banner fills most, if not all, of the width. What resolution are you banners?

Like you, I have folders with movie posters in them. I have one named Christmas and I tried creating the folder.nfo file like you suggest and I changed the header to Merry Christmas. I also created a Merry Christmas.png banner but it does not show when I set the custom poster directory to Christmas. Am I correct that it can only be used to call one of the default banners and not a custom named one?


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> @Batiatus Rules - Awesome digital poster you have there! Love the marquee lighting!
> 
> I have tried both editing the eisting banners and creating my own of verious sizes. I seems like MoviePoster scales them to a certain aspect ratio becasue no matter what I do it only seems to fill about 50-60% of the width. I assumed it did this to leave space for the start time and end time for Now Playing titles from the plugins. It does look like your top banner fills most, if not all, of the width. What resolution are you banners?
> 
> Like you, I have folders with movie posters in them. I have one named Christmas and I tried creating the folder.nfo file like you suggest and I changed the header to Merry Christmas. I also created a Merry Christmas.png banner but it does not show when I set the custom poster directory to Christmas. Am I correct that it can only be used to call one of the default banners and not a custom named one?


The maximum width of the banner image was changed at some point. Its been a while so I don't recall exactly which version. But I suspect you're running an older version that did exactly as you stated and only allowed the banner to fill the center area of the screen. Later versions allowed the banner to fil the full width and appear behind the start/stop times. If you haven't already, give version 2.3.0.5 a try.


----------



## RockDawg

I am running 2.3.0.5. I managed to get a banner to fill the width but not the height above the posters. As I increase the height of the banner, it begins to no longer fill the width.

Also my posters have dimensions that vary slightly. MoviePoster seems configured to scale the image rather than stretch to the fill hte poster area. Is there any way to have the poster stretch so that the displayed size is consistent?


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> I am running 2.3.0.5. I managed to get a banner to fill the width but not the height above the posters. As I increase the height of the banner, it begins to no longer fill the width.
> 
> Also my posters have dimensions that vary slightly. MoviePoster seems configured to scale the image rather than stretch to the fill hte poster area. Is there any way to have the poster stretch so that the displayed size is consistent?


The poster area expects a poster that is 1.5 times as tall as it is wide since that is the 'standard' ratio for real posters. Common resolutions are 1000x1500 or 2000x3000 pixels. Posters not confirming to that ratio will have black bars added to the top or sides as necessary and will fill the space in either the vertical or horizontal dimensions. But the image will not be distorted or stretched to fill both if it doesn't fit.


----------



## RockDawg

That's what I assumed. If you update the software, I would like to request an option to allow for stretching of the posters. I use Emby and it automatically downloads posters and quite a few of them are 1000x1426. I want to avoid having to curate them for size

The banner I want to use doesn't have a black background so the black bars on non 1.5:1 posters make it look a bit off. Plus, the little bit of distortion from stretching isn't noticeable unless you're doing A/B comparison.

Either way, It's not a huge issue. Thanks for such great software. I am only beginning to play with it but hoping get it to work for my situation. I really love the smooth transitions. I've been using MovieNow on the TV in my lobby and it's transitions are a bit jerky.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

RockDawg said:


> @Batiatus Rules - Awesome digital poster you have there! Love the marquee lighting!
> 
> I have tried both editing the eisting banners and creating my own of verious sizes. I seems like MoviePoster scales them to a certain aspect ratio becasue no matter what I do it only seems to fill about 50-60% of the width. I assumed it did this to leave space for the start time and end time for Now Playing titles from the plugins. It does look like your top banner fills most, if not all, of the width. What resolution are you banners?
> 
> Like you, I have folders with movie posters in them. I have one named Christmas and I tried creating the folder.nfo file like you suggest and I changed the header to Merry Christmas. I also created a Merry Christmas.png banner but it does not show when I set the custom poster directory to Christmas. Am I correct that it can only be used to call one of the default banners and not a custom named one?



I have been running MP 2.3.0.3. Unfortunately the feature of having any custom folder for posters recognized and changing to the appropriate banner has not yet, or to my knowledge, been added. It is something I requested a number of years ago.

The banner dimension is 2160x206,

The background dimension is 2160x3840. I then use a customized 'banner' to be placed in the proper location of an otherwise black background image. I created Photohsop files for each to easier complete this and make any further changes.


----------



## gjlutz1972

I'm struggling to figure out how to get the Movie App to only pull posters from my Plex library. I have the Plex plugin configured and working - it shows now playing shows when I watch on Plex. I have the setting checked in the Plex Plugin to "Use Library". I've also followed guidelines to go into Poster Sources - and turn off all options - but leave "Get Posters from Media Player Plugin" and "Get posters from the Movie Poster Cache" enabled - but my playlist is blank - and I have nothing in my poster cache. What step am I missing here?


----------



## JackVette

gjlutz1972 said:


> I'm struggling to figure out how to get the Movie App to only pull posters from my Plex library. I have the Plex plugin configured and working - it shows now playing shows when I watch on Plex. I have the setting checked in the Plex Plugin to "Use Library". I've also followed guidelines to go into Poster Sources - and turn off all options - but leave "Get Posters from Media Player Plugin" and "Get posters from the Movie Poster Cache" enabled - but my playlist is blank - and I have nothing in my poster cache. What step am I missing here?


I have the same issue.....

I ended up just manually adding posters that are in my Plex library. I have a little over 200 movies so I just did a side by side comparison and added / deleted as needed.

Since I only wanted posters to display that I had in the library, this seemed like my best alternative. 

Luckily, the ability to add posters to the Cache is easy so it didn't take that long. 

As you said... If anyone has a better way, I'd be interested. For now, I will "curate" my own poster list


----------



## Darevsek

RockDawg said:


> I've been running MovieNow for my digital poster so I have a Raspberry Pi for that TV. Is anybody running MoviePoster on a Raspberry Pi? I am wondering if it's enough to run something like this smoothly.


Not sure if you have seen his video on using Chrome for WebView/web browser to show the posters. So just a matter of setting up your Raspberry Pi kind of following his video he does for ChromeOS and Chrome Browser -


----------



## RockDawg

Thanks for that. I didn't even know you could do that. I'll have to figure out how to get that working.

Right now, if I click on the Open Web Remote button it just says can't reach this page. I'm not sure why that doesn't work.


----------



## RockDawg

Does the webserver work for anyone else or is it just a problem with my configuration?


----------



## JackVette

RockDawg said:


> Does the webserver work for anyone else or is it just a problem with my configuration?


Assuming you mean the Web Remote? Mine works fine and has always worked.

As I recall, you just put in the IP address of the machine followed by 8082/remote.html.

For instance: http://10.0.0.153:8082/remote.html

The movie poster app needs to be running for it to work though.


----------



## RockDawg

I meant the Web Remote or webview which are served up by the webserver. Since neither seem to work for me I was wondering if the web server was broken or something.


----------



## RockDawg

I downloaded MoviePoster again to a new location and when I run it from there the Web Remote works. 

The Webview opens and displays a poster (when TMDB is the source), but no banner and the poster never changes. If I set the source to only a custom folder then webview shows a banner but no poster.

Does webview work correctly for anyone?


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> I downloaded MoviePoster again to a new location and when I run it from there the Web Remote works.
> 
> The Webview opens and displays a poster (when TMDB is the source), but no banner and the poster never changes. If I set the source to only a custom folder then webview shows a banner but no poster.
> 
> Does webview work correctly for anyone?


Did you configure a WebView display in the settings? If you don't do that there are no control messages generated to tell the display what to do.


----------



## RockDawg

I tried but I couldn't figiure out how to configure it. I was leaving Layout set to Portrait since that is what I want it to be, but I now see there is a Portrait (WebView) option. Still, the problem I have now is that it won't save the new display. After I click on save and program restarts, the only display showing is ID0 - Default. Thew one I create doesn't stick.


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> I tried but I couldn't figiure out how to configure it. I was leaving Layout set to Portrait since that is what I want it to be, but I now see there is a Portrait (WebView) option. Still, the problem I have now is that it won't save the new display. After I click on save and program restarts, the only display showing is ID0 - Default. Thew one I create doesn't stick.


This was mentioned a couple pages ago. 



> dysmartguy2005 said:
> I just tried to add a display earlier today and it did not work.


This is a known issue in 2.3.0.5. As others have stated, you can use a prior version to add the display configuration. However that's not necessary if you are comfortable editing the config file xml. This is explained in the guide here:

*MoviePoster Definitive Guide*
Great Dane Cinema Presents MoviePoster The Definitive Guide (a work in progress) Contents How to get a registration code Backing up the registration data Registering on another PC Contact Community support Bug reports Feature requests Settings Control - The WebRemote Po...


----------



## RockDawg

Thanks for that. I didn't know there was a huge guide. Awesome!

I seem to have it working now, but WebView will not display a poster if the source is set to a custom path. The "Featured" banner displays, but no poster. While the default display on the main Windows machine shows the custom path posters just fine.


----------



## meyer64

RockDawg said:


> Thanks for that. I didn't know there was a huge guide. Awesome!
> 
> I seem to have it working now, but WebView will not display a poster if the source is set to a custom path. The "Featured" banner displays, but no poster. While the default display on the main Windows machine shows the custom path posters just fine.


Can you share your settings with me? I'll be happy to look into it.


----------



## RockDawg

I appreciate the help! This first image is my Windows VM running MoviePoster










This is my Macbook accessing the WebView link


----------



## RockDawg

Here is my source setting. All other sources are unchecked.


----------



## RockDawg

Sorry to keep asking questions. I am loving this program but having some trouble getting it setup how I would like. I configured the Emby plugin and it works for displaying the poster of the movie I am watching but while it shows the poster of the correct movie, it is not the actual poster that is set in Emby. Where is it getting the poster from?

The plugin doesn't not show any other poster from Emby aside from what's currently playing and the start and end time are wrong. Is there a list of what's known to be broken?


----------



## mpjmeyer

Movieposterapp help!

As of today, my movieposterapp is not launching. Usually when I start the computer, the app would automatically open and begin playing posters. It didn’t open today and won’t open even if I try selecting the file manually. Any thoughts?


----------



## JackVette

I assume you tried the normal things like computer reboot?

I had a problem similarly long ago, and had to reinstall the program.

Mine seems to be working pretty well


----------



## mpjmeyer

Yes I’ve tried restarting the computer. So you suggest I should uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## JackVette

Hone


mpjmeyer said:


> Yes I’ve tried restarting the computer. So you suggest I should uninstall and reinstall?


Honestly, I'm not an expert. Many others here know much more than I do.

I know that I had weird problems early on and I deleted and reinstalled the app. I have been good since.

I did NOT have an issue where it wouldn't load however....

Jack


----------



## Digital-Agent

I haven't quite figured out how to do this and was hoping i could get some help. I use Kodi 100% for my movie watching needs, all local files stored on my NAS. Is there a way to have MoviePoster only show posters for files in my library, and not download random ones from the internet? 

I was able to sync it up with Kodi as the source and when i watch something it does change over to the Now Playing screen with that poster, end time etc. Though it does take a solid minute before it pops up. Also should it show anything different when you pause the movie, like Intermission instead of Now Playing? 

thanks!


----------



## JackVette

I got mine to stop downloading by turning off every single source except for the CACHE and Media Plug in.

It stopped downloading after I did that.


----------



## mpjmeyer

I still can NOT get this application to open! 
Here’s what I’ve done:

uninstalled everything from computer
Re-installed 2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-30-2020)
Opened 7-Zip and extracted the file

Here’s where I am...I click the application icon and nothing.









I also tried clicking the icon above it which says “application manifest” under Type and it asks if I want to install the application.







I click “install” and this window appears









I don’t understand why everything was working fine a few days ago until Sunday evening. Can somebody please help?


----------



## JackVette

Deleted. Duplicate post


----------



## JackVette

I am out of thoughts... Sorry.....

Maybe @meyer64 is monitoring and can chime in..

Best of luck.


----------



## mpjmeyer

Ok I have it working. I did a factory reset on the computer, re-downloaded and now we’re back in business. 

HOWEVER I can’t remember what settings I had before. What I would do is simply power on the pc and let the poster do it’s thing. It would automatically show movies coming out and movies just released. I didn’t have any special file for certain posters because I like to be surprised. What’s happening is only about 5 posters are cycling and starting over. Am I just being impatient and need the posters to download?

Do other settings need to be selected?

ALSO I can’t get the web remote to work on my phone. If I open the app on the pc, it shows the same http address as most probably do. I type that same one in on my phone and nothing. I swap the ip with what my phone shows followed by :8082/remote.html and nothing


----------



## birdog

I don’t know if this has been answered or even asked. Would this also be able to see what’s playing on my oppo 203?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

birdog said:


> I don’t know if this has been answered or even asked. Would this also be able to see what’s playing on my oppo 203?


No.


----------



## birdog

MidnightWatcher said:


> No.


Rats! That would be really cool if it could.


----------



## dmeglio

Is there anyway to send it a command to dim the posters on command? I only see a way to do it for now playing.


----------



## jdh62

I've downloaded my own posters and got them to display but was wondering how to replace the bottom of the poster with an image as right now it's blank? Appreciate any help!


----------



## JackVette

jdh62 said:


> I've downloaded my own posters and got them to display but was wondering how to replace the bottom of the poster with an image as right now it's blank? Appreciate any help!


Look up what @Batiatus Rules has done. Look for his Clanhold Cinema links.

He explained it to me once. I think he did so by editing the background.

I really like what he did, but didn't do it yet for me theater as I still have those items in my Cach.. (Aspect, rating, etc.)


----------



## jdh62

Thank you, JackVette! I'll look for @Batiatus Rules and Clanhold Cinema links.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

jdh62 said:


> I've downloaded my own posters and got them to display but was wondering how to replace the bottom of the poster with an image as right now it's blank? Appreciate any help!





JackVette said:


> Look up what @Batiatus Rules has done. Look for his Clanhold Cinema links.
> 
> He explained it to me once. I think he did so by editing the background.
> 
> I really like what he did, but didn't do it yet for me theater as I still have those items in my Cach.. (Aspect, rating, etc.)





jdh62 said:


> Thank you, JackVette! I'll look for @Batiatus Rules and Clanhold Cinema links.


The bottom image is a part of the background image in the themes. Go through the MP folder to find the theme and copy the default to start your own, then find the background image and edit that with what ever you want to have at the bottom of your display. Then in MP options set the theme to your custom version and turn off any of the icons that are pulled and displayed from your media by default. Hope that explains the process.


----------



## jdh62

Thank you for your help on fixing the bottom image, Batiatus!


----------



## JackVette

jdh62 said:


> Thank you for your help on fixing the bottom image, Batiatus!


@Batiatus Rules has been very helpful to me as well.

I'm thankful too.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

jdh62 said:


> Thank you for your help on fixing the bottom image, Batiatus!





JackVette said:


> @Batiatus Rules has been very helpful to me as well.
> 
> I'm thankful too.


Not a problem. Happy to give some advice. Hoping we get an update to MP soon with a few tweaks that would make it so much better for us all.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> Not a problem. Happy to give some advice. Hoping we get an update to MP soon with a few tweaks that would make it so much better for us all.


I know that @meyer64 has been more active here lately and has helped users with issues.

Do you have a list of items you would like in the software?

Mine MoviePoster is still in test mode as my basement is still incomplete, but here are some items I would like:


Fix any software stability issues (I get low memory crashes sometimes still)
Allow for Animated GIFs or MP4 files in the background image
Speed up initialization (I think this is due to trivia files because when I added them, startup became very slow)
Have an option for the "Bottom Banner" (You handled it by not having any aspect ratio or other items in your posters and then changing the background)

I'm sure I have other items that would help some usability.

All in all, I love what Meyer did. My poster is a huge hit with anyone who has seen it and I appreciate all his hard work. 

I don't know about others, but I would be happy to Donate again for a version 2.0 of the software.

I'm interested in what features others would like.


----------



## Anubislorf

are the downloads down? i cannot seem to download this


----------



## Batiatus Rules

I would have to go back through this thread to recall all of my ideas but the main one is allowing unlimited folder types for custom posters, handled by the nfo file in the poster folder, which triggers specific top (and bottom) banners. Then being able to activate/deactivate poster folders from the gui. This way if we are hosting AEW Full Gear I can go into the app, switch to my AEW poster folder and turn off the other poster folders, and the header works automatically.

Right now I have to change the banner file names and change my poster folder names and a bunch of things to get it to work. You can see what I'm trying to achieve much easier in one of the Clanhold Cinema videos showing just the above described thing.

This also allows users to have a folder of say Oscar Best Picture winner posters and MP would draw from that folder at a pre-set frequency and the banner would change to your custom Academy Award Best Picture banner or something. If it's open ended then the customization possibilities are endless.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Animated gif banners. I just want animated gif banners (top and bottom).


----------



## JackVette

Anubislorf said:


> are the downloads down? i cannot seem to download this


What browser are you using.

I tried today with Edge and got a download security error. If I override the error, the file will download.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> I would have to go back through this thread to recall all of my ideas but the main one is allowing unlimited folder types for custom posters, handled by the nfo file in the poster folder, which triggers specific top (and bottom) banners. Then being able to activate/deactivate poster folders from the gui. This way if we are hosting AEW Full Gear I can go into the app, switch to my AEW poster folder and turn off the other poster folders, and the header works automatically.
> 
> Right now I have to change the banner file names and change my poster folder names and a bunch of things to get it to work. You can see what I'm trying to achieve much easier in one of the Clanhold Cinema videos showing just the above described thing.
> 
> This also allows users to have a folder of say Oscar Best Picture winner posters and MP would draw from that folder at a pre-set frequency and the banner would change to your custom Academy Award Best Picture banner or something. If it's open ended then the customization possibilities are endless.


I like this.
This sounds similar to how he has the trivia working? You can just pick which trivia folders to use?

I hope @meyer64 is checking....

I would happily pay for a version 2.0


----------



## meyer64

JackVette said:


> I like this.
> This sounds similar to how he has the trivia working? You can just pick which trivia folders to use?
> 
> I hope @meyer64 is checking....
> 
> I would happily pay for a version 2.0


You can create custom lists right now and select which custom lists to use in the sources. Right now it only allows for one custom list to be active at any time, but It wouldn't be too hard to extend it to allow for multiple list to be active and merged into a single 'playlist' . I'm reading through some of my code. Its been a while since I've looked at how headers are handled, but it seems I was well on my way to implementing a method of allowing user defined header images on a per poser basis. I'll be following up on this over the next couple weeks.


----------



## JackVette

meyer64 said:


> You can create custom lists right now and select which custom lists to use in the sources. Right now it only allows for one custom list to be active at any time, but It wouldn't be too hard to extend it to allow for multiple list to be active and merged into a single 'playlist' . I'm reading through some of my code. Its been a while since I've looked at how headers are handled, but it seems I was well on my way to implementing a method of allowing user defined header images on a per poser basis. I'll be following up on this over the next couple weeks.


Hello @meyer64 ,

I am in the final stages of my basement and theater build. I have your software running and turn it on when family or friends come to visit and see progress. They are truly amazed. 

I hope you are proud of your work.

As mentioned, I would gladly donate for a 2.0 of the app.

The items most important to me are:


Address memory leak which causes crashes. I think it has to do with the trailers and / or motion posters. Usually when I have to restart the app, the last thing up was one of those.
Allow user defined images as mentioned here
Allow images to be moving GIF or MP4 (like motion posters)
Speed up start up when there are trivia questions. When I added more trivia folders, startup slowed greatly.

Anyway, thanks for joining the conversation and thank you for the great work.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

meyer64 said:


> You can create custom lists right now and select which custom lists to use in the sources. Right now it only allows for one custom list to be active at any time, but It wouldn't be too hard to extend it to allow for multiple list to be active and merged into a single 'playlist' . I'm reading through some of my code. Its been a while since I've looked at how headers are handled, but it seems I was well on my way to implementing a method of allowing user defined header images on a per poser basis. I'll be following up on this over the next couple weeks.


Happy to hear you are in the position to continue working on making MP better! My requests really haven't changed. The infinite ability to define user folders that work with custom header/footer/backgrounds. Some basic "movement" ability to use arrow keys to scroll backwards and forwards through images (unsure if MP remember it's last X number of displayed posters or how far forward it cues them. And lastly, to be able to easily activate/deactivate custom user folders from within the webUI so you can easily stop running ALL your posters and only use the one or few you want for a specific event.

Beyond that, a method to pull trailer and artwork in for and run them in a fashion like one of the Clanhold Cinema demo videos where I created a video file would be pretty awesome to. But that's low on my list to Santa this year.

Welcome back, Meyer!


----------



## dmeglio

Curious if anyone has this situation - first, I turn my display off (automatically) at night or when no one is in the room since it seems like a waste to run this 24/7 if there is no one there to see it. I bring that up because I believe it is related.

I have the MoviePoster app setup to launch with Windows and run maximized. Sometimes I notice that when I turn the display on that MoviePoster is no longer full screen. It probably takes up about half the height and 95% of the width of the display. I can't for the life of me figure out how it happens or what to do about it. If I close MoviePoster and relaunch it, it then works again. However, that's the only workaround I've found. As a note, Windows is still displayed full screen on the display so it's not like the display is reporting a bad resolution to the PC, it seems MoviePoster "forgets" to be maximized sometimes.

Anyone else experiencing this? Have a good work around?

Edit: Should mention I'm using the latest dev build, 2.3.0.5


----------



## meyer64

dmeglio said:


> Curious if anyone has this situation - first, I turn my display off (automatically) at night or when no one is in the room since it seems like a waste to run this 24/7 if there is no one there to see it. I bring that up because I believe it is related.
> 
> I have the MoviePoster app setup to launch with Windows and run maximized. Sometimes I notice that when I turn the display on that MoviePoster is no longer full screen. It probably takes up about half the height and 95% of the width of the display. I can't for the life of me figure out how it happens or what to do about it. If I close MoviePoster and relaunch it, it then works again. However, that's the only workaround I've found. As a note, Windows is still displayed full screen on the display so it's not like the display is reporting a bad resolution to the PC, it seems MoviePoster "forgets" to be maximized sometimes.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? Have a good work around?
> 
> Edit: Should mention I'm using the latest dev build, 2.3.0.5


Is it possible that the PC is rebooting while the display is turned off to apply updates or something? That's the only scenario I can think of that would cause that since Windows wouldn't know the display resolution until you turned it on, but the program would already be running. Since you say it happens sometimes, how frequent is the issue?


----------



## dmeglio

meyer64 said:


> Is it possible that the PC is rebooting while the display is turned off to apply updates or something? That's the only scenario I can think of that would cause that since Windows wouldn't know the display resolution until you turned it on, but the program would already be running. Since you say it happens sometimes, how frequent is the issue?


I'd say it happens about once a week. Definitely not rebooting, it can happen even if I just turn the monitor off and back on after being off for 5 seconds. Interestingly, rebooting doesn't seem to make the problem occur. I actually have the PC setup to auto reboot once a week on Sunday at 3am (to make sure any Windows Updates get installed). When I wake up in the morning and go in the room, everything works as expected.

I'll also clarify, it's hooked up to an HDMI TV not a true monitor (Samsung calls it a "Smart Monitor" which I guess just means it doesn't have a CATV tuner?). So when I say I turn it on/off I mean turning it on/off via IR, not any kind of HDMI control or PC based monitor commands.


----------



## meyer64

dmeglio said:


> I'd say it happens about once a week. Definitely not rebooting, it can happen even if I just turn the monitor off and back on after being off for 5 seconds. Interestingly, rebooting doesn't seem to make the problem occur. I actually have the PC setup to auto reboot once a week on Sunday at 3am (to make sure any Windows Updates get installed). When I wake up in the morning and go in the room, everything works as expected.
> 
> I'll also clarify, it's hooked up to an HDMI TV not a true monitor (Samsung calls it a "Smart Monitor" which I guess just means it doesn't have a CATV tuner?). So when I say I turn it on/off I mean turning it on/off via IR, not any kind of HDMI control or PC based monitor commands.


That should all be fine. I know the Samsung Frame tvs have a rotation sensor built in. If yours has something like that, I wonder if that would mess with the resolution change. Otherwise I'm really not sure. My personal setup uses a TV via HDMI that gets turned off and on multiple times per day using a motion sensor and I've never seen an issue like you're describing even once.


----------



## JackVette

I have a Samsung frame TV.

I don't know if my setup is ideal, but I have the Frame TV and Mini PC hooked up to a smart plug.

When I power on the smart plug, the TV and PC boot at the same time. The PC runs Movie Poster automatically at startup.

I don't have the issue you outline. The PC has its display setting as portrait. I think the guide said that is the best way to go.

If I power off, both the TV and PC shut down at the same time.


----------



## dmeglio

meyer64 said:


> That should all be fine. I know the Samsung Frame tvs have a rotation sensor built in. If yours has something like that, I wonder if that would mess with the resolution change. Otherwise I'm really not sure. My personal setup uses a TV via HDMI that gets turned off and on multiple times per day using a motion sensor and I've never seen an issue like you're describing even once.


No frame TV, and no auto-rotation sensor. I just have Windows set to Portrait. If the resolution was getting screwed up I'd expect Windows to show something odd too, but it is filling the monitor just fine. To be clear, the app is losing it's maximized state. If I re-maximize it we're good. Are there any logs I can capture to see what might be going on?


----------



## meyer64

dmeglio said:


> No frame TV, and no auto-rotation sensor. I just have Windows set to Portrait. If the resolution was getting screwed up I'd expect Windows to show something odd too, but it is filling the monitor just fine. To be clear, the app is losing it's maximized state. If I re-maximize it we're good. Are there any logs I can capture to see what might be going on?


There are logs that you can enable, but there wouldn't be anything in them concerning the maximized state unless the whole program is restarting.


----------



## AnubisZath

Should TV Show posters work with Kodi 19?

It's a nice to have if not, as everything else is working perfectly for me. It could just be the way it's passing off the show info, as the logs just show the episode name, and no show title to link it to. Possibly some more tinkering needed this end, as I'm trying out each scrapper to see if that makes a difference.

Edit - I've just realised what the old scraper was....now to track down the old xml scraper....or try just using local nfo files and see how that goes.


----------



## gaeto

hello @Meyer23 can you please attend to my mail regards license? Thanks


----------



## meyer64

I don't believe there are any pending codes to be issued. I suggest you check your junk mail. Also, if you have more than one email address be sure to check the one associated with your PayPal account. Otherwise send me a PM with your email address and I'll be glad to help find it or resend.


----------



## Mega-Man21#

meyer64 said:


> I don't believe there are any pending codes to be issued. I suggest you check your junk mail. Also, if you have more than one email address be sure to check the one associated with your PayPal account. Otherwise send me a PM with your email address and I'll be glad to help find it or resend.


Hello meyer64 any chance we can see an update for the movie poster software for windows the program works great still
just a few programs and code is outdated but with updates that would be greatly appreciated

Issues with movie poster and hopeful fixes
1. trailer syncs sometimes the movie doesn't match the trailer video
2. tv posters don't appear anymore they show up with a logo vs the actual artwork like it use to display
3. updated support for Kodi and plex. and other applications people may want to use features
4. youtube downloader not completing downloads which seems to load the name trailer.mp4.part and in task manager it shows multiple processes of the program running 
i know it takes work we are all grateful here


----------



## Mega-Man21#

the 16.1 or 16.0 version of kodi and i think 2.3 of the movie poster did work for tv show poster displays it just gives an error messages in relations to the remote server not being able to connect


----------



## Mega-Man21#

so i found that in order for my Movie Posters and TV posters to work properly i had to downgrade using "kodi 16.0 Jarvis & the latest version of movie poster application it worked for me and i tried a few times


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Mega-Man21# said:


> so i found that in order for my Movie Posters and TV posters to work properly i had to downgrade using "kodi 16.0 Jarvis & the latest version of movie poster application it worked for me and i tried a few times


I'm using Kodi 19.3 and it works great.


----------



## schoepp23

Am I the only one that is having issues with the bottom flickering? The posters are loading perfectly but on the bottom it has issues showing the Audio/video formatting stuff and it has a flicker in the bottom left corner of my screen. Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## JackVette

schoepp23 said:


> Am I the only one that is having issues with the bottom flickering? The posters are loading perfectly but on the bottom it has issues showing the Audio/video formatting stuff and it has a flicker in the bottom left corner of my screen. Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated!!


Hello....

I don't have flickering on my screen.....

Jack


----------



## theasdfguy555

Is anyone else having an issue where displays in different groups keep showing the same thing as each other? I used the workaround in the documentation to create a second display, assigned it to a second group, and they're still showing the same content. I used the webremote to assign a cached poster to one display, but it showed on both even though they're in different groups. It's worth noting that though the second display is also named as a webview, I changed it to be on my monitor to make the two displays as separate as possible and it still synced them. I don't know what to try and I can't find anything about this in the Doc.


----------



## vitahlity

So, what kind of screen do I need in order to display this? I'm confused on how the LED screen displays on the wall and I will be able to remotely control with it my PC in a different room? Anyone have any links to the screen and frame that they use for the movie poster? This is awesome!


----------



## Batiatus Rules

vitahlity said:


> So, what kind of screen do I need in order to display this? I'm confused on how the LED screen displays on the wall and I will be able to remotely control with it my PC in a different room? Anyone have any links to the screen and frame that they use for the movie poster? This is awesome!


You can use pretty much any display that will accept a video signal from a Windows based machine.


----------



## jameskrolak

vitahlity said:


> So, what kind of screen do I need in order to display this? I'm confused on how the LED screen displays on the wall and I will be able to remotely control with it my PC in a different room? Anyone have any links to the screen and frame that they use for the movie poster? This is awesome!


Generally, you need that display on the wall hooked up to a computer--usually people run Movie Poster directly on that PC. It runs a web server that you can then connect to via a web browser on your home network to control what it displays. For my home theater, I had two 50" TVs mounted in the wall, had fake picture frames built to go around them, and then bought a small mini PC on Amazon that is mounted on the wall behind 1 of those TVs. I run Movie Poster on it with both TVs connected to it via HDMI cable.

It's supposed to be possible to run this on one computer and be able to display the posters by connecting other systems to a web address and have them function as if they're just another screen for the software, but I haven't tried that. I would imagine that would work for something that's a tablet or really limited OS like a chrome book. Or maybe even it would work fine for a smart TV that has a web browser built into it. Not sure if you can set that web address as a default web page or something. That might be worth trying...


----------



## skuzemewoods

Randomly (FINALLY) got this up on a throwaway pc-- seems to have the connection working (I can verify because it's pulling covers for files that are in my kodi library, so I guess I've waited long enough for it to populate), but when I actually PLAY the movie, the screen updates to the start/stop time, the correct name, but no image (even if I previously saw the image on the poster carousel) shows up. Am I missing something really simple here? Yea maybe I should've held off on the booze while prepping this, but no takebacks now right?

Thanks!


----------



## outlikealight

jameskrolak said:


> Generally, you need that display on the wall hooked up to a computer--usually people run Movie Poster directly on that PC. It runs a web server that you can then connect to via a web browser on your home network to control what it displays. For my home theater, I had two 50" TVs mounted in the wall, had fake picture frames built to go around them, and then bought a small mini PC on Amazon that is mounted on the wall behind 1 of those TVs. I run Movie Poster on it with both TVs connected to it via HDMI cable.
> 
> It's supposed to be possible to run this on one computer and be able to display the posters by connecting other systems to a web address and have them function as if they're just another screen for the software, but I haven't tried that. I would imagine that would work for something that's a tablet or really limited OS like a chrome book. Or maybe even it would work fine for a smart TV that has a web browser built into it. Not sure if you can set that web address as a default web page or something. That might be worth trying...



What mini pc did you buy on amazon to run this?


----------



## JackVette

outlikealight said:


> What mini pc did you buy on amazon to run this?


I am using a Beelink T4. I bought it from Amazon for maybe $130. I put in extra drive capacity for storing posters.

Works well. A little slow, but easy.


----------



## sneakersmcgee

I have the Movie poster app and can't figure out the following issues. 

I am in a test environment right now with the software running on a windows computer and 1 monitor. I have 3 displays showing on the desktop. All displays are in different groups. All 3 show the same posters at the same time. That is the first issue. 

I have a chromebit setup on a small test TV and even though I am able to get a single poster to load, it won't rotate even though the "display 2" which it is mapped to via the url changes on the desktop screen. I hope you can help me as I am in this test phase as my home theater is being built at my house and I need to figure these issue out before I start getting all the screens in place (planning on 5). I am using the local cache feature in the software and I have about 400 posters in it.


----------



## sneakersmcgee

theasdfguy555 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where displays in different groups keep showing the same thing as each other? I used the workaround in the documentation to create a second display, assigned it to a second group, and they're still showing the same content. I used the webremote to assign a cached poster to one display, but it showed on both even though they're in different groups. It's worth noting that though the second display is also named as a webview, I changed it to be on my monitor to make the two displays as separate as possible and it still synced them. I don't know what to try and I can't find anything about this in the Doc.
> 
> View attachment 3220989
> View attachment 3220990


I am also having the exact same issue. Hopefully someone can tell us how to fix it.


----------



## sneakersmcgee

For anyone who wants to know how to get into the setup for the Kiosk app to change the settings after the install "Ctrl A" gets you back into the setup.


----------



## CaptainKen

Batiatus Rules said:


> Is that wall 24" on center? If not, there should be another stud before the double stud at the door framing. If not the you could use my previous suggestion and mount a 3/4" plywood board to the wall secured to studs at both sides, sand and paint to match the wall and then attach the TV mount to that, or through it and through the drywall with those newer zip-snap wall anchors. I'm using them with steel studs to mount 2 TVs in a commercial business tomorrow.
> 
> If you aren't 100% certain of your stud placement use the best method of finding them, magnets. Get a rare earth neodymium magnet and run it along the wall where you think a stuff should be and it will find the screws under the drywall mud. Check YouTube for lots of DIY videos on this.
> 
> Conversely you could also open up the wall and install 2x4s as cross members between the wall studs then patch up the hole and you've got solid wood behind the drywall ready to be screwed into.
> 
> You could use a double articulated arm mount and attach it to your noted stud and it should keep the TV pretty close to the wall but it will stick out to the right side of the TV when you are looking at it.
> 
> Triple check your stud placements first and if you only have the one highlighted and then the double stud at the door side I would install a plywood sheet and make it look like it's a part of the wall. Likely the cheapest and easiest option though soft wood prices are ridiculous right now.


I know this is an old post, but I'll share my idea anyway.

Consider getting a French Cleat from one of the big box stores. You could put one screw where ever the stud lies behind the frame and use a drywall anchor to keep it level. Since know one will be hanging on it, it will last well.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## SBHT2002

JasperSc said:


> We have several of these sytstems installed in a few houses and recently we lost the ability to get now playing from a Kaleidescape. We lost that on 2 houses at the same time. I have verified the IP addresses of the Kscape and on both systems when I test the connection I get a success message. Has anyone else tried this with a Kscape and is it still working?


Did you get Kscape plug-in to work again?


----------



## MartinsVision

anybody having trouble with the game cast ? seems to be broken?


----------



## Hitechee

MartinsVision said:


> anybody having trouble with the game cast ? seems to be broken?


I have never been able to get the Game Cast to work properly in the two years I've been using MoviePoster. I'd be interested in knowing if it ever worked for others and when.


----------



## JackVette

Hitechee said:


> I have never been able to get the Game Cast to work properly in the two years I've been using MoviePoster. I'd be interested in knowing if it ever worked for others and when.


Same here....


----------



## Batiatus Rules

JackVette said:


> Same here....


OT but your theater looks sharp! Do you have a thread on it?


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> OT but your theater looks sharp! Do you have a thread on it?


Hi and thank you. 

I am planning on posting some pics as soon as a couple of things are finished. It is pretty new.

the space was very challenged and we made the best of it that we could.


----------



## MartinsVision

what about pulling TV posters is this broken?


----------



## dysmartguy2005

noticed today that banners, logos and other artwork is not scrapping? is this broken or is TMDB down?


----------



## JackVette

dysmartguy2005 said:


> noticed today that banners, logos and other artwork is not scrapping? is this broken or is TMDB down?


Well....

I just tested mine this morning. I also don't get the additional items. No trailers either....

Hopefully, @meyer64 can let us know....


----------



## OpSteel

When I saw the webview feature I got excited as I thought I was going to be able to set up my poster since I had previously built the frame to run the pi based software. Unfortunately it seems that webview does not work with the chromium browser for pi...

Well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## JackVette

I am still not getting Banners, logos, trailers, etc. downloading with new posters.

Does anyone have a work around? 

I'm hopeful @meyer64 will let us know....


----------



## dysmartguy2005

JackVette said:


> I am still not getting Banners, logos, trailers, etc. downloading with new posters.
> 
> Does anyone have a work around?
> 
> I'm hopeful @meyer64 will let us know....


Any news on getting this back working again? I update my posters every month for movies I wanna make sure it can get the metadata


----------



## JackVette

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Any news on getting this back working again? I update my posters every month for movies I wanna make sure it can get the metadata


I have heard nothing. Posters download, but not other items


----------



## Michael-G

Hello,

I´m using the MovieposterApp since 1 week.
I cannot change the posters automatically which I have downloaded with the webinterface.
Manually with the webinterface its possible but unfortunately not automatically.

I tried to blacklist every poster without the new ones. Then nothing happens and the screen shows "Great Dane Cinema".

Can anybody give me a hint?

Regards

Michael


----------



## Pz007

robgo777 said:


> Unfortunately I have not found a good source for motion posters. I have been searching around and have been collecting them a few at a time from various locations. Here are a couple links that may help get you started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Drive: Sign-in
> 
> 
> Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motion Posters GIFs - Get the best GIF on GIPHY
> 
> 
> Explore and share the best Motion Posters GIFs and most popular animated GIFs here on GIPHY. Find Funny GIFs, Cute GIFs, Reaction GIFs and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giphy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animated Movie Posters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gifer.com/en/OJ68
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some tips that may help get yours working:
> 
> 1. The Native displays support Motion posters in the following formats: flv, swf, gif, mp4, mov, and mkv. WebView displays support: gif and mp4.
> 2. Make sure the name of the file has a (-motionposter) at the end of it. For example: inception-motionposter.mp4
> 3. In the display options page make sure the "Show Motion Poster if Available" option is checked.
> 4. Copy any motion poster files you want displayed directly into the digital movie poster folder in your Cache location. For me on Win 10 this is C:\Users\*Your Username Here*\Documents\MoviePoster\Cache\Movies. Make sure you put it into the folder for the movie you want to display the motion poster. Each folder has a tt number and then the name after it, that is the folder you copy them into.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob,

I did everything you said, my only concern is step #4. When you say that the folder must have a "tt" and numbers, do I make them up? Is there a specific nomenclature...how are those "tt" and numbers generated....thank you!
Peter.


----------



## JackVette

Pz007 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I did everything you said, my only concern is step #4. When you say that the folder must have a "tt" and numbers, do I make them up? Is there a specific nomenclature...how are those "tt" and numbers generated....thank you!
> Peter.


Sorry to jump in....

The tt number is the IMDB movie number. In imdb I grab it off the adress bar at the top. 

here is an example for one of mine: tt5013056-Dunkirk

I usually go into imdb, search for a movie and the tt number is there. I just copy it and use it. here is the example for dunkirk: Dunkirk (2017) - IMDb

Jack


----------



## dysmartguy2005

JackVette said:


> I have heard nothing. Posters download, but not other items


Is TMDB broken in the app? how could that happen so randomly? I would try to do this manually but it takes too much time


----------



## JackVette

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Is TMDB broken in the app? how could that happen so randomly? I would try to do this manually but it takes too much time


I certainly don't know. @meyer64 is likely the only one that would know....

If I were to guess, there was some change at the source data interface.... Luckily, at least for now the posters themselves still download....

I only have posters for movies I own, so should the interface break totally, I may still be willing to create them manually.

It is certainly disappointing to have no support anymore. I was happy @meyer64 responded to the forum relatively recently. Maybe he will again.


----------



## JackVette

Deleted.


----------



## MartinsVision

manually adding banner images dosn't seem to get showtimes to work am i missing something?


----------



## gaeto

Hello guys I installed the movie poster app and made use of version 2.3.0.5 everything worked great for A day or two until it reported a very long list of errors, since then I haven’t been able to make it work. 
I have tried:
reinstalling and repairs still no luck,
all these happened when I updated my windows PC
Please i need your help.


----------



## cbeck3

Dumb question, but how do you uninstall the app? I've been having some issues and am trying a fresh install but I can't delete the app. I've gone into add/remove programs but it's not listed. I've tried third party uninstallers but they cant find it either. Thx


----------



## JackVette

gaeto said:


> Hello guys I installed the movie poster app and made use of version 2.3.0.5 everything worked great for A day or two until it reported a very long list of errors, since then I haven’t been able to make it work.
> I have tried:
> reinstalling and repairs still no luck,
> all these happened when I updated my windows PC
> Please i need your help.





cbeck3 said:


> Dumb question, but how do you uninstall the app? I've been having some issues and am trying a fresh install but I can't delete the app. I've gone into add/remove programs but it's not listed. I've tried third party uninstallers but they cant find it either. Thx


So.... I am not an expert on this but I did unistall the app before. 

think I went into my Program Files and deleted Great Dane Cinema.

As I recall, I also had to go into the AppData section and remove the MoviePoster folder.

Take this with a grain of salt, but I recall having to find the folders and delete them to get a clean install. I think the first time I only re-installed everything and my old settings (and problems) were still there.

On his website is a "definitive guide" that can help with some items....

As @meyer64 has been pretty quiet lately, we may be on our own.....

Luckily for me, my system is working okay. New posters load, but only the poster. No other art or trailers download any more.


----------



## cbeck3

JackVette said:


> So.... I am not an expert on this but I did unistall the app before.
> 
> think I went into my Program Files and deleted Great Dane Cinema.
> 
> As I recall, I also had to go into the AppData section and remove the MoviePoster folder.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt, but I recall having to find the folders and delete them to get a clean install. I think the first time I only re-installed everything and my old settings (and problems) were still there.
> 
> On his website is a "definitive guide" that can help with some items....
> 
> As @meyer64 has been pretty quiet lately, we may be on our own.....
> 
> Luckily for me, my system is working okay. New posters load, but only the poster. No other art or trailers download any more.


Thanks that did it and fixed my issues with a fresh install. For others the AppData is likely hidden.


----------



## MartinsVision

The thing I don't get if its a broken link why do posters I've had saved no longer show the banners and logo or fanart but the files are still in the folders just the connection has been lost 😕 so it's not just new posters it effects protected ones as well ..


----------



## JackVette

MartinsVision said:


> The thing I don't get if its a broken link why do posters I've had saved no longer show the banners and logo or fanart but the files are still in the folders just the connection has been lost 😕 so it's not just new posters it effects protected ones as well ..
> View attachment 3263200
> View attachment 3263201


On Mine, previous poster downloads still show all the other items (fan art, banner, trailers, etc.). Only the new ones don't show....

I will play with mine later and look.

Interestingly, it found your trailer....

I don't know if the NFO file got changed? I'm not expert in the file, but I have made some edits before and I think it may contain the link to the files....


----------



## MartinsVision

JackVette said:


> On Mine, previous poster downloads still show all the other items (fan art, banner, trailers, etc.). Only the new ones don't show....
> 
> I will play with mine later and look.
> 
> Interestingly, it found your trailer....
> 
> I don't know if the NFO file got changed? I'm not expert in the file, but I have made some edits before and I think it may contain the link to the files....


Trailers download fine for me its just the Fanart, Logo , dvd and Banner i have 50 or 60 protected that are my favorites that it doesnt read the banner files or logo even had them in my showtimes and it quit displaying them had to manually enter the banners to get them to display again.. Its weird that it effected my already downloaded artwork


----------



## rcohen

I just started experimenting with this. Is there a collection of icons somewhere for things like Atmos, DTS-X, and UHD?


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> I just started experimenting with this. Is there a collection of icons somewhere for things like Atmos, DTS-X, and UHD?


yes there are they are in the themes folder if your using a different theme if not you will have to go to the root default folder


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> yes there are they are in the themes folder if your using a different theme if not you will have to go to the root default folder


I figured out that the newer build has a 2160 icon and more audio formats (although not Atmos or DTS-X.)

It always says 1080, though, whether the content comes from IMDB or the Kodi plug-in. It even stays 1080 when I'm playing a 4K movie on Kodi.
It bugs me that it says 1080 for my 4k movies.
Perhaps I should just set default as blank icon, or am I missing something?

Also, for using custom posters, is there a way to make it full screen, rather than showing the top and bottom banners like a movie with metadata?
I'd like to use some Movie Mania posters as custom posters.








Moviemania - Textless high-resolution movie wallpapers


Browse the largest textless high-resolution movie wallpapers database on the Internet with 13,000+ wallpapers for phone and desktop.




www.moviemania.io





It might actually be nice to always hide the header and footer and display things full screen, except perhaps for Now Playing.


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> I figured out that the newer build has a 2160 icon and more audio formats (although not Atmos or DTS-X.)
> 
> It always says 1080, though, whether the content comes from IMDB or the Kodi plug-in. It even stays 1080 when I'm playing a 4K movie on Kodi.
> It bugs me that it says 1080 for my 4k movies.
> Perhaps I should just set default as blank icon, or am I missing something?
> 
> Also, for using custom posters, is there a way to make it full screen, rather than showing the top and bottom banners like a movie with metadata?
> I'd like to use some Movie Mania posters as custom posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moviemania - Textless high-resolution movie wallpapers
> 
> 
> Browse the largest textless high-resolution movie wallpapers database on the Internet with 13,000+ wallpapers for phone and desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moviemania.io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might actually be nice to always hide the header and footer and display things full screen, except perhaps for Now Playing.


there is a way to blank out the header but im not sure about full screen id have to look into that..
The 1080 is a glitch it looks like from the kodi meta data its not changing the saved poster but the kodi is overriding it while the movie is playing and im not sure if its missing artwork in a themes folder or there is nothing pointing to the artwork , Trying to find someone running on Plex to make sure it isnt kodi putting out the wrong meta data


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> there is a way to blank out the header but im not sure about full screen id have to look into that..
> The 1080 is a glitch it looks like from the kodi meta data its not changing the saved poster but the kodi is overriding it while the movie is playing and im not sure if its missing artwork in a themes folder or there is nothing pointing to the artwork , Trying to find someone running on Plex to make sure it isnt kodi putting out the wrong meta data


For me, it constantly says 1080 even without connecting to Kodi.

I wonder if there i a way to edit one of the XML files to make it full screen.

The headers and footers don't really add much value, considering that the header is constant and the footer is wrong.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

Movie Poster getting some love in this ABSOLUTELY AMAZING home theater! Check it out when you have the chance. It is worth the watch. It shows that Movie Poster is being used by many HT enthusiasts. Lets keep this amazing software going forward to the future.


----------



## rcohen

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Lets keep this amazing software going forward to the future.


What do you mean by that? It looks like the last build was 2018. Are future builds planned? Has it been open sourced?


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> What do you mean by that? It looks like the last build was 2018. Are future builds planned? Has it been open sourced?












Last build was 2020 .. and talked to the developer 3 days ago he was helping me with some glitches.


----------



## JackVette

MartinsVision said:


> Last build was 2020 .. and talked to the developer 3 days ago he was helping me with some glitches.


I would gladly pay for an update.

It looks like MovieNow! is getting some new traction.

I have been very happy with this software, but some items have stopped downloading for me.


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> View attachment 3266528
> 
> 
> Last build was 2020 .. and talked to the developer 3 days ago he was helping me with some glitches.


Thanks! I totally overlooked that one. They aren't ordered consistently.


----------



## MartinsVision

So with the missing Banner and cd art Ect. Thing is I found files from 2 years ago I was experimenting on movie poster and I found missing Cd art , Banner and fanart (sometimes blank/black fanart ) from 2 years ago .. could this be something intermittent??


----------



## JackVette

MartinsVision said:


> So with the missing Banner and cd art Ect. Thing is I found files from 2 years ago I was experimenting on movie poster and I found missing Cd art , Banner and fanart (sometimes blank/black fanart ) from 2 years ago .. could this be something intermittent??


I just checked mine. The only thing that downloads for me is the poster itself.

I get no banner, fanart, logo, disc.

I do get the title and other metadata at least


----------



## dysmartguy2005

anybody know how to setup up movie poster with 3 screens? I have it with 2 right now


----------



## MartinsVision

dysmartguy2005 said:


> anybody know how to setup up movie poster with 3 screens? I have it with 2 right now


What's the difference between 2 and 3 screens it's the same process isn't it ?


----------



## dysmartguy2005

MartinsVision said:


> What's the difference between 2 and 3 screens it's the same process isn't it ?


Well I do it manually with the displayconfig file but it only show how do it with 2 screens not 3 or more


----------



## rkabir

skuzemewoods said:


> Randomly (FINALLY) got this up on a throwaway pc-- seems to have the connection working (I can verify because it's pulling covers for files that are in my kodi library, so I guess I've waited long enough for it to populate), but when I actually PLAY the movie, the screen updates to the start/stop time, the correct name, but no image (even if I previously saw the image on the poster carousel) shows up. Am I missing something really simple here? Yea maybe I should've held off on the booze while prepping this, but no takebacks now right?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey I am having the same issue, were you able to figure out a solution?


----------



## CaptainKen

rkabir said:


> Hey I am having the same issue, were you able to figure out a solution?


This is a known bug that has been there for a long time. For me one day it just started to work almost all the time with TV Shows. For movies sometimes it shows the poster and sometimes not. No idea on how it started working, but I can only assume it was some windows update since that HTPC is dedicated for MoviePoster, Kodi and Plex.


----------



## rkabir

CaptainKen said:


> This is a known bug that has been there for a long time. For me one day it just started to work almost all the time with TV Shows. For movies sometimes it shows the poster and sometimes not. No idea on how it started working, but I can only assume it was some windows update since that HTPC is dedicated for MoviePoster, Kodi and Plex.


I think the issue is movieposterapp isnt getting a imdbid from Kodi. Even though the movies have been added to the Kodi database properly and has an imdbid saved.


----------



## CaptainKen

rkabir said:


> I think the issue is movieposterapp isnt getting a imdbid from Kodi. Even though the movies have been added to the Kodi database properly and has an imdbid saved.


While I appreciate the input, I don't feel that's the issue. This is because it originally worked, then completely stopped for a long time and then suddenly started to work. 

I also just used my scrapping program Ember Media Manager to filter all titles with an empty IMDBID field and the results only included a few movies that I haven't watched in ages, so none that recently had no poster displayed.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

So I’m trying to configure something like this with 3 displays, one primary, one auxiliary and one info. I saw the video on YouTube but it doesn’t explain how to set it up. I tried through the settings but it never saves my configuration. Any ideas or solutions?


----------



## rcohen

I keep getting this crash after it's been running a few hours. Any suggestions?


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> I keep getting this crash after it's been running a few hours. Any suggestions?


I had this happen to me as well.

For me, I got it under control by reducing the number of posters I had and reducing how often trailers would play.

Someone mentioned long ago that they believed the app has a memory leak. 

I don't know the cause, but these items seems to keep it under control.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> I had this happen to me as well.
> 
> For me, I got it under control by reducing the number of posters I had and reducing how often trailers would play.
> 
> Someone mentioned long ago that they believed the app has a memory leak.
> 
> I don't know the cause, but these items seems to keep it under control.


I'm just running 1 poster and I have trailers disabled.

I do have the "4k resize" option enabled. I'll try disabling that. I'm not sure exactly what that does, but it would be a shame if the poster resolution was reduced.

Since it's a 32-bit app, I'll try increasing the virtual address space to 3gb:
bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVa 3072

It might be memory fragmentation, rather than a memory leak, but they can both be terminal diseases, especially with 32-bit apps.
Fragmentation problems are almost guaranteed for a slide show with transitions, unless they are carefully avoided.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> I'm just running 1 poster and I have trailers disabled.
> 
> I do have the "4k resize" option enabled. I'll try disabling that. I'm not sure exactly what that does, but it would be a shame if the poster resolution was reduced.
> 
> Since it's a 32-bit app, I'll try increasing the virtual address space to 3gb:
> bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVa 3072
> 
> It might be memory fragmentation, rather than a memory leak, but they can both be terminal diseases, especially with 32-bit apps.
> Fragmentation problems are almost guaranteed for a slide show with transitions, unless they are carefully avoided.


Well, I'm stumped then...

I have the 4k option enabled and have never shut it off.

Keep us informed.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> Well, I'm stumped then...
> 
> I have the 4k option enabled and have never shut it off.
> 
> Keep us informed.


So far, that OS setting to increase the 32-bit process address space to 3gb seems to be working well.
bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVa 3072

I’ll let it run for a while to see if that totally fixes it.


----------



## rcohen

Nope...maybe it helped, but it crashed again.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> Nope...maybe it helped, but it crashed again.


Mine can go days without a crash on the MiniPC. My desktop that I use for testing almost never crashes....

I did limit the posters in the Cache as I mentioned.....

Having zero support for this app is getting me concerned.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> Mine can go days without a crash on the MiniPC. My desktop that I use for testing almost never crashes....
> 
> I did limit the posters in the Cache as I mentioned.....
> 
> Having zero support for this app is getting me concerned.


I overlooked that part of your comment.

I actually increased the number of posters in the cache to 1000. It looked like it didn't take up much disk space, but maybe that was a mistake.
What do you have yours set to?

If you can run for days you could just enable the daily reboot option.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> I overlooked that part of your comment.
> 
> I actually increased the number of posters in the cache to 1000. It looked like it didn't take up much disk space, but maybe that was a mistake.
> What do you have yours set to?
> 
> If you can run for days you could just enable the daily reboot option.


I have about 400 posters in my Cache.

I used to have it pull posters automatically, but don't any more. I curate my own cach through its add posters from the web option.

I have a folder i created for posters I don't display and when the cache gets large I move poster files to it. 

The last time I had a crash, reducing the posters in the Cache seemed to help. Along with reducing the trailers...


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> I have about 400 posters in my Cache.
> 
> I used to have it pull posters automatically, but don't any more. I curate my own cach through its add posters from the web option.
> 
> I have a folder i created for posters I don't display and when the cache gets large I move poster files to it.
> 
> The last time I had a crash, reducing the posters in the Cache seemed to help. Along with reducing the trailers...


I'm testing different combinations of features. I'm trying disabling the Kodi plug-in now, which would be a major bummer.

In the logs, I notice that after running a while, it shows these errors on every poster:
4/23/2022 2:32:42 AM - Error updating PosterDisplayObject Art Parameter is not valid.

After a while of that, it shows these errors on every poster:
4/23/2022 2:58:27 AM - Error updating PosterDisplayObject Art Out of memory.

Eventually it crashes.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> I'm testing different combinations of features. I'm trying disabling the Kodi plug-in now, which would be a major bummer.
> 
> In the logs, I notice that after running a while, it shows these errors on every poster:
> 4/23/2022 2:32:42 AM - Error updating PosterDisplayObject Art Parameter is not valid.
> 
> After a while of that, it shows these errors on every poster:
> 4/23/2022 2:58:27 AM - Error updating PosterDisplayObject Art Out of memory.
> 
> Eventually it crashes.


Interesting. I don't know if I ever looked at the logs...

I remember I had an issue with plug ins... First I had Plex, which worked okay (except I don't think it grabbed new posters as it said it would), then I added both Kodi and Kaleidescape.

I think I had issues then and turned off the extra plug ins.

You may be right. I will play with mine when I get a chance.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> Interesting. I don't know if I ever looked at the logs...
> 
> I remember I had an issue with plug ins... First I had Plex, which worked okay (except I don't think it grabbed new posters as it said it would), then I added both Kodi and Kaleidescape.
> 
> I think I had issues then and turned off the extra plug ins.
> 
> You may be right. I will play with mine when I get a chance.


Thanks, although since it's already working for you, I guess all you can do is turn on the plug-ins to see if that breaks it.
I'd hate for you to screw up your cache if you are carefully curating it.

The author responded to my support e-mails. He's taking a look at it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> Thanks, although since it's already working for you, I guess all you can do is turn on the plug-ins to see if that breaks it.
> I'd hate for you to screw up your cache if you are carefully curating it.
> 
> The author responded to my support e-mails. He's taking a look at it. Fingers crossed!


I'm happy he replied. Let us know what he says.

I will test the plug-ins as soon as I can. I'm away right now.

I have the app on multiple machines. The purchase allowed three machines, so I use them for testing before making a change on my poster display.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> I'm happy he replied. Let us know what he says.
> 
> I will test the plug-ins as soon as I can. I'm away right now.
> 
> I have the app on multiple machines. The purchase allowed three machines, so I use them for testing before making a change on my poster display.


He suggested trying to uncheck "hide mouse pointer." So far, that seems to be working. It will be interesting to see if that fixes it overnight. Edit: It did.

It sounds like he would do a patch once we find the problem.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> He suggested trying to uncheck "hide mouse pointer." So far, that seems to be working. It will be interesting to see if that fixes it overnight. Edit: It did.
> 
> It sounds like he would do a patch once we find the problem.


It's good that he is answering you.

I turned my test instance on today and turned on the plug ins. I couldn't get Kaleidescape or Kodi to work, so all I have turned on is Plex. It is working fine.

I did not have any crashes or issues. Remember, I have about 450 posters in my cache. I moved others to another folder in case I want them.

I have the hide mouse pointer checked as I always have. No issues.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> It's good that he is answering you.
> 
> I turned my test instance on today and turned on the plug ins. I couldn't get Kaleidescape or Kodi to work, so all I have turned on is Plex. It is working fine.
> 
> I did not have any crashes or issues. Remember, I have about 450 posters in my cache. I moved others to another folder in case I want them.
> 
> I have the hide mouse pointer checked as I always have. No issues.


It sounds like a fix is in the works now.


----------



## MartinsVision

I've had the exact same issue keeps crashing and I've narrowed mine down to a set of motion posters that crash every time they are mp4's ( but some mp4's play fine ) thougt it was random but I caught it and keeps repeating the issue.. funny thing is I had these posters forever and never had a problem.. Could there be an update for the YouTube Dll 🤔 that's not on github page ?


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> I've had the exact same issue keeps crashing and I've narrowed mine down to a set of motion posters that crash every time they are mp4's ( but some mp4's play fine ) thougt it was random but I caught it and keeps repeating the issue.. funny thing is I had these posters forever and never had a problem.. Could there be an update for the YouTube Dll 🤔 that's not on github page ?


I notice that it seems to crash faster when I clear my cache. Maybe certain errors when downloading movie data from themoviedb cause leaks or something.


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> I notice that it seems to crash faster when I clear my cache. Maybe certain errors when downloading movie data from themoviedb cause leaks or something.


Do you have any trailers or anything that would use the YouTube player dll ?


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> Do you have any trailers or anything that would use the YouTube player dll ?


No, I'm trying to use minimal features, aside from 4k processing.


----------



## rcohen

Here's what I've found in my testing. When you have a bunch of uncached movies, it downloads the details from themoviedb. That operation seems flaky in some way. It's either a memory leak or something that gets the app into a bad state. When too much of that happens, the program will eventually crash.

If you set the cache to a huge size, once all the movies are cached it will become stable. So, it works better to make the cache big, not small.

So, currently, I have Kodi checked, themoviedb unchecked, and cache checked. After running for a day, everything is cached and it seems very stable.


----------



## MartinsVision

Are you Webcast to a second screen by chance?? I the mp4s motion posters that would consistently crash only happens when I have a second display on webview .. ( the strange thing is that I have it set up not to play motion posters on the second display and if I play the motion poster to my display group 1 it crashes but if I chose to play to display group 2 it plays on the motion poster on the screen that is primary ( since I have it set to not show motion posters on display 2) and it plays fine .. Very strange


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> Are you Webcast to a second screen by chance?? I the mp4s motion posters that would consistently crash only happens when I have a second display on webview .. ( the strange thing is that I have it set up not to play motion posters on the second display and if I play the motion poster to my display group 1 it crashes but if I chose to play to display group 2 it plays on the motion poster on the screen that is primary ( since I have it set to not show motion posters on display 2) and it plays fine .. Very strange


nope


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> Here's what I've found in my testing. When you have a bunch of uncached movies, it downloads the details from themoviedb. That operation seems flaky in some way. It's either a memory leak or something that gets the app into a bad state. When too much of that happens, the program will eventually crash.
> 
> If you set the cache to a huge size, once all the movies are cached it will become stable. So, it works better to make the cache big, not small.
> 
> So, currently, I have Kodi checked, themoviedb unchecked, and cache checked. After running for a day, everything is cached and it seems very stable.


Thank you for this....

Can you explain what you mean by "uncached" movies? Also, what do you mean by set cache to a huge size? Do you mean the setting for minimum posters? Mine is not set huge, but I turned off Automatically Clean Cache.

For me, under sources, I turned off all the options for get posters except for Getting from Plug in (which I don't think does anything?) and Get from Cache.

I didn't want the app to get posters. I want to download the ones I want.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> Thank you for this....
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by "uncached" movies? Also, what do you mean by set cache to a huge size? Do you mean the setting for minimum posters? Mine is not set huge, but I turned off Automatically Clean Cache.
> 
> For me, under sources, I turned off all the options for get posters except for Getting from Plug in (which I don't think does anything?) and Get from Cache.
> 
> I didn't want the app to get posters. I want to download the ones I want.


I just set the min posters to a big number. If you turned off the cache cleaning, that number shouldn’t matter.

By uncashed movies I mean movies in my Kodi library that haven’t been cached, yet. It downloads the poster from themoviedb.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> I just set the min posters to a big number. If you turned off the cache cleaning, that number shouldn’t matter.
> 
> By uncashed movies I mean movies in my Kodi library that haven’t been cached, yet. It downloads the poster from themoviedb.


Got it.

Thank you


----------



## MartinsVision

So it's getting the banners ect.. everything?


----------



## JackVette

MartinsVision said:


> So it's getting the banners ect.. everything?


Mine doess NOT. I manually download through the app. I have it set up to not automatically get posters


----------



## Hitechee

MartinsVision said:


> Last build was 2020 .. and talked to the developer 3 days ago he was helping me with some glitches.


Can you elaborate what glitches the developer has been made aware of and what you think he his working on fixing? 
I have many of same issues as well that have been discussed in the last couple months. Biggest issue is Showtimes doesn't work. I also have the same issue with banners, cdart, etc. not downloading. But if I manually download a banner and manually edit the poster details to add the banner, and add a showtime that shows in the Manage Showtimes interface, the movie still doesn't show up when Showtimes are displayed. I've manually created posters with banners and showtimes before so something isn't right. I've compare the .nfo files with working and non-working movie .nfo files and I can't see a difference. Strange thing as some have mentioned, any movie in the movie cache that had been downloaded previously (before December 2021 or so) has all the data and Showtimes work. Movies added since then don't work, even if manually adding the banner and verifying the .nfo and showtime.xml files are updated. The log just mentioned something about not being able to retreive the showtime text.
I only recently noticed a crash while testing. In the past I've let movieposter run for weeks without any issues. Although the server I'm running MoviePoster on has had several unexplained reboots lately, so I need to look into that more to see if they were caused by MoviePoster.
One slight victory, I downloaded the latest youtube-dl file and replaced the previous one so trailers download again.


----------



## JackVette

Hitechee said:


> Can you elaborate what glitches the developer has been made aware of and what you think he his working on fixing?
> I have many of same issues as well that have been discussed in the last couple months. Biggest issue is Showtimes doesn't work. I also have the same issue with banners, cdart, etc. not downloading. But if I manually download a banner and manually edit the poster details to add the banner, and add a showtime that shows in the Manage Showtimes interface, the movie still doesn't show up when Showtimes are displayed. I've manually created posters with banners and showtimes before so something isn't right. I've compare the .nfo files with working and non-working movie .nfo files and I can't see a difference. Strange thing as some have mentioned, any movie in the movie cache that had been downloaded previously (before December 2021 or so) has all the data and Showtimes work. Movies added since then don't work, even if manually adding the banner and verifying the .nfo and showtime.xml files are updated. The log just mentioned something about not being able to retreive the showtime text.
> I only recently noticed a crash while testing. In the past I've let movieposter run for weeks without any issues. Although the server I'm running MoviePoster on has had several unexplained reboots lately, so I need to look into that more to see if they were caused by MoviePoster.
> One slight victory, I downloaded the latest youtube-dl file and replaced the previous one so trailers download again.


As you suggested, I downloaded the lastest youtube-dl.

I don't get new trailers to download. The ones that exist do play, but new ones download.

Was there any trick to this? I found the download site and copied the application to my Mplayer folder under Movie Poster installation.... I did save the old one which was dated 2020. 

I do get concerned that our support seems to be gone....

I have been keeping an eye on the MovieNow! application.


----------



## Hitechee

I didn't do anything special to get trailers to download again. I just renamed the old youtube-dl before pasting the new youtube-dl.exe file in the mplayer folder. To get the trailers to download for existing posters, include the posters in a playlist so they eventually download as the program cycles through the posters.

As far as support, things seem to be getting better. I emailed support and received a quick reply noting he was working on an update to fix some of the issues being discussed here recently. He was actually hoping to make a new build last weekend but other things came up so he didn't get it done. That said, sounds like a new release should be coming very soon. He was planning on an initial build to fix the most critical issues than additional builds over the next couple months to fix remaining issues and add some new features. He also said he would post here when the new build is tested a bit.


----------



## JackVette

Hitechee said:


> I didn't do anything special to get trailers to download again. I just renamed the old youtube-dl before pasting the new youtube-dl.exe file in the mplayer folder. To get the trailers to download for existing posters, include the posters in a playlist so they eventually download as the program cycles through the posters.
> 
> As far as support, things seem to be getting better. I emailed support and received a quick reply noting he was working on an update to fix some of the issues being discussed here recently. He was actually hoping to make a new build last weekend but other things came up so he didn't get it done. That said, sounds like a new release should be coming very soon. He was planning on an initial build to fix the most critical issues than additional builds over the next couple months to fix remaining issues and add some new features. He also said he would post here when the new build is tested a bit.


That is good to know about support.

I would gladly pay for a 2.0 version that fixes issues and perhaps has a few enhancements. I know this is no longer a labor of love for @meyer64 but he should be compensated for his time and effort.

As far as posters go, I did those steps and am not getting new posters to download.

Sorry for being dense, but are you sure you are getting new poster downloads and not just having it play posters that are already existing?


----------



## Hitechee

Definitely new posters. I don't think the youtube downloader for trailers had been working for quite awhile, longer than the issue with ither items downloading. I watched the new trailers download (shows up on the webremote) as the posters cycled through. There are a couple that still don't have a trailer, though. I saw a note in the log that for some reason it couldn't save the trailer for one of those.


----------



## JackVette

Hitechee said:


> Definitely new posters. I don't think the youtube downloader for trailers had been working for quite awhile, longer than the issue with ither items downloading. I watched the new trailers download (shows up on the webremote) as the posters cycled through. There are a couple that still don't have a trailer, though. I saw a note in the log that for some reason it couldn't save the trailer for one of those.


Oh well,

For whatever reason, it is not working for me.

I checked to make sure I had the youtube-dl in the right location. As with you, I renamed the old one....

Checked again today, and still no luck.

thanks


----------



## MartinsVision

JackVette said:


> Oh well,
> 
> For whatever reason, it is not working for me.
> 
> I checked to make sure I had the youtube-dl in the right location. As with you, I renamed the old one....
> 
> Checked again today, and still no luck.
> 
> thanks


Delete your downloadQueue.xml file in your local app data sounds like its hung up on a bad download...


----------



## Pierce34

So, i've got my 27'' monitor and dedicated micro desktop setup and ready to go. I made my $10 donation (through paypal) and nothing happened as far as registration goes... what am I missing?


----------



## rcohen

Pierce34 said:


> So, i've got my 27'' monitor and dedicated micro desktop setup and ready to go. I made my $10 donation (through paypal) and nothing happened as far as registration goes... what am I missing?


It's not automated. Give him a day or two.


----------



## JackVette

MartinsVision said:


> Delete your downloadQueue.xml file in your local app data sounds like its hung up on a bad download...


Hi...

thank you for this....

I must be doing something wrong....

I deleted the queue and see it came back properly. I can see it having an entry for the trailer but it still doesn't download....

I don't know if I have a setting amiss or if something else is wrong. I may try on a different computer to see what happens.

If anyone has an idea, that is appreciated.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

I encode trailers myself and put them in the folder of the movie since the trailer download has been buggy plus it just works better for me. does anyone know the max bitrate for trailers? I currently encode at 5mbps but the quality is a but bad at times. I tried 15mbps one time but it did not work well. Does mp use hardware acceleration for decoding the video but if it does it should have no problems with decoding at a high bitrate even on a standard pc.


----------



## rcohen

As an update, I received a beta build from the developer a week ago. This build does fix all the memory crashes I was running into, but a couple features broke. He had warned me that might be the case. I'm hoping for a new build soon that's stable with everything working. Maybe he'll have a chance to work on it over the weekend. Probably a spare time gig.


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> As an update, I received a beta build from the developer a week ago. This build does fix all the memory crashes I was running into, but a couple features broke. He had warned me that might be the case. I'm hoping for a new build soon that's stable with everything working. Maybe he'll have a chance to work on it over the weekend. Probably a spare time gig.


What features broke ??


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> What features broke ??


Reading posters from the cache and from the custom poster folder. Hopefully a straightforward fix compared to the memory one.


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> As an update, I received a beta build from the developer a week ago. This build does fix all the memory crashes I was running into, but a couple features broke. He had warned me that might be the case. I'm hoping for a new build soon that's stable with everything working. Maybe he'll have a chance to work on it over the weekend. Probably a spare time gig.


This good news.

I always got the impression @meyer64 was a great guy. He built some great software and his Definitive Guide and Videos were very helpful.

I hope he comes out with a new release.

I'd love to see a 2.0 version for an upcharge.... It would be worth it and fair to him.


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> Reading posters from the cache and from the custom poster folder. Hopefully a straightforward fix compared to the memory one.


So download banners and everything is back up and running ?


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> So download banners and everything is back up and running ?


I didn't try banners.


----------



## Pierce34

My work is going through a pc refresh so they have 24'' and 27'' monitors lying around... I know that I can run 2 displays off of my Optiplex 7050, but will the app output the same thing to both?


----------



## rcohen

Pierce34 said:


> My work is going through a pc refresh so they have 24'' and 27'' monitors lying around... I know that I can run 2 displays off of my Optiplex 7050, but will the app output the same thing to both?


You can control what screen(s) the posters show on, as long as your PC can support multiple displays.

You can easily download it and experiment with that feature.


----------



## MartinsVision

rcohen said:


> As an update, I received a beta build from the developer a week ago. This build does fix all the memory crashes I was running into, but a couple features broke. He had warned me that might be the case. I'm hoping for a new build soon that's stable with everything working. Maybe he'll have a chance to work on it over the weekend. Probably a spare time gig.


Does the game score board work in the beta build?


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> Does the game score board work in the beta build?


I haven't tried that. Hopefully he'll have another build, soon.


----------



## llee530

I have the regular version and installed it on a windows 11 pc. I noticed the trailer function does not work anymore, do they work on the dev build and what is the OS you’re on?


----------



## llee530

rcohen said:


> I haven't tried that. Hopefully he'll have another build, soon.


I have the regular version and installed it on a windows 11 pc. I noticed the trailer function does not work anymore, do they work on the dev build and what is the OS you’re on?


----------



## rcohen

llee530 said:


> I have the regular version and installed it on a windows 11 pc. I noticed the trailer function does not work anymore, do they work on the dev build and what is the OS you’re on?


I didn't try that. I actually prefer the posters without the trailers, anyway. I'm running Windows 11.


----------



## llee530

rcohen said:


> I didn't try that. I actually prefer the posters without the trailers, anyway. I'm running Windows 11.


Ok. Please test and report back 😀


----------



## Hitechee

I have the new dev build running on Win 10. The trailers do work. The ESPN gamecast does not quite work. The games show up on the remote but not the screen.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

There's been further development?

Any info on the ability to use custom local folders for self-managed posters with the ability to customize the banner/footer?

And from the webapp to be able to activate/deactivate customer folders/subfolders easily.

Reading about trailers I was hoping there would be a way to integrate a movie's trailer, logo and fanart like the video demos I created awhile back.


----------



## JackVette

llee530 said:


> I have the regular version and installed it on a windows 11 pc. I noticed the trailer function does not work anymore, do they work on the dev build and what is the OS you’re on?


I also have the latest "regular" build.

What do you mean by trailer function not working? On my build, the trailers play, but I have some weird behavior in downloading new trailers.

In his definitive guide, he has a section on the trailer function. You may want to check that?


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> There's been further development?
> 
> Any info on the ability to use custom local folders for self-managed posters with the ability to customize the banner/footer?
> 
> And from the webapp to be able to activate/deactivate customer folders/subfolders easily.
> 
> Reading about trailers I was hoping there would be a way to integrate a movie's trailer, logo and fanart like the video demos I created awhile back.


What you have done with the Poster App is fantastic and I appreciate you help....

Your priority list matches mine, but I'm at least hoping he will fix the items that appear to be the most problematic now?

I no longer get downloads of banners, fan art, etc. Sometimes, trailers download and I do get some out of memory situations.

If I recall, you manually curate / download posters. I do the same, but not everything downloads any more for me.

Jack


----------



## Batiatus Rules

JackVette said:


> What you have done with the Poster App is fantastic and I appreciate you help....
> 
> Your priority list matches mine, but I'm at least hoping he will fix the items that appear to be the most problematic now?
> 
> I no longer get downloads of banners, fan art, etc. Sometimes, trailers download and I do get some out of memory situations.
> 
> If I recall, you manually curate / download posters. I do the same, but not everything downloads any more for me.
> 
> Jack


I manage all my posters completely manually. I don't have the app set to download anything, just look at custom folders. What I would like is the ability to use any customer folder and have any customer header/footer. Then be able to use the webapp to turn on/off specific folders to make customizing the display for a specific event very simple.

The trailers demo I showed would be great if you could specify a specific folder to pull movie files from. I don't need it to pull from every single one of my almost 6,000 movies in my Kodi library. I would also curate with which movies I specifically would want trailers with art displayed. I would run that on a different display as well.

Aside from that having a few keyboard commands to scroll forward and specifically back to previously displayed posters would be great. Play/pause control as well.

My requirements aren't elaborate and don't generally include integration to other programs and/or web services.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> I manage all my posters completely manually. I don't have the app set to download anything, just look at custom folders. What I would like is the ability to use any customer folder and have any customer header/footer. Then be able to use the webapp to turn on/off specific folders to make customizing the display for a specific event very simple.
> 
> The trailers demo I showed would be great if you could specify a specific folder to pull movie files from. I don't need it to pull from every single one of my almost 6,000 movies in my Kodi library. I would also curate with which movies I specifically would want trailers with art displayed. I would run that on a different display as well.
> 
> Aside from that having a few keyboard commands to scroll forward and specifically back to previously displayed posters would be great. Play/pause control as well.
> 
> My requirements aren't elaborate and don't generally include integration to other programs and/or web services.


Thank you...

Just so I'm clear....

When you add a new poster, you don't use the App interface to add a poster?

I don't have the app automatically any posters for me, but when I add a poster, I go into the option to have the App find and download the poster?

It is not getting all the appropriate files. Just the poster and sometimes a trailer.

I agree with your app requests.

If you do it differently, does that mean you need to create your own nfo file?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

JackVette said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Just so I'm clear....
> 
> When you add a new poster, you don't use the App interface to add a poster?
> 
> I don't have the app automatically any posters for me, but when I add a poster, I go into the option to have the App find and download the poster?
> 
> It is not getting all the appropriate files. Just the poster and sometimes a trailer.
> 
> I agree with your app requests.
> 
> If you do it differently, does that mean you need to create your own nfo file?


I only use customer folders on a network drive location. I direct MoviePoster to those folders. I manually curate all posters in my collection for the MP display. I do not tie MP into Kodi though possibly a future display might for currently showing films. I will explain more in a long post so apologies for all the reading.

I also manually curate everything in my media library and don't leave it to scrapers to download any artwork or trailers.

All my posters in MP folders are, to the best I can find, actual theatrical posters. All my Kodi media posters is the cleaner poster with just the movie title on it.

As of the last build of MP I have I can direct MP to my custom posters folder but I only get a few default options for categoris, Coming Soon, Now Showing etc. I said a long while back that is should be possible, through the use of a NFO file in each poster directory, to have unlimited poster folder options for custom banner/footers. Right now if I want to "TONIGHT AT" banner I have to fake it into a pre-existing folder structure. There is also no method to select which sub folders of the main movie posters folder I want to actually use, so again I have to manually change folders in and out. So if I want to host a wrestling event and use MP to showcase the posters for just the event, I have to do some manual work to get that to display. I do create my own NFO files but the program doesn't recognize them.

Example of a custom event that requires changing files in folders to get to work. Sadly AEW doesn't make many portrait posters for their PPV events.

My idea for the extras (trailers, fanart and clearlogo) is a concept that I think could be implemented, and pulled directly from your media sources if you have the proper local files, or from a specific folder similar to the custom posters folder. I would populate that with the files for only the films I would want to run on such a display and not every one 6,000 movies. I don't need to see the trailer for The Nutty Professor II: The Klumps when I could have Alien or Braveheart or The Dark Knight or so on.

I don't mind all the manual curation because I mostly enjoy it and it gives the utmost control over what is and isn't possible to display. I have put posters from all but maybe 5 of the movies in the library into the custom folders (and only because I can't find proper posters for those 5) and have it down to a well rehearsed process. I know my system isn't for everyone and most want much more automation and even like having random things pulled from the internet.

While I say 'I' a lot I really mean 'we'. Clanhold Cinema is my friend's home. My home cinema is likely a few years off still. But I built CHC and do all the work to curate the media for both CHC and my own home media. It's sort of like having an offsite backup in a way. We should really try to make some new videos of the theater and changes there were able to add before the world went bonkers. Time has just found a way to disappear these past number of years.

I keep reiterating my requests for MP because I think, at least the custom posters side, they shouldn't be too difficult to implement. If the trailers idea I've demoed can be done that would be fantastic. I created my demos using Adobe Premiere to create videos and would rather not go through all that work if I could find an easy automated process. I like the logo above the trailer video and the fanart below and not the trailer just stuck overtop the poster in some portion. The poster frame size works well to incorporate all 3 in the standard dimension ratios of the general fanart community with 16:9 video.


----------



## llee530

JackVette said:


> I also have the latest "regular" build.
> 
> What do you mean by trailer function not working? On my build, the trailers play, but I have some weird behavior in downloading new trailers.
> 
> In his definitive guide, he has a section on the trailer function. You may want to check that?


I got the trailers to work by copying the mplayer folder from the dev build and renaming the original player.old then I rebooted. I also got a new copy of the YouTube-dl first.


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> I only use customer folders on a network drive location. I direct MoviePoster to those folders. I manually curate all posters in my collection for the MP display. I do not tie MP into Kodi though possibly a future display might for currently showing films. I will explain more in a long post so apologies for all the reading.
> 
> I also manually curate everything in my media library and don't leave it to scrapers to download any artwork or trailers.
> 
> All my posters in MP folders are, to the best I can find, actual theatrical posters. All my Kodi media posters is the cleaner poster with just the movie title on it.
> 
> As of the last build of MP I have I can direct MP to my custom posters folder but I only get a few default options for categoris, Coming Soon, Now Showing etc. I said a long while back that is should be possible, through the use of a NFO file in each poster directory, to have unlimited poster folder options for custom banner/footers. Right now if I want to "TONIGHT AT" banner I have to fake it into a pre-existing folder structure. There is also no method to select which sub folders of the main movie posters folder I want to actually use, so again I have to manually change folders in and out. So if I want to host a wrestling event and use MP to showcase the posters for just the event, I have to do some manual work to get that to display. I do create my own NFO files but the program doesn't recognize them.
> 
> Example of a custom event that requires changing files in folders to get to work. Sadly AEW doesn't make many portrait posters for their PPV events.
> 
> My idea for the extras (trailers, fanart and clearlogo) is a concept that I think could be implemented, and pulled directly from your media sources if you have the proper local files, or from a specific folder similar to the custom posters folder. I would populate that with the files for only the films I would want to run on such a display and not every one 6,000 movies. I don't need to see the trailer for The Nutty Professor II: The Klumps when I could have Alien or Braveheart or The Dark Knight or so on.
> 
> I don't mind all the manual curation because I mostly enjoy it and it gives the utmost control over what is and isn't possible to display. I have put posters from all but maybe 5 of the movies in the library into the custom folders (and only because I can't find proper posters for those 5) and have it down to a well rehearsed process. I know my system isn't for everyone and most want much more automation and even like having random things pulled from the internet.
> 
> While I say 'I' a lot I really mean 'we'. Clanhold Cinema is my friend's home. My home cinema is likely a few years off still. But I built CHC and do all the work to curate the media for both CHC and my own home media. It's sort of like having an offsite backup in a way. We should really try to make some new videos of the theater and changes there were able to add before the world went bonkers. Time has just found a way to disappear these past number of years.
> 
> I keep reiterating my requests for MP because I think, at least the custom posters side, they shouldn't be too difficult to implement. If the trailers idea I've demoed can be done that would be fantastic. I created my demos using Adobe Premiere to create videos and would rather not go through all that work if I could find an easy automated process. I like the logo above the trailer video and the fanart below and not the trailer just stuck overtop the poster in some portion. The poster frame size works well to incorporate all 3 in the standard dimension ratios of the general fanart community with 16:9 video.


Thank you.

I appreciate the details you provided and I'm more clear. I probably need to read this and your other posts a couple more times, but it makes sense.

I'm going to put the posters on the NAS like you did. I didn't get around to that yet.

Again... I appreciate you help as always and think you did a great job.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

JackVette said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I appreciate the details you provided and I'm more clear. I probably need to read this and your other posts a couple more times, but it makes sense.
> 
> I'm going to put the posters on the NAS like you did. I didn't get around to that yet.
> 
> Again... I appreciate you help as always and think you did a great job.


It comes down to how much control you want to have over your displays and how much time/work you want to put into it. For me, when I add any new movie to my media library I have a process I follow. I manually find the poster, fanart, clearlogo, clearart, discart and trailer. I edit the trailer to be 1080p with balanced audio and remove any unneeded bits like the pre-trailer trailer nonsense. I find the theatrical poster(s) and put everything into the locations I need them.

For MP I am easily able to put posters into the proper folders and MP itself doesn't need to worry about what's where. It just pulls from the folders regardless of what changes I make. It just runs on the PC attached to the display and I don't have to think about it much at all.

I do this process for my home media network and for the Clanhold Cinema media network. It takes a bit of time but I've got the process down pretty well. And almost all my media has everything listed above. When we run CHC in full show-off mode we get all sorts of posters from 100 years of movies across all genres and each one is an actual movie we could go watch. I don't integrate any TV shows unless there is a special event, like a series premier/finale, and then I treat that like doing a wrestling or sporting event (a pain in the butt).


----------



## JackVette

Batiatus Rules said:


> It comes down to how much control you want to have over your displays and how much time/work you want to put into it. For me, when I add any new movie to my media library I have a process I follow. I manually find the poster, fanart, clearlogo, clearart, discart and trailer. I edit the trailer to be 1080p with balanced audio and remove any unneeded bits like the pre-trailer trailer nonsense. I find the theatrical poster(s) and put everything into the locations I need them.
> 
> For MP I am easily able to put posters into the proper folders and MP itself doesn't need to worry about what's where. It just pulls from the folders regardless of what changes I make. It just runs on the PC attached to the display and I don't have to think about it much at all.
> 
> I do this process for my home media network and for the Clanhold Cinema media network. It takes a bit of time but I've got the process down pretty well. And almost all my media has everything listed above. When we run CHC in full show-off mode we get all sorts of posters from 100 years of movies across all genres and each one is an actual movie we could go watch. I don't integrate any TV shows unless there is a special event, like a series premier/finale, and then I treat that like doing a wrestling or sporting event (a pain in the butt).


Nice....

I got to where I only have posters for movies I own, but I was using Movie Poster App to scrape the posters. Maybe going forward I will use your method.


----------



## MartinsVision

Any update on the new version.?


----------



## rcohen

MartinsVision said:


> Any update on the new version.?


Just that he said he wanted to wrap up a couple more things before publishing another build. No ETA.


----------



## solidus3

i'm trying to understand how trailers work, are we supposed to provide them?

i've checked auto play trailers after 10 seconds and unchecked download trailer (don't want to fill up a small flash drive), but no trailers ever play


----------



## Hitechee

solidus3 said:


> i'm trying to understand how trailers work, are we supposed to provide them?
> 
> i've checked auto play trailers after 10 seconds and unchecked download trailer (don't want to fill up a small flash drive), but no trailers ever play


You need to turn on download trailers to get them unless you want to go through the effort to download manually and edit the nfo file or use web interface to edit the poster info the trailer info. The trailers download when you download a new poster from the web and when cycling through a list if not previously downloaded. If you want trailers for only a few posters, you could create a custom list to run and turn on trailer download while the posters cycle through, then turn off trailer download. This all assumes trailer download is working at all. It stopped working for most users as far as I can tell from this thread, but the author has created a new beta release that fixes that issue.


----------



## Mr.Iggy

Hello everyone I had this application running one one PC with no issue just got a new pc and installed version *2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-3-2020)* and im getting a missing MSVCR100.dll I have tried installing that DLL file still getting the error. Windows 11. Any ideas?


----------



## rcohen

Mr.Iggy said:


> Hello everyone I had this application running one one PC with no issue just got a new pc and installed version *2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-3-2020)* and im getting a missing MSVCR100.dll I have tried installing that DLL file still getting the error. Windows 11. Any ideas?


I ran into that, too. I ended up copying it into c:\windows\System32 and c:\windows\SysWOW64 and that fixed it.
I'll send a support note about that.


----------



## Mr.Iggy

rcohen said:


> I ran into that, too. I ended up copying it into c:\windows\System32 and c:\windows\SysWOW64 and that fixed it.
> I'll send a support note about that.


Yeah I got it fixed. Now the trailers are not showing. I have to work on that next.


----------



## MartinsVision

Hitechee said:


> You need to turn on download trailers to get them unless you want to go through the effort to download manually and edit the nfo file or use web interface to edit the poster info the trailer info. The trailers download when you download a new poster from the web and when cycling through a list if not previously downloaded. If you want trailers for only a few posters, you could create a custom list to run and turn on trailer download while the posters cycle through, then turn off trailer download. This all assumes trailer download is working at all. It stopped working for most users as far as I can tell from this thread, but the author has created a new beta release that fixes that issue.


There's a new beta release??


----------



## Mr.Iggy

MartinsVision said:


> There's a new beta release??


Trailers are working for me now. I'm working on a custom list of posters. I'm using a 75 inch Samsung as a display looks great .

Working on a custom banners also.


----------



## rcohen

Mr.Iggy said:


> Trailers are working for me now. I'm working on a custom list of posters. I'm using a 75 inch Samsung as a display looks great .
> 
> Working on a custom banners also.
> 
> View attachment 3292292


Love the 75" screen and LED.

Now I don't feel quite as crazy getting a 55" Samsung just for posters.


----------



## MartinsVision

We're can I get the new beta release?


----------



## Mr.Iggy

MartinsVision said:


> We're can I get the new beta release?


I'm using this one and it's working fine.

*2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-3-2020)*


----------



## JackVette

Mr.Iggy said:


> I'm using this one and it's working fine.
> 
> *2.3.0.5_Dev_(4-3-2020)*


I'm using that one too.

It no longer downloads all art. It will download a poster and sometimes trailers.

It also has some memory issue and crashes.


----------



## MartinsVision

Any of you guys running on a android based PC for movie poster ?? When you guys crash dose it shut down your pc?


----------



## figureheadz

having a hela hard time getting my plex to show up..from my synology or my media pc..i get connection failed but i seem to have input all correct.. can anyone point me in the correct direction...thank
you


----------



## MartinsVision

Any news on an Update?


----------



## MartinsVision

How do you guys plan your movie nights ?
Anyone ever check out the Movie Night app ? It's been an awesome little app for a small home theater trying to pick a day with the family & friends or worse yet trying to pick the movie was a pain so I got the whole family to download the app and we can decide on what movie. they can throw thier ideas in and everyone can pick what they want for movie night ..Seems really useful I don't know if anyone has anything better let me know ... http://www.themovienightapp.com


----------



## Skynet101

My idea on how the Showtime works? When I search current movies it comes up with the name but a black box for image. Thoughts? Checking if anyone uses this function.


----------



## MartinsVision

Skynet101 said:


> My idea on how the Showtime works? When I search current movies it comes up with the name but a black box for image. Thoughts? Checking if anyone uses this function.


You have to manually put in art because something changed and broke the app. Just Put in your banner images ect in manually and it will work


----------



## ozzy5549

Is app currently down? Getting fatal error when trying to run the app


----------



## MartinsVision

ozzy5549 said:


> Is app currently down? Getting fatal error when trying to run the app


There's a memory leak but it workable


----------



## Darth_LFE

So...... coming in as a complete newbie to MovieposterApp AND not being a computer programmer with huge tech skills..... AND seeing there is NOT much support from the developer..... is this a good choice for me? Are there enough users HERE willing to hold hands with normal humans like myself who have limited tech abilities ? Are there other solutions I should look at? I absolutely want what the app is selling (in a perfect world). This app if functioning correctly looks absolutely amazing! But..... does it work as advirtised? (picture is my current stage in process - long ways to go!)


----------



## Digital Movie Boards

Darth_LFE said:


> So...... coming in as a complete newbie to MovieposterApp AND not being a computer programmer with huge tech skills..... AND seeing there is NOT much support from the developer..... is this a good choice for me? Are there enough users HERE willing to hold hands with normal humans like myself who have limited tech abilities ? Are there other solutions I should look at? I absolutely want what the app is selling (in a perfect world). This app if functioning correctly looks absolutely amazing! But..... does it work as advirtised? (picture is my current stage in process - long ways to go!)
> View attachment 3313006


Well you could try the movie poster boards from Digitalmovieboards. They have not just fully pre-made movie poster boards but also less expensive upgrade kits. That's the business they are in so support, updates, and upgrades are not an issue.

Just fyi.


----------



## JackVette

Digital Movie Boards said:


> Well you could try the movie poster boards from Digitalmovieboards. They have not just fully pre-made movie poster boards but also less expensive upgrade kits. That's the business they are in so support, updates, and upgrades are not an issue.
> 
> Just fyi.


When I was putting together my theater I looked long and hard at your poster boards.

I emailed you a few times about the poster and your other products. I found your correspondence professional, knowledgeable, and responsive.

I ended up going the Movie Poster App route and built my own. It was a cheaper approach and I am decent at DIY.

As is pointed out here, I now have no support. Time will tell if my cheaper option actually works out more expensive in the future.

@Darth_LFE I learned to use the Movie Poster App by reading the Definitive Guide, looking at the videos, and reading posts here.

My board is still working pretty well, but it is NOT without some effort. I have to troubleshoot sometimes and do some manual work but it still runs fine.

Best of luck


----------



## rcohen

Digital Movie Boards said:


> Well you could try the movie poster boards from Digitalmovieboards. They have not just fully pre-made movie poster boards but also less expensive upgrade kits. That's the business they are in so support, updates, and upgrades are not an issue.
> 
> Just fyi.


The upgrade it is tempting.

What is the camera for? That does complicate pre-existing installs. If it's for control, doesn't the app replace the need for that?


----------



## Digital Movie Boards

rcohen said:


> The upgrade it is tempting.
> 
> What is the camera for? That does complicate pre-existing installs. If it's for control, doesn't the app replace the need for that?


There is no camera on our Upgrade Kit if that is what you are asking about. It's actually a hand motion gesture sensor. It's totally optional and not needed. The Upgrade kit is simple to install and requires no experience from the user. Just plug it in and start enjoying content. 

Fyi....our Digital Download version of the software will be available soon. It's going thru final beta testing. Once it's complete users can just purchase the Digital Download version and install it on their own equipment. Most all settings will be automatic with few input from the user....if any.


----------



## rcohen

Digital Movie Boards said:


> There is no camera on our Upgrade Kit if that is what you are asking about. It's actually a hand motion gesture sensor. It's totally optional and not needed. The Upgrade kit is simple to install and requires no experience from the user. Just plug it in and start enjoying content.
> 
> Fyi....our Digital Download version of the software will be available soon. It's going thru final beta testing. Once it's complete users can just purchase the Digital Download version and install it on their own equipment. Most all settings will be automatic with few input from the user....if any.


Thanks for the fast response!

That's good to hear about the hand motion sensor. Your photo of the upgrade kit shows the sensor:





Ultimate Movie Board Upgrade kit | Digital Movie Boards


The world's most advanced line of digital movie poster boards on the market




www.digitalmovieboards.com





That's very exciting to hear about the downloadable version! I actually have a Raspberry Pi and Mini PC I could use with that, so that's could be pretty compelling for me.

I notice that some of your photos show banners and some of them are clean and full screen.
IMO, the banners look kind of gaudy. I'm hoping for something more sophisticated, so I'm hoping there are more options (like full screen and/or customizable banners.)


----------



## Digital Movie Boards

rcohen said:


> Thanks for the fast response!
> 
> That's good to hear about the hand motion sensor. Your photo of the upgrade kit shows the sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate Movie Board Upgrade kit | Digital Movie Boards
> 
> 
> The world's most advanced line of digital movie poster boards on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.digitalmovieboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very exciting to hear about the downloadable version! I actually have a Raspberry Pi and Mini PC I could use with that, so that's could be pretty compelling for me.
> 
> I notice that some of your photos show banners and some of them are clean and full screen.
> IMO, the banners look kind of gaudy. I'm hoping for something more sophisticated, so I'm hoping there are more options (like full screen and/or customizable banners.)


I'm 100% with you on the banners. I hate them. I love the clean look of just showing a movie poster....even if it is stretched a bit. I can't stand it when I see a Coming Soon banner on a movie that clearly came out years ago. But the people have spoke....and we are implementing upper and lower movie banners for our upcoming release. On the first release of our Digital Downloaded software ver 1.0 banners will be standard. And users will be able to purchase additional professionally made banners from us to use on the software. The following update will add the ability to remove the banners altogether if the user chooses to for a clean look.

FYI....we have removed the hand sensor from our inventory altogether since we are moving away from our current Ultimate software for our new software.


----------



## neo1738

Digital Movie Boards said:


> I'm 100% with you on the banners. I hate them. I love the clean look of just showing a movie poster....even if it is stretched a bit. I can't stand it when I see a Coming Soon banner on a movie that clearly came out years ago. But the people have spoke....and we are implementing upper and lower movie banners for our upcoming release. On the first release of our Digital Downloaded software ver 1.0 banners will be standard. And users will be able to purchase additional professionally made banners from us to use on the software. The following update will add the ability to remove the banners altogether if the user chooses to for a clean look.
> 
> FYI....we have removed the hand sensor from our inventory altogether since we are moving away from our current Ultimate software for our new software.


Will new software be for Raspberry Pi or Windows Sticks/computers?


----------



## Digital Movie Boards

neo1738 said:


> Will new software be for Raspberry Pi or Windows Sticks/computers?


Currently it runs on Raspberry Pi3 for the Poster only version. When we release the Ultimate version it will require Pi4. But we are trying to optimize the poster only version for Pi4 but honestly we've been able to streamline the code that it runs slick as snot on a Pi3.


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

First thing I did was change the “Coming soon” banner to “Now playing” and only have posters that I have on my library.


----------



## rcohen

YesAnotherTweet said:


> First thing I did was change the “Coming soon” banner to “Now playing” and only have posters that I have on my library.


I actually edited the Movie Poster banners in Photoshop. It's nice to be able to customize them.

1) I created "Coming Soon" for movies in my Kodi library that aren't currently play, "Now Playing" for stuff that's playing right now on Kodi, and added "Featuring" for my custom folder which includes a mix of posters from my video game library and home theater hardware equipment features. The Featuring one is intended to cover the "This theater features" stuff and games under a single heading that matches the others.

2) Although I based them off the included Movie Poster banners which I find tasteful (feels authentic without competing with the artwork), I did them at 2160p wide so they'd be pixel sharp at 4k.

3) I replaced all the details that were unreliable with Kodi (resolution, aspect ratio, sound format) with black rectangles. I preferred that over them being wrong.


----------



## rcohen

Digital Movie Boards said:


> I'm 100% with you on the banners. I hate them. I love the clean look of just showing a movie poster....even if it is stretched a bit. I can't stand it when I see a Coming Soon banner on a movie that clearly came out years ago. But the people have spoke....and we are implementing upper and lower movie banners for our upcoming release. On the first release of our Digital Downloaded software ver 1.0 banners will be standard. And users will be able to purchase additional professionally made banners from us to use on the software. The following update will add the ability to remove the banners altogether if the user chooses to for a clean look.
> 
> FYI....we have removed the hand sensor from our inventory altogether since we are moving away from our current Ultimate software for our new software.


Hard to say if the banners should be stretched, cropped, or just made tasteful.
Aside from the official movie posters, I really like the Movie Mania posters, which are pure art/no titles. They will crop without any awkward text on boundaries.
I guess it's nice to have options. It sounds like you have your hands full with feature requests, but it's easy for me to throw around ideas.









Moviemania - Textless high-resolution movie wallpapers


Browse the largest textless high-resolution movie wallpapers database on the Internet with 13,000+ wallpapers for phone and desktop.




www.moviemania.io


----------



## Digital Movie Boards

rcohen said:


> Hard to say if the banners should be stretched, cropped, or just made tasteful.
> Aside from the official movie posters, I really like the Movie Mania posters, which are pure art/no titles. They will crop without any awkward text on boundaries.
> I guess it's nice to have options. It sounds like you have your hands full with feature requests, but it's easy for me to throw around ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moviemania - Textless high-resolution movie wallpapers
> 
> 
> Browse the largest textless high-resolution movie wallpapers database on the Internet with 13,000+ wallpapers for phone and desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moviemania.io


The banners aren't stretched...the posters are if no banners are used. But I do like the banners we are currently making. I tell you having pro grade software helps a lot.


----------



## Darth_LFE

Digital Movie Boards said:


> Well you could try the movie poster boards from Digitalmovieboards. They have not just fully pre-made movie poster boards but also less expensive upgrade kits. That's the business they are in so support, updates, and upgrades are not an issue.
> 
> Just fyi.


Looks like I found what I will be researching the rest of the evening!!! I hope this is a viable option as this would be a serious fun upgrade to my cinema!!

feel free to send me and additional info at [email protected]


----------



## rcohen

The MoviePoster author just sent me a note saying he was working on a new build with some fixes and a couple new features. That's exciting!


----------



## JackVette

rcohen said:


> The MoviePoster author just sent me a note saying he was working on a new build with some fixes and a couple new features. That's exciting!


Great news.....

I don't know about others, but I think a version 2.0 is worth paying for.

Maybe this would be an incentive for him to continue to support.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> Great news.....
> 
> I don't know about others, but I think a version 2.0 is worth paying for.
> 
> Maybe this would be an incentive for him to continue to support.


I'd certainty encourage people to use the donate button when the a version comes out, regardless of the number.

It's clear that a lot of work has gone into MoviePoster.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

rcohen said:


> I'd certainty encourage people to use the donate button when the a version comes out, regardless of the number.
> 
> It's clear that a lot of work has gone into MoviePoster.


I certainly will. Any timeframe for when the new version will be out?


----------



## rcohen

dysmartguy2005 said:


> I certainly will. Any timeframe for when the new version will be out?


He didn't give a timeframe. This seems like a spare time project.


----------



## me23

This is great to hear. I will gladly donate a generous amount for this.


----------



## Knievelgod

Hello all I have quick question. 

Added a 2nd screen today with plans to show just TV show posters on that one, keeping my original screen for movie posters.
How do I set that one just to use a folder of just TV posters that I will download them myself?
Looked at the setting a dozen times now but I can't see anything for that.

I have already setup the new screen as a Primary in a separate Display Group.
Both screens are currently showing the same posters at the same time.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## MartinsVision

Knievelgod said:


> Hello all I have quick question.
> 
> Added a 2nd screen today with plans to show just TV show posters on that one, keeping my original screen for movie posters.
> How do I set that one just to use a folder of just TV posters that I will download them myself?
> Looked at the setting a dozen times now but I can't see anything for that.
> 
> I have already setup the new screen as a Primary in a separate Display Group.
> Both screens are currently showing the same posters at the same time.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


are you using one Computer for 2 screens ? or are you useing the Web ip adress for second screen ?


----------



## Knievelgod

MartinsVision said:


> are you using one Computer for 2 screens ? or are you useing the Web ip adress for second screen ?


Hi one computer with 2 HDMI outs. Mini PC running Win10.
I don't know anything about the web ip thing.


----------



## MartinsVision

Ok


MartinsVision said:


> are you using one Computer for 2 screens ? or are you useing the Web ip adress for second screen ?


Ok there's a small glitch with using dual screens it's going to be difficult to explain by typing first you have to go into your temporary cache folder to ad some text to your screen settings. Txt file do you know where and how to do that?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

I thought it was pretty simple to have 2 different screens running from the same instance of MP? Been awhile since I played with that feature but I remember having 2 "display" running at the same time with each showing different posters and each source settings being customizable.


----------



## Knievelgod

MartinsVision said:


> Ok
> 
> Ok there's a small glitch with using dual screens it's going to be difficult to explain by typing first you have to go into your temporary cache folder to ad some text to your screen settings. Txt file do you know where and how to do that?


Hi yes can do. Are you speaking of the 'displayconfig' file?
I already had to edit that to add my second monitor because of a current glitch in the latest dev build.


----------



## Knievelgod

Batiatus Rules said:


> I thought it was pretty simple to have 2 different screens running from the same instance of MP? Been awhile since I played with that feature but I remember having 2 "display" running at the same time with each showing different posters and each source settings being customizable.


Hi yes I am able to get the 2 screens showing different posters if I allow movieposter to download posters from imdb. But like you (I have read some of your posts) I want to manually curate my posters as I've always done. What I don't know is how to pick a source folder for each screen.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

Knievelgod said:


> Hi yes I am able to get the 2 screens showing different posters if I allow movieposter to download posters from imdb. But like you (I have read some of your posts) I want to manually curate my posters as I've always done. What I don't know is how to pick a source folder for each screen.


I haven't played around with multiple displays in a long time but it's good to know there is a possible glitch with it. Hope you can get it sorted out!


----------



## Knievelgod

The glitch was just with adding the second display with the most recent dev build.
It doesn't save the config and you add it to the 'displayconfig' xml manually.

Was able to figure that out with a bit of looking but I'm almost all the way through this thread now and I can't see a way to specify a folder of images for my second screen. I'm sure it's possible somehow. Still hoping..


----------



## MartinsVision

Batiatus Rules said:


> I thought it was pretty simple to have 2 different screens running from the same instance of MP? Been awhile since I played with that feature but I remember having 2 "display" running at the same time with each showing different posters and each source settings being customizable.


It was but it half broke you Have to edit your text file to add the screen the first time after that it can be used as normal


----------



## Knievelgod

So no luck finding an answer in this thread. Possible I missed it though, it's a lot to go through.

I don't understand the point of multiple Display Groups if you can't specify what's shown on them.
I assumed that's what they were for?


----------



## me23

What is the latest build on this?


----------



## redkingone181

I have managed to set evreything up and is working beautifully. I am running into one issue, when playing a movie the "End Time" keeps going up as the movie progress. Anyone else run into this bump on the road.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

Don't know if its a setting I've changed but MoviePoster seems to freeze up and shut down more often than not. I run a playlist and after 10 to 20 mins without trailers, it will freeze and not display posters or show a black screen instead of the current poster almost to the point where I have reboot it every 30 minutes. Any ideas of what could be happening and/or what I could do to resolve this?


----------



## rcohen

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Don't know if its a setting I've changed but MoviePoster seems to freeze up and shut down more often than not. I run a playlist and after 10 to 20 mins without trailers, it will freeze and not display posters or show a black screen instead of the current poster almost to the point where I have reboot it every 30 minutes. Any ideas of what could be happening and/or what I could do to resolve this?


I had the same problem and contacted support. He sent me a dev build that totally fixes this problem. Unfortunately, the custom poster feature stopped working in that build. That makes me sad, since I added some custom posters for my favorite video games. I've been waiting on a fixed build with working custom posters. But, if you don't need that, he should have one ready to go for you.

I don't know why some people run into this problem but not others.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

rcohen said:


> I had the same problem and contacted support. He sent me a dev build that totally fixes this problem. Unfortunately, the custom poster feature stopped working in that build. That makes me sad, since I added some custom posters for my favorite video games. I've been waiting on a fixed build with working custom posters. But, if you don't need that, he should have one ready to go for you.
> 
> I don't know why some people run into this problem but not others.


Well I changed the poster interval back to 60 secs because I had it previously at 30 secs and that worked for me. Left it running on all night with no problems. Now with customs posters for some reason they never seem to show up for me. Wondering if I have a setting that's incorrect or not


----------



## rcohen

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Well I changed the poster interval back to 60 secs because I had it previously at 30 secs and that worked for me. Left it running on all night with no problems. Now with customs posters for some reason they never seem to show up for me. Wondering if I have a setting that's incorrect or not


With the new build, mine is running stable at 6 seconds.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

rcohen said:


> With the new build, mine is running stable at 6 seconds.


Never mind I spoke too soon. Came home today and started it up, started freezing again but not as bad. I wonder what could be causing it. I had trailers playing last night too with no issues. 6 secs is pretty quick


----------



## rcohen

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Never mind I spoke too soon. Came home today and started it up, started freezing again but not as bad. I wonder what could be causing it. I had trailers playing last night too with no issues. 6 secs is pretty quick


Memory leak. Seems pretty random, but that dev build does fix it.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hi @meyer64 -- what does the 2.3.0.6 dev build address over the 2.3.0.5 build? There are no notes listed in the Changelog. Just wondering if I should update or not.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

Where can I get the new build? Has it been released?


----------



## rcohen

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Where can I get the new build? Has it been released?


No. I got it by contacting support on their web page.


----------



## DaxCoredrin

I'm having an issue with the Plex plugin on both 2.3.0.5 as well as 2.3.0.6. MoviePoster is connected to Plex and gets the poster for the currently playing movie successfully but will not retrieve any posters from my Plex library otherwise. I have both the "uselibrary" and "Get Posters From Media Player Plugin Library" checkboxes enabled. I suspect that this issue may be due to a possible change in how Plex manages metadata with its new movie agent as per this article Advanced settings Plex Movie Agent | Plex Support . MoviePoster stopped retrieving Plex library posters a while back and now only displays cached posters. Can anyone else reproduce this issue?


----------



## GWCR

DaxCoredrin said:


> I'm having an issue with the Plex plugin on both 2.3.0.5 as well as 2.3.0.6. MoviePoster is connected to Plex and gets the poster for the currently playing movie successfully but will not retrieve any posters from my Plex library otherwise. I have both the "uselibrary" and "Get Posters From Media Player Plugin Library" checkboxes enabled. I suspect that this issue may be due to a possible change in how Plex manages metadata with its new movie agent as per this article Advanced settings Plex Movie Agent | Plex Support . MoviePoster stopped retrieving Plex library posters a while back and now only displays cached posters. Can anyone else reproduce this issue?


I noticed the same thing with the MovieNow poster app. If you were part of the Plex user group that had to change their password, log out of all devices and re-claim your server, then you likely have a new Plex token. 

Putting my new token into my app fixed it for me. Not sure if MoviePoster uses the token, but it's worth a look.


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

GWCR said:


> Not sure if MoviePoster uses the token, but it's worth a look.


Version 4.1 (old one) does use a token.

My bad... I read MovieNow and not MoviePoster. Sorry.


----------



## DaxCoredrin

GWCR said:


> I noticed the same thing with the MovieNow poster app. If you were part of the Plex user group that had to change their password, log out of all devices and re-claim your server, then you likely have a new Plex token.
> 
> Putting my new token into my app fixed it for me. Not sure if MoviePoster uses the token, but it's worth a look.


I don't believe MoviePoster's Plex plugin uses a token. It doesn't even require the plex username and password. It connects to my Plex server using only the IP address of the server and the Plex server port.


----------



## meyer64

MoviePoster Dev version 2.3.0.6 (9/4/2022) is now available for download. Please note that while this build includes new features and fixes there may still be unknown issues. This build does not include an installer. To run, simply extract the .7z archive using 7-zip to your preferred folder and run MoviePoster.exe. Please send details of any issues or feedback to [email protected] 

Notable Improvements include:
*Improved error handling to reduce crashes and memory leaks. 
*Updated Plex plugin to allow IP address and machineidentifier values for clients. 
*Resolved errors when adding additional display configurations. 
*Preliminary support for full screen poster images in portrait mode including zooming and stretch options for smaller artwork. - WIP
*Resolved issues with extra artwork not being downloaded from Fanart.TV
*Includes updated youtube-dl.exe by default
*Ability to have multiple active custom lists

Download Links: 
Google Drive: MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z
or
MoviePoster Website: https://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z


----------



## JackVette

meyer64 said:


> MoviePoster Dev version 2.3.0.6 (9/4/2022) is now available for download. Please note that while this build includes new features and fixes there may still be unknown issues. This build does not include an installer. To run, simply extract the .7z archive using 7-zip to your preferred folder and run MoviePoster.exe. Please send details of any issues or feedback to [email protected]
> 
> Notable Improvements include:
> *Improved error handling to reduce crashes and memory leaks.
> *Updated Plex plugin to allow IP address and machineidentifier values for clients.
> *Resolved errors when adding additional display configurations.
> *Preliminary support for full screen poster images in portrait mode including zooming and stretch options for smaller artwork. - WIP
> *Resolved issues with extra artwork not being downloaded from Fanart.TV
> *Includes updated youtube-dl.exe by default
> *Ability to have multiple active custom lists
> 
> Download Links:
> Google Drive: MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z
> or
> MoviePoster Website: https://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z


Thank you!!!

Good to see you post.

You did some great work with this software.


----------



## luv2fly3

Thanks for your continued effort on the app @meyer64!!

Can you, or someone else, confirm what Windows version the app is now set up for? It's been a while since I've done anything with it and am going to deploy a new PC for it to use. Just wondering what Windows version is best for it now?


----------



## meyer64

luv2fly3 said:


> Thanks for your continued effort on the app @meyer64!!
> 
> Can you, or someone else, confirm what Windows version the app is now set up for? It's been a while since I've done anything with it and am going to deploy a new PC for it to use. Just wondering what Windows version is best for it now?


I currently run on Windows 10 Pro, Version 21H1. But anything Windows 7 or above should work fine. I haven't yet upgraded my environment to Windows 11, but I'm not aware of any reason it shouldn't work.


----------



## obatu100

Anyone having problems showing tv posters. It seems like it only shows movie posters. If I make a custom list with only tv posters, make that the only source list, it works.


----------



## meyer64

obatu100 said:


> Anyone having problems showing tv posters. It seems like it only shows movie posters. If I make a custom list with only tv posters, make that the only source list, it works.


I've noticed that too. I believe it has to do with the filters for rating and genre. I'll be looking in to that for 2.3.0.7


----------



## luv2fly3

obatu100 said:


> Anyone having problems showing tv posters. It seems like it only shows movie posters. If I make a custom list with only tv posters, make that the only source list, it works.


I was actually testing that today while playing some TV shows I have on my Plex server and it seemed to work fine. It popped up with the "Now Playing" version and showed the correct poster, time and info. Specifically I tested "The Office", "Seinfeld" and "Spongebob". (Yes, I'm a Spongebob fan. )


----------



## meyer64

luv2fly3 said:


> I was actually testing that today while playing some TV shows I have on my Plex server and it seemed to work fine. It popped up with the "Now Playing" version and showed the correct poster, time and info. Specifically I tested "The Office", "Seinfeld" and "Spongebob". (Yes, I'm a Spongebob fan. )


Right. Filters don't apply to "Now Playing" though. I believe obatu100 is referring to them showing in the normal poster playlist rotation.


----------



## dysmartguy2005

meyer64 said:


> MoviePoster Dev version 2.3.0.6 (9/4/2022) is now available for download. Please note that while this build includes new features and fixes there may still be unknown issues. This build does not include an installer. To run, simply extract the .7z archive using 7-zip to your preferred folder and run MoviePoster.exe. Please send details of any issues or feedback to [email protected]
> 
> Notable Improvements include:
> *Improved error handling to reduce crashes and memory leaks.
> *Updated Plex plugin to allow IP address and machineidentifier values for clients.
> *Resolved errors when adding additional display configurations.
> *Preliminary support for full screen poster images in portrait mode including zooming and stretch options for smaller artwork. - WIP
> *Resolved issues with extra artwork not being downloaded from Fanart.TV
> *Includes updated youtube-dl.exe by default
> *Ability to have multiple active custom lists
> 
> Download Links:
> Google Drive: MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z
> or
> MoviePoster Website: https://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z


Thank you so much sir for the update @meyer64 Will test the build today and let you know of any bugs or glitches.


----------



## javeryh

This project looks really awesome. Does it require the display to be connected to a computer? I have a TV with HDMI/USB ports and want to make it into a digital movie poster display but not sure where I would put a PC or even how I'd run a cable to where I want to hang it. Thanks.


----------



## meyer64

javeryh said:


> This project looks really awesome. Does it require the display to be connected to a computer? I have a TV with HDMI/USB ports and want to make it into a digital movie poster display but not sure where I would put a PC or even how I'd run a cable to where I want to hang it. Thanks.


The MoviePoster program does need to run on a Windows PC. You could use a small form factor PC mounted behind the screen to avoid running cables. 
Alternatively, you could try the WebView feature and host the program on a PC acting as a server somewhere on your network, then access the WebView display via a web browser. This is a bit more of an advanced configuration, so definitely play with it before spending money on hardware. Some smart TVs even have browsers built in that can work with this, but be aware it is a bit hit and miss as the browsers built in to TVs tend to be pretty minimalistic. However, some users have configured Android sticks, chromeboxes, and even raspberry pi to act as the WebView client. If you decide to go that route, I suggest downloading the program and trying it out using a phone or tablet to test with.


----------



## javeryh

meyer64 said:


> The MoviePoster program does need to run on a Windows PC. You could use a small form factor PC mounted behind the screen to avoid running cables.
> Alternatively, you could try the WebView feature and host the program on a PC acting as a server somewhere on your network, then access the WebView display via a web browser. This is a bit more of an advanced configuration, so definitely play with it before spending money on hardware. Some smart TVs even have browsers built in that can work with this, but be aware it is a bit hit and miss as the browsers built in to TVs tend to be pretty minimalistic. However, some users have configured Android sticks, chromeboxes, and even raspberry pi to act as the WebView client. If you decide to go that route, I suggest downloading the program and trying it out using a phone or tablet to test with.


A small form factor PC is a good idea - they sell them on Amazon for like $100 and it looks like they can fit anywhere. I don't want to get super fancy - ideally there would be a 27"x40" monitor out there but the "now playing" at the top and movie info at the bottom is a great solution. I tried downloading the program but the link is not working for me. I click on it and it just refreshes my browser.


----------



## obatu100

meyer64 said:


> I've noticed that too. I believe it has to do with the filters for rating and genre. I'll be looking in to that for 2.3.0.7


As we discussed, and for everyone here, I moved on to the "recommended" dev build. Everything works great. The new web remote is AMAZING. Being able to see the posters in a larger size is very useful.


----------



## javeryh

obatu100 said:


> As we discussed, and for everyone here, I moved on to the "recommended" dev build. Everything works great. The new web remote is AMAZING. Being able to see the posters in a larger size is very useful.


Where can I download this build? The links in the first post aren't working for me...


----------



## luv2fly3

javeryh said:


> Where can I download this build? The links in the first post aren't working for me...


He posted them a few posts back..









MoviePoster - Virtual movie poster display software.


Don't know if its a setting I've changed but MoviePoster seems to freeze up and shut down more often than not. I run a playlist and after 10 to 20 mins without trailers, it will freeze and not display posters or show a black screen instead of the current poster almost to the point where I have...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## dysmartguy2005

I have noticed an issue with trailers not playing in the correct aspect ratio. Sent @meyer64 an email addressing the issue.


----------



## JackVette

meyer64 said:


> MoviePoster Dev version 2.3.0.6 (9/4/2022) is now available for download. Please note that while this build includes new features and fixes there may still be unknown issues. This build does not include an installer. To run, simply extract the .7z archive using 7-zip to your preferred folder and run MoviePoster.exe. Please send details of any issues or feedback to [email protected]
> 
> Notable Improvements include:
> *Improved error handling to reduce crashes and memory leaks.
> *Updated Plex plugin to allow IP address and machineidentifier values for clients.
> *Resolved errors when adding additional display configurations.
> *Preliminary support for full screen poster images in portrait mode including zooming and stretch options for smaller artwork. - WIP
> *Resolved issues with extra artwork not being downloaded from Fanart.TV
> *Includes updated youtube-dl.exe by default
> *Ability to have multiple active custom lists
> 
> Download Links:
> Google Drive: MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z
> or
> MoviePoster Website: https://movieposterapp.com/Downloads/Beta/MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022.7z


Sorry for the dumb question....

If I understand correctly, I unzip the file with 7-zip, the copy all the files and sub directories to where I previously installed?

My settings, etc. will be unaffected?

Just checking.


----------



## rcohen

JackVette said:


> Sorry for the dumb question....
> 
> If I understand correctly, I unzip the file with 7-zip, the copy all the files and sub directories to where I previously installed?
> 
> My settings, etc. will be unaffected?
> 
> Just checking.


Ye, but it wouldn't hurt to make a copy of the folder first, just to be sure.


----------



## GWCR

Going to give this app a try. My thought is to pick up a Windows 10 PC Stick from Amazon. Any thoughts on specs to be able to play the trailers? Most of the sticks I am seeing are 4GB RAM and anywhere from 64GB to 128GB HD. Is 4GB RAM enough, or should I go 8GB? Never used a PC stick before, so any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## meyer64

JackVette said:


> Sorry for the dumb question....
> 
> If I understand correctly, I unzip the file with 7-zip, the copy all the files and sub directories to where I previously installed?
> 
> My settings, etc. will be unaffected?
> 
> Just checking.


To be clear, I would not suggest copying the new version to an existing installation folder. A new / empty location should be used. The dev builds are not intended to be an in place patch. They are full programs with some differences between versions. Any old files left over in the same folder could cause unknown results. You can run the dev builds from any folder location that you like, they don't need to be stored anywhere specific. That said, settings and cached files can be retained between versions. New dev versions will reuse many of your old settings, but due to programming changes, not all will be brought forward. If you'd like to backup your old settings just in case, they are stored in your AppData folder for your user profile. 
ex: C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster


----------



## meyer64

GWCR said:


> Going to give this app a try. My thought is to pick up a Windows 10 PC Stick from Amazon. Any thoughts on specs to be able to play the trailers? Most of the sticks I am seeing are 4GB RAM and anywhere from 64GB to 128GB ROM. Is 4GB RAM enough, or should I go 8GB? Never used a PC stick before, so any thoughts are appreciated.


MoviePoster is currently compiled as a 32bit program, so it can only ever use a 2GB address space. so 4GB should do fine if is a dedicated machine. But 8 is obviously better especially if you're running a 4k display. Just stay away from the low spec models with 2Gb ram. You'll almost certainly run in to trouble with those. For reference, my personal machine for MoviePoster is a 4th gen i5 with 8GB ram. Runs 4k posters with no issues.


----------



## GWCR

meyer64 said:


> MoviePoster is currently compiled as a 32bit program, so it can only ever use a 2GB address space. so 4GB should do fine if is a dedicated machine. But 8 is obviously better especially if you're running a 4k display. Just stay away from the low spec models with 2Gb ram. You'll almost certainly run in to trouble with those. For reference, my personal machine for MoviePoster is a 4th gen i5 with 8GB ram. Runs 4k posters with no issues.


Thanks for the quick reply. Just ordered a PC Stick from Amazon. I'm excited to try your app!


----------



## JackVette

meyer64 said:


> To be clear, I would not suggest copying the new version to an existing installation folder. A new / empty location should be used. The dev builds are not intended to be an in place patch. They are full programs with some differences between versions. Any old files left over in the same folder could cause unknown results. You can run the dev builds from any folder location that you like, they don't need to be stored anywhere specific. That said, settings and cached files can be retained between versions. New dev versions will reuse many of your old settings, but due to programming changes, not all will be brought forward. If you'd like to backup your old settings just in case, they are stored in your AppData folder for your user profile.
> ex: C:\Users\meyer\AppData\Local\MoviePoster


perfect. Thank you


----------



## dysmartguy2005

Anybody else having issues with trailers?


----------



## Mr_Durden

dysmartguy2005 said:


> Anybody else having issues with trailers?


Hi, I had the same problem with trailers. The problem was my windows desktop was in portrait orientation. As soon as I switched the windows desktop to "normal" landscape orientation and configured movieposterapp display to rotate 90° the trailers played fine again. Hope that solves your problem also.


----------



## dmeglio

I get an error from youtube-dl about MSVCR100 every time I start up the latest dev build. I'm guessing it needs to be installed manually since no installer is provided? Is this a new requirement? The previous dev build didn't error out on this. I also noticed updating to the latest dev build seems to have reset all my settings. Any way to import them?


----------



## GWCR

dmeglio said:


> I get an error from youtube-dl about MSVCR100 every time I start up the latest dev build. I'm guessing it needs to be installed manually since no installer is provided? Is this a new requirement? The previous dev build didn't error out on this. I also noticed updating to the latest dev build seems to have reset all my settings. Any way to import them?


I'm having the same issue. I updated youtube-dl and Visual C++ runtime per the Definitive Guide, but no change. Everything else seems to be working, but I'm just getting started exploring this app. This is a new install on a new PC Stick, so I'm hoping I just need to download and install something somewhere...

Other than that, I am loving this app so far!!


----------



## GWCR

The OS on my stick is Win11. I found this support article, updated per the instructions, and I no longer get the MSVCR100 dll error.



Redirecting



Trailers still aren't showing up, but at least the error is gone for me. Will keep investigating.


----------



## meyer64

For those having trailer issues or the msvcr100.dll error, which version of MoviePoster are you using?


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

meyer64 said:


> For those having trailer issues or the msvcr100.dll error, which version of MoviePoster are you using?


For me, I am running MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022 and I had to manually install the DLL to get it to stop nagging me.


----------



## GWCR

meyer64 said:


> For those having trailer issues or the msvcr100.dll error, which version of MoviePoster are you using?


MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022


----------



## dmeglio

meyer64 said:


> For those having trailer issues or the msvcr100.dll error, which version of MoviePoster are you using?


MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022 On windows 10


----------



## JackVette

I have a Windows 10 Machine with the latest Movie Poster App build.

It was a clean install.

For some reason, my trailers play for a few seconds then go away.

I swore they were working before... Maybe a reboot will fix it.

EDIT:

I rebooted my PC, and trailers seem to work fine now.


----------



## electronicgenius

I am new to to this but would love to start by saying this is exactly what my theater has been missing. Thank u so much. I have touchscreen in my lobby for htpc function and I love to display movieposterapp while I use my plex in my theater. I do not have a portrait display and would actually prefer to have 2 or 3 posters side by side on my landscape display instead of the zoomed in. I currently open the app 2 times in windowed mode and place them side by side. Looks good but I get the windows borders that look a lil goofy. I also use a plex server that is not on my network. I have the logon credintals but not the ip address and I can't seem to get my now playing to work. I have the deviceid correct. Has anyone found solutions or tricks for the problems I am having?


----------



## seatea

I just downloaded and unzipped the new version (MoviePoster_2.3.0.6_Dev_9_4_2022) and now my AV software (Norton) is removing all the dll (and the actual exe) saying that the file "... is not safe and has been removed". Has anyone else had this issue and if so how did you fix it? I know it's a false positive (threat is WS.Reputation.1 which generally is the threat Norton uses for files it deems a low reputation).


----------



## GWCR

GWCR said:


> The OS on my stick is Win11. I found this support article, updated per the instructions, and I no longer get the MSVCR100 dll error.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirecting
> 
> 
> 
> Trailers still aren't showing up, but at least the error is gone for me. Will keep investigating.


Here's the latest. The error showed up again after I loaded a motion poster. Did some more research and found a post on the MS site that talked about needing several versions of the Visual C++ redistribuaible for Windows 11 (was for a different app, but same error). I was able to find the versions mentioned (2005, 2010, 2012 and 2015-2022) and got them all loaded. Haven't seen the error since.

Also, after doing all of the installs, the trailers started working for me!! But the aspect ratio was off (squished horizontally). From a post a couple pages prior, I changed the layout of my display from portrait to landscape, and modified the MoviePoster App to rotate 90 degrees. Viola! Trailers working in the correct aspect ratio!

Now for the "bad news". After the app has been running for about 30 minutes or so and playing a few trailers, I get a black box on the right hand side of the trailer area after the trailer finishes playing. It stays on the screen until the next poster comes up, then comes back after the next trailer completes (pic below).










The black box goes away after I restart the app, but returns after about the same amount of time. @meyer64 any thoughts? Memory leak? I would be happy to provide logs if it will help. Just need to know what you need.

Thanks!


----------



## SpinCharm

Trying this out for the first time and haven't made much progress. Installed on a W10 PC. The first thing I've tried to do after running it is go to Settings/Plugin Options/Plex, and there's where I'm stuck.

I've marked it active
I entered my plex server IP address, which is local and accessible
serverport is correct (32400)
then I hit this "deviceidtowatch" thing. I've read this thread and the FAQ document but they all refer to how Plex used to be 5+ years ago, namely that I should pick a plex client, run something on it, then check the Alerts page of my Plex server to get the client ID. Only problem is, there isn't one. The Alerts page displays almost nothing - just "Opened connection to sophie, listening for events.". I've enabled Plex Media Server debug logging and Plex Media Server verbose logging but that doesn't make a difference.
I've tried reading the console log and I can see a lot of detail that might be useful, but I don't know which value(s) to use for "deviceidtowatch":


Code:


X-Plex-Client-Identifier => wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx / X-Plex-Device => Linux / X-Plex-Device-Name => Firefox / X-Plex-Device-Screen-Resolution => 1500x827,1920x1080 / X-Plex-Drm => widevine / X-Plex-Features => external-media,indirect-media,hub-style-list / X-Plex-Language => en / X-Plex-Model => bundled / X-Plex-Platform => Firefox / X-Plex-Platform-Version => 104.0 / X-Plex-Product => Plex Web / X-Plex-Provider-Version => 5.1 / X-Plex-Session-Identifier => 0mgm9tfvhpt92piw4z7rdej8 / X-Plex-Text-Format => plain / X-Plex-Token => xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx / X-Plex-Version => 4.87.2 (Memory Usage: 107.0 MB/13787.0 MB)

I've tried wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx but just get 'Connection Failed!".
I thought it best to move on from this and so I've continued with this settings page.
- I couldn't work out what "usemyplex" means, or the help bubble of "Connect Using myPlex". I googled "myplex" and see that it's the normal Plex login popup that comes up when I try to access Plex on a client for the first time. So I've ticked this box. I've entered "myplexusername" and "myplexpassword" correctly. However, I can't see how this password will work because I use Plex's 2FA.

But, moving on, I come to "uselibrary" and I've ticked it, though I'm not sure which library(s) on my plex server it'll use.

But when I press "Test Connection" it fails with the 'Connection Failed!" message. I would have expected to see the normal Plex login popup because I have 'usemyplex' ticked, but it doesn't appear. Note that I don't have plex installed on this windows 10 machine, if that matters.


I've tried unticking 'usemyplex' but then get the error,

Connection Failed! NotAuthorized: http://blah:32400
Nothing is playing or 'wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx' was not found on your Plex Media Server."

So I don't know where to go from here. I've checked this thread but the only mentions of "deviceidtowatch" are from 7+ years ago, and Plex has changed radically since then. Perhaps there's a different/new help page/FAQ document I could read?


----------



## meyer64

SpinCharm said:


> Trying this out for the first time and haven't made much progress. Installed on a W10 PC. The first thing I've tried to do after running it is go to Settings/Plugin Options/Plex, and there's where I'm stuck.
> 
> I've marked it active
> I entered my plex server IP address, which is local and accessible
> serverport is correct (32400)
> then I hit this "deviceidtowatch" thing. I've read this thread and the FAQ document but they all refer to how Plex used to be 5+ years ago, namely that I should pick a plex client, run something on it, then check the Alerts page of my Plex server to get the client ID. Only problem is, there isn't one. The Alerts page displays almost nothing - just "Opened connection to sophie, listening for events.". I've enabled Plex Media Server debug logging and Plex Media Server verbose logging but that doesn't make a difference.
> I've tried reading the console log and I can see a lot of detail that might be useful, but I don't know which value(s) to use for "deviceidtowatch":
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> X-Plex-Client-Identifier => wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx / X-Plex-Device => Linux / X-Plex-Device-Name => Firefox / X-Plex-Device-Screen-Resolution => 1500x827,1920x1080 / X-Plex-Drm => widevine / X-Plex-Features => external-media,indirect-media,hub-style-list / X-Plex-Language => en / X-Plex-Model => bundled / X-Plex-Platform => Firefox / X-Plex-Platform-Version => 104.0 / X-Plex-Product => Plex Web / X-Plex-Provider-Version => 5.1 / X-Plex-Session-Identifier => 0mgm9tfvhpt92piw4z7rdej8 / X-Plex-Text-Format => plain / X-Plex-Token => xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx / X-Plex-Version => 4.87.2 (Memory Usage: 107.0 MB/13787.0 MB)
> 
> I've tried wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx but just get 'Connection Failed!".
> I thought it best to move on from this and so I've continued with this settings page.
> - I couldn't work out what "usemyplex" means, or the help bubble of "Connect Using myPlex". I googled "myplex" and see that it's the normal Plex login popup that comes up when I try to access Plex on a client for the first time. So I've ticked this box. I've entered "myplexusername" and "myplexpassword" correctly. However, I can't see how this password will work because I use Plex's 2FA.
> 
> But, moving on, I come to "uselibrary" and I've ticked it, though I'm not sure which library(s) on my plex server it'll use.
> 
> But when I press "Test Connection" it fails with the 'Connection Failed!" message. I would have expected to see the normal Plex login popup because I have 'usemyplex' ticked, but it doesn't appear. Note that I don't have plex installed on this windows 10 machine, if that matters.
> 
> 
> I've tried unticking 'usemyplex' but then get the error,
> 
> Connection Failed! NotAuthorized: http://blah:32400
> Nothing is playing or 'wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx' was not found on your Plex Media Server."
> 
> So I don't know where to go from here. I've checked this thread but the only mentions of "deviceidtowatch" are from 7+ years ago, and Plex has changed radically since then. Perhaps there's a different/new help page/FAQ document I could read?


The 2.3.0.6 build supports using the Plex-Client-Identifier field from Plex, so wre5ejg30m8ds1we40ak6wpx should work for you. My guess is that you need to allow the connection to MoviePoster in the Plex settings. Take a look at this video around the 8:30 mark. That's almost always the cause of the Not Authorized message.


----------



## seatea

Can someone tell me how to get ESPN Gamecast working???? I can see the games in the webremote but when I click one I get the screens below


----------



## Robert Clark

Argh 😤. My 40" non-smart tv with a vga input has died. It would wake with a mouse tap like a PC monitor. 
What's everyone using as a display these days? Seems like a smart TV would be a pain to use


----------



## JackVette

Robert Clark said:


> Argh 😤. My 40" non-smart tv with a vga input has died. It would wake with a mouse tap like a PC monitor.
> What's everyone using as a display these days? Seems like a smart TV would be a pain to use


I ended up going with a Samsung Frame tv. 

I wanted a poster tv that didn’t stick out far from the wall. This was the least deep option I could find.

a bit pricey,but it worked for us


----------



## luv2fly3

Robert Clark said:


> Argh . My 40" non-smart tv with a vga input has died. It would wake with a mouse tap like a PC monitor.
> What's everyone using as a display these days? Seems like a smart TV would be a pain to use


I’ve got a inexpensive Insignia 32” Roku TV for my poster. Works great. Tv operation is a simple on/off, even being a Roku model. I run the MP software on a Lenovo MiniPC and feed the Tv with HDMI.


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

Hey guys newbie to this but saw this and was wondering what is the easiest way for me to set this up. I want to set up 2 displays, ideally displaying different posters. What would be the best approach if starting from scratch, from display type (regular vs smart tv), I have a laptop in another room I could use for software, any help would greatly be appreciated, and I read that the software is available in a thread somewhere back correct?


----------



## rcohen

derrekkrasnicki said:


> Hey guys newbie to this but saw this and was wondering what is the easiest way for me to set this up. I want to set up 2 displays, ideally displaying different posters. What would be the best approach if starting from scratch, from display type (regular vs smart tv), I have a laptop in another room I could use for software, any help would greatly be appreciated, and I read that the software is available in a thread somewhere back correct?


You need a PC with dual HDMI outputs. Any TVs with HDMI will work.


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

Ive downloaded the new build and unzipped it, im assuming i hit the mplayer application? once i do that a screen quickly goes on that shows a quick command menu with text scrolling and nothing opens running a pc with windows 10


----------



## dRwOOD73

So glad to see this thread is still alive.. I've been MIA from AVS for a while, but my home theater dream is alive once again & I had an old 50 inch plasma stashed just for this lil project.. Meyer64 thanks for keeping this alive!!


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

Getting a 0xc00007b error now it says when trying to run YouTube dll any suggestions


----------



## BIGDREY

Not ideal but has anyone tried using an IPAD 12.9"?


----------



## BIGDREY

GWCR said:


> Here's the latest. The error showed up again after I loaded a motion poster. Did some more research and found a post on the MS site that talked about needing several versions of the Visual C++ redistribuaible for Windows 11 (was for a different app, but same error). I was able to find the versions mentioned (2005, 2010, 2012 and 2015-2022) and got them all loaded. Haven't seen the error since.
> 
> Also, after doing all of the installs, the trailers started working for me!! But the aspect ratio was off (squished horizontally). From a post a couple pages prior, I changed the layout of my display from portrait to landscape, and modified the MoviePoster App to rotate 90 degrees. Viola! Trailers working in the correct aspect ratio!
> 
> Now for the "bad news". After the app has been running for about 30 minutes or so and playing a few trailers, I get a black box on the right hand side of the trailer area after the trailer finishes playing. It stays on the screen until the next poster comes up, then comes back after the next trailer completes (pic below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black box goes away after I restart the app, but returns after about the same amount of time. @meyer64 any thoughts? Memory leak? I would be happy to provide logs if it will help. Just need to know what you need.
> 
> Thanks!


How did you change the theater name?


----------



## rcohen

BIGDREY said:


> How did you change the theater name?


You can modify any of the JPG or PNG files in the install directory.


----------



## LukeFoster2006

Hi All,

I have two displays next to each other, each one is in its own display group and set as primary. Most of the time they both display the same poster. Is there a way to stop this from happening or help with the correct settings?

Thanks Luke


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

How do you guys make your custom screens stay like Great Dane cinemas or weibel? I’ve got a custom logo made for mine and when I got to appearances and add it there it shows up for 2 seconds and fades out how do i make it permanent or stay longer


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

So far… can’t get trailers and would like custom cinema screen poster to stay a bit longer but


----------



## GWCR

derrekkrasnicki said:


> So far… can’t get trailers and would like custom cinema screen poster to stay a bit longer but
> View attachment 3355982
> 
> View attachment 3355981


Looking good! Looks like the top and bottom of your images are getting cut off a bit. I had that when the HDMI mode on my TV was set to "Auto" or "Video". Changing it to "Graphic" solved that for me. Also, make sure the aspect ratio is set to "Full". Other than that, looks great!


----------



## GWCR

derrekkrasnicki said:


> How do you guys make your custom screens stay like Great Dane cinemas or weibel? I’ve got a custom logo made for mine and when I got to appearances and add it there it shows up for 2 seconds and fades out how do i make it permanent or stay longer


Go into the Settings menu and go to Display Options. There is an option to "Cycle Theater Banner to Avoid Burn-in". Make sure that is on, and the header banner will change between "Coming Soon" and your Theater Banner. It is about a 10 second cycle.


----------



## rcohen

derrekkrasnicki said:


> So far… can’t get trailers and would like custom cinema screen poster to stay a bit longer but
> View attachment 3355982
> 
> View attachment 3355981


Looks good! If you can't find a TV setting to solve the overscan, there might be a video card setting that allows you to do that.


----------



## GWCR

GWCR said:


> Here's the latest. The error showed up again after I loaded a motion poster. Did some more research and found a post on the MS site that talked about needing several versions of the Visual C++ redistribuaible for Windows 11 (was for a different app, but same error). I was able to find the versions mentioned (2005, 2010, 2012 and 2015-2022) and got them all loaded. Haven't seen the error since.
> 
> Also, after doing all of the installs, the trailers started working for me!! But the aspect ratio was off (squished horizontally). From a post a couple pages prior, I changed the layout of my display from portrait to landscape, and modified the MoviePoster App to rotate 90 degrees. Viola! Trailers working in the correct aspect ratio!
> 
> Now for the "bad news". After the app has been running for about 30 minutes or so and playing a few trailers, I get a black box on the right hand side of the trailer area after the trailer finishes playing. It stays on the screen until the next poster comes up, then comes back after the next trailer completes (pic below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black box goes away after I restart the app, but returns after about the same amount of time. @meyer64 any thoughts? Memory leak? I would be happy to provide logs if it will help. Just need to know what you need.
> 
> Thanks!


Haven't been able to get this issue to resolve on the MeLE PCG02 Windows 11 PC Stick that I was using exclusively for the MoviePoster App. Everything was updated, but I was still getting the black box over the right half of the trailer area after the trailer completed playing. The PC stick would also crash almost every time I turned off the TV when running the app, but wouldn't crash when the app wasn't running. Not sure if it is something with the stick, or the app when running on Windows 11.

My son needed a new laptop, so I confiscated his old one and did a clean install of Windows 10. Got everything up to date and only installed the MoviePoster App (2.3.0.6_Dev_(9-4-2022)). It has been running non-stop for about a week with my poster monitor as a secondary display and the laptop lid closed. ZERO issues! Trailers play perfectly, and no black box when they are done. No issues turning the TV off and on. The app (and laptop) is still running when I turn the TV back on. No crashes at all. I am beyond THRILLED that this is solid for me now!

@meyer64 I'm not sure if my issues were related to the app running on Win11 or if I just got a bad PC stick. I would be happy to do some additional troubleshooting and testing with the Win11 stick if you want some logs. Just let me know what you need, and I'll send it to you. Thanks again for keeping this project up and running!!


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

Thank you!! Appreciate it will update the settings!!


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

It worked!!! Another question, for the poster in the appearances section(where Great Dane cinemas is) is there a way to make that one pause, or show up more often. I made a custom logo there too but it only pops up briefly.
View attachment 3357171

View attachment 3357172
View attachment 3357171
View attachment 3357171
View attachment 3357172
View attachment 3357172


----------



## derrekkrasnicki




----------



## rcohen

derrekkrasnicki said:


> It worked!!! Another question, for the poster in the appearances section(where Great Dane cinemas is) is there a way to make that one pause, or show up more often. I made a custom logo there too but it only pops up briefly.
> View attachment 3357171
> 
> View attachment 3357172
> View attachment 3357171
> View attachment 3357171
> View attachment 3357172
> View attachment 3357172


Nice! What fixed it?


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

There was a setting on the tv to turn off
Overscan, a little clicking around but easy to find


----------



## kneez123

Make gifs then convert them to MP4 files and add to the movie folder as a motionposter and they will play if Icould add mp4 files here I would post all the ones I made.


----------



## derrekkrasnicki

Is there a way to make the poster in the appearance section pause or last longer on the screen?


----------



## Slugatactyl

seatea said:


> Can someone tell me how to get ESPN Gamecast working???? I can see the games in the webremote but when I click one I get the screens below
> 
> View attachment 3344438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344440


I'm having the same issue. Please let me know if you figure out the solution. I was thinking about adding the ESPN API to a Pi and switching HDMI inputs on game days, but I'd rather use the Movie Poster app if possible.


----------



## GWCR

Per the MoviePoster Definitive Guide on the movieposterapp.com website, "ESPN Gamecast features are currently broken in all versions due to changes on their end. I will work to resolve this issue, however there is currently no ETA."


----------



## BIGDREY

Is there a way to change the display resolution? I need this to fit my IPAD 12.9 which is 2732 x 2048


----------



## stef2

I cannot believe I had never heard of this app before!

Yesterday we were at Disney's Hollywood Studios in Florida, waiting to ride the Micky & Minnie's Runaway Railway attraction (located in the replica of the Grauman's Chinese Theater) when my wife told me how great she thought the various movie posters displayed on the walls looked...

Since then, I have found this thread, and I cannot wait to get back home, install this app on my HTPC and set up a new display at the entrance of our family theater.

Thank you so much meyer64 for creating this! donation sent.


----------



## stef2

One easy question after experimenting with MoviePoster for the firs time tonight:

How do I get to display custom pictures (family pictures, etc...)
I have put some files in the cache\custom directory, but they seem to never get displayed? and what if I ONLY want those custom files to display? is there a way to do so?

Thank you again. Great app!


----------



## rcohen

stef2 said:


> One easy question after experimenting with MoviePoster for the firs time tonight:
> 
> How do I get to display custom pictures (family pictures, etc...)
> I have put some files in the cache\custom directory, but they seem to never get displayed? and what if I ONLY want those custom files to display? is there a way to do so?
> 
> Thank you again. Great app!


You just select the custom source and deselect the other sources.

There are certain beta builds where custom doesn't work. Not sure which build you're running - not that I'd know which build is which, anyway.


----------



## ACE844

Are there any plans to integrate IMDB TV for tv streaming programs and or more of the ESPN-like services other than ESPN sports?


----------



## rcohen

ACE844 said:


> Are there any plans to integrate IMDB TV for tv streaming programs and or more of the ESPN-like services other than ESPN sports?


I add custom posters to cover my favorite tv series.


----------



## ACE844

rcohen said:


> I add custom posters to cover my favorite tv series.


Good idea, how do you also get the episode info, show trailer, etc, applied?


----------



## rcohen

ACE844 said:


> Good idea, how do you also get the episode info, show trailer, etc, applied?


I don't. I just use posters I find online.


----------



## Estrates

Fantastic piece of software and excellent job this far
I have a lot to go through but one issue I can’t seem to resolve is the trailers are coming though and working which is great but they seem to be very narrow on the screen not using all the space/black area.

anyone have/know the fix for this?

thanks and again fantastic work here


----------



## Estrates

Estrates said:


> Fantastic piece of software and excellent job this far
> I have a lot to go through but one issue I can’t seem to resolve is the trailers are coming though and working which is great but they seem to be very narrow on the screen not using all the space/black area.
> 
> anyone have/know the fix for this?
> 
> thanks and again fantastic work here
> View attachment 3364202


Found a fix I think
Leave the TV in landscape and use the movie poster app in portrait and rotate to your likings this forces the video to place what seems to be properly


----------



## stef2

I am experimenting with the app and am having difficulties getting it to work properly:

The app starts properly, displays the first poster, but shows that same poster forever. No error message, no freezing. The web remote is working, the poster cache shows some downloaded poster from imdb as requested, the on deck list gets populated. But the recently shown list only contains two titles, among which the poster showing up on my screen, but that short list of 2 titles never changes...

I am unsure where to start troubleshooting this. My first guess is that the mini PC I bought expressely for this app is too slow...(intel Celeron N3550 up to 2.4Ghz 4G LPDDR3 64GB eMMC running WIndows10), fresh install, no other apps running, high speed wired ethernet.

While fiddling with the app, I have ordered a better mini PC from Amazon to see if this fixes the problem (intel Celeron N5105 8GB RAM, 4x the CPU power vs my actual mini PC).

Thanks everyone for your help! a 32 in Samsung The Frame TV is on its way just for this...

Stef


----------



## rcohen

stef2 said:


> I am experimenting with the app and am having difficulties getting it to work properly:
> 
> The app starts properly, displays the first poster, but shows that same poster forever. No error message, no freezing. The web remote is working, the poster cache shows some downloaded poster from imdb as requested, the on deck list gets populated. But the recently shown list only contains two titles, among which the poster showing up on my screen, but that short list of 2 titles never changes...
> 
> I am unsure where to start troubleshooting this. My first guess is that the mini PC I bought expressely for this app is too slow...(intel Celeron N3550 up to 2.4Ghz 4G LPDDR3 64GB eMMC running WIndows10), fresh install, no other apps running, high speed wired ethernet.
> 
> While fiddling with the app, I have ordered a better mini PC from Amazon to see if this fixes the problem (intel Celeron N5105 8GB RAM, 4x the CPU power vs my actual mini PC).
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help! a 32 in Samsung The Frame TV is on its way just for this...
> 
> Stef


Enable the log and check in there. When something goes wrong, the app typically fails silently.


----------



## Binarygeek119

i cant get emby/jellyfin plugin to pull from emby. if i playsomething it shows up but does not add new poster to be displayed.


----------



## m0v1em4n

Hi Guys
Just trying Movie poster 2.3.0.6_Dev_(9-4-2022) on a windows 10 setup on a Unraid VM but getting the following error, I have tried installing the .dll in the windows system32 folder and Latest MS Visual C++ but still getting the error

anyone got any ideas


----------



## m0v1em4n

Seem like disabling trailer downloads stop the nagging popup


----------



## stef2

rcohen said:


> Enable the log and check in there. When something goes wrong, the app typically fails silently.


Thanks for the tip!

The log file said something like "cannot find thumbnail" when trying to load a file from the custom poster directory....I have added some custom images in the custom directory (it was empty before) and now all is fine! I thought the app would simply skip to the next poster if the custom folder was empty, but instead the app just silently froze.


Great app.


----------



## DaveBlauvelt

Hey Everyone,

I recently got my movie poster app up and running. Today, I went to add the Kodi plugin and everything appeared to be operating correctly such as the runtimes and movie title, however, the poster itself is not showing. Instead, the Kodi logo appears. I know the poster art exists for all the movies I've tried to play through Kodi, so I'm stumped.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## thetechhipster

DaveBlauvelt said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I recently got my movie poster app up and running. Today, I went to add the Kodi plugin and everything appeared to be operating correctly such as the runtimes and movie title, however, the poster itself is not showing. Instead, the Kodi logo appears. I know the poster art exists for all the movies I've tried to play through Kodi, so I'm stumped.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


I have the same exact issue. I plan to troubleshoot a bit more tonight to see if I can figure it out. Running Kodi 19 Matrix off of a Linux HTPC

edit* what I am running


----------



## m0v1em4n

Thanks Batiatus Rules for the great info, but i have a few question.


Presume you only place Movie poster images in these folder ?, I tried adding a folder with everything in ie poster, clear art , disc art etc and MP cycled through them all
I am assuming that the only thing that needs changing in the folder.nfo is the header info.
Do you have any links for good Poster download sites,

Thanks again 




Batiatus Rules said:


> No problem.
> 
> To start, I curate all the poster I want from online sources and save them into folders on the hard drive of a networked PC. I have main folder called 'Posters' and then subfolders called 'Coming Soon', 'Now Showing', 'Featuring', 'Today' and 'Tonight'. I made it easy by naming all the posters Movie Title (Year) 01/02/etc.
> 
> In each folder is a folder.nfo file with very basic code.
> 
> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <movie>
> <header>Coming Soon</header>
> </movie>
> 
> Of course each .nfo has the name of the subfolder it is in in the header line.
> 
> In MoviePoster folder is a subfolder called 'images' which contains a 'themes' subfolder and then 'default'. I copied the default folder and renamed it to Clanhold Cinema (for the theater's name) and this is where you put your custom banners and backgrounds.
> 
> In the app settings under Appearance you can select which theme to use. You also set the background and this is where the bottom banner is selected as the background is all black save for the bottom banner.
> 
> In the Sources everything is de-selected and in Other Posters only 'Show Custom Posters' is selected with the folder pointed to the shared network folder 'Posters' as noted above. The frequency is set to 0 so the app will only look to this folder for images to display. I have it set to 10 second intervals with a basic crossfade transition.
> 
> Now I can add and remove posters at will and the app will just keep running and pulling from what is in the folders. The .nfo file controls the top header to switch from Coming Soon to Now Showing. The featuring folder also works but is very rarely seen. The Today and Tonight folders were a feature request I put in long ago to have the app simply look at any subfolders and their subsequent .nfo and then change the banner accordingly. This was never implemented though so it doesn't work.
> 
> I also have the app setup to automatically start maximized when windows starts and to not show the options screen upon startup. It just does it's thing and I have no issues changing posters at my leisure. I have at least 1 poster for every movie in my Kodi library (over 5000) and the Coming Soon folder with posters for films that aren't yet in my library but will certainly be added one day, like Black Widow and Jungle Cruise. The posters rotate randomly and never repeat until they've all gone through once.
> 
> If I want to do a special event I have to get creative and move folders around to "trick" the app. I'll rename a "Tonight" banner as "Now Showing" and rename the now showing folder to Now Showing2 then create another Now Showing folder and put the specific event poster(s) into it. Then reverse all that after the event. It was also a feature request I made before to be able to turn certain custom folders on/off from within the app so this process was made much simpler but so far that hasn't been added.
> 
> I don't connect the app to my Kodi or any other media database program nor do I use any online sources to automatically pull posters. I want to see posters from movies I do have and those for movies I will want to see. I enjoy, most of the time, going through all this curation myself, but can also see how Kodi or similar integration, showtimes and so on would work better for others. I've made this setup as "dumb" as I can and it only requires, most of the time, me to add or move new posters around. Pretty simple on my part.
> 
> An example of a special event where I had to do some Mickey Mouse to get things to work right, but looks great. Unfortunately AEW doesn't do portrait posters for their PPV matches, only landscape, and I had to custom make all of these myself. Did get a few re-tweeted by some of the wrestlers promoting their matches though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is a concept test I made turning a poster into a running trailer with logo and fanart from my Kodi library. It would be AMAZIGN if the Movie Poster app could do the same thing automatically. These are videos for each film running through VLC on a looped list. I would implement this into another display later if it was possible. Still might make more or them for specific films to run as I don't need a trailer for many of the films in my library to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the marquee frames there's a small build log in the main Clanhold Cinema thread. Pretty simple to put together overall.


----------



## Batiatus Rules

m0v1em4n said:


> Thanks Batiatus Rules for the great info, but i have a few question.
> 
> 
> Presume you only place Movie poster images in these folder ?, I tried adding a folder with everything in ie poster, clear art , disc art etc and MP cycled through them all
> I am assuming that the only thing that needs changing in the folder.nfo is the header info.
> Do you have any links for good Poster download sites,
> 
> Thanks again


I have a basic folder structure for posters. Unfortunately my request to have MP be able to have unlimited number of folders by simply using the folder name/NFO header info wasn't worked into the last version I am running so I can only really use the Coming Soon and Now Showing folders. So I manually add posters for movies that I will one day acquire into the Coming Soon folder and then when I do acquire them manually move them into the Now Showing folder. Anything else that I am simply adding to my library goes straight into the Now Showing folder.

By changing the header in the NFO you will get the header of the MP display to change to the matching artwork from the folder I described. Again I wanted to be able to have custom folders I could name myself, like "Tonight" that I could then easily active/deactivate from the GUI for special event showings or something more specific. I believe the Featuring folder does work but can't remember the others that a pre-built into MP.

I generally use a couple sites for my display posters but it will depend what format you want these posters to be in. For my displays I want actual theatrical style posters, not cleaner version I use for my media library.

The MovieDB does host both styles generally.
IMP Awards has tons of the theatrical styles.
MoviePosterDB has lots but more in the cleaner library style.
Movie Poster Shop you might be able to find some high quality images though they are selling actual posters so not always what you are looking for.
CineMaterial is another source I've used in the past
Google Drive of tons of Star Wars posters

Other than those places just Google image search. Sometimes it's funny what obscure bomb film has numerous super high res posters and what decent run mainstream films have utter crap available. But I've been able to find just about everything I've looked for, one way or another.

I don't fret if I find wht looks like a 'used' poster with fold creases and such. On a 42" TV they look like real posters, the fold lines like real paper. Adds a certain je ne sais quoi to the display experience.

I also took to making sure to name the posters similar to the way I name my media, FILM TITLE (YEAR) 01/02/03 to keep it somewhat simple but also searchable. 

Good luck on all your searching and have fun!


----------



## DaveBlauvelt

thetechhipster said:


> I have the same exact issue. I plan to troubleshoot a bit more tonight to see if I can figure it out. Running Kodi 19 Matrix off of a Linux HTPC
> 
> edit* what I am running


Please let me know if you figure it out!


----------



## ursnirmalt

Is it possible to display nowplaying for netflix/prime/disney+? If these streaming services are linkec in plex, will it didplay?


----------



## m0v1em4n

Hi Guys, 
I am using the latest MP Dev build which has no installer so unzipped into Drive C: I want to change some posters so placed some .jpg images into the media store folder @
C:\Users\me\Documents\MoviePoster\MediaStore But when I go to the cache movie to edit the poster details and select media store of the poster location no images show up but there are 2 in the media store folder.
I have also tried rename the new poster the same has the old one and place it in the cache folder for the movie but that doesn't seem to work

Any one had a similar problem or got any ideas or a different way of changing poster images

Thanks


----------



## neelp17

ursnirmalt said:


> Is it possible to display nowplaying for netflix/prime/disney+? If these streaming services are linkec in plex, will it didplay?


I am looking for the same information. Can someone help answer this?


----------



## BIGDREY

Anyone been able to make this work with Zidoo?


----------



## ursnirmalt

m0v1em4n said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am using the latest MP Dev build which has no installer so unzipped into Drive C: I want to change some posters so placed some .jpg images into the media store folder @
> C:\Users\me\Documents\MoviePoster\MediaStore But when I go to the cache movie to edit the poster details and select media store of the poster location no images show up but there are 2 in the media store folder.
> I have also tried rename the new poster the same has the old one and place it in the cache folder for the movie but that doesn't seem to work
> 
> Any one had a similar problem or got any ideas or a different way of changing poster images
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I am looking for the same. Since dont play movies from PLEX anymore.


----------



## CRANKBAIT99

If I delete a Poster in Webroot, it seems to redownload the same poster. What is the best way to stop this from happening. 

THX


----------



## BIGDREY

ursnirmalt said:


> Yes, I am looking for the same. Since dont play movies from PLEX anymore.


I emailed the developer but have not heard back yet. Hopefully he can make this for Zidoo.


----------



## m0v1em4n

BIGDREY said:


> I emailed the developer but have not heard back yet. Hopefully he can make this for Zidoo.


Get the impression that this software is no longer under development, which is a shame because I still think there are some bugs, like I have noticed that some posters flicker a lot and some totally disappear altogether all posters are downloaded through the app sources, Also last night the app was stuck on one poster and I had to reboot the app to sort it


----------



## m0v1em4n

Does any one know how the posters are displayed I am presuming they are in a random pattern but i always seem to see the same ones over again, is there a way round this ?
At the moment I have auto download turned off and manually download the posters for the movie I own which are in a custom list, I have noticed that the play list never states the actual number of posters that are in the cache


----------



## BIGDREY

m0v1em4n said:


> Does any one know how the posters are displayed I am presuming they are in a random pattern but i always seem to see the same ones over again, is there a way round this ?
> At the moment I have auto download turned off and manually download the posters for the movie I own which are in a custom list, I have noticed that the play list never states the actual number of posters that are in the cache


I think he still works on it, but I imagine other things are more important at the moment. I for one would pay more for this app if we were able to get a few more updates. Overall I like the concept and have used it with Plex and Emby without many issues.


----------



## coryjay

BIGDREY said:


> Anyone been able to make this work with Zidoo?


One more for zidoo support. Hope we can find a way.


----------



## griffindodd

Hi All,

It's been a while since I visited this thread, glad to see the project still doing well.

I redid my theater sign, still on Windows 10 but I'm having problems getting any trailer to stream or download. I made sure I have the latest C++ installed and I have my settings configured as follows.


Emby plugin enabled and pulling from library successfully (running on another rig).
Movieposter caching posters to the local poster cache successfully.
Primary display - portrait, primary, play trailers enabled
Secondary display - custom landscape resolution, primary - play trailers enabled
All sources disabled except plugin library and MoviePoster Cache.

Neither display plays any trailers, they don't download or stream.

I did notice that if I turn off the option to pull posters from my Emby server then Movie poster doesn't seem to be pulling in posters or information either - it's as if it's not getting to the web at all, however if I enable IMDB and an option like coming soon, it successfully pulls in that info, so the web access is there.. I'm rebuilding my cache right now so I'm wondering if trailers don't come in until the cache is synced with the Emby library (to prioritize posters first?).

I've completely disabled my firewall to make sure it's not blocking app access, not sure what else to try.


----------



## griffindodd

griffindodd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EDIT: And of course, a few seconds after I post all of this, I walk back into the bar and see a trailer playing on th etop screen (I've literally been at this for days lol) - Murphy's law strikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I visited this thread, glad to see the project still doing well.
> 
> I redid my theater sign, still on Windows 10 but I'm having problems getting any trailer to stream or download. I made sure I have the latest C++ installed and I have my settings configured as follows.
> 
> 
> Emby plugin enabled and pulling from library successfully (running on another rig).
> Movieposter caching posters to the local poster cache successfully.
> Primary display - portrait, primary, play trailers enabled
> Secondary display - custom landscape resolution, primary - play trailers enabled
> All sources disabled except plugin library and MoviePoster Cache.
> 
> Neither display plays any trailers, they don't download or stream.
> 
> I did notice that if I turn off the option to pull posters from my Emby server then Movie poster doesn't seem to be pulling in posters or information either - it's as if it's not getting to the web at all, however if I enable IMDB and an option like coming soon, it successfully pulls in that info, so the web access is there.. I'm rebuilding my cache right now so I'm wondering if trailers don't come in until the cache is synced with the Emby library (to prioritize posters first?).
> 
> I've completely disabled my firewall to make sure it's not blocking app access, not sure what else to try.
> 
> View attachment 3381662





griffindodd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been a while since I visited this thread, glad to see the project still doing well.
> 
> I redid my theater sign, still on Windows 10 but I'm having problems getting any trailer to stream or download. I made sure I have the latest C++ installed and I have my settings configured as follows.
> 
> 
> Emby plugin enabled and pulling from library successfully (running on another rig).
> Movieposter caching posters to the local poster cache successfully.
> Primary display - portrait, primary, play trailers enabled
> Secondary display - custom landscape resolution, primary - play trailers enabled
> All sources disabled except plugin library and MoviePoster Cache.
> 
> Neither display plays any trailers, they don't download or stream.
> 
> I did notice that if I turn off the option to pull posters from my Emby server then Movie poster doesn't seem to be pulling in posters or information either - it's as if it's not getting to the web at all, however if I enable IMDB and an option like coming soon, it successfully pulls in that info, so the web access is there.. I'm rebuilding my cache right now so I'm wondering if trailers don't come in until the cache is synced with the Emby library (to prioritize posters first?).
> 
> I've completely disabled my firewall to make sure it's not blocking app access, not sure what else to try.
> 
> View attachment 3381662


----------



## griffindodd

I decided to move my movieposter install over to my media server and just use the web views on the sign across the network, makes things a lot simpler to manage.

Anyone know how can I move my license file over from the old machine to the new one now?


----------



## Batiatus Rules

griffindodd said:


> I decided to move my movieposter install over to my media server and just use the web views on the sign across the network, makes things a lot simpler to manage.
> 
> Anyone know how can I move my license file over from the old machine to the new one now?


If memory serves you can use one license on 4 or 5 machines. I've used mine on 2 thus far with no issues.


----------



## griffindodd

Batiatus Rules said:


> If memory serves you can use one license on 4 or 5 machines. I've used mine on 2 thus far with no issues.


Thanks, I'll dig around in the old install folder and see if I can just move the file over.

Is anyone else having issues with the web view stalling out when playing trailers? I've always used that view for my trailers as my ultra-wide screen has a different aspect ratio than the default landscape view, but quite regularly a video will try to play, only to remain black on the display. After that I have to do a force refresh for that display to move on to the next poster/trailer.

When I check the actual video file of the movie trailer that froze it seems to play fine in Windows Media Player.


----------



## griffindodd

I did more testing last night and I’m still having really frustrating problems.

I have two screens
Trying to use webview on both
Display 0 is portrait no trailers
Display 1 is landscape with trailers

they constantly get out of sync and the landscape screen with the trailers will lock up, once that happens it wont recover even with refreshing via F5

If i just run one of the screens the app will go 24 hrs without issue playing trailers non stop without missing a beat.

something is throwing off the web server when two browsers are hitting the webview.html page from the same computer. I even tried using two different browsers but the issue remains.

anyone else have a dual screen setup using the web view In both landscape and portrait?


----------



## kernelpanic1

I just got this app up and running and man, what a cool piece of software! Since it doesn't integrate with any physical media options, has anyone figured out how to batch import their physical collection? I have a digitzed list of movies and TV shows I own and wondering if there is an easy way to pre-download the posters other than entering one by one. Thanks!


----------



## JackVette

kernelpanic1 said:


> I just got this app up and running and man, what a cool piece of software! Since it doesn't integrate with any physical media options, has anyone figured out how to batch import their physical collection? I have a digitzed list of movies and TV shows I own and wondering if there is an easy way to pre-download the posters other than entering one by one. Thanks!


I also think this is great software. I get a lot of compliments on how it works.

I manually entered my media one at a time... It was a pain, but I don't know another way.

Also, I made sure to turn off all automatic downloads the software does. I wanted to just have the media I own.

Others here do similar things and I'm sure they will chime in.


----------



## griffindodd

Finally fixed my webview issues - the newer browsers are set to block autoplay videos by default, simply changing this setting solved all of my trailer issues allowing them to play as intended in kiosk mode on my remote screen.


----------



## ursnirmalt

BIGDREY said:


> I emailed the developer but have not heard back yet. Hopefully he can make this for Zidoo.


this is the update I received

_There currently isn't a plugin that allows for native integration of services such as Netflix since they dont offer an open API to get the data required. The best alternative at the moment is to use the Manual Now Playing plugin, which allows you to manually trigger the poster to be shown from the poster cache. The program will get the runtime of the movie from themoviedb.org and simulate the playback progress._


----------

